# 3.Weltkrieg



## Grotix (23. August 2017)

Hey Leute bin derzeit sehr besorgt.
Mein Vater schaut viele Verschwörungsvideos auf Youtube. Mich interessiert das selber auch sehr und habe das video von anonymous gesehen wo sie den 3. wk 2018 vorhersehen.
Ich hoffe das ist alles eine Angstmache aber derzeit sieht es auf der Welt nicht gut aus finde ich.

Was denkt ihr wird es bald krachen?
Wie wird es für uns aussehen?
Oder ist das alles Angstmache?

Lg


----------



## Andrej (23. August 2017)

Nein wird es nicht. Du solltest keine Sorgen haben und wenn es zu einem Krieg kommt wird der Tod schnell sein.


----------



## Grotix (23. August 2017)

Ich will nicht sterben habe erst richtig angefangen zu leben...


----------



## Andrej (23. August 2017)

Dann lebe so, dass wenn der Tod kommt du nichts bereuchst. Oder wie ein russischer Schriftsteller seinem Sohn sagte:"Lebe so, dass deine Mutter sich für dich nicht zu schämen bräuchte."

Keiner will sterben auch nicht Kim oder Tramp oder Putin.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2017)

Grotix schrieb:


> und habe das video von anonymous gesehen wo sie den 3. wk 2018 vorhersehen.
> Ich hoffe das ist alles eine Angstmache aber derzeit sieht es auf der Welt nicht gut aus finde ich.



Für jedes Jahr wird der nächste Weltkrieg vorhergesagt. Alles nur Panikmache.
Da wollen wieder viele Leute Bücher und Filme verkaufen.
Ich freue mich auf 2018. Da kommt am Ende des Jahres der Han Solo Star Wars Spin off raus. Mal gucken, wie der wird.


----------



## Crash-Over (23. August 2017)

Es ist Angstmache davon lebt anonymous

Es ist jedes Jahr immer das gleiche von den letzten 17 jahren sollte die Welt schon Siebzehn mal untergehen (sogar öfters)und wir leben heute noch
Bekannteste Weltuntergangszenario war 2012  und was war Nichts 




P.s: Im September soll auch die Welt untergehen und glaub nicht alles was youtube so zeigt Wenn man selbst überlegt kommt man zum entschluss dass die leute versuchen Panik zu verbreiten und einer bestimmte Gruppe angehört .Sogar diese anonymous Leute sind in diese Szene unterwegs 
Gruppe Szene  der name will ich nicht erwähnen

Ach Schwarzseher  habe gedacht 2027 sollte auch ein astroid einschlagen


----------



## Schwarzseher (23. August 2017)

Zuviel Wargames geschaut was?
Mein Name sagt zwar was anderes,aber man sollte nicht alles so schwarz sehen Dann kannst du heutzutage ja nirgendwo mehr auf die Strasse gehen.Der Weltuntergang wurde schon so oft prophezeit ist aber zum Glück nie eingetreten.
Bitte nicht ernst nehmen:Countdown bis zum Weltuntergang aber bis dahin ist ja noch Zeit
Aber bedenklich ist die Entwicklung vieler Orts schon da kann man dir recht geben.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (23. August 2017)

Jeder Mensch kann sich eine Guy Fawkes Maske aufsetzen und behaupten er wäre Anonymous…
Und außerdem: woher sollten die das bitte wissen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. August 2017)

Aber 2036 geht die Welt wirklich unter, wenn Apophis kommt, ganz sicher.
Oder Apophis kommt oder Ba' al.

Aber wir haben ja Thor, der regelt das schon mit seinem Hammer.
Zur Not kommen die Asgard und beamen uns durch die Sonne.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. August 2017)

Irgendwelche Voraussagen für Katastrophen kann man seit Jahrtausenden ausnahmslos in der Pfeife rauchen. Wenn man lange genug sucht und genug Leute fragt wird man wahrscheinlich für quasi jedes zukünftige Datum irgendeine Hiobsvoraussage finden können - und wenn wirklich mal was übles passiert können die 3 Leute von Millionen die (natürlich zufällig) "getroffen" haben dann sagen wir habens euch ja gesagt.

Das ist alles völliger Schrott. Die (unsere) Welt wird irgendwann untergehen, soviel ist wissenschaftlich gesehen sicher - aber ob wir uns selbst morgen mit Atomwaffen wegsprengen oder das erst in x Jahren tun oder ob die Menschheit vernünftig wird und doch von einem kosmischen Gesteinbrocken ausgelöscht wird oder einem fetten Gammablitz (das wäre das beste, den sieht keiner kommen und tötet instant alles^^) oder wir großes Glück haben und nichts katastrophales passiert bis die Sonne alles als roter Riese verbrennt - oder die Menschheit bis dahin  gar als Typ3-Zivilisation den Weltraum bevölkert, dann gibts irgendwann in Zehn hoch keine Ahnung Jahren den langweiligen Entropiekollaps ("Hitzetod")... wer weiß, aber uns brauchts auch nicht zu interessieren.
Denn wenn irgendwas von dem genannten eintrifft dann sind wir alle entweder schon Äonen von Jahre lang tot oder wir werden es in kürzester Zeit sein, an beiden Dingen kann man selbst nichts ändern. Also hats auch keinen Wert, sich darüber verrückt zu machen. 

Was die konkrete Chance auf einen nuklearen Krieg angeht: Die besteht natürlich (und wäre höchstwahrscheinlich unser aller Ende), aber so wahnsinnig die Despoten die da aktuell rumlaufen (Kim, Trump, Erdogan, Putin,...) auch alle sein mögen, ich traue ehrlich gesagt keinem von ihnen zu dass sie tatsächlich eine scharfe Atomrakete zünden. Lasst mir bitte den letzten Rest an Vertrauen in die Menschheit: So dämlich kann doch keiner sein (der Satz ist gefährlich, er stellt sich regelmäßig als falsch heraus).


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. August 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Voraussagen für Katastrophen kann man seit Jahrtausenden ausnahmslos in der Pfeife rauchen.


Quite right.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die (unsere) Welt wird irgendwann untergehen, soviel ist wissenschaftlich gesehen sicher


Wenn uns die Sonne frißt .


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> oder einem fetten Gammablitz


Das wäre die einzige vorstellbare Kraft vorher.
Aber die Erde ist, kosmisch gesehen, ein Fliegenschiß im Weltall.
Da  muß die Hypernova schon sehr genau zielen.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> oder die Menschheit bis dahin  gar als Typ3-Zivilisation den Weltraum bevölkert,


Das würde ich gern mal sehen, aber meine Knochen sind zu alt.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So dämlich kann doch keiner sein (der Satz ist gefährlich, er stellt sich regelmäßig als falsch heraus).


Ich denke, daß wir nur mit viel Glück das 20. Jahrhundert überlebt und schon mehrfach ganz kurz vor Defcon 1  oder VG gestanden haben.


----------



## Two-Face (23. August 2017)

In 50-100 Jahren kracht's auf die eine oder andere Weise.
Das globale Finanzsystem wird irgendwann nicht mehr haltbar sein, dazu kommen Ressourcenmangel und Überbevölkerung.
Und wem das nicht greifbar genug ist, der sehe sich mal die gesellschaftliche Schere an; Spätestens dann, wenn die Armen endgültig überhand nehmen, will ich kein Reicher sein.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2017)

Na ja, dass es zu Kriegen kommt, ist nichts Neues aber ich sehe einen globalen Krieg nicht mehr.
Denn mit dem kann man nichts gewinnen, wie die letzten gezeigt haben.
Regionale Konflikte? Natürlich, ohne Ende, sei es um Ressourcen oder Ideologien. Da geht es immer zur Sache.
Atomare Konflikte? Jeder weiß, was Hiroshima und Nagasaki passiert ist. Jeder weiß also, wie das aussieht. Von daher mache ich mir da keine Gedanken.
Oder anders ausgedrückt -- ich habe nicht vor dem Angst, der 10 Atombomben haben will, ich hab eher Angst vor dem, dem eine reicht.


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. August 2017)

Anonymous Youtube Kanal ist wirklich albern, da sollte man gar nicht erst schauen.
Einen dritten Weltkrieg kann sich niemand leisten, geschweige denn einen Krieg mit Nordkorea.
Das Problem wird nur sein wenn es durch mangelndes Vertrauen zu fatalen Fehleinschätzungen kommt.
Wobei die Vernetzung der Welt schon sehr sehr gut ist, so ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass es zu einem Atomkrieg kommt, trotz allem eher gering.


----------



## CPFUUU (24. August 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> In 50-100 Jahren kracht's auf die eine oder andere Weise.
> Das globale Finanzsystem wird irgendwann nicht mehr haltbar sein, dazu kommen Ressourcenmangel und Überbevölkerung.
> Und wem das nicht greifbar genug ist, der sehe sich mal die gesellschaftliche Schere an; Spätestens dann, wenn die Armen endgültig überhand nehmen, will ich kein Reicher sein.



Die ganzen nutzlosen armen werden immer mehr von Robotern ersetzt, der linke wir sind alle gleich Slogan wird immer unhaltbarer. 
Überbevölkerung und Ressourcenmangel sind relative Begriffe und sie existieren nur da wo viele dysfunktionale/primitive Menschen leben. Also zb Afrika, Indien, naher Osten und Berlin.


----------



## Elistaer (24. August 2017)

Mit dem 3. WK sehe ich nicht der könnte kommen aber wie sagte Einstein mal. 

"Ich weiß nicht mit welchen Waffen die Menschen im 3. Weltkrieg kämpfen, im 4. Aber kämpfen sie wieder mit Stöckchen und Steinen."

Das jemand auf den Knopf drücken wird glaube ich auch nicht so dumm schätze ich nicht mal Trump ein. Unter Hunde Besitzern sagt man auch Hunde die bellen Beisen nicht. Da machen mir mehr die Gruppen sorgen über die niemand etwas hört und die im Verborgenen agieren. Also wie es Threshold sagt "nicht der despot mit 10 Atomwaffen ist gefährlich sondern der mit 1er. " 

Als kleine Spinnerei sogar in CoD mal aufgegriffen ein irrer nimmt eine kleine Menge radioaktiver Stoffe baut eine schmutzige Bombe. Diese wird in einer großen Stadt in Europa gezündet daraus folgt ein Fall für die NATO dem geschädigten Land zu helfen militärisch und zivil, dann streue ich noch ein paar falsche Informationen zu einem Land und der Supergau ist perfekt. (Vor der explosion zb die Personen sprechen eine bestimmte sprache haben Pässe von einem bestimmten Land die ganz zufällig gefunden werden usw) das sind die wo ich mir Gedanken mache aber nicht über Sabel rasselnde Kinder wo einer dem anderen versucht ein Lolli zu klauen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hazelol (24. August 2017)

denke auch, das stand heute, keiner einen atomaren erstschlag ausführen kann, der verherrende folgen hat. sofern nicht bereits mit infantrie vor ort gearbeitet wird, und das wird nicht unbemerkt bleiben, ansonsten können interkontinental raketen durch die luft fliegen, die frühzeitig durch abwehr system abgeschossen werden. somit bleibt lediglich das CoD und Actionfilm Szenario mit sprengkörpern die bereits am zielort sind und dort gezündet werden.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2017)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Überbevölkerung und Ressourcenmangel sind relative Begriffe und sie existieren nur da wo viele dysfunktionale/primitive Menschen leben. Also zb Afrika, Indien, naher Osten und Berlin.



Hört sich eher nach Rassismus an.


----------



## 4B11T (24. August 2017)

Kommt auch drauf an wie man einen Weltkrieg definiert: ein möglicher Konflikt zwischen Indien und China würde ggf. Interventionen der NATO und Russen provozieren. Fertig wäre der "Weltkrieg", da durch die weitreichenden Bündnisse im "Verteidigungsfall" Nationen auf der ganzen Welt zu den Waffen rufen müssten.

Wie groß die Gefahr nun wirklich ist: keine Ahnung. Fakt ist aber, dass sowohl am Vorabend des ersten, als auch des zweiten Weltkrieges alle ziemlich sicher waren, dass es keinen Krieg geben wird.


----------



## aloha84 (24. August 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Kommt auch drauf an wie man einen Weltkrieg definiert: ein möglicher Konflikt zwischen Indien und China würde ggf. Interventionen der NATO und Russen provozieren. Fertig wäre der "Weltkrieg", da durch die weitreichenden Bündnisse im "Verteidigungsfall" Nationen auf der ganzen Welt zu den Waffen rufen müssten.
> 
> Wie groß die Gefahr nun wirklich ist: keine Ahnung. Fakt ist aber, *dass sowohl am Vorabend des ersten, als auch des zweiten Weltkrieges alle ziemlich sicher waren, dass es keinen Krieg geben wird. *



Nope.
Da war die Stimmungslage ganz anders als heute.
1. Weltkrieg --> alle "wollten" und hatten Bock drauf, und waren bereit.
2. Weltkrieg --> viele ahnten einen bevorstehenden Krieg, jedoch der Umfang überraschte alle......bis auf Deutschland.


----------



## OField (24. August 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> 1. Weltkrieg --> alle "wollten" und hatten Bock drauf, und waren bereit.


Ich hätte an der Stelle "alle" und nicht "wollten" in Gänsefüßchen gesetzt. Übrigens hat das Deutsche Amt damals, noch vor Beginn des 1WK. vor den fatalen Folgen gewarnt, aber der olle Kaiser hat ein Scheiß darauf gegeben.



> Das deutsche Auswärtige Amt wollte den Krieg zwischen Österreich und Serbien zunächst vermeiden, da es richtig den „Weltkrieg“ als Konsequenz voraussah. Das Auswärtige Amt vertrat noch bis 4. Juli die Meinung, dass Österreich keine demütigenden Forderungen an Serbien stellen solle.[11] Erst ein Statement seitens Kaiser Wilhelm II. („Mit den Serben muss aufgeräumt werden und zwar bald.“) führte dazu, dass das Auswärtige Amt umgehend die gegenteilige Haltung einnahm.


 Auszug aus Wikipedia. Da sieht man wie ein Depp die Welt verändern kann.


----------



## Elistaer (24. August 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Nope.
> Da war die Stimmungslage ganz anders als heute.
> 1. Weltkrieg --> alle "wollten" und hatten Bock drauf, und waren bereit.
> 2. Weltkrieg --> viele ahnten einen bevorstehenden Krieg, jedoch der Umfang überraschte alle......bis auf Deutschland.


Zum 2. WK habe ich ein gutes Video das zeigt viele Punkte womit er hätte verhindert werden können bzw. Wäre er hinaus gezögert worden. Ich werde es heute Abend noch einmal heraus suchen und dann Posten die da angesprochenen Themen sind sehr informativ auch will ich ihn nicht verteidigen. 

Die gesamte wirtschaftliche und politische Lage war eine ganz andere wie heute. Das muss jedem klar sein. Nostradamus hat da aber einen Punkt den man jetzt schon beobachtet was Europa angeht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (24. August 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Nostradamus hat da aber einen Punkt den man jetzt schon beobachtet was Europa angeht.


*Aluhut glüht*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2017)

Grotix schrieb:


> Hey Leute bin derzeit sehr besorgt.


Es gibt kaum ein Jahr, in dem kein Krieg beginnt. Wir sind zum Glück seit 70 verschont geblieben, aber Krieg gehört leider zur Menschheitsgeschichte dazu und es gibt keine Anzeichen, dass es besser wird. Sorgen machen wir zur Zeit einige Entwicklungen, verglichen mit der Kubakrise sind wir aber ganz weit von einem großen Krieg in Europa entfernt. Würdest Du in Süd- oder Nordkorea leben, wäre Deine Angst berechtigt, in Afrika auch, einen Besuch in Chicago, Mexico City oder Rio solltest Du auch unterlassen, aber in Mitteleuropa bleibt es erstmal ruhig.


----------



## Two-Face (24. August 2017)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Die ganzen nutzlosen armen werden immer mehr von Robotern ersetzt, der linke wir sind alle gleich Slogan wird immer unhaltbarer.
> Überbevölkerung und Ressourcenmangel sind relative Begriffe und sie existieren nur da wo viele dysfunktionale/primitive Menschen leben. Also zb Afrika, Indien, naher Osten und Berlin.


Das ist jetzt wieder Ironie, oder?

Jedenfalls ist dieser Post so unfassbar bescheuert, das kann bloß Ironie sein.


----------



## blautemple (24. August 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt wieder Ironie, oder?



Rassismus trifft es eher, denke ich


----------



## Two-Face (24. August 2017)

Die Haltbarkeit von Rassismus lässt sich alleine schon wissenschaftlich so dermaßen gut torpiedieren, dass es mir immer wieder schwer fällt zu glauben, warum Leute überhaupt noch auf diesen Wahnsinn von Vorvorgestern reinfallen.

Daher gehe ich in meinem scheinbar durchaus vorhandenem Optimismus davon aus, dass sowas, wenn ich es höre, es sarkastisch oder eine Spur makaberer Ironie sein muss.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. August 2017)

"die Leute" und "wissenschaftlich".
Erkenne den Widerspruch. 

Man muss oftmals keine Wissenschaft bemühen, der logische Verstand sollte einem bewusst denkenden Wesen viele Dinge bereits offenbaren. Trotzdem glauben zig Menschen daran, dass die Erde ne Scheibe ist, gelbe Menschen besser/schlechter als schwarze besser/schlechter als weiße sind und manche vielleicht auch, dass jüdische Aliens mit rosa Erdbeerkäse-Chemtrails die Bevölkerung verschwulisieren wollen.
Die Dummheit des Menschen ist unendlich.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. August 2017)

Bei all diesen Überlegungen über einen anstehenden Weltkrieg und der empfundenen Angst/Sorge darüber, ist es so ironisch, dass jeder von uns quasi täglich wegen zig realistischeren Gründen sterben könnte. Und man denkt nicht drüber nach, was auch gut so ist, ansonsten hätte man etwas was die Psychologie eine schwere Angststörung nennt und würde nicht mehr den, zum Bunker umfunktionierten, Keller verlassen. Mein Tipp ist weniger sich mit negativen Sachen befassen, denn Shit happens seit jeher, fülle deine Tage lieber mit schönen Erlebnissen und Gedanken, und wenn du dann trotzdem wegen dem 3. Weltkrieg sterben solltest, hast du wenigstens kein Leben in ständiger Angst und Sorge vor dem unvermeidlichen Tod verbracht 


Peace!


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. August 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Mit dem 3. WK sehe ich nicht der könnte kommen aber wie sagte Einstein mal.
> 
> "Ich weiß nicht mit welchen Waffen die Menschen im 3. Weltkrieg kämpfen, im 4. Aber kämpfen sie wieder mit Stöckchen und Steinen."


Ich glaube er sagte "mit Pfeil und Bogen".


Elistaer schrieb:


> so dumm schätze ich nicht mal Trump ein.


Man kann gar nicht so dumm denken, wie manche Menschen handeln.



Elistaer schrieb:


> Als kleine Spinnerei sogar in CoD mal aufgegriffen ein irrer nimmt eine kleine Menge radioaktiver Stoffe baut eine schmutzige Bombe. Diese wird in einer großen Stadt in Europa gezündet daraus folgt ein Fall für die NATO dem geschädigten Land zu helfen militärisch und zivil, dann streue ich noch ein paar falsche Informationen zu einem Land und der Supergau ist perfekt.


Es gibt keinen "super" GAU.
Der GAU ist schon super.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Dummheit des Menschen ist unendlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


A.E.


----------



## Lotto (24. August 2017)

Weltuntergangsprophezeiungen und Verschwörungstheorien geistern im Internet jeden Tag herum. Da braucht man nix drauf geben.

Ein Bürgerkrieg in Europa ist eh viel wahrscheinlicher als der 3. Weltkrieg. Selbst wenn es in 50-100 Jahren erst soweit ist.
Das es irgendwann mit dem Frieden vorbei ist, ist eh unausweichlich. Frieden funktioniert halt nur wenn der Großteil der Gesellschaft im Wohlstand lebt.
Früher bis zum Ende des 20. Jahrhunderst war es halt so, dass nur innerhalb von Gesellschaften verglichen wurde, d.h. man verglich sich nur mit seinen Mitmenschen in der gleichen Gesellschaft. Haben die meisten Nachbarn im Land den gleichen Lebensstandard (Ausreisser, z.B. die Superreichen, mal ausgenommen) ist man zufrieden. Träger dieses Wohlstands bzw. des Friedens sind quasi unsere Sozialsysteme.
Dank der Globalisierung, die u.a. mit dem Internet eingesetzt hat, ist es jetzt möglich, dass jeder Afrikaner im hintersten Busch auf seinem Smartphone sehen kann wie die Welt ausserhalb seiner Gesellschaft aussieht. Er gibt sich also nicht mehr mit der Lehmhütte und dem Dorfbrunnen zufrieden, die seine Nachbarn auch alle haben. Er vergleicht sich jetzt mit den Leuten in Europa. Und fragt sich halt: warum hab ich kein fliessendes Wasser, etc? Das ist ja im Prinzip auch der Hauptgrund warum immer mehr Menschen sich auf den Weg nach Europa machen. Und das wird den Frieden innerhalb der EU massiv gefährden. Hinzu kommt eine krass gegensätzliche Meinung zur europäischen Flüchtlingsfrage zwischen osteuropäischen EU-Mitgliedern und dem Rest.

Aber warum sollte man sich deshalb sorgen? Jedes demokratische Land bekommt das was bestellt bzw. gewählt wurde. Die Erde wird sich trotzdem weiter drehen und auch das Leben auf der Erde wird weiter gehen. Und das ist es was letztendlich zählt. Die 70000 Jahre Menschheitsgeschichte bis heute sind ein Wimpernschlag im Vergleich zum Erdalter.


----------



## Leob12 (24. August 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Ich hätte an der Stelle "alle" und nicht "wollten" in Gänsefüßchen gesetzt. Übrigens hat das Deutsche Amt damals, noch vor Beginn des 1WK. vor den fatalen Folgen gewarnt, aber der olle Kaiser hat ein Scheiß darauf gegeben.
> Auszug aus Wikipedia. Da sieht man wie ein Depp die Welt verändern kann.


Der Grundtenor war jedenfalls positiv, besonders in Österreich. Der letzte Krieg war da schon lange her, da sind Generationen ohne Krieg aufgewachsen und es herrschte eine gewisse Aufbruchsstimmung. "Hurra, endlich Krieg!"
Blöd nur dass jeder mit einer Dauer von höchstens ein paar Wochen gerechnet hat. Und unsere Armee richtig modern war weil Franz Josef ungemein fortschrittlich und zukunftsorientiert gedacht hat^^ 

Beim Ersten Weltkrieg hat sehr viel zusammengespielt. Stell dir vor der Fahrer wäre gar nicht auf die Brücke eingebogen, dann hätte sich Princip die Gelegenheit gar nicht geboten auf den Kronprinzen zu schießen. Wäre es dann zu einem Krieg gekommen? Vermutlich trotzdem, aber sicher ist es nicht.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (24. August 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Dummheit des Menschen ist unendlich.


Neben der Dummheit ist auch die Ignoranz problematisch.
Und Dummheit definiert sich nicht dadurch nichts zu wissen, sondern dadurch nichts wissen zu wollen, wo wir wieder bei Ignoranz sind.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Beim Ersten Weltkrieg hat sehr viel zusammengespielt. Stell dir vor der Fahrer wäre gar nicht auf die Brücke eingebogen, dann hätte sich Princip die Gelegenheit gar nicht geboten auf den Kronprinzen zu schießen. Wäre es dann zu einem Krieg gekommen? Vermutlich trotzdem, aber sicher ist es nicht.



Dann hätte man vermutlichen einen banaleren Grund genommen um was anzuzetteln.


----------



## Leob12 (25. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann hätte man vermutlichen einen banaleren Grund genommen um was anzuzetteln.


Österreich-Ungarn wollte ja (warum auch immer) das unterentwickelte Serbien. Man wollte es ja auf "normalem" Wege annektieren, was vermutlich möglich gewesen wäre aber das Habsburger-Reich vor eine Menge weiterer Probleme gestellt hätte. 
Aber ein Krieg hätte so oder so beginnen können, nur halt an anderer Stelle.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. August 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Österreich-Ungarn wollte ja (warum auch immer) das unterentwickelte Serbien. Man wollte es ja auf "normalem" Wege annektieren, was vermutlich möglich gewesen wäre aber das Habsburger-Reich vor eine Menge weiterer Probleme gestellt hätte.
> Aber ein Krieg hätte so oder so beginnen können, nur halt an anderer Stelle.
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Ich denke man muss die Annektierung im Kontext ihrer Zeit beachten. Das Osmanische Reich war geschwächt und zog sich langsam wieder zurück aus der Region und Russland versuchte dafür mehr Einfluss auf seinen kleinen Bruder Serbien aus zu üben. Ich schätze Österreich-Ungarn wollte somit auch den russischen Einfluss auf die Region begrenzen und eine erneute Ausbreitung des Osmanischen Reiches verhindern. 

Der Balkan war und ist geopolitisch sehr interessant. Er stellt geographisch den Knotenpunkt zwischen Okzident und Orient dar und ist selber reich an Bodenschätzen. Nicht umsonst ringen verschiedene Mächte bis heute noch um ihren Einfluss auf den Balkan.


Interessanter Fakt: Winnetou wurde in Ex-Jugoslawien gedreht


----------



## Leob12 (25. August 2017)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich denke man muss die Annektierung im Kontext ihrer Zeit beachten. Das Osmanische Reich war geschwächt und zog sich langsam wieder zurück aus der Region und Russland versuchte dafür mehr Einfluss auf seinen kleinen Bruder Serbien aus zu üben. Ich schätze Österreich-Ungarn wollte somit auch den russischen Einfluss auf die Region begrenzen und eine erneute Ausbreitung des Osmanischen Reiches verhindern.
> 
> Der Balkan war und ist geopolitisch sehr interessant. Er stellt geographisch den Knotenpunkt zwischen Okzident und Orient dar und ist selber reich an Bodenschätzen. Nicht umsonst ringen verschiedene Mächte bis heute noch um ihren Einfluss auf den Balkan.


Natürlich wollte mab den Einfluss der Russen damit einschränken, keine Frage. 
Nur war Serbien halt für damalige Maßstäbe komplett unterentwickelt. 
Dazu hätte es Probleme mit Bosnien, Ungarn und Kroatien gegeben. Man hat ja auch keinen Plan wie man genau mit den Ungarn, Kroaten oder anderen Volksgruppen umgeht, und dann noch Serbien? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. August 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Natürlich wollte mab den Einfluss der Russen damit einschränken, keine Frage.
> Nur war Serbien halt für damalige Maßstäbe komplett unterentwickelt.
> Dazu hätte es Probleme mit Bosnien, Ungarn und Kroatien gegeben. Man hat ja auch keinen Plan wie man genau mit den Ungarn, Kroaten oder anderen Volksgruppen umgeht, und dann noch Serbien?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk




Wie sagt man so schön: Im Nachhinein ist man immer klüger. Zu dumm nur, dass für diese Erkenntnis so viele Menschen sterben mussten.


----------



## Adi1 (25. August 2017)

Wenn der US-Präsident Trump abgewählt wird, oder eher noch vorher seines Amtes enthoben wird,

scheint wohl die größte Gefahr erst mal gebannt zu sein

Langfristig sehe ich doch die Gefahr eines erneuten Weltkrieges
Sicherlich werden in 40-50 Jahren Überbevölkerung, Klimawandel, Flüchtlingsströme und eine extreme Ausnutzung der natürlichen Ressourcen,
welche ohnehin schon knapp sind, dieses Konfliktpotential noch weiter befeuern


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. August 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn der US-Präsident Trump abgewählt wird, oder eher noch vorher seines Amtes enthoben wird,
> 
> scheint wohl die größte Gefahr erst mal gebannt zu sein
> 
> ...




Das kann gut möglich sein und ist wahrscheinlich rein rechnerisch gesehen auch eine konsequente Entwicklung, allerdings bin ich überzeugt, dass diese anstehende harte Zeit die Menschen sehr unterschiedlich erleben werden. Die größte A****-Karte werden dann wohl Menschen der westlichen Hemisphäre haben, weil sie gewohnt waren ein Leben in Gemütlichkeit auf weichen Betten zu verbringen, während andere Bevolkerungsgruppen seit immer gewohnt waren hart zu strugglen im Leben und Krieg, Krisen und Enthaltsamkeit eher die Norm war. Viele halten ja nicht mal aus für paar Stunden nicht auf ihr Smartphone zu glotzen, wie sollen die Hunger, Durst und widrige Umstände aushalten?  So nur als überspitztes Beispiel.


Dazu passend hab ich irgendwo folgendes Zitat mal aufgeschnappt: Hard times create hard people. Hard people create good times. Good times create weak people. Weak People create hard times...


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2017)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Die größte A****-Karte werden dann wohl Menschen der westlichen Hemisphäre haben, weil sie gewohnt waren ein Leben in Gemütlichkeit auf weichen Betten zu verbringen, während andere Bevolkerungsgruppen seit immer gewohnt waren hart zu strugglen im Leben und Enthaltsamkeit eher die Norm war. Viele halten ja nicht mal aus für paar Stunden nicht auf ihr Smartphone zu glotzen, wie sollen die Hunger, Durst und widrige Umstände aushalten?  So nur als überspitztes Beispiel.


Das wird in der Tat noch ein sehr großes Problem.
Die Erziehung hat sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten gewandelt, autoritäre Erziehung ist eher dem liberalem "tu-was-du-willst"-Gehabe gewichen. Die Folge ist nun, dass wir einen Generation von jungen Leuten haben, die zu einem großen Teil nur noch auf Selbstdarstellung, Entertainment und ein kompromissloses Leben aus sind.
Sprich; Den jungen, heranwachsenden Menschen von heutzutage geht es zu gut.
Nimmst du denen allen Luxus und wirfst sie in die nackte Realität, so stehen die wie der Ochs vor'm Berg. Das geht schon bei ganz alltäglichen Dingen, wie das Kochen, los. Wenn ich höre, wie sogar das viele heute nicht ohne Smartphone in der Hand schaffen...


----------



## blautemple (25. August 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nimmst du denen allen Luxus und wirfst sie in die nackte Realität, so stehen die wie der Ochs vor'm Berg. Das geht schon bei ganz alltäglichen Dingen, wie das Kochen, los. Wenn ich höre, wie sogar das viele heute nicht ohne Smartphone in der Hand schaffen...



Ich zähle mich mit meinen 21 Lenzen zu der angesprochenen Generation und ich kann dir versprechen in meinem engen Freundeskreis kann jeder halbwegs kochen. Das kommt also sehr stark auf das Umfeld an


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich zähle mich mit meinen 21 Lenzen zu der angesprochenen Generation und ich kann dir versprechen in meinem engen Freundeskreis kann jeder halbwegs kochen. Das kommt also sehr stark auf das Umfeld an


Dann geh' nochmal 5 Jahre weiter vor und guck dir einige 15-17-Jährige an.
Da gibt's welche, die tun sich bereits schwer, leere Kartons die Treppe runter zu tragen, weil die jedwede Motorik verlorden haben, durch dauerndes am Fernseher/PC/Smartphone hängen. Oder die müssen bei Mama das Kochen abfilmen, weil die sich einfache Rezepte nicht merken können.

Ich bin in meiner Gruppe von Studenten auch größtenteils mit der Generation 20+ zusammen, was ich da in den letzten 4 Jahren so erlebt habe und erlebe, da stellt's sichs einem die Nackenhaare auf.


----------



## blautemple (25. August 2017)

Ich glaube halt an das Gute


----------



## Nightslaver (25. August 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das wird in der Tat noch ein sehr großes Problem.
> Die Erziehung hat sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten gewandelt, autoritäre Erziehung ist eher dem liberalem "tu-was-du-willst"-Gehabe gewichen. Die Folge ist nun, dass wir einen Generation von jungen Leuten haben, die zu einem großen Teil nur noch auf Selbstdarstellung, Entertainment und ein kompromissloses Leben aus sind.
> Sprich; Den jungen, heranwachsenden Menschen von heutzutage geht es zu gut.
> Nimmst du denen allen Luxus und wirfst sie in die nackte Realität, so stehen die wie der Ochs vor'm Berg. Das geht schon bei ganz alltäglichen Dingen, wie das Kochen, los. Wenn ich höre, wie sogar das viele heute nicht ohne Smartphone in der Hand schaffen...



Das größere Problem sehe ich da ehr darin das junge Menschen heute gefühlt weniger Gefühl  dafür haben auf andere um sich herrum Rücksicht zu nehmen und nicht mehr merken wann sie anderen eigentlich tierisch mit ihren Verhalten auf die Nerven gehen. Ich sehe das bei mir im Haus zumindest immer wieder, viele Studenten-WGs, weil die Technische Universität in der Nähe ist.

Führt dazu das öfters mal die ganze Nacht durch Party gemacht wird, gerne auch in der Woche, oder das man paar Freunde einlädt und zusammensitzt (chillt, wie die jüngere Generation das ja gerne bezeichnet) und dann mitten in der Nacht anfängt sich auf den Balkon zu setzen und zu quatschen, oder die Musik nicht so laut aufzudrehen das man im Zimmer am anderen Ende der Wohnung durch 3 Wände und Türen noch die Musik hört als würde man direkt im Zimmer desjenigen sitzen.

Für mein empfinden ist da bei den Leuten bei mir im Haus kein Verständnis mehr dafür vorhanden das es halt auch Leute gibt die am nächsten Tag wieder zu früherer Uhrzeit arbeiten gehen müssen, weil der Vortrag an der Uni nicht erst um 14 Uhr am Nachmittag losgeht.
Gehst du dann hin und sprichst du sie darauf an, doch bitte etwas leiser zu sein,  kommt dir nur Unverständnis entgegen, oder es kommt dir sogar sowas entgegen wie, ja ich hab jetzt aber bock darauf und ist mir egal.

Man kann halt nicht immer machen was man will, vor allem dann nicht wen man mit fremden Menschen auf engeren Raum zusammen lebt und entsprechend auch Rücksicht auf andere nehmen sollte.


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2017)

Dazunehmen kannst du noch die ganzen Gaffer bei Unfällen und solche, die gegenüber Einsatzkräfte (egal ob Sanitäter, Feuerwehr oder Polizei) gewalttätig werden. Schon unfassbar, was bei solchen Leuten im Kopf rumgehen muss.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich zähle mich mit meinen 21 Lenzen zu der angesprochenen Generation und ich kann dir versprechen in meinem engen Freundeskreis kann jeder halbwegs kochen. Das kommt also sehr stark auf das Umfeld an



Eine Fertig Pizza im Bachofen aufbacken oder eine Fertig Suppe im Kochtopf aufwärmen ist nicht kochen.


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eine Fertig Pizza im Bachofen aufbacken oder eine Fertig Suppe im Kochtopf aufwärmen ist nicht kochen.


Ich kenn' Leute, die scheitern schon daran.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. August 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dazunehmen kannst du noch die ganzen Gaffer bei Unfällen und solche, die gegenüber Einsatzkräfte (egal ob Sanitäter, Feuerwehr oder Polizei) gewalttätig werden. Schon unfassbar, was bei solchen Leuten im Kopf rumgehen muss.



Da gab es doch vor paar Monaten noch ein Bericht im ADAC-Clubmagazin. Es ging dadrum wie viel Schaden da durch entsteht, dass Gaffer den Rettungskräften den Zugang zu schwer Verletzten versperren und da auch konkrete Zahlen per Statistik vorhanden sind. Musst dir mal ausmalen, dass da Menschen sogar an ihren Verletzungen sterben, weil da irgendwelche Spinner ihre krankhafte Neugier nicht beherrschen können


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2017)

Na ja, ADAC und Statistik -- da würde ich vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2017)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Da gab es doch vor paar Monaten noch ein Bericht im ADAC-Clubmagazin. Es ging dadrum wie viel Schaden da durch entsteht, dass Gaffer den Rettungskräften den Zugang zu schwer Verletzten versperren und da auch konkrete Zahlen per Statistik vorhanden sind. Musst dir mal ausmalen, dass da Menschen sogar an ihren Verletzungen sterben, weil da irgendwelche Spinner ihre krankhafte Neugier nicht beherrschen können


Ich hab' sowas selber als RK-Mitglied schon erlebt. Nur dass der "Gaffer" ein Journalist einer gewissen "Zeitung" mit vier Buchstaben war.
Und ich hab' von einem Fall gehört, in dem ausrangierte RTWs jener Zeitung als "Abhörzentrale" vor Ort dienten.

Da wundert dich auch nichts mehr, wenn die Boulevard-Medien jene krankhafte Neugier auch noch salonfähig gemacht haben.


Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, ADAC und Statistik -- da würde ich vorsichtig sein.


In den Nachrichten ließt du grade immer wieder von solchen Fällen. Die kommen haups. auf Autobahnen oder dichter besiedelten Orten, also Städte, vor.
Die Dreistigkeit, von der da stellenweise berichtet wird, spottet schon jeder Beschreibung. Solchen Leuten gehört das Smartphone abgenommen und eine saftige Geldstrafe (am besten im vierstelligen Bereich) aufgedonnert, im schlimmsten Fall Sozialstunden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, ADAC und Statistik -- da würde ich vorsichtig sein.



Ja ok, stimmt, vielleicht nicht wirklich die glaubwürdigste Stelle für Zahlenerhebung  Trotzdem stimmt etwas nicht mit diesen Gaffern  Am besten ist noch wenn ein Rettungswagen durch die in der Mitte entstandene Lücke durchfährt und irgend so ein neunmal Kluger direkt hinterher fährt


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. August 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Dreistigkeit, von der da stellenweise berichtet wird, spottet schon jeder Beschreibung. Solchen Leuten gehört das Smartphone abgenommen und eine saftige Geldstrafe (am besten im vierstelligen Bereich) aufgedonnert, im schlimmsten Fall Sozialstunden.




Also ich plädiere dafür, dass es in der Zukunft auch einen Führerschein für Mediennutzung und für Kinder zeugen geben sollte


----------



## Leob12 (25. August 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das wird in der Tat noch ein sehr großes Problem.
> Die Erziehung hat sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten gewandelt, autoritäre Erziehung ist eher dem liberalem "tu-was-du-willst"-Gehabe gewichen. Die Folge ist nun, dass wir einen Generation von jungen Leuten haben, die zu einem großen Teil nur noch auf Selbstdarstellung, Entertainment und ein kompromissloses Leben aus sind.
> Sprich; Den jungen, heranwachsenden Menschen von heutzutage geht es zu gut.
> Nimmst du denen allen Luxus und wirfst sie in die nackte Realität, so stehen die wie der Ochs vor'm Berg. Das geht schon bei ganz alltäglichen Dingen, wie das Kochen, los. Wenn ich höre, wie sogar das viele heute nicht ohne Smartphone in der Hand schaffen...



Diesmal also wieder mal die Kritik der Jugend. Ich glaube Sokrates hier zu zitieren wäre ähnlich langweilig weil ausgelutscht. Wen interessierts ob ich mit Smartphone koche? Was ist der Unterschied zu einem Rezept das man früher halt auf Papier hatte? 
Ich habe durch Internet und Smartphone viele gute und neue Rezepte entdeckt und ausprobiert. 
Aber ok, machen wir weiter irgendwelche sinnlosen Verallgemeinerungen die gar nichts bringen? 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das größere Problem sehe ich da ehr darin das junge Menschen heute gefühlt weniger Gefühl dafür haben auf andere um sich herrum Rücksicht zu nehmen und nicht mehr merken wann sie anderen eigentlich tierisch mit ihren Verhalten auf die Nerven gehen. Ich sehe das bei mir im Haus zumindest immer wieder, viele Studenten-WGs, weil die Technische Universität in der Nähe ist.
> 
> Führt dazu das öfters mal die ganze Nacht durch Party gemacht wird, gerne auch in der Woche, oder das man paar Freunde einlädt und zusammensitzt (chillt, wie die jüngere Generation das ja gerne bezeichnet) und dann mitten in der Nacht anfängt sich auf den Balkon zu setzen und zu quatschen, oder die Musik nicht so laut aufzudrehen das man im Zimmer am anderen Ende der Wohnung durch 3 Wände und Türen noch die Musik hört als würde man direkt im Zimmer desjenigen sitzen.
> 
> ...



Von dir hätte ich mir eigentlich mehr erwartet als sowas. Weil du ein paar schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast, sind alle so oder ist es allgemein so dass die Jugend weniger Rücksicht nimmt? 
Wenn sie weiter Probleme machen und ab 22 Uhr laut sind, dann steht das nächste Mal die Polizei an der Tür. Du hast sie schon persönlich darauf hingewiesen, sie haben das ignoriert und damit ist die Polizei der logische nächste Schritt. Ist weder verwerflich noch sonstwas, sondern ganz normal. 
In meinem Wohnhaus gibt es auch mehrere Wgs (unter anderem meine) und bisher gab es nie Probleme mit zu hoher Lautstärke. Sobald jemand eine kleine Feier geplant hat und die Details wie Datum etc weiß, liegt ein kleiner Zettel vor jeder Tür mit dem Hinweis, dass jemand Geburtstag hat und es bis 22 Uhr etwas lauter sein kann. Danach wird entweder die Lautstärke reduziert oder die Feier in die Innenstadt verlegt. 
Und die Bewohner unseres Mehrparteienhauses sind demografisch ziemlich durchmischt. Studenten, Kleinfamilien, ältere Ehepaare sowie Einzelpersonen. Das Alter geht so von Anfang 20 - 75. In den acht Monaten die ich hier wohne hat es noch nie Probleme mit der Polizei gegeben. 
Ist das jetzt ein Beweis dafür, dass alles paletti ist? Nein, aber es gibt immer gute und schlechte Beispiele und eine der beiden Seiten heranzuziehen und als allgemein gültig hinzustellen ist eher schwach.


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2017)

Fühlst du dich jetzt auf den Schlips getreten, weil die dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst?
Wenn du den Post von mir und von Nightslaver genau ließt, dann würde dir auch auffallen, dass da nirgends was direkt verallgemeinernd gemeint war. Nur eine gewissen Tendenz zu etwas hin, die es früher so nicht gab.

Und ließ mal meinen Post darauf, dann weißt du, wie ich das mit dem Smartphone und Kochen meine.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. August 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Von dir hätte ich mir eigentlich mehr erwartet als sowas. Weil du ein paar schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast, sind alle so oder ist es allgemein so dass die Jugend weniger Rücksicht nimmt?



Wo habe ich geschrieben das meine Äußerung in irgend einer Form einen allgemeingültigen Anspruch besitzen würde?
Ich habe geschrieben das es meinem Gefühl nach mehr in die Richtung geht. Das ist alles andere als es als einen Fakt hinzustellen, sondern schlicht mein subjektives empfinden auf Basis meiner Erfahrungen der letzten 12 Jahre.
Ich habe nirgendwo behauptet das es alle betreffen würde, oder auch nur die Mehrheit.

Siehe dazu auch hier:



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das größere Problem sehe ich da ehr darin das  junge Menschen heute* gefühlt weniger* Gefühl  dafür haben auf andere um  sich herrum Rücksicht zu nehmen und nicht mehr merken wann sie anderen  eigentlich tierisch mit ihren Verhalten auf die Nerven gehen. *Ich sehe  das bei mir im Haus zumindest* immer wieder, viele Studenten-WGs, weil  die Technische Universität in der Nähe ist.



Oder auch hier:



Nightslaver schrieb:


> *Für mein empfinden *ist da bei den Leuten bei mir im Haus kein  Verständnis mehr dafür vorhanden ist das es halt auch Leute gibt die am  nässten Tag wieder zu früherer Uhrzeit arbeiten gehen müssen, weil der  Vortrag an der Uni nicht erst um 14 Uhr am Nachmittag losgeht.



Nach meinem Gefühl aber nimmt halt die Rücksicht auf das was die Mitmenschen möchten bei jungen Menschen tendenziell zunehmend ab und in 12 Jahren wo ich jetzt in meiner aktuellen Wohnung lebe bekommt man schon einige Studenten und andere junge Menschen mit. 

Bitte lies das nächste mal genauer bevor du mir hier wieder unterstellst das ich irgendwas verallgemeinern würde.


----------



## Leob12 (25. August 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Fühlst du dich jetzt auf den Schlips getreten, weil die dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst?
> Wenn du den Post von mir und von Nightslaver genau ließt, dann würde dir auch auffallen, dass da nirgends was direkt verallgemeinernd gemeint war. Nur eine gewissen Tendenz zu etwas hin, die es früher so nicht gab.
> 
> Und ließ mal meinen Post darauf, dann weißt du, wie ich das mit dem Smartphone und Kochen meine.


Ja, die Tendenz gibt es sicherlich, nämlich schlicht und ergreifend weil es früher keine Smartphones gab. 
Und wenn jemand ein Video macht, na und? Ich verstehe nicht was da das Problem ist.


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2017)

Weil er es sich anders nicht merken kann?

Es gibt Typen, die schaffen nicht mal einfache Spaghetti alla carbonara, weil sie sich ohne Aufnahme die Reihenfolge nicht merken können.
Aus ökonomischer Sicht mag das noch harmlos sein, aber übel wird's irgendwann beim Kopfrechnen. Den Begriff Digitale Demenz gibt's nicht umsonst.

Oder frag' doch einfach mal Lehrmeister im handwerklichen Bereich.
Was die schon mit Azubis und Praktikanten zu tun hatten, die schon an den einfachsten Dingen scheitern, weil sie keinerlei motorische Routine haben, ist einfach erschreckend.

Sowas gab's früher in dem Umfang nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (26. August 2017)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Trotzdem stimmt etwas nicht mit diesen Gaffern  Am besten ist noch wenn ein Rettungswagen durch die in der Mitte entstandene Lücke durchfährt und irgend so ein neunmal Kluger direkt hinterher fährt



Diese Idioten sind doch völlig krank, aber Hauptsache ich bin mittendrin 

Und was die Rettungsgasse angeht,

haben alle schon mal gehört, aber eben viele auch wieder vergessen

Dagegen helfen nur drakonische Strafen, wie 4-stellige Bußgelder und mehrmonatiger Führerscheinentzug,
in Härtefällen sollte sogar der Idiotentest angeordnet werden


----------



## Schaffe89 (27. August 2017)

Wieder mal ein klarer Fall von Realitätsverlust der US Imperialisten.
Russland wolle Grenzen mit Gewalt neu ziehen, das ist wohl der Treppenwitz des Jahrhunderts.
Russland verliert großen Einfuss in der Ukraine, sie verlieren großen Einfluss in Syrien und werden immer weiter zurückgedrängt und umzingelt.
Also jetzt ist es langsam wirklich reif für einen großen Krieg wenn man sich den Sprechdurchfall reinzieht den Mattis da äußert.
Und die Medien kritisieren Mattis natürlich gar nicht für den Blödsinn.

https://www.welt.de/politik/article167971398/Russland-will-Grenzen-mit-Gewalt-neu-ziehen.html#Comments


----------



## ARCdefender (2. September 2017)

Tja, wenn ich mir die Aktionen der USA bezüglich Russland die letzten Tage ansehe, bekomme ich so langsam meine Zweifel ob wir nicht doch ganz kurz vor einem 3WW stehen. 
Lange geht das nicht mehr gut und die USA nutzen Europa mal wieder als Schlachtfeld, nur dieses Mal wird der große Teich sie nicht retten.
Einen Vorteil hat es ja, wir sind ganz schnell weg vom Fenster, den Russland wird ganz sicher als erstes mal das Hab und Gut der US-Nato Hänseln in Büchel und Anderswo in unserem Land einäschern.
Da wird den meisten schon mal der Fallout erspart bleiben, ein schwacher Trost, aber besser so als die Einschläge zu überleben.


----------



## Leob12 (2. September 2017)

Wann haben denn die USA Europa zuletzt als Schlachtfeld genutzt? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARCdefender (2. September 2017)

Och mir fällt da spontan Jugoslawien ein.
Und das von mir Geschriebene "mal wieder" bezog sich eigentlich darauf das wir hier in Europa schon oft genug Kriege hatten, die leider auch schon von Aussen befeuert wurden.
Aber Die USA sind ja unsere Freunde, und der Osterhase mein bester Saufkumpane.


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2017)

Krieg in Europa von den USA befeuert?


----------



## ARCdefender (2. September 2017)

Was denkst Du läuft da gerade mit Russland, Nato USA ab? Soll das einen Krieg verhindern? Also für mich sieht die Sache anders aus, kann ich mir natürlich nur einbilden, genau wie sich das langsam wohl auch einige unserer Politik nur einbilden das es langsam brenzlich wird.
Ach nee, die USA beschützen uns nur vom bösen Russen, die wollen das es natürlich zu keiner Eskalation kommt, darum soll die Ukraine nun auch mit schweren Waffen beliefert werden, das entschärft den Konflikt dort ungemein.
Ich frage mich so, was die US Militär Admin "Mattis" in der Ukraine zu suchen hat, aber das habe ich mich damals auch schon in Ex- Jugoslawien bei dem Vor-Vorgänger gefragt, heute weiss man warum Die da waren.

Und zu dem Thema Jugoslawien, mal ein netter Artikel, wer sucht wird ganz schnell auf noch mehr solcher oder ähnlicher Artikel stoßen:
"Der Staat Jugoslawien stand dem strategischen Entwurf der USA im Wege" | Telepolis


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Och mir fällt da spontan Jugoslawien ein.
> Und das von mir Geschriebene "mal wieder" bezog sich eigentlich darauf das wir hier in Europa schon oft genug Kriege hatten, die leider auch schon von Aussen befeuert wurden.
> Aber Die USA sind ja unsere Freunde, und der Osterhase mein bester Saufkumpane.



Die USA haben den Krieg am Balkan ausgelöst?
Und während die Europäer diskutiert haben, was man wegen der Völkermörderei machen soll, haben die Amerikaner eingegriffen?
Ja, echt schlimm. Man hätte nichts machen müssen und warten, bis die da am Balken die Sache selbst geregelt hätte. 
Macht man ja heute wieder genauso in Syrien.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. September 2017)

Ein Krieg ohne Mandat ist immer noch völkerrechtswidrig. 

Völkerrechtsbrüche mit eigenen Völkerrechtsbrüchen zu begegnen, ist wenig glaubwürdig.


----------



## Elistaer (3. September 2017)

@arcdefender glaub mir die USA und Russland wollen nicht das Deutschland bei dem anderen helfen würde denn das wäre egal für wenn nicht zu leicht vor allem was elektronische Kriegsführung angeht und in anderen Bereichen ist Deutschland Markt Führer.

Warum denkst du ist weltweit Deutschland als export an 3. Stelle nicht durch Masse wie USA oder Russland sondern Qualität. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ARCdefender (3. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die USA haben den Krieg am Balkan ausgelöst?


Das hab ich nicht gesagt, aber sie haben Ihn dann ordentlich angeheizt und zur Eskalation gebracht, worauf dann ja eingegriffen wurde, wegen Völkerrecht. Warum und wieso das so eskaliert ist scheint nicht von Interesse zu sein, genau wie auch in Syrien. 
Apropro Syrien, vor nicht all zu langer Zeit war Assad noch ein guter Kumpel der USA, da wurde sich auch nicht ums Völkerrecht von Seiten der USA gekümmert und Kerry dinierte noch lächelnd mit eben diesem Assad.

Für mich ist USA und Völkerecht so ein Widerspruch in sich.
Ein Staat der aus Kolonisten gegründet wurde, sich auf die Fahne schreibt sie hätten die Sklaverei besiegt und das Völkerrecht erkoren, gleichzeitig aber die eigentlichen Menschen des Landes, was sie kolonisierten, in Reservate eingepfercht und wie Attraktionen an die Touristen verkauft! 
Du siehst ich habe nicht wirklich viel für diese Kolonisten über, die meinen sie wären das von Gott allein gesegnete Land.

Aber lass sie mit Russland mal machen  Dann bekommen diese Gesegneten endlich mal auf eigenem Grund und Boden was ab, schade das ich das dann selber nicht mehr erleben werde, aber die Gewissheit ist Trost genug für mich.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ein Krieg ohne Mandat ist immer noch völkerrechtswidrig.
> 
> Völkerrechtsbrüche mit eigenen Völkerrechtsbrüchen zu begegnen, ist wenig glaubwürdig.


 Ganz genau,  Danke das Du das genau so siehst wie ich.
Aber bei den USA und Nato ist das natürlich was Anderes, das sind ja die Guten, Die dürfen das, so denken halt leider Viele, weil die USA ist ja unser Freund.
Gleich ist halt nicht Gleich.


----------



## ARCdefender (3. September 2017)

Ach noch ein schöner Artikel zum Thema USA, Nato und Völkerrecht und der Sache, Gleich ist nicht Gleich:
Krim-Krise, Kosovo-Krieg, Guantanamo: Volkerrecht - na und? | STERN.de


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. September 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ach noch ein schöner Artikel zum Thema USA, Nato und Völkerrecht und der Sache, Gleich ist nicht Gleich:
> Krim-Krise, Kosovo-Krieg, Guantanamo: Volkerrecht - na und? | STERN.de



Schon Orwell wusste, dass manche gleicher sind als andere.


----------



## Shooot3r (3. September 2017)

Crash-Over schrieb:


> Es ist Angstmache davon lebt anonymous
> 
> Es ist jedes Jahr immer das gleiche von den letzten 17 jahren sollte die Welt schon Siebzehn mal untergehen (sogar öfters)und wir leben heute noch
> Bekannteste Weltuntergangszenario war 2012  und was war Nichts
> ...


Naja, das ist wissenschaftlich belegt. Aprophis schlägt zwar nicht ein, kann aber , wenn er bestimmtes Fenster durchfliegt so abgelenkt werden, dass er glaube 2038 einschlägt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elistaer (4. September 2017)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Naja, das ist wissenschaftlich belegt. Aprophis schlägt zwar nicht ein, kann aber , wenn er bestimmtes Fenster durchfliegt so abgelenkt werden, dass er glaube 2038 einschlägt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


Das besagte Fenster ist astronomisch ein Nadelöhr, was bei einem beinahe zusammen Stoß aber passieren kann wären springfluten durch die Anziehungskraft oder Veränderungen der gezeiten 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Das besagte Fenster ist astronomisch ein Nadelöhr, was bei einem beinahe zusammen Stoß aber passieren kann wären springfluten durch die Anziehungskraft oder Veränderungen der gezeiten
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Ich denke nicht, dass du da was merkst.
Der Mond ist deutlich näher und hat viel mehr Masse als so ein Asteroid. 
Und was reißt der Mond an Gezeiten? Heute deutlich weniger als früher.


----------



## Adi1 (6. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass du da was merkst.
> Der Mond ist deutlich näher und hat viel mehr Masse als so ein Asteroid.
> Und was reißt der Mond an Gezeiten? Heute deutlich weniger als früher.



Abwarten, so genau sind die Berechnungen auch nicht 

Womöglich haben wir uns schon vorher ausgelöscht 

Von daher gilt, lebe jeden Tag, es könnte dein letzter sein


----------



## Schaffe89 (6. September 2017)

Mittlerweile scheint sich die Nordkorea Krise doch zum Weltkrieg zu entwickeln.
Ich denke wir sind nicht mehr weit entfernt und es fehlt nur noch ein Funken dazu.
Trump wird aktuell von Militärs in die Mangel genommen. Bannon wurde aus dem weißen Haus entfernt, der den Krieg vorraussah.
Siehe dazu seinen Film. Ich denke es sieht äußerst schlecht aus. Eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen WW3, ich denke 80 bis 90%.

Antonio Guterres: UN-Generalsekretar warnt vor Weltkrieg wegen Nordkorea - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2017)

Der Ukraine Konflikt wurde auch schon als nächsten Weltkrieg ausgerufen und heute redet darüber keine Socke mehr.
Von daher mache ich mir da keinen Kopf.


----------



## JePe (6. September 2017)

Der "deep state" nimmt Trump "in die Mangel" und baut "entfernt" Leute aus dem Weissen Haus? Dein Ernst?

Aus Interesse - warum hat der "deep state" damit bis zum Friedensengel Trump gewartet? Warum haben sie nicht schon mit Obama & Killary Kriege entfesselt? Wo ist der Sinn in Deinen Ausfuehrungen?

Frueher haette man statt "deep state" uebrigens "checks and balances" gesagt - ein gewolltes Gegengewicht zu einem schnappatmenden Nicht-Politiker und Diplomatie-Agnostiker wie Don Trumpeone. Aber Ja, "deep state" klingt irgendwie ... aufregender.


----------



## Leob12 (6. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Ukraine Konflikt wurde auch schon als nächsten Weltkrieg ausgerufen und heute redet darüber keine Socke mehr.
> Von daher mache ich mir da keinen Kopf.


Wobei da noch ein Obama Präsident war der solche Krisen wie die iranische Aufrüstung diplomatisch gelöst, nicht mittels Tweets verschärft hat. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARCdefender (6. September 2017)

Ich denke auch das Captain Twitter bald ne Kurzschlussreaktion hat, egal ob Atomar oder Konventionell, das wird China und Russland nicht einfach abtun und tadahhh, es Knallt richtig.


----------



## Leob12 (6. September 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das Captain Twitter bald ne Kurzschlussreaktion hat, egal ob Atomar oder Konventionell, das wird China und Russland nicht einfach abtun und tadahhh, es Knallt richtig.


The Commander in Tweets^^ 
Russland und China werden da vermutlich nicht aktiv eingreifen, warum auch. Nordkorea einfach unterstützen, den Krieg strecken, die USA pulvern Unmengen an Ressourcen hinein und im Endeffekt kommt es zu einer Lösung die China und Russland besser aussteigen lassen. Die Rüstungsindustrie wird es freuen, die Koreaner nicht, und die Amerikaner werden wieder massig Särge in Stars and Stripes in Empfang nehmen müssen. Und spätestens dann werden die Republikaner umdenken da die "gemeinen" Amis keine Lust auf Krieg haben. Deshalb haben sie ja auch Trump gewählt, da der ja nicht unbedingt für Krieg stand sondern für Isolierung. 
Tja, nun bekommen sie ihre Rechnung und die wird hoffentlich nicht teuer. Ich wünsche ihnen nämlich kein Leid mehr. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARCdefender (6. September 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> The Commander in Tweets^^
> Russland und China werden da vermutlich nicht aktiv eingreifen, warum auch. Nordkorea einfach unterstützen, den Krieg strecken, die USA pulvern Unmengen an Ressourcen hinein und im Endeffekt kommt es zu einer Lösung die China und Russland besser aussteigen lassen. Die Rüstungsindustrie wird es freuen, die Koreaner nicht, und die Amerikaner werden wieder massig Särge in Stars and Stripes in Empfang nehmen müssen. Und spätestens dann werden die Republikaner umdenken da die "gemeinen" Amis keine Lust auf Krieg haben. Deshalb haben sie ja auch Trump gewählt, da der ja nicht unbedingt für Krieg stand sondern für Isolierung.
> Tja, nun bekommen sie ihre Rechnung und die wird hoffentlich nicht teuer. Ich wünsche ihnen nämlich kein Leid mehr.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Es bleibt zu hoffen das es schlimmstenfalls so kommt, besser wäre natürlich das sich doch noch alles Diplomatisch lösen wird, allein der armen Menschen wegen dort und der Natur.


----------



## Leob12 (6. September 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Es bleibt zu hoffen das es schlimmstenfalls so kommt, besser wäre natürlich das sich doch noch alles Diplomatisch lösen wird, allein der armen Menschen wegen dort und der Natur.


Putin hat ja heute zu den diplomatischen Maßnahmen der USA sowas gesagt: "Working with people that confuse Austria and Australia is hard". 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffe89 (7. September 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Der "deep state" nimmt Trump "in die Mangel" und baut "entfernt" Leute aus dem Weissen Haus? Dein Ernst?



Trump wollte mit Russland zusammenarbeiten, genauso wie es Bannon wollte, wurde nun ausgebremst, mit aller Macht.



> Aus Interesse - warum hat der "deep state" damit bis zum Friedensengel Trump gewartet? Warum haben sie nicht schon mit Obama & Killary Kriege entfesselt? Wo ist der Sinn in Deinen Ausfuehrungen?



Sie haben doch unter Obama und Killary genug Kriege entfesselt und unter Trump ist halt Nodkorea dran.
Und die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass das noch gut ausgeht liegt irgendwo bei Null.



> Aber Ja, "deep state" klingt irgendwie ... aufregender.



Also den Begriff den du jetzt gebracht hast?


----------



## Leob12 (7. September 2017)

Welche Kriege haben sie denn entfesselt? Irak und Afghanistan gehen auf da Konto von Bush Jr. Syrien und Libyen? Da sind Bodentruppen der USA stationiert? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffe89 (7. September 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Welche Kriege haben sie denn entfesselt?



Die Frage stellst du wirklich?
Obama hatte den Aghanistan und Irakkrieg quasi übernommen und nur aus dem Irak sich zurückgezogen.
Danach Syrien, Lybien,  Pakistan, Uganda, Somalia, Jemen und Kamerun, yeah und natürlich das Drohnenprogramm per Fernbedienung ohne jegliches Recht oder UN Mandat.
Sowie die ganzen Länder mit dem "arabischen Frühling" destabilisiert. Toller Präsident.

Wann wird euch Flitzpiepen mal klar dass ein Präsident in den USA nix zu melden hat?
Der industriell militärischen Komplex ist immer stärker als ein US Präsident.
Der Präsident kann nur bisschen durch Dekrete und Vetos dagegen anstinken, die früher oder später einkassiert werden.
Der Kongress ist schon lange ein Sammelsurium aus Kriegshetzern geworden.
Hätte Trump die Beziehungen zu Russland verbessern können, wäre das Problem in Nordkorea weit ungefährlicher.
Aber nein, man wollte die Beziehungen zu Russland zerstören und in Syrien mit False Flag Giftgasattentaten schon nen Weltkrieg vom Zaun brechen, der grade nochmal abgewendet wurde.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (7. September 2017)

@Schaffe89 & Co:
Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich wieviel Mühe ihr euch macht und ja, es lesen auch gescheite (bewusste) Nutzer mit.
Aber für dieses Grüppchen hier, diese immergleichen Typen ist es fast wie ,,Perlen vor die Säue".


----------



## Taskmaster (7. September 2017)

Zu den Kriegen gibt es auch die ein oder andere Stimme, der man lauschen könnte.
Plans for Middle East - U.S. Army Gen. Wesley Clark

Zu Obama bleibt eigentlich kaum was zu sagen. Die Menschen lassen sich noch immer lieber vom Aussehen und Auftreten blenden, statt sich auf die Datenlage zu stürzen und dann zu entscheiden, ob "Bezt Pres. Evar!" haltbar ist.
Eine kleine Auswahl:
Obama: Neue Atomwaffen, neue Kriege, mehr Waffenverkaufe als unter Bush | Telepolis
Der ewige Krieg: Obama bricht das Recht - n-tv.de
Obamas Vermachtnis: Von wegen Held der Afroamerikaner
Unter Obama waren die USA am langsten im Krieg | Telepolis


----------



## Adi1 (7. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Ukraine Konflikt wurde auch schon als nächsten Weltkrieg ausgerufen und heute redet darüber keine Socke mehr.
> Von daher mache ich mir da keinen Kopf.



Nö, der Koreakonflikt könnte das aber etwas verändern


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, der Koreakonflikt könnte das aber etwas verändern



Für den interessiert sich doch im Grunde genommen auch keiner.
die Chinesen schütteln kurz mit dem Kopf und Kim kuscht wieder.
Wie all die Jahre und Jahrzehnte zuvor auch.


----------



## Taskmaster (7. September 2017)

Diesmal eher nicht. Mit Wasserstoffbomben braucht Nordkorea die Schutzmacht China nicht mehr so unumstößlich wie zuvor.
Weswegen auch die Beziehungen China <-> Nordkorea etwas angespannt sind, Kim sich immer mehr ohne Rückendeckung aus Peking erlaubt (was aber trotzdem nie dazu führen wird, dass sich China völlig gegen Nordkorea stellt).

Einen solchen Fall gab es zuvor auch noch nie. Der Iran z.B. war mit seinem Atomwaffenprogramm nie so weit wie Nordkorea und war tatsächlich mehr auf wirtschaftliche Programme und Freigabe von eingefrorenem Vermögen aus.
Das interessiert Kim gar nicht. In dessen Kopf ist das eine Auseinandersetzung um die Existenz seines Landes. Das Gefährliche ist: er wähnt sich am längeren Hebel.
Und tatsächlich wird sein Hebel auch von Tag zu Tag länger.


----------



## Adi1 (9. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für den interessiert sich doch im Grunde genommen auch keiner.
> die Chinesen schütteln kurz mit dem Kopf und Kim kuscht wieder.



Nein, dieses mal wird der Kim nicht kuschen,

hat er doch jetzt ein wirksames Druckmittel, und

kann auf Augenhöhe verhandeln 

Ohne Sicherheitsgarantien und Aufhebung aller Sanktionen, wird

dieser Despot sein Nuklearprogramm niemals einstellen


----------



## Leob12 (9. September 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Frage stellst du wirklich?
> Obama hatte den Aghanistan und Irakkrieg quasi übernommen und nur aus dem Irak sich zurückgezogen.


Ach nein, er hat die Kriege quasi übernommen? Sowas auch, was sollte er anderes machen? Ein Rückzug funktioniert eben nicht von heute auf morgen. 
Wenn er die Soldaten von heute auf morgen abzieht bleibt ein großes Vakuum welches die Extremisten ausnutzen. Dann jammerst du auch wieder, er kann es also nicht richtig machen. 


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Danach Syrien, Lybien, Pakistan, Uganda, Somalia, Jemen und Kamerun, yeah und natürlich das Drohnenprogramm per Fernbedienung ohne jegliches Recht oder UN Mandat.
> Sowie die ganzen Länder mit dem "arabischen Frühling" destabilisiert. Toller Präsident.


In Pakistan herrscht Krieg? In Kamerun waren Bodentruppen der USA? Somalia geht auch auf da Konto von Obama? Uganda ebenfalls? 
Man kann genug kritisieren, aber an Uganda, Kamerun oder Somalia ist definitiv nicht Obama schuld. Afghanistan und der Irak gehen ebenfalls nicht auf seine Kappe. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wann wird euch Flitzpiepen mal klar dass ein Präsident in den USA nix zu melden hat?
> Der industriell militärischen Komplex ist immer stärker als ein US Präsident.
> Der Präsident kann nur bisschen durch Dekrete und Vetos dagegen anstinken, die früher oder später einkassiert werden.
> Der Kongress ist schon lange ein Sammelsurium aus Kriegshetzern geworden.
> ...


Ah, du kritisiert Obama und Hillary dafür dass sie nichts zu melden haben? Traumhafte Logik, aber du bezeichnest andere als Flitzpiepen. 

Was? Ich dachte Trump wird ganz anders werden, haben mir doch alle erklären wollen wie Trump die USA aus den Konflikten heraushalten wird. Was denn nun? Ich dachte er räumt auf mit dem "Sumpf", nichts, er ist Teil des Sumpfes. Der Deal mit den Saudis beweist das. Die Sanktionen gegen seinen dicken Freund Putin beweisen das ebenfalls. Er tweetet doch sonst jeden Mist, warum kritisiert er hier nicht die Militärs? Geht halt schwer wenn man so viele Ex-Militärs/Generäle in seinem Team hat wie kein anderer Präsident vor ihm. 



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> @Schaffe89 & Co:
> Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich wieviel Mühe ihr euch macht und ja, es lesen auch gescheite (bewusste) Nutzer mit.
> Aber für dieses Grüppchen hier, diese immergleichen Typen ist es fast wie ,,Perlen vor die Säue".


Zum Glück gibt es Leute wie dich, du bist deren Motivation 
Schade was dass es in einem Forum Leute gibt, die anderer Meinung sind. Ich muss zugeben, ohne diese wäre es hier bedeutend langweiliger.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (10. September 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibt es Leute wie dich, du bist deren Motivation
> Schade was dass es in einem Forum Leute gibt, die anderer Meinung sind. Ich muss zugeben, ohne diese wäre es hier bedeutend langweiliger.



Danke, das weiß ich zu schätzen. Mögen Frieden und Liebe mit dir sein.


----------



## Grotix (12. September 2017)

Was haltet ihr von der Verschwörungstheorie das es keine richtigen Atombomben auf der Welt existieren? Sondern nur um Angst zu machen


----------



## Leob12 (12. September 2017)

Grotix schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Verschwörungstheorie das es keine richtigen Atombomben auf der Welt existieren? Sondern nur um Angst zu machen


Frag mal in zwei japanischen Städten nach was die davon halten...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffe89 (13. September 2017)

Grotix schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Verschwörungstheorie das es keine richtigen Atombomben auf der Welt existieren? Sondern nur um Angst zu machen



Welche Indizien/Beweise gibt es dafür? Ich finde nichts was das stützt, daher wohl einfach albern.
Die Bilder von Hiroshima gesehen?


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Bilder von Hiroshima gesehen?



Ist doch alles Lüge... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bcrdjj0XpYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grotix (13. September 2017)

Eben angeblich waren das keine atombomben. Irgendwie finde ich man kann nichts glauben was einem eezählt wird...


----------



## Olstyle (13. September 2017)

Wir sollen denn Atomkraftwerke funktionieren wenn man noch nicht einmal die unkontrollierte Kernspaltung hin bekommen würde?


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2017)

Grotix schrieb:


> Eben angeblich waren das keine atombomben. Irgendwie finde ich man kann nichts glauben was einem eezählt wird...



Ach komm, willst du ernsthaft erzählen du glaubst diesen Schwachsinn, der dort im Video mit unzähligen Fehlern mehr als offensichtlich als Fakten präsentiert wird?
Wer 2 Sekunden selbst darüber nachdenkt kommt schon zu dem Schluss das es keine Napalmbomben waren, wie der Typ im verlinkten Video behauptet.
Japanische Städte bestanden 1945 noch überwiegend aus Holzhäusern. Auf den Photos sieht man aber zweifelsfrei massenweise Trümmerteile, auch eben aus Holz. Hätte man beide Städte mit Napalm bombadiert hätten die Städte wie Zunder gebrannt, da wäre weit weniger von übrig geblieben.

Zudem sieht man auf einigen Photos von massiveren Gebäuden klar Verschiebungen am Mauerwerk von der Explosionsherd weg. Sowas passiert nicht mal eben durch Napalm und die damals üblichen konventionellen Sprengbomben (die man wohl kaum bei japanischen Städten eingesetzt hätte, da meist zu über 90% aus Holz).

Zum Beispiel auf dem Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solche Verschiebungen entstehen bei Mauerwerk durch enorme Kraft, wie eben die einer Druckwelle einer Atombombe.

Zudem ist auch die Strahlung in den Städten nicht verschwunden. Es gibt genug Belege dafür das es dort immer noch erhöhte Strahlung zu messen ist (wen du denen nicht glaubst kauf dir einen Geigerzähler und fahr selbst hin und miss nach) und da wir 1945 keine explodierten Atomkraftwerke in Nagasaki und Hiroshima hatten (Atomkraftwerke solls ja geben, Atombomben aber ein Märchen sein) muss die ja wohl irgendwo hergekommen sein, wo also wen nicht von einer Atombombe?

Zudem gibt es tausende russische, amerikanische, pakistanische, französische, indische, chinesische und englische Soldaten und Reporter die während der Tests von Nuklearwaffen anwesend waren, also zehntausende Augenzeugen die entsprechende Tests von verschiedenen Nuklearwaffen beobachtet haben.

Außerdem ist schon das was am Anfang über den Zündmechanismus erzählt wird völliger Blödsinn. Die Kettenreaktion wurde nicht durch ein mechanisches Projektil ausgelöst sondern durch eine Explosion von Sprengstoff:



> Little Boy: Bei dem Kanonenprinzip werden zwei unterkritische Uranmassen durch eine Explosion gewöhnlichen Sprengstoffs zu einer kritischen Masse vereint, wodurch es zur Kettenreaktion  kommt. Diese Konstruktion ist zwar simpel, aber auch anfällig für  unabsichtliche Zündungen, weshalb spätere Atombomben modernere und  zuverlässigere Zündmechanismen erhielten.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Das könnte man man noch ewig so weiterführen, warum das einfach nur absoluter Schwachsinn ist was dort in dem Video, und auch sonst bzgl. der Atomwaffen-VT, gelabert wird und jeder der nicht völlig hohl im Kopf ist, oder es glauben will weil er es glauben will, kann die mehr als offensichtlichen Fehler erkennen die dort in dieser VT als angebliche Fakten gegen eine Atombombe präsentiert werden.


----------



## Leob12 (13. September 2017)

Grotix schrieb:


> Eben angeblich waren das keine atombomben. Irgendwie finde ich man kann nichts glauben was einem eezählt wird...


Deswegen glaubst du einem Video wo jeder jeden Schwachsinn erzählen kann? Macht Sinn. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Todesklinge (13. September 2017)

Der dritte Weltkrieg läuft doch schon seit Jahren, wegen diesem Terrorismus.
Die ganze Welt ist dadurch betroffen.

Ich glaube der Kim wird als Marionette dazu genutzt, um von russischer Seite aus, die Amis zu provozieren.


----------



## Poulton (13. September 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Frag mal in zwei japanischen Städten nach was die davon halten...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Oder die Menschen die in der Gegend ehemaliger Atomwaffentestgelände leben oder die Soldaten, sofern sie noch leben, die solchen Tests "beiwohnen" mussten.


----------



## xNeo92x (13. September 2017)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Der dritte Weltkrieg läuft doch schon seit Jahren, wegen diesem Terrorismus.
> Die ganze Welt ist dadurch betroffen.
> 
> Ich glaube der Kim wird als Marionette dazu genutzt, um von russischer Seite aus, die Amis zu provozieren.



Was hätten die Russen davon, wenn die USA Nordkorea angreifen? Das wäre eher kontraproduktiv.
Wenn die USA Nordkorea besetzen, hätten sie einen sehr nahen Stützpunkt an Russland.

Ich finde eher, dass die USA Nordkorea mit Absicht so sehr aufbauschen um dort irgendwann frei einmarschieren zu können.
Ich meine, seht euch mal Nordkorea an. Die Leben bis heute aus Überbleibseln, die ihnen die Sowjetunion damals geschenkt hatte.
Die sind fast noch schlechter dran als Somalia. Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn das ganze technische Know-How und das Equipment insgeheim von den USA finanziert und durch China beliefert wird.
Den Marionetten im weißen Klo-Häuschen würde ich zutrauen.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2017)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ich finde eher, dass die USA Nordkorea mit Absicht so sehr aufbauschen um dort irgendwann frei einmarschieren zu können.



Warum sollten sie?
Was gibt es da zu gewinnen?


----------



## xNeo92x (13. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie?
> Was gibt es da zu gewinnen?



Hab ich doch geschrieben. Einen zusätzlichen, nahen Stützpunkt nicht weit entfernt von Russland.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2017)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Hab ich doch geschrieben. Einen zusätzlichen, nahen Stützpunkt nicht weit entfernt von Russland.



Sie haben doch schon die baltischen Staaten. Näher dran geht nicht.
Dann sind die Türkei immer noch Nato Partner. Näher geht nicht.
Japan ist auch nicht soo weit weg.
Es gibt keinen Grund, Nord Korea anzugreifen.


----------



## xNeo92x (13. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Background: Russia's Warnings Concerning NATO and BMD Systems

Ich würd sagen, für die USA gilt: Je mehr desto besser.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Oder die Menschen die in der Gegend ehemaliger Atomwaffentestgelände leben oder die Soldaten, sofern sie noch leben, die solchen Tests "beiwohnen" mussten.



Oder japanische Fischer, die zu dicht bei einem Test waren.



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da fällt mir immer der Spruch ein: "Guckt mal die aggressiven Russen, wie dicht die an unsere Nato-Basen rangerückt sind"


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da fällt mir immer der Spruch ein: "Guckt mal die aggressiven Russen, wie dicht die an unsere Nato-Basen rangerückt sind"



Na ja, die Russen haben den Ukrainern Land weggenommen, obwohl sie damals, als die Ukraine ihre Atomwaffen abgegeben haben, dafür garantiert haben, dass das nicht passieren wird.
Schade, dass die Ukrianer ihre Atomwaffen nicht behalten haben -- ob die Krim heute immer noch ukrainische wäre? Vermutlich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, die Russen haben den Ukrainern Land weggenommen, obwohl sie damals, als die Ukraine ihre Atomwaffen abgegeben haben, dafür garantiert haben, dass das nicht passieren wird. Schade, dass die Ukrianer ihre Atomwaffen nicht behalten haben -- ob die Krim heute immer noch ukrainische wäre? Vermutlich.



Da das ganze sowjetische Atomwaffen waren und Russland der Rechtsnachfolger der Sowjetunion ist, hätte die Ukraine auch keine Ansprüche auf diese Atomwaffen stellen können.

Außerdem kann man auch ganz einfach feststellen, hätte man den gewählten Präsidenten nicht undemokratisch abgesetzt, dann wäre die Krim auch noch ukrainisch. Also hat sich das die „Regierung“ in Kiew selbst zuzuschreiben, dass die Krim nicht mehr ukrainisch ist.


----------



## xNeo92x (13. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, die Russen haben den Ukrainern Land weggenommen, obwohl sie damals, als die Ukraine ihre Atomwaffen abgegeben haben, dafür garantiert haben, dass das nicht passieren wird.
> Schade, dass die Ukrianer ihre Atomwaffen nicht behalten haben -- ob die Krim heute immer noch ukrainische wäre? Vermutlich.



Nur dass die Krim autonom war, die Wahlen zur Abspaltung angekündigt hatte und Russland erst danach die dort stationierten Soldaten zur Verteidigung vor wilden Ukros eingesetzt hatte. Sonst wäre es zum zweiten Maidan gekommen.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2017)

Ja, kennen wird. Soldaten ohne Hoheitsabzeichen standen schwer bewaffnet in den Wahlkabinen und haben den Leuten gezeigt, wo sie ihr Kreuz machen sollen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. September 2017)

Stimmt, die Leute in der Ostukraine sollten sich lieber weiter von Herrn Poroschenko bombardieren lassen. Der gehört ja zum Westen, also ist er ja per se der Gute, gell?


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2017)

Die Leute in der Ost Ukraine sollten sich lieber mal von Putin lösen, denn der ist dafür verantwortlich, dass es eskaliert ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. September 2017)

Na da hat wohl jemand Aktion und Reaktion verwechselt. Warum haben die Leute in der Ostukraine protestiert? Weil in der Haupstadt ein undemokratischer Machtwechsel stattgefunden hat.

Auch lustig, der undemokratische Protest in Kiew wird uns als "demokratisch" verkauft und der darauffolgende (nachvollziehbare) Protest in der Ostukraine, als "undemokratisch". Manche sind halt gleicher, als andere.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2017)

Warum sie demonstriert haben?
Weil jemand aus dem Osten sie angestachelt hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. September 2017)

Und die anderen wurdem aus dem Westen angestachelt. Aber das sind ja die "Guten", richtig?


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2017)

Der Westen braucht gar nicht anstacheln. Wenn der ehemalige Präsident luschenarbeit macht und man in der Ukraine es gewohnt ist, nicht bis zur nächsten Wahl zu warten um den Präsidenten zu entsorgen, kommt es eben vor, dass er vorzeitig aus dem Amt gejagt wird -- wie das seine eigene Partei ja mit ihm gemacht hat.
Und wenn dann der komische Kauz aus dem Osten ankommt und den Ostlern erklärt, dass jetzt alle gegen sie sind und ihnen gleich die Waffen dazu liefert, braucht es nicht lange, bis sich daraus ein Krieg entwickelt, der keinem Ukrainer nützt -- dem Kauz aus dem Osten aber eine Menge bringt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Westen braucht gar nicht anstacheln.



Was aber nunmal passiert ist. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn der ehemalige Präsident luschenarbeit macht und man in der Ukraine es gewohnt ist, nicht bis zur nächsten Wahl zu warten um den Präsidenten zu entsorgen, kommt es eben vor, dass er vorzeitig aus dem Amt gejagt wird -- wie das seine eigene Partei ja mit ihm gemacht hat.



Ob der Präsident nun „Luschenarbeit“ gemacht hat oder nicht, ist absolut irrelevant. Er wurde undemokratisch aus seinem Amt entfernt und da muss man auch nicht so tun, als hätte in der Ukraine die „Demokratie“ gesiegt. Das hat sie nämlich nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn dann der komische Kauz aus dem Osten ankommt und den Ostlern erklärt, dass jetzt alle gegen sie sind und ihnen gleich die Waffen dazu liefert, braucht es nicht lange, bis sich daraus ein Krieg entwickelt, der keinem Ukrainer nützt -- dem Kauz aus dem Osten aber eine Menge bringt.



Diesen Krieg hat sich die Ukraine selbst zuzuschreiben. Einfach beim nächsten Mal den (übrigens demokratisch gewählten) Präsidenten demokratisch abwählen. 

War doch vor Janukowitsch auch nie ein Problem. Soviel dazu man wäre es in der Ukraine nicht gewohnt, bist zur nächsten Wahl zu warten.


----------



## xNeo92x (13. September 2017)

Das urkomische ist ja, dass der jetzige auch eine totale Lusche ist...
Irgendwie haben sich die Ukrainer selbst ins Bein geschossen und machen auch noch andere dafür schuldig.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, kennen wird. Soldaten ohne Hoheitsabzeichen standen schwer bewaffnet in den Wahlkabinen und haben den Leuten gezeigt, wo sie ihr Kreuz machen sollen.



Ja und bewaffnete Paramilitärs des Rechten Sektors standen im ukrainischen Parlament um die Abgeordneten zu "beschützen", während die mit einer nach der ukrainischen Verfassung nicht gültigen einfachen Mehrheit den bis dahin rechtlich gültigen Präsidenten abgesägt haben...

Na auf welcher von beiden Seiten ging es den nun demokratischer zu? Oh auf keiner, was für eine S*cheiße aber auch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja und bewaffnete Paramilitärs des Rechten Sektors standen im ukrainischen Parlament um die Abgeordneten zu "beschützen", während die mit einer rechtlich nicht gültigen einfachen Mehrheit den bis dahin gewählten Präsidenten abgesägt haben...
> 
> Na auf welcher von beiden Seiten ging es den nun demokratischer zu? Oh auf keiner, was für eine ******* aber auch.



Richtig, beide Seiten haben undemokratisch agiert. Bleibt zur Bewertung des ganzen doch eigentlich nur die Frage, wer hat angefangen. Und diesen Schuh müssen sich nunmal die "Demonstranten" vom Maidan anziehen.


----------



## Adi1 (13. September 2017)

Das die Russen nicht so einfach ihre ehemaligen Einflußgebiete aufgeben wollen,

dürfte doch klar sein 

Der Putin würde doch am liebsten die Sowjetunion in ihrer Größe wieder herstellen 

Die Sache läuft aber nicht so richtig, wenn die eigene Wirtschaft am Boden liegt

und man komplett abhängig ist von den Rohstoffpreisen


----------



## orca113 (13. September 2017)

Grotix schrieb:


> Ich will nicht sterben habe erst richtig angefangen zu leben...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schaffe89 (19. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Westen braucht gar nicht anstacheln.



Die Gelder die in die Ukraine für einen Regime Change geflossen sind waren aber schon ordentlich, das kann man nicht leugnen, niemand kann das leugnen, auch du nicht.



> Und wenn dann der komische Kauz aus dem Osten ankommt und den Ostlern erklärt, dass jetzt alle gegen sie sind und ihnen gleich die Waffen dazu liefert,



Warum beziehst du in dem Konflikt eigentlich so klar Partei für den Westen/USA/Poroschenko? Es gab von den Außenministern Sicherheitsgarantien für einen legitimen Übergang, die dann nix wert waren.
Das was dort passiert ist war klar ein Putsch, unterstützt aus dem Westen der fast zu einem dritten Weltkrieg geführt hätte.
Ich kann nicht verstehen wieso man es so weit treiben muss, das wird alles böse enden und hat sowieso keinen Sinn.
Man braucht eine gemeinsame Sicherheitspolitik mit Russland und man müsste Russland in die Nato holen, wenn man wirklich an Sicherheit interessiert wäre.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Wo wir hier über den dritten Weltkrieg sprechen, dieser Tage ist bekannt geworden, dass der Mann, der den dritten Weltkrieg tatsächlich verhindert hat, bereits im Mai diesen Jahres verstorben ist:

Der unbemerkte Tod eines Retters der Welt


----------



## Adi1 (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo wir hier über den dritten Weltkrieg sprechen, dieser Tage ist bekannt geworden, dass der Mann, der den dritten Weltkrieg tatsächlich verhindert hat, bereits im Mai diesen Jahres verstorben ist:
> 
> Der unbemerkte Tod eines Retters der Welt



Diesen Menschen sollte man den Friedensnobelpreis posthum verleihen


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Er hat ihn auf jeden Fall mehr verdient, als so manch anderer Träger.


----------



## JePe (19. September 2017)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> (...)und Russland erst danach die dort stationierten Soldaten zur Verteidigung vor wilden Ukros eingesetzt hatte.



Wilde "Ukros" (bist Du, rein zufaellig, vielleicht ein Rassist?) standen an den Mauern der russischen Garnison auf der Krim und waren im Begriff, diese einzunehmen?

Seltsam, dass es davon kein einziges Bild gibt. Nichtmal bei Radio Moskau sputnikfakenews & Co.

Wovon es allerdings Bilder gab, sehr zum Aerger von Putins Jubelpersern, sind abzeichenlose Soldaten, die die Krim besetzt haben. Da kannst Du und Deinesgleichen lamentieren, einen faschistischen und von Herrn Soros persoenlich bezahlten Putsch in Kiew und einen dritten Weltkrieg (war der nicht mal das Thema hier?) herbeiwunschfaseln so viel ihr wollt. Aus einem Wolf wird kein Schaf, nur weil er seine Dritten fuer die Kameras ins Glas tut.



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Sonst wäre es zum zweiten Maidan gekommen.



Und wenn es einen dritten, vierten und 11droelften Maidan in der Ukraine gegeben haette - was schert es Moskau? Sollte die Bundeswehr deutschen Minderheiten in Koenigsberg zu Hilfe eilen, damit die ein Referendum durchfuehren, aus der Russischen Foederation aus- und dem Bundesgebiet beitreten koennen? Ach, das findest Du absurd?


----------



## Elistaer (20. September 2017)

JePe so etwas gab es schon in Danzig und da gab es auch Vermittlungs versuche seitens Deutschland. Es geht etwas spät los aber der erste Redner ist a. General AD und b. Historiker. 

YouTube

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffe89 (22. September 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Wovon es allerdings Bilder gab, sehr zum Aerger von Putins Jubelpersern, sind abzeichenlose Soldaten, die die Krim besetzt haben.




Der Westen kann rein aus Sicherheitspolitischen Interessen Russlands nicht immer näher an die russische Grenze heranrücken.
Man bräuchte Pufferstaaten die dann als Verbindungsglied zwischen Russland und der Nato dienen.



> Und wenn es einen dritten, vierten und 11droelften Maidan in der Ukraine gegeben haette - was schert es Moskau?



Was würde es denn die USA scheren wenn in Mexico plötzlich jemand an der Macht ist der die Sicherheit der USA gefärden?
Die USA sind ja so paranoid und wollen jetzt neben dem Atomvertrag mit dem Iran auch die Mitgliedschaft im Sicherheitsrat aufkündigen.
Die USA sind wie viele Staaten  auf dem Weg in eine Militärdiktatur, nur dass die anderen Staaten keine besondere Macht hatten.

Man sollte bei solchen Diskussionen beide Seiten des Konfliktes beachten, ansonsten wird man nie weiterkommen und Frieden schaffen.
Kapier nicht wie man sich als neutraler Beobachter immer gezwungen fühl sich auf die Seite der vermeintlich Guten zu schlagen.


----------



## Poulton (22. September 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> [..]


Wow, just wow. Drei bekannte Geschichtsrevisionisten und Vertreter der widerlegten Präventivkriegsthese in einem Video. Was soll das doch gleich nochmal beweisen?

Walter Post – Wikipedia
Schultze-Rhonhof, Gerd | Belltower News
Stefan Scheil – Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die USA sind wie viele Staaten  auf dem Weg in eine Militärdiktatur, nur dass die anderen Staaten keine besondere Macht hatten.



Woran machst du das fest?


----------



## Elistaer (22. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wow, just wow. Drei bekannte Geschichtsrevisionisten und Vertreter der widerlegten Präventivkriegsthese in einem Video. Was soll das doch gleich nochmal beweisen?
> 
> Walter Post – Wikipedia
> Schultze-Rhonhof, Gerd | Belltower News
> Stefan Scheil – Wikipedia


Mir ging es dabei mehr um den Aspekt Polen und Danzig was man gerne als einen Auslöser sehen kann. 

Ich würde derzeitig nicht darauf wetten das etwas im sinne eines 3. WK passiert auch wenn man sagen  könnte dieser läuft bereits schaut man auf die Lage in anderen Ländern und wo überall interveniert wird. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (22. September 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Mir ging es dabei mehr um den Aspekt Polen und Danzig was man gerne als einen Auslöser sehen kann.
> 
> Ich würde derzeitig nicht darauf wetten das etwas im sinne eines 3. WK passiert auch wenn man sagen  könnte dieser läuft bereits schaut man auf die Lage in anderen Ländern und wo überall interveniert wird.



Was hat das denn mit Polen zu tun?


----------



## Schaffe89 (22. September 2017)

DIe langfristige Strategie sieht so aus: Die USA kündigen den Atomvertrag mit dem Iran, damit der Iran Atomwaffen prodziert und mann dann sagen kann das  ist ein Schurkenstaat.
Danach wird der Iran nach der Bush(Wolfowitz Doktrin als Schurkenstaat dem Erdboden gleich gemacht, notfalls atomar.
Danach oder davor ist Nordkorea an der Reihe, wo in jedem Fall solange provoziert und zugewartet wird bis Nordkorea selbst ein untragbares Problem ist und auch evtl. atomar angegriffen werden musss weil sonst das Risiko für die Bevölkerung zu groß ist. An Verhandlungen war man nie interessiert, das zeigt die Beendigung des Iran Deals, ohne dass er Iran den Vertrag verletzt hätte.
Währenddessen wird die USA Waffen in die Ukraine liefern und dort die Krise lodern lassen, bis sich diese auch zum atomaren KOnflikt zwischen Nato und Russland hochschaukelt, man selbst hält sich allerdings weitesgehend heraus.
Das heißt man wird einen Atomkrieg provozieren der weite Teile der Welt zerstört, die USA aber verschont. China hat dann genug Probleme mit den Flüchtlingen aus Nordkorea, Indien, Pakistan, Myanmar etc.. die Lage dort wird auch destabilisiert werden.
Der Atomare Konflikt dient dann:

a) zur Bevölkerungsreduzierung 
b) zur Zementierung des Allmachtsanspruchs der USA
c) zur Lösung vieler Probleme die nur mit Zusammenarbeit zu lösen wären an denen die USA nicht interessiert ist

Und der Grund warum das alles geschieht ist ein extrem schwacher Präsident der sich dem industriell militärischem Komplex nicht erwehren kann.
Clinton wäre als Präsidentin wirklich weit besser gewesen, die hätte wesentlich mehr Rückhalt gehabt, hätte den Atomdeal mit dem Iran weiterlaufen lassen und hätte wohl aber Assad deutlich früher attackiert und wahrscheinlich auch Nordkorea angegriffen, aber einer Konfrontation mit den Großmächten wäre man aus dem Weg gegangen.


----------



## Leob12 (22. September 2017)

Trump ist doch nicht schwach, zeig mir einen POTUS der derart deutliche Tweets geschrieben hat? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> DIe langfristige Strategie sieht so aus: Die USA kündigen den Atomvertrag mit dem Iran, damit der Iran Atomwaffen prodziert und mann dann sagen kann das  ist ein Schurkenstaat.



Was ist das denn für ein Quatsch?
Der Iran hat den Atomwaffensperrvertrag unterschrieben. Er darf also Atomtechnik nur friedlich nutzen.
Wie sollen jetzt die USA den Vertrag, den der Iran unterschrieben hat, kündigen?
Das einzige, was Trump aktuell macht ist herumschwafel. Mehr nicht. Mehr kann der auch nicht.
Mehr wird von dem nicht kommen.


----------



## ARCdefender (22. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mehr wird von dem nicht kommen.



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.
Wir haben es hier mit zwei Psychopathen Güteklasse A++ zu tun.
Und der Umstand das von der UN kaum bis garnicht mit Gegenreaktion auf Trumps Aussagen reagiert wurde sollte einen noch viel vorsichtiger stimmen.


----------



## Adi1 (23. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mehr wird von dem nicht kommen.



Da täusche dich mal nicht, solche durchgeknallten Idioten denken völlig irrelevant


----------



## Elistaer (23. September 2017)

Mal sehen wie Kim auf die neuen Sanktionen reagiert.

Es gab von  ihm ja mal die Aussage das er diese beantworten würde und ich trau dem alles zu selbst ein Einmarsch in China um an Öl und andere Rohstoffe zu gelangen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (23. September 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie Kim auf die neuen Sanktionen reagiert.
> 
> Es gab von  ihm ja mal die Aussage das er diese beantworten würde und ich trau dem alles zu selbst ein Einmarsch in China um an Öl und andere Rohstoffe zu gelangen.



Nö, das kann der Kim sich gar nicht leisten. 
China ist ja bekanntlich der letzte "offizielle" Verbündete, auf die Moneten ist man angewiesen.

Die Chinesen erzählen zwar vieles im UN-Sicherheitsrat, wirklich umgesetzt, wird davon so gut wie gar nichts.

Man will ja letztendlich nicht den Einfluss in dieser Region verlieren.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. September 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie Kim auf die neuen Sanktionen reagiert.
> 
> Es gab von  ihm ja mal die Aussage das er diese beantworten würde und ich trau dem alles zu selbst ein Einmarsch in China um an Öl und andere Rohstoffe zu gelangen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk



Genau, weil Kim ja auch beste Aussichten hätte China militärisch irgendwie zu schlagen.
Tut mir leid, aber wer sowas glaubt glaubt auch an den Jahrmarkt im Himmel.


----------



## Schaffe89 (23. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Woran machst du das fest?



Schau dir mal die Strukturen in der US Regierung an. 
Wer hat das sagen im weißen Haus?
Donald Trump: Wer hat wirklich das Sagen im Weissen Haus? - FOCUS Online

Weitgehend Militärs.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Trump ist doch nicht schwach, zeig mir einen POTUS der derart deutliche Tweets geschrieben hat?



Trump ist innenpolitisch stark unter Druck, inkl Russlandaffäre.

"[FONT=&quot]Kellys Berufung in eine Schlüsselposition des Weißen Hauses zementiert den Einfluss des Militärs in Trumps Kabinett. Der Vorzeigesoldat rückt in den inneren Zirkel des Präsidenten auf, wo bereits zwei hochdekorierte Generäle sitzen: Verteidigungsminister James Mattis und Sicherheitsberater H. R. McMaster.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Trumps Faible für Uniformträger passt zum Macho-Image und ist auch Kalkül. Der Präsident weiß nur zu gut, wie sehr seine Fans „Amerikas heldenhafte Truppen“ verehren. Bei Auftritten vor Soldaten beteuerte er: „Ich liebe das Militär!“ oder „Es gibt niemanden, der mehr für unsere Streitkräfte leistet als ich.“ Er genießt Militärparaden wie beim Staatsbesuch in Frankreichund inszeniert sich selbst gern als Furcht einflößenden Feldherrn. „Unser Militär wächst, und es wird schon sehr bald stärker sein als je zuvor“, drohte er Amerikas Feinden."[/FONT]


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Strukturen in der US Regierung an.
> Wer hat das sagen im weißen Haus?
> Donald Trump: Wer hat wirklich das Sagen im Weissen Haus? - FOCUS Online
> 
> Weitgehend Militärs.



Ach so. Und weil das so ist, wird die Demokratie also abgeschafft und Don der erste regiert bis zum Tode und dann übernimmt seine Tochter?
Das ist ja so unsinnig, dass das nicht mal an den Haaren herbeigezogen werden kann, denn selbst Haare lassen sich nicht für so einen Schwachsinn hinreißen.
In 3 Jahren ist der Typ Geschichte. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass dann wieder ein Schwarzer oder ein Latino ins Oval Office einzieht.


----------



## ARCdefender (23. September 2017)

Und die nächste Stufe, Trump lässt B1B Bomber vor der Küste Nordkoreas kreisen.
Junge Junge, hoffe wir erleben die kommende Woche noch, was ein Wahnsinn.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2017)

Vielleicht schießen die Russen oder Chinesen ja eins der Flugzeuge ab.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vielleicht schießen die Russen oder Chinesen ja eins der Flugzeuge ab.



Warum sollten sie? Russland und China werden sich wohl kaum als erste zu einer endgültigen Eskalation der Situation hinreißen lassen.

Ehr anzunehmen wäre sogar das sowohl China als auch Russland im Fall der Fälle, das Trump der Geduldsfaden doch völlig reißt, Nordkorea komplett fallen lassen und wir dort einen Krieg mit vielen toten Koreanern in Nord und Süd erleben könnten.
Den ehrlich gesagt bezweifle ich das sowohl Russland als auch China im Zweifelsfall nur für einen Pufferstaat bereit sind einen langwierigen und teuren Krieg gegen die USA und ggf. die NATO zu führen, an desen Ende keiner gewinnen wird, aber alle verlieren werden (nicht nur die evt. Kriegsparteien).

Nun ja, hoffen wir mal das es nicht dazu kommt, aber langsam gehen Trumps bei seiner Rhetorik doch die Optionen aus.
Also entweder er wird dann einen Krieg anfangen, oder Nordkorea, weil sie sich zu sehr in die Ecke gedrängt fühlen.

Ist halt dumm wen man auf beiden Seiten Holzköpfe sitzen hat die sturer als jedes Maultier sind und das Maultier mit dem größeren militärischen Arsenal (USA) auch nicht bereit ist als "Klügerer" nachzugeben und zu verhandeln, sondern das ganze mit einer völlig unnachgibigen Position noch immer weiter eskalieren lässt...


----------



## Elistaer (24. September 2017)

Abwarten aber soweit wie jetzt war es nie hoffentlich fühlt sich keiner belästigt durch die B1

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie? Russland und China werden sich wohl kaum als erste zu einer endgültigen Eskalation der Situation hinreißen lassen.



Aus versehen natürlich.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ehr anzunehmen wäre sogar das sowohl China als auch Russland im Fall der Fälle, das Trump der Geduldsfaden doch völlig reißt, Nordkorea komplett fallen lassen und wir dort einen Krieg mit vielen toten Koreanern in Nord und Süd erleben könnten.
> Den ehrlich gesagt bezweifle ich das sowohl Russland als auch China im Zweifelsfall nur für einen Pufferstaat bereit sind einen langwierigen und teuren Krieg gegen die USA und ggf. die NATO zu führen, an desen Ende keiner gewinnen wird, aber alle verlieren werden (nicht nur die evt. Kriegsparteien).



Keiner greift den Norden an.


----------



## ARCdefender (24. September 2017)

Jetzt dreht Trump vollends durch, nun behauptet er sogar der Iran und NK würden gemeinsame Sache machen.
Nebenbei sagt er auch noch zu Nordkorea *"Sie werden nicht mehr lange da sein"*

Ich habe es damals schon gesagt, sollte Trump an die Macht kommen, gnade uns allen Gott. 
Das heißt nicht das ich Kim verteidige, der ist genauso schlimm wie Trump. Eine Handvoll Idioten führt die Welt an den Abgrund und alle schauen ohnmächtig zu!
Wenn man sich anschaut was auf der Welt gerade passiert kann einen nur noch schlecht werden.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Ja ja, damals haben alle Trump Fans erzählt, dass Clinton die Welt in einen Krieg stürzen wird und dass nur Don der erste das verhindern kann.
Wo sind all die Trump Fans jetzt geblieben? Untergetaucht?
Und wo sind die Demonstrationen gegen das Ausufern des Konfliktes?
Demonstriert man erst, wenn der Krieg schon in Gange ist?


----------



## ARCdefender (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja ja, damals haben alle Trump Fans erzählt, dass Clinton die Welt in einen Krieg stürzen wird und dass nur Don der erste das verhindern kann.
> Wo sind all die Trump Fans jetzt geblieben? Untergetaucht?
> Und wo sind die Demonstrationen gegen das Ausufern des Konfliktes?
> Demonstriert man erst, wenn der Krieg schon in Gange ist?



Ja diese Menschen hat es leider gegeben 
Was die Demos betrifft, nun leider schläft ein Großteil der Menschen schon, die haben ihr Facebook, Smartphone, machen party am WE, alles gut.
Das spiegelt sich ja auch deutlich in der Wahlbeteiligung wieder, da ist kaum bis kein Interesse mehr vorhanden.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Bundestagswahlen haben in der Regel eine bessere Wahlbeteiligung als Landtagswahlen.
Mich interessiert vor allem, wie viele Nicht Wähler zur AFD gegangen sind. 

Aber schon richtig. Im Grunde genommen interessiert der Konflikt in Südostasien hier keine Socke.
Das gleiche gilt für Afrika -- auch völlig Desinteresse hier.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bundestagswahlen haben in der Regel eine bessere Wahlbeteiligung als Landtagswahlen.
> Mich interessiert vor allem, wie viele Nicht Wähler zur AFD gegangen sind.
> 
> Aber schon richtig. Im Grunde genommen interessiert der Konflikt in Südostasien hier keine Socke.
> Das gleiche gilt für Afrika -- auch völlig Desinteresse hier.



Das liegt halt in der Natur des Menschen, der alles als weit weg und ihn nicht betreffend empfindet bis es ihn selber direkt betrifft und an seine Haustür klopft.
Es ist für die meisten Menschen wohl schlicht eine zu abstrakte Vorstellung wie ein tausende Kilometer entfernter Konflikt, oder Elend in Afrika, ihr eigenes Leben betreffen könnte.


----------



## Elistaer (24. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das liegt halt in der Natur des Menschen, der alles als weit weg und ihn nicht betreffend empfindet bis es ihn selber direkt betrifft und an seine Haustür klopft.
> Es ist für die meisten Menschen wohl schlicht eine zu abstrakte Vorstellung wie ein tausende Kilometer entfernter Konflikt, oder Elend in Afrika, ihr eigenes Leben betreffen könnte.


Leider war, darüber aufregen das immer mehr Flüchtlinge kommen aber das Problem dahinter und warum sie kommen ist egal. 

Uns wurde mal beigebracht im Schulgarten das man Unkraut immer an der Wurzel bekämpfen muss sonst wächst es dir über den Kopf. 

Das gleiche bei sieht man gerade mit den Flüchtlingen wenn sie in ihrem Land ohne Angst Leben könnten würden sie kaum abhauen. 

Wir haben später auch mal die Zahlen verglichen wie viel Lebensmittel weggeworfen werden dagegen gestellt was es kosten würde diese in Afrika zu verteilen für alle die es sich nicht leisten können. Aus kurz mach lang der einzige Aufwand wäre logistischer Natur der Transport ist eher gering und kostet fast das gleiche wie der Transport und die Vernichtung. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ARCdefender (25. September 2017)

So nun haben Sie es wohl endlich geschafft, Nordkorea sieht die verbalen Ausfälle von Trump als Kriegserklärung und sagt sie wären nun im Krieg mit der USA und die ganze Welt wüsste nun wer diesen Krieg angefangen hätte.
Das wird kein gutes Ende nehmen befürchte ich.


----------



## Leob12 (25. September 2017)

Jetzt hat der Commander in Tweets ja erreicht was er wollte. Jetzt ist der Schurkenstaat dran. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taskmaster (25. September 2017)

Dass es mit Nordkorea irgendwann kein gutes Ende geben wird, ist abzusehen und liegt wenn dann an Nordkorea.
Auch wenn Trump nicht unbedingt jedermanns Darling ist, so ist doch das Land, das völlig am Rad dreht und mit Atomwaffen die halbe Region als Geisel hält, Nordkorea und niemand sonst.
Die Täter sitzen dort.

Nebenbei: Nordkorea ist seit dem 25. Juni 1950 im Krieg mit den USA und Südkorea. Es existiert lediglich das bekannte Waffenstillstandsabkommen vom 27. Juli 1953.
Einen Friedensvertrag, eine Kapitulation oder ähnlich hat es nie gegeben.
Von daher sind die Worte zwar hochtrabend gewählt, aber eigentlich keinerlei Veränderung des bisherigen Status quo.

Säbelrasseln Nr. 33909


----------



## Elistaer (25. September 2017)

Das mag zwar stimmen aber würden sie das jetzt war machen hätten wir ein echtes Problem als NATO Partner sind wir verpflichtet bei zustehen egal wie es würde der Abschuss einer Maschine reichen um es eskalieren zulassen dann rechne ich mit einer Antwort aus Amerika genug Flugzeuge haben sie ja in der Region.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ARCdefender (25. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Dass es mit Nordkorea irgendwann kein gutes Ende geben wird, ist abzusehen und liegt wenn dann an Nordkorea.
> Auch wenn Trump nicht unbedingt jedermanns Darling ist, so ist doch das Land, das völlig am Rad dreht und mit Atomwaffen die halbe Region als Geisel hält, Nordkorea und niemand sonst.
> Die Täter sitzen dort.
> 
> ...



Du, ich weiss wie es um den Konflikt mit NK bestellt ist und sicher ist NK der Auslöser, aber das rechtfertigt in keiner Weise das Verhalten von Trump, Der sich nicht besser aufführt wie der irre Kim aus NK.
Anstatt zu versuchen rational zu Denken haut Er den selben Scheiß raus wie Kim, wie zwei Bullys auf dem Schulhof, nur mit dem Unterscheid das die Schulhof-Bullys nicht mal eben Millionen von Menschen mit in das Verderben reissen, wenn nicht sogar den ganzen Planeten.

Ja es wurde immer gedroht, aber Das hat nun eine Dimension erreicht wo man es nicht mehr als Säbelrasseln Nr. 33909 abtun kann.
Das wird kein gutes Ende für NK sondern für den ganzen Planeten nehmen, wer glaubt das dieser Konflikt auf Korea beschränkt bleibt hat sich gewaltig geirrt!


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. September 2017)

Was soll man denn sonst machen?

Gespräche führen, wie es die letzten 3 Präsidenten getan haben? Hat ja super funktioniert. Man hätte Nordkorea bei Zeiten angreifen müssen. Israel hat es richtig gemacht und sowohl im Irak 1981, als auch in Syrien 2007 die Reaktoren militärisch angegriffen und erst gar keine Bedrohung aufkommen lassen.

Appeasment ist nunmal keine Lösung, sollten wir als Deutsche doch am besten wissen. Im Sep. 38 ging man auf Hitler zu und hat seine Forderungen erfüllt. Und was hat es gebracht? Ein Jahr später hat Hitler Polen angegriffen und den zweiten Weltkrieg (den verlustreichsten Krieg der Menschheitsgeschichte) ausgelöst.

Nordkorea hat bereits ein A-Waffen Arsenal, aber scheinbar noch nicht perfekt ausgereift. Wollen wir weiter zugucken, bis Nordkorea auch funktionierenden ICBM und Sprengköpfe hat, die klein genug sind, um die ICBMs zu bestücken? Damit sie nicht nur ihre direkte Nachbarn, sondern nochmehr Länder bedrohen können?


----------



## ARCdefender (25. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was soll man denn sonst machen?


Sich mal richtig mit China und der Rf zusammensetzen und etwas Ausarbeiten wo keiner der 3 voll auf der Strecke bleibt.
Vielleicht auch mal die Vorschläge Seitens China und der RF berücksichtigen und nicht einfach volle Kanne weiter poltern via Twitter. 
Es ist eine sehr schwierige Situation, die braucht Zeit und viel Fingerspitzengefühl, aber sicher nicht die Hau-Drauf Methode die Trump gerade macht.
Und hätte man deine Ansicht von, Appeasement ist keine Lösung auch zur zeit des kalten Krieges gehabt, so wären wir wohl heute schon alle nicht mehr da.
Der friedliche Weg ist meist steinig und lang, aber scheinbar ist vielen immer noch der schnelle Weg durch krieg am liebsten.


----------



## Taskmaster (25. September 2017)

Ja dann fahr hin und löse das Problem auf Deine Art. Viel Erfolg.
Trump tut genau das Richtige. Keine Schwäche zeigen, dem irren Nordkorea (und damit stellvertretend auch dem Iran und wer noch so alles gerne Atomwaffen entwickeln und sich damit Gehör verschaffen wollen würde) ja nicht das Bild vermitteln, ihre Methoden würden zu irgendetwas (außer der eigenen Vernichtung) führen.
Mit dieser Gangart wurde übrigens der ganz große Kalte Krieg gewonnen.
Weißt Du, was im ersten Koreakrieg zum (noch immer aktuellen) Waffenstillstand führte? Die Wahl von Dwight D. Eisenhower, der durchblicken lies, dass er (im Gegensatz zu seinem Vorgänger) kein Problem damit hätte, die nukleare Option zu ziehen, um dem Treiben ein Ende zu setzen.

Wenn sich rumspricht, dass die Herstellung von Atombomben/Wasserstoffbomben gar nicht so böse ist, wenn das Ziel einmal erreicht wurde, man der Welt seinen Willen auf- und alles und jeden (ja selbst die USA) in die Knie zwingen kann, dann ist Nordkorea das kleinste Problem.
Dann hast Du Nordkorea in jedem Winkel dieser Erde.

Sobald Nordkorea erahnt, dass ein Abschuss ihrer Waffen konsequenzlos bleiben (weil z.B. die USA sich vor China oder Russland fürchten könnten), das Land und seine Einwohner das irgendwie überleben könnten, werden diese gestartet.
Es ist einfach unabdingbar, dass der Amerikanische Präsident das klipp und klar und ohne ein Zeichen des Zurückruderns sagt: "Wenn Du es wagst, Kim, auf irgendwen mit Deinen WMD zu zielen, ist das keine Bagatelle, über die man hinterher diskutiert und Strafen aushandelen kann... Wenn Du es wagst, bleibt von Dir, Deiner Bevölkerung, Deinem Land nur noch Staub übrig. Und es ist mir völlig egal, ob das Deine Freunde aufscheucht. Wage es ja nicht."


----------



## Leob12 (25. September 2017)

Und wieso sollten sie die Waffen abschießen? 

Dann sollen sie Nordkorea doch auslöschen wenn es so einfach ist, dann ist Ruhe und wenn er sich eh nicht um die Folgen schert.


----------



## Taskmaster (25. September 2017)

Aus demselben Grund, aus dem sie diese entwickelt haben: weil man seit 70 Jahren im Krieg ist, von der Hand im Mund lebt und irgendwann doch mal so etwas wie einen Sieg erleben möchte, auf dem sich eine "rosige Zukunft, das kommunistische Arbeiterparadies" gründet.

Ist Dein letzter Satz ernst gemeint oder absichtlich so weltfremd? Es geht nicht ums "nicht scheren". Das krasse Gegenteil ist der Fall. Denn wenn Trump eine solche Haltung nicht an den Tag legen würde, würde er die Sicherheit Japans, Südkoreas, der USA, ja der gesamten Welt riskieren.
Was wären denn die Folgen, wenn man einem Staat wie Nordkorea für die Entwicklung einer Wasserstoffbombe plötzlich Zugeständnisse machen würde? "Bau Massenvernichtungswaffen, drohe damit, sie einzusetzen, setze sie vielleicht sogar ein... was willst Du als Belohnung? Geld? Essen? Anerkennung?"
Die Welt wäre in wenigen Jahren/Jahrzehnten ein einziger Feuerball.
Was wären denn die Folge, wenn Trump Kim nicht die Vernichtung verspricht, er darauf mal eben beispielsweise das völlig unschuldige Japan von der Landkarte fegt? Und warum interessiert es hier kaum jemanden, wie es sich dort wohl gerade lebt?
Was wäre denn aus Deutschland geworden, wenn die Russen selbiges Versprechen nicht während des Kalten Kriegs von den USA erhalten hätten?
Was sagt denn die Geschichte insgesamt zu diesen Themen?
Es ist keine Option, den Stiefel aus Kims Nacken zu nehmen, eben damit es nicht zu einem "Tag danach" kommt. Sobald man das tut, war es das. Und eine Schwäche gegenüber einem Staat wie Nordkorea ruft noch viel schneller die großen Brüder (China, Russland) herbei.
Eine USA, die nicht mehr glaubhaft machen kann, dass sie im (Bündnis-)Ernstfall den Abzug drückt, gibt die gesamte Welt frei für eben jene.


----------



## Killer-Instinct (26. September 2017)

Die USA verdienen sich gerade eine goldene Nase an der gesamten Geschichte. Japan rüstet rasand auf.. mit US Waffen  je länger die Spannung aufrecht bleibt, desto mehr Waffen werden verkauft. An einem Erstschlag oder Krieg ist keine Partei interessiert.


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Es ist einfach unabdingbar, dass der Amerikanische Präsident das klipp und klar und ohne ein Zeichen des Zurückruderns sagt: "Wenn Du es wagst, Kim, auf irgendwen mit Deinen WMD zu zielen, ist das keine Bagatelle, über die man hinterher diskutiert und Strafen aushandelen kann.



Die USA könnten im Gegenzug auch die Truppen aus Südkorea abziehen dafür dass Nordkorea sein Atomprogramm einstellt.
Es gibt viele Optionen, die USA wählen mittlerweile nur noch eine und die wird für Südkorea und Japan ins Verderben führen.
Geschickte Diplomatie wäre deutlich vernünftiger als das was jetzt geschieht, siehe das Abkommen mit dem Iran, wobei das natürlich auch problematisch ist.
Schön wäre natürlich wenn außer den Veto Kräften im Sicherheitsrat keiner mehr mit Atomwaffen da wäre, aber so isses nunmal nicht.
Eventuell versucht das die USA die nächsten Monate zu erreichen.

Ich kann mir persönlich nicht vorstellen dass sich Kim traut ein amerikanisches Flugzeug abzuschießen, schließlich sind sie nicht im koreanischen Luftraum geflogen, sondern im internationalen.
Vielleicht bringt die klare Kante von Trump ja wirklich etwas und Nordkorea knickt ein, würde mir nur wünschen dass er sich von seinen Halbaffen-Tweets auf Regierungserklärungen einpendeln würde.
Nehmt dem Penner sein Handy weg.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die USA könnten im Gegenzug auch die Truppen aus Südkorea abziehen dafür dass Nordkorea sein Atomprogramm einstellt.



Um am nächsten Tag würde Kim in den Süden einmarschieren.


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. September 2017)

Wers glaubt.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Um am nächsten Tag würde Kim in den Süden einmarschieren.



Mit herzlicher Unterstützung von hunderttausenden als Nordkoreaner getarnte Chinesen (wie schon 1950). Dieses Zipfelchen Südkorea wieder eingliedern zu können, würde nicht nur die Nordkoreaner völlig entzücken. Und was das allein für ein Prestigegewinn für China, Nordkorea, Russland wäre (nach 70 Jahren doch gesiegt), was für eine Schmach für die Amerikaner als Schutzmacht.

Der Abzug wäre vergleichbar mit einem Weihnachtsbraten, den man zwischen einem Rudel Wölfe platziert. 
Ich stelle mir gerade vor, die USA hätten statt der Luftbrücke und Dauerstationierung von Truppen Berlin so lieb und diplomatisch freigegeben. Vor allem die West-Berliner wären wohl ganz begeistert gewesen.


----------



## OField (26. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Um am nächsten Tag würde Kim in den Süden einmarschieren.


Nette Verschwörungstheorie.


Taskmaster schrieb:


> Mit herzlicher Unterstützung von hunderttausenden als Nordkoreaner getarnte Chinesen (wie schon 1950). Dieses Zipfelchen Südkorea wieder eingliedern zu können, würde nicht nur die Nordkoreaner völlig entzücken. Und was das allein für ein Prestigegewinn für China, Nordkorea, Russland wäre (nach 70 Jahren doch gesiegt), was für eine Schmach für die Amerikaner als Schutzmacht.
> 
> Der Abzug wäre vergleichbar mit einem Weihnachtsbraten, den man zwischen einem Rudel Wölfe platziert.
> Ich stelle mir gerade vor, die USA hätten statt der Luftbrücke und Dauerstationierung von Truppen Berlin so lieb und diplomatisch freigegeben. Vor allem die West-Berliner wären wohl ganz begeistert gewesen.


Auch hier: Nette Verschwörungstheorie.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. September 2017)

Wohl eher mangelnde Bildung deinerseits. Die Wiedervereinigung des Landes wird von beiden Staaten als das Ziel schlechthin angestrebt.
Vielleicht mal ein wenig mit der Situation (strategisch/geopolitisch, historisch, aktuell) da unten beschäftigen?
Sich mal mit dem (euphemistisch getauften) "Komitee für eine Friedliche Wiedervereinigung des Vaterlandes" in Nordkorea befasst?
Warum Südkorea für die USA ein "Major non-NATO ally" ist, es zu den 5 strategisch wichtigsten Ländern auf der Welt gehört?

Korea-Konflikt – Wikipedia
Koreakrieg – Wikipedia
https://www.swr.de/swr2/wissen/kore...224/did=12281794/nid=661224/4v4731/index.html

Nordkorea hat auch gar kein Problem damit, Szenarien ganz offen durchzuphantasieren.


> Anfang April 2013: Nordkorea verbreitet ein Propagandavideo, wie man sich im Norden die Wiedervereinigung vorstellt: ganze drei Tage dauere das. „Wir führen einen Präventivschlag“, wird im Video erklärt. Raketenwerfer und massive Artillerieangriffe treffen den Süden am ersten Tag überraschend. Seoul werde in ein „Meer aus Feuer“ verwandelt.
> 
> Tatsächlich ist der überraschende Beschuss von Seoul ein realistisches Szenario der alltäglichen Gefahr im Süden. Es gäbe praktisch keine Vorwarnzeit. Je nach Einschätzung der Feuerkraft des Nordens wird mit 3000 Opfern in Seoul in den ersten Minuten eines Angriffes gerechnet. Zwar gibt es tausende Bunker in der Stadt, und auch das U-Bahnsystem dürfte Schutz bieten. In den ersten Überraschungsminuten hilft das der Bevölkerung aber nicht.
> Über den dritten Tag berichtet das nordkoreanischen Propagandavideo: Panzer und Fallschirmjäger überrennen den Süden. Raketen löschen auch die amerikanischen Militärbasen am Pazifik aus.
> ...



In Südkorea hat man etwa 5 Jahre lang (1998-2003; davor hieß es Wiedervereinigung um jeden Preis; jetzt heißt es lieber Wiedervereinigung, als Atommacht Nordkorea als ständige Bedrohung) mit der sogenannten "Sonnenscheinpolitik" versucht zu deeskalieren (die aber leider gekauft war) und die Zeit die Sache regeln zu lassen (vor allem hatte man in Südkorea Angst vor den Kosten einer Wiedervereinigung mit dem wirtschaftlich unterentwickelten Norden). Das kann man heute vergessen. 

Aber natürlich kann das Deiner gehaltvollen Ausführung (ganze sechs Wörter, von denen zwei doppelt verwendet werden) kaum standhalten.


----------



## OField (26. September 2017)

Es spricht ja auch nichts gegen Wiedervereinigung, Herr Polemik. Aber Nordkorea wird dies nicht mit Gewalt erzwingen können. Außerdem ist das was du da geschrieben hast, mal was ganz anderes als davor  Aber das ist halt so typisch Forumfighter, erst Unsinn labern, und wenn man dafür die Watsche bekommt,  auf einmal auf ganz "seriös" machen.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. September 2017)

Was für eine "Watsche"? Wie viele Gegenargumente oder Belege hast Du denn gebracht? Und natürlich spricht einiges gegen eine Wiedervereinigung, wenn sie zu den Bedingungen Nordkoreas und mit Waffengewalt erfolgt, die Südkoreaner danach ähnlich unterdrückt bzw. umerzogen werden, wie die Nordkoreaner.
Wenn Du Dich mit dem Thema null beschäftigt hast, keinerlei Belege und Argumente lieferst, dann ist mit Dir nichts anzufangen.
Ich habe belegt, dass Nordkorea (auch mit extremer Gewalt) die Wiedervereinigung anstrebt.
Ich habe Dir verlinkt, welche Interessen China dort hat.


> Nordkorea steht in einem engen Verhältnis zur VR China – insbesondere nach dem Zusammenbruch der UdSSR ist es auf die wirtschaftliche Unterstützung durch das Land angewiesen. Für China stellt Nordkorea einen wichtigen wirtschaftlichen Partner dar und ist auch als „Pufferstaat“ zu Südkorea und somit den USA von Bedeutung.


Ich habe Dir das ganze Thema rund um den Eingriff Chinas in den Korea-Krieg verlinkt (Nordkorea war faktisch schon besiegt).


> Von dieser Entwicklung alarmiert, entsandte Mao Zedong, der einen offenen Krieg mit den USA vermeiden wollte, statt regulärer chinesischer Truppen eine 200.000 Mann starke „Volksfreiwilligenarmee“ nach Korea.
> ...
> Die Sowjetunion entsandte ab Oktober einige Jagdfliegereinheiten mit Flugzeugen vom Typ MiG-15 nach Nordkorea, und die Piloten flogen in chinesischen Uniformen und unter koreanischen Hoheitszeichen Angriffe gegen US-Kampfflugzeuge.
> ...
> MacArthur unterschätzte seine Gegner und nahm an, dass sich nicht mehr als höchstens 30.000 Chinesen in den Bergen der Grenzregion versteckt halten könnten. Tatsächlich hielten sich dort aber bereits über 180.000 Soldaten auf, und es gelang den Chinesen zudem, trotz intensiver Grenzüberwachung und zerstörter Brücken, auf einem Frontabschnitt von etwa 50 km völlig unbemerkt von den US-Truppen insgesamt 400.000 bis 500.000 weitere Soldaten über den Grenzfluss Yalu zu bringen.


China und Russland haben ein absolutes Interesse daran, die Amerikaner vom Einfallstor Korea wegzubekommen. Und das nicht erst seit der Installation der THAAD-Systeme.

Wenn hier jemand ein sogenannter "Forumfighter" ist, dann die Person, die nichts belegen kann, absehbare und absolut realistische Szenarien als "Verschwörungstheorie" abtun möchte.
Denn das ist unseriös. Schlimm genug, dass darauf dann auch noch andere reinfallen (huhu Adam_West).


----------



## 4B11T (26. September 2017)

Taskmaster: die ganzen Hintergrundinfos sind beeindruckend und auch völlig nachvollziehbar. Dennoch muss man die ganze Sache mit etwas Abstand betrachten.

Mir persönlich ist nicht klar, an welcher Stelle internationale Regelungen zu ABC-Waffen (Konventionen, Verträge,...) für Nordkorea verbindlich sind? Der Atomwaffensperrvertrag war eine Formalie der Sowjets, keine Ahnung, inwiefern dies überhaupt noch Bestand hat? Ansonsten hat die UNO aus Sicherheitsgründen Sanktionen verhangen, federführend waren hier vermutlich Nationen mit eigenem Atomwaffenarsenal. Sanktionen durchgesetzt und nun? Die UNO kann Beobachten usw., mehr nicht.

Insgesamt wird man Nordkorea nicht den Atomwaffenbesitz verbieten können, warum auch? Nur weil man unter Freunden leicht Mehrheiten dafür findet (alle gegen einen ist immer leicht), bleibt es trotzdem ein souveräner Staat, der machen kann was er will. Die Bedrohung alleine reicht mir nicht als Rechtfertigung aus. Denn die Bedrohung geht auch von allen anderen Atomwaffen, egal in wessen Besitz sie sind, gleichermaßen aus.

Man kann nur wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit/ Entwicklungshilfen etc. anbieten und im Gegenzug die Einstellung des Atomwaffenprogramms fordern. Wenn Nordkorea darauf keine Lust, dann ist es ebend so, ein Recht ihn profilaktisch platt zu machen entsteht daraus meines Erachtens nicht. (Auch wenn es für viele sicher amüsant wäre, wenn alle Nationen gleichzeitig innerhalb von Tagen ihr komplettes Waffenarsenal über Nordkorea entladen.)


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Es spricht ja auch nichts gegen Wiedervereinigung, Herr Polemik. Aber Nordkorea wird dies nicht mit Gewalt erzwingen können.



Natürlich könnten sie das.
Gegen die Macht des Nordens hätte der Süden nichts auszurichten, wenn man alleine dasteht.
Der Süden wird besetzt, alle, die nicht den Kurs des Nordens folgen, werden in Haft genommen oder verschwinden gleich.
Unternehmen werden verstaatlicht, die Manager vermutlich eingesperrt. Die Arbeiter, die sich wehren, werden ebenfalls eingesperrt.
Alle kommen in Umerziehungslager. Gleichschaltung der Medien ist logisch.
Solange niemand eingreift -- und wer soll das machen, wenn die Amerikaner Korea verlassen haben -- wird es eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis der Süden so aussieht wie der Norden. Mit dem Unterschied, dass dann auch im Süden Atomwaffen stationiert werden.
Und China wird das nutzen, um sich Taiwan wieder einzuverleiben.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich könnten sie das.
> Gegen die Macht des Nordens hätte der Süden nichts auszurichten, wenn man alleine dasteht.
> Der Süden wird besetzt, alle, die nicht den Kurs des Nordens folgen, werden in Haft genommen oder verschwinden gleich.
> Unternehmen werden verstaatlicht, die Manager vermutlich eingesperrt. Die Arbeiter, die sich wehren, werden ebenfalls eingesperrt.
> ...



Ah ja, weil Südkorea gegen tausende von uralten T 34-85, T-54, AK-47, Mig-29 aus den 1980er Jahren und noch älteren Flugzeugen, also einer insgesamt mehr als überaltert ausgerüsteten und bis auf etwa 100.000 Mann Spezialeinheiten ehr äußert bescheiden ausgerüsteten Armee nichts tun könnte. Oder wie?
Das einzige was die Nord-Korea in großer Menge hat sind Artilleriesysteme. Damit kann man zwar viel Zerstörung gegen Städte in Reichweite anrichten und evt. eine Offensive verlangsamen, aber mit Artillerie und massig überalterter Ausrüstung und bescheiden ausgebildeten Soldaten gewinnt man keinen Krieg und erobert sicher nicht Süd-Korea.

Nordkorea wäre heute garnicht mehr in der Lage ohne fremde Hilfe Südkorea zu erobern, das sind nicht mehr die 1950er Jahre und der erste Koreakrieg.
Heute noch zu glauben Nordkorea könnte ohne fremde Hilfe  ein auf sich gestelltest Südkorea erobern ist nicht mehr als blühende Fantasie und hat nichts mit der Wirklichkeit zu tun.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2017)

die Chinesen helfen schon aus, keine Sorge.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. September 2017)

@4B11T 
Natürlich kann man es ihnen per se nicht verbieten. Nur kann man dann im Gegenzug auch nicht erwarten, dass es die Welt begrüßt und ihrerseits keine Gegenmaßnahmen in die Wege leitet (inkl dem Versprechen, dass man bei Benutzung zu Asche wird).
Gefahren dieser Art kann man schlecht ignorieren. Vor allem nicht, wenn sie nachweislich von einem Regime ausgehen, das die eigene Existenz nahezu vollständig mit einem andauernden Kriegszustand rechtfertigt und quasi täglich mit der Auslöschung anderer Länder kokettiert.

Du schlägst die Belohnung für das Entwickeln von extremen Massenvernichtungswaffen und das Bedrohen anderer Völker vor.
Wie gesagt: keine gute Idee.

Beim Iran ging das noch einigermaßen durch, weil die nie so weit waren wie Nordkorea. Man kann auch argumentieren (und tun auch nicht wenige), dass selbst dieser Schritt auf den Iran zu ein großer Fehler war, kein Staat auch nur für die Bemühung um Atomwaffen irgendwie belohnt werden dürfe.

Wie gesagt: macht das Schule, macht sich jeder noch so kleine Zwergstaat daran, welche zu bekommen.

/edit:


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nordkorea wäre heute garnicht mehr in der Lage ohne fremde Hilfe Südkorea zu erobern, das sind nicht mehr die 1950er Jahre und der erste Koreakrieg.
> Heute noch zu glauben Nordkorea könnte ohne fremde Hilfe  ein auf sich gestelltest Südkorea erobern ist nicht mehr als blühende Fantasie und hat nichts mit der Wirklichkeit zu tun.


Das war man auch 1950 nicht. Alles oben verlinkt. Nordkorea war praktisch besiegt. Die Chinesen und Russen kamen daraufhin ins Spiel. Wer keine Lust auf das Lesen der Infos hat, darf sich auch gerne die bereits verlinkte Doku geben:
Der Korea Krieg - Vorgeschichte und Verlauf

Die Chinesen und Russen würden sich vor Freude im Kreis drehen, wenn es eine Gelegenheit geben würde, die Amis und Südkorea zu entfernen. Südkorea ist für die strategisch schlimmer als Kuba zur Kubakrise für die USA.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das war man auch 1950 nicht. Alles oben verlinkt. Nordkorea war praktisch besiegt. Die Chinesen und Russen kamen daraufhin ins Spiel. Wer keine Lust auf das Lesen der Infos hat, darf sich auch gerne die bereits verlinkte Doku geben:
> Der Korea Krieg - Vorgeschichte und Verlauf



Doch war man. Die Chinesen sind erst auf Seiten der Nordkoreaner auf den Plan getreten als die Amerikaner zur Gegenoffensive angestzt haben und das Kriegsglück sich gegen Nordkorea gewannt hat. Hätte Südkorea damals keine Hilfe erhalten hätte Nordkorea den Süden ohne direkte militärische Unterstüzung erobert.

Nordkorea wäre also damals ohne Einmischung von Außen in der Lage gewesen den Süden zu schlagen.



Threshold schrieb:


> die Chinesen helfen schon aus, keine Sorge.



Ja, aber auch nur in deiner Glaskugel.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Doch war man. Die Chinesen sind erst auf Seiten der Nordkoreaner auf den Plan getreten als die Amerikaner zur Gegenoffensive angestzt haben und das Kriegsglück sich gegen Nordkorea gewannt hat. Hätte Südkorea damals keine Hilfe erhalten hätte Nordkorea den Süden ohne direkte militärische Unterstüzung erobert.
> 
> Nordkorea wäre also damals ohne Einmischung von Außen in der Lage gewesen den Süden zu schlagen.


Das ist so nicht richtig. Der nordkoreanische Angriff kam nur mit Unterstützung und Absegnung von China (Mao) und Russland (Stalin) zustande.
Siehe: YouTube
Und hier: YouTube
China übernahm bereits von Anfang an Logistik und Nachschub.

Das alles war nur noch nicht so allumfassend, wie es dann später notwendig und geleistet wurde.


----------



## Adi1 (26. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja, aber auch nur in deiner Glaskugel.



Nö, ganz real

Die Chinesen geben doch nicht freiwillig ihr Einflussgebiet auf.

Billige Kohle aus Nordkorea ist da sehr begehrt,

die werden einen Sch .... tun, um die Sanktionen wirklich umzusetzen 

Money, Money ... Money ...


----------



## ARCdefender (8. Oktober 2017)

An Nordkorea traut sich Trump noch nicht ran, also versucht er es jetzt mal mit dem Iran:

Atomabkommen mit Iran: Sigmar Gabriel rechnet mit Ausstieg der USA - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und die Reaktion darauf aus dem Iran:
Warnung an Trump vor Sanktionen: "Falls die Amerikaner so dumm sein sollten..." | tagesschau.de

Der gibt nicht erst Ruhe bevor die Welt nicht komplett in Brand ist.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Oktober 2017)

Trump der Friedensstifter halt, wer braucht schon "Killary"?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

Ja, Trump wollte sich ja aus allem raushalten und nur America First durchbringen.
Wo sind denn eigentlich die ganzen Trump Fans geblieben, die ihn dafür heiß geliebt und Clinton kritisiert haben?
Bauen die gerade im Keller eigene Atombunker?


----------



## Elistaer (9. Oktober 2017)

Die bauen gerade seine Mauer zu Mexiko soll ja in 4 Jahren noch fertig werden. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

Ja, die Prototypen sind ja schon in Planung.
Bis zu 9 Meter hoch oder so.
Schon lustig.
Verstehe aber gar nicht, wieso er sich Korea nicht als Vorbild nimmt.
Da klappt das ja auch mit der Mauer und der Grenze.


----------



## xNeo92x (9. Oktober 2017)

Ja die Mauer wird ihm da genauso wenig bringen, wie die Mauer bei Nordkorea.
Vor allem jetzt da die Mexikaner ihr eigenes Raumfahrtprogramm haben, können sie die Raketen mit Sprengköpfen bestücken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

Die Mexikaner werden US firmen mit noch geringeren Steuern anlocken.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Mexikaner werden US firmen mit noch geringeren Steuern anlocken.



Das glaube ich nicht, Mexiko ist ja kein Entwicklungsland mehr,
auf Steuern sind sie schon scharf, irgendwie muss
ja auch der Kampf gegen Drogenkartelle und allgemeiner Kriminalität bezahlt werden.


----------



## ARCdefender (9. Oktober 2017)

Fakt ist, wenn dieser Vollidiot im WH den Vertrag mit dem Iran aufkündigt, ist das ein klares Zeichen an alle anderen Länder was von Verträgen mit den USundA zuhalten ist.
Sollte es dann auch noch zu Kampfhandlungen zwischen USA und Iran kommen und das wird es, ist die RF auch nicht mehr weit davon entfernt in diesen Konflikt einzugreifen.
Warum muss ich bei Trump eigentlich immer an den Film "Dr. Strangelove - Oder: wie ich lernte, die Bombe zu lieben" denken, nur das es hier in der realen Welt leider weniger komödiantisch ist.


----------



## Elistaer (9. Oktober 2017)

Wer ist RF? Republik Frankreich? 

Ich sehe alles nicht so eng auch wenn er große Töne spuckt ist nicht viel dabei. "Hunde die Bellen beisen nicht"

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

Na ja, zwischen der Türkei und den USA ist ja auch gerade Eiszeit.
Das kann noch lustig werden, wenn der Erdogan weiterhin mit eingesperrten Menschen andere Länder erpressen will.


----------



## ARCdefender (9. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, zwischen der Türkei und den USA ist ja auch gerade Eiszeit.
> Das kann noch lustig werden, wenn der Erdogan weiterhin mit eingesperrten Menschen andere Länder erpressen will.


Ich denke das Pulverfass wird bald richtig knalle.

@Elistaer RF = Russische Föderation  = enger Verbündeter mit Iran 
Und du wirst sehen Trump bellt nicht, der wird diesen Vertrag aufkündigen. 
Ich glaube wirklich schon fast daran, das Trump glaubt er und die großartige USA können einen Krieg mit Atomwaffen unbeschadet überstehen. Ich sag ja, wie ich lernte, die Bombe zu lieben 
Der wird noch auf den Knopf drücken, wenn man ihn nicht ganz schnell aus dem Amt bekommt.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und du wirst sehen Trump bellt nicht, der wird diesen Vertrag aufkündigen.



Gehe ich auch von aus. Er wird alles zurück fahren, was Obama mit dem Iran verhandelt hat.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke eher Trump wird keine 4 Jahre Amtzeit haben, alle Republikaner senatoren können ja auch nicht blöd sein.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gehe ich auch von aus. Er wird alles zurück fahren, was Obama mit dem Iran verhandelt hat.


Dabei ist wiederum die Frage, wie sinnvoll so ein Atomprogramm für ein Land wie dem Iran ist. Das aus zweierlei Gründen:
1. Die Iran unterstützt Terrorgruppen, wie die HAMAS.
2. Brauchen die wirklich Atomenerige? Ich dachte, es wäre rein ökologisch sinnvoll, davon wegzukommen.


----------



## Elistaer (9. Oktober 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> 2. Brauchen die wirklich Atomenerige? Ich dachte, es wäre rein ökologisch sinnvoll, davon wegzukommen.



Rein ökologisch betrachtet ist Atomenergie sogar genauso gut wie Wasser, Sonne und Wind.  Das Problem ist unsere Reaktoren stammen aus den 70ern dazu die Entsorgung welche nicht unproblematisch ist. Das auser acht gelassen könnte 1 AKW ca 5 - 8 Kohle Kraftwerke ersetzen was die Leistung angeht. 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (9. Oktober 2017)

Die Entsorgung ist ja das Problem.
Wohin mit dem ganzen radioaktiven Abfall? Es gibt bis heute kein Endlager dafür, zumindest kein ungefährliches.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Rein ökologisch betrachtet ist Atomenergie sogar genauso gut wie Wasser, Sonne und Wind.



Wenn ein Windkraftwerk explodiert, fällt es um.
Höchsten ein Hase kann dann Probleme kriegen, wenn der nicht schnell genug weg hoppeln kann.

Wenn ein Atomkraftwerk explodiert, dann -- na ja -- muss man das echt weiter ausführen?


----------



## Leob12 (9. Oktober 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dabei ist wiederum die Frage, wie sinnvoll so ein Atomprogramm für ein Land wie dem Iran ist. Das aus zweierlei Gründen:
> 1. Die Iran unterstützt Terrorgruppen, wie die HAMAS.
> 2. Brauchen die wirklich Atomenerige? Ich dachte, es wäre rein ökologisch sinnvoll, davon wegzukommen.



Saudi-Arabien unterstützt auch Islamisten, aber mit denen ist er ja dick befreundet weil sie brav Geld zahlen. 
Dazu bauen die USA doch selbst ein paar Kernkraftwerke, wieso dürfen die das aber der Iran nicht?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. Oktober 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Saudi-Arabien unterstützt auch Islamisten, aber mit denen ist er ja dick befreundet weil sie brav Geld zahlen.
> Dazu bauen die USA doch selbst ein paar Kernkraftwerke, wieso dürfen die das aber der Iran nicht?


Weil der Iran eine (zum Teil unberechenbare) Diktatur ist und die USA eine Demokratie ?


----------



## Elistaer (9. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ein Windkraftwerk explodiert, fällt es um.
> Höchsten ein Hase kann dann Probleme kriegen, wenn der nicht schnell genug weg hoppeln kann.
> 
> Wenn ein Atomkraftwerk explodiert, dann -- na ja -- muss man das echt weiter ausführen?


Das meinte ich ja die Sicherheit ist der Knackpunkt rein vom Alter. 

Die größten Windräder haben einen Trümmer Radius von 500 - 800m die kleinen 300.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Das meinte ich ja die Sicherheit ist der Knackpunkt rein vom Alter.



Neue Atomkraftwerke würde daran ja nichts ändern.
Ganz im Gegenteil -- man würde sie so billig wie möglich bauen, auf Kosten dessen was danach kommt.


----------



## Elistaer (9. Oktober 2017)

Das gefährlichste für mich ist immer noch der Mensch der ist unberechenbar 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Das gefährlichste für mich ist immer noch der Mensch der ist unberechenbar



Sieht man gut im Korea Konflikt.
Keiner nimmt mehr Wetten an, was passiert.
Selbst Bush Junior hat die Kims nicht ernst genommen.


----------



## xNeo92x (10. Oktober 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Entsorgung ist ja das Problem.
> Wohin mit dem ganzen radioaktiven Abfall? Es gibt bis heute kein Endlager dafür, zumindest kein ungefährliches.



Also ich weiß, dass es zumindest in Russland neue Kraftwerke gibt, die das alte Brennmaterial aus Europa verwenden können und somit den Abfall einerseits verkleinern und andererseits ungefährlicher machen.

BN-Reaktor – Wikipedia
Schneller Bruter in Russland lauft jetzt mit voller Leistung


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2017)

Super. Russen und Reaktorsicherheit.
Geht das überhaupt in einen Satz?


----------



## OField (10. Oktober 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Weil der Iran eine (zum Teil unberechenbare) Diktatur ist und die USA eine Demokratie ?


Mit Trump an der Macht klingt der Satz nach Satire.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Oktober 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Mit Trump an der Macht klingt der Satz nach Satire.



Ja, wenn die Sache nicht so ernst wäre ... 

Ich bin aber überzeugt davon, Trump wird seine 4 Jahre nicht durchhalten


----------



## hazelol (10. Oktober 2017)

mit viel pech wird keiner von uns die 4 jahre durchhalten.


----------



## ARCdefender (10. Oktober 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> mit viel pech wird keiner von uns die 4 jahre durchhalten.



Ja diese Befürchtung habe ich leider auch und frage mich die ganze Zeit, wie so eine Person, in der heutigen aufgeklärten Welt, einfach so weitermachen kann, ohne das Ihn jemand aufhält.
Ich hoffe das wird sehr sehr bald geschehen, es seiden der ganz Große Krieg ist absolut gewollt.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Oktober 2017)

Falsche Thread  sry


----------



## OField (11. Oktober 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ja diese Befürchtung habe ich leider auch und frage mich die ganze Zeit, wie so eine Person, in der heutigen aufgeklärten Welt, einfach so weitermachen kann, ohne das Ihn jemand aufhält.
> Ich hoffe das wird sehr sehr bald geschehen, es seiden der ganz Große Krieg ist absolut gewollt.


Was heißt hier "niemanden auffällt"? Der Widerstand gegen Trump reicht ja bis in die eigenen Reihen hinein.


----------



## Elistaer (11. Oktober 2017)

Können die Senatoren so einfach den Präsidenten abwählen oder wird das schwierig? 

In den lobies hat der doch genügend Freunde was das schwer machen kann, für mich ist er eine Marionette

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffe89 (11. Oktober 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das wird sehr sehr bald geschehen, es seiden der ganz Große Krieg ist absolut gewollt.



Die USA sind pleite, haben Schulden bei China und in der ganzen Welt.
Sie können ihr Militär nicht mehr bezahlen. Nur ein mittelgroßer Krieg kann die Amerikaner da noch rausbefördern.
Vermutlich gegen Nordkorea und den Iran, evtl. China, gegen Russland sicherlich eher nicht, dafür ist Trump ja Präsident.

Iran und Nordkorea sind zu 100% sicher, ich schätze spätestens bis Frühling 2018.
Sind ja Schurkenstaaten, dass die USA mit Abstand der größte Schurkensstaat selbst ist, wird halt immer weggelassen.
US Präsidenten sind immer Marionetten, oder wo unterscheidet sich die Außenpolitik von Obama zu Trump? Außer dem Iran Abkommen ist das doch 1:1 dasselbe.


----------



## 4B11T (11. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich bin aber überzeugt davon, Trump wird seine 4 Jahre nicht durchhalten



Mal einen Blick auf den Kalender geworfen? Die Wahl liegt fast schon ein Jahr zurück und viele haben Trump nicht mal 2 Monate im Amt gegeben 

Was genau hat er denn bisher so alles schlimmes angerichtet? Zähl mal auf! Ich poste dann eine Liste der Untaten, Kriege und Kriegsverbrechen seiner Vorgänger... nach einem Jahr Amtszeit hatte so mancher US Präsident schon Tausende gefallene Soldaten/Zivilisten auf dem Kerbholz, dagegen sind Trumps Tweets doch der reinste Kindergarten.


----------



## Elistaer (11. Oktober 2017)

Für mich ist klar warum viele so sehr gegen Obama Care sind bei den Amis müssen die Leute das selbst zahlen bei uns wird es vom Lohn direkt abgezogen. Die Fragen sich warum muss ich zahlen wenn ich es nicht brauche. Erst wenn jemand eine Krankheit mit macht wo 100.000 oder weniger $ gezahlt werden müssen erkennen die das.

Ich glaube nicht das Trump ein Krieg anzetteln wird die Nation ist nach dem 2. Irak Feldzug müde und sieht kein Sinn darin.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hazelol (11. Oktober 2017)

trump is kein politiker er ist in erste linie geschäftsmann. und ist stets aggressiv vorgegangen, sobald sein berater stab ihn von der kette lässt wird er diesen instinkt folgen, ich denke auch das es gegen nordkorea gehen wird. wobei ich hier kim als geschickteren strategen einordnen würde. insgesamt hab ich aber ein recht unwohles gefühl, weil ein trump impulsiv handelt und erst danach denkt. privat hat es bei ihm wirtschaftlich funktioniert.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Oktober 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Mal einen Blick auf den Kalender geworfen? Die Wahl liegt fast schon ein Jahr zurück und viele haben Trump nicht mal 2 Monate im Amt gegeben
> 
> Was genau hat er denn bisher so alles schlimmes angerichtet? Zähl mal auf! Ich poste dann eine Liste der Untaten, Kriege und Kriegsverbrechen seiner Vorgänger... nach einem Jahr Amtszeit hatte so mancher US Präsident schon Tausende gefallene Soldaten/Zivilisten auf dem Kerbholz, dagegen sind Trumps Tweets doch der reinste Kindergarten.



Warte doch mal ab, noch hat er 3 Jahre Zeit,

was glaubst du denn, was in zwei Jahren abgeht, wenn dieser Psycho eine Wiederwahl anstrebt?

Dann werden auch außenpolitische Erfolge eine Rolle spielen,
damit die Republikaner den erneut nominieren.


----------



## OField (11. Oktober 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die USA sind pleite, haben Schulden bei China und in der ganzen Welt.
> Sie können ihr Militär nicht mehr bezahlen. Nur ein mittelgroßer Krieg kann die Amerikaner da noch rausbefördern.
> Vermutlich gegen Nordkorea und den Iran, evtl. China, gegen Russland sicherlich eher nicht, dafür ist Trump ja Präsident.


Und wie genau hilft ein Krieg das Schuldenproblem der USA zu lösen?


----------



## Adi1 (11. Oktober 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Und wie genau hilft ein Krieg das Schuldenproblem der USA zu lösen?



Gar nicht, das wird aber der amerikanischen Industrie gigantische Wachstumsinpulse verschaffen,

die Arbeitslosigkeit sinkt, die Steuern sprudeln.

Mit High-Tech-Waffen bleiben auch die eigenen Verluste im erträglichen Rahmen.

Die Börsenkurse steigen, alle sind happy, 
Friede, Freude und Eierkuchen. 

Diese Blase wird aber mal platzen, und dann Gnade uns Gott.


----------



## OField (11. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Gar nicht, das wird aber der amerikanischen Industrie gigantische Wachstumsinpulse verschaffen,
> 
> die Arbeitslosigkeit sinkt, die Steuern sprudeln.



Wer bezahlt das Militär? Richtig der Staat. Was wird produziert? Waffen, ich sehe da kein volkswirtschaftlichen Gewinn. Aus sehr wohl wollender Sicht ist es nichts anderes als durch noch mehr Schulden finanzierte Wachstumsförderung. Das geht aber eben auch genauso gut ohne Krieg. In Deutschland nennt man so was z.B. Abwrackprämie.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Oktober 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Und wie genau hilft ein Krieg das Schuldenproblem der USA zu lösen?


Naja wenn du deine Schuldner bekämpfst, haste keine Schulden mehr. Ist doch logisch


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. Oktober 2017)

Die verschiedenen Bündnisse in denen sich selbst Nordkorea befindet könnten aber eine fatalen Dominoeffekt auslösen.
Aber bei Nordkorea bin ich mir im Gegensatz zum Iran weniger sicher, dass die Verbündeten überhaupt noch ernsthaft reagieren würden.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Oktober 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Wer bezahlt das Militär? Richtig der Staat. Was wird produziert? Waffen, ich sehe da kein volkswirtschaftlichen Gewinn. Aus sehr wohl wollender Sicht ist es nichts anderes als durch noch mehr Schulden finanzierte Wachstumsförderung. Das geht aber eben auch genauso gut ohne Krieg. In Deutschland nennt man so was z.B. Abwrackprämie.



Das Doofe ist nur, mit Abwrackprämien begünstigt man nur einen kleinen Teil der Wirtschaft.

Was glaubtst du denn, wass deutsche Firmen an Rüstungsgütern vertickern?

Hier geht es ja nicht nur um Heckler & Koch,
sondern um megaschwere Rüstungsdeals mit den Saudis.

Panzer, U-Boote, Fregatten usw.


----------



## ARCdefender (11. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke ehr das er bei Nordkorea kneifen wird, weil er vor China Bammel hat.
Aber Iran wird er er einen Krieg anfangen und somit auch gegen Russland, die es garantiert nicht dulden werden.
Es gibt 0 Grund den Vertrag aufzukündigen, das bestätigen alle Partner ausser der USA dieses Vertrages, Iran ist diesem Vertrag mehr als penibel nachgekommen.
Dazu kommt das Trump die Iranischen Revolutionswächter offiziell als Terrororganisation einstufen will, worin das Enden wird kann sich sicher Jeder hier vorstellen.

Das wird langsam mehr als ungemütlich und ein dritter WK wird sehr sehr Wahrscheinlich und nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen.
Das Problem ist, da wir hier auch noch der Stützpunkt für die USA sind, derer Atomwaffen hier gelagert werden, werden wir automatisch zum Ziel, auch wenn wir nicht an diesem Konflikt beteiligt sind.
Wenn es gegen Russland gehen sollte, sind Wir die ersten die Pilze sehen werden und die Amis gucken sich das noch schön im TV an, bis dann Stunden später auch dort die Kernwaffen einschlagen.
Das wird nicht gut Enden befürchte ich.


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Naja wenn du deine Schuldner bekämpfst, haste keine Schulden mehr. Ist doch logisch



Nützt dir aber nichts, da die USA immer noch pleite sind, weil sie schlicht über ihre Verhältnisse leben.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. Oktober 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ich denke ehr das er bei Nordkorea kneifen wird, weil er vor China Bammel hat.
> Aber Iran wird er er einen Krieg anfangen und somit auch gegen Russland, die es garantiert nicht dulden werden.
> Es gibt 0 Grund den Vertrag aufzukündigen, das bestätigen alle Partner ausser der USA dieses Vertrages, Iran ist diesem Vertrag mehr als penibel nachgekommen.
> Dazu kommt das Trump die Iranischen Revolutionswächter offiziell als Terrororganisation einstufen will, worin das Enden wird kann sich sicher Jeder hier vorstellen.
> ...


So wichtig ist der Iran auch nicht, dass Russland deswegen einen Weltkrieg riskieren würde.
Eher gibt's dann nen Deal mit den USA bezüglich der Ukraine oder so.


----------



## OField (12. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das Doofe ist nur, mit Abwrackprämien begünstigt man nur einen kleinen Teil der Wirtschaft.
> 
> Was glaubtst du denn, wass deutsche Firmen an Rüstungsgütern vertickern?


Geld ist Geld, ob es das jetzt über zusätzliche Sozialausgaben, Rüstungsdeals oder Abwrackprämien verteile, ist völlig irrelevant. In jedem Fall pumpe ich mit Schulden Geld in die Gesellschaft.


----------



## Schaffe89 (12. Oktober 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Und wie genau hilft ein Krieg das Schuldenproblem der USA zu lösen?



Na wenn der Schuldner nicht mehr da ist, oder die Währung des Schuldners zum Beispiel durch eine Flüchtlingskrise aus Nordkorea schwer unter Druck ist und die Exporte einbrechen, bringt das der USA mehr Spielraum, deren Schulden abzubauen.
ARC Defender hat im Prinzip alles gesagt. Wenn euch eure Familie lieb ist, dann verpisst euch von hier solange es noch möglich ist.


----------



## OField (12. Oktober 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Na wenn der Schuldner nicht mehr da ist, oder die Währung des Schuldners zum Beispiel durch eine Flüchtlingskrise aus Nordkorea schwer unter Druck ist und die Exporte einbrechen, bringt das der USA mehr Spielraum, deren Schulden abzubauen.


1. Wenn China will, ist der Dollar nichts mehr wert  
2. Wenn der Yuan verfällt, stärkt das nur die Exportwirtschaft Chinas. 
3. Wieso sollte die Währung durch Flüchtlinge schwächeln?


----------



## ARCdefender (12. Oktober 2017)

Sehr guter Kommentar auf Spon:
Donald Trump und der Iran-Deal: Hoffentlich scheitert Trump - Kommentar - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wenn euch eure Familie lieb ist, dann verpisst euch von hier solange es noch möglich ist.



Wenn das so kommt wie ich gesagt habe, braucht Niemand mehr irgendwo hingehen, weil dann bleibt man besser Dort wo die Dinger einschlagen.
Bei einem Nuklearkrieg werden die Lebenden die Toten beneiden!


----------



## ARCdefender (12. Oktober 2017)

Na noch mal eben kurz vor dem Austreten aus dem Iran Abkommen auch die Unesco verlassen!
Eilmeldung: USA ziehen sich aus UNESCO zuruck | tagesschau.de
Aber USA und Kultur, Bildung passt eigentlich auch so nicht recht zusammen.

Aber mal sehen was Sie noch alles aufkündigen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Oktober 2017)

Und wie man dem Artikel entnehmen kann, wurde bereits 2011 (also noch unter Obama) die Zahlung bereits eingestellt. Insofern ist es nur konsequent. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ARCdefender (12. Oktober 2017)

Das ist Richtig, aber findest Du es nicht auch etwas extrem im Eiltempo alles aufzukündigen was auch nur im geringsten der Völkerverständigung dienen könnte?
Zumal gerade auch heute die Fatah und Hamas ihre Feindschaft beigelegt haben, was Israel und wohl auch die USA schon zum kochen bringt.
Da kommt der nächste große Konflikt auf uns zu.
Der gante Naheosten wird bald hochgehen und alles mitreißen und da hat die USA mit Saudi Arabien und Israel einen sehr sehr großen Anteil dran.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Oktober 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Das ist Richtig, aber findest Du es nicht auch etwas extrem im Eiltempo alles aufzukündigen was auch nur im geringsten der Völkerverständigung dienen könnte?



Eigentlich nicht. Zumal die USA schon mal (war das nicht unter Reagan?) aus der Unesco ausgetreten sind. Außerdem ein Mitglied, das keine Mitgliedsbeiträge zahlt? Da ist der Austritt nur konsequent. 



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Zumal gerade auch heute die Fatah und Hamas ihre Feindschaft beigelegt haben, was Israel und wohl auch die USA schon zum kochen bringt. Da kommt der nächste große Konflikt auf uns zu.



In erster Linie weil die sogenannten „Palästinenser“ keinen Frieden wollen. Die könnten längst seit Jahrzehnten Frieden haben, aber scheinbar wollen sie es nicht.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Der gante Naheosten wird bald hochgehen und alles mitreißen und da hat die USA mit Saudi Arabien und Israel einen sehr sehr großen Anteil dran.



In erster Linie hat daran einen Ideologie einen großen Anteil, die die meisten Terroristen aus dieser Region antreibt. Gerade Israel einen Anteil an der Schuld zu geben, ist wohl Opfer-Täter-Umkehr vom feinsten.

Es war nicht Israel, das andere Länder überfiel mit dem erklärten Ziel „die Araber ins Meer zu treiben“. Nein, es waren die arabischen Staaten, die feige Israel überfielen, mit dem Ziel „die Juden ins Meer zu treiben“.

Und diesen kranken Antisemitismus haben wir uns auch noch zu hunderttausenden ins Land geholt. Und das bei unserer Geschichte.


----------



## ARCdefender (12. Oktober 2017)

Das stimmt schon was Du Alles sagst, aber Israel ist auch kein Unschuldskind, die Provozieren es auch immer wieder, ich sag nur Siedlungsbau usw.
Muss das wirklich sein?
Da unten ist keiner Schlechter oder besser.
Aber vielleicht sollte die USA sich mal etwas mehr dort Unten herausnehmen, aber denke das werden wir wohl nie erleben.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Oktober 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Geld ist Geld, ob es das jetzt über zusätzliche Sozialausgaben, Rüstungsdeals oder Abwrackprämien verteile, ist völlig irrelevant. In jedem Fall pumpe ich mit Schulden Geld in die Gesellschaft.



Ja sicher, aber irgendwann müsste die zusätzliche Kohle dem Markt mal wieder entzogen werden,
nur dadurch entstehen Blasen, wo das System kollabiert.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In erster Linie weil die sogenannten „Palästinenser“ keinen Frieden wollen. Die könnten längst seit Jahrzehnten Frieden haben, aber scheinbar wollen sie es nicht.



Die Israelis auch, wenn sie endlich mal von ihrer Siedlungspolitik Abstand nehmen und den Palästinensern nicht immer das Wasser vorenthalten würden.
Aber solange nationalistische Parteien in der Regierungskoalitionen Verantwortung tragen, wird sich da nie was dran ändern.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Oktober 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon was Du Alles sagst, aber Israel ist auch kein Unschuldskind, die Provozieren es auch immer wieder, ich sag nur Siedlungsbau usw.



Israel hat 2005 die Siedlungen im Gazastreifen aufgelöst und die Armee abgezogen. Was war der Dank dafür? Über 12.000 abgefeuerte Raketen aus dem Gazastreifen.

Also warum sollte Israel den Siedlungsbau aufgeben, wenn sich dann eh nichts ändert?



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Muss das wirklich sein? Da unten ist keiner Schlechter oder besser.



Ein Land ist eine Demokratie, das umgegeben ist von Diktaturen. Ich sehe da schon Qualitätsunterschiede. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Israelis auch, wenn sie endlich mal von ihrer Siedlungspolitik Abstand nehmen und den Palästinensern nicht immer das Wasser vorenthalten würden.



Zur Siedlungspolitik siehe meine Antwort an ARCdefender. Und zur Sache mit dem Wasser. 

Dieses antisemitische Klischee (die Juden und das Wasser) wird sich wohl solange halten, wie es Menschen gibt. Traurig, dass es immer noch soviele glauben. 

Es ist die palästinische Seite die sich (entgegen der Oslo-Verträge) weigert a) die Wasserpolitik zu bestimmen und b) Israel die Zustimmung zur Erneuerung der Infrastruktur zu geben. Aber das Ganze hat ja auch Methode. So kann man sich immer als das „arme Opfer“ der „bösen“ Politik Israels inszenieren.

Und im Westen fallen die Leute auf die Märchen von Pallywood dann auch noch rein.



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber solange nationalistische Parteien in der Regierungskoalitionen Verantwortung tragen, wird sich da nie was dran ändern.



Diese Leute tragen in erster Linie Verantwortung für ihr Volk.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Diese Leute tragen in erster Linie Verantwortung für ihr Volk.



Ernsthaft?
Anderen die Lebensgrundlage abdrehen nennst du Verantwortung fürs Volk?


----------



## Adi1 (12. Oktober 2017)

Naja, solange sich Hamas und Fatah nicht einig werden,
wird es sowieso keinen Frieden in Palästina geben. 

Wahrscheinlich brauchen die auch ein bissel Bambule,
wenn schon minderjährige Selbstmordattentäter als Märtyrer gefeiert werden,
und die Hamas noch Renten an die Eltern zahlt,
dann läuft doch einiges schief dort unten. 

Von daher, Entwicklungshilfe einstellen,
Mauer darum bauen, und ein totales Embargo verhängen.

Irgendwann löst sich das Problem von ganz alleine.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?
> Anderen die Lebensgrundlage abdrehen nennst du Verantwortung fürs Volk?



Daran sind die sogenannten "Palästienser" selbst schuld. Einfach mal von den Millionen an Hilfszahlungen (unter anderem auch aus Israel) einfach mal keine Waffen kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Irgendwann löst sich das Problem von ganz alleine.



Glaubst du das wirklich?
Die Mauer um Nord Korea ist auch hoch. Aber seit 70 Jahren werkeln die da rum und geändert hat sich nichts.
Wieso sollte denn ausgerechnet dort was geändert werden können?

Man sollte die Israelis zwingen, ihre Siedlungspolitik zu ändern und dann gibt es eine Grundlage.
Aber solange es Leute auf beiden Seiten gibt, die der anderen Seite das Recht zu Leben absprechen, wird sich nie was ändern.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Oktober 2017)

Warum nicht die sogenannten "Palästinenser" zwingen Israel anzuerkennen und die Gewalt einzustellen?


----------



## Adi1 (12. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Glaubst du das wirklich?
> Die Mauer um Nord Korea ist auch hoch. Aber seit 70 Jahren werkeln die da rum und geändert hat sich nichts.
> Wieso sollte denn ausgerechnet dort was geändert werden können?
> 
> ...



Es geht ja nicht nur um die Siedlungspolitik,

hier spielt ja der Glaubenskonflikt eine bedeutende größere Rolle,

wer wird denn regional den größeren Einfluss haben?

Ein selbstständiges Palästina möge zwar politisch ein Problem lösen,

Als Staat jedoch, wären die gar nicht existenzfähig.

Dann sieht man auch in Europa, der Kosovo ist ja auch ein eigener Staat,

da geht es drunter und drüber.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. Oktober 2017)

Warum wollen die Palästinenser ihre Unabhängigkeit eigentlich nur von Israel und nicht von Jordanien ?


----------



## Leob12 (12. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?
> Anderen die Lebensgrundlage abdrehen nennst du Verantwortung fürs Volk?



Wenn du wie Israel von Staaten umgeben bist, die schon mehrmals versucht haben den Staat Israel auszulöschen, kann man hier schon von einer Verantwortung sprechen.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Oktober 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Warum wollen die Palästinenser ihre Unabhängigkeit eigentlich nur von Israel und nicht von Jordanien ?



Ein Volk ohne Land, ganauso wie die Kurden,
ohne eine richtige funktionierende Wirtschaft und Verwaltung,

werden hier die neuen "failed states" gegründet.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ein Volk ohne Land, ganauso wie die Kurden,
> ohne eine richtige funktionierende Wirtschaft und Verwaltung,
> 
> werden hier die neuen "failed states" gegründet.


Bei den Kurden darf man aber nicht vergessen, dass ihre Unabhängigkeit von Israel unterstützt wird. Es besteht also die Chance, dass da eine Demokratie entsteht. 
Oder eben ein "Failed-State"...


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum nicht die sogenannten "Palästinenser" zwingen Israel anzuerkennen und die Gewalt einzustellen?



Weil Israel ein Staat ist, den kannst du mittels anderer Staaten unter Druck setzen.
Ein Volk, das staatenlos ist, kannst du nicht unter Druck setzen.


----------



## ARCdefender (12. Oktober 2017)

Und Israel ist auch raus aus der UNESCO

Eilmeldung: Auch Israel verlasst die UNESCO | tagesschau.de


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil Israel ein Staat ist, den kannst du mittels anderer Staaten unter Druck setzen.
> Ein Volk, das staatenlos ist, kannst du nicht unter Druck setzen.



Klar, kann man die unter Druck setzen. Als erstes sollen wir keine Hilfszahlungen mehr an die leisten. Dann sollte Israel mal alles abdrehen, was sie bisher liefern.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und Israel ist auch raus aus der UNESCO
> 
> Eilmeldung: Auch Israel verlasst die UNESCO | tagesschau.de



Richtig so. Solange solche Vereine von Diktatoren missbraucht werden, für ihre Agenda, sollten auch wir die Zahlung einstellen und rausgehen.

Hier mal eine Rede vom Sohn eines Hamasgründers vor dem Menschenrechtsrat der UN:

YouTube

Man muss sich nur mal alleine die aktuelle Besetzung des "Menschenrechtsrats" ansehen und sieht, dass das ganze bloß Hohn ist.


----------



## ARCdefender (12. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man muss sich nur mal alleine die aktuelle Besetzung des "Menschenrechtsrats" ansehen und sieht, dass das ganze bloß Hohn ist.



OK da gebe ich dir zu 100% uneingeschränkt Recht.
Aber ich verstehe die Welt langsam so nicht mehr, egal welche Nation da gerade mit Wem Krieg führt, ich finds einfach nur traurig


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man muss sich nur mal alleine die aktuelle Besetzung des "Menschenrechtsrats" ansehen und sieht, dass das ganze bloß Hohn ist.



Aber was hat das mit Kulturgüter zu tun?
Du willst ja auch ständig Kulturen schützen.
Trump steig eh aus allem aus, was ihm nichts bringt und Geld kostet.
Die UN findet er überflüssig, die Nato findet er beschissen. 
Jetzt will er NBC die Fernsehlizenz entziehen, weil sie immer schlecht über ihn berichten.
Unifec findet er sich auch bald überflüssig.
Die Amerikaner haben es nicht zur WM Endrunde nach Russland geschafft -- also braucht man das auch nicht mehr.


----------



## ARCdefender (12. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Amerikaner haben es nicht zur WM Endrunde nach Russland geschafft -- also braucht man das auch nicht mehr.



Eigentlich nicht Lustig, aber genau das habe ich auch gedacht als ich erfahren habe das US und A nicht die WM Quali geschafft haben.

Ich habe neulich mal irgendwo einen Kommentar gelesen, weiss nich mehr wo das war und von wem. Aber der ungefähre Wortlaut war:
*Eigentlich ist der Weltfrieden auf einem guten Weg gewesen, es gab und gibt da eigentlich nur noch ein Problem das Er umgesetzt wird. Das Problem nennt sich USA*
Sehe ich mittlerweile fast genauso.

Morgen wird Trump dann noch den Vertrag mit Iran aufkündigen, dann ist ja alles bereit um einen Krieg, US-israel-Saudi gegen den Iran zu starten.
Vorteil, so kann man sicher sein das der Iran sich nicht wirtschaftlich entwickelt, sein Öl verkauft und damit die US und A in Bedrängnis bringt, zeitgleich noch den Kampf in Syrien destabilisieren um dann da auch keine Ruhe einkehren zu lassen.
Nebenher droht man dann noch weiter Nordkorea und wer weiss wer als nächster dran ist. Vielleicht dann doch ein Wirtschaftskrieg gegen Deutschland, weil wir an dem Vertrag mit dem Iran festhalten wollen.
Passt dem Dump-trump sicher zu 100% in den Kram, weil wir ja so unverschämt sind und einen Handelsüberschuss haben.
Der Irre finden immer einen Grund um Stress zu machen.
Ihr merkt schon, ich bin normalerweise recht Entspannt, aber diese Dump-Trump, sorry der macht mich aggressiv.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Oktober 2017)

Warum sollte man auch an dem Iran-Deal festhalten? Appeasment funktioniert nicht. Das hat vor 80 Jahren in München schon nicht funktioniert, warum sollte es heute anders sein?


----------



## ARCdefender (12. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum sollte man auch an dem Iran-Deal festhalten?



Weil er von Seiten des Iran zu 100% eingehalten wurde.
Weil dieser Vertrag die Extremisten im Iran ausgebremst hat und erstmals seit langen mit Rohani einer an der Macht ist, der wenigstens etwas in eine andere Richtung geht.
Aber das kennt man ja von den US und A, was deren Verträge und das Wort wert sind, frag nur mal die Indianer in Nevada.
Bei den US und A muss die Demokratie mit dem Holzhammer her.
Und wer nicht das macht was US und A wollen ist direkt ein Feind der Demokratie, natürlich nur im Sinne der US und A.

Trump ist ein Idiot, eine Gefahr für den Weltfrieden und das der Rest der USA sich das ganze Spiel auch noch anschaut und diesen Irren nicht stoppt ist einfach unfassbar.

Eminem bringt es zu 100% auf den Punkt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cKN5bMTHyMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hoffe er tritt mit diesem Video eine Welle los in den USA.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Oktober 2017)

Iran unter Rohani: Alle 8 Stunden eine Hinrichtung | Mohammad Moshiri
Menschenrechtslage im Iran hat sich unter Rohani verschlechtert

Stimmt, ein ganz andere Richtigung unter Rohani...


----------



## ARCdefender (13. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Iran unter Rohani: Alle 8 Stunden eine Hinrichtung | Mohammad Moshiri
> Menschenrechtslage im Iran hat sich unter Rohani verschlechtert
> 
> Stimmt, ein ganz andere Richtigung unter Rohani...



Du hast aber schon gelesen das Rohani gegen all diese Sachen ankämpft, die in erster Linie immer noch von Ajatollah Ali Chamenei geführt werden. 
Man kann nicht über Nacht Berge versetzen, kündigt die USA nun diesen Vertrag auf, werden die Leute hinter Ajatollah Ali Chamenei wieder Oberwasser gewinnen.
Das ist es was ich mit Holzhammer meinte, aber das funktioniert so einfach nicht, eine Sache braucht zeit um sich zu entwickeln, die will aber die USA niemandem geben.


----------



## Schaffe89 (14. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum sollte man auch an dem Iran-Deal festhalten? Appeasement funktioniert nicht.



Appeasement funktioniert hervorragend, weil sich der Iran an diesen Deal bisher hält und keine Atomwaffen entwickelt, die würde auch in Nordkorea funktionieren, wenn man denn nur Verhandlungsgeschick hätte, aber die USA halten sich ja an keine Verträge.
Die USA werden das zerstören und danach werden sie den Iran in die ewigen Jagdgründe bomben so wie sie es mit der gesamten Welt vorhaben, Trump ist nur deren willfähiger Volltrottel der es dann befehlen wird.
Jahrelang hat man gewarnt, jahrelang habe ich Redaktionen angeschrieben und den Joint Vision 2020 Kurs der US Regierung erläutert (unabhängig vom Präsidenten), erläutert was die Radikalen in den USA planen.
Es hat aber niemanden interessiert und nur jetzt weil Trump vorne ist, merkt man es langsam was da geplant ist. Das ist einfach nur ein schlechter scherz, als ob ein Präsident plötzlich im Alleingang die ganze Politik ändern könne.

Sry aber wer sich hier als Gegner des Iran-Deals outet, der verliert wirklich seine Glaubwürdigkeit, das ist das beste Abkommen seit langem.

Man kann mittlerweile nur noch hoffen, dass Trump rasch nach Dallas fährt...


----------



## Leob12 (15. Oktober 2017)

Dann wird halt der Iran mit Bomben demokratisiert. Damit hat man jetzt schon Erfahrung, man wird nicht mehr so dumm wie in vorherigen Kriegen handeln. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARCdefender (24. Oktober 2017)

Langsam drehen Alle am Rad:

USA planen offenbar 24-Stunden-Bereitschaft fur B52-Atombomber - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Luftwaffe probt in Deutschland den Atomkrieg

Was geht in den Köpfen unserer Politiker und Militärs vor?
Haben wir es nur noch mit Geisteskranken zu tun?


----------



## BosnaMaster (24. Oktober 2017)

Also so dämlich schätze ich Trump(obwohl ich nicht viel von Ihm halte) nicht ein, um irgendwo mal paar Atombomben abzulassen. 

Putin eigentlich auch nicht.

Warum mann sich aber so aufspielen muss, bleibt mir weiterhin ein Rätsel. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (24. Oktober 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Langsam drehen Alle am Rad:
> 
> USA planen offenbar 24-Stunden-Bereitschaft fur B52-Atombomber - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> ...



Politiker und Militärs sind Marionetten. "Das Großkapital" will mal wieder mehr Kohle machen deshalb muß es mal knallen.


----------



## ARCdefender (24. Oktober 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Politiker und Militärs sind Marionetten. "Das Großkapital" will mal wieder mehr Kohle machen deshalb muß es mal knallen.



Bei einem Knall mit Atomwaffen dürfte dann aber auch für das Großkapital nichts mehr zu holen sein.
Die sind Alle nicht mehr ganz dicht im Kopf


----------



## mayo (24. Oktober 2017)

Leute setzt ma alle eure Aluhüte ab... Da steht doch nur, dass es sich um Vorbereitungen für den Fall einer Entscheidung der Bereitaft handelt.  
Diese ist aber noch nicht gefallen und ohne Vorbereitungen ist so eine Umsetzung nicht möglich.  Das ist ein normaler Prozess.


----------



## ARCdefender (24. Oktober 2017)

mayo schrieb:


> Leute setzt ma alle eure Aluhüte ab...



So so alles nur Aluhüte, die ganzen Drohungen von Trump, das aufziehen von Truppen samt Waffen an der Ostgrenze, das Drohen gegen Iran und wohl nun auch schon an EU Firmen nicht mit dem Iran zu handeln.
Aufstockung der Atomwaffen in den USA, Modernisierung der A-Waffen in Büchel, oder besser gesagt alte ungenaue A-Waffen werden gegen effektivere Neue ausgetauscht.
Wer hier immer noch von Aluhut spricht scheint in einem Dornröschenschlaf zu liegen.

All diese Massnahmen werden sicher nicht zum Spaß veranstaltet, hier kommt mittlerweile eine Rhetorik in der Politik zum äusseren das einem Angst und bange werden kann.
Dabei habe ich nicht Angst vor Russland oder China, sondern ganz allein vor den USA und ihren Wahnsinnigen an deren Spitze.
Wer sich allein die US Doktrin zu Gemüte führt, das A-Waffen nicht länger als Abschreckung sondern als Erstschlag-Waffen ansieht, sollte langsam mal aufwachen.
Dort drüben laufen nicht wenige umher die wirklich glauben die USA könnten einen Atomkrieg ohne großen Verlust gewinnen, allein das zeig schon wie Irre da einige sind!
Das hat mit Aluhut nichts zu tun sondern ist leider die Realität!


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Oktober 2017)

Die USA haben noch nie auf die Möglichkeit des Erstschlages verzichtet. Das ist jetzt nichts, was Trump eingeführt hat.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die USA haben noch nie auf die Möglichkeit des Erstschlages verzichtet. Das ist jetzt nichts, was Trump eingeführt hat.



Na ja, wir können ja jetzt nicht immer die Weltkriege anfangen -- da müssen mal andere vorpreschen.


----------



## Elistaer (24. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, wir können ja jetzt nicht immer die Weltkriege anfangen -- da müssen mal andere vorpreschen.


Komm den ersten hat Österreich angezettelt das war ein Bündnis Fall. Macht es zwar nicht besser aber wir waren nicht hauptsächlich daran schuld.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Oktober 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Komm den ersten hat Österreich angezettelt das war ein Bündnis Fall. Macht es zwar nicht besser aber wir waren nicht hauptsächlich daran schuld.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Eigentlich wurden beide Weltkriege von Östereich(ern) angezettlet, Hitler war im Grunde schließlich auch gebürtiger Östereicher.

Wenn man so darüber nachdenkt, schon eine verherrende Bilanz für ein so "kleines" Land im Herzen Europas, zweimal, innerhalb so kurzer Zeit, der Auslöser eines Weltkriegs gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Komm den ersten hat Österreich angezettelt das war ein Bündnis Fall. Macht es zwar nicht besser aber wir waren nicht hauptsächlich daran schuld.



Na ja, den Weltkrieg wollten alle haben, ich sehe die Schuld da bei jedem und auch Österreich Ungarn haben ja letztendlich nur drauf gewartet anfangen zu können.
Und der zweite war auch nur wieder vorprogrammiert -- da spielt es letztendlich keine Rolle, wer da angefangen hat. Wäre der Scheitelmann aus Österreich nicht gekommen, hätte es einen anderen gegeben, der in die Fußstapfen getreten wäre.

Ein dritter Weltkrieg ist aber trotzdem eher unwahrscheinlich, weil heute die Staaten über ihre wirtschaftlichen Interessen zu sehr miteinander verstrickt sind.
Da hat niemand ein Interesse, dass sich Großmächte plötzlich die Köpfe einschlagen, denn dann verdient niemand mehr was und es geht heute nur noch um die Kohle.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn man so darüber nachdenkt, schon eine verherrende Bilanz für ein so "kleines" Land im Herzen Europas, zweimal, innerhalb so kurzer Zeit, der Auslöser eines Weltkriegs gewesen zu sein.



Und wenn man guckt, wer da demnächst Kanzler wird -- beste Voraussetzungen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn man guckt, wer da demnächst Kanzler wird -- beste Voraussetzungen.



Ein Österreicher?


----------



## Elistaer (24. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ein Österreicher?


Er meint Alexander Kurz der Jüngste Bundeskanzler bisher, von der ÖVP kommen, zusammen mit der FPÖ. Wobei die ÖVP sehr Konservativ ist.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ein Österreicher?



eine eher rechts gerichtete Politik.
Er faselt ja noch, wie wichtig ihm die EU ist. Mal sehen, wann das Dementi kommt.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Oktober 2017)

Man könnte ja mal wieder etwas Platz auf der Kugel schaffen. 

Früher oder später, passiert es sowieso.


----------



## Kuhprah (24. Oktober 2017)

Das stimmt, wenn wirs nicht selber machen macht die Kugel das für uns, aber dann müsstet den Konflikt dahin bringen wo er zahlenmässig wirklich auch was bringt...   Mit paar Mio hast nichts ausgerichtet  Und das musst dann erst mal erklären...


----------



## orca113 (24. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> eine eher rechts gerichtete Politik.
> Er faselt ja noch, wie wichtig ihm die EU ist. Mal sehen, wann das Dementi kommt.



Nur weil jemand eine "rechts" gerichtete Politik betreibt heißt das noch lange nicht das er der Teufel persönlich ist oder einen Krieg will. 

Bin nach wie vor davon überzeugt das unsere Politiker nach wie vor egal ob rechts oder links nur Erfüllungsgehilfen des "Großkapitals" sind. Was das Geld sagt wird gemacht da mit es noch mehr Geld bekommt.

Mit Krieg lädt sich eben Kohle machen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Mit Krieg lädt sich eben Kohle machen.



Aber nur dann, wenn der Krieg nicht dich betrifft.


----------



## orca113 (24. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber nur dann, wenn der Krieg nicht dich betrifft.



Ja und diejenigen die die Kohle damit machen lenken den schon dahin wo sie nicht betroffen sind. Soviel ist mal sicher.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2017)

Deswegen stören auch Kriege in Afrika nicht.
Da gibt es eh kaum was zu holen, die Lage ist immer schwer einzuschätzen aber mit Waffenverkäufen lässt sich gut Geld machen.
Und die CIA verkauft ja nicht zum ersten Mal Waffen illegal.
Und was die Russen so machen, weiß sowieso niemand.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Oktober 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Nur weil jemand eine "rechts" gerichtete Politik betreibt heißt das noch lange nicht das er der Teufel persönlich ist oder einen Krieg will.



Siehe Spanien unter Franco.
Faschistische Regierung, hat sich aber unter allen Umständen, soweit wie es ging, versucht aus dem zweiten Weltkrieg raus zu halten.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Oktober 2017)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Das stimmt, wenn wirs nicht selber machen macht die Kugel das für uns, aber dann müsstet den Konflikt dahin bringen wo er zahlenmässig wirklich auch was bringt...   Mit paar Mio hast nichts ausgerichtet  Und das musst dann erst mal erklären...



Keine Sorge, das wird uns alle betreffen. 

Schon alleine die Klimaveränderungen in den nächsten 20 Jahren werden gigantische

Flüchtlingströme erzeugen, welche kaum ein europäisches Sozialsystem abfedern kann.

Dazu kommt noch eine sich anbahnende Nahrungsmittelknappheit,
und nicht zu vergessen,
dIe nächste Finanzkrise wartet auch schon.


----------



## Elistaer (25. Oktober 2017)

Das Klima ist schon total hinüber, letzte Meldungen der Arktis aus diesem Jahr zeigen eine Störung des Polar Windes eigentlich kreist der um den Pool aber durch das Abschmelzen Gerät er ins straucheln dadurch kommen die kaltfronten immer stärker zu uns. Alles angeheizt durch die Erderwärmung. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (25. Oktober 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Das Klima ist schon total hinüber, letzte Meldungen der Arktis aus diesem Jahr zeigen eine Störung des Polar Windes eigentlich kreist der um den Pool aber durch das Abschmelzen Gerät er ins straucheln dadurch kommen die kaltfronten immer stärker zu uns. Alles angeheizt durch die Erderwärmung.



Ja eben, von daher genieße noch die Zeit, welche dir noch bleibt.


----------



## Elistaer (25. Oktober 2017)

Ich will nicht wissen wie viele eine Eiszeit überleben könnten. Da hätte Afrika, die Golf-Staaten und Südamerika dann das was wir gerade erleben. Bevölkerungs + mit dem Unterschied das sie so viele nicht ernähren können. Darauf folgen durch Hunger und Not kämpfe.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (25. Oktober 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich will nicht wissen wie viele eine Eiszeit überleben könnten. Da hätte Afrika, die Golf-Staaten und Südamerika dann das was wir gerade erleben. Bevölkerungs + mit dem Unterschied das sie so viele nicht ernähren können. Darauf folgen durch Hunger und Not kämpfe.



Von Eiszeiten sind wir weit entfernt,

eher wird die Hitze ein riesengroßes Problem werden,

auch in Europa, gerade in den Gr0ßstädten.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Von Eiszeiten sind wir weit entfernt,



Wir leben in einer Eiszeit.


----------



## Elistaer (25. Oktober 2017)

Auf Hitze folgt Kälte vergesse das nicht. Durch Erwärmung der Meere schmilzt das Eis ca 1/3 oder mehr an Süßwasser gebunden in Eis das die Strömung im Meer abschwächen würde bis zum Stillstand. 

Die Strömungen beeinflussen auch die Luftströme da kommt eines zum anderen. Das passiert ja gerade in der Arktis das wärmere Wasser erwärmt die luftschichten und dadurch geriet der Strom um die Arktis ins Wanken.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (26. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wir leben in einer Eiszeit.



Klimatisch betrachtet schon, der Wechsel zu einer Warmzeit wird durch uns jedoch radikal beschleunigt.

Ich glaube nicht daran, dass das weltweite zögerliche Handeln
den Klimawandel noch sinnvoll begrenzen wird. 
Die angestrebten max. 2 Grad Celsius Erwährung sind doch gar nicht zu halten.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2017)

Das mit der Begrenzung der Erwärmung ist letztendlich nur Marketing um sich was schön reden zu können.
Wenn man begrenzen wollte, hätte man vor 50-100 Jahren anfangen sollen.
Heute ist die Katze schon im Brunnen und du musst jetzt schauen, ob du die Flüchtlinge aufnehmen willst, die vor Klimakatastrophen fliehen oder nicht..


----------



## Adi1 (26. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn man begrenzen wollte, hätte man vor 50-100 Jahren anfangen sollen.
> Heute ist die Katze schon im Brunnen und du musst jetzt schauen, ob du die Flüchtlinge aufnehmen willst, die vor Klimakatastrophen fliehen oder nicht..



Naja, vor 50 oder 100 Jahren wusste man noch nix davon.

Jetzt ist der Zug definitiv abgefahren, Klimaflüchtlinge hin oder her, spielt eigentlich keine Rolle mehr.

Europa wird sich sowieso einigeln, andere wohlhabende Regionen werden nachziehen.

Eher geht es doch darum, wie wird der Wohlstand gesichert,
und vor allem, verteidigt.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, vor 50 oder 100 Jahren wusste man noch nix davon.



Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass die Wissenschaft das schon wusste -- nur wird sie ja immer ignoriert und als Panikmache dargestellt.
Das gleiche hattest du bei FCKW. Wurde auch erst als Panikmache dargestellt und dann wurde es plötzlich verboten.
Schon lange gab es Forschungen, die eine Verbindung von Rauchen und Krebs aufstellten, aber auch das wurde ignoriert.
Der Katalysator musste auch per Zwang eingeführt werden. Von alleine hätte die Automobilindustrie ihn nie eingeführt. Ganz im Gegenteil. Es wurde erklärt, dass der Katalysator Arbeitsplätze zerstören würde. Also wieder dieses Totschlagargument mit den Arbeitsplätzen.

Aber ich weiß jetzt nicht, wo das zum dritten Weltkrieg führen soll. 
Von daher.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber ich weiß jetzt nicht, wo das zum dritten Weltkrieg führen soll.
> Von daher.



Ja genau, um mal wieder auf das Thema zurückzukommen. 

Irgendeiner von diesen momentanen regierenden Psychopathen wird schon mal anfangen. 

Auch getrieben durch die Finanzwirtschaft,
welche gar nicht mehr weiß, wo sie ihre Kohle gewinnbringend anlegen soll.

Die Blase wird mal platzen, dagegen wird die letzte Finanzblase Pillepalle sein.

Das wird dann schon noch mal richtig krachen,
dagegen ist Silvester ein Lacher.


----------



## Tekkla (28. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Irgendeiner von diesen momentanen regierenden Psychopathen wird schon mal anfangen.
> 
> Auch getrieben durch die Finanzwirtschaft,
> welche gar nicht mehr weiß, wo sie ihre Kohle gewinnbringend anlegen soll.



Was hilft all das viele Geld, wenn man dafür nichts kaufen kann? Ich meine, so wenn so alles kaputt ist und kaum noch einer da ist, der sich was kaufen könnte.


----------



## mayo (28. Oktober 2017)

Das es einen 3 Weltkrieg geben wird, ist klar. Ich denke jedoch nicht, dass er in den nächsten 50jahren ausbrechen wird. 
Sicherlich wird es hier und da größere Konflikte geben diese werden allerdings nicht auf die „Welt“ umgreifen. 

Der Ukraine-Konflikt ist auch nicht eskaliert wie von vielen prophezeit. Selbst die dümmsten der großen Landesoberhäupter, werden solche Konflikte in naher Zukunft eher regional Lösen. 

Der einzige der da schlecht durchschaubar ist, ist unser Freund Kim. Aber auch dies wurde ein, zwar recht großer, jedoch regionaler Konflikt werden. Auch wenn das in Asien bei einem Ausbruch sehr viel Unglück bedeuten würde.


----------



## ARCdefender (28. Oktober 2017)

mayo schrieb:


> Der Ukraine-Konflikt ist auch nicht eskaliert wie von vielen prophezeit. Selbst die dümmsten der großen Landesoberhäupter, werden solche Konflikte in naher Zukunft eher regional Lösen.



Regional = Europa?

Der Ukraine Konflikt eskaliert nicht?
Wladimir Putin weitet "Sapad"-Manover an Nato-Ostgrenze aus - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Russland: Wladimir Putin lasst Raketen mit Nuklearsprengkopfen testen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Russland-Sanktionen: US-Regierung veroffentlicht Liste mit russischen Firmen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Das könnte, und so hat es den Anschein, sehr bald richtig eskalieren, absolut von den USA gewollt!
Mal sehen ob wir 2018 oder gar Weihnachten 2017 noch erleben dürfen.


----------



## mayo (28. Oktober 2017)

Ja, es eskaliert nicht. Truppenübungen und Demonstration der der Waffenstärke waren im kalten Krieg Gang und gebe. 

Unter einer militärischen Eskalation auf der Krim, würde ich eine vollständige Besetzung jener versehen. Jetzt es ist nur neues Säbelrasseln der Atommächte um allen ins Gedächtnis zu rufen, dass man es noch kann wenn nötig.  Außerdem kurbelt das die eigene Wirtschaft , im Falle von Russland mehr da die mit vielen Sanktion seitens der Weltgemeinschaft zu kämpfen haben. Sowas stärkt, auch wenn nur kurzfristig, die Moral des einfachen Volkes und die Betroffenen Wirtschaftszweige werden angekurbelt. 

Wenn Putin wollte, hatte er schon längst die Krim besetzt. So dementiert er eine aktive Unterstützung der Separatisten und Zeigt seine Muskeln.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Oktober 2017)

TheTekkster schrieb:


> Was hilft all das viele Geld, wenn man dafür nichts kaufen kann? Ich meine, so wenn so alles kaputt ist und kaum noch einer da ist, der sich was kaufen könnte.



Ein kleiner Teil der Menschheit wird schon überleben  ...
... und dann beginnt das Spiel von vorne.


----------



## ARCdefender (28. Oktober 2017)

mayo schrieb:


> Wenn Putin wollte, hatte er schon längst die Krim besetzt. So dementiert er eine aktive Unterstützung der Separatisten und Zeigt seine Muskeln.



Ich glaube nicht das Putin das will, was ich aber glaube ist das die USA es so lange provozieren bis er gar keine andere Wahl mehr hat als sich zu wehr zu setzen.
Zumal die USA ja so davon ausgehen das sie einen Atomkrieg ohne große eigene Verluste gewinnen können, die benutzen Europa dann als ihr Schlachtfeld und wenn sie merken sie packen es nicht geben sie klein bei.
Da haben wir aber dann reichlich wenig davon. 
Die USA können sich ja meinetwegen mit Russland anlegen, dann sollen sie aber bitte vorher ihre scheiss Waffen und Soldaten aus Europa abziehen, aber dann hätten Sie garantiert nicht so eine dicke Lippe gegenüber Russland.

Fakt ist, Alles was wir hier gerade an Problemen mit Russland, Ukaraine, Flüchtlingen aus Syrien usw. haben, haben wir der USA zu verdanken und keinem Anderem.


----------



## Tekkla (28. Oktober 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Fakt ist, Alles was wir hier gerade an Problemen mit Russland, Ukaraine, Flüchtlingen aus Syrien usw. haben, haben wir der USA zu verdanken und keinem Anderem.


 Gehe ich nicht mit los. Seit Putin die Fäden in der Hand hält, hat sich Russland wieder in die ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken eingemischt. Sicher, man hat seitens der USA immer wieder versucht die Opposition in den jeweiligen Ländern zu stützen. Sei es in der Ukraine, in Georgien oder zur Prävention in Polen oder dem Baltikum. Überall, wo russisch sprachige Minderheiten existieren, kann und muss man mit dem politischen Einfluß Russlands rechnen. Wenn nun, wie auf der Krim, geostrategische Interessen dazu kommen, dann wird halt auch militärisch interveniert. 

Man kann den USA ja vieles anlasten. Besonders das Rumgelüge, wenn es um die Rechtfertigung ihrer Aktivitäten geht, dann ist das meiste am Ende doch entweder maßlos übertrieben oder an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Doch anders als Russland, trumpfen die Amis in ihrer Prollart offen auf. Bei Russland besetzen Soldaten ohne Hoheitsabzeichen die Krim, kasernieren die ukrainischen Soldaten und lassen am Ende einen "Volksentscheid" mit 97% Zustimmung abhalten. Wer meint, dass das Russland glaubwürdiger macht, der glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann.

Der Einzige wirkliche Unterschied zwischen der Wahrnehmung des Gebarens von USA und Russland liegt darin, dass Russland in den letzten bummelig 30 Jahren zu einer Machtpolitik in dem Maße von USA nicht in der Lage war. Die hatten schlicht kein Geld dafür. Und bei richtiger Betrachtung haben sie auch jetzt kein Geld dafür. Aber egal. Wenn es um Nationalismus geht, dann lebt ein Volk im Zweifel auch einfach mal schlechter. Das geht aber nicht auf Dauer gut. Denn am Ende kommt immer wer wie die Bolschewiki und fegt die Nationalisten hinweg.

Was die Flüchtlinge angeht, so erleben wir hier nicht ein Ergebnis der USA. Die sind nur ein Brandbeschleuniger. Es ist mMn viel mehr das Ergebnis von rund 500 Jahren Kolonialisierung. Was uns als "Westen" reicht gemacht hat, das fliegt uns halt um die Ohren, und wir müssen damit klar kommen. Es ist eine Art Quittung für eine Zeche, die wir endlich mal zahlen sollten. Aktiv. Nicht mit Waffen, aber mit der Erkenntnis und dem Willen einer dauerhaften Umverteilung von Reichtum. Dann werden die Konfliktherde auch weniger.


----------



## Shooot3r (29. Oktober 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Regional = Europa?
> 
> Der Ukraine Konflikt eskaliert nicht?
> Wladimir Putin weitet "Sapad"-Manover an Nato-Ostgrenze aus - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> ...


*********** gar nichts wird passieren. Glaubt ihr Russland oder die USA haben ein Interesse an einen Krieg vor der eigenen Tür? Ganz sicher nicht. Auch ein einmaschieren in Europa seitens der Russen wird es nicht geben. Hier ist nichts, was für sie von Interesse wäre. Gar nichts. Es würde nur Verwaltung bedeuten, was von dem mittlerweile maroden russischen Militär gar nicht zu bewerkstelligen ist.

Krim habe ich Mal als strategischen Punkt aussen vor gelassen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ARCdefender (31. Oktober 2017)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Dummschwätzer



Meldung ist raus!



Shooot3r schrieb:


> USA haben ein Interesse an einen Krieg vor der eigenen Tür? Ganz sicher nicht.



Da hier von Europa gesprochen wurde, frage ich Dich, liegt Europa vor der Tür der USA?



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Auch ein einmaschieren in Europa seitens der Russen wird es nicht geben. Hier ist nichts, was für sie von Interesse wäre. Gar nichts. Es würde nur Verwaltung bedeuten, was von dem mittlerweile maroden russischen Militär gar nicht zu bewerkstelligen ist.



Diese Aussage wurde weder von Mir oder sonst Jemanden hier gemacht, das Russland das will, vielleicht mal erst richtig Lesen bevor man andere Leute hier im Forum als Dummschwätzer beleidigt.


----------



## Shooot3r (31. Oktober 2017)

Gemeldet🤣. Alles klar. Mach du lieber Panik hier, was sensible Gemüter noch glauben könnten, von wegen wir erleben Weihnachten nicht mehr usw. Einfach nur Blödsinn. Dann drücke ich mich halt anders raus. Uns wird hier kein Krieg drohen, Ausser vielleicht gegen den Terrorismus , wo wir eigentlich schon mittendrin sind. Die Russen , und auch die Amerikaner sind nicht an einem globalen krieg interessiert, genauso wenig wie die Chinesen. Amis können sich keinen globalen krieg leisten, die Chinesen wollen eine Wirtschaftsweltmacht werden. Wohin sollen sie ihre Sachen verkaufen ? Die Russen können den Gaspreis diktieren wie sie wollen und sind froh über den Abnehmer Europa. Hier wird nichts passieren. Eventuell regional in NK ..

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Da hier von Europa gesprochen wurde, frage ich Dich, liegt Europa vor der Tür der USA?



Politisch und wirtschaftlich ist Europa der Vorgarten der USA.


----------



## JePe (31. Oktober 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das Putin das will, was ich aber glaube ist das die USA es so lange provozieren bis er gar keine andere Wahl mehr hat als sich zu wehr zu setzen.



Koenntest Du das etwas ausfuehren? Wie sieht eine "Provokation" aus, gegen die man sich anders als durch einen Krieg nicht "zur Wehr setzen" kann? In der juengsten Vergangenheit hat sich Russland primaer ausserhalb seines Staatsgebietes "zur Wehr gesetzt" (Krim, Donbass).



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Fakt ist, Alles was wir hier gerade an Problemen mit Russland, Ukaraine, Flüchtlingen aus Syrien usw. haben, haben wir der USA zu verdanken und keinem Anderem.



Nein, das ist Deine Meinung, aber gewiss kein "Fakt". Von hinten nach vorne: wann hat Russland - nachdem man zunaechst wieder die schon von der Krim bekannten Nebelkerzen von "Fake News" und "anti-russischer Hysterie" abgefackelt hatte- begonnen, sich militaerisch in Syrien zu engagieren? September 2015? Wann begannen die Fluechtlingsstroeme nach Europa? September 2015? Wer hat die Krim besetzt und unter Verstoss gegen das voelkerrechtliche Gebot des Gewaltverzichts die Krim besetzt, dort die Durchfuehrung eines Referendums durch eine politische Kraft ermoeglicht, die bei der letzten regulaeren Wahl 2 (zwei!) Prozent der Stimmen erhielt und in Windeseile ein Gesetz gekippt, dass die Aufnahme von Gebieten in die Russische Foederation bis dahin nur dann erlaubte, wenn der urspruengliche Staat dem zustimmt? Russland? Welche "Probleme" haben wir mit Russland? Massive Meinungsmache & Hetze (Stichwort: Lisa)? Einmischung in politische Willensbildungsprozesse?

Man sollte dem KGB-Obersten wahrlich einen Orden der Voelkerverstaendigung verleihen fuer all die Wohltaten, die er ueber die Welt gebracht hat, bringt und womoeglich noch bringen wird.


----------



## ARCdefender (9. November 2017)

JePe mit dir diskutiere ich erst gar nicht, ich kenne deine Meinung und wie du zur RF stehst, da ist jede Diskussion vergeben.

@ Shooot3r:
Warum gehst Du davon aus das ich glaube Russland wird hier irgendetwas anfangen?
Das werden und wollen Sie nicht, ich mach mir keine Sorgen das Russland hier in Europa einen Krieg anfängt, sondern die ganzen NATO Spinner, die hier eine Gefahr durch Russland heraufbeschwören Die gar nicht existent ist, was Du ja auch schon dargelegt hast und so auch zu 100% stimmt.
Man ist auch schon dabei den nächsten Schritt in diese Richtung zu gehen:
Nato-Minister stimmen fur neue Kommandozentren - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Man sollt dieses Vorgehen mal hinterfragen und nicht mit, ach was, war im Kalten Krieg auch so, abtun.
Ich will hier keinesfalls Putin als den strahlenden Engel abtun, ja Er ist alles andere als ein Guter, aber was hier gerade an Stimmung in den Medien und an Nato-Aufmarsch gegen Russland betrieben wird sollte einen mal Aufhorchen lassen.
Für mich ist die Nato so kein Bündnis der Verteidigung mehr, sondern ein verlängerter Arm der USA um ihre Interessen militärisch umzusetzen.


Gut bis Weihnachten war jetzt etwas überspitzt von mir, aber wenn das Alles so weiter geht haben wir in nächster Zukunft hier wirklich einen Krieg und wenn es dazu kommt kann Sich jeder mit gesundem Menschenverstand ausmahlen was daraus entstehen wird.

Und auch die Sache mit Nordkorea sollte man nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen, wer glaubt das China die Füße still hält, sollten die USA dort wirklich Militärisch tätig werden, der glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann.
Ich habe den Kalten Krieg miterlebt und ich finde die Momentane Situation weitaus Bedrohlicher als es zuzeiten des Kalten Kriegs war.


----------



## Tekkla (9. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> was hier gerade an Stimmung in den Medien und an Nato-Aufmarsch gegen Russland betrieben wird sollte einen mal Aufhorchen lassen.


Dann solltest du dich mal dringend mit der Größe der jeweiligen Truppenkontingente an der Grenze Nato/Russland beschäftigen. Es ist immer noch so, wie es schon im Kalten Krieg war. Bis die Europäer einen Widerstand organisiert hätten, da wären die Russen schon über Berlin hinaus.  An der Grenze zu den Natostaaten im Osten stehen hunderttausende russische Soldaten samt schwerem Gerät fast direkt an der Grenze und üben nahezu Jahr für Jahr einen Angriff auf fiktive Länder im Westen. Die Paar tausend Soldaten, die man jetzt zur Gewissensberuhigung seitens der Nato ins Baltikum, nach Polen und anderen Grenzstastaaten verlegt, sind dagegen doch nur ein Witz und von der militärischen Schlagkraft lächerlich. Da geht es um reine Symbolpolitik und Strategie. Denn, wenn man seitens einer russischen Regierung meint, man müsse, wie schon so oft in den letzten Jahren gezeigt, militärisch das eigenen Staatsgebiet vergrößern, dann würde man zwangsläufig auch Soldaten der USA, der Briten, der Franzosen oder auch von uns angreifen. In der Folge wäre ein "Schutz russischer Minderheiten", wie man diese Landnahme so schön seitens Russlands verklausuliert, ein direkter Angriff auf Nato Bündnispartner. Ohne diese strategische Maßnahme könnte man sich seitens der Nato im Fall der Fälle sonst nämlich - wie man es seitens des Westens damals beim Sudetenland einfach tat - einfach aus der Affäre ziehen. 



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Gut bis Weihnachten war jetzt etwas überspitzt von mir, aber wenn das Alles so weiter geht haben wir in nächster Zukunft hier wirklich einen Krieg


Schlicht: NÖ.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und auch die Sache mit Nordkorea sollte man nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen, wer glaubt das China die Füße still hält, sollten die USA dort wirklich Militärisch tätig werden, der glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann.


Kriege führt man, wenn man als Befehlshaber weiß, dass man selber nicht davon betroffen sein wird. Aber das hat sich seit Ende des WKII erledigt. Wer heute einen großangelegten Konflikt vom Zaun bricht, der schneidet sich selber tief ins Fleisch. Klar, in deiner Fantasie fallen schon A-Bomben, aber das ist nur deine Fantasie.  



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ich habe den Kalten Krieg miterlebt und ich finde die Momentane Situation weitaus Bedrohlicher als es zuzeiten des Kalten Kriegs war.


Geburtsjahrgang? Ich bin 1975. Ich habe den Kalten Krieg nicht als bedrohlich empfunden. Ebenso wie ich es jetzt nicht bedrohlich empfinde.


----------



## ARCdefender (9. November 2017)

TheTekkster schrieb:


> Geburtsjahrgang? Ich bin 1975. Ich habe den Kalten Krieg nicht als bedrohlich empfunden. Ebenso wie ich es jetzt nicht bedrohlich empfinde.



1971 und ich sehe das etwas anders als Du.
Und zu den A-Waffen, treibe ein Tier in die Enge und es wird zu allem greifen.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> 1971 und ich sehe das etwas anders als Du.
> Und zu den A-Waffen, treibe ein Tier in die Enge und es wird zu allem greifen.



Dann sind wir gleich alt.
Und ich habe weder den kalten Krieg als Bedrohung gesehen noch sehe ich jetzt irgendwelche globale Bedrohungen.
Klar, Putin ist ein Mensch, der sich nach der früheren Stärke der Sowjetunion zurück sehnt. Als das Land noch groß war.
Aber er ist auch nicht blöd und weiß, wo er die Grenze ziehen kann. Daher wird auch im Baltikum nicht das passieren, was in der Ost Ukraine passiert ist.
Nichtsdestotrotz muss der Krieg in der Ukraine aufhören. Die Ukraine gehört ebenso zu Europa wie Russland und die Ukraine wird auch immer mit Russland verbunden sein. Das sollten endlich mal alle Seiten einsehen und darauf eine Zusammenarbeit aufbauen.
Andererseits haben wir einen Spinner und Rassisten im Oval Office hocken.
Da muss man natürlich schauen, dass man den Typen ein wenig einfängt. 
Und die Nato ist meiner Meinung nach sowieso überholt und sollte dringend reformiert werden.


----------



## ARCdefender (9. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da muss man natürlich schauen, dass man den Typen ein wenig einfängt.
> Und die Nato ist meiner Meinung nach sowieso überholt und sollte dringend reformiert werden.



Genau das macht mir eben Sorge, ein Spinner und eben eine Nato die immer noch im selben Denkmodus sitzt und wie im Kalten Krieg agiert.
Die Nato gehört aufgelöst und für Europa gehört eine EU Arme, ganz ohne Einfluss aus den USA.
Und zur Ukraine, hätte man die Dinge langsam angegangen und nicht versucht durch wie so oft einen Regime Change die Demokratie in die Ukraine zu bringen, sähe die Sache heute etwas anders aus.
Ja was Putin gemacht hat war falsch, aber Ja auch das er gar keine andere Wahl hatte, weil er auf keinen Fall die Schwarzmeer Flotte aufgeben würde und einfach die Hände in den Schoß legt und schaut wie dann der nächste Nato-Stützpunkt auf der Krim installiert wird.
Und das wussten alle, die da im Hintergrund mit an der Ukraine rumgebastelt haben.
Was jetzt wieder gemacht wird, erinnert mich nur an "Haltet den Dieb, ruft der eigentliche Verursacher.

Und zu Nordkorea, nun der Machthaber dort, weiß das seine Tage gezählt sind, sollte es zu einem militärischem Konflikt mit den USA kommen und Er weiß auch das es dann um sein Leben und die Macht geschehen sein wird.
Und darum wird er dann auch seine A-Waffen einsetzen, entweder gegen Südkorea oder die feindlichen Truppen im eigenem Land, hätten die Nazis auch gemacht, wären sie im besitz der A-Waffe gewesen.
Der sagt sich, wenn ich sterben muss, nehme ich alle Anderen mit und glaub mir, der dicke Kim tickt genau so
Und so wie Trump tickt, ist ihm zuzutrauen das er bei einer Kurzschlussreaktion den Angriff auf Nordkorea befiehlt, vor allem traue ich es Ihm zu wenn der Druck auf ihn Innerpolitisch weiter ansteigt.
Das würde in einer Kettenreaktion enden, weil China garantiert keinen bock darauf hat das sine Grenzen dem Fallout ausgesetzt sind und sicher dann nicht nur sagen, Du, Du, Du, das war aber nicht OK, das diskutieren wir aber mal vor der UN.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2017)

Die Nato gehört nicht aufgelöst.
Die Nato muss sich eben der neuen globalen Weltlage stellen.
Und das geht nur, wenn man global agiert. Also auch die Staaten mit ins Boot holt, die man früher bekämpft hat.
Ich verstehe eh nicht, wieso man Russland ausschließt. 
Schon in den 90ern hätte man Russland in der Nato einbinden können. Sicher nicht als Mitglied, aber als beobachteten Staat, als befreundeter Staat.
Und unter Putin hätte Russland dann sicher auch Mitglied in der Nato werden können und gemeinsam hätte man dann die Nato reformiert.
Das alles wurde nicht gemacht, weil mal wieder nationale Interessen größer waren. Das kann man sowohl der USA als auch Russland ankreiden, dass da nichts passiert ist und es heute nun so ist, wie es eben ist.
Ein militärisches Bündnis der großen Staaten gemeinsam hätte echt ein Zeichen in der Welt setzen können.

Und wie kommst du auf einen Nato Stützpunkt auf der Krim?
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass die Ukraine einen Antrag auf Mitgliedschaft in der Nato gestellt hat.
Und die Russen hatten ja einen Vertrag mit der Ukraine, der besagt, dass sie die Krim als Spützpunkt für ihre Schwarzmeerflotte nutzen können.
Abgesehen davon halte ich eine Schwarzmeerflotte eh für sinnfrei, da die Türkei den Bosporus schnell dicht machen könnte, dann kommt sowieso kein russisches Kriegsschiff da raus.#
Gleichzeitig gab es noch einen Vertrag zwischen Russland und der Ukraine, dass Russland die Souveränität und die Selbstbestimmung der Ukraine mit all ihren Territorien akzeptiert, wenn die Ukraine im Gegenzug auf Atomwaffen verzichtet -- denn nach dem Zerfall der Sowjetunion verfügte die Ukraine über einen erheblich Anteil an den Atomwaffen der Sowjets.
Hätten die Ukraine nämlich noch Atomwaffen, hätte Russland die Krim garantiert nicht annektiert.


----------



## ARCdefender (9. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du auf einen Nato Stützpunkt auf der Krim?
> Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass die Ukraine einen Antrag auf Mitgliedschaft in der Nato gestellt hat.



Logische Schlussfolgerung, wenn man die Vergangenheit der anderen östlichen EU Staaten verfolgt hat.
Wäre die Ukraine schon in der EU, wäre auch der Beitritt zur Nato nicht fern.
Und zu dem Poltern aus Polen, nun zu der Regierung braucht man dort wohl nichts mehr zu sagen, die gehören aus der Nato und auch der EU geworfen, was die NATO betrifft auch die Türkei, so wie Sie sich unter Erdogan entwickelt hat.
Wird aber nicht passieren, weil diese Länder braucht man ja als Nato Pufferzone gegen die bösen Russen.

Dem Anfang deines Beitrags kann ich nur zu 100% zustimmen.
Zu dieser Aussage:


Threshold schrieb:


> Hätten die Ukraine nämlich noch Atomwaffen, hätte Russland die Krim garantiert nicht annektiert.


Die Ukraine hatte nie eigene Atomwaffen, dieses Waffen gehörten der Sowjetunion und wurden nach dem Zerfall Dieser abgezogen und unter dem Abrüstungsvertrag verschrottet.
Und wir können froh sein das dort keine A-Waffen mehr waren zum Zeitpunkt des Putches, wenn man sich an die Aussagen von Ex-Regierungschefin Julija Timoschenko so vor Augen führt:
Timoschenko-Telefonat: Putin in die Stirn schiessen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2017)

Da ist mir dann zuviel Konjunktiv drin. 

Und du kannst keine Länder aus der Nato werfen. Das sehen die Verträge nun mal nicht vor.
Ansonsten hätte man die USA schon längst rauswerfen müssen.
Ist wie bei der EU. Rauswerfen geht nicht. Sie müssen von selbst austreten.

Was mich viel eher stört, ist die Beharrlichkeit der Trump Administration auf das 2% Ziel für das Militär.
Das hat Obama zwar auch schon gefordert und Bush Junior ebenso, aber das war halt nur Geschwätz. Das hat keiner Ernst genommen.
Trump jedoch poltert herum, das ist der Unterschied.
Ich wüsste auch nicht, wieso die Nato Mitglieder mehr ins Militär investieren sollten. 
Was kann z.B. Deutschland dafür, dass die USA überall auf der Welt Militärstützpunkte halten müssen? Dass das eine Menge Geld kostet, sollte von sich aus klar sein.
Ich bin eher dafür, dass die USA ihre Militärausgaben mal eingrenzen, bevor die Nato Mitglieder ihre Ausgaben erweitern.
Ich persönlich sehe Russland eh nicht als Bedrohung an. Klar, Putin hat merkwürdige Ansichten und ich bin auch nicht mit der russischen Innen und Außenpolitik einverstanden, aber aktuell sehe ich eine größere Bedrohung für den Weltfrieden im Oval Office hocken.


----------



## ARCdefender (9. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich persönlich sehe Russland eh nicht als Bedrohung an. Klar, Putin hat merkwürdige Ansichten und ich bin auch nicht mit der russischen Innen und Außenpolitik einverstanden, aber aktuell sehe ich eine größere Bedrohung für den Weltfrieden im Oval Office hocken.



Und genau, das ist es was mir auch Angst macht, habe ich aber weiter vorn auch schon geschrieben.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und genau, das ist es was mir auch Angst macht, habe ich aber weiter vorn auch schon geschrieben.



Ja, aber im Gegensatz zu autokratischen Regime sind die USA ein demokratischer Staat, in dem es immer noch eine Gewaltenteilung gibt.
Ohne den Kongress kann Trump nicht plötzlich Nord Korea angreifen oder so. 
Solange die Checks and Balance in den USA funktionieren, sehe ich da bisher keine Gefahr.
Trump ist wie ein kleines Kind, das herumpöbelt, wenn es nicht das kriegt, was es will und dann in der Ecke schmollt, wenns länger dauert.

Erschreckender finde ich eher, dass es weltweit einen Zulauf für Rechtspopulisten gibt.
das Nationalistische scheint wieder in den Vordergrund zu treten und das Jahrzehnte lange Bemühen um ein friedliches Europa sehe ich aktuell gefährdet. 
Ich habe Angst davor, in welcher Welt meine Enkelkinder mal hineingeboren werden.


----------



## ARCdefender (9. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, aber im Gegensatz zu autokratischen Regime sind die USA ein demokratischer Staat, in dem es immer noch eine Gewaltenteilung gibt.
> Ohne den Kongress kann Trump nicht plötzlich Nord Korea angreifen oder so.



*Obwohl das Recht zur Kriegserklärung nach Artikel I Abschnitt 8 der Verfassung dem Kongress zusteht, kann der Präsident den Truppen selbständig nahezu alle Befehle erteilen, sofern er gewisse parlamentarische Kontrollrechte wahrt und nicht formal einen Krieg erklärt.*

Und das Trump einen Sch*** auf die parlamentarische Kontrollrechte gibt, was seinem Ego entspricht, haben wir alle schon dieses Jahr gesehen, wo er einfach Syrien angegriffen hat mit Raketen oder eben die Aktion mit der Mother of Bombs.
Klar kann der Kongress diesen Krieg dann stoppen, aber was vorher dann an Schaden zugefügt wurde lässt sich nicht mehr kitten.

Und was die Rechtspopulisten angeht, nun ich denke da kennst Du meine Meinung dazu aus dem Bundestagswahlen Thema hier im Forum. Also auch da 100% Zustimmung.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2017)

Ja, Trump kann hier und da machen, aber es ist eben ein Unterschied, ob er ein militärisches Ziel in einem Land angreift, mit dem sie eh schon in Konflikt stehen oder ob er ein ganz anderes Land angreift, mit dem er nur selbst per Twitter draufhaut.
Bush Junior hat ja dick Beweise für Massenvernichtungswaffen vorgelegt -- auch vor der UN -- und dann mit einem Kongress Beschluss den Irak angegriffen.
Dass die Beweise gefälscht waren, wissen wir heute -- wobei ich sogar glaube, dass Bush das mit echt Absichten gemacht hat und man ihm die Beweise nur untergeschoben hat. Der britische Geheimdienst hatte da ja seine Finger drin.

Wie gesagt -- vor Trump habe ich auch Angst, keine Frage, aber noch sehe ich da keine Gefahr, dass wir seinetwegen in einen Weltkrieg hineinstolpern. 
Die Chinesen haben kein Interessen an einem Konflikt mit Nord Korea. Die Russen sowieso nicht. Japan und Süd Korea schon gar nicht.
Und dass Nord Korea über Atomwaffen verfügen, muss man nicht mittels Beweise fingieren. Das ist bekannt. Alleine deswegen wird man sich da zurück halten.
Trump sollte sich eh lieber auf die Probleme konzentrieren, die die USA im Inneren haben. Da brennt doch inzwischen die Luft. Aber das scheint ihn nicht zu kümmern. Echt traurig.


----------



## Taskmaster (9. November 2017)

Naja, "dick Beweise" hatte Bush nie. Der größte "Beweis" war Curveball und den hatte man beim BND aufgetrieben (und zuvor schon für unglaubwürdig erklärt, aber das interessierte ja niemanden).
Hätte der BND Curveball nicht wilig weitergereicht, hätten Bush gar nichts vorlegen können.

Dazu gerne ans Herz gelegt: Curveball bezieht Stellung zu seinen Geschichten und Lügen (Doku - SWR)


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2017)

Deswegen wurde er ja auch von der UN abgewiesen.
Nur für den US Kongress reichte es und Hillary Clinton hatte dem Krieg damals auch zugestimmt.
Und der amerikanische Bettvorleger sprang dann gleich mit ins Bett -- Tony Blair.


----------



## Taskmaster (9. November 2017)

Hm? Wann wurde der abgewiesen? Colin Powells gesamte Argumentation vor dem UN-Sicherheitsrat basierte auf dessen Aussagen. Die Grafiken und Geschichten von den "mobilen Chemielaboren" und co. stammten alle aus der Feder Curveballs.

Irak-Krieg: Der Kriegsgrund kam aus Deutschland - WELT



> Wenige Tage später trat der damalige US-Außenminister Colin Powell vor den UN-Sicherheitsrat. Anhand von Grafiken und Schaubildern, die jenen bis auf wenige Striche glichen, die der BND nach "Curveball"-Aussagen angefertigt hatte, rechtfertigte er einen Militärschlag.
> 
> Wenn es einen Widerspruch in der rot-grünen Irakpolitik gibt, dann wird er in diesem Punkt offenbar. Warum hat die Bundesregierung nicht verhindert, daß der US-Außenminister Informationen aus Deutschland im UN-Sicherheitsrat verwendete, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits beim BND ernsthaft in Zweifel gezogen worden waren und die dennoch der Rechtfertigung des Kriegszuges dienen sollten?
> 
> Dieser Widerspruch ist bis heute nicht aufgeklärt, und er ärgert nach wie vor einige in der US-Administration. "Wenn Powell gesagt hätte, wir haben eine einzige Quelle, mit der wir selbst nie gesprochen haben und deren Namen wir nicht kennen, hätten ihn die Leute ausgelacht", sagt heute David Kay, der als Sonderbeauftragter der US-Regierung nach dem Feldzug vergeblich die Massenvernichtungswaffen gesucht hatte. *Es ärgert sie maßlos, daß einer der entscheidenden Hinweise zum Angriff aus Deutschland kam, das aber weder mit dem Krieg noch dem durch ihn verursachten Desaster in Zusammenhang gebracht werden will.* Am meisten aber ärgert es sie, sich auf diese Informationen gestützt zu haben.



Bei uns hat jeder einen schnaufenden Joschka Fischer im Gedächtnis, der sich wild gegen den Krieg ausspricht. In Wirklichkeit hätte man diesen tatsächlich verhindern können, wenn man es auf Deutscher Seite denn gewollt hätte.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2017)

Hat die UN dem Irak Krieg zugestimmt?
Nein, hat sie nicht. Ergo abgewiesen.


----------



## Taskmaster (9. November 2017)

Es ist schon ein massiver Unterschied, ob bestimmte Aussagen/Beweismittel nicht zugelassen oder abgewiesen werden oder der Sicherheitsrat der Argumentation im Ganzen nicht folgt und einen abschließenden Negativ-Beschluss fasst. 
Curveball wurde nie abgewiesen, seine Lügen wurden der ganzen Welt bewusst als Fakt verkauft.
Und weil Deutschland nicht offen gesagt hat, wie unzuverlässig der Herr tatsächlich ist (vermutlich um die USA nicht öffentlich zu brüskieren), nahmen die Dinge eben ihren Lauf.

/Edit: Grad beim Stöbern noch mal drübergelesen und gemerkt, dass wir beide lediglich andere Bezugspunkte gesetzt hatten. Du meintest mit "er abgewiesen" W. Bush, ich ging davon aus, dass du Curveball meintest, der demnach dann vom UN-Sicherheitsrat als Zeuge nicht anerkannt worden wäre.

Von daher passt das. Nur ein wenig aneinander vorbeigeredet.


----------



## ARCdefender (10. November 2017)

Und weiter geht es gen Osten:

Militartransporte in der EU: Fur alten Teer viel zu schwer | tagesschau.de

Darf man das als Kriegsvorbereitung gegen Russland sehen?
Allein die Aussage: Was nützt der beste Panzer wenn man ihn in Polen braucht......


----------



## JePe (10. November 2017)

Putzig, wie hier selbst banalste Dinge - wie etwa eine Infrastruktur, die die Verteidigungsfaehigkeit rudimentaer aufrecht erhaelt - solange durch den Kalte-Kriegs-Formulator gedreht werden, bis endlich eine antirussische Hysterie in den sog. Mainstream-Medien daraus wird.

Die poesen, kriegsluesternen europaeischen NATO-Laender haben seit 2015 insgesamt 38 Uebungen mit mehr als 1.500 Soldaten abgehalten. Russland hat es im gleichen Zeitraum auf 124 gebracht. Dazu kamen im gleichen Zeitfenster 22 Kampfbereitschafts-Inspektionen, bei denen die Einsatzfaehigkeit von Truppen mit ebenfalls mindestens 1.500 Soldaten geprueft wurden. Auf NATO-Seite waren es in derselben Zeit: Null. Aber Ja. Die NATO redet den Krieg herbei.

Der BIP-Anteil am Ruestungsetat der europaeischen NATO-Staaten betrug 2016 im Mittel 1,47%, der russische dagegen 5,3%. Aber Ja. Die NATO redet den Krieg herbei.

4.600 durchrotierten NATO- stehen ca. 300.000 russische Soldaten an der Grenze des Baltikums gegenueber. Aber Ja. Die NATO ...


----------



## ARCdefender (10. November 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Putzig, wie hier selbst banalste Dinge - .....



Putzig hier zu sehen wie Du 1:1 einen Beitrag mit Copy & Paste aus dem Tagesschau Forum nimmst.
Sollte der Beitrag dort auch von dir sein, weiss ich auch was Du da noch so alles verzapfst und darum weiß ich nun wo ich die zu 100% einordnen kann.


----------



## JePe (10. November 2017)

Ich darf mich gewiss doch selbst zitieren?

Ansonsten - viel geschrieben, wenig gesagt. Weshalb genau sind denn nun Strassenbaumassnahmen nicht hinnehmbare Kriegsvorbereitungen, die so viel schwerer als die von mir beispielhaft aufgezaehlten Dinge wiegen, dass die Dir keine substanzielle Antwort wert sind? Sollten die europaeischen NATO-Mitglieder auf die ca. 20.000 Panzer Russlands mit Blumenbeeten entlang der Grenze zum Baltikum reagieren? Rosen sollen ja echt fiese Stachel haben. Oder doch lieber Wegweiser in kyrillischer Schrift aufstellen, falls sich mal gruene Maennchen auf Abenteuerurlaub verirrt haben? Soll ja schon vorgekommen sein. Gekommen um zu bleiben oder so.

Aber ach. Ich vergass. Du weisst ja nun, was Du von mir zu halten hast. Toller Spruch. Und wer weiss? Vielleicht bedeutet er ja sogar irgendwas.

Einen schoenen Verzapfenstreich noch.


----------



## ARCdefender (10. November 2017)

Weißt Du, wenn es nach deiner Meinung zu Russland ginge, müssten wir schon 100 mal überfallen worden sein.
Auch beim Thema Ukraine blendest Du das was dort abgelaufen ist, vor der Krim, vor dem Maidan immer schön aus und stellst Russland als den alleinigen Bösewicht dar.
Und da bewegst du Dich auch keinen Millimeter von weg und lässt keine anderen Meinungen zu, darum diskutiere ich auch nicht mit dir.

Aber mal ne Gegenfrage, wenn es andersherum wäre, also die USA in der Situation der RF, meinst Du dann auch das wir dann hier noch in Frieden leben würden?

Und in dem Bericht auf der TS steht auch ganz klar das die EU Politiker es für Unwahrscheinlich halten, das Russland das vor hat. Warum also dieser Druck von der Nato, wenn es ein sehr unwahrscheinliches Szenario ist?
Die RF wird die Baltischen Staaten nicht angreifen, ebenso wenig Polen, viel Wahrscheinlicher ist, das ein Kaczyński in seiner Russen Paranoia irgendeine Dummheit macht und uns alle in den Bündnisfall zieht.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2017)

Die USA schaffen das sehr gut, Konflikte von ihrer Heimat Grenze fern zu halten.
Wie sie das machen, weiß ich jetzt nicht im Detail, aber komisch ist das schon.
Andererseits haben die USA nur zwei Länder an ihren Grenzen.
Die Kanadier schlürfen den ganzen Tag Ahornsirup und spielen Eishockey. Da kommt eh nichts.
Lustig ist nur, dass die USA am Michigansee einen Marinestützpunkt unterhalten -- denken die echt, dass Kanada mal angreifen wird? 
Und die Mexikaner müssen ja demnächst eine riesengroße Mauer bezahlen -- die haben auch andere Sorgen.


----------



## ARCdefender (10. November 2017)

Und die USA sind meiner Meinung nach auch hierfür verantwortlich,
Bitte lesen, ein wirklich sehr sachlicher Beitrag:
Libanon in der Krise: Saad Hariri, bitte melden! - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und auch da wird es, sollte es Eskalieren und den Iran mit reinziehen, was damit wohl auch beabsichtigt ist, Russland auf den Plan rufen.

Wenn man das alles so sieht, könnte man glatt den Eindruck bekommen, das hier versucht wird ein Zweifronten Krieg aus dem Nahen Osten, wo die Nato ja auch gerade wieder in Afghanistan aufstocken will und Europa gegen die RF zu fahren.
Aber stimmt, sowas ist ja nur VT, unsere guten Freunde aus Übersee würden solch eine Schweinerei nie machen.
Und die NATO ist schon lange kein Verteidigungsbündnis mehr, sondern greift mittlerweile Politisch ein und das immer zum Nutzen der USA

Wir können alle beruhigt weiter schlafen, würde ich vielleicht auch, wenn ich keine kleinen Kinder hätte.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2017)

Na ja, das mit dem Libanon ist eine Sache zwischen dem Iran und Saudi Arabien.
Ob und wie die USA da drin hängen, wage ich nicht zu beurteilen.
Andererseits führen die Saudis mit US Waffen Krieg im Jemen.


----------



## ARCdefender (10. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Andererseits führen die Saudis mit US Waffen Krieg im Jemen.


Und seit wann wird der Ton da wieder schärfer?
Seit Mai 2017, wann genau war Trump noch mal dort?
Wer poltert allein gegen den Iran und will den Vertrag über das Atomabkommen aufkündigen?
Wem hat Trump vor wenigen Tagen gesagt, SA mache alles richtig?

Ich kann mich in meiner Annahme täuschen, aber das wäre alles sehr komisch wenn es reiner Zufall wäre.

Ich hoffe inständig das ich mich nur Verrückt mache und dieses komische Gefühl das da eine große Sauerei läuft, die ganz Europa oder gar die Welt betreffen wird, nur Spinnerei von MIR ist, aber so richtig will und kann ich da nicht dran glauben, das mein Gefühl mich so täuscht.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2017)

Die Saudis sind die Verbündeten der USA.
Der Iran ist der Feind der Saudis.
Der Iran ist auch der Feind der USA -- also von Trump.
Ist doch logisch, dass sie da beide an einem Strang ziehen. Aber wieso du das jetzt mit dem Libanon kommst, entzieht sich mir.
die USA haben keinerlei Interesse am Libanon. Die Saudis aber, denn die Hamas wird vom Iran unterstützt und die Hamas hockt auch im Libanon.
Im Grunde geht es nur darum, dass die Saudis gerne die Regionalmacht sein wollen -- genauso wie der Iran. Denn seit der Irak weg ist und Syrien kein Thema mehr spielt, will man das Machtvakuum besetzen.
Ist immer das gleiche, egal ob Afrika, Naher Osten, Oder sonst wo auf der Welt.


----------



## ARCdefender (10. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wieso du das jetzt mit dem Libanon kommst, entzieht sich mir.
> die USA haben keinerlei Interesse am Libanon.



Die Antwort hast Du ja schon gegeben, Hisbollah = Iran und die Hisbollah sitzt in der Libanon Regierung.
Da die USA wohl kaum den Iran wegen des Atomabkommens angreifen können, wird es nun über die Saudis gemacht, so in der Art wurde das schon mal mit Sadam gemacht, als er gegen den Iran zog. Naja hat damals nicht geklappt, da viel dann Sadam in Ungnade.
Das ist fast das gleiche Spielchen, vorher ordentlich Waffen liefern, noch Deals abschließen und dann andere die Drecksarbeit machen lassen und später dann als Retter mit in den Konflikt eingreifen.
Diese Strategie kann man wie ein roten faden durch die ganze Nah Ost Geschichte verfolgen, seit die USA dort unten aufgelaufen sind.

Ach so, was machen eigentlich unsere diplomatischen Eurofighter in Israel:
Bundeswehrubung in Israel: "Diplomatie in der Luft" | tagesschau.de
Ich dachte immer Diplomatie betreibt man mit Worten und nicht mit Kriegsgerät?
Und warum wird mit einem Land wie Israel was sich im Krieg mit Syrien befinden geübt, welches nicht mal in der Nato ist?


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2017)

Deutschland und Israel machen was gemeinsam. Es geht nur darum und um nichts anderes.
Das steht auch so im Artikel.


----------



## ARCdefender (11. November 2017)

Muss das dann mit Kriegsgerät sein?
Mir fallen da 1000 Dinge ein die man gemeinsam machen kann und Symbolträchtiger wären.
So ganz glaub ich da nicht dran das es da nur um die gemeinsame Sache geht.


----------



## Adi1 (11. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Muss das dann mit Kriegsgerät sein?



Jo, damit lässt sich nun mal sehr viel Geld verdienen.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Muss das dann mit Kriegsgerät sein?
> Mir fallen da 1000 Dinge ein die man gemeinsam machen kann und Symbolträchtiger wären.
> So ganz glaub ich da nicht dran das es da nur um die gemeinsame Sache geht.



Ja, denn die Waffenindustrie will Geld verdienen und Kuscheltiere werden nicht in Deutschland produziert.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, denn die Waffenindustrie will Geld verdienen und Kuscheltiere werden nicht in Deutschland produziert.



Doch es werden auch noch Kuscheltiere in Deutschland produziert:



> Steiner Plüschtiere haben schon eine lange Tradition. Die hochwertigen Kuscheltiere *entstehen in sorgfältiger Handarbeit im thüringischen Georgenthal.*
> 
> Pluschtiere handgefertigt in Deutschland | STEINER


----------



## Zero-11 (12. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bcrdjj0XpYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mayo (12. November 2017)

Bitte poste sowas nicht hier. Es gibt wirklich Trolle die daran glaube ...


----------



## Nightslaver (12. November 2017)

mayo schrieb:


> Bitte poste sowas nicht hier. Es gibt wirklich Trolle die daran glaube ...



Das schlimme ist das Video hab ich hier schon mal gepostet und sogar erklärt warum der Typ im Video nur Mist erzählt.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...schaft/485892-3-weltkrieg-11.html#post9034545


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2017)

Ja, Atomkraftwerke sind dann vermutlich auch Fakes.
Da wird Sondermüll verbrannt und ab und wann kommt es dann zur Kernschmelze -- ich meine die alten Samsung Akkus explodieren.


----------



## Zero-11 (12. November 2017)

Und schon kommen die Trolle und bezeichnen diejenigen die die Lügen aufdecken als das was sie selbst sind. Erklärt doch lieber mal wie nach Strahlung die Millionen Jahre hält dort schon wieder Städte stehen mit niedrigen Krebsraten.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. November 2017)

Zero-11 schrieb:


> Und schon kommen die Trolle und bezeichnen diejenigen die die Lügen aufdecken als das was sie selbst sind. Erklärt doch lieber mal wie nach Strahlung die Millionen Jahre hält dort schon wieder Städte stehen mit niedrigen Krebsraten.



Zuerst einmal ist die Sprengkraft einer Hiroshimabombe vergleichsweise gering und sie explodierte in einer Höhe von nur 580m, was die Fläche stark einschrenkte die betroffen war.
Das Hiroshima und Nagasaki so verherrend aussahen lag ausschließlich daran das die Städte damals noch zum überwiegenden Teil aus Holzgebäuden bestanden, massive Gebäude aus Beton, oder Stein hätten, wie man ja auch auf den Fotos sieht nach der Explosion noch gestanden.
Das die Stadt aber aus Holshäusern bestand hatte einen nützlichen Vorteil, der meiste radioaktive Fallout der von der Bombe nieder ging gelangte nicht ins Erdreich sondern legte sich auf denn Trümmern der Holzhäuser nieder, die einen Großteil des Bodens in der Stadt bedeckten und nur ein vergleichsweise geringer Teil ging ins Erdreich. Die Trümmer hat man geräumt und oh "Wunder", damit hat man auch einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der radioaktiven Konterminierung beseitigt. Zudem wurde ein Teil der Strahlung die ins Erdreich gelangte mit der Zeit weggespült, konterminierter Boden abgetragen, überbaut, ect.
 Auch gibt es nicht wie im Fall von Tshernobyl und Fukushima Strahlungsquellen die noch Jahrzehnte später strahlen und Grundwasser und Erdreich fortlaufend konterminieren (können).

Alles zusammen führt dazu das in Fukushima und Nagasaki 70 Jahre später nur noch gering erhöhte Strahlungswerte herrschen die ein Leben in dem Gebiet relativ unbedenklich machen.


----------



## mayo (12. November 2017)

Zero-11 schrieb:


> Und schon kommen die Trolle und bezeichnen diejenigen die die Lügen aufdecken als das was sie selbst sind. Erklärt doch lieber mal wie nach Strahlung die Millionen Jahre hält dort schon wieder Städte stehen mit niedrigen Krebsraten.



Du solltest erstmal Deinen Physik und Chemie Unterricht aus der Unterstufe nachholen. 

Wobei das für dich auch nur alles Lügen und Fabeln sind um die einfache Bevölkerung zu beherrschen. 

Manchmal kommt es mir vor, as wurde ständig irgendwelche Psychologie Doktoranden Tests unter realen Bedingungen durchführen. Und wir Forenuser merken es nicht.


----------



## Seeefe (12. November 2017)

Vielleicht etwas Offtopic, aber das Video oben macht mich gerade fertig. 

Kann mir vielleicht einer meine einzige Frage zu dem Video beantworten: Wie kommen Menschen dazu, nach 70 Jahren solche Thesen zu spinnen? Diese Menschen sind doch noch in der Minderheit, oder? Hoffe ich jedenfalls...


----------



## Leob12 (12. November 2017)

Zero-11 schrieb:


> Und schon kommen die Trolle und bezeichnen diejenigen die die Lügen aufdecken als das was sie selbst sind. Erklärt doch lieber mal wie nach Strahlung die Millionen Jahre hält dort schon wieder Städte stehen mit niedrigen Krebsraten.


Kurze Frage von einem Troll an den anderen: 
Um welche Augenzeugen handelt es sich denn? Die zählen zwischen drei und fünf Uhr nachts 200-400 B29 Bomber, äh ja, klingt glaubhaft. 
Und dann werden "laut Augenzeugen" 1500 Tonnen Napalmbomben abgeworfen. Wie kommen diese Augenzeugen auf diese Zahl? 
Ich weiß schon, da kommt keine Antwort, frag dich mal warum, und dann komm wieder mit sinnvollen Videos.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARCdefender (12. November 2017)

Zero-11 schrieb:


> Und schon kommen die Trolle und bezeichnen diejenigen die die Lügen aufdecken als das was sie selbst sind. Erklärt doch lieber mal wie nach Strahlung die Millionen Jahre hält dort schon wieder Städte stehen mit niedrigen Krebsraten.



Vielleicht solltest Du dir das mal zur Gemühte ziehen:
70 Jahre nach Hiroshima - Immer noch erkranken Atombombenopfer (Archiv)
Und hier:
https://www.ippnw.de/commonFiles/pdfs/Atomwaffen/Medizinische_Spaetfolgen_von_Hiroshima_und_Nagasaki.pdf

Zumal es auch genug original Aufnahmen aus Flugzeugen gibt, wo man die Bombe hochgehen sieht und man zweifelsohne auch sehen kann das es sich um die beiden Städte handelt.

Dieses Video ist das Allerletzte und eine Schande für die Betroffenen


----------



## azzih (12. November 2017)

Strahlung von Atombomben ist nicht unbedingt dauerhaft an der Stelle wo sie auch abgeworfen wurde. Liegt schlicht daran, dass sie in großer Höhe gezündet wurden um maximalen Schaden anzurichten. In Japan war das damals in 580/503 Meter höhe, bei späteren Tests wie der Zarenbombe teilweise in 4Km Höhe.  Das was als dauerhafter nukleare Verseuchung übrig bleibt, sind keine Teile aus der ursprünglichen Bombe, sondern Material was bei der Explosion aufgewirbelt und verstrahlt wurde. Dies wird vom Wind weggeweht und im Idealfall irgendwann überm Ozean verdünnt, sodass es kaum noch gefährlich ist. Jahrzehnte später ist natürlich auch in Japan sehr viel vom Wasser weggepühlt und vom Wind weggetragen worden.

Deswegen haste dann das Phänomen, das dort wo Bombentests in Höhen gezündet wurden sehr wenig Strahlenrückstände blieben, aber dort wo die Tests direkt am Boden stattfanden dauerhafte Verstrahlung übrig blieb. Deswegen sind Unfälle wie Tschernobyl und Fukushima auch so langwierig und problematisch. Weil dort einfach extrem viel Material verstrahlt wurde und immer noch rumliegt, sowie die Brennstäbe geschmolzen und in den Boden eingedrungen sind.


----------



## Andregee (12. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, aber im Gegensatz zu autokratischen Regime sind die USA ein demokratischer Staat, in dem es immer noch eine Gewaltenteilung gibt.
> Ohne den Kongress kann Trump nicht plötzlich Nord Korea angreifen oder so.
> Solange die Checks and Balance in den USA funktionieren, sehe ich da bisher keine Gefahr.
> Trump ist wie ein kleines Kind, das herumpöbelt, wenn es nicht das kriegt, was es will und dann in der Ecke schmollt, wenns länger dauert..



Ich muss dabei an Den Iran, Chile,  den Irak usw denken. Entweder sorgt man mit geheimen Unternehmen für entsprechende Zustände oder man streut gezielt Fehlinformationen um Kriegseinsätze zu legitimieren. Die Gewaltenteilung ist kein Garant für eine stabile Lage 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shooot3r (12. November 2017)

was ist das video für ein bullshit?


----------



## Nightslaver (12. November 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Diese Menschen sind doch noch in der Minderheit, oder? Hoffe ich jedenfalls...



Noch, aber es werden mehr, da scheinbar durch Umweltgifte unser IQ am sinken ist und mit sinkenden IQ nimmt auch die Zahl derer zu die für solchen VT-Schwachsinn prinzipiell empfänglich sind. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WPlxXlJqC4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2017)

Andregee schrieb:


> Ich muss dabei an Den Iran, Chile,  den Irak usw denken. Entweder sorgt man mit geheimen Unternehmen für entsprechende Zustände oder man streut gezielt Fehlinformationen um Kriegseinsätze zu legitimieren. Die Gewaltenteilung ist kein Garant für eine stabile Lage



Ja, die CIA hat schon eine Menge Dreck am Stecken.
Nicht nur, dass sie einen Diktator installiert hat, wo es mal demokratische Wahlen gab.
Auch die Iran Contra Affaire ist so eine Sache.
Ich selbst kann eh nicht nachvollziehen, wieso ein Geheimdienst so viel Macht erhalten kann, dass er illegale Waffengeschäfte macht oder gar Drogen verschifft um ein Konto mit illegalem Geld halten kann, um Dinge finanzieren zu können, die am Kongress vorbei gemacht werden.
Ob das heute immer noch so ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber als Kongressabgeordneter oder Senator würde ich jedem Geheimdienster die Hosen stramm ziehen, wenn er gegen die Interessen der Volkes vorgeht.


----------



## Andregee (12. November 2017)

Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn die angeblich demokratischen Bestrebungen in der Ukraine von den USA initiiert wurden und auch in Syrien waren sie ja wohl maßgeblich an der Bildung des Is beteiligt. Putin ist nicht dumm der weiß ganz genau welche verborgenen Kräfte im namen der Demokratie lediglich geostrategische Machtinteressen der USA verfolgen, was seine rabiate Linie erklärt. Klar wäre den USA ein zweiter Jelzin genehmer, der Tür und Tor vor ausländische " Investoren" öffnet wobei das Kapital den Drittweltländern gleich Natürlich hauptanteilig abgezogen wird. Nur so läuft es aktuell nicht 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (12. November 2017)

Andregee schrieb:


> Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn die angeblich demokratischen Bestrebungen in der Ukraine von den USA initiiert wurden und auch in Syrien waren sie ja wohl maßgeblich an der Bildung des Is beteiligt.



Ach bei der Unterstützung und Bildung des IS hatten Saudi Arabien und die Türkei unter Erdogan diesmal wohl weit stärker ihre Schmiergriffel im Spiel als die USA.
Naja wenn wundert das auch, wo Erdogan erst diese Woche wieder erklärt hat die muslimischen Frauen in Europa sollen mindestens 5 Kinder bekommen, da die Zukunft Europas von ihren Kindern abhängig sei.
Was er wohl eigentlich meint ist Europa durch das gebähren von Kindern im Sinne Erdogans und seiner AKP zu islamisieren, äh, ich meine osmanisieren.


----------



## azzih (12. November 2017)

Naja mit dem IS ist es schon weit komplexer da gibt es hunderte Ursachen. Und Putin  ist kein Deut besser als die USA, er verfolgt genauso skrupellos seine Machtinteressen wie man mit dem Einmarsch in Ukraine und Syrien gut sieht. Nebenbei füllt er sich noch seine Taschen mit  Staatsgeld, nicht umsonst ist er in seiner Regierungszeit von nem ehemaligen unbedeutenden und mittelständischem KGB Offizier zu einem der reichsten Männer in Russland aufgestiegen. 

Im Endeffekt hast du auf der Weltbühne mit Russland, China und den USA gerade drei Weltmächte die in allen ebenen der Politik vorder und hintergründig agieren und ihre Position auszubauen versuchen. Wie es aussieht macht dies China gerade am cleversten.
Darunter hast du dann wieder andere etwas schwächere Länder/ Koalitionen die genauso ihre Machtpolitik betreiben. Sei es nun die EU die Druck auf schwächere Staaten ausüben Flüchtlinge mit allen  Mitteln festzuhalten oder ein Saudi Arabien und Iran die im Jemen ihre Stellvertreterkriege ausüben.


----------



## ARCdefender (13. November 2017)

Andregee schrieb:


> Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn die angeblich demokratischen Bestrebungen in der Ukraine von den USA initiiert wurden und auch in Syrien waren sie ja wohl maßgeblich an der Bildung des Is beteiligt. Putin ist nicht dumm der weiß ganz genau welche verborgenen Kräfte im namen der Demokratie lediglich geostrategische Machtinteressen der USA verfolgen, was seine rabiate Linie erklärt. Klar wäre den USA ein zweiter Jelzin genehmer, der Tür und Tor vor ausländische " Investoren" öffnet wobei das Kapital den Drittweltländern gleich Natürlich hauptanteilig abgezogen wird. Nur so läuft es aktuell nicht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht. Und ich glaube das Spielchen der USA wird noch viel weiter gehen und die nehmen dabei auch einen Krieg in Europa in Kauf.
Wie sagte Nuland noch so schön, F*** the EU, da weiss man doch was man an unseren amerikanischen Freunden hat.


----------



## JePe (13. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Aber mal ne Gegenfrage(...)



Noe. Beantworte doch hoeflicherweise erstmal meine Fragen? Falls sie Dir entfallen waeren:



JePe schrieb:


> Weshalb genau sind denn nun Strassenbaumassnahmen nicht hinnehmbare Kriegsvorbereitungen, die so viel schwerer als die von mir beispielhaft aufgezaehlten Dinge wiegen, dass die Dir keine substanzielle Antwort wert sind? Sollten die europaeischen NATO-Mitglieder auf die ca. 20.000 Panzer Russlands mit Blumenbeeten entlang der Grenze zum Baltikum reagieren? Rosen sollen ja echt fiese Stachel haben. Oder doch lieber Wegweiser in kyrillischer Schrift aufstellen, falls sich mal gruene Maennchen auf Abenteuerurlaub verirrt haben? Soll ja schon vorgekommen sein. Gekommen um zu bleiben oder so.



Aber stimmt Ja. Russland wird ja weder Baltikum noch Polen angreifen. Man hat ja auch die Krim nicht besetzt und drangsaliert ja auch nicht bis heute die Ukraine. Stattdessen marodieren NATO-finanzierte, ukrainische Faschoputschsoeldner durch Moskauer Vororte. Oder so.

Das Tragikomische ist - Nein, angreifen im Sinne einer Invasion wird man sie vermutlich wirklich nicht. Stattdessen stiftet man Verwirrung in den sog. sozialen Netzwerken, verbreitet Kremlpropaganda, schuert Ressentiments, bedient Vorurteile und stachelt politische Lager gegeneinander auf. Ist billiger, diskreter - und mindestens genau so gefaehrlich.


----------



## azzih (13. November 2017)

Nein Russland ist nie in die Ukraine einmarschiert die 1000000 Beweise dafür sind bestimmt alle gefakt. Und die russischen Panzer und Soldaten die da nachweislich im Einsatz waren/sind  genauso.
Fakt ist einfach das Russland in ein fremdes Land einmarschiert ist und sich einfach dessen Gebiete angeeignet hat, weiss nicht wie man das seriös irgendwie relativieren kann. Ich verstehe da durchaus, dass die andern russischen 
Nachbarn da nervös sind. Und es ist nunmal die Aufgabe der NATO und EU ihre Mitgliedsländer gegen solche Aggressionen zu schützen.


----------



## blautemple (13. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht. Und ich glaube das Spielchen der USA wird noch viel weiter gehen und die nehmen dabei auch einen Krieg in Europa in Kauf.
> Wie sagte Nuland noch so schön, F*** the EU, da weiss man doch was man an unseren amerikanischen Freunden hat.



In Europa wird mit Sicherheit kein Krieg ausbrechen. Daran hat keine Nation irgendein Interesse.


----------



## ARCdefender (13. November 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> In Europa wird mit Sicherheit kein Krieg ausbrechen. Daran hat keine Nation irgendein Interesse.



Ich bin mir da bei einer Nation die über dem großem Technik liegt leider nicht so sicher. 
Aber hoffe natürlich das Du und die anderen die hier diese Meinung haben, Recht behalten.


----------



## Taskmaster (13. November 2017)

Nur als Zwischenkommentar: 
Kein Krieg, der zwei EU-Staaten offiziell gegeneinander mit militärischen und hochtechnisierten Mitteln antreten lassen würde. Das dürfte zukünftig u.a. auch durch eine gemeinsame EU-Armee ausgeschlossen werden, weil dann kein Land Zugriff auf sämtliches benötigte Kriegsgerät hätte.
Gegen einen eventuellen EU-Bürgerkrieg (ob nun innerhalb einer Nation [bspw. Spanien] oder zwischen zwei oder mehr EU-Mitgliedern) mit Messern, Heugabeln und was sich sonst noch so auftreiben lässt, würde ich aber nicht wetten.
Es brodelt in einigen Ecken der EU.


----------



## azzih (13. November 2017)

Quatsch große Staatenkriege passieren im Zeitalter der Globalisierung eh nicht mehr. Da hängt zu viel an Wirtschafts- und Politikbeziehungen. Das ne Großmacht mal nem unbedeutenden Land wie Syrien eins aufn Deckel gibt wird weiterhin vorkommen, aber alle eng verbundenen großen Staaten wie Russland-USA-China-EU werden sich gegenseitig nie angreifen.


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Nur als Zwischenkommentar:
> Kein Krieg, der zwei EU-Staaten offiziell gegeneinander mit militärischen und hochtechnisierten Mitteln antreten lassen würde. Das dürfte zukünftig u.a. auch durch eine gemeinsame EU-Armee ausgeschlossen werden, weil dann kein Land Zugriff auf sämtliches benötigte Kriegsgerät hätte.
> Gegen einen eventuellen EU-Bürgerkrieg (ob nun innerhalb einer Nation [bspw. Spanien] oder zwischen zwei oder mehr EU-Mitgliedern) mit Messern, Heugabeln und was sich sonst noch so auftreiben lässt, würde ich aber nicht wetten.
> Es brodelt in einigen Ecken der EU.



Es gab noch nie einen Krieg zwischen zwei demokratisch, freiheitlichen Staaten und es wird dazu auch nie kommen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (13. November 2017)

Hm... Falklandkrieg 1986. Gut ging nicht lange, aber Krieg ist Krieg.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gab noch nie einen Krieg zwischen zwei demokratisch, freiheitlichen Staaten und es wird dazu auch nie kommen.



Und da liegst du leider, denke ich, falsch. 
Im Mexikanisch-Amerikanischen Krieg haben Mexico und die USA von 1846 bis 1848 gegeneinader Krieg geführt. Beides waren nach damaligen Verständnis demokratische Regierungen mit einem Präsidenten an der Spitze. Also gab es durchaus schon Krieg zwischen demokratisch "freiheitlichen" Staaten. 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Hm... Falklandkrieg 1986. Gut ging nicht lange, aber Krieg ist Krieg.



Argentinien wurde zu der Zeit von einer Militärjunta regiert, war also nicht demokratisch und zählt somit nicht.
Zudem war der Falklandkrieg von April bis Juni 1982 und nicht 1986.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (13. November 2017)

Verdammt... bei der Jahreszahl war ich mir nicht mehr sicher... Wiki wollte ich jetzt aber auch nicht "fragen". Danke für die Berichtigung.


----------



## Taskmaster (13. November 2017)

Es reicht auch einfach schon, festzustellen, dass von Demokratien durchaus (auch unberechtigte und gegen das Völkerrecht verstoßende Angriffs-) Kriege ausgegangen sind, um diese Gedankenblase zum Platzen zu bringen. Wen es dabei getroffen hat, ist völlig irrelevant und purer Zufall.
Wenn die Interessen unterschiedlich genug, die Völker wütend genug sind, dann ist Feierabend.


----------



## ARCdefender (13. November 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Es reicht auch einfach schon, festzustellen, dass von Demokratien durchaus (auch unberechtigte und gegen das Völkerrecht verstoßende Angriffs-) Kriege ausgegangen sind, .



Ganz genau und wer hat das so in der letzter Vergangenheit veranstaltet, im Irak und so, mit wie vielen Toten gleich noch mal und bis heute keine Entschuldigung?


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2017)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Hm... Falklandkrieg 1986. Gut ging nicht lange, aber Krieg ist Krieg.



Damals war Argentinien eine Militär Diktatur.
Und der verlorene Falklandkrieg sorgte dafür, dass die Bevölkerung die Militär Regierung absetze und eine demokratische Regierung folgt.
Der Krieg hat also was Positives bewirkt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und da liegst du leider, denke ich, falsch.
> Im Mexikanisch-Amerikanischen Krieg haben Mexico und die USA von 1846 bis 1848 gegeneinader Krieg geführt. Beides waren nach damaligen Verständnis demokratische Regierungen mit einem Präsidenten an der Spitze. Also gab es durchaus schon Krieg zwischen demokratisch "freiheitlichen" Staaten.



1844 war General Antonio Lopez Präsident Mexikos. Lopez wurde von General Herrera abgeetzt.
Herrera übernahm und wurde kurz darauf von Paredes gestürzt und plante Mexiko in ein Königreich zu verwandeln, um Unterstützung aus Europa zu bekommen.
Demokratisch war in Mexiko also gar nichts.
Genauso wie die Deutsche Demokratische Republik nie demokratisch war.

Was man kritisieren kann ist die Tatsache, dass sich die USA Gebiete mit militärischen Mitteln geholt hat. Texas war ja mexikanisch.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Es reicht auch einfach schon, festzustellen, dass von Demokratien durchaus (auch unberechtigte und gegen das Völkerrecht verstoßende Angriffs-) Kriege ausgegangen sind, um diese Gedankenblase zum Platzen zu bringen. Wen es dabei getroffen hat, ist völlig irrelevant und purer Zufall.
> Wenn die Interessen unterschiedlich genug, die Völker wütend genug sind, dann ist Feierabend.



Es ging einzig darum, dass es sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass sich Demokratien in Europa gegenseitig den Krieg erklären.
Dass die USA Regierungen gestürzt hat, war ja eher im Geheimen gehalten. Nikaragua und Panama und so.
Aber Europa ist nicht USA.


----------



## Taskmaster (13. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es ging einzig darum, dass es sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass sich Demokratien in Europa gegenseitig den Krieg erklären.
> Dass die USA Regierungen gestürzt hat, war ja eher im Geheimen gehalten. Nikaragua und Panama und so.
> Aber Europa ist nicht USA.



Das sind nicht nur die Amerikaner. Da sind auch europäische Demokratien (btw EU≠Europa) gerne dabei. Im Iran beispielsweise (Operation Ajax).
Oder wie war das mit den "Willigen"?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch (wenn auch kaum noch aktuell) die Rolle der westlichen Demokratien in Syrien ist völkerrechtlich mehr als fraglich. Denn der UN-Sicherheitsrats legitimierte keine militärische Intervention und da Syrien ein souveräner Staat ist, bestimmt es selbst, wen es im Fall der Fälle um Hilfe bittet und ins Land lässt. Wir alle sind dann halt trotzdem... 

Was ich damit sagen möchte: Demokratie schützt vor rein gar nichts und sie ist auch nicht weniger aggressiv. Es ist reiner Zufall, dass die Interessenlagen die Jahre nach WW2 so gelagert waren, dass wir uns nicht an die Gurgel gehen mussten.
Wenn man den Frieden einem Gebilde zurechnen möchte, dann der NATO. Und die ausführende Gewalt hinter dieser ist nun mal die US-Armee.
Entgegen dem, was immer verbreitet wird ("die EU brachte bisher 70 Jahre Frieden!" [die EU wurde am 1. November 1993 gegründet, 48 Jahre davon herrschte also Frieden unter souveränen Staaten mit erweiterten Handelsabkommen]), ist tatsächlich die Angst vor einem NATO-Bündnisfall und somit dem Auftreten der amerikanischen Militärmaschinerie der Friedensgarant. Sonst nichts.


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2017)

Weder der Iran noch Syrien sind demokratische, freiheitliche Staaten.
Wie gesagt, es gab noch nie ein Fall, wo ein demokratischer, freiheitlicher Staat einen anderen demokratischen, freiheitlichen Staaten angegriffen hat.
Daher halte ich es eben für Blödsinn zu sagen, dass es innerhalb der EU irgendwann Angriffskriege geben wird.
Vorher werden die demokratischen, freiheitlichen Strukturen zerfallen.
Anhand der Türkei kann man jetzt Live zusehen, wie eine Diktatur entsteht.

Dazu sagte ich ja schon, dass die Nato reformiert werden muss.
Einerseits müssen die EU Staaten im militärischen Bereich endlich mal gemeinsame Sache machen.
Die USA haben einen einheitlichen Kampfpanzer. Die EU hat 17 unterschiedliche Kampfpanzer, weil eben jeder Staat sein Süppchen kocht.
Das muss weg. Alle EU Staaten müssen zusammenarbeiten, ein europäisches Verteidigungsministerium muss eingerichtet werden.
Dann braucht es in Europa auch die Nato nicht mehr.
Die EU Staaten könnten ein eigenes militärisches Bündnis bilden. Man könnte Russland als Teil Europas mit einspannen.
Die USA können sich dann die Nato dort hinstecken, wo die Sonne nicht mehr scheint und ihren britischen Bettvorleger behalten.
Schade um die Schotten, aber Großbritannien in der aktuellen Form hat in der Europäischen Union nichts mehr zu suchen und damit auch nicht in einem europäischen Verteidigungsbündnis.


----------



## Taskmaster (13. November 2017)

Die Beispiele oben zielten auf deine Sätze:


Threshold schrieb:


> Dass die USA Regierungen gestürzt hat, war ja eher im Geheimen gehalten. Nikaragua und Panama und so.
> Aber Europa ist nicht USA.


Das Völkerrecht gibt es ja nicht ohne Grund und die Demokratie ist nicht per se die Lösung für alle, wie man (und vor allem viele Minderheiten) vielleicht gerade schmerzlich im Nahen und Mittleren Osten merkt. Dass ein Staat ein anderes politisches System führt, macht ihn weder minderwertiger noch kriegslüsternder.
Die großen Eingriffe zum eigenen (wirtschaftlichen) Vorteil und Angriffskriege der letzten Jahrzehnte gingen von (auch europäischen) Demokratien aus. Das ist unangenehm, aber doch die Wahrheit.
Und zu den Angriffskriegen innerhalb der EU hatte ich ja bereits ähnliches gesagt.
Auf staatlicher Ebene dürfte eine Kriegserklärung wohl in nächster Zeit unwahrscheinlich sein. Ich kann aber nicht ausschließen, dass manches Volk (oder zumindest größere Teile davon) sich nicht doch gegen die eigene Regierung stellt und die Straßen anzündet, sich dann dem Nachbarstaat zuwendet und dort weiter macht.
Bürgerkriege in der EU oder in Europa kann ich mir durchaus noch vorstellen. Vielleicht sogar heute noch mehr als vor einigen Jahren und daran ist die EU nicht unschuldig.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was man kritisieren kann ist die Tatsache, dass sich die USA Gebiete mit militärischen Mitteln geholt hat. Texas war ja mexikanisch.





> 1835 versuchten die Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika vergeblich, Mexiko die Gebiete um Texas und Kalifornien abzukaufen. *1836 riefen die in Texas lebenden Amerikaner die unabhängige Republik Texas aus. 1845 wurde Texas von den USA annektiert.*
> 
> Mexiko – Wikipedia



Also für mich liest sich das fast wie die Geschichte mit Russland und der Krim, bzw. Ostukraine, nur das die Russen vorher der Ukraine kein Kaufangebot unterbreitet haben. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Es ging einzig darum, dass es sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass sich Demokratien in Europa gegenseitig den Krieg erklären.



Es ist auch äußerst unwahrscheinlich das Russland das Baltikum anektiert und damit einen Krieg gegen die NATO anfängt.
Wofür? Nur für eine Landverbindung nach Kaliningrad?
Wer bitte glaubt das Russland dafür einen Krieg gegen die NATO anfängt denn es einfach nie konventionell gewinnen könnte, selbst wenn es erstmal Erfolg haben sollte und es schafen täte das Baltikum zu besetzen?

Die Ukraine war etwas anderes als Estland, Lettland und Litauen.
Davon darauf zu schließen Russland würde dort etwas vergleichbares machen ist zimlich abwägig.


----------



## Andregee (14. November 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Das Tragikomische ist - Nein, angreifen im Sinne einer Invasion wird man sie vermutlich wirklich nicht. Stattdessen stiftet man Verwirrung in den sog. sozialen Netzwerken, verbreitet Kremlpropaganda, schuert Ressentiments, bedient Vorurteile und stachelt politische Lager gegeneinander auf. Ist billiger, diskreter - und mindestens genau so gefaehrlich.



Das derartiges Vorgehen funktioniert, hat der Russe ja nun von den Amerikanern lernen können. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (14. November 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das sind nicht nur die Amerikaner. Da sind auch europäische Demokratien (btw EU≠Europa) gerne dabei. Im Iran beispielsweise (Operation Ajax).
> Oder wie war das mit den "Willigen"?
> 
> 
> ...


Demokratie schützt genauso wenig wie Neutralität, und nein, die Schweiz ist kein gutes Beispiel für Neutralität.


----------



## ARCdefender (14. November 2017)

Warum wusste ich das irgendwann so was kommt:

Katalonien-Krise: Spanien spricht von russischer Kampagne | faktenfinder.tagesschau.de

Die spinnen doch alle nur noch 
Übrigens, gestern Abend ist meine PS 4 abgestürzt, ich weiss genau die Russen waren das!


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Die Beispiele oben zielten auf deine Sätze:
> 
> Das Völkerrecht gibt es ja nicht ohne Grund und die Demokratie ist nicht per se die Lösung für alle, wie man (und vor allem viele Minderheiten) vielleicht gerade schmerzlich im Nahen und Mittleren Osten merkt. Dass ein Staat ein anderes politisches System führt, macht ihn weder minderwertiger noch kriegslüsternder.
> Die großen Eingriffe zum eigenen (wirtschaftlichen) Vorteil und Angriffskriege der letzten Jahrzehnte gingen von (auch europäischen) Demokratien aus. Das ist unangenehm, aber doch die Wahrheit.
> ...



Darum geht es aber nicht.
Es ging darum, ob ein freiheitliches, demokratisches Land ein anderes freiheitliches, demokratisches Land angreift.
Und das gab es halt noch nie.
Und weder der Irak, noch Syrien oder Iran oder sonst ein arabisches Land ist eine freiheitliche Demokratie.
Dass der Irak Kriegt Unsinn war, müssen wir doch nicht diskutieren.

Und um deinen Punkt noch mal aufzugreifen.
Ich glaube nicht, dass die Katalanen sich jetzt absetzen und einen Bürgerkrieg anfangen. Womit auch. 
Mehr als ein paar Polizisten haben sie nicht und die werden sich garantiert nicht da mit hineinziehen lassen.
Genauso in Belgien. Auch da gibt es schon lange Uneinigkeiten. Aber einen offenen Bürgerkrieg sehe ich nicht.
Und Jugoslawien war damals weder freiheitlich noch demokratisch.

Das einzige, was mir wirklich einfällt, war der Nordirland Konflikt. Da haben nationalistische Gruppen erbitterte Kämpfe geführt und die Bevölkerung musste darunter leiden.
Aktuell herrscht Waffenstillstand, wenn ich nicht irre.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also für mich liest sich das fast wie die Geschichte mit Russland und der Krim, bzw. Ostukraine, nur das die Russen vorher der Ukraine kein Kaufangebot unterbreitet haben.



Ja, eben. 
Die USA haben sich ein Stück Land geholt und es eingesagt, weil sie stärker waren als der andere.
Das kannst du aber noch unter Kolonialismus setzen, denn schließlich gab es nur 13 Gründerstaaten der USA. Alle anderen kamen später dazu.
Die USA haben sich also Stück für Stück bis zum Pazifik ausgebreitet und alles eingesackt, was dazwischen war.

Andererseits hat die Sowjetunion auch eine Menge eingesackt und das ist gerade mal 100 Jahre her und was Stalin da gemacht hat, muss man auch nicht näher beleuchten. Echt schlimm damals. 
Ich bin ja irgendwie froh, dass meine Vorfahren sich aus all den Konflikten herausgehalten haben, damit ich geboren werden konnte.  
Lieber ein Feigling und lebendig als ein Held und tot. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es ist auch äußerst unwahrscheinlich das Russland das Baltikum anektiert und damit einen Krieg gegen die NATO anfängt.
> Wofür? Nur für eine Landverbindung nach Kaliningrad?
> Wer bitte glaubt das Russland dafür einen Krieg gegen die NATO anfängt denn es einfach nie konventionell gewinnen könnte, selbst wenn es erstmal Erfolg haben sollte und es schafen täte das Baltikum zu besetzen?



Glaube ich auch nicht. Ich denke sowieso, dass das mit der Ostukraine eher ein Unfall war.
Putin wollte die Krim und hat sie gekriegt. Die Russen im Osten dachten dann, dass sie sich auch abspalten können und haben schwer losgelegt, doch Putin hatte eigentlich gar kein Interesse daran und jetzt  hat er eben den Kram an der Backe und wird ihn nicht mehr los.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Ukraine war etwas anderes als Estland, Lettland und Litauen.
> Davon darauf zu schließen Russland würde dort etwas vergleichbares machen ist zimlich abwägig.



Solange Weißrussland treu zu Russland steht.


----------



## JePe (14. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Die spinnen doch alle nur noch



Dass Erosionseffekte in EU & NATO im russischen Sinne sind und von Russland aktiv angefacht werden, auch mit Halbwahrheiten und Ganzluegen, ist weder abwegig und teilweise dokumentiert. Was genau laesst es Dich denn kategorisch ausschliessen?


----------



## Taskmaster (14. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Darum geht es aber nicht.
> Es ging darum, ob ein freiheitliches, demokratisches Land ein anderes freiheitliches, demokratisches Land angreift.
> Und das gab es halt noch nie.
> Und weder der Irak, noch Syrien oder Iran oder sonst ein arabisches Land ist eine freiheitliche Demokratie.


Das ist aber nichts, was man der Demokratie zurechnen kann. Das liegt schlicht daran, dass die liberale Demokratie lange kaum Verbreitung fand. Und ganz besonders daran, dass die Länder mit nennenswerten Bodenschätzen keine waren, zum Gros auch heute nicht sind, eben weil es die westlichen liberalen Demokratien nicht wünschen (Diktatoren sind billiger und schneller zu überzeugen). 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und um deinen Punkt noch mal aufzugreifen.
> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Katalanen sich jetzt absetzen und einen Bürgerkrieg anfangen. Womit auch.
> Mehr als ein paar Polizisten haben sie nicht und die werden sich garantiert nicht da mit hineinziehen lassen.


Darauf würde ich nicht wetten. Es ist eher die Frage, was ein Spanien tun würde, wenn die Katalanen Munitionsdepos und Waffenlager der Polizei erstürmen würden. Das Ding am Bürgerkrieg ist, dass er eben nicht mit Panzern und Flugzeugen geführt werden muss. 1.000.000 Personen, die sich mit dem Bewaffnen, was sie gerade in die Finger kriegen und sich auf ein paar 1000 Polizisten stürzen, sind kein Spaß.
Spanien müsste in Menschenmengen schießen und das als EU-Mitglied. Der Flächenbrand wäre kaum aufzuhalten.
Spanien hat sich mit der Verhaftung der Katalonischen Regierung auch keinen Gefallen getan. 
Grossdemo in Barcelona: "Freiheit fur die politischen Gefangenen" - ZDFmediathek


Threshold schrieb:


> Genauso in Belgien. Auch da gibt es schon lange Uneinigkeiten. Aber einen offenen Bürgerkrieg sehe ich nicht.
> Und Jugoslawien war damals weder freiheitlich noch demokratisch.


Wie gesagt: nur weil du die Definition so eng fast, heißt das nicht, dass diese tatsächlich den Schutz vor Krieg bildet.
Es gibt auf deine Behauptung ja die berühmte Persiflage: "„Sobald ein Land wirtschaftlich so weit entwickelt ist, dass es über eine ausreichend große Mittelschicht verfügt, um eine Kette von McDonald’s-Restaurants zu unterhalten, wird es ein McDonald’s-Land, und Menschen in McDonald’s-Ländern führen nicht gern Kriege, sondern stellen sich lieber nach Big Macs an.“
Und tatsächlich: Ein Land, in dem mind. ein McDonalds steht, hat noch keinem anderen Land den Krieg erklärt, in dem auch mind. eines steht.
McDonalds garant für Weltfrieden?
Im Kosovo brennt übrigens schon lange wieder die Luft.

Es gibt viele Stellen in Europa, die gar nicht so befriedet sind, wie mancher glaubt. Viele Konflikte sind schlicht eingefroren, aber eben ungeklärt und können jederzeit wieder aufbrechen.
Die Gefahr dafür ist in den letzten Jahren definitiv größer geworden.


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das ist aber nichts, was man der Demokratie zurechnen kann. Das liegt schlicht daran, dass die liberale Demokratie lange kaum Verbreitung fand. Und ganz besonders daran, dass die Länder mit nennenswerten Bodenschätzen keine waren, zum Gros auch heute nicht sind, eben weil es die westlichen liberalen Demokratien nicht wünschen (Diktatoren sind billiger und schneller zu überzeugen).



Das liegt schlicht an der Sache selbst.
Demokratien, wie wir sie kennen, sind immer in irgendeiner Weise miteinander verbandelt. Sei es in militärischen Bündnissen wie die Nato oder bei Handelsbeziehungen.
Also -- aus welchem Grund sollte jetzt z.B. Deutschland Frankreich angreifen?
Es würde der Nato Fall gelten, alle anderen Nato Staaten würde Frankreich unterstützen. Deutschland wäre innerhalb von 10 Minuten Platt gemacht.
Das gleiche anders herum.
Japan ist nicht Mitglied der Nato. Aber wieso sollten jetzt Staaten wie Frankreich, Deutschland oder wer auch immer Japan angreifen?
Weil die Japaner zu gute Elektroautos haben?
Es gibt schlicht keinen Grund für ein demokratisches Land ein anderes demokratisches Land anzugreifen. Man könnte es der Bevölkerung auch schlecht verkaufen und ich weiß auch nicht wie die rechtliche Lage in Deutschland aussieht. Welcher Fall müsste eintreten, damit Deutschland nach deutschem Recht ein anderes Land den Krieg erklären kann?
Kann der Bundeskanzler das? Kann das Parlament das? Ich hab da keine Ahnung.

Von daher sehe ich nicht, dass eine westliche Demokratie eine andere westliche Demokratie angreifen würde. Es gibt sowieso nichts zu gewinnen.
Und dass Geheimdienste westlicher Staaten Konkurrenten sind, ist ja ein offenes Geheimnis.

Abgesehen davon sehe ich die kommenden Kriege sowieso eher darin begründet, dass es um Strategie geht. Man beeinflusst dort, wo man sich wirtschaftlichen Nutzen von erhofft.
Daher sind die Chinesen auch groß in Afrika drin. Das machen sie ja nicht, weil sie sich um die Menschen dort sorgen. Das machen sie, um sich Zugang zu Bodenschätzen zu sichern.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Darauf würde ich nicht wetten. Es ist eher die Frage, was ein Spanien tun würde, wenn die Katalanen Munitionsdepos und Waffenlager der Polizei erstürmen würden. Das Ding am Bürgerkrieg ist, dass er eben nicht mit Panzern und Flugzeugen geführt werden muss. 1.000.000 Personen, die sich mit dem Bewaffnen, was sie gerade in die Finger kriegen und sich auf ein paar 1000 Polizisten stürzen, sind kein Spaß.
> Spanien müsste in Menschenmengen schießen und das als EU-Mitglied. Der Flächenbrand wäre kaum aufzuhalten.
> Spanien hat sich mit der Verhaftung der Katalonischen Regierung auch keinen Gefallen getan.
> Grossdemo in Barcelona: "Freiheit fur die politischen Gefangenen" - ZDFmediathek



Das Problem ist eher, dass die katalanische Wirtschaft sich aus Katalonien verabschieden würde, wenn sich die Region tatsächlich abspalten sollte, denn die katalanische Wirtschaft und Banken wollen ja im Euro Raum bleiben und der wäre Geschichte, wenn sich Katalonien abspaltet.
Daher halte ich das für sehr aufgebauscht. Die Wogen glätten sich auch wieder. Darüber mache ich mir keine Gedanken.
Genauso wie Nord Italien.
Da haben sie ein Referendum abgehalten, das aber keinerlei politische Auswirkungen hat.
Da haben schlicht ein paar Rechtsnationalisten auf dicke Hose gemacht und mehr nicht.
Bayern labert jedes Jahr davon, sich abzuspalten, damit sie nicht mehr in den Länderfinanzausgleich einzahlen müssen. Aber Bayern weiß auch, dass sie alleine keine Überlebenschance haben und daher sind das jedes Jahr nur heiße Worte.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: nur weil du die Definition so eng fast, heißt das nicht, dass diese tatsächlich den Schutz vor Krieg bildet.
> Es gibt auf deine Behauptung ja die berühmte Persiflage: "„Sobald ein Land wirtschaftlich so weit entwickelt ist, dass es über eine ausreichend große Mittelschicht verfügt, um eine Kette von McDonald’s-Restaurants zu unterhalten, wird es ein McDonald’s-Land, und Menschen in McDonald’s-Ländern führen nicht gern Kriege, sondern stellen sich lieber nach Big Macs an.“
> Und tatsächlich: Ein Land, in dem mind. ein McDonalds steht, hat noch keinem anderen Land den Krieg erklärt, in dem auch mind. eines steht.
> McDonalds garant für Weltfrieden?
> Im Kosovo brennt übrigens schon lange wieder die Luft.



Natürlich bietet das keinen Schutz. Nur ist es eben in der Geschichte noch nie vorgekommen und daher denke ich, dass das auch nicht vorkommen wird.
Ich fragte ja oben schon, welche rechtlichen Grundlagen geschaffen werden müssen, damit Deutschland einen Angriffskrieg startet?
Verteidigen -- das ist logisch. Dann wird die Bundeswehr aufgescheucht und der einzige Hubschrauber, der fliegen kann, hebt ab.
Und die Russen werden in keinem westlichen Land einmarschieren. Da kommen höchsten ein paar reiche Russen und kaufen die Läden leer. 



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Stellen in Europa, die gar nicht so befriedet sind, wie mancher glaubt. Viele Konflikte sind schlicht eingefroren, aber eben ungeklärt und können jederzeit wieder aufbrechen.
> Die Gefahr dafür ist in den letzten Jahren definitiv größer geworden.



Welche meinst du?
Baskenland mit dem Terror der ETA?
Soweit ich weiß, hat die ETA ihre Waffen abgegeben.
Ich glaube daher nicht, dass sich da noch was anbahnen kann.
Nordirland sehe ich auch nicht mehr. Heute lebt dort eine andere Generation. Die Zeiten ändern sich.
Balkan? 
Da kann immer mal was passieren. Keine Frage. Aktuell scheint es da aber sehr stabil zu sein.
Belgien?
Glaube ich wie gesagt nicht. Dann könntest du auch die Niederlande mit rein nehmen. Da leben ja auch mehrere Völker.
Klar gibt es viele Völker innerhalb der Staaten Europas, aber ich kann mir schlicht nicht vorstellen, dass plötzlich die Friesen zu den Waffen greifen oder dass die Schotten gegen London stürmen.
Zustände wie in der Türkei mit den Kurden kann ich mir hier nicht vorstellen.
Die Bundeswehr würde militärisch gegen die Hessen vorgehen, weil sie gegen die Sachen stänkern. Hört sich echt absurd an.


----------



## Taskmaster (14. November 2017)

Wir waren schon mehr als einmal nach dem WW2 auf Konfrontationskurs. Die Begründung dafür liegt nicht in "Konsumgütern", sondern in Dominanz.
Berühmt-berüchtigt beispielsweise die "Atombombe Deutsche Mark", die unbedingt entschärft werden musste, bevor die Situation eskalierte.
Aber wie ich jetzt schon mehrfach gesagt hatte (und du nun brav wiederholst): Dank der NATO ist nie viel passiert. Dank ihr gehen NATO-Mitglieder nicht aufeinander los. Denn niemand möchte von den Amerikanern auseinander genommen werden. Die USA sind übrigens Schutzmacht Japans. Auch ohne NATO-Mitgliedschaft.
Und genau das macht den Europäern an Trump auch am meisten Angst: wenn der einzige nennenswerte Schiedsrichter keine Lust mehr hat, die Schöngeister der Länder Europas zu trennen, steigt das Risiko für innereuropäische Konflikte.
Deshalb gibt man plötzlich Gas bei der Dezentralisierung der nationalen Streitkräfte und einer EU-Armee.
Das hat alles nichts mit Demokratie zu tun. Es benötigt lediglich zwei Demokratien, deren Völker sich gegenseitig stark genug anwidern und schon knallt es auch zwischen zwei demokratischen Staaten. Das kam bisher nicht vor, reines Glück und auch der NATO geschuldet.
Frieden ist weit komplexer und nicht an einer Staatsform festzumachen. "(Liberale) Demokratie einführen und dann herrscht Frieden" ist genauso doof wie die McDonalds-These.
Auch eine Diktatur kann friedlich sein und mit den Nachbarstaaten wunderbar zurecht kommen. Man benötigt dafür jedoch einen Diktator, der nicht völlig freidreht. Einer der Lieblingssätze unserer Linken ist "Der Kommunismus/Sozialismus funktioniert! Es hat ihn nur noch niemand richtig gemacht!" Kann sein. Nur find mal eine Gesellschaft, die es "richtig macht". Bisher hat es noch keiner der vielen Versuche hinbekommen.
Und so funktioniert auch die Demokratie zwar in westlich geprägten Kulturen recht gut, findet aber schnell ihre Grenzen, wenn man sie in kulturell und religiös weniger homogenen Gesellschaften anwendet. Dort wird aus der Demokratie schnell eine Diktatur der Masse, die dann rigoros gegen unbeliebte Minderheiten demokratisch legitimiert vorgeht.

Wir haben übrigens eine Parlamentsarmee. Da wir uns problemlos an Angriffskriegen beteiligen können (Merkelchen ist ja damals sogar extra zu Bush gereist und hatte versichert, dass ein Deutschland unter ihr zu der Koalition der Willigen gehören würde), dürfte es auch nur Makulatur sein, ob ein demokratisches Deutschland Kriege erklären kann. Wenn wir an einem solchen Punkt angelangt sind, werden notfalls die nötigen Änderungen beschlossen oder das Recht schlicht ignoriert.
Dass man damit durchkommt, dürfte sich mittlerweile herumgesprochen haben. 

Die Beschaffung von Waffen ist dann auch nicht das Problem. Wenn ein Land in den Kriegsmodus schaltet, wird natürlich auch die Industrie umschalten. Zumal Kriegserklärungen zwischen Nationen auch eine gewisse Vorlaufszeit haben und die Kontrahenten entsprechend zuvor schon mit der Aufrüstung anfangen.

Aber das alles sind nur generelle Dinge. Wie nun auch schon dreimal gesagt, halte ich einen Krieg zwischen europäischen Nationen mittelfristig auch für unwahrscheinlich.

Was aber geht, sind Bürgerkriege. "Waffen abgeben" bedeutet nicht, dass man keine neuen Waffen beschaffen kann. Gerade die IRA oder die genannte ETA dürften damit keinerlei Probleme haben, die alten Strukturen wieder zu aktivieren. Gerade die ETA hat erst in diesem Jahr damit BEGONNEN, Waffen und Sprengstoff abzugeben. Entwaffnet sind die meines Wissens nach noch lange nicht.

Eine individuell mangelhafte Vorstellungskraft bedeutet nicht, dass etwas nicht sein wird. Gerade das sollte Katalonien gerade zeigen.
Ich hätte auch nie gedacht, dass Arnold Schwarzenegger mal Gouverneur wird, Trump Präsident, die CDU zur SPD, Kim Wasserstoffbomben zündet, ...
Es sind nicht die Dinge, die ich mir vorstellen kann, die mich umtreiben. Es sind die, die man so gar nicht kommen sieht.


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2017)

Wenn ein Volk zufrieden ist und im Wohlstand lebt, ist die Gefahr eines Krieges extrem gering.
In einer Diktatur lebt das Volk nicht zufrieden, egal wie groß der Wohlstand ist.
Daher geht da immer eine Gefahr von aus.
Aber solange Deutschland, Frankreich und andere EU Staaten im Wohlstand leben -- und das tun sie -- geht davon schlicht keine Gefahr aus.
Und -- jetzt mal im Ernst -- so einen Spinner wie Trump wird die Demokratie aushalten. Der Nachfolger Trumps im Oval Office wird wieder eine andere Politik machen.


----------



## Taskmaster (14. November 2017)

Nur ist der Wohlstand in der EU alles andere als gesichert. Vor allem nicht in Frankreich, Spanien, Italien und Griechenland. Auch bei uns nicht, wenn man nur an den Target2Saldo denkt. Richtig ist: nicht nur der Wohlstand bestimmt den Frieden. Denn das es nur dieser wäre, ist eine zutiefst kapitalistische Weltsicht.  Es soll tatsächlich noch Völker geben, die nicht nur dem schnöden Mammon verfallen sind. Und weil wir das kaum nachvollziehen können, gibt es auch die Differenzen mit den östlichen EU-Staaten.
Der zweite Punkt, die Zufriedenheit, dürfte in der EU auch schon lange keine Rekorde mehr aufstellen.
Auch Zufriedenheit und Wohlstand sind noch nicht des Friedens Kern. Aspekte wie Sicherheit, Perspektive, Gesundheit, Mitbestimmung gehören dort hinein. Das Feld ist weit und nicht jeder Punkt hat dieselbe Gewichtung.

Nebenbei sind Völker unter Diktatoren nicht per se unzufrieden oder das Leben schlecht. Es kommt auf den Diktator an. Das beste Beispiel war ja gerade Syrien vor dem Arabischen Frühling.


> „In keinem anderen Land dieser Region leben so viele verschiedene Völker mit unterschiedlichen Religionen und Sprachen wie in Syrien“, erklärt Prof. Dr. Werner Arnold, Inhaber des Heidelberger Lehrstuhls für Semitistik und Organisator des Kolloquiums: Araber, Westaramäer, die ostaramäischen Assyrer und Syrer, Armenier, Tscherkessen, Tschetschenen, griechisch sprechende Muslime aus Kreta, Dom, Kurden, Türken und Turkmenen. Gesprochen werden hauptsächlich semitische, aber auch indoeuropäische und Turksprachen. Zudem sind alle großen Religionsgemeinschaften – Islam, Christentum, Judentum – vertreten. Dass das Zusammenleben auf friedliche Weise funktioniert, liegt, so Werner Arnold, „nicht zuletzt an der überkonfessionellen Doktrin der arabisch-nationalistischen Baath-Partei, die in der Hauptstadt Damaskus regiert.“


Das syrische Modell friedlicher Koexistenz: Muslime, Christen, Juden  - Kommunikation und Marketing - Universitat Heidelberg

Diktatoren haben nämlich die angenehme angewohnheit, religiösen Extremismus nicht zu dulden. Syrien war tatsächlich ein Land, in dem alle koexistieren konnten, ohne dass totaler Wahnsinn ausbrach. Es ist leider so, dass manche Ecken in dieser Welt bis heute nicht klarkommen, ohne dass jemand den Daumen drauf hält. Früher dachte man darüber anders, doch heute ist das gar nicht mehr so einfach und pauschal zu beantworten. 
Für uns im Westen sind solche Gedanken innerlich kaum auszuhalten, aber Ideale sind eben nicht immer realitätskonform. 
Aus Syrien würde eine reine Demokratie dasselbe machen wie aus dem Irak.

Zu Trump und dieser Art des bashings habe ich auch eine andere Meinung. Die Demokratie muss ihn "nicht aushalten", sie hat ihn ins Amt gebracht. Er ist ein Teil der Demokratie. Man kann ihn menschlich ablehnen, selbstverständlich auch seine Politik. Deswegen muss man sich aber nicht unbedingt in einen "Rausch" hetzen, wie es so viele dieser Tage tun. Zumal sich viel davon wie erwähnt auf die Unsicherheiten der Europäer zurückführen lässt, die mit ihrem bashing (es vergeht kaum ein Tag, an dem nicht über irgendwelche Nichtigkeiten [wie Frisur, ob er einen Hamburger gegessen hat, wie die Stimmung seiner Schnürsenkel war] Artikel verfasst werden) überspielen, dass sie ohne die USA kaum mehr als Sprücheklopfer sind, die zwar gerne Kritisieren und sich gegebenenfalls auch mal den USA anschließen, wenn es denn gerade in die eigene heile Welt passt, aber schwerlich alleine den eigenen Stall sauber, gar die Welt zusammenhalten können und ohne Aufpasser womöglich wieder in alte Muster zurückfallen, sich an die Gurgel gehen.
Ein Trump kann sicherlich wirtschaftlich Schaden anrichten (bisher geht es der US-Wirtschaft jedoch absolut blendend und ein Rekord jagt den nächsten), ja sogar Kriege ausbrechen lassen (aber da steht sein Zähler momentan bei 0; zum Vergleich: Bush startete 4 bewaffnete Konflikte, Obama 3). Aber ich sehe nicht, dass ein Trump irgendwo die demokratische Grundordnung in den USA gefährdet. 
Ganz im Gegenteil. Die amerikanische Demokratie hat genügend Selbstschutzmechanismen.

Das hat sie anderswo nicht oder sie greifen einfach nicht wie erhofft.


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2017)

Im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern geht es auch Leuten, die bei uns im Armut leben, hervorragend.
Was nicht heißt, dass es nicht auch besser sein könnte.

Und hohe Werte an der Börse sind doch heute nur noch Luftnummern, da sie auf keinerlei wirkliche Leistungen beruhen sondern immer nur Vorstellungen sind.
Wie kann es sein, dass ein Unternehmen wie Facebook, das nichts produziert, wertvoller an der Börse ist als Unternehmen, die tatsächlich Werte produzieren?
Daran merkt man doch schon, dass die Börse absolut an der Realität vorbei agiert.


----------



## Taskmaster (15. November 2017)

Wertschöpfung ist vielschichtig. Der Wert einer Ware ist ja nun nicht abhängig von der materiellen Manifestation. Das ist das alte Lied von "geistiger Arbeit" vs. "Muskelschmalz".
Tatsächlich produziert Facebook geradezu atemberauende Massen an Datensätzen, die in den richitgen Händen schier unermesslichen Wert besitzen können.
Wenn dir daraus beispielsweise jemand ein Modell bastelt (und das ist tägliches Handwerk) und dir anhand dessen voraussagt, wie sich bestimmte Menschen bzw. Zielgruppen verhalten, wo du am besten Werbung schaltest, um diese mit deinem eigentlichen Produkt optimal zu erreichen, so kann dieses nicht nur über Erfolg und Misserfolg deiner Bestrebungen entscheiden, es kann diese gar überhaupt erst rentabel machen und somit den Wert des eigentlichen Produkts weit überschreiten.
Denn 100.000 Paar Schuhe im Lager besitzen keinen Wert (im schlimmsten Fall sind sie dein Ruin), wenn die Personen, die genau diese gerne kaufen würden, nie erfahren, dass sie existieren.
Mit Facebook habe ich da gar keine größeren Probleme.

Aber es gibt da in der Tat einige Bereiche bspw. im Finanz- und Bankensektor, die durchaus hinterfragt gehören.


----------



## ARCdefender (15. November 2017)

Und weiter geht´s, nach Spanien nun auch England:

Grossbritannien: Theresa May wirft Russland Wahleinmischung vor - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ja die bösen Russen!


----------



## Elistaer (15. November 2017)

@Taskmaster

Es gibt weltweit sehr viele Hotels da liegen zum Teil Millionen Beträge als totes Kapital im Keller in Form von Wein und Sekt im 20 Flaschen auf Lager wovon im Jahr eine verkauft wird nur von 1nem Wein a 3500€ VK.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (15. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ja die bösen Russen!



Die Russen sind immer böse. 

Warum funktioniert denn dort nicht einmal ein Rechtstaat?

Warum sind denn Putin und Konsorten Multimillionäre,

während die "normalen " Leute in der Pampa noch in Holzhütten hocken?


----------



## Nightslaver (15. November 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Russen sind immer böse.
> 
> Warum funktioniert denn dort nicht einmal ein Rechtstaat?
> 
> ...



Was hat das eine bitte mit dem anderen zu tun?

Kannst du genauso gut fragen warum es in Deutschland fast 1 Million Menschen gibt die sich keine eigene Wohnung mehr leisten können, oder warum jemand wie Ursela von der Leyen, Thomas de Maizere, Gerhard Schröder, oder Schäuble ein Vermögen in Millionenbereich besitzt während andere für ihre Arbeit kaum über ALG II liegen.


----------



## orca113 (16. November 2017)

> Kannst du genauso gut fragen warum es in Deutschland fast 1 Million Menschen gibt die sich keine eigene Wohnung mehr leisten können, oder warum jemand wie Ursela von der Leyen, Thomas de Maizere, Gerhard Schröder, oder Schäuble ein Vermögen in Millionenbereich besitzt während andere für ihre Arbeit kaum über ALG II liegen.



Absolut richtig!!!

Meiner Meinung nach liegt dort der Hase im Pfeffer. Die Dicken die da oben aktuell sitzen sind meiner Meinung nach das raffgiriegste und verlogendste was es an Regierung bisher gab. Die wollen immer mehr und mehr und reden denen die es ihnen geben können nach dem Mund. Alles für das Geld, alles für die Lobby, das Volk interessiert die nicht.

Da ist der "böse Russe" schnell und gern der Buhmann


----------



## ARCdefender (28. November 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Die Dicken die da oben aktuell sitzen sind meiner Meinung nach das raffgiriegste und verlogendste was es an Regierung bisher gab. Die wollen immer mehr und mehr und reden denen die es ihnen geben können nach dem Mund. Alles für das Geld, alles für die Lobby, das Volk interessiert die nicht.



Ganz genau und darum traue ich Denen auch zu hier einen Krieg vom Zaun zu brechen. Die machen sich so vorzeitig aus dem Staub, wir können dann den Mist ausbaden und wenn dann alles vorbei ist kann man den Überlebenden ja wieder prima Sachen verkaufen und für Hungerlöhne Arbeiten lassen um sich ihre neue Zukunft aufzubauen.
Nur, wenn es zu einem Krieg Nato- RF kommt, wird da Nichts mehr übrig sein wohin diese Dicken zurückkehren könnten, aber das scheint Denen nicht ganz Bewusst zu sein.


----------



## ARCdefender (28. November 2017)

Und der nächste Stein im großem Nato Puzzle gegen Russland, am liebsten hier bei Uns
Nato: US-General schlagt Deutschland als Sitz von neuem Logistikkommando vor

Mittlerweile, das muss ich wirklich gestehen, bekomme ich höllische Angst 
Wo soll das alles enden?


----------



## mayo (30. November 2017)

Was sollte dabei so ungewöhnlich sein? D liegt relativ zentral, hat eine gut ausgebaute Infrastruktur (im Vergleich zu anderen EU Ländern) und verfügt eh über viele Natostutzpunkte aus der Post WK Ära. Ist doch ein logischer Vorschlag.  Das hat nichts mit einem Krieg  zu tun. 

Komisch nur das du nicht auf die enormen Manöver der Russen eingehst. Diese werden schon ignoriert, die NATO ist aber ein böser Aggressor Richtung Ost...


----------



## ARCdefender (30. November 2017)

mayo schrieb:


> Komisch nur das du nicht auf die enormen Manöver der Russen eingehst. Diese werden schon ignoriert, die NATO ist aber ein böser Aggressor Richtung Ost...



Komisch das diese enormen Manöver der Russen erst zugenommen haben, seitdem sich die Nato direkt an der Grenze zu Russland versammelt hat und dort auch fleißig Manöver abhält.
Können das ja mal ändern und die Russen halten mal wieder in Cuba Manöver direkt vor der US grenze ab. Bei Trump bin ich mir sicher, würde sofort drauflos geballert werden.

Und jetzt zu Nordkorea, klar muss man Kim stoppen, aber die heutige Aufforderung das Deutschland auch seinen Botschafter abziehen soll zeigt doch ganz klar das von den USA keine Diplomatie mehr genutzt wird.
Wir sollten über jeden Botschafter dankbar sein, der eventuell doch noch einen Dialog mit der Führung des Landes herstellen kann. Meine Signatur sollte auch Heute wieder Bestand haben, aber bei den ganzen Spinnern wie Trump, Erdo, Putin usw. kann man da vergebens drauf hoffen.
Und auch bei Nordkorea wird sich das Russland und auch China nicht in aller Seelenruhe angucken. Wenn Trump dort einen Präventivschlag startet geht der 3 WK los.
Mal sehen vielleicht lag ich ja doch nicht so falsch mit der Aussage ob wir Weihnachten noch erleben werden, ich hoffe natürlich das es nicht so kommt, aber langsam schwindet die Hoffnung bei den ganzen Idioten die wir an der Macht haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und der nächste Stein im großem Nato Puzzle gegen Russland, am liebsten hier bei Uns
> Nato: US-General schlagt Deutschland als Sitz von neuem Logistikkommando vor
> 
> Mittlerweile, das muss ich wirklich gestehen, bekomme ich höllische Angst
> Wo soll das alles enden?



„Höllische Angst“ wegen eines Logistikkommandos? 

Wir haben nicht mal ansatzweise die Situation wie im kalten Krieg, die aktuelle Defconstufe der US-Streitkräfte ist bei 5.

Wo genau soll diese „höllische Angst“ herkommen?



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Komisch das diese enormen Manöver der Russen erst zugenommen haben, seitdem sich die Nato direkt an der Grenze zu Russland versammelt hat und dort auch fleißig Manöver abhält.



Also jeder hält Manöver auf seinem Gebiet ab? Wo ist da jetzt der „Skandal“?



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Können das ja mal ändern und die Russen halten mal wieder in Cuba Manöver direkt vor der US grenze ab. Bei Trump bin ich mir sicher, würde sofort drauflos geballert werden.



Worauf stützt du diese Unterstellung?



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und jetzt zu Nordkorea, klar muss man Kim stoppen, aber die heutige Aufforderung das Deutschland auch seinen Botschafter abziehen soll zeigt doch ganz klar das von den USA keine Diplomatie mehr genutzt wird.



Weil Diplomatie bisher ja auch so viel gebracht hat, oder?

Irgendwann muss man halt einsehen, dass Appeasement gescheitert ist.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Wir sollten über jeden Botschafter dankbar sein, der eventuell doch noch einen Dialog mit der Führung des Landes herstellen kann. Meine Signatur sollte auch Heute wieder Bestand haben, aber bei den ganzen Spinnern wie Trump, Erdo, Putin usw. kann man da vergebens drauf hoffen.



Vor 79 Jahren würde sich das so lesen:

„Wir sollten Herrn Chamberlain dankbar sein, das er einen Dialog mit der Führung des deutschen Reichs herstellen konnte. Dank des Münchener Abkommens ist der Frieden gesichert.“

Appeasement hat damals nicht funktioniert, warum sollte es heute funktionieren? 



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und auch bei Nordkorea wird sich das Russland und auch China nicht in aller Seelenruhe angucken. Wenn Trump dort einen Präventivschlag startet geht der 3 WK los.



Russland und China hatten genug Zeit, das Problem Nordkorea zu lösen. 



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Mal sehen vielleicht lag ich ja doch nicht so falsch mit der Aussage ob wir Weihnachten noch erleben werden, ich hoffe natürlich das es nicht so kommt, aber langsam schwindet die Hoffnung bei den ganzen Idioten die wir an der Macht haben.



Wie oft sollte die Welt schon untergehen? Man verliert langsam die Übersicht.


----------



## ARCdefender (30. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil Diplomatie bisher ja auch so viel gebracht hat, oder?



Diplomatie besteht auch aus Zugeständnissen, die habe ich aber die ganzen Jahre nicht gesehen.

Und warum ich Angst habe vor einem Nato Logistikcentrum in Deutschland, weil es von der Nato ist und die Nato nur noch der verlängerte Arm der USA ist und auch nur in deren Interesse handelt.
Man sieht es doch schon wieder das dieser Vorschlag von einem US Nato General gemacht wird, wieso leitet eigentlich ein US General die Nato Operationen in Europa und nicht ein General aus einem Europäischem Land?
Nato auflösen, eine EU Arme gründen und dann habe ich auch weniger Angst und die Amerikaner sollen ihre sieben Sachen packen, samt ihrer scheiss Atomwaffen in Büchel und sich hier vom Acker machen.
Wir hätten diesen ganzen Konflikt mit Russland nicht, hätten nicht die Westmächte, allen voran die USA, in der Ukraine mit an dem Putsch von Maidan gewerkelt und sogar laut Ohh Holy Obama finanziell unterstützt.
Das selbe im nahen Osten, hätte die USA sich dort rausgehalten, was ja schon in den 60érn begann, hätten wir heute nicht diese Probleme dort und auch nicht den Terrorismus, diese ganze Schei*** haben wir den USA zu verdanken,
die meinen sie wären die einzig wahre Weltpolizei. Die sollten sich besser mal um ihre marode Infrastruktur, die gespaltene Gesellschaft und ihre Schulden im eigenem Land kümmern, als überall auf der Welt Feuer zulegen.

Und zu dem Botschafter abziehen, sind wir nur ein souveränes freies Land nach dem 2+4 Vertrag oder müssen wir uns weiter Vorschriften von der USA machen lassen? Aber unsere Mutti wird wieder den Bückling vor den USA machen.
Aber was soll Sie auch machen, wenn man sich gegen die USA stellt ist man sofort das nächste potentielle Opfer was militärisch angegriffen werden könnte, was anderes können die USA ja auch garnicht.
*Entweder du bist für die Interessen der USA, oder du bist mein Feind und wir machen Dich fertig!*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Russland und China hatten genug Zeit, das Problem Nordkorea zu lösen.


Russland wie auch China haben mehrfach gesagt doch mal nicht mit Manövern vor der Küste NK und SK zu prahlen um die läge zu beruhigen und hat die USA auch nur einen Pfennig darauf gegeben? Nein!
Hat die USA sich mal mit Russland und China zusammen gesetzt und versucht einen Plan auszuarbeiten? Nein! Mit den Russen spricht man ja so nicht, die kommen direkt nach Nordkorea dran.
Aber was will man von einem Land wie der USA auch erwarten, die im UN Sicherheitsrat letzte Nacht wieder die *totale Zerstörung* angedroht haben.


*Ich sags noch mal, wir wären ein gutes Stück näher am Weltfrieden, wenn es dann die USA nicht gäbe!*


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Diplomatie besteht auch aus Zugeständnissen, die habe ich aber die ganzen Jahre nicht gesehen.



Ach die zig Lieferungen von Lebensmitteln und anderen Rohstoffen nach Nordkorea sowie die Streichung Nordkoreas von der Liste der Länder die den Terror unterstützen im Jahre 2008 (noch unter G.W. Bush) waren keine Zugeständnisse?



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und warum ich Angst habe vor einem Nato Logistikcentrum in Deutschland, weil es von der Nato ist und die Nato nur noch der verlängerte Arm der USA ist und auch nur in deren Interesse handelt.



Weil ein Logistik-Zentrum auch die Vorstufe zum nuklearen Erstschlag ist, oder wie soll ich dich verstehen?



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Man sieht es doch schon wieder das dieser Vorschlag von einem US Nato General gemacht wird, wieso leitet eigentlich ein US General die Nato Operationen in Europa und nicht ein General aus einem Europäischem Land?



Vermutlich, weil die USA das größte Mitglied innerhalb der NATO ist.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Nato auflösen, eine EU Arme gründen und dann habe ich auch weniger Angst und die Amerikaner sollen ihre sieben Sachen packen, samt ihrer scheiss Atomwaffen in Büchel und sich hier vom Acker machen.



Die „scheiß Atomwaffen“ haben große Teile Europas vor dem Schrecken des Kommunismus beschütz. 

Gerade die osteuropäischen Länder, die früher hinter dem eiserenen Vorhang waren und jetzt in der NATO sind, finden das ziemlich gut.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Wir hätten diesen ganzen Konflikt mit Russland nicht, hätten nicht die Westmächte, allen voran die USA, in der Ukraine mit an dem Putsch von Maidan gewerkelt und sogar laut Ohh Holy Obama finanziell unterstützt.



Sehe ich auch so (das mit der Ukraine) trotzdem ist das gerade von einem dritten Weltkrieg, der quasi unmittelbar bevorsteht, Schwachsinn.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Das selbe im nahen Osten, hätte die USA sich dort rausgehalten, was ja schon in den 60érn begann, hätten wir heute nicht diese Probleme dort und auch nicht den Terrorismus, diese ganze Schei*** haben wir den USA zu verdanken, die meinen sie wären die einzig wahre Weltpolizei. Die sollten sich besser mal um ihre marode Infrastruktur, die gespaltene Gesellschaft und ihre Schulden im eigenem Land kümmern, als überall auf der Welt Feuer zulegen.



Das Problem im Nahen Osten ist die vorherrschende Ideologie mit dem großen „I“. 



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und zu dem Botschafter abziehen, sind wir nur ein souveränes freies Land nach dem 2+4 Vertrag oder müssen wir uns weiter Vorschriften von der USA machen lassen?



Was genau hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Die USA können doch viel verlangen. Ob wir das machen, steht doch auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.


----------



## Leob12 (30. November 2017)

Man hat Nordkorea Zugeständnisse gemacht, unter anderem wurden Lebensmittel geliefert. Und bis zu Kim Jong Un hat das auch halbwegs funktioniert. 
Die Vorgänger haben zwar auch mit den Ketten gerasselt, aber nach den Lebensmittellieferungen war dann wieder ne Weile Ruhe. 

Und natürlich vertritt die Nato die Interessen der USA. Ohne die würde das Bündnis nicht existieren. Der Schutz der USA hat eben auch seinen Preis. Wäre auf der anderen Seite mit Russland genauso. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Aber was soll Sie auch machen, wenn man sich gegen die USA stellt ist man sofort das nächste potentielle Opfer was militärisch angegriffen werden könnte, was anderes können die USA ja auch garnicht.



Komisch, als sich 2003 Gerhard Schröder gegen die USA gestellt hat und beim Irak-Krieg nicht mitgemacht hat, wurde Deutschland nicht militärisch angegriffen.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Russland wie auch China haben mehrfach gesagt doch mal nicht mit Manövern vor der Küste NK und SK zu prahlen um die läge zu beruhigen und hat die USA auch nur einen Pfennig darauf gegeben? Nein!



Warum auch? Südkorea ist ein souveränes Land und führt Manöver auf *seinem* Staatsgebiet durch. Und lädt die USA dazu ein.

Nach den Erfahrungen im Koreakrieg und den Tönen aus Nordkorea hat Südkorea auch allen Grund dazu.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Hat die USA sich mal mit Russland und China zusammen gesetzt und versucht einen Plan auszuarbeiten? Nein! Mit den Russen spricht man ja so nicht, die kommen direkt nach Nordkorea dran.



Ach hat Trump nicht genau das gemacht mit China? Aber die wollen ja das kommunistische Regime im Norden weiter unterstützen. Irgendwann ist die Zeit halt auch mal um.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Aber was will man von einem Land wie der USA auch erwarten, die im UN Sicherheitsrat letzte Nacht wieder die *totale Zerstörung* angedroht haben.



Was angesichts Nordkoreas auch richtig ist. Appeasement funktioniert nicht. Siehe Geschichte.

Lustigerweise sind auch Südkorea und Japan (beides Demokratien) auf der Seite Amerikas. 



ARCdefender schrieb:


> *Ich sags noch mal, wir wären ein gutes Stück näher am Weltfrieden, wenn es dann die USA nicht gäbe!*



Und die freien Länder der Welt wären im Kalten Krieg unter die Schreckensherrschaft des Kommunismus gefallen. 

Ne danke, dann lieber die USA.


----------



## ARCdefender (30. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach die zig Lieferungen von Lebensmitteln und anderen Rohstoffen nach Nordkorea sowie die Streichung Nordkoreas von der Liste der Länder die den Terror unterstützen im Jahre 2008 (noch unter G.W. Bush) waren keine Zugeständnisse?



Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, wenn es nicht stimmt entschuldige ich mich, wollte NK einen ähnlichen Vertrag wie er mit dem Iran gemacht wurde, warum wurde das von den USA immer wieder sabotiert?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil ein Logistik-Zentrum auch die Vorstufe zum nuklearen Erstschlag ist, oder wie soll ich dich verstehen?



Sollte die USA sich mit Russland militärisch auseinandersetzen, sind wir durch solche Einrichtungen die Ersten die einen auf den Deckel bekommen. Wir werden hier von den USA als Schlachtfeld benutzt, dummes Bauernopfer.
Und es werden sicher nicht sofort A Waffen eingesetzt, aber spätestens wenn einer der Parteien in Bedrängnis kommt, werden Sie zum Einsatzkommen. Oder glaubst Du das einer der besagten dann sagt " ok du hast gewonnen, wir gehen Nachhause, alles Gut" ? Ganz sicher nicht. Wenn es dazu kommt wird von Europa nicht mehr viel übrig sein, DE wird von der Landkarte verschwunden sein, mit Viel Glück können sich Länder wie Spanien, Finland usw dann am nuklearem Fallout erfreuen bevor sie dann auch elendig den Strahlentot sterben, wenn die dann aufkommende Anarchie sie nicht vorher schon umbringt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die „scheiß Atomwaffen“ haben große Teile Europas vor dem Schrecken des Kommunismus beschütz.



Und haben wir heute immer noch diesen Kommunismus? Nein und darum auch nicht mehr die Notwendigkeit solche Waffen hier zu lagern!



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gerade die osteuropäischen Länder, die früher hinter dem eiserenen Vorhang waren und jetzt in der NATO sind, finden das ziemlich gut.



Ja und nun beschwören eben einiger dieser Staaten einen neuen Krieg in ihrer Paranoia hervor, ich sag nur Jarosław Kaczyński! Und solche Leute werden von den USA noch hofiert und mit Waffen beliefert, na ja hat ja in der Ukraine schon wunderbar funktioniert.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so (das mit der Ukraine) trotzdem ist das gerade von einem dritten Weltkrieg, der quasi unmittelbar bevorsteht, Schwachsinn.



Die Ukraine ist nur ein Puzzleteil im Spiel gegen Russland. Russland ist den USA ein Dorn im Auge und mann hätte Russland besser gestern als Heute in die Knie gezwungen, weil es eben nicht nach der Pfeife der USA tanzt.
Weitere Puzzleteile werden folgen, bis es dann zu einem Zwischenfall kommt, der meiner Meinung nach auch absolut gewollt ist von Seiten der USA aus. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Länder wie die Ukraine, Polen oder die Baltischen Staaten lassen sich für die USA vor den Karren spannen, sonst nichts.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Problem im Nahen Osten ist die vorherrschende Ideologie mit dem großen „I“.



Und das Problem hätten die unter Sich ausmachen müssen, hätte der Westen sich dort rausgehalten wäre dieses Problem nicht onmass nach Europa transportiert worden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die USA können doch viel verlangen. Ob wir das machen, steht doch auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.



Da wir nun mal Merkel schon lange an der Macht haben und gesehen haben wie sie in der Vergangenheit in Sachen USA gehandelt hat, liegt meine Vermutung mehr als nah das Sie auch dieses Mal der Forderung der USA nachkommen wird.

Nachmal, warum kümmert sie die USA nicht erstmal um ihre eigenen Probleme im Land und die sind Gewaltig?
Weil sie es nicht können, die USA hat nur Bestand wenn sie Kriege führen, weil das ganze Land nur auf der Rüstungsindustrie aufbaut. Ohne Krieg ist die Rüstungsindustrie am Boden und damit auch die USA.
Und dieses Spiel sollten alle anderen Länder der Welt nicht wieder mitmachen, wenn sie wirklich den Weltfrieden möchten.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und die freien Länder der Welt wären im Kalten Krieg unter die Schreckensherrschaft des Kommunismus gefallen.
> 
> Ne danke, dann lieber die USA.



Die USA existieren aber in dieser Form nicht mehr, sie haben sich vom Beschützer, zum Imperialist entwickelt.
Wäre die USA immer noch so wie Sie einmal waren hätte ich auch weniger Probleme, aber das Land kollabiert und sie werden alles dafür tun das es nicht so kommt und damit werden sie auch alles und jeden herunter reißen, koste es was es wolle.
Es geht nur noch um America First, die haben keine Freunde mehr sondern nur Interessen wie sie an der macht bleiben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, wenn es nicht stimmt entschuldige ich mich, wollte NK einen ähnlichen Vertrag wie er mit dem Iran gemacht wurde, warum wurde das von den USA immer wieder sabotiert?



Wozu sollte man Nordkorea mit so einem Vertrag belohnen? 



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Sollte die USA sich mit Russland militärisch auseinandersetzen, sind wir durch solche Einrichtungen die Ersten die einen auf den Deckel bekommen. Wir werden hier von den USA als Schlachtfeld benutzt, dummes Bauernopfer.



Und warum sollten sich die USA sich mit Russland militärisch auseinandersetzen? Das ist doch der erste Knackpunkt. 

Wir haben nicht mal im Ansatz eine Situation wie im Kalten Krieg.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und es werden sicher nicht sofort A Waffen eingesetzt, aber spätestens wenn einer der Parteien in Bedrängnis kommt, werden Sie zum Einsatzkommen. Oder glaubst Du das einer der besagten dann sagt " ok du hast gewonnen, wir gehen Nachhause, alles Gut" ? Ganz sicher nicht. Wenn es dazu kommt wird von Europa nicht mehr viel übrig sein, DE wird von der Landkarte verschwunden sein, mit Viel Glück können sich Länder wie Spanien, Finland usw dann am nuklearem Fallout erfreuen bevor sie dann auch elendig den Strahlentot sterben, wenn die dann aufkommende Anarchie sie nicht vorher schon umbringt.



Wenn es zum A-Krieg kommt, dann ist es eh vorbei auf der Welt. 



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und haben wir heute immer noch diesen Kommunismus? Nein und darum auch nicht mehr die Notwendigkeit solche Waffen hier zu lagern!



Z.b. in Nordkorea  

Außerdem ob die Waffen in Europa nun lagern oder nicht, sollte für deine „Angst“ keinen Unterschied machen. Die großen Atommächte haben fast alle ihre A-Waffen auf Interkontinentalraketen umgestellt. Wenn es zu einem A-Krieg kommt, ist es egal ob in Büchel Atomwaffen lagern oder nicht.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ja und nun beschwören eben einiger dieser Staaten einen neuen Krieg in ihrer Paranoia hervor, ich sag nur Jarosław Kaczyński! Und solche Leute werden von den USA noch hofiert und mit Waffen beliefert, na ja hat ja in der Ukraine schon wunderbar funktioniert.



Wenn es bei einigen Staaten Paranoia ist, was ist es denn bei dir? Begründeter Verdacht?

Aufgrund welcher Faktenlage eigentlich?



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Die Ukraine ist nur ein Puzzleteil im Spiel gegen Russland. Russland ist den USA ein Dorn im Auge und mann hätte Russland besser gestern als Heute in die Knie gezwungen, weil es eben nicht nach der Pfeife der USA tanzt.



Und dazu wird es nicht kommen, weil größte Atommacht. Also macht man das, was man schon im Kalten Krieg gemacht hat. Stellvertreterkriege.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Weitere Puzzleteile werden folgen, bis es dann zu einem Zwischenfall kommt, der meiner Meinung nach auch absolut gewollt ist von Seiten der USA aus. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.



Siehe zuvor. Wir haben nicht mal ansatzweise die Situation wie im Kalten Krieg und du sagst, es wäre nur eine Frage der Zeit. Worauf stützt du diese Behauptung? 



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Länder wie die Ukraine, Polen oder die Baltischen Staaten lassen sich für die USA vor den Karren spannen, sonst nichts.



Warum nur? 



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und das Problem hätten die unter Sich ausmachen müssen, hätte der Westen sich dort rausgehalten wäre dieses Problem nicht onmass nach Europa transportiert worden.



Nur machen die das Problem nicht unter sich aus und haben diese Ideologie auch vor dem Einmischen des Westens massiv in alle Welt getragen. Und jetzt haben wir das Problem mit dieser Ideologie.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Da wir nun mal Merkel schon lange an der Macht haben und gesehen haben wie sie in der Vergangenheit in Sachen USA gehandelt hat, liegt meine Vermutung mehr als nah das Sie auch dieses Mal der Forderung der USA nachkommen wird.



Merkel ist nicht Kaiser von Gottes Gnaden und kann abgewählt werden. Und wenn sie den Botschafter abberuft, was wäre daran so verkehrt?

Diplomatie hat in über 20 Jahren nichts gebracht in Nordkorea. Irgendwann ist die Zeit des Appeasements auch mal vorbei.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Nachmal, warum kümmert sie die USA nicht erstmal um ihre eigenen Probleme im Land und die sind Gewaltig?



Komisch unter Obama haben sich alle wichtige Daten massiv verbessert.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Weil sie es nicht können, die USA hat nur Bestand wenn sie Kriege führen, weil das ganze Land nur auf der Rüstungsindustrie aufbaut. Ohne Krieg ist die Rüstungsindustrie am Boden und damit auch die USA.



Klar, deshalb ist ja auch Apple (großer Rüstungskonzern, kennt man ja) das größte Unternehmen der Welt. 

Und wer kennt sie nicht die Rüstungskonzerne Facebook, Amazon und Microsoft 



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und dieses Spiel sollten alle anderen Länder der Welt nicht wieder mitmachen, wenn sie wirklich den Weltfrieden möchten.



Oder man entledigt sich solcher Menschen wie Kim Jong Un und seines Regimes.

Aber lass mich raten, 1939 war auch nicht Deutschland das Problem für den Weltfrieden, sondern die doofen Engländer und Franzosen die das „arme“ Deutschland nicht einfach haben machen lassen, richtig?


----------



## ARCdefender (30. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber lass mich raten, 1939 war auch nicht Deutschland das Problem für den Weltfrieden, sondern die doofen Engländer und Franzosen die das „arme“ Deutschland nicht einfach haben machen lassen, richtig?



Wir haben aber nicht mehr 1939, damals konnte so ein Irrer das noch durchziehen, heute ist das Undenkbar, weil einem beim Pinkeln auf dem Klo von modernen Satelliten der Schnippes auf den Faktor 100% vergrößert gezeigt wird.
Weil man 1939 noch nicht die Möglichkeit hatte, konnte H im verborgenen bauen und man dachte auch das die Tigerpanzer nur aus Pappe sind und die Polen ritten mit Pferd und Säbel gegen die Tiger. Meinst Du so Etwas wäre heute noch möglich? Wohl kaum.
Wir haben heute ein völlig andere Situation als noch 1939!
Alle Experten sind sich da einig, das NK nicht die Mittel hat um einen Erstschlag durchzuführen und das auch nicht mal eben so in ein paar Monaten möglich sein wird.
Es wäre also genug Zeit sich eine andere Option auszudenken, ohne das dabei Millionen von Unschuldigen Zivilisten in N und SK sterben müssten und man dann auch noch dazu beiträgt vielleicht doch den großen Knall mit China und Russland zu provozieren.
Vielleicht sollte man China und Russland mal ein gutes Angebot machen, sollte dann vielleicht auch ganz schnell zu einer Lösung kommen. 
Aber warum sollten die USA was anbieten, wobei sie nicht selber was verdienen.


Und was Apple, FB usw. an Geld bring, sind Peanuts was mit der Waffenindustrie verdient wird.
Das ist so wie der kleine PC-Videospiel Händler von neben an, gegen die großen Elektronik Discounter.

Die Waffenlobby hat in den USA das sagen, sieht man ja auch wer da Alls im Wahlkampf seine Spenden gibt, Martin Lockheed ist nur Einer davon.
Würde Zuckerberg, Cook usw. da mehr die Fäden in der Hand halten, ich würde sofort ruhiger schlafen, leider schaut es anders aus.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. November 2017)

Klar hat Nordkorea die Mittel um einen Erstschlag durchzuführen. Vielleicht nicht gegen die USA, aber auf jeden Fall gegen Südkorea. Seoul mit seinen 20 Mio Einwohner ist in kurzer Reichweite.

Die einfacheste Lösung wäre, China marschiert im Norden ein macht aus Nordkorea einen Satellitenstaat. 

Und zum Thema Peanuts:

Hier mal der Gewinn von Lockheed Martin (größtes Rüstungsunternehmen):

•  Lockheed Martin - Operativer Gewinn bis 2016 | Statistik

Dagegen der Gewinn von Apple: 

•  Apple - Gewinn nach Quartalen bis Q4 2017 | Statistik

Soviel dazu, wer hier die Peantus verdient. Aber Fakten sind schon was doofes.


----------



## ARCdefender (30. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Klar hat Nordkorea die Mittel um einen Erstschlag durchzuführen. Vielleicht nicht gegen die USA, aber auf jeden Fall gegen Südkorea. Seoul mit seinen 20 Mio Einwohner ist in kurzer Reichweite.



Dafür braucht NK keine Atomwaffen, allein die die Geschütze an der Grenze zu SK würden reichen um die Hauptstadt von SK quer durch den Boden zu ballern.


----------



## ARCdefender (30. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hier mal der Gewinn von Lockheed Martin (größtes Rüstungsunternehmen):
> 
> •  Lockheed Martin - Operativer Gewinn bis 2016 | Statistik



Eben, er ist stark eingebrochen in den letzten Jahren! UND nun kommen wir der Sache näher, wie kann man das wieder ändern?
Richtig durch einen großen Krieg, da kann man wieder Waffen produzieren und verkaufen.
Und mit den Peanuts stimmt schon was Du sagst, aber verglichen mit dem Geld was Apple und Co in die Politik steckt zu Lockheed ist das wirklich nur Peanuts



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die einfacheste Lösung wäre, China marschiert im Norden ein macht aus Nordkorea einen Satellitenstaat.



Ja das wäre die beste Lösung, das wird den USA aber auch nicht schmecken und das würden sie nicht zulassen.
Die USA spekulieren bei einem Sieg gegen NK so darauf sich dort auch niederzulassen. Ein weitere Keil, schön zwischen China und der RF und das werden diese Beiden ganz sicher nicht zulassen.


----------



## Leob12 (30. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Wir haben aber nicht mehr 1939, damals konnte so ein Irrer das noch durchziehen, heute ist das Undenkbar, weil einem beim Pinkeln auf dem Klo von modernen Satelliten der Schnippes auf den Faktor 100% vergrößert gezeigt wird.
> Weil man 1939 noch nicht die Möglichkeit hatte, konnte H im verborgenen bauen und man dachte auch das die Tigerpanzer nur aus Pappe sind und die Polen ritten mit Pferd und Säbel gegen die Tiger. Meinst Du so Etwas wäre heute noch möglich? Wohl kaum.


Ohne das jetzt überprüft zu haben bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass die Wehrmacht 1939 noch keinen Tiger zur Verfügung hatte. 
Desweiteren ist die Geschichte ja schon längst als Mythos enttarnt worden, aber sie hält sie halt noch sehr sehr hartnäckig. Die Kavallerie war keineswegs mit Säbel gegen irgendwelche Panzer geritten, sondern war mit geeigneten Waffen zur Panzerbekämpfung ausgestattet. Das Ziel war es den Vormarsch der Wehrmacht zu stoppen bzw verzögern, und das haben sie geschafft. 
Also eigentlich das Gegenteil der "rückständigen Polen", aber das kennt man ja von der Nazi-Propaganda nicht anders.


----------



## ARCdefender (30. November 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Also eigentlich das Gegenteil der "rückständigen Polen", aber das kennt man ja von der Nazi-Propaganda nicht anders.



Wenn Du das so hinein interpretierst ist das deine Sache und wer hier meine Beiträge im Forum kennt, vor allem wenn es um Rechte Gruppen geht, kennt meine Meinung dazu.
Darum lasse ich mir hier von dir nicht den Nazistempel aufdrücken!

Um es mal anders zu formulieren, weil die Polen wirklich dachten die Deutschen hätte nicht dieses Gerät, was die deutschen heimtückisch im Verborgenem entwickelt haben.
Die Deutschen waren technisch den östlichen Nachbarn so weit überlegen, das Polen selbst bei einer noch besseren Vorbereitung und einem Generalplan keine Chance gegen die Nazis gehabt hätten.
Und so eine Entwicklung im Verborgenem ist heute einfach unmöglich bei den ganzen Satelliten usw.

Das hat nichts mit rückständigen Polen und oder Nazi Propaganda zu tun.
Und den Tiger habe ich genannt, weil er wohl der Bekannteste Panzer aus dem 2 WK ist, vor dem auch alle Manschetten hatten, weil er eben schon etwas besonderes war zu der Zeit.
Der Tiger wurde erst 1942 im Spätsommer eingesetzt. Der Königstiger später, machte aber nur Probleme und es wurden kaum welche gebaut und die Nazis waren da schon so gut wie am Ende.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Eben, er ist stark eingebrochen in den letzten Jahren! UND nun kommen wir der Sache näher, wie kann man das wieder ändern?
> Richtig durch einen großen Krieg, da kann man wieder Waffen produzieren und verkaufen.
> Und mit den Peanuts stimmt schon was Du sagst, aber verglichen mit dem Geld was Apple und Co in die Politik steckt zu Lockheed ist das wirklich nur Peanuts



Ich komme mit Fakten, du kommst mit Spekulationen. Wenn der dritte Weltkrieg noch vor Weihnachten kommt, darfst du mich hier gerne quoten und dann schreiben "Ich habe es euch doch gesagt".



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ja das wäre die beste Lösung, das wird den USA aber auch nicht schmecken und das würden sie nicht zulassen. Die USA spekulieren bei einem Sieg gegen NK so darauf sich dort auch niederzulassen. Ein weitere Keil, schön zwischen China und der RF und das werden diese Beiden ganz sicher nicht zulassen.



Die USA sind bereits da. Sie stehen in Südkorea und sie stehen in Japan. Und wenn sie ein Interesse an dem Norden hätte, hätten sie schon im Koreakrieg reinen Tisch gemacht.

Ernsthaft, wie kann man sich nur so was ausdenken?


----------



## ARCdefender (30. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich komme mit Fakten, du kommst mit Spekulationen. Wenn der dritte Weltkrieg noch vor Weihnachten kommt, darfst du mich hier gerne quoten und dann schreiben "Ich habe es euch doch gesagt".


Ich sagte hoffentlich nicht noch vor Weihnachten. Und sollte es in NK zum Krieg kommen, was man bei einem Menschen wie Trump nicht ausschließen kann, wird das der Anfang vom dritten Weltkrieg sein.
Das wird dann ein Domino-Effekt geben, bis dann alles in den nächsten Monaten den Bach runter geht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die USA sind bereits da. Sie stehen in Südkorea und sie stehen in Japan. Und wenn sie ein Interesse an dem Norden hätte, hätten sie schon im Koreakrieg reinen Tisch gemacht.



Zur Zeit des Koreakrieg tickten die USA auch noch anders. Heute sieht China NK als Pufferzone zwischen Sich und den USA.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, wie kann man sich nur so was ausdenken?



Das sind ganz einfach logische Schlussfolgerungen von mir, wenn man sich ansieht wie die USA in den letzten 20 Jahren vorgegangen sind.
Gegenfrage an Dich, nach all dem was die USA so getrieben haben im Irak, Libyen, Afghanistan, Ukraine, wer sagt das es nicht so kommt?

Ich für meinen Teil habe das Vertrauen in die USA in den letzten 20 Jahren verloren und traue denen mittlerweile Alles zu nur um ihren Ar*** zu retten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ich sagte hoffentlich nicht noch vor Weihnachten. Und sollte es in NK zum Krieg kommen, was man bei einem Menschen wie Trump nicht ausschließen kann, wird das der Anfang vom dritten Weltkrieg sein. Das wird dann ein Domino-Effekt geben, bis dann alles in den nächsten Monaten den Bach runter geht.



Als ob wegen Nordkorea der dritte Weltkrieg angefangen wird. In dem Land gibt es nichts zu holen. 



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Zur Zeit des Koreakrieg tickten die USA auch noch anders. Heute sieht China NK als Pufferzone zwischen Sich und den USA.



Die USA stehen in Südkorea und in Japan. Sie haben beste Kontakte zu den Philpinen, Indien und neuerdings auch zu Vietnam.

Ob es Nordkorea nun gibt oder nicht, ist für China irrelevant. Zumal China (aller Selbstbeschreibung zum Trotz) ein kapitalistisches Land ist. Und Krieg ist schlecht für den Handel.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Das sind ganz einfach logische Schlussfolgerungen von mir, wenn man sich ansieht wie die USA in den letzten 20 Jahren vorgegangen sind.



In den letzten 20 Jahren war nicht ein Weltkrieg bei 



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Gegenfrage an Dich, nach all dem was die USA so getrieben haben im Irak, Libyen, Afghanistan, Ukraine, wer sagt das es nicht so kommt?



Siehe zuvor. Kein Weltkrieg bisher. 



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil habe das Vertrauen in die USA in den letzten 20 Jahren verloren und traue denen mittlerweile Alles zu nur um ihren Ar*** zu retten.



Ihren Arsch vor was retten? Sie sind die zweigrößte Atommacht der Welt, ihr Arsenal reicht aus, um den Planeten mehrfach zu vernichten.

Wo müssen die USA ihren Arsch retten? Ernsthaft, wie kann man sich sowas nur ausdenken?


----------



## ARCdefender (30. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ihren Arsch vor was retten? Sie sind die zweigrößte Atommacht der Welt, ihr Arsenal reicht aus, um den Planeten mehrfach zu vernichten.



Ja Atommacht sind Sie, leider, aber mit der Wirtschaft im eigenem Land schaut es mehr als schlecht aus, was sich ja leider auch in der Gesellschaft zeigt die zunehmend gespalten ist in den USA.
Das System wird da ohne weiteres geld kollabieren und so wird halt mit Waffen wieder Geld in die Kassen gespült, schau doch was Trump die letzten Monate gemacht hat.

Noch mal zum Thema Abzug Botschafter in NK
Noch scheint Europa nicht auf die Forderung der USA einzugehen, hoffe das bleibt auch so.
Und Russland sagt da auch wieder etwas, was nachvollziehbar ist.
Umgang mit Nordkorea: Nur Trump will den harten Kurs | tagesschau.de


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ja Atommacht sind Sie, leider, aber mit der Wirtschaft im eigenem Land schaut es mehr als schlecht aus, was sich ja leider auch in der Gesellschaft zeigt die zunehmend gespalten ist in den USA.



Die Wirtschaft hat sich unter Obama in fast allen relevanten Punkten verbessert.

Z.b. ist man quasi vollständig unabhängig von Energieimporten. War die USA früher einer der größten Importeure, sind jetzt einer der größten Exporteure.

Die Spaltung des Landes hat soziale Ursachen, keine wirtschaftlichen.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Das System wird da ohne weiteres geld kollabieren und so wird halt mit Waffen wieder Geld in die Kassen gespült, schau doch was Trump die letzten Monate gemacht hat.



Die USA ist auch 2008 währen der Finanzkriese nicht kollabiert und steht heute deutlich besser da. 

Und Amazon, Apple und co. spülen deutlich mehr Geld in die Kassen. Also was sollen diese ausgedachten Behauptungen ständig?

Wird das nicht langweilig?



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Noch mal zum Thema Abzug Botschafter in NK
> Noch scheint Europa nicht auf die Forderung der USA einzugehen, hoffe das bleibt auch so.
> Und Russland sagt da auch wieder etwas, was nachvollziehbar ist.
> Umgang mit Nordkorea: Nur Trump will den harten Kurs | tagesschau.de



Russland verwechselt hier wohl Aktion und Reaktion. Die „harte“ Gangart wurde ja nur notwendig, weil Kim Jong Un nicht aufhört.  Appeasement hat nachweislich nicht funktioniert, also lässt die USA jetzt einfach sein.

Die einfachste Lösung wäre ja, wenn Nordkorea nicht ständig Atomwaffen und Raketen testen würden. Aber das ist wohl zu einfach und passt nicht ins Feindbild USA, richtig?


----------



## Leob12 (30. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Wenn Du das so hinein interpretierst ist das deine Sache und wer hier meine Beiträge im Forum kennt, vor allem wenn es um Rechte Gruppen geht, kennt meine Meinung dazu.
> Darum lasse ich mir hier von dir nicht den Nazistempel aufdrücken!


Ähm, nein, ich habe lediglich die das Bild, welches von den Nazis vermittelt wurde, "zitiert", nicht in deine Aussage hineininterpretiert. Das Dritte Reich wollte dieses Bild daheim vermitteln, nicht mehr, und nicht weniger. 



> Um es mal anders zu formulieren, weil die Polen wirklich dachten die Deutschen hätte nicht dieses Gerät, was die deutschen heimtückisch im Verborgenem entwickelt haben.
> Die Deutschen waren technisch den östlichen Nachbarn so weit überlegen, das Polen selbst bei einer noch besseren Vorbereitung und einem Generalplan keine Chance gegen die Nazis gehabt hätten.
> Und so eine Entwicklung im Verborgenem ist heute einfach unmöglich bei den ganzen Satelliten usw.


Du hast nicht unrecht, nur darum ging es mir nicht. Mir ging es lediglich um diesen Mythos laut dem die Polen auf Pferden, mit Säbeln bewaffnet, den deutschen Panzern entgegen geritten sind, und den damit einhergehenden Implikationen, denn diese Geschichte ist nicht umsonst längst als Mythos entlarvt worden. 
Wie schon gesagt, dieser Kavallerie-Angriff hatte sogar rein Ziel erreicht, aber das passt nicht in das Narrativ der Nazis.


----------



## ARCdefender (30. November 2017)

Ahh ok Leob12 dann habe ich das falsch verstanden und entschuldige mich.


----------



## ARCdefender (30. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die einfachste Lösung wäre ja, wenn Nordkorea nicht ständig Atomwaffen und Raketen testen würden. Aber das ist wohl zu einfach und passt nicht ins Feindbild USA, richtig?



Glaube mir, ich finde es absolut nicht OK was Kim da macht und habe auch gesagt das Er gestoppt werden muss, aber es muss eine andere Option als eine Militärische geben und ich bin mir sicher, wenn man dann wirklich will, das da was machbar wäre.

Und zur Provokation allein durch Kim, ist das dann hier also keine Provokation in dieser Situation durch die USA?
Nordkorea: US-Bomber uberfliegen Gewasser vor nordkoreanischer Kuste | ZEIT ONLINE

Die USA sind unter Trump nicht mehr die USA unter Obama, ich ordne beide Kim wie auch Trump in die gleiche Gattung Mensch ein.
Ich halte Trump für genauso gefährlich wie Kim, hat schon seinen Grund warum ihm seine eigenen Generäle gern die Atomcodes abnehmen wollen.
Und wenn man nun die Haltung von China und Russland sieht, sollte jedem klar werden was passiert wenn Trump wieder seine Nerven verliert und dort unten einen Präventivschlag startet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Glaube mir, ich finde es absolut nicht OK was Kim da macht und habe auch gesagt das Er gestoppt werden muss, aber es muss eine andere Option als eine Militärische geben und ich bin mir sicher, wenn man dann wirklich will, das da was machbar wäre.



Es wurde seit über 20 Jahren versucht. Scheinbar muss da jetzt mal aufgeräumt werden. 



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und zur Provokation allein durch Kim, ist das dann hier also keine Provokation in dieser Situation durch die USA?
> Nordkorea: US-Bomber uberfliegen Gewasser vor nordkoreanischer Kuste | ZEIT ONLINE



Aktion>Reaktion. Wenn Nordkorea provoziert, zeigt die USA halt, was sie im Zweifel können.

Auch hier einfach mal am Anfang ansetzen. Sprich Nordkorea sollte einfach mal mit den Provokationen aufhören. 



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Die USA sind unter Trump nicht mehr die USA unter Obama, ich ordne beide Kim wie auch Trump in die gleiche Gattung Mensch ein.



Klar, der eine ist ein demokratisch gewählter Präsident, des schlimmstes Vergehen seine Ausdrucksweise ist und der andere ist ein Diktator, der sein Volk unterdrückt und ermorden lässt.

Ist genau die gleiche Gattung Mensch 



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ich halte Trump für genauso gefährlich wie Kim, hat schon seinen Grund warum ihm seine eigenen Generäle gern die Atomcodes abnehmen wollen.



US-Admiral Scott Swift: „Ich wurde auf Trumps Befehl einen Atomangriff starten“ - WELT



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und wenn man nun die Haltung von China und Russland sieht, sollte jedem klar werden was passiert wenn Trump wieder seine Nerven verliert und dort unten einen Präventivschlag startet.



Dann sollten China und Russland ja erst Recht ein Interesse haben, dass Problem Nordkorea mal endgültig aus der Welt zu schaffen.

China und Russland können einen Atomkrieg genauso wenig gewinnen, wie die USA, also haben sie auch genauso wenig davon, wie die USA.

Einfach mal in Nordkorea einmarschieren und für neue Verhältnisse sorgen.


----------



## ARCdefender (30. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aktion>Reaktion. Wenn Nordkorea provoziert, zeigt die USA halt, was sie im Zweifel können.



Der Stärkere und Klügere gibt nach und wartet erst mal ab.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Klar, der eine ist ein demokratisch gewählter Präsident, des schlimmstes Vergehen seine Ausdrucksweise ist und der andere ist ein Diktator



Wenn Trump könnte wie er wollte, wären die USA auf den besten weg in eine Diktatur. Angefangen von den Medien, über Muslime oder Einwanderer aus Mexico. Und wenn das geschafft wäre, was kommt dann noch.
Erdogan wurde auch demokratisch gewählt, wie es dort nun mit der Demokratie ausschaut können wir Alle gerade gute beobachten.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> US-Admiral Scott Swift: „Ich wurde auf Trumps Befehl einen Atomangriff starten“ - WELT



Dem steht gegenüber:
Kann man Trump den Atomkoffer wegnehmen? - Politik - Suddeutsche.de

Und auch ein sehr guter Kommentar zu Trump Verhalten in Sachen Nordkorea:
Atomstreit mit Nordkorea: Trumps Tarzan-Gebaren ist unverantwortlich - Politik - Tagesspiegel



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann sollten China und Russland ja erst Recht ein Interesse haben, dass Problem Nordkorea mal endgültig aus der Welt zu schaffen.
> 
> China und Russland können einen Atomkrieg genauso wenig gewinnen, wie die USA, also haben sie auch genauso wenig davon, wie die USA.
> 
> Einfach mal in Nordkorea einmarschieren und für neue Verhältnisse sorgen.



Und Du glaubst, wenn Kim wirklich diese Waffen hat, wird er sie nicht genau dann zum Einsatz bringen?
Und wenn das passiert glaubst Du wirklich China und Russland halten dann die Füße still?

Ich sage Nein werden sie nicht und Ja Kim wird dann eine A Waffe und wenn's auf eigenem Boden ist zünden. Darum darf und kann man nicht einfach in NK einmarschieren, das wäre eine Katastrophe für die ganze Welt!
Es muss einen anderen Weg geben.


----------



## aloha84 (30. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> *Es muss einen anderen Weg geben.*



Komplettes Ölembargo und fertig.
Dann geht in NK nichts mehr.
Zur Militärischen Option:
Ich finde es bewundernswert wie besonnen die Japaner bleiben.
Und ich finde es verwunderlich, dass noch niemand darauf kam, mal eine von Kims Raketen vom Himmel zu holen --> und zwar möglichst in Sichtweite der Nordkoreanischen Bevölkerung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Der Stärkere und Klügere gibt nach und wartet erst mal ab.



A) Wie lange soll man warten?

B) Irgendwann ist er nicht mehr der Stärkere. Siehe Frankreich in den 30er Jahren. 



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Wenn Trump könnte wie er wollte, wären die USA auf den besten weg in eine Diktatur. Angefangen von den Medien, über Muslime oder Einwanderer aus Mexico. Und wenn das geschafft wäre, was kommt dann noch.



Hätte, wäre wenn. Fakt ist, Trump ist kein Diktator und Kim Jong Un ist einer. 



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Erdogan wurde auch demokratisch gewählt, wie es dort nun mit der Demokratie ausschaut können wir Alle gerade gute beobachten.



Eine stabile Demokratie war die Türkei auch vorher nicht. 



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und auch ein sehr guter Kommentar zu Trump Verhalten in Sachen Nordkorea:
> Atomstreit mit Nordkorea: Trumps Tarzan-Gebaren ist unverantwortlich - Politik - Tagesspiegel



Und auch in diesem Kommentar wird das Pferd von hinten aufgezäumt. Trump müsste mit überhaupt nichts drohen, wenn Nordkorea nicht anfangen würde.

Das ist der gesamte Dreh- und Angelpunkt der Situation. Es ist Nordkorea das droht und provoziert. Dann darf es sich aber nicht hinterher wie das arme, unschuldige Opfer verhalten, wenn es mit Trump einen Gegenspieler hat, der nicht mehr auf Appeasement setzt. 



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und Du glaubst, wenn Kim wirklich diese Waffen hat, wird er sie nicht genau dann zum Einsatz bringen?



Man hätte ja auch schon viel früher eingreifen müssen. Israel hat das 1981 im Irak und 2007 in Syrien richtig gemacht. Reaktoren zerstört, bevor es gefährlich wird.

Jetzt haben wir den Salat und müssen die Lage schnell entschärfen. Weiter abwarten stärkt nur das nordkoreanische Regime und seine Fähigkeiten andere Länder zu bedrohen.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und wenn das passiert glaubst Du wirklich China und Russland halten dann die Füße still?



Genau deshalb müssen diese Länder ja auch ein Interesse daran haben, dass Problem Nordkorea endgültig zu lösen.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ich sage Nein werden sie nicht und Ja Kim wird dann eine A Waffe und wenn's auf eigenem Boden ist zünden. Darum darf und kann man nicht einfach in NK einmarschieren, das wäre eine Katastrophe für die ganze Welt!



Solange sich die Explosionen auf Nordkorea beschränken, wäre es keine Katastrophe für die ganze Welt. 



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Es muss einen anderen Weg geben.



Nochmal 20 Jahre Appeasement?


----------



## ARCdefender (30. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nochmal 20 Jahre Appeasement?



Nein, aber klingt nun irre, was ist wenn man mal die Bevölkerung in NK mit Input füttern würde, was die Menschen in SK und der Rerst der Welt so haben, die Augen öffnen.
Die Bomber mal nicht mit Bomben, sondern all den tollen Sachen füllen die Wir hier so haben und dann über NK abwerfen. 
Dann würde über kurz oder lang ein Umbruch von Innen stattfinden. Ja es würde dauern, aber ein Versuch ist es wert, allemal mehr als Millionen Unschuldiger in den Tot zu schicken.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Nein, aber klingt nun irre, was ist wenn man mal die Bevölkerung in NK mit Input füttern würde, was die Menschen in SK und der Rerst der Welt so haben, die Augen öffnen. Die Bomber mal nicht mit Bomben, sondern all den tollen Sachen füllen die Wir hier so haben und dann über NK abwerfen.



Die Reaktion der nordkoreanischen Führung kann ich mir bildlich vorstellen. Zuerst würde sich über die Verletzung des Luftraumes beschwert.

Der eigenen Bevölkerung erzählt man, dass das Feindpropaganda ist. Und wer mit so einem Flugblatt aufgegriffen wird, wird vermutlich exekutiert. 



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Dann würde über kurz oder lang ein Umbruch von Innen stattfinden. Ja es würde dauern, aber ein Versuch ist es wert, allemal mehr als Millionen Unschuldiger in den Tot zu schicken.



Oder statt eines Schreckens ohne Ende macht man einmal ein Schrecken mit Ende. Appeasement funktioniert nicht und die Bevölkerung hat auch während der schlimmsten Nahrungskatastrophen in den 90er Jahren nicht rebelliert.


----------



## ARCdefender (30. November 2017)

So viel dazu:


ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und zu dem Botschafter abziehen, sind wir nur ein souveränes freies Land nach dem 2+4 Vertrag oder müssen wir uns weiter Vorschriften von der USA machen lassen? Aber unsere Mutti wird wieder den Bückling vor den USA machen.


Antwort darauf von Dir:


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was genau hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Die USA können doch viel verlangen. Ob wir das machen, steht doch auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.



Und nun keine 10 Stunden später:
Nordkorea: Deutschland zieht einen Diplomaten ab - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Hab ich es doch richtig vermutet und nach dem Diplomat wird auch bald der Botschafter folgen.


----------



## ARCdefender (30. November 2017)

Und dann noch das:
Rex Tillerson: US-Aussenminister soll durch CIA-Chef Mike Pompeo ersetzt werden - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Pompeo, der Mann der sich für einen harten Kurs gegenüber Russland ausgesprochen hat, soll neuer Außenminister werden!
Na dann gute Nacht.

Tillerson machte von allen US Politikern die gerade an der macht sind den vernünftigsten Eindruck.
Und glaubst Du immer noch das da kein Konflikt aufzieht Kaaruzo?


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und nun keine 10 Stunden später:
> Nordkorea: Deutschland zieht einen Diplomaten ab - SPIEGEL ONLINE Hab ich es doch richtig vermutet und nach dem Diplomat wird auch bald der Botschafter folgen.



Was heißt hier richtig vermutet? Ein Diplomat wurde abgezogen, nicht der Botschafter. 



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und dann noch das:
> Rex Tillerson: US-Aussenminister soll durch CIA-Chef Mike Pompeo ersetzt werden - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Pompeo, der Mann der sich für einen harten Kurs gegenüber Russland ausgesprochen hat, soll neuer Außenminister werden!
> Na dann gute Nacht.



Lustig, Nordkorea darf einen harten Kurs gegen die USA fahren (weil böse USA, Provokation, Provokation), aber die USA darf keinen harten Kurs gegen Russland fahren?

Großes Kino.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Tillerson machte von allen US Politikern die gerade an der macht sind den vernünftigsten Eindruck. Und glaubst Du immer noch das da kein Konflikt aufzieht Kaaruzo?



Natürlich zieht da ein Konflikt auf. Der dritte Weltkrieg. Und geplant wird der dann im neuen Logistikkommando in Deutschland. Womit sich der Kreis wieder schließt.

Diese verdammten Amerikaner


----------



## ARCdefender (30. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Diese verdammten Amerikaner



Wir werden sehen und ob dann immer noch so gelacht wird.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Als ob wegen Nordkorea der dritte Weltkrieg angefangen wird. In dem Land gibt es nichts zu holen.



Was auch nicht stimmt, Nordkorea sitzt auf Bodenschätzen im Wert von 6 bis 10 Billionen US-Dollar, aber das ist ja Nichts richtig, nur Peanuts


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Was auch nicht stimmt, Nordkorea sitzt auf Bodenschätzen im Wert von 6 bis 10 Billionen US-Dollar, aber das ist ja Nichts richtig, nur Peanuts



Die Meldung ist schon Jahre alt und bisher gibt es keine Belege dafür. 
Gefördert wird da jedenfalls nichts und wenn doch, hätten die Chinesen sowieso die Hand drauf.


----------



## ARCdefender (30. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gefördert wird da jedenfalls nichts und wenn doch, hätten die Chinesen sowieso die Hand drauf.



Vielleicht einer der Gründe warum China nicht das macht was die USA wollen?


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Vielleicht einer der Gründe warum China nicht das macht was die USA wollen?



Wann haben die Chinesen mal das gemacht. was die USA wollen?


----------



## ARCdefender (30. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wann haben die Chinesen mal das gemacht. was die USA wollen?


 
Stimmt auch wieder 

Wie dem auch sei, mich beunruhigt das Alles, ginge es nur um mich, wäre es mir egal.


----------



## JePe (30. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> (...)klingt nun irre(...)



Das tut es in der Tat.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, mich beunruhigt das Alles, ginge es nur um mich, wäre es mir egal.



Ich sehe das nicht so eng. Kim macht das, was er schon immer gemacht hat, bzw. was dort schon immer gemacht wurde.
Er provoziert.
Da die Amerikaner gerade einen Spinner im Weißen Haus hocken haben, trampelt er eben mit gleicher Münze zurück. Das hat Trump aber schon immer so gemacht. Das ändert sich eben auch nicht als Präsident einer Atommacht.
Er fetzt sich ja auch gerade mit Theresa May. 
Im Grunde komplett lächerlich, was da wieder abläuft aber so ist Trump eben.


----------



## ARCdefender (5. Dezember 2017)

Nun macht Trumpeltier das nächste Pulverfass auf, mit Israel!
Das wird wieder Wasser auf die Mühlen des IS sein, Junge Junge, was ist nur los auf der Welt


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2017)

Trump scheint es echt völlig Latte zu sein, was Diplomatie angeht.


----------



## ARCdefender (6. Dezember 2017)

Freut euch alle schon mal auf einen Anstieg an Terroranschlägen usw. 
Danke an Trump.
Hätte ich das alles geahnt, ich hätte keine Kinder in die Welt gesetzt


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2017)

Im Nahen Osten geht es demnächst wieder mächtig zur Sache.
Aber das freut die US Rüstungsfirmen -- die machen dann wieder neue Gewinne.


----------



## ARCdefender (6. Dezember 2017)

Ich befürchte nur das es sich dieses Mal nicht nur auf den Nahen Osten beschränken wird. Das wird zu 99% auch den Iran mit betreffen und dort liegt Trump schon auf der Lauer. Iran ist verbündeter mit Russland.
Das gleiche für Syrien, da hat Israel ja schon letztes Wochenende ihr Freudenfeuerwerk zum Ereignis heute abgebrannt, in Form von Raketenangriffen auf die Syrische Armee und das wo auch noch Russland in Syrien ist.
Das ist eine Brandgefährliche Entwicklung, die Chance das es richtig eskaliert ist sehr sehr groß.
Noch mal danke an Trump, ich habe schon vor 1 1/2 Jahren gesagt, kommt der Mann an die Macht, werden wir einen Dritten Weltkrieg bekommen. Er Arbeitet mit Hochdruck daran.

Ich habe hier gerade die Rede von dem I**** live laufen.
Ich habe noch nie so viel gequirlte ................... Ich sage besser nichts mehr, sonst werde ich hier noch gesperrt


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Iran ist verbündeter mit Russland.



Eigentlich nicht.
Der Iran ist der Gegner der Saudis als regionale Macht.
Überall dort, wo die Saudis drin hängen -- und das tun sie ja beim IS -- sind die Iraner auf der Gegenseite.


----------



## ARCdefender (6. Dezember 2017)

So wie es ausschaut hat Trump das wohl mit den Saudis ausklamüsert, einziges Ziel dieser Aktion wird wohl der Iran sein.
Und Russland ist sehr wohl ein Verbündeter des Iran, genauso wie Russland an der Seite von Syrien steht.
Zieht euch schon mal warm an.


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2017)

Die Iraner verbünden sich mit dem, der ihnen gerade Vorteile bringt.
Also das, was die Amerikaner seit Jahrzehnten im Orient machen und was die Briten seit Jahrhunderten im Orient gemacht haben.

Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht erinnern, dass die Iraner mal einen Weltkrieg angefangen haben. 
Andererseits haben die Iraker den Iran angegriffen -- als Stellvertreter der Amerikaner.


----------



## ARCdefender (6. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Iraner verbünden sich mit dem, der ihnen gerade Vorteile bringt.
> Also das, was die Amerikaner seit Jahrzehnten im Orient machen und was die Briten seit Jahrhunderten im Orient gemacht haben.
> 
> Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht erinnern, dass die Iraner mal einen Weltkrieg angefangen haben.
> Andererseits haben die Iraker den Iran angegriffen -- als Stellvertreter der Amerikaner.



Mag sein, ändert aber nichts daran das Sie eben jetzt mit Russland anbandeln, was die Sache halt noch gefährlicher macht.

Wenn man die ersten Reaktionen so liest steht Israel und die USA wohl alleine da. Katar, DE, FR, TR usw. lehnen diese Aktion komplett ab.
Hoffe der Zusammenhalt hält und man macht mal gemeinsam Front gegen die USA, die meinen Sie könnten auf der Welt machen was sie wollen.

BTW. Da die USA ja nun die Annexion von Ost Jerusalem akzeptieren sollte man Russland doch bitte auch das gleiche Recht bei der Krim einräumen.
Wäre nur Fair von Seiten der USA aus.
Ich kann garnicht so viel Essen wie ich  könnte.


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2017)

Ja, aktuell sind sie bei den Russen, weil sie den IS loswerden wollen.
Interessanter Weise sind die arabischen Terroristen unter der Flagge des IS oder anderer Gruppierungen meist Sunniten, während der Iran eher Schiitisch ist.
Und die Wahhabiten aus Saudi Arabien mögen die Schiiten sowieso nicht, die finden die Sunniten dufter.

Daher ja auch meine Anmerkung. Der Iran verbündet sich mit dem, der gegen die Sunniten ist und das ist aktuell Syrien, da Assad ja ein Alawid ist. Und da die Russen verbündete Assads sind, sind es die Iraner auch. Der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund und so.

Die Israelische Regierung und deren Anhänger finden das natürlich super, dass Trump das anerkennt. Aber er ist eben auch ein Elefant in der internationalen Diplomatie. War ja schon damals klar, als er mit den Taiwanern geredet hat -- das hatte ein US Präsident zuvor noch nie gemacht. Ihm war es egal.

Jetzt ist es ihm wieder egal, was andere sagen und was am Ende bei raus kommt. Er setzt sich ausschließlich für seine Interessen ein.
Sieht man gut an den Steuersenkungen für Unternehmen und Reiche. Trump selbst profitiert davon enorm.

Und die Krim ist eine andere Nummer als Ost Jerusalem.


----------



## ARCdefender (6. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er setzt sich ausschließlich für seine Interessen ein.



Was er ja so auch direkt in der heutigen Ansprache gesagt hat.
Kein President hätte seine Versprechen eingehalten in Sachen Israel, aber Er hätte jetzt geliefert.
Was für ein *****  Und der Totenkopf im Hintergrund war wieder mal mit keiner Mine am Nicken, soll heissen selbst wenn da noch was draus wird das sie Goldlocke absägen rutscht der nächste ****** nach 

Ich hoffe wirklich das Europa nun seine Chance nutzt und sich von den USA los sagt und stärke zeigt.
Dazu gehört für mich auch , raus aus der Nato, oder die Nato neu formieren als rein Europäisches Bündnis mit Anschluss der USA aus der Nato.


----------



## Taskmaster (6. Dezember 2017)

@ARCdefender
Du musst endlich deinen Hang zur Hyperventilation behandeln lassen. 

De facto hat bis dato keine Bemühung gefruchtet, die Lage dort irgendwie zu stabilisieren. Es spricht eigentlich kaum etwas gegen die Anerkennung. Schon gar nicht die Angst vor Terroranschlägen (Ich dachte, ihr seid alle so mutig und geht selbst dann auf den Weihnachtsmarkt, wenn die Bedrohungslage dunkelrot ist?! Nun sich doch diesen Terroristen aka Mördern und schlimmer beugen, weil die sonst ihren Willen mit Bomben in der Zivilbevölkerung durchzusetzen versuchen? Wo sind denn die coolen "Jetzt erst recht Glühwein!"-Sprüche hin?). Denn die hat Israel schon unzählige Male erlebt. Die Ablehnung der anderen Staaten beruht lediglich auf der Angst vor Unruhen in der eigenen musl. Bevölkerung und der eigenen Planlosigkeit. Paris brûle hat hier vermutlich kaum jemand mitbekommen (könnte ja den Falschen in die Hände spielen). Die Lage hat sich dort bis dato kaum entspannt. Jederzeit kann es weiter gehen. In Brüssel steppt auch ständig der Bär. Die kleinste Nichtigkeit und die Damen und Herren gehen hoch wie Dynamit (wie hier).
Wir haben gerade ~2mio (nennen wir sie mal liebevoll) "Israelkritiker" zusätzlich zu den bereits vorhandenen aufgenommen.
Nach den vielen Jahren des sinnlosen Hin und Her ohne Aussicht auf eine Lösung, stellt sich Trump zum Leidwesen vieler Linker voll und ganz hinter Israel (was ich voll und ganz begrüße).
Kann das nach hinten losgehen? Aber natürlich kann es das. Aber ging es davor denn jemals nach vorn? 

Heute ist einer dieser ganz seltenen Tage, an denen ich mit Alan Posener konform gehe:



> Trump hat recht: Zwanzig Jahre der Realitätsverweigerung haben den Frieden nicht nähergebracht. Es ist Zeit, die Realität anzuerkennen. Auch in Europa. Je deutlicher den Arabern klargemacht wird, dass der Westen hinter Israel steht, desto eher wird man auch in Ramallah und Gaza die Realität anzuerkennen bereit sein.
> 
> Wenn zugleich, wie Trump angekündigt hat, ein härterer Kurs gegen den Iran gefahren wird, der für die sunnitischen arabischen Regime der eigentliche Gegner ist, kann Trumps Geste, allem Geschrei derjenigen zum Trotz, die den arabischen Nationalismus und den muslimischen Fanatismus beschwichtigen möchten, tatsächlich den Frieden näherbringen. Ein Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert.


----------



## ARCdefender (6. Dezember 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> @ARCdefender
> Du musst endlich deinen Hang zur Hyperventilation behandeln lassen.



Sorry aber bei dem ganzen Sch*** den dump Trump ablässt kann man nur in Hyperventilation verfallen, unglaublich das es immer noch Deppen gibt die diesen Irren auch noch Recht geben.
Und natürlich sind nur die Palästinenser Schuld das es keinen Frieden gegeben hat, ja ganz sicher, so wie Russland ganz Europa überfallen will.
Den Siedlungsbau haben ja auch die Palästinenser vorangetrieben weil es Sie so glücklich macht. Auch der 6 Tage Krieg 1967 der von Israel angefangen wurde mit der Annexion von Ost Jerusalem war voll und ganz im Interesse der Palästinenser.
Bulls*** sage ich dazu und ja da schwillt mir der Kamm an.
Das es die letzten Jahre nicht voran ging in Sachen Friedensgespräche hängt zu großen Teilen an Netanjahu, das hatte Obama schon gut erkannt und sich darum auch von Israel distanziert.
Und Trumms Realität ist Schwachsinn in Tüten, extra large Tüten!
Die Realität ist das die Annexion von Ost Jerusalem bis heute nicht in der UN anerkannt wurde und auch nicht anerkannt wird! Aber was schert sich die USA schon um die UN, wenn dann nur wenn es von ihrem Interesse aus ist, siehe nun Israel oder auch Irak, war nicht in ihrem Interesse, also scheint** drauf was die UN sagt. 

Und weil Trump ja weiss das er damit Frieden in der Region schafft, werden ja gerade die US Staatsbürger nach Bekanntgabe seiner Pläne dazu angehalten nicht nach Israel oder Jerusalem zu gehen, sondern dieses Land erst mal zu meiden, weil es jetzt zu Gefährlich wäre. Sehr großes vertrauen in Frieden ist das.
Von wegen, es war Ihm bewusst was es dort auslösen wird und das war auch so mit voller Absicht geplant und wird in Kauf genommen.
Ich sage ich könnte nur noch  wenn ich USA und Trump höre.


----------



## Taskmaster (6. Dezember 2017)

Uff, da fehlt es echt an allen Ecken und Enden. Nicht nur dass deine Wortwahl auch einen Trump unterbietet, deine Behauptungen halten einfach nicht mal der oberflächlichsten Überprüfung stand.

Ich diskutiere gerne über das Thema, aber nicht so. 

Sechtagekrieg nachholen, das Existensrecht Israels verstehen, schämen, diskutieren.
Lass dir vor allem mal folgendes durch den Kopf gehen:


> Gegenwärtig lehnen die meisten Organisationen der Palästinenser, Syrien, der Iran, Antizionisten und von allgemeiner Judenfeindlichkeit geprägte Personen und Gruppen den Staat Israel ab. Sie weisen die Forderung, sein Existenzrecht anzuerkennen, als Legitimation einer rechtswidrigen Besatzungs- und Annexionspolitik zurück oder verfolgen weiter das Ziel, Israel zu zerstören.


Deine Ausführungen driften teilweise schon ins Antisemitische ab.

Deine Trump-Aversion, die dich scheinbar tatsächlich schon körperlich beeinflusst, sollte zuvor wirklich auch behandelt werden.
Den Mann muss niemand mögen, auch was er tut, kann man völlig ablehnen, aber diese sprachlichen Fäkalienkübel ständig über ihn zu entleeren, hebt dich gewiss nicht positiv von ihm ab. Ganz im Gegenteil.
Sag es durch die Blume, benutz "Microaggression". Aber bull**** hier, Idi** da... uncool.
Den "Deppen" habe ich übrigens mal absichtlich überlesen.


----------



## ARCdefender (6. Dezember 2017)

Ahh ja Sechstagekrieg nachholen, na dann guck mal was hier steht:



> Als Ostjerusalem wird der Teil von Jerusalem bezeichnet, der seit dem Palästinakrieg 1948 von Jordanien besetzt war, bis er im Sechstagekrieg 1967 von Israel erobert wurde. Aus israelischer Sicht ist Ostjerusalem heute Teil des vereinigten Jerusalem einschließlich der Teile des Westjordanlandes, die von Israel zum Jerusalemer Stadtgebiet erklärt wurden. Die 1980 durch das Jerusalemgesetz erfolgte Annexion des im Sechstagekriegs 1967 eroberten Gebiets wurde von der internationalen Staatengemeinschaft ebenso wenig anerkanntwie die vorangegangene Annexion Ostjerusalems durch Jordanien im Jahr 1950



So und Nun? 
Die UN sagt nein! Trump und Israel sagen ja, also brauchen wir die UN nun nicht mehr oder wie kann man das verstehen Und OstJerusalem wurde also nicht 1967 annektiert?
Wo habe ich also oben eine Falschaussage getätigt, ok falsch Formuliert, er wurde nicht mit der Annexion von Ostjerusalem begonnen, aber der Krieg selber wurde von Israel mit einem Überraschungsangriff gestartet mit der Folge das eben Ostjerusalem annektiert wurde.

Hier auch ein schöner Artikel dazu:
Sechstagekrieg 1967: Israels Triumph und die fatalen Folgen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Was daran ist also falsch oder Antisemitische?

Und ja bei Trump entgleitet mir meine Sprache, weil mir bei diesem Es nichts anderes mehr einfällt es in schriftlicher Form darzulegen.
Es gibt für mich keine andere Umschreibung als eben diese Worte im Fall Trump, ich bin kein Freund von Schönfärberei. Man könnte auch sagen, so wie Trump in den Wald ruft so schallt es bei mir heraus! 
Der Mann ist eine Bedrohung für die Welt und meine Kinder, da fällt es mir schwer freundlich zu bleiben.


Mir tun nun auch die Israelis leid die für eine friedliche Lösung des Konflikts stehen. Leider kommen sie nun auch durch Trump unter die Mühlen der Gewalt


----------



## Taskmaster (7. Dezember 2017)

Doppelpost


----------



## Taskmaster (7. Dezember 2017)

Wenn du dich mit dem Sechstagekrieg beschäftigt hättest, wüsstest du, dass er mitnichten von Israel ausging. Zuvor wollte man Israel den Zugang zu zwei lebenswichtigen Wasserquellen abschneiden, die Schüsse auf Israelische Grenzer, die ständigen Bedrohungen... Die Araber wollte den Krieg, waren die ganze Zeit die Aggressoren und hatte sich mit 1000 Panzern und 100.000 Soldaten an der Israelischen Grenze positioniert. Israel hatte die nicht unbegründete Befürchtung, zeitnahe ausgelöscht zu werden. 

Oder wie deutet man Sprüche in diesem Zusammenhang wie:

„Wir wollen einen totalen Krieg ohne Einschränkungen, einen Krieg, der die zionistische Basis zerstören wird.“ - al-Atassi, 22.5.1966
oder
„Unser grundlegendes Ziel ist die Vernichtung Israels. Das arabische Volk will kämpfen.“ - Nasser 27.5.1967
oder
„Unsere Streitkräfte sind nun voll bereit […] dem Akt der Befreiung den Anstoß zu geben und die zionistische Anwesenheit im arabischen Heimatland in die Luft zu jagen. Ich als Militär glaube, dass die Zeit gekommen ist, den Vernichtungskrieg zu führen.“ - al-Assad, 20.5.1967

Als man zu dem Schluss kam, dass innerhalb von 48 Stunden der Krieg beginnen würde, entschloss man sich zum Erstschlag.
An den antisemitischen und antizionistischen Ansichten hat sich seitens der Araber bis dato nichts verändert. Deswegen ist es legitim, zu fragen, von welchem Friedensprozess viele hier jahrelang phantasiert haben.
Du glaubst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, dass da Ruhe wäre, wenn Israel zurückweicht und die Gebiete zurückgibt, die es nur hält, weil man der eigenen Vernichtung zuvorgekommen ist? Der Hass auf Juden ist da so dermaßen ausgeprägt, dass es als Nächstes heißen würde "Erste Etappe geschafft! Und nun treiben wir sie ins Meer!".

Und wie Trump eine Bedrohung für deine Kinder darstellen soll... Wie zuvor mal von mir aufgezählt, hat Bush 4 heiße bewaffnete Konflikte ausgelöst, Obama 3, Trump bis dato 0.
Die, die deine Kinder bedrohen, sind die Kims dieser Welt, Terroristen, Islamisten und Gotteskieger, unsere Politiker, die unser aller Vermögen aus dem Fenster werfen.
Trump bedroht dich und deine Familie gewiss nicht.

Und dein angebliches Bedauern für israelische Kinder nehme ich dir nur schwerlich ab. Die sterben wenn dann nicht durch den Umzug einer Botschaft. Die Bombenauslöser drücken andere und man sollte sich mal bei Verstand fragen, warum man sich auf die Seite von Personen stellen sollte, die sich inmitten einer Menschenmenge in die Luft jagen, weil sie ihren Willen nicht kriegen und dann wie Heilige gefeiert werden.
Die Israelis sind so unterwegs, weil sie sich ständig (zurecht) bedroht fühlen, nicht zuletzt durch die Shoa, aber eben auch durch den extremen Hass der Muslime im Nahen und Mittleren Osten.


----------



## ARCdefender (7. Dezember 2017)

Den Artikel hast Du also nicht gelesen wie mir scheint. Auch die Hintergründe warum es damals so weit gekommen ist werden schön ausgeklammert, aber darum ging es in meinem Beitrag auch garnicht.
Das Einzige was ich bei dir lesen kann ist ein Hass auf Muslime, die nach deiner Auffassung das Übel der Welt darstellen. 
Und ja ich bedaure Israelis, von Kindern habe ich nicht gesprochen, zeig aber wie Du versuchst das hier in eine Richtung zu lenken, die eben für eine 2 Staaten Lösung friedlich eingestanden haben.
Das tue ich für jede Nation, Mensch, der mit allen Mitteln versucht eine Sache Friedlich zu lösen, gleich welcher Nation er angehört, weil ich ein absoluter Kriegsgegner bin.

*Edit:*
Du versuchst hier die Diskussion in eine Richtung zu lenken, in dem du auf dem Sechstagekrieg herum reitest, der aber nicht kern meiner Aussage war, sondern Kern ist die Annexion von Ostjerusalem, die bis heute nicht International anerkannt wurde, meines Beitrags. Warum, Weshalb und wie so es zum Sechstagekrieg gekommen ist stand garnicht zur Diskussion, sondern nur die Annexion von Ostjerusalem. Darauf gehst Du gekonnt nicht ein, nein unterstellst mir sogar noch Antisemitismus!

Und Ja Trump ist eine Gefahr für die Welt, weil er dort wo Diplomatie angebracht ist nur mit dem Holzhammer arbeitet, anstatt die ohnehin schon so schwierige Situation zu entschärfen, gießt er ordentlich Öl ins Feuer.
Und bei der Aktion gestern wurden nun die Palästinenser komplett ignoriert und genau das wurde in den vergangenen Jahren tunlichst vermieden, eben weil man weiß das es die schon schwere Situation in und um Jerusalem zur Eskalation bringen wird.
Aber deiner Meinung nach muss man ja mal ordentlich mit diesen Leuten aufräumen, wenn daraus ein globaler Krieg entsteht, egal, Hauptsache man räumt auf und jeder der eben genau gegen diese Holzammer-Methoden ist, ist automatisch Antisemit, Freund von Terroristen, Linker usw. 

Und wie richtig das war, was Trump, der größte Dealmaker aller Zeiten, da gemacht hat sieht man ja jetzt:
Kritik nach Jerusalem-Entscheidung: Sorge vor einer neuen Eskalation | tagesschau.de

Emmanuel Macron bringt es exakt auf den Punkt  "Diese Entscheidung verletzt internationales Recht und alle UN-Resolutionen."

Ich sag ja Du und Trump stehen mit dieser Einstellung wohl sehr allein da.

Sonst habe ich dir nichts mehr zu sagen.


----------



## Taskmaster (7. Dezember 2017)

Papperlapapp, Guck mal auf die Uhrzeit des Beitrags. Die israelischen Kinder habe ich nur drin, weil ich da noch "deine Kinder im Kopf" hatte. Streich halt das Wort Kinder gedanklich und ersetze es durch "Israelis". Ändert zwar nichts daran, dass bei den Anschlägen regelmäßig auch KinderOpfer sind und ich jetzt per se keine Abstufung zwischen kindlichem und erwachsenen Leben sehen kann (der Mord an beiden ist unsäglich), aber wenn dich die Erwähnung so stört, dann sei es drum. 

Ich habe gar nichts gelenkt. Du hast den Sechstagekrieg nicht verstanden, hast ihn eingebracht, hast nachgefragt. Ich habe dir erklärt, warum die Gebiete überhaupt in die Hände Israels gefallen sind und wer die Aggressoren waren.
Du verstehst den gesamten Konflikt scheinbar nicht. Auch nicht, dass die "Diplomatie" (die bisher nichts weiter brachte, als ein ständiges Verschieben der Klärung) völlig versagt hat.
Ich hätte kein Problem mit den Arabern und Muslimen im Nahen und Mittleren Osten, wenn sie denn nicht die totale Vernichtung Israels und aller Juden bis heute propagieren würden.
Tun sie aber und damit erübrigt sich jegliche Diskussion oder Verständnis für mich.

Es ist absolut richtig, dass die USA sich endlich (eigentlich hätte dies bereits 1995 [Kongressbeschluss, dessen Umsetzung aber alle Präsidenten auf ihre Nachfolger abgewälzt haben] geschehen sollen) ganz zu Israel und dessen Hauptstadt bekennen. Die Araber/Muslime sollten endlich verstehen, dass Israel nicht wie gewünscht verschwinden wird, Juden von ihnen nicht ins Meer getrieben werden, die USA das nicht zulassen werden. Eigentlich sollte das mal der gesamte Westen machen und somit Israels Todfeinden unwiderruflich klarmachen, dass sie sich zu mäßigen haben, sie keinen Erfolg haben, kein Verständnis im Westen erhalten werden, wenn sie dem Hass und den extremistischen Ansichten nicht entsagen.
Jerusalem ist de facto Hauptstadt Israels. Es hat sich nur nie wer getraut, es offen auszusprechen. Fakten wurden längst geschaffen.

Und der Tagesschaulink beinhaltet auch nichts, was man nicht vorausgesehen hätte und ich mit Posener verlinkt hatte:


> Gewiss, es wird nach den Freitagsgebeten zu Demonstrationen kommen, mit dem üblichen Verbrennen der amerikanischen und israelischen Fahnen, dem üblichen verschwitzten Ritual des Judenhasses. Möglicherweise wird es zu Terroranschlägen kommen. Vielleicht auch in Deutschland. Darauf sollten die Sicherheitsbehörden gefasst sein.
> 
> Aber Hass und Terror und Anschläge hat es auch bisher gegeben und wird es geben, solange Hass und Terror gepredigt und aus Menschen Mordmaschinen gemacht werden. Daran sind weder Trump noch Israel schuld.




Mal ganz nebenbei: die Anerkennung Jerusalems als Hauptstadt Israels ist mitnichten eine Absage an eine Zweistaatenlösung. Das hat Trump deutlich gesagt.


> Trump hat übrigens klargemacht, dass die Anerkennung Jerusalems als Hauptstadt Israels und die Verlegung der Botschaft nach Jerusalem keine Vorentscheidung bedeutet hinsichtlich des endgültigen Status der Stadt und der künftigen Grenzen zwischen Israel und einem künftigen palästinensischen Staat, zu dem sich Trump ausdrücklich bekannte.
> 
> Wie diese Grenzen verlaufen, ob es eine Mauer geben muss zwischen Israel und Palästina, ja ob eventuell Jerusalem zugleich Hauptstadt dieses Palästinas sein könnte, hängt weiterhin einzig und allein davon ab, ob die palästinensische Führung den jüdischen Staat ohne Wenn und Aber anerkennt, der Gewalt abschwört und dafür sorgt, dass der Terror gegen Israel aufhört.



Trump lässt gerade die Blase platzen, in der sich viele eingerichtet hatten, nur irgendwie ein ums nächste Jahr hinter sich brachten und das lässt als Nebeneffekt den momentan immer offener grassierenden Antisemitismus (auch und vor allem des linken politischen Spektrums) aufschäumen.
Dieser ist leider mittlerweile wieder auf dem Weg, salonfähig zu werden.
Antisemitismus: Der Beginn der Unterwerfung - WELT

"Trump und ich" sind mitnichten alleine. "Unseresgleichen" hat nur viel zu lange geschwiegen/gewartet und es wird Zeit, dass die Sache wieder Fahrt aufnimmt (Gegen wie viele UN-Resolutionen im Nahen und Mittleren Osten momentan verstoßen wird, auch und gerade in Syrien - auch durch Frankreich, braucht wohl kaum angesprochen zu werden.).

Ich begrüße es aber, dass du mir nun nichts mehr zu sagen hast. Denn deine offenen Panikattacken, nun gepaart mit dem antisemitischen Drift (ich weiß nicht, ob du tatsächlich einer bist, aber du präsentierst durchaus offen Teile deren Argumentation), waren nur schwer erträglich.


----------



## ARCdefender (7. Dezember 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> nun gepaart mit dem antisemitischen Drift



Dafür habe ich Dich nun gemeldet.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2017)

Aber was soll der Schritt von Trump bringen?
Er hetzt damit die Palästinenser auf, die sowieso unter der israelischen Besatzungsmacht leiden.
Er bringt die arabische Welt gegen sich auf.
Das ganze hat absolut keinerlei Vorteile für niemanden, außer dass sich die Ultrarechten Israelis gestärkt fühlen und die amerikanischen Juden das natürlich auch klasse finden.

Das ganze ist meines Erachtens ein typischer Trump. Er macht etwas und macht sich dabei keinerlei Gedanken, was für Folgen das hat.
Man muss ja nur den Austritt aus dem Pariser Abkommen betrachten. Auch so ein völlig bekloppter Schmarrn.


----------



## ARCdefender (7. Dezember 2017)

Es ist schon traurig das man hier als Antisemit betitelt wird, weil man Kritik an der Politik von USA/Israel äussert, weil Talkmaster alles nur einseitig darstellt und USA und auch die Regierung von Israel als Unschuld vom Lande darstellt und natürlich nur die Muslime die Bösen sind. Ich habe lediglich aufgezeigt das die Probleme von beiden Seiten kommen und diese Situation nun seit dem Sechstagekrieg herrscht.
Ich weiss warum Israel damals den Sechstagekrieg gestartet hat, da kann ich Israel auch voll und ganz verstehen, aber das danach dauerhaft Ostjerusalem Annektiert wurde, die dort lebenden Moslems den Siedlungsbau ertragen müssen und so weiter, das heisse ich nicht gut. Das hat mit Antisemitismus absolut nichts zu tun.
Die wollen alle nur in Frieden leben in Israel, egal ob nun Juden, Christen oder eben Moslems. Wir haben nun mal dort diese politische Situation und dann muss man nicht wie nun Trump eben Diese wieder befeuern.
Jeder wusste wie das enden wird, es bahnt sich ja schon an, musste das sein? Hat man dadurch jetzt etwas gewonnen, ausser das es wahrscheinlich wieder zu Gewalt kommt, wo dann auf beiden Seiten wieder Blut fliessen wird?
Schafft man so Frieden? wohl kaum.
Diese Sache muss Israel und Palestina unter sich ausmachen, dort einseitig Stellung zu beziehen ist einfach nicht der richtige Weg. 

Deshalb lass es lieber Threshold, nicht das dir dieser Stempel auch noch aufgedrückt wird.
Und noch zur Unterstellung ich wäre Antisemit, meine Großmutter musste aus Ostpreußen vor den Nazis fliehen, darum nochmals danke an Talkmaster mich hier als Antisemit hinzustellen.
*Ich hoffe ein Moderator nimmt sich dieser Sache bitte an.*


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2017)

Absolut wollen die Menschen im Nahen Osten in Frieden leben. 
Nur scheint es dort immer Parteien zu geben, die das nicht zulassen.
Sei es auf Seiten der Palästinenser oder eben auf Seiten der Israelis.
Ich frage mich ja sowieso, wieso dort nicht UN Truppen im Einsatz sind, die die Gebiete kontrollieren?
Ach ja -- lassen die USA nicht zu. Gibt jedes Mal ein Veto im Weltsicherheitsrat.

Ich frage mich ja sowieso, wo das Problem ist? 
Wenn wichtige Kulturgüter in Jerusalem für beide Seiten von großer Bedeutung sind, teilt man sich das.
Ich hab als kleines Kind Dinge mit meinem Bruder geteilt und alles klappte bestens.
Aber ich habe den Verdacht, dass man der anderen Seite nichts gönnt.


----------



## Taskmaster (7. Dezember 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich Dich nun gemeldet.


Mir völlig wumpe, denn meine Lehre aus der Shoa ist, zu benennen, wenn ich es sehe und du kannst auch noch 10mal versuchen, zu relativieren, deine "Argumente" folgen dem bekannten Schema. 

@Threshold #459
Ist es nicht. Es ist ein Wahlversprechen, das Trump einlöst und kein spontaner Akt des Wahnsinns.
Was es bringt, hatte ich auch schon zitiert. 


> Zwanzig Jahre der Realitätsverweigerung haben den Frieden nicht nähergebracht. Es ist Zeit, die Realität anzuerkennen. Auch in Europa. Je deutlicher den Arabern klargemacht wird, dass der Westen hinter Israel steht, desto eher wird man auch in Ramallah und Gaza die Realität anzuerkennen bereit sein.
> 
> Wenn zugleich, wie Trump angekündigt hat, ein härterer Kurs gegen den Iran gefahren wird, der für die sunnitischen arabischen Regime der eigentliche Gegner ist, kann Trumps Geste, allem Geschrei derjenigen zum Trotz, die den arabischen Nationalismus und den muslimischen Fanatismus beschwichtigen möchten, tatsächlich den Frieden näherbringen. Ein Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert.



Es ist ein Dogmenwechsel. Zuvor lief eine Art "Appeasement". Die Israelis sollten es mehr oder minder hinnehmen, dass die Araber/Muslime ihre Auslöschung offen anstreben und sich doch gefälligst nicht so anstellen, sich zurückziehen und den Stiefel aus dem Nacken ihrer Todfeinde nehmen. Dann würde schon irgendwie Frieden entstehen. Und wenn nicht? Ja, dann sähe man weiter.
Dass das aber unzählige jüdische/israelische Opfer (noch viel mehr als ohnehin schon) nach sich ziehen würde, schien niemanden zu stören.

Trumps Weg verheißt: Arrangiert Euch. Israel ist da, Israel wird bleiben. Gewöhnt Euch dran. Und seid ihr nicht Willens, dem Hass und Terror endlich abzuschwören, die erhoffte Vernichtung des "jüdischen Staats" und allen jüdischen Lebens aufzugeben, dreht sich die Welt eben ohne Euch weiter. Ihr habt die Wahl.

Das kann (wie gesagt) nach hinten losgehen. Kann aber auch das genaue Gegenteil bringen. Wenn antisemitische und antizionistische Auswüchse endlich keine Anerkennung mehr erfahren, das Gegenteil des Gewünschten (statt eines freien und autonomen Palästinas, das zumindest Teile Jerusalems einschließt, die tiefe Isolation und ein voll israelisches Jerusalem) eintritt, setzt das vielleicht die Prozesse in Gang, die am Ende so etwas wie einen tatsächlichen Frieden bringen.

Das muss nicht gut gehen, aber es kann. Und nach all den Jahren des Terrors und des Stillstandes ist es den Versuch absolut wert. Natürlich wird die Anfangszeit schwierig, es dürfte auch wieder Blut fließen, aber das war zuvor auch nicht anders.
Da verändert dieser Dogmenwechsel also nichts.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2017)

Es wird nach hinten losgehen, wird es immer, wenn sich die Amerikaner in den Konflikt einmischen.


----------



## Taskmaster (7. Dezember 2017)

Die Zeit wird es zeigen...


----------



## ARCdefender (7. Dezember 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Mir völlig wumpe, denn meine Lehre aus der Shoa ist, zu benennen, wenn ich es sehe


Man kann sich auch etwas einreden, vor allem wenn man sich im Recht fühlt.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Dass das aber unzählige jüdische/israelische Opfer (noch viel mehr als ohnehin schon) nach sich ziehen würde, schien niemanden zu stören.



Und was ist mit den Opfern auf der anderen Seite? Zählen nicht oder warum werden die von dir nicht genannt?
Ich denke das allein zeigt die einseitige Sicht der Dinge, mehr muß man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Taskmaster (7. Dezember 2017)

Faktenlage: Ich wüsste nicht, dass Israel die Auslöschung aller Palästinenser anstrebt. Dass es Opfer auf beiden Seiten gibt, ist in so einem Konflikt kaum zu verhindern. Das liegt in der Natur der Sache, weswegen ein Ende des Konflikts endlich angestrebt werden muss. 
Dass es auch auf israelischer Seite "Hardliner" gibt, die bestimmte Gebiete (nicht den Mord an einem ganzen Volk) anstreben und besiedeln möchten, ist auch kaum vergleichbar.
Das große Ganze hat nicht Israel zu verschulden.
Was hindert denn die Palästinenser daran, das Existenzrecht Israels anzuerkennen? Was hindert diese Leute denn daran, dem ersehnten jüdischen Genozid abzuschwören?
Was hindert diese Menschen daran, sich nicht in einem Lokal in die Luft zu sprengen, sondern ergebnisorientiert zu verhandeln und von ihren 100%-Forderungen abzuweichen? An Gelegenheiten mangelte es wahrlich nicht. 

Palästinensische Opfer sind nun mal auch die Folge der arabisch/muslimischen Weltanschauung.

Das nennt sich Ursache-Wirkung.

Netter Versuch, mich zu diskreditieren, funktioniert aber nicht.


----------



## ARCdefender (7. Dezember 2017)

Na wenigstens sagst Du jetzt einmal das es auf beiden Seiten Hardliner gibt und damit kommen wir meinem Standpunkt näher.
Ich wollte dich damit nicht diskreditieren sondern habe einfach danach gefragt.
Hör doch auf endlich all alles persönlich und Einseitig zu sehen.
Und auch noch mal, falls Du es überlesen hast, meine Großmutter musste aus Ostpreußen fliehen, darum macht deine Äusserung ich wäre Antisemit absolut keinen Sinn und ich bin es auch nicht.
Ich ben gegen jegliches rechtes Gedankengut, gegen Kriege.
Wenn es nach mir ginge hätten wir keine Grenzen mehr, weil wir alle auf diesen Planeten leben und endlich anfangen müssen uns ohne Krieg zusammen zuraufen.
Ich denke mein Zitat unten zeigt ganz klar meine Einstellung zu all dem. 
Man hätte wenigstens mal abwarten sollen wie es jetzt mit der Hamas und Fatah weitergeht, die Fatah ist gemässigt und hat der Hamas schon einiges an Kraft genommen.
Durch den Schritt von Trump gestern spielt es aber jetzt genau dieser Gruppierung wieder in die Karten.
Wir haben diesem Konflikt so viele Jahre Zeit gegeben, da hätten noch weiter 4 oder 5 Jahre nicht geschadet.
Jetzt sehe ich keine Chance mehr für eine Zweistaaten Lösung, auch wenn Trump das anders darstellt.


----------



## LastManStanding (7. Dezember 2017)

Ich weiß nicht ob wir wirklich einen Krieg brauchen um uns zu zerstören. Aber die Menschliche Welt ist öde und gleichbleibend Monoton. Deshalb endstehen Kriege
Ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Menschen sind doch auch Sensationgeil; Tornado hier Erdbeben,...da ne Bombe etc..
Es gibt sehr viele, sehr viel wichtigere Dinge im Universum als die Menschheit- Für mich ist die Menscheit nicht der MIttelpunkt! Und mein Leben nicht der Mittelpunkt von meinem "Sein".
Im gesamten Kosmos gibt es nichts das sich überhaupt um den Menschen dreht. Wir haben Glück dass es uns Evolotionär gibt.

Wie klein und unwichtig ist die Menscheit??Wenn weg- dann Weg!
Unser "Gelber Zwerg" die Sonne hat fast 99.9% der gesamten Masse in unserem Sonnensystem. Planeten, Monde etc. den Rest. Es gibt Sonnen die 1600 mal Größer sind.
Es gibt etwa 200 Milliarden Sterne und Millionen von bekannten Sonnensystemen in der Milchstraße
Und 100. Milliarden weitere Galaxie wie die Milchstraße. Aktuelle Mathematische Modelle kommen mit Hubble Bildern auf 900 Milliarden Galaxien

Vielleicht gibt es ja eine "Höhere Macht"  das zweifel ich gar nicht an. wer weiß?.. von uns keiner...Vielleicht auch einfach nichts!

Und wir machen uns über einen "Weltkrieg" sorgen was absolut Banal ist, die Menscheit endet Definitiv Früher oder später. Für die kleine Erde und die Natur wäre es langsam Zeit dazu.
Das Leben ist schön *jedes* leben was endet ist eine Tragödie Definitive. Ich liebe das Leben- Meins und das der Anderen. Die Natur ist Wunderschön, ich liebe sie unglaublich, so stark groß und Gewaltig.
Wir sind gebohren um uns Fortzupflanzen und zu Sterben so ist es und wird es immer sein. Mach das beste aus deinem und anderem Leben was dir gefällt, und was dich antreibt. alles andere ist egal.
Es gibt kein Sinn des Lebens...
Der Sinn unseres Lebens ist dem Leben Überhaupt einen Sinn zu geben.
Mach dir keine Sorgen um eine  3. Weltkriegt seit vielen zig 1000 Jahren führt der Mensch Krieg gegen den Aderen.
Gibt es sehr viele Taten/Spiele/Dinge wo es nicht darum geht den Anderen zu besiegen oder gar zu töten? *Leider nein*.
In allem was der Mensch macht geht es darum seinen eigenen Vorteile auszubauen und die der anderen klein zu halten..Und seine eigenen egoistischen Interessen Durchzusetzen.


----------



## Taskmaster (7. Dezember 2017)

@ARCdefender
"Hardliner", die ihre Gebietsansprüche aus religiösen Texten ableiten und "Hardliner", die ein ganzes Volk und dessen Staat ausrotten/vernichten wollen, sind etwas völlig unterschiedliches und wenn dein Standpunkt ist, diese auf eine Stufe zu stellen, dann ist alles verloren.
Ich sehe nichts "einseitig", ich habe kein Verständnis für einen ersehnten Genozid am jüdischen Volk.

Antisemitismus ist mitnichten ein rechtsextremes Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Es durchzieht auch weite Teile des linken politischen Spektrums und kommt mittlerweile wieder in allen Bereichen der Gesellschaft an.
Studie: Antisemitismus ist auch unter Linken weit verbreitet - WELT
Viele sind antisemitisch und merken es nicht - WELT
Israelkritik - Wie der Antisemitismus in die Linke kam | Cicero Online
Kommentar: Linker Antisemitismus ist ein Problem in Deutschland | Berliner Zeitung
etc. pp.

Nicht "rechts" zu sein, bedeutet gar nichts. Fatah als "gemäßigt" einzustufen, ist auch schon sehr gewagt (da reicht nur der Gedanke an die "Jassir Arafat bzw. al-Aqsa Märtyrerbrigaden"). 
Das Versöhnungsabkommen zwischen der noch krasseren Hamas und ihr dürfte kaum liberale Strömungen hervorgebracht haben.

Man kann keine Politik betreiben, die erfolgversprechende Optionen ausklammert, nur weil die "den Falschen in die Hände spielen könnten". Das hat Trump gestern endlich abgestellt. 
Man schafft keinen Frieden, wenn man sich ständig nur an den möglichen Reaktionen der Antisemiten aufgeilt und sich damit selbst die Hände bindet.
Der Frieden wird nicht zwischen Delegationen aus Israel und Palästina verhandelt. Er muss aus der Mitte der Palästinenser gewollt werden. Dazu muss diese Mitte erkennen, dass ihr eigener Antisemitismus und Antizionismus und der ihrer momentanen Galionsfiguren genau in die entgegengesetzte Richtung führt, sie ihr mögliches Recht auf einen Teil Jerusalems und einen autonomen Staat verspielen. 
Diese Mitte muss begreifen, dass es so nicht läuft.
Bisher ernteten sie für ihre derben Positionen oft viel völlig krankes Verständnis (So nach dem Motto: "Die armen Araber werden ja so schlecht von Israel behandelt, da muss man ja quasi zur Überzeugung gelangen, alle Juden auslöschen wollen!") und fühlten sich dadurch im Recht, fanden auch im Westen viele Verbündete. Das muss enden. 

Trumps Weg kann (ob er es wird, muss sich wie gesagt zeigen) das ändern.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Die Zeit wird es zeigen...



Echt? 
Hat sich in den letzten 60 Jahren dort irgendwas geändert?
Denkst du echt, dass wenn Trump jetzt das macht, was die Ultra Rechten wollen, sich irgendwas ändern wird?
Trumps Nachfolger im Oval Office wird jedenfalls eine Menge zu tun haben, die ganzen Scherben wieder aufzufegen, die Trump hinterlassen wird.


----------



## ARCdefender (7. Dezember 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> ich habe kein Verständnis für einen ersehnten Genozid am jüdischen Volk.


ich auch nicht und das betrifft nicht nur Juden, sondern jegliches Volk. 
Und ich gebe Dir ja auch in vielen Dingen recht, vor allem was die Extremen angeht, aber ich bleibe dabei das was Trump da gemacht hat, zum jetzigem Zeitpunkt war ein Fehler.
Ich war gestern auch sehr aufgebracht, das hast Du richtig erkannt, weil mittlerweile nicht ein Tag vergeht wo uns Trump nicht irgendwelche Sachen serviert, die eben beim Großteil der Weltbevölkerung nicht gut ankommen und das oft zu Recht.
Und leider klangen deine beitrage Anfangs sehr einseitig für mich, langsam kommen wir aber auf einen Konsens.
Ich bitte Dich nur das mit dem , ich wäre Antisemitisch, zu unterlassen, weil es absolut nicht der Tatsache entspricht. Niemand hat das recht irgend ein Volk auszulöschen und ja was da aus dem Iran usw. kommt geht absolut garnicht.
Aber das so auf alle menschen dort unten zu Münzen ist einfach falsch.
Es gibt auf der Einen und der Anderen gute und schlechte Menschen. Unsere Aufgabe sollte es sein friedlich die Guten zu fördern, so das den Schlechten der Boden geraubt wird.
Und ich Glauber das mit der Aktion von Trump leider dieser Weg nun abgeschnitten sein wird.

Zum Beitrag von Lonemaster:
Möchte ich sagen das Er einen sehr guten Inhalt hat, ich wäre froh wenn ich meine Ängste so unter Kontrolle hätte, ich kann es aber leider nicht.
Ich bin genau wie mein Sohn ein Asperger und es fällt uns schwer Ängste zu steuern, ebenso wie oft die Empathie fehlt, aber dein Text sagt eigentlich alles und auch wenn ich es nicht für mich verwirklichen kann, gibt er einem viel.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2017)

Trump ist ein rechtsextremer Rassist. Mehr nicht.
Er will auch Amerika nicht groß machen, er will das weiße Amerika wieder groß machen und natürlich eine Politik für Reiche machen -- was ja mit der Steuerreform passieren wird.
Es interessiert ihn auch nicht, dass er das nicht gegen finanzieren kann, er macht einfach mehr Schulden -- obwohl er auch mal gesagt hat, dass er keine Schulden mehr machen will.
Aber so ist das eben mit Rechtspopulisten -- keine Ideen, keine lösungen, nur Geschwafel und Geld in die eigene Tasche schaufeln.
Wo bleibt die Veröffentlichung der Steuererklärung, die US Präsidenten immer machen?
Oder muss ich auf das FBI warten, bis die das machen?


----------



## Taskmaster (7. Dezember 2017)

@Threshold
Scherben fegen ist kein Ding. Seine beiden Vorgänger haben so viele hinterlassen, da wird sowieso niemand mehr mit fertig.
Trump tut auch nicht, was die israelischen "Ultras" wollen:


> Trump hat übrigens klargemacht, dass die Anerkennung Jerusalems als Hauptstadt Israels und die Verlegung der Botschaft nach Jerusalem keine Vorentscheidung bedeutet hinsichtlich des endgültigen Status der Stadt und der künftigen Grenzen zwischen Israel und einem künftigen palästinensischen Staat, zu dem sich Trump ausdrücklich bekannte.
> 
> Wie diese Grenzen verlaufen, ob es eine Mauer geben muss zwischen Israel und Palästina, ja ob eventuell Jerusalem zugleich Hauptstadt dieses Palästinas sein könnte, hängt weiterhin einzig und allein davon ab, ob die palästinensische Führung den jüdischen Staat ohne Wenn und Aber anerkennt, der Gewalt abschwört und dafür sorgt, dass der Terror gegen Israel aufhört.


Entgegen dem, was viele wegen der inneren und scheinbar alles überschattenden Abneigung gegenüber Trump wahrnehmen, ist mit der Anerkennung Jerusalems als Hauptstadt Israels durch die USA die Sache nicht abgeschlossen.
Es liegt jetzt einzig und allein an den Palästinensern, ob Jerusalem für sie für immer verloren ist, oder ob sie sich besinnen und sich von dem Hass befreien. 

Mir scheint in den letzten Beiträgen, dir wäre es wichtiger, deine Anti-Trump-Haltung irgendwie zu bestätigen, als den Konflikt Israel/Palästina zu lösen.
Das soll mich jetzt nicht weiter stören, macht aber eine Diskussion etwas schwierig. Vielleicht hilft dir der Spruch: "Auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein Korn.", um die blonde Haarpracht aus deinem Blick kurz zu verscheuchen?

Fundamentalopposition lähmt nicht den Gegner, man lähmt sich selbst.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2017)

Der Konflikt lässt sich einfach lösen.
Den Palästinensern einen Staat geben mit Jerusalem als Hauptstadt.
Ist doch nicht schwer, oder?


----------



## Taskmaster (7. Dezember 2017)

/Herje Doppelpost. Seit ich den neuen FF benutze, passiert mir das immer wieder. Hoffentlich finde ich bald den Grund raus. -.-


----------



## Taskmaster (7. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, so einfach ist das eben leider nicht. Denn um diesen Staat geht es nur Oberflächlich. Es geht eben nicht darum (überspitzt gesagt), dass die armen Palästinenser nur einen Staat vom bösen Juden bekommen müssten und schon wäre der Frieden für alle geschaffen.
Die Araber/Muslime wollen die Israelis und den Staat Israel (bzw. wie die Arab.ihn gerne nennen: den "jüdischen Staat") schlicht nicht haben.
Vielleicht mal eben eine (krass verkürzte, aber vermutlich ausreichende) Zusammenfassung:
Anschaulich erklärt: Warum gibt es einen Konflikt im Nahen Osten? - Video - FOCUS Online

Es gab diese Zweistaatenlösung bereits 1947. Jedoch wurde das junge Israel quasi sofort von den Arabern überfallen (von Ägypten, Jordanien, Irak, Syrien und dem Libanon), weil sie einen jüdischen Staat nicht duldeten (viele bis heute nicht tun).

Das Gros der Araber will die israelischen Juden da um jeden Preis weg haben (am Besten völlig vom Planeten entfernt, siehe Hamas) und erkennen den Staat Israel nicht an. Das finden die Israelis natürlich nicht so prickelnd, zumal sie auch eine gewisse Sensibilisierung gegenüber Auslöschungsversuchen ihres Volkes besitzen.
Also lassen sie immer hübsch den Stiefel im Nacken ihrer mehrfach besiegten Todfeinde. Nun ist es aber auch nicht nur das. Die Araber haben ja einige Konflikte und Kriege vom Zaun gebrochen, diese immer verloren, Israel Beute in Form von Landgewinnen gemacht (und halten auch einige Gebiete schlicht besetzt), die man nicht so gerne (auch aus taktischen Gründen) zurückgeben möchte, werden sie ja schließlich ständig in diese Auseinandersetzungen gezwungen.
Die UN findet das weniger prickelnd und pocht auf die "grüne Linie". Standpunktsache. 
Um einen fehlenden palästinensischen Staat (den es ja gibt, nur ist er mittlerweile geschrumpft, weil die Damen und Herren stets ihre Kriege verlieren und sich dann zur Krönung auch noch gegenseitig die Schädel einschlagen und das Gebiet noch mal geteilt haben) geht es gar nicht wirklich. 

Hier die Chronologie: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chronologie_des_israelisch-palästinensischen_Konflikts


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Nein, so einfach ist das eben leider nicht. Denn um diesen Staat geht es nur Oberflächlich. Es geht eben nicht darum (überspitzt gesagt), dass die armen Palästinenser nur einen Staat vom bösen Juden bekommen müssten und schon wäre der Frieden für alle geschaffen.
> Die Araber/Muslime wollen die Israelis und den Staat Israel (bzw. wie die Arab.ihn gerne nennen: den "jüdischen Staat") schlicht nicht haben.



Genauso sieht es doch aus.
Man bekommt etwas und dafür gibt man was.
Alle sind zufrieden und glücklich.
Tja, solange aber Hardliner auf beiden Seiten in Führungspositionen sind, wird sich kein Frieden entwickeln -- völlig egal, was der Penner im Weißen Haus von sich gibt.


----------



## Taskmaster (7. Dezember 2017)

Nein, so sieht es nicht aus. Ganz gewiss nicht. Es ist eben kein einfacher, rationaler und gesitteter Handel "Gib mir das, du bekommst das. Frieden!".
Es geht um Religion, Ideologie, Feindschaft, überlieferte Gewaltphantasien, die tiefsten menschlichen Abgründe über lange Zeit aufgestaut... und da sind die Israelis nicht die Quelle. Nach deren Historie ist es nur verständlich, dass diese jedoch extrem misstrauisch sind. Vor allem, da sie mit Leuten reden müssen, die sie mehrfach kriegerisch überfallen haben, die noch immer völlig offen und direkt ins Gesicht ihre Auslöschung propagieren und sogar unverhohlen den Holocaust leugnen (bspw. Hamas: "eine zionistische Geschichtsfälschung",  "die größte aller Lügen, Propaganda, welche die Zionisten über die Medien verbreiteten"). Also quasi jedermanns Lieblingsnachbar. 
Und nein, das ist kein Ding zwischen ein paar Hardlinern in Führungspositionen. 
Deswegen ist es ja so wichtig, dass die Palästinenser (eigentlich alle Muslime) einen kulturellen Wandel durchleben, ähnlich einer Aufklärung.
Wenn es nur einen einzigen wahren und größten Gott gibt, wenn alle anderen Ungläubige sind, man nichts anderes neben sich duldet, wenn ein Genozid offenes politisches Ziel ist, dann ist ein friedliches Nebeneinander schwer zu realisieren.

Warum jetzt dieser "Penner"-Ausdruck wieder sein musste... So jähzornig. Wenn du schon diesen Hass (und Trump wird dir wohl niemals tatsächlich irgendein spürbares Leid zufügen) nicht überwinden, dich bremsen kannst, dann stell dir mal vor, wie es um die Konfliktparteien für deine vermeintlich "einfache Lösung" bestellt steht.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Dezember 2017)

Die HAMAS werden ja von den wahabitischen Hardlinern in den Regierungen Saudi-Arabiens, des Irans und Quatars unterstützt und solange das so bleibt, wird sich erst recht nichts ändern.

Im Gegenzug werden Palästinenser in Israel andauernd Opfer behördlicher Diskriminierung, ihnen werden Siedlungsgebiete und damit häufig die Lebensgrundlage weggenommen und Netanjahu ist ebenso korrupt wie eingebildet.

Israel wird ja immer wieder als regelrecht paradisische Oase im Nahen Osten geschildert und es mag dem Land natürlich weit besser gehen, als seine arabischen Nachbarländer. Aber auch dort herrschen teils schwerwiegende soziale Missstände und sehr viele Israelis, besonders die jüngere, gebildetere Generation, ist mit der dortigen Regierung schon lange unzufrieden - auch im Bezug auf den Umgang mit den Palästinensern.


----------



## ARCdefender (8. Dezember 2017)

Leider passiert nun das was alle befürchteten, es eskaliert in und um Israel 
Gestern hat dann Tillerson wieder Russland rund gemacht wegen der Ukraine, das muss man ja dann als nächstes forcieren und dann vor Weihnachten wahrscheinlich noch was mit Nordkorea.
Und in den USA selber wurde in letzter Minute die Zahlungsunfähigkeit der Regierung verhindert, für genau 2 Wochen, dann steht man wieder vor dem gleichem Problem. Soviel dazu wie gut doch die USA finanziell da stehen.
Da zeigt es sich doch wieder, im eigenem Land nur Mist, aber überall auf der Welt Kriege anzetteln. Warum können die USA sich nicht mal um ihren eigenen Dreck vor der Tür kümmern. 

Die USA sind eine Bedrohung für den Rest der Welt!


----------



## Taskmaster (8. Dezember 2017)

@Two-Face
Deswegen ja auch Trumps Gesamtkonzept. Er hat ja nicht nur einfach Jerusalem als Hauptstadt anerkannt, er geht auch gegen den Iran und co. vor, um deren Einflussnahme zu beenden.
Die Sache um die Siedlungsgebiete ist kompliziert. Man hat sich auch schon oft genug zurückgezogen. Dann gab es zum Dank gleich wieder Anschläge, also kam man wieder zurück. Das ist ein ewiges Hin und Her. Auch die Sache mit der behördlichen Diskriminierung ist allenfalls ein Symptom und nicht die Krankheit. Das Misstrauen ist eben immens hoch. Warum das so ist, habe ich erklärt und dürfte jeder nachvollziehen können, der sich mal in die Position hinein versetzt.
Der Umgang mit Leuten, die einem das Recht auf Leben und Existenz absprechen, ist im Alltag sicherlich nicht mit großer Zuneigung gesegnet.

@ARCdefender
Gar nichts ist eskaliert. Auch wenn die Hamas mal wieder ihre Show abzieht und nach dem Freitagsgebet die Intifada ausrufen sollte... Israel ist vorbereitet und hat mittlerweile die Mauer. Dass so reagiert wird, war abzusehen. Sie werden wie mit der ersten und zweiten Intifada baden gehen. Es gab und gibt für diesen Konflikt keine kurzfristigen Lösungen. Die neue Strategie sieht das deswegen auch nicht vor, was erstmals eine realistische Betrachtungsweise ist (im Gegensatz zu 20 Jahre "die Lösung ist durch einen Friedensvertrag zum Greifen nahe!", denn selbst wenn Verträge jemals alles vernünftig geregelt hätten, hätten diese auch umgesetzt und eingehalten werden müssen, was aber nicht gerade die Spezialität der Protagonisten da unten ist).

Die Zahlungsfähigkeit der USA ist seit Obama ein Drahtseilakt. Das hat nichts mit der aktuellen Regierung zu tun, das wurde vererbt (weswegen ja z.B. die Gesundheitsreform Obamas unbedingt reformiert werden sollte, da sie ein Loch ohne Boden ist).
Vereinigte Staaten: Obama hebt Schuldengrenze auf - Amerika - FAZ
Verwaltung der USA liegt lahm: Schuldenprasident Obama: Die USA treiben es wilder als die Griechen - FOCUS Online
US-Haushaltsstreit: Was passiert, wenn die USA pleitegehen? | ZEIT ONLINE
etc. pp.

Ich rate dir dringend, weniger Online-Medien zu konsumieren, wenn du sie nicht einzuordnen vermagst und jede Meldung als akutes Ereignis ohne Vorgeschichte begreifst.

Jetzt willst du, dass sich die Amerikaner um "ihren Dreck" kümmern...? Also so was wie "America first"?


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Nein, so sieht es nicht aus. Ganz gewiss nicht. Es ist eben kein einfacher, rationaler und gesitteter Handel "Gib mir das, du bekommst das. Frieden!".
> Es geht um Religion, Ideologie, Feindschaft, überlieferte Gewaltphantasien, die tiefsten menschlichen Abgründe über lange Zeit aufgestaut... und da sind die Israelis nicht die Quelle. Nach deren Historie ist es nur verständlich, dass diese jedoch extrem misstrauisch sind. Vor allem, da sie mit Leuten reden müssen, die sie mehrfach kriegerisch überfallen haben, die noch immer völlig offen und direkt ins Gesicht ihre Auslöschung propagieren und sogar unverhohlen den Holocaust leugnen (bspw. Hamas: "eine zionistische Geschichtsfälschung",  "die größte aller Lügen, Propaganda, welche die Zionisten über die Medien verbreiteten"). Also quasi jedermanns Lieblingsnachbar.



Dann musst du dich beim osmanischen Reich und den Briten beschweren.
Es ist einfach albern zu sagen, dass der Grund mir gehört weil vor 2000 oder 3000 Jahren mal einer entlang gelaufen ist, der sagt, dass das nun mir gehört.
Man sollte sich mal von alten Seilschaften lösen.
Ein Frieden im Nahen Osten ist meiner Meinung nach sehr einfach zu bewerkstelligen.
Entferne die Hetzer aus beiden Lagern -- behandel alle gleich und gib ihnen die gleichen Chancen.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Und nein, das ist kein Ding zwischen ein paar Hardlinern in Führungspositionen.



Natürlich, denn die propagieren das und andere hören zu.
Genauso wie Trump irgendeinen Unsinn verbreitet und seine Fans jubeln.
Genau jubeln jetzt die Rechtskonservativen in Israel und sehen ihre Machenschaften als Bestätigt an und werden sicher jetzt noch einen Schritt weiter gehen.
Oder denkst du echt, dass es auf Israelischer Seite niemanden gibt, der die Palästinenser auslöschen will?



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Deswegen ist es ja so wichtig, dass die Palästinenser (eigentlich alle Muslime) einen kulturellen Wandel durchleben, ähnlich einer Aufklärung.
> Wenn es nur einen einzigen wahren und größten Gott gibt, wenn alle anderen Ungläubige sind, man nichts anderes neben sich duldet, wenn ein Genozid offenes politisches Ziel ist, dann ist ein friedliches Nebeneinander schwer zu realisieren.



Bildung ist wichtig, wenn man ihnen aber den Zugang zu Bildung und Aufstieg verweigert, wirst du niemals was ändern und jetzt wird sich erst recht nichts ändern. Ganz im Gegenteil. Israel weiß, dass sie mit den USA im rücken nun alles machen können, was sie wollen und das werden sie nun durchziehen und Tatsachen schaffen, die zukünftige US Präsidenten nicht mehr verändern können.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Warum jetzt dieser "Penner"-Ausdruck wieder sein musste... So jähzornig. Wenn du schon diesen Hass (und Trump wird dir wohl niemals tatsächlich irgendein spürbares Leid zufügen) nicht überwinden, dich bremsen kannst, dann stell dir mal vor, wie es um die Konfliktparteien für deine vermeintlich "einfache Lösung" bestellt steht.



Du kannst "Penner" auch gegen "Vollidioten", "Schwachkopf", Trottel oder "Blödmann" austauschen. Spielt keine Rolle.
Wir können aber auch gerne bei Rassist bleiben, denn das ist er ja.
Wer Anti Islamische Propaganda verbreitet, hat in einem öffentlichen Amt nichts verloren, schon gar nicht im Oval Office.
Ich hoffe ja, dass die weiße Unterschicht irgendwann merkt, dass sie von Trump belogen und beschissen wurden und er dafür abgestraft wird.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> @Two-Face
> Deswegen ja auch Trumps Gesamtkonzept. Er hat ja nicht nur einfach Jerusalem als Hauptstadt anerkannt, er geht auch gegen den Iran und co. vor, um deren Einflussnahme zu beenden.



Einflussnahme beenden?
Er will, dass Saudi Arabien die regionale Macht wird, dafür tut er alles -- nicht nur Rüstungsinvestitionen in Milliardenhöhe. 
Daher hat er den Iran auch auf seine Liste gesetzt von Staaten, deren Bürger nicht mehr in die USA einreisen dürfen.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> @ARCdefender
> Gar nichts ist eskaliert. Auch wenn die Hamas mal wieder ihre Show abzieht und nach dem Freitagsgebet die Intifada ausrufen sollte... Israel ist vorbereitet und hat mittlerweile die Mauer. Dass so reagiert wird, war abzusehen. Sie werden wie mit der ersten und zweiten Intifada baden gehen. Es gab und gibt für diesen Konflikt keine kurzfristigen Lösungen. Die neue Strategie sieht das deswegen auch nicht vor, was erstmals eine realistische Betrachtungsweise ist (im Gegensatz zu 20 Jahre "die Lösung ist durch einen Friedensvertrag zum Greifen nahe!", denn selbst wenn Verträge jemals alles vernünftig geregelt hätten, hätten diese auch umgesetzt und eingehalten werden müssen, was aber nicht gerade die Spezialität der Protagonisten da unten ist).



Warte doch mal ab. Die nächsten Anschläge sind vorprogrammiert.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Jetzt willst du, dass sich die Amerikaner um "ihren Dreck" kümmern...? Also so was wie "America first"?



Die Amerikaner müssen dringend innenpolitische Probleme lösen. Anstatt den Militärhaushalt erhöhen, sollte Geld in Infrastruktur, Bildung und Gesundheit investiert werden.
Komisch ist ja, dass die USA das teuerste Gesundheitssystem der Welt haben, die Patienten aber nichts davon merken.
Wo bleibt also das Geld? 
Kanada zeigt ja, dass das auch anders geht.


----------



## Taskmaster (8. Dezember 2017)

Ich antworte noch mal, danach muss ich mich aber ein wenig zurückziehen, weil die Diskussion langsam schon wieder so umfangreich wird (und der Aufwand absehbar noch zunehmen wird), dass mal wieder meine wenige Freizeit ein bisschen zu sehr drunter leidet.
Und ich habe gerade noch so viel Bastelarbeit vor mir... 
Zumal meine Überzeugungskraft hier recht eingeschränkt zu sein scheint, die Standpunkte unverrückbar.



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann musst du dich beim osmanischen Reich und den Briten beschweren.
> Es ist einfach albern zu sagen, dass der Grund mir gehört weil vor 2000 oder 3000 Jahren mal einer entlang gelaufen ist, der sagt, dass das nun mir gehört.
> Man sollte sich mal von alten Seilschaften lösen.
> Ein Frieden im Nahen Osten ist meiner Meinung nach sehr einfach zu bewerkstelligen.
> Entferne die Hetzer aus beiden Lagern -- behandel alle gleich und gib ihnen die gleichen Chancen.



Tja, dieses "Schlendern" haben beide Religionen überliefert und während es so ziemlich alle Muslime als Affront ansehen, wenn ein Jude über den Tempelberg schlendert, halten die Juden den Zugang zu den Heiligtümern so gut es geht für alle Religionen offen.
Bei den Siedlungen in besetzten Gebieten bin ich auch kritisch. Würde sich sicherlich auch auflösen, wenn sich Juden in Palästina ohne Angst vor sofortigen Übergriffen frei bewegen und wohnen könnten, ohne eine Militäreskorte zu bemühen.
Wie das eben immer so ist: Man will etwas über alles und wenn man es dann tatsächlich hat und in die Hand nehmen kann, wird  es schnell langweilig. So wurden ja auch immer wieder Siedlungen wieder eingestampft und sich zurückgezogen.
Wenn es so einfach wäre, wäre er schon 1947 geschlossen worden. Lief aber anders. "Entferne die Hetzer" ist auch so ein Ding... Du gehst echt davon aus, dass das Gros der Palästinenser Israel akzeptieren und nur durch ihre Führer (die nicht da wären, wo sie sind, wenn sie keinen großen Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung hätten) aufgewiegelt werden. Dem ist definitiv nicht so.
Und wie würdest du diese, so sie quasi diktatorisch regieren würden (was nicht der Fall ist), entfernen? Killerkommandos? Gab es auch schon. Brachte nichts. Rückt einfach der Nächste nach.



Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich, denn die propagieren das und andere hören zu.
> Genauso wie Trump irgendeinen Unsinn verbreitet und seine Fans jubeln.
> Genau jubeln jetzt die Rechtskonservativen in Israel und sehen ihre Machenschaften als Bestätigt an und werden sicher jetzt noch einen Schritt weiter gehen.
> Oder denkst du echt, dass es auf Israelischer Seite niemanden gibt, der die Palästinenser auslöschen will?


Nein, der Hass kommt aus der Mitte der Muslime. Ich weiß nicht, woher immer diese Ansicht kommt, dass die Völker dieser Welt alle nur aus Schafen bestehen, die ihren jeweiligen Führern blind hinterherrennen. Das stimmte noch nie. Ohne großen Rückhalt keine Macht. Sogar Militärdiktaturen gehen früher oder später in die Knie, wenn die Bevölkerung sie nicht stützt.
Dass es auch Israelis gibt, die die Palästinenser nach dieser gemeinsamen Geschichte am liebsten aus dem Gebiet in die anderen arabischen Länder verschwinden sehen würden, glaube ich durchaus. Aber ein Genozid-Gedanke dürfte nur den wirklich wenigen extrem Wütenden vorbehalten und nicht tiefe Überzeugung sein, nie wurde so was auch nur annähernd politisch angestrebt. Das verhält sich bei den Arabern aber gänzlich anders.




Threshold schrieb:


> Bildung ist wichtig, wenn man ihnen aber den Zugang zu Bildung und Aufstieg verweigert, wirst du niemals was ändern und jetzt wird sich erst recht nichts ändern. Ganz im Gegenteil. Israel weiß, dass sie mit den USA im rücken nun alles machen können, was sie wollen und das werden sie nun durchziehen und Tatsachen schaffen, die zukünftige US Präsidenten nicht mehr verändern können.


Die Palästinenser waren und sind ihres Glückes Schmied. Ich habe dir die Chronik verlinkt. Es waren nicht die Juden, die immer und immer wieder Kriege erklärten, die Auslöschung von Staat und Menschen aktiv starteten.
Ohne die USA wären die Israelischen Juden heute bereits (zu mehrfachen Zeitpunkten) ausgelöscht worden. Das ist kein Spruch, das ist Realität. Ob im Palästinenserkrieg, Sechstagekrieg, ... lies dir die Chronik durch. Ihr stellt euch hier alle auf die Seite von gescheiterten Völkermördern, die mit dem Resultat und dessen Folgen bis dato hadern.
Die einzige Möglichkeit für einen Frieden, ist, dass sich die Muslime und insbesondere die Palästinenser von ihrem unsäglichen Hass verabschieden und eine Aufklärung durchleben, an deren Ende sie akzeptieren, dass "der einzig wahre Gott" auch damit leben kann, wenn nicht alle an ihn, sondern auch an eine andere Version glauben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst "Penner" auch gegen "Vollidioten", "Schwachkopf", Trottel oder "Blödmann" austauschen. Spielt keine Rolle.
> Wir können aber auch gerne bei Rassist bleiben, denn das ist er ja.
> Wer Anti Islamische Propaganda verbreitet, hat in einem öffentlichen Amt nichts verloren, schon gar nicht im Oval Office.
> Ich hoffe ja, dass die weiße Unterschicht irgendwann merkt, dass sie von Trump belogen und beschissen wurden und er dafür abgestraft wird.


Kann ich nicht, weil das nicht mein Niveau ist. Er braucht die auch gar nicht wirklich verbreiten, weil es genug Beispiele für die aggressive und tödliche Natur der momentan vorherrschenden islamischen Strömungen gibt. Kein einziges Land mit islamischer Mehrheitsgesellschaft ist stabil demokratisch. In keinem dieser Länder werden Minderheiten anerkannt. In allen werden sie unterdrückt oder schlimmer.
In keinem sind Frauen und Männer auch nur annähernd gleichgestellt, etc. pp.
Rassisten begegnet man am besten, wenn man ihnen die Gründe entzieht, auf denen sie ihre Theorien aufbauen. Beschimpfungen sind Idiotie. Denn dann stellt man sich mit ihnen auf eine Stufe. 
Der Höhepunkt des Wahnsinns: angebliche Antirassisten, die dann Begriffe wie "White Trash" verwenden.



Threshold schrieb:


> Einflussnahme beenden?
> Er will, dass Saudi Arabien die regionale Macht wird, dafür tut er alles -- nicht nur Rüstungsinvestitionen in Milliardenhöhe.
> Daher hat er den Iran auch auf seine Liste gesetzt von Staaten, deren Bürger nicht mehr in die USA einreisen dürfen.


Die Saudis sind gerade in einem gesellschaftlichen Umbruch (dank Mohammed bin Salman).
Saudi-Arabien: Der Kronprinz greift durch | ZEIT ONLINE
Da greift momentan ein Zahnrad ins nächste. Iran immer schwächer, ein liberaleres Saudi Arabien, Palästina unter Zugzwang, ...
Das hat mittelfristig durchaus die Chance, viel mehr zu bewirken, als die vergangenen 20 Jahre (die bekanntlich gar nichts bewirkten, außer den Bau der Mauer in Israel).



Threshold schrieb:


> Warte doch mal ab. Die nächsten Anschläge sind vorprogrammiert.


Ich rechne sogar fest damit. Gab es die letzten 20 Jahre denn keine Anschläge? Das sollte niemanden abhalten, einen potentiell richtigen Weg einzuschlagen.





Threshold schrieb:


> Die Amerikaner müssen dringend innenpolitische Probleme lösen. Anstatt den Militärhaushalt erhöhen, sollte Geld in Infrastruktur, Bildung und Gesundheit investiert werden.
> Komisch ist ja, dass die USA das teuerste Gesundheitssystem der Welt haben, die Patienten aber nichts davon merken.
> Wo bleibt also das Geld?
> Kanada zeigt ja, dass das auch anders geht.



Der Militärhaushalt kurbelt die Binnenwirtschaft an, weil die großen Waffenhersteller nun mal in den USA sitzen.
Die Obamacare-Sache hat das Land schuldentechnisch unglaublich belastet. Sie war zu ambitioniert und handwerklich schlecht. Dass das so erst mal gebremst wurde, ist gut. Es muss etwas anderes her. Soweit klar.
Die ideale Lösung sehe ich da noch nicht. Das werden (so vermute ich) auch die nächsten 2-3 Nachfolger Trumps nicht zufriedenstellend lösen können.

Das Gesundheitssystem in Kanada ist übrigens gar nicht so toll, wie viele immer meinen und Kanada ist mit seinen 36mio Einwohnern auch ein ziemlich kleines Licht mit ganz anderen Problemstellungen.
_____________________

So, ab ins Wochenende.


----------



## ARCdefender (8. Dezember 2017)

So und weiter geht es mit dem Zündeln:
Nato: James Mattis drangt zu Massnahmen gegen Russland - SPIEGEL ONLINE
So so, Beweise, so wie gegen den Irak?
Und allen Vorrat wieder mal die USA mit Polen und den Baltischen Staaten.
Und wenn die Anderen Mitglieder nicht machen wird es die USA allein tun, so haben Sie es jetzt angedroht!
Und wird immer noch nicht geglaubt das die USA mit Hilfe der Nato auf europäischem Boden einen Krieg gegen Russland führen will?


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Dezember 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Nein, der Hass kommt aus der Mitte der Muslime.



Stimmt, was fällt den Palästinensern auch nur ein die Israelis zu hassen, nachdem sie einfach mal so per Militärgewalt Palästina invasiert haben und seit ca. 80 Jahren die Palästinenser systematisch diskriminieren und wie Tiere in Siedlungen einpferchen. Davon abgesehen was fällt den Palästinensern überhaupt ein sich zu beschweren, dass die Israelis ihnen das Land wegnehmen, immerhin ist es doch den Israelis von Gott versprochen worden...Diese bösen Muslime, überall auf der Welt verbreiten sie nur Übel, indem sie Länder kolonisieren, ihnen ihre Staatsformen aufzwingen, sie abhängig machen von ihrem Finanzsystem usw...


----------



## Taskmaster (8. Dezember 2017)

@Ja---sin
Ist halt schnell entkräftet, wenn man sich kurz mit dem Konflikt beschäftigt. Die Israelis haben gar nichts "weggenommen". Wenn dann war es die Weltgemeinschaft, die durch die Teilung des damaligen britischen Mandatsgebiets beiden Völkern ein Zuhause gegeben hatte. Das wurde netterweise durch den Angriff von 5(!) arabischen Ländern auf den einen Tag alten Staat Israel mit dem Ziel der totalen Vernichtung gedankt.
Weil... miteinander darf ja nicht sein. Schon gar nicht mir Ungläubigen, schon gar nicht mit Juden.
Danach haben die Araber es noch ein paar Mal versucht, jedes Mal eine Niederlage errungen und natürlich als Folge Gebiete verloren. Das ist der Lauf der Dinge, wenn man Kriege provoziert, die totale Auslöschung des Gegners ankündigt und am Ende verliert, dann kann man schwerlich einen Blumenstrauß erwarten.

Deutschland war auch mal größer. Hätte es mal keine zwei Weltkriege gestartet und einen Völkermord (natürlich auch an den Juden) angestrebt...

Es wäre schon vielen geholfen, wenn die Palästinenser einheitlich Israels Existenzrecht voll und ganz akzeptieren. Aber da fängt es ja schon mit dem Problemen an.
Ich weiß nicht, wie ihr so drauf seid, aber wenn jemand mich, meine Familie, alle die so sind wie ich bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit töten möchte, dann bekommt der keine Weihnachtskarte (und ich verschicke schöne!).


----------



## acc (9. Dezember 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Die Sache um die Siedlungsgebiete ist kompliziert.



nein, die sache ist total einfach, israel hat in den gebieten absolut nichts zu suchen. darauf werden sie auch immer wieder hingewiesen, unter anderen auch mit resolutionen, nur sind die israelis auf den ohr völlig taub.


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2017)

Und die ersten Toten gab es nun auch schon.
Danke, Donald.


----------



## ARCdefender (9. Dezember 2017)

Das Beste, Trump ruft nun zur Ruhe auf!
Das ist Zynismus nicht mehr zu überbieten.
Und wie gesagt, der nächste Konflikt mit Russland liegt schon in der Pipeline.
Der ***** zündet die ganze Welt an


----------



## Taskmaster (9. Dezember 2017)

@acc
Jain, es ist tatsächlich komplizierter:
Israel - Der Siedlungsbau ist nicht illegal | Cicero Online

@Threshold
 Man kann erklären wie man will... aber gut. Ich hätte nicht mehr erwarten sollen. Das Thema wird nun mal durch Emotionen stark belastet.


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Das Beste, Trump ruft nun zur Ruhe auf!
> Das ist Zynismus nicht mehr zu überbieten.
> Und wie gesagt, der nächste Konflikt mit Russland liegt schon in der Pipeline.
> Der ***** zündet die ganze Welt an



Ja, wie gesagt, Trump ist ein Idiot. Kann man nicht anders ausdrücken.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Dezember 2017)

YouTube

Sehr aussagekräftige Rede eines israelischen Intellektuellen


----------



## blautemple (10. Dezember 2017)

Sorry, aber der Kanal ist an Lächerlichkeit ja kaum zu überbieten. Einfach mal kurz gucken was da sonst noch für ein Rotz hochgeladen wird. Das ist nichts weiter als erbärmliche Hetze...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RtZk (10. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Konflikt lässt sich einfach lösen.
> Den Palästinensern einen Staat geben mit Jerusalem als Hauptstadt.
> Ist doch nicht schwer, oder?



Warum? Wieso sollte man Leuten die Millionen anderer den Tod wünschen überhaupt irgendetwas überlassen? Es wird Zeit, dass die muslimisch geprägten Staaten mal wieder wissen was ein säkularer Staat ist und es schaffen das Mittelalter ihrer Region zu beenden. Israel reagiert nur, obwohl es endlich mal an der Zeit wäre zu agieren und diese Plage namens Hamas und Hisbollah zu vernichten, besonders lustig wird es immer wieder, wenn gemeldet wird, dass Zivilisten getötet wurden, was bei Israel nur ausversehen passiert, bei der anderen Seite hingegen wird es bejubelt, wenn ein Israeli stirbt, ein Terrorunterstützer ist nicht besser als der eigentliche Terrorist.

Allgemein war es nur die logische Konsequenz von Trump endlich mal die israelische Hauptstadt anzuerkennen. Insbesondere von Deutschland erwarte ich, dass wir ebenfalls zu Israel halten und die Botschaft ebenfalls verlegen, der Antisemitismus der radikalen Ränder in Deutschland ist echt nicht mehr auszuhalten und zieht sich selbst bis in gemäßigte Parteien wie die SPD.


----------



## Taskmaster (10. Dezember 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Sorry, aber der Kanal ist an Lächerlichkeit ja kaum zu überbieten. Einfach mal kurz gucken was da sonst noch für ein Rotz hochgeladen wird. Das ist nichts weiter als erbärmliche Hetze...


Levy ist ein altbekannter Provokateur der ganz Linken. Ich weiß nicht, was das mit den Linken immer ist, aber egal wo man sie antrifft, man scheint grundsätzlich erst zufrieden zu sein, wenn sich das Geburtsland in Luft auflöst.
Dass er in einer Demokratie lebt, ermöglicht ihm überhaupt nur solche Reden zu halten. Ich würde ihn gerne mal in Palästina ohne Militärschutz eine pro israelische Rede vorlesen lassen, damit er an der Reaktion die kulturellen Unterschiede kennenlernt, die eine Lösung des Konflikts so schwierig gestalten.
Allerspätestens seit dem Jom-Kippur-Krieg ist man in Israel nicht mehr naiv. Wer so oft (mit dem klaren Ziel, völlig vernichtet, "ins Meer getrieben zu werden") überfallen worden ist, kann sich das auch nicht leisten.
Es liegt an den Arabern, die Pflanze des Friedens in ihrer Mitte zu pflanzen. Sie sind nicht die Opfer. Sie sind besiegte Täter. Solche können sich keine Gruppierungen wie die Hamas mit breiter Unterstützung in der Bevölkerung leisten und dann von "Unterdrückung" schwadronieren.
Ich hoffe, dass sie der Verlust Jerusalems nun endlich zumindest mittelfristig in die Realität zwingt.

/Edit

Realted: Nahost-Konflikt: Nicht Trump verhindert Frieden, sondern die Araber - WELT


----------



## Poulton (10. Dezember 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Sorry, aber der Kanal ist an Lächerlichkeit ja kaum zu überbieten. Einfach mal kurz gucken was da sonst noch für ein Rotz hochgeladen wird. Das ist nichts weiter als erbärmliche Hetze...


Die abonnierten Kanäle sprechen auch für sich. Da ist von Kopp über irgendwelche NWO-VT, Chemtrails, Chlorix-Einläufe, Kenni, bis hin zu einem verurteilten und derzeit einsitzenden Holocaustleugner alles dabei.  



PS: jungle.world - Die Palästinenser, Trump und neue Realitäten im Nahen Osten


----------



## Two-Face (11. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> was bei Israel nur ausversehen passiert,


Ist das jetzt sarkastisch gemeint?


Taskmaster schrieb:


> Sie sind nicht die Opfer. Sie sind besiegte Täter. Solche können sich keine Gruppierungen wie die Hamas mit breiter Unterstützung in der Bevölkerung leisten und dann von "Unterdrückung" schwadronieren.


Aha, also wenn palästinensiche Zivilisten totgebombt werden, die nie einen Israeli angegriffen haben, sind das dann auch "besiegte Täter"?


----------



## RtZk (11. Dezember 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt sarkastisch gemeint?
> 
> Aha, also wenn palästinensiche Zivilisten totgebombt werden, die nie einen Israeli angegriffen haben, sind das dann auch "besiegte Täter"?



Vielleicht liest du dir mal ein wenig zum ersten Libanonkrieg durch, was Israel alles versucht hat um keine Zivilisten zu treffen. Außerdem, wenn 10 von der Hamas getötet werden durch einen Luftangriff inklusive Waffenlager, werden sie der Öffentlichkeit erzählen du hättest eine Schule getroffen und 10 Kunder getötet. 

Wie schon gesagt Terrorunterstützer sind nicht besser als die Terroristen selbst und jetzt finde mal einen von den den dort lebenden Muslimen die nicht den Genozid am jüdischen Volk befürworten würden.

Ach ja was übrigens du und ein großer Teil der Weltbevölkerung vergessen ist, dass man nicht der Täter ist nur weil man gewonnen hat, nachdem man ein jedes Mal in seiner Existenz bedroht ist und eine andere Sprache als Gewalt verstehen Sie bis heute leider nicht.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Dezember 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Aha, also wenn palästinensiche Zivilisten totgebombt werden, die nie einen Israeli angegriffen haben, sind das dann auch "besiegte Täter"?



Du redest von den vielen _israelischen _Selbstmordattentäter, die sich in Bars, Cafés und co. in die Luft gejagt haben? Wer kennt sie nicht?! Auch du darfst dir die Chronik des Konflikts mal durchlesen und warum alles so läuft, wie es läuft.
Das "Bomben aus der Luft mit chirurgischer Präzision" ist ein Euphemismus, den andere erfunden haben, mit der Realität aber nichts zu tun hat. Ist ja nun nicht so, als würde Israel um Kämpfe betteln. Die Mauer hat man nicht gebaut, weil man zu viel Beton herumliegen hatte.

Jerusalem: Wer möchte mit Fakten verwirrt werden?


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2017)

Sehr interessant. Eine Israelin, die einen Kommentar abgibt.
Klar, dass der recht einseitig ausfällt.

Frag mal einen Palästinenser, wie er das sieht.


----------



## ARCdefender (11. Dezember 2017)

Man sieht allein hier im Forum und den unterschiedlichen Standpunkten wie festgefahren die ganze Sache Lieder ist.
Ich sehe hier auch keine Guten oder Bösen, egal auf welcher Seite, das gibt es einfach nicht.
Ich sehe hier wieder einmal Machtmenschen, die es verstehen andere Aufzuhetzen, bei der einen Seite mehr als bei der Anderen.
Und dann haben wir wieder welche die genau diese Situation ausnutzen und den Konflikt anheizen.
Allein die heutigen Berichte das der Weltweite-Waffenhandel wieder ordentlich zugelegt hat zeigt die Traurigkeit in dieser Sache.
Wann werden die Menschen endlich verstehen das es egal ist welchem Volk, Hautfarbe, Religion, Land man angehört?
Wir haben nur diese eine Erde, warum kann man nicht zusammen stehen und die wirklichen Probleme der Welt angehen.
Ganz einfach, weil wir in der langen Geschichte unserer Existenz immer wieder auf eine Handvoll Menschen hereinfallen, Die uns Alle benutzen um sich die Taschen zu füllen und ihre Macht auszubauen.

Mich beschäftigt das Alles sehr und es macht mir wirklich zu schaffen wie es mittlerweile auf der Welt wieder zugeht, darum bin ich hier wohl öfter auch mal etwas aufgescheucht unterwegs, weil ich mich frage ob das wirklich alle nicht kommen sehen.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sehr interessant. Eine Israelin, die einen Kommentar abgibt.
> Klar, dass der recht einseitig ausfällt.
> 
> Frag mal einen Palästinenser, wie er das sieht.



Ja, weil ich ja auch sonst keine Kommentare, Geschichtsstunden und Erläuterungen gebracht und verlinkt habe, die diese bestätigen. 
Es ist echt nervig, dass dein Gedächtnis immer nur bis zum letzten Beitrag reicht.

Ich kann nicht jedes einzelne Mal alle Beiträge zusammenfassen, bevor ich etwas Neues schreibe. Irgendwann muss ich auch mal davon ausgehen, dass bereits Aufgezeigtes auch tatsächlich gelesen und im Hinterkopf behalten wird.
Entweder bist du aktiv dabei oder lässt es ganz sein.

Und vielleicht hast du es im Artikel "überlesen":


			
				Cornelia de Ambrosia schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin keine Israelin.


----------



## RtZk (11. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sehr interessant. Eine Israelin, die einen Kommentar abgibt.
> Klar, dass der recht einseitig ausfällt.
> 
> Frag mal einen Palästinenser, wie er das sieht.



Fakten sind dir egal oder ?

@ArcDefender es macht nach der Faktenlage sehr wohl einen Unterschied ob Schwarz oder Weiß , ob Moslem  oder Christ. Ein paar Beispiele für dich, schau dir mal die BIP Liste an und schau ab wann das erste Land mit einer schwarzen Mehrheit auftaucht, das ist Südafrika (noch mal nachgeschaut es ist doch Nigeria) und wer hatte da alles zu sagen? Die mit muslimischer Mehrheit sind ebenfalls bettelarm und haben nichts als ihr Öl und was machen sie, wenn es keines mehr gibt?

 Wo sind die ganzen Kriseherde der Welt? Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen in den muslimisch geprägten Ländern der Welt.

 Bedenke das mal bevor du jedes Mal die Rassistenkeule schwingst.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Dezember 2017)

Ohne Rassistenkeule geht es nicht und das hat auch seinen Grund:
Warum die Linke muslimische Islamkritiker lieber ausgrenzt | NZZ

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich brennende Davidsterne (auch noch am Brandenburger Tor) in diesem Land noch mal erleben muss. Und schlimmer, dass es Leute gibt, die das "irgendwie verstehen können".
Mir kommt die Galle hoch, wenn ich an Demos wie diese denke:
Antisemitische Ausschreitungen nach Linksjugend-Demo

Besonders diese Momente, die es auf so gut wie allen Demos dieser Art gibt und so gut wie nie eingeschritten wird.


----------



## ARCdefender (11. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Bedenke das mal bevor du jedes Mal die Rassistenkeule schwingst.



Ich weiss zwar nicht wo ich eine Rassismuskeule geschwungen habe im letztem Beitrag, aber wenn Du das so siehst bitte schön!


----------



## RtZk (11. Dezember 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ich weiss zwar nicht wo ich eine Rassismuskeule geschwungen habe im letztem Beitrag, aber wenn Du das so siehst bitte schön!



War nicht in diesem Beitrag, war ein Stück weiter hinten gegen jemand anderen. 

Aber wirklich interessant ist, dass du ablenkst, wie es viele hier machen, so bald man mit Fakten solchen pauschalen Aussagen wie denen von dir entgegentritt.


----------



## ARCdefender (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich sehe bei Dir und auch einem Anderem User nur eine Sichtweise, jeder der dann auch mal von der anderen Perspektive betratet etwas einbringt wird von euch beiden als Antisemit bezichtigt!
Nun wird hier sogar schon behauptet das die Leute es gut finden das einige Hirnverbrannte die Israelische Flagge verbrennen in Deutschland. Nein das findet mit Sicherheit niemand gut.
Ihr beiden seid wie in einem Wahn.
Ja ich kann keine Seite verstehen die zu Gewalt und oder Krieg aufruft, ich hasse Krieg und ich hasse Waffen.
Ich hasse es wie die Menschen wegen Nichtigkeiten aufeinander losgehen und ich hasse Menschen die dann da noch Öl ins Feuer kippen um die Sache noch mehr anzuheizen.
Und all das geht von ein paar Wenigen aus, die die Masse manipulieren und aufhetzen um sie für ihre Zwecke zu benutzen.

Vielleicht ist es wirklich das Besste wenn wir uns alle mit einem großem Knall verabschieden. Dann hat die Erde und deren Natur endlich wieder eine Chance.

Mehr will und werde ich zu diesem Thema nicht sagen.


----------



## RtZk (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich kann dir garantieren, dass die Menschheit irgendwann aussterben wird, ich für meinen Teil hoffe es nicht erleben zu müssen  
Du gibst dich als toleranten Menschen und behauptest alle wären gleich (was mitnichten so ist, wie ich oben bereits ausgeführt habe), sowie du auch angibst Krieg zu hassen. Dann frage Ich dich jetzt was wird passieren, wenn Israel die Waffen niederlegt? 
Du ignorierst die Quelle der Gewalt und diese liegt NICHT bei den Juden. Diese wurden schon seit ihrem Bestehen für alles, wirklich für alles schlechte auf der Welt verantwortlich gemacht. 
Ich zähle gerne noch mal ein paar Konflikte für dich auf: 

Krieg : Palastinakrieg – Wikipedia Grund: Existenz des Judentums reichte den Arabern 
Krieg: Sueskrise – Wikipedia                              Grund: Sperrung des Sueskanals für israelische Schiffe
Krieg: Sechstagekrieg – Wikipedia                  Grund: Furcht vor einem Angriff der arabischen Länder und Erlangung strategisch extrem wichtiger Postionen wie der Golanhöhle
Krieg Jom-Kippur-Krieg – Wikipedia              Grund: Wieder Existenz des Judentums, Versuch einer Auslöschung des jüdischen Volkes, erreichten damit fast ihre eigene Auslöschung durch den Einsatz von Nuklearwaffen von Seiten Israels
Konflikt: Operation Litani – Wikipedia          Grund: Anschläge in Israel
Krieg: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libanonkrieg_1982           Grund: Angriffe auf Israel, sowie Anschläge
Krieg: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libanonkrieg_2006           Grund: Entführung von israelischen Soldaten, sowie Raketenangriffen aus dem Libanon

Alle wirklich alle Kriege endeten zum Glück mit dem Sieg Israels, ansonsten hätten wir wohl den Zweiten großen Genozid der Menschheitsgeschichte gesehen.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Dezember 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> ...


Au, das finden so einige gut. Neben Rechtsextremen und Linken eben auch die, die sie tatsächlich anzünden und dabei jubeln (und das nicht nur vor Ort).
"Wir" sind nicht in einem "Wahn", es gibt historische Fakten, denen man sich stellen (im Thread mehrfach verlinkt und x-fach von dir nicht gelesen) oder lieber in der bequemen "Wattewelt" bleiben kann, in der "die Juden ja auch irgendwie Schuld daran sind", dass sie seit 70 Jahren von Arabern/Muslimen überfallen und gejagt werden, mit dem klaren Ziel, ihr Volk und ihren Staat auszulöschen, es tatsächlich wagen, sich dagegen zu widersetzen, dem Todfeind nach all den Versuchen nicht über den Weg trauen, weil das bis dato jedes Mal schwer nach hinten los ging, der ihren Staat und ihr Recht auf bloße Existenz bis dato nicht mal anerkennt.
Es ist deine verzerrte Wahrnehmung, die dich hier fast Stündlich durch die Threads rennen lässt, um neue Weltuntergangszenarien zu verkündigen und dich die lange erklärten und reichlich dokumentierten tatsächlichen Zusammenhänge ignorieren lässt.

Dein Posting-Baukasten: [ganz schlimm] + [irgendeine Krise, die schon seit +-100 Jahren existiert] + [Trump/USA total böse] + [wir werden alle sterben] + [esoterisches Ökogeschwubbere]

Das reicht einfach nicht für eine Diskussion und entbehrt auch jeglicher Realität, so dass ich über:


ARCdefender schrieb:


> Mehr will und werde ich zu diesem Thema nicht sagen.


durchaus nicht unglücklich bin.


----------



## ARCdefender (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe heute erst gelesen das viele Junge Palästinenser gegen eben diese Gewalt sind und genau bei diesen muss man ansetzten.
Gegen Extremisten muss man vorgehen, egal in welche Richtung dieser Extremismus geht, weil er unser aller leben vergiftet. Aber bitte friedlich!

Und was die Demos hier angeht und das verbrennen von Flaggen, ich finde es gut das dort nun ein Strafverfahren eingereicht wurde und ich hoffe es kommt dort auch zu Verurteilungen, weil so etwas geht garnicht, ganz gleich um welche Nation es sich handelt.
Man kann und darf gern gegen die Politik etwas sagen, aber nicht gegen die Völker selbst.


Und was Trump angeht, der hat das nicht für Israel getan, sondern nur für sich Selbst, wie er schon sagte, keiner hat es gemacht, ich habe geliefert, schaut nur wie toll ich bin.
Der Artikel heute bringt es doch wieder auf den Punkt:
Rustungsgeschafte: Die Welt kauft wieder mehr Waffen | tagesschau.de
Darum und nur Darum geht es doch heute meist, unter dem Deckmantel des Friedens.

Mein Zitat unten von Helmut Schmidt ist genau meine Denkweise 
Und ja niemand hat gesagt das Diplomatie schnell geht, wer schnell eine Lösung will greift immer zu den Waffen.



RtZk schrieb:


> ich für meinen Teil hoffe es nicht erleben zu müssen



Ich hoffe das auch, aber wenn wir uns weiter in dieser Geschwindigkeit an Konflikten bewegen, sehe ich da leider Schwarz.


----------



## RtZk (11. Dezember 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ich habe heute erst gelesen das viele Junge Palästinenser gegen eben diese Gewalt sind und genau bei diesen muss man ansetzten.
> Gegen Extremisten muss man vorgehen, egal in welche Richtung dieser Extremismus geht, weil er unser aller leben vergiftet. Aber bitte friedlich!
> 
> Und was die Demos hier angeht und das verbrennen von Flaggen, ich finde es gut das dort nun ein Strafverfahren eingereicht wurde und ich hoffe es kommt dort auch zu Verurteilungen, weil so etwas geht garnicht, ganz gleich um welche Nation es sich handelt.
> ...



Es gibt keinen einzigen Konflikt, der momentan wirklich gefährlich ist, Nordkorea ist lächerlich, mit Glück würde eine Rakete mit Sprengkopf überhaupt starten, würde dann aber zu 99% abgefangen werden, uralte russische Raketen zu kopieren ist keine kluge Idee. Und würden sie den Krieg beginnen würde China NICHT eingreifen und damit wäre es ein leichtes Nordkorea zu besiegen, dessen Armee veraltet ist wie sonst nichts (übrigens noch halbverhungert und haben ziemlich viele Parasiten in sich, wie Flüchtlinge aus Nordkorea immer wieder zeigen)  und von der hochmodernen nicht viel kleineren Streitmacht Südkoreas zerrieben werden würde. Das einzige Problem sind die Artillerie Stellungen die in Reichweite von Seoul stehen, wobei es hierfür auch einfach nicht nukleare Möglichkeiten gäbe diese auszuschalten und zwar mit Chemie Waffen, über die die USA mit Sicherheit noch in munitonierter Form verfügen, ist zwar eine grausame Weise zu sterben, aber besser einige 1000 Menschen sterben an den Artillerie Stellungen, als, dass Millionen in Seoul sterben.

Von den wahren Konflikten, wie am Check Point Charlie, bei der Kuba Krise, bei dem Korea Krieg oder der Sues Krise sind wir zum Glück weit weit entfernt. Mir macht eher Pakistan sorgen als die kleinen Konflikte die momentan auf der Welt herrschen. 

Ich habe von der angeblichen Mehrheit auch gehört und im selben Zug von einem deutschen Institut gehört, welches diese Umfrage angeblich durchgeführt hat, als Westler hält man sich lieber nicht im Gaza Streifen oder West Jordanland auf, wenn man nicht enorme Risiken eingehen will. Dies macht diese Umfrage sehr unglaubwürdig. Auch, die Tatsache, dass ich noch nie von Kritik an gewaltsamen Taten der Hamas oder Hisbollah von Bewohnern des Gaza Streifens gehört habe.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Dezember 2017)

Du hast "heute erst gelesen", junge Palästinenser", "bei denen muss man ansetzen". 
Klar, und was macht man mit dem viel größeren Rest (die anderen jungen, die im mittleren Alter, die Alten)? Minderheiten in einer großen Mehrheit machen in einem Friedensprozess nichts aus.
Denen bleibt höchstens das Auswandern. Ich ging auch mal davon aus, dass es die sind, die wir hier früher aufgenommen haben. Die Damen und Herren waren aber scheinbar nicht ganz so oft unter den hiesig anzutreffenden Arabern.

Selbstverständlich kann man etwas gegen Völker sagen. Es wird ja auch immer von "Israel" oder "den Juden" geredet, nur "die Araber" oder "die Muslime" scheint verboten. Das nennt sich Bigotterie.
Die Mehrheitsmeinung wird selbstverständlich mit solchen Volksbegriffen wiedergegeben. Du darfst aber durchaus "der/die/das [Volkszugehörigkeit]- x" schreiben (wobei x für Minderheiten steht, die anders denken, das gesellschaftliche Handeln aber nicht nennenswert beeinflussen können), ich spare mir aber einfach die Arbeit und hoffe, dass mein Gesprächspartner diese geistige Leistung alleine erbringen kann (das ist dann vermutlich der naive Teil meines Charakters).

Früher war die Welt wesentlich konfliktreicher und (bspw. durch den kalten Krieg) auch gefährlicher. Wie gesagt: verzerrte Wahrnehmung.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich habe von der angeblichen Mehrheit auch gehört und im selben Zug von einem deutschen Institut gehört, welches diese Umfrage angeblich durchgeführt hat, als Westler hält man sich lieber nicht im Gaza Streifen oder West Jordanland auf, wenn man nicht enorme Risiken eingehen will. Dies macht diese Umfrage sehr unglaubwürdig. Auch, die Tatsache, dass ich noch nie von Kritik an gewaltsamen Taten der Hamas oder Hisbollah von Bewohnern des Gaza Streifens gehört habe.



Die Franzosen haben die Franzosen auch nicht kritisiert, als sie die Nazis im besetzen Frankreich bekämpft haben.
Und genauso fühlen sich die Palästinenser.
Sie bekämpfen die Besatzungsmacht Israel und wenden dabei das an, was ihnen zur Verfügung steht -- denn militärisch können sie Israel ja nicht besiegen.
Die Hamas startet eine Rakete. Israel antwortet mit einem Luftangriff.
Da die Hamas natürlich keine Militärzonen hat, werden bei einem israelischen Bombenangriff auch immer unbeteiligte getroffen.

Und solange das so ist, spielt es keine Rolle wo die US Botschaft ist oder welche Hauptstadt anerkannt wird.
Und hat Trump eigentlich ganz Jerusalem gemeint oder nur den Westteil? Was ist mit Ost Jerusalem? Der wird ja als Hauptstadt eines Palästinenserstaates angestrebt.
Das ignoriert Trump also? Bewusst?


----------



## RtZk (11. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Franzosen haben die Franzosen auch nicht kritisiert, als sie die Nazis im besetzen Frankreich bekämpft haben.
> Und genauso fühlen sich die Palästinenser.
> Sie bekämpfen die Besatzungsmacht Israel und wenden dabei das an, was ihnen zur Verfügung steht -- denn militärisch können sie Israel ja nicht besiegen.
> Die Hamas startet eine Rakete. Israel antwortet mit einem Luftangriff.
> ...



Es ist eine absolut breite Zustimmung ersichtlich, und von den leiben Palästinensern fühlt sich ganz sicher keiner von der Hamas unterdrückt und bitte halte dich mit Nazi Vergleichen mal zurück. Aber ich kenne es schon, vom linken Spektrum in Deutschland hört man ja nur gutes über die armen unschuldigen Palästinenser. Genauso wie diese Aussage völlig daneben ist:  "Die Hamas startet eine Rakete. Israel antwortet mit einem Luftangriff.
Da die Hamas natürlich keine Militärzonen hat, werden bei einem israelischen Bombenangriff auch immer unbeteiligte getroffen." Israel greift militärische Einrichtungen gezielt an, hingegen die Hamas und Hisbollah gezielt Zivilisten und die ganzen Informationen von angeblichen toten Zivilisten im Gazastreifen werden auch leichtfertig hingenommen, nur, dass die "Regierung" bzw. Diktatur die dort versucht zu herrschen selbst an den Angriffen auf Israel beteiligt ist, glaubst du da ernsthaft, dass deren Angaben verlässlich sind? Das ist schlicht naiv. 


Deine geschichtliche Allgemeinbildung scheint übrigens gegen 0 zu gehen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Es ist eine absolut breite Zustimmung ersichtlich, und von den leiben Palästinensern fühlt sich ganz sicher keiner von der Hamas unterdrückt und bitte halte dich mit Nazi Vergleichen mal zurück. Aber ich kenne es schon, vom linken Spektrum in Deutschland hört man ja nur gutes über die armen unschuldigen Palästinenser. Genauso wie diese Aussage völlig daneben ist:  "Die Hamas startet eine Rakete. Israel antwortet mit einem Luftangriff.
> Da die Hamas natürlich keine Militärzonen hat, werden bei einem israelischen Bombenangriff auch immer unbeteiligte getroffen." Israel greift militärische Einrichtungen gezielt an, hingegen die Hamas und Hisbollah gezielt Zivilisten und die ganzen Informationen von angeblichen toten Zivilisten im Gazastreifen werden auch leichtfertig hingenommen, nur, dass die "Regierung" bzw. Diktatur die dort versucht zu herrschen selbst an den Angriffen auf Israel beteiligt ist, glaubst du da ernsthaft, dass deren Angaben verlässlich sind? Das ist schlicht naiv.
> 
> 
> Deine geschichtliche Allgemeinbildung scheint übrigens gegen 0 zu gehen.



Die Palästinenser fühlen sich nicht von der Hamas unterdrückt sondern von Israel. Scheinst du nicht ganz verstanden zu haben.
Und spar dir deine Belehrungen. Ich kenne mich in Geschichte hervorragend aus.

Und du bist dir sicher, dass das Israelische Militär wahrheitsgemäße Angaben macht? Das ist schon naiv.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Franzosen haben die Franzosen auch nicht kritisiert, als sie die Nazis im besetzen Frankreich bekämpft haben.


Juden mit Nazis vergleichen. Der antisemitische Tiefpunkt ist erreicht.
Der Vergleich ist so grotesk (Die Nazis waren die Aggressoren, die Franzosen die Überfallenen; die Franzosen sprachen den Deutschen nicht das Recht auf Leben und Existenz ab, die Nazis wollten den jüdischen Genozid; etc.pp.), dass einem das Hirn wegsprengt.


----------



## RtZk (11. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Palästinenser fühlen sich nicht von der Hamas unterdrückt sondern von Israel. Scheinst du nicht ganz verstanden zu haben.
> Und spar dir deine Belehrungen. Ich kenne mich in Geschichte hervorragend aus.
> 
> Und du bist dir sicher, dass das Israelische Militär wahrheitsgemäße Angaben macht? Das ist schon naiv.



"Die Franzosen haben die Franzosen auch nicht kritisiert, als sie die Nazis im besetzen Frankreich bekämpft haben." Wenn du das so gemeint hast ist es nur noch interessanter. Du vergleichst die NS Verbrechen mit der Besetzung des Gazastreifens? Ist dir bewusst, dass Holocaust Leugnung strafbar ist? Und nichts anderes ist das, was du gerade tust, in Frankreich wurden systematisch Juden verfolgt und getötet, genauso wie jede andere Minderheit die Hitler nicht in den Kram gepasst hat, Israel tut nichts der gleichen nicht mal im Ansatz. 
Das ist antisemitisch und Holocaust Leugnung. So etwas kann man auch nur im Internet sagen, was du hier von dir gibst.  

Israel --> Demokratie, Religionsfreiheit, Menschenrechte
Palästina --> Diktatur, Willkür, Verfolgung aufgrund von Religion

@Moderation wird hier wirklich so etwas geduldet?


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Dezember 2017)

Und nach diesem "Blick hinter die Maske des guten Bürgers", vielleicht mal die Rede Trumps, aus der ja so viele so vieles zu lesen meinen:



			
				Quelle Tichy schrieb:
			
		

> "Als ich ins Amt kam, versprach ich, die Herausforderungen der Welt mit offenen Augen und frischem Denken zu betrachten. Wir können unsere Probleme nicht lösen, indem wir immer wieder von denselben gescheiterten Annahmen ausgehen und die immer gleichen gescheiterten Strategien der Vergangenheit wiederholen. Alle Herausforderungen erfordern neue Ansätze. Meine heutige Ankündigung markiert den Beginn einer neuen Konfliktlösung zwischen Israel und den Palästinensern.
> 
> Im Jahr 1995 verabschiedete der Kongress das Jerusalemer Botschaftsgesetz, in dem die Bundesregierung aufgefordert wurde, die amerikanische Botschaft nach Jerusalem zu verlegen und anzuerkennen, dass diese Stadt die israelische Hauptstadt ist. Dieses Gesetz verabschiedete der Kongress mit überwältigender parteiübergreifender Mehrheit und wurde vor sechs Monaten einstimmig vom Senat bestätigt.
> 
> ...


Quelle


----------



## Two-Face (11. Dezember 2017)

Die Lösung für den Konflikt ist einfach, gebt den Palästinensern einfach einen Staat. Erklärt dieser Staat Israel den Krieg, dann ist mit diesem Staat innerhalb von drei Tagen Schicht im Schacht.

Warum aber für die Verbrechen der HAMAS aber palästinenische Zivilisten mitbezahlen müssen, hat sich mir nie erschlossen. Noch weniger, dass Deutschland dafür auch noch die Waffen liefert. 
Es liegt nicht allein an Palästina, nicht mal allein an Israel. Wie wär's z.B., wenn mal das Tote Meer entsalzt werden würde, um die Lebensbedingungen dort zu verbessen?

Auch interessant: Israel verweigert Palastinensern Zugang zu Wasser | Amnesty International

So viel zum Thema, Israel macht immer alles richtig.


----------



## RtZk (11. Dezember 2017)

Die Zivilisten stehen zur Hamas und halten sich auch bei ihren Stützpunkten auf. Allgemein passiert es beim Angriff auf militärische Konflikte eben, dass unschuldige getroffen werden, Israel zielt aber nicht absichtlich auf Zivilisten wie es die Palästinenzer tuen. 

Ein Binnenmeer zu entsalzen? Ich glaube nicht, dass dies so einfach ist. 

Zum Wasser kann ich nur das Sprichwort bringen, so wie du mir so ich dir. Die Palästinenzer schießen mit Raketen auf Zivilisten und Israel reagiert dann eben und würden sie nicht reagieren, würde alles nur noch schlimmer werden, da die Terroristen dann erkennen, dass ihre Taten keine Konsequenzen, für sie selbst, nach sich ziehen.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Dezember 2017)

@Two-Face
Sind das ernste Fragen?

Genau so läuft der Konflikt eben nicht ab (auch wenn ihn viele so verstehen möchten). Es ist auch nicht nur die Hamas.
Nicht mal für eine Momentaufnahme taugt deine Darstellung. Diese Gruppierungen rennen da nicht einfach ungewollt und ohne Rückhalt herum.
Warum erkennen die Palästinenser nicht einfach jüdisches Leben und die Existenz ihres Staates an? Dazu bräuchte es doch nur ein durch die UN begleitetes Referendum mit entsprechendem Ausgang?

Warum ist es eigentlich kein Problem, dass israelische Zivilisten seit 1947 "mitbezahlen" müssen, während die Antwort darauf (nämlich der Versuch, die Attacke den Hintermännern/Urhebern zu vergelten und weitere Angriffe zu unterbinden) ganz Böse ist? Treffen die Angriffe mit Raketen und die Selbstmordanschläge der palästinensischen Seite eigentlich chirurgisch präzise?

Und warum sollte ein Volk, dass sich mal dem Mord am Judentum verschrieben hatte (wir) und ihn nur aufgab, weil es tatsächlich (und zurecht) bis in Grund und Boden bombardiert worden ist, nicht am Schutz dessen weiteren Existenz beteiligen? Hast du dir jetzt mal durchgelesen, wie oft die Araber Israel überfallen haben?

Was bedeutet "innerhalb von drei Tagen Schicht im Schacht" und trifft das, was nach völliger Auflösung Palästinas und Vertreibung [oder schlimmer?] der Araber im Fall der Fälle klingt, keine Unschuldigen?

Am Toten Meer arbeitet man bereits.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Dezember 2017)

Wieder dieses alle-über-einen-Kamm-Geschere, ich kann's nicht mehr hören.

Ich würde nur zu gerne wissen, wie viele palästinensische Kinder Israelis ermordet oder HAMAS unterstützt haben. Ja, die HAMAS haben israelische Zivilisten auf dem Gewissen. Aber dann die palästinenser insgesamt dafür bluten zu lassen, ist Pauschalisierung schlechthin. Sogar viele junge Israeliten selbst sind inzwischen gegen diese Form der "Bestrafungspolitik". 
Es steht auch in keinem Verhältnis zur Gerechtigkeit, wenn arabische Mitbürger teils von den Behörden diskriminiert werden. Oder wenn Steuermittel eingefroren werden und damit im Prinzip das Geld der palästinensichen Bevölkerung. 

"Ich bin Palästinenser, ich hätte gern was zu trinken."
"Sorry, einer von deiner Sorte hat sich wieder bei uns in die Luft gesprent, du kriegst nichts".

Was der eine mit dem anderen in diesem Fall zu tun haben soll, erschließt sich mir nicht.
Das Recht auf Grundversorgung ist Teil der Genfer Konventionen, die Israel auch irgendwann mal unterschrieben hat. 
Was übrigens auch die Enteignung und Anexion besetzter Gebiete betrifft, was Israel schon des öfteren getan hat.

Sogar im Gefängnis als mutmaßlich verurteilter Straftäter kriegst du immer was zu trinken.

Und um beim Trinkwasser zu bleiben: Totes Meer und Rotes Meer: Jordanien startet Megakanal - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Finde ich ein gelungener Ansatz, aber auch viel zu spät.

Auch was der Mossad so alles abzegogen hat, will ich nicht wissen. Israel hat sich ja lange durchringen müssen, eine Entschädigung für den Mord an Bouchiki zu zahlen.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "innerhalb von drei Tagen Schicht im Schacht" und trifft das, was nach völliger Auflösung Palästinas und Vertreibung [oder schlimmer?] der Araber im Fall der Fälle klingt, keine Unschuldigen?


Kennst du einen arabsichen Staat, der es militärisch mit Israel (und damit auch mit den USA) aufnehmen könnte?
Da war 'n bissl Ironie drin....


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Juden mit Nazis vergleichen. Der antisemitische Tiefpunkt ist erreicht.
> Der Vergleich ist so grotesk (Die Nazis waren die Aggressoren, die Franzosen die Überfallenen; die Franzosen sprachen den Deutschen nicht das Recht auf Leben und Existenz ab, die Nazis wollten den jüdischen Genozid; etc.pp.), dass einem das Hirn wegsprengt.



Und du hast es auch nicht verstanden.
Es geht um eine Besatzungsmacht. Du wehrst dich gegen eine Besatzungsmacht mit den Mitteln, die dir zur Verfügung stehen.

Und zeig mir mal, wo alle Palästinenser den Israelis das Recht auf Leben absprechen.



RtZk schrieb:


> "Die Franzosen haben die Franzosen auch nicht kritisiert, als sie die Nazis im besetzen Frankreich bekämpft haben." Wenn du das so gemeint hast ist es nur noch interessanter. Du vergleichst die NS Verbrechen mit der Besetzung des Gazastreifens?



Ich vergleiche Besatzermacht mit Besatzermacht. Der Hintergrund ist irrelevant.
Du kannst auch gerne Nordirland einsetzen oder was dir gerade passt.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Dezember 2017)

@Threshold
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, es gibt genug andere "Besatzungsmachtbeispiele" in der Geschichte der Menschheit, die man für deinen Standpunkt hätte bringen können. Die "Die Kämpfen gegen die Juden wie die Franzosen gegen die Nazis" -Nummer geht einfach gar nicht und zeigt recht deutlich, wes' Geistes Kind du bist.
Für mich (und ich hoffe, das Forum/die User sehen das ähnlich) bist du als Gesprächspartner und Mensch definitiv nicht mehr relevant.

So was darf nicht sein. Nicht in einem Deutschland 2017.


----------



## RtZk (11. Dezember 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wieder dieses alle-über-einen-Kamm-Geschere, ich kann's nicht mehr hören.
> 
> Ich würde nur zu gerne wissen, wie viele palästinensische Kinder Israelis ermordet oder HAMAS unterstützt haben. Ja, die HAMAS haben israelische Zivilisten auf dem Gewissen. Aber dann die palästinenser insgesamt dafür bluten zu lassen, ist Pauschalisierung schlechthin. Sogar viele junge Israeliten selbst sind inzwischen gegen diese Form der "Bestrafungspolitik".
> Es steht auch in keinem Verhältnis zur Gerechtigkeit, wenn arabische Mitbürger teils von den Behörden diskriminiert werden. Oder wenn Steuermittel eingefroren werden und damit im Prinzip das Geld der palästinensichen Bevölkerung.
> ...



Es ist die Unterstützung nahe zu jeden Palästinenser's für die Hamas, sie heißen jeden Raketenangriff und Anschlag gut und das ist Fakt. 

Weißt du überhaupt wieso die Israeli's jeden Krieg gewonnen haben?, obwohl die Sowjets die arabischen Staaten hochgerüstet haben wie sonst nichts? Scheinbar nicht, sonst würdest du so etwas nicht schreiben. 

Noch mal zu generellen Bestrafung, es ist der absolut richtige Weg, würden keine Konsequenzen folgen, würden sich noch viele viele Menschen mehr an Anschlägen beteiligen. Ich habe kein Mitleid mit Menschen die Millionen anderen den Tod wünschen.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Dezember 2017)

Woher willst du wissen, welcher und wie viele Palästinenser tatsächlich die HAMAS unterstützen?
Die HAMAS ziehen ihre Mittel größtenteils von den wahhabitischen Extremen, die zum Teil im Iran, Saudi-Arabien und Quatar das Sagen haben. Denen wir auch noch Waffen und Geld liefern. Wo wir eine Fußball-WM abhalten wollen. Denen müsste man den Hahn abdrehen. 
Und Bestrafungspolitik in dieser Form widerspricht nicht nur (ich wiederhole mich jetzt) den Genfer Konventionen (unterschrieben auch von Israel!) sondern ist indirekt immer der Schnitt ins eigene Fleisch.
Glaubst du, ein unbedarfter Palästinenser, der noch nie etwas einem Israeli zu Leibe getan hat, findet es toll, wenn er nichtst zu trinken bekommt, nur weil ein anderer Palästinenser irgendwo Israelis ermordet hat? 
Nö, das schürt noch mehr Hass, Abgneigung und Ressentiments.

Selbiges jetzt mit Jerusalem. Das wird noch viele Opfer kosten. Auf *beiden* Seiten. Nur weil ein eingebildeter US-Präsident (mal wieder) dem Nahen Osten seinen Stempel hat aufdrücken wollen...

Sorry, aber mein Moralverständnis verbietet mir es einfach das toll zu finden.


----------



## RtZk (11. Dezember 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, welcher und wie viele Palästinenser tatsächlich die HAMAS unterstützen?
> Die HAMAS ziehen ihre Mittel größtenteils von den wahhabitischen Extremen, die zum Teil im Iran, Saudi-Arabien und Quatar das Sagen haben. Denen wir auch noch Waffen und Geld liefern. Wo wir eine Fußball-WM abhalten wollen. Denen müsste man den Hahn abdrehen.
> Und Bestrafungspolitik in dieser Form widerspricht nicht nur (ich wiederhole mich jetzt) den Genfer Konventionen (unterschrieben auch von Israel!) sondern ist indirekt immer der Schnitt ins eigene Fleisch.
> Glaubst du, ein unbedarfter Palästinenser, der noch nie etwas einem Israeli zu Leibe getan hat, findet es toll, wenn er nichtst zu trinken bekommt, nur weil ein anderer Palästinenser irgendwo Israelis ermordet hat?
> ...



Würde es viele geben die sie nicht unterstützen, hätten sie sie längst gestürzt. Auch sieht man bei ihren Terror Videos auch immer gerne wieder viele Zivilisten inmitten der Terroristen. Außerdem hat es nichts mit Nationalität zu tun, sondern eher mit Religion, denn ein national Gefühl hat keiner von den Arabern. Jedes islamische Land befürwortet die Aktionen der Hamas und Hisbollah gegen Israel.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Dezember 2017)

Viele Palästinenser lernen schon in der Schule, dass die Israelis die "Bösen" sind, die man bekämpfen und die Terroristen diejenigen sind, die man verehren sollte.

Nimmt man ihnen ihre Lebensgrundlage so bestätigt das doch nur diese Ansicht.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Dezember 2017)

Und gibt man ihnen nach, zeigt man, dass die gepredigten Rezepte funktionieren, Terror Israel in die Knie zwingt.

Willkommen in den Paradoxien des Nahostkonflikts.


----------



## Poulton (11. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Würde es viele geben die sie nicht unterstützen, hätten sie sie längst gestürzt.


Gewagte These das etwas ruck-zuck gestürzt wird, nur weil es keine breite Unterstützung hat. Zu was die Hamas fähig ist, hat sie während des Bürgerkriegs in Gaza 2007 gezeigt und zeigt es auch weiterhin, indem sie jeden, der Kritik an ihrer Regierung (und Korruption) übt, sollte er es nicht schnell genug schaffen den Gazastreifen zu verlassen, Entführen, Foltern und im Zweifel auch hinrichten. Dazu kommt, dass sie die Hand auf alle möglichen Importe und deren Verteilung haben, Zivilisten mehrfach und wiederholt als Schutzschilder (1, 2, 3) sowie die Häuser von Zivilisten, Moscheen und Einrichtungen der UN als Waffenlager und Abschussbasen missbraucht haben (Klick).



RtZk schrieb:


> Jedes islamische Land befürwortet die Aktionen der Hamas und Hisbollah gegen Israel.


Nochmals eine gewagte These. Derweil aus Saudi-Arabien:  jungle.world - Fatwa gegen die Hamas und für Israel



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche Besatzermacht mit Besatzermacht. Der Hintergrund ist irrelevant.


Nein, ist er nicht. Man sollte sich, bevor man solche Vergleiche anstellt, mal die gängigen Definitionen über (israelbezogenen) Antisemitismus zu gemüte führen:
https://european-forum-on-antisemitism.org/definition-of-antisemitism/english-english
https://www.amadeu-antonio-stiftung.de/w/files/pdfs/aas-israelfeindschaft.pdf


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Für mich (und ich hoffe, das Forum/die User sehen das ähnlich) bist du als Gesprächspartner und Mensch definitiv nicht mehr relevant..



Sehe ich bei dir ähnlich. Wer alles unterstützt, was Israel macht und nicht mal Dinge hinterfragt oder kritisch betrachtet, ist für mich unwichtig.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Willkommen in den Paradoxien des Nahostkonflikts.



Und der Welt erzählen, dass Jerusalem nun die Hauptstadt ist, sorgt nicht dafür, dass sich die Lage verbessert.
Trump hätte im gleichen Atemzug auch erklären können, dass er sich den Ostteil der Stadt als zukünftige Hauptstadt eines Palästinenserstaates vorstellen könnte.
Aber Trump ist ja ein Rassist und Islam Gegner.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Dezember 2017)

Es gibt einen gravierenden Unterschied zwischen "Antisemitismus" und "hinterfragen". Hättest du statt des Wortes "Nazis" "Deutschland" gewählt, ich hätte das "Versehen" (das keines war, denn so kann man diese Rechtfertigung ganz und gar nicht verstehen) vielleicht noch irgendwie als absolute Dummheit abtun können. Aber das hast du nicht und wolltest du auch nicht, gell? Jeder über 12 weiß, was ein Nazi/Juden-Vergleich bedeutet und aussagt.

Ich hatte schon mehrfach bemerkt, dass du allein durch deine Wortwahl dem von dir gezeichneten Trump ähnlicher bist, als du es womöglich glauben möchtest.
Et voila.

Es sorgt nicht für eine temporäre Besserung (wie ebenfalls x-fach erklärt), die auch nicht im Bereich des Machbaren liegt.
Und dass die Anerkennung Jerusalems als Hauptstadt Israels nicht eine spätere Anerkennung Jerusalems als Hauptstadt Palästinas ausschließt, hat er natürlich gesagt. Du liest nur nichts. Ich kann dir verlinken und kopieren was ich will. Du willst nur deine Vorurteile über Juden und Trump bestätigen sehen:


			
				Trumps Rede schrieb:
			
		

> *Wir nehmen keine Stellung zu irgendwelchen endgültigen Statusfragen, einschließlich der spezifischen Grenzen der israelischen Souveränität in Jerusalem oder der Lösung von umstrittenen Grenzen. Diese Fragen sind Sache der beteiligten Parteien.*


Er hat einzig und allein anerkannt, dass Israel Jerusalem als Hauptstadt gewählt hat. Er hat die Grenzen dieser Stadt nicht in Blei gegossen, sondern diese Frage explizit den Streithähnen überlassen. Er hat damit die Palästinenser unter Zugzwang gesetzt. Mehr nicht.

Aber nun ist auch wirklich gut, jedes Wort verschwendet (und dieser Dialog ekelt mich an).


----------



## RtZk (11. Dezember 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Gewagte These das etwas ruck-zuck gestürzt wird, nur weil es keine breite Unterstützung hat. Zu was die Hamas fähig ist, hat sie während des Bürgerkriegs in Gaza 2007 gezeigt und zeigt es auch weiterhin, indem sie jeden, der Kritik an ihrer Regierung (und Korruption) übt, sollte er es nicht schnell genug schaffen den Gazastreifen zu verlassen, Entführen, Foltern und im Zweifel auch hinrichten. Dazu kommt, dass sie die Hand auf alle möglichen Importe und deren Verteilung haben, Zivilisten mehrfach und wiederholt als Schutzschilder (1, 2, 3) sowie die Häuser von Zivilisten, Moscheen und Einrichtungen der UN als Waffenlager und Abschussbasen missbraucht haben (Klick).
> 
> 
> Nochmals eine gewagte These. Derweil aus Saudi-Arabien:  jungle.world - Fatwa gegen die Hamas und für Israel
> ...



Von dieser Stiftung brauchst du erst mal gar nichts Posten, wieso die Regierung diesen Radikalen auch noch Geld beisteuert ist mir schleierhaft. 

Aha also macht irgendein religiöser Mann in Saudi Arabien neuerdings die Politik? Ganz sicher nicht, Saud Arabien ist eine absolutistische Monarchie.

Regmiechanges sind im arabischen und afrikanischen Raum an der Tagesordnung, ja sie würden sie stürzen so bald es der Mehrheit nicht passt. Genau wie in Afgahnistan die Taliban wieder die Kontrolle übernehmen würde, so bald keine westlichen Truppen mehr die Regierung auf ihrem Sitz halten, weil die Bevölkerung sie akzeptiert (zumindest zu großen Teilen) und genau so ist es auch mit der Hamas, hast du die Unterstützung des Volkes ist dir die Macht sicher (Ausnahme sind wie erwähnt vorhanden, in denen eine westliche Streitmacht eine andere Regierung am Leben hält).


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Er hat einzig und allein anerkannt, dass Israel Jerusalem als Hauptstadt gewählt hat. Er hat die Grenzen dieser Stadt nicht in Blei gegossen, sondern diese Frage explizit den Streithähnen überlassen. Er hat damit die Palästinenser unter Zugzwang gesetzt. Mehr nicht.
> 
> Aber nun ist auch wirklich gut, jedes Wort verschwendet (und dieser Dialog ekelt mich an).



Trump hat sich einseitig entschieden, mehr nicht.

Und weitere Wörter muss man auch nicht verschwenden, denn das alles hat absolut nichts mit dem Thema des Threads zu tun.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Dezember 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nein, ist er nicht. Man sollte sich, bevor man solche Vergleiche anstellt, mal die gängigen Definitionen über (israelbezogenen) Antisemitismus zu gemüte führen:
> English (English) | European Forum on Antisemitism



Uh, normalerweise lese ich ja nicht mehr, aber der war löblich. Vielleicht streite ich mich doch mal wieder mit dir (ich weiß, bloß nicht...! ).


> ...
> Examples of the ways in which antisemitism manifests itself with regard to the State of Israel taking into account the overall context could include:
> *   Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination, e.g., by claiming that the existence of a State of Israel is a racist endeavor.
> *  Applying double standards by requiring of it a behavior not expected or demanded of any other democratic nation.
> ...



Edit: Aber die "Antonio-Stiftung" bitte nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Dezember 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Und gibt man ihnen nach, zeigt man, dass die gepredigten Rezepte funktionieren, Terror Israel in die Knie zwingt.
> 
> Willkommen in den Paradoxien des Nahostkonflikts.


Pure Hypothese deinerseits.
Kann man so sehen, muss man aber keinesfalls: Nahost-Konflikt: "Israel ist zufrieden mit dem Zerwurfnis der Palastinenser" | ZEIT ONLINE

Der Konflikt ist nun also - ganz pessimistisch betrachtet - politisch durchaus gewollt - von beiden Seiten, zumindest auf Regierungsebene (um noch paranoider zu gehen, würde ich sogar sagen, dass auch die Rüstungsindustrie nicht unerheblich dran beteiligt ist, aber das ist jetzt natürlich nur eine ganz ganz schräge Vermutung)
Die jungen Israelis und Palästinenser (zumindest ein nicht unerheblicher Teil davon) haben aber schlicht keine Lust mehr darauf.


----------



## RtZk (12. Dezember 2017)

Immer her mit den Verschwörungstheorien...


----------



## Two-Face (12. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Immer her mit den Verschwörungstheorien...


Warum Verschwörungstheorie?
Man erinnere sich mal an den Irakkrieg und wie sich Bush Jr. von der Waffen- und Öllobby hat buttern lassen...


----------



## Taskmaster (12. Dezember 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Pure Hypothese deinerseits.


Natürlich ist das eine Hypothese. Genauso wie deine Empfehlung, den Arabern einfach alles zu geben und von ihnen Frieden zu erwarten, obwohl sie den Hass von klein auf lernen.
Nur welche ist wahrscheinlicher?
Mal so zum Zeitgeist da unten: die Hamas hat sich mit der Fatah vereint, weil ihnen Katar als Finanzier weggebrochen ist (mittlerweile tatsächlich) und sich die Menschen in Gaza nun den noch viel extremeren Gruppen (Salafisten, ehemalige Daesh und Co., die sich dort schon eine Weile tummeln) zuwenden. Das dürfte alsbald zu Auseinandersetzungen führen, die die Hamas nicht alleine führen kann. Hinzu kam noch, dass die Hamas durch Abbas zusätzlich geschwächt wurde, weil dieser Israel darum gebeten hatte, den Strom stärker zu rationieren, was diese dann auch taten (was die liebe Theorie vom "gewollten Dauerkonflikt" schon ausräumt). Israel versteht sich "halbwegs" mit der momentanen Fatah.
Hamas und Fatah sind nicht zusammen gegangen, weil das palästinensische Volk es wollte, sondern weil der Druck auf die Hamas immer größer wurde.
Dass die Jugend keine Lust auf diese Organisation hat, die gerade versucht, irgendwie zu überleben, ist schon klar. Ich teile aber deswegen nicht die Interpretation, dass sie nun minder radikal wäre. 
Dazu passen dann auch die Sätze aus deinem ZEIT-Artikel wie:


> In den sozialen Netzwerken sieht man bei den jungen Palästinensern in diesen Tagen vor allem eine Schlagzeile: *"Unser Kampf richtet sich nicht nur gegen die israelische Besatzung, sondern auch gegen die palästinensische Führung."*


Die Hamas ist schwach, die Fatah arbeitet mit den "Zionisten" zusammen. Und man beachte, dass Israel dort nach wie vor als Ziel angeführt wird. Nach Frieden klingt das ganz und gar nicht, was die Jugend da absetzt.
Genau genommen weiß niemand, wie wer da unten tickt, weil Umfragen nur schwerlich durchgeführt werden können (eben weil da der Bär steppt) und die letzten Wahlen 10 Jahre her sind.

Meanwhile wird klarer, was Trump alles vor seiner Rede getrieben hat. In unseren Medien (zumindest die von mir gelesenen und angesurften Seiten) bisher nur mitten in Artikeln und nicht als eigenständige Meldung zu lesen: Die Rede war mindestens mit Saudi Arabien abgesprochen und deswegen bleiben die wirklichen Gegenaktionen aus. Nur Erdogan hat er nicht informiert. 


> Insbesondere nicht von der OIC, wenn sogar türkische Regierungsmedien betonen, dass Trumps Beschluss mit Saudi-Arabien abgesprochen war – was wiederum bedeuten würde, dass eine Reihe arabischer Länder, die mit den Saudis verbündet sind, ebenfalls weit weniger empört sind als Erdogan.
> 
> Trump hatte im Vorfeld seiner Entscheidung mit den wichtigsten Regierungen der Region telefoniert, aber nicht mit dem von seiner internationalen Bedeutung überzeugten türkischen Präsidenten. Das allein sagt viel über die Beziehungen zwischen den USA und der Türkei. Und auch darüber, was man sich in Washington von der nominell verbündeten Türkei erhofft bei der Ausgestaltung einer prowestlichen Nahost-Politik. Offenbar nichts.


Nahost: Was wirklich hinter Erdogans Jerusalem-Rhetorik steckt - WELT

Der OIC musste natürlich ein wenig "Show" liefern, aber wirklich aggressiv wie erwartet hat niemand reagiert. Nun weiß ich auch warum (waren scheinbar alle eingeweiht und mussten nur ihre eigenen Hardliner bei der Stange halten).
Mit dieser Info kann ich mir noch viel besser vorstellen, dass Trumps Pläne da unten tatsächlich fruchten werden.


----------



## RtZk (13. Dezember 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Warum Verschwörungstheorie?
> Man erinnere sich mal an den Irakkrieg und wie sich Bush Jr. von der Waffen- und Öllobby hat buttern lassen...



Irgendwelche Belge dafür? Oder alles nur Theorien? Der Irak Krieg wurde wohl eher zur Ölsicherung begonnen. 

Kleines Gegenbeispiel, kurz nach Trumps Wahl (also noch vor seinem Amts Antritt), kam heraus, dass das F-35 Kampfjet deutlich teurer werden solle, daraufhin hat sich der liebe Donald entschlosssen wieder mal zu tweeten und hat so weit ich mich erinnern kann gedroht einfach keine Flugzeug dieses Typs mehr zu kaufen, wenn die Preise nicht  wieder gesenkt werden, einen Tag später kam der CEO des Rüstungskonzerns in den Trump Tower und danach scheinen die Preise wohl wieder in Ordnung gewesen zu sein. Diese ganzen Verschwörungstheorien von wegen Macht der Waffenlobby sind schlicht lächerlich und nicht haltbar.

Edit: Noch mal ein interessanter Link Ist das Zufall? - Wie deutsche Medien uber Israel berichten  -Deutschland -Bild.de

 (ich weiß Bild, aber manchmal sind durchaus richtige und ehrliche Artikel da).


----------



## Taonris (14. Dezember 2017)

Das Interessanteste für mich ist noch immer wie die Medien auf den Antisemitsmus der Moslems bei diesen Demos in Deutschland und Österreich reagieren. Da heben jungen Moslems quasi bei jeder Palästinenser Demo die Hand zum Hitlergruß und wünschen sich den Tod aller Juden und die Medien belassen es bei ein paar verharmlosenden Artikeln.


----------



## Kampfkater (14. Dezember 2017)

Naja die Massenmedien lassen dich nur das glauben, was du glauben sollst


----------



## santa-claus (14. Dezember 2017)

Mehrere Quellen nutzen und bissl nachdenken. Dann bekommt man schon mit, was so falsch läuft.


----------



## Kampfkater (14. Dezember 2017)

da stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu.


----------



## ARCdefender (14. Dezember 2017)

Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen,
nun hat sich die Nato direkt in den INF der zwischen den USA und Russland beschlossen wurde eingemischt:
Nato fordert im Streit um Mittelstreckenraketen Aufklarung von Russland - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Ich denke wir alle brauchen nicht überlegen wie das wohl ausgehen wird, was auch in diesem Artikel zum Schluß schon beschrieben wird.
Was ein Wahnsinn, von beiden Seiten


----------



## santa-claus (14. Dezember 2017)

Ja, wen wundert es, wenn sich die Amis mittlerweile bis kurz vor der russische Grenze ihre Lager aufschlagen. Über die Jahre dachte ich mir schon immer, dass es nicht gut ausgehen kann. Aber der gute tolle Ami darf es ja... Und nein, ich bin kein Sympathisant vom "demokratischen" Putin, aber solche Provokationen... Da weiß doch jeder, wohin das nur führen kann.


----------



## ARCdefender (14. Dezember 2017)

Das ist genau das was ich hier schon seit längerem sage und ich wurde dafür nur kritisiert und zum teil sogar ausgelacht.


----------



## santa-claus (14. Dezember 2017)

Tja, wenn man nur der "dummen" Masse hinterher rennt und sich die Meinung bzw. Hintergründe nicht überlegt, ist das naheliegend und Kritiker werden als "Freak" oder "Aluhutträger" betitelt...


----------



## RtZk (15. Dezember 2017)

Ich weiß gar nicht wieso man da so ein Theater drum herum macht, in Königsberg sind schon seit langer Zeit Raketen mit der Nuklearsprengköpfen stationiert, die meines Wissens auch alle relevanten Bereiche Europas erreichen können.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Dezember 2017)

Naja, wir sind nun mal Mitglied in einem Militärbündnis ...

Es liegt ja in der Natur, das jedes Bündnis/ jede Interessenvereinigung seinen Einfluß ausbauen will.

Das man den Russen nicht gerade vertraut ist doch normal,
man denke an die Nachkriegsjahre und den kalten Krieg.


----------



## JePe (15. Dezember 2017)

Das ist Wladimirs Jubelpersern schnuppe. Solange es nur gegen "die" geht (die Amis, die NATO, die Merkel, der Westen, to be continued) ist denen voellig wurscht was Russland macht. Hunderttausende Soldaten im Grenzbereich zum Baltikum, ein bisschen Annexion hier und da, ein paar atomwaffenfaehige Mittelstreckenraketen in Kaliningrad oder Urlauber im Donbass? Passt schon, alles kein Problem, die NATO ist der Kriegstreiber, basta! Schliesslich umzingeln die das arme Russland! Das geht zwar schon rein geographisch nicht - tatsaechlich sind die Beruehrungspunkte zur NATO auf einem Atlas gerade mal stecknadelkopfgross -, aber warum sich an Fakten abarbeiten, wenn das grosse Ganze auf dem Spiel steht. Denn nur wer hinter die Fichte blickt, bekommt zu hoeren, was der Honigmann zu sagen hat. Oder so.

Gruselig, was in manchem Kopf so vorgeht.


----------



## ARCdefender (15. Dezember 2017)

@Jepe:
Was ist hieran nicht zu verstehen:



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Was ein Wahnsinn, von beiden Seiten



Hör doch endlich mit deiner Russophobie auf, es gibt hier nicht nur das böse Russland oder die böse Nato, wobei die in dieser Sache ganz klar von den USA getrieben werden.
Mir ist es so egal wer von den Aktören, keiner ist Schlimmer oder Besser.
Es sind ganz einfach eine Handvoll Irrer, auf beiden Seiten, die unbedingt die Waffen sprechen lassen wollen und wir sind das dumme Vieh was dabei geopfert wird.
Meiner Meinung nach sollte man all diese Leute aus ihren Posten holen und durch Menschen mit Verstand und ehrlicher Moral ersetzen, wenn es so etwas überhaupt noch auf dieser Welt gibt.


----------



## RtZk (15. Dezember 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> @Jepe:
> Was ist hieran nicht zu verstehen:
> 
> 
> ...



Das dumme Vieh wird geopfert? Wohl kaum, der einzige Krieg der möglich ist, ist einer nuklearer Art, die Russen sind der NATO nicht mal im Ansatz konventionell ebenbürtig oder gar überlegen, die Zeiten der Supermacht UdSSR sind vorüber. In diesem Fall stirbt nicht nur das einfache Volk sondern jeder. Es gibt nahezu keine Atomschutzbunker mehr und dies auch aus gutem Grund, er schützt weder vor einem Direkteinschlag, noch hilft er einem auf Dauer zu überleben, da Wasser und Nahrung ausgehen und die Welt über dir verstrahlt und zertrümmert ist und vermutlich ein Nuklearer Winter herrscht, also mach dir keine Sorgen, in dem Fall erwischt es alle, außer vielleicht Wenige in Südamerika und Afrika.


----------



## ARCdefender (15. Dezember 2017)

Ja stimmt schon so RtZk, leider sitzen auf der anderen Seite dieser wundervollen Erdkugel ein paar Irre die wirklich glauben sie könnten einen Atomaren Erstschlag ohne große Einbußen gewinnen!
Glauben Sie! 
Wären die bei gesundem Verstand würden Sie es genau so wie Du sehen, aber die sind so blind vor Gier und Macht........

Edit:

Ich sehe hier auch keinen neuen Kalter Krieg 2.0 kommen, sondern einen Heißen, weil die Leute die heute an der Macht sind nie einen Krieg mit gemacht haben und darum auch gewissenloser sind, wie die Politiker die von 1945 bis 1989 
ihre Ämter inne hatten.
Heute haben wir es mit einem Haufen Profilneurotiker zu tun, Jeder muss dem Anderen zeigen das er den Längsten hat. 
Die Kinder im Kindergarten meiner Tochter verhalten sich Verantwortungsbewusster wie so manche Politiker die an den Hebeln der Macht sitzen.
Schrecklich!


----------



## Leob12 (15. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Das dumme Vieh wird geopfert? Wohl kaum, der einzige Krieg der möglich ist, ist einer nuklearer Art, die Russen sind der NATO nicht mal im Ansatz konventionell ebenbürtig oder gar überlegen, die Zeiten der Supermacht UdSSR sind vorüber. In diesem Fall stirbt nicht nur das einfache Volk sondern jeder. Es gibt nahezu keine Atomschutzbunker mehr und dies auch aus gutem Grund, er schützt weder vor einem Direkteinschlag, noch hilft er einem auf Dauer zu überleben, da Wasser und Nahrung ausgehen und die Welt über dir verstrahlt und zertrümmert ist und vermutlich ein Nuklearer Winter herrscht, also mach dir keine Sorgen, in dem Fall erwischt es alle, außer vielleicht Wenige in Südamerika und Afrika.



Gut dass ich viel Fallout gespielt habe, da bin ich zumindest teilweise vorbereitet. 
Aber irgendwie auch nicht so schlecht dass wir in Europa hocken, immerhin würden wir ganz schnell von der Karte gefegt werden, relativ kurz und schmerzlos.


----------



## ARCdefender (15. Dezember 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> immerhin würden wir ganz schnell von der Karte gefegt werden, relativ kurz und schmerzlos.



Das ist der einzige Trost der einem dabei bleibt.


----------



## orca113 (16. Dezember 2017)

Wir haben es momentan mit Verrückten zu tun. Jeder angehende Psychologie diagnostiziert zweifelsfrei und richtig gestörte Persönlichkeiten dahingehend das die Trumps, Putins, Erdogans und der hässliche Fettsack aber auch Merkel ganz arge Probleme haben. Die kommen mit ihrer Macht und ihrer Gier nicht klar. 
Wenn ihr mich fragt macht mir so ein Putin noch den vernünftigsten Eindruck. Putin ist in diesem Spiel nicht der böse. 

Dazu kommt das alle von den irren selbst nie ******** gefressen haben oder krieg gesehen haben. Da hat man schnell mal gesagt ist mir egal wenn die Welt mal wieder brennt.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2017)

Nope, gerade bei Trump hat man das Thema Psyche ja aktiv angegangen und ernstzunehmende Psychologen haben selbst auf explizite Nachfrage der Presse allenfalls von Indizien gesprochen und darauf hingewiesen dass eine Ferndiagnose immer aussagefrei wäre.


----------



## orca113 (16. Dezember 2017)

Naja aber sauber ticken tun die alle nicht. 

Alleine wenn einer immer Markenzeichen nach außen trägt wie der mit seiner Meerschweinchen Frisur und der roten Krawatte


----------



## Leob12 (17. Dezember 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Wir haben es momentan mit Verrückten zu tun. Jeder angehende Psychologie diagnostiziert zweifelsfrei und richtig gestörte Persönlichkeiten dahingehend das die Trumps, Putins, Erdogans und der hässliche Fettsack aber auch Merkel ganz arge Probleme haben. Die kommen mit ihrer Macht und ihrer Gier nicht klar.
> Wenn ihr mich fragt macht mir so ein Putin noch den vernünftigsten Eindruck. Putin ist in diesem Spiel nicht der böse.
> 
> Dazu kommt das alle von den irren selbst nie ******** gefressen haben oder krieg gesehen haben. Da hat man schnell mal gesagt ist mir egal wenn die Welt mal wieder brennt.


Putin ist vermutlich der nach außen hin ruhigste (Merkel ausgenommen) und derjenige der am meisten kalkuliert. Er ist eben kein Anfänger wie Trump, aber ob jemand der oppositionelle Presse verbietet und Demonstranten nach Sibirien schicken lässt als der vernünftigste gilt bleibt eher dahingestellt. 
Trump mag zwar ein Großmaul sein, aber sowas hat er bisher noch nicht gemacht und wird er vermutlich auch nie machen.


----------



## orca113 (17. Dezember 2017)

Bitte das „Der Vernünftigste“ immer relativiert sehen. Putin ist auch irre. Das was du sagst stimmt schon aber für meinen Geschmack wird von ihm immer ein sehr übles Bild gemacht und eine üble Meinung gemacht. Denke das die Medien hier viel Hetze machen gegen ihn.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Wir haben es momentan mit Verrückten zu tun. Jeder angehende Psychologie diagnostiziert zweifelsfrei und richtig gestörte Persönlichkeiten dahingehend das die Trumps, Putins, Erdogans und der hässliche Fettsack aber auch Merkel ganz arge Probleme haben. Die kommen mit ihrer Macht und ihrer Gier nicht klar.
> Wenn ihr mich fragt macht mir so ein Putin noch den vernünftigsten Eindruck. Putin ist in diesem Spiel nicht der böse.
> 
> Dazu kommt das alle von den irren selbst nie ******** gefressen haben oder krieg gesehen haben. Da hat man schnell mal gesagt ist mir egal wenn die Welt mal wieder brennt.


Die ganze Welt spielt derzeitig verrückt aber ich würde es wohl eher Machtversessen nennen und das Verhalten der Staatschefs ist eher bei einer Haltestelle in der Kinderstube ausgestiegen und so ähnelt es eher den Revolverhelden aus dem wilden Westen. Bei Merkel wirkt es eher wie der berühmte Griff nach der nassen Seife unter der Dusche


----------



## JePe (17. Dezember 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> @Jepe:
> Was ist hieran nicht zu verstehen(...)wobei die in dieser Sache ganz klar von den USA getrieben werden.



Fuer dieses "ganz klar" haette ich doch gerne einen nachpruefbaren Beleg. Ansonsten verweise ich hier einfach auf meinen letzten Post hier.

Ansonsten: Russen saufen, Polen klauen, Tuerken stinken nach Knoblauch und Amis sind kriegsgeil - kann es sein, dass sich hier der eine oder andere Rassist tummelt?


----------



## MircoSfot (17. Dezember 2017)

Dritte Weltkrieg ....den kann sich kein Land mehr leisten ^.^ Zudem wir Kriegsgefangene hier in Deutschland GmbH noch immer in der Nachkriegszeit leben....Also wenn das Krieg ist was wir hier haben, na dann ist Krieg doch gar nicht mal so schlecht, was?


----------



## ARCdefender (18. Dezember 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Fuer dieses "ganz klar" haette ich doch gerne einen nachpruefbaren Beleg. Ansonsten verweise ich hier einfach auf meinen letzten Post hier.
> 
> Ansonsten: Russen saufen, Polen klauen, Tuerken stinken nach Knoblauch und Amis sind kriegsgeil - kann es sein, dass sich hier der eine oder andere Rassist tummelt?



Den Beleg habe ich hier schon vor Seiten als Link gepostet, aber da Du diese Sachen ja nicht zu lesen scheinst brauchen wir hier auch garnicht weiter Diskutieren.
Der letzten Satz in deinem Beitrag will ich jetzt lieber nicht kommentieren da ich keine Lust auf eine Sperrung habe.



MircoSfot schrieb:


> Dritte Weltkrieg ....den kann sich kein Land mehr leisten


Wenn uns die Vergangenheit eines gelehrt hat, dann Das für einen Krieg leider immer genug Geld in der Kasse war und Diese eben auch gerne gemacht werden um die Kassen wieder zu füllen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2017)

Natürlich kann man sich den Krieg leisten da er ja ein wichtiger Bestandteil der Wirtschaft ist und massig Arbeitsplätze sichert. Man sieht ja schon alleine in den USA was die Waffenlobby für eine Macht hat.


> kann es sein, dass sich hier der eine oder andere Rassist tummelt?


Vieles davon paßt davon auch im eigenen Land. Ist es wirklich Rassismus oder nur ein Vorurteil, Angst vor Veränderung des heimischen Mikrokosmoses etc.? Es war schon immer leichter mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen anstatt einen Blick in den vorgehaltenen Spiegel zu werfen.


----------



## ARCdefender (18. Dezember 2017)

Heute auf der Tagesschau, schöner Artikel der zeigt wie es gerade um Abrüstung steht, dort wird auch auf beiden Seite Roß und Reiter benannt.
INF-Abrustungsvertrag : Furcht vor einem Kalten Krieg 2.0 | tagesschau.de


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2017)

Vielleicht würde so etwas wie ein weltweiter Kontrollrat helfen die eigenen Phobien auszuräumen, der in jedem Land auf die Einhaltung der möglichen " Abrüstung " achtet. Nur muss dazu jedes daran beteiligte Land absolut offen alles darlegen.
Es ist schon komisch das es Ländern leichter fällt den Startknopf auszupacken und einen Weltkrieg anzuzetteln anstatt wie damals schon dem Gegenüber etwas mehr Vertrauen zu schenken und einen Schritt zurück zu machen. Auch muss die Macht feiner verteilt werden so das einzelne Personen sich nicht mehr als Kriegstreiber aufspielen können. Trump, Putin, Un und Co. würden wahrscheinlich nicht so ein Verhalten an den Tag legen wenn die an der Front darben müssten und in keinem sicheren wohlbehüteten Bunker hocken und er die Menschen verheizt die seinen Lebenswandel finanzieren mal ihm die Knarre an den Kopf halten.


----------



## ARCdefender (18. Dezember 2017)

Es gibt so viele verantwortungsbewusste und vernünftige Menschen in der Welt, aber leider scheinen immer nur Die an die Tröge der Macht zu kommen die sich Selbst am nächsten sind.
Es ist schon traurig, da bekommt ICAN den Friedensnobelpreis und die Lenker der Welt drohen im Gegenzug mit Aufrüstung von Atomwaffen.
Und das Schlimmste, die meisten kümmert es alles nicht, oder tun es als alles halb so Wild ab und lachen auch noch über so Initiativen wie ICAN. 
Wo sind die Friedensbewegungen Weltweit, wie man sie in den 80érn erleben dürfte?
Wo ist der Aufstand der Völker gegen ihre kriegerischen Regierungen?
Wenn es dann Knallt, was wohl die Wenigsten überleben werden, wenn man so etwas überhaupt überleben möchte, werden dann wieder Alle sagen: Ja da hat doch Keiner mit gerechnet, wer hätte den wissen sollen das die so Verrückt sind!
Man sieht ja hier im Forum wie viele das für unmöglich halten und über menschen wie mich auch noch spotten oder als VTler ab tun. 
Egal wer von Denen, sie spielen mit unser aller Leben, so lange die Menschheit das mit sich machen lässt, so lange wird es auch immer wieder Kriege aus reinem Machtinteresse und Gier geben.
Aber scheinbar sind die Menschen wirklich so unendlich dumm wie es Einstein schon sagte, das es so kommen muss.
Ich bin jetzt schon gespannt wann wieder der erste User hier aufkreuzt und mich als VTler mit esoterisches Ökogeschwubbere abtut.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Dezember 2017)

Die Atomwaffen haben dafür gesorgt, dass der kalte Krieg nicht zum heißen wurde.


----------



## ARCdefender (18. Dezember 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Atomwaffen haben dafür gesorgt, dass der kalte Krieg nicht zum heißen wurde.


Falsch, wir haben zu der Zeit einfach mehr als nur Glück gehabt das wir nicht alle ausgelöscht wurden.
Diese Waffen gehören genauso wie Giftgas, Napalm usw. verboten!
Und zwar sofort.

Wie sagte es Leo Hoffmann Axthelm vor Kurzem so schön:


> *Trump und Nordkorea zeigen beide auf ihre Art und Weise,  warum Atomwaffen nicht mehr akzeptabel sind!*


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Dezember 2017)

Und dieses "Glück" verdanken wir den Atomwaffen. Weil niemand mehr gewinnen kann.

Oder um WarGames zu zitieren: "The only winning move, is not to play".


----------



## ARCdefender (18. Dezember 2017)

Das Glück verdankten wir Menschen die noch rational Denken konnten und Politikern die noch am eigenem Leib erfahren haben was Krieg bedeutet.
Heute haben wir nur noch Leute wie Putin, Trump, Erdogan, Kim und Konsortien, die zum teil wirklich glauben sie könnten einen atomaren Erstschlag gewinnen ohne selbst groß betroffen zu sein!!!
Das macht den kleinen aber feinen Unterschied zu den Jahren von 1945 bis 1987.
Man sieht doch das viele Leute heute die Gefahr garnicht mehr bewusst wahrnehmen die von solchen Waffen ausgeht.
Vor 2 Wochen hatte ICAN eine Demo gegen solche Waffen in Berlin vor den Botschaften der USA und Nordkorea.
Gerade einmal 700, in Worten *Siebenhundert*, Menschen haben da mit gemacht.
Wäre es ein neues iPhone gewesen, oder Fussball, wären wieder Tausende aufgelaufen!
Einfach nur noch traurig wie die Menschen mittlerweile ticken


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2017)

Man könnte es wirklich als Glück bezeichnen da die Biester Bedrohung und Abschreckung zugleich sind. Das Hauptproblem sind derzeitig die beiden Gimpel die schon von Anfang an damit drohen und es bis zur Grenze aufschaukeln. Um nicht das Gesicht zu verlieren oder als Maulheld zu mutieren und seine Macht zu verlieren kann es schnell mal passieren das einer nicht mal auf den Knopf drückt und damit zum sieglosen Gewinner wird


----------



## ARCdefender (18. Dezember 2017)

Normalerweise gehören Leute wie Trump, Putin oder Kim vor den Internationaler Gerichtshof!
Nach einem Urteil von 1996 durch den internationalen Gerichtshof ist der Einsatz und die *Androhung* von Atomwaffen sind illegal!
Aber es kümmert von den Herren ja so niemand was in Den Haag oder der UN gesagt wird, die machen was Sie wollen, was einmal mehr zeigt wie gefährliche diese Menschen für den Weltfrieden sind.


----------



## RtZk (18. Dezember 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Falsch, wir haben zu der Zeit einfach mehr als nur Glück gehabt das wir nicht alle ausgelöscht wurden.
> Diese Waffen gehören genauso wie Giftgas, Napalm usw. verboten!
> Und zwar sofort.
> 
> Wie sagte es Leo Hoffmann Axthelm vor Kurzem so schön:



Ohne Nuklearwaffen wäre die Sovietunion wie eine Walze durch Europa gerollt und wir würden heute noch in einer Diktatur und völlig verarmt leben. Atomwaffen haben den Frieden in Europa bewahrt. 
Verboten gehören sie nicht, da es einige andere durchaus sinnvolle Nutzungsmöglichkeiten gibt (Menschen zu töten ist allerdings definitiv keine davon) .


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2017)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> Dritte Weltkrieg ....den kann sich kein Land mehr leisten ^.^ Zudem wir Kriegsgefangene hier in Deutschland GmbH noch immer in der Nachkriegszeit leben....Also wenn das Krieg ist was wir hier haben, na dann ist Krieg doch gar nicht mal so schlecht, was?



Wie ist das gemeint mit Deutschland GmbH? Das verstehe ich nicht.

Nicht falsch verstehen ich verstehe es wirklich nicht bzw ich vermute etwas ich will nur wissen ob wir der gleichen Meinung sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2017)

> Ohne Nuklearwaffen wäre die Sovietunion wie eine Walze durch Europa  gerollt und wir würden heute noch in einer Diktatur und völlig verarmt  leben.


Die hätten sich auch ohne Kernschrott mehr als nur eine blutige Nase geholt und die restlichen Siegermächte hätten sich es auch nicht gefallen lassen und versucht hatten die es ja 1948 / 1961 auch wenn es sich eher nur um einen Teil von Berlin handelte


----------



## RtZk (18. Dezember 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die hätten sich auch ohne Kernschrott mehr als nur eine blutige Nase geholt und die restlichen Siegermächte hätten sich es auch nicht gefallen lassen und versucht hatten die es ja 1948 / 1961 auch wenn es sich eher nur um einen Teil von Berlin handelte



48 war eine komplett andere Situation, bereits 61 war die NATO konventionell klar unterlegen und die Strategie der NATO war auf den Einsatz von taktischen Atomwaffen (um die größte Panzerstreitmacht der Welt zu stoppen, die damals bei weitem überlegen war) im Falle eines Angriffes des Warschauer Pakts ausgelegt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Dezember 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die hätten sich auch ohne Kernschrott mehr als nur eine blutige Nase geholt und die restlichen Siegermächte hätten sich es auch nicht gefallen lassen und versucht hatten die es ja 1948 / 1961 auch wenn es sich eher nur um einen Teil von Berlin handelte



Hätten sie nicht. Es gab einen Plan der Briten, kurz nach Kriegsende, zusammen mit den USA gegen die Sowjetunion vorzugehen.

Operation Unthinkable – Wikipedia

Wurde fallengelassen, weil man der Sowjetunion massiv unterlegen war. Zum Glück hatte die Amerikaner bereits Atomwaffen. Denn auch Stalin wusste um die eigenen Überlegenheit seiner Truppen.


----------



## RtZk (18. Dezember 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hätten sie nicht. Es gab einen Plan der Briten, kurz nach Kriegsende, zusammen mit den USA gegen die Sowjetunion vorzugehen.
> 
> Operation Unthinkable – Wikipedia
> 
> Wurde fallengelassen, weil man der Sowjetunion massiv unterlegen war. Zum Glück hatte die Amerikaner bereits Atomwaffen. Denn auch Stalin wusste um die eigenen Überlegenheit seiner Truppen.



Von diesem Plan habe ich vorher noch nie gehört. Das lächerlichste daran ist wohl, dass sie planten Wehrmachtsoldaten wiederzubewaffnen, diese wären nie im Leben für die Amis in den Krieg gezogen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Dezember 2017)

Doch, ich glaube, dass hätte die schon gemacht.

Siehe hier:

Schlacht um Schloss Itter – Wikipedia

War zu aus dem Zufall geboren, aber ich denke, wenn man der Wehrmacht gesagt hätte, es geht zusammen mit den Amerikaner und den Briten gegen die Sowjetunion, hätten die wohl mitgemacht.


----------



## RtZk (18. Dezember 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Doch, ich glaube, dass hätte die schon gemacht.
> 
> Siehe hier:
> 
> ...



'Hm ich weiß nicht, vielleicht wenn man die richtigen gefunden hätte, aber auch, wenn viele sagen, sie hätten, dass was Hitler befohlen hat nicht unterstützt, oder nichts von dem Genozid gewusst, ich glaube da nicht wirklich dran, vieles war nicht übersehbar, ich denke doch, dass Hitler eine breite Unterstützung im Volk hatte und die meisten Soldaten die Amerikaner oder Briten nicht gerade gemocht haben.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Dezember 2017)

Naja, um mal wieder auf die Kernfrage zurückzukommen,

irgendwann wird es schon mal krachen, die Ressourcen schwinden ja rasant und die Weltbevölkerung steigt immer weiter. 

Wer da über Atomwaffen verfügt, ist ganz klar im Vorteil.

Oder glaubt Ihr, die Konflikte der Zukunft werden sich diplomatisch lösen lassen.


----------



## ARCdefender (19. Dezember 2017)

Wenn man nur wieder liest was Trump gestern gegen China und Russland vom Stapel gelassen hat, kann man sich vorstellen wohin das alles führen wird.
Ich glaube wirklich das es nicht in all zu weiter Zukunft knallen wird, vielleicht schon in den nächsten Monaten.
Dieser Mann schert sich sonst was gegenüber der UN usw. der macht was Er will, weil Er meint sie wären die Stärksten und darum auch im Recht.
Allein schon Gestern die Reaktion der USA auf die UN Resolution wegen Israel und die Aussage vom Lautsprecher Nikki Haley, O-Ton : 





> Diese Resolution ist eine Beleidigung gegen die USA, Die wir nicht vergessen werden!


Was ist das? Eine Drohung gegen die anderen UN Staaten? Also ich fasse das so auf!
Aber was soll es, Trump drohte ja auch mit der Auslöschen von ganzen Völkern und fragt warum man Atombomben noch nicht benutzt hat, den dafür wären Die ja da! Allein dafür gehörte er vor den Internationaler Gerichtshof.
Imperialismus in seiner reinsten Form, das sind die USA, Demokratie ja, aber nur zu ihren Spielregeln, wir sind die Weltmacht und wehe einer tanzt aus der Reihe.
Das hat mit den USA wie sie mal gegründet wurden und in der Vergangenheit existierten nichts mehr zu tun, einfach nur schrecklich.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Dezember 2017)

Keine Sorge, wir werden alle zusammen die Geige einpacken.


----------



## ARCdefender (19. Dezember 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, wir werden alle zusammen die Geige einpacken.


Jap, da kann man sehr von ausgehen.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Dezember 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Jap, da kann man sehr von ausgehen.



Jo, wenn der letzte Wassertropfen privatisiert,
die letzte Weizenähre nur noch ein temporäre Spekulationsobjekt ist,

werden wir alle schon mitbekommen, wohin das führt.


----------



## ARCdefender (19. Dezember 2017)

Nun ja, wie heisst es so schön:
Besser ein Ende mit Schrecken, als ein Schrecken ohne Ende.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> 48 war eine komplett andere Situation, bereits 61 war die NATO konventionell klar unterlegen und die Strategie der NATO war auf den Einsatz von taktischen Atomwaffen (um die größte Panzerstreitmacht der Welt zu stoppen, die damals bei weitem überlegen war) im Falle eines Angriffes des Warschauer Pakts ausgelegt.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hätten sie nicht. Es gab einen Plan der Briten, kurz nach Kriegsende, zusammen mit den USA gegen die Sowjetunion vorzugehen.
> 
> Operation Unthinkable – Wikipedia
> 
> Wurde fallengelassen, weil man der Sowjetunion massiv unterlegen war. Zum Glück hatte die Amerikaner bereits Atomwaffen. Denn auch Stalin wusste um die eigenen Überlegenheit seiner Truppen.



Von Unterlegenheit hatte ich ja nix erwähnt nur wenn es ach so leicht gewesen wäre hätten die doch sofort zugegriffen. Mit der blutigen Nase war auch gemeint das es wohl kaum ein westlicher Staat  jubelnd hingenommen hätte. Einen Rußlandfeldzug in Rückwärts stellt man auch nicht mal eben auf die Beine und wenn die gekommen wären hätte es genauso wie damals aussehen können das alles Gute im tiefsten Westen enfleucht wäre.
Ist ja letztlich egal da es nie stattfand und den wirklichen Ausgang niemand genau hätte sagen können.


----------



## RtZk (19. Dezember 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, um mal wieder auf die Kernfrage zurückzukommen,
> 
> irgendwann wird es schon mal krachen, die Ressourcen schwinden ja rasant und die Weltbevölkerung steigt immer weiter.
> 
> ...



Na selbstverständlich glaube ich das, keiner von denen will selbst sterben. Welchem Teil der Welt wir das Wachstum verdanken, ist sowieso klar und kein afrikanischer Staat hat Atomwaffen und das Wachstum in Indien wird nicht mehr lange anhalten. Was für Ressourcen schwinden denn außer Öl? Besonders die anderen nicht organischen Ressourcen gibt es in eventuell sogar unendlichen Massen im Weltall, und ja in nicht all zu ferner Zeit wird man Ressourcen im Weltall abbauen, momentan ist es noch zu teuer, aber die Zeit dafür wird kommen. 




ARCdefender schrieb:


> Wenn man nur wieder liest was Trump gestern gegen China und Russland vom Stapel gelassen hat, kann man sich vorstellen wohin das alles führen wird.
> Ich glaube wirklich das es nicht in all zu weiter Zukunft knallen wird, vielleicht schon in den nächsten Monaten.
> Dieser Mann schert sich sonst was gegenüber der UN usw. der macht was Er will, weil Er meint sie wären die Stärksten und darum auch im Recht.
> Allein schon Gestern die Reaktion der USA auf die UN Resolution wegen Israel und die Aussage vom Lautsprecher Nikki Haley, O-Ton :
> ...



Der "Internationale Gerichtshof" ist keine bindende Institution für auch nur irgendein Land und die USA sind nicht mal Mitglied.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2017)

> ... die USA sind nicht mal Mitglied


Hatte Trump nicht ein ganz kleines?

Den Chefs ist das eigene Volk ja eher egal und die sitzen wenn es knallt im schönen Bunker mit den ganzen anderen senilen Betonköpfen. Wer sich etwas aus Kriegen macht gehört einfach an die Front und der brave Landser schaut zu ob es dann noch lohnt eine Patrone zu verfeuern.


----------



## ARCdefender (20. Dezember 2017)

So nun will die Un ein Vollversammlung starten, wegen der Israel Resolution die von den USA per Veto gestoppt wurde.
Reaktion der USA auf diese Ankündigung der Vollversammlung, *die Amerikaner drohen, sich die Namen der Befürworter zu notieren.*
Vereinte Nationen prufen Jerusalem-Resolution - SPIEGEL ONLINE

So langsam sollte jedem USA Fan ein Licht aufgehen wie dieses Land tickt, nicht Russland, China usw. sind eine Gefahr für die Welt, sondern die USA!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2017)

Trump ist doch völlig ok, es ist nur das tote Opossum auf seinem Kopf was die Denkmurmel stört. Welche Strafen plant er denn für seine möglichen abtrünnigen Mitstreitern? Es ist schon richtig peinlich was die Amis sich da als Häuptling auserkoren haben, an deren Stelle würde ich das Land lieber nie verlassen oder besser gleich an der Grenze den Paß verbrennen. Es kann nur einen Gott geben und dann kommen die jeweiligen Landesfürsten aber nirgends steht etwas von Trump First um damit sich als König der Könige krönen zu lassen.


----------



## RtZk (20. Dezember 2017)

Als ob die meisten Südamerikanischen, Afrikanischen oder Asiaten so interessiert an einer solchen, nebenbeibemerkt folgenlosen Resulotion sind


----------



## Adi1 (20. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Was für Ressourcen schwinden denn außer Öl? Besonders die anderen nicht organischen Ressourcen gibt es in eventuell sogar unendlichen Massen im Weltall, und ja in nicht all zu ferner Zeit wird man Ressourcen im Weltall abbauen, momentan ist es noch zu teuer, aber die Zeit dafür wird kommen.



Vlt. werden ja jetzt gerade durch unsere Europäische Union die Fischgründe in Afrika ausgebeutet,
wir haben zwar billigen Fisch auf dem Teller,
vor Ort werden aber Existenzen ruiniert. 

Macht aber nix, die Flüchtlingen welche gar nix mehr haben,
die warten doch nur auch Ihre Chance loszugehen.

Höre doch auf mit im Weltall abbaubare Bodenschätze,
hast wohl zuviel Star Treck gesehen.


----------



## RtZk (20. Dezember 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Vlt. werden ja jetzt gerade durch unsere Europäische Union die Fischgründe in Afrika ausgebeutet,
> wir haben zwar billigen Fisch auf dem Teller,
> vor Ort werden aber Existenzen ruiniert.
> 
> ...



Du lebst scheinbar noch in der Vergangenheit, es gibt alle nicht organischen Substanzen im Weltall genauso wie auf der Erde und diese sind abbaubar und dies lohnt sich dann, wenn diese Ressourcen auf der Erde knapp werden. 

Immer ist es die Schuld der Westler, dass Afrika so arm ist, wie es ist, wobei das der größte Schwachsinn aller Zeiten ist, jeder mächtige Politiker dort ist korrupt hoch Zehn und bereichert sich selbst, aber zu Demokratie sind sie schlicht nicht fähig, wird ein Diktator gestürzt, kommt nur der Nächste. In Afrika wurden schon Billionen gesteckt und was ist heute? Sie sind immer noch extrem arm. 
Und komm mir jetzt bitte nicht mit den Kolonialzeit, vor dieser hatten manche der afrikanischen Völker noch nicht einmal das Rad erfunden, geschweige denn eine Ahnung von modernen Technologie gehabt. Wir haben sie um Jahrhunderte bis Jahrtausende in die Zukunft bewegt, oder glaubst du tatsächlich, wenn nie ein Europäer den Kontinent betreten hätte, dass dann auf einmal die großen Industrienationen dort sein würden? Niemals. Sie waren zur des Höhepunkts der Macht des Römischen Reiches genauso weit, wie vor der Kolonialisierung der Neuzeit.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Du lebst scheinbar noch in der Vergangenheit, es gibt alle nicht organischen Substanzen im Weltall genauso wie auf der Erde und diese sind abbaubar und dies lohnt sich dann, wenn diese Ressourcen auf der Erde knapp werden.



Nö, ich schätze das nur etwas realistischer ein. 

Solange wir hier auf diesen Planeten nicht unsere Probleme lösen können,
ist alles andere eine Utopie. 

Den privaten Geldsäcken welche jetzt darin investieren, die machen das doch nicht aus Nächstenliebe.

Die wollen einfach überleben, denen sind doch die zuküftigten 9 oder 10 Milliarden Einwohner völlig egal.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2017)

> Du lebst scheinbar noch in der Vergangenheit, es gibt alle nicht  organischen Substanzen im Weltall genauso wie auf der Erde und diese  sind abbaubar und dies lohnt sich dann, wenn diese Ressourcen auf der  Erde knapp werden.


Dann wundert es einen das noch keiner angefangen hat besonders wenn man vorhat die Menschheit ins All karren will und ohne Sicherheit würden wohl nur ein paar Leute verbleiben die so ein Abenteuer wagen würden. Was so einfach klingt von den Astro Typen muss ja erstmal in die Praxis umgesetzt werden wo es bei denen scheinbar hapert. Bevor man auch nur die Menge vom Mond bis 1997 hier auf der Erde hätte vergingen ja schon Jahre alleine um ein Sommercamp für ne Handvoll an Diggern zu erschaffen. Das weiter zu verfolgen sprengt hier den Rahmen und wäre OT hoch 10.


> Als ob die meisten Südamerikanischen, Afrikanischen oder Asiaten so  interessiert an einer solchen, nebenbeibemerkt folgenlosen Resulotion  sind


Der geworfene Stein könnte ja auch mal vor deren Haustür landen und wer nix macht geht schnell baden. Wenn das alles nur Kasperle Theater ist warum gibt es dann so viele " Mitglieder " und die UNO ist als solches sicherlich keine ausgelassene Party Truppe


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Du lebst scheinbar noch in der Vergangenheit, es gibt alle nicht organischen Substanzen im Weltall genauso wie auf der Erde und diese sind abbaubar und dies lohnt sich dann, wenn diese Ressourcen auf der Erde knapp werden.



Wenn die Ressourcen knapp geworden sind, sind wir nicht mehr in der Lage zum Asteroiden Gürtel zu fliegen um Rohstoffe abbauen zu können.
Und es ist ja so üblich, dass es einem erst vor die Füße fallen muss, bevor man eine Einstellung ändert.
Sieht man ja gut an Trump, dem die Umwelt egal ist. Wenn sie erst mal im Eimer ist, wird es zu spät sein, noch was zu ändern.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2017)

> Sieht man ja gut an Trump, dem die Umwelt egal ist. Wenn sie erst mal im Eimer ist, wird es zu spät sein, noch was zu ändern.


Kann man so aber auch nicht sagen, wenn sein eigenes Wohl daran liegt oder per Übervorteilung die Familie davon provitiert kennt er doch keine Gnade. Der Mond fällt ja als Recource flach wegen dem berühmten America first


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Kann man so aber auch nicht sagen, wenn sein eigenes Wohl daran liegt oder per Übervorteilung die Familie davon provitiert kennt er doch keine Gnade. Der Mond fällt ja als Recource flach wegen dem berühmten America first



Ich frage mich ja, wie er das alles finanzieren will. Erst die Steuerreform und dann die erneute Mondlandung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2017)

Vielleicht greift er seine Strafzölle wieder auf, erzwingt Sponsoring für seine Kriege, die Strafzahlungen der bösen Autobauer etc. Bei ihm weiß ja keiner was er im nächsten Moment aus den Hut zaubert um Gelder zu generieren. Wenn ihm die best Buddies die von der Reform richtig profitieren einen kleinen Teil sponsern für die Parteikasse dürfte schon was zusammen kommen.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. Dezember 2017)

Die Kohle holt er sich einfach  von den mitteln die für Gesundheit und Soziales: bestimmt sind


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2017)

Das wäre zu auffällig und könnte Unmut im Volk mit sich bringen und jemanden dazu bewegt das blonde Tier auf seinem Kopf zu bürsten


----------



## Taskmaster (20. Dezember 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die Kohle holt er sich einfach  von den mitteln die für Gesundheit und Soziales: bestimmt sind



Na, das wird am Ende so bezahlt, wie es bei uns die EZB bei Anleihen macht, ohne pleite zu gehen. 2.280.000.000.000 Euro sind da bisher geflossen und ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht. Hat die Rechnung eigentlich irgendwer bis dato reell beglichen? Das kommt frisch aus der Druckerpresse.
Da wird sich Trump gedacht haben: Das kann die Fed auch! Nur dass die US-Steuerreform tatsächlich Jobs generieren und Kapital aus Steueroasen ins Land zurückholen wird, während bei uns das Geld nicht für Wachstum, sondern als Notanker gegen einen Zusammenbruch der Eurozone eingesetzt wird.


----------



## Schaffe89 (21. Dezember 2017)

Wenn man den USA in der Isreal Frage nicht zustimmt, dann droht Trump mit dem Ausstieg aus den Vereinten Nationen, das war aber auch damals unter Obama schon lange in Vorbereitung und ich hab es quasi angekündigt. Die ganze US Politik ist nur noch von den Weltverschwörern geführt, die möglichst bald nach Armageddon die Welt kontrollieren wollen.
Es führt nach deren Lesart kein Weg daran vorbei dass die Menschheit größenteils ausgelöscht wird und nun ist ein Politiker vorne dran, der es wahrscheinlich möglich macht.

Aber ich finde es so geil dass die neue Sicherheitsstrategie Trump angelastet wird, auch die alte Sicherheitsstrategie unter Obama sah in China und Russland Feinde und bald wird auch Europa sich dazugesellen.
Alles deutet darauf hin, dass es knallt, die Steuerreform die völlig geisteskrank ist, die Sicherheitsstrategie die völlig paranoid ist, die Aufstellung der Truppen gegenüber Russland und China, der hochgeputschte Konflikt in Nordkorea, Iran, Israel,die Vervierfachung der Militärausgaben noch unter Obama und eine irrsinnige Schuldenpolitik.

Man will den Fallout mittlerweile ganz offenkundig, man braucht nur noch ein paar mehr Konflikte anheizen, dann geht's von alleine Los.
Zuerst hetzt man Muslime gegen Christen und Juden, danach beginnt die Schlacht.

Es gibt nur einen Ausweg, sich den USA zu unterwerfen und das zu machen was sie sagen.
In etwa so wie im Falle Amris, dem man ja auch Geheiß der USA nicht festnehmen durfte, weil diese ja in Deutschland das Sagen haben und unser Land noch immer kontrollieren, größenteils durch Geheimverträge, die eig. gar nicht erlaubt sind.


----------



## orca113 (21. Dezember 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wenn man den USA in der Isreal Frage nicht zustimmt, dann droht Trump mit dem Ausstieg aus den Vereinten Nationen, das war aber auch damals unter Obama schon lange in Vorbereitung und ich hab es quasi angekündigt. Die ganze US Politik ist nur noch von den Weltverschwörern geführt, die möglichst bald nach Armageddon die Welt kontrollieren wollen.
> Es führt nach deren Lesart kein Weg daran vorbei dass die Menschheit größenteils ausgelöscht wird und nun ist ein Politiker vorne dran, der es wahrscheinlich möglich macht.
> 
> Aber ich finde es so geil dass die neue Sicherheitsstrategie Trump angelastet wird, auch die alte Sicherheitsstrategie unter Obama sah in China und Russland Feinde und bald wird auch Europa sich dazugesellen.
> ...



Aber natürlich... selbstverständlich... alles wird gut... ich würde ja einen medizinischen Spezialisten empfehlen aber das würde hier Ärger geben...

Nein mal im Ernst, das klingt extrem an den Haaren herbeigezogen und offengestanden klingt es nach dem Typen Karl Koch aus dem Film 23 nachdem er schon einige Ausfälle hatte wegen seinem Wahn.


----------



## ARCdefender (21. Dezember 2017)

Unglaublich dieser Mensch!
Vor Jerusalem-Abstimmung: Trump setzt UN-Mitglieder unter Druck | tagesschau.de

Ich hoffe keines der UN Mitglieder lässt sich durch diese offene Erpressung beeindrucken.
Aber das gute an Trump ist das er nun der ganzen Welt zeigt wie die USA wirklich drauf sind.
Es wird knallen, aber ich habe wenigstens die Gewissheit das auch dieses Land von Russland und China Eingeäschert wird.


----------



## orca113 (21. Dezember 2017)

Leute, bleibt mal ganz ruhig. Trump wird in drei Jahren verschwunden sein. Solange werden wir noch durchhalten. Es sah schon schlimmer aus um den Weltfrieden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2017)

Gut aber mit dem rechnen hat er es aber auch nicht, das Geld welches er durch das zudrehen des Geldhahnes spart ist ja kein Gewinn sondern es fehlt im Aussenhandel. Jeder gegnerische Staat sollte in dem Fall den Handel mit der USA einstellen bzw. erschweren, Botschaften dicht machen etc. Dem Staate Israel wird es auch nicht gut bekommen, der Nahe Osten ist und bleibt ein Pulverfass und Trump reicht die brennende Fackel


----------



## ARCdefender (21. Dezember 2017)

Lasst Ihn doch den Geldhahn in den betreffenden Ländern abdrehen, ich bin sicher auch dort sind US Militärbasen. 
Als Gegenzug kann man dann dort die Amis aus dem Land schmeißen, wäre ein Segen für die Welt.


----------



## Taskmaster (21. Dezember 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Leute, bleibt mal ganz ruhig. Trump wird in drei Jahren verschwunden sein. Solange werden wir noch durchhalten. Es sah schon schlimmer aus um den Weltfrieden.



Darauf würde ich nicht wetten. Denn in Amerika sieht die Lage ganz anders aus, als es unsere hiesige Presse suggeriert. Es spricht einiges dafür, dass Trump auch nach der nächsten Wahl weiterregieren wird (so er denn antritt, was noch nicht ganz sicher ist).
Gründen hierfür sind bspw.:
- US-Präsidenten bekommen eigentlich immer eine zweite Runde. Selbst George W. Bush bekam sie. Es ist eine absolute Ausnahme, dass Präsidenten die zweite Amtszeit verweigert wurde. Egal als wie "gut oder schlecht" sie wahrgenommen wurden.
- Trumps Basis ist noch immer voll da. 
Unpopular? Yes, but Trump's base hasn't fractured enough to rule out a second term
- Die Steuerreform ist (wieder entgegen dem, was man hierzulande vor Angstschweiß in die Onlinemedien Hämmert) ein riesen Wurf. Der neue Standortvorteil USA zieht wie ein Magnet. Ganz klein las man der Tage, dass es vielen (auch deutsche) Firmen nun unter den Nägeln brennt.
Die Menschen werden allsbald merken, dass sich im Land etwas bewegt. Das wird ihm voll in die Karten spielen.
- Die Anerkennung Israels (auch gegen Widerstände in UN und co.) ist in der US-Bevölkerung wahrlich nicht so unbeliebt, wie manch einer gerne glauben und (vornehmlich linke) Presse mal wieder suggerieren möchte.

Lest mehr ausländische Medien. Wir befinden uns gerade in einer Propagandaschlacht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2017)

Klar das die Steuerreform in gewissen Bereichen für ein besonderes Klientel wie das Schlaraffenland vorkommt. Das der Masse der Amis die Sache Israel toleriert bzw zustimmt ist auch bekannt da es ja auch ein Teil seines Wahlversprechens war / ist.
Nur weil die " Presse " ihn als Held darstellt und seinen Seilschaften in die Hände spielt bedeutet es nicht das er für jeden der Heilsbringer ist. Ist ausländische Presse noch freier und unabhängiger und haben ganz andere Quellen? Ich lebe in Deutschland und da interessieren mich seine Auswirkungen in diesem Land und nicht die US Presse.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2017)

Die Steuerreform nützt den armen weißen Mann aber nichts, der Trump gewählt hat und weil der in 3 Jahren merkt, dass er weniger Geld hat als vorher. wird er Trump nicht mehr wählen.
Abgesehen davon wird er über kurz oder lang an der Russland Affaire mit kleben und dann ist er eh weg.
Und wer der Meinung ist, dass die Chinesen den Klimawandel erfunden haben, den kann man eh nicht erst nehmen.


----------



## Taskmaster (21. Dezember 2017)

@Dr Bakterius 
Wenn du mit "seinem Klientel" die großen Arbeitgeber und Investoren meinst, dann stimme ich dem zu (nichtsdestotrotz sinken die Steuern für fast alle, während wir hierzulande....?!). Natürlich darfst du dich auch darüber beschweren, dass ein US-Präsident nicht deinem Geschmack entspricht. Nur ist die Aufgabe eines US-Präsidenten in erster Linie sein Land und nicht der Gefallsucht im Ausland zu frönen (wie es unsere liebe Kaiserin gerne tut).
Es ist die alte Taktik der Ablenkung, die gefahren wird. Wenn man irgendwie in die Menge ruft: "Trump macht alles ganz schlecht!", erntet man unreflektierten Jubel, der die Leute davon ablenkt, dass das "Schlechte bei Trump" alles "Gute" bei uns weit übertrifft. Keiner nimmt sich die Zeit und überlegt mal kurz: "Wie ist das eigentlich bei uns?!"?

Presse ist im Ausland in der Tat anders unterwegs. Von "Neutralität" wollen wir gar nicht anfangen, denn die gibt es sowieso nicht (nennt sich: "Tendenzschutz").
Deutsche Journaille betreibt lieber selbst Politik, als zu informieren. Da schreiben Journalisten ganze Reden für Politiker bis hin zum Bundespräsidenten, nehmen an Mauschelgesprächen Teil, um zukünftige Politik mitzugestalten, ....
Versuch es selbst. Lies zu aktuellen (und potentiell divergente Meinungen produzierenden) Ereignissen mal die internationale Presse quer.
Das geht sogar schon so weit, dass sich selbst die Presse mal hier und da (wegen unterirdischer Zustimmungswerte und immer weniger Leserschaft [auch online], weswegen z.B. der Spiegel 149 von 727 Stellen streichen musste) Gedanken macht, aber trotzdem nichts ändert.


----------



## RtZk (21. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn die Ressourcen knapp geworden sind, sind wir nicht mehr in der Lage zum Asteroiden Gürtel zu fliegen um Rohstoffe abbauen zu können.
> Und es ist ja so üblich, dass es einem erst vor die Füße fallen muss, bevor man eine Einstellung ändert.
> Sieht man ja gut an Trump, dem die Umwelt egal ist. Wenn sie erst mal im Eimer ist, wird es zu spät sein, noch was zu ändern.



Willst du mir erzählen wofür ich große Mengen Platin, Eisen oder ähnliches benötige um mit einer Rakete zu fliegen?

@ARCDefender , keiner wird sich so gegen die USA auflehnen, wie du es gerne hättest, ja die USA haben Militärbasen überall der Welt und deswegen nebenbei bemerkt, wie will ein kleines Land die USA zum Abzug zwingen?

Auch wäre ich mir nicht so sicher über seine Wiederwahls Chancen, wie es viele Medien und Menschen hier sind, die US Bürger denken völlig anders in diesem Sinne, sowie auch in den meisten anderen Fällen.
Allgemein, nehmen es die deutschen Medien gerne mit Zahlen nicht so genau, da ist z.B die Eroberung von Aleppo so ein Fall, deutsche Medien erzählten von 600.000 Menschen in dem zwergenhaften Teil, der noch in den Händen der Al-Nusra war, englische sprachen, insofern ich mich richtig erinnere, von 200.000 und selbst diese Zahl dürfte maßlos übertrieben gewesen sein, da in Aleppo allgemein nicht mehr viele Menschen waren und in dem kleinen Teil der Al-Nusra, dann logischerweise nur noch weniger (genauso wie die Rede von gemäßigten Rebellen, ja die Al-Nusra ist schon sehr gemäßigt  ).


----------



## Adi1 (21. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Willst du mir erzählen wofür ich große Mengen Platin, Eisen oder ähnliches benötige um mit einer Rakete zu fliegen?



Naja, nur aus recyclingten Plaste wird so eine Rakete nicht funktionieren 

Da wird eine sauteure Bodenstation benötigt, ganz zu schweigen von der techn. Umsetzung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2017)

Unter Obama wurde das Weltraumprojekt ja eher beerdigt und Trumpy hat wohl auch wenig Ambitionen und der neue NASA Häuptling Bridenstine macht keinen professionellen Eindruck.


----------



## ARCdefender (21. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> @ARCDefender , keiner wird sich so gegen die USA auflehnen, wie du es gerne hättest, ja die USA haben Militärbasen überall der Welt und deswegen nebenbei bemerkt, *wie will ein kleines Land die USA zum Abzug zwingen?*



Und allein das von mir nun fett Markierte  in deinem Beitrag zeigt schön das was ich die ganzen Seiten hier über die USA schon sage.
Du erkennst es also selber und findest das auch noch ok?
Ist es ok wenn ein Land, in dem eine Militärbasis der USA ist, Angst davor haben muss zu sagen, Hört mal wir möchten eure Basis in unserem souveränem Land nicht mehr haben.
*Normal gibt es da nichts zu Zwingen, sie haben ein Stück Land gepachtet wo sie ihr Militär untergebracht haben und wenn der Verpächter sagt ich will nicht mehr, müsste das normal akzeptiert werden und man verlässt dieses souveräne Land auf das Bitten des Verpächters.*
Aber nicht so bei den USA, da weiss man schon wie man den Verpächter einschüchtern kann das er eben nicht aufkündigt, notfalls mit Gewalt.
Genau das sehen wir hier auch ständig bei unserer Politik, diese Einknickerei, Schröder war da mal die Ausnahme, leider auch das einzige Gute an seiner Amtszeit als Bundeskanzler.  

Noch mal, findest Du das wirklich OK und sollte man das einfach so hinnehmen? 

Und zum Thema, der böse Russe und seine angeblichen neuen Atomwaffen:
Donald Trump spielt mit dem atomaren Feuer | ICAN Deutschland

Ja ,ja, die USA, Wasser predigen und Wein saufen!
Ich frage mich warum über dieses Thema nicht breit in unseren Medien berichtet wird?
Wäre diese Doktrin von den Russen, würden die Nachrichtenseiten schon wieder überquellen mit Nachrichten dazu.  
So viel dann dazu und dem Einknicken vorm großen Bruder, oder wie soll ich mir das anders erklären?


----------



## Taskmaster (21. Dezember 2017)

> Die unter Barack Obama reduzierte Rolle von Atomwaffen in der Gesamt-Militärstrategie soll rückgängig gemacht werden. ICAN und IPPNW Deutschland kritisieren dieses Rollback scharf.


Cool, ICAN beim Lügen erwischt. Wahrheit ist auch immer so schrecklich hinderlich, wenn man "hehre Absichten" verfolgt.
Deswegen ist NGOs eben nicht zu trauen. Sie müssen für ihren Murks niemandem Rechenschaft ablegen.



> Barack Obama hatte vor Jahren die atomare Abrüstung zum Regierungsziel erklärt. Doch nun billigte er die Modernisierung des US-Atomarsenals. Die neuen Waffen sollen nach SPIEGEL-Informationen auch in Deutschland stationiert werden.
> ...
> *Vor allem Polen und Balten drängen in der Nato seit Jahren darauf, die nukleare Abschreckung im Bündnis wieder zu stärken. Beim Warschauer Nato-Gipfel im Juli erzielten sie einen Teilerfolg. Die Allianz warf Moskau eine "unverantwortliche aggressive Nuklearrhetorik" vor und betonte, dass sie ihre Strategie "im Lichte der Entwicklungen des sicherheitspolitischen Umfelds" weiter anpassen werde.*


USA wollen neue Atombomben in Deutschland stationieren - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Trump setzt damit lediglich die NATO-Doktrin um, die sein Vorgänger Obama bereits mitgetragen und in die Umsetzung überführt hatte.


----------



## ARCdefender (21. Dezember 2017)

Und ändert das nun was daran, das nur die USA Russland vorwirft seine Waffen zu modernisieren und neue zu schaffen? Denn darauf war meine Aussage, Wasser predigen und Wein saufen, gemünzt 
Das haben die eben genau aus diesem Grund gemacht! Ob es nun Trump oder Obama war steht nicht zur Diskussion, es waren die USA und nicht Russland die eben wieder zurück sind und den INF schon durch Obama gebrochen haben und es nun unter Trump fortsetzen.
Aber stimmt die USA sind die Guten und der Russe der Böse, USA darf mehr und neuere Atomwaffen haben, aber Andere nicht.
Aber passt schon, Gleich ist halt nicht Gleich.
Und JA,ich habe lieber NGOs wie ICAN, als einen rassistischen, narzisstischen Despoten an der Macht.

Mal ne Frage an Dich, wenn Du alles so toll findest was die USA und besonders Trump so macht, warum packst Du nicht deine Koffer und gehst in die gelobten USA?
Du muss dich doch schrecklich fühlen in einem Land wo der Wiederstands gegen deine geliebten USA wächst, vor allem gegen ihren Oberkasper?
Ist eine erstgemeinte Frage an Dich.


----------



## Taskmaster (21. Dezember 2017)

Ich rede gar nicht mit dir. Ich erkläre frei in den Raum, dass ICAN Quatsch redet.
Dass ich dich nicht von deinen Weltuntergangsängsten und der Liebe zu Putin-Russland, deinem Hass auf alles Amerikanische wegbekomme, ist mir schon lange klar.
Deswegen gebe ich mir da gar keine Mühe mehr. 
Es gibt Menschen, die lassen sich durch Medien und "Aktivisten" so in Rage versetzen, dass sie da alleine nicht mehr herausfinden und tatsächlich körperlich so gestresst sind, dass sie leiden und Texte wie du verfassen.

Allein das hier wieder:


ARCdefender schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an Dich, wenn Du alles so toll findest was die USA und besonders Trump so macht, warum packst Du nicht deine Koffer und gehst in die gelobten USA?
> Du muss dich doch schrecklich fühlen in einem Land wo der Wiederstands gegen deine geliebten USA wächst, vor allem gegen ihren Oberkasper?
> Ist eine erstgemeinte Frage an Dich.


ist ein Offenbarungseid. Ja bist du denn mit deinen Koffern bereits in Russland, um es vor den bösen USA zu beschützen?

Du musst dir wirklich langsam einen gesunden Umgang mit Medien aneignen und deine Panikattacken in den Griff bekommen.

Rezepte gegen den Nachrichtenterror - WELT


----------



## Poulton (21. Dezember 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Cool, ICAN beim Lügen erwischt. Wahrheit ist auch immer so schrecklich hinderlich, wenn man "hehre Absichten" verfolgt.


So? Wo haben sie denn gelogen? In dem was hier von ICAN verlinkt wurde, geht es um die Einsatzpolitik von Atomwaffen:


> [...]
> Unter Präsident Obama wurde die Bush-Doktrin der nuklearen Abschreckung  gegen potentielle konventionelle Angriffe auf Angriffe mit  Massenvernichtungswaffen eingegrenzt.[...]
> „Trump kehrt zur Bush-Doktrin zurück und kündigt die kleinen Schritte  der Obama-Administration in Richtung nukleare Entspannung auf. [...]



Aber Hauptsache man konnte mal wieder, möglichst hübsch verklausuliert, "Lügen<...>" rufen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich rede gar nicht mit dir. Ich erkläre frei in den Raum, dass ICAN Quatsch redet.
> Dass ich dich nicht von deinen Weltuntergangsängsten und der Liebe zu Putin-Russland, deinem Hass auf alles Amerikanische wegbekomme, ist mir schon lange klar.
> Deswegen gebe ich mir da gar keine Mühe mehr.
> Es gibt Menschen, die lassen sich durch Medien und "Aktivisten" so in Rage versetzen, dass sie da alleine nicht mehr herausfinden und tatsächlich körperlich so gestresst sind, dass sie leiden und Texte wie du verfassen.



Wenn ich sowas lese, muss ich immer lachen. 
Hey -- ich bin besser als du und weiß auch mehr -- und du hast eh keine Ahnung. 

wie gesagt, solange Trump denkt, dass die Chinesen den Klimawandel verursachen, ist das nur ein totaler Trottel und nicht ernst zu nehmen.
Schlimm genug, dass der noch 3 weitere Jahre im Oval Office rumhängen wird. Aber bis daher sind die USA sowieso unter einem Schuldenberg versunken, der nicht mehr zu verantworten ist.
Die Rating Agenturen werden die USA herunterstufen -- die Chinesen werden irgendwann keine US Staatsanleihen kaufen und am Ende geht alles den Bach herunter.
Also genau das, was man schon bei den Simpsons sehen konnte.


----------



## Taskmaster (21. Dezember 2017)

@Poulton
Und ich wollte dich so gerne mal wieder lesen und dann doch wieder nur ein typischer Poulton.
Ich habe es doch sogar im zitierten Text unterstrichen...
Dann noch mal:


> Auf ihrem Gipfel in Warschau hat die Nato reagiert, indem sie ihrerseits Atomwaffen eine größere Rolle zugewiesen hat. Seit Ende der 1990er Jahre hat die Allianz ihr nukleares Abschreckungsdispositiv nicht mehr so deutlich und detailliert beschrieben wie in dem am Wochenende von den 28 Nato-Mitgliedern verabschiedeten Gipfelkommuniqué. *Der Zweck der nuklearen Fähigkeiten der Nato sei es zwar weiterhin, den Frieden  zu sichern, Zwang zu verhindern und Aggression abzuschrecken. **Aber: Sollte die „grundlegende Sicherheit“ eines Bündnismitglieds bedroht sein, verfüge die Nato über „die Fähigkeiten und die Entschlossenheit“ einem Gegner inakzeptable Kosten aufzuerlegen.* Die Nato warnt unter Hinweis auf die Nuklearstreitkräfte Großbritanniens, Frankreichs und der USA, diese verschiedenen Entscheidungszentren trügen zur Abschreckung bei, indem sie die „Kalkulationen“ eines möglichen Gegners erschwerten. Vertrauensbildung geht anders.
> ...
> Eine engere Verknüpfung von konventioneller und nuklearer Verteidigungsplanung wird im Gipfeldokument nicht erwähnt. Auch wenn die Nato weiterhin *die Option eines nuklearen Ersteinsatzes offenhält*, bleibt die atomare Schwelle hoch.
> ...
> Vorbei die Zeiten, als es vor allem um Möglichkeiten zur Reduzierung der in Europa noch stationierten 180 US-Atomwaffen ging. Ein einziger dürrer Absatz im Kommuniqué zur Rüstungskontrolle warnt Russland, seinen Verpflichtungen unter bestehenden Verträgen nachzukommen. Nukleare Abrüstung sei eben von den Umständen abhängig. Man bedaure, dass diese gerade nicht günstig seien, so die Nato lakonisch.


Die Nato und Russland - Atomwaffen spielen wieder eine grossere Rolle

Alles Dinge, die von und mit Obama (Friedensnobelpreisträger) vor Trump längst in die Wege geleitet wurden. Trump spricht es nur so aus, dass es auch jeder hört.


----------



## ARCdefender (21. Dezember 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ja bist du denn mit deinen Koffern bereits in Russland, um es vor den bösen USA zu beschützen?



Nein ich lebe ganz gut in der EU und in Deutschland, Du dagegen hebst ja auch in anderen Themen hervor wie schlecht doch die EU ist, beschwörst den Zerfall hervor. Trump macht aber alles richtig mit seiner Steuerreform für die Reichen.
Auch Jerusalem hat er richtig gemacht und Russland, Mexico, alles super nach deinen Worten. Ich könnte die ganzen Beiträge die das bezeugen jetzt hier als Zitat rein hauen, aber das ist es mir nicht wert
Und ich habe nicht gesagt das ich Russland besser finde, die Position zu Putin habe ich hier auch schon mehr als deutlich gemacht, aber ich kann so Transatlantiker wie Dich einfach nicht mehr verstehen.

Aber was soll es, Du bis ja hier der Spezialist, der von Allem Alles weiss, bis er von.......... 
Aber mehr gehe ich da auch nicht drauf ein, habe keine Lust wegen Dir hier noch ne Sperrung zu bekommen.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> @Poulton
> Und ich wollte dich so gerne mal wieder lesen und dann doch wieder nur ein typischer Poulton.


Ja schlimm auch, das hier nicht jeder deine unumstößliche Meinung teilt, ob wohl Du dir doch solche Mühe gibst uns hier allen zu erklären wie die Welt wirklich funktioniert und das wir nur von den Medien geschädigt sind und nicht mehr selbstständig denken können.
Echter Skandal sowas.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Trump spricht es nur so aus, dass es auch jeder hört.



Da stimme ich dir sogar endlich mal zu 100%, durch Trump hat die USA nur ihre Maske niedergelegt und zeigt nun der Welt ihr wahres Gesicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2017)

Ist hier etwas schwierig eine eigene Meinung zu haben und diese zu vertreten ohne immer die Zunge verknotet zu bekommen. Wenn es nur eine Meinung gibt dann braucht man keinen Platz für eine Diskussion und man könnte einfach die geneigte Zeitung hervorkramen



> solange Trump denkt, dass die Chinesen den Klimawandel verursachen, ist das nur ein totaler Trottel und nicht ernst zu nehmen.


Warum nicht, die Geschichte hat ja gezeigt das man sich in der Geografie irren kann. Für Columbus war es zumindest ja auch schon mal Indien.


----------



## ARCdefender (21. Dezember 2017)

Endlich mal gute Neuigkeiten:
Jerusalem-Resolution: UN stellen sich gegen Trump | tagesschau.de

Auch wenn es nicht bindend ist hat es doch einen sehr großen Symbolischen Wert und zeigt das ein Großteil nicht mit dem Einverstanden ist was die USA machen.
Leider wird es Trump wenig bis garnicht beeindrucken 

Jetzt brauchen wir endlich auch mal Sachen die verbindlich sind gegen die Hegemonie, es bleibt zu hoffen das dort auch alle so zusammenhalten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2017)

Dann bekommen ja 128 Staaten den blauen Brief, da hat er dann an den Marken ordendlich zu lecken, und bekommen 35 Staaten diesen auch ? Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob er wirklich allen den Hahn abdreht da es schlagartig eine Masse neuer Feinde ergibt. Vielleicht sollte Trumpy mal bei den Chinesen anfragen ob deren Mauer zum Verkauf steht da es mehr oder weniger das einzige Bauwerk wäre um die Grenzen weitestgehend abzusichern


----------



## ARCdefender (21. Dezember 2017)

Ach Trump widmet sich sicherlich schon wieder anderen Themen, wie diesem Hier:
Der Postillon: Nach Jerusalem-Entscheidung: Trump lasst Ol auf kalifornische Waldbrande giessen


----------



## Olstyle (21. Dezember 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann bekommen ja 128 Staaten den blauen Brief, da hat er dann an den Marken ordendlich zu lecken, und bekommen 35 Staaten diesen auch ?


Bei den 35 sind jedenfalls ein paar dabei wo man schon von "Angst vorm blauen Brief" ausgehen könnte.
Z.B. Kanada und Mexiko.


----------



## Taskmaster (21. Dezember 2017)

@ Dr Bakterius
Man kann nur Zungen verknoten, die ungeschützt aus dem Mund hängen. Und das tun sie nun mal, wenn man ohne den vollen Kontext zu kennen diskutieren möchte. Eine Diskussion ist das hier schwerlich, da sich hier viele ihre Meinung "erfühlen" und/oder (so sie denn überhaupt mal nachgelesen, was sie irgendwo aufgeschnappt haben) aus einschlägigen Quellen zusammenschustern, statt sich der Breite und Tiefe von Informationen und Sachverhalten zu widmen.
Antisemitismus, Antiamerikanismus, Antikapitalismus, ...
In diesem Thread geht es hauptsächlich um die Bestätigung einiger gelebter und für gut befundener "Ismen" und "Anti-Ismen".
Da stört natürlich der Blick hinter die Kulisse und das Zerrütten der so schön zusammengesuchten Lebenslüge.
Das macht auch den ein oder anderen aggressiv, sodass er sich am liebsten im Ton so vergreifen würde, eine Sperre nach eigener Einschätzung möglich würde. Sollte einem zu denken geben. 

Ich zeige nur auf, was ihr aufgrund ideologischer Verblendung nicht sehen möchtet und belege es so, dass mein Standpunkt (so gewünscht) nachvollzogen werden kann.

Ich sagte das schon mal: Fundamentalopposition ist Unfug. Sie lähmt nicht den auserkorenen Gegner, man lähmt sich selbst.
Jerusalem anzuerkennen, war der richtige Schritt und es ist eine Idiotie, in einem Moment, in dem dies ohne größere Gewalttaten möglich war und die Palästinenser unter Zugzwang setzt, zurücknehmen zu wollen.
Die Steuerreform ist wegweisend. Sie erschwert nicht nur das verschieben von Einnahmen in Steueroasen, sie zieht Unternehmen und Investoren an, wird Jobs schaffen, das Leben in Amerika verbessern.
Vieles an Säbelgerassel ist nicht neu, wurde bereits von Obama begonnen und folgt nur der Logik, mit der Ronald Reagan schon die UdSSR erfolgreich in den Ruin getrieben hat.
Ähnliches wird bspw. mit Kim passieren, der jetzt schon sämtliche Reste zusammenkratzt, um noch irgendwie im Gespräch zu bleiben. Dem Dicken geht es scheinbar stresstechnisch nicht mehr so gut, sodass es ihm auf die Plauze schlägt.  Und einen kleinen Machtkampf gibt es scheinbar auch. Zumindest bringt er gerade viele seiner engsten Vertrauten um die Ecke.

An diesen Punkten gibt es einfach schwerlich etwas gravierendes auszusetzen, da sie - nüchtern  betrachtet - entweder sinnvolle Entscheidungen sind oder (im Falle der A-Waffen) die Fortsetzung bereits eingeschlagener und von der NATO angestrebter Wege darstellen.

Ganz besonders begrüße ich persönlich auch, dass Trump für das Ende des "Postkolonialismus" steht. Er will eben seine Finger nicht in jedermanns Angelegenheiten stecken.
Schade, dass Europa den Knall nicht hören will und sich selbst den Untergang ebnet.

Ob ich Trump persönlich gerne habe? Kann ich nicht sagen. Ich kenne den Mann gar nicht, will ihn auch gar nicht kennen. So geht es mir aber auch mit einem Macron oder einem Putin. 
Mich interessieren "Sympathiewerte" und ähnliche Animositäten nicht. Weltpolitik ist nicht "Germanys next Topmodell", sie ist nur dazu verkommen. 
Mich interessieren Entscheidungen und wohin sie führen.
Und (auch das sagte ich schon mal) der Zähler für absolut grausame, blutige bewaffnete Konflikte/Kriege steht momentan bei:
Bush: 4
Obama: 3
Trump: 0

Es wird sich viel echauffiert und tatsächlich stehen doch die vermeintlich "Guten" bisher weit böser da, als das vermeintlich "personifizierte Böse". Vielleicht wird auch gerade deswegen so gezetert.

/Edit
Related: Geplante Botschaftsverlegung: Die UN-Resolution zu Jerusalem ist eine Farce - WELT


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2017)

Es war hier ja auch nicht persönlich gemeint sondern nur das was ich im gesamten Forum feststelle. Es hat auch nicht jeder Zeit und Lust sich intensivst mit allem zu beschäftigen.



> Z.B. Kanada und Mexiko.


Als direkter Nachbar müßte man ja vorsichtig sein aber bei beiden Staaten dürfte es nicht unbedingt auffallen da die eh ein Geplänkel mit dem selbsternannten Weltherrscher haben


----------



## Poulton (21. Dezember 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Die Steuerreform ist wegweisend. Sie erschwert nicht nur das verschieben von Einnahmen in Steueroasen, sie zieht Unternehmen und Investoren an, wird Jobs schaffen, das Leben in Amerika verbessern.


Die 80er Jahre haben gerade angerufen: Sie wollen ihre Trickle-Down-Theory wiederhaben.

http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/411/962/027.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DOHFdSiWAAUp930.jpg


----------



## Taskmaster (21. Dezember 2017)

Da haste mal im PW-Grundkurs war aufgeschnappt und zeigst gleich, dass du entweder die Theorie nicht verstanden oder dich schlicht nicht mit der Steuerreform beschäftigt hast.
Denn ansonsten würdest du verstehen, warum Europa gerade zittert und so gar nicht lachen möchte. Reuters hatte ich zuvor schon verlinkt.
Trickle-Down unterstellt, dass Reiche durch vermehrten Konsum ihren Reichtum an Mittel- und Unterschicht weitergeben würden. Diesen "Sickereffekt" konnte aber bis dato nur schwerlich verifiziert werden.
Hier geht es aber nicht um potentielle Konsumsteigerungen durch Entlastung der Reichen.
Bei Trumps Steuerreform werden eben nicht nur "die Reichen" sondern tatsächlich alle entlastet. Ganz besonders die Unternehmen (von 35 auf 21 Prozent runter). Gleichzeitig müssen in den USA nun Gewinne versteuert werden, wenn sie in den USA auch erwirtschaftet worden sind. Feierabend für die, die ihren Firmensitz zu einem irischen, belgischen, niederländischen, etc. pp. Briefkasten verlegt hatten und dort kaum bis lächerlich wenig Steuern abführten (Huhu Amazon, Apple und Co.).
Natürlich werden auch hohe Einkommen zwischen 300.000 und 700.000 stark entlastet. Aber Leistungsträger braucht es nun einmal auch.
Trump ist kein Sozi. Das tut der Sache keinen Abbruch.

Das große Problem, das Länder wie Deutschland nun haben, ist, dass man sich schwerlich den neuen Voraussetzungen anpassen kann. 
Reaktionen auf die US-Steuerreform - Kopfzerbrechen in der deutschen Wirtschaft - Deutschlandfunk


----------



## Leob12 (22. Dezember 2017)

Ich verstehe nicht warum die EU sowas wie Irland und deren Steueroasen"prinzip" duldet. 

Naja solange sowas möglich ist, braucht man sich nicht wundern. 
Luxemburg: Klage gegen EU-Steuernachforderung an Amazon

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARCdefender (22. Dezember 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich rede gar nicht mit dir.



Hab ich mir schon gedacht, warum sollte auch so etwas Höheres wie Du, mit so etwas wie Mir reden.
Ich bin unwürdig Meister 

Ich lese ja so nur aus der Lügenpres..... ähhmm ich meine einschlägigen Medien, also Obacht vor Spiegel, Tagesschau und Co. das ist nichts für die Elite, dort werden nur Halbwahrheiten verbreitet, ICAN lügt und Trump sagt natürlich die Wahrheit und die UN ist ein Lügenhaus. 

BT

Trump hat nun nach der UN Resolution angekündigt Maßnahmen gegen Länder zu prüfen, die gegen ihre Anerkennung Jerusalems als israelische Hauptstadt stimmten. 
Da sieht man doch wessen Geisteskind dieser Mann ist und wer das auch noch gutheißt, na ja lassen wir das.

Und übrigens in zwei Tagen ist Weihnachten.
Von daher, mit wenigen Ausnahmen, Allen hier im Forum ein frohes Weihnachtsfest in Frieden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2017)

Ich frage mich sowieso wie er bei der derzeitigen Verschuldung überhaupt einen Krieg führen könnte. Die Drohung gegen die vielen Staaten wegen der Un Resulution könnte daher auch Kalkül sein wie die Steuersenkung auch um Investoren zu generieren.
Bevor jetzt jemand rumunkt oder was auch immer es ist nur mal so ein freies eigenes Gedankenspiel


----------



## Taskmaster (22. Dezember 2017)

Also tatsächliche Kriegsabsichten wären heutzutage völlig unabhängig von tatsächlich vorhandenen Geldmitteln. Den Goldstandard gibt es ja nicht mehr und so regelt die Druckerpresse im Fall der Fälle erst mal alles.
Das Problem ist wenn dann eher die enorme Vorlaufzeit für den Aufbau moderner konventioneller Streitkräfte. Ein Eurofighter hat beispielsweise von der Planung bis zur Serienreife 17 Jahre gebraucht und ist schon heute, wo er endlich halbwegs Lauffähig ist, schon wieder völlig veraltet.
Mit solchen Zeitspannen kann man schwerlich große Kriege planen, denn innerhalb von zwei Jahrzehnten verändert sich die politische Wetterlage x-fach und die "Feinde" würden das große Rüsten Richtung Angriffskrieg natürlich mitbekommen.

Einen großen Krieg können kurzfristig also nur Mächte mit ausreichendem und konkurrenzfähigem "Ist"-Bestand lostreten und das sind eigentlich nur China, die USA oder Russland.
Der Rest ist zu klein. Da reicht es maximal für regionale Konflikte. Nur die drei Großen besitzen momentan das Potential, einen Weltkrieg anzufangen und womöglich auch (unter extrem hohen und nicht vertretbaren Verlusten, da die A-Karte irgendwann zwangsweise gezogen werden würde) zu gewinnen.
Und das wissen natürlich die Protagonisten auch. Daraus resultierte das jahrzehntelange Patt im Kalten Krieg. Auch ein Putin weiß, dass er NATO-Partner zwar mit Manövern ärgern kann, aber besser nicht angreifen sollte. Ein Kim weiß das nicht, aber da mache ich mir keinen großen Kopf. Die Zeichen mehren sich, dass der Dicke den Stress, den Trump ihm macht, nicht gut verkraftet. Und auch wenn der Dicke tatsächlich mal eine scharfe A-Waffe auf den Weg bringen würde, würden die Amerikaner nicht alle Silos öffnen und die gesamte Welt beglücken, sondern wohl eher einen Tarnkappenbomber mit einer Bombe mit entsprechender Leistung Richtung Pjöngjang schicken. Das würde China und Russland zwar auch stinksauer machen, aber letztendlich wohl noch als verhältnismäßig angesehen, keine totale Vernichtung der Welt nach sich ziehen. Denn am Ende hat niemand ein Interesse am globalen Atomkrieg und damit am eigenen Suizid. Weder Putin, Trump noch Xi Jinping.
MMn geht die Gefahr heutzutage weniger von Rhetorik, denn von Fehlfunktionen aus. Denn solche gab es schon auf allen Seiten.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Dezember 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Einen großen Krieg können kurzfristig also nur Mächte mit ausreichendem und konkurrenzfähigem "Ist"-Bestand lostreten und das sind eigentlich nur China, die USA oder Russland.
> Der Rest ist zu klein. Da reicht es maximal für regionale Konflikte. Nur die drei Großen besitzen momentan das Potential, einen Weltkrieg anzufangen und womöglich auch (unter extrem hohen und nicht vertretbaren Verlusten, da die A-Karte irgendwann zwangsweise gezogen werden würde) zu gewinnen.



Das ist leider nicht ganz richtig, jeder Despot welcher nur über eine A-Bombe verfügt, 
muss bei einem Angriff auf die Nato-Verteidigungsgemeinschaft mit einem verherrenden Gegenschlag rechnen.

Damit kann die ganze Welt aus den Angeln gehoben werden. 

Man hat gegen den Nordkoreanern zulange Zugeständnisse gemacht,
hätte man beizeiten die militärische Option gewählt, hätten wir jetzt dieses Problem nicht.

Von daher, irgendwie wiederholt sich die Geschichte, siehe Hitler.



Von daher ist solch ein Szenario nichts Neues.


----------



## Taskmaster (22. Dezember 2017)

Den Fall Nordkorea hatte ich ja auch angeschnitten. Auch wenn ein NATO-Mitglied (weder Japan noch Südkorea sind welche, stehen aber unter besonderem Schutz der USA) nuklear (bspw. durch einen kleinen Schurken wie Nordkorea) angegriffen werden würde, würde die Antwort definitiv angemessen, aber nicht "übertrieben krass" (sprich: nicht alle NATO-Atommächte entleeren ihre Silos, U-Boote und Co. bis zur letzten Rakete auf den Angreifer) ausfallen.
Es würde wohl eher eine Atombombe aus einem Tarnkappenbomber werden, während weitere strategisch wertvolle Ziele mit konventionellen Luftschlägen ausradiert werden würden.
Alles Weitere würde den Wert eines Nordkoreas schlicht übersteigen, die Führung wäre ausgelöscht und das "Du drückst ab, wir verwandeln Dich in Staub."-Prinzip wäre auch erfüllt.
Wegen eines Nordkoreas verstrahlt niemand halb/ganz Asien.

Hitler-Vergleiche sind anstrengend und nie wirklich treffend. Besser nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Dezember 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Es würde wohl eher eine Atombombe aus einem Tarnkappenbomber werden, während weitere strategisch wertvolle Ziele mit konventionellen Luftschlägen ausradiert werden würden.
> Alles Weitere würde den Wert eines Nordkoreas schlicht übersteigen, die Führung wäre ausgelöscht und das "Du drückst ab, wir verwandeln Dich in Staub."-Prinzip wäre auch erfüllt.
> Wegen eines Nordkoreas verstrahlt niemand halb/ganz Asien.



Nö, im A-Bombenkriegsfall würde es keine regionale Beschränkung geben,
da keiner genau wei&, über wieviele dieser Bomben genau verfügt.


----------



## Taskmaster (22. Dezember 2017)

Nun, das halte ich für Unfug. Im Falle eines direkten atomaren Schlagabtauschs zwischen China/Russland und den USA würden natürlich Erstgenannte europäische und israelische A-Waffenstandorte miteinbeziehen und alle Teilnehmer ihr Arsenal entleeren. Für ein Geplänkel a la Nordkorea jedoch nicht.
Die Anzahl der A-Waffen- und -fähigen Raketen dürfte noch immer verschwindend gering sein (allein wenn man die durchgesickerten Probleme um Kims Testgelände bedenkt... da läuft gerade mehr schief als richtig).
Über eine tatsächlich durch Nordkorea abgeschossene und scharfe Atomrakete wären China und Russland mit Sicherheit auch nicht sonderlich glücklich. Beide sehen zwar im Konflikt eine schöne Beschäftigungstherapie für die Erzfeind USA, dürften aber weniger bereit sein, für Kim und sein Nordkorea in den Tod zu gehen.
Russland war schon immer mehr am weltpolitischen "Spiel" gegen die USA in Korea, als an tatsächlichen Taten interessiert (weswegen man bspw. schon den Koreakrieg zwar strategisch maßgeblich lenkte, aber eben doch fast völlig passiv blieb und das Sterben den Chinesen und Nordkoreanern überließ). China beteiligt sich mittlerweile sogar an den UN-Sanktionen und scheint auch für weitere Maßnahmen offen.

Wenn Nordkorea irgendwas zündet und Amerika reagiert, wird es keinen Weltkrieg geben. "Nur" einen einzelnen tiefen und strahlenden Krater, wo sich Kim und seine Schergen gerade noch aufhielten und ein zerlegtes Militär, das durch seine völlig veraltete Ausstattung kaum einen Gegner für die US-Luftwaffe darstellt.


----------



## ARCdefender (22. Dezember 2017)

Durch die ganzen Änderungen in der US Militärdoktrin, die schon seit Bush über Obama und nun auch Trump gemacht wurden, ist die alte Pat Situation gar nicht mehr gegeben.
Schon 2015 haben führende Leute auf dem Gebiet davor gewarnt.
Atomarer Erstschlag als Option?: Experten warnen: Die US-Praventivstrategie fuhrt zu einem dritten Weltkrieg - FOCUS Online

Der unbenannte Mann in diesem Artikel von 2015, der sagte, warum setzen wir nicht unsere A Bomben mal ein, ist jetzt im übrigen der President der USA!
Wenn man sich nun anschaut was die Nato, USA gerade so anstellen, vor allem hier bei uns in Europa, sollten langsam wirklich dem Letztem ein Licht auf gehen.
Das Vorgehen von Trump, der wie ein Elefant im Porzellanladen wütet und heute auch noch das Schauspiel von Johnson in Russland, nun ja........
Ist mir eigentlich was entgangen, oder wo wurde hier in Deutschland berichtet was Johnson heute sagte, nämlich das Russland sich in die deutsche Bundestagswahl eingemischt hat?
Ist mir ganz neu die Information. 
Auch bei der Sache mit der Ukraine wieder kein Wort darüber, das auch von Kiev und Poroschenko keinerlei Anstalten gemacht werden irgendeine Auflage vom Minsk 2 umzusetzen, nur die bösen Russen müssen liefern.
BtW. UK bändelt gerade auch wieder ordentlich mit Polen an, Waffen und Militär usw. 
Russland beschimpfen es würde die EU Spalten, selber der größte Befürworter des Brexit und nun genau dem Land beistehen was gerade am meisten in der EU zusammen mit Orban und seinem Land die EU spalten.
DIE! Genau DIE schreien am lautesten Russland spaltet die EU! Das ist an bösen Zynismus nicht mehr zu überbieten.
Russland wird hier zum Sündenbock gemacht, damit man schon mal einen ALLEINIGEN Schuldigen hat, sollte es zu einem Krieg kommen.
Und die verantwortlichen in den USA schlagen sich die Schenkel vor lachen das sie genügend Idioten gefunden haben, die das da auf Europäischem Boden auch noch umsetzen, schön weit weg vor der eigenen Tür, das wird dann nur nicht viel nützen. Wenn die Amis glauben sie können nach einem Erstschlag alle Russischen Raketen abfangen, werden sie eine böse Überraschung erleben, leider glauben nicht wenige der Betonköpfe in Washington das dies möglich sein, Trump inklusive!

Nein durch Nordkorea wird zu 90% kein dritter Weltkrieg ausbrechen, aber bei eine Konfrontation USA/NATO gegen Russland ist Zapfenstreich und wenn man sich das Vorgehen einiger Nato-Staaten wie PL, UK und USA so ansieht ist das so gewollt.
Leider wird immer mehr deutlich, was eben aus dem verlinkten Artikel hervorgeht und schon 2015 richtig gedeutet wurde.

Das Einzige wie man das noch verhindern kann, ist sich von den USA abzuwenden, Europa endlich eigenständig zu machen, Nato Austritt aller EU Staaten und eine Gründung eines EU eigenen Militärbündnis, nur zum Zweck der Verteidigung.
Und Staaten die sich gerade so aufführen und meinen sie müssten durch ihre Rechten Regierungen und Gesetzesänderungen die Grundrechte der EU untergraben und brechen, sollten garnicht mehr so mit Samthandschuhen angefasst werden und aus der EU ausgeschlossen werden, ich habe damals schon gesagt, diese Staaten passen nicht in die EU und deren Grundgedanke und es ist ein Fehler sie aufzunehmen.
Leider wird das wohl ein Wunschdenken von mir bleiben.


----------



## RtZk (22. Dezember 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und allein das von mir nun fett Markierte  in deinem Beitrag zeigt schön das was ich die ganzen Seiten hier über die USA schon sage.
> Du erkennst es also selber und findest das auch noch ok?
> Ist es ok wenn ein Land, in dem eine Militärbasis der USA ist, Angst davor haben muss zu sagen, Hört mal wir möchten eure Basis in unserem souveränem Land nicht mehr haben.
> *Normal gibt es da nichts zu Zwingen, sie haben ein Stück Land gepachtet wo sie ihr Militär untergebracht haben und wenn der Verpächter sagt ich will nicht mehr, müsste das normal akzeptiert werden und man verlässt dieses souveräne Land auf das Bitten des Verpächters.*
> ...



Wir leben nicht in einer Welt wo alles fair und gerecht ist. Es ist wie in der Natur, der Stärkere setzt sich durch, so wie es auch seit Menschengedenken bei den Menschen selbst ist. Ob ich das gut heiße oder nicht spielt absolut keine Rolle, da ich nichts daran ändern kann und ich gebe ganz offen zu, das es mir wichtiger ist so leben zu können wie ich lebe, als, dass z.B Afrika auf einmal reich wird, denn Reichtum ist begrenzt und somit würde unser Wohlstand in Europa extrem sinken.  

Du kannst mir auch gerne sagen wer ist "man"? Hieße es er oder ich, würde der große Teil der Menschheit mit Ich antworten, und genau darum geht es.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Endlich mal gute Neuigkeiten:
> Jerusalem-Resolution: UN stellen sich gegen Trump | tagesschau.de
> 
> Auch wenn es nicht bindend ist hat es doch einen sehr großen Symbolischen Wert und zeigt das ein Großteil nicht mit dem Einverstanden ist was die USA machen.
> ...



So wie ich es gesagt habe, die UN Vollversammlung ist machtlos, der UN Sicherheitsrat hat die Macht , allerdings auch nur dann,  wenn Staaten auch etwaige Sanktionen auch mit tragen und nicht nur hohle Worte von sich geben wie China im Nordkorea Konflikt ( würden sie ihnen den Öl Hahn abdrehen wäre es das mit Nordkorea gewesen). Symbolische Werte sind irrelevant, wenn man nur sagt es gefällt mir nicht, dass zwingt niemanden etwas zu ändern.


----------



## ARCdefender (22. Dezember 2017)

Dann möchte ich dich aber auch in Zukunft Bitten nicht mehr auf Staaten wie Russland zu zeigen, die ihre Stärke nutzen!
Wenn schon gleiches Recht für Alle!


----------



## RtZk (22. Dezember 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich dich aber auch in Zukunft Bitten nicht mehr auf Staaten wie Russland zu zeigen, die ihre Stärke nutzen!
> Wenn schon gleiches Recht für Alle!



Wo war mein Fingerzeig auf Russland? Ich habe das eben nie gemacht.

@All keine Sau wird einen Weltkrieg wegen Nordkorea anfangen, Nordkorea hat vermutlich nicht mal 10 Raketen die mit Atomwaffen bestückt sind, und ankommen, bei nicht vorhandener Raketenabwehr, würden vielleicht 2 oder 3 , mit vorhandener mit viel Glück 1. Die USA würden NIEMALS die ganze Welt und damit auch sich selbst einäschern, weil ein Land einige wenige Atomwaffen gezündet hat.

Allgemein glaube ich, dass China im Falle eines Nordkoreanischen Angriffes auf Südkorea/Japan/Guam selbst sofortig in Nordkorea einmaschieren würde, um eine Besetzung durch die USA/Südkorea zu verhindern (und somit gut dazu stehen, weltpolitisch, da gegen einen "Bösen" vorgegangen und immer noch in Besitz einer Puffer Region).


----------



## ARCdefender (22. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wo war mein Fingerzeig auf Russland? Ich habe das eben nie gemacht.


Darum schrieb ich ja *"auf Staaten wie"*, Russland war da nur ein Platzhalter, kannst es gern durch Die ersetzen die Du hier schon an anderer stelle genannt hast.
Wie gesagt, gleiches recht für Alle.
Um so ein Denken abzuschaffen, wie Du es an den Tag legst wurden einst die UN geschaffen. Leider verkommt die UN durch das Veto-Recht zum Papiertiger.
Da muss es in der heutigen Zeit unbedingt Reformen geben, damit eben ein Staat, weil er stärker ist, nicht mehr im Alleingang Völkerechtswidrige Verstöße begehen kann.
In der jetzigen Form ist die UN leider gegen Staaten wie Russland, China und USA machtlos und kann leider nur symbolisch gegen ein Vorgehen protestieren, wie eben Gestern geschehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2017)

Die USA müsste ja eh noch Magendrücken bekommen wenn man an den letzten Krieg in / um Korea denkt.
Eine " Nato " ohne die USA nur für Europa wäre denkbar würde aber immense Kosten verursachen und gleichzeitig zu einem Aufrüsten der Welt beitragen. Ein weiterer Punkt wären die Sanktionen die kommen wenn man Trumpania aus dem fahrenden Wagen schubst. Wie wirkt es sich auf hiesige Im- und Exporte aus und was machen die jeweiligen Währungen.


----------



## RtZk (22. Dezember 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die USA müsste ja eh noch Magendrücken bekommen wenn man an den letzten Krieg in / um Korea denkt.
> Eine " Nato " ohne die USA nur für Europa wäre denkbar würde aber immense Kosten verursachen und gleichzeitig zu einem Aufrüsten der Welt beitragen. Ein weiterer Punkt wären die Sanktionen die kommen wenn man Trumpania aus dem fahrenden Wagen schubst. Wie wirkt es sich auf hiesige Im- und Exporte aus und was machen die jeweiligen Währungen.



Eine Nato ohne die USA müsste von GB und Frankreich mit einem"Nuklearschutzschild" versehen werden und ich glaube nicht, dass die Franzosen oder Briten ihre eigene Existenz für die eines anderen Staates opfern würden. Bevor mir jemand kommt mit das geht auch ohne, Nuklearwaffen haben der Welt die längste Friedenszeit gebracht (im Sinne von großen Kriegen und nicht zwergenhaften Regionalkonflikten) die es jemals gegeben hat.

Ich weiß nicht genau was du mit aus dem Wagenschubsen meinst, aber, wenn du damit Sanktionen gegen die USA meinst, würde die Weltwirtschaft einbrechen und mit ihr jede Währung.


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Bevor mir jemand kommt mit das geht auch ohne, Nuklearwaffen haben der Welt die längste Friedenszeit gebracht (im Sinne von großen Kriegen und nicht zwergenhaften Regionalkonflikten) die es jemals gegeben hat.



Das weißt du nicht, weil es seit über 70 Jahren keine Welt ohne Nuklearwaffen gibt.
Und wo haben Nuklearwaffen Frieden gebracht? Auf der Welt gibt es mehr als genug Krieg.
Und die Nuklearmächte haben ja immer ihre Vorzimmer, wo sie andere für sich kämpfen lassen.


----------



## RtZk (22. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das weißt du nicht, weil es seit über 70 Jahren keine Welt ohne Nuklearwaffen gibt.
> Und wo haben Nuklearwaffen Frieden gebracht? Auf der Welt gibt es mehr als genug Krieg.
> Und die Nuklearmächte haben ja immer ihre Vorzimmer, wo sie andere für sich kämpfen lassen.



Tote 1.Weltkrieg: ~40Mio
Tote 2. Weltkrieg: ~65Mio
Sowie eine unglaublich hohe Prozentzahlen (gemessen an der derzeitigen Weltbevölkerung) in den unzähligen großen Kriegen vor dieser Zeit. 

Die Toten durch Kriege seit dem letzen Weltkrieg sind lächerlich gering gegen solche Zahlen. 

Jeder aber wirklich auch jeder Historiker wird dir das bestätigen, es wäre zu 100% zu einem Krieg zwischen der Sovietunion und den Vereinigten Staaten gekommen und somit zum 3. Weltkrieg, der die Beiden davor, selbst ohne Atomwaffen, problemlos in den Schatten gestellt hätte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2017)

Das mit Euro Armee hatte ich nur aufgegriffen wie auch das Wort Nato den Platzhalter darstellen sollte für den möglichen Namen der Allianz. Das mit dem schupsen war als westliches Bündnis ohne die USA zu sehen. Ich habe die berüchtigten Waffen bewußt rausgelassen da ja schon alleine die Aufstellung mehr Geld kostet was die möglichen Staaten aufbringen könnten ( meine Meinung ). Dann wäre die Frage von wem man die bösen Waffen beziehen könnte wem die zugeordnet werden bzw. wer welche überhaupt besitzen dürfte. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das man der BRD so einen Status nicht zugestehen würde. 


> Bevor mir jemand kommt mit das geht auch ohne, Nuklearwaffen haben der Welt die längste Friedenszeit gebracht


Wohl eher zufällig da so mancher an richtiger Stelle etwas als Nichtangriff sah anstatt dem Oberbefehlshaber einzuschalten. Der Krieg im Nahem Osten mit seinen kurzen Pausen ist doch kein Weltfrieden und Atomwaffen helfen niemanden weil die Welt dann im A.. wäre und der gewonnene Krieg keinen wirklichen Vorteil bringt wenn man See dreiäugige Fische fängt im Abnedrot der 2 Monde.


----------



## RtZk (22. Dezember 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das mit Euro Armee hatte ich nur aufgegriffen wie auch das Wort Nato den Platzhalter darstellen sollte für den möglichen Namen der Allianz. Das mit dem schupsen war als westliches Bündnis ohne die USA zu sehen. Ich habe die berüchtigten Waffen bewußt rausgelassen da ja schon alleine die Aufstellung mehr Geld kostet was die möglichen Staaten aufbringen könnten ( meine Meinung ). Dann wäre die Frage von wem man die bösen Waffen beziehen könnte wem die zugeordnet werden bzw. wer welche überhaupt besitzen dürfte. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das man der BRD so einen Status nicht zugestehen würde.
> 
> Wohl eher zufällig da so mancher an richtiger Stelle etwas als Nichtangriff sah anstatt dem Oberbefehlshaber einzuschalten. Der Krieg im Nahem Osten mit seinen kurzen Pausen ist doch kein Weltfrieden und Atomwaffen helfen niemanden weil die Welt dann im A.. wäre und der gewonnene Krieg keinen wirklichen Vorteil bringt wenn man See dreiäugige Fische fängt im Abnedrot der 2 Monde.



In den Kriegen im Nahen Osten sind aber vergleichsweise wenige Menschen gestorben, und klar es gab immer wieder kritische Phasen im Kalten Krieg, aber ohne diesen würden wir heute nicht leben wie wir leben, sondern ziemlich sicher unter Sovietischer Herrschaft.
Denn, auch, wenn es viele immer wieder gerne vergessen, das menschenverachtende Regime in der Sovietunion war nicht besser als das Deutschlands zwischen 1933 und 1945.


----------



## ARCdefender (22. Dezember 2017)

Das stimmt ja alles soweit, leider haben sich aber viele Sachen geändert und einer der Großen denkt er wäre nun klar im Vorteil und könnte das packen.
Man muss sich nur vor die Augen führen was Obama über Russland so sagte, eine Regionalmacht hat er die RF genannt, daran kann man doch sehen das die Amis wirklich glauben sie wären Überlegen.
Und welche großen Dinge nur aus Glauben und Dummheit angezettelt wurden hat uns die Vergangenheit sehr oft gezeigt.
In den USA sitzen leider nicht wenige die wirklich glauben sie könnten Russland in die Knie zwingen und leider hocken Die oft auch auf wichtigen Positionen in der Politik.
Und genau diese Hardliner sind es die mir sorgen machen und die auch gezielt immer wieder Öl ins Feuer kippen. 

Aber wie gesagt wenn es Knallt können die USA mit ihrem Schild nicht den eintritt der Russischen MIRV verhindern, das schafft kein Abwehrsystem, auch wenn die Amis das glauben. Und die Russen haben einen Haufen Intercontis mit MIRV
Und glaubt mir, die gehen vollautomatisch beim Gegenschlag los, dafür sorgt dann das System selber.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> In den Kriegen im Nahen Osten sind aber vergleichsweise wenige Menschen gestorben, und klar es gab immer wieder kritische Phasen im Kalten Krieg, aber ohne diesen würden wir heute nicht leben wie wir leben, sondern ziemlich sicher unter Sovietischer Herrschaft.


Vollzitate bitte nur wenn schon jemand anderes dazwischen geschrieben hat, da die nur da Sinn machen und die Mods nicht die Keule polieren.
Ob einer stirbt oder 1 mio wäre erstmal egal, es ging nur um den angeblichen Dauerfrieden wegen dem Pfui Bah Zeugs und da zeigt der Nahe Osten das man sich über Jahrzehnte hinweg auch ohne dem Zeugs bekriegen kann. Das mit dem Wunsch nach einem gesamten roten Deutschland hatten wir schon und dazu hatte ich schon erwähnt das wohl eher unmöglich gewesen wäre. Da hätte die rote Armee schon vor den Amis quasi bis nach Frankreich und Co vordringen müssen und nicht nur bis Berlin. Lt. den Geschichtsbüchern hat doch fast jedes Land genug Leichen im Keller gehabt und der Unterschied war nur die Regierungsform um ein Leben mit Freiheiten zu haben.


----------



## RtZk (22. Dezember 2017)

Hättest du den Post richtig gelesen, dann hättest du auch dieses hier gelesen "im Sinne von großen Kriegen und nicht zwergenhaften Regionalkonflikten" .  Der Nah Ost Konflikt ist nichts anderes als ein kleiner regionaler Konflikt.  
Dir ist die damalige Doktrin der Nato bekannt? Die Nato ging von einer konventionellen Überlegenheit der Sovietstreitkräfte aus und sah ausdrücklich den Einsatz taktischer Nuklearwaffen vor um die Panzerstreitmacht aufzuhalten. Und die Franzosen hätten Deutschland eingeäschert sobald sich die feindlichen Truppen dem Rhein genähert hätten.
Naja ich wüsste was ich wählen würden, wenn mir die Wahl zwischen Wohlstand und Armut,  sowie Freiheit und Unterdrückung gestellt werden würde.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2017)

> Der Nah Ost Konflikt ist nichts anderes als ein kleiner regionaler Konflikt.


Was ist mit dem daraus resultierenden Terror der in die Welt getragen wird um die restliche Welt zur Einmischung zu zwingen oder eine Pro Haltung zu revidieren.


> Naja ich wüsste was ich wählen würden, wenn mir die Wahl zwischen  Wohlstand und Armut,  sowie Freiheit und Unterdrückung gestellt werden  würde.


Wenn man sein Leben so betrachtet ist es leicht so zu reden, nur wie ist es wenn man in so ein System hineingeboren wurde und nix anderes kennt


----------



## ARCdefender (23. Dezember 2017)

Na der Ukraine Konflikt muß doch mal endlich richtig eskalieren,damit man gegenRussland vorgehen kann und darum machen die USA DAS:

US-Regierung: USA wollen Ukraine mit Waffen beliefern | tagesschau.de


2018 können wir feiern, dann herrscht hier in Europa eine BOMBEN-Stimmung.


----------



## RtZk (23. Dezember 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem daraus resultierenden Terror der in die Welt getragen wird um die restliche Welt zur Einmischung zu zwingen oder eine Pro Haltung zu revidieren.
> 
> Wenn man sein Leben so betrachtet ist es leicht so zu reden, nur wie ist es wenn man in so ein System hineingeboren wurde und nix anderes kennt



Wie viele sind den letztendlich durch Terroranschläge gestorben? Einige wenige Tausend, mehr nicht (natürlich ist jeder einzelne einer zu viel, aber verglichen mit den Todes Zahlen der Weltkriege ist es halt wenig). 
Naja, ich bin nun mal hier geboren, genauso wie du und daher brauche ich auch nicht darüber nachdenken, was sonst "wäre" , da ich nur hier hätte geboren werden können (und zu diesem Zeitpunkt).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2017)

Warum willst du permanent Tote zählen und gegeneinander aufwiegen, wo ich nur anmerken wollte das dadurch andere Staaten durch solche Aktionen genötigt werden können sich in Konflikte einzumischen. Ich rede nicht von den USA die sowieso wie ein fliegender Händler bei jedem Konflikt zur Stelle ist.
Warum schreibst du etwas wie wenn ich dort geboren wäre und Co ohne einen Gedanken daran zu investieren wie es wohl aussehen könnte. Klingt wie der deutsche Klischeeurlauber im fernen Ausland, wo man nach der Rückkehr von einem tollen Urlaub schwärmt den man eh nur mit deutschen Essen und Bier gestaltet hat und Kultur und Landessitte sowie Sprache völlig ignoriert ( so wie imTV dargestellt ).

Uih, da rammt Trumpy dem Putin ja ein nettes Messer in den Rücken aber bei " America first " war ja nix anderes zu erwarten um sich eine neue Marionette zu angeln


----------



## Adi1 (23. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wie viele sind den letztendlich durch Terroranschläge gestorben? Einige wenige Tausend, mehr nicht



Das sind schon einige mehr wenn man mal Afghanistan, Pakistan , Indonesien und die paar in Europa zusammenrechnet.


----------



## JePe (23. Dezember 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Na der Ukraine Konflikt muß doch mal endlich richtig eskalieren,damit man gegenRussland vorgehen kann und darum machen die USA DAS:
> 
> US-Regierung: USA wollen Ukraine mit Waffen beliefern | tagesschau.de
> 
> ...



Pardon? Sowohl Radio Moskau als auch die diversen Weltverschwoerungsdetektoren hier im Forum wurden doch nicht muede zu versichern, es gaebe keine russischen Soldaten in der Ukraine? Wie koennten da 210 Panzer*abwehr*raketen Russland bedrohen?

Und "Bombenstimmung" haben wir in Europa spaetestens seit 2014. Da hat Russland die Krim annektiert.


----------



## ARCdefender (23. Dezember 2017)

JePe, dann nimm schon mal dein M16 in die Hand und geh an die Front für die USA, besser gestern als Heute.
Weder die Nato, noch die EU noch die USA haben dort etwas zu suchen.
Hätten diese 3 nicht in der Ukraine den Putsch initialisiert, was Obama ja sogar zugegeben hat, das da massig $ für locker gemacht wurden, wäre deine Krim immer noch Ukrainisch und im Osten herrschte Ruhe.
Hör hier mit deinen einseitigen Geschwätz auf, oder bist Du einer der Internet Trolle die im Namen der NSA und Co hier versuchen das Feindbild Russland aufzubauen, damit die braven Europäer für die USA in den Krieg ziehen?
Wie Blind und Uneinsichtig muss man eigentlich sein um nicht zu sehen was da für ein Spiel gespielt wird.


----------



## JePe (23. Dezember 2017)

Du hast vergessen "Soros" zu sagen.

Ansonsten wiederhole ich meine Frage - wie koennen 210 Panzer*abwehr*raketen eine Bedrohung fuer Russland sein, dass nicht muede wird zu versichern, dass es gar nicht in der Ukraine aktiv sei?


----------



## ARCdefender (23. Dezember 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Ansonsten wiederhole ich meine Frage - wie koennen 210 Panzer*abwehr*raketen eine Bedrohung fuer Russland sein, dass nicht muede wird zu versichern, dass es gar nicht in der Ukraine aktiv sei?


*Wo hat Russland gesagt das diese Waffen eine Gefahr für Russland sind? WO? Belege bitte von deiner Seite hätte ich da gern.*
Russland sagt einzig und allein das diese Waffen zu einer weiteren Deeskalation führen wird und es der Waffenruhe nicht dienlich ist. Komisch das genau jetzt wo wieder eine Waffenruhe für Weihnachten angekündigt ist die USA Waffen liefern, wo ich mich frage wovon die Ukraine die Pleite bis zum Mond ist die bezahlen wollen, der IWF hat Poroschenko nich mal mehr einen Kredit genehmigt!
*Des Weiteren sehe ich nicht das sich die Separatisten weiter Richtung Kiev ausgedehnt oder bewegt haben, gegen welche vorrückenden Panzer sollen den nun diese Javelin eingesetzt werden? Hätte ich auch gern eine Antwort von dir, auf diese Frage.*
Und wer sich mit Waffen etwas auskennt weis auch das eben das Javelin System unter dem richtigen Kommando eben nicht nur als Panzerabwehr genutzt werden kann.
Ich weiss also nicht was diese Waffen dort verloren haben, die laut Minsk 2 garnicht an der Frontlinie zu suchen haben.
Wo mit wir bei einem weiter Punkt wären!
*Wieviel von den Zusagen Poroschenkos und Kiev zu Minsk 2 wurden gleich noch von deren Seite umgesetzt? Beantworte mir diese Frage bitte auch!*
Ach ich verstehe, Zusagen muss nur Russland und die Separatisten erfüllen. Ja passt schon wenn man sich das Verhalten der USA und seiner Freunde gegenüber UN Resolutionen ansieht.



JePe schrieb:


> Du hast vergessen "Soros" zu sagen.



Hör auf hier wieder Leute, in dem Fall mich, in die VT Ecke zu schieben.
Lesen, Begreifen, auch wenn es nicht dein Leitmedium ist und der Bericht nicht deinem USA Leitbild ansprechen dürfte:
Ukraine: Haben die Amis den Maidan gekauft? | ZEIT ONLINE
Also alles nur VT ja, dann bringe bitte auch Belege für diese Behauptung

*Edit*: Keine hier behauptet Russland ist unschuldig, aber hier nur Russland als alleinigen Verursacher darzustellen ist einfach nur grotesk und zeigt ganz klar eine Einseitige Sicht auf die Dinge.
Und auch noch mal die Frage an Dich, ist ein durch und durch korrupter Staat, der auch noch Faschisten unterstützt es wirklich wert einen Krieg in Europa Nato/Russland zu riskieren?

Aber bei dir fällt mir nur ein: Unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige König. 
Bin mal auf deine Antworten zu meinen Fragen und deinen Hieb und Stichfesten Beläge gespannt. 

Und lasse dir zu Weihnachten schon mal Spielzeugpanzer schenken, dann kannst Du schon mal den Krieg gegen Russland unter Christbaum spielen.


----------



## JePe (23. Dezember 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> *Wo hat Russland gesagt das diese Waffen eine Gefahr für Russland sind? WO? Belege bitte von deiner Seite hätte ich da gern.*



Du hast diese These verklausuliert vorgebracht:

_Na der Ukraine Konflikt muß doch mal endlich richtig eskalieren,damit man gegenRussland vorgehen kann(...)_

Weshalb ich auch Dir die Frage stelle, wie 210 Panzer*abwehr*raketen der Tueroeffner sein sollen, endlich "gegen Russland vorgehen" zu koennen? Wirst Du mir diese Frage jemals beantworten? Kannst Du es? Oder kommen stattdessen wieder neue Nebelkerzen Gegenfragen?



ARCdefender schrieb:


> *Des Weiteren sehe ich nicht das sich die Separatisten weiter Richtung Kiev ausgedehnt oder bewegt haben, gegen welche vorrückenden Panzer sollen den nun diese Javelin eingesetzt werden? Hätte ich auch gern eine Antwort von dir, auf diese Frage.*



Der souveraene Staat Ukraine darf sich Verteidigungswaffen erst dann liefern lassen, wenn der feindliche Panzer schon vor der Rada parkt?



ARCdefender schrieb:


> *Wieviel von den Zusagen Poroschenkos und Kiev zu Minsk 2 wurden gleich noch von deren Seite umgesetzt? Beantworte mir diese Frage bitte auch!*



Warum sollte ich Deinen Pudding an die Wand nageln? Welche Relevanz haben die von Dir suggerierten Kiewer Verstoesse fuer die in Rede stehende Lieferung von Verteidigungswaffen?



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Lesen, Begreifen, auch wenn es nicht dein Leitmedium ist und der Bericht nicht deinem USA Leitbild ansprechen dürfte:
> Ukraine: Haben die Amis den Maidan gekauft? | ZEIT ONLINE



Hast Du den Artikel denn gelesen? Falls Ja, hast Du ihn jedenfalls nicht verstanden. Denn in der Summe werden dort die genau gegenteiligen Thesen zu dem vertreten, was Du hier gebetsmuehlenartig behauptest.


----------



## ARCdefender (23. Dezember 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Hast Du den Artikel denn gelesen? Falls Ja, hast Du ihn jedenfalls nicht verstanden. Denn in der Summe werden dort die genau gegenteiligen Thesen zu dem vertreten, was Du hier gebetsmuehlenartig behauptest.



Ja habe ich und auch das die USA zugegeben haben das geld zu zahlen, angeblich nur für soziale Projekte, wo sind den diese Sozialen Ergebnisse?
Wenn man den Bericht liest, sollte man dann die Aussagen auch mal richtig hinterfragen und sich nicht von eben diesen Leiten lassen.
Aber stimmt, wenn Russland was abstreitet ist es eine Lüge, die USA sagen immer die Wahrheit.

Und zum Rest, danke für* keine einzige Antwort auf meine Fragen*, sondern wieder nur Gegenfragen und oder Ausweichende Argumente die von meinen Fragen an dich ablenken.
Aber so kennt man das nicht anders von Dir, ich sag ja, geh am besten gleich los die bösen Russen bekämpfen.



JePe schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich Deinen Pudding an die Wand nageln?



Meinst Du den Pudding:
*Auszug aus Minsk 2:*


> *Innerhalb von 30 Tagen soll das ukrainische Parlament in Kiew eine Autonomie „bestimmter Regionen der Gebiete Lugansk und Donezk“ beschließen*


Hmm 30 Tage dauern also von Anfang 2015 bis Ende offen?


----------



## Schaffe89 (23. Dezember 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich Deinen Pudding an die Wand nageln? Welche Relevanz haben die von Dir suggerierten Kiewer Verstoesse fuer die in Rede stehende Lieferung von Verteidigungswaffen?



Kiew hat weit mehr zu der angespannten Lage beigetragen als das Russland jemals getan hat und bewegt sich keinen Meter bezüglich der Autonomiefragen auf Geheiß der USA.
Niemand in Kiew musste die Seperatisten anfangen zu beschießen, man hätte auch Reden und verhandeln können.
In Europa gibt es dafür Wahlen, obwohl Katalonien laut Verfassung jede Legitimierung fehlt. Nach dem US Putsch der ukrainischen Regierung bestand eine Art rechtsfreier Raum und ab dem Zeitpunkt ist es absolut logisch dass auch Putin einen Fuß in der Tür hat.

Am Ende hätte alles auf Verhandlungen hinauslaufen müssen, bevor überhaupt geschossen wird, aber den USA war das Heartland um Russland einkreisen zu können schlicht und einfach zu wichtig, deshalb haben sie dort auch die neue Regierung besetzt.

Mal dir die Geschehnisse doch mal auf einem Zeitstrahl auf und bleib ein wenig neutraler und versuch mal Fragen auch zu beantworten.
Was ist es für ein Zeichen an Russlands wenn die USA über dem großen Teich Waffenlieferungen tätigen. Das ist ein inner-Europäischer Konflikt der jetzt nochmal unnötig weiter eskalieren wird.



> Weshalb ich auch Dir die Frage stelle, wie 210 Panzer*abwehr*raketen  der Tueroeffner sein sollen, endlich "gegen Russland vorgehen" zu  koennen? Wirst Du mir diese Frage jemals beantworten? Kannst Du es? Oder  kommen stattdessen wieder neue Nebelkerzen Gegenfragen?



Ich denke hier ist eher der Symbolcharakter wichtig. USA liefern Waffen in die Ostukraine. Bisher haben sich die USA da abseits der verdeckten Lieferungen offiziell zurückgehalten.
Dass dies nicht mehr gilt, zeigt erneut dass sich die Hardliner durchgesetzt haben. Sobald Tillerson ausgetauscht worden ist, kann man sich noch auf mehr gefasst machen, dann wird mal wohl Atomraketen in Japan und vielleicht sogar Südkorea stationieren.

Einen Krieg wie Bush ihn damals gegen den Irak geführt hat, wird es nicht geben, dafür ist die USA innenpolitisch zu schwach.
Man muss erst überall zündeln um die Potenziale zu holen, vor allem dann wenn man gar keine Wahl mehr hat.
Aber Russland wird sich gegen den US Imperialismus wehren und auch China baut in Tschibuti die erste Militärbasis und ist bald fertig.

Die Welt wird multipolar selbst wenn die USA vor einem Krieg nicht zurückschrecken und wenn sie so weitermachen gibts den eher früher als später.
Was hat der Einfluss Russlands in die Ukraine (all die Jahre) nicht Europa geschadet, aber der russische Bär will ja immer mehr und verliert eigentlich überall an Einfluss, die Medien müssen nur einem vom Pferd erzählen und schon wird es geglaubt.

Die USA haben die letzten Jahr sehr erfolgreich im Nahen Osten geputscht, auch Syrien war ein Erfolg, genauso der Irak, Afghanistan, Ukraine etc.
Fehlt nur noch der Weg durch Afghanistan über Kirgisistan dann wird der sanitair belt um Russland schlagkräftig.

Es heißt ja Joint Vision 2020. 2 Jahre sind noch zeit.


----------



## ARCdefender (23. Dezember 2017)

Wenigstens appellieren Merkel und Macron noch mit Vernunft und sagen es muss friedlich gelöst werden. Aber an sowas hatten die USA noch nie Interesse.
USA = Frieden schaffen mit noch mehr Waffen. 
Danke für Nichts!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2017)

Es hat ja auch nie einer den Amis je auf die Finger gehauen da fängt dann irgendwann auch der weiteste Heiligenschein an zu drücken.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Dezember 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Wenigstens appellieren Merkel und Macron noch mit Vernunft und sagen es muss friedlich gelöst werden. Aber an sowas hatten die USA noch nie Interesse.
> USA = Frieden schaffen mit noch mehr Waffen.
> Danke für Nichts!



Richtig, hinter der Hand versorgt aber unsere Rüstungdindustrie jeden Konflikt mit Waffen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2017)

So sieht es leider aus und selbst ein Embargo läßt sich ja einfach über Zwischenhändler umgehen. Für die Waffenindustrie hat es einen netten Nebeneffekt indem so auch die Forschung / Entwicklung bequem sehen kann.
Zur Zeit läuft ja viel über das Miltär der SU im TV. Vieles vor dem man Angst hatte oder hat wäre nie so heiss gegessen worden. Was nützt eine Riesenarmee wenn die Ausbildung merh als Mangelhaft ist und die Waffen die nicht halten was versprochen wurde. Gab ja auch Panzer wenn man die aus dem tiefsten Osten hätte anrücken lassen man hier Zeit gehabt hätte einen Panzer zu entwickeln, erproben und eine gewisse Anzahl hätte bauen können. Da waren Fahrzeuge im Bestand die keine 200 km schafften ohne massive Defekte oder so versoffen waren das eine Tankfüllung nicht mal für 100 km reichte. Man braucht ja nur mal an das zu denken was Papis Wehrmacht hatte


----------



## Adi1 (23. Dezember 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> So sieht es leider aus und selbst ein Embargo läßt sich ja einfach über Zwischenhändler umgehen. Für die Waffenindustrie hat es einen netten Nebeneffekt indem so auch die Forschung / Entwicklung bequem sehen kann.
> Zur Zeit läuft ja viel über das Miltär der SU im TV. Vieles vor dem man Angst hatte oder hat wäre nie so heiss gegessen worden. Was nützt eine Riesenarmee wenn die Ausbildung merh als Mangelhaft ist und die Waffen die nicht halten was versprochen wurde. Gab ja auch Panzer wenn man die aus dem tiefsten Osten hätte anrücken lassen man hier Zeit gehabt hätte einen Panzer zu entwickeln, erproben und eine gewisse Anzahl hätte bauen können. Da waren Fahrzeuge im Bestand die keine 200 km schafften ohne massive Defekte oder so versoffen waren das eine Tankfüllung nicht mal für 100 km reichte. Man braucht ja nur mal an das zu denken was Papis Wehrmacht hatte




Ja , Meister

No Money, no funny.


----------



## LordMurmel (23. Dezember 2017)

Hey,

Jede Vorraussage die nicht von den Wettergurus stammt kann man gegen die Wand fahren, woher wollen die Wissen ob der Weltkrieg ausbrechen soll?
Dazu kommt noch die Frage ob und wielange noch die Auseinandersetzungen zwischen Putin, Kim, Erdogan und Trump laufen, weil sobald das "geklärt" ist könnten wir auch mal alle wieder schlafen..

MFG
Moritz W.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Dezember 2017)

Der wird schon mal kommen, letztendlich wird damit auch ein Haufen Kohle verdient.


----------



## ARCdefender (23. Dezember 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Richtig, hinter der Hand versorgt aber unsere Rüstungdindustrie jeden Konflikt mit Waffen.



Damit hast Du leider Gottes Recht  

Und die nächste Meldung direkt vor Weihnachten:
Einsatz im Atlantik: NATO in Sorge wegen russischer U-Boote | meta.tagesschau.de

Ich schätze das wird 2018 knallen, also genießt diese Weihnachten.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Dezember 2017)

Es wird schon demnächst mal knallen,
Waffen müssen ja letztendlich auch eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Poulton (23. Dezember 2017)

Geht das wieder los. 
Wo ist eigentlich der Weltkrieg geblieben, der, wenn man sich anschaut was von den VTlern und Truthern seit Jahr und Tag im WiPoWi geschrieben wird, gleich am Folgetag ihres Beitrags, spätestens jedoch zu Neujahr, beginnen soll? Ist er vielleicht schüchtern sowie verstockt und hat sich unter einem Stein versteckt, ist er schon auf der großen After-Show-Party oder ist es einfach nur die blühende Fanatasie von Jebsen-Groupies?


----------



## ARCdefender (23. Dezember 2017)

Nun ja Poulton, ich glaube nicht an VT oder Wahrsager, aber was hier in den letzten Monaten läuft und das in einem immer schnellerem Tempo ist alles andere als beruhigend.
Es kann doch keiner mehr abstreiten das diese Situation zwischen USA/Nato und Russland zunehmend eskaliert.
Auch der schnelle Abzug aller russischen Offiziere aus der OstUkraine, die am JCCC mitbeteiligen waren, lässt nichts Gutes erahnen.
Ich weiss nicht was mit der Welt los ist, aber scheinbar drehen mittlerweile alle am Rad.
Ich hoffe ja auch noch auf den gesunden Menschenverstand, wenn ich mir unsere Kandidaten an den Führungspositionen so ansehe kommen mir da starke Zweifel auf.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Dezember 2017)

Naja, schaue dir mal die globale politische Weltlage etwas genauer an,
dann wirst du schon erkennen, dass es sehr viele Konfliktherde gibt.


----------



## ARCdefender (24. Dezember 2017)

Ja, man sollte meinen die Menschen würden endlich mal die wirklichen Probleme dieser Welt erkennen. Aber Krieg scheint den meisten im Blut zu liegen.
Ich versuche mich ja auch zu Beruhigen, weil ich letzende so nicht ändern kann, was mir aber schwer fällt, weil mich das alles wütend und traurig macht.
Ich hoffe nur das es schnell geht wenn es dann soweit ist.

Und wenn man so etwas liest, kann man es mit der Angst bekommen, das so Einer am rotem Knopf sitzt:
Donald Trump: "New York Times" zieht Fazit zu Einwanderungspolitik - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Einfach nur Geisteskrank!


----------



## Adi1 (24. Dezember 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ja, man sollte meinen die Menschen würden endlich mal die wirklichen Probleme dieser Welt erkennen. Aber Krieg scheint den meisten im Blut zu liegen.
> Ich versuche mich ja auch zu Beruhigen, weil ich letzende so nicht ändern kann, was mir aber schwer fällt, weil mich das alles wütend und traurig macht.
> Ich hoffe nur das es schnell geht wenn es dann soweit ist.



Das geht mir auch so 

Deine Euphorie kann ich jedoch nicht teilen, eher wird es  noch schlimmer kommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2017)

> dass es sehr viele Konfliktherde gibt.


Oder ist es einfach nur so das man gerade bei dem Thema extrem sensibilisiert ist. Gab schon öfters mal Umfragen wo nach einer angeblichen Häufung von Vorfällen es sich zeigte das es nur einen gerinegn oder keinen Anstieg gab. Mitunter ist es ja nur so das eben die Presse und Co. eher auf Themen reflektieren die die Welt gerade bewegen oder im Fokus liegen.



> Ja, man sollte meinen die Menschen würden endlich mal die wirklichen Probleme dieser Welt erkennen.


Sind wohl zu langweilig, bringen kein Prestige, Geld, Macht oder was denen gerade in der Bumsbirne rumschwebt


----------



## ARCdefender (24. Dezember 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Deine Euphorie kann ich jedoch nicht teilen, eher wird es  noch schlimmer kommen.



Euphorie? Nein, ich hab Angst auch wegen meiner Kinder.


----------



## ARCdefender (24. Dezember 2017)

Ich denke damit dürften meine Angst und Begründungen zwischen einem Krieg Nato/Russland nun bestätigt sein .
US-General stimmt Soldaten auf "grossen Krieg" ein - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## orca113 (24. Dezember 2017)

Ach was jetzt hör doch mal auf Mensch. Heute ist Heiligabend und du kommst wieder mit so einem dämlichen Ami der Stuss erzählt daher. Dem Spiegel kannst du eh nichts glauben. (welchem Blatt kann man das heute noch...)


----------



## FoxXsays (24. Dezember 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ich denke damit dürften meine Angst und Begründungen zwischen einem Krieg Nato/Russland nun bestätigt sein .
> US-General stimmt Soldaten auf "grossen Krieg" ein - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Weiter unten im Artikel wird doch die Aussage "Es wird Krieg geben" bereits gedeutet und relativiert.

Ich glaube kaum, dass Putin gegen Trump Krieg führen wird. So verrückt beide auch sind, aber das kann sich keiner der beiden leisten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2017)

Wie Trump bei der Jerusalem Frage droht nun Nord Korea allen Staaten die sich bei der UN Sanktion gegen sie stellen mit der Kriegsdrohung.


----------



## orca113 (24. Dezember 2017)

Ernsthaft, die ganzen Spinner, Trump, Kim und was weiß ich sollten sich entweder mal volllaufen lassen oder noch besser, mal richtig Vö...ln. 

Wenn ich nichts besseres zu tun habe als mit krieg und schiesserei zu drohen dann stimmt definitiv was nicht im oberstüpchen. Mal richtig durchpusten hilft.

Sowas bescheuertes ehrlich.


----------



## ARCdefender (25. Dezember 2017)

FoxXsays schrieb:


> Weiter unten im Artikel wird doch die Aussage "Es wird Krieg geben" bereits gedeutet und relativiert.



Ja ja weil der Pressesprecher dieses US General das so sagt wie es wohl stimmen. Wie naiv muß man da eigentlich sein?

Danke an Herrn Austern für diese Kolumne:
Russland unter Wladimir Putin: Das Marchen des Westens - Kolumne - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Sollten sich mal ein paar User hier, die in Russland den Teufel sehen durchlesen und sich mal Gedanken drüber machen, ob Sie nicht auch schon der Paranoia der USA verfallen sind.

Ich sags noch mal, wenn wir uns nicht schnellstens von der USA und Nato distanzieren und mit Uns meine ich ganz Europa, werden wir bald die dummen Bauern auf dem Schlachtfeld Europa sein die fallen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2017)

Die Welt ist halt voll von Vorurteilen da spielt auch die Epoche keine Rolle in der es dazu kam. Auch das es nur legitim ist dem westlichen Bündnis alles zu erlauben bzw. gutzuheißen aber bei dem Gegenüber als großes Verbrechen darzustellen. Jeder der einen Geheimdienst hat dürfte sich nicht beschweren wie unsere Marionette es ja schon zeigte mit den Abhörgeschichten der USA in unserem Land.


> wenn wir uns nicht schnellstens von der USA und Nato distanzieren und  mit Uns meine ich ganz Europa, werden wir bald die dummen Bauern auf dem  Schlachtfeld Europa sein die fallen.


Wo wäre da im Kriegsfall für uns der Unterschied? In meinen Augen wäre es nur der Wechsel vom Kollateralschaden zum nötigen Opfer der westlichen Welt


----------



## JePe (26. Dezember 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ja ja weil der Pressesprecher dieses US General das so sagt wie es wohl stimmen. Wie naiv muß man da eigentlich sein?



Was ist wahrscheinlicher - dass ein ranghoher Offizier sich vor seinen Soldaten produziert, erst redet und hinterher andere fuer ihn denken muessen oder dass "der Ami" zwar fies genug ist, einen Weltkrieg anzetteln zu wollen ... aber auch doof genug, es rechtzeitig vorher anzukuendigen?

Tja, wie naiv muss man eigentlich sein?



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Sollten sich mal ein paar User hier, die in Russland den Teufel sehen durchlesen und sich mal Gedanken drüber machen, ob Sie nicht auch schon der Paranoia der USA verfallen sind.



Davon, dass Herr Augstein Kloepse wie Syrien, Krim, Donbass & Co. zu Fussnoten degradiert, mal abgesehen: RT Deutsch, Sputniknews. Ich empfehle es eher selten und nur aeusserst ungern, aber bei Dir mache ich eine Ausnahme - lies das mal (wenn Du es nicht ohnehin schon tust). Wenn Du dann immer noch nicht glauben kannst / willst, dass Russland sich ganz massiv in die Meinungs- und gezielt auch politische Willensbildung einmischt und dafuer gerne auch erst gegen Faschisten in Kiew hetzt, um einen Artikel spaeter braunen Wirrkoepfen eine Buehne zu geben ... tja, wie naiv muss man eigentlich sein?


----------



## RtZk (26. Dezember 2017)

Kommt mal wieder runter, wenn ich solche Sätze wie diesen „Ich schätze das wird 2018 knallen, also genießt diese Weihnachten“ schon wieder lese


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2017)

Es wird doch auch Knallen und das sogar noch in diesem jetzigen 2017 und zwar Weltweit. Ich muss mal kurz überlegen wie man das noch nannte, hm ja Silvester wird es sein


----------



## Poulton (26. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Kommt mal wieder runter, wenn ich solche Sätze wie  diesen „Ich schätze das wird 2018 knallen, also genießt diese  Weihnachten“ schon wieder lese


Das hatte man (sinngemäß) schon die letzten Jahre gehabt. "_Nach Ostern wird es knallen, also genießt es ein letztes mal!_", "_Nach Weihnachten 2015 wird es knallen, genießt es also ein letztes!_", "_Nach Weihnachten 2016 wird es aber mit Sicherheit und definitiv knallen, also genießt es nochmal richtig!_", "_Jetzt wird es definitiv Krieg mit Russland geben. Nur noch Stunden und das nukleare Inferno bricht über uns herein!_", ...

PS: Man sollte sich eine Liste mit den schönsten Weltuntergangsansagen im WiPoWi anlegen.


----------



## Shooot3r (26. Dezember 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ich denke damit dürften meine Angst und Begründungen zwischen einem Krieg Nato/Russland nun bestätigt sein .
> US-General stimmt Soldaten auf "grossen Krieg" ein - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Die Erklärung hast du doch in den Text. Es steht kein Krieg bevor, vor allem nicht hier bei uns!

Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber du scheinst da eine Paranoia aufgebaut zu haben. Ich hoffe Mal du machst deine Familie nicht auch so verrückt wie die Leute hier. Vor allem nicht deine Kinder. Ende gesunde Angst ist OK, aber du übertreibst es maßlos. Les dir dich Mal die Kommentare der Kollegen hier durch  . 

PS: habe auch selbst zwei Kinder...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2017)

Das ein hohes Tier beim Truppenbesuch solche Töne von sich gibt ist bei den Armeen ja nix Neues und bei den Amis ist 365 Tage im Jahr Krieg


----------



## JackTheHero (26. Dezember 2017)

Ich sag immer: Wenn es einen Atomkrieg geben sollte, dann fällt mir die erste Bombe hoffentlich auf den Kopf.


----------



## Shooot3r (26. Dezember 2017)

Heute ist ein russischer Zerstörer in britische Gewässer eingefahren, würde dann Auch von einem britischen Schiff wieder hinausbegleitet. Naja haben wir alles schon gehabt, auch mit Flugzeugen.

Was mischen auch die Amis Auch überall ein? Wegen derer Habgier ist der is entstanden, Sind wie der erste Schutzwall gegen den Osten, und haben im nahen Osten einen Krieg . Wie dürfen keine Atombomben haben, aber die der Amis lagern wir. Damit sind wir bei einem Angriff das erste ziel. Vielleicht sollten wir den Grundgedanken der Nato nocheinmal überdenken.


----------



## Leob12 (26. Dezember 2017)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Heute ist ein russischer Zerstörer in britische Gewässer eingefahren, würde dann Auch von einem britischen Schiff wieder hinausbegleitet. Naja haben wir alles schon gehabt, auch mit Flugzeugen.
> 
> Was mischen auch die Amis Auch überall ein? Wegen derer Habgier ist der is entstanden, Sind wie der erste Schutzwall gegen den Osten, und haben im nahen Osten einen Krieg . Wie dürfen keine Atombomben haben, aber die der Amis lagern wir. Damit sind wir bei einem Angriff das erste ziel. Vielleicht sollten wir den Grundgedanken der Nato nocheinmal überdenken.



Ja, nur Amerikaner mischen sich überall ein. Ohne NATO wären Europa sowjetisch geworden, und ich war froh dass in meinem Bundesland nur Briten und Amis waren. Die zwei Monate Russen waren genug. 
Einseitige Betrachtungsweise, ernsthaft. 

Kurze Frage: Warschauer Pakt sagt dir schon etwas? Und alle Länder sollten froh sein nicht mehr darin inkludiert zu sein.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JePe (27. Dezember 2017)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Heute ist ein russischer Zerstörer in britische Gewässer eingefahren(...)Was mischen auch die Amis Auch überall ein?



Verstehe ich nicht. "Die Amis" sind schuld daran, dass ein russisches Kriegsschiff in britischen Gewaessern faehrt?



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Wie dürfen keine Atombomben haben(...)



Was ist eigentlich der Atomwaffensperrvertrag?



Shooot3r schrieb:


> (...)aber die der Amis lagern wir.



Was ist eigentlich die nukleare Teilhabe?

Und viel wichtiger - wie sieht Dein Plan B aus? Sollte jeder Staat buendnisfrei werden und sich atomar bewaffnen? Also quasi ein Atlas voller Nordkoreas als friedenssichernde Massnahme?

Oder glaubst Du ernsthaft, eine fehlende atomare Abschreckung in Europa wuerde uns im Falle eines Krieges wertvolle Bonuspunkte bringen?

Es gibt nicht-konventionelle Waffen. Schlimm genug, aber kurzfristig (und wohl auch darueber hinaus) nicht zu aendern. Die daraus resultierenden Risiken verschwinden aber nicht alleine dadurch, dass nur ein Player sein Arsenal verschrottet. Entweder, oder. Alle, keiner. So, wie die Welt heute beschaffen ist, sieht es eher nach "keiner" aus.


----------



## Schaffe89 (27. Dezember 2017)

Das russische Schiff ist nur in der nähe britischer Gewässer gefahren. Nicht in britischen Gewässern.
Das machen die Amerikaner im Südchinesischen Meer seit ´8 Jahren, das ist den Bericht ja gar nicht wert.
Was für ein Sensationsjournalismus.

Die Amerikaner sind wegen dem Putsch in der Ukraine fast alleiverantwortlich für den Unsinn der gerade passiert.
Hätte auch die EU nicht an der Ukraine gezerrt, wäre alles cool aktuell.
Aber jetzt schlägt auch Gabriel vor die Ukraine ganz in die EU zu nehmen, wenn ihr mich fragt ein geistig verwirrter Schwätzer.
Die Ukraine war immer russisches Einflussgebiet, da kann man nicht innerhalb weniger Jahre etwas machen.

Man muss Russland in die NATO holen und eine umfassende Zusammenarbeit auch im Nahen Osten anstreben um sich gemeinsam gegen den Terror zur Wehr zu setzen, aber der wird ja immer für die Stellvertreterkriege instrumentalisiert.

Putin wollte schon x mal zusammenarbeiten seine Rede 2002 im Parlament war top, doch jedes mal zeigte man ihm die kalte Schulter.
Europa braucht dringend mit Russland eine gemeinsame Sicherheitspolitik, unabhängig oder mit den USA und Russland.

Wieso arbeitet die Welt nicht einfach zusammen, fragt man sich zuweilen. Wo ist das Hindernis.


----------



## Shooot3r (27. Dezember 2017)

OK heute in den Nachrichten hat sich das anders angehört. Ja die Amerikaner wollen einen Krieg von  sich fern halten und in Europa stattfinden lassen. Ja bei uns Waren nach den Krieg auch die Amis. Was wohl auch gut so war. Natürlich ist ein Bündnis für, jedoch ist Amerika der kriegstreiber Nr 1.


----------



## Leob12 (27. Dezember 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Amerikaner sind wegen dem Putsch in der Ukraine fast alleiverantwortlich für den Unsinn der gerade passiert.
> Hätte auch die EU nicht an der Ukraine gezerrt, wäre alles cool aktuell.
> Aber jetzt schlägt auch Gabriel vor die Ukraine ganz in die EU zu nehmen, wenn ihr mich fragt ein geistig verwirrter Schwätzer.
> Die Ukraine war immer russisches Einflussgebiet, da kann man nicht innerhalb weniger Jahre etwas machen.


Stimmt, es waren ja keine russischen Spezialeinheiten auf der Krim. Geistig verwirrter Schwätzer? Warum? Ist halt so einfach eine leere Phrase. 



> Man muss Russland in die NATO holen und eine umfassende Zusammenarbeit auch im Nahen Osten anstreben um sich gemeinsam gegen den Terror zur Wehr zu setzen, aber der wird ja immer für die Stellvertreterkriege instrumentalisiert.


Genau, als ob die Russen an einer Mitgliedschaft in einem Verteidigungsbündnis gegen die ehemalige Sowjetunion interessiert wären. Du weißt schon dass Putin eher sterben würde als der NATO beizutreten? 
Gegen welchen Terror zur Wehr setzen? Dieser Terror ist nüchtern betrachtet ziemlich bedeutungslos, und schon gar nicht so wichtig dass die Russen zur NATO gehen. Eher wird Trump seinen Twitter-Account löschen. 



> Putin wollte schon x mal zusammenarbeiten seine Rede 2002 im Parlament war top, doch jedes mal zeigte man ihm die kalte Schulter.
> Europa braucht dringend mit Russland eine gemeinsame Sicherheitspolitik, unabhängig oder mit den USA und Russland.


Komisch, man zeigt dem Land die kalte Schulter dass bis damals vor 13 Jahren mehrere Staaten ausgebeutet hat. Wundert mich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht. 
Eine Verteidigungspolitik gegen wen? China? Indien? Europa braucht wenn eine eigene Verteidigungspolitik ohne sich auf die eine oder andere Seite verlassen zu müssen. 



> Wieso arbeitet die Welt nicht einfach zusammen, fragt man sich zuweilen. Wo ist das Hindernis.


Wieso? Gier. Gier nach Macht, Geld oder Einfluss...



Shooot3r schrieb:


> OK heute in den Nachrichten hat sich das anders angehört. Ja die Amerikaner wollen einen Krieg von  sich fern halten und in Europa stattfinden lassen. Ja bei uns Waren nach den Krieg auch die Amis. Was wohl auch gut so war. Natürlich ist ein Bündnis für, jedoch ist Amerika der kriegstreiber Nr 1.


Ähm die Amerikaner haben bisher jeden Krieg von sich ferngehalten und werden das auch zukünftig tun. Das ist nicht verwerflich sondern schlau. 
Was hilft den Amis ein Krieg in Europa, außer dass ein riesiger Absatzmarkt absolut wegbrechen würde. Und einen zweiten Marshallplan können sich die Amerikaner niemals leisten.


----------



## Shooot3r (27. Dezember 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Stimmt, es waren ja keine russischen Spezialeinheiten auf der Krim. Geistig verwirrter Schwätzer? Warum? Ist halt so einfach eine leere Phrase.
> 
> 
> Genau, als ob die Russen an einer Mitgliedschaft in einem Verteidigungsbündnis gegen die ehemalige Sowjetunion interessiert wären. Du weißt schon dass Putin eher sterben würde als der NATO beizutreten?
> ...


Genau und dieser Absatzmarkt würde den Russen auch wegbrechen, und vor allem den Chinesen, wenn wir diese noch mit rein nehmen wollen. Das war vor ein paar Monaten mein Hauptargument, warum ich von KEINEN Krieg ausgehe. Aber ich gebe zu, dass ich in der Weltpolitik nicht richtig belesen bin. Muss mich da erstmal einlesen. Problem ist, welcher Quelle kann man trauen? Welche ist unabhängig? Wer verbreitet keine lügen? Deutsche Medien = gegen russland, russische Medien= gegen eu/ Amerika. Kann Mal hier einer ausführen, welches Militär stärker ist? Nato   im Vergleich zu Russland? Das Internet ist da Recht wiedersprüchlich. Die einen sagen , die Russen wären in 24std in Mitteleuropa, die anderen sagen, bei denen hapert es schon an der Technik. Was stimmt nun?


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Dezember 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Geistig verwirrter Schwätzer? Warum? Ist halt so einfach eine leere Phrase.



Die Ukraine ist ein nahzu Pleitestaat mit am Boden liegender Wirtschaft, einem massiven Korruptionsproblemen ist und das nicht erst seit denn Geschehnissen des Euromaidan, der Krim und Ostukraine sondern schon lange zuvor.
Was sollte man beim momentan Zustand der Ukraine mit einer weiteren so massiven Belastung für die EU wollen? Reicht ein Griechenland und mehrere Staaten wie Spanien, Portugal, oder Italien nicht, die ebenfalls deutliche wirtschaftliche / Schuldenprobleme haben / hatten?

In denn Raum zu werfen die Ukraine vollwärtig in die EU aufnehmen zu wollen ist also in der Tat aktuell kaum als mehr zu bezeichnen als als eine politisch motivierte populistische Äußerung ohne jegliche reale Substanz / Basis dafür, oder aber so wirklich ernst gemeint eben ein Zeugnis von "Dummheit".

Die Ukraine müsste für eine EU-Mitgliedschaft erstmal ihre wirtschaftlichen und politischen Probleme in denn Griff bekommen (Oligarchenherrschaft in der Politik, massive Korruption und Überschuldung, desolate Wirtschaft, ect), vorher wäre das schlicht völlig absurd die Ukraine in die EU aufnehmen zu wollen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2017)

Es mag sicherlich möglich sein das die GUS es in 24 Std. schaftt nur wer in welcher Stärke ( die Annahme entstand allerdings noch zu DDR Zeiten wo der eiserne Vorhang auch noch weitreichend war )? Es ist auch schwer zu sagen ob es an Technik, Ausbildung und Haltbarkeit hapert. Würden auch alle mit passendem Parteibuch sich wirklich in den Krieg einmischen oder geneigt sein sich vom eisernen Vorhang zu befreien? Selbst wenn die kommen und möglicherweise versuchen Europa aufzuschnupfen was würde da ev. die USA machen? Die könnten dann doch von unten her die Truppen ins Mittelmeer schupsen wenn die SU nicht die Hälfte aller Truppen für diese Mögllichkeit aufbringt


----------



## ARCdefender (27. Dezember 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Was hilft den Amis ein Krieg in Europa, außer dass ein riesiger Absatzmarkt absolut wegbrechen würde. Und einen zweiten Marshallplan können sich die Amerikaner niemals leisten.



Die haben hier keinen großen Absatzmarkt, ausser vielleicht Coca Cola, MC und Apple, da auch nur die Smartphones. Hier kauft kaum einer deren Autos oder sonst was, weil einfach zu teure und die Qualität ist, nun ja.
Fakt ist die Amis kaufen von uns, vor allem vieles mit technischem Nowhow. 
Dazu kommt das sich Merkel seit Trump nicht mehr auf der Nase rumtanzen lässt, das selbe bei Macron. Deutschland fördert auch eine neue Gasleitung von Russland nach Europa, was den USA auch ein Dorn im Auge ist.
Die USA sehen sich als die Weltmacht an, nur China und Russland sind da noch im Weg. China schaffen sie momentan noch nicht zu knacken, wirtschaftlich nicht und militärisch auch nicht.
Aber bei Russland denkt man sich durch die Nato das man was machen kann.
Europa ist zu einem großen Konkurrenten für die USA geworden und ganz schlimm wäre es wenn Europa gut mit Russland zusammenarbeiten würde, dann wären die USA ruck zuck ganz schnell weg vom Wirtschaftsfenster.
Das und genau das ist der Springende Punkt für die Necons über dem großem Teich und ja die sind bereit dafür Millionen Menschen zu opfern.

Und zu der russischen Fregatte, hier mal ein wirklich sachlicher Beitrag auf Tagesschau:
Vorfall vor Grossbritannien: "Lasst uns das Schiff mal anschauen" | tagesschau.de

Dieser britische Ex-Konteradmiral betrachtet die ganze Sache noch mit gesundem Menschenverstand, leider kann man das von den aktiven in der Politik und beim Militär nicht mehr behaupten.

Diese russische Fregatte war nur in internationalen Gewässern unterwegs, genau wie eben auch andere Schiffe.
Bei all den anderen Schiffen, Flugzeugen wird nichts gesagt, aber wehe es sind Schiffe, Flugzeuge aus Russland. 
Da muss dann der britische Verteidigungsminister sagen





> sein Land werde Aggressionen nicht tolerieren. Großbritannien werde sich nicht einschüchtern lassen, wenn es um den Schutz des Landes, des britischen Volkes und der britischen Interessen gehe


 
*Und ein britischer Außenminister, der einer der größten Vorantreiber des BREXIT war, nämlich Boris Johnson himself, beschuldigt nun Russland die Wahlen zum Brexit manipuliert zu haben und darum Europa schaden!!*
Geht´s noch. 

Auch schon mal aufgefallen das alle Warnungen der letzten Wochen aus der Nato, egal ob nun U Boote, Raketen mit Atomsprengköpfen usw immer nur von US Nato Generälen kommen.
Man die anderen Länder in der Nato scheinen ja nur Stümper zu haben, die zu blöd sind all diese gefahren zu erkennen, was würden wir nur ohne die USA tun, ganz wie bei den Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak.
Schon etwas komisch oder, das alle Anschuldigungen nur aus einer Ecke kommen.

Und *JePe* ich lese weder Sputnik noch RT, ich habe aber noch was zwischen den Ohren was fähig ist eigenständig zu denken und was eben nicht willig ist die ganzen Aussagen der MSN und vor allem der US Administration Bild zu glauben, nur weil sie nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg ihre schützende Hand über uns gehalten haben vorm bösen Russen, das natürlich ganz uneigennützig, aus reiner Menschenfreunde. 

Ich will hier keine Panik machen, ich will hier einzig und allein Aufmerksamkeit, das die Leute mal aus ihrem Dornröschenschlaf erwachen, sie mal Gedanken machen und anfangen das alles zu hinterfragen. 
Setzt euch mit den Geschehnissen der letzten 6 Jahre auseinander, auch mit der Ukraine, holt euch alles an Information im Web was ihr braucht, denkt darüber nach und schlußfolgert dann.
Und lasst euch in eurer Meinung nicht durch die immer selben Anschuldigungen wie , Linker Gutmensch, Putinversteher, VTler usw. einschüchtern.
Mir werden hier ständig solche Sachen an den Kopf geworfen, ich bin weder ein Freund von Putins Politik, noch bin ich ein Linksextremer und über Leute wie Jepsen und Co kann ich auch nur den Kopf schütteln, aber ich benutze noch meinen Verstand um mir meine eigene Meinung zu bilden, ich lese nicht einfach etwas auf Portal, Zeitung XYZ und nehme es dann so als gegeben hin, ich lese das alles, denke darüber nacht, schaue mir an wer wirklich einen Vorteil durch gewisse Aktionen hätte und schlußfolgere dann.


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Die haben hier keinen großen Absatzmarkt, ausser vielleicht Coca Cola und MC. Hier kauft kaum einer deren Autos oder sonst was.



Schon mal geguckt, wie viele Ford hier in Deutschland herum fahren?
Was denkst du, wo das Geld hingeht, was daran verdient wird?

Deswegen finde ich Trumps Aussage, dass ihm zu viele deutsche Autos in den USA herumfahren, so albern. 
Er sieht ja nur die Benzen und Porsche in seinem Umfeld. Das sind logischer Weise dann viele, weil reiche Amerikaner eher europäische Autos fahren anstatt amerikanische.


----------



## Schaffe89 (27. Dezember 2017)

Was hat das Zerren an der Ukraine mit halbgaren Assoziierungsabkommen jetzt genau mit der Krim zu tun? Wieso muss die Ukraine in die EU? Wer soll was davon haben?
 Die Aneignung der Krim durch ein halbgares Referendum war eine Aktion der Schwäche Moskaus und zwar um Sevastopol nicht an die USA zu verlieren.
 Aber war eh klar dass du nur mit Gegenfragen antwortest.



> Genau, als ob die Russen an einer Mitgliedschaft in einem Verteidigungsbündnis gegen die ehemalige Sowjetunion interessiert wären.



 Warum sollten Sie es nicht sein, wenn die Rahmenbedingungen dafür geschaffen werden? Die Rahmenbedingungen schließen eine gemeinsame europäische Sicherheitspolitik ein, für die Putin lange geworben hat, die aber nicht umgesetzt wurde.


> Du weißt schon dass Putin eher sterben würde als der NATO beizutreten?



 Wieso hast du bei Putin angerufen und hast ihn gefragt?



> Gegen welchen Terror zur Wehr setzen? Dieser Terror ist nüchtern betrachtet ziemlich bedeutungslos, und schon gar nicht so wichtig dass die Russen zur NATO gehen. Eher wird Trump seinen Twitter-Account löschen.



 Islamischer Staat im Nahen Osten zum Beispiel, aber ja total bedeutungslos, die paar Anschläge weltweit, die Sicherheitsstruktur usw.. braucht ja eh keiner.
 Fahr doch mal in den Nahen Osten und mach Urlaub und dann kannste deine absurden Reden schwingen.



> Komisch, man zeigt dem Land die kalte Schulter dass bis damals vor 13 Jahren mehrere Staaten ausgebeutet hat. Wundert mich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht



 Du lebst wohl vor 30 Jahren in der Vergangenheit. Da kann es natürlich nie Versöhnung geben. Also doch wieder nen Krieg vom Zaun brechen?
 Ist das deine Alternative? Ich weiß erlich gesagt nicht wovon du sprichst, ich sehe es eher als sinnloses Russand Bashing ohne Verstand.




> Eine Verteidigungspolitik gegen wen? China? Indien? Europa braucht wenn eine eigene Verteidigungspolitik ohne sich auf die eine oder andere Seite verlassen zu müssen



 Na ist dir jetzt auch aufgefallen, dass man offenbar weder gegen Russland noch gegen Indien, noch gegen irgendwen anders eine Verteidigungspolitik benötigt.
 Eine gemeinsame Sicherheitsstrategie würde die Zusammenarbeit stärken, das wäre deutlich besser als wieder Kalten Krieg zu spielen und die Nato und die EU immer näher an Russlands Grenzen auszudehnen.



> Wieso? Gier. Gier nach Macht, Geld oder Einfluss...



 Die Welt ist begrenzt, die Ressourcen sind begrenzt, auf Dauer wird das nix bringen.
 Ich halte das für teilw. inszeniert.



> Ähm die Amerikaner haben bisher jeden Krieg von sich ferngehalten und werden das auch zukünftig tun.



 Bisher sind sie noch illegal in jeden sich anbietenden Krieg gestolpert.

 Jemen, Aghanistan, Irak, Lybien, Mali, Syrien, Isreal (incoming).
 Die Amis und schlau..., die haben einen massiven Anschlag auf die eigene Bevölkerung von den Chief of Staff (9/11) durchgewunken, was danach den ganzen Nahen Osten destabilisierte.
 Das war richtig schlau, die sind ja generell die Oberschlauberger und weltweit in insgesamt 27 Konflikten verstrickt und man konnte bisher nicht erkennen was die Einmischungen je gebracht haben.

Und wenn es keinen Grund für eine Einmischung gibt, züchten sie den Terror eben auf Abruf und lassen dann die irakische Armee oder die Kurden dafür sterben.
Grandios, oder brechen einen Kalten Krieg vom Zaun wegen russischen Booten in internationalen Gewässern und angebl. Unterseekabeln.
Das ist eine hochgefährliche Paranoia die ganz klar von den USA vorangetrieben wird, jetzt liefern die Stümper sogar Waffen in die Ukraine, ohne sich über den Symbolcharakter Gedanken zu machen.

Gabriel ist stramm auf Konfontationskurs, Merkel sowieso, alles Politiker die unter der Fuchtel der USA stehen.
Es wird maximaler Druck auf Russland ausgeübt, das sind Spielchen mit dem Feuer und das völlig unnötig und wenn die Politik außerhalb der Realität argumentiert, werden schlicht und einfach die "Wissenschaftlichen Berichte" zahlungskräftig so von der SWP eingekauft, damit sie für die Politik passend sind und das wird dann auch noch unverhohlen zugegeben und nennt sich dann Wissenschaftler.

Stiftung Wissenschaft und Politik (SWP) - SWP
"Volker Perthes, Direktor: 
Nur unabhängige Forscherinnen und Forscher können seriös beraten
"

Sind alles dreckige Heuchler.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yebR0huhmOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab18:49.

"Das Geld bekommen wir aus dem Kanzleramt"." Wir sind unabhängig und transparent"
"Konnten den Bürgerkrieg in Syrien nicht sehen" Blablablup.


----------



## Poulton (27. Dezember 2017)

War ja klar, dass das früher oder später wieder in den üblichen VT zu 9/11 endet. Da gilt mal wieder:



> Jeder kennt einen der von Verschwörung schwadroniert
> Und der weiß wer die Medien und Börsen kontrolliert
> Dem es leichtfällt die Welt in Gut und Böse zu sortieren
> Und er kennt auch immer eine simple Lösung des Problems
> ...


Antilopen Gang - Beate Zschäpe hört U2 - YouTube


----------



## ARCdefender (27. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schon mal geguckt, wie viele Ford hier in Deutschland herum fahren?
> Was denkst du, wo das Geld hingeht, was daran verdient wird?
> 
> Deswegen finde ich Trumps Aussage, dass ihm zu viele deutsche Autos in den USA herumfahren, so albern.
> Er sieht ja nur die Benzen und Porsche in seinem Umfeld. Das sind logischer Weise dann viele, weil reiche Amerikaner eher europäische Autos fahren anstatt amerikanische.



Ja Ford, das Problem ist aber, die werden auch hier in Köln oder EU Land gefertigt. Amerikanische Ford Modelle sieht man hier so gut wie garnicht auf den Strassen und einen Fiesta sieht man in den USA auch so gut wie nicht, der hat dort keinerlei Bedeutung. 
Sprich es ist zwar eine Amerikanische Firma, die aber im Ausland nur für das Ausland produziert, das ist nach Trump nicht America First, der hätte gern das Fiesta, S-Max und Co in den USA gefertigt werden, dann am besten mit hohen Zöllen in die EU verkaufen.

Und bitte fangt jetzt hier nicht mit Themen wie dem 9/11 an.


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ja Ford, das Problem ist aber, die werden auch hier in Köln oder EU Land gefertigt. Amerikanische Ford Modelle sieht man hier so gut wie garnicht auf den Strassen und einen Fiesta sieht man in den USA auch so gut wie nicht, der hat dort keinerlei Bedeutung.



Darum geht es nicht. Es geht darum, dass das Geld, das damit verdient wird, Ford gehört und Ford ist nun mal ein Amerikanischer Konzern und kein Europäischer oder Deutscher.
BMW hat auch ein Werk in den USA, wo sie fertigen. Ist aber trotzdem ein deutsches Unternehmen.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schon mal geguckt, wie viele Ford hier in Deutschland herum fahren?



Nicht nur die, es gibt ja einiges was hier von Amerikanischen Unternehmen gekauft wird, ich denke da auch zB an Netzwerktechnik von Cisco Systems, Luftfahrzeuge, (Gas-)Turbinen, pharmazeutische Produkte, Grafikkarten, Prozessoren, von Waffen und vielen anderen Dingen mal ganz zu schweigen.

Ist also nicht so das die USA nur Smartphones und Cola hätten.


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht nur die, es gibt ja einiges was hier von Amerikanischen Unternehmen gekauft wird, ich denke da auch zB an Netzwerktechnik von Cisco Systems, Luftfahrzeuge, (Gas-)Turbinen, pharmazeutische Produkte, von Waffen mal ganz zu schweigen.



Und in vielen Unternehmen in Deutschland stehen Server von IBM herum.


----------



## Schaffe89 (27. Dezember 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> War ja klar, dass das früher oder später wieder in den üblichen VT zu 9/11 endet. Da gilt mal wieder



 Das ist keine VT, eine Mitwirkung der Behörden ist längst bewiesen (siehe Memo von Verkehrsminister Mineta), auch wenn du - aus welchen Gründen auch immer -  an die veröffentlichte Verschwörungstheorie glauben willst, dass 19 Araber zum perfekten Zeitpunkt die komplette Flugsicherung der USA außer Kraft setzen, unbemerkt mit ungültigen Papieren in die USA einreisen können und mit Teppichmessern bewaffnet und ohne ausreichende Flugkenntnisse waghalsige Manöver fliegen können. Ja ne is klar.
 Nebenbei noch die Transponder ausschalten und perfekt getimed zu 5 Antiterrorübungen ihren Anschlag durchziehen, damit die Flugsicherung von der Terrorübung nicht zuordnen kann welche Flugzeuge nun entführt oder nicht sind.

 Daneben stürzt noch ein Gebäude entgegen aller physikalischen Grundsätze ein  - wogegen hier im Forum von angeblichen Akademikern auch noch gegenargumentiert wird.

 Aber halt nur stramm dagegen, das wird auf Dauer sowieso nix bringen.
 Du bist jemand der sich Quellen und Belege nicht anschauen will und die Augen duckmäuserisch verschließt und immer mit kleinen lächerlichen Videos andere diskreditieren möchte.

Und da es in der Politik genug solcher Realitätsverweigerer gibt, werden wir die Probleme der Welt auf absehbare Zeit nie lösen.


----------



## ARCdefender (27. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Darum geht es nicht. Es geht darum, dass das Geld, das damit verdient wird, Ford gehört und Ford ist nun mal ein Amerikanischer Konzern und kein Europäischer oder Deutscher.
> BMW hat auch ein Werk in den USA, wo sie fertigen. Ist aber trotzdem ein deutsches Unternehmen.



Das geht aber nicht alles in die USA, weil der Standort hier muss auch finanziert werden, ebenso verdient Deutschland auch an den Einnehmen der deutschen Ford Niederlassung. 
Allein das stinkt Trump schon. 

*Aber viel wichtiger ist eigentlich der Rest meines Beitrages, der sich nicht um US Unternehmen in Europa dreht.*
Oder besser gesagt, welches Interesse sollte Russland haben Europa anzugreifen, wir hatten vor den Sanktionen ein sehr gutes Verhältnis zu Russland, wo sowohl die EU als auch Russland von profitiert haben.
darum noch einmal, aus russischer Sicht gibt es überhaupt keinen Grund die EU in einen Krieg zu stürzen.
Nun sollte man mal die USA mit ihrem Präsidenten und den Necons im Hintergrund betrachten und 1:1 zusammenzählen.

Das ist schon wie Augstein schrieb, einseitige Meinungsmache, jeder tut es, aber nur bei Russland wird es angeprangert. 
*Und Augstein hat auch nicht die Ukraine und Krim als unwichtig dargestellt, sondern als eine Tatsache die schwerlich von der Hand zu weisen ist*, auch wenn hier ein User das aus seiner Sicht mal wieder anders sehen mag, *aber all die anderen Behauptungen die hier Tag Täglich über Russland in den Medien auftauchen und eben dieses Land als den alleinigen Bösewicht darstellen in Frage gestellt.*
Ja Russland hat bei der Krim mehr als Sch*** gebaut, auch in der Ostukraine sind sie sicher nicht die Unschuld wie Sie sich immer gern darstellen und da muss sehr schnell ein friedliche Lösung her, besser Gestern als heute.
Aber Bitte Leute, all der ganze andere Unsinn, wie Rus U-Boote, Atomraketen, Rus Fregatten und so weiter, wird hier aufgebauscht bis zum geht nicht mehr.
Das nennt man Propaganda, vor allem wenn sie immer nur aus einem Land kommen die eben genau das Gleiche veranstalten und dann mit Worten wie, Vermutlich, Könnte und haben Beweise, können sie aber nicht zeigen anfangen.
Lasst euch nicht wieder so einen Bären wie beim Irak Krieg aufbinden, den wenn es genau so läuft, wird danach niemand mehr da sein der eben diese Lügen erst später erkennt. 
Dieser Konflikt ist nicht der Menschen in der Ukraine oder der EU gewidmet, um deren Freiheit und leben zu verteidigen, er ist einzig und allen Geopolitisch orientiert, angetrieben von einem Hegemon der sich gern als die allein von Gott gesegnete Nation ansieht.
Die USA, wie sagte Brad Pitt vor Kurzem so schön: *USA is not Country! It is Money! *
Und damit hat er zu 100% Recht und darum ist dieses Land meiner Meinung nach auch das Land was die größte Gefahr für den Weltfrieden darstellt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ja Ford, das Problem ist aber, die werden auch hier in Köln oder EU Land gefertigt. Amerikanische Ford Modelle sieht man hier so gut wie garnicht auf den Strassen und einen Fiesta sieht man in den USA auch so gut wie nicht, der hat dort keinerlei Bedeutung.


Umgekehrt auch nicht, es gibt nur spezielle Modelle die auch in den USA rumrutschen und die Märkte sind zu unterschiedlich wie auch Vorlieben etc. In Zeiten wo kaum noch einer wirklich eigene Entwicklungen betreibt ist der Vergleich sehr schleppend. Ich denke da ist Industrie, Luftfahrt und Co wohl lukrativer.
Selbst wenn alles nach Trumprika auswandert könnte die EU ja auch besondere Steuern fordern und ein Teil der Einsparungen drüben versickert im Warenversand. Was ist mit den hiesigen Standorten, ev. verkaufen wo vielleicht niemand etwas mehr braucht in der Art.
Ich sehe da einfach vieles noch nicht und wie glaubhaft ist ein pöbelnder streitlustiger und selbsternannter Kirmeskönig wirklich


----------



## ARCdefender (27. Dezember 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich sehe da einfach vieles noch nicht und wie glaubhaft ist ein pöbelnder streitlustiger und selbsternannter Kirmeskönig wirklich



In meinen Augen ist er zu -200% glaubwürdig. Leider bekleidet dieser Mensch aber ein Amt welches in den falschen Händen die Welt in Brand setzen kann und leider sind da nicht wenige die eben auch noch die Ansichten dieses Menschen teilen.
Wäre der Anteil an Menschen größter die gegen sein Handeln sind, wäre er schon nicht mehr in dieser Position.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2017)

Das man den Bock zum Gärtner gemacht hat sollte mittlerweile jeder mitbekommen haben und jeder der noch seine 5 Sinne beisammen hat wird merken das ein Land alleine nichts ausrichten wird auch keinen Krieg wenn der Rest der Welt einen kühlen Kopf bewahrt und niemand ihm in die Analen klettert


----------



## ARCdefender (27. Dezember 2017)

Richtig, leider kann man aber einige Länder aus, Rest der Welt streichen, mir fällt da spontan GB und PL ein. Beide in der Nato mit Johnson und Kaczynski, beides treue Freunde und erleuchtete Befürworter eines Donald Trump.
Da reicht schon ein kleiner Zwischenfall und alle hängen im Bündnisfall drin.
Darum sage ich ja, Obacht!
Und wie sehr es einen Trump schert was andere Länder sagen, hat man ja erst vor Kurzem im UN Sicherheitsrat gesehen in der Sache mit Israel.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2017)

Er hat ja dort schon seinen Worten dieTaten folgen lassen wie ein kleines Kind welches an der Kasse den Lutscher nicht bekam, er hat die UN Beirtäge ja um 285Mio  Dollar kürzen wollen. Wer Musik bestellt und meinetwegen den großen ANteil zahlt hat trotzdem nicht das Recht die Musikrichtung alleine zu bestimmen.
Egal was er macht er versteht mit der Welt anzuecken


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das ist keine VT, eine Mitwirkung der Behörden ist längst bewiesen (siehe Memo von Verkehrsminister Mineta), auch wenn du - aus welchen Gründen auch immer -  an die veröffentlichte Verschwörungstheorie glauben willst, dass 19 Araber zum perfekten Zeitpunkt die komplette Flugsicherung der USA außer Kraft setzen, unbemerkt mit ungültigen Papieren in die USA einreisen können und mit Teppichmessern bewaffnet und ohne ausreichende Flugkenntnisse waghalsige Manöver fliegen können. Ja ne is klar.



Ja, ne, ist klar. Und die Erde ist eine flache Scheibe.


----------



## shadie (27. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, ne, ist klar. Und die Erde ist eine flache Scheibe.



Können wir bitte nicht schon wieder mit dem Thema anfangen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2017)

Ich sage jetzt dazu nur noch ( ab 1: 33 )
-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dtJ5K-HmykE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Dezember 2017)

JackTheHero schrieb:


> Ich sag immer: Wenn es einen Atomkrieg geben sollte, dann fällt mir die erste Bombe hoffentlich auf den Kopf.



Jo, entspannter kann man gar nicht wegtreten.


----------



## JackTheHero (27. Dezember 2017)

Alles andere wäre ja nur dahinsiechen als Alternative, daher ist das noch die beste Lösung.


----------



## Leob12 (27. Dezember 2017)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Genau und dieser Absatzmarkt würde den Russen auch wegbrechen, und vor allem den Chinesen, wenn wir diese noch mit rein nehmen wollen. Das war vor ein paar Monaten mein Hauptargument, warum ich von KEINEN Krieg ausgehe. Aber ich gebe zu, dass ich in der Weltpolitik nicht richtig belesen bin. Muss mich da erstmal einlesen. Problem ist, welcher Quelle kann man trauen? Welche ist unabhängig? Wer verbreitet keine lügen? Deutsche Medien = gegen russland, russische Medien= gegen eu/ Amerika. Kann Mal hier einer ausführen, welches Militär stärker ist? Nato im Vergleich zu Russland? Das Internet ist da Recht wiedersprüchlich. Die einen sagen , die Russen wären in 24std in Mitteleuropa, die anderen sagen, bei denen hapert es schon an der Technik. Was stimmt nun?


Eben, durch die Globalisierung würde China seinen stärksten Exportmarkt verlieren,  zugleich auch seinen zweitstärksten Importeur. 
Russland ist auf Gelder aus dem EU-Raum (Investitionen zB) ebenso angewiesen die die USA auf EU-Importe.


----------



## RtZk (27. Dezember 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Bisher sind sie noch illegal in jeden sich anbietenden Krieg gestolpert.
> 
> Jemen, Aghanistan, Irak, Lybien, Mali, Syrien, Isreal (incoming).
> Die Amis und schlau..., die haben einen massiven Anschlag auf die eigene Bevölkerung von den Chief of Staff (9/11) durchgewunken, was danach den ganzen Nahen Osten destabilisierte.
> ...



Die USA werden in Israel einmaschieren?  hoffentlich meinst du das nicht ernst, das würde das größte Fiasko in der US Geschichte geben, abgesehen davon, dass es 0,0 Grund dafür gibt und die Vereinigten Staaten fest zu Israel stehen, ganz im Gegensatz zu einer gewissen deutschen Bundesregierung.

@JacktheHero na ich würde lieber überleben, in Afrika oder in Südamerika hat man vielleicht ein Chance den nuklearen Winter zu überleben (wobei neue Simulationen noch nicht herausgefunden haben, wann er denn tatsächlich enden würde (Simulationszeitraum waren 10 Jahren und diese 10 Jahre ist er relativ unverändert geblieben).


----------



## Adi1 (30. Dezember 2017)

JackTheHero schrieb:


> Alles andere wäre ja nur dahinsiechen als Alternative, daher ist das noch die beste Lösung.



Jo, ich glaube auch,

wer das überhaupt überlebt, 

wird dann wohl verhungern oder von anderen umgebracht.

Bei solch einem Szenario löst sich auch jede staatliche Ordnung auf,
dann gilt das Recht des Stärkeren.


----------



## ARCdefender (16. Januar 2018)

Toll, oder?

Donald Trump soll Mini-Atomwaffen bekommen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Tekkla (17. Januar 2018)

Jo. Militärs und ihre Spielzeuge.  Auch kleine Atomwaffen sind Atomwaffen. Eine kleine Atomwaffe auf einen Trägerverband geworfen löst das gleiche aus wie mit einigen großen den Gegner einzudecken. Es macht keine Unterschied. Wenn wer meint, er könne ich sich mal einen Spaß damit erlauben, der radiert uns alle schlussendlich mit aus. Es gibt keinen lokal begrenzten, taktischen Atomschlag ohne globale Folgen. Das ist alles nur Gefasel. Deswegen sind Atomwaffen hinsichtlich strategischen Potenzials ja so sinnlos. Ihre einzige Berechtigung haben sie darin, dass sie als Damoklesschwert über allen Großmächten schweben und sie daran hindern zu hochtrabende Allmachtsfantasien ausleben zu wollen. Und das ist letztendlich gut für alle auf dem Erdenrund.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Januar 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Amis und schlau....


Alle wissen, dass das es nur die Echsenmenschen sind. Die wollen, dass wir uns gegenseitig zerfleischen, damit dann ein Invasion einfacher wird. Das ist doch völlig eindeutig!


----------



## behemoth85 (17. Januar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Toll, oder?
> 
> Donald Trump soll Mini-Atomwaffen bekommen - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Das war abzusehen. Da Russland als größte potentielle Bedrohung  für Amerika, (ja immernoch...), so ein tolles Spielzeug hat, müssen die Texaner natürlich nachziehen um wieder ruihg schlafen zu können. Nicht leicht überall auf der Welt gleichzeitig die No 1 zu sein.. Vorallem nicht wenn man die Seewege von Ländern kontrolliert die sechs mal mehr Einwohner haben aber nichtmal halb so viel konsumieren. Das ist ein Fulltime-Job


----------



## ARCdefender (17. Januar 2018)

Toll auch in dem Artikel zu lesen das diese neuen A-Waffen vornehmlich in Europa stationiert werden sollen, ich nehme mal stark an in Deutschland. 
Ich hoffe die EU und Deutschland macht das nicht mit, aber die Hoffnung ist klein. Die willigen lassen sich sicherlich wieder gern als Kriegsschauplatz für die USA einrichten. 
Und die USA reiben sich wieder die Hände, alles schön weit weg von ihrem eigenem Grund und Boden, nur bei Russland wird ihnen das wenig helfen, die sind dann eben ein paar Stunden, wenn überhaupt, später dann und können den Nuklearen-Fallout in all seiner Herrlichkeit genießen.
Was ist nur los auf dieser Welt


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Januar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Was ist nur los auf dieser Welt



It is very simple. The world is sick and we are the doctors.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2018)

> Ich hoffe die EU und Deutschland macht das nicht mit, aber die Hoffnung ist klein.


Trump befiehlt und der Rest wird folgen und Merkel wird bestimmt als 1. bis zur Hüfte drin stecken.

Selbst der dümmste Politiker sollte doch durch die Geschichte wissen das man mit Aufrüstung keinen Krieg gewinnt und auch die Drohung mit dem Erstschlag wird keinen wirklichen Gewinner küren. Die Welt geht in den Arsch weil irgendwelche Pseudo Diktatoren stur ihren Willen durchboxen wollen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2018)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Selbst der dümmste Politiker sollte doch durch die Geschichte wissen das man mit Aufrüstung keinen Krieg gewinnt und auch die Drohung mit dem Erstschlag wird keinen wirklichen Gewinner küren. Die Welt geht in den Arsch weil irgendwelche Pseudo Diktatoren stur ihren Willen durchboxen wollen.



Die Rüstungsindustrie zieht an den Fäden und Trump gehorcht.


----------



## shadie (17. Januar 2018)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Trump befiehlt und der Rest wird folgen und Merkel wird bestimmt als 1. bis zur Hüfte drin stecken.
> 
> Selbst der dümmste Politiker sollte doch durch die Geschichte wissen das man mit Aufrüstung keinen Krieg gewinnt und auch die Drohung mit dem Erstschlag wird keinen wirklichen Gewinner küren. Die Welt geht in den Arsch weil irgendwelche Pseudo Diktatoren stur ihren Willen durchboxen wollen.



Und wir sitzen mitten drinnen und stationieren am Ende noch die "mini-Atombomben" für einen der Dikatatoren 

Das kann ja nur gut ausgehen


----------



## ARCdefender (17. Januar 2018)

Es wird so kommen wie ich es schon gesagt habe, die USA werden über Kurz oder Lang einen Krieg gegen Russland hier auf europäischem Boden starten.
Und die EU Politiker sitzen da und klatschen Beifall, Vorhang auf für den letzen Akt der menschlichen Evolution und dem Beginn einer neuen Evolution ohne Menschen.
Na ja für den Planeten wohl auch das Beste.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Januar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Vorhang auf für den letzen Akt der menschlichen Evolution und dem Beginn einer neuen Evolution ohne Menschen.
> Na ja für den Planeten wohl auch das Beste.



Diesen Planeten ist es egal, war hier am Ruder hockt, den wird es auch noch in 2 Mrd. Jahren geben 

Wir jedoch, sind doch nur ein kurzer Furz in der Evolution,
wenn das so weitergeht, ist in spätestens 100 Jahren Ruhe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Rüstungsindustrie zieht an den Fäden und Trump gehorcht.



Dafür bräuchte man nicht mal einen Faden da es eh seine Buddy´s sind und sich seiner Gunst erkenntlich zeigen


----------



## Elistaer (17. Januar 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Diesen Planeten ist es egal, war hier am Ruder hockt, den wird es auch noch in 2 Mrd. Jahren geben
> 
> Wir jedoch, sind doch nur ein kurzer Furz in der Evolution,
> wenn das so weitergeht, ist in spätestens 100 Jahren Ruhe


Wenn man die vielleicht 3 Millionen Jahre des Menschen und davon nur ca 200 Jahre der moderne Mensch gegen 250 - 300 Millionen der Dinosaurier nimmt geb ich dir recht zumal uns diese eines zeigen, eine Rasse die zu stark angepasst ist hat bei plötzlichen Veränderungen der Umwelt zu kämpfen was auch uns betrifft. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RtZk (21. Januar 2018)

Damit wird auch endlich diese aufkommende Kleinstaatlerei beendet.  Turkische Bodentruppen marschieren in Syrien ein - WELT
Einen kurdischen Staat wird es nie geben, wäre nur noch ein weiterer failed Stated von denen es schon viel zu viele in dieser Region gibt.  
Damit wird vermutlich auch die Spaltung Syriens ein Fakt sein, vermutlich leibt sich die Türkei die eroberten Gebiete dann ein.

Kommt nach meiner Meinung viel zu spät, entweder die Großmächte hätten sich aus dem Konflikt gleich rausgehalten, mit dem Ausgang, dass die Revolution in wenigen Wochen bis Monaten beendet gewesen wäre und Syrien mit Assad als Diktator an der Spitze weiterhin ein stabiler Staat geblieben wäre oder, dass, wenn man sich schon einmischt es gleich richtig macht und den Krieg in 2 Wochen beendet hätte, in dem man rückhaltlos gegen jede bewaffnete Gruppe vorgegangen wäre und dafür hätten mehrere 10.000 Soldaten einer der großen Mächte völlig genügt.


----------



## Threshold (22. Januar 2018)

Die Türkei greift einen souveränen Staat an?
Sehr suspekt. Wo ist die Weltgemeinschaft, die Syrien verteidigen muss?


----------



## RtZk (22. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Türkei greift einen souveränen Staat an?
> Sehr suspekt. Wo ist die Weltgemeinschaft, die Syrien verteidigen muss?



Wenn du das so interpretierst, dann greifen die USA, Frankreich und Großbritannien Syrien schon seit langer Zeit an. 
Die bewaffneten kurdischen Truppen haben einen Teil Syriens besetzt, daher greifen sie ja nicht den syrischen Staat an.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sehr suspekt. Wo ist die Weltgemeinschaft, die Syrien verteidigen muss?


Die UN-Sondersitzung läuft gerade.


----------



## KnSN (22. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Türkei greift einen souveränen Staat an?
> Sehr suspekt. Wo ist die Weltgemeinschaft, die Syrien verteidigen muss?



Die Amis warten den Ausbruch des 3. Weltkrigs auf europäischen Boden ab, bevor sie hierzulande Weltpolizei spielen, andernfalls ist deren Plan von einer gelungenen Integrationskonkurrenz zum Scheitern verurteilt. Weil die EU *bewusst* nicht einschreiten will wird daraus nichts. ^^


----------



## Tekkla (22. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die bewaffneten kurdischen Truppen haben einen Teil Syriens besetzt, daher greifen sie ja nicht den syrischen Staat an.


Diese bewaffnete kurdischen Truppen leben da. Die besetzen nix. Volksverteidigungseinheiten – Wikipedia



KnSN schrieb:


> Die Amis warten den Ausbruch des 3. Weltkrigs auf europäischen Boden ab, bevor sie hierzulande Weltpolizei spielen, andernfalls ist deren Plan von einer gelungenen Integrationskonkurrenz zum Scheitern verurteilt.


Schwurbel... Schwurbel...


----------



## RtZk (22. Januar 2018)

Sie leben da? Sie haben Waffengewalt angewandt um dieses Gebiet unrechtsmäßig zu besetzen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Sie leben da? Sie haben Waffengewalt angewandt um dieses Gebiet unrechtsmäßig zu besetzen.



Man könnte auch meinen, dass sie von ihrer eigentlichen Heimat vertrieben wurden und dass sie weiter gejagt werden, obwohl sie nicht mal mehr innerhalb der Türkei leben.
Erdogan scheint da echt eine Phobie zu haben. Aber für ihn sind ja alle Terroristen, die nicht seiner Meinung sind.


----------



## KnSN (22. Januar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Diese bewaffnete kurdischen Truppen leben da. Die besetzen nix. Volksverteidigungseinheiten – Wikipedia



Polemik!


----------



## RtZk (22. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man könnte auch meinen, dass sie von ihrer eigentlichen Heimat vertrieben wurden und dass sie weiter gejagt werden, obwohl sie nicht mal mehr innerhalb der Türkei leben.
> Erdogan scheint da echt eine Phobie zu haben. Aber für ihn sind ja alle Terroristen, die nicht seiner Meinung sind.



Die PKK sind tatsächlich Terroristen, zumindest würde ich Leute so nennen die Anschläge verüben. 
Die YPG aber vermutlich nicht, da sie nun mal der militärische Arm der PKK in Syrien sind. 
Sie wurden vertrieben, ja, aber sie haben sich genauso gegen die Regierung mit Waffengewalt aufgelehnt und wollen diesen Fantasiestaat, für den es nicht mal eine historische Legitimation gibt, ich habe reichlich wenig Mitleid mit Menschen die nur noch mehr Chaos verursachen.


----------



## KnSN (22. Januar 2018)

Die deutschen Stammtische sind sich zu dieser Hinterfragung ebenso nicht d’accord. Die Mehrheit der Nahost-Experten meint *nein* und die Meherheit der Befürworter stammt aus dem politischen Sektor. Einigen wir uns auf eine Partei mit eigennützigen Interessen. Fakt ist: Die Guten sind sie definitiv nicht!


----------



## Tekkla (22. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> wollen diesen Fantasiestaat, für den es nicht mal eine historische Legitimation gibt


 Gibt es diese Legitimation nicht? Zumindest hat man den Kurden 1920 das Recht auf Selbstbestimmung seitens des Völkerbundes gewährt, um es auf Hinwirken der Türken unter Attatürk 1924 wieder zu kassieren. Der Sykes-Picot Plan machte zudem aus einer Region mit vielen Millionen Kurden die heutigen Nationalstaaten. Was daran - es ist  man gerade 100 Jahr her - eine größere historische Legitimation es zu verteidigen wie es ist darstellt und den Kurden ein Recht auf einen eigenen Staat ausschließt, erschließt sich mir nicht ganz.


----------



## RtZk (22. Januar 2018)

Es gibt immer noch keine Legitimation, falls deine Aussage stimmt, bestand dieses Recht lächerliche 4 Jahre. 
Bayern hat eine 100.000 Mal höhere Legitimation auf einen Nationalstaat als die Kurden, denn Bayern als eigenen ständigen Staat gab es einige Zeit lang.
Man braucht nicht immer wieder irgendwelche failed States ausheben.


----------



## Tekkla (22. Januar 2018)

Warum Failed State? Der Norden des Iraks mit seiner Autonomen Kurdenregion scheint doch zu funktionieren. Und warum dürfen sich heute keine Staaten mehr bilden? Warum muss man als Staat bestanden haben, um einen Staat ausrufen zu können? Das ist doch eine absurde Sichtweise. Keine Arme, kein Kekse-Prinzip ist das.


----------



## RtZk (22. Januar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Warum Failed State? Der Norden des Iraks mit seiner Autonomen Kurdenregion scheint doch zu funktionieren. Und warum dürfen sich heute keine Staaten mehr bilden? Warum muss man als Staat bestanden haben, um einen Staat ausrufen zu können? Das ist doch eine absurde Sichtweise. Keine Arme, kein Kekse-Prinzip ist das.



Warum Failed State? Das fragst du allen Ernstes? 
Die Kurden haben exakt gar nichts, keine Währung, keine Industrie und quasi keine Rohstoffe, sie wären bettelarm. Sie sind außerdem nichts als ein uneiniges Konstrukt, die von den Kurden besetzten Gebiete stehen nicht unter einem Kommando, sondern vertreten eigene Interessen. 
Du glaubst vermutlich den Leuten dort geht es gut, mit Sicherheit nicht. 
Warum sollte man ihnen einen eigenen Staat geben? Das ist die Frage und nichts anderes, insbesondere, durch ihre Anwendung von Gewalt und die Anschläge die sie selbst ausüben, wäre es eine Farce so etwas zu tun.
Ach ja, Somalia funktioniert auch oder ? Solche Regionen sind voll von Anarchisten.


----------



## Tekkla (22. Januar 2018)

Dann ist dein Bild von der autonomen Region Kurdistan in Irak ein anderes als meines. Bis zum IS Desaster war das mWn eine prosperierende Gegend.


----------



## RtZk (22. Januar 2018)

Der Irak funktioniert? Du kannst dich erinnern was kurze Zeit nachdem die US Besatzungtruppen abgezogen sind passiert ist?


----------



## Adi1 (22. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Der Irak funktioniert? Du kannst dich erinnern was kurze Zeit nachdem die US Besatzungtruppen abgezogen sind passiert ist?



Das ist eine ganz andere Sache, die Amis haben versucht die Demokratie mit Gewalt durchzusetzen,

ohne einen Plan B und C,

deswegen flog das doch alles auseinander,

weil niemand von den Verantwortlichen daran gedacht hat, 

die örtlichen Autoritäten mal mit einzubinden.

Eine Demokratie nach westlichen Vorstellungen funktioniert in diesen Gefilden nun mal nicht,

da werden wir noch ewig dran rumknaubeln


----------



## Tekkla (22. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Der Irak funktioniert? Du kannst dich erinnern was kurze Zeit nachdem die US Besatzungtruppen abgezogen sind passiert ist?


 Liest du eigentlich was andere schreiben, bzw. weist du wovon du selber schreibst? Nochmal gaaaaanz laaaaangsam... Irak > Norden > autonome Region Kurdistan. Der Rest kommt per Google.


----------



## RtZk (22. Januar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Liest du eigentlich was andere schreiben, bzw. weist du wovon du selber schreibst? Nochmal gaaaaanz laaaaangsam... Irak > Norden > autonome Region Kurdistan. Der Rest kommt per Google.



Durchaus, du redest trotz allem über den Irak, in dem Chaos herrschte, und um so mehr nach dem die USA abgezogen ist. 
Aufstand im Irak (nach US-Ruckzug) – Wikipedia , wenige Jahr danach ist Mossul gefallen und der IS ist auf Bagdad vorgerückt wo er nur knapp gestoppt werden konnte. 
Das soll ein Land sein in dem Ruhe und Wohlstand herrscht? Meinst du nicht du machst dich selbst lächerlich?

@Adi1, den IS gab es schon vor er eigene Truppen aufstellte, der IS wurde von vielen finanziert, wie z.B der Türkei und konnte nur deswegen überhaupt Macht gewinnen. 
Eine Demokratie hat etwas mit der Mentalität der Bevölkerung zu tun und ja du hast absolut recht, sie sind und waren noch nie in der Lage eine stabile Demokratie aufrechtzuerhalten.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Sie leben da? Sie haben Waffengewalt angewandt um dieses Gebiet unrechtsmäßig zu besetzen.



Aha, denn IS mit Waffengwalt aus durch ihn besetzen Gebieten zu vertreiben ist also unrechtmäßiges besetzen gewesen?  
Mal davon abgesehen das die aktuell noch besetzten Gebiete schon zuvor von meist mehrheitlich Kurden bewohnt wurden.


----------



## RtZk (22. Januar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aha, denn IS mit Waffengwalt aus durch ihn besetzen Gebieten zu vertreiben ist also unrechtmäßiges besetzen gewesen?
> Mal davon abgesehen das die aktuell noch besetzten Gebiete schon zuvor von meist mehrheitlich Kurden bewohnt wurden.



Der IS hat das Gebiet besetzt, korrekt, aber das legitimiert noch lange keine eigene Besatzung, das Gebiet hätte an den syrischen Staat zurückgegeben werden müssen.
Also kann ich jetzt auch einfach so meine Stadt besetzen und es ist rechtens weil ich dort wohne?!


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Der IS hat das Gebiet besetzt, korrekt, aber das legitimiert noch lange keine eigene Besatzung, das Gebiet hätte an den syrischen Staat zurückgegeben werden müssen.
> Also kann ich jetzt auch einfach so meine Stadt besetzen und es ist rechtens weil ich dort wohne?!



Und welches Legitimität hat der syrische Staat Ansprüche auf ein Gebiet zu erheben desen dort lebende Mehrheit der Bewohner gerne ihre Unabhängigkeit / Autonomie haben möchten?

Um bei deinem Beispiel zu bleiben wäre das so als würdest du deine Stadt besetzt halten deren Bewohner, welche in der Mehrheit sind, aber garnicht von dir regiert werden möchten.


----------



## Tekkla (22. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Durchaus, du redest trotz allem über den Irak, in dem Chaos herrschte, und um so mehr nach dem die USA abgezogen ist.
> Aufstand im Irak (nach US-Ruckzug) – Wikipedia , wenige Jahr danach ist Mossul gefallen und der IS ist auf Bagdad vorgerückt wo er nur knapp gestoppt werden konnte.
> Das soll ein Land sein in dem Ruhe und Wohlstand herrscht? Meinst du nicht du machst dich selbst lächerlich?


Nochmal für dich zum Mitschreiben. Die autonome Region Kurdistan liegt zwar in Irak, ist aber wie der Name schon sagt seit sehr vielen Jahren "autonom". Die haben ihr eigenes Regionalparlament samt Regierung, ihre eigene Sprache und eine eigene Wirtschaft samt eigenem Geld. Was im Rest von Irak abging, mit Attentaten und Aufständen, das war im Norden nur eine Randerscheinung. Selbst IS konnte in dieser Region keinen Fuß fassen, auch wenn Mossul, wo IS Irak seinen Staat proklamierte, direkt an die Region grenzt. Bis 2014 ging es der Region politisch, gesellschaftlich und auch wirtschaftlich gut. Das pro Kopf BIP lag höher als das von Jordanien, was man in der Region ja wohl kaum als failed State bezeichnen kann. Dann kam das Versagen der Zentralregierung in Bagdad, das Aufkeimen von IS in Irak, und damit diese ganze fiese Shice, die jetzt erst langsam ihr Ende findet. 

Hier, für mehr Wissen: Autonome Region Kurdistan – Wikipedia

Wenn du alles in einen Topf wirfst und daraus dann den Kaffeesatz als Basis für deine Meinungsbildung her nimmst, okay, kann man machen, aber dann musst du dir auch sagen lassen, dass es ist was es ist: ziemlich oberflächlich und wenig fundiert.


----------



## RtZk (23. Januar 2018)

Ah okay, dann ist Brandenburg auch „autonom“ ? Auf die trifft das z.B auch zu.
Du kannst es dir noch solange gut reden, sind trotzdem arm und waren es auch vorher, genauso wie Jordanien nicht gerade reich ist.

@Nightslaver der syrische Staat hat eine historische Legitimität und sie wurden nicht „unterdrückt“ und haben daher exakt 0,0 Recht auf Unabhängigkeit, genauso wenig wie Katalonien.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2018)

Dann willst du also jeden Staat abschaffen, der nicht für sich selbst sorgen kann?
Wieso wird Berlin als Bundesland eigentlich nicht aufgelöst? Die Stadt ist doch seit gefühlt 500 Jahren pleite.


----------



## Tekkla (23. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> der syrische Staat hat eine historische Legitimität


 Frag da mal in der Region die Leute, die unter deiner historischen Legitimität seit knapp 100 Jahren zu kämpfen haben. Denn so "alt" ist Syrien erst.


----------



## KnSN (23. Januar 2018)

Nonsens ... Deren interne Auseinandersetzung um den Legitimationsanspruch findet ihre Ursache weiter nördlich. Der Polemiker verbreitet einen westlichen Propagandismus ...


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> @Nightslaver der syrische Staat hat eine historische Legitimität und sie wurden nicht „unterdrückt“ und haben daher exakt 0,0 Recht auf Unabhängigkeit, genauso wenig wie Katalonien.



Aha und welche "historische" Legitimität soll das sein? Das nach dem Zusammenbruch des Osmanischen Reichs 1918 ein paar europäische Kolonialmächte (Frankreich & England)  einfach entschieden haben das es unter anderem wegen des Öls Interessen dort gibt und man die Kurden schon deshalb damals um ihren eigenen autonomen Staat betrogen hat (obwohl die USA ihnen Selbstbestimmungsrecht versprochen haben) und kolonial verwaltete und die Grenzen zog wie sie bis heute sind?

"Total Legitim"! Warum bekommen wir dann eigentlich nicht unsere Ostgebiete zurück die heute die Polen "unrechtmäßig" besetzt halten, besteht doch auch "historische Legitimität". 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso wird Berlin als Bundesland eigentlich nicht aufgelöst? Die Stadt ist doch seit gefühlt 500 Jahren pleite.



Berlin ist real noch keine gefühlten 500 Jahre Pleite, sondern erst seit dem Ende des zweiten Weltkriegs, bzw. kalten Krieg, weil man die geteilte Stadt über Jahrzehnte totsubventioniert hat um aus ihr für uns Ostdeutsche ein bling bling Aushängeschild der überragenden Überlegenheit der westlichen Lebensweise zu machen, während aber die Wirtschaft Richtung Süddeutschland abgewandert ist (Siemens, ect.) und die Stadt so einen Haufen Steuereinnahmen verloren hat, während die Bayern bis heute glauben das ihr wirtschaftlicher Wohlstand der Verdienst ihrer bayrischen Übermenschenüberlegenheit wäre und nicht unter anderem ein Ergebnis des kalten Krieges und der Teilung Deutschlands. 
Tja, nach der Wende brauchte man dann nicht mehr beweisen wie toll der Westen ist und hat die Subventionen für Berlin drastisch gekürzt und da es nichts gab was das weggefallene Geld kompensieren hätte können hat Berlin plötzlich jedes Jahr einen riesen Berg an Schulden gemacht, an dessen Verringerung wir bis heute knabern dürfen.


----------



## RtZk (23. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann willst du also jeden Staat abschaffen, der nicht für sich selbst sorgen kann?
> Wieso wird Berlin als Bundesland eigentlich nicht aufgelöst? Die Stadt ist doch seit gefühlt 500 Jahren pleite.



Ich würde Berlin, Bremen, Hamburg und das Saarland sofort abschaffen, ja, diese Bundesländer haben keinen Sinn und sind keine Nationalstaaten wie Syrien, bedauerlicherweise ist es alles andere als einfach Bundesländer zusammenzulegen, bzw. nicht möglich (außer durch eine neue Verfassung), da eventuell unter Schutz der Ewigkeitsklausel.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Januar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aha und welche "historische" Legitimität soll das sein? Das nach dem Zusammenbruch des Osmanischen Reichs 1918 ein paar europäische Kolonialmächte (Frankreich & England)  einfach entschieden haben das es unter anderem wegen des Öls Interessen dort gibt und man die Kurden schon deshalb damals um ihren eigenen autonomen Staat betrogen hat (obwohl die USA ihnen Selbstbestimmungsrecht versprochen haben) und kolonial verwaltete und die Grenzen zog wie sie bis heute sind?
> 
> "Total Legitim"! Warum bekommen wir dann eigentlich nicht unsere Ostgebiete zurück die heute die Polen "unrechtmäßig" besetzt halten, besteht doch auch "historische Legitimität".



Wurde aber nicht nach den  Türkischer Befreiungskrieg die vorige Vertrag aufgehoben also eher verändert? 

Keine Ahnung, kenne mich da nicht aus ^^

Vertrag von Sevres (Osmanisches Reich) – Wikipedia
Treaty of Sevres - Wikipedia
irgendwie waren die Bedienungen krasser als Vertrag von Versailles


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Januar 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wurde aber nicht nach den  Türkischer Befreiungskrieg die vorige Vertrag aufgehoben also eher verändert?
> 
> Keine Ahnung, kenne mich da nicht aus ^^
> 
> ...



Das hat ja nichts damit zu tun das man den von den Osmanen beherrschten Völkern (Syrern, Kurden, Armeniern, Ägyptern, Palästinensern, usw.) nach dem Zusammenbruch des osmanischen Reiches Autonomie versprochen hatte, die dann nicht kam unter anderem halt wegen Interessen am Erdöl um Mosul, stattdessen haben sie sich Engländer und Franzosen als neue Kolonialherren etabliert.
Es wurden also nur die Osmanen gegen Europäer ausgetauscht und wurden wie in Afrika Grenzen mit dem Lineal gezogen, die bis heute da sind, siehe Irak, Syrien.

Ich sehe da nichts von Legitimität und schon garnicht historischer.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Januar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das hat ja nichts damit zu tun das man den von den Osmanen beherrschten Völkern (Syrern, Kurden, Armeniern, Ägyptern, Palästinensern, usw.) nach dem Zusammenbruch des osmanischen Reiches Autonomie versprochen hatte, die dann nicht kam unter anderem halt wegen Interessen am Erdöl um Mosul, stattdessen haben sie sich Engländer und Franzosen als neue Kolonialherren etabliert.
> Es wurden also nur die Osmanen gegen Europäer ausgetauscht und wurden wie in Afrika Grenzen mit dem Lineal gezogen, die bis heute da sind, siehe Irak, Syrien.
> 
> Ich sehe da nichts von Legitimität und schon garnicht historischer.



Wollte nur wissen ob das auf Vertrag von Sevres beruhte?^^ die am ende ja nicht zustande kam nach den  Türkische Befreiungskrieg.

ging mir halt nur darum^^


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Januar 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wollte nur wissen ob das auf Vertrag von Sevres beruhte?^^ die am ende ja nicht zustande kam nach den  Türkische Befreiungskrieg.
> 
> ging mir halt nur darum^^



Achso, ja, unter anderem.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Januar 2018)

Gestern hat ja der diesjährige Weltwirtschaftsgipfel in Davos begonnen.

Ich bin mal gespannt welche Strippen da gezogen werden,
um die Welt noch weiter zu spalten. 
Sicherlich wird dort der Fahrplan festgelegt, wie man die Globalisierung, ähm die Gewinnmaximierung,
noch weiter beschleunigen kann. 

Das gehört hier eigentlich nicht rein,
wenn Geld aber nicht mehr sinnvoll angelegt werden kann,
sorgt ein Krieg immer für volle Auftragsbücher.


----------



## Elistaer (24. Januar 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Gestern hat ja der diesjährige Weltwirtschaftsgipfel in Davos begonnen.
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt welche Strippen da gezogen werden,
> um die Welt noch weiter zu spalten.
> ...


Ach der deutschen Rüstungsindustrie geht es mit 21% mehr in 2015/16 doch Supper. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (24. Januar 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ach der deutschen Rüstungsindustrie geht es mit 21% mehr in 2015/16 doch Supper.



Ja sicher, irgendwie muss das Zeug ja auch verscherbelt werden.

Irgendwo haut man sich ja immer die Rübe ein.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Januar 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja sicher, irgendwie muss das Zeug ja auch verscherbelt werden.
> 
> Irgendwo haut man sich ja immer die Rübe ein.



Joa, so wie aktuell in Syrien, wo die Türken mit deutschen Leopard 2A4 Krieg spielen.


----------



## Taskmaster (24. Januar 2018)

@Adi1
Nun, wenn du gegen die Globalisierung (bzw, Gewinnmaximierung) bist, müsstest du der größte Trump-Fan sein, den es gibt. Der zieht ja gerade die ersten Protektionswälle wieder hoch.
Die unverbesserlichen Fans des Washington Consensus sitzen besonders hier in Europa (bspw. China tut zwar auch als ob, handelt aber beim eigenen Markt ganz absichtlich gegenteilig).
Allen voran unsere Kanzlerin, die insb. das daraus entlehnte Konzept des "Freihandels" in jede Kamera als humanitär und alternativlos für die Welt herunter betet.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Januar 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> @Adi1
> Nun, wenn du gegen die Globalisierung (bzw, Gewinnmaximierung) bist, müsstest du der größte Trump-Fan sein, den es gibt.



Nee, ich bin ein sozial eingestellter Mensch, und möchte einfach nur,
das Jeder die gleiche Chancen bekommt seinen Lebensunterhalt halbwegs selbst zu bestreiten.

Was bringt denn eigentlichlich diese "Globalisierung"?

Vor 30 Jahren haben die Chinesen angefangen billig unseren Wohlstandsmüll herzustellen,
mittlerweise lassen sie sich nicht mehr für ein Appel und ein Ei abspeisen. 

Was glaubst du denn, wer als nächstes diese Drecksarbeit übernimmt?

Ich sage dir jetzt schon, Afrika ist dranne.

Da wird nur wenig Kohle investiert werden, und es bleibt billig,
so ein paar Schulhefte und Strassen kosten nunmal nicht so viel.


----------



## RtZk (24. Januar 2018)

Nein Afrika wäre bereits seit langer Zeit billiger.
Die riesigen Probleme sind nur die Mentalität der Arbeitskräfte und die politische Instabilität in ausnahmslos allen afrikanischen Ländern.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nein Afrika wäre bereits seit langer Zeit billiger.
> Die riesigen Probleme sind nur die Mentalität der Arbeitskräfte und die politische Instabilität in ausnahmslos allen afrikanischen Ländern.


Achso, die Arbeitnehmer dort sind also selbst schuld, wenn sie ohne Schutzausrüstung in Uranminen geschickt werden und sich dann beschweren?
Oder den Bauern und Fischern, die da unten keinen Gewinn erzielen, weil in den meisten afrikanischen Ländern eher das verbilligte Zeugs aus dem Westen gekauft wird?
Was ist eigentlich mit den Kindern, die dort unseren Elektromüll auseinandernehmen? 
Dass dort praktisch seit Jahrzehnten Arbeitskräfte im Gold-, Kobalt-, Kupfer-, Coltan- und Ölabbau ausgebeutet werden, interssiert dich überhaupt nicht? 

Aber stimmt, die anderen sind ja die, die "ignorant" sind.


----------



## RtZk (24. Januar 2018)

Was? 
Weißt du überhaupt was Mentalität ist?
Scheinbar nicht. 

Es geht um die Produktionsstandorte und nicht um irgendwelche Minen.
In Afrika wird quasi nichts produziert, sondern fast nur in Asien, weil die Asiaten eine deutlich bessere Arbeitsmentalität haben.

Ach ja, mit der Mitleidsschiene brauchst du mir gar nicht erst zu kommen. Wie wäre es, wenn du nicht immer alles emotionalisieren würdest?


----------



## Two-Face (24. Januar 2018)

Aha, ich hatte also recht, das interessiert dich überhaupt nicht.

Was für Produktionsstandorte willst du denn da unten schaffen? Eine für Panzer, wie in Nordafrika? Eine "Mentalität" dafür scheint's wohl doch zu geben.
Willst du da unten billig Kleidung herstellen, wie in Bangladesch? 
Autos?

Was zum Teufel hat das mit der "Menatlität" und nicht mit Ressourcen, Grenzen und der dortigen Politik zu tun?

Übrigens: Textilindustrie orientiert sich neu: Nachster Halt: Afrika - Wirtschaft - Tagesspiegel

Hast du eigentlich mal irgendwo einen nachvollziehbaren Beleg für diesen Schmarrn?


----------



## RtZk (24. Januar 2018)

Durchschnittliches Einkommen weltweit fast alle der Länder mit dem niedrigsten Durchschnittslohn liegen in Afrika. 
Ja es geht um die Produktion? Sprich von Handys bauen bis Klamotten nähen, einfache Arbeit für die keine Qualifikation notwendig ist.
Aber wie ich schon sagt, du kannst nichts rational sehen, du musst immer mit Emotionen kommen, aber diese sind nicht unbedingt hilfreich in einer sachlichen Diskussion.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Januar 2018)

Nochmal: Liegt das an der Arbeitsmoral (die du als "Mentalität" bezeichnest) oder an der dortigen Politik?
Für die Arbeit in Minen oder die verwertung giftiger Abfälle per Hand ist auch kaum Qualifikation notwendig, in den Steinbruch kannst du jeden schicken.
Und in der Hinsicht werden die Arbeiter dort schon seit Jarhzehnten ausgebeutet, ist Fakt, auch wenn du das gekonnt ignorierst.
Das Coltan und Kobalt, das in Handys und Akkus von Elektroautos benötigt wird, kommt zu großen Teilen aus Afrika.

Und jetzt kommst du daher und behauptest die Afrikaner können/wollen nicht arbeiten?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2018)

Afrika ist auch dichter dran an Europa, in genügend Ländern ist Umweltschutz ein Fremdwort und wenn das entsprechende Land sich ruiniert ist man ja weit davon so lange kein Putsch und Co. oder Schmiergelder von anderen die eigenen Geschäfte ruinieren. Nebenbei lassen sich mit alten Waffen für Devisen und begehrte Rohstoffe eventuelle Aufstände einfach niederschlagen. Ein 3. Weltkrieg wirft ja wenig Profit ab nützt nur sehr wenigen Staaten etwas von daher sind Scharmützel in diversen Ländern der bessere Test für Waffen und Co.


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> In Afrika wird quasi nichts produziert, sondern fast nur in Asien, weil die Asiaten eine deutlich bessere Arbeitsmentalität haben.



Du unterstellst also allen anderen, dass sie keine Arbeitsmentalität haben?
Diskriminierung?
Schon mal in einer asiatischen Firma gewesen und geguckt, wie dort gearbeitet wird?
So möchte ich nicht arbeiten.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Januar 2018)

Kannst ja mal nach Japan gucken, wo's jedes Jahr Selbstmordfälle wegen massiver Überarbeitung gibt.

Ja, sowas nenne ich "Arbeitsmoral".


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2018)

In Japan täuscht man auch vor am Arbeitsplatz vor Erschöpfung eingeschlafen zu sein weil das die ultimative Hingebung zur Firma zeigt. 
Das ist keine Moral sondern einfach absurd.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du unterstellst also allen anderen, dass sie keine Arbeitsmentalität haben?
> Diskriminierung?
> Schon mal in einer asiatischen Firma gewesen und geguckt, wie dort gearbeitet wird?
> So möchte ich nicht arbeiten.



Die Arbeitsmoral in Afrika dürfte nicht wesentlich niedriger, so denn überhaupt, sein als in anderen Ländern, das Problem ist halt das die Bildung der dortigen Arbeiter im überwiegenden Fall der Fälle wohl ehr Richtung völlig unzureichend tendiert.
Lesen und Schreiben mag noch so leidlich bei einem gewissen Prozentsatz der Arbeiterschaft gehen, aber alles darüber hinaus wird es dann schon schwer und tendiert in die Richtung beigebracht durch selber rumprobieren (trail and error).
Was willst du also mit einer überwiegend so unqualifizierten Arbeiterschaft anfangen?
Bleibt am Ende halt nur die unmenschlich bezahlte Schwerstarbeit in der Mine, der Landwirtschaft und vieleicht auch noch sowas wie Textilindustrie mit ihren immer gleichen manufakturartigen Arbeitsschritten.

Das wird sich halt auch nicht ohne weiteres ändern, solange in verschiedenen Staaten Afrikas nach wie vor der Lieblingssport der Regierenden darin besteht Vetternwirtschaft zu betreiben und sich von ausländischen Firmen für die Abbaurechte von Rohstoffen fürstlich schmieren zu lassen und bei Wahlergebnissen die einem nicht passen einen Bürgerkrieg anzuzetteln, statt sich zu angagieren das die Afrikanische Union gestärkt wird, um gegenüber dem Westen, Russen und Chinesen / Asiaten eine stärke Position zu haben und das Bildungswesen zu verbessern.


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Arbeitsmoral in Afrika dürfte nicht wesentlich niedriger, so denn überhaupt, sein als in anderen Ländern, das Problem ist halt das die Bildung der dortigen Arbeiter im überwiegenden Fall der Fälle wohl ehr Richtung völlig unzureichend tendiert.
> Lesen und Schreiben mag noch so leidlich bei einem gewissen Prozentsatz der Bevölkerung gehen, aber alles darüber hinaus wird es dann schon schwer und tendiert in die Richtung beigebracht durch selber rumprobieren (trail and error).
> Was willst du also mit einer überwiegend so unqualifizierten Arbeiterschaft anfangen?
> Bleibt am Ende halt nur die unmenschlich bezahlte Schwerstarbeit in der Mine, der Landwirtschaft und vieleicht auch noch sowas wie Textilindustrie mit ihren immer gleichen manufakturartigen Arbeitsschritten.



Der afrikanische Fischer arbeitet sicher nicht weniger hart als ein europäischer Fischer.
Das gleiche gilt für den Landwirt oder für den Werkzeugmacher.
Klar, die Bildung ist immer das Problem. Aber hier wird ja grundsätzlich anderen Menschen eine schlechtere Arbeitsmentalität zugeschrieben und das ist ja nun echt unterste Schublade.


----------



## Tekkla (25. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber hier wird ja grundsätzlich anderen Menschen eine schlechtere Arbeitsmentalität zugeschrieben und das ist ja nun echt unterste Schublade.


Bist du schon viel im außereuropäischen Ausland gewesen? Es gib nämlich Region auf der Welt, wo du deine Meinung revidieren würdest. Dort, wo Arbeitszeiten ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff sind. Gegenden, wo die Leute von der Hand in den Mund leben und daran auch nichts andern wollen, obwohl es anders ginge.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber hier wird ja grundsätzlich anderen Menschen eine schlechtere Arbeitsmentalität zugeschrieben und das ist ja nun echt unterste Schublade.



Menschen eine schlechte Arbeitsmoral zu bescheinigen ist genauso pauschalisierend wie alle Fehler in Afrika Europa und/oder dem Kolonialismus zuzuschreiben.

Das ist beides ziemlich undifferenziert.


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Bist du schon viel im außereuropäischen Ausland gewesen? Es gib nämlich Region auf der Welt, wo du deine Meinung revidieren würdest. Dort, wo Arbeitszeiten ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff sind. Gegenden, wo die Leute von der Hand in den Mund leben und daran auch nichts andern wollen, obwohl es anders ginge.



Ich kenne China, da gibt es Zuliefererfirmen in meiner Branche und so möchte ich nicht arbeiten wollen.


----------



## RtZk (25. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du unterstellst also allen anderen, dass sie keine Arbeitsmentalität haben?
> Diskriminierung?
> Schon mal in einer asiatischen Firma gewesen und geguckt, wie dort gearbeitet wird?
> So möchte ich nicht arbeiten.



Ich möchte so auch nicht arbeiten. Aber sie produzieren ausreichend und scheinen ja effizient genug zu sein. 
Oh Gott, Diskriminierung, das ist Fakt oder du kannst natürlich belegen, dass trotz niedrigeren Durchschnittslöhnen in Afrika und damit de Facto niedrigeren Kosten, nicht dort sondern in Asien aus einem anderen Grund produziert wird? 
Es ist einfach so, dass die Asiaten deutlich effektiver Arbeiten, deshalb wird auch dort produziert.

Sonst bekommen die Afrikaner auch nichts auf die Reihe, da kannst du mir gerne Rassismus unterstellen, aber es nun mal so, Leute wie du versuchen nur alles auf andere zu schieben und verstehen nicht, dass es an den Personen in Afrika selbst liegt.
Nichts außer ihnen selbst hinter sie daran stabile Demokratien zu errichten, sowie eigene Industrie und Produktion aufzubauen.
Deutschland war nach dem 2. Weltkrieg auch völlig am Ende und nichts stand mehr, und wo stehen wir jetzt? (bitte nichts vom Marshall Plan erzählen, Inflationsbereinigt haben wir eine lächerlich niedrige Summe bekommen)
Das zeugt einfach von der Deutschen Mentalität und wir sind da nicht alleine, Japan ist heute eines der reichsten Länder der Welt, obwohl es ebenfalls nach dem 2. Weltkrieg am Ende war, Mentalität ist unbestritten ein riesiger Faktor.


----------



## Tekkla (25. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nichts außer ihnen selbst hinter sie daran stabile Demokratien zu errichten, sowie eigene Industrie und Produktion aufzubauen.


Doch, wir Europäer. Und wir schicken uns mit dem kommenden Freihandelsabkommen an die Grundlage für die nächste Welle der Massenmigration loszutreten. Der Mammon weiß zwar, dass die Art des Umgang mit Afrika viel größere Problem schaft, als das die breite Bevölkerung in Europa einen Nutzen von hätte. Aber solang Leute wie du das auch noch in Schutz nehmen und dem ganzen Kontinent lieber Unfähigkeit unterstellen anstatt Selbstreflexion zu betreiben, wird sich an diesem Treiben auch nichts ändern.

Nur um mal ein paar wenige Argumente zu bringen
Westafrika: Europa erzeugt die Fluchtlinge selbst | ZEIT ONLINE
Freihandelsabkommen - Ursache oder Losung - Wirtschaft - Suddeutsche.de
EU-Freihandel mit Afrika: Unfairer Deal? | Wirtschaft | DW | 11.01.2017

YouTube
YouTube


----------



## RtZk (26. Januar 2018)

Jaja wie immer Europa ist an allem Schuld, Standart.


Noch mal etwas aktuelles:
Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news today - syria.liveuamap.com  die Türkei rückt extrem langsam vor, was wieder Mal zeigt, dass man ihnen selbst das Beste Zeug in die Hände geben kann und sie trotzdem nichts auf die Reihe bekommen, genauso wie die Araber in den Kriegen gegen Israel, als sie mit den modernsten Waffen aus der UdSSR beliefert wurden.
Daher wundert mich dies hier Turkeieinsatz in Syrien: Kurden bitten Assad um Hilfe - SPIEGEL ONLINE , abgesehen davon, dass sie doch wissen müssen, dass Assad ohne Erlaubnis Putins nichts machen kann und dieser Erdogan den Angriff erlaubt hat.


----------



## Tekkla (26. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Jaja wie immer Europa ist an allem Schuld, Standart.


Du bist es, der es sich zu einfach macht. Kannst du nur in schwarz/weiß denken? Natürlich ist nicht alles Schuld der Europäer, denn dort mischen auch andere Länder dieser Welt mit. Und ja, das Clandenken in Afrika macht gernau so Probleme wie die willkürlich von den Kolonialherren festgelegten Grenzen. Wir Europäer sind es aber, die unmittelbar von den Folgen unseres Handelns eingeholt werden. Das zu verneinen und ins Lächerliche zu ziehen und sich womöglich dann noch über die "shice Ausländer" bei uns zu mokieren, das ist halt in höchstem Maße bigott.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Januar 2018)

Die Grenzziehung der damaligen Kolonialmächte ist ja ebenfalls einer der Hauptgründe für der wirtschaftliche Lage dort unten.
Dabei wurde keine Rücksicht auf landwirtschaftliche Gegebenheiten genommen, Ressourcen wurden sehr ungleich verteilt und so sind jede Menge, kleinere Länder entstanden, mehr als auf jedem anderen Kontinent.
Da ist klar, dass in vielen dieser Länder keine eigene Wirtschaft entstehen kann, da ist man auf Kooperation mit anderen Ländern angewiesen.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Januar 2018)

Die Kolonialisierung des afrikanischen Kontinents war das Hauptproblem,

bis auf Äthiopien und Liberia worden alle Länder durch andere Mächte bis z.T. in die 60iger Jahren ausgenommen 

Und auch heute geht es weiter, zuerst müssen in den ärmsten Ländern überhaupt mal funktionierende Verwaltungsstrukturen aufgebaut werden,
nur, wo es nur Sand gibt, wird das schwierig werden


----------



## ARCdefender (30. Januar 2018)

Und weiter geht es gegen Russland in den USA:

US-Sanktionsliste gegen Russland: Bleibt es bei der blossen Drohung? | tagesschau.de

Also mit dieser Liste wurden quasi alle Politiker aus Russland als Feinde der USA abgestempelt.
Die Democats fordern schon mehr als nur Sanktionen? Was wollen sie denn?? Einen Frontalangriff auf Russland? 
Die Amis haben echt den Schuss nicht mehr gehört


----------



## ARCdefender (31. Januar 2018)

Hier mal eine Zusammenfassung des Schwachsinns in Tüten, was die USA da mit Russland veranstalten:
Russland: Was der "Kreml-Bericht" der USA fur die russische Elite bedeutet - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Putin spricht von einem feindlichem Akt, mal sehen wie lange sich die Russen das noch gefallen lassen werden, aber genau das ist ja scheinbar so von den USA gewollt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Januar 2018)

Klar eine Liste mit 210 Namen von Oligarchen und anderen Profiteuren zu veröffentlich ist ja auch ein ganz schlimmer "feindlicher Akt".

Gibt es jetzt schon nen Termin für den dritten Weltkrieg? Das es bis spätesens Weihnachten kracht, ist ja offensichtlich nicht eingetreten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2018)

Je mehr Macht so mancher " Staatsmann " hat desto kindlicher werden die Aktionen um den eigenen Atterkopf durchsetzen zu wollen. Sollen deren Mütter doch einfach mal sagen das die so lange die Luft anhalten sollen bis der böse Spielkamerad nachgibt ( natürlich unabhängig überwacht und bei dem kleinsten Mucks gleich mit der guten Schippe drauf ).


----------



## Taskmaster (31. Januar 2018)

Na dann kannst du ja froh sein, dass Trump und nicht Clinton gewählt wurde. Denn die (nicht nur) amerikanische Linke möchte tatsächlich die eigene Idee einer "gerechten Weltordnung" durchsetzen.
Wenn es Clinton geschafft hätte, stünden die Chancen für einen Krieg mit den Russen wohl gar nicht so schlecht (hatte sie doch sogar schon ganz offen damit gedroht). Kurz vor den US-Wahlen hatte ja auch das Merkelchen (wahrscheinlich vorauseilender Gehorsam) deutsche Panzer 100km vor der russischen Grenze stationiert. Seit Trump da ist, hört man von dieser Posse nicht mehr all zu viel (genau genommen gar nichts). Die stehen da nun halt herum.

Wie auch schon in deinen verlinkten Artikeln zu lesen:


> Trump allerdings lehnt härtere Sanktionen gegen Russland vom Grundsatz ab, er will das Verhältnis zu Moskau eigentlich entspannen. Seine Regierung hat die Frist für neue Strafmaßnahmen am Montag dann auch verstreichen lassen. Stattdessen veröffentlichte das US-Finanzministerium die Liste.
> 
> Trump und Außenminister Rex Tillerson versuchen damit einen Spagat: Mit der Oligarchen-Liste wollen sie einerseits dem Kongress entgegenkommen, andererseits aber auch Russland nicht allzu sehr verärgern. Es ist die Idee, Moskau allein durch die Androhung von härteren Sanktionen gegen Putins vermeintliche engste Freunde einzuhegen. Die Liste sei als "Abschreckung" gedacht, verkündete eine Sprecherin des Außenministeriums in Washington. Weitere konkrete Sanktionen seien deshalb vorerst nicht notwendig.
> 
> Naturgemäß stößt die Haltung der US-Regierung im Kongress auf Kritik. Vor allem die Opposition wirft Trump vor, zu nachsichtig mit Russland umzugehen. "Ich habe die Nase voll davon, immer weiter darauf warten zu müssen, dass diese Regierung endlich unser Land und unsere Wahlen beschützt", schimpft der Chef-Außenpolitiker der Demokraten, Eliot Engel. "Sie lassen Moskau wieder davonkommen."



Die Demokraten wollen die Eskalation mit Russland, aber Trump hat daran wenig Interesse. 
Deswegen gilt (zumindest solange er im Amt ist):
Nuclear war with Russia is LESS likely under Donald Trump '''because Hillary Clinton was more likely to use Nato to threaten Russia'''

Was fur Donald Trump spricht - Kommentar - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Also ruhig Blut. Die nächsten 3 Jahre wird es wohl nicht mit Russland zu einem Krieg kommen. Was danach passiert, wird durch die nächste US-Wahl bestimmt.


----------



## ARCdefender (31. Januar 2018)

Da muss ich Dir dieses Mal uneingeschränkt Recht geben 
Aber wer weiss was für Schweinereien da noch im Hintergrund laufen, von den Democats und wie hoch der Druck auf Trump noch wird, bis er wohl klein beigeben muß.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2018)

Auch wenn Trumpy scheinbar selber wenig Ambitionen hat kann er doch wohl seinen Karnevalshaufen zur Ordnung rufen und auf einen Strick einschwören. Warum braucht sonst ein Land den Waschbärträger wenn sowieso jeder machen will wie er will ohne Gedanken an Konsequenzen zu verschwenden.


----------



## Taskmaster (31. Januar 2018)

Die USA sind halt keine Diktatur, gell? Im Gegensatz zu den Gepflogenheiten hier bei uns in Deutschland, ist der Fraktionszwang bzw. die Fraktionsdisziplin dort nicht gegeben und die Abgeordneten unterstehen nur ihrem Gewissen und dem Wähler unter Erklärungsnot, können gegen alles und jeden stimmen, wenn sie es für richtig halten.
Deswegen muss auch für jedes Gesetz neu nach Mehrheiten (auch im eigenen Lager) gefischt werden.
"Durchregieren", wie unsere Kaiserin es tut, ist in den USA so nicht drin.
Die Republikaner wissen eben noch immer nicht, wie sie Trump handhaben sollen. Verliert man die nächste Wahl und den eigenen Futtertrog, wenn man für ihn arbeitet oder sichert es den Posten? Verbaut man sich die eigene Zukunft oder hat man überhaupt nur eine, wenn man sich loyal verhält?
Das macht die Sache etwas... schwierig, so ein Jahr nach der Wahl.
Aber das ändert sich langsam.

Krieg mit Russland wird es jedenfalls nicht geben. Da können sich die Demokraten respektive amerk. Linken noch so winden. Da hat Trump (und die Republikaner) schlicht keinen Bock drauf. Bringt ja 0 Profit.
Wenn die Damen und Herren von den Demokraten das wollen, werden sie es mit eigenen Mehrheiten beschließen müssen. Fragt sich nur, wer die besorgen soll. Clinton jedenfalls nicht. Die ist weg vom Fenster.


----------



## RtZk (31. Januar 2018)

Es gibt in Deutschland keinen Fraktionszwang, der als Zwang bezeichnet werden kann, das Einzige was passieren wird ist, dass der Abgeordnete dann halt nächstes Mal nicht mehr aufgestellt wird.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2018)

Und in Amerika darf man Repräsentantenhaus ("Bundestag") und Senat("Bundesrat") nicht durcheinander werfen.
Bei denen muss aber halt mehr durch letzteres als bei uns. Aber unser Bundesrat macht auch gerne eigenständige Politik. Man vergleiche z.B. die BaWü Grünen mit den Bundes-Grünen, da ist die Schnittmenge gefühlt kleiner als zwischen ersteren und der Bundes-CDU.


----------



## RtZk (31. Januar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und in Amerika darf man Repräsentantenhaus ("Bundestag") und Senat("Bundesrat") nicht durcheinander werfen.
> Bei denen muss aber halt mehr durch letzteres als bei uns. Aber unser Bundesrat macht auch gerne eigenständige Politik. Man vergleiche z.B. die BaWü Grünen mit den Bundes-Grünen, da ist die Schnittmenge gefühlt kleiner als zwischen ersteren und der Bundes-CDU.



Falls das falsch ist korrigiere mich, aber muss der Senat nicht jedes Gesetz bestätigen?

In Deutschland darf der Bundesrat nur mit bestimmen, wenn ein Gesetz Auswirkungen auf die Länder hat.


----------



## Taskmaster (31. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Es gibt in Deutschland keinen Fraktionszwang, der als Zwang bezeichnet werden kann, das Einzige was passieren wird ist, dass der Abgeordnete dann halt nächstes Mal nicht mehr aufgestellt wird.



Guten Morgen. Ich habe es doch extra verlinkt (blau hinterlegte Schrift ist in diesem Forum seit jeher anklickbar). Natürlich gibt es den nur "indirekt", aber er wirkt zu 100%. So gut, dass Mutti ihn bspw. für die "Ehe für alle" aufheben musste, damit die Damen und Herren mal ihr Innerstes befragten, bevor sie ihre Stimme abgaben.
Ehe fur alle: Angela Merkel gibt Abstimmung fur alle in Unionsfraktion frei - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2018)

Ich denke auch eher das es nur bei der Säbelrasselei bleibt da sich niemand den Krieg leisten kann und die Folgen für alle keinen Gewinn darstellen. Auch dürfte der Regierungsfürst der so etwas anzettelt auch schnell und viel von seiner Halbwertszeit einbüßen.
Wirklich jedem ist doch klar das wir nur diese eine Welt haben und so lange kein neuer Planet gefunden ist den man auch in Trümmer legen könnte wäre es sehr unachtsam hier die Lunte zu zünden


----------



## Tekkla (1. Februar 2018)

Ihr tut immer so, als wenn die armen Russen unter ihrem falsch verstandenen Führer so rein gar nichts dafür können. In eurem einfachen USA böse / Russland besser Denken geht ihr der Kremltaktik vollkommen auf den Leim. Das zeigt sich immer wieder besonders, wenn man hier die NATO mit ihren paar Tausend Soldaten an der Ostgrenze des Bündnisgebietes als Bedrohung aufbauscht. Dass auf der anderen Seite der Grenze hundertausende Soldaten samt schwerem Gerät in den Tausenden stehen und regelmäßig den Einfall in die Nachbarländer üben, das wird gar nicht erst erwähnt. Ebenso wenig wird erwähnt, dass es bisher nur Russland war, das seit dem Ende des Kalten Krieges mit militärischer Gewalt das Staatsgebiet vergrößerte. Auch diese Mär von der Bedrohung durch die Osterweiterung der NATO und dem Verständnis für das arme Russland wird immer wieder zitiert, obwohl man auch hier ausblendet, dass sich nicht die NATO den Länder anbot, sondern es die Länder waren, die aus Angst vor den alten Besatzern ihren Schutz bei der NATO suchten. Ebenso wird dabei verschwiegen, dass mit dem Gesuch für einen NATO Beitritt ein Protokoll samt Verpflichtung zur Umsetzung politischer Reformen unterzeichnet werden musste, damit ein Rückfall in die autokratischen Strukturen der Sowjetzeit stark erschwert bis unmöglich gemacht wird. Soll heißen, mit dem Beitritt zur NATO haben sich diese Länder quasi demokratisch gefestigt. Bei den anderen Ländern, die man nicht Aufnahm, um Russland und dessen Einwänden entgegen zu kommen, haben wir heute was? Man schaue sich die Ukraine und die Krim an. Oder im Norden Georgiens. Russland hat gezeigt, dass es richtig ist Angst vor ihm zu haben.

Und was Putin den Heiland angeht... Putin hat Russland in eine Sackgasse gefuhrt


----------



## Taskmaster (1. Februar 2018)

Also das sehe ich etwas anders/differenzierter. Mir persönlich liegt es fern, für ein Putin-Russland Partei zu ergreifen. Eher könnte man mir eine in die Wiege gelegte USA-Fanschaft attestieren (die ich gerne unterschreibe). Deswegen blende ich aber nicht die Realität aus.

Die Erzählung vom bösen Putin ist genauso wenig plausibel wie die eines kriegslüsternen Amerikas.
Wie oben gezeigt, sind es Teile Amerikas (vornehmlich die amerik. Linke), die den Konflikt mit Russland wollen und suchen (natürlich wollen diesen auch ein paar andere Staaten und die Sachlage ist noch wesentlich komplexer, aber die/das blenden wir der Einfachheit halber in diesem kurzen Anriss aus), dafür die NATO vorschieben (deswegen auch die Panzerverlegungen).
Dass die NATO-Osterweiterung zu Problemen führen würde, war allen Beteiligten bewusst. Und ja, entgegen den neueren Äußerungen Gorbatschows (der damit interessanterweise 25 Jahre [bis zum Oktober 2014] nicht herausgerückt war; es ist durchaus nachvollziehbar, wenn sich da der ein oder andere am Kopf kratzt), gab es die Versprechen, dass sich die NATO im Falle einer Zustimmung Russlands zur Deutschen Wiedervereinigung nicht weiter gen Osten ausdehnen würde. Heute will das niemand mehr so gesagt/gemeint haben (passt halt nicht mehr ins gewünschte Lagebild).
Aber man hat es und dehnte die NATO trotzdem aus, Russland reagierte nicht (hatte wohl auch mehr mit sich selbst zu tun). Man tat es weiter, Russland reagierte weiterhin nicht. Das Spiel ging immer weiter und in Russland wurde es unruhig, weil die NATO plötzlich tatsächlich im Vorgarten angekommen war und warnte deutlich.
Es war der NATO am Ende schlicht völlig Schnuppe.
Im Umkehrschluss war es dann letztendlich Russland völlig Schnuppe, was der Westen vom Einmarsch hielt.
Und es ist ja nicht nur das. Das Thema Raketenschild zur Einseitigen Entwertung des Atomwaffen-Status quo ist noch so eine Nummer. 
Ich hätte da (und vermutlich auch die Russen ) lieber eine weitere Abrüstung aller Atomwaffen statt eines einseitigen Abfangsystems gesehen.
Naja. Dafür hat das große Wettrüsten bspw. mit Hyperschallraketen begonnen, die nicht mehr abgeschossen werden können, der Raketenschild somit eine ziemlich nutzlose Provokation darstellt.

Die genannten und zu unterschreibenden "Protokolle" sind übrigens ein schlechter Witz. Es gibt beispielsweise schwerlich aufzutreibende korruptere Länder als die Ukraine. Das war schon vor der Teil-Besetzung so und natürlich forcierte die NATO die Erweiterungen. Dass das Aufnahmeersuchen offiziell vom Bewerber ausgehen muss, ist Makulatur. Natürlich wird ihnen dieses Ersuchen so lange schmackhaft gemacht, bis sie es einreichen.
Es hat jedoch seine Gründe, warum bspw. Schweden nie NATO-Mitglied sein wollte, nicht sein will (weil es Russland provozieren würde und einen Krieg auf schwedischem Boden wahrscheinlich macht). "Angst" hin oder her.

Seit die Russen sich dazu entschlossen haben, das Treiben nun vorerst zu stoppen, läuft die Maschinerie von Propaganda und Gegenpropaganda. Clinton, Obama und Co. woll(t)en die offene Konfrontation. "Russland mal die Muskeln (gerne auch im offenen und kriegerischen Konflikt) zeigen" und einen "regime change" erwirken. Hat ja bisher immer gut geklappt. *hust*.
Russland stellt sich dementsprechend auf. Sind die Amis nicht gewohnt (also... Gegner, die sich tatsächlich wehren).

In diesem Konflikt ist die Wahrheit wohl als erstes gestorben.

Denn weder gingen die initialen Aggressionen von Russland aus, noch ist das Land in einer Sackgasse. Ganz im Gegenteil: die Stimmen mehren sich, die verlangen, die Sanktionen herunterzufahren. Grund: es trifft einfach die Falschen.
http://www.fr.de/wirtschaft/wirtschaftssanktionen-russlands-comeback-a-1367419


----------



## Tekkla (1. Februar 2018)

Versprechen einer nicht-Erweiterung gen Osten: Wenn es so gewesen wäre, warum hat man sich das nicht schriftlich geben lassen? 

Raketenschild: Man lud Russland ein mitzumachen.  Doch Russland schlug das Angebot aus. Man (Obama) verzichtete als Zeichen guten Willens sogar auf eine Stationierung in Osteuropa, was man Obama seitens Polens und Tschechiens als Schwäche gg. über Russlands anlastete. Und angesichts der Aussagen, dass man sich nie gegen Russland in Stellung beringen wollte, ist ein "Wettrüsten" als Antwort irgendwie auch sinnlos. Btw ist dieses Raketenschilddingens keine Idee von euren Linken/Demokraten sondern ein waschechtes Kind im Geiste von Regeans SDI und von G. W. Bush.

Die Ukraine: Die wollte schon viel früher in die Nato. Es ging schon 1997 los. 2008 lehnte man schließlich mit dem Hinweis auf die erstmal Erfüllung des von mir bereits erwähnten Membership Action Plans ab. Aber auch das war mehr ein Einkicken vor den Drohungen aus dem Osten.


----------



## Taskmaster (1. Februar 2018)

@Schriftlich: Weil die UdSSR just in diesem Moment zerfiel und man mehr interne als externe Probleme hatte. Man hatte die offene Zusicherung (siehe Genscher und NATO-Stellungnahme), direkt in die Kameras der Welt gesprochen.
Das waren recht turbulente Zeiten, falls du es nicht mitbekommen hast. Russland stand kurz vor einem Bürgerkrieg.

@Raketenschild: Ich werte das mal als deine Art von Humor?! Welche Antwort hätten denn die USA auf ein hypothetisches Angebot gegeben, sich unter ein "Raketenabwehrsystem" unter russischer Oberaufsicht zu stellen? Was hätte man denn davon, außer im Fall der Fälle die Fliege im Spinnennetz zu sein?
Das ist ein strategischer Super-GAU, den niemand bei Verstand annehmen würde. Damit könnte die NATO noch viel besser entscheiden, welche A-Waffen im Fall des Falles das Ziel erreichen, Russland müsste sich darauf verlassen, dass die NATO Atomwaffen der Amerikaner (im Falle eines Erstschlags) abfängt...?
Die Auflösung des nuklearen Patts konnte nur in eine Richtung führen und die Folgen waren absolut vorhersehbar.
Aber wie gesagt, ist das nur ein Baustein. Das Hauptproblem bleibt die NATO-Osterweiterung.

Die Ukraine war auch 1997 ein korrupter Unrechtsstaat. Egal wie man es dreht: die Ukraine hatte keinen Grund, Angst vor Russland zu haben, mit der NATO zu flirten. Ganz im Gegenteil, man brauchte diese als Puffer zum Westen.

Ich habe btw nicht behauptet, dass THADD ursprünglich von den Demokraten kommt. Sie haben dieses "Kind" aber mitbeschlossen und unter Obama zu dem Ausgebaut, was es heute ist: eine Unnütze Provokation, die vorhersehbar zur Überarbeitung der atomaren "Abschreckung" auf russischer Seite führte.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Februar 2018)

Diese Idee, dass Russland von Feinden umgeben, umzingelt, eingekreist ist und sich nur durch Aggression zur Wehr setzen kann, das wurde schon in den 1920er als Argument mißbraucht. An diesem Sowjet-Duktus hat sich in fast 100 Jahren kaum etwas getan. Btw ist Russland nicht auch ein korrupter Unrechtsstaat?


----------



## Taskmaster (1. Februar 2018)

Nun, die Freunde Russlands in der Welt kannst du ja mal eben überschlagen.
Der russische Unrechtsstaat (wie gesagt: ich bin kein Fan, kann aber verstehen, warum man dort zumindest außenpolitisch so handelt) existiert ohne Frage. Nur ist das Sache der Russen und Russland hatte zuvor keine Aggressionen gen Westen gezeigt.
Man wollte schlicht die herrschende Ordnung beibehalten.
Jedoch sah man das bei der NATO scheinbar anders. Dort umwarb man Staat um Staat bis man beim Saat gewordenen Moloch Ukraine angekommen war. Dass man bei der NATO nicht sonderlich wählerisch ist, wenn es um die eigenen Interessen geht, sieht man momentan auch ganz wunderschön am Fall Türkei/Erdogan. Hauptsache es springt ein militärischer Vorteil bei raus.
Den Rest siehe oben.
Weitere Einzelheiten zum Fall NATO-Osterweiterung, Russlands Reaktionen/Interpretationen und speziell Ukraine/Georgien kann man (bei Bedarf) auch einfach nachlesen, das muss ich nicht wiederkäuen: NATO-Osterweiterung – Wikipedia


----------



## Tekkla (1. Februar 2018)

"Umwarb Staat für Staat", kannste das belegen?


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Btw ist Russland nicht auch ein korrupter Unrechtsstaat?



Ist Saudi Arabien kein autoritärer Unrechtsstaat? Ist China nicht auch ein korrupter Unrechtsstaat?
Oder Afghanistan, oder Vietnam, oder Ägypten, oder, oder, oder...

Viele Länder auf der Welt sind alles andere als Rechtsstaaten in denen ein kalkulierbares Maß an Korruption herrscht.
Was hat also das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?

Oder willst du dich bei jedem dieser Land in die inneren Angelegenheiten einmischen und ihre unzivilisierten Systeme zum fortschrittlichen westlich-rechtstaatlichen Status bekehren? Ja, dann willkommen im Denken des Kolonialismus 2.0, denn schon im Kolonialismus 1.0 war man der Meinung man müsse die unzivilisierten Wilden zur eigenen modernen westlich-europäischen Kultur und Weltbild bekehren, funktionierte super, nicht?

Oder sollen wir mit jedem dieser Länder keinerlei Beziehungen mehr pflegen weil sie nicht unsere "hohen Standards" erfüllen?


----------



## Tekkla (1. Februar 2018)

Der Kontext war auf die Ukraine als "korrupten Unrechtsstaat" bezogen. Ich kann gerade deinem Bogen nicht folgen. Erklärung?


----------



## Two-Face (1. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oder sollen wir mit jedem dieser Länder keinerlei Beziehungen mehr pflegen weil sie nicht unsere "hohen Standards" erfüllen?


Also soll der FC Bayern auch weiterhin jedes Jahr ins Trainingslager nach Quatar fliegen oder Testspiele in Saud-Arabien abhalten, während Andersdenkende in diesen Ländern gefoltert und/oder hingerichtet werden?

Und natürlich sollen wir diesen Ländern auch weiterhin Waffen liefern, um, naja, was denn, dass jene sich gegen z.B. die aggressiven Jemen "verteidigen" zu können?


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Der Kontext war auf die Ukraine als "korrupten Unrechtsstaat" bezogen. Ich kann gerade deinem Bogen nicht folgen. Erklärung?



Das es scheiß egal ist ob die Ukraine, oder Russland ein Unrechtsstaat mit Korruption ist die zum Himmel stinkt, wobei die Korruption in der Ukraine klar frapierender ist, immerhin ist die Ukraine nicht umsonst auch schon lange vor dem Maidan ein Pleitestaat gewesen, kommt nicht von irgendwo her. 
Übrigens nebenbei, nachdem Fitch Ende letzten Jahres bereits Russland hochgestuft hat und die langfristige Prognosse positiver ansah hat jüngst auch die Rating-Agentur Moody Russlands Kreditwürdigkeit hochgestuft und die Prognosen für die Entwicklung der russischen Wirtschaft als langfristig positiv eingestuft.

Läuft also blendend mit unseren Wirtschaftssanktionen gegen Russland. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also soll der FC Bayern auch weiterhin jedes Jahr ins Trainingslager nach Quatar fliegen oder Testspiele in Saud-Arabien abhalten, während Andersdenkende in diesen Ländern gefoltert und/oder hingerichtet werden?
> 
> Und natürlich sollen wir diesen Ländern auch weiterhin Waffen liefern, um, naja, was denn, dass jene sich gegen z.B. die aggressiven Jemen "verteidigen" zu können?



Hab ich das gesagt? Natürlich muss man deshalb nicht alles gutheißen was da passiert und kann eigene Firmen / Vereine, ect. dazu anhalten sowas nicht zu unterstüzen, aber im Rahmen des zumutbaren / vertretbaren sollte man auch da die Zusammenarbeit suchen, zudem sind die wenigsten Länder solche Extremfälle wie Saudi Arabien.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Läuft also blendend mit unseren Wirtschaftssanktionen gegen Russland.


 Weil es Sanktionen in erster Linie gegen Oligarchen und deren Firmen bzw. Firmen, die an der Besetzung der Krim und dem Bürgerkrieg im Osten der Ukraine beteiligt sind sind? Den Begriff "Wirtschaftssanktionen" kann man eher für die Retourkutsche aus Moskau verwenden.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Weil es Sanktionen in erster Linie gegen Oligarchen und deren Firmen bzw. Firmen, die an der Besetzung der Krim und dem Bürgerkrieg im Osten der Ukraine sind? Der Begriff "Wirtschaftssanktionen" kann man eher für die Retourkutsche aus Moskau verwenden.



Keine Ahnung wie du darauf kommst, aber scheinbar hast du nicht mitbekommen das wir auch diverse Güter, unter anderem verschiedene Landwirtschaftliche Erzeugnisse nicht mehr nach Russland exportieren.
Oder was denkst du warum sich unsere Unternehmen so beschweren das ihnen der russische Markt durch die Sanktionen weggebrochen ist?

*edit* Hier hast du mal eine Übersicht darüber welche Sanktionen verhängt wurden:

Liste von Sanktionen in der Krimkrise – Wikipedia


----------



## Tekkla (1. Februar 2018)

Du hast dir den Inhalt der Listen aber schon angeschaut?

Um es dir einfacher zu machen: Nicht die EU blockiert die Ausfuhr von bspw. landwirtschaftlichen Erzeugnissen. Nope. Es ist ein Importverbot seitens Russlands. Die besagte Retourkutsche. 

Seitens des Westens wird alles blockiert, was Geld mit dem Konflikt in der Ukraine verdient - und der direkte Machtzirkel rund um Putin. In erster Linie Technik für Öl- und Gasbohrungen. Aber auch Vermögen, das eingefroren wurde. Privates wie wirtschaftliches.


----------



## Taskmaster (2. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> "Umwarb Staat für Staat", kannste das belegen?



Hatte ich doch extra verlinkt?!


> Auf dem NATO-Gipfel in Madrid 1997 wurden den Staaten des ehemaligen Warschauer Paktes Polen, Tschechien und Ungarn erstmals Beitrittsverhandlungen angeboten, später auch weiteren osteuropäischen Staaten.
> 
> Am 12. März 1999 traten Polen, Tschechien und Ungarn der NATO bei.
> 
> Beim Gipfeltreffen in Prag im November 2002 lud die NATO die Länder Bulgarien, Estland, Lettland, Litauen, Rumänien, Slowakei und Slowenien zu Beitrittsgesprächen ein.[1] Am 29. März 2004 traten diese sieben Länder der NATO bei.


Die NATO ist aktiv auf die Länder zugegangen, um sie ins Boot zu holen.

Aus der Presseerklärung von NATO-Generalsekretär Javier Solana:


> Das Bündnis wird weiterhin neue Mitglieder willkommen heißen, die in der Lage sind, die Grundsätze des Vertrages zu fördern und zur Sicherheit des euroatlantischen Gebietes beizutragen. Das Bündnis geht davon aus, dass es in den kommenden Jahren weitere Einladungen an Staaten aussprechen wird. *Die NATO wird aktive Beziehungen zu denjenigen Staaten unterhalten, die ein Interesse an der NATO-Mitgliedschaft bekundet haben, sowie zu den Staaten, die sich in Zukunft möglicherweise um eine Mitgliedschaft bemühen werden. *Die Nationen, die bereits ihr Interesse zum Ausdruck gebracht haben, Mitglied der NATO zu werden, heute aber nicht zur Aufnahme von Beitrittsgesprächen eingeladen wurden, kommen weiterhin für eine künftige Mitgliedschaft in Betracht.


----------



## JePe (2. Februar 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Die NATO ist aktiv auf die Länder zugegangen, um sie ins Boot zu holen.



Merkwuerdig, dass Polen schon Jahre zuvor auf den Beitritt gedraengt hat? Schlechte Erfahrungen und so.

Aber ja. Die amerikanische Linke und ihr Plan, die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reissen. Hatte ich fast schon wieder vergessen.


----------



## Tekkla (2. Februar 2018)

Das sind keine Belege für ein aktives Werben seitens der NATO. Da steht nur, dass man sich offen für Interessierte zeigt. Und der Einladung zu Betrittsgesprächen ging ein ein Prozess der Umwerbung det NATO seitens der Beitrittskandidaten voraus.


----------



## Taskmaster (2. Februar 2018)

Wie von mir verlinkt, wird für den Beitritt bei den Ländern geworben. Natürlich ist das bei denen, die sowieso schon "HIER!" schreien, bevor man ein Wort sagen muss, kaum nötig. Aber bei den strategisch entscheidenden durchaus. Alles andere wäre auch witzlos. 
Schweden wird beispielsweise sogar recht massiv umworben. Wenn es nach der NATO gehen würde, wären sie längst drin. Nur Schweden sieht den nutzen nicht. Ähnlich geht es bei Finnland zu.



JePe schrieb:


> Aber ja. Die amerikanische Linke und ihr Plan, die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reissen. Hatte ich fast schon wieder vergessen.


Dann ist es ja gut, dass ich dich dran erinnert habe. 
Auch wenn die Weltherrschaft zum amerikanischen Selbstverständnis gehört (das ist aber bspw. bei den Chinesen noch viel ausgeprägter), so geht es bei der amerikanischen Linken doch eher um einen "Plan" für die Welt, den man gerne (notfalls auch recht rabiat) durchsetzen möchte. Wie die Linken (auch hierzulande) eben so drauf sind: Hierarchien durchbrechen, Grenzen wegwischen, Sozialismus für die Welt und schwups herrscht Frieden für alle.
Hat zwar noch nie funktioniert (weder im Größeren noch im Kleinen), aber das stört ja nicht, weltweit wird es schon hinhauen. Man muss es nur "richtig" machen.


----------



## JePe (2. Februar 2018)

Ich goenne ja jedem sein Feindbild - wenn es sonst schon zu nichts nutze ist, so bringt es doch wenigstens Struktur in den Tag -, aber Die Linke in Deutschland in die Naehe der Democrats zu ruecken, ist schon sehr ... weltfremd? Demokraten und Republikaner dort sind ein bisschen wie CDU und CSU hier.

Aus Interesse - was denkst Du, haette ein demokratischer Praesident Bernie Sanders getan? Invasion in Russland und Enthauptungsschlag gegen China? Denn der ist zwar auch nicht im engeren Sinne ein Linker, aber doch linker als viele in seiner Partei.

Wie es um die bis zur Materialermuedung wiederholte "Umzingelung" Russlands bestellt ist, beantwortet ein kurzer Blick in einen Atlas: Ein erheblicher Teil der russischen Aussengrenze besteht aus Wasser (37.653 Kilometer); die Landgrenze ist 20.017 Kilometer lang, ganze 551 Kilometer davon teilt man sich mit Estland und Lettland. Ja, da kann man nur zu gut verstehen wenn der russische Baer sich zu gruseln beginnt und mal eben praeventiv die Krim annektiert. Ist jedenfalls besser, als abzuwarten und dann um 5:45 Uhr zurueckzuschiessen. Das Ende ist ja bekannt.

Die groesste geopolitische Katastrophe des 20. Jahrhunderts war der Zusammenbruch der Sowjetunion. Sagt jedenfalls der russische Praesident. Da kann einem schon Angst und Bange werden. Aber vielleicht sollte ich ja lieber froh sein, dass er nur die Sowjetunion und nicht Alaska zurueckwill?

Je naeher an Russland man lag, um so ungeduldiger wollten die ehemaligen Mitglieder des Warschauer Paktes in die NATO. Ist das nicht eigenartig?


----------



## Taskmaster (2. Februar 2018)

/Doppelpost.
Mein Browser liebt solche Späße.


----------



## Taskmaster (2. Februar 2018)

Bernie Sanders bezeichnet sich als "demokratischen Sozialisten". Erinnert dich das an was? An das hier vielleicht?
Die Sprüche und Ziele sind dieselben.
Die Demokraten repräsentieren das linke Spektrum, die Republikaner das rechte. Das ist nun kein Geheimnis. Dass es "geerdetere" Linke und weniger der Realität zugewandte Linke wie Rechte gibt, ist selbsterklärend. Wer gerade die Meinung vorgibt, ist dem Zeitgeist geschuldet.
Was Herr Sanders durchgezogen hätte, ist schwerlich nachzuvollziehen (wurde er ja von Clinton vermutlich recht unschön weggebissen).
So weit weg von ihr wäre er aber (wie manche meinen) wohl nicht gewesen.

Die "Umstellung Russlands" ist hier gar nicht mein Standpunkt. Es geht um das Herranrücken der NATO an die Grenzen Russland. Dass eine "Umstellung" Russlands mit heutiger Abfang- und Angriffstechnik keine Fiktion mehr ist, sollte aber nachvollziehbar sein. Im Umkehrschluss fühlt sich ja scheinbar auch alles und jeder von Russland, ja selbst von Nordkorea lebensgefährlich bedroht, als wären die eigenen Koordinaten gespeichertes Ziel von 10 Wasserstoffbomben. Hättest du dich auch nur mal dazu bequemt, einen Link mit dem geschichtlichen Hintergrund anzuklicken, wäre dir aufgefallen:


> 2008 soll Putin im NATO-Russland-Rat davon gesprochen haben, dass bei einem NATO-Beitritt der Ukraine die Krim und die Ostukraine von der Ukraine abgelöst und an Russland angegliedert werden könnten.
> Dmitri Anatoljewitsch Medwedew warnte den ukrainischen Präsidenten Juschtschenko davor, seine Drohung wahrzumachen und die russische Flotte von ihrem Marinestützpunkt in Sewastopol, den Russland gepachtet hatte, zu vertreiben. Medwedew habe sich auf den Standpunkt gestellt, eine Mitgliedschaft der Ukraine in der NATO verstoße gegen den russisch-ukrainischen Freundschaftsvertrag. Der Vertrag enthalte die Verpflichtung beider Seiten, nichts zu tun, was Bedrohungen oder Sicherheitsrisiken für die andere Seite bedeute, begründeten Medwedew und der russische Außenminister Lawrow diese Sichtweise. In diesem Vertrag war 1997 die Grenze zwischen der Ukraine und Russland festgelegt worden. BBC berichtete, eine Mitgliedschaft Georgiens in der NATO würde eine „Spirale der Konfrontation“ in Gang setzen, sei dem georgischen Präsidenten Saakaschwili mitgeteilt worden.[22][23] Wenige Wochen danach begann der Kaukasuskrieg 2008.


Ich bin an und für sich ein großer Fan der NATO, aber die Osterweiterung erfolgt so undurchdacht, aggressiv und rücksichtslos, die Folgen waren so absehbar (und laut angekündigt), dass man da schwerlich noch vom "bösen Russen" sprechen kann, sondern von Leichtsinnig- und Verantwortungslosigkeit seitens der NATO-Führung.
Es gibt so einige Länder, die eben gerade nicht in die NATO möchten, weil sie die eindeutige Provokation nicht verantworten, nicht zum Spielball werden wollen. Die Zeit für ein Zugehen der NATO auf die Ukraine war noch nicht gekommen. Der Staat ein einziger unzuverlässiger und korrupter Sumpf (bis heute). Russland hatte vor der NATO-Osterweiterung bis vor die eigene Haustür keinen einzigen Schritt unternommen, der in Richtung "Vergrößerung des eigenen Staatsgebiets" deutete.
Als man (trotz aller Warnungen) die NATO-Mitgliedschaft weiter forcierte, kam, was kommen musste und Russland sicherte sich die für sich strategisch wichtigen Punkte, damit sie nicht in NATO-Hände fallen.
Jetzt sind alle in Panik vor dem "aggressiven Russen". Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Zu Putins Person, Rechtsstaatlichkeit in Russland und Co.: Alles richtig, bin (wie mehrfach gesagt) auch kein Fan von (eher das krasse Gegenteil).
Aber was da gerade außenpolitisch NATO vs. Russland abläuft, hat die NATO zu verantworten. Wer die NATO-Grenze zu Russland letztendlich zum gestellten "Verteidigungskrieg" nutzen würde, steht wohl noch aus. Da braucht es ja keine Nazis für, wie es geht, wissen auch andere (siehe bspw. Tonkin-Zwischenfall).


----------



## RtZk (2. Februar 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Und es ist ja nicht nur das. Das Thema Raketenschild zur Einseitigen Entwertung des Atomwaffen-Status quo ist noch so eine Nummer.
> Ich hätte da (und vermutlich auch die Russen ) lieber eine weitere Abrüstung aller Atomwaffen statt eines einseitigen Abfangsystems gesehen.
> Naja. Dafür hat das große Wettrüsten bspw. mit Hyperschallraketen begonnen, die nicht mehr abgeschossen werden können, der Raketenschild somit eine ziemlich nutzlose Provokation darstellt.



Hyperschall ist mehr als Mach 5 und Interkontinentalraketen erreichen schon recht lange das 20fache der Schallgeschwindigkeit (sprich Mach 20 und mehr), sprich die 4 fache Geschwindigkeit gibt es bereits jetzt und keiner weiß ob man Interkontinentalraketen tatsächlich abschießen kann, insbesondere durch Mehrsprengköpfe und Ausweichmanöver von Seiten der Raketen wird ein Abschießen enorm schwer. 
Bei diesen Hyperschallraketen wie sie die Presse so gern nennt geht es eher um Marschflugkörper und kleine Raketen, mit denen man z.B einen Träger versenken könnte (klar könnte man auch eine Interkontinentalrakete dafür nutze, nur sind diese enorm teuer und solche Ziele sind dann nicht lohnenswert).


----------



## Taskmaster (2. Februar 2018)

Nein, nicht nur Marschflugkörper und kleine Raketen.

Einaml hier entlang: "Objekt 4202": Russland testet neuen nuklearen Hyperschall-Sprengkopf - Video - FOCUS Online
Objekt 4202 wird kompatibel zu Satan II sein.
Und hier: Putins neue Superwaffe: Russischer Hyperschall-Gleiter „Yu-71“ soll Raketenschild in Europa aushebeln - Video - FOCUS Online
Die Entwicklung ist im vollen Gange.
Auch die USA und China machen mit.

Der Raketenabwehrschirm ist also tatsächlich Antrieb für neue "Superwaffen".



> Obwohl einige ballistische Raketen noch schneller sind – eine Interkontinentalrakete erreicht 25’000 km/h – sind die Hyperschall-Raketen viel schwieriger zu treffen. Eine Interkontinentalrakete etwa kann wegen ihres hohen Bogens, den sie fliegen muss, viel früher erkannt und abgefangen werden als eine Missile, die den Weg in Bodennähe zurücklegt.


----------



## JePe (2. Februar 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Was Herr Sanders durchgezogen hätte, ist schwerlich nachzuvollziehen (wurde er ja von Clinton vermutlich recht unschön weggebissen).



Sie haette ihm in den Schritt grapschen sollen. Bei dem amtierenden Verlierer der Wahl hat das jedenfalls nicht geschadet.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Die "Umstellung Russlands" ist hier gar nicht mein Standpunkt. Es geht um das Herranrücken der NATO an die Grenzen Russland.



Zwei Namen, eine Fiktion. Wo die NATO an der Grenze Russlands steht, hatte ich ja geschrieben (551 Kilometer Beruehrungsflaeche mit 4.600 Soldaten auf der einen und 300.000 auf der anderen Seite vom Zaun). Und was fuer den Einen ein "Heranruecken", ist fuer den Anderen ein Schutzsuchen in einem Militaerbuendnis.

Und was Dein Zitat angeht - da warnt also ein Herr Medwedew vor dem NATO-Beitritt der Ukraine  und kuendigt fuer den Fall des Ungehorsams eine Invasion an. Was sagt Dir das, was es mir nicht sagt? Das die NATO schuld ist, weil ... ja, weshalb eigentlich? Weil Russland es doch aber verboten hat? Wieso sprichst Du Russland das Recht zu, die Ausrichtung der Ukraine zu bestimmen? Haette man Russland die Ukraine "ueberlassen" sollen? Weil das ja in der Vergangenheit (Muenchner Abkommen) schon so gut funktioniert hat? Und die Parallele zwischen Muenchen und Minsk ist schon frappierend.


----------



## RtZk (2. Februar 2018)

Joa und Polen ist nicht in der Nato oder (Für die die es nicht wissen das Gebiet um das ehemalige Königsberg ist russisch)?


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Du hast dir den Inhalt der Listen aber schon angeschaut?



Natürlich und du weißt aber schon was Dual-Use Güter sind, bzw was da so alles schönes darunter fällt?
Da sind so einige Dinge bei die auch von Deutschen "Zivil"-Unternehmen produziert  werden und jetzt nicht mehr nach Russland exportiert werden dürfen, um dir  mal einen Überblick zu verschaffen was da so alles in diesen Bereich  fällt solltest du vieleicht mal hier reinschauen:

Anlage 1 AWV - Einzelnorm



Tekkla schrieb:


> Um es dir einfacher zu machen: Nicht die EU blockiert die Ausfuhr von  bspw. landwirtschaftlichen Erzeugnissen. Nope. Es ist ein Importverbot  seitens Russlands. Die besagte Retourkutsche.



Ach und nur weil es nicht irgend eine diktatorisch regierte Südseeinsel ist deren Wirtschaftssanktionen niemanden jucken, sondern ein Staat der eben auch groß genug ist eine Retourkutsche zu fahren die auf der Gegenseite schmerzt gehört sie nicht dazu, oder wie? Gegenmaßnahmen sind genauso ein Teil dieser Sanktionspolitk und wie man sieht scheinen die Sanktionen europäische Unternehmen durchaus zu treffen, während die Sanktionen gegen die russische Ölindustrie und das Establishment mehr oder weniger im Sande verlaufen. Wie sollte es auch fruchten wo Russland sich halt einfach sanktionierte Güter über China reinholen kann (die ja nicht mit sanktionieren), während unsere Firmen den weggebrochenen russischen Markt nicht mal eben einfach ersetzen können?

Darum geht es doch am Ende.



JePe schrieb:


> Zwei Namen, eine Fiktion. Wo die NATO an der Grenze Russlands steht,  hatte ich ja geschrieben (551 Kilometer Beruehrungsflaeche mit 4.600  Soldaten auf der einen und 300.000 auf der anderen Seite vom Zaun). Und  was fuer den Einen ein "Heranruecken", ist fuer den Anderen ein  Schutzsuchen in einem Militaerbuendnis.



Du kannst es aber eben auch genau andersrum sehen, das ist doch der Punkt, sehen kannst du es auf beide Arten und was am Enden nun zutrifft weißt weder du, ich, noch irgend eine andere Person die nicht Zugriff auf die streng geheimen Unterlagen der NATO und Russlands hat.
Man darf aber mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen das die NATO ihr aktives werben von neuen NATO-"Partnern" nach Ende des kalten Krieges im ehemaligen Ostblock nicht aus reiner Nächstenliebe gemacht haben wird, sondern auch weil dahinter ein langfristiger militärischer Gedanke / Nutzen / Ziel steckt.

Es ist also naiv davon auszugehen das Russlands Handlungen und Reaktionen nur reine Paranoia wären und die NATO nicht auch eigennützige Ziele verfolgt und sich eine solche Reaktion Russlands, wie in der Ukraine, nicht einkalkuliert hat.
Ob es die Handlungen die Russland damit in der Ukraine losgetreten hat rechtfertigt steht hingegen nochmal auf einem anderen Blatt Papier, wäre aber auch nur wieder wirklich umfassend abwägbar wenn man konkrete Einblicke in die Gedankengänge / Pläne beider Seiten hätte.
So ist es für den Laien natürlich einfach, auf Grund der augenscheinlich klar negativen Auswirkungen der russischen Reaktion für die Ukraine und deren augenscheinlich für Außenstehende vertretbaren Ziele Position gegen die Reaktion Russlands zu beziehen.

Fakt ist aber wie immer, in der Geostrategie und Politik ist nichts so einfach wie es auf den ersten Blick scheint, das lernt spätestens der der sich mal mit 40 Jahren Geostrategie und Politik im kalten Krieg eingehender beschäftigt hat und zudem leiden dabei halt, wie schon im kalten Krieg, immer zuerst die die zwischen den Stühlen beider Machtblöcke sitzen um die sich die beiden Großen "zanken".
War noch nie anders, wird auch nicht in absehbarer Zeit jemals anders sein.


----------



## ARCdefender (3. Februar 2018)

Und weiter wird am Traum vom Erstschlag gebastelt, der mit diesen Waffen seinem Ziel sehr nahe kommt:
Neue US-Strategie: Kleinere Sprengkopfe - mehr Abschreckung? | tagesschau.de

Nur noch Schwachköpfe in den Machtpositionen. Die haben alle den Satz, wer als Erster schießt, ist als Zweiter tot, wohl immer noch nicht verstanden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2018)

Wieso? Denen passiert doch eh nix in ihren Bunkern wo die sich mit mit ihren Lieblingsschergen verstecken, es ist ja nur das unnütze Volk was man ausrottet


----------



## Taskmaster (3. Februar 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Zwei Namen, eine Fiktion. Wo die NATO an der Grenze Russlands steht, hatte ich ja geschrieben (551 Kilometer Beruehrungsflaeche mit 4.600 Soldaten auf der einen und 300.000 auf der anderen Seite vom Zaun). Und was fuer den Einen ein "Heranruecken", ist fuer den Anderen ein Schutzsuchen in einem Militaerbuendnis.
> 
> Und was Dein Zitat angeht - da warnt also ein Herr Medwedew vor dem NATO-Beitritt der Ukraine  und kuendigt fuer den Fall des Ungehorsams eine Invasion an. Was sagt Dir das, was es mir nicht sagt? Das die NATO schuld ist, weil ... ja, weshalb eigentlich? Weil Russland es doch aber verboten hat? Wieso sprichst Du Russland das Recht zu, die Ausrichtung der Ukraine zu bestimmen? Haette man Russland die Ukraine "ueberlassen" sollen? Weil das ja in der Vergangenheit (Muenchner Abkommen) schon so gut funktioniert hat? Und die Parallele zwischen Muenchen und Minsk ist schon frappierend.



Eben nicht für den Fall des "Ungehorsams", sondern für den Fall, dass ein gegnerisches Militärbündnis, inklusive der schlagkräftigsten Militärmaschinerie, die die Welt je gesehen hat, ohne zwingenden Grund noch weiter vordringt.
Es gab bereits einen Vertrag zwischen der Ukraine und Russland, der gegenseitige Grenzanerkennung und das Unterlassen von kritischen sicherheitsrelevanten Unternehmungen ausschloss.
Man schaue sich an, wie die USA auf ähnliche Gefahren reagierte. Ein Blick nach Kuba, ein Blick nach Nicaragua und schon weiß man Bescheid.

Es geht auch nicht um die "Ausrichtung" der Ukraine. Es geht hier um ein Militärbündnis inkl. Teilhabe, NATO-Stützpunkte und Co..
Gegen einen EU-Beitritt oder ähnlich hätte ja keiner was gesagt (aber dass die Ukraine für eine Vollmitgliedschaft aufgrund von Korruption und Co. nicht taugt und höchstens ähnlich wie die Türkei irgendwie bei der Stange gehalten werden kann, wusste man).
Aus Sicht der Russen ist es absolut nicht nachvollziehbar, warum dieses Bündnis (entgegen aller Beteuerungen) keinen Abstand halten kann. 
Aus Sicht der NATO bringt eine Erweiterung bis und inkl Ukraine  nichts, außer Spannungen. Vielleicht hat man gehofft, den Russen den strategisch unendlich wichtigen Hafen abnehmen zu können. Aber wer tatsächlich geglaubt hat, dass da Russland mitspielt und sich devot zurückzieht, ist schlicht naiv. Die Russen haben sich auch nicht die gesamte Ukraine einverleibt, weil sie ja so teuflisch auf das Land aus waren. Sie haben (wie laut angekündigt) ihre strategischen Standorte vor dem westlichen Militärbündnis gesichert.

Die NATO hat hoch gepokert und geglaubt, man hätte bessere Karten, die Russen würden bluffen.
Russland wollte sehen und es zeigte sich: die NATO hatte geblufft. Mit Nationen pokert man nicht auf diese Art. Wovor die Ukrainer auch immer "Angst" hatten... die NATO hat das befürchtete Schicksal nun tatsächlich herbeigeführt und sich dann weitgehend herausgehalten, die Ukrainer mit Russlands Reaktion fast völlig alleine gelassen.

Diese ganze Krise ist eigentlich ein totales Desaster für die NATO und ihrer Politik der maximalen Ausdehnung. Man verkauft es uns jedoch völlig anders.


----------



## RtZk (3. Februar 2018)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wieso? Denen passiert doch eh nix in ihren Bunkern wo die sich mit mit ihren Lieblingsschergen verstecken, es ist ja nur das unnütze Volk was man ausrottet



Nuklearer Winter sagt dir was?
Bunker machen schlicht keinen Sinn, da man womöglich nie wieder hinaus kann (und dann da drin auf kurz oder lang verhungert).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2018)

Erzähl es eher den Idioten die permanent auf den Knopf drücken wollen und so weit denken die doch auch nicht was langfristiges Überleben angeht. Sollen die kriegsgeilen Vasallen sich doch an die guten alten Duelle erinnern, dann wären nur die weg und der Rest könnte möglicherweise weiterhin in Frieden leben


----------



## RtZk (3. Februar 2018)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Erzähl es eher den Idioten die permanent auf den Knopf drücken wollen und so weit denken die doch auch nicht was langfristiges Überleben angeht. Sollen die kriegsgeilen Vasallen sich doch an die guten alten Duelle erinnern, dann wären nur die weg und der Rest könnte möglicherweise weiterhin in Frieden leben



Bisher hat zum Glück noch niemand auf den Knopf gedrückt (Little Boy und Fat Man kann man da mal rausnehmen). 
Allerdings sollten Atomwaffen unter keinen Umständen abgeschafft werden.

Edit: Diesen Toten kann sich die USA auf den Fahne schreiben Syrien: Rebellen schiessen russisches Flugzeug ab | tagesschau.de


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2018)

Falls dem mal nicht so sein sollte hoffe ich darauf das ein fähiger General dem Drücker das Licht ausbläst


----------



## Tekkla (3. Februar 2018)

Passt grade so gut zum "Knöpfe drücken" und die "Empörung" über kleinere Atomwaffen bei den Amis. Zumal es schon fast 3 Jahre alt ist 
Was hinter Wladimir Putins Atom-Rhetorik steckt - WELT

Und Sputnik freut sich auch schon wieder darüber, dass Russland so schön überlegen ist 
USA erkennen nukleare Uberlegenheit Russlands an – Medien - Sputnik Deutschland


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Passt grade so gut zum "Knöpfe drücken" und die "Empörung" über kleinere Atomwaffen bei den Amis. Zumal es schon fast 3 Jahre alt ist
> Was hinter Wladimir Putins Atom-Rhetorik steckt - WELT



Russland hat schon seit der Kubakrise 1962 "taktische" Nuklearwaffen, also solche die mit Artillerie, Raketen und Marschflugkörpern verschossen werden können.
Die Amis haben irgendwann später nachgezogen, weiß nicht mehr genau wann, auf jedenfall auch noch während des kalten Krieges, glaube in den 70ern.

Die ganze Schosse ist also alles andere als neu auf beiden Seiten, nur in den Medien klingt es als wäre irgendwie absolut neu und noch nie zuvor da gewesen. 




Tekkla schrieb:


> Und Sputnik freut sich auch schon wieder darüber, dass Russland so schön überlegen ist



Propaganda halt, dadrin sind ja auch beide Seiten gut.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. Februar 2018)

@ Nightslaver
Du meinst vermutlich Atomic Demolition Munition (wie bspw. die "W9", "W19" und "W23", die man mit der M65 abfeuern konnte).

Davon haben die Amis aber sehr viel schon wieder wegrationalisiert. Besonders die "neueren" Generationen (bspw. "W82") hat man mit dem Ende des kalten Kriegs ausgemustert.


----------



## RtZk (6. Februar 2018)

Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news today - syria.liveuamap.com
Aktuelle Situation in Syrien, Assad besetzt eines der wenigen großen verbleienden Gebiete des IS nordöstlich von Hama. 
Der Vormarsch der Türken geht immer noch extrem langsam von statten, trotz absoluter Lufthoheit. Daher liegt Afrin noch in weiter Ferne und mit einem so geringen Truppeneinsatz (ca. 6400 Mann) der Türken werden sie Afrin wohl auch nicht erobern können, trotz überlegener Ausrüstung und ungefähr gleicher Truppenanzahl.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news today - syria.liveuamap.com
> Aktuelle Situation in Syrien, Assad besetzt eines der wenigen großen verbleienden Gebiete des IS nordöstlich von Hama.
> Der Vormarsch der Türken geht immer noch extrem langsam von statten, trotz absoluter Lufthoheit. Daher liegt Afrin noch in weiter Ferne und mit einem so geringen Truppeneinsatz (ca. 6400 Mann) der Türken werden sie Afrin wohl auch nicht erobern können, trotz überlegener Ausrüstung und ungefähr gleicher Truppenanzahl.



Ich denke mal bei den 6400 Mann dürften die Söldner / Terroristen und islamistischen Fanatiker der FSA (Freien syrischen Armee) noch nicht mit drinen sein oder?
Insgesammt dürften es damit wohl schon etwas mehr als 6400 "Soldaten" sein.


----------



## RtZk (6. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich denke mal bei den 6400 Mann dürften die Söldner / Terroristen und islamistischen Fanatiker der FSA (Freien syrischen Armee) noch nicht mit drinen sein oder?
> Insgesammt dürften es damit wohl schon etwas mehr als 6400 "Soldaten" sein.



Korrekt, es kommen angeblich noch einmal 5.000 der "FSA" dazu, die Kurden sollen ungefähr 10.000 Mann haben, daher schrieb ich ungefähr gleich und die Zahlen werden auch nicht 100% präzise sein.
Ich wollte damit nur die wirklich türkischen Truppen nennen und nicht ihre ziemlich kampfschwachen Verbündeten, die angeblich nicht einmal in der Lage sind eine Region zu halten nachdem sie sie erobert haben.


----------



## ARCdefender (8. Februar 2018)

Die Friedensfürsten zeigen mal wieder wie ihr Frieden auszusehen hat:

Syrien: USA bombardieren Assad-treue Truppen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Halten wir mal fest, ein Land, was sich ungebeten in einem anderem Land mit Militär aufhält, muss sich gegen das Militär des Landes verteidigen, in dem es sich aufhält?
Das war eine offene Kriegshandlung von Seiten der USA gegen die syrische Regierung und verstößt zeitgleich auch noch gegen das Völkerrecht!
Lasst uns alle hoffen das unter den 100 Getöteten nicht auch russische Soldaten waren, aber dann hätte die USA ja endlich geschafft was sie wollen.
Wenn sich Russland dann zur Wehr setzt, hat die USA ja gleich einen Grund zum Angriff und seinen Ziel ihrer Imperialistischen Träume angekommen. Der Traum wird dann aber ganz schnell zum Albtraum. 

Ach ja und obwohl es gerade zwischen Nord und Süd Korea ganz gut läuft, muss natürlich die USA dort auch wieder etwas Druck machen und Provozieren. 
Wo kommen wir den auch hin wenn sich die läge dort entspannen würde, das geht ja nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Februar 2018)

Und die Russen "bedanken sich" seit ein paar Tagen bei Zivilisten und ihren Krankenhäusern mit gezielten Angriffen - inkl. Chlorgas durch die syrische Armee - in Idlib für den Abschuß einer ihrer Jets. 

Syrien: Abschuss eines russischen Kampfjets - Moskaus grausame Rache - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Was man mal festhalten sollte: Beide Seiten sind und bleiben schei.ße! Zudem muss dieses weltweite fördern und protegieren von irgendwelchen lokalen Herrschern inkl. deren Belieferung mit Waffen endlich ein Ende haben.


----------



## ARCdefender (8. Februar 2018)

Natürlich sind beide Seiten schei***, da brauchen wir nicht drüber diskutieren.
Aber hätten die US und A nicht in Syrien erst für diese Umstände gesorgt, hätten wie diese Situation heute garnicht.
Das Gleiche gilt für die Ukraine!

Und was das Chlorgas angeht, nun da bin ich sehr vorsichtig jemanden das zu 100% zuzuschreiben.
Zumal warum sollte die syrische Arme das machen, wo sie auf der Siegerstrasse sind und sich mit solchen Sachen nur selbst diskreditieren würden.
Also so ganz überzeugt bin ich davon nicht, erst recht nicht, weil erst vor kurzem die USA wieder vor solchen Angriffen gewarnt haben und Schwups auf einmal binnen weniger tage gibt es dann solche Angriffe.
Schon einen etwas seltsamen Beigeschmack wie ich finde.
Wie gesagt hoffen wir das keine Russen bei den 100 Toten dabei sind, sonst könnte das für die ganze Welt ungemütlich werden.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Februar 2018)

Komme mir nicht mit Logik, wenn Logik in diesem Topic das Allerletzte ist. 

Interessante Analyse
Nato-Ostflanke: In dramatischer Unterzahl


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2018)

Vergeltung mit jeden Mitteln ohne Rücksicht auf die normale Bevölkerung und den schwarzen Peter immer schön an die andere Feldpostnummer abgeben. Kein Land sollte mehr Waffen für andere Kriege sponsern oder anbiedern und wer es macht sollte seines Lebens nicht mehr froh werden.
Wie viele Kriege braucht es noch bis der letzte Kriegstreiber feststellt das man seine Ziele niemals mit Waffengewalt erreicht und die Welt zu unterdrücken unmöglich ist


----------



## shadie (8. Februar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Natürlich sind beide Seiten schei***, da brauchen wir nicht drüber diskutieren.
> Aber hätten die US und A nicht in Syrien erst für diese Umstände gesorgt, hätten wie diese Situation heute garnicht.
> Das Gleiche gilt für die Ukraine!
> 
> ...



Hier wird schon darüber geschrieben das "angeblich" auch russische Soldaten unter den Opfern sind.
CNN: US-Angriff in Syrien totet mehr als 100 regierungstreue Kampfer | WEB.DE

"angeblich" / vielleicht aber halt auch Clickbait, wer weiß.


----------



## ARCdefender (8. Februar 2018)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wie viele Kriege braucht es noch bis der letzte Kriegstreiber feststellt das man seine Ziele niemals mit Waffengewalt erreicht und die Welt zu unterdrücken unmöglich ist


Ich wünschte deine Sicht der Dinge würden die Politiker und Mächtigen dieser Welt mal verinnerlichen.
Der Großteil der Weltbevölkerung hat dies schon lange getan, aber das schützt uns leider auch nicht vor diesen Wahnsinnigen.


----------



## ARCdefender (8. Februar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> "angeblich" / vielleicht aber halt auch Clickbait, wer weiß.



Wollen wir hoffen das es bei dem Angeblich bleibt, sonst könnte das sehr schnell böse enden.

EDIT:

Auch ein Grund warum ich mir so große Sorgen um einen großen Konflikt mache:
Bericht zur Sicherheitskonferenz: "Angriffe von ungeahnter Seite" | tagesschau.de

Mittlerweile muß man wirklich jeden Tag damit rechnen das es zum großen Knall kommt, weil wir nur noch Idioten an de Macht haben, die in ihren Vergangenheit-Fantasien leben, egal aus welchem Land auch immer.
Wir waren mal auf einem guten Weg zum Weltfrieden, davon sind wir aber mittlerweile sehr sehr weit weg und für die Zukunft sehe ich wirklich nichts Gutes voraus.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Februar 2018)

Gibt es denn jetzt schon den Termin für den dritten Weltkrieg?

Wenn wir jetzt schon jeden Tag mit dem großen Knall rechnen müssen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2018)

Es geht ja eben darum das dieser Tag niemals stattfindet und das schlimmste Ereignis einfach nur Säbelrasseln ist auch wenn es leider viele unschuldige Opfer kostet


----------



## ARCdefender (8. Februar 2018)

Deine Ironie und den Sarkasmus kannst Du dir hier sparen.
Vielleicht denkst Du ja für dich selber alles ist Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen und es wird schon nix passieren. 
Wenn man sich aber die Entwicklung der letzten 5 Jahre mal genau ansieht ist wohl kaum zu leugnen das wir hier ein riesengroßes Konfliktpotential haben.
Der Umstand das wir an den Stellen der Mächtigen mittlerweile nur noch Egoisten, Narzissten sitzen haben macht die Sache um so gefährlicher und unberechenbarer.
Die Lage auf der Welt war die letzten jähre schon schwierig genug, aber mit Trump in den USA ist es zum umkalkulierbarem Risiko geworden.
Mehr Atom-Waffen, Militär-Paraden mit Panzern und Zip und Zar durch Washington.
Mal eben einfach syrische Kräfte angreifen, angeblich als Verteidigung "wusste gar nicht das die US und A Grenze nun schon durch Syrien läuft.
Und lieber Kaaruzo, ich denke jedem hier, auch Dir selber, sollte klar sein was passiert wenn es zwischen den USA und Russland eskaliert.
Und ja da werden dann auch zu 100% Atomwaffen zum Einsatz kommen, genau in dem Moment wo einer der beiden verliert und dann eben auch nichts mehr zu verlieren hat.
Im übrigen sehen das die Teilnehmer der Münchner Sicherheitskonferenz ähnlich wie ich und warnen dort auch schon vor einem großem Konfliktpotential.
#Aber über die lachst Du sicher auch, die heben genauso wenig den Durchblick wie ich, sondern nur deine Sicht der Dinge ist die richtige.
Alles andere sind Spinner und VTér und alles ist Gut auf der Welt. 
Deine Ignoranz für das Weltgeschehen hätte ich auch gern, dann könnte ich wohl auch besser schlafen.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Komme mir nicht mit Logik, wenn Logik in diesem Topic das Allerletzte ist.
> 
> Interessante Analyse
> Nato-Ostflanke: In dramatischer Unterzahl



Und wo ist da die interssante Analyse? Die ist höchsten für leichtgläubige Narren irgendwie interessant, da sie im Grunde nur versucht oberflächlich geschickt die Sicht zu manipulieren:



> Während die baltischen Staaten zusammen mit den Nato-Bataillonen und  *einer in Polen bereitstehenden amerikanischen Brigade* *knapp 32 000  Soldaten zur Verteidigung aufböten, könnte Russland 78 000 Soldaten ins  Feld führen*.



Aha, man gibt also die Mannstärke von Estland, Lettland und Litauen an (Baltische Staaten) und  erwähnt dann noch die im Nachbarland (Polen) stationierte amerikanische Brigade, klammert aber kommischerweise Polens eigene, was ja auch NATO-Mitglied ist und über ca 101.000 aktive Soldaten verfügt, davon rund 48.000 beim Heer, sowie seit einigen Jahren einige zehntauschend paramilitärischer Streitkräfte / Milizen aufstellt, Armee aus, bzw. rechnet die nicht mit ein?

Schwub die wup wäre das Kräfteverhältnis auf einmal ein ganz anderes, nämlich mindestens 80.000 bis 133.000 Soldaten auf Seiten der NATO (je nach Rechnung) zu 78.000 russischen Soldaten auf der anderen Seite.



> Der Nato stünden gerade einmal 129 einsatzfähige Kampfpanzer zur  Verfügung, Russland dagegen 757. Bei den Schützenpanzern sähe das  Kräfteverhältnis ähnlich ungünstig aus, 280 Nato-Fahrzeuge stünden 1276  russischen gegenüber. Die größte Lücke aber klafft bei der Artillerie,  die als Kampfunterstützung eine wichtige Rolle spielt. Das Verhältnis  bei selbstfahrender Artillerie (knapp 1:11) und Raketenartillerie  (1:270) spricht für sich.



Oh Gott, wo soll man denn hier anfangen?
Zuerst einmal wohl da das nackte Zahlen über die Anzahl irgend eines Waffensystems schon seit über 70 Jahren absolut null Aussagekraft darüber haben wie hoch der Kampfwert der beiden Armeen ist die sich da gegenüber stehen. Das Dritte Reich hatte zum Beispiel im Mai 1945 auf dem Papier auch noch eine beachtliche Armee, in der Praxis aber war die Kampfkraft nicht mal annähernd denen entsprechend die auf dem Papier standen.
Die Irakische Armee klang vor dem ersten Golfkrieg auf dem Papier auch weit beeindruckender als sie in der Praxis war, usw.

Also Rückschlüsse daraus ziehen zu wollen wer wem unterlegen ist indem man einfach zwei Zahlen gegenüber stellt ist bestenfalls folgendes: 

Man müsste schon wissen wie die Qualität der Ausrüstung im einzelnen ist die sich dort gegenüber steht 129 moderne M1A2, Leopard 2A5 / A6 wären wohl nicht wesentlich weniger Wert als 757 T-72 aus der Reserve, auf dem Ausrüstungsstand von 1992.

Zudem kann man Waffensysteme auch nicht für sich alleine isoliert betachten, ein Panzer alleine ist sicher nett, aber 1 Panzer gegen 10 Infanteristen mit Anti-Panzerwaffen ist halt auch schnell ein brennder Haufen Altmetall.
Man müsste also auch die Verbundbwirkung der einzelnen Waffengattungen in Überlegungen mit einbeziehen, wenn man wirklich zu einem aussagekräftigen Ergebnis kommen wollte.

Dann spielt natürlich auch das Gelände noch eine wichtige Rolle und müsste Berücksichtigung finden.

usw. usf.

Es gibt soviele Faktoren die einfach mal null Beachtung finden, oder bewusst als irrelevant unter den Tisch fallen gelassen werden das sich daraus null Aussagekraft ableiten lässt und es bestenfalls beim Leser den Eindruck erweckt / erwecken soll, "Oh Gott, der böse Russe ist uns so haushoch überlegen, oh Gott, weil der hat etwas mehr Ausrüstung als wir". 

Und nur mal am Rande, was nackte Zahlen angeht, warum fehlen in den NATO-Angaben wieder die 1010 Panzer die Polen hat, womit die NATO auf 1139 Panzer käme?
Das gleiche gilt auch für alle anderen Waffengatungen.

Polish Armed Forces - Wikipedia



> Viel Geld floss damals in infanteristische Einheiten und leichte,  schnelle Fahrzeuge.



Es floss viel Geld in viele Bereiche, sicher nicht nur in die Infanterie und leichte schnelle Fahrzeuge, zum Beispiel wurde in folgende Dinge viel investiert, in Drohnen, Flugzeuge, Marschflugkörper, Bunkerbrecher, intelligente Waffensysteme für asymetrische Kampfschauplätze wie zB Städte, Verstärkung des Schutz von Panzern und Schützenpanzern für den Einsatz in Städten, usw.



> Russland hingegen setzte nach dem nur mäßig  erfolgreichen Georgien-Krieg 2008 darauf, seine schweren Einheiten zu  modernisieren....



No shit sherlock, wer würde nur darauf kommen seine Armee für einen evt. regulär geführten Krieg zu modernisieren, wo unter anderem Panzer, Artillerie ect. nunmal immer noch eine wichtige Rollen spielen, wenn er nicht gegen asymetrisch kämpfende Taliban und Islamisten zu Felde zieht? Wozu hat die Bundeswehr nur die Panzerhaubitze 2000 ab der zweiten Hälfte der 1990er Jahre eingeführt, braucht doch keiner der nicht regulär Krieg führen will, nicht?
Ist es schon ein Verbrechen wenn man seine Armee nicht schwerpunktmäßig auf asymetrisch kämpfende Islamisten ausrichtet?
Was will uns der Autor also damit nahe legen?



> ...und Operationen zu üben, die sich gegen Streitkräfte  anderer Staaten richten.



Nein echt? gegen was sollen sie den sonst üben wen Taliban und der IS nicht der Hauptgegner wären, da man nicht die letzten Jahrzehnte in diese Konflikte massiv inbolivert war?
Zudem was übt denn die Bundeswehr so? Ok, gut, die übt wahrscheinlich garnichts weil da sowieso fast alles an Ausrüstung im Eimer ist, kleiner Scherz. 
Selbst die wird aber wohl nach wie vor auch den Kampf gegen andere Staaten üben, schlicht weil andere Staaten nunmal immer ein möglicher Gegner sind.



> Wie intensiv, darauf deutet nicht nur die Rand-Studie hin. Eine  Langzeitanalyse dieser Zeitung hatte im vergangenen Jahr zutage  gefördert, dass die Übungslücke zwischen russischer Seite und  Nato-Staaten in Europa noch deutlich größer ist als angenommen.



Aha und gibt hier jetzt auch wieder die reine Anzahl an abgehaltenen Übungen über deren Qualität, oder Nutzen Aufschluss, oder was will man mit dieser Äußerung implizieren?



> Gänzlich chancenlos wäre die Nato im Fall eines Angriffs dennoch nicht.



Nein echt? Wer hätte das nur gedacht, wozu dann erst die Angstmache im ersten Teil des Artikels? 



> Ob das ausreichend wäre, um einen Angriff abzuwehren, bleibt indes  fraglich, auch angesichts der starken russischen Flugabwehr.



Und wieder fängt man direkt an Angst zu schüren....



> Die  Rand-Forscher gehen davon aus, dass die russischen Truppen im westlichen  Militärbezirk über mehr als 600 Boden-Luft-Systeme unterschiedlicher  Reichweite verfügen, die für nahezu alle Nato-Kampfflugzeuge ein hohes  Risiko darstellen würden.



Ach und die NATO hat keine Luftabwehr die für russische Flugzeuge eine Gefahr darstellen würden?
Davon abgesehen, gegen modernes militärisches Fluggerät (ohne Tarnkappeneigenschaften) wird die Trefferchance einer aktuellen Buk in etwa wie folgt angegeben:

60-90% gegen Flugzeuge
30-70% gegen Hubschrauber
40% gegen Marschflugkörper

Die Reichweite in der Ziele bekämpft werden können beträgt dabei etwa zwischen 3 und 50km und bis zu 25km Höhe.



> Lediglich die jüngsten Kampfflugzeuge der fünften Generation, wie etwa  die F-35, könnten relativ ungefährdet operieren. Von ihnen verfügt die  Nato aber nur über 363, das Gros davon in amerikanischen Händen.



Was wohl immer noch 363 mehr sein dürften als Russland aktuell besitzt, von den B-2, die hier mal wieder unter den Tisch fallen gelassen werden, ganz zu schweigen.



> Letzten Endes belegt die Rand-Studie ein sicherheitspolitisches  Paradoxon, das seit Jahren existiert: Der Nato gelingt es trotz ihres  strategischen Übergewichts bei den Verteidigungsausgaben, Truppengrößen  und Hauptwaffensystemen nicht, das operative Ungleichgewicht in den  baltischen Staaten zu ihren Gunsten zu verringern.



Die Rand-Studie belegt nur eines, das man mit ein paar nackten Zahlen ein einseitiges Bild zeichnen kann, mit dem man Angst schüren kann, das aber keine reale Aussagekraft über die Überlegenheit der einen oder anderen Seite besitzt und das man scheinbar bewusst / oder unbewusst das Kräftegleichgewicht ungünstig darstellt.
Davon abgesehen, es ist für Russland natürlich einfacher mehr reine nummerische Stärke an einer Grenze zu massieren, schließlich ist Russland nicht über den halben Globus verstreut und in dutzenden Kriegsschauplätzen verstrickt, die alle Mensch und Material binden.

Würde mich ja auch mal interessieren ob Russland genauso über China schreibt, die an der russischen Grenze sicher auch ein deutliches Kräfteübergewicht im Verhältnis zu Russland besitzen. 
Wer weiß da schon ob die nicht morgen auch Sibirien erobern wollen.



> Stattdessen setzt Brüssel auf behutsame Aufrüstung und Dialogbereitschaft.



Aha und was will uns der Autor jetzt damit sagen? Das es besser wäre massiv aufzurüsten und Säbelrasseln zu betreiben? Kalter Krieg 2.0 mit der täglichen Gefahr auf einen Heißen Krieg 2.0 und täglich grüßt die Atombombe?



> Die militärische Unterlegenheit wird deshalb bislang in Kauf genommen, auch gegen den Willen der Balten.



Welche militärische Überlegenheit? Der Artikel belegt, sofern überhaupt, wie dargelegt hat man ja Polen einfach mal komplett unter den Tisch fallen lassen, nur das es eine teilweise numerische Überlegenheit gibt, was aber nicht automatisch auch für eine allgemein militärische Überlegenheit spricht.
Das ist die reinste Verdrehung und Angstmache die da stattfindet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Februar 2018)

Nö, den kann ich mir tatsächlich nicht sparen. Und was in den letzten 5 Jahren passiert ist, ist nichts was es auch nicht schon früher gab. Ja es gibt Kriege, ja es gibt auch Stellvertreterkriege, aber nein, deshalb haben weder Russland noch die USA Bock auf einen dritten Weltkrieg.

Der wäre nämlich ein atomarer und dann gäbe es weder die USA noch Russland mehr. Und was macht man dann mit seiner ganzen schönen Macht, wenn es einen nicht mehr gibt? Richtig, gar nichts. 

Und der typische „wer das nicht durchblickt, ist ein Schlafschaf mäh, mäh-Hinweis“ darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen. Wie vorhersehbar, wie langweilig.


----------



## Taskmaster (8. Februar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> ...verstößt zeitgleich auch noch gegen das Völkerrecht!



Das lese ich immer wieder mal im Netz zu den verschiedensten Themen, deswegen nur mal eben als Hinweis:
Das Völkerrecht findet weltweit keine offizielle und bindende Anwendung, denn es gibt schlicht keine Instanz, die es durchsetzt.
Einzig der Internationale Gerichtshof in Den Haag kann momentan Urteile mit Bezug auf das Völkerrecht fällen.
Das kann aber NUR und AUSSCHLIEßLICH aktiv werden, wenn sich die Konfliktparteien zusammen darauf einigen.
Syrien und die USA müssten also zusammen nach Den Haag und explizit beantragen, dass sich der Gerichtshof einschaltet und in ihrem Konflikt Völkerrecht anzuwenden sei. Einseitig geht nichts.

Nun dürfte nachvollziehbar sein, dass das weder die eine noch die andere Seite wünscht. Zumal weder die USA noch bspw. China, Indien, der Irak, Iran, Israel, Kuba, Nordkorea, Pakistan, Russland, Syrien, Saudi-Arabien, der Sudan und die Türkei den Internationaler Strafgerichtshof überhaupt anerkennen, sich somit für etwaige Verbrechen gegen das Völkerrecht nicht verantworten werden.
Die USA würden sogar Staatsbürger notfalls mit Gewalt vor einem Urteil schützen.

Die Argumentation "Das verstößt doch gegen Völkerrecht!" ist also relativ sinnlos. Jeder Speisekarte einer 08/15-Frittenbude wohnt mehr rechtliche Bindung inne, als dem so oft zitierten und herbeigerufenen Völkerrecht.


----------



## RtZk (8. Februar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Hier wird schon darüber geschrieben das "angeblich" auch russische Soldaten unter den Opfern sind.
> CNN: US-Angriff in Syrien totet mehr als 100 regierungstreue Kampfer | WEB.DE
> 
> "angeblich" / vielleicht aber halt auch Clickbait, wer weiß.



Extrem unwahrscheinlich, die Flug- und Raketenabwehrsysteme sind nicht zum Spaß installiert worden und man hätte wohl entweder das Flugzeug oder die Rakete/steuerbare Bombe abgeschossen, das ist viel mehr Clickbait.


Zu der Sache mit den baltischen Staaten, ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass diese irgendeinem etwas bedeuten, sie sind wirtschaftlich und militärisch total unbedeutend. 
Ich glaube auch, dass weder Russland noch die Vereinigten Staaten wegen diesen einen Atomkrieg riskieren würden.
Allgemein halte ich es für fragwürdig ob die USA sich überhaupt für irgendjemanden Opfern würden, denn dies wäre die totale Selbstaufopferung, die nur sehr sehr wenige Menschen bringen würden und ich bin mir sicher, dass die mächtigen Politiker nicht zu ihnen gehören.


Zu den Chemiewaffen, diese sind sowieso die mit Abstand "schwächsten" ABC Waffen und die lächerlich geringe Anzahl an Toten sagt schon einiges darüber aus, ein einziges Bombardement kann weitaus mehr Tote verursachen, von einem Bio- oder Atomangriff ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## hoffgang (8. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Zu den Chemiewaffen, diese sind sowieso die mit Abstand "schwächsten" ABC Waffen und die lächerlich geringe Anzahl an Toten sagt schon einiges darüber aus, ein einziges Bombardement kann weitaus mehr Tote verursachen, von einem Bio- oder Atomangriff ganz zu schweigen.



Wir sollten mal ganz ganz dringend einiges richtigstellen:

C Waffen sind verheerende Massenvernichtungswaffen und sollten auf keinen Fall mit anderen Gleichgestellt werden.
Die "lächerlich geringe Anzahl an Toten" kommt hauptsächlich von Art & Umfang des Einsatzes. Ich warne davor die Angriffe in Syrien als Maßstab für einen echten C Waffen Angriff zu nehmen. Wenn dort Chlorgas aus einem Hubschrauber abgeworfen wird ist das schrecklich, aber lokal begrenzt und wird nur begrenzt Opfer fordern.
Wenn VX per Raketen verbracht wird auf dicht besiedeltes Gebiet, dann hast du tausende Opfer, ein riesiges verseuchtes Gebiet und Kampfstoffreste an schwer zugänglichen Orten.
Siehe den Anschlag mit Sarin auf die Ubahn in Tokyo. Gottseidank wurde dort qualitativ minderwertiges Sarin eingesetzt, andernfalls wären die Opferzahlen in die tausende, wenn nicht zehntausende gegangen.

C Waffen sind zudem ein probates Mittel der Abschreckung, siehe den Einsatz von Lost durch den IS. 
Lost abzubekommen ist echt unschön, mitten in der Wüste unter ABC Vollschutz eine Stadt freizukämpfen aber auch.

C Waffen sind nicht nur potent, sie sind auch "relativ" einfach zu produzieren. Abfallprodukte bzw. Reaktionsprodukte der Chemieindustrie (Phosgen) eigenen sich z.b. als Kampfgas, ist aber auch schon bei BASF ausgetreten.
Der Schutz dagegen ist schwierig und umfangreich aufgrund verschiedener Arten: Nerven- Haut- Lungen - BlutKampfstoffe, mit einer Maske ists da nicht immer getan denn wenn z.b. Lost auf die Haut kommt setzt die Wirkung ein.

Deshalb: Keine Abstufung zwischen Massenvernichtungswaffen.
Sie sind alle schrecklich (potent) nur auf teilweise deutlich unterschiedliche Art & Weise.


----------



## RtZk (8. Februar 2018)

Schau dir die großflächigen Angriffe mit C-Waffen im 1. Weltkrieg an, die Anzahl der Toten war nicht sonderlich hoch, selbes gilt für den 1. Golfkrieg. 

Biowaffen sind weitaus schlimmer, ein Angriff mit Ebola Poken Hybriden wie sie die Sowjetunion entwickelt hatte würde Millionen Leben fordern, mit C-Waffen würde man das niemals auch nur im Ansatz mit dem gleichen Aufwand erreichen.
Nuklearwaffen sind bei weitem die Schlimmsten der Drei, da braucht man nichts wie das schreiben "Deshalb: Keine Abstufung zwischen Massenvernichtungswaffen. Sie sind alle schrecklich (potent) nur auf teilweise deutlich unterschiedliche Art & Weise." , mit Atomwaffen könnte man heute den Großteil der Weltbevölkerung auslöschen.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wo ist da die interssante Analyse? Die ist höchsten für leichtgläubige Narren irgendwie interessant...



Warum werde ich den Eindruck nicht los, dass du hier eine hochmoderne NATO und eine ach so veraltete russische Armee verkaufen möchtest?  Dabei haben gerade die Russen in den letzten 15 Jahren extrem viel Kohle in die Modernisierung ihrer bis dahin wirklich veralteten Technik gesteckt. Siehe SA-21 Growler – Wikipedia und nicht das uralte BUK.

Die Zahlen im Artikel beziehen sich, so habe ich es zumindest verstanden, auf die Region des Baltikums und die dort verfügbaren Einheiten. Polen wird vermutlich ausgeklammert, weil die abseits von Kaliningrad keine Grenze mit Russland haben. Und wenn es nur um die absoluten Zahlen geht, dann ist die NATO mehrfach stärker - in allen Bereichen. Nützt nur nix, wenn wenn auf der östlichen Seite der Grenze des Baltikum eine ständig durch Übungen bereite Truppe von steht und die NATO Einheiten erstmal über hunderte Kilometer Entfernung angekarrt werden müssen.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Schau dir die großflächigen Angriffe mit C-Waffen im 1. Weltkrieg an, die Anzahl der Toten war nicht sonderlich hoch, selbes gilt für den 1. Golfkrieg.




Macht es das besser?


> Beim Gaskrieg während des Ersten Weltkrieges wurden rund 120.000 Tonnen Kampfstoffe 38 verschiedener Typen eingesetzt, wobei ca. 100.000 Soldaten starben und 1,2 Millionen Soldaten verwundet wurden


----------



## RtZk (8. Februar 2018)

Was denkst du was man mit 120.000 Tonnen eines der anderen Beiden ABC Stoffe anrichten könnte?
Besser wird es dadurch zwar nicht, aber eine Abstufung kann und sollte man vornehmen.


----------



## hoffgang (8. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Schau dir die großflächigen Angriffe mit C-Waffen im 1. Weltkrieg an, die Anzahl der Toten war nicht sonderlich hoch.
> Biowaffen sind weitaus schlimmer, ein Angriff mit Ebola Pest Hybriden wie sie die Sowjetunion entwickelt hatte würde Millionen Leben fordern, mit C-Waffen würde man das niemals auch nur im Ansatz mit dem gleichen Aufwand erreichen.



Ganz schlimme Fehleinschätzung deinerseits.

Im Ersten Weltkrieg hat man Kampfgas über weite offene Flächen verteilt, desweiteren haben sich die Chemischen Prozesse seitdem deutlich entwickelt. 
Vergleich mal den Einsatz von C Waffen im ersten Weltkrieg mit denen im ersten Golfkrieg. 

Dazu kommt: Der Einsatz von C Waffen in modernen Konflikten. Man wird heute weniger Verluste verursachen wenn man C Waffen auf (Kampf)Truppe einsetzt, einfach weil ABC-Abwehr mittlerweile fester Bestandteil jeder Armee ist.
Jeder Soldat hat seine eigene Maske, Filter, Schutzkleidung, Hydrodstigminpillen & Atropinspritzen.
Wirft man dagegen C Waffen auf wichtige Flächenziele wie Versorgungsdepots, Bahnhöfe, Verkehrsknoten, Infrastruktur, dann verursacht man zwar keine direkten Verluste bei der Mannzahl der kämpfenden Truppe des Gegners, fügt aber seiner Infrastruktur massiven Schaden zu.
Verseuchtes Gebiet muss dekontaminiert werden, bindet Spezialisten, Zivilisten sind gegenüber C Waffen vollkommen schutzlos, hier wirds massive Verluste geben, die Versorgung stockt ...

B Waffen sind im laufenden Konflikt dagegen fast nutzlos. Soldaten sind gegen eine Vielzahl von Erregern geimpft, geschützte Fahrzeuge & persönliche Schutzausrüstung schützen gegen Infektionen, die Inkubationszeit ist teilweise recht lang & die Ansteckung von Mensch zu Mensch nicht immer gegeben.
B Waffen sind von allen 3 Massenvernichtungswaffen am unzuverlässigsten einzusetzen und am schwersten zu kontrollieren. Aber es gibt auch Ideen & Verfahren wie man die Ausbreitungen von Krankheiten unterbindet. Hygiene & Mundschutz nimmt vielen Übertragungswegen den Schrecken.

Nur weil im Worst Case eine B Waffe die Menschheit ausrotten könnte (Achtung konjunktiv) sollte man die Gefahr durch C Waffen, deren Potential und vor allem den Willen diese einzusetzen nicht unterschätzen.




RtZk schrieb:


> Nuklearwaffen sind bei weitem die Schlimmsten der  Drei, da braucht man nichts wie das schreiben "Deshalb: Keine Abstufung  zwischen Massenvernichtungswaffen. Sie sind alle schrecklich (potent)  nur auf teilweise deutlich unterschiedliche Art & Weise." , mit  Atomwaffen könnte man heute den Großteil der Weltbevölkerung  auslöschen.



Dazu müsste man aber auch die ganze Welt mit den Dingern bepflastern, außer du spielst darauf an dass irgendwann der Nukleare Winter eintritt.
Es gibt eine gigantische Hürde beim Einsatz von Atomwaffen, eben aufgrund ihrer Destruktivität. Während man mit dem Einsatz von C Waffen noch durchkommt wird z.b. die USA niemals dulden dass A Waffen eingesetzt werden. 
Chemie"waffen" kann man sich mit ein bisschen Chemieverständnis im Zweifel auch zu Hause selber bauen. Es ist also durchaus Definitionssache wie man "Gefahr" oder "schwach" definiert.


----------



## RtZk (8. Februar 2018)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ganz schlimme Fehleinschätzung deinerseits.
> 
> Im Ersten Weltkrieg hat man Kampfgas über weite offene Flächen verteilt, desweiteren haben sich die Chemischen Prozesse seitdem deutlich entwickelt.
> Vergleich mal den Einsatz von C Waffen im ersten Weltkrieg mit denen im ersten Golfkrieg.
> ...



Es gibt keine Impfungen gegen Erreger die niemandem außer dem Hersteller bekannt sind (Gen Modifikation ist hier das Stichwort) und extrem robust sind und gegen die man sich quasi nicht schützen kann. 
Impfungen oder Antibiotika herzustellen/zu entwickeln dauert ewig und käme viel viel zu spät. 
Die Antibiotika gegen Milzbrand  in den USA zum Beispiel sind höchstwahrscheinlich schon seit langer Zeit wirkungslos.  

Gegen C-Waffen kann man etwas unternehmen und sie vermehren sich nicht von selbst.

Nichts destotrotz bestreite ich natürlich nicht, dass sie gefährlich sind, nur kann man sie eben doch nicht auf die gleiche Stufe stellen.


----------



## ARCdefender (8. Februar 2018)

@Kaaruzo, normalerweise gebe ich dir Recht, wenn wir noch rational denkende Menschen an den Machtpositionen hätten, das ist aber nicht mehr gegeben, siehe Erdogan, Trump und auch Assad, Putin wirkt bisher noch von allem am rationalstem. Trump traue ich wirklich eine spontane Reaktion zu die uns alle in den Abgrund reissen könnte.
Dann kommt der Faktor unglücklicher Zufall hinzu,  hatten wir ja auch schon in den Achtzigern, ein kleines zufälliges Geplänkel an der Ost Nato Grenze, weil mal wieder einer der Soldaten einen auf dicke Hose machen muß kann da böse enden.
Polen mit seiner russophoben Regierung ist auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
Und die Welt hat sich politisch die letzten 5 Jahre sehr zum negativen gewandelt, angefangen von selbstverliebten Politikern, wie Trump, bis über Rechtsnationale Kräfte die immer mehr an Stärke gewinnen in der Politik. Dazu ein wieder anfachen des Nato - Russland Konflikt, der mit immer mehr Aggressivität auf meiden Seiten zunimmt und nun sogar die USA veranlasst, obwohl das nur als vorgeschoben sein dürfte, neue Atomwaffen zu entwickeln,  die eben wieder als Salonfähig auf dem Schlachtfeld angesehen werden.

Mit anderen Worten, doch die Menschen sind so Dumm, vielleicht nicht Du und ich oder die restlichen 98% der Weltbevölkerung, aber leider die machthungrigen dieser Welt.
Albert Einstein hat es da schon gut auf den Punkt gebracht als er sagte: Nichts ist unendlich, auch nicht das Universum. Wobei ich mir bei der Dummheit der Menschen nicht sicher bin.
Es war schon immer die Dummheit der Menschen die Tot und Chaos über die Welt brachten, zum Glück verfügten Sie zu dieser zeit noch nicht über solche Massenvernichtungswaffen! 

@Taskmaster, im Grunde hast Du Recht, aber dann erklärte mal warum man bei den USA, Türkei usw. in Syrien die Augen beide zudrückt, aber bei Russland eben nicht?
Die USA haben in Syrien nichts anderes gemacht wie Das was Russland in der Ukraine vorgeworfen wird.
Aber da ist es wieder, Gleich ist nicht Gleich. 
Vielleicht sollten wir uns nun mal darauf einigen die USA auch mit Sanktionen zu belegen, wäre nur Recht.
Obwohl wir können froh sein, würde man den USA so an die Karre fahren wie man es mit Russland macht, hätten die USA wohl schon die halbe Welt zusammengeschossen. 

Ich frage mich wann der Rest der Welt endlich dem Hegemon USA den Rücken kehrt und mal anfängt dieses Verhalten zu hinterfragen, oder finden alle das super nur als strategische Schachfiguren für die USA zu dienen, die dann eben auch mal ganz schnell zum Bauernopfer werden, wenn es dem Wohle der USA dient.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Februar 2018)

Der Unterschied USA > Syrien und Russland > Ukraine ist einfach: Russland hat sich fremdes Staatsgebiet einverleibt. Das war eine Eroberungsaktion. Und hätte man nicht Bange vor der Reaktion im Westen, dann wäre auch der Donbass bereits unter russischer Flagge. In Syrien hingegen führte man bis zum aktiven Eingreifen Russlands einen Stellvertreterkrieg.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Warum werde ich den Eindruck nicht los, dass du hier eine hochmoderne NATO und eine ach so veraltete russische Armee verkaufen möchtest?



Und warum habe ich nur gerade das Gefühl das du meinen Hinweise zur angeblichen nummerischen Unterlegenheit der NATO an der Ostgrenze mit dieser Finte zu überspielen versuchst?



Tekkla schrieb:


> Dabei haben gerade die Russen in den letzten 15 Jahren extrem viel Kohle in die Modernisierung ihrer bis dahin wirklich veralteten Technik gesteckt. Siehe SA-21 Growler – Wikipedia und nicht das uralte BUK.



Äh, uralte Buk? Du weißt auch schon das die Buk umfassend modernisiert wurde?
Die Buk ist ein Luftabwehrsystem das durchaus auf der Höhe der Zeit ist, aber vor allem halt für den "Nahbereich" gedacht ist.

Und so neu ist die grundlegende Technik des von dir verlinkten Growler auch nicht, um mal aus deiner Wiki-Verlinkung zu zitieren:



> *Im Jahr 1985 wurden in der Sowjetunion unter Leitung von Alexander Lemanski die ersten Studien zu einem Nachfolgesystem für die im Einsatz stehenden Systeme  S-200  (NATO-Codename SA-5 Gammon) erstellt*. Das neue System sollte im Jahr  2003 bei den Luftverteidigungsstreitkräften (PWO) eingeführt werden. Die  Entwicklung des Systems übernahm Almas, die Lenkwaffen wurden von der Firma MKB „Fakel“ entwickelt.
> 
> *Almas arbeitete Mitte der 1980er-Jahre ebenfalls an dem Flugabwehrsystem S-350, welches das System  S-300P  (NATO-Codename: SA-10 Grumble) ersetzen sollte. Während der  Konzeptionierung erkannten die Entwickler die Ähnlichkeiten der Systeme.* * Infolge dieser Analyse und erster Tests wurden die ursprünglich für das  S-350 vorgesehenen Lenkwaffen in das System S-400 integriert.* Durch  diese Umstände ist das heutige System S-400 Triumf eine Kombination aus  den ursprünglichen Konzepten S-350 und S-400.
> 
> ...



Davon abgesehen, Geld haben alle, auch die NATO-Mitglieder nach Ende des kalten Krieges investiert, oder glaubst du vor allem die USA, Deutschland, Frankreich und England haben die letzten 25 Jahre nur Eier geschauckelt und sowas wie der Leopard 2A5, 2A6, Challenger 2, Le Clerc, Panzerhaubitze 2000, neue Fregatten, Tarnkappenflugzeuge wie die F-35, neue Flugzeugträger, die U-Bootklassse 212A, Eurofighter, usw. usf. bräuchte man gegen Terroristen?

Und wie du schon selbst festgestellt hast, durch den Zusammenbruch der UDSSR gab es bzgl. der Modernisierung des russischen Militärs einen riesen Rückstau den Putin mit Beginn seiner Amtszeit angefangen hat abzubauen. Vorher ist man defakto 11 Jahre lang überwiegend mit Technik rumgetigert die man bis 1990 entwicklet und eingeführt hatte.

Oder erwartest du ernsthaft das Russland seine Armee nicht modernisiert während das in der NATO auch nach 1990, wenn auch langsamer als im kalten Krieg fortgeführt wird?
Wäre ja wohl mehr als absurd.



> Die Zahlen im Artikel beziehen sich, so habe ich es zumindest verstanden, auf die Region des Baltikums und die dort verfügbaren Einheiten. Polen wird vermutlich ausgeklammert, weil die abseits von Kaliningrad keine Grenze mit Russland haben. Und wenn es nur um die absoluten Zahlen geht, dann ist die NATO mehrfach stärker - in allen Bereichen. Nützt nur nix, wenn wenn auf der östlichen Seite der Grenze des Baltikum eine ständig durch Übungen bereite Truppe von steht und die NATO Einheiten erstmal über hunderte Kilometer Entfernung angekarrt werden müssen.



Sorry, aber das ergibt genau null Sinn, täte es sich nur auf das Baltikum beziehen und würde man deshalb Polen ausklammern müsste man auch die in Polen stationierte US-Streitkräfte ausklammern, ansonsten ergibt das wie gesagt keinen Sinn dort stationierte US-Streitkräfte aufzuführen die NATO-Truppen Polens aber aus der Rechnung auszuklammern.


----------



## hoffgang (8. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Impfungen gegen Erreger die niemandem außer dem Hersteller bekannt sind (Gen Modifikation ist hier das Stichwort) und extrem robust sind und gegen die man sich quasi nicht schützen kann.
> Impfungen oder Antibiotika herzustellen/zu entwickeln dauert ewig und käme viel viel zu spät.
> Die Antibiotika gegen Milzbrand  in den USA zum Beispiel sind höchstwahrscheinlich schon seit langer Zeit wirkungslos.



Und wie ist deren Einsatzzweck?
Einen Erreger den man nicht kontrollieren kann frei zusetzen ist das Spiel mit dem Feuer.




RtZk schrieb:


> Gegen C-Waffen kann man etwas unternehmen und sie vermehren sich nicht von selbst.



Achja? Was denn?
Was willst du gegen eine Lostverätzung tun?
Was gegen einen Nervenkampfstoff? Hoffentlich regelmäßig Pyrodostigmin genommen (hat der Zivilist nicht) oder Atropinspritzen parat um die Rezeptoren zu blocken (Hat der Zivilist auch nicht...)

Sie vermehren sich nicht, bleiben aber an Stellen mit wenig Witterung sehr sehr lange haltbar. Noch heute findet man auf dem Truppenübungsplatz Munster Nord Reste von S-Lost. Und das macht voll wenig Spaß!




RtZk schrieb:


> Nichts destotrotz bestreite ich natürlich nicht, dass sie gefährlich sind, nur kann man sie eben doch nicht auf die gleiche Stufe stellen.



Doch muss man.
Das Problem mit Massenvernichtungswaffen liegt nicht in der Letalität, sondern in Ihrer Wirkungsweise als Waffe.

A Waffen sind sowohl Abschreckung als auch taktische Waffen, der Einsatz ist gegen zivile Ziele genauso vorstellbar wie gegen Truppenkonzentrationen im Gefecht (z.b. Divisionsversorgungspunkte)
B Waffen sind nur Abschreckung. Sie taugen zu nichts anderem sind umständlich einzusetzen und der Erfolg ist schwer vorhersehbar.
C Waffen sind wiederum Abschreckung als auch taktische Waffe. Aufgrund der einfachen Wirkungsbegrenzung (wenig Blub - wenig Wirkung) auch sehr begrenzt (räumlich) einsetzbar. Hat den "Nachteil" dass hier eher dazu geneigt wird den Einsatz zu wagen da man, wie Syrien zeigt, mit den Konsequenzen oftmals leben kann. Das ist bei A / B Waffen nicht so. (Erklärung: Damit ist gemeint, derjenige der C Waffen einsetzt kommt oftmals damit durch (Saddam vs Kurden, Assad vs Bevölkerung)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2018)

Ist letztlich völlig egal ob es A, B oder C Waffen sind die gehören alle unter Verschluß und der Schlüssel dazu eingeschmolzen.


> Schau dir die großflächigen Angriffe mit C-Waffen im 1. Weltkrieg an,  die Anzahl der Toten war nicht sonderlich hoch, selbes gilt für den 1.  Golfkrieg.


Und was ist mit den Verwundeten und deren Spätfolgen oder Menschen die dort leben bzw. lebten?
Jede Waffe die unschuldige Zivilisten tötet ist unnütz auch wenn mitunter Opfer nötig wären weil die ach so heroischen Kämpfer sich nicht wie kleine Mädchen unter Zivilisten verstecken


----------



## Tekkla (8. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, Geld haben alle, auch die NATO-Mitglieder nach Ende des kalten Krieges investiert, oder glaubst du vor allem die USA, Deutschland, Frankreich und England haben die letzten 25 Jahre nur Eier geschauckelt und sowas wie der Leopard 2A5, 2A6, Challenger 2, Le Clerc, Panzerhaubitze 2000, neue Fregatten, Tarnkappenflugzeuge wie die F-35, neue Flugzeugträger, die U-Bootklassse 212A, Eurofighter, usw. usf. bräuchte man gegen Terroristen?


 Nö. Es gibt aber dieses tollle Sprichtwort: Si vis pacem para bellum

Was diese ganzen deutschen Entwicklungen angeht: Du hast dich schon mal mit der Einsatzfähigkeit dieser ganzen Waffensysteme auseinander gesetzt? Gerade bei uns ist da so viel im Eimer, dass man damit nicht mal die eigenen Vorgaben zur Landesverteidigung erfüllen kann. Von den U-Booten ist keines (!) Einsatzfähig. Die neuen Fregatten haben so massive Fehler, dass man sie von den Werften nicht abnimmt und von den knapp 250 Leopard 2 nur knapp 100 nutzbar. Vom Jäger 90, Tigern und all dem anderen zwar modernen aber nicht sinnvoll nutzbaren Gedöns ganz zu schweigen. Bei den anderen NATO Staaten sieht es nicht anders aus. Die neuen britischen Flugzeugträger? Können sich die Briten eigentlich finanziell gar nicht erlauben. Und die USA? Die machen ihre Unfähigkeit nur durch Masse wett. Im Einsatz, wenn es gegen ebenbürtige Gegner geht, werden die bei jedem größeren Manöver kurzer Hand auseinander genommen.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ergibt genau null Sinn, täte es sich nur auf das Baltikum beziehen und würde man deshalb Polen ausklammern müsste man auch die in Polen stationierte US-Streitkräfte ausklammern, ansonsten ergibt das wie gesagt keinen Sinn dort stationierte US-Streitkräfte aufzuführen die NATO-Truppen Polens aber aus der Rechnung auszuklammern.


Jo, stimme ich dir zu. Aber die Polen haben nicht über tausend Leo 2 im Einsatz. Die haben vornehmlich noch die alten Kisten aus Zeiten des Warschauer Blocks im Einsatz.


----------



## RtZk (8. Februar 2018)

Der Erfolg ist bei Bio Waffen garantiert, insofern sie so modifiziert sind, dass sie der Witterung anderen Einflüssen standhalten und das schafft eben kein kleiner neun mal kluger Terrorist. 
Der Hersteller sollte für sich selbst hoffen, dass er die Intelligenz besaß selbst etwas zum Schutz dagegen zu entwickeln, um seine eigenen Leute zu schützen, aber ja es ist ein Spiel mit dem Feuer, ist aber bei Atomwaffen nichts anderes, bei einem Atomkrieg ist man nirgendwo auf der Welt sicher. 
Klar sind C-Waffen am ehesten einsetzbar, aber eben nur deshalb, weil ihre Wirkung vergleichsweise niedrig ist, allerdings kommt man auch hier nur damit durch, wenn man Mengen einsetzt, die nicht zu viele töten. 
Zur Abschreckung dienen übrigens weder C noch B Waffen, denn ein massiver Einsatz von B-Waffen zieht zu 100% einen Gegenschlag in nuklearer Form nach sich. Nuklear Waffen sind (immer noch) die tödlichste Waffe die wir besitzen und die auch durchaus mehr Nutzen haben als seine eigene Art damit auszulöschen und die C-Waffen sind schlicht nicht wirkungsvoll genug um als Abschreckung gegen eine Atommacht zu dienen.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> allerdings kommt man auch hier nur damit durch, wenn man Mengen einsetzt, die nicht zu viele töten.


Wo wir wieder beim Einsatz von Chlorgas seitens der syrischen Armee wären...


----------



## hoffgang (8. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Zur Abschreckung dienen übrigens weder C noch B Waffen, denn ein massiver Einsatz von B-Waffen zieht zu 100% einen Gegenschlag in nuklearer Form nach sich. Nuklear Waffen sind (immer noch) die tödlichste Waffe die wir besitzen und die auch durchaus mehr Nutzen haben als seine eigene Art damit auszulöschen und die C-Waffen sind schlicht nicht wirkungsvoll genug um als Abschreckung gegen eine Atommacht zu dienen.



Abschreckung bedeutet einfach nur etwas in der Hinterhand zu haben um einem potentiellen Gegner nach einer Handlung Schaden zuzufügen. Oder etwas zu bevorraten was dermaßen letal ist dass es Handlungen unterbindet aufgrund der Angst eines Einsatzes.
Das kann räumlich begrenzt stattfinden oder weltweit, im Sinne eines Wenn-Dann.


----------



## RtZk (8. Februar 2018)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Abschreckung bedeutet einfach nur etwas in der Hinterhand zu haben um einem potentiellen Gegner nach einer Handlung Schaden zuzufügen. Oder etwas zu bevorraten was dermaßen letal ist dass es Handlungen unterbindet aufgrund der Angst eines Einsatzes.
> Das kann räumlich begrenzt stattfinden oder weltweit, im Sinne eines Wenn-Dann.



Nun ja auch, aber der Gegner muss davon wissen, damit eine Abschreckung vorhanden ist und die "Abschreckung" muss auch gefährlich genug sein.

Mal als Beispiel, Land A (auch konventionell überlegen) hat Atomwaffen und denkt sich einfach Mal, warum bedrohe ich nicht Land C, dieses droht draufhin mit Chemie Waffen, darauf wird Land A wohl sagen, so wie du mir so ich dir und erklärt öffentlich, dass ein Chemie Waffen Einsatz von Land C einen Gegenschlag mit Nuklearwaffen nach sich ziehen wird. 
Jetzt ist es so weit, dass Land A die Grenzen austestet und anfängt Grenzregionen anzugreifen, was denkst du würde Land C jetzt tuen? Mit Chemie Waffen antworten (da konventionell keine Chance)? Die nur eine extrem beschränkte Wirkung haben und die vollständige Vernichtung der eigenen Seite nach sich zieht? Eher nicht und genau aus diesem Grund ist die Abschreckung durch Chemie Waffen quasi nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nö. Es gibt aber dieses tollle Sprichtwort: Si vis pacem para bellum
> 
> Was diese ganzen deutschen Entwicklungen angeht: Du hast dich schon mal mit der Einsatzfähigkeit dieser ganzen Waffensysteme auseinander gesetzt? Gerade bei uns ist da so viel im Eimer, dass man damit nicht mal die eigenen Vorgaben zur Landesverteidigung erfüllen kann. Von den U-Booten ist keines (!) Einsatzfähig. Die neuen Fregatten haben so massive Fehler, dass man sie von den Werften nicht abnimmt und von den knapp 250 Leopard 2 nur knapp 100 nutzbar. Vom Jäger 90, Tigern und all dem anderen zwar modernen aber nicht sinnvoll nutzbaren Gedöns ganz zu schweigen.



Was hat das eine jetzt mit dem anderen zu tun, du hast als Grund aufgeführt das Russland seine Truppen jetzt umfassend modernisieren würde und dafür Milliarden investiert, ich habe dir entgegengesetzt das die NATO-Staaten damit nie aufgehört haben, lediglich etwas das Tempo gedrosselt haben, nach Ende des kalten Krieges, mit dem neue Waffensysteme eingeführt wurden, oder nachgerüstet wurde.
Die Einsatzfähigkeit selbiger ist dabei erstmal völlig sekundär und eine völlig andere Baustelle und mutet daher erneut wie eine Finte deinerseits an um das Argument zu übergehen.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Bei den anderen NATO Staaten sieht es nicht anders aus. Die neuen britischen Flugzeugträger? Können sich die Briten eigentlich finanziell gar nicht erlauben.



Aha, nett, woher weißt du denn wie es bei anderen NATO-Staaten aussieht?
Davon abgesehen, auch Russlands Ausrüstung ist nicht alle auf dem Stand vollständig modernisierter T-80, Buk, Schützenpanzer, T-14 Armata, usw. auch dort gibt es noch massenhaft eingelagerter alter Ausrüstung, wie übrigens in jeder Armee, kannst dir da auch mal die Nationalgarde in den USA anschauen.
Keine Armee der Welt rennt nur mit Topausrüstung rum, das ist immer nur ein Teil der Ausrüstung die auf dem allerneusten Stand ist, der Großteil ist meist nur teilmodernisiert, oder auf einem veralteten Stand, ist schlicht auch eine Frage des Geldes das man in Friedenszeiten in der Regel auch nicht bereit ist auszugeben. 



Tekkla schrieb:


> Und die USA? Die machen ihre Unfähigkeit nur durch Masse wett. Im  Einsatz, wenn es gegen ebenbürtige Gegner geht, werden die bei jedem  größeren Manöver kurzer Hand auseinander genommen.



Ahja, nette Bauernweisheit, woher nimmst du denn dieses Wissen gegen wenn die USA so abstinken?
Seit dem Korea-Krieg haben die USA schließlich gegen keinen annähernd gleichstarken Gegner mehr Krieg führen müssen.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Aber die Polen haben nicht über tausend Leo 2 im Einsatz. Die haben vornehmlich noch die alten Kisten aus Zeiten des Warschauer Blocks im Einsatz.



Nein haben sie nicht, Polen hat seine Bestände von T-72M schon vor geraumer Zeit mit westlicher Technologie weiterentwickelt, nennt sich dann PT-91, bzw. in der aktuellesten Ausführung PT-91M2. Selbst die T-72M die noch grundlegend als solche vorhanden sind wurden auf westliche Standards modernisert, was Feuerleitanlage und den Reaktivschutz angeht.
Technologisch sind die polnischen Panzer also schon seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr auf dem Stand des kalten Krieges.

Davon abgesehen, könnte man fast meinen das du denkst das bei den über 500 russischen Panzern nur hochmoderne T-14 Armata und T-80UM1 anrollen würden, auch bei den Russen ist nur ein Teil der Technik voll modernisiert, viele dürften auch noch nicht umfassend modernisiert worden sein.

Was unter anderem einer der Punkte war die ich an dem von dir verlinkten Eingangsartikel kritisiert habe, an reinen Zahlen lassen sich keine aussagekräftigen Rückschlüsse auf die tatsächliche Stärke (Qualität der Ausrüstung) beider Seiten ableiten. Ich kann auch auf der einen Seite 32.000 Soldaten mit G3 Sturmgewehren hinstellen und auf die andere 78.000 Soldaten, von denen aber nur 2000 mit einer AK-74 bewaffnet sind während die restlichen 76.000 alle nur mit einem Mousin Nagant Repetiergewehr  bewaffnet sind, werden da auch die 78.000 Soldaten gewinnen? Vermutlich wohl ehr nicht.


----------



## shadie (8. Februar 2018)

Ich weiß viel VT aber habt Ihr davon schon gehört?

ArrayZudem riesige Bestellungen an Munnition vom Heimatschutz der USA + schwarze kunststoffboxxen in die ein Mensch reinpasst?

Ich bin vorhin nur mal über das Video gestolpert:
YouTube

Ich finde das mal extrem seltsam (falls da was dran sein sollte).
Ist euch das auch schon untergekommen das Thema?


----------



## hoffgang (8. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Mal als Beispiel, Land A (auch konventionell überlegen) hat Atomwaffen und denkt sich einfach Mal, warum bedrohe ich nicht Land C, dieses droht draufhin mit Chemie Waffen, darauf wird Land A wohl sagen, so wie du mir so ich dir und erklärt öffentlich, dass ein Chemie Waffen Einsatz von Land C einen Gegenschlag mit Nuklearwaffen nach sich ziehen wird.
> Jetzt ist es so weit, dass Land A die Grenzen austestet und anfängt Grenzregionen anzugreifen, was denkst du würde Land C jetzt tuen? Mit Chemie Waffen antworten (da konventionell keine Chance)? Die nur eine extrem beschränkte Wirkung haben und die vollständige Vernichtung der eigenen Seite nach sich zieht? Eher nicht und genau aus diesem Grund ist die Abschreckung durch Chemie Waffen quasi nicht vorhanden.



Naja in deinem Szenario hat Land B die Wahl zwischen Niederlage & Niederlage.

Und hier kommt das Dilemma mit Abschreckung & der "Gewinnbarkeit" von Kriegen zum Tragen: Wo liegt die Schmerzgrenze von A? Als Land und als Gesellschaft.
Wird Land A 50.000 Tote akzeptieren für einen Sieg über B? Oder mehr? Oder weniger? Wann wäre damit der Konflikt zu "teuer". Rein auf diese beiden Länder betrachtet hat der Konflikt mehrere mögliche Ausgänge und wie der Staat reagiert ist ungewiss.
Wendet man z.b. die Theorie des Realismus an (Moderne Variante nach Mearsheimer), dann ist das Überleben eines Staates oberstes Ziel des Staates. Bedeutet aber im Umkehrschluss dass einer Bedrohung dieses Überlebens mit allem entgegengewirkt wird. Die gleiche Theorie sagt aber auch dass Staaten nur dann Konflikte suchen wenn sich diese auch "lohnen". Und obwohl A deutlich überlegen ist in deinem Beispiel, so ist es dennoch verwundbar. Und genau diese Verwundbarkeit führt zu einem extrem komplizierten abwägen zwischen Chance & Risiko: Was kann ich dabei gewinnen & was kann ich dabei verlieren. Und dabei sind nur die Wechselwirkungen zwischen den beiden fiktiven Staaten A & B betrachtet, die Auswirkungen & Reaktionen auf den Rest der Welt lass ich mal außen vor.

Mearsheimer beschriebt das in seinem Buch The Tragedy of Great Power Politics.
Großmächte wollen ihre Verwundbarkeit reduzieren um aus einem MAD Szenario ausbrechen zu können. Reduziere die Verwundbarkeit & die gewinnst die Oberhand weil die Drohung deines Gegners verpufft.
Es ist egal wie stark du austeilen kannst solange du einsteckst. Denn Verluste haben mehrere Werte: Numerisch, soziologisch, psychologisch. Ein Herrscher der seinem Land für Expansionsdrang C Waffenangriffen bewusst aussetzt und diese Verluste akzeptiert kann mit ernsthaften innenpolitischen Problemen rechnen.




shadie schrieb:


> Zudem riesige Bestellungen an Munnition vom Heimatschutz der USA + schwarze kunststoffboxxen in die ein Mensch reinpasst?
> Ich bin vorhin nur mal über das Video gestolpert:
> YouTube




Echt jetzt? 
Ok, ich beruhige mich...

Diese "schwarzen Boxen" haben die VT Spackos (sorry das SIND Spackos die sowas verbreiten) bereits vor Jahren aufgegriffen.
Debunked: FEMA Coffins (plastic grave liners) | Metabunk

Damals wurde es schon als der nächste "inside job" gehyped, ein großer Angriff in den USA mit C oder B Waffen.
Angstmacher Bullshit par Excellence. Zu geil dass die Idioten das, was bereits seit Jahren als Ente bekannte Material einfach recyclen und zu einer "neuen" Meldung zusammenstückeln.

Das schlimme: Diese Arschgeigen generieren damit auch noch klicks & Reichweite.
Könnt ich kotzen bei solchen Typen.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was unter anderem einer der Punkte war die  ich an dem von dir verlinkten Eingangsartikel kritisiert habe, an reinen  Zahlen lassen sich keine aussagekräftigen Rückschlüsse auf die  tatsächliche Stärke (Qualität der Ausrüstung) beider Seiten ableiten.  Ich kann auch auf der einen Seite 32.000 Soldaten mit G3 Sturmgewehren  hinstellen und auf die andere 78.000 Soldaten, von denen aber nur 2000  mit einer AK-74 bewaffnet sind während die restlichen 76.000 alle nur  mit einem Mousin Nagant Repetiergewehr  bewaffnet sind, werden da auch  die 78.000 Soldaten gewinnen? Vermutlich wohl ehr nicht.



Auch damit wär ich vorsichtig, hat man sich in Korea auch anders vorgestellt.


----------



## shadie (8. Februar 2018)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Naja in deinem Szenario hat Land B die Wahl zwischen Niederlage & Niederlage.
> 
> Und hier kommt das Dilemma mit Abschreckung & der "Gewinnbarkeit" von Kriegen zum Tragen: Wo liegt die Schmerzgrenze von A? Als Land und als Gesellschaft.
> Wird Land A 50.000 Tote akzeptieren für einen Sieg über B? Oder mehr? Oder weniger? Wann wäre damit der Konflikt zu "teuer". Rein auf diese beiden Länder betrachtet hat der Konflikt mehrere mögliche Ausgänge und wie der Staat reagiert ist ungewiss.
> ...



Danke für die Aufklärung, dachte es mir schon das das irgendwie bullshit sein muss


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Februar 2018)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Auch damit wär ich vorsichtig, hat man sich in Korea auch anders vorgestellt.



In Korea standen sich technologisch in etwa ebenbürdige Gegner gegenüber und das auf einem für beide Seiten recht schwierigen Gelände das wenig Spielraum für Bewegungskrieg ließ.
Worauf ich im letzten Post aber auch schon angespielt habe, was genau hat das aber mit dem von dir zitierten Teil meiner Aussage zu tun?


----------



## hoffgang (8. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> In Korea standen sich technologisch in etwa ebenbürdige Gegner gegenüber und das auf einem für beide Seiten recht schwierigen Gelände das wenig Spielraum für Bewegungskrieg ließ.
> Worauf ich im letzten Post aber auch schon angespielt habe, was genau hat das aber mit dem von dir zitierten Teil meiner Aussage zu tun?



Der Chinesenansturm war vieles, aber nicht technologisch ebenbürtig.
Hier hat Überraschung & Masse einfach nur Wirkung gezeigt. Ich wär immer vorsichtig damit Gegner zu unterschätzen nur weil sein Gewehr nicht funkelt.

Die Amis haben auch auf die harte Tour lernen müssen dass verrostete Flugabwehrgeschütze mitten im Hindukusch vllt verrottet aussehen, aber trotzdem Helikopter abschießen können.
Grundsatz: Wenn jemand eine Waffe hat, dann geh davon aus das sie funktioniert & dass er weiß damit umzugehen. Alles andere ist fahrlässig.


----------



## RtZk (8. Februar 2018)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Naja in deinem Szenario hat Land B die Wahl zwischen Niederlage & Niederlage.
> 
> Und hier kommt das Dilemma mit Abschreckung & der "Gewinnbarkeit" von Kriegen zum Tragen: Wo liegt die Schmerzgrenze von A? Als Land und als Gesellschaft.
> Wird Land A 50.000 Tote akzeptieren für einen Sieg über B? Oder mehr? Oder weniger? Wann wäre damit der Konflikt zu "teuer". Rein auf diese beiden Länder betrachtet hat der Konflikt mehrere mögliche Ausgänge und wie der Staat reagiert ist ungewiss.
> ...



Da kann ich dir natürlich nur Recht geben, so einfach kann man das nie sagen, ohne, dass man alle Faktoren kennt und das tut man wohl nie. Ist eben immer Situations basiert, aber hoffen wir Mal, dass es nie zu so etwas kommen wird.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Der Chinesenansturm war vieles, aber nicht technologisch ebenbürtig.
> Hier hat Überraschung & Masse einfach nur Wirkung gezeigt. Ich wär immer vorsichtig damit Gegner zu unterschätzen nur weil sein Gewehr nicht funkelt.
> 
> Die Amis haben auch auf die harte Tour lernen müssen dass verrostete Flugabwehrgeschütze mitten im Hindukusch vllt verrottet aussehen, aber trotzdem Helikopter abschießen können.
> Grundsatz: Wenn jemand eine Waffe hat, dann geh davon aus das sie funktioniert & dass er weiß damit umzugehen. Alles andere ist fahrlässig.



Eben nach dem Motto Masse statt Klasse, so wie die USA teilweise und die Sowjetunion im 2. WK. Allerdings bin ich davon überzeugt, dass es heute nicht mehr möglich ist, einfach auf Grund der total unterschiedlichen Möglichkeiten, wie z.B den Einsatz von Marschflugkörpern und Raketen oder das Einsetzen von Kampfhelikoptern hinter einer Berg/Hügelkette gegen Panzer.
Aber der Guerilla Kampf war noch nie einfach und wird es in nächster Zeit auch nicht werden, insbesondere da dieser auch auf die Unterstützung von Seiten der Bevölkerung baut und ein Krieg gegen die Bevölkerung mit vertretbaren Methoden nur verloren werden kann.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was unter anderem einer der Punkte war die ich an dem von dir verlinkten Eingangsartikel kritisiert habe, an reinen Zahlen lassen sich keine aussagekräftigen Rückschlüsse auf die tatsächliche Stärke (Qualität der Ausrüstung) beider Seiten ableiten. Ich kann auch auf der einen Seite 32.000 Soldaten mit G3 Sturmgewehren hinstellen und auf die andere 78.000 Soldaten, von denen aber nur 2000 mit einer AK-74 bewaffnet sind während die restlichen 76.000 alle nur mit einem Mousin Nagant Repetiergewehr  bewaffnet sind, werden da auch die 78.000 Soldaten gewinnen? Vermutlich wohl ehr nicht.


Kommt ganz darauf an wie die beiden Seiten eingesetzt werden, auf die Ausbildung, Moral, Gelände etc. 
Es wäre nicht das erste Mal dass eine am Papier technologisch überlegene Seite eine Niederlage einstecken muss.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Februar 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Kommt ganz darauf an wie die beiden Seiten eingesetzt werden, auf die Ausbildung, Moral, Gelände etc.
> Es wäre nicht das erste Mal dass eine am Papier technologisch überlegene Seite eine Niederlage einstecken muss.



Weils mir zu dumm wird mich dauernd wiederholen zu müssen, da hier scheinbar sogut wie niemand meine Ausgangsposts von vor 1 bis 2 Seiten liest, zitiere ich mich mal selbst:



Nightslaver schrieb:


> > Der Nato stünden gerade einmal 129 einsatzfähige Kampfpanzer zur   Verfügung, Russland dagegen 757. Bei den Schützenpanzern sähe das   Kräfteverhältnis ähnlich ungünstig aus, 280 Nato-Fahrzeuge stünden 1276   russischen gegenüber. Die größte Lücke aber klafft bei der Artillerie,   die als Kampfunterstützung eine wichtige Rolle spielt. Das Verhältnis   bei selbstfahrender Artillerie (knapp 1:11) und Raketenartillerie   (1:270) spricht für sich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kurz um, natürlich spielt da noch viel mehr rein, da erzählst du mir absolut nichts neues, aber Tekklas kommischer Artikel und die darin verlinkte Rand-Studie vermitteln eben den Eindruck als könne man es an nackten Zahlen pro Seite festmachen wer militärisch wem überlegen sei.
Die Waffen waren da nur ein Beispiel dafür wie wenig reine Zahlen im Artikel von zum Beispiel 129 Panzern zu 575 Panzern eigentlich schon alleine über deren Qualität vermitteln.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2018)

Wird langsam mehr als unübersichtlich mit den teils permanenten Full Quotes, da reichen doch bestenfalls wenige Worte wenn kein anderer Post dazwischen liegt.


> Der Nato stünden gerade einmal 129 einsatzfähige Kampfpanzer zur    Verfügung, Russland dagegen 757. Bei den Schützenpanzern sähe das    Kräfteverhältnis ähnlich ungünstig aus, 280 Nato-Fahrzeuge stünden 1276    russischen gegenüber.


Wie viele davon sind wirklich zu gebrauchen und wie steht um die Haltbarkeit. Bei den Russen gab es ja zwischenzeitlich zwar mehr Panzer nur was helfen die wenn die Gurken nach wenigen Kilometern mit größeren Problemen liegen bleiben. Das Überrennen der westlichen Welt mit Massen glaube ich auch eher nicht da in diese Richtung nur noch wenige willige Vasallen vorhanden sind und Stützpunkte ala DDR fehlen. Die werden früher oder später die gleichen logistischen Probleme beim Nachschub erleben wie vor über 70 Jahren Papis Wehrmacht auch erlebte. Nebenbei müssen die sich ja auch an der anderen Seite absichern damit der Ami dort nicht unbehelligt rein kommt.


----------



## Taskmaster (9. Februar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> @Taskmaster, im Grunde hast Du Recht, aber dann erklärte mal warum man bei den USA, Türkei usw. in Syrien die Augen beide zudrückt, aber bei Russland eben nicht?
> Die USA haben in Syrien nichts anderes gemacht wie Das was Russland in der Ukraine vorgeworfen wird.
> Aber da ist es wieder, Gleich ist nicht Gleich.
> Vielleicht sollten wir uns nun mal darauf einigen die USA auch mit Sanktionen zu belegen, wäre nur Recht.
> ...



Da brauche ich nicht viel erklären. So ist nun mal die Menschheit und die Welt, die wir uns geschaffen haben. Es steht Weltanschauung gegen Weltanschauung, jede hat eine bestimmte Vorstellung von einer Ordnung für die Welt. Je nachdem welcher man sich zugehörig fühlt, wählt man auch den Chor, in den man einstimmt.
Natürlich werden dann die Bomben der bevorzugten Seite von "Helden abgeworfen, die die Freiheit exportieren", während die der anderen zu "menschenverachtenden und dämonischen Verbrecherbomben" werden.
Das liegt in der Natur der Sache, nennt sich Propaganda.
Ein wahres Lehrstück darin bekommt man zu hören, wenn man mal den Worten der Kaiserin lauscht:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vOYMcbuhw_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ist das nicht herzerwärmend? Da will man doch gleich noch Panzer hinterherschicken, damit ein paar Kinder den Namen "Leo" bekommen.

Natürlich sind die USA (der Westen ganz generell) nicht die Unschuld vom Lande. Russland und China (als die beiden primären Gegenspieler) aber eben auch nicht und man muss sich letztendlich entscheiden: möchte man in einer Welt leben, in der die USA den Ton vorgeben oder soll Putin oder Xi Jinping das Orchester leiten.
Neutralität kann sich heute nicht mal mehr die Schweiz leisten.

Ich für meinen Teil halte es mit den USA. Ich habe den Kalten Krieg miterlebt, habe gesehen, wie die Menschen in der DDR lebten. Ich bin den USA für die Befreiung Deutschlands und alles was danach kam unendlich dankbar. So derbe die USA auch oft agieren, ich bin froh, dass sie und nicht die anderen beiden die letzte Supermacht stellen.

Wesentlich wohler würde ich mich selbstverständlich fühlen, wenn es niemanden bräuchte, der den Platzhirsch gibt, aber in so einer Welt wird die Menschheit wohl niemals leben.


----------



## Schaffe89 (10. Februar 2018)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> Ok, ich beruhige mich...



Gut dass du dich beruhigt hast. Das sind ja auch nicht unbedingt FEMA Coffins sondern algemein Burial Vaults.
Die Camps gibt es ja trotzdem, also sei doch den VT`lern die einiges falsches aufgreifen mal ein bisschen dankbar, da sie im Gegensatz zur Presse noch die ein oder andere Frage aufwerfen, was bei vielen die jeden Unsinn der Regierungen abnicken gar nicht mehr zur Debatte steht.

Für was die mit NATO Draht eingezäunten Camps genau sein sollen ist unbekannt und gibt demzufolge jede Menge Spielraum für Spekulationen.
Da haben die Abnicker-Spackos einen Punkt den sie wohl widerlegen können und lassen alle anderen Punkte dann komplett offen - bekanntes Vorgehen beider Seiten oftmals.



> Damals wurde es schon als der nächste "inside job" gehyped, ein großer Angriff in den USA mit C oder B Waffen.



Für was sind diese Anlagen? Obdachlose? Füchtlinge? Who Knows.



> Das schlimme: Diese Arschgeigen generieren damit auch noch klicks & Reichweite.
> Könnt ich kotzen bei solchen Typen.



Sehe ich komplett anders, ich bin den gemäßigteren non Flat Earth Arschgeigen dankbar, denn man kann das was behauptet wird immer selbst nachrecherchieren.
Und dann sieht man was davon übrigbleibt und oft ist es leider sehr sehr viel, das ist dir nur nicht klar, weil du es ablehnst dich wirklich damit zu beschäftigen.

Also für was sind die FEMA Camps nun da? Erklärs mir, du musst es ja wissen.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Februar 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Also für was sind die FEMA Camps nun da? Erklärs mir, du musst es ja wissen.



Wird wohl niemand genau sagen können wofür die ggf. da wären, etwas, schaut man sich aber deren Lage und Aufbau an, sehen sie nicht so aus als wolle man da richtige "Feinde" einsperren, wie es zB in Guantanamo der Fall ist.
Mich erinnern sie rgendwie entfernt etwas an die Internierungslager in die man die Japanische Bevölkerung in den USA während des zweiten Weltkriegs gesperrt hat.

Ich habe daher als Vermutung das sie für einen vergleichbaren Zweck gedacht sein könnten, evt. auch um darin die muslimische Bevölkerung der USA zu internieren, oder russisch stämmige Amerikaner?
Wer weiß das schon, wer weiß überhaupt ob es nicht eine der vielen Fakes der VT-Szene ist...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2018)

Generell sind wir vor konventionelle Waffen und Truppen sicher, ohne Euro 4 kommt man hier nicht mehr weit. Über FEMA kann man hier etwas nachlesen, ein im weitesten Sinne ** und dem Deckmantel des Kriegsgefangenenlagers


----------



## hoffgang (10. Februar 2018)

Schaffe... Wenn diese Typen Material von 2008! benutzen um damit 2018! Stimmung zu machen dann läuft was falsch.
Misery Index: FEMA Coffins Conspiracy [Debunked All 3 Locations] 
Half a Million Plastic Coffins? >> Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!

Es ist ein typisches VT Video: Starke Behauptung, 0 Beleg.
Bilder von einem Camp, das kann alles sein. Die Behauptung es würde Munition eingekauft, mit Munition als Artwork im Hintergrund, die Behauptung der Särge, mit Material aus 2008.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Für was die mit NATO Draht eingezäunten Camps genau sein sollen ist  unbekannt und gibt *demzufolge jede Menge Spielraum für Spekulationen*.



Richtig und genau DAS nutzen diese Videomacher aus um damit Klicks & Abos für ihren Channel zu generieren. Du hast immernoch nicht begriffen das Angst eine Industrie ist und auch diejenigen daran verdienen die "vor der Angst warnen".
Wenn es unbekannt ist was das für Camps sind, dann kann ich das entweder so sagen, oder ich mach ein Video indem ich die Angst schüre dass, wenn sich ein Aufkleber auf meinem Briefkasten befindet ich in ein Internierungscamp verbracht werde und in dem Video verwende ich einfach so Bilder die 10 Jahre alt sind und schon damals von den VT Spackos verwendet wurden um Angst zu schüren.

Ich finds ja in Ordnung wenn man Dinge kritisch hinterfragt, aber verdammt, man muss doch erkennen dass diese Affen absolut kein Interesse daran haben seriöse Meldungen zu produzieren, sonst würden nicht uralte Geschichten einfach wieder aufgewärmt.
Und da hab ich mein Problem damit, jemand der diese "schwarzen Särge" und ihre lange Liste an Auftritten in VT nicht kennt, der nimmt das für bare Münze. Wenn den Machern der Videos wirklich daran gelegen ist glaubhafte Informationen zu vermitteln, verdammt, dann sollen sie halt auch einen gewissen Mindeststandard bei der Auswahl des verwendeten Materials an den Tag legen.

Ausserdem, entscheide dich doch mal: 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Camps gibt es ja trotzdem, [...]
> Für was die mit NATO Draht eingezäunten Camps genau sein sollen ist  unbekannt und gibt demzufolge jede Menge Spielraum für Spekulationen.
> [...]
> Für was sind diese Anlagen? Obdachlose? Füchtlinge? Who Knows.
> ...



Es gibt also jede Menge Raum für Spekulationen, ergo, alles was du hier über die Camps schreibst IST Spekulation, trotzdem weißt du dass es sie gibt und dass es FEMA Camps sind?
Und was wenn es "Camps" sind, aber die FEMA damit nichts zu tun hat?

Z.b. wenn man sowas findet: YouTube
Video ist aus den 90er, es wird behauptet, man sehe ein FEMA Camp.
Doof nur dass es sich dabei um eine Facility zur Reperatur von Zügen handelt ... YouTube

Das erste "Camp" aus dem Video taucht bei New Refugee Camp Opens in Jordan as Syrian Humanitarian Crisis Continues to Grow | World Vision auf, der Artikel ist von 2014. Und hier mit exakt der Einstellung wie im Video
http://www.mei.edu/content/map/thinking-beyond-crisis.
Könnte wohl doch kein FEMA Camp, sondern das Azraq Refugee Camp in Jordanien sein...

Sehr beeindruckende Beweisführung, wirklich.

Und jetzt bitte B2T. Von diesem Verschwörungsschwachsinn hatten wir genug im 9/11 Thread. Und der war schon dumm genug.


----------



## Shooot3r (10. Februar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Deine Ironie und den Sarkasmus kannst Du dir hier sparen.
> Vielleicht denkst Du ja für dich selber alles ist Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen und es wird schon nix passieren.
> Wenn man sich aber die Entwicklung der letzten 5 Jahre mal genau ansieht ist wohl kaum zu leugnen das wir hier ein riesengroßes Konfliktpotential haben.
> Der Umstand das wir an den Stellen der Mächtigen mittlerweile nur noch Egoisten, Narzissten sitzen haben macht die Sache um so gefährlicher und unberechenbarer.
> ...


Puhh du scheinst da Wirklich richtig Panik und Angst zu haben, so oft wie du das hier wiedergibst. Mach dir einfach Mal über die schönen Sachen im Leben Gedanken. Anstatt nur über Krieg. Diese wird hier nämlich genau nicht kommen [emoji6].


----------



## Schaffe89 (11. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mich erinnern sie irgendwie entfernt etwas an die Internierungslager in die man die Japanische Bevölkerung in den USA während des zweiten Weltkriegs gesperrt hat.



Etwa 100 000 Japaner hatte man damals interniert und sich Jahre danach bei denen entschuldigt, so habe ich das im Kopf.



> Ich habe daher die Vermutung das sie für einen vergleichbaren Zweck gedacht sein könnten, evt. auch um darin die muslimische Bevölkerung der USA zu internieren, oder russisch stämmige Amerikaner?



Wenn du angenommen Atombomben im Nahen Osten einsetzt und ganze Bevölkerungsgruppen auslöschst, wird es vermutlich genug Menschen geben die innerhalb der USA  - da es ja ein Einwanderungsland ist - sich nicht so sehr drüber freuen.
Und die Mininukes sind ja auch bereits in der Produktion.^^

Jedenfalls in irgendeiner Art und Weise irgendwen internieren.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Etwa 100 000 Japaner hatte man damals interniert und sich Jahre danach bei denen entschuldigt, so habe ich das im Kopf.



Es waren viele Amerikaner japanischer Abstammung. Man hat also die eigene Bevölkerung verdächtigt und sie kurzerhand eingesperrt ohne auch nur den geringsten Verdacht zu haben.
Und Bush Senior bat um Entschuldigung -- 40 Jahre später.


----------



## Tekkla (11. Februar 2018)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Über FEMA kann man hier etwas nachlesen



Das ist eine Kopie von FEMA Camps in Deutschland: Die versteckte Wahrheit im bayrischen Garmisch – Partenkirchen | rsvdr-der etwas andere Blog, was wiederum als Quelle das hier MLM News von Michael Langner Network Marketer - Fema camps: Die versteckte Wahrheit im bayrischen Garmisch Partenkirchen hat. Und who the **** ist dieser Michael Langner, dass man den als seriöse Quelle einstufen könnte? 

Kann man hier im Topic zumindest ansatzweise Medienkompetenz erwarten, oder wird bei solchen Themen komplett alles dem eigenen Glauben untergeordnet? Wenn dem so ist, dann ist diese Diskussion komplett sinnlos. Das ist dann wie mit gläubigen Christen über die vermeintliche Existenz eines metaphysischen Wesens namens Gott zu reden. 

Zum Thema Glauben




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BOn31kbfwtA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hoffgang (11. Februar 2018)

Bitte... wir hatten einen VT Thread hier im Forum der eskaliert ist.
Jemand hat ein YT Video gepostet und eine Frage gestellt, diese ist beantwortet.

So lets get back to TOPIC.
Denn sonst passiert hier dasselbe wie im 9/11 Thread.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es waren viele Amerikaner japanischer Abstammung. Man hat also die eigene Bevölkerung verdächtigt und sie kurzerhand eingesperrt ohne auch nur den geringsten Verdacht zu haben.
> Und Bush Senior bat um Entschuldigung -- 40 Jahre später.



Halt Rechtsstaat vom feinsten.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Halt Rechtsstaat vom feinsten.



War sogar 50 Jahre später.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2018)

Es betraf aber auch Deutsche wenn aber auch nur ein Teil davon in Internierungslager landeten auch wurden etliche an die USA ausgeliefert und durften ein paar Jährchen länger brummen als das der Krieg dauerte und deren Unschuld erwiesen war. Ich denke aber das mehr Länder so etwas ähnlich gehandhabt hatten um den Feind besser unter Kontrolle zu haben. Kriege haben schon immer seltsame Stilblüten gehabt um Menschen nur nach der Herkunft des Landes zu diskreditieren


----------



## Tekkla (11. Februar 2018)

Die Kommunistenphobie der 1950er und 1960er Jahre ist da doch nichts anderes. Wenn man erst mal soweit ist eine dermaßen übertriebene Paranoia zu schieben, dann sind sowas wie Internierungslager lediglich eine logisch Folge, wenn in diesem Falle nicht direkt. 

Man muss bei Menschen nur genug Angst erzeugen, und sie treten Grundwerte und Menschenrechte mit Füßen. Und um es mal klar auszudrücken: Das machen nicht nur ominös geheime, die Welt regierende Schattenmänner und ihre angeblich so willfährigen  Handlanger. Man muss sich nur mal in die Abgründe des Dunstkreises um die politisch Rechte begeben, um zu erleben, wie man Menschen ganz gezielt in diesem Bereich triggert, um ein perfides Ziel der absichtlich erzeugten Paranoia zu erreichen, um am Ende politischen Nutzen davon zu tragen.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die Kommunistenphobie der 1950er und 1960er Jahre ist da doch nichts anderes. Wenn man erst mal soweit ist eine dermaßen übertriebene Paranoia zu schieben, dann sind sowas wie Internierungslager lediglich eine logisch Folge, wenn in diesem Falle nicht direkt.
> 
> Man muss bei Menschen nur genug Angst erzeugen, und sie treten Grundwerte und Menschenrechte mit Füßen. Und um es mal klar auszudrücken: Das machen nicht nur ominös geheime, die Welt regierende Schattenmänner und ihre angeblich so willfährigen  Handlanger. Man muss sich nur mal in die Abgründe des Dunstkreises um die politisch Rechte begeben, um zu erleben, wie man Menschen ganz gezielt in diesem Bereich triggert, um ein perfides Ziel der absichtlich erzeugten Paranoia zu erreichen, um am Ende politischen Nutzen davon zu tragen.



Das findest du in allen Spektren, auch im linken Lager gab es das zu genüge.
Es spielt dabei absolut keine Rolle welchem "Spektrum" ein Personenkreis angehört um ihn dazu zu bekommen Werte, Menschenrechte, Ideale und Menschlichkeit, sowie die Rechtsstaatlichkeit mit Füßen zu treten.


----------



## Tekkla (11. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das findest du in allen Spektren, auch im linken Lager gab es das zu genüge.


 Das ist mir zu allgemein. Die letzten 3 Jahre haben mich da was anderes gelehrt. Man begebe sich mal in die einschlägigen Facebookgruppen, wo sich die politisch Rechte mit ihren Anhängern versammelt, und dann werfe man einen Blick in die Gruppen der Gegenseite. Da merkt man ganz schnell, dass von rechts die Leute mit teils hanebüchenen Geschichte aufgestachelt werden und von links gegen diese Art der Beeinflussung und gewettert und mobil gemacht wird. Man merkt sehr schnell, dass man den Intoleranten von rechts mit Intoleranz von links begegnet. Und das zurecht, weil man sich an Sätze wie diese 



> Wir gehen in den Reichstag hinein, um uns im Waffenarsenal der Demokratie mit deren eigenen Waffen zu versorgen. Wir werden Reichstagsabgeordnete, um die Weimarer Gesinnung mit ihrer eigenen Unterstützung lahmzulegen. Wenn die Demokratie so dumm ist, uns für diesen Bärendienst Freifahrkarten und Diäten zu geben, so ist das ihre eigene Sache. Wir zerbrechen uns darüber nicht den Kopf. Uns ist jedes gesetzliche Mittel recht, den Zustand von heute zu revolutionieren. […] Wir kommen nicht als Freunde, auch nicht als Neutrale. Wir kommen als Feinde! Wie der Wolf in die Schafherde einbricht, so kommen wir.



erinnert.


----------



## ARCdefender (11. Februar 2018)

Um mal wieder zum eigentlichem Thema zu kommen, immer wenn man denkt es kann nicht Schlimmer werden, kommt es anders:
Uno warnt vor Eskalation zwischen Syrien, Israel und Iran - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Das wird jetzt langsam mehr als Brandgefährlich, scheinbar wollen alle dort Unten das es richtig eskaliert


----------



## RtZk (11. Februar 2018)

Was soll denn da schon passieren? Israel wird sich wohl kaum wundern, dass die Syrer zurückschießen und der Iran (eine Militärische Katastrophe wie alle arabischen und afrikanischen Staaten)  ist schneller wieder am Boden als du Amen sagen kannst, dementsprechend braucht man sich da echt keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu allgemein. Die letzten 3 Jahre haben mich da was anderes gelehrt.



Dann mal raus aus der Facebook-Blase und rein in die Welt des linken politischen Spektrums. Bspw. die VT rund ums "internationale  Finanzjudentum" und Israel (Stichwort u.a.: "Querfront") ist nicht minder präsent als "Impfen nutzt nur der Pharmalobby! Meine Kinder feiern lieber Pocken- und Masernpartys.", weswegen Grüne und die Linke auch standfest gegen eine Impfpflicht aufbegehren.

Besondere Aufmerksamkeit hatte gerade erst der von so einigen Linken bejubelte VTler Ken Jebsen (resp. Moustafa Kashefi).

RAF, Kapital, Weltordnung, Pharmaindustrie, ...
Links der Mitte ist man nicht weniger damit beschäftigt, die eigenen kruden Phantasien in "stichhaltige" Theorien zu fassen.
Regt sich nur niemand so lautstark drüber auf.


----------



## Tekkla (12. Februar 2018)

Meine Timeline ist so voll von den Unsinnigkeiten der Idioten im Netz, dass ich Facebook mittlerweile fast schon ignoriere. Wenn man ab und an auch mal den kranken Mist liked und sich in Gruppen abseits der eigenen moralischen Grundeinstellung begibt, dann liefert einem Facebook einen "tollen" Mix an Informationen aus den Abgründen menschlicher Fantasien und Einbildungen. Ich habe mich mit rechten Spinnern, Putinfanbois, Obamajüngern, Trump Hatern und Lovern, Pharma/Impfhasser, Judenhassern, Linkenhassern, Rechtenhassern, Moslemhassern und noch x anderen Hassern auseinandergesetzt. Ich durfte an den Ergüssen der Flache Erde Jünger teil haben, bin voll über die Chemtrails informiert, 9-11 war eine False-Flag Operation, auf dem Mond waren wir nicht und Elvis ist nur heim gegangen, dahin wo die Aliens sind und uns ab und an abholen und untersuchen.  Ich habe Texte von Usern gelesen, gegen die selbst die geistigen Auswürfe eines Rudi Dutschke und Daniel Cohn-Bendit in ihren besten APO Zeiten wie billige Groschenromane wirken.  Und ich werde von allen Seiten Schlafschaf genannt; egal ob von rechts, links, Christen, Moslems, Atheisten, Satanisten oder den Reptiloiden aus der hohlen Erde. 

Diese Bubble existiert bei mir nicht, und wenn, dann will ich da raus, denn deren Inhalt ist nur noch krank und bescheuert. Oh wait! Das ist ja die Welt selber. Fuuuuuuck!


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2018)

Ja ja, die üblichen Vorurteile, dass Leute, die dem linken politischen Spektrum angehören, grundsätzlich gegen alles und jeden sind.
Ich kanns nicht mehr hören.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es waren viele Amerikaner japanischer Abstammung. Man hat also die eigene Bevölkerung verdächtigt und sie kurzerhand eingesperrt ohne auch nur den geringsten Verdacht zu haben.
> Und Bush Senior bat um Entschuldigung -- 40 Jahre später.





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Halt Rechtsstaat vom feinsten.





Threshold schrieb:


> War sogar 50 Jahre später.



Tragisch, keine Frage. Und dennoch wurden diese Menschen eben „nur“ interniert. Das mag für den einzelnen Betroffenen natürlich schrecklich sein, aber trotzdem hatten es die internierten in amerikanischen und britischen Lagern von allen Lagern der kriegsführenden Staaten mit Abstand am besten. 

So ehrlich muss man halt auch sein.




ARCdefender schrieb:


> Um mal wieder zum eigentlichem Thema zu kommen, immer wenn man denkt es kann nicht Schlimmer werden, kommt es anders:
> Uno warnt vor Eskalation zwischen Syrien, Israel und Iran - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Das wird jetzt langsam mehr als Brandgefährlich, scheinbar wollen alle dort Unten das es richtig eskaliert



Und was soll da jetzt schlimmes passieren? Israel hat sich in der Vergangenheit schön öfter gegen seine aggressiven Nachbarstaaten wehren müssen und wird das wohl auch in Zukunft weiterhin, solange diese nicht zum Frieden bereit sind.

Was soll da eskalieren? Im Zweifel sorgt die IDF mal wieder für Ruhe. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja ja, die üblichen Vorurteile, dass Leute, die dem linken politischen Spektrum angehören, grundsätzlich gegen alles und jeden sind.
> Ich kanns nicht mehr hören.



Nicht gegen alles und jeden, aber auf jeden Fall gegen alles und jeden, der nicht ihrem erklärten Weltbild entspricht. Toleranz predigen und nicht einfordern, ist da an der Tagesordnung. 

Es gab da vor der Bundestagswahl eine schöne, treffende Begebenheit, die das bestens illustriert. 

Christian Lindner von Studenten angebrullt – FDP-Chef kontert gnadenlos - WELT

„Ich hoffe darauf, dass ihr Linken euch an das Prinzip der Toleranz für andere Meinungen erinnert. Jetzt kommt meine Meinung.“

„Das Problem bei den Linken ist, dass nur sie glauben, Wahrheit zu besitzen.“

„Hier herrscht Gewaltfreiheit. Wo kommen wir eigentlich dahin, dass ihr nur glaubt, andere Argumente niederbrüllen zu können. Wir sind in einer Demokratie, da lassen wir uns nicht niederbrüllen.“

„Ich habe Toleranz für andere Meinungen. Aber dass ihr euch nicht mal meine Meinung anhören wollt, spricht nicht für euch.“


----------



## Tekkla (12. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nicht gegen alles und jeden, aber auf jeden Fall gegen alles und jeden, der nicht ihrem erklärten Weltbild entspricht. Toleranz predigen und nicht einfordern, ist da an der Tagesordnung.


 Soll ich ein paar Videos von besorgten Spaziergängern posten? Die haben diese Form der Meinungsverteilung nämlich erst in die Gesellschaft getragen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Soll ich ein paar Videos von besorgten Spaziergängern posten? Die haben diese Form der Meinungsverteilung nämlich erst in die Gesellschaft getragen.



Das Phänomen namens "politischer Korrektheit" ist schon deutlich älter, als die Spaziergänge. Darüber hinaus, was soll der Whataboutism?


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Tragisch, keine Frage. Und dennoch wurden diese Menschen eben „nur“ interniert. Das mag für den einzelnen Betroffenen natürlich schrecklich sein, aber trotzdem hatten es die internierten in amerikanischen und britischen Lagern von allen Lagern der kriegsführenden Staaten mit Abstand am besten.
> 
> So ehrlich muss man halt auch sein.



Wie?
Du findest es also super, dass man die eigene Bevölkerung eingesperrt hat, weil man sie ja nicht gleich umgebracht hat?
Was hat das Verhalten mit einem Rechtsstaat zu tun, dessen Recht auf die Unschuldsvermutung begründet ist?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nicht gegen alles und jeden, aber auf jeden Fall gegen alles und jeden, der nicht ihrem erklärten Weltbild entspricht. Toleranz predigen und nicht einfordern, ist da an der Tagesordnung.



Mein Weltbild sieht so aus, dass wir uns den Zwängen des Kapitalismus nicht mehr beugen.
Ich glaube nicht, dass das so wenige sind und das sind sicher nicht alles Linke Spinner, die das so sehen.
Man muss endlich mal einsehen, dass wir so nicht mehr weiter wirtschaften können. Die Ressourcen des Planeten sind endlich, ein unendliches Wachstum ist also Unsinn.
Dazu der Raubbau an der Natur, der uns irgendwann vor die Füße fallen wird oder schon gefallen ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie?
> Du findest es also super, dass man die eigene Bevölkerung eingesperrt hat, weil man sie ja nicht gleich umgebracht hat?



Geht’s auch ohne Strohmann? Wo sprach ich von „super“? Ich habe die Internierungslager der USA lediglich mit anderen Lagern der Zeit verglichen und bin zum Schluss gekommen, dass diese – trotz des Unrechts – immer noch die „besten“ Lager in dieser Zeit waren. 

Man sollte eine Erklärung nicht mit einer Rechtfertigung verwechseln. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat das Verhalten mit einem Rechtsstaat zu tun, dessen Recht auf die Unschuldsvermutung begründet ist?



Gar nichts. Es war Unrecht. Dafür hat man sich später auch entschuldigt. Wo ist genau das Problem? Niemand ist frei von Fehler, auch ein Rechtsstaat nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Mein Weltbild sieht so aus, dass wir uns den Zwängen des Kapitalismus nicht mehr beugen. Ich glaube nicht, dass das so wenige sind und das sind sicher nicht alles Linke Spinner, die das so sehen.



Sieht man sich die Wahlergebnisse an, doch es ist zum Glück eine Minderheit. Wohin Staaten führen, wenn sie eine (vermeintliche) Alternative zum Kapitalismus bieten, hat die Geschichte mehr als einmal gezeigt. Danke, aber ich verzichte. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Man muss endlich mal einsehen, dass wir so nicht mehr weiter wirtschaften können. Die Ressourcen des Planeten sind endlich, ein unendliches Wachstum ist also Unsinn. Dazu der Raubbau an der Natur, der uns irgendwann vor die Füße fallen wird oder schon gefallen ist.



Der Planet wir eh irgendwann unbewohnbar, egal wie wir damit umgehen. So who cares?


----------



## Taskmaster (12. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Diese Bubble existiert bei mir nicht, und wenn, dann will ich da raus, denn deren Inhalt ist nur noch krank und bescheuert. Oh wait! Das ist ja die Welt selber. Fuuuuuuck!



Dann hättest du nicht mit "Die Rechten sind die VTler, die Linken stellen immer nur alles auf Gesichtsbuch richtig!" kommen dürfen. 
Idiotie benötigt keine politische Strömung. Sie ist mitten unter uns, in allen Lebensbereichen anzutreffen. Neu ist nur, dass die Dorftrottel nicht mehr isoliert sind, sondern das Internet nutzen, um sich zu finden. Dann gründen sie verschrobene Kommunen, werden zu Reichsbürgern, Esoterikern, Homöopathen, zu "Germanischen Medizinern", Alienentführten, etc. pp.
Das habe ich so erst kürzlich vom Erzengel Michael bestätigt bekommen, als ich in meinem Engel-Energie-Akkumulator nach Wilhelm Reich von Amazon saß und etwas Orgonenergie tanken wollte.
Wäre ich nicht so sehr mit Mikrochips und Plutonium abgefüllt gewesen, hätte ich vielleicht noch so manch andere Epiphanie abgegriffen.
Aber eine reicht ja für den Anfang.


----------



## Tekkla (12. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Phänomen namens "politischer Korrektheit" ist schon deutlich älter, als die Spaziergänge.


 Sprache ist nunmal wichtig. Und mit einer politischen Korrektheit kann man schon recht deutlich definieren, welche Ansichten nicht akzeptabel sind, wenn man sie entsprechend äußert. Was es bedeutet, wenn man politcal correctness auf den Müllhaufen der Geschichte wirft, das hat der Ehring von Extra 3 ja eindrucksvoll bewiesen. Will man da hin? 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus, was soll der Whataboutism?


Sollte nicht als Relativierung herhalten. Sollte nur sagen, dass die Auseinandersetzung in dieser Form erst mit den Volksfahrräder-Schreiern wieder salonfähig wurde. Klar, Proteste gab es schon vorher immer mal wieder, aber dieses Niederbrüllen von anderen Meinungen ist erst seit 2015 in Dresden und seinem braunen Umland so richtig hochgekommen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Geht’s auch ohne Strohmann? Wo sprach ich von „super“? Ich habe die Internierungslager der USA lediglich mit anderen Lagern der Zeit verglichen und bin zum Schluss gekommen, dass diese – trotz des Unrechts – immer noch die „besten“ Lager in dieser Zeit waren.
> 
> Man sollte eine Erklärung nicht mit einer Rechtfertigung verwechseln.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gar nichts. Es war Unrecht. Dafür hat man sich später auch entschuldigt. Wo ist genau das Problem? Niemand ist frei von Fehler, auch ein Rechtsstaat nicht.



Ach so. Solange man sich also irgendwann entschuldigt, ist alles bestens?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Planet wir eh irgendwann unbewohnbar, egal wie wir damit umgehen. So who cares?



Und das widerliche neoliberale Denken darf also alles entschuldigen?
Nach mir die Sinnflut? Egal, was danach kommt, Hauptsache ich habe fett und gut gelebt?

Solche Leute könnte man auch mal internieren. 



Tekkla schrieb:


> Sollte nicht als Relativierung herhalten. Sollte nur sagen, dass die Auseinandersetzung in dieser Form erst mit den Volksfahrräder-Schreiern wieder salonfähig wurde. Klar, Proteste gab es schon vorher immer mal wieder, aber dieses Niederbrüllen von anderen Meinungen ist erst seit 2015 in Dresden und seinem braunen Umland so richtig hochgekommen.



Ich hab sowieso das Gefühl, dass wir in einer Welt leben, in der der Recht hat, der am lautesten Schreit.
Da muss man sich mal die ganzen Spinner bei You Tube anschauen -- vor allem die Flacherdfans.
Die lehnen jede Form der Logik ab, für die ist Mathematik eh alles Lüge und Physik existiert nur dann, wenns für sie passend ist.
Traurige Entwicklung.


----------



## Taskmaster (12. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Sollte nicht als Relativierung herhalten. Sollte nur sagen, dass die Auseinandersetzung in dieser Form erst mit den Volksfahrräder-Schreiern wieder salonfähig wurde. Klar, Proteste gab es schon vorher immer mal wieder, aber dieses Niederbrüllen von anderen Meinungen ist erst seit 2015 in Dresden und seinem braunen Umland so richtig hochgekommen.



Uh, dann hast du wohl die vielen Montagsdemos um und zu Hartz4 - organisiert von der MLPD (Marxistisch-Leninistische Partei Deutschlands) - verpasst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Sprache ist nunmal wichtig. Und mit einer politischen Korrektheit kann man schon recht deutlich definieren, welche Ansichten nicht akzeptabel sind, wenn man sie entsprechend äußert.



Womit wir vor der Kernfrage stehen, wer die Deutungshoheit darüber hat. Und das hat Herr Linder mit einem schönen Satz ja auch zusammengefasst:

„Das Problem bei den Linken ist, dass nur sie glauben, Wahrheit zu besitzen.“

Letzten Endes bedroht die politische Korrektheit die freie Rede:

Politische Korrektheit bedroht die freie Rede

Solche Zustände sind halt nicht erstrebenswert.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Was es bedeutet, wenn man politcal correctness auf den Müllhaufen der Geschichte wirft, das hat der Ehring von Extra 3 ja eindrucksvoll bewiesen. Will man da hin?



Herr Ehring hat lediglich eindrucksvoll bewiesen, dass er den Unterschied zwischen „Es soll keine Denkverbote geben“ und „Ich beleidige wahllos rum“ nicht verstanden hat. 



Tekkla schrieb:


> Sollte nicht als Relativierung herhalten. Sollte nur sagen, dass die Auseinandersetzung in dieser Form erst mit den Volksfahrräder-Schreiern wieder salonfähig wurde. Klar, Proteste gab es schon vorher immer mal wieder, aber dieses Niederbrüllen von anderen Meinungen ist erst seit 2015 in Dresden und seinem braunen Umland so richtig hochgekommen.



Da haben diese Leute wohl ganz offensichtlich die Taktik der anderen erfolgreich übernommen. 

Zumal man sich natürlich auch die Frage stellen kann, woher das kommt, dass die Leute 2015 damit angefangen habe und es vorher offensichtlich keinen Grund für die Spaziergänge gab. 

Aber es ist natürlich viel einfacher die Symptome zu bekämpfen, anstatt die Ursachen 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so. Solange man sich also irgendwann entschuldigt, ist alles bestens?



Zum Beispiel. Oder was wäre eine vernünftige Alternative die nicht den Rahmen sprengt?



Threshold schrieb:


> Und das widerliche neoliberale Denken darf also alles entschuldigen? Nach mir die Sinnflut? Egal, was danach kommt, Hauptsache ich habe fett und gut gelebt?



Das ist ja offensichtlich was die Mehrheit im Land will. Ansonsten, wir sind eine Demokratie. Es steht doch jedem frei, die Partei zu wählen, die das ändern will.



Threshold schrieb:


> Solche Leute könnte man auch mal internieren.



Ahh, aber du magst es nicht, wenn man ständig lesen muss, dass „Leute, die dem linken politischen Spektrum angehören, grundsätzlich gegen alles und jeden sind.“

Ich liebe guten Humor 

___________________________________________________

Um mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukehren, das neuste:

Nordkorea: USA laut Mike Pence offen fur Gesprache mit Pjongjang - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Gute Sache. Reden ja, aber der Druck bleibt bestehen. Und nur fürs Reden, wird man Nordkorea keine Lockerung der Sanktionen in Aussicht stellen, sondern nur für konkrete Handlungen. 

So muss man das auch machen.


----------



## RtZk (12. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mein Weltbild sieht so aus, dass wir uns den Zwängen des Kapitalismus nicht mehr beugen.
> Ich glaube nicht, dass das so wenige sind und das sind sicher nicht alles Linke Spinner, die das so sehen.
> Man muss endlich mal einsehen, dass wir so nicht mehr weiter wirtschaften können. Die Ressourcen des Planeten sind endlich, ein unendliches Wachstum ist also Unsinn.
> Dazu der Raubbau an der Natur, der uns irgendwann vor die Füße fallen wird oder schon gefallen ist.



"Den Zwängen des Kapitalismus nicht beugen" hast du das aus dem Kommunistischen Manifest? 
Der Kapitalismus in seiner reinen Form existiert nicht, da er schlicht nicht funktionieren kann, da dort Monopole in jedem Bereich enstehen, die das ganze Prinzip zunichte machen, abgewandelte Formen gibt es jedoch zu hauf und rate mal, wer solche Systeme hat?`Richtig die westliche Welt und wie geht es deren Bürger im Vergleich zu den Bürgern in sozialistischen Staaten wie Kuba, China und Vietnam?
Dieses Anti Alles ist nichts als Anarchismus, so wie man es in Hamburg gesehen hat, am Liebsten würdest du dich gleich dazu stellen oder?
Aber gleichzeitig Produkte von "kapitalistischen" bösen Firmen kaufen, immer schön zu sehen, wie man sich selbst widerspricht, was?


----------



## Tekkla (12. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Herr Ehring hat lediglich eindrucksvoll bewiesen, dass er den Unterschied zwischen „Es soll keine Denkverbote geben“ und „Ich beleidige wahllos rum“ nicht verstanden hat.


 Es gibt ja auch keine Denkverbote. Es gibt hat nur Grenzen, wenn man Gedachtes äußert, weil man meint, dass es okay ist, und dann auf einen Satiriker wie den Ehring trifft. Dem ging es vermutlich nicht so sehr um die Beleidigung als zu satirisch überspitzt die Sinnlosigkeit des Weidelschen Satze darzustellen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da haben diese Leute wohl ganz offensichtlich die Taktik der anderen erfolgreich übernommen.


 Du meinst jetzt hoffentlich nicht den Bezug auf die 1968er, die der Autor des verlinkten Artikels herstellt!? Als wenn die Zeit des Kampfes gegen den patriachalischen Gesellschaftansatz und den doch recht dicken Nazifilz damals mit dem Heute vergleichbar wäre.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zumal man sich natürlich auch die Frage stellen kann, woher das kommt, dass die Leute 2015 damit angefangen habe und es vorher offensichtlich keinen Grund für die Spaziergänge gab.


 Vorher konnte man seinen miesen Charakter nicht ausleben. Gab halt nix, was man so schön für sich vereinnahmen konnte als die Ablehnung der Anderen. Da wurde man als Ossi ja eher abgelehnt. Jetzt war auf'n Mal die Chance da den Spieß umzudrehen. Dass das ebenso bekloppt wie kleingeistig ist, nun ja...




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber es ist natürlich viel einfacher die Symptome zu bekämpfen, anstatt die Ursachen


 Was ist Symptom? Was ist Ursache?


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Der Kapitalismus in seiner reinen Form existiert nicht, da er schlicht nicht funktionieren kann, da dort Monopole in jedem Bereich enstehen, die das ganze Prinzip zunichte machen, abgewandelte Formen gibt es jedoch zu hauf und rate mal, wer solche Systeme hat?`Richtig die westliche Welt und wie geht es deren Bürger im Vergleich zu den Bürgern in sozialistischen Staaten wie Kuba, China und Vietnam?



Die westliche Welt besteht in erster Linie aus Demokratien. Also Gewaltenteilung. Das hat recht große Vorteile, denn dadurch gibt es niemanden, auf dem die Macht konzentriert ist.
Daher muss jeder, der sich einen kleinen Vorteil erhofft, für sich Werbung machen.
Das machen Unternehmen, indem sie Lobbyismus betreiben.
Lobbyismus ist an sich auch nichts Verwerfliches. Es gehört schlicht zur Demokratie.
Das Problem ist eben, dass dieser Lobbyismus nicht transparent ist. Niemand kann nachvollziehen, welche Unternehmen was wie wo wollen und wer sie dabei unterstützt.
Das System muss aufgebrochen werden. Es muss ein Wirtschaftssystem erschaffen werden, wo der Mensch im Mittelpunkt steht und nicht das Kapital oder die Interessen weniger.

Und was hat das jetzt mit China oder Vietnam zu tun?
In China wird ein kontrollierter Kapitalismus ausgeführt. Der Staat als Überwacher des Volkes entscheidet, wer was wie bekommen darf.
Vietnam ist da nicht anders.
Kuba hat das Problem, dass sie Jahrzehnte lang vom Handel ausgeschlossen waren bzw. immer noch sind.



RtZk schrieb:


> Dieses Anti Alles ist nichts als Anarchismus, so wie man es in Hamburg gesehen hat, am Liebsten würdest du dich gleich dazu stellen oder?



Könntest du derartige Unterstellungen bitte unterlassen?



RtZk schrieb:


> Aber gleichzeitig Produkte von "kapitalistischen" bösen Firmen kaufen, immer schön zu sehen, wie man sich selbst widerspricht, was?



Wie gesagt. Die Welt, in der wir leben ist nicht perfekt.
Das ist aber eben meine Vorstellung davon, wie die Welt aussehen müsste und natürlich wähle ich Parteien, die sich eher dafür einsetzen als für "weiter so".


----------



## RtZk (13. Februar 2018)

China ist in den größten Teilen kommunistisch und die Bevölkerung bettelarm, einige Handelszonen gibt es, ja, aber selbst in diesen herrscht nicht wirklich eine abgewandelte Version des Kapitalismus, da der Staat im Grunde nach alles reguliert und du ein Produkt auch nur dann verkaufen/produzieren darfst, wenn dir die Regierung das "ok" dafür gibt. 
"Der Mensch im Mittelpunkt", alles klar, wie ist es denn so, wenn der Mensch im Mittelpunkt steht, weißt du was ohne Konkurrenz, deren fehlen aus dem von dir geplanten System resultieren würde, passiert? Stillstand und nichts anderes. Aber da muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen, der Fortschritt lässt sich nicht aufhalten, lediglich für eine kurze Zeit einbremsen, was du ja scheinbar gerne hättest, weil früher war ja alles besser.
Die Grünen waren schon immer die Beste, was wollten/wollen sie nicht alles, Pädophilie legalisieren, Drogen legalisieren, Kohlekraftwerke sofort abschalten und dadurch im Dunkeln sitzen, Direkte Demokratie (bis sie merkten, dass dies gar nicht gut für sie wäre)..


----------



## Leob12 (13. Februar 2018)

China ist kommunistisch?^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tekkla (13. Februar 2018)

Joa, ist es.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Februar 2018)

Genauso wie Nordkorea demokratisch ist. 
China ist nicht kommunistisch. Es gibt Eigentum an Produktionsmitteln.
Sozialistisch, ok, aber definitiv nicht kommunistisch. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tekkla (13. Februar 2018)

Aha? 
Kommunistische Partei Chinas – Wikipedia


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Aha?
> Kommunistische Partei Chinas – Wikipedia



Ja und das Dritte Reich wurde von der NSDAP (Nationalsozialisitsche Deutsche Arbeiterpartei) regiert. Waren sie deshalb eine sozialistische Arbeiterpartei? Nein.
Namen sind letztendlich nur Schal und Rauch, wenn die Taten sich nicht auch damit decken.


----------



## Tekkla (14. Februar 2018)

Doch. Sozialistisch, weil man dem einfachen Mann auf Staatskosten wieder Lohn und Brot gab, auch wenn es für den Staat ruinös war. Aber das war eh egal, weil man wollte ja die Welt unterjochen, und dann hätte keiner mehr nach deutschen Staatsschulden gefragt. Und die Ausrichtung der KP in China ist defintiv wie es ihr Name schon sagt:  kommunistisch! Die Chinesen verbandeln aktuell nur Marktwitschaft mit ihrem kommunistischen System. Hier kann man sich das nicht vorstellen und meint, dass Marktwirtschaft und Kommunismus sich nicht ausgehen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass auch in China nicht allesamt gleich sind und  wie in der damaligen UDSSR und den von ihnen unterjochten Ländern manche Menschen gleicher sind. Man kann zwar sagen, dass es in China mittlerweile auch Privateigentum gibt, aber weite Teile der Wirtschaft immer noch staatlicher Natur sind. Ich las vor ein paar Jahren mal was davon, dass die produzierende Industrie zu über 80% dem Staat gehört. Und abseits von Bauern kann man wohl noch immer keinen Grund und Boden in China erwerben. Bei Euronews gab es mal einen Artikel, da ging es darum, dass man Häuser zwar privat bauen kann, das Land darunter aber nur vom Staat für 60 - oder waren es 70 Jahre - gepachtet werden kann. Danach muss man als Besitzer des Hauses damit leben, wenn die KP eine anderen Plan für das Grundstück hat.


----------



## Leob12 (14. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Aha?
> Kommunistische Partei Chinas – Wikipedia


Wow. Ernsthaft? 
Nordkorea nennt sich auch "Demokratische Volksrepublik Korea", keine lupenreine Demokratie, da stimmst du mir sicher zu oder? 
Wie schon gesagt: Gibt es in China Eigentum an Produktionsmitteln? Wenn du diese Frage mit ja beantworten kannst, hast du keinen Kommunismus. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Doch. Sozialistisch, weil man dem einfachen Mann auf Staatskosten wieder Lohn und Brot gab, auch wenn es für den Staat ruinös war. Aber das war eh egal, weil man wollte ja die Welt unterjochen, und dann hätte keiner mehr nach deutschen Staatsschulden gefragt. Und die Ausrichtung der KP in China ist defintiv wie es ihr Name schon sagt:  kommunistisch! Die Chinesen verbandeln aktuell nur Marktwitschaft mit ihrem kommunistischen System. Hier kann man sich das nicht vorstellen und meint, dass Marktwirtschaft und Kommunismus sich nicht ausgehen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass auch in China nicht allesamt gleich sind und  wie in der damaligen UDSSR und den von ihnen unterjochten Ländern manche Menschen gleicher sind. Man kann zwar sagen, dass es in China mittlerweile auch Privateigentum gibt, aber weite Teile der Wirtschaft immer noch staatlicher Natur sind. Ich las vor ein paar Jahren mal was davon, dass die produzierende Industrie zu über 80% dem Staat gehört. Und abseits von Bauern kann man wohl noch immer keinen Grund und Boden in China erwerben. Bei Euronews gab es mal einen Artikel, da ging es darum, dass man Häuser zwar privat bauen kann, das Land darunter aber nur vom Staat für 60 - oder waren es 70 Jahre - gepachtet werden kann. Danach muss man als Besitzer des Hauses damit leben, wenn die KP eine anderen Plan für das Grundstück hat.



Absolut richtig. Der Staat kontrolliert alles. Das habe ich ja auch gesagt. Der Staat lenkt den Kapitalismus.
Wer für den Staat ist, kriegt Privilegien. Der ist "reich". Der fährt ein dickes Auto und wohnt in einer guten Wohnung.
Da es aber keinen Sozialstaat gibt, muss jeder zusehen, wo er bleibt, und dann hast du eben dort 200 Millionen Wanderarbeiter, die ihre Familie vielleicht 1x im Jahr sehen.
In China kannst du bestens sehen, wie der Kapitalismus die Menschen ausbeutet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2018)

Die Ausbeutung fällt ja auch leichter wenn die Masse der Menschen nie gelernt hat was es bedeutet und man immer bevormundet wurde.


----------



## RtZk (14. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Absolut richtig. Der Staat kontrolliert alles. Das habe ich ja auch gesagt. Der Staat lenkt den Kapitalismus.
> Wer für den Staat ist, kriegt Privilegien. Der ist "reich". Der fährt ein dickes Auto und wohnt in einer guten Wohnung.
> Da es aber keinen Sozialstaat gibt, muss jeder zusehen, wo er bleibt, und dann hast du eben dort 200 Millionen Wanderarbeiter, die ihre Familie vielleicht 1x im Jahr sehen.
> In China kannst du bestens sehen, wie der Kapitalismus die Menschen ausbeutet.



"Der Staat lenkt den Kapitalismus", dumm nur, dass es dadurch keiner ist.


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> "Der Staat lenkt den Kapitalismus", dumm nur, dass es dadurch keiner ist.



Tja, das ist das Problem. Kapitalismus heißt ja nicht, dass er immer von Privatleuten geregelt wird. Das kann auch ein Staat machen.
Oder eine Gemeinschaft, wie z.B. die EZB das gerade macht. Mit billigem Geld den Markt fluten und die kleinen Sparer dadurch enteignen -- wenn du das gut findest, bitte.

Es geht nur darum, das Kapital zu lenken und zu kontrollieren und das machen die Chinesen sehr gut.
Oder wie lautet deine Definition von Kapitalismus?
Ein sich selbst regelnder Markt? Wir beide wissen ja, dass das Unsinn ist.


----------



## RtZk (14. Februar 2018)

Meine Definition ist auch die offizielle  "die Wirtschaftsform, in der die Produktionsmittel Privateigentum sind und in der die Wirtschaft vor allem durch die Mechanismen des Marktes (und nicht durch eine staatliche zentrale Lenkung) gesteuert wird." und das trifft auf keinen Fall auf China zu.


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2018)

Das trifft nirgends zu, denn überall wird staatlich gelenkt. Bei uns durch Subventionen.
Wie viele Subventionen bekommt die Landwirtschaft in Deutschland?
Wo wir dann wieder beim Lobbyismus sind.
Und der Staat ist, wenn ich nicht irre, der größte Arbeitgeber in Deutschland.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Februar 2018)

Einen komplett freien Markt gibt es selbst in Amerika nicht. Trotzdem käme niemand auf die Idee, Amerika nicht als kapitalistisch zu bezeichnen.

Die Frage ist doch eher, in welchem Umfang wird eingegriffen. Und in der Hinischt ist Amerika (und auch Deutschland) deutlicher freier und unabhängiger als China. 

China z.B. hält immer noch an der Praxis der Fünfjahresplänen fest.


----------



## RtZk (14. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das trifft nirgends zu, denn überall wird staatlich gelenkt. Bei uns durch Subventionen.
> Wie viele Subventionen bekommt die Landwirtschaft in Deutschland?
> Wo wir dann wieder beim Lobbyismus sind.
> Und der Staat ist, wenn ich nicht irre, der größte Arbeitgeber in Deutschland.



Nur sind die Ausmaße komplett unterschiedlich, in Deutschland wird so viel Reguliert, wie sein muss, damit, dass System am Laufen gehalten wird, in den USA sind sie noch ein Stück näher an der Reinform, aber soweit wie China sind nur sehr wenige Staaten entfernt.


----------



## Tekkla (14. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder eine Gemeinschaft, wie z.B. die EZB das gerade macht. Mit billigem Geld den Markt fluten und die kleinen Sparer dadurch enteignen -- wenn du das gut findest, bitte.


Das ist auch nur eine Sichtweise, die durch Manipulation entstanden ist. Kleine Sparer haben noch nie was verdient. Zwei oder drei Prozent für 10.000 € sind im Jahr was? Diese Niedrigzinspolitik schmerzt die, die nicht wissen wohin mit der Kohle. Und diese Leute werden auch nicht durch diese Politik enteignet. Sie müssen, wie vorher auch, ihr Geld oberhalb der Inflationsrate investieren. Das machen die entweder in Aktien, die seit vielen Jahren nur den Weg nach oben kennen, oder aber sie kaufen Immobilien. Letzteres ist dann tatsächlich zum Schaden der kleinen Sparer, denn die müssen das investierte Geld in Form von Mieten wieder reinbringen.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Einen komplett freien Markt gibt es selbst in Amerika nicht.



Trotzdem ist der Markt in den USA noch um ein vielfaches weniger reguliert als hier in Europa und wohin das führt, bzw. wie "wunderbar" das für die Mehrheit der Bürger ist sieht man ja täglich in der Berichterstattung über die US-Politk, deren Gesundheitswesen, deren soziale Absicherung (ich rede da nicht mal von Arbeitslosigkeit, wobei es selbst da wirklich kritische Probleme gibt, sondern vorrangig von der Altersabsicherung), öffentlichen Bildung, Umweltschutz, usw. usf.
Die Liste ist lang lang lang und länger, wo die Wirtschaft ihre Finger im Spiel hat um zu ihrem eigenen Nutzen die Arbeitnehmer möglichst weitreichend zu benachteiligen.

Ein Markt braucht also schlicht eine gewisse Regulierung, oder anders ausgedrückt die soziale Marktwirtschaft, weil freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung, wie man immer wieder sehen konnte, funktioniert schlicht nicht.


----------



## RtZk (14. Februar 2018)

Die US Bürger wollen aber eben kein anderes System, mir ist unseres auch bei weitem am Liebsten, aber ihres funktioniert ebenfalls sehr gut (wirtschaftlich gesehen).


----------



## Tekkla (14. Februar 2018)

Für sehr viele Amis ist unser System schon Kommunismus


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Für sehr viele Amis ist unser System schon Kommunismus



Für viele Amerikaner ist die Welt eine Scheibe die hinter denn eigenen Landesgrenzen aufhört.


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Für viele Amerikaner ist die Welt eine Scheibe die hinter denn eigenen Landesgrenzen aufhört.



Sind die Flacherdler nicht in Deutschland weit verbreitet?  
Aber was hat die flache Erde jetzt mit dem dritten Weltkrieg zu tun?


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber was hat die flache Erde jetzt mit dem dritten Weltkrieg zu tun?



Na ist doch ganz logisch, du musst aufpassen das deine U-Boote mit ihren Atomraketen nicht den Rand runterfallen.


----------



## RtZk (14. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Für viele Amerikaner ist die Welt eine Scheibe die hinter denn eigenen Landesgrenzen aufhört.



Passend dazu USA: "Australien ist kein Land" - Dozentin lasst Studentin durchfallen - SPIEGEL ONLINE  
Und sowas durfte Professorin werden


----------



## Two-Face (14. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Passend dazu USA: "Australien ist kein Land" - Dozentin lasst Studentin durchfallen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Und sowas durfte Professorin werden


Das ließt sich ja wie eine Blaupause zu den meisten Forendiskussionen hier.


----------



## ARCdefender (14. Februar 2018)

geht es hier noch um das Thema? Oder mehr um die Regierungsstruktur anderer Länder?
Um mal wieder auf das Thema zu kommen.
Juhuuuund unsere Ursula v.d.L bietet uns als Erstschlagsziel an.
Vorbereitung fur Krisenfalle: NATO-Kommandozentrale nach Deutschland? | tagesschau.de
Ich war so froh das die Amis das Meiste von ihrem Drecks Waffen ende der 80er Anfang der 90er hier weg geschafft haben und v.d.L will nun wieder alles zurück. Am besten gleich noch die neuen Mini Nukes und die USA reiben sich die Hände, wie blöd man hier doch ist sich als Ziel anzubieten und man selber so schön weit weg aus der Schusslinie ist.
Und das Beste, Nato Stoltenberg meint noch er wolle keinen neuen kalten Krieg, na dann frage ich mich was solche Aktionen sollen. Und vielleicht wäre es endlich mal an der Zeit diese Kriegstreiberin v.d.L an die Sonne zu setzen.
Gott die sind doch alle Krank im Kopf 

Ich hoffe das dieses Vorhaben bei der deutschen Bevölkerung auf massiven Wiederstands stoßen wird und die Leute endlich mal wieder auf die Strasse gehen.
Ich sag ja, ich war so voller Freude als endlich der kalte Krieg vorbei war, ich habe gedacht man müsste sich nie wieder hier in Europa um solche Sachen Gedanken machen, aber leider aus der Traum.


----------



## RtZk (14. Februar 2018)

Von der Leyen und Kriegstreiberin? Der war gut, die baut lieber Kindergärten als mal Ersatzteile zu kaufen.


----------



## ARCdefender (14. Februar 2018)

Na dann beschäftige dich mal mit ihrer Rhetorik gegenüber Russland, dann vergeht dir das Lachen.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Februar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das dieses Vorhaben bei der deutschen Bevölkerung auf massiven Wiederstands stoßen wird und die Leute endlich mal wieder auf die Strasse gehen.



Warum sollten sie? Die planen ein Logistikzentrum, um die Organisation der Einheiten und deren Verlegungen besser auf die Ketten zu bekommen. Ich halte das für sinnvoll, denn im Gegensatz zu Russland ist die Nato eine heterogene Sache, die man angesichts unterschiedlicher Länder und deren Verwaltungsstrukturen durchaus besser koordinieren kann und muss. Ich bin übrigens auch Fan einer europäischen Armee und war sehr erfreut als man die ersten Ansätze in 2017 dazu veröffentlichte.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens auch Fan einer europäischen Armee und war sehr erfreut als man die ersten Ansätze in 2017 dazu veröffentlichte.



Wäre auch nur ein logischer Schritt, mal ganz davon abgesehen wie massiv es die Haushaltskassen aller EU-Mitgliedsstaaten entlassten würde wenn man nicht mehrjedes Land für sich seine Armee komplett ausstatten müsste, sowie in Forschung und Modernisierung investiert, sondern halt für eine gemeinsame europäische Armee mit etwa 1.000.000 Soldaten in einen Topf werfen würde.

Da würde soviel Geld frei werden was die Mitgliedsstaaten in den zivilen Sektor investieren könnten...

Aber der dümmliche kleinstaatliche Nationalismus erschwert schon alleine dieses Projekt einer gemeinsamen Armee massiv, weil eine nicht mehr nationale Armee bedeutet das man seine Außenpolitik nicht mehr uneingeschränkt alleine bestimmen kann (was Militäreinsätze angeht). Gerade bei Ländern wie Polen, Frankreich, England wäre da auch ein Problem gewesen würden die nicht sowieso austreten wollen, stelle ich es mir schwierig vor sie von einer gemeinsamen Armee zu überzeugen, besonders Frankreich, das sich ja immer wieder überall in seinen ehemaligen Kolonien militärisch einmischt.

Wie gesagt, eine gemeinsame europäische Armee wäre ein richtiger Schritt und ist ein nobler Gedanke, aber man muss sich auch bewusst sein das die Idee nicht erst seit 2017 existiert sondern schon vor über 17 Jahren, nach dem Zusammenbruch des Ostblocks, thematisiert und diskutiert wurde. Schon damals scheiterte es besonders an oben genannten Ländern und dem allgemeinen Unwillen der Mitgliedsstaaten auch nur ein Stück weit nationale Selbstbestimmung aufzugeben und eine gemeinsame, geschlossene, Politik zu betreiben und auch heute ist nicht zu sehen das man wirklich dazu bereit wäre das ernsthaft zu verfolgen und ist es vieleicht sogar noch schwieriger, bedenkt man wer gerade so in Polen und Ungarn regiert und das Frankreichs Haltung auch nicht wesentlich anders ist als vor über 17 Jahren.


----------



## ARCdefender (15. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens auch Fan einer europäischen Armee und war sehr erfreut als man die ersten Ansätze in 2017 dazu veröffentlichte.



Bei einer EU Armee wäre ich auch weniger skeptisch, bei der Nato schon.
Noch mal, die Nato ist der verlängerte Arm der USA und handelt auch nur in deren Interessen. Die heutige Nato hat nichts mehr mit der Nato zu tun die einmal gegründet wurde.
Wenn Nato dann bitte mit Ausschluss der USA! Solange die USA aber das sagen bei der Nato haben, sollte jeder der bei Verstand ist sich besser von dieser Truppe distanzieren, außer er ist ein Freund dieser transatlantischen Necons.
Vor Russland braucht man keine Angst haben, auch nicht vor China, vor den USA schon, weil die jedes andere Land der Welt nur für ihre Interessen benutzen.
Wer denkt die USA beschützen uns weil wir ja so gute Freunde sind, der glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann.
Wir, also Deutschland und die USA Dackel Merkel und Co sind für die USA nur Mittel zum Zweck, mehr nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2018)

Die einzelnen Armeen existieren ja noch aus Zeiten wo jeder gegen jeden kämpfte. Eine EU Streitmacht mag da vielleicht Sinn ergeben aber was hat die EU im allgemeinen uns Positives gebracht. Wenn schon Atomwaffen auf heimischen Boden dann Marke made in Germany. Das gäbe bei einigen EU Partnern sicherlich Angstschweiß auf der Stirn und Trumpy rupft sich die letzten 3 Haare aus


----------



## JePe (15. Februar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Noch mal, die Nato ist der verlängerte Arm der USA und handelt auch nur in deren Interessen.



Yeah, right. Man erinnere sich bloss an all das schoene Oel, das in Bosnien gefunden wurde. Oder die seltenen Erden unter den afghanischen Opiumfeldern. Boah ey, haben die Amerikaner da Profit rausgeschlagen!



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Wenn Nato dann bitte mit Ausschluss der USA!



Yeah, right 2.0. Danke fuer´s fast 40 Jahre schuetzende Hand, aber jetzt brauchen wir Euch nicht mehr.

Ohne NATO und vor allem ohne USA haettest Du heute keine Kanzlerin, sondern einen Staatsratsvorsitzenden (und wuerdest Dir zwei Mal ueberlegen, ob Du schlecht ueber ihn redest!) und wuerdest in einer Kolchose den 5-Jahres-Plan erfuellen. Gruselig, was fuer ein miserables Kurzzeitgedaechtnis manche Menschen haben.


----------



## ARCdefender (15. Februar 2018)

JePe da du hier ja so angetan bist von den USA und hier schön mit Yeah, right usw. um dich wirfst, warum beschenkst Du dich nicht selber mit einer Auswanderung ins gelobte Amerika.
Da würdest Du unter den ganzen Waffenspinnern und Army Fanatikern gut hinpassen.
Ja ja die Schützende Hand, glaub weiter dem Ammenmärchen von den guten Freunden.
Wer bis heute nicht gerafft hat das die US und A keine Freunde hat, sondern nur Interessen muss echt mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert worden sein.

Und wo Du so schön Bosnien und Afghanistan nennst, was genau hatte dort ein eigentlich zur Verteidigung gegründetes Bündnis zu suchen?
Ist Afghanistan auch schon Nato-Mitglied?  Bosnien war es auch?
Hat das dort Unten in beiden Fällen die läge stabilisiert?
Wer hat erst mal dafür gesorgt das es in beiden Ländern ordentlich eskaliert ist?
Aber wir wissen schon, die USA Unschuld vom Lande hat damit alles nichts zu tun, die wollen nur unser Bestes.


----------



## JePe (15. Februar 2018)

Ach so. Der Klammerbeutel war´s. Sonst haette ich es ja verstanden. Ist ja schliesslich alles klar. Wie Klossbruehe. So klar, dass Argumentation & Beweisfuehrung nicht laenger vonnoeten sind.

Ich moechte nicht in Deiner Welt leben.


----------



## ARCdefender (15. Februar 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich moechte nicht in Deiner Welt leben.



Na Gott sei dank!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2018)

> heute keine Kanzlerin, sondern einen Staatsratsvorsitzenden


Wo ist der Unterschied?
Nato und Co gab es da ja noch nicht und die westlichen Siegermächten hätten sicherlich nicht das restliche Deutschland Stalin in den Rachen geworfen. Da hätte der große Krieg wohl unter einem anderen Namen weiter angedauert bis man die UDSSR in die Schranken verwiesen hätte


----------



## Tekkla (15. Februar 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Ohne NATO und vor allem ohne USA haettest Du heute keine Kanzlerin, sondern einen Staatsratsvorsitzenden (und wuerdest Dir zwei Mal ueberlegen, ob Du schlecht ueber ihn redest!) und wuerdest in einer Kolchose den 5-Jahres-Plan erfuellen. Gruselig, was fuer ein miserables Kurzzeitgedaechtnis manche Menschen haben.


 Genau so sieht es aus!

Apropos keine Angst vor Russland oder China haben: Welche Länder kerkern Menschen ein oder haben Menschen mit Panzern - daheim und in anderen Ländern - plattgewalzt, weil diese Menschen keine Lust mehr auf diesen autoritären Stil in Russland oder den Umgang mit sich in China toll fanden? Hier wurde auf den Seiten doch schon gesagt, dass in Chinas  Gesellschaft vieles im argen liegt. In Russland ist es nicht viel besser.  Und wie man mit Feinden seitens der Russen umgeht, dass sollten die Tschetschenienkriege ja eindrucksvoll bewiesen haben.

Und um nochmal die Chronologie der Nato Erweiterung gen Osten zu ordnen und klar zu stellen wer der eigentliche Aggressor ist, vor dem man als Anrainer durchaus Angst haben sollte:


Es gab Beitrittsgespräche und auch Aufnahmen (siehe Baltikum, Polen und Co.), aber es wurden keine Truppen hin verlegt.
Dann gab es Russland, dass meinte, man müsse sich Teile Georgiens, den Donbass und die Krim wiederholen.
Danach erst wurde militärisches Material gen Osten verlegt.


----------



## RtZk (15. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wäre auch nur ein logischer Schritt, mal ganz davon abgesehen wie massiv es die Haushaltskassen aller EU-Mitgliedsstaaten entlassten würde wenn man nicht mehrjedes Land für sich seine Armee komplett ausstatten müsste, sowie in Forschung und Modernisierung investiert, sondern halt für eine gemeinsame europäische Armee mit etwa 1.000.000 Soldaten in einen Topf werfen würde.
> 
> Da würde soviel Geld frei werden was die Mitgliedsstaaten in den zivilen Sektor investieren könnten...
> 
> ...



1 Millionen Soldaten auf 500 Millionen Bürger? Da kann man ja gleich kapitulieren. 
Abgesehen davon, sind Kultur und Sprache hier sehr schwer überwindbare Barrieren.
Allgemein halte ich gar nichts davon, irgendetwas in der EU zu vertiefen, wir sind lediglich der Goldesel für die ganzen Pleitestaaten, so wie es momentan ist, ist es auch in Ordnung.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Allgemein halte ich gar nichts davon, irgendetwas in der EU zu vertiefen, wir sind lediglich der Goldesel für die ganzen Pleitestaaten, so wie es momentan ist, ist es auch in Ordnung.


Unser Wohlstand ist nur, weil deine sog. "Pleitestaaten" unsere Waren kaufen. Und ja, wir leben in Wohlstand. 80% der Einwohner unseres Landes geben an mit ihrer wirtschaftl. Situation zufrieden und mehr zu sein. Und das ist auch die Folge der EU wie wir sie haben. Und noch was zur EU: Der größte Teil dessen, was diese EU regulatorisch und organisatorisch ausmacht, ist auf deutschem Mist gewachsen.


----------



## RtZk (15. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Unser Wohlstand ist nur, weil deine sog. "Pleitestaaten" unsere Waren kaufen. Und ja, wir leben in Wohlstand. 80% der Einwohner unseres Landes geben an mit ihrer wirtschaftl. Situation zufrieden und mehr zu sein. Und das ist auch die Folge der EU wie wir sie haben. Und noch was zur EU: Der größte Teil dessen, was diese EU regulatorisch und organisatorisch ausmacht, ist auf deutschem Mist gewachsen.



Ich sage doch, dass die EU so wie sie jetzt ist gut ist, das würde ich nicht bestreiten (ausgenommen die Griechenland Politik). Allerdings alles was man jetzt noch ausweiten will würde unsere Situation auf alle Fälle verschlechtern und das will zumindest ich nicht.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Allerdings alles was man jetzt noch ausweiten will würde unsere Situation auf alle Fälle verschlechtern und das will zumindest ich nicht.


Es würde das Gleichgewicht wieder herstellen. Man kann nicht immer nur nehmen und dann beim Geben das Portmonee zumachen. Was wir machen, dass ist auf Basis des von den anderen gepumpten Geldes uns selber besser stellen. Und nicht selten sind wir in Deutschland obendrein die Kreditgeber. Das ist ein krankes System. Es bedarf des Ausgleichs. Dessen ist sich in Zeiten nach dem Beginn der Finanz- und der folgenden Eurokrise sogar ein Mensch wie der Schäuble klar geworden. 

Man kann die Rendezvous mit der globalisierten Welt nicht verhindern. Man kann aber begreifen, dass man dessen Verlauf mit Weitblick steuern kann.


----------



## RtZk (15. Februar 2018)

Du würdest also den Großteil deines Besitzes für "Gleichgewicht" geben? Hört sich toll an, allerdings bist auch ziemlich sicher nicht ehrlich.
Um es mal realitätsnäher darzustellen, würdest du (als hoffentlich nicht Masochist) Geld dafür zahlen, dass dir jemand ins Gesicht schlägt?


----------



## Tekkla (15. Februar 2018)

Der Vergleich ist falsch! Man muss es anders fragen: Würdest du einen Teil des durch deine Machenschaften von anderen geklaubten Geldes in Teilen wieder rausrücken? Oder willst du so weitermachen und irgendwann die Rechnung dafür präsentiert bekommen?

Du zeigst mir gerade, dass ich mit meiner Einschätzung von Teilen der Deutschen sehr richtig liege, wenn ich sage, dass sei keinerlei Ahnung davon haben wie sehr unser Wohlstand auf dem Rücken anderer entstanden ist und erhalten wird.


----------



## RtZk (15. Februar 2018)

Wohlstand ist begrenzt. 
Ich bevorzuge es ihn selbst zu haben, als ihn nicht zu haben, damit Andere ihn haben.
Sprich ja, ich will, dass es mir so geht wie es mir bisher geht und nicht schlechter, ob es anderen die ich nicht kenne, die wo völlig anders leben, ist mir egal, denn ich denke lieber erster an mich und an mein eigenes Land als an andere, genauso wie 99,9% der Menschheit, auch, wenn es viele nicht gerne zu geben.


----------



## AM1-Fan (15. Februar 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Ohne NATO und vor allem ohne USA haettest Du heute keine Kanzlerin, sondern einen Staatsratsvorsitzenden (und wuerdest Dir zwei Mal ueberlegen, ob Du schlecht ueber ihn redest!) und wuerdest in einer Kolchose den 5-Jahres-Plan erfuellen. Gruselig, was fuer ein miserables Kurzzeitgedaechtnis manche Menschen haben.



Wie krank im Kopf (Entschuldigung!) muß man sein bzw. muß man andere hassen, um ihnen solche utopische Gewaltphantasien  zu unterstellen bzw. anzudichten????

Ich bin einiges gewohnt, aber solch ein Bullshit ist mir lange nicht  mehr untergekommen. Da war ich sogar für einen Moment sprachlos! Sachen gibt es, man kann es fast nicht glauben!


Bisher kenne ich nur ein System auf der Welt, das Ländern, die "nicht willig" sind, einen Regimechange nach dem anderen versucht aufzuzwingen!

Was sind die "freiheitlichen westlicher Werte" den überhaupt wert, wenn man sie in andere Länder, die seit tausend Jahren ihr eigenes Staatssystem praktizieren, erst "einprügeln" muß!


Der Begriff: "Westliche Werte" ist inzwischen nur noch eine leere Worthülse!


Die jenigen, die am lautesten darauf verweisen, die sollten sie "zu Hause" erst mal  umsetzen!

MfG


----------



## JePe (15. Februar 2018)

AM1-Fan schrieb:


> Wie krank im Kopf (Entschuldigung!) muß man sein bzw. muß man andere hassen, um ihnen solche utopische Gewaltphantasien  zu unterstellen bzw. anzudichten????



Helfen ist mein Beruf: Klick.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Sprich ja, ich will, dass es mir so geht wie es mir bisher geht und nicht schlechter, ob es anderen die ich nicht kenne, die wo völlig anders leben, ist mir egal, denn ich denke lieber erster an mich und an mein eigenes Land als an andere, genauso wie 99,9% der Menschheit, auch, wenn es viele nicht gerne zu geben.


Tjoa, dann jammer auch nicht, wenn die Menschen irgendwann dir und deinesgleichen den Stinkefinger zeigen und herkommen, um sich ihren Wohlstand zurück zu holen... Damit lasse ich es auch bewenden und hoffe du wolltest nur mal den Troll raushängen lassen. Wenn nicht, dann hast du mein Mitleid.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Februar 2018)

US-Beschuss : Moskau bestatigt Tod von Russen in Syrien | tagesschau.de

Ach kucke ma. In Syrien nicht existierende russische Söldner wurden beim Angriff auf von den USA protegierten Kurden durch USA Bomben bei deren Verteidigung getötet. Und wer war der Aggressor?


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> US-Beschuss : Moskau bestatigt Tod von Russen in Syrien | tagesschau.de
> 
> Ach kucke ma. In Syrien nicht existierende russische Söldner wurden beim Angriff auf von den USA protegierten Kurden durch USA Bomben bei deren Verteidigung getötet. Und wer war der Aggressor?



Und? Ist wie mit den lange nicht existierenden und kämpfenden Bodentruppen (4000 US-Specialforces), die angeblich nicht in Syrien gab und die in YPG-Uniformen trugen um nicht direkt aufzufallen und deren Existenz nur durch einen dummen Zufall rauskam und bis dahin immer geleugnet wurden.

Braucht doch nun wirklich niemand glauben das einem das was die USA, oder Russland, oder irgend ein anderer bereit sind zu sagen auch der Wahrheit entsprechen muss.
Solange es den eigenen Interessen in irgend einer Weise dient lügen alle wie gedruckt.

Dieses unterschwelige gucke mal da, der böse Onkel Putin, der böse Onkel Sam, haben gelogen ist völlig albern. 

Wer nicht völlig vernagelt durch die Meldungen geht konnte sich schon lange denken / ahnen das die Russen ebenfalls aktiv am Boden mitkämpfen, genauso wie man das schon zuvor bei den US-Bodentruppen...

*edit* Übrigens wäre die Meldung ehr was für den Syrien-Thread gewesen.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Februar 2018)

Nö, hier passt das schon ganz gut. Ist doch genau dieses Szenario hier im Topic immer wieder die Basis für die Ängste um einen WWIII.

Worum es mir aber in erster Linie ging: Da greifen Russen ein paar Kurden an, die auf der anderen Seite den Schutz der USA genießen. Entweder waren sich die Russen sicher, dass man keine Reaktion der USA erwarten müsse, was ich für sehr naiv halte, oder aber sie haben das in genau diesem Wissen gemacht, um eine Verschärfung des Konfliktes herbeizuführen. So oder so hinterläßt es keinen guten Schein.


----------



## LastManStanding (15. Februar 2018)

Wie kann man einen Thread hir im Forum eigentlich Verbergen? Das ist ne ernste Frage?
Damit ich diesen "Thread" nicht mehr Unter "neues" sehe. Bitte bitte hilf mir jemand...irgendwie muss man solche sachen hir doch ausblenden können, ich finde einfach keine Option...


----------



## AM1-Fan (15. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ach kucke ma. In Syrien nicht existierende russische Söldner wurden beim Angriff auf von den USA protegierten Kurden durch USA Bomben bei deren Verteidigung getötet. Und wer war der Aggressor?




Meines Wissens nach gibt es nur einen Staat, der entsprechend den UN-Statuten sich zur Hilfeleistung des syrischen Staates in Syrien aufhalten und agieren darf!

Alle anderen Figuren sind Terroristen und die Länder sind nichts anders als "Verbrecher- und Schurkenstaaten, denen die ach so sonst "heiligen die UN-Statuten" schei.egal sind!

Das ist Fakt! 

Egal wie Du es darstellst, Rußland und weiter syrische Verbündete dürfen in Syrien sein.


Alles andere sind Verbrecher und Aggressoren! Und Deutschland unterstützt diese Verbrecher noch!

MfG

PS. Wie war das nochmal mit den " freiheitlichen westlichen Werten"?


----------



## ARCdefender (16. Februar 2018)

Stehe ich mit meiner Einschätzung wohl doch nicht so weit daneben, was einen großen Konflikt angeht:

Munchner Sicherheitskonferenz: Wolfgang Ischinger warnt vor Kriegsgefahr - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Aber ist ja alles nicht so schlimm wie hier einige Hier sagen.

Und natürlich passend zum Beginn der Sicherheitskonferenz wieder ein Beweis für die bösen Russen:

Cyberattacke mit Milliardenschaden: Moskau nach "NotPetya" am Pranger | tagesschau.de


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> US-Beschuss : Moskau bestatigt Tod von Russen in Syrien | tagesschau.de
> 
> Ach kucke ma. In Syrien nicht existierende russische Söldner wurden beim Angriff auf von den USA protegierten Kurden durch USA Bomben bei deren Verteidigung getötet. *Und wer war der Aggressor?*



Das ist doch relativ leicht zu beantworten. Das Land, das völkerrechtswidrig ein anderes bombardiert hat. 

Soweit ich weiß, ist Russland auf Einladung der syrischen Regierung in Syrien aktiv, also legitimiert. Wo ist die Legitimation der USA?


----------



## AM1-Fan (16. Februar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Stehe ich mit meiner Einschätzung wohl doch nicht so weit daneben, was einen großen Konflikt angeht:
> 
> Munchner Sicherheitskonferenz: Wolfgang Ischinger warnt vor Kriegsgefahr - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Hallo,

eigentlich ist dieser Artikel ein Witz!

Wenn als Fazit bedauert wird, das die USA als "Weltpolizist" fehlt,..............!!

Fast überall, wo sich die Amis ungefragt in innere Probleme anderer Staaten einmischen, fließt Blut und sterben unschuldige Zivilisten!!


Und was heute am PC alles möglich ist wird vielen bekannt sein. Und für  "Angriffe unter falscher Flagge", dafür sind die Amerikaner ja bestens bekannt.

Die Geschichtsbücher sind voll von Fällen, wo Zwischenfälle inszeniert wurden, nur um einen Grund zu haben, militärisch aktiv werden zu können.

Bitte mache Dich nicht ärmlicher, wie Du bist.


----------



## ARCdefender (16. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, ist Russland auf Einladung der syrischen Regierung in Syrien aktiv, also legitimiert. Wo ist die Legitimation der USA?


Kaaruzo das siehst Du total falsch, die US und A sind die Guten, die dürfen das. Genau wie die Türkei, die ist ja in der Nato, also ist es ok das die Völkerrechtswidrig in Syrien die Kurden jagen.
Wo sind da eigentlich die Sanktionen nun? Ach ja, stimmt ja, das sind ja die guten Jungs, na dann.

@AM1-Fan, ja der Schlusssatz mit der Weltpolizei macht eigentlich Alls vordergeschriebene im Artikel obsolet.


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Kaaruzo das siehst Du total falsch, die US und A sind die Guten, die dürfen das. Genau wie die Türkei, die ist ja in der Nato, also ist es ok das die Völkerrechtswidrig in Syrien die Kurden jagen.
> Wo sind da eigentlich die Sanktionen nun? Ach ja, stimmt ja, das sind ja die guten Jungs, na dann.



Ich denke, dass das Teil des Deals war.
Die Türkei hilft beim IS Problem gemeinsam mit dem Russen und dafür dürfen sie danach in Syrien die Kurden bombardieren.
Denn ansonsten hätte sich Syrien doch schon längst bei den Türken beschwert, wieso sie denn in Syrien einmarschiert sind.. Tun sie aber nicht.


----------



## ARCdefender (16. Februar 2018)

Warum wusste ich das so etwas kommt:
No-GroKo-Kampagne: Jusos dementieren Hilfe aus Russland | tagesschau.de

Die drehen doch mittlerweile alle am Rad 

So langsam soll es meinetwegen echt knalle, diese Idio** haben nichts anderes verdient, dann ist endlich ruhe auf der Welt.


----------



## JePe (16. Februar 2018)

AM1-Fan schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach gibt es nur einen Staat, der entsprechend den UN-Statuten sich zur Hilfeleistung des syrischen Staates in Syrien aufhalten und agieren darf!



Oh, die "UN-Statuten".

Artikel 2 Nr. 4 der UN-Charta verbietet jede Gewaltanwendung durch Dritte; gleich ob ein netter Diktator der Form halber darum bittet oder nicht. Der gesamte russische Waffengang - der die sog. "Fluechtlingskrise" massgeblich mitausgeloest hat - ist damit mutmasslich in weiten Teilen voelkerrechtswidrig:

_Alle Mitglieder unterlassen in ihren internationalen Beziehungen jede (...) mit den Zielen der Vereinten Nationen unvereinbare (...) Anwendung von Gewalt._

Gleichwohl erlaubt Artikel 51 der UN-Charta angegriffenen Staaten die, auch gemeinschaftliche, Verteidigung. Und dass es von syrischem Staatsgebiet ausgehende Angriffe durch den sog. IS gegen Nachbarlaender gab und gibt, ist wohl unstrittig.

_Diese Charta beeintraechtigt im Falle eines bewaffneten Angriffs gegen ein Mitglied der Vereinten Nationen keineswegs das naturgegebene Recht zur individuellen oder kollektiven Selbstverteidigung (...)_

Die Welt ist eben doch etwas komplizierter, als es Sputnik News & Deutsche Wirtschafts Nachrichten ihrem einfach gestrickten Publikum gerne erzaehlen.

Aber hey. Chlorgas & Sarin gehen schon in Ordnung, solange es die Richtigen einatmen muessen. Vermutlich haetten die Alliierten auch an der Grenze des deutschen Reiches halt machen muessen. Dann was wir mit unseren Juden, Roma, Sinti, Kommunisten, Kranken und anderen Opfern der NS-Zeit gemacht haben, war ja schliesslich eine innerdeutsche Angelegenheit.


----------



## Tekkla (16. Februar 2018)

Der letzte Satz ist nicht hilfreich und zudem unstimmig, denn wir trugen unseren Wahn des Judenhasses in die Länder, die wir besetzten. Somit wurde es eine allgemein deutsche Sache.


----------



## Poulton (16. Februar 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Aber hey. Chlorgas & Sarin gehen schon in Ordnung, solange es die Richtigen einatmen muessen.


Und solange Deutschland an den Chemiewaffeneinsätzen mitverdient: Germany sold technology to Iran for use in Syrian chemical attacks - International news - Jerusalem Post


----------



## ARCdefender (16. Februar 2018)

Gerade hat António Guterres auf der Sicherheitskonferenz gesprochen, *bei seiner Ansprache Verliesen fast alle den Saal!*
Doch, wirklich toll, na ja was will man von Verteidigungsministern und Waffenlobby auch anderes erwarten.
Es ist das eingetreten wovor Eisenhower immer gewarnt hat:


> Die Regierung muss sich bei ihren Entscheidungen vor dem unberechtigten Einfluss der Rüstungsindustrie in Acht nehmen.


Heute hat genau diese Industrie das sagen und bringt uns erneut an den Rand eines Krieges.


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Heute hat genau diese Industrie das sagen und bringt uns erneut an den Rand eines Krieges.



Wieso am Rande des Krieges?
Es gibt unzählige Konflikte auf der Erde, die mit militärischen Mittels angegangen werden und die Rüstungsindustrie verdient an jedem mit.
Und wenn Trump jetzt kleine Atomwaffen haben will, jubeln sie alle wieder. Man kann sie herstellen und letztendlich jeden Preis verlangen, den man will.


----------



## ARCdefender (16. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso am Rande des Krieges?



Weil ich mir sehr sicher bin das es zu eine Konfrontation Rf gegen Nato/USA kommen wird.
Das wird dann der letzt große Akt, ich denke da sind wir uns Alle einig.
Und wenn ich mir dieses Verhalten da ansehe, das der Saal sich leert wenn António Guterres bekommen ich das kalte 
ist wirklich nur Recht wenn sich unsere Spezies selbst das Licht auslässt.


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Weil ich mir sehr sicher bin das es zu eine Konfrontation Rf gegen Nato/USA kommen wird.



Nope.
Wird nicht passieren.

Wieso nicht fragst du?
In der heutigen Welt geht es um Profit und Einfluss.
Beides kannst du nur verwirklichen, wenn es einen funktionierenden Markt gibt.
Den gibt es. Was Konflikte in Afrika oder Asien angeht sind sie unwichtig, da sich niemand darum kümmert -- oder was ist gerade im Kongo los? Oder auf den Philippinen? 
Russische Rüstungsfirmen sind ebenso daran interessiert, Gewinne zu machen, wie alle anderen auch.
Dass sämtliche Regierungen inzwischen vorm Kapitalismus kuschen, siehst du daran, dass sie alles machen, damit das Kapital im Land bleibt.
Ein weltweiter Krieg würde das System zerstören und dann verdient niemand mehr was und daher wird es keinen geben.


----------



## RtZk (16. Februar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Gerade hat António Guterres auf der Sicherheitskonferenz gesprochen, *bei seiner Ansprache Verliesen fast alle den Saal!*
> Doch, wirklich toll, na ja was will man von Verteidigungsministern und Waffenlobby auch anderes erwarten.
> Es ist das eingetreten wovor Eisenhower immer gewarnt hat:
> 
> Heute hat genau diese Industrie das sagen und bringt uns erneut an den Rand eines Krieges.



Dieses schwachsinnig Gerücht F-35: Donald Trump sieht Kosten fur Tarnkappenbomber „ausser Kontrolle“ - WELT , einen Tag später kam der Chef des Konzerns bei Trump angelaufen, nicht die Regierung ist von der Waffenindustrie abhängig, sondern umgekehrt.


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2018)

Trump könnte aber mal sagen, dass sie das Flugzeug nicht brauchen und das Geld in die Instandhaltung von Brücken oder Stromleitungen gesteckt wird.


----------



## RtZk (16. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trump könnte aber mal sagen, dass sie das Flugzeug nicht brauchen und das Geld in die Instandhaltung von Brücken oder Stromleitungen gesteckt wird.



Wie will sich die USA denn sonst überall auf der Welt eimischen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2018)

Wenn denen das Ding zu teuer wird könnte man ja vorerst einen Detroit Diesel zu verbauen und sich auf die Konstruktion der Wright Brüder zu besinnen wie Holz und Segeltuch. Ist ja auch wie eine Tarnkappe. 
Bei deren Haushalt müßten die Bürger von Trumpy Land die Rüstung in Heimarbeit sponsern


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Februar 2018)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei deren Haushalt müßten die Bürger von Trumpy Land die Rüstung in Heimarbeit sponsern



Wie in den guten alten Zeiten des Mittelalters. 
Mutti webt Tuch am Spinnrad und schneidert daraus Uniformen und Vati sitzt mit seinem Schnitzemesser auf dem Stuhl in der Ecke und schnitzt aus Holz Gewehrpatronen und M16 Sturmgewehre.


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wie will sich die USA denn sonst überall auf der Welt eimischen



sie könnten sagen, dass sie die besten Brücken der Welt haben.


----------



## JePe (17. Februar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir dieses Verhalten da ansehe, das der Saal sich leert wenn António Guterres bekommen ich das kalte



Hast Du Wahrnehmungsstoerungen? Ernst gemeinte Frage.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lYsahb61Rtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wo siehst Du da einen leeren Saal? Oder muss ich fuer diese Information wieder auf bestimmte Quellen wie Sputnik, Deutsche Wirtschafts Nachrichten oder TP zurueckgreifen?


----------



## ARCdefender (17. Februar 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Wo siehst Du da einen leeren Saal? Oder muss ich fuer diese Information wieder auf bestimmte Quellen wie Sputnik, Deutsche Wirtschafts Nachrichten oder TP zurueckgreifen?



Wenn der Spielgel auch in deine Liste passt:
Munchner Sicherheitskonferenz 2018 im Liveblog: Spitzenpolitiker diskutieren uber Krieg und Frieden - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Blog Eintrag vom 16. Feb. 2018 15:22 Uhr lesen.

Aber immer schön blöde Sprüche klopfen und sich als der Allwissende und best Informierteste vorkommen ne.


----------



## Taskmaster (17. Februar 2018)

Die blöden Sprüche hat in diesem Fall wohl eher der Herr vom Spiegel geklopft (siehe Video 13:58).
Deswegen Infos immer zweimal prüfen.


----------



## JePe (17. Februar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Blog Eintrag vom 16. Feb. 2018 15:22 Uhr lesen.



Du hast die Aufzeichnung von Phoenix aber schon wenigstens mal angeklickt, oder ... ? Da sind leere Stuehle (was mit Kaffee zu tun haben kann, aber nicht muss), aber kein leerer Saal.

Aber vermutlich hat Phoenix die Leute da nachtraeglich reinretuschiert. Oder nur dann den Saal gezeigt, wenn da Leute sassen. Oder so. Kennt man ja von der Systemluegenpresse.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Aber immer schön blöde Sprüche klopfen und sich als der Allwissende und best Informierteste vorkommen ne.



Jedenfalls informiere ich mich und picke mir nicht irgendwelche welt -und feindbildkompatiblen launigen Einzeiler aus Blogs und beschwoere zum gefuehlt einmilliardsten Mal den Beginn des dritten Weltkrieges herbei.


----------



## Poulton (17. Februar 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Da sind leere Stuehle (was mit Kaffee zu tun haben kann, aber nicht muss), aber kein leerer Saal.


Dazu sei angemerkt, dass man nichtmal beim Spiegel von einem leeren Saal sprach, sondern arcdefender das selber reininterpretiert hat.
Um direkt den Spiegel zu zitieren: 


> (15:22 Uhr, 16. Feb. 2018, Konstantin von Hammerstein)
> Der UNO-Generalsekretär redet als nächster. Alle sind aufgefordert, den  Saal nicht zu verlassen. Hilft nix. Der Saal leert sich. Kaffeepause ist  wichtiger.


Munchner Sicherheitskonferenz 2018 im Liveblog: Spitzenpolitiker diskutieren uber Krieg und Frieden - SPIEGEL ONLINE 

und was daraus gemacht gemacht wurde:


ARCdefender schrieb:


> Gerade hat António Guterres auf der Sicherheitskonferenz gesprochen, *bei seiner Ansprache Verliesen fast alle den Saal!*


----------



## ARCdefender (18. Februar 2018)

Schön zu sehen wie hier wieder Haarspalterei betrieben wird um meine Beiträge ins Lächerliche zu ziehen.

Wie es mit der Welt ausschaut konnte nun jeder dieses Wochenende auf der Sicherheitskonferenz beobachten, oder sollte man Sie besser Kriegstreiberkonferenz nennen.
Zwei Männer haben dort allein wirklich das Richtige gesagt, das war zum Einen der UNO-Generalsekretär und zum Anderem Sigmar Gabriel.
Bei dem Einen Verliesen nicht Wenige den Saal, bei dem Anderem wurde Postwendend damit begonnen Ihn zu diskreditieren und mal wieder in das falsche Licht zu rücken.
Nun da ging es nicht um Sicherheit, dort wurde der Egomanie, Narzissmus und Aggression freien Lauf gelassen.
Das Alles wirkt nicht gerade wie Frieden, die Leute die es so erkennen werden aber in der Regel als Idioten, VTler, Spinner oder Putinversteher abgetan.
Denen wird erst ein Licht aufgehen wenn nichts mehr zu retten ist.

Das war nun mein letzter Beitrag in diesem Forum, ich habe schon gestern um eine Löschung meines Benutzerkontos gebeten.
Ich mache das weil ich lieber selber gehe, bevor ich hier wirklich mal äussere was ich von einigen Leuten hier halte und für was ich sie halte.
Wer hier berechtigte Ängste hat und Sie äussert wird auch noch durch den Kakao gezogen, aber passt zu der heutigen Gesellschaft.
Was hier in den letzten Tagen und auch in einem anderem Beitrag hier im Politforum zum Teil gesagt wurde ist für mich einfach nur Menschenverachtend und unter solchen Menschen möchte ich auch nicht weiter Teil dieser Community sein.


----------



## Tekkla (18. Februar 2018)

Okay. Das ist nun tatsächlich lächerlich.


----------



## Poulton (18. Februar 2018)

Registriert man sich in einem Hardwareforum nicht eigentlich primär wegen der Hardware und nicht wegen des Offtopic? Wenn ein letzteres nicht zusagt, kann man das ja immer noch ausblenden.


----------



## Tekkla (18. Februar 2018)

Es sei denn man ist aus missionarischen Gründen am Ball. Dann ist's natürlich doof und im höchsten Maße unschön, wenn das doofe Volk - also ich und du und die anderen - so reagiert. Aber hey! Das ist doch das schöne an Foren und Meinungen. Jeder kann seine Meinung im gewissen Rahmen kund tun. Mal bekommt man dafür Zuspruch, mal Gegenwind. So ist das nun mal.


----------



## JePe (18. Februar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen wie hier wieder Haarspalterei betrieben wird(...)



Nicht Haarspalterei, sondern Faktencheck. Dass Deine Behauptung bei diesem gnadenlos durchgefallen ist, ist nicht meine Schuld?



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Wer hier berechtigte Ängste hat und Sie äussert wird auch noch durch den Kakao gezogen, aber passt zu der heutigen Gesellschaft.



Am Vortragen von Aengsten, ob nun berechtigt oder nicht, ist nichts auszusetzen. Ob ein Hardware-Forum dafuer der geeignete Platz ist, lasse ich mal dahingestellt. Wer aber nur drauflosnachplappert und Dinge in den Raum stellt, die keiner Ueberpruefung standhalten, muss aushalten, dass man ihm das entgegenhaelt. Und bei Deinem Idol Guterres hat sich eben nachweislich nicht "der Saal geleert" (was den Zuhoerern nebenbei freistuende), sondern war der Saal nicht mehr oder weniger besucht als bei anderen Rednern.

Und was den Redebeitrag von Gabriel angeht - ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass Du den, genau wie den von Guterres, nicht gehoert, sondern nur selektiv ueber ihn gelesen hast und hellauf begeistert warst, als er sich fuer eine Lockerung der Russland-Sanktionen ausgesprochen hat. Uebrigens nicht einfach so, sondern nach der Einrichtung einer Blauhelm-Mission, die die Einhaltung des Waffenstillstandes in der Ukraine - wo Russland angeblich nicht aktiv mitkaempft - gewaehrleistet. Russland will eine solche Mission aber nur entlang einer Demarkationslinie, nicht flaechendeckend. Oder anders ausgedrueckt - Russland haette gerne, dass die UN die Gelaendegewinne der (pro)russischen "Rebellen" zementiert. Was daran beklatschenswert ist, weiss ich nicht und ich habe Zweifel daran, dass Gabriel es weiss. Gabriel weiss eigentlich nur, dass seine Vielfliegermeilen verfallen, wenn er nicht mehr Aussenminister in der naechsten Koalition ist und versucht deshalb, Bruecken zu bauen. Aber vor allem fuer sich.

Ansonsten wuensche ich Dir alles Gute und dass Du es irgendwann schaffst, Dich mit Deinen Aengsten rationaler auseinanderzusetzen als Dir das gegenwaertig moeglich zu sein scheint.


----------



## Nexus71 (18. Februar 2018)

AM1-Fan schrieb:


> Der Begriff: "Westliche Werte" ist inzwischen nur noch eine leere Worthülse!
> MfG



Nein, denn es gibt "westliche Werte" = die Werte von Großunternehmen, Banken und Waffen-Energiefirmen, Apple, McDonalds , Hollyweird, Smartphones, Riesen TVs, dicken Autos, Fußballfanatikern


----------



## RtZk (19. Februar 2018)

Turkei warnt Assad: „Wenn das Regime kommt, kann uns niemand stoppen“ - WELT interessant wird wie sich Russland jetzt verhält, denn ohne Luftunterstützung Russlands steht dieser Einsatz unter keinem guten Stern.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Turkei warnt Assad: „Wenn das Regime kommt, kann uns niemand stoppen“ - WELT interessant wird wie sich Russland jetzt verhält und ohne Luftunterstützung Russlands steht dieser Einsatz unter keinem guten Stern.



Wäre ich mir absolut nicht so sicher.
Die Türkische Armee hat bis jetzt nicht gerade gezeigt das sie besonders effizient und übermäßig erfolgreich schnell gegen die paramilitärische aufgestellte und ausgerüstete YPG wäre, trotz ihrer Luftwaffe, die die türkische Armee hat.
Selbst wenn Russland die syrische Armee aus der Luft nicht gegen die türkische unterstützen würde, wovon ich ausgehe, weil das faktisch eine direkte Konfrontation zwischen Russland und der Türkei (NATO-Mitglied) bedeuten würde ist daher nicht gesagt es für die Türken keinen Unterschied machen wird ob die syrische Armee die YPG direkt unterstützt.

Man darf schließlich nicht vergessen, die syrische Armee hat moderne russische S-200 Luftabwehrsysteme, das dürfte für die türkische Luftwaffe schon ein zimliches Problem bedeuten, das sie bis dato nur gegen die YPG alleine nicht hatten.

Zudem bestünde natürlich auch die Möglichkeit das Russland die syrische Armee mit zusätzlichen Maschinen versorgt und russische Piloten in Uniformen der syrischen Luftwaffe, unter syrischer Flagge, fliegen.
Allerdings dürfte das auch ehr eine Option sein die man sich im Kremel genau abwägen würde und auch von der Entwicklung der Situation gegen die Türkei abhänge und nicht sofort erfolgen täte.

Wie dem auch sei, ich sehe es ehr so das das Eingreifen der syrischen Armee bei Afrin die Situation für die Türken gerade nicht einfacher macht und auch wenn die Türkei gerade wieder den Passos bemüht wie Leid es ihren Gegnern tun wird, wenn sie sich der Türkei in den Weg stellen, glaube ich ehr das die Türkei sich noch wünschen wird das sie diese Offensive nicht begonnen hätte.


----------



## RtZk (19. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wäre ich mir absolut nicht so sicher.
> Die Türkische Armee hat bis jetzt nicht gerade gezeigt das sie besonders effizient und übermäßig erfolgreich schnell gegen die paramilitärische aufgestellte und ausgerüstete YPG wäre, trotz ihrer Luftwaffe, die die türkische Armee hat.
> Selbst wenn Russland die syrische Armee aus der Luft nicht gegen die türkische unterstützen würde, wovon ich ausgehe, weil das faktisch eine direkte Konfrontation zwischen Russland und der Türkei (NATO-Mitglied) bedeuten würde ist daher nicht gesagt es für die Türken keinen Unterschied machen wird ob die syrische Armee die YPG direkt unterstützt.
> 
> ...



Syrien hat S-400? Das wäre mir neu, soweit ich weiß haben sie nichts neueres als S-200, sonst hätte Israel ziemliche Probleme.
Mehr später.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Syrien hat S-400? Das wäre mir neu, soweit ich weiß haben sie nichts neueres als S-200, sonst hätte Israel ziemliche Probleme.
> Mehr später.



Syrien hat S-300, die 400 war ein Tipfehler, gemeint war natürlich S-300. 

*edit* Gerade geschaut, die wurden bestellt aber wegen des Bürgerkriegs wohl nicht mehr ausgeliefert.
Sie müssten wohl also in der Tat nur modernisierte S-200 haben, was gegen die türkischen Maschinen aber auch genügen sollte und mehr ist als die YPG aktuell gegen Flugzeuge hat.


----------



## AM1-Fan (19. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

clever hingekriegt!

Im Moment haben die Kurden die Arschkarte gezogen.

So lange sie nicht klare Position beziehen, haben sie Erdogan am Hals! Die Unterstützung "ihrer neuen Freund" ist mikrig und ASSAD wird sicher nicht für die Kurden kämpfen, die ihm später in den Rücken fallen werden!

Es läuft doch bestens für Assad im Norden von Syrien! Eigentlich müßte er dem "Aggressor Erdogan" noch danken, das er ihm verschiedene Probleme zeitweise abnimmt!

Jedenfalls führt es zur Schwächung der Kurden, auf Kosten von Erdogan.  ASSAD kann nur gewinnen.

Nur so gewinnt man Kriege. Alle Achtung. Sehr clever eingefädelt!

MfG


----------



## RtZk (19. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Syrien hat S-300, und die 400 war ein Tipfehler, gmeint war natürlich S-300.
> 
> *edit* Gerade geschaut, die wurden bestellt aber wegen des Bürgerkriegs wohl nicht mehr ausgeliefert.
> Sie müssten wohl also in der Tat nur modernisierte S-200 haben, was gegen die türkischen Maschinen aber auch genügen sollte und mehr ist als die YPG aktuell gegen Flugzeuge hat.



Zum Post davor, klar ich erwarte auch nicht, dass Russland sich einmischt, aber die türkische Armee mag zwar sehr ineffizient sein, aber langsam aber sich rücken sie doch weiter vor und sollten sie auch mal mehr als 5000 Mann einsetzen, dürfte das Ganze deutlich beschleunigt werden.

@AM1-Fan du glaubst also allen Ernstes, dass Erdogan das Land zurück gibt?


----------



## AM1-Fan (20. Februar 2018)

Hallo


Mal sehen, wenn Erdogan erkennt, das er "nur ein Spielball" in diesem Konflikt ist.

Im Moment "arbeitet" er für Syrien! Was die Kurden in eine sehr mißliche Lage bringt, da ihre "Freunde" keine Waffen liefern,  damit sie sie nicht  gegen ein NATO-Land einsetzen können.

Wirtschaftlich und politisch entfernt sich die Türkei immer weiter von Europa und macht sich von anderen abhängig, was auf längere Zeit orientiert, sicher nicht weise ist.


Im Moment hat Erdogan scheinbar freie Hand in Syrien. Dennnoch ist es nur ein "Nebenkriegsschauplatz"! Die" großen Player im Syrien-Spiel" (etwas makaber formuliert) beobachten ihn zwar, und lassen ihn werkeln, denn er arbeitet für sie, je nach Sichtweise.

Und zu gegebener Zeit, wird der momentane Überflieger Erdogan, wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück grholt, ob es ihm paßt oder nicht!

MfG


----------



## RtZk (24. Februar 2018)

Russland: Wladimir Putin - Junge Patrioten der Junarmija - SPIEGEL ONLINE

An welche Organisation das einen wohl erinnert (HJ).


----------



## barbara12rohde (15. März 2018)

Meiner Meinung nach stehen Nordkorea und den USA am nähesten zu so einem Konflikt.


----------



## Robbe4Ever (15. März 2018)

Ich denke, die Menschheit packt es keine 100 Jahre mehr.Ich meine, es gibt immer bessere Massenvernichtungswaffen, mal sehen, wann die Antimaterie Bombe erfunden wird.Zudem bedrohen ums alle möglich Gefahren auf der Erde und im All.Jedoch denke ich, das Ende der Menschheit wird eine Abfolge von Ereignissen sein: Neutrinostrahl, Ausbruch des Supervulkans in Yellowstone,  irgendwie sowas.Danach eine Hungersnot, worauf Krieg folgt und darauf wahrscheinlich eine Seuche, was zum endgültigem sterben der Menschheit führt.Ich kann mich darüber nicht beschweren.


----------



## Adi1 (16. März 2018)

Robbe4Ever schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Menschheit packt es keine 100 Jahre mehr.Ich meine, es gibt immer bessere Massenvernichtungswaffen, mal sehen, wann die Antimaterie Bombe erfunden wird.Zudem bedrohen ums alle möglich Gefahren auf der Erde und im All.Jedoch denke ich, das Ende der Menschheit wird eine Abfolge von Ereignissen sein: Neutrinostrahl, Ausbruch des Supervulkans in Yellowstone,  irgendwie sowas.Danach eine Hungersnot, worauf Krieg folgt und darauf wahrscheinlich eine Seuche, was zum endgültigem sterben der Menschheit führt.Ich kann mich darüber nicht beschweren.



Genauso sieht es aus 

Wir sind nun mal nur eine temporäre Erscheinung auf diesen Planeten,

ganz kurz, und fertig,

also den Bruchteil eines Furzes


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2018)

Neutrinostrahl?
Den gibts schon. Kommt von der Sonne. Billiarden Neutrinos pro Sekunde oder so.


----------



## Two-Face (16. März 2018)

Moment mal, waren Neutrinos nicht das aus _2012_?

Verdammt, Emmerich hatte doch recht, wir gehen alle drauf.


----------



## RtZk (16. März 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Neutrinostrahl?
> Den gibts schon. Kommt von der Sonne. Billiarden Neutrinos pro Sekunde oder so.



Vielleicht meint er auch einen Gamma- oder Röntgenstrahl, beispielsweise von einem Neutronenstern, der würde uns ziemlich grillen.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Vielleicht meint er auch einen Gamma- oder Röntgenstrahl, beispielsweise von einem Neutronenstern, der würde uns ziemlich grillen.



Er meint vermutlich einen Gammablitz von einer Supernova oder so.
Aber in unsere Nähe ist halt echt tote Hose. Da ist gar nichts.
Was ja an sich auch gut ist. Man stelle sich vor, ständig würde hier mal eine fremde Sonne vorbeischauen oder so.


----------



## Atze-Peng (17. März 2018)

AM1-Fan schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Mal sehen, wenn Erdogan erkennt, das er "nur ein Spielball" in diesem Konflikt ist.
> ...



Ich denke auch, dass das der Plan der Russen und Syrier ist. Die Kurden haben sich als Alliierte von den Amerikanern und als problematische Opportunisten herausgestellt. Jetzt lassen sie die Kurden ins offene Messer laufen und bestenfalls die Türken etwas schwächen, bevor man dann eingreift - anstatt gegen die Türken UND die Kurden zu kämpfen.


----------



## Adi1 (17. März 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Moment mal, waren Neutrinos nicht das aus _2012_?



Hast du denn in der Schule nicht aufgepasst 

Neutrinos gehen keine Wechselwirkungen ein


----------



## RtZk (17. März 2018)

Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass das der Plan der Russen und Syrier ist. Die Kurden haben sich als Alliierte von den Amerikanern und als problematische Opportunisten herausgestellt. Jetzt lassen sie die Kurden ins offene Messer laufen und bestenfalls die Türken etwas schwächen, bevor man dann eingreift - anstatt gegen die Türken UND die Kurden zu kämpfen.



Du weißt was die Folge eines absichtlichen russischen Angriffes auf türkische Truppen ist? Diese beschreibt der Thread Titel recht gut. 
Abgesehen davon, ist es absoluter Unsinn, Syrien wird auf alle Fälle gespalten werden, aber einen Kurden Staat wird es ziemlich sicher nicht geben.


----------



## Atze-Peng (17. März 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Du weißt was die Folge eines absichtlichen russischen Angriffes auf türkische Truppen ist? Diese beschreibt der Thread Titel recht gut.
> Abgesehen davon, ist es absoluter Unsinn, Syrien wird auf alle Fälle gespalten werden, aber einen Kurden Staat wird es ziemlich sicher nicht geben.




Ich bin mir dessen durchaus bewusst. Aber glaubst du ernsthaft, das der Möchtegern Osmane mit dem Sieg über die Kurden aufhört? Das ist absolut lächerlich. Insbesondere, da er auch vor ein paar Wochen schon angekündigt hat auch griechische Inseln anzugehen, da er sie für türkisches "Eigentum" hält. So einer wird definitiv nicht aufhören, sondern will militärisch expandieren. Früher oder später MÜSSEN die Russen eingreifen, wenn sie Syrien als geopolitischen Verbündeten behalten wollen.


----------



## whatever93 (17. März 2018)

na ow bleibt er denn warte schon jahre drauf


----------



## Schaffe89 (20. März 2018)

Es scheint Kräfte zu geben die auf eine Konfrontation oder sogar einen Krieg mit Moskau hinarbeiten.
Ganz offensichtlich wird die Presse mal wieder ausgetrickst, obwohl sie es doch was die Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak angeht - was ein sehr schmutziges Dossier war - eigentlich besser wissen müsste.


Rubikon - Magazin fur die kritische Masse | Die Giftgas-Manipulation


"Ich habe nun von einer zuverlässigen Quelle aus dem Foreign and Commonwealth Office bestätigt bekommen, dass die Wissenschaftler des Forschungszentrums Porton Down nicht in der Lage sind, das Nervengift als aus russischer Produktion stammend zu identifizieren, und sie darüber verärgert waren, dass Druck auf sie ausgeübt wurde, die Substanz so einzuordnen."


Das ganze scheint immer mehr ein ganz billiger Kartenspielertrick zu sein, Russland scheint damit rein gar nichts zu tun zu haben.
Es wird mit den Mitteln der Suggestion und Propaganda gearbeitet, wie im Irak, Lybien, Afghanistan usw.


"Jedem mit einem Whitehall-Hintergrund (Straße im Londoner Regierungsviertel, A. d. Ü.) ist dies schon seit einigen Tagen klar. Die Regierung hat nie gesagt, dass das Nervengift in Russland hergestellt wurde oder dass es nur in Russland hergestellt werden kann. Die exakte Formulierung „eines Typs, wie er von Russland entwickelt wurde“, wurde von Theresa May im Parlament verwendet, wurde von Großbritannien im UN-Sicherheitsrat gebraucht, von Boris Johnson bei der BBC und - dies ist besonders bezeichnend — „eines Typs, wie er von Russland entwickelt wurde“ ist exakt dieselbe Wendung, die gestern (am 15. März 2018, A. d. Ü.) in der gemeinsamen Erklärung von Großbritannien, den USA, Frankreich und Deutschland benutzt wurde:"


Es wird versucht mit Taschenspielertricks diesen Angriff bei der Bevölkerung zu rechtfertigen und aktuell wird mit Diplomatie bei der OPWC darauf bestanden dass sie genau dieselbe Formulierung benutzen, damit die Presse wieder sagen kann es stamme aus Russland - obwohl es nur ein "Typ" dessen ist.


Ich denke dass das entweder zu einem massiven Bruch mit Russland führen wird, oder gleich zu einem Krieg.


----------



## hoffgang (20. März 2018)

Ach Schaffe...
Selber denken statt nachplappern was Websiten einem versuchen einzutrichtern.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Es scheint Kräfte zu geben die auf eine Konfrontation oder sogar einen Krieg mit Moskau hinarbeiten.
> Ganz offensichtlich wird die Presse mal wieder ausgetrickst, obwohl sie es doch was die Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak angeht - was ein sehr schmutziges Dossier war - eigentlich besser wissen müsste.



Macht Sinn. Weil England grade nichts dringender braucht als Beef mit Russland.
Wahrscheinlich marschieren die Briten bald dort ein um die massiven Öl und Gasvorkommen zu besetzen.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> "Ich habe nun von einer zuverlässigen Quelle aus dem Foreign and Commonwealth Office bestätigt bekommen



Seit jeher DER Garant für 100% zuverlässige Wahrheit. Die offizielle Version ist grundsätzlich gelogen, aber ICH hab einen Insider und DER weiß Bescheid. Schon beim Irak wusste DER Bescheid.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Es wird versucht mit Taschenspielertricks diesen Angriff bei der Bevölkerung zu rechtfertigen und aktuell wird mit Diplomatie bei der OPWC darauf bestanden dass sie genau dieselbe Formulierung benutzen, damit die Presse wieder sagen kann es stamme aus Russland - obwohl es nur ein "Typ" dessen ist.
> Ich denke dass das entweder zu einem massiven Bruch mit Russland führen wird, oder gleich zu einem Krieg.



Hat mal irgendjemand drüber nachgedacht (ja ich weiß, das ist so  schwierig, das überlässt man immer anderen) was Russlands Motivation  sein könnte?

In den letzten Wochen (man bedenke, es war Wahl in  Russland) hat Putin z.b. immer wieder über neue Atomwaffen gesprochen.  "Zufällig" werden Skizzen von Nuklearwaffen gefilmt, ständig wird  erwähnt wie stark Russland bewaffnet sei.
Und wie gelegen kommt es  Putin sich so kurz vor der Wahl wieder präsentieren zu können als der  unfair behandelte Russe den der Westen immer mit Lügen überzieht. Wie  praktisch dass damit wieder Stimmung gegen den Westen gemacht wird.
Zusätzlich ist das eine Prima Gelegenheit um dem Westen auch zu zeigen dass man solche Waffen besitzt, oder dass man diese herstellen kann. Würde in die Rhetorik der letzten Wochen gut passen. (Ausserdem: Für diesen Vorfall braucht man keine tausende Liter Nervengas, es reicht wenn man das in Kleinstmenge hergestellt hat...)

Das Deutungsdilemma derer die keinen direkten Zugriff auf die Informationen haben.
Nur, warum der Westen Krieg mit Russland will, das muss mir mal jemand erklären. Genauso was ein "massiver Bruch" (als ob wir den nötig hätten bei den derzeitigen Beziehungen) bringen soll.
Wenn der Artikelschreiber wenigstens einen Grund geliefert hätte (was er natürlich wieder nicht tut).  

Stattdessen gibts Whataboutism vom feinsten. "Ja aber die Chemiewaffen der Amis und Isrealis!". Hat halt absolut 0 nada garnichts mit dem Vorfall in London zu tun, lenkt den Leser aber wieder hin zum guten Russland und zum bösen Westen.

Und die Argumenation ist dümmer als Filme mit Jim Carrey:


> Zweifellos verfügt Israel über *genauso große technische Fähigkeiten wie jeder andere Staat, „Novishoks“ künstlich herzustellen*.  Bis zu dieser Woche herrschte unter Chemiewaffenexperten der beinahe  universelle Glaube – und das entsprach auch der offiziellen Haltung der  OPCW – dass “Novichoks” höchstens ein theoretisches Forschungsprogramm  war, _*den Russen die eigentliche Produktion jedoch nie gelungen sei*_.



Sehr gut. Der Autor selbst ist sich sicher dass Israel es hinkriegt ein solches Nervengift zu produzieren, lässt aber "Chemiewaffenexperten" die Meinung aussprechen dass die Meinung vorherrscht Russland habe das bislang nicht auf die Reihe gekriegt.
Ja was nun? Kann "jeder andere Staat" Novishoks künstlich herstellen oder ist es so kompliziert dass Russland, die im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Staaten ein Chemiewaffenprogramm am laufen hatten, es nicht hinbekommt. Man müsste sich halt schon irgendwann entscheiden.
Das tolle dabei: Der Artikel suggeriert damit jedem der dafür empfänglich ist, dass das in London verwendete Nervengift woanders, z.b. in Israel (wie passend, Antisemitismus in einem Pro Russland Artikel) synthetisiert sein konnte.

Dass der Autor keine Ahnung hat zeigt sich dann zum Schluss:


> Daher finden sich die „Novichoks“ Substanzen auch nicht auf der OPCW-Liste der verbotenen Chemiewaffen.



Die Aussage ist Dummfug.
Es gibt keine "erlaubten" Chemiewaffen, jede Chemische Waffe ist per se verboten. 

Article II. Definitions and Criteria


> Any chemical which through its chemical action on life processes can  cause death, temporary incapacitation or permanent harm to humans or  animals. This includes all such chemicals, regardless of their origin or  of their method of production, and regardless of whether they are  produced in facilities, in munitions or elsewhere.



Die Substanzgruppe ist dabei nicht entscheidend. 
Es gibt nur eine, wenn man so will, Nutzungserlaubnis für Stoffe die zur Herstellung anderer Stoffe notwendig sind.
Z.b. Phosgen. Einerseits als Kampfgas eingesetzt, andererseits notwendiger Synthesebaustein z.b. für Kunststoffe. Wird z.b von BASF in Ludwigshafen verwendet.


----------



## Schaffe89 (20. März 2018)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ach Schaffe...
> Selber denken statt nachplappern was Websiten einem versuchen einzutrichtern



Aber man soll den Unsinn nachplappern dass es sich um russisches Nervengift handelt, obwohl die Formulierung, die in diesem Artikel angeschnitten wird ganz klar einen Beleg für eine russische
Produktion ausschließt, es die Medien und die Menschen aber nicht verstehen?
Interessant auch dass du in deinem ganzen Beitrag auf diesen wichtigen Punkt, um den es mir ging, zu keinem Zeitpunkt eingehst.
Fällt dir kein abgedroschenes Gegenargument für diese Scharade ein? Fakt ist, dass niemand weiß woher das Gift kommt, wer es produziert hat und wie es dorthin gekommen ist.
Aber natürlich wird in erster Linie Russland dafür verdächtigt, Unschuldsvermutung und Rechtsstaatlichkeit werden einfach weggewischt, das braucht man ja alles nicht mehr.

Wenn ich so primitiv denke, dann muss ich Frau Merkel auch dafür verantwortlich machen, weil Rebellengruppen oder Regierungstruppen oder Terroristen in Syrien Anschläge mit Saringas verüben, eines Typs Saringas welches früher in Deutschland 1938 entwickelt wurde. 

Chemiewaffe Sarin: Eine deutsche Erfindung | ZEIT ONLINE
Man hat das so bisher noch nirgendwo gelesen, aber wenn Großbritannien das behauptet - was sie gar nicht behaupten, wenn man ins Detail geht - wird in den Medien Propaganda verbreitet.

Kann ja nicht sein, dass andere Länder das auch produzieren können - das kommt jetzt erst so langsam in den Medien auf, nachdem die Leserbriefe überquillen.
Gerade gestern unter der Hand mit einem Bild-Redakteur gesprochen, der ganz klar sagt dass in den Medien jemand die Hand drauf hält ja nicht kritisch über die Behauptungen von Großbritannien zu berichten. Erinnert sich wohl keiner mehr aus der Presse an Lybien/Irak.

Aber genau Webseiten die aufklären wollen, versuchen einem etwas einzureden, logisch.


> Zitat: "US officials say the chemical research institute in western Uzbekistan was a major research site for a new generation of secret, highly lethal chemical weapons, known as Novichok."



Die USA hatten Zugang zur Entwicklungsreihen der Nowitschok-Serie. Im Jahre 1999 haben sie eine Forschungseinrichtung in Usbekistan außer Betrieb genommen.

State Secrets: An Insider's Chronicle of the Russian Chemical Weapons Program: Amazon.de: Vil S. Mirzayanov: Fremdsprachige Bucher
In diesem Buch steht sogar die Formel dafür drinnen. Kannst du ja für 30 Euro kaufen.

Tatsache ist, dass jede Nation in der Lage ist diese Giftstoffe herzustellen, bzw einen Typ davon.



> Seit jeher DER Garant für 100% zuverlässige Wahrheit. Die offizielle Version ist grundsätzlich gelogen, aber ICH hab einen Insider und DER weiß Bescheid. Schon beim Irak wusste DER Bescheid.



Die offiziellen Versionen zu solchen Geschichten sind meistens gelogen, man nehme nur mal kurzerhand die Behauptung der Amerikaner, Islamisten hätten die Antrax-Anschläge verübt.
Und ich würde den ehemaligen britischen Botschafter für Usbekistan nicht als Verschwörungstheoretiker abkanzeln, der hat nunmal gute Kontakte.
Die einzige Verschwörungstheorie die aktuell in den Medien verbreitet wird ist, dass Russland sehr wahrscheinlich diesen Anschlag verübt hatte, obwohl keinerlei Belege, Beweise, ja nicht mal Indizien oder ein Motiv darauf hindeuten.



> Hat mal irgendjemand drüber nachgedacht (ja ich weiß, das ist so schwierig, das überlässt man immer anderen) was Russlands Motivation sein könnte?



Hast du mal drüber nachgedacht die eigentliche Aussage des Herrn Craig Murray zu entkräften? Also diese Geschichte mit "Typ"?
Hast du überhaupt verstanden, worum es da konkret geht? Den Anschein hat es nicht.

Es spricht wenig dafür, dass Russland irgendeine Motivation dafür haben könnte, denn in der Konsequenz passiert nun folgendes:

- Versuche Nord Stream 2 einzustellen, ein sehr wichtiges Projekt für Russland
- Versuche des Boykotts der Fußball- Weltmeisterschaft in Russland
- Versuch der weiteren Isolation Russlands in der Syrien-Frage bzw. Abbau diplomatischer Beziehungen

Dieser Vorfall isoliert Russland immer weiter, eigentlich genau das Gegenteil was Putin erreichen will. Vielmehr will Russland zurück auf die Internationale Bühne und geachtet sein.
Das heißt der Russland-Komplex dass Putin sich nicht als gleichwertiger Partner sieht, wird mit diesem Ereignis noch stärker befeuert.



> Und wie gelegen kommt es Putin sich so kurz vor der Wahl wieder präsentieren zu können als der unfair behandelte Russe den der Westen immer mit Lügen überzieht. Wie praktisch dass damit wieder Stimmung gegen den Westen gemacht wird.



Unlogisch, damit kann Putin vielleicht im eigenen Land Stimmung gegen den Westen machen, was ihm aber auf internationaler Bühne rein gar nichts bringen wird, sondern die Positionen nur verhärten wird. Russland profitiert daraus in keiner Weise, da Putin ohnehin mit enormen Abstand gewählt wird, völlig wurst was da kurz vor der Wahl passiert.



> Zusätzlich ist das eine Prima Gelegenheit um dem Westen auch zu zeigen dass man solche Waffen besitzt, oder dass man diese herstellen kann. Würde in die Rhetorik der letzten Wochen gut passen.



Das ist aber auch nicht mehr als eine Verschwörungstheorie - erdacht ohne Indizien und ohne Beweise, also eigentlich komplett belanglos.
Wenn es danach geht, kann ich jeder Nation in der Welt irgendetwas andichten.



> (Ausserdem: Für diesen Vorfall braucht man keine tausende Liter Nervengas, es reicht wenn man das in Kleinstmenge hergestellt hat...)



Und trotzdem ist es für denjenigen der es verabreicht eine Sache die im Mindesten einen Schutzanzug bedarf. Denn wenn ich beide Komponenten mische, dann besteht die Gefahr sich selbst damit zu infizieren.



> Nur, warum der Westen Krieg mit Russland will, das muss mir mal jemand erklären. Genauso was ein "massiver Bruch" (als ob wir den nötig hätten bei den derzeitigen Beziehungen) bringen soll.
> Wenn der Artikelschreiber wenigstens einen Grund geliefert hätte (was er natürlich wieder nicht tut).



Was bringt es David Christopher Steele, den ehemaligen MI6 Agenten, der 2006 bis 2009 Leiter der Abteilung Russlands war mit seiner 2009 gegründeten Firma Orbis Intelligence Services...
Orbis Business Intelligence | Leading Corporate Intelligence and Investigative Consultancy
mit immer neuen Anti-Russland-Propaganda Dossiers zu beauftragen, der der Koordinator von Skripal beim MI6 war und zugleich der Ermittler im Fall Litwinenko?
Und weiterhin Kontakte zu Skripal pflegt, genauso wie Pablo Miller ehemaliger MI6 Agent, auch Mitarbeiter in diesem Unternehmen und auch Kontakte pflegend zu Skripal?
Warum berichtet die deutsche Presse nur darüber nicht? Gibt es wohl einen Maulkorb? Ziemlich wahrscheinlich.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/03/07/poisoned-russian-spy-sergei-skripal-close-consultant-linked/



> Steele wurde in Aden, in der Südarabischen Föderation geboren, sein Vater war bei den Streitkräften des Vereinigten Königreichs. Steele wuchs in Surrey bei London auf und besuchte das Girton College der Elite-Universität Cambridge. Während seiner Zeit in Cambridge schrieb er für die Studentenzeitung „Varsity“.[SUP][3][/SUP] 1986 stand er der Cambridge Union Society, dem studentischen Debattierclub, als Präsident vor, sein Counterpart in der Oxford Union war Boris Johnson.[SUP][4][/SUP] Im gleichen Jahr machte er seinen Abschluss in Sozial- und Politikwissenschaften (_social and political sciences_).Nach dem College-Abschluss ging Steele 1990 zum britischen Geheimdienst Secret Intelligence Service (MI6) und arbeitete etwa 20 Jahre dort. 1998 wurde er als Erster Sekretär an der Botschaft in Paris geführt. 1999 war er dann für MI6 in Moskau stationiert, in diesem Zusammenhang wurde er zusammen mit 114 weiteren Personen in einer DSMA-Notice (_Defence and Security Media Advisory Notice_) genannt.[SUP][5][/SUP][SUP][6][/SUP]
> Nach dem Verlassen des MI6 gründete er zusammen mit Christopher Burrows, einem weiteren ehemaligen Geheimdienstler, im März 2009 das Business-Intelligence-Unternehmen „Orbis Business Intelligence Ltd.“ mit dem Firmensitz 9-11 Grosvenor Gardens, nur unweit des Buckingham Palace[SUP][7][/SUP] Mitte Januar 2017 wurden die britischen Medien erneut in einer DSMA-Notice aufgefordert, den Namen Steeles nicht zu nennen.
> Steele ist verheiratet und hat vier[SUP][8][/SUP] Kinder.[SUP][9][/SUP] Nach der Veröffentlichung des Dossiers zu Donald Trump tauchte Steele unter.[SUP][10][/SUP][SUP][11][/SUP]
> Steele genießt bei seinen ehemaligen US-amerikanischen und britischen Kollegen eine sehr gute Reputation[SUP][12][/SUP][SUP][11][/SUP][SUP][13][/SUP] und gilt bei US-amerikanischen Behörden als glaubwürdig.



So Verbindungen zwischen Steele, Skripal, Miller und der ganzen Anti-Russland-Propaganda Sache, wären bestimmt in den Medien ganz nett zu erwähnen, hat Steele doch Verbindungen zu Skripal.



> Steele begann seine Untersuchung der Kontakte zwischen Trumps Wahlkampfteam und russischen Stellen im Juni 2016 im Auftrag der in Washington, D.C. ansässigen Firma Fusion GPS. Fusion GPS war von Personen aus der Demokratischen Partei dafür bezahlt worden, nachdem die Firma bereits seit Anfang 2016 – damals für einen Republikaner im Rahmen des parteiinternen Vorwahlkampfs – belastendes Material gegen Trump gesammelt





> im Oktober vereinbarte Steele mit dem FBI, dass dieses ihn für seine fortgesetzte Arbeit an dieser Untersuchung zahlen solle, da sein Auftraggeber aus den Reihen der Demokraten die Finanzierung Steeles vor dem Wahltag einstellen wollte. Es kam allerdings nicht zu einer solchen Bezahlung durch das FBI.[SUP][16][/SUP]





> Laut Steeles Dossier soll die russische Regierung Trumps Wahlkampf unterstützt haben. Außerdem sollen russische Behörden über kompromittierende Beweise von Trumps Verhalten verfügen, welche benutzt werden könnten, diesen zu erpressen.[SUP][17][/SUP] Dem Trump-Dossier nach soll Igor Setschin, Chef des russischen Mineralölunternehmen Rosneft, Trump einen 19-Prozent-Anteil an dem Ölkonzern im Gegenzug für die Aufhebung der Sanktionen geboten haben. Setschin habe das Angebot Wahlkampfmanager Carter Page in Moskau unterbreitet. Gegen Setschin und den Ölkonzern waren Sanktionen in Kraft, die die Vorgängerregierung von Barack Obama 2014 im Zuge der Krimkrise verhängte.[SUP][18][/SUP]



Gibt also jede Menge Gründe Steele eventuell um die Ecke zu bringen - aber wenn dann weit weniger aufsehenerregend.
So ist jetzt Skripal dem Tode geweiht, der ewiglang im Gefängnis saß und als Gefangenenaustausch nach Großbritannien kam.
Hier gibt es insgesamt wenig Gründe diesen Mann von russischer Seite zu ermorden, Gelegenheiten gab es hierzu genug.

Das ganze ist einfach zu offensichtlich und zu plump.



> Stattdessen gibts Whataboutism vom feinsten. "Ja aber die Chemiewaffen der Amis und Isrealis!". Hat halt absolut 0 nada garnichts mit dem Vorfall in London zu tun, lenkt den Leser aber wieder hin zum guten Russland und zum bösen Westen.



Das hat schon was damit zu tun, weil Russland unter OPCW Aufsicht erst letztes Jahr die letzten Chemiewaffenbestände aufgelöst hat und somit noch weniger Interesse daran hat dass diese positive Auflösung nun nen schlechten Anstrich bekommt, dass man das nun wieder herstelle.
Das sieht so aus als wolle jemand einen Grund finden wieder selbst Giftstoffe herzustellen.
Praktisch dass Boston Down, die nur 10 Meilen vom Tatort entfernt liegen gleich mit der ganzen Mannschaft anrücken können, der Ort des Attentats hätte nicht praktischer sein können, befindet sich auch ein passendes Krankenhaus gleich in der Nähe das auf solche Fälle spezialisiert ist, was für ein praktischer Zufall.



> Sehr gut. Der Autor selbst ist sich sicher dass Israel es hinkriegt ein solches Nervengift zu produzieren, lässt aber "Chemiewaffenexperten" die Meinung aussprechen dass die Meinung vorherrscht Russland habe das bislang nicht auf die Reihe gekriegt.



Massenproduktion ist was anderes als die Entwicklung dieser Stoffe. Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass die Sowjetunion dieses 2 Komponenten Gift durchaus hergestellt hatte.
Aus den Gründen eben, weil die beide Komponenten nicht auf der Liste der verbotenen Substanzen standen, erst wann man diese zusammenfügt.



> Das tolle dabei: Der Artikel suggeriert damit jedem der dafür empfänglich ist, dass das in London verwendete Nervengift woanders, z.b. in Israel (wie passend, Antisemitismus in einem Pro Russland Artikel) synthetisiert sein konnte.



Ja das ist ja auch richtig so - denn man hat weder ein Motiv jemanden auf diese Weise zu ermorden, noch einen besonderen Grund.
Der Artikel hat übrigens mit pro Russland nichts zu tun, sondern klärt in erster Linie mal auf, was "Typ" überhaupt bedeuten soll und dass einfach jeder diesen "Typ" Nowitschok produzieren kann, was ja in der Presse bis vor ein paar Tagen noch nirgends erwähnt wurde.



> Sehr gut. Der Autor selbst ist sich sicher dass Israel es hinkriegt ein solches Nervengift zu produzieren, lässt aber "Chemiewaffenexperten" die Meinung aussprechen dass die Meinung vorherrscht Russland habe das bislang nicht auf die Reihe gekriegt.



Du verwechselst Produktion und Herstellung, Entwicklung miteinander. 
Eine Massenproduktion oder Produktion in größerem Maßstabdürfte für  dieses extrem giftigen Stoffes dürfte durchaus extrem schwierig sein.

Und wenn wir schon beim Erfinder sind, der in der USA lebt, dann sagt der folgendes:

https://deutsch.rt.com/europa/66694-skripal-und-fake-news-was-nowitschok-entwickler-wirklich-gesagt/

"_Nur die Russen entwickelten diese Klasse von Nervengiften', sagte der Chemiker. 'Sie haben es geheim gehalten und tun das weiterhin.' Die einzige andere Möglichkeit, sagte er, wäre, dass jemand die Formeln seines Buches benutzte, um eine solche Waffe herzustellen.  "
_Also nach Hoffgang-Logik, kann es ja gar kein anderer gewesen sein, wie üblich plumpe Verschwörungstheorien und US-Propaganda.

Aber nehmen wir doch mal an es waren die Russen und Vladimir Putin hat diesen Mord in Auftrag gegeben und? Was ändert das nun daran dass Geheimdienste in den USA, Russland, GB, Israel  - mal ins Blaue hineingeraten - öfter eventuell andere Personen ausschalten?

Geheimdienstler führen ein risikoreiches Leben, nicht wahr?

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/cia-dokument-anleitung-zum-gezielten-toeten-1.2273037

Aber die CIA, der Mossad töten bestimmt niemanden, das macht nur Russland.
Kurioserweise konnte man Russland dafür noch kein einziges mal beschuldigen und in der Regel fallen solche Morde unter Berufsrisiko und werden von der Politik überhaupt nicht instrumentalisiert.

Ist ja auch völlig unproblematisch wenn CIA, MI6 Russland mit Doppelagenten infiltrieren, da freut sich jeder.
Gilt natürlich auch umgekehrt.


----------



## JePe (20. März 2018)

Nach der Laenge Deiner Beitraege hier zu urteilen, scheinst Du viel freie Zeit zu haben. Vielleicht findest Du ja auch noch einen Moment um auf die Frage zu antworten, warum es "Kraefte" (wer?) zu geben scheint, die auf eine "Konfrontation" (haben wir die de facto nicht spaetestens seit dem Husarenstueck 2014 eh schon?) oder gar einen "Krieg" (der fuer alle Kriegsparteien unkomfortabel enden duerfte?) mit Moskau hinarbeiten?

Wie gesagt. Es interessiert mich eher weniger, das & wie boese der Westen ist, wie voellig voelkerrechtskonform die Krim-Invasion war und wie chancenlos wir gegen den russischen Baeren waeren. Mich interessiert allein die Frage nach dem Sinn.


----------



## Adi1 (20. März 2018)

@ Schaffe89

Naja, der Russe ist nicht so ganz unschuldig wie du denkst

Solche hochkomplexen chemischen Verbindungen erfindet man nicht einfach

in einem Hinterhoflabor 

Wer hat denn überhaupt den Nordkoreanern geholfen,
so schnell eine Wasserstoffbombe zu entwickeln?

Die Physiker aus Burkino Faso waren es definitiv nicht


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. März 2018)

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand haben die Nordkorear keine Wasserstoffbombe (also eine Kernwaffe, die zur Kernfusion fähig ist), maximal eine geboostete Spaltbombe (sprich normale Atombombe):

Nordkorea: Kim Jong Uns Mochtegern-Wasserstoffbombe - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Adi1 (20. März 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nach meinem Kenntnisstand haben die Nordkorear keine Wasserstoffbombe (also eine Kernwaffe, die zur Kernfusion fähig ist), maximal eine geboostete Spaltbombe (sprich normale Atombombe):



So genau gesichert ist diese Aussage nicht

Der Weg aber, von einer geboostenten Bombe zur Wasserstoffbombe ist nicht weit

Wer hat also das Know-How transferiert?


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. März 2018)

Man kann aus der Stärke der Magnitude schon ziemlich präzise sagen, was passiert ist. Die Sprenkraft war halt nicht aussreichend für eine Fusionsbombe (also eine echte Wasserstoffbombe).

Nordkorea betreibt jetzt seit fast 2 Jahrzehnten ein Atomwaffenprogramm. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Erkenntnise (die Waffen sind ja auch schon 70 bzw. 60 Jahre alt) bisher alleine zustande gekommen sind.

Russland weiß alles, was man über Atomwaffen (sowohl Kernspaltung, als auch Fusion) wissen kann. Mit russischer Hilfe wäre es deutlich schneller gegangen.


----------



## Adi1 (20. März 2018)

Die rasanten Fortschritte in der letzter Zeit lassen aber was anderes vermuten

Da muss es einen Wissenstransfer gegeben haben,

gerade bei den Russen sind doch hunderte 
Atomwissenschaftler seit den 2000er Jahren beschäftigungslos

So eine funktionierende Atomwaffenproduktion,
wird Nordkorea nicht alleine in 15 Jahren aufgebaut haben


----------



## hoffgang (20. März 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Aber genau Webseiten die aufklären wollen, versuchen einem etwas einzureden, logisch.



Allerdings.
Komisch dass jeder für sich behauptet die Wahrheit zu sprechen, das schonmal nicht stimmen kann, v.a. wenn man sich widerspricht.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Tatsache ist, dass jede Nation in der Lage ist diese Giftstoffe herzustellen, bzw einen Typ davon.



Und warum muss der Autor dann extra betonen dass Russland nach "Meinung von Experten" das nicht geschafft hat? 
Man erkennt den Widerspruch oder? 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Und ich würde den ehemaligen britischen Botschafter für Usbekistan nicht als Verschwörungstheoretiker abkanzeln, der hat nunmal gute Kontakte.
> Die einzige Verschwörungstheorie die aktuell in den Medien verbreitet wird ist, dass Russland sehr wahrscheinlich diesen Anschlag verübt hatte, obwohl keinerlei Belege, Beweise, ja nicht mal Indizien oder ein Motiv darauf hindeuten.
> 
> Hast du mal drüber nachgedacht die eigentliche Aussage des Herrn Craig Murray zu entkräften? Also diese Geschichte mit "Typ"?



Ja hab ich. Und der Typ hat einfach nur zuwenig Vorstellungskraft.
Was für "Argumente" sind das bitte? Ausschluss von Möglichkeiten weil er sich das nicht vorstellen kann? Es gibt Idioten auf diesem Planeten die behaupten die Erde sei Rund, mit der gleichen Begründung: Begrenzte Vorstellungskraft.

Es mag wenig Sinn ergeben wenn man jemanden töten möchte dafür extra ein solches Nervengift zu benutzen, aber wenn den Kontext ausweitet kommt man auf genügend Möglichkeiten warum etwas auf diese Weise getan wird. Zu verkünden dass man selbst nicht in der Lage ist soweit zu denken ist kein Beleg dafür dass die offizielle Version falsch sein muss. Und leider hat Craig Murray nicht mehr zu bieten als das.Oh, hat er etwa doch?
Hmm mal schauen, er wurde beschuldigt als Botschafter Visa an junge Frauen zu vergeben, für Sex als Gegenleistung. Behandlung in einer Psychatrie, Selbstmordversuch, ja doch, scheint genau die Art Mensch zu sein der ich unvoreingenommen jede Behauptung glauben würde.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Du verwechselst Produktion und Herstellung, Entwicklung miteinander.
> Eine Massenproduktion oder Produktion in größerem Maßstabdürfte für  dieses extrem giftigen Stoffes dürfte durchaus extrem schwierig sein.



Das ist nur Chemie. Wenn der Prozess einmal bekannt ist, kein Problem. Deshalb konnte auch die Aum-Sekte Sarin und der IS Loste herstellen.
Das schwierige an der Massenproduktion von Chemiewaffen ist es so durchzuführen dass niemand was mitbekommt und genügend Grundstoffe für die Synthese zu bekommen.
Wie bereits erwähnt, die BASF produziert Phosgen in Ludwigshafen und nicht gerade wenig davon. 

Wenn du z.b. immer von Verbotslisten sprichst, dort stehen Grundstoffe für Chemische Waffen drauf, nicht das Endprodukt als solches. Das schwierige dabei ist dass viele Stoffe Dual Use haben, also notwendig zur Produktion von harmlosen Produkten sind, ebenso wie für die Synthese von Kampfstoffen.
Dass ist ja das interessante an Kampfstoffen die man aus Stoffen herstellt die eben NICHT auf einer solchen Verbotsliste stehen... (Man erkenne den Unterschied zwischen Endprodukt und Zutat.)





Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Aber nehmen wir doch mal an es waren die Russen und Vladimir Putin hat diesen Mord in Auftrag gegeben und? Was ändert das nun daran dass Geheimdienste in den USA, Russland, GB, Israel  - mal ins Blaue hineingeraten - öfter eventuell andere Personen ausschalten?
> Geheimdienstler führen ein risikoreiches Leben, nicht wahr?
> CIA-Dokument - Anleitung zum gezielten Toten - Politik - Suddeutsche.de
> Aber die CIA, der Mossad töten bestimmt niemanden, das macht nur Russland.
> Kurioserweise konnte man Russland dafür noch kein einziges mal beschuldigen und in der Regel fallen solche Morde unter Berufsrisiko und werden von der Politik überhaupt nicht instrumentalisiert.



Was hat das mit dem aktuellen Fall zu tun? 
Richtig nichts. Aber hey, lenk nur zurück auf die "aber die anderen sind sooo böse" Schiene. Wäre ja schrecklich wenn man ein Russland Thema mal gesondert diskutieren könnte, ohne ständige "aber der Westen hat" worauf jemand antwortet "dafür hat der Russe" was ein "nur der Westen ist deshalb viel schlimmer".
Jaja, ohne Whataboutism kommen sie halt nicht aus, die aufgeklärten Jungs aus der VT.


----------



## Schaffe89 (20. März 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Nach der Laenge Deiner Beitraege hier zu urteilen, scheinst Du viel freie Zeit zu haben.



Ah jetzt kommt wieder die persönliche Kritik an meiner Person, anstatt die Argumente zu hören.
Durchschaubar.



> Vielleicht findest Du ja auch noch einen Moment um auf die Frage zu antworten, warum es "Kraefte" (wer?) zu geben scheint, die auf eine "Konfrontation" oder gar einen "Krieg" (der fuer alle Kriegsparteien unkomfortabel enden duerfte?) mit Moskau hinarbeiten?



Solche Kriegsfalken die lieber auf Konfrontation setzen anstatt auf einen Abbau der Spannungen, gibt es immer oder beschäftigst du dich nicht mit der nähere Geschichte?
Wen willst du denn servieren? George Friedman, Joe Biden? Catham House? Die Leute die mit Geldern in der Ukraine den Umsturz eingeleitet haben?
Welche Kräfte sind wohl für den Irakkrieg verantwortlich, trotz halbgarer Infos? 
Die Leute die die Nato immer weiter an Russlands Grenzen herangeschoben haben, ohne die Interessen Russlands zu berücksichtigen?
Man macht es sich einfach Russland für alles und jedes zu beschuldigen und immer nur die Interessen die man selber hat über andere zu stellen.
Ein Husarenritt war das 2014 auf alle Fälle, allerdings von beiden Seiten. Also EU, USA + Russland und nicht nur letztere.
Wie kann man auch an der Ukraine durch das Assoziierungsabkommen derart unklug zerren, die Ukraine hätte ein Brückenstaat werden sollen.



Adi1 schrieb:


> @ Schaffe89
> 
> Naja, der Russe ist nicht so ganz unschuldig wie du denkst



Von Unschuld will ich hier gar nicht sprechen.
Bezogen auf Geheimdienste dürfte die USA, Israel, Russland, MI6 genug Dreck am Stecken haben.
Dreck am Stecken von dem die Bevölkerung erst dann etwas erfährt, wenn wiedermal die Akten geöffnet werden.
In Russland wird da aber denk ich gar nichts geöffnet^^


> Solche hochkomplexen chemischen Verbindungen erfindet man nicht einfach
> in einem Hinterhoflabor



Erfinden nicht, aber in geringer Qualität nachzubasteln das kann man schon.
Man muss hier lediglich das Buch des Erfinders kaufen, da steht die Formel drinnen.



> Wer hat denn überhaupt den Nordkoreanern geholfen,
> so schnell eine Wasserstoffbombe zu entwickeln?



Die Faktenlage spricht wenig für eine Wasserstoffbombe, eher für eine klassische Atombombe.


----------



## JePe (20. März 2018)

Meine einzige Frage war und ist: warum? Warum wollen all diese Leute Krieg mit Russland, den sie nicht gewinnen koennen? Warum nur? Hast Du darauf eine kurze, einleuchtende Antwort?


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. März 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die rasanten Fortschritte in der letzter Zeit lassen aber was anderes vermuten.
> 
> Da muss es einen Wissenstransfer gegeben haben,
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, die Waffen (und das dazugehörige) Wissen ist 70 bzw. 60 Jahre alt. Die Russen (die ja die zweite Atommacht weltweit waren und heute über das größte Arsenal weltweit verfügen) wissen quasi alles, was man zu Atomwaffen wissen muss. 

Ich denke mit russischer Hilfe gäbe es bereits eine richtige nordkoreanische Wasserstoffbombe (sprich mit Kernfusion). 

Außerdem, darf man nicht vergessen, dass der erste Atombombentest der Nordkoreaner ein Fehlschlag war und sie seitdem sich Stück für Stück vorgearbeitet haben. 

Und das über einen so langen Zeitraum. 

Hier ist eine Übersicht der offiziellen Atommächte.

Guck dir mal die Zeiträume zwischen der ersten Atombombe und der ersten Wasserstoffbombe an. Der kürzeste Zeitraum war 3 Jahre, der längste war 8 Jahre. 

Und das ist wie gesagt vor zig Jahrzehnten. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass die Nordkoreaner mit russischer Hilfe nicht schon längst weiter wären.


----------



## Poulton (20. März 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nordkorea betreibt jetzt seit fast 2*0* Jahrzehnten ein Atomwaffenprogramm.


Freudiger Verschreiber? ^^


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. März 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Freudiger Verschreiber? ^^



Gut gesehen. Natürlich meine ich fast 20 Jahre oder wahlweise fast 2 Jahrzehnte.


----------



## Atze-Peng (20. März 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die rasanten Fortschritte in der letzter Zeit lassen aber was anderes vermuten
> 
> Da muss es einen Wissenstransfer gegeben haben,
> 
> ...




Zwei Physiker die nicht auf das Gebiet Nuklearwaffen spezialisiert waren, waren 1964 dazu in der Lage mit einfachsten Mitteln und nur den Daten die es öffentlich gibt eine Atombombe innerhalb von 2 Jahren zu bauen. Siehe -> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2003/jun/24/usa.science


Das Problem hier ist keinesfalls die Atombombe. Innerhalb 15+ Jahren hat Nord Korea diese zu 100% geschafft zu bauen (ebenfalls Iran). Das Problem ist eher die passenden Flugkörper zu entwickeln.


----------



## RtZk (20. März 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> @ Schaffe89
> 
> Naja, der Russe ist nicht so ganz unschuldig wie du denkst
> 
> ...



An dem Konzept einer Wasserstoffbombe an sich ist erst mal gar nichts geheim und jeder mit einem Diplom/Bachelor in Physik hätte damit kein Problem. Es gibt natürlich trotzdem jede Menge Probleme die auftreten können, aber mit Zeit kommt Rat und so wird es auch hier gewesen sein, ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass Russland auch nur das geringste Interesse daran hat, dass noch weitere Staaten Nuklear Waffen besitzen, mittlerweile sind es bedauerlicherweise schon 2 (oder 3 je nachdem wie man Indien einschätzt) unberechenbare Länder die solche besitzen, mehr braucht die Welt nicht.
Allgemein ist Nordkorea nicht umsonst das abgekapselteste Land der Erde und selbst die Geheimdienste anderer Länder scheinen keine Ahnung zu haben was in diesem Land wirklich vor sich geht, gäbe es die Chinesen nicht hätte man diesen Fleck Erde schon längst einäschern können, denn sollten sie es jemals schaffen ein gutes Radarsystem und SSBN's zu entwickeln, ist das Riskio bei einer Person wie Kim Jong Un riesig.


----------



## Schaffe89 (21. März 2018)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und warum muss der Autor dann extra betonen dass Russland nach "Meinung von Experten" das nicht geschafft hat?
> Man erkennt den Widerspruch oder?



Wenn das für dich ein Widerspruch sein mag, dann bitte, ich mein das ist ja auch wieder lustig,denn die Aussage ist lediglich eine wichtige Zusatzinformation und soll vor gar nichts ablenken.
Aber dafür muss man halt den Artikel auch lesen und ihn nicht nur überfliegen und angebliche Widersprüche suchen die nicht existieren.
Genannt wurde lediglich der Fakt dass Russland die OPCW im eigenen Land forschen lässt und Israel beispielsweise gar nicht, was eigentlich eine ziemliche Sauerei ist und vor allem den Vorwurf bei diesem Hintergrund nochmal ein wenig dünner macht als er ohnehin schon ist.
Aber das ist auch deine übliche Strategie. Diskutiere nicht das eigentlich Thema, sondern suche angbl. Widersprüche und versuche Argumente ad Hominem, bevor man in eine faire Diskussion eintaucht.



> Bis zu dieser Woche herrschte* unter Chemiewaffenexperten *der beinahe universelle Glaube – *und das entsprach auch der offiziellen Haltung der OPCW *– dass “Novichoks” *höchstens ein theoretisches Forschungsprogramm war, den Russen die eigentliche Produktion jedoch nie gelungen sei. Daher* finden sich die „Novichoks“ Substanzen auch nicht auf der OPCW-Liste der verbotenen Chemiewaffen.



Also das ist bisher dein Versuch hier Menschen zu diskreditieren die offensichtlich Fakten liefern - die dir halt einfach nicht gefallen.
Deine angeblichen Widersprüche änder´n nichts daran dass jede Hinterhofklitsche diese Stoffe in geringer Menge produzieren kann, bzw einen Typ davon wie er in der Sowjetunion vor Jahrzehnten hergestellt wurde, du hast immernoch nicht verstanden was "ein Typ davon" bedeutet, das bedeutet nämlich dass die ganze Spur gar nicht nach Russland weist.
In den Medien wurde die genaue Erklärung  völlig ignoriert, was wiedermal den Beleg dafür darstellt, dass die Medien nicht frei sind.



> Ja hab ich. Und der Typ hat einfach nur zuwenig Vorstellungskraf



Das Typ war auf Nowitschok bezogen, deine Polemik kannst du dir sparen.
Für was diskutiere ich mit einem "Typ" wie dir überhaupt, der zu einer solch miesen Rhetorik greift? Ist das wirklich das Verhalten das du hier angemessen findest?
Das ist Niveaulos, unterste Schublade so zu argumentieren.
 Du hast dir wohl einen Wecker eingestellt, wann Schaffe etwas postet und Hauptsache dagegenhalten, völlig egal um was es geht.
Überleg dir mal ob du auf dem Niveau weiter Diskussionen führen willst. Sollte sowas nochmal kommen, dann werd ich nicht mehr drauf eingehen.




> Was für "Argumente" sind das bitte?



Die Art und Weise der Formulierung der Erklärung der Briten und der Erklärung Deutschlands, Frankreichs usw. stützen sich auf eine Behauptungen die keinen Sinn ergibt.
Du kannst auch in China einen Typ eines Rechners herstellen, der in den USA entwickelt wurde.
Tatsache ist, es gibt weder Beweise, noch Indizien die für Russland sprechen, das ist jedem mittlerweile klar, nur offenbar dir nicht, denn das entspräche ja nicht deiner pro USA Sicht.



> Es mag wenig Sinn ergeben wenn man jemanden töten möchte dafür extra ein solches Nervengift zu benutzen,



Was du nicht sagst. Es würde sogar schon reichen die gute alte Kugel zu verwenden oder schlicht einen Blutverdicker der einen Herzinfarkt, Gehirnschlag oder eine Embolie auslöst.
Da gibt es sicher einige Geheimdienstmorde auf Seiten von russischen Geheimdiensten die quasi nie in die Öffentlichkeit getragen wurden, aber bei Litwinenko und Skripal wird natürlich alleinig wegen des verwendeten Gifts ein riesiger Aufstand gemacht. Da fragt man sich wieso Russland nicht alle auf so spektakuläre Weise ermordet hat, wenn es Russland doch so viel nützt wie du behauptest.



> aber wenn den Kontext ausweitet kommt man auf genügend Möglichkeiten warum etwas auf diese Weise getan wird. Zu verkünden dass man selbst nicht in der Lage ist soweit zu denken ist kein Beleg dafür dass die offizielle Version falsch sein muss.



Die offizielle Lesart wird durch die Formulierung Großbritanniens erstmal selbst entkräftet, nur du kapierst es nicht, sondern weichst halt mit Rhetorik aus.
Es wie immer der billige Versuch Fakten und Logik mit Albernheiten zu begegnen, da kann ich dich leider nicht mehr ernst nehmen Hoffgang.



> Hmm mal schauen, er wurde beschuldigt als Botschafter Visa an junge Frauen zu vergeben, für Sex als Gegenleistung. Behandlung in einer Psychatrie, Selbstmordversuch, ja doch, scheint genau die Art Mensch zu sein der ich unvoreingenommen jede Behauptung glauben würde.



Sein Hinweis auf den Typ ist trotzdem erst einmal völlig richtig, aber Argumente ad Hominem sind auch üblicherweise immer dein Mittel Argumente des Diskussionspartners auszuschalten.
Das ist wiedermal ein ganz billiger Versuch.



> Das ist nur Chemie. Wenn der Prozess einmal bekannt ist, kein Problem. Deshalb konnte auch die Aum-Sekte Sarin und der IS Loste herstellen.



Hm.. achso. Und außer Russland kann also niemand Typen von Nowitschok herstellen?
Der war gut Hoffgang-sollte ich mir in die Signatur schreiben.

Vorher bist du noch auf die klare Aussage dass jeder das herstellen kann ausgewichen und hast fälschlicherweise behauptet:
"Und warum muss der Autor dann extra betonen dass Russland nach "Meinung von Experten" das nicht geschafft hat?"

Der Autor behauptet das nicht extra, sondern als Information in einem langen Abschnitt wo es um die OPCW geht, da geht es nicht um Ablenkung oder einen angebl. Widerspruch.
Vermutlich deshalb weil viele Menschen durch die manipulative Berichterstattung glauben, dass nur Russland so etwas produzieren kann und sich nicht an die OPCW Gepflogenheiten hält.




> Wenn du z.b. immer von Verbotslisten sprichst, dort stehen Grundstoffe für Chemische Waffen drauf, nicht das Endprodukt als solches.




Das ist korrekt, der Iran hat unter anderem Nowitschok unter Aufsicht der OPCW synthetisiert. 




> Was hat das mit dem aktuellen Fall zu tun?


 

Das sollte darlegen, dass Geheimdienstmorde normalerweise nicht in die Öffentlichkeit dringen und stellt nur eine Annahme dar.
Ich bin davon überzeugt dass der russische Geheimdienst ab und zu unliebsame Personen ausschaltet, nur dafür Nowitschok zu benutzen ist einfach weit außerhalb jeder Logik.
Und sicher machen das auch andere Dienste - nur auch hier ohne extrem gefährlichen Substanzen.




> Jaja, ohne Whataboutism kommen sie halt nicht aus, die aufgeklärten Jungs aus der VT.




Das trifft dann wohl eher auf dich zu, denn dass Russland dieses Attentat begangen haben soll ist die lächerlichste VT seit Gleiwitz und das ist ja auch die Meinung die du offenbar vertreten willst, aber mit Logik lässt sich der offensichtlich nicht beikommen.
Denn es gibt weder ein vorhandenes Indiz, noch irgendeinen Beweis dafür, auch wenn du gerne das Gegenteil behaupten würdest.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=130&v=lDjKFxPd0YI


----------



## JePe (21. März 2018)

So viel Text, so wenig Inhalt. Beantwortest Du uns netterweise noch die, inzwischen mehrfach gestellte, Frage, warum die NATO-Achse des Boesen einen Krieg gegn Russland anzetteln will? Denn diese krude These ist ja irgendwie der Nagel, an dem alle Deine restlichen Theorien haengen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (21. März 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Denn diese krude These ist ja irgendwie der Nagel, an dem alle Deine restlichen Theorien haengen.



Nein, daran hängt gar nichts. Beantworte dir die Frage doch selber anhand der näheren Geschichte.
Es gibt immer Kräfte auf eine weitere Verschärfung der Lage hinarbeiten, weil sie glauben dadurch ihre Interessen durchsetzen können und es besser ist anstatt auf Verhandlungen zu setzen.
Mit dieser Strategie war man aber nie gut beraten und riskiert mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Krieg.

Du willst wissen welche Kräfte das sind? Hier hast du Lesestoff.
NATO-General gab Befehl fur Angriff auf russische Truppen - World Socialist Web Site
Russischer Einmarsch 1999: Showdown in Pristina - SPIEGEL ONLINE

"m außenpolitischen Establishment der USA gab es durchaus Kräfte, die zu einer solchen Konfrontation aufriefen, darunter der frühere Nationale Sicherheitsberater Zbigniew Brzezinski, der am 14. Juni im _Wall Street Journaleinen Kommentar mit dem Titel schrieb: "Die NATO muß den Machtspielen Rußlands ein Ende machen."__Schließlich wurde Clark jedoch offenbar von seinen Vorgesetzten im Pentagon und dem Weißen Haus zurückgepfiffen. Diese schienen auf die Warnungen der Briten gehört zu haben, daß eine Konfrontation mit den immer noch mit Atomwaffen gerüsteten Russen nicht ratsam sei._
_Clark war während des gesamten Krieges mit seinen militärischen und zivilen Vorgesetzten aneinandergeraten. Er drängte auf ein möglichst aggressives militärisches Vorgehen, egal wieviel Opfer es unter der Zivilbevölkerung und der NATO geben oder welche politischen Auswirkungen diese insbesondere in Europa haben würden."

_Ich bezweifle dass du die Causa Wesley Clark kennst, um auch hier wiedermal ein Beispiel zu nennen.
Dieser Trottel wollte wirklich Russland während dem Kosovokrieg angreifen und du bezweifelst wirklich, dass es Kräfte gebe die auf eine Konfrontation hinarbeiten.
Was willst du denn bitte sonst von mir hören?


----------



## compisucher (21. März 2018)

Na ja, wir befinden uns, wenn man so will, in einem Desinformationskrieg und selbstverständlich sieht da jeder so seine Wahrheiten.

Fakten sind bisher:
Zwei Zivilisten sind Opfer eines Attentats geworden, gemäß allen öffentlichen Informationen nach, mit einem Nervenkampfstoff.
Die britische Regierung hat erklärt, dass es sich um den militärischen Kampfstoff "Novichok" handeln würde.
Exilrussen, international anerkannte Experten, die in der Entwicklung chemischer Kampfstoffe in Russland tätig waren geben Statements ab, 
dass "Nowichok" in den Zeiten des Kalten Krieges (den wir offensichtlich wieder haben) zur Serienreife entwickelt wurde.
Russland dementiert, ebenfalls mit anerkannten Experten, dass dieser Kampfstoff jemals über theoretische Überlegungen hinaus  weiter entwickelt wurde.

Weitere Fakten:
Falls es Novichok tatsächlich ist, lässt es sich nicht in einer einfachen Hinterhofküche zusammenbasteln, dazu ist es chemisch zu Komplex ( da kenne ich mich ein "bisschen" aus) 
und von mehreren hundert bekannten chemischen Unterarten sind m. W. nur 4 oder 5 so stabil, 
dass es als Kampfstoff in flüssiger oder Pulverform zum Einsatz kommen könnte.

Auch aus meinem Fachwissen heraus,  darf ich mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass die chemischen Konzerne z. B. in D. technisch derzeit nicht in der Lage wären,
diese Verbindung (die ja chemisch durchaus allgemein bekannt ist) herzustellen.
Das Invest in eine solche Anlage beziffere ich mal grob auf mehrere hundert Millionen Euro!

In der Fachwelt öffentlich bekannte Anlagen, die technologisch grob in diese Richtung ausgelegt wären, und mit relativ wenig Aufwand in eine Kleinproduktion (5-50 kg/Jahr) gehen könnten, gibt es nur 5 Stück weltweit:
2*Russland, 1*China, 1*Tschechien, 1*Weißrussland


Eine Vorverurteilung Russlands als Staat oder gar der Einzelperson Putin halte ich deswegen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt für unangebracht,
da es keine dezidierten Beweise gibt und gleichzeitig auch eine diplomatische Klärung der Angelegenheit ungleich erschwert wird.

Dies versehen mit der Randbemerkung, dass ich definitiv kein Freund Putins bin, weil er gerade aus dem wunderschönen Russland auf dem Weg in die Demokratie wieder einen totalitären Staat macht.


Somit ergeben sich erst einmal Fragen:

Kann die (hoffentlich) unabhängige jetzt eingeleitete internationale Untersuchung den Kampfstoff verifizieren und beweisen?
Wer hatte ein Interesse, dass der ehemalige Doppelagent liquidiert wird?
Die Attentäter müssen uneingeschränkten Zugang zu einer hochkomplexen chemischen Anlage mit mehreren hundert (!) Mitarbeitern haben, welcher Staat stellt solche Ressourcen zu Verfügung?
Warum in aller Welt wird ein Attentat mit einer solch markanten Substanz durchgeführt, dass alleine aus der Historie heraus mit dem Finger in eine bestimmte Richtung zeigt?

Ebenfalls Randbemerkung: 
Ich bin sehr gespannt auf das Untersuchungsergebnis, denn bei genügend vorhandener Untersuchungsmasse (es reichen wenige Moleküle dafür) lässt sich der Herstellungsort bis auf wenige hundert Kilometer eingrenzen (spezifische Isotopenverteilung).


Aus meiner sehr subjektiven Sicht gibt es mehrere Szenarien:

1. Russland als Staat ist tatsächlich verantwortlich, frei nach dem Motto "das Zeugs haben wir eh schon, also lasst es uns benutzen". Vorgehensweise dilettantisch = passt nicht zum KGB. Motiv unklar. Zugang ja.

2. (ehemalige) Geheimdienstkreise aus Russland wollen einen Verräter bestrafen (so eine Motivation traue ich dem russischen Naturell durchaus zu). Motiv klar. Zugang ja., evtl. über Weißrussland.

3. China säht böses Blut. Motiv unklar. Zugang ja.

4. US-Geheimdienste schärfen am Feindbild Russland. Diverse Motive vorhanden (Russlandaffäre/Trump; Bedrohung baltische Staaten usw.) Zugang (über Tschechien oder Geheimanlagen) ja.

5. Extrem viele Oligarchen Russlands wohnen (als Zweitwohnsitz) in London. Diese haben bestimmt nicht ihre Milliarden mit ehrlicher Arbeit verdient.
Gleichzeitig sind viele Exilagenten und Dissidenten in der Stadt, die mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit mehr wissen, als es den Oligarchen lieb ist. 
Deren mafiöse Strukturen sind ja hinlänglich bekannt und es fällt auf, dass dies ja nicht der einzige tote Russe in Form von Mord/blöder Unfall u. dgl.  in letzter Zeit in GB ist. Motiv wäre u. U. da (Erpressung?) Zugang bedingt, aber ja.

Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, erscheint mir 2, 4 oder 5  (mit Schwerpunkt auf 5) wahrscheinlicher, als eine direkte Aktion des russischen Staates...

PS: 
Was ich ja gar nicht verstehe, ist, dass es im Vorfeld scheinbar nicht ein einziges Telefonat zw. May und Putin zu dem Thema gab.
Nach dem Motto: "Hey Vladimir, wir haben ein Problem. Ich muss an die Öffentlichkeit, wenn du mir nicht kurzfristig eine "Lösung" anbietest."
Als Putin hätte man sagen können: "Ich kläre das intern, halte die Flossen still, Theresa" oder "Frag Finn äh.. quatsch frag  Trump oder Xi , der kennt Details..."


----------



## Schaffe89 (21. März 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Was ich ja gar nicht verstehe, ist, dass es im Vorfeld scheinbar nicht ein einziges Telefonat zw. May und Putin zu dem Thema gab.



Man will es halt öffentlich ausschlachten bis zum geht nicht mehr.



> In der Fachwelt öffentlich bekannte Anlagen, die technologisch grob in diese Richtung ausgelegt wären, und mit relativ wenig Aufwand in eine Kleinproduktion (5-50 kg/Jahr) gehen könnten, gibt es nur 5 Stück weltweit:
> 2*Russland, 1*China, 1*Tschechien, 1*Weißrussland



Ich teile deinen Beitrag komplett bis auf diese Aussage, es wäre so schwierig dieses Gift in kleiner Menge herzustellen, das dachte man im Fall des Saringases auch.
Wenn die OPCW das ordentlich untersucht, wird man ja sehen ob das von militärischer Qualität ist, oder ob es sich nur um ein ungereinigtes Rohprodukt handelt.
Dass Skripal und seine Tochter immernoch nicht tot sind, dürfte eher für ein halbgares Nowitschok sprechen.
Insgesamt muss man sagen dass Skripal gar nicht mehr für Russland selbst interessant ist, vielmehr dürfte es sich um Nutznieser Geopolitischer Machtspiele handeln.
Und unter den Nutzniesern würde ich Russland nicht mit dazunehmen, sondern eher ausschließen.

Praktisch ist auch, dass Porton Down nur einen Steinwurf weit weg vom Tatort liegt und dass diese Einrichtung eigentlich leicht die Mittel hätte um Kleinstmengen davon herzustellen.
Man braucht nur einen verrückten Wissenschaftler dem man jede Menge Kohle bietet der dann Kleinstmengen davon ausbringt.
Wie war das nochmal mit den Antraxanschlägen in den USA?

"Die *Anthrax-Anschläge 2001 (engl. Anthrax attacks) in den USA wurden im Verlauf mehrerer Wochen nach dem 18. September 2001 (eine Woche nach den Terroranschlägen am 11. September 2001) verübt. Briefe mit Milzbrandsporen wurden an mehrere Nachrichtensender und Senatoren verschickt. Fünf Menschen starben. Ein Nachspiel der Anschläge war der Erlass des Antiterrorgesetzes USA PATRIOT Act. Am 6. August 2008 beschuldigten FBI und Justizministerium Bruce Edwards Ivins, alleinig für die Anschläge verantwortlich gewesen zu sein. Eine Woche zuvor hatte er Selbstmord begangen.[SUP][1]"
[/SUP]*[SUP]Man hatte also die politischen Entscheidungen getroffen, bevor irgendetwas geklärt war und der Herr Edwards Ivins begang dann "Selbstmord", bevor er noch was dazu sagen konnte.Äußerst praktische Vorgehensweise und es wäre nicht weit hergeholt in dieser Causa die Nato, die Länder oder wen auch immer zu einer erneuten Entscheidung zu zwingen bevor man weiß wer es war oder was genau die Sachlage darstellt.




> Das Erfordernis, Richter bei Telefon- oder Internetüberwachung als Kontrollinstanz einzusetzen, wurde weitgehend aufgehoben, dadurch werden die Abhörrechte des FBI deutlich erweitert. Der zuständige Richter muss zwar von einer Überwachung informiert werden, dieser ist jedoch verpflichtet, die entsprechende Abhöraktion zu genehmigen. Telefongesellschaften und Internetprovider müssen ihre Daten offenlegen.
> Hausdurchsuchungen dürfen ohne Wissen der betreffenden Person durchgeführt werden.
> Die Entscheidung, ob eine Vereinigung als terroristisch eingestuft wird, geht an das Justiz- und Außenministerium über.
> Ausländer dürfen wegen der Mitgliedschaft in einer der vom Justiz- und Außenministerium definierten terroristischen Vereinigung abgeschoben werden.
> ...




Also mich würde nicht wundern wenn aufgrund dieses Ereignis irgendwelche halbgaren Beschlüsse folgen werden.
Denn in der Politik ist es seit Jahrzehnten Usus mit False Flag Operationen oder sehr zweifelhaften Ereignissen Dinge zu ändern, wenn man ansonsten dafür keine Mehrheit erhalten würde.Muss man halt ein wenig nachhelfen.
Heute braucht man dafür noch ein großes Labor und jede Menge Mitarbeiter und am nächsten Tag ist es ein Einzeltäter... der Spielraum für solche Dinge ist unendlich groß.
Je nachdem wie man es halt gerade braucht.


[/SUP]


----------



## JePe (21. März 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Dieser Trottel wollte wirklich Russland während dem Kosovokrieg angreifen(...)



Nein, er wollte die russischen Truppen auf dem Flughafen in Pristina umstellen. Das ist gewiss nicht diplomatisch, aber eben auch kein Angriff auf russisches Hoheitsgebiet (denn zu dem zaehlt der Kosovo nicht - jedenfalls noch nicht, aber vielleicht gibt es ja  auch da irgendwnn ein "Referendum" wie schon auf der Krim oder in Tschetschenien), sondern waere die militaerische Reaktion auf eine vorangegangene militaerische Aktion gewesen. Der mordluesterne General Clark und die ihm unterstellten Soldaten waren uebrigens im Rahmen der KFOR-Mission dort - gedeckt durch die Resolution 1244 der UN. Mit welchem Recht hielten sich die russischen Truppen dort auf? Merkwuerdig, dass Dich dieses Detail so gar nicht stoert, bist Du doch sonst einer derjenigen, die am lautesten aus dem, ihnen voellig unbekannten, Voelkerrecht zitieren ... jedenfalls dann, wenn man es EU, USA, NATO, Westen oder sonst irgendeinem Mitglied der ganz privaten Achse des Boesen um die Ohren schlagen kann.

Davon abgesehen ist auch das wieder nur ein wer, aber keine sinnstiftende Antwort auf die Frage nach dem warum. Warum koennte irgendeine der vorgenannten Maechte einen Krieg wollen, dessen Ausgang keinen Vorteil braechte? Darauf haette ich noch immer gerne eine Antwort. Aber bitte, benutze die Frage nicht zum x-ten Male nur als Steigbuegel, um auf Dein Verschwoerungspferd zu steigen und durchs Forum zu paradieren. Danke.


----------



## compisucher (21. März 2018)

Na ja, es ist chemisch überaus komplex, eine solche Verbindung zw. Phosphoratom über ein Sauerstoffatom zu einem Chloratom herzustellen und Natrium soll auch noch dabei sein ...kopfschüttel...
Das Molekül ist nahezu ständig nahe an der (sehr gefährlichen) Eigenreaktion, was eine direkte Laborbearbeitung unmöglich macht, sondern nur hinter Panzerglas und Roboterarmen in einem Reinraum bewerkstelligt werden kann.

Und in der Tat wundert es mich ein wenig, dass wenn es rein hergestellt ist (ich nehme jetzt der Einfachheit halber die Staubform an),
dass es dann irgendwie "offen" (Blumenstrauß, Koffer usw.) transportiert wurde.

Über Hautkontakt oder Einatmen reichen ja wieder wenige Moleküle und man fällt tot um...

Gegen ein Rohprodukt (wie auch immer) spricht, das das Zeugs in der Regel völlig instabil ist und nach Millisekunden wieder zerfällt...

Man muss aber auch wissen, dass die Molekülstrukturen (der Abarten) sehr einzigartig sind und ich glaube schon, dass die Briten das so, auch sehr schnell, festgestellt haben.
Auch wenn der unbedarfte Chemiker sich zuerst mal gewundert hat, dass es so was überhaupt gibt.

Wie schon geschrieben, spreche ich mich gegen die Vorverurteilung Russlands auch aus.
Motive -ob die Meinigen oder auch andere- dürfte es genügend geben.

Das Kernproblem sehe ich an der von der britischen Regierung in aller Öffentlichkeit vorgetragenen Vorwürfe.

Selbst wenn es stimmen sollte und Putin einen direkten Befehl ausgesprochen hätte, ist es kontraproduktiv für die Zukunft, denn es schürt eine Konflikt- oder gar Kriegsgefahr.
Das kann nicht im Interesse der Bevölkerung von GB oder Russland oder gar der Welt sein.

In der Demokratie werden Politiker deswegen gewählt, damit sie den Frieden und Wohlstand der Bevölkerung sichern und nicht das Kriegsbeil ausgraben.

So was sollte man in aller Stille auf diplomatischem Wege lösen und das hat nichts mit Duckmäusertum zu tun.
Gerade ein Naturell wie Putin würde das schätzen und lieber dafür einen ökonomischen oder politisch vertretbaren Preis dafür zahlen.
Aber welche Reaktion bleibt Putin denn fünf Tage vor seiner Wiederwahl übrig, wenn er in der Weltöffentlichkeit so angegriffen wird?

Die Politik im Allgemeinen in dieser Causa ist genau so unprofessionell wie der oder die Attentäter...


----------



## Schaffe89 (21. März 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und in der Tat wundert es mich ein wenig, dass wenn es rein hergestellt ist (ich nehme jetzt der Einfachheit halber die Staubform an),
> dass es dann irgendwie "offen" (Blumenstrauß, Koffer usw.) transportiert wurde.



Würde nicht der Überbringer des Blumenstrauß schon alleine daran sterben, bzw müssten die Opfer nicht schon lange tot sein?
Was mich an der Geschichte nicht überzeugt ist, dass die Opfer immernoch leben.
Ein Anschlag professionell durchgeführt und das Opfer immernoch nicht tot?
Halte ich für einen Rohrkrepierer, wer weiß ob die Tochter und Skripal überhaupt mit diesem Gift vergiftet wurden.
Vielleicht ist das alles nur eine False Flag und die beiden hatten Schlafmittel eingenommen...



> Gegen ein Rohprodukt (wie auch immer) spricht, das das Zeugs in der Regel völlig instabil ist und nach Millisekunden wieder zerfällt...



Und wenn man  - da es ja auch ein Zwei Komponenten Produkt sein kann, dieses auf den Blumenstrauß aufbringt und es dann mit der anderen Komponente in Berührung kommt und schließlich  reagiert, ist das nicht möglich? Da kann es durchaus eine Art Rohprodukt sein.
Denn so wie ich das verfolgt hab, lässt sich das auch aus Pflanzenschutzmitteln herstellen - kann natürlich aber auch falsch sein.


----------



## JePe (21. März 2018)

@compisucher:

... grundsaetzlich neige ich dazu, Dir Recht zu geben - bis auf den Punkt mit Putins Naturell. Diplomatie ist ja aller Ehren wert - aber wenn tatsaechlich Russland eine C-Waffe eingesetzt haette, waere das nicht nur irgendeine rote Linie, die da ueberschritten wurde. Meiner Einschaetzung nach neigt Putin eher dazu, Diplomatie als Unentschlossenheit auszulegen und eine gemaessigte Reaktion fuer Schwaeche zu halten. Ohnehin ist sein aussenpolitischer Ansatz ein ungleich pragmatischerer als der "des Westens" und ist Putin eher an fuer ihn / Russland vorteilhaften Allianzen als an Konsens interessiert. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklaeren, warum sich in England die toten Ex-Agenten mittlerweile stapeln und Russland zur Tuerkei (die vor gar nicht all zu langer Zeit ein russisches Kampfflugzeug abgeschossen hat) mittlerweile vergleichsweise gute Beziehungen unterhaelt. Eine werte-orientierte Politik kann ich darin jedenfalls nicht erkennen. Und wenn doch, gefallen mir die Werte nicht.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das alles nur eine False Flag und die beiden hatten Schlafmittel eingenommen...



Endlich! ist die Katze aus dem Sack. Es waren nicht die Russen als Rechtsnachfolger der Sowjetunion, die mutmasslich mit einer sowjetischen C-Waffe einen Abtruennigen beseitigt haben; Nein, es war der MI6. Oder die CIA. Oder Herr Soros (dem wahrscheinlich auch die Pizzeria gehoert) persoenlich. Hat Angela das Fluchtauto gefahren?

Irgendwie fuehren bei Dir alle Wege nach Washington. Duerfen wir uns noch auf eine Antwort auf die Frage nach dem warum freuen? Oder hast Du dafuer gerade keine Zeit, weil Du da etwas ganz, ganz Grossem auf der Spur bist?


----------



## compisucher (21. März 2018)

@Schaffe89: 
Ähnliche sehr deckungsgleiche Überlegungen.
"False Flag" und vor allem, wenn es herauskommen würde, wäre fatal für die verantwortliche Macht - so was könnte einen Krieg auslösen...
Das 2-Komponenten Thema wäre denkbar. 
Wie erwähnt, bin ein wenig bewandert in der Materie, aber nicht so, dass ich eine Machbarkeit verneinen oder bejahen könnte.

Ich bin aber voll bei dir, wie du zuvor geschrieben hast, dass eine direkte Verwicklung des Kemels eher die unwahrscheinlichste Variante sein dürfte.

@JePe:
Auch hier wie schon geschrieben, ich bin kein Putin-Befürworter, aber ich versuche, Motive möglichst neutral zu verstehen.
Das schlimmste an dem Versuch der objektiven Neutralität ist stets, dass sie vom eigenen subjektiven Gedankengang überlagert wird und führt -zumindest bei mir- oftmals auch zu eingefärbten Erkenntnissen.
Schlecht, wenn man die Wahrheit sucht...

Ja, bin ich bei dir, Putin hat nicht viel mit "unseren" Werten gemein und nutzt die Schwäche und Uneinigkeit des "Westens" (wer auch immer dazugehört) zu seinem Profit.
Aus seiner Sicht der Dinge ist es aber eine notwendige Reaktion darauf, dass Russland landläufig (und vielleicht verbal zu überheblich) als Schwellenland gesehen und und schlimmer - oftmals so behandelt wird.

Ihm gelingt es nun mal, auch die ärmsten Schlucker in Russland dahinter zu einen, dass alles auf einen gekränkten russischen Nationalstolz hinausläuft - und dies, wenn man ehrlich ist, zurecht.
Auch wenn die Ursache sogar eigenverschuldet in Russland zu suchen hat, wurmt es den gemeinen Russen sehr und er nutzt die Situation geschickt + klavierspielend aus.
An mancher Stelle auf "Augenhöhe" hätte vielleicht in der Vergangenheit Schlimmeres verhindern können.

Und wenn man genau hinschaut, sind die rechtsnationalen Tendenzen in Ungarn und Polen nichts anderes als das Unwohlsein der Bevölkerung, dass die EU + Nato zwars schick und lukrativ sind, 
aber wer schützt uns denn vor dem bösen Russen (einschleimende Zuwendung zum Feind=Ungarn, Griechenland, Türkei oder Hetze=Polen), der eigentlich ja nur deswegen böse geworden ist, weil wir unfair geworden sind oder was war da noch davor???
Da bedarf es noch keinen einzigen Flüchtling als "Sahnehäubchen" und Überlagerung dazu...

Türkei und Russland ist schön, zwei Despoten im Wiener Walzer Takt, oder auch nicht.
Was hat Erdogan vom Hoffnungsträger der westlichen Welt zum Despoten gemacht? 
Ich weiss es natürlich nicht, aber aus actio erfolgt stets reactio und bitte festhalten -ich glaube zu wissen das er tatsächlich glaubt, das er alles zum Wohle des türkischen Volkes macht und alle (ehemalige) Partner ihn verraten hätten...

Erdogan ist allerdings bestenfalls ein Läufer auf dem Schachbrett, die Typen, die die Königin in der Hand halten, sind Xi oder Putin, Trump liegt als geschlagener Bauer schon längst am Rande des Brettes.

Ach ja, rote Linie, ich weiss, was du meinst und emotional auch vollkommen bei dir.
Allerdings sind rote Linien auszusprechen oder durch Taten rote Linien zu zeichnen, zwei unterschiedliche Dinge. Das Erstere sind Papiertiger, das Zweitere Menschenfresser...

Unbedacht der Tatsache, dass zwei unglückliche Menschen, Tochter und Vater bedauernswerter Weise mit dem Tode ringen...
Wären es Paria im Slum von Dehli oder Flüchtlinge vor Lampedusa - keine Sau von uns würde das interessieren, obwohl der Maßstab identisch ist, zwei Menschen...

Alleinig weil FEINDBILDER in unseren Köpfen sind, ist es anders.
Ist diese unterschiedliche Wertung auch gerecht?
Ich weiss es nicht...


----------



## Schaffe89 (21. März 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Endlich! ist die Katze aus dem Sack. Es waren nicht die Russen als Rechtsnachfolger der Sowjetunion, die mutmasslich mit einer sowjetischen C-Waffe einen Abtruennigen beseitigt haben;



Ich halte es aus mehreren bereits genannten Gruenden fuer recht unwahrscheinlich dass die Russen damit etwas zu tun haben, ich denke lediglich in alle Richtungen, damit will ich nicht sagen dass die Russen es zu 100% nicht waren, nur eben reichlich plump und albern.

PS: Spar dir doch mal deine persoenlichen Spitzen, albern.
Frag dich doch mal warum die Opfer immernoch nicht tot sind. Militaerisches Nowitschok? Wohl kaum.


----------



## JePe (21. März 2018)

Noe. Ich frage Dich, warum der Westen einen Krieg gegen Russland heraufbeschwoeren will. Und das nun schon seit vielen Seiten. Hast Du darauf eine Antwort oder faellt das in die Kategorie Naturgesetz?


----------



## blautemple (21. März 2018)

Na weil das so schön in seine Logik passt


----------



## hoffgang (21. März 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Also das ist bisher dein Versuch hier Menschen zu diskreditieren die offensichtlich Fakten liefern - die dir halt einfach nicht gefallen.
> Deine angeblichen Widersprüche änder´n nichts daran dass jede Hinterhofklitsche diese Stoffe in geringer Menge produzieren kann, bzw einen Typ davon wie er in der Sowjetunion vor Jahrzehnten hergestellt wurde, du hast immernoch nicht verstanden was "ein Typ davon" bedeutet, das bedeutet nämlich dass die ganze Spur gar nicht nach Russland weist.
> In den Medien wurde die genaue Erklärung  völlig ignoriert, was wiedermal den Beleg dafür darstellt, dass die Medien nicht frei sind.



Das sind keine Fakten. Das sind Behauptungen, bestenfalls ist das Meinung.
Die von Dir gepostete Website schreibt einen Artikel der inhaltlich falsch ist (Siehe die Verweise auf die "Chemiewaffenliste"), der ungeprüft Aussagen von dritten zitiert deren Kompetenz & Motivation zu dem Thema DEUTLICH bestritten werden dürfen und der den eigentlichen Sachverhalt zu verwässern versucht indem er auf Dritte ablenkt (Israel / Amerika).
Wie schon so oft, nur weil es in DEIN Weltbild passt bedeutet das NICHT dass hier "Fakten" präsentiert werden.

Du quotest ein Video eines ehemaligen Botschafters, ehemalig, entlassen, der bereits in der Vergangenheit sehr dubiose Aussagen zum Thema Russland vom Stapel gelassen hat. (Hat behauptet ER kenne denjenigen der die Demokraten Emails geleaked hat und es war auf keinen Fall Russland... klar...)
Aber wie so oft ist Dir sowas egal. Wenn jemand sagt, schreibt oder postet was in dein Weltbild passt dann wird jeglicher Zweifel ausgeblendet. Denn die Botschaft ist in deinen Informationskreisen was zählt, nicht die Glaubwürdigkeit der Quelle. 
Das ist erschreckend und traurig zugleich, leider heutzutage Realität.

Und ja, ich glaub Craig Murray kein Wort, nicht ein einziges. Es hat seinen Grund warum er ehemaliger Botschafter ist und heute sein Geld mit Romanen verdient.
Wie kommts eigentlich dass immer solche abgestürzten Typen diejenigen sind die auf einmal die "Wahrheit" kennen? Warum muss das so sein?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Du hast dir wohl einen Wecker eingestellt, wann Schaffe etwas postet und Hauptsache dagegenhalten, völlig egal um was es geht.
> Überleg dir mal ob du auf dem Niveau weiter Diskussionen führen willst. Sollte sowas nochmal kommen, dann werd ich nicht mehr drauf eingehen.



1.) Ja, ich schau gerne was du postest, es ist soo viel dabei was man defintiv richtig stellen muss. 
2.) Denk dran, du hast erst nen Forenbann im GPP Thread kassiert, wohl weil du so niveauvoll diskutiert hast. Also bitte, Glashausbewohner sollten nicht mit Steinen schmeißen. 




compisucher schrieb:


> Auch aus meinem Fachwissen heraus,  darf ich mit Fug und Recht  behaupten, dass die chemischen Konzerne z. B. in D. technisch derzeit  nicht in der Lage wären,
> diese Verbindung (die ja chemisch durchaus allgemein bekannt ist) herzustellen. Das Invest in eine solche Anlage beziffere ich mal grob auf mehrere hundert Millionen Euro!



Als widersprichst du damit definitiv der Aussage welche im Artikel den Schaffe gepostet hat vorkommt?
_"Zweifellos verfügt Israel über genauso große technische Fähigkeiten wie jeder andere Staat, „Novishoks“ künstlich herzustellen"_
Gut, hätten wir geklärt dass wie von mir erwähnt, der Autor keine Ahnung hat, keine "Fakten" präsentiert, sondern nur Meinungen daherschwafelt.




compisucher schrieb:


> Unbedacht der Tatsache, dass zwei unglückliche Menschen, Tochter und Vater bedauernswerter Weise mit dem Tode ringen...
> Wären es Paria im Slum von Dehli oder Flüchtlinge vor Lampedusa - keine Sau von uns würde das interessieren, obwohl der Maßstab identisch ist, zwei Menschen...



Seh ich etwas anders.
Wie der Fall Litwinenko zeigt dieser hier die Verwundbarkeit von Staaten.
Jemand hat augenscheinlich eine C-Waffe in Großbritannien freigesetzt... Das ist mehr als nur ein Mordanschlag sondern ein echtes Problem für die Innere Sicherheit dieses Landes.
Man sollte sowas nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen, denn egal wer es am Ende war, er sendet damit auch die Botschaft diese Stoffe in ein NATO Land verbringen zu können.

Die Aufmerksamkeit auf diesen Vorfall kommt nicht von den Opfern, sondern vom Potential der Verwundbarkeit das dahintersteckt.




RtZk schrieb:


> Warum lasst ihr euch überhaupt noch darauf ein, wenn  Schaffe wieder mit seinen Verschwörungstheorien beginnt?
> Es sollte doch mittlerweile bekannt sein, dass er jede Verschwörungstheorie die er auf schnappt sofort glaubt und verbreitet.
> Apropos gehört er eigentlich auch zu den flach Erdlern?




Selbe Antwort wie immer:
Lass VT unkommentiert und irgendjemand der noch nie davon gehört hat fällt drauf rein.
Bilde eine Gegenmeinung und derjenige merkt dass es nicht "die eine Wahrheit" gibt.


----------



## RtZk (21. März 2018)

Warum lasst ihr euch überhaupt noch darauf ein, wenn Schaffe wieder mit seinen Verschwörungstheorien beginnt? 
Es sollte doch mittlerweile bekannt sein, dass er jede Verschwörungstheorie die er auf schnappt sofort glaubt und verbreitet. 
Apropos gehört er eigentlich auch zu den flach Erdlern?


----------



## compisucher (21. März 2018)

Hallo Hoffgang,
ich habe keine Ahnung, woher der Autor des Artikels dezidierte Infos hat, dass Israel geeignete Anlagen hierfür hätte und möchte das auch nicht bewerten.

Ich kann (grob) abschätzen, was dafür notwendig ist und weiss aus Fachzeitschriften auch, welche zivile Anlagen auf der Welt dies stemmen könnten.
Dazu muss ergänzen, die in der Chemiebranche bekannten Anlagen, es wäre vermessen zu behaupten, dies würde (geheime) militärische Anlagen mit inkludieren.

Trotz dieser obigen vorsichtigen Worte kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass ein solch kleiner Staat entsprechend riesige Wasservolumen (großer Fluss o. ä.) für Kühlung und Spülung nebst komplexer Klärreinigung vorhält.
Ein richtig großes Kohle-/Gas- oder gar Atomkraftwerk in der Nähe wäre auch von Vorteil.
Wir reden hier nicht von einem Labor, sondern weit darüber hinaus von einem dafür notwendigen Industriekomplex.
Wir reden hier definitiv von Anlagen wie diese tschechische:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumal Israel jetzt nicht als bekannter Expertenstaat in Richtung Chemie unterwegs ist.
Da bedarf es einiger klugen Köpfe und die Anzahl hochrangiger Chemieexperten in Israel ist m. W. einfach zu wenig, um solch einen Prozess anzufahren.

Nein, die mögen (mit US-Hilfe?) Atombomben bauen können, aber das glaube ich einfach nicht.


----------



## Atze-Peng (21. März 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Noe. Ich frage Dich, warum der Westen einen Krieg gegen Russland heraufbeschwoeren will. Und das nun schon seit vielen Seiten. Hast Du darauf eine Antwort oder faellt das in die Kategorie Naturgesetz?



Och. Gründe gibt es genug. Von einfacher Machtgier, Brandschatzen (besonders die Amerikaner, siehe Libyen und Irak), um von dem innerpolitischen Desaster innerhalb der EU-Länder abzulenken, Größenwahn, etc.


----------



## RtZk (21. März 2018)

Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Och. Gründe gibt es genug. Von einfacher Machtgier, Brandschatzen (besonders die Amerikaner, siehe Libyen und Irak), um von dem innerpolitischen Desaster innerhalb der EU-Länder abzulenken, Größenwahn, etc.



Ah, du verräts mir bestimmt was für eine Macht du besitzt, nachdem dein eigenes Land eingeäschert wurde? Und nein, ein konventioneller Krieg zwischen Russland und den Vereinigten Staaten ist nicht sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Atze-Peng (21. März 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ah, du verräts mir bestimmt was für eine Macht du besitzt, nachdem dein eigenes Land eingeäschert wurde? Und nein, ein konventioneller Krieg zwischen Russland und den Vereinigten Staaten ist nicht sehr wahrscheinlich.



Krieg ist niemals sehr wahrscheinlich. Hat in der Geschichte dennoch nie dazu geführt, das es keine Kriege gab. Und ich bezweifle ganz stark, das wir ganz urplötzlich aus der Geschichte gelernt haben und die gleichen Fehler nicht eventuell wiederholen werden.


----------



## compisucher (21. März 2018)

Ich  glaube ein konventioneller Krieg ist generell in Europa eher unwahrscheinlich, schlichtweg, weil keiner militärisch mehr dazu in der Lage ist.
Die Zeiten sind vorbei, in denen mehrere duzend Divisionen, egal von wem, über die Landkarte geschoben wurden.
Betrachtet man die Ausfallquoten an militärischem Großgerät bei Manövern oder auch im Lybienengagement oder auch im nicht vorhandenen Ukraineengagement der Russen und nimmt den Verteidigungsetat von 40 Mrd. € (nahezu gleich wie der von D.) noch dazu,
so geht diese "Bedrohung" faktisch gegen null.

Jetzt wirds interessant, die Russen können wirklich große, aber sinnfreie A-Bomben werfen, weil das Ergebniss absolute Unbewohnbartkeit bedeutet.
Die USA wollen jetzt aber wieder "kleine" taktische A-Bomben weiterentwickeln, die einen Hybridkrieg  in den Bereich des Möglichen bringen = saugefährlich für das wohltarierte Kräftegleichgewicht...

Die EU, werter Atze-Peng, ist ein Wirtschaftsinteressenverband mit dem rosaroten Brillengestell eines vereinigten Europas, dass ich persönlich begrüßen würde, aber den Bewohnern im allgemeinen schlichtweg die Reife dafür abspreche.
Die EU wird den Teufel tun, sich militärisch zu betätigen.

Der Einsatz der USA in Lybien gab es nie, sieht man mal von einem kleinen Luftgefecht und einem Angriff auf das Zelt von Gaddafi ab und dies lange vor dessen Sturz  

Der Irak hat nichts mit Machtgier der USA zu tun, der Irak war und ist völlig bedeutungslos.
Die USA waren und sind dort, weil der Irak ein paar Jahre zuvor Kuwait überfallen hatte (sehr viel Geld + Öl) und weil es eigentlich ein Ausrufezeichen gegen einen ungleich stärkeren Gegner war = Iran (ja die, wo sich alles unsicher sind, ob die nun die Bombe schon haben oder nicht - lieber Vorsicht....)

Direkt geht nicht, weil die Russen gut Freund sind + Vietnam II unerwünscht, machen musste man aber was, weil die Saudis + Israelis drängeln = Erzfeind zum Iran, Hegemonialmächte

Ach so, Afghanistan - da wo wir die Freiheit am Hindukusch verteidigen, was für eine Farce.
CIA spendiert Mohnblumen und der deutsche Michel bewacht diese...

Schon mal einen Muhadejin als Bombenattentäter in Europa festgestellt? Nein? = aha
Woher stammte Bin Laden? -Saudi Arabien = Aha
Woher kamen größtenteils die 9/11 Attentäter? = Saudi Arabien = Aha
Wo wohnte Bin Laden jahrelang unbehelligt?= Pakistan = Aha
Alles sinnfei? Ja? = Aha


----------



## Nightslaver (21. März 2018)

Mal was zur Auflockerung:

Schon verblüffend diese Ähnlichkeit. Man könnte fast anhand der Bilder meinen unser Sigmar Gabriel wäre mit Kim Yong Un irgendwie verwannt, sozusagen wäre das dann wohl Kim Yong Gabriel, oder das nordkoreanische Mopelchen wäre das da der unseren Leopard 2 begutachtet und nicht unser Sigmar... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ganz ehrlich, ich finde die Ähnlichkeit wirklich in vielerlei Hinsicht verblüffend.


----------



## Atze-Peng (21. März 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich  glaube ein konventioneller Krieg ist generell in Europa eher unwahrscheinlich, schlichtweg, weil keiner militärisch mehr dazu in der Lage ist.
> Die Zeiten sind vorbei, in denen mehrere duzend Divisionen, egal von wem, über die Landkarte geschoben wurden.
> Betrachtet man die Ausfallquoten an militärischem Großgerät bei Manövern oder auch im Lybienengagement oder auch im nicht vorhandenen Ukraineengagement der Russen und nimmt den Verteidigungsetat von 40 Mrd. € (nahezu gleich wie der von D.) noch dazu,
> so geht diese "Bedrohung" faktisch gegen null.



Und dennoch kann ein in die Ecke gedrängtes Tier immer beißen. Ich halte es für naiv zu denken, das ein Krieg nahezu nicht möglich ist nur aus irgendwelchen scheinbar rationalen Gründen.
Insbesondere dann, wenn beide Seiten immer mehr dazu tun dies zu eskalieren. Sei as Flugmanöver, sei es das Handelsembargo (es gab mal eine Zeit da war dies mit einer Kriegserklärung gleichzusetzen). Wenn die Ukraine nachwievor im Bürgerkrieg steht. Wenn Erdogan schon angekündigt hat sich diverse griechische Inseln zurückzuerobern zu wollen. Wenn das Wirtschaftswachstum nicht ausreicht um den negativen Trend der höheren Kosten, Inflation, etc. auszugleichen. Flugmanöver an Grenzen sowohl von der NATO als auch den Russen um Stärke zu zeigen. Es könnte immer so weiter gehen.
Im Endeffekt kann und wird es immer mehrere brodelnde Herde geben und wenn dann mal ein kleiner Funken auf einen jener springt kann das eine ganz große Kettenreaktion auslösen. Das war bei fast jedem größeren Krieg in der Weltgeschichte so.

Und wie klein der Funken sein kann, haben im Endeffekt die Lehman Brothers 2007/2008 gezeigt. Ein wenig verzockt, die 4. größte Bank der USA (und nichtmal eine Weltweit operierende Bank) an die Wand gefahren und fast die ganze westliche Wirtschaft bricht zusammen.


Daher halte ich es durchaus für Wunschdenken und Naivität zu sagen, das es nahezu keine Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen potentiellen Krieg gibt. Die gibt es sehr wohl. Und diese Wahrscheinlichkeit hat sich in den letzten 10-15 Jahren definitiv erhöht.
Wie hoch jene Wahrscheinlichkeit nun ist, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Das muss jeder für sich selbst herausfinden und entscheiden. Aber sie ist definitiv nicht "faktisch gegen null".




compisucher schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds interessant, die Russen können wirklich große, aber sinnfreie A-Bomben werfen, weil das Ergebniss absolute Unbewohnbartkeit bedeutet.
> Die USA wollen jetzt aber wieder "kleine" taktische A-Bomben weiterentwickeln, die einen Hybridkrieg  in den Bereich des Möglichen bringen = saugefährlich für das wohltarierte Kräftegleichgewicht...



Ich kenne mich nur sehr bedingt mit der russischen Militärtechnologie aus. Daher vermag ich es nicht zu sagen, welche Möglichkeiten die Russen selber haben. Allerdings würde ich deren technologischen Möglichkeiten nicht unterschätzen. Russland hat schon seit Jahrzehnten und Jahrhunderten eine Menge kluger Köpfe hervorgebracht. Wenn auch möglicherweise nur durch Quantität der Population bedingt.




compisucher schrieb:


> Die EU, werter Atze-Peng, ist ein Wirtschaftsinteressenverband mit dem rosaroten Brillengestell eines vereinigten Europas, dass ich persönlich begrüßen würde, aber den Bewohnern im allgemeinen schlichtweg die Reife dafür abspreche.
> Die EU wird den Teufel tun, sich militärisch zu betätigen.



Ich würde weniger die Reife als Problem ansehen sondern vielmehr biologische Tatsachen der menschlichen Psyche welche schlicht von der Politik ignoriert wurde und die jetzt nun Probleme verursacht. Aber das ist ein ganz anderes, wenn auch hochinteressantes Thema.

Viel interessanter ist doch, das die EU mittendrin ist eine EU-Armee aufzubauen und es auch mehrere Vorschläge gibt die Nationalen Armeen komplett einzustampfen für eine potentere EU-Armee. Das ist ja nun wahrlich keine Verschwörungstheorie sondern mehr als offen dargelegt. Da dann auszuschließen, das man sich auch militärisch betätigt halte ich für ... sagen wir sehr gewagt.




compisucher schrieb:


> Der Einsatz der USA in Lybien gab es nie, sieht man mal von einem kleinen Luftgefecht und einem Angriff auf das Zelt von Gaddafi ab und dies lange vor dessen Sturz



Gebrandschatzt haben sie dennoch. Einfach mal googlen wo das ganze Vermögen der Gaddafi-Familie hin ist. Protip: Es wurde nicht in den Wiederaufbau Libyens genutzt nachdem man das Land zurück in die Steinzeit befördert hat.




compisucher schrieb:


> Der Irak hat nichts mit Machtgier der USA zu tun, der Irak war und ist völlig bedeutungslos.
> Die USA waren und sind dort, weil der Irak ein paar Jahre zuvor Kuwait überfallen hatte (sehr viel Geld + Öl) und weil es eigentlich ein Ausrufezeichen gegen einen ungleich stärkeren Gegner war = Iran (ja die, wo sich alles unsicher sind, ob die nun die Bombe schon haben oder nicht - lieber Vorsicht....)



Und Hussein wurde - wie eben auch Gaddafi - lange Zeit vom Westen und auch insbesondere von den USA unterstützt. Manchmal beißt einen dann derjenige, den man ursprünglich gefüttert hat. Und nach dem Iran-Disaster über einen Proxy-Krieg durch Hussein hat man ihn in Kuwait dann doch ziemlich stark auflaufen lassen.

Zu sagen das Irak aber bedeutungslos ist, ist aber mehr als Schwachsinn. Allein schon geopolitisch ist der Irak sehr wichtig (wie auch das von dir angesprochene Afghanistan). Und auch wirtschaftlich ist es wichtig Kontrolle über die Ölvorkommen zu haben - oder warum denkst du wollten die USA eine Botschaft im temporär erorberten Kurdengebiet im Norden Iraks bauen - welches mysteriöserweise in dem Areal sein sollte, wo es am meisten Öl gibt?

Das ist nun wahrlich keine Raketenwissenschaft.



Und zum Thema Atomwaffen beim Iran  habe ich gestern schon was geschrieben. Wenn die Geheimdienstberichte korrekt sind und der Iran schon seit über 25 Jahren an einer Atombombe basteln, dann haben sie sie auch. Wie lange es diese Befürchtungen gibt kann man aus dem folgenden New York Times Artikel von 1992: C.I.A. Says Iran Makes Progress On Atom Arms - NYTimes.com

Und dann siehe hier: 



Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Zwei Physiker die nicht auf das Gebiet Nuklearwaffen spezialisiert waren, waren 1964 dazu in der Lage mit einfachsten Mitteln und nur den Daten die es öffentlich gab eine Atombombe innerhalb von 2 Jahren zu bauen. Siehe -> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2003/jun/24/usa.science
> 
> Das Problem hier ist keinesfalls die Atombombe. Innerhalb 15+ Jahren hat Nord Korea diese zu 100% geschafft zu bauen (ebenfalls Iran). Das Problem ist eher die passenden Flugkörper zu entwickeln.


----------



## compisucher (22. März 2018)

Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Und dennoch kann ein in die Ecke gedrängtes Tier immer beißen. Ich halte es für naiv zu denken, das ein Krieg nahezu nicht möglich ist nur aus irgendwelchen scheinbar rationalen Gründen.


Deine Argumentationen über eine mögliche Kriegsursache bestreite ich in keinster Weise, natürlich kann es jederzeit zu Konflikten kommen.
Meine Aussage bezog sich vielmehr auf das Horrorszenario, "die Russen kommen", eben diese Bedrohung sehe ich -derzeit- als faktisch nicht gegeben an, weil militärisch gar nicht in der Lage.
Das für künftige Bedrohungslagen von dort oder anderswo intensiv an der eigenen Wehrfähigkeit der BRD gebastelt werden muss, will ich in diesem Kontext auch nicht in Abrede stellen.




Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich nur sehr bedingt mit der russischen Militärtechnologie aus. Daher vermag ich es nicht zu sagen, welche Möglichkeiten die Russen selber haben. Allerdings würde ich deren technologischen Möglichkeiten nicht unterschätzen. Russland hat schon seit Jahrzehnten und Jahrhunderten eine Menge kluger Köpfe hervorgebracht. Wenn auch möglicherweise nur durch Quantität der Population bedingt.


Oh, dass war in keinster Weise abfällig über russische Militärtechnologie gemeint. 
Ich gehe sogar schwer davon aus, dass in einem nuklearen Showdown mehr Raketen aus Russland als aus den USA abgefeuert werden könnten, nicht weil es vielleicht mehr sind, sondern weil auf Grund robusterer Technik mehr funktionieren würden.
Ich verweise hier vielmehr auf das krude Gedankenspiel US-Militärs, dass man mit taktischen, kleinen A-Waffen so einen "halben" Atomkrieg durchführen könnte.
Das hätte u. U. den Charme, dass sich die Großmächte nicht die Megatonnenbomben um die Ohren schmeissen und völlige Vernichtung ansteht,
Wir jedoch mitten in Europa definitiv die Leidtragenden wären, weil es dir oder mir letztendlich wurscht ist, ob eine 5KT oder 50KT Bombe unsere Familien pulverisiert.
Allein der US-Gedanke an einen begrenzten Nuklearkrieg halte ich persönlich für verwerflich.




Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Ich würde weniger die Reife als Problem ansehen sondern vielmehr biologische Tatsachen der menschlichen Psyche welche schlicht von der Politik ignoriert wurde und die jetzt nun Probleme verursacht. Aber das ist ein ganz anderes, wenn auch hochinteressantes Thema.


Zustimmung, wäre diskutabel...



Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Viel interessanter ist doch, das die EU mittendrin ist eine EU-Armee aufzubauen und es auch mehrere Vorschläge gibt die Nationalen Armeen komplett einzustampfen für eine potentere EU-Armee. Das ist ja nun wahrlich keine Verschwörungstheorie sondern mehr als offen dargelegt. Da dann auszuschließen, das man sich auch militärisch betätigt halte ich für ... sagen wir sehr gewagt.


Klar ist mir bekannt, die Ursächlichkeit liegt aber in der Tatsache, dass es offensichtlich dann mit der NATO hapert.
Der Hinweis aus den USA zu dem Thema, nun unnötig doppelte Strukturen aufzubauen, finden wir dabei auch berechtigt.
Ich denke, die EU -als in seinem Ursprung (das wäre dann die korrektere Ansprache von mir zu weiter oben) wirtschaftlicher und politischer Interessenverband- muss sich relativ bald entscheiden, 
ob sie denn in der Außenwahrnehmung in Bezug auf das Militär als eine "Einheit" auftreten möchte oder ob sie sich weiterhin in der NATO eingebunden fühlt.
Es gibt letztendlich recht aktuelle Gründe für die geplante "EU-Armee".



Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Gebrandschatzt haben sie dennoch. Einfach mal googlen wo das ganze Vermögen der Gaddafi-Familie hin ist. Protip: Es wurde nicht in den Wiederaufbau Libyens genutzt nachdem man das Land zurück in die Steinzeit befördert hat.


Du meinst so was:
„Gaddafis Vermogen“: 200 Milliarden Dollar - The Intelligence
oder so was.
Wo ist das Geld von Muammar al-Gaddafi?
Tja, wo es nun tatsächlich gelandet ist, weiss ich auch nicht, aber ich kann dich bestätigen, Libyens Bevölkerung steht da ganz weit hinten an.
Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass die USA ausschließlich hier eine Rolle spielt, da sind noch ganz andere Mächte am werkeln.



Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Und Hussein wurde - wie eben auch Gaddafi - lange Zeit vom Westen und auch insbesondere von den USA unterstützt. Manchmal beißt einen dann derjenige, den man ursprünglich gefüttert hat. Und nach dem Iran-Disaster über einen Proxy-Krieg durch Hussein hat man ihn in Kuwait dann doch ziemlich stark auflaufen lassen.


Zustimmung.



Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Zu sagen das Irak aber bedeutungslos ist, ist aber mehr als Schwachsinn. Allein schon geopolitisch ist der Irak sehr wichtig (wie auch das von dir angesprochene Afghanistan). Und auch wirtschaftlich ist es wichtig Kontrolle über die Ölvorkommen zu haben - oder warum denkst du wollten die USA eine Botschaft im temporär erorberten Kurdengebiet im Norden Iraks bauen - welches mysteriöserweise in dem Areal sein sollte, wo es am meisten Öl gibt?


Du musst entschuldigen, dass ich es als drastisch plakativ aufziehe.
Und dennoch, der Irak ist für die USA irgendwann bedeutungslos geworden.
Strategisch war und ist der Iran für die USA die eigentliche Bedrohung, verbunden mit der Befürchtung, dass Russland und Iran zu sehr miteinander klüngeln.
Durch die Besetzung des Iraks wurde eben dieser Staat schlichtweg benutzt, um Ausrufezeichen in Richtung Saudis, Israel, Russlands und eben Iran zu setzen.
Die Botschaft ist m. E. mehr als klar, der mittlere Osten ist Interessensgebiet der USA, das sich auf zwei Säulen stützt, Finanzgeber und Ölbesitzer und Freund Saudi-Arabien, die ewige Freundschaft zu Israel (auf Grund mächtiger Israelis/Juden) in den USA.
Primär sollten die Hegemonialansprüche Irans eingedämmt werden.
Dumm nur, dass Russland seine "Freundschaft" in Syrien vertieft hat und der Iran auch noch seine Finger drinnen hat und zudem der Iran nun noch Saudi-Arabien auf der eigenen Halbinsel Probleme bereitet.
Kurzum, der gedachte befriedende Donnerschlag durch den Einmarsch in den Irak un das Absetzen eine nunmehr ungeliebten ehemaligen "Verbündeten" ist als Rohrkrepierer gnadenlos nach hinten losgegangen.
Darum die Aussage bedeutungslos, zu der ich immer noch stehe, weil es weit größere und überlagernde Themen in diesem Gebiet gibt, vielleicht gefällt dir die Formulierung "ein Spielball der Geschichte" besser...

Ach so Öl: 
Wird in diesem Kontext immer wieder gerne als Argument genommen.
Bei Öl als Rohstoff = Nein, stimmt so nicht, die USA sind selbst nunmehr faktisch der größte Erdölproduzent.
Bei Öl als Mittel zur Geldgenerierung, dass dann in den USA investiert oder angelegt oder gehortet wird = Ja, aber da sind die Staaten der Arabischen Halbinsel / Kuwait die Interessensplayer der USA, nicht wirklich der Irak




Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Atomwaffen beim Iran  habe ich gestern schon was geschrieben. Wenn die Geheimdienstberichte korrekt sind und der Iran schon seit über 25 Jahren an einer Atombombe basteln, dann haben sie sie auch. Wie lange es diese Befürchtungen gibt kann man aus dem folgenden New York Times Artikel von 1992: C.I.A. Says Iran Makes Progress On Atom Arms - NYTimes.com


Genau das meinte ich, siehe oben, die eigentliche Bedrohung sieht die USA im Iran und es war, warum auch immer für die USA wichtig, durch die Besetzung des Iraks dem Iran dessen Grenzen aufzuzeigen.
Wenn man aber normalerweise in politischen Foren schreibt, dass der Iran mutmaßlich schon A-Waffen hat, wird man leider sehr schnell in die Verschwörungsecke gedrängt.
Wobei es offensichtlich ist, die Israelis haben vor Jahrzehnten schon iranische Kernkraftwerke bombardiert, wenn denn die Bedrohung sooo groß ist, warum machen die das nicht nochmal?
Die Antwort liegt auf der Hand, der Iran kann nunmehr nuklear zurückschlagen.
Dem Iran geht es u. U. sonst wo vorbei, wenn Israel zwei oder drei A-Waffen über Teheran zündet, Israel ist aber nach einem einzigen Volltreffer nicht mehr existent...


----------



## Schaffe89 (22. März 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Noe. Ich frage Dich, warum der Westen einen Krieg gegen Russland heraufbeschwoeren will.



Gründe wurden bereits genannt, du willst sie lediglich nicht akzeptieren.
Beantworte dir die Frage doch bitte selbst, anstatt mir hier auf die Nerven zu gehen.
Schau in die jüngere Geschichte, da wurde oft mittels einer False Flag ein Krieg heraufbeschworen, ich erinnere.

egyptian jewish identities

Hier hast du Lesestoff, der wird dich eine Zeit lang beschäftigen.

Boris Johnson: Fussball-WM in Russland wie Olympische Spiele 1936


> *"**„Ich glaube, Ihre Charakterisierung dessen, was sich in Moskau abspielen wird, die Fußballweltmeisterschaft, in allen Bereichen, ja, ich glaube der Vergleich mit 1936 ist sicherlich richtig“, sagte Johnson während einer Sitzung des Auswärtigen Ausschusses im britischen Parlament am Mittwoch."*




Da kannst du mal sehen was dieser Boris Johnson für ein ekelhafter Kriegstreiber ist, auf den Hitler Vergleich habe ich nur gewartet.
Es ist mittlerweile recht klar, dass das Gift kein Nowitschok sein kann, denn bisher ist keiner der beteiligten Personen tod - was bei einer Anwendung von militärischer Qualität oder generell Nowitschok ein ziemlich Witz ist. Hast du denn überhaupt eine Ahnung wie schnell und sicher so eine Substanz das Ziel ausschaltet?

5 bis 8 mal so stark wie VX sei das Gift und richtig gefährlich. Kurioserweise ist niemand tot.
Deutet zumindest darauf hin, dass das ganze vielleicht auch genau so ablaufen soll, medial kann man es dann viel besser ausschlachten.
Man erinnere sich an die Bilder von Litwinenko 2006 aus dem Totenbett und seinen Blick.

Ganz interessanter Artikel dazu:

Sergej Skripal: Ein Bekannter berichtet von Treffen - Waleri Morosow - SPIEGEL ONLINE




> Morosow: Er hat nur 13 Jahre Arbeitslager als Strafe erhalten. Das hätte wesentlich schlimmer für ihn ausgehen können. Ich war im Militär und Diplomatischen Dienst tätig und bin mir daher auch sicher: Mit dem Austausch nach Großbritannien war der Fall für den russischen Geheimdienst erledigt. Skripal hatte seine Strafe erhalten und diese akzeptiert. Daher konnte er auch danach weiter Kontakte nach Russland pflegen, etwa in die Botschaft. Ich bin daher der Meinung, sie hatten keinen Grund, ihn nun zu vergiften. In Russland interessiert sich doch niemand mehr für Agenten wie ihn.


----------



## compisucher (22. März 2018)

Na ja, werter Schaeffe89,

Der Mord an Litwinenko ist ja insofern bewiesen, als dass eindeutig auch von unabhängigen Untersuchungsteams eine klare Zuordnung des Plutoniums 210 zu einem russischen Kernreaktor und sogar der Produktionszeitraum festgestellt wurde.
Da PU 210 ekelhaft anhängig ist und Verteilungsspuren eindeutig sind, ist der Täter auch sonnenklar: Andrei  Lugowoi
Über kurz oder lang wird auch er ein "Opfer" sein.


----------



## Schaffe89 (22. März 2018)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das sind keine Fakten. Das sind Behauptungen, bestenfalls ist das Meinung



Das sind Erläuterungen dazu was "Typ" bedeutet, die um das ganze zu verstehen sehr wichtig sind.



> Die von Dir gepostete Website schreibt einen Artikel der inhaltlich falsch ist



Keine der Aussagen in diesem Artikel von Craig Murray sind falsch und es gibt auch keinen Widerspruch darin.
Der Verweis auf Israels NichtRatifizierung der OPCW halte ich für eine sehr wichtige Nebeninformation zu dieser ganzen Geschichte.
Jedes Land sollte gemeinsam dafür sorgen Chemiewaffenbestände auf ein Null-Level abzubauen, Whataboutism sehe ich hier keineswegs.
In dem Text wurde nicht einmal angedeutet Israel sei für den Anschlag verantwortlich oder irgendetwas in diese Richtung.
Selbst der Iran hat Nowitschoks unter OPCW Aufsicht synthetisiert.

Man kann sowieso nur Vermutungen anstellen, wenn überhaupt. Ja und natürlich sind andere Länder in der Lage solche Gifte zu produzieren...
Die Frage die ich mir stelle ist: Wie kann Großbritannien so schnell Nowitschok synthetisiert haben um sie mit einer Probe des Tatorts zu vergleichen?
Müsste da eigentlich etwas mehr Zeit vergehen? Die Vorwürfe wurden ja schon wenige Tage nach dem Attentat laut. 



> (Siehe die Verweise auf die "Chemiewaffenliste"), der ungeprüft Aussagen von dritten zitiert deren Kompetenz & Motivation zu dem Thema DEUTLICH bestritten werden dürfen und der den eigentlichen Sachverhalt zu verwässern versucht indem er auf Dritte ablenkt (Israel / Amerika).



Du denkst also seine Aussagen sind falsch, weil er damals in einen Skandal verwickelt war und seinen Job aufgeben musste?
Ich sehe zwischen den Aussagen die er hier trifft und das was vor Jahren stattfand keinen näheren Zusammenhang. Lediglich ein Argument ad Hominem das ich so nicht gelten lasse.
Offenbar findest du die Aussagen einer Regierung und deren Diensten die den Irakkrieg mit halbgaren Beweisen ansteckte, obwohl mehrere Warnungen von oberster BND Stelle existierten, weit glaubwürdiger - sehe ich nicht so.



> Wie schon so oft, nur weil es in DEIN Weltbild passt bedeutet das NICHT dass hier "Fakten" präsentiert werden.



Ich halte es nur nicht für stichhaltig immer die Personen selbst anzugreifen, anstatt über die Aussagen derer zu diskutieren.
Mal noch was zu dieser "Causa".



> Des Weiteren wirft er sowohl Usbekistan als auch Russland vor, das Rohopium Afghanistans, welches weltweit Hauptanbauland für dieses Rauschgift ist, in afghanischen Labors aufzubereiten und an allen Grenzkontrollen vorbei per Jeep-Kolonnen, via Usbekistan und Russlands Tiefwasserhafen Sankt Petersburg zu weltweiten Abnehmern zu versenden. Weil die USA Hauptverbrauchernation dieses Heroins ist, behauptet er auch eine Beteiligung von CIA und DEA und nicht nur des russischen FSB allein.





> Ende September 2007 war Murrays Website nicht mehr erreichbar, woraufhin diese in die USA ausgelagert wurde.[SUP][3][/SUP]



Scheint auf den ersten Blick gar nicht so Russland-freundlich zu sein dieser Mann.



> _
> Gut, hätten wir geklärt dass wie von mir erwähnt, der Autor keine Ahnung hat, keine "Fakten" präsentiert, sondern nur Meinungen daherschwafelt._



Es gibt mehrere Experten die sagen, dassviele Nationen in der Lage ist geringe Mengen davon herzustellen, das kann also Russland, Israel, Großbritannien und wer auch immer sein.
Letztendlich braucht es nur einen Einzeltäter der dieses Gift entnimmt um den Anschlag durchzuführen, siehe Antrax Morde in den USA.
Ich stimme weitgehend mit der Analyse von compisucher überein, offenbar jemand der ohne persönliche Scherereien diskutieren kann.
Wo ich nicht übereinstimme ist der Punkt, dass nicht auch Terrorvereinigungen in der Lage wären diese Stoffe zu produzieren.
Selbiges dachte man auch schon bei den Sarinanschlägen in Asien. Begünstigt wird das ganze auch, dass es viel einfacher ist an die Stoffe heranzukommen, wenn der Herstellungsprozess dann schwieriger und gefährlicher ist. Hier ist aber noch einiges unklar. Denn ob es so gefährlich ist beide Komponenten ohne sie zu vermischen herzustellen mag ich nicht beurteilen und das kann sicherlich auch hier niemand mit letzter Gewissheit sagen.




> Lass VT unkommentiert und irgendjemand der noch nie davon gehört hat fällt drauf rein.



Ich habe hier keine VT geäußert, die VT um die es gerade geht ist, dass Russland trotz allen Zweifeln dafür verantwortlich gemacht wird.
Die VT die du unterstützt, aber die Argumentationsschiene den anderen VT vorzuwerfen ist sowieso reichlich albern.
Indessen hat  die britische Regierung in ihren Aussagen ja nochmal nachgelegt.
Nun will man wissen, dass Russland wieder große Arsenale dieses Giftes aufbaut, dabei sagt die OPCW selbst dass dies Unsinn ist.




compisucher schrieb:


> Der Mord an Litwinenko ist ja insofern bewiesen, als dass eindeutig auch von unabhängigen Untersuchungsteams eine klare Zuordnung des Plutoniums 210 zu einem russischen Kernreaktor und sogar der Produktionszeitraum festgestellt wurde.



Ganz so eindeutig ist das leider nicht, ich würde dir raten dich mit den Hintergründen und Zusammenhängen zu beschäftigen.
Kennst du die beteiligten Personen und deren Biographien?
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boris_Abramowitsch_Beresowski
Die Tatsache dass das Polonium zu einem russischen Kernreaktor nachverfolgbar ist, beweist leider gar nichts, da alle Beteiligten in diesem Umfeld an diese Stoffe hernkommen konnten.
Gerade Beresowski , der Mann hinter Jelzin, einer der Oligarchen die von Putin des Landes wegen Korruption verwiesen wurden, hätten allen Grund Putin zu schaden.
Auch dieser Fall ist ist ziemlich ähnlich dem Fall der grade durch die Medien geht. Putin ist auch hier wieder klar diejenige Person der geschadet wird.
Wenn man der Frage nach Cui Bono nachgeht, ist in diesen beiden Fällen jedes mal Russland bzw Putin das Bauernopfer, interessant nicht war?
Ein ehemaliger KGBler begeht solche plumpen Morde und jedes mal fällt die Verantwortlichkeit auf ihn selbst zurück. Ich halte Putin nicht für einen derart dummen Menschen, sry.



> Da PU 210 ekelhaft anhängig ist und Verteilungsspuren eindeutig sind, ist der Täter auch sonnenklar: Andrei Lugowoi



Interessant dass sich Andrej Lugowoi und sein Geschäftspartner Kowtun ebenfalls vergiftet haben, letzterer sogar unter einer akuten radioaktiven Verseuchung.
Also die Tat scheint hier äußerst schlampig durchgeführt worden zu sein, von einem ehemaligem KGB Mann Lugowoi.
Zusätzlich dazu:



> Der Untersuchungsanwalt stellte aber zugleich die scheinbar eindeutigen Mordbeweise für das Zusammentreffen von Lugowoi und Litwinenko selbst infrage. Könne Lugowoi wirklich einen so spektakulären Mord ausführen, wo er Litwinenko im „Millenium Hotel“ nur ganz beiläufig angeboten habe, den Rest aus einer Teekanne zu trinken? Und würde er unmittelbar danach, wie geschehen, Litwinenko seinem achtjährigen Sohn vorstellen und diesen auffordern, „Onkel Alexander die Hand zu schütteln“?



https://www.welt.de/politik/ausland...schuetzt-der-Kreml-die-Mordverdaechtigen.html

Die Hintergründe zu dieser Tat sind so albern und unwahrscheinlich dass eine Schuld von Logowoi eigentlich auszuschließen ist.
Auch bei diesem Fall damals sollte ein politisches Exempel gegen die russische Regierung statuiert werden.
Gefährdet also sich selbst, seinen Kollegen Kowtun und auch noch seinen eigenen Sohn, damit der andere ins Gras beißen kann, höchstwahrscheinlich.




> Da PU 210 ekelhaft anhängig ist und Verteilungsspuren eindeutig sind, ist der Täter auch sonnenklar: Andrei Lugowoi



Na klar, sonnenklar, genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall, Lugowoi scheint ganz offensichtlich zu keinem Zeitpunkt irgendetwas davon gewusst zu haben.
Offenbar reicht es heutzutage aus zu wissen woher ein bestimmter Stoff kommt, dann sind die Schuldigen vermeintlich klar.
Dünn, um nicht zu sagen, fern jeder Logik vor allem bei Geheimdiensten. 

Ich würde die Schuld eher bei Beresowski und seiner Lakaien suchen (Goldfarb), der ganz offensichtlich sich dann selbst erhängte, einen Tag bevor er nach Russland zurückkehren wollte.
Schuldgefühle? Am Tatort wurden keine Kampfspuren gefunden.

Tatsache ist auch hier: Alles extrem undurchsichtig, aber die Briten wissen angeblich wer Litwinenko vergiftet hat, na klar da kann man auch an den Weihnachtsmann glauben.
Das wäre ein Fall für Sherlock Holmes oder Monk.
Das wäre wiedermal so ein Beleg dafür dass diese Untersuchungen die es da gab, rein politisch motiviert sind und Ergebnisse zu Tage fördern die absolut absurd sind.


----------



## hoffgang (22. März 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Keine der Aussagen in diesem Artikel von Craig Murray sind falsch und es gibt auch keinen Widerspruch darin.




Keine seiner Aussagen sind in irgendeiner Form mehr als seine eigene Meinung. Damit ist deren Wahrheitsgehalt aber nicht belegt.

Du bedienst dich einem Automatismus:
Craig Murray widerspricht der Regierung Englands. Sind seine Aussagen nicht falsch müssen die Aussagen der Regierung falsch sein.
Murray mag Zweifel haben andem was z.b. Boris Johnson öffentlich verkündet. Das bedeutet aber nicht automatisch das Johnson lügt und Murray recht hat. 





Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Frage die ich mir stelle ist: Wie kann Großbritannien so schnell Nowitschok synthetisiert haben um sie mit einer Probe des Tatorts zu vergleichen?
> Müsste da eigentlich etwas mehr Zeit vergehen? Die Vorwürfe wurden ja schon wenige Tage nach dem Attentat laut.



Wozu muss GB das Zeug selbst synthetisieren um zu wissen was eingesetzt wurde? Dafür gibts kalibrierte Spürgeräte & die Probenahme + Analyse im Labor.
Wenn die chemische Struktur bekannt ist lässt sich doch aus dem was man am Tatort gefunden hat feststellen was es ist. 




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Du denkst also seine Aussagen sind falsch, weil er damals in einen Skandal verwickelt war und seinen Job aufgeben musste?
> Ich sehe zwischen den Aussagen die er hier trifft und das was vor Jahren stattfand keinen näheren Zusammenhang.



Ich denke dass er keine zuverlässige Quelle ist.
Informationen werden nach 2 Arten bewertet: Wahrscheinlicher Wahrheitsgehalt & Zuverlässigkeit der Quelle. Letzteres sehe ich bei Herrn Murray absolut nicht.
Und ich sehe sehr wohl einen Zusammenhang.
Jemand der sich zu Unrecht entlassen fühlt, dund kein gutes Haar an England lässt seit er seinen Job los ist.
(Siehe DT Wiki Link, England beschütze den Drogenhandel in Afg, siehe die Vorwürfe der Lüge bei Skripal)

Man verzeihe mir meine Berufskrankheit, aber ich hab in der Informationsgewinnung gearbeitet. Und dort lernt man recht schnell dass die Vertrauenswürdigkeit einer Quelle sehr wichtig ist für die Beurteilung der gelieferten Informationen.
Trust me, man verschwendet eine Menge Zeit, Geld und Ressourcen wenn man diesen Aspekt ignoriert!


----------



## Schaffe89 (22. März 2018)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Keine seiner Aussagen sind in irgendeiner Form mehr als seine eigene Meinung. Damit ist deren Wahrheitsgehalt aber nicht belegt.
> Craig Murray widerspricht der Regierung Englands. Sind seine Aussagen nicht falsch müssen die Aussagen der Regierung falsch sein.
> Murray mag Zweifel haben andem was z.b. Boris Johnson öffentlich verkündet. Das bedeutet aber nicht automatisch das Johnson lügt und Murray recht hat



Um welche Aussage geht es nun konkret? Sind wir noch bei der Tatsache dass Israel seine die Gepflogenheiten der OPCW nicht ratifiziert die du als Whataboutism wertest?



> u bedienst dich einem Automatismus:
> Craig Murray widerspricht der Regierung Englands. Sind seine Aussagen nicht falsch müssen die Aussagen der Regierung falsch sein.



Welche Aussagen sind konkret falsch, auf was beziehst du dich konkret?
Wenn du der britischen Regierung die Putin nun mit Hitler vergleicht - was eine neue Spirale der Schweinereien darstellst - mehr vertrauen willst ist das dein gutes Recht.
Genauso wie es meines ist, deine Argumente ad Hominem die du scheinnbar vorbringst als irrelevant für den jetzigen Fall zu sehen.



> Wozu muss GB das Zeug selbst synthetisieren um zu wissen was eingesetzt wurde? Dafür gibts kalibrierte Spürgeräte & die Probenahme + Analyse im Labor.



Kalibrierte Spürgeräte für einen Stoff der wie ein Phantom ist? Halte ich für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich.
Jeder Experte weiß dass man niemals in dieser kurzer Zeit einen klaren Beleg für eine Verantwortlichkeit Moskaus heranziehen kann.
Dafür braucht es Ermittlungen zusammen mit Moskau und eine offene Untersuchungskommission, daher sind sämtliche Vorverurteilungen das Grundrauschen irgendwelcher kalten Krieger und Fehlbesetzungen auf politischer Bühne.



> Jemand der sich zu Unrecht entlassen fühlt, dund kein gutes Haar an England lässt seit er seinen Job los ist.



Vielleicht in vielen Fällen zurecht kein gutes Haar an England lässt?
Was sind denn die genauen Hintergründe seiner Entlassung? Ich denke kaum, dass du dich da tiefer einlesen willst.



> (Siehe DT Wiki Link, England beschütze den Drogenhandel in Afg,



Er hat Russland als erstes beschuldigt und England nur nebenher erwähnt.
Dass Geheimdienste de Drogenhandel für Geldgewinnung nutzen ist nun auch nichts neues.



> Man verzeihe mir meine Berufskrankheit, aber ich hab in der Informationsgewinnung gearbeitet. Und dort lernt man recht schnell dass die Vertrauenswürdigkeit einer Quelle sehr wichtig ist für die Beurteilung der gelieferten Informationen.



Erstaunlicherweise siehst du immer nur bei den Leuten keine Vertrauenswürdigkeit die das Gegenteil deiner Aussagen stützen.
Vertrauenswürdiger erscheint für dich jemand der ohne Beweise jemanden verurteilt und Hitlervergleiche anstellt.
Was ist eigentlich deine Position? Russland ist schuld, oder? Das ist doch deine Position, wo sind die Belege oder Indizien dafür? Bzw ein Motiv dafür?
Nicht vorhanden.



> Trust me, man verschwendet eine Menge Zeit, Geld und Ressourcen wenn man diesen Aspekt ignoriert!



Wenn man diesen Aspekt immer einseitig für seine Thesen nutzt, ist das verschwendete Zeit.


----------



## compisucher (22. März 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ganz so eindeutig ist das leider nicht, ich würde dir raten dich mit den Hintergründen und Zusammenhängen zu beschäftigen.
> Kennst du die beteiligten Personen und deren Biographien?
> [



Servus Schaeffe89,

Du bist mir in diesem Punkt zu schnell 
Du gehst da schon weiter und versuchst zu ergründen, wer denn ein Interesse an der Ermordung tatsächlich gehabt hat.
Das ist legitim aber in der Tat habe ich hier zu wenig Hintergrundwissen bzgl. möglicher Interessenslagen - kann mich hierzu nicht wirklich qualifiziert äußern.

Ich bin quasi noch bei der Tatsachenfeststellung, die das sind PU210 Herstellung ist lokalisiert - wobei ich abweichend zu deiner Meinung nicht glaube, dass man mit dem Zeugs so einfach selbst aus einem russischen KKW herausspazieren kann.
Der Überbringer/Mörder ist auch klar - ob er es allerdings bewußt oder unbewußt gemacht hat, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.

Wobei mir in Summe (C-Kampfstoff/ radioaktives Material) mir immer noch nicht klar ist,
warum diese Anschläge einerseits so exotisch und dann aber auch irgendwie dilettantisch durchgeführt wurden.

Jedes professionelle Arsen- Attentat oder ein kleiner Unfall (z. B. auf der Straße mit einem übermüdeten LKW-Fahrer) würde doch weniger Aufsehen erregen.

Manchmal kommt es mir vor, dass von dem/die Attentäter bewußt die mediale Aufmerksamkeit gesucht wird...


----------



## RtZk (22. März 2018)

Natürlich wurde hier die mediale Aufmerksamkeit gesucht, wäre er auf offener Straße von einem Gang Mitglied erschossen worden oder überfahren worden mit Fahrerflucht des Täters, hätte keiner sofort gewusst wer dahinter steckt.


----------



## hoffgang (22. März 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Sind wir noch bei der Tatsache dass Israel seine die Gepflogenheiten der OPCW nicht ratifiziert die du als Whataboutism wertest?


Das Paradebeispiel für Whataboutism weil sie nichts, niente, nada mit dem Skripal Fall zu tun haben.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Kalibrierte Spürgeräte für einen Stoff der wie ein Phantom ist? Halte ich für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich.



Was du für unwahrscheinlich hältst ist mir egal. 
Nochmal: Man nimmt ne Probe, packt sie ins Labor und bekommt ein Ergebnis, ist die Formel bekannt kann man die vorhandene Probe mit der Formel vergleichen, ergo man weiß was es ist.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Jeder Experte weiß dass man niemals in dieser kurzer Zeit einen klaren Beleg für eine Verantwortlichkeit Moskaus heranziehen kann.
> Dafür braucht es Ermittlungen zusammen mit Moskau und eine offene Untersuchungskommission, daher sind sämtliche Vorverurteilungen das Grundrauschen irgendwelcher kalten Krieger und Fehlbesetzungen auf politischer Bühne.



Man wird keinen Beleg für die Verantwortlichkeit Russlands finden solange man nicht den exakten Ort finden wird an dem das Zeug hergestellt wurde.
Und ich bin mir ganz ganz sicher dass Russland absolut alles tun wird um dieses Verbrechen aufzuklären 




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Vielleicht in vielen Fällen zurecht kein gutes Haar an England lässt?
> Was sind denn die genauen Hintergründe seiner Entlassung? Ich denke kaum, dass du dich da tiefer einlesen willst.



Stimmt, so wichtig ist mir der Knilch nicht. Ausserdem gibts eh 2 Versionen.
Die eine dass er ein geiler bestechlicher Bock ist, die andere dass er Folter aufgedeckt hat.
Egal welche von beiden am Ende wahr ist, jemanden der von seiner Regierung entlassen wurde uneingeschränktes Vertrauen in kritische Aussagen bezüglich dieser Regierung zu schenken ist bestenfalls gutgläubig.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Er hat Russland als erstes beschuldigt und England nur nebenher erwähnt.
> Dass Geheimdienste de Drogenhandel für Geldgewinnung nutzen ist nun auch nichts neues.



Lies doch einfach den englischsprachigen Artikel auf den das Ganze verlinkt ist...




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise siehst du immer nur bei den Leuten keine Vertrauenswürdigkeit die das Gegenteil deiner Aussagen stützen.
> Vertrauenswürdiger erscheint für dich jemand der ohne Beweise jemanden verurteilt und Hitlervergleiche anstellt.



Der Unterschied: Boris Johnson vertritt einen NATO Partner, einen Verbündeten und eine westliche Demokratie. D.h. er hat per se schonmal jede Menge Vertrauensvorschuss.
Heißt dass er kann garnicht lügen? Nein. Heißt dass alles was er sagt ist die Wahrheit? Nein.

Aber bedeutet es dass man Kritikern dieser Version durchaus mal auf die Finger schauen darf, ihren Fachlichen Hintergrund hinterfragen, bzw. ihre Motivation für diese Kritik? Definitiv.
Wie wollen unbeteiligte Dritte im Fall Skripal denn eigentlich auskunftsfähig werden? Kein direkter Zugang, kein Fachwissen, kein Teil der Ermittlungen, trotzdem wird behauptet es stimme nicht was die Britische Regierung da erzählt.

Wenn man generell der Meinung ist dass offizielle Stellen sowieso die Unwahrheit erzählen, dann tendiert man dazu diesen Meinungen widersprechende Äußerungen eher Glauben zu schenken. 
Deshalb bin ich so ein vehementer Gegner davon irgendwelche Websites zu zitieren und zu reklamieren dass es sich dabei um die reine Wahrheit handelt. Man kann den Input mitnehmen, nur einfach deren Konklusion zu übernehmen ist die Aufgabe des eigenständigen Denkens.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich deine Position? Russland ist schuld, oder? Das ist doch deine Position, wo sind die Belege oder Indizien dafür? Bzw ein Motiv dafür?
> Nicht vorhanden.



Russland ist wahrscheinlich der Urheber des Anschlags, davon bin ich überzeugt.
Aus folgenden Gründen:
- Litwinenko & der Modus Operandi
- Ein angeblich in Russland entwickeltes Nervengift
- angewendet auf einen ehemaligen russischen Agenten
- direkt vor der Wahl in Russland
- passend zur Rhetorik der letzten Wochen bezüglich Aufrüstung im Bereich WMD
--> Prima Gelegenheit dem Westen zu zeigen dass solche Gifte nicht nur Theorie sondern echte Praxis sind
--> Deutliches Warnsignal an den Westen dass sowohl strahlende Materialien als auch C Waffen in den Westen verbracht werden können
--> Gelegenheit sich nach Innen als Verteidiger gegen westliche Aggression zu präsentieren und indirekt nach außen als ernstzunehmender Gegner

Demgegenüber steht die Überlegung ob damit ein noch tieferer Bruch gegenüber Russland verursacht werden soll. 
Der einzige echte Grund hierfür wäre Nordstream 2. Klingt das für mich wahrscheinlich? Wenn ich beides gegenüberstelle, dann nicht.




compisucher schrieb:


> Manchmal kommt es mir vor, dass von dem/die Attentäter bewußt die mediale Aufmerksamkeit gesucht wird...



Ein Teil des Motivs: Zu zeigen dass man diese Waffen hat & jederzeit z.b. nach England verbringen kann.


----------



## Schaffe89 (23. März 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Du gehst da schon weiter und versuchst zu ergründen, wer denn ein Interesse an der Ermordung tatsächlich gehabt hat.



Das ist normalerweise immer das Vorgehen, wenn die Art und Weise der Ermordung schwere Logiklücken aufweist.
Ich hatte es ja weiter oben schonmal dargestellt.

Jemanden zu vergiften aber sich selbst, seinen Geschäftspartner schwer zu vergiften inkl. das Risiko einzugehen auch den eigenen Sohn zu vergiften sprechen gegen eine Verantwortlichkeit von Lugowoi in dieser Geschichte.
Zudem ist es auch höchst zweifelhaft dass Lugowoi wochenlang Spuren von Polonium mit sich herumschleppt um sich stetig selbst zu vergiften und einem höheren Krebsrisiko auszusetzen.
Nach KGB-Vorgehen sieht mir das nicht aus, das viel im übrigen auch dem Ermittlungsrichter auf, was er mehrfach bemerkte.
Was wohl insgesamt auch in diesem Fall der Grund dafür sein dürfte, dass man eine eindeutige Schuld Lugowois nie nachweisen konnte.
Der Fall ist in vielen Punkten ähnlich gelagert wie der aktuelle und ergibt in vielerlei Hinsicht keinen Sinn.

Und wie sollte es auch nicht anders sein, kommt grade just in dem Moment die Nachricht, dass der Godfather of Lies, John Bolton als nationaler (Un)-Sicherheitsberater in den USA bestätigt wird. Der Mann der Pax-Americana mit herausgab, an Joint Vision 2020 arbeitete und quasi jedes politische Problem mit anderen Ländern mittels Krieg wegwischen will.

Project for the New American Century



> People involved in the 2000 PNAC report (from top left): Vice President Cheney, Florida Governor Jeb Bush, Defense Secretary Rumsfeld, Deputy Defense Secretary Paul Wolfowitz, Cheney Chief of Staff I. Lewis Libby, *Undersecretary of State John Bolton*, Undersecretary of Defense Dov Zakheim, and author Eliot Cohen. _[_





> [FONT=&quot]However, PNAC complains that thes changes are likely to take a long time, “absent some catastrophic and catalyzing event—like a new Pearl Harbor.” [/FONT]





> On the morning of 12 September 2001, without any evidence of who the hijackers were, Rumsfeld demanded that the US attack Iraq. According to Woodward, Rumsfeld told a cabinet meeting that Iraq should be "a principal target of the first round in the war against terrorism". Iraq was temporarily spared only because Colin Powell, the secretary of state, persuaded Bush that "public opinion has to be prepared before a move against Iraq is possible".



John Pilger reveals the American plan: a new Pearl Harbour

Da kommen ja spannende Zeiten auf uns zu. Immer mehr Hardliner, immer mehr Designer der NWO in der Regierung Trumps.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein neues Pearl Harbor, dann kann es losgehen.


----------



## compisucher (23. März 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein neues Pearl Harbor, dann kann es losgehen.



Da bin ich persönlich nun nicht ganz so scharf drauf, weil ich meinen Kindern nicht dasselbe zumuten möchte, was Eltern und Großeltern leider erleben mussten.


----------



## Schaffe89 (23. März 2018)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das Paradebeispiel für Whataboutism weil sie nichts, niente, nada mit dem Skripal Fall zu tun haben.



Noch kann jeder damit etwas zu tun haben, Beweise, Belege oder Indizien gibt es nicht.
Es gibt wiederum jede Menge Logiklücken, die du nicht erkennen kannst oder verstehst.
Alleine schon der Punkt, dass Skripal für Russland ein völlig unbedeutender Agent war dürfte die Tat selbst als eher unnötig beschreiben lassen.
In der Vergangenheit kamen weit wichtigere Personen mit einer Art von "Selbstmord" ums Leben, ob Russland beteiligt ist oder nicht. Spekulation.

Nur hier soll ein Gift dass in die ehemalige Sowjetunion weißt plötzlich zum Stolperstein Putins werden, dennoch soll er es persönlich angeordnet haben.
Er soll also folgende Dinge in Kauf genommen haben:

- Drohende Einstellung von Nord Stream 2
- Drohendes Boykott der Fußballweltmeisterschaft im eigenen Land
- Geeinigtes Europa gegen Russland, obwohl er doch Europa destabilisieren will  - behauptet zumindest Orbis Intelligence Services
- Weitere Isolation in der Syrien Frage
- Weniger Einfluss nach Europa, das heißt auch weniger Möglichkeiten mit Organisationen, ThinkTanks Russlands Sichtweise einzubringen.

Es schadet ihm weit mehr als es in irgendeiner Weise nützen kann.
Das war schon beim Fall Litwinenko genauso, hier kam auch eine Beschuldigung direkt an die Adresse Putins, interessanterweise war Russland im Fall Litwinenko zur Zusammenarbeit bereit und ist es im Fall Skripal erneut.

Wenn Großritannien von der Schuld Russlands so überzeugt ist, warum entschied es sich dann die OPCW verspätet einzuschalten, bzw Russlands Anfrage nach Proben zu verwehren?
Ganz einfach: Weil Großbritannien fürchtet dass ihre Behauptung Russland sei verantwortlich in der Luft zerfetzt wird, wenn die Ergebnisse da sind.
Genau aus diesem Grund wird jetzt versucht möglichst viele Sanktionen und Porzellan zu zerschlagen bevor man überhaupt klären kann was passiert ist.
Das ist das genau Gegenteil von in Dubio pro Reo, Rechtsstaatlichkeit und Werten die wir als Europäer uns so auf die Nase schreiben, die alle Nase lang missbraucht und mit Füßen getreten werden, aber das sind halt die Doppelstandards denen sich die Politik bedient, wenn man etwas erzwingen will.



> Was du für unwahrscheinlich hältst ist mir egal.



Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich dass deine Präsenz hier im Forum d.h. sich für die Imperialpolitik der USA einzusetzen und deren Anwalt - entgegen aller berechtigten Zweifel - zu spielen, rein aus persönlichen Motiven nicht erklärbar ist.
Viel zu unlogisch und plump sind deine Argumente um wirklich davon sprechen zu können, Äußerungen von dir ernst nehmen zu können.
Das Problem ist auch, dass du trotz deiner angeblichen Arbeit in diesem Umfeld keinen Schimmer zu haben scheinst, was die netten Herren Geheimdienste, Politiker usw. planen können, schon geplant hatten und auch schon in die Tat umgesetzt hatten, daher wäre es selbstverständlich bei solche Geschehnissen in alle Richtungen zu überlegen und nein nicht nur in Richtung Russlands.

Deine Sicht auf die Welt ist immer von Einfachheit und Naivität geprägt so wie ich es selten zuvor erlebt habe. Überall ist natürlich der böse Russe schuld.
Beschäftige dich bitte mal eine Zeit lang mit False Flags, Angriffen unter falscher Flagge von Geheimdiensten oder sogar Regierungen.

Tipp: Wenn etwas stinkt, unlogisch und hanebüchen ist, dann steckt mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht der dahinter den man es in die Schuhe schieben will.
            Der älteste Trick der Welt, der scheinbar heutzutage noch besser funktioniert als damals, trotz "freier Presse".

Als Beispiel seien da nur die angeblichen Giftgasattacken von Assad ins Feld geführt. Assad beging und begeht durch solche Attacken klar politischen Selbstmord.
Obama zuckte nur ganz kurz und schreckte dann vor einem Angriff zurück. Da werden rote Linien ins Feld geführt und kaum vergeht einige Zeit, werden diese Linien von jemanden überschritten, der durch solche Aktionen in keinster Weise auch nur irgendeinen Vorteil ziehen kann.
Aber selbst hier sind die Menschen in diesem Zeitalter des Internets, der Aufklärung so naiv und glauben wirklich daran dass ein Diktator so blöde ist um dies zu befehligen.
In der Geschichte mit diesem Giftattentat auf Skripal ist es in weiten Teilen genau das selbe, merken tun es trotzdem die wenigsten.

Der Hass gegen Putin, der Hass gegen autokratischere Systeme wie sie bei uns sind, vernebeln völlig eine neutrale und kritische Sicht auf das was unsere Politiker und Medien verzapfen.
Genau das was wir so ablehnen und für das was wir hier stehen, nämlich für Rechtsstaatlichkeit, Unschuldsvermutung usw. kommt uns durch blinden Hass abhanden und es wirkt für mich so als ob du dem verfallen wärst zu einem anderen Fazit lassen mich deine plumpen Anschuldigungen nicht kommen.



> Nochmal: Man nimmt ne Probe, packt sie ins Labor und bekommt ein Ergebnis, ist die Formel bekannt kann man die vorhandene Probe mit der Formel vergleichen, ergo man weiß was es ist.



Was hat das jetzt noch mit kalibrierten Spürgeräten zu tun?
Tatsache ist, dass eine Untersuchung dieses Stoffes weit länger benötigt um eine klare Schuldzuweisung auszusprechen respektive das überhaupt nicht möglich ist, es aber perfekt medial ausgeschlachtet werden kann, also genau die richtige Strategie wäre um Russland ohne Beweispflicht zu schaden.
Giftaffare: Russischer Chemiker gab Nowitschok an Kriminelle weiter << DiePresse.com
Russland selbst sagt, dass Nowitschok eventuell in die Hände von Kriminellen gelangt sei, was gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich ist, wenn man sich den Zustand Russlands in den 90er Jahren anschaut.
Zerfressen von Korruption, ein betrunkener Jelzin und x Oligarchen die das Land runtergewirtschaftet haben.



> Man wird keinen Beleg für die Verantwortlichkeit Russlands finden solange man nicht den exakten Ort finden wird an dem das Zeug hergestellt wurde.
> Und ich bin mir ganz ganz sicher dass Russland absolut alles tun wird um dieses Verbrechen aufzuklären



Bisher stellt es sich eher so dar, dass Großbritannien wenig dazu beiträgt das Verbrechen aufzuklären, so kam die Meldung an die OPCW verspätet.
Zusammenarbeit mit Russland will man offenbar nicht, da man den Brunnen schon zuvor vergiftet hat, bevor man diplomatisch hätte irgendetwas erreichen können.
Das Verhalten GB´s ist viel zu plump und durchschaubar.



> Stimmt, so wichtig ist mir der Knilch nicht.


Bei deinen respektlosen Äußerungen hatte ich das eh schon vermutet, dass es letztendlich auf beleidigende Äußerungen hinausläuft, da du dir argumentativ nicht zu helfen weißt.



> Ausserdem gibts eh 2 Versionen.
> Die eine dass er ein geiler bestechlicher Bock ist, die andere dass er Folter aufgedeckt hat.



Welche von beiden Versionen du wählst, ist sowieso klar, nichtsdestotrotz fehlte ein Link zu diesen Vorwürfen von dir.
Du hast sie einfach mal ohne Beleg so in den Raum gestellt und zusätzlich seine Anschuldigungen gegen Russland was den Profit aus Drogengeschäften angeht so hingestellt als hätte er dabei in erster Linie GB und USA und deren Geheimdienste kritisiert, also hier auch eine selektive Wahl getroffen, so wie du immer gezielt selektiv versuchst Dinge in einem möglichst guten Licht zu bewerten sofern es gegen Russland geht.



> Der Unterschied: Boris Johnson vertritt einen NATO Partner, einen Verbündeten und eine westliche Demokratie.




Der Westen ist nicht gerade dafür bekannt einen Vertrauensvorschuss zu genießen wenn es darum geht irgendwelche Attacken von Terroristen oder anderen Ländern zu bewerten oder selbst durchzuführen. Vielmehr hat der Westen weit mehr zu verschulden als das Russland hat, trotz einer angeblichen Demokratie.
Wie kann das sein? Eine Demokratie ist alles andere als ein Garant dafür den Frieden zu bewahren, wie die nähere Geschichte gezeigt hat, waren die Demokratien genau jene die den Krieg immer wieder begonnen hatten (nach 1945). Genauso haben sie den nahen Osten zum völligen Spielball eigener Interessen gemacht.
Eine äußerst schlechte Bilanz und Grundlage irgendjemanden auch nur irgendetwas zu glauben, das schließt Russland sicherlich mit ein.




> Aber bedeutet es dass man Kritikern dieser Version durchaus mal auf die Finger schauen darf, ihren Fachlichen Hintergrund hinterfragen, bzw. ihre Motivation für diese Kritik? Definitiv.




Das soll man gerne tun, es dann aber nicht unterlassen etwaige Logiklücken komplett außer Acht zu lassen, weil man so gerne Russland bashen will und als Schuldigen sehen möchte.
Und nichts anderes betreibst du ja hier wenn man mal ganz ehrlich ist, ich halte so etwas für extrem gefährlich und in diese Gefahr begeben sich jetzt auch alle EU Staaten, die sich heute nochmal gegen Russland positioniert haben - wie wir mittlerweile wissen, komplett ohne irgendeinen Beweis.
Das ist extrem gefährlich und öffnet Tür und Tor für komplette Willkür.
Damals als man im Fall Litwinenko noch ermittelt hat und zusammengearbeitet hat, will man dies von europäischer Seite offenbar nicht -  ein klarer Fehler.




> Wie wollen unbeteiligte Dritte im Fall Skripal denn eigentlich auskunftsfähig werden? Kein direkter Zugang, kein Fachwissen, kein Teil der Ermittlungen, trotzdem wird behauptet es stimme nicht was die Britische Regierung da erzählt.




Du bist jetzt schon wieder dabei mit Polemik irgendetwas zuzudecken und gehst davon aus dass die Aussagen von Craig Murray schlichtweg gelogen sind.
Dabei lieferte gerade er Aufklärung, dass keinerlei Beweise vorliegen. Die Diskussion ging um die des "Typs" wo du mit schlechter Rhetorik ausgewichen bist.
Du hast bis heute nicht verstanden, dass eine Schuld Moskaus aus den Bestandteilen des Giftes genausowenig herauszulesen ist, wie Moskaus Schuld bei einer Verwendung einer Kalaschnikow, weil diese in Russland entwickelt wurde.

Diesen Punkt sollte man erst einmal verstehen, und danach kann man die Aussagen unser werten Politiker einschätzen.




> Deshalb bin ich so ein vehementer Gegner davon irgendwelche Websites zu zitieren und zu reklamieren dass es sich dabei um die reine Wahrheit handelt.




Ganz ehrlich? Du bist halt ein Naivling der immer das glaubt was dir das Fernsehen und die Politiker erzählen, wahrscheinlich glaubst du auch noch daran dass im Irak Massenvernichtungswaffen existieren oder 9/11 von Teppichmesserwetzenden Arabern mit Planung von Osama Bin Laden aus einer Höhle, durchgeführt wurde.
Ich habe die Vermutung, dass je blödsinniger und hanebüchener etwas ist, du ganz vorne dabei bist, um die Märchenstunde weiterzuführen.
Natürlich bist du ein Gegner alternativer Sichtweisen, auch wenn diese wohlbegründet sind, schließlich liegt es dir näher Person XY persönlich anzugreifen, anstatt seine Aussagen im Kontext mit denen der Regierung zu sehen und Logik anzuwenden.




> - Litwinenko & der Modus Operandi




Das ist falsch, der Modus Operandi ist seit jeher bei Geheimdienstmorden wenig Aufmerksamkeit zu erzeugen.
Der Fall Litwinenko und der Fall Skripal sind hier Ausnahmen des Modus Operandi, die meisten Morde an Regimekritikern und Regimeunterstützern wurden mit der Kugel begangen, nicht mit extrem gefährlichen Stoffen.
Der Rückschluss von dir ist also mehr als hanebüchen, zumal im Fall Litwinenko massive Zweifel an der offiziellen Geschichte existieren.
Und das nicht von irgendwem, sondern vom* Ermittlungsrichter höchstpersönlich.

*


> - Ein angeblich in Russland entwickeltes Nervengift




Da die Entwicklung auch in anderen Ländern möglich ist, die Formel offen in einem Buch steht, offenbar Wissenschaftler dieses Zeug auch verkauft hatten, ist der Fakt dass es ursprünglich aus der Sowjetunion kommt, kein Indiz für eine Schuld Russlands, eher würde es dagegen sprechen.
Denn wenn ich heute jemanden ermorden will, benutzte ich etwas was nicht auf mich selbst zurückzuverfolgen ist.




> - angewendet auf einen ehemaligen russischen Agenten




Der für Russland völlig unbedeutend war und schon lange seine Strafe abgesessen hatte.
Zudem ist es völlig unüblich, wenn du schon den Modus Operandi als Grund hernimmst, Kinder oder Unbeteiligte mit in den Tod zu reißen auch aus der Sicht von Geheimdiensten.




> - direkt vor der Wahl in Russland




Putin wäre doch sowieso zu 100% mit extrem großen Abstand gewählt worden, was genau soll Putin das vor der Wahl nun bringen?
Das bringt rein gar nichts, eher bringt es folgendes: Es wird die Ansicht vieler außerhalb Russlands stärken, dass Putin der falsche Mann an der Spitze Russlands ist.
Und das ist genau das Gegenteil von dem was er will. Er will zurück auf die internationale politische Bühne und als Partner agieren, nicht als Gegner.
Mit dem was da passiert ist manövriert er sich immer mehr ins Abseits, also genau das Gegenteil von dem was er erreichen will.

Deine Rückschlüsse die du ziehst, sind völlig albern und sind Äußerungen die an Demagogie grenzen.
Das einzige Ergebnis was dadurch erzielt werden wird, ist ein weiteres Aufhetzen der Bevölkerung gegen Russland, ein weiteres Aufhetzen der Politik gegenüber Russland und ein Russland das immer mehr in die Enge getrieben wird.




> Der einzige echte Grund hierfür wäre Nordstream 2. Klingt das für mich wahrscheinlich? Wenn ich beides gegenüberstelle, dann nicht.




Eines der wichtigsten Projekte Russlands, sich von Nordstream durch die Ukraine unabhängig zu machen gegen das Leben eines abgehalfterten russischen Doppelagenten der für die russische Führung völlig unbedeutend ist, einzutauschen halte ich für äußerst schwachsinnig.
Nordstream 2 ist eines der wichtigsten Projekte für Moskau und sichert im übrigen auch politischen Einfluss nach Europa und ist viel wichtiger als irgendein angebliches Warnsignal an den Westen. 




> - passend zur Rhetorik der letzten Wochen bezüglich Aufrüstung im Bereich WMD




Das passt nicht zur Rhetorik von Putin die Ausgaben für das Militär zu senken und für Abrüstungsgespräche offen zu sein.




> --> Prima Gelegenheit dem Westen zu zeigen dass solche Gifte nicht nur Theorie sondern echte Praxis sind




Nein weil, die Gefahr die man dadurch auslöst, nämlich ein neues Wettrüsten im Bereich Chemiewaffen auszulösen in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen steht.




> --> Deutliches Warnsignal an den Westen dass sowohl strahlende Materialien als auch C Waffen in den Westen verbracht werden können




Wenn Russland selbst kein Chemiewaffenprogramm besitzt und die OPCW darüber wacht, dann bringt das auch hier lediglich wieder eine gegenseitige Aufrüstungsspirale und ein deutliches sinken des Vertrauens in Institutionen wie die OPCW. Siehe Thema Israel, die nicht ratifizieren und somit sich auch nicht überwachen lassen.




> --> Gelegenheit sich nach Innen als Verteidiger gegen westliche Aggression zu präsentieren und indirekt nach außen als ernstzunehmender Gegner




Ich denke eher dass die Bevölkerung in Russland, wenn überhaupt eher Misstrauen gegenüber der eigenen Regierung aufbauen wird, als denn mehr Vertrauen.
Viele Russen wollen sich nach Europa hin orientieren, was durch dieses Ereignis wieder deutlich schwieriger gemacht wird.
Es wird definitiv auch die Fußballweltmeisterschaft überschatten und Dauer-Thema sein, alles zum Nachteil Russlands.
Wie man sich daraus Voreile fabulieren kann, wirst auch nur du selbst wissen. Erinnert mich an einen gewissen Herrn Röttgen...


----------



## JePe (23. März 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Giftaffare: Russischer Chemiker gab Nowitschok an Kriminelle weiter << DiePresse.com



Liest Du auch oder postest Du nur?

_Insbesondere eine Modifikation dieses Interviews nach seiner Veroeffentlichung sorgte fuer Aufmerksamkeit. *Nachdem Rink in einer ersten Variante davon gesprochen hatte, dass Nowitschok ein "ganzes System der Anwendung von Chemiewaffen" sei, verschwand dieses Zitat spaeter von der Internetseite der Nachrichtenagentur. Anstelle dessen erklaerte der Experte nun im Einklang mit der Position des russischen Aussenministeriums, dass es absurd sei, von einer Formel fuer "Nowitschok" und einem Projekt mit dieser Bezeichnung zu sprechen.
*_
Und das ist nun Dein Kronzeuge? Na, dann hoffen wir mal, dass die These ueber den grossen Sale unmodifiziert ist. Wobei wir uns da in russischen Qualitaetsmedien bestimmt keine Sorgen machen muessen.

Ansonsten - schoen, dass Du so viel freie Zeit hast. Vielleicht solltest Du sie aber etwas sinnstiftender verwenden ... ?


----------



## Schaffe89 (23. März 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Da bin ich persönlich nun nicht ganz so scharf drauf, weil ich meinen Kindern nicht dasselbe zumuten möchte, was Eltern und Großeltern leider erleben mussten.



Wenn man weiter auf Russland herumhackt und der USA in den Hintern kriecht, anstatt eine eigenständige, unabhängige Versöhnungspolitik mit Russland betreibt, wird man nachher noch einen größeren  Scherbenhaufen haben, als man ihn im WW2 hatte.
Aber diese Hinweise fruchten nicht, lieber gibt man sich einem erneuten Kalten Krieg hin, anstatt das Eskalationsrisiko zu minimieren und die Menschen in Ruhe leben zu lassen.
Die USA werden so lange keine Ruhe geben, bis sie ihre Militärdoktrin durchgesetzt haben, völlig egal wer dabei draufgeht und wer nicht, zumindest wenn die richtigen Hardliner vorne dran sitzen, was immer mehr der Fall ist aktuell.



JePe schrieb:


> Liest Du auch oder postest Du nur?



Ich lese das schon ja, ganz offenbar hat Rink auf Druck der russischen Regierung im zweiten Interview seine Aussage zurückgezogen und eben nicht mehr davon gesprochen dass es ein ganzes System der Anwendungen von Chemiewaffen sei.
Was ich nicht verstehe ist was du jetzt genau sagen möchtest? Rink ist kein Kronzeuge, sondern war damals in Ermittlungsverfahren verwickelt die ihm die Weitergabe dieser Stoffe aber nicht nachweisen konnten.
Genau das hatte ich verlinkt, da gab es offizielle Ermittlungsverfahren gegen ihn, also  nein, diese Aussage hat er nicht auf Druck der russischen Regierung gemacht, sondern das ist schon ein paar Jahre her.
https://www.derstandard.de/story/20...-chemiker-gab-nowitschok-an-kriminelle-weiter
"Zwei in den Neunzigerjahren wegen der mutmaßlichen Weitergabe von Chemiewaffen gegen Rink eingeleitete Strafverfahren wurden jedoch 1999 und 2004 eingestellt. Der in den USA lebende Chemiker Wil Mirsajanow, der vor seiner Emigration in den Neunzigerjahren 
in einem Moskauer Chemiewaffeninstitut tätig war, habe auf Grundlage damaliger Gutachten den im Fall Kiwelidi verwendeten Stoff der "Nowitschow"-Gruppe zugeordnet, schreibt die "Nowaja Gaseta"."+
Im Prinzip spricht das ändern seine Aussage eher für die Glaubwürdigkeit des Mannes als für seine Glaubwürdigkeit, zumindest was die erste Aussage betrifft.



> Und das ist nun Dein Kronzeuge?



Wieso Kronzeuge? Für welche Aussage soll er Kronzeuge sein?
Dass er Stoffe an Kriminelle weiterverkauft hat? Für diese Geschichte gibt es Akten...


> Ansonsten - schoen, dass Du so viel freie Zeit hast. Vielleicht solltest Du sie aber etwas sinnstiftender verwenden ... ?



Gebe ich gerne an dich zurück. Für was bist du bitte hier? Um dir irgendwelchen Unsinn herauszupicken, der gar keinen Sinn ergibt?
Lass es doch einfach mal bleiben JePe und diskutiere ordentlich und nicht auf dem Niveau bitte.


----------



## compisucher (23. März 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wenn man weiter auf Russland herumhackt und der USA in den Hintern kriecht, anstatt eine eigenständige, unabhängige Versöhnungspolitik mit Russland betreibt, wird man nachher noch einen größeren  Scherbenhaufen haben, als man ihn im WW2 hatte.
> Aber diese Hinweise fruchten nicht, lieber gibt man sich einem erneuten Kalten Krieg hin, anstatt das Eskalationsrisiko zu minimieren und die Menschen in Ruhe leben zu lassen.
> Die USA werden so lange keine Ruhe geben, bis sie ihre Militärdoktrin durchgesetzt haben, völlig egal wer dabei draufgeht und wer nicht, zumindest wenn die richtigen Hardliner vorne dran sitzen, was immer mehr der Fall ist aktuell.



Ich versuche es mal aus meiner Perspektive zu formulieren, auch wenn ich mutmaßlich verstehe, was du meinst.

USA:
Ist ein bisschen ein zweischneidiges Schwert.
Wenn die USA nix tun, dann wird ihnen eine weitere Gangart de Monroe-Doktrin vorgeworfen, wenn die USA was macht, wird ihnen Imperialismus und Weltherrschaft vorgeworfen.
Oder andersrum, es ist schon fast selbstverständlich, dass die USA (sogar meist auf Wunsch dritter) Weltpolizei macht, aber keinem kann sie es Recht machen.
Und wir (West-)Europäer waren lange Zeit nur das logistische Anhängsel der uns selbst herausgesuchten Schutzmacht.
Irgendwo bin ich dem Trottel Trump fast dankbar, das er uns ein wenig mehr Selbstständigkeit abfordert...

Kriegstreiber:
Genau beobachten wer -auch in der Vergangenheit- zündelt, da fallen mir in erster Linie klassische ehemalige Kolonialmächte ein: GB, Frankreich...stimmt, die Suppe (militärisch) auslöffeln ist dann primär Job der USA...

Russland:
Es bedarf keiner Versöhnungspolitik, Gleichbehandlung auf Augenhöhe würde m. M. längst ausreichen.
China ist genau so undemokratisch und korrupt wie Russland (und wie viel andere nette Nachbarn auch), nur würde kein Europäer, keine Mutti, so mit (oder über) Xi reden, wie mit (oder über) Putin.
Und das hat ausschließlich damit zu tun, dass wir alle in China viel mehr Kohle machen können - lasst uns alle hier in Good Old Germany mal gemeinsam an die Nase fassen...


----------



## JePe (23. März 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip spricht das ändern seine Aussage eher für die Glaubwürdigkeit des Mannes als für seine Glaubwürdigkeit, zumindest was die erste Aussage betrifft.



Druck von offizieller Stelle, eine zuvor gemachte Aussage zu revidieren (oder besser: ins Gegenteil zu verkehren), spricht fuer Dich dafuer, dass alles andere (was der offiziellen Stelle in die Karten spielt), die reine Wahrheit und nichts als die Wahrheit ist? Dein Ernst?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Für was bist du bitte hier? Um dir irgendwelchen Unsinn herauszupicken, der gar keinen Sinn ergibt?



Exakt. Ich bin hier nicht so sehr aktiv, um mit Dir zu diskutieren (was eh sinnfrei ist, weil Dein Weltbild fertiggemalt ist) und beteilige mich eher, um den allergroessten Unfug richtigzustellen - ehe er beim Publikum haengenbleibt. Also eben von Dir geschriebenen "Unsinn herauszupicken, der gar keinen Sinn ergibt".


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. März 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Druck von offizieller Stelle, eine zuvor gemachte Aussage zu revidieren



Da hast du  dich also wohl bezüglich der Glaubwürdigkeit von Rink geirrt, denn nicht er änderte seine Aussage, sondern die Zeitung änderte ihren Bericht, was übrigens auch in meiner verlinkten Quelle stand.
Oben besitzt du nicht mal den Anstand deine Beschuldigung zurückzuziehen, sondern fügst ein " (oder besser: ins Gegenteil zu verkehren)".

Nebenbei, hier ist der Untersuchungsbericht für den Giftmord an Litwinenko, der leider keine Beweise für eine Schuld von Lugowoi nennt, sondern nur von einem Motiv spricht.
The Litvinenko inquiry: report into the death of Alexander Litvinenko - GOV.UK

Keine Beweise, ein Ermittlungsrichter der die Ermittlungen selbst unlogisch findet ein Täter der sich und seinen Kollegen dauernd selbstvergiftet und auch nonchalant seinen eigenen Sohn massiv gefährdet.
Naja, das ist  alles sehr wenig überzeugend, aber dazu müsste man den Bericht erstens lesen und sich mit den Hintergründen länger beschäftigen.
Und vielleicht auch Aussagen des Ermittlungsrichters googeln, aber bei deiner "kurzen Zeit" ist das wohl nicht zu erwarten.
Ich bin froh dass ich eine work-life balance habe die es mir erlaubt auch mal tiefer in ein Thema einzutauchen.
Offenbar ist das deine Hauptkritik an meiner Person, kommt da noch etwas sinnstiftendes oder vielleicht konstruktives?



> und beteilige mich eher, um den allergroessten Unfug richtigzustellen



Nein, deine Aussagen haben nur das Ziel der Provokation, da du keine vernünftigen Argumente vorweisen kannst, versuchst dus halt so.
Tipp: Genauer lesen, dann klappts vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.




> Und das ist nun Dein Kronzeuge? Na, dann hoffen wir mal, dass die These ueber den grossen Sale unmodifiziert ist. Wobei wir uns da in russischen Qualitaetsmedien bestimmt keine Sorgen machen muessen.
> 
> Ansonsten - schoen, dass Du so viel freie Zeit hast. Vielleicht solltest Du sie aber etwas sinnstiftender verwenden ... ?



Wer andern eine Grube gräbt...




compisucher schrieb:


> Was hat Erdogan vom Hoffnungsträger der westlichen Welt zum Despoten gemacht?



Ich denke es ist der Versuch der US-Dienste in seinem Land zu Putschen, was er auch ganz persönlich so sieht und wohl nicht unbegründet.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EwzO0Sclvx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wenn man sich recht erinnert, kam erst am dem Zeitpunkt so der richtige Erdogan zu Vorschein und auch die Massenentlassungen, auch hier
wieder die berühmte unrühmliche Rolle der USA beim Anheizen von Konflikten.
Ob die CIA effektiv von der Regierung in den USA kontrolliert wird, keine Ahnung, ich würde sagen nein, ähnlich wie es hier mit dem Verfassungsschutz ist, der jahrelang  eine Mörderbande unterstützen konnte, ohne damit wirklich aufzufallen.
Er war sogar in der Lage Ermittlungsergebnisse massiv zu beeinflussen und falsche Tatsachen vorzugaukeln.
Also Ermittlungsergebnisse trotz völlig gegenteiliger Beweislage zu fälschen bzw. den Tatort zu zerstören bevor ermittelt wurde.
Solche Fälle gibt es oft, wenn es politische Hintergründe gibt, bzw die öffentliche Sicherheit gefährdet ist wird schlichtweg einfach gelogen.
Ähnliches dürfte auch in den Fällen Skripal und Litwinenko der Fall sein.

Übrigens gibt es wie schon vor zwei Wochen erwähnt, keinerlei Beweise für einen Abstammung des Giftes aus Russland.
Das geht vor allem an den netten VT´ler Hoffgang.

Labortest im Fall Skripal: Keine Beweise fur russische Gift-Herkunft | tagesschau.de

"Keine Beweise für russische Gift-Herkunft"

Ich habs dir doch erklärt Hoffgang, die Sache mit dem "Typ".
Aber du wolltest es ja nicht verstehen, das was Craig Murray schon vor Wochen gesagt hat, aber mit Logik hast dus nicht, wenn es um die Russen geht.



> *Im Fall des Anschlags auf den Ex-Spion Skripal hat das britische Militärlabor keine "präzise Quelle" für das eingesetzte Gift herausfinden können. Ob es wirklich aus Russland kommt, sei unklar.
> *Das Forschungszentrum des britischen Verteidigungsministeriums hat nach eigenen Angaben keine Beweise dafür gefunden, dass das bei dem Anschlag auf einen russischen Ex-Doppelagenten Sergej Skripal verwendete Nervengift in Russland hergestellt wurde.



Also was haben wir jetzt?

Kein Motiv der Russen, keine Belege dafür dass es Russen waren und auch keine Belege dafür dass dieses Gift in Russland hergestellt wurde.
Profitieren tut bis heute nur die nette Frau May , und der Exit vom Brexit, so wie Schäuble das ja fordert.



			
				Hoffgang schrieb:
			
		

> "Du bedienst dich einem Automatismus:
> Craig Murray widerspricht der Regierung Englands. Sind seine Aussagen nicht falsch müssen die Aussagen der Regierung falsch sein.
> Murray mag Zweifel haben andem was z.b. Boris Johnson öffentlich verkündet. Das bedeutet aber nicht automatisch das Johnson lügt und Murray recht hat. "



Geh nochmal zurück und achte auf die Argumentation von Murray, vielleicht wirds dir ja im Nachhinein klar.


----------



## Schaffe89 (4. April 2018)

Parallelen zwischen Salisbury und dem deutschen Plutonium-Skandal 1994? | Telepolis

Die Parallelen zwischen dem deutschen Plutonium Skandal 1994 und dem  Fall in Salisbury.
Auch damals wurde sofort Russland verdächtig, ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.
Nun weiß man auch, dass Nowitschok in  Porton Down im Mindesten synthetisiert wurde.



> Michailow hält es für möglich, dass es sich bei dem Giftgas-Anschlag in Salisbury um eine vom britischen Geheimdienst eingefädelte Provokation gegen Russland handelt. Der ehemalige FSB-General erinnert an den Plutonium-Skandal in Deutschland. Am 10. August 1994 befanden sich in einer Lufthansa-Maschine auf dem Weg von Moskau nach München 363 Gramm Plutonium-239. Drei Plutonium-Schmuggler wurden nach ihrer Ankunft in München verhaftet. Die deutschen Experten hätten damals sofort gesagt, dass das Plutonium aus Russland stamme, meint der ehemalige FSB-General. Das sei schon merkwürdig gewesen, denn "Deutschland ist keine Atommacht und war nicht in der Lage, innerhalb eines Tages eine Analyse durchzuführen, um die Herkunft des Plutoniums festzustellen".
> Wie der Spiegel am 10. April 1995 aufdeckte, war der Schmuggel "ein großangelegter Schwindel, Moskau unter Druck zu setzen - inszeniert vom Bundesnachrichtendienst in Pullach". Die Operation trug den Tarnnamen "Hades".


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es wie schon vor zwei Wochen erwähnt, keinerlei Beweise für einen Abstammung des Giftes aus Russland.
> 
> Labortest im Fall Skripal: Keine Beweise fur russische Gift-Herkunft | tagesschau.de



DAS irritiert mich derzeit auch mächtig, weil...
aus der Isotopenzusammensetzung WEISS man mit extrem unaufgeregten Mitteln (Massenspektrograph)  schlichtweg  auf wenige hundert Kilometer genau, woher die verwendeten Substanzen kommen MÜSSEN.
Das ist Primitivchemie und kann von jedem Chemiestudenten ab 4. Semester in Eigenregie durchgeführt werden.


----------



## Schaffe89 (4. April 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> DAS irritiert mich derzeit auch mächtig, weil...
> aus der Isotopenzusammensetzung WEISS man mit extrem unaufgeregten Mitteln (Massenspektrograph)  schlichtweg  auf wenige hundert Kilometer genau, woher die verwendeten Substanzen kommen MÜSSEN.



Aus dem Kopf halte ich das nur bei nicht synthetischen Stoffen wie Lebensmitteln oder Wasser möglich, das genau zu bestimmen.
Weshalb geht das auch bei diesen synthetischen Stoffen? Kannst du das genauer erklären?

Würdest du also schlussfolgern dass die Substanzen aufgrund deiner These oben daher gar nicht aus Russland kommen können, weil man hier einen Nachweis verneint?


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2018)

Es ist "relativ" einfach:

Man bekommt selbst bei einer vollkommenen synthetischen Herstellung keine absolute Reinheit, wir reden hier von Reinheitsabweichungen im atomaren Bereich, 
die aber mit entsprechenden und laborüblichen Gerätschaften nachgewiesen werden können.

Prinzipiell basiert die klassische Methode auf der Untersuchung der chemischen Elemente Wasserstoff, Sauerstoff, Stickstoff, Schwefel und Kohlenstoff. 

So kommt z. B. das Element Sauerstoff überall auf der Erde vor, allerdings als Gemisch von unterschiedlich schweren Sauerstoffatomen, den sogenannten Sauerstoff-Isotopen. 
Die Gemische unterscheiden sich je nach Region ein wenig voneinander. 
In Meeresnähe ist der Anteil an schweren Sauerstoff-Isotopen höher und der Anteil an leichten Sauerstoff-Isotopen niedriger. 
Mit zunehmender Entfernung vom Meer ändert sich dieses Verhältnis, das heißt der Anteil an schweren Sauerstoff-Isotopen nimmt ab und der Anteil an leichten Sauerstoff-Isotopen nimmt zu.

Das kann man mit den oben genannten Elementen ebenso vom Prinzip her bewerkstelligen und erhält über die atomare Verunreinigung aber auch über die Bestandteile der Giftatome bzw. deren Isotopen selbst eine Art Fingerabdruck.
Selbstredend, das man einen genaueren Fingerabdruck bekommt, wenn man von 4 oder 5 Elementen die Isotopen ermittelt, als wenn man nur 1 oder 2 Elemente bestimmen kann.

Wir erinnern uns:
Phosphor, Chlor, Fluor, Sauerstoff und Stickstoff sind die Bestandteile des Giftes, alles hervorragende Isotopen.
Somit und für mein dafürhalten wäre es möglich, selbst bei einem zu 100% reinen Kunstchemieprodukt die Herkunft auf einen geografischen Kreis von unter 1000 km zu lokalisieren.


Zum Punkt zwei deiner Frage - du kennst mich ja fast, ich spekuliere nur ungern, sondern befasse mich mit dem, was tatsächlich vorhanden ist.
Ich halte es aber für höchst unwahrscheinlich, wenn sicherlich renommierte Chemiker nicht in der Lage wären, den ungefähren Herstellungsort zu bestimmen.
Sie haben genügend Giftmoleküle gehabt, um das Gift als solches zu bestimmen.
Einzige sinnvolle Erklärung wäre die, dass es ihnen verboten wurde, die vorhandene Probe massenspektroskopisch zu untersuchen, weil dann die Beweisstücke in Form eben dieser Moleküle unwiederbringlich zerstört werden.

PS + Nachtrag:
Alleine über das Sauerstoff-Isotop lässt sich sehr eindeutig feststellen, ob die Produktion in Meeresnähe (mir unbekannte Anlage in England) oder tief in einem Kontinent (Zentralrussland) hergestellt wurde.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. April 2018)

Das ist schon irgendwo unverständlich, da bezeichnet die britische Delegation bei der OPCW den Vorschlag Russlands im Skripalfall gemeinsam zu ermitteln als Pervers, also abwägig, und weißt ihn zurück:



> Die britische Delegation bei der "Organisation für ein Verbot von  Chemiewaffen" (OPCW) wies den Vorschlag zu gemeinsamen Ermittlungen auf  Twitter zurück: "Russlands Vorschlag zu einer gemeinsamen  britisch-russischen Ermittlung zu dem Salisbury-Vorfall ist pervers."
> 
> Fall Skripal: Russland schlagt gemeinsame Ermittlungen vor. Fur London ist das "pervers" | WEB.DE




 Aber man verlangt von Russland das es beweist / Beweise vorlegt das es den Anschlag mit Nowitschok nicht begangen hat. Wie beweist man eigentlich als beschuldigter Staat sowas nicht selbst gemacht zu haben, also was genau ist da als legtim zugelassener Beweis gültig, ohne das man Zugang zu einer Probe des eingesetzen Stoffes bekommt, oder eben besser noch die Ermittlungen gemeinschaftlich durchführt und Einblick in die Beweislage der Ankläger hat?

Ich meine, London könnte sich doch da genauso gut hinstellen und Deutschland unterstellen das dieses Nervengift von hier stammt und wir beweisen sollen, ohne Zugang zur Probe, oder Unterlagen der Briten, das wir nicht das Zeug synthetisiert und eingesetzt haben.

Wie beweist man da dann als Beschuldigter das dem nicht so ist?
Soll man da als Staat jetzt alle evt. militärischen Unterlagen über Nervengiftentwicklungen / Tests und Bestände offen legen? Welcher Staat würde das tun? Würden die Briten das bei einer Beschuldigung machen?
Es gibt doch mit Sicherheit Erprobungen chemischer Kampfstoffe an denen gearbeitet wird und die man nicht offen legen will, für den Falle eines Krieges wo man es evt doch einsetzen will und nicht möchte das Gegner davon wissen und sich so darauf vorher einstellen können.
Und selbst wenn man das tun würde, wer würde dann glauben das es auch wirklich alles war und man nicht doch etwas verheimlicht, gerade bei Russland?



> Zur möglichen Verantwortung Moskaus  für die Giftanschläge erklärt der deutsche Chemiker und Toxikologe Ralf  Trapp im Interview mit der "Deutschen Presse-Agentur": "Ich bin sicher,  dass das Gift aus einem Labor kommt, das Bestandteil eines staatlichen  Programms ist und Erfahrungen mit solchen Substanzen hat."
> Terror-Organisationen  und kriminelle Banden schließt der Experte aufgrund mangelnder  Erfahrung und Kenntnisse in der Chemie aus.
> 
> Doch nicht nur  Russlands Labors kämen in Frage. Auch Einrichtungen, die zum Zwecke des  Schutzes an derartigen chemischen Substanzen gearbeitet hätten, zählen  dazu.
> ...



Vor allem kann London ja immer noch nicht selbst sagen woher der Stoff nun genau kommt, oben genante Länder / Einrichtungen kämen auch (zumindest theoretisch) neben Russland in Frage.
Das heißt nicht das Russland damit auszuschließen wäre, aber wir sprechen hier bei Skripal auch nicht von einem unbescholtenen russischen Reporter, Menschenrechtler, oder Opositionspolitiker, sondern von einem (ehemaligen) Doppelagenten, der keine Probleme damit hatte für beide Seiten zu arbeiten.
Es ist da auch nicht (völlig) auszuschließen das der Mann nicht noch irgend jeman anderen als Russland durch Geschäfte / Informationen verärgert hat und beseitigt werden sollte.

Von daher sollte man da doch eigentlich schon in einem Rechtsstaat (wie England und andere EU-Länder gerne welche sein möchten) etwas solidere Indizien / Beweise vorlegen (können), bevor man jemanden für definitiv schuldig erklärt, zumindest meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Schaffe89 (5. April 2018)

Wie der Spiegel schreib hat London bewusst gelogen.

Anschlag auf Sergej Skripal: Russland und Grossbritannien auf Konfrontation - SPIEGEL ONLINE



> Sein Haus twitterte noch am 22. März, das Labor in Porton Down habe erklärt, dass das eingesetzte Nowitschok in Russland hergestellt wurde. Der Tweet wurde inzwischen gelöscht,
> nachdem der Leiter der Einrichtung diesen Zusammenhang am Dienstag nicht bestätigen konnte. Das lässt die britische Regierung alles andere als gut aussehen.



1:1 wie das Verhalten damals in der Plutonium Affäre, sehr unrühmlich und wieder der Beleg dafür dass westliche Regierung es mit der Wahrheit nicht ernst nehmen.
Nun ist die britische Regierung überführt und nun ist auch klar, wieso England keine Zusammenarbeit mit Russland in diesem Fall will, alles politisches Kalkül.
Absoluter Wahnsinn die Beziehungen wegen diesem Schachzug aufs Spiel zu setzen.
Aber das fliegt den Briten genauso um die Ohren, wie damals auch die Irakgeschichte.


Mittlerweile könnte man auch spekulieren wie sie vergiftet wurden und dass es wohl kein wirkliches ernsthaftes Nowitschok war.
Es könnte auch eine andere Substanz sein und Nowitschok wurde dann in der Klinik in Globuli-Form gespritzt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=icyHxcfrgNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Um 15:47 spazieren sie noch entspannt umher und um 16:15 werden sie bewusstlos auf einer Bank gefunden.
Es gibt noch ein zweites Video, wo sie auch Minuten vor dem Geschehen immernoch umherspazieren.
Also da kann man Koffer und den Unsinn mit der Haustüre komplett ausschließen, sieht mir nach gelegten Beweisen aus.
Offenbar wollte man vor kurzem auch in einem Flugzeug Beweise platzieren, deshalb die Untersuchung.
Offenbar? wurden sie von einem Passanten vergiftet, der Ihren Weg kurz bevor sie bei der Bank ankamen kreuzte und sie vergiftete.

Erstaunlich wie das so funktionieren soll ohne sich selbst zu vergiften.
Was war es dann? Lutschbombons die beide Skripals auf der Bank zu sich genommen haben?
Oder war die Bank selbst vergiftet? Woher weiß der Attentäter dass sich die Skripals auf die Bank setzen?

Fragen über Fragen, Überlegungen... Der offizielle Tathergang, verbreitet durch die britische Regierung schein Makulatur zu sein.

Julia Skripal soll sich von der Nowitschok Vergiftung bereits "erholt" haben und auch ihr Vater befinde sich auf der dem Weg der Besserung.
Bei einer der giftigsten Substanzen der Welt, die in erster Linie Nerven zerstört und eine Heilung eigentlich ausgeschlossen ist, ist das völlig hanebüchen.
Wenn man sich ansieht, wie die britische Regierung hier lügt, dann lässt das nur einen Schluss zu: False Flag, wie schon 77 in London bzw 1994 des BND in der Causa Plutonium.


Es wird jetzt wie im Irakkrieg 2003 versucht werden einen Angriff auf Russland bzw. Syrien durchzudrücken und damit der direkte Eintritt in den dritten Weltkrieg gewählt werden.
Hitler-Boris kündigt unterdessen schonmal an:

https://mobile.twitter.com/borisjohnson



> "Decisive @OPCW vote against Russian attempts to obscure & confuse is a demonstration of support for UK. We share @OPCW vision of a world free from chemical weapons –
> attacks like *Salisbury & Khan Sheikhoun *should never happen again (link: https://bit.ly/2Ejzda0) bit.ly/2Ejzda0(link: https://bit.ly/2qb0303) bit.ly/2qb0303"



Also wirds nicht mehr allzulange dauern bis in Ghouta oder in Idlib ein erneuter Giftgasanschlag von den Deutschen verübt wird, denn das Land das Sarin entwickelt hat, ist natürlich auch immer der Täter, das ist ja die neue Dauer-Logik in den Medien.


Interessant unterdessen was auch so bei Wikileaks so in Erfahrung gebracht werden kann.

https://de.sputniknews.com/politik/...eaks-clinton-nervengift-skripal-totschweigen/



> [FONT=&quot]Den [/FONT]WikiLeaks-Dokumenten[FONT=&quot] zufolge hatte Clinton im April 2009 vor der Sitzung der sogenannten Australischen Gruppe die US-Delegation schriftlich angewiesen, das Nervengift А234, mit dem der russische Ex-Spion Sergej Skripal vor einem Monat in Großbritannien vergiftet wurde, nicht zu erwähnen und das Thema herunterzuspielen, sollte es bei den Gesprächen aufkommen. Konkret gehe es um das 2007 erschienene Buch des mutmaßlichen Miterfinders des Nervengifts, Wil Mirsajanow, das die chemische Formel der Giftsubstanz enthält.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
> © AP PHOTO/ CAROLYN KASTER​*Fall Skripal vrmasselt: Steht Trumps nahester Kumpel dahinter?*
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Sollte jemand bei der Sitzung das Buch doch erwähnen, müssen die US-Diplomaten auf „unzureichendes Wissen“ in dieser Frage hinweisen, lautete Clintons Anweisung. Damals sollen die USA außerdem behauptet haben, keine Giftsubstanzen der „vierten Generation“ zu entwickeln, und sollen von der Besprechung dieses Themas abgeraten haben. Auch die britische Seite soll bei dieser „Nichterwähnungspolitik“ mitgemacht haben. Das soll einer der Gründe sein, warum die OPCW A234 erst 2016 auf die offizielle Liste von Giftsubstanzen setzte, als es iranischen Forschern gelungen war, das Nervengift selbst zu produzieren.[/FONT]



https://search.wikileaks.org/plusd/cables/09STATE32931_a.html


----------



## compisucher (5. April 2018)

Die Argumentation von Nightslaver bzgl. der Möglichkeit, im Rahmen einer gemeinsamen Untersuchung die eigene Unschuld zu beweisen halten wir für richtig.
Immerhin soll ja eine neutrale Untersuchung (durch wen auch immer) statt finden.
Zumindest ein Beobachterstatus wäre angemessen, damit gegenüber Russland dokumentiert wird, dass die Untersuchung korrekt durchgeführt wird.
Die Verweigerung der Mitwirkung durch GB hilft weder der Sache der Untersuchung selbst, noch der Anerkenntnis der Untersuchungsergebnisse noch dem gepflegten Umgang zweier Staaten.
Mein Vorwurf in dieser Hinsicht: Nur weil man nicht zivilisierten Umgang einem Staat vorwirft, muss man gerade als Demokratie nicht mit gleichen Waffen zurückschlagen.

@Schaeffe: 
Deine Spekulationen sind hochinteressant, aber eben Spekulationen.

Geben wir uns also nochmal die Fakten lt. Wicki:
A-230 und A-232 durchdringen die Blut-Hirn-Schranke und gelangen schnell vom Blutkreislauf in das Zentralnervensystem. Innerhalb weniger Minuten kommt es zu einer irreversiblen Hemmung von Cholinesterasen.

Auf Deutsch: Eine Erholung gibt es nicht, man stirbt einfach...

Alleine die Meldung, dass sich die Tochter erholt ist ein klares Indiz, dass es sich eben nicht um Nowitschok in der bekannten oder besser vermuteten Ausprägung handeln kann.

Und ja, so weit mir bekannt, hätte es ausgereicht, z. B. auf der Bank die Pulverform zu verstreuen. Ein kurzer Hautkontakt (Hand) würde für die Vergiftung ausreichen.
Für so was würde sprechen, dass ja auch ein englischer Polizist verletzt wurde (wie geht es eigentlich dem?).
Problem nur:
Da nur geringste Mengen ausreichend wären, um hunderte Menschen zu töten und ein leichter Luftzug ausreichend wäre, das Gift großflächig zu verteilen (praktisch die ganze Gemeinde) scheidet die Pulverform mutmaßlich aus.

Das Wahrscheinlichste dürfte eine Beimengung des Giftes in ein Nahrungsmittel sein, dass die beiden auf oder in der Nähe der Parkbank zu sich genommen haben (Pralinen/Bonbons u. dgl.).

Was aber am Meisten verwundert ist die Tatsache, dass ein im Westen nicht produziertes Gift innerhalb weniger Stunden zweifelsfrei ermittelt wurde, 
obwohl keinem Kriminalchemiker stante pede überhaupt die eigentlich chemische Zusammensetzung bekannt sein dürfte.
Generell ist die eigentliche chemische Zusammensetzung von z. B. A-230 im Westen völlig unbekannt und die mutmaßliche Zusammensetzung bewegt sich im spekulativen Bereich.
Das irritiert...


----------



## Schaffe89 (5. April 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> @Schaeffe:
> Deine Spekulationen sind hochinteressant, aber eben Spekulationen.



Die Spekulationen werden unter anderem deswegen genährt, weil ähnliche Vorgehensweisen bei Geheimdiensten Usus sind und x mal in der Vergangenheit bereits durchgeführt wurden ode rgeplant wurden.

Falsche Flagge – Wikipedia

Besonders von der britischen Regierung selbst und dabei auch Gegner des Irakkriegs mal eben beiseite geschafft werden.

Ex-Waffeninspekteur ermordet?: Kelly vermutlich tot - n-tv.de

Es geht wie schon häufig geschrieben und als VT beschimpft um die Umsetzung von Joint Vision 2020 und die Bildung eines cordon sanitaire aus Abwehrraketen um Russland herum.
Russland hat diese Pläne mit der Annektion der Krim und des Eintritts in den  Syrienkrieg konterkarriert bzw verhindert.

Deswegen will man nun einen Enthauptungsschlag gegen Syrien vollziehen und als Vorwand dafür gibt es die alte Strategie von Giftgasattentaten.
Da man aber weiß dass Assad keineswegs von einem solchen Schlag profitiert, steht man in einer Sinnkrise und hat Probleme, also  versucht man nun Russland zu diskreditieren, da man es mit Syrien nicht geschafft hat.
Also man geht den direkten Weg in eine Konfrontation mit Russland da das mit Syrien nicht mehr klappt und Erdogan, der Iran und Russland sich wohl die Idlib Enklave mit den letzten Terroristen unter sich aufteilen werden.



> Alleine die Meldung, dass sich die Tochter erholt ist ein klares Indiz, dass es sich eben nicht um Nowitschok in der bekannten oder besser vermuteten Ausprägung handeln kann.



Sehe ich auch so, es könnte sich wenn überhaupt um ein Art Globuli Nowitschok gehandelt haben, ultrahoch verdünnt das gar nicht töten soll.
Oder man kommt auf die Theorie eines anderen Giftes das ähnliche Beschwerden verursacht und die Proben des Nowitschok schlicht gefälscht sind.
Man erinnere sich daran das GB keine gemeinsame Ermittlung wünscht und zusätzlich auch keine Proben an Russland weitergibt, bzw auch eine öffentliche Untersuchung ablehnt.
Jeder Bericht sprach in den ersten Tagen vom sicheren Tod der Infizierten, übrigens auch von dem Polizisten.


----------



## compisucher (5. April 2018)

Das mit den Spekulationen war nicht angreifend gemeint 
Es ist nur so, dass je mehr man sich mit der Materie beschäftigt um so mehr Nebelgranaten fliegen auf einem zu - schon merkwürdig.
Ich persönlich habe nur die leidige Erfahrung machen müssen, dass man irgendwann die eigene Spekulation für die Wahrheit wahrnimmt und blind für Alternativen wird.

Dass da was faul im Staate Dänemark oder besser in GB in dieser Causa ist, liegt wiederum schon (fast) auf der Hand.
Alleine die vorliegenden öffentlichen Informationen sind in sich widersprüchlich und z. T. unlogisch.
Das mag den geschätzten Leser der Sun oder Bild in die richtige + gewünschte öffentliche Meinung bewegen, aber wer setzt sich schon freiwillig mit seinem gottgegebene innerlichen Feindbild kritisch auseinander...?

Meiner insofern ebenso gefestigten Meinung, dass Freund Putin ein gewissenloser Despot ist, tut die kritische Auseinandersetzung mit diesem einen speziellen Fall hierbei keinen Abbruch.

Aber egal - das geht dann schon wieder am Thema vorbei.

Ich glaube mittlerweile nicht mehr an das Exotengift - da ist was anderes passiert oder was anderes zum Einsatz gekommen.
Und - Sensation- Bauchgefühl von mir: Da ist was fürchterlich aus dem Ruder gelaufen und "beide Seiten" versuchen, Gewinn daraus zu ziehen oder zu vertuschen...


----------



## Schaffe89 (5. April 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe nur die leidige Erfahrung machen müssen, dass man irgendwann die eigene Spekulation für die Wahrheit wahrnimmt und blind für Alternativen wird.



Ich will gar nicht behaupten dass es die britische Regierung war, ich behaupte nur aus Gründen von deren nachgwiesenen Lügen der britischen Regierung, dass sie ganz offensichtlich versuchen diesen Skandal auf maximale Weise für sich zu nutzen.
Auch wenn sie ganz öffentlich lügen, also auch das in Kauf nehmen.
Die Briten werden aktuell auch in Syrien militärisch deutlich aktiver als noch vor einigen Monaten, ich denke hier sollte man einen tieferen Zusammenhang sehen.



> Meiner insofern ebenso gefestigten Meinung, dass Freund Putin ein gewissenloser Despot ist, tut die kritische Auseinandersetzung mit diesem einen speziellen Fall hierbei keinen Abbruch.



Ich schätze Putin persönlich deutlich anders ein. Ich denke er hält das Völkerrecht weit höher als das der Westen tut.
Tatsache ist auch dass Russland sich weit weniger in illegale Kriege eingemischt hat, als das die USA getan haben.
Ich sehe Putin als einen durch westliche Provokationen und Beleidigungen gegrämten Menschen, der ursprünglich auf Europa zugehen wollte, sich aber nun darin bestätigt sieht, dass Europa nichts Gutes will.

Wenn sogar ein US-Hardliner Diplomat in der Münchner Runde gestern von eklatanten Fehlern im Assoziierungsabkommen mit der Ukraine spricht, will das was heißen.
Ich würde sagen Putin ist sehr pragmatisch und reagiert vor allem auf Fehler des Westens, bzw Provokationen des Westens und die weitere Ausdehnung des Westens in Richtung Moskau und Peking.



> Und - Sensation- Bauchgefühl von mir: Da ist was fürchterlich aus dem Ruder gelaufen und "beide Seiten" versuchen, Gewinn daraus zu ziehen oder zu vertuschen



Wenn du hier einführst mal selbst zu denken und oder logisch zu überlegen oder zu hinterfragen, wirst du in der Regel von den hier bekannten Apolegeten persönlich diffamiert.
Die haben nach dem Aufkommen der eklatanten Logik-Problemen und Lügen von Hitler Johnson Probleme die Agenda weiterzuführen und weitgehend Sendepause.
Warte immernoch auf eine Antwort von Hoffgang, aber der hat sich wohl jetzt entschieden lieber nicht mehr zu antworten, da mein Hinweis mitte März komplett korrekt war.

O-Ton:



RtZk schrieb:


> Warum lasst ihr euch überhaupt noch darauf ein, wenn Schaffe wieder mit seinen Verschwörungstheorien beginnt?
> Es sollte doch mittlerweile bekannt sein, dass er jede Verschwörungstheorie die er auf schnappt sofort glaubt und verbreitet.
> Apropos gehört er eigentlich auch zu den flach Erdlern?



Nochmal ne kleine Nebeninformation worauf sich die Staatenlenker beziehen und ihre Beweise nehmen.
Es ist eher eine generelle Kampagne gegen Russland auf höchster diplomatischer Ebene.

https://www.kommersant.ru/docs/2018/UK_Briefing.pdf

Was für ein grenzdebiler Käsekuchen. Keine Beweise. Nada.
Alleine die Aussage Nowitschok wäre alleine von Russland "entwickelt" worden ist absurd, das sind weltweit rund mehrere Staaten die damit sicher experimentieren.
Unter anderem auch Porton Down.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um nur mal ein Beispiel herauszugreifen. Großbritannien beschuldigt Russland MH17 abgeschossen zu haben.
Wie sehen die Fakten aus?

Aufklarung uber den Abschuss von MH17 steckt im Informationsnebel fest | Telepolis

Der Zwischenbericht nennt keinen Schuldigen und der Abschlussbericht wird von den USA, der Ukraine und von Russland erfolgreich blockiert.
Hier hat man die gleiche Situation wie im Falle Skripals. Behauptungen und Bezugnahme auf die russische Produktion der Boden-Luft-Rakete.
Beweise wurden auch hier nie vorgelegt, bzw es existieren keine die eine russische Schuld belegen.
Trotzdem steht es in diesem Dossier mit dabei - könnte von Christopher David Steele in der Mittagspause verfasst sein.

Alle Anschuldigungen die da aufgeführt werden, sind nebulös und keinesfalls bewiesen, außer vielleicht eine Gewisse Kampagne im Fall Lisa.

Vorgeworfen wird auch eine Destabilisierung der Ukraine, die natürlich nur von Russland ausgeht.
Ein Putsch ist natürlich keineswegs destabilisierend.^^

Die Geschichte mit dem russischen Eingreifen in die US Wahl ist auch grandios grenzdebil.
Da werden von den Medien alle Fehltritte von Trump durch den Kakao gezogen und alle Schweinereien von Killary unter den Teppich gekehrt.
Und nachher findet der Ermittler der Republikaner keine Beweise dafür und alle Anschuldigungen versinken irgendwo im Nebel.

In einem Interview bezog sich Hitler-Johnson noch auf die Erkenntnisse von Porton Down.



> _You argue that the source of this nerve agent, Novichok, is Russia. How did you manage to find it out so quickly? Does Britain possess samples of it?_*Let me be clear with you … When I look at the evidence, I mean the people from Porton Down, the laboratory …*
> _So they have the samples …_
> They do. And they were absolutely categorical and I asked the guy myself, I said, "Are you sure?" *And he said there's no doubt.*



Boris Johnson: Russia′s position in Skripal case is ′increasingly bizarre′ | Europe| News and current affairs from around the continent | DW | 20.03.2018

Porton Down experts unable to identify 'precise source' of novichok that poisoned spy



> "We have not identified the precise source, but we have provided the scientific info to Government who have then used a number of other sources to piece together the conclusions you have come to."



Da hat Johnson wohl einfach ganz offensichtlich gelogen, offensichtlicher geht es ja kaum mehr.
Hoffentlich tritt der Kasper zurück.

Was sagte nochmal Craig Murray um meinem Beitrag mitte März aufzugreifen?



> "Ich habe nun von einer zuverlässigen Quelle aus dem Foreign and Commonwealth Office bestätigt bekommen, dass die Wissenschaftler des Forschungszentrums Porton Down nicht in der Lage sind, das Nervengift als aus russischer Produktion stammend zu identifizieren, und sie darüber verärgert waren, dass Druck auf sie ausgeübt wurde, die Substanz so einzuordnen."



O-Ton Hoffgang:




> Ja hab ich. Und der Typ hat einfach nur zuwenig Vorstellungskraft.
> Was für "Argumente" sind das bitte? Ausschluss von Möglichkeiten weil er sich das nicht vorstellen kann? Es gibt Idioten auf diesem Planeten die behaupten die Erde sei Rund, mit der gleichen Begründung: Begrenzte Vorstellungskraft.
> 
> Es mag wenig Sinn ergeben wenn man jemanden töten möchte dafür extra ein solches Nervengift zu benutzen, aber wenn den Kontext ausweitet kommt man auf genügend Möglichkeiten warum etwas auf diese Weise getan wird. Zu verkünden dass man selbst nicht in der Lage ist soweit zu denken ist kein Beleg dafür dass die offizielle Version falsch sein muss. Und leider hat Craig Murray nicht mehr zu bieten als das.Oh, hat er etwa doch?
> Hmm mal schauen, er wurde beschuldigt als Botschafter Visa an junge Frauen zu vergeben, für Sex als Gegenleistung. Behandlung in einer Psychatrie, Selbstmordversuch, ja doch, scheint genau die Art Mensch zu sein der ich unvoreingenommen jede Behauptung glauben würde


.

Vielleicht trägst du das nächste mal weniger dick auf...


N*eues aus der Irrenanstalt der Welt:
Den zuerst ermordeten und dem Tod geweihten mit Nowitschok vergifteten Menschen gehts offenbar wunderbar.
Scheint lediglich ein tiefes künstliches Koma gewesen zu sein.





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=wdQlaLw53zA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Was sagte ich vor Wochen?

*


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Halte ich für einen Rohrkrepierer, wer weiß ob die Tochter und Skripal überhaupt mit diesem Gift vergiftet wurden.
> Vielleicht ist das alles nur eine False Flag und die beiden hatten Schlafmittel eingenommen...



Focus zitiert:



> [FONT=&quot]„*Alles ist gut. Er ruht sich aus und schläft. Alle sind bei Gesundheit. Niemand hat irreparable Schäden. Ich werde bald (aus dem Krankenhaus) entlassen. Alles ist okay.“*[/FONT]*[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Adi1 (6. April 2018)

Krachen wird es sowieso mal,

ich bleibe jetzt ruhig,

und geniesse meine letzten Tage


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> und geniesse meine letzten Tage



Ich dachte, du wolltest Schluss machen, wenn du 10.000 Posts erreicht hast?


----------



## JePe (6. April 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Briten werden aktuell auch in Syrien militärisch deutlich aktiver als noch vor einigen Monaten, ich denke hier sollte man einen tieferen Zusammenhang sehen.



Moechtest Du das vielleicht qualitativ und quantitativ praezisieren und mit Quellen belegen oder muessen wir das jetzt einfach mal wieder glauben?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Tatsache ist auch dass Russland sich weit weniger in illegale Kriege eingemischt hat, als das die USA getan haben.



Oh. Wie nett. Der Herr Nachbar pruegelt seine Frau nicht mehr krankenhausreif, er ohrfeigt sie nur noch gelegentlich. Waehlen wir ihn doch zum Ehemann der Woche!

Kann es die "Einmischung" (was bedeutet dieser, sehr vage, Begriff in der Schaffe-Welt?) vielleicht auch deshalb "weit weniger" oft gegeben haben, weil es Russland (=die Russische Foederation) erst seit 1990 gibt? Aber don´t panic. Sie arbeiten daran.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich sehe Putin als einen durch westliche Provokationen und Beleidigungen gegrämten Menschen(...)



Ach Du meine Guete. Poor Putin!

Ist das Dein Ernst? Der Herr ueber das groesste Nukleararsenal der Welt ein gekraenkter Narziss? Dann gehoert er auf die Couch (und ich meine nicht die zum Ausruhen) und sein Atomkoffer in die Wolga geworfen.

Wenn Putin ein "gegraemter Mensch" ist, was ist dann Merkel? Und wann holen wir uns endlich Koenigsberg zurueck? Kloepse. Ich will Kloepse!



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> (...)der ursprünglich auf Europa zugehen wollte, sich aber nun darin bestätigt sieht, dass Europa nichts Gutes will.



Vielleicht haette er nicht mit abzeichenlosen Urlaubern auf Europa zugehen und mit ausgeschalteten Transpondern darauf zufliegen sollen? So war sein Liebeswerben, wie soll ich sagen, schon recht ... missverstaendlich. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass zum Daraufzugehen-Ritual eben auch die Moeglichkeit gehoert, abgewiesen zu werden. Jedenfalls zu den angebotenen Konditionen.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wenn sogar ein US-Hardliner Diplomat in der Münchner Runde gestern von eklatanten Fehlern im Assoziierungsabkommen mit der Ukraine spricht, will das was heißen.



Ja. Unvergessen die Bilder, wie US-hardlinernde oertliche Selbstverteidigungskraefte die Krim im Handstreich besetzt befreit haben.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Warte immernoch auf eine Antwort von Hoffgang, aber der hat sich wohl jetzt entschieden lieber nicht mehr zu antworten, da mein Hinweis mitte März komplett korrekt war.



... vielleicht erkennt er auch nur einfach eine Windmuehle, wenn er sie sieht, und schenkt ihr die angemessene Aufmerksamkeit?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Alleine die Aussage Nowitschok wäre alleine von Russland "entwickelt" worden ist absurd, das sind weltweit rund mehrere Staaten die damit sicher experimentieren.
> Unter anderem auch Porton Down.



Nowitschok? Ist das dieses Zeug, dass es, je nachdem, wenn man in Russland fragt, entweder nie gab oder dass man den Amerikanern uebergeben hat?

Die Aussage stammt (auch) von einer Quelle, die Du gerne zitierst, wenn sie Dir nach dem Munde redet. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass "etwas haben" eben gerade nicht dasselbe ist wie "etwas entwickelt haben". Ich zum Beispiel habe ein Auto. Bauen koennte ich aber keins.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Der Zwischenbericht nennt keinen Schuldigen und der Abschlussbericht wird von den USA, der Ukraine und von Russland erfolgreich blockiert.



Der Abschlussbericht  wurde vor geraumer Zeit veroeffentlicht und nennt keinen Schuldigen, weil diejenigen, die ihn erstellt haben, sich ausser Stande sahen, einen zu ermitteln (eine Demut, die manch allwissendem Foristen gut zu Gesicht stuende). Ein Tribunal, dass die Schuldfrage haette klaeren koennen, wurde ausschliesslich von Russland blockiert.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ein Putsch ist natürlich keineswegs destabilisierend.^^



Die derzeitige ukrainische Regierung wurde gewaehlt. Mag sein, dass Dir das Wahlergebnis nicht passt, ein Putsch wird deshalb daraus aber laengst noch nicht.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Da werden von den Medien alle Fehltritte von Trump durch den Kakao gezogen(...)



... wohl eher Fehlgriffe. Von seinen mafioesen Kontakten ganz zu schweigen. Aber hey. Lustig isser ja.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> (...)und alle Schweinereien von Killary unter den Teppich gekehrt.



Oh. "Killarys" "Schweinereien". Welche waren das doch gleich noch? Dass sie den dritten Weltkrieg angefangen haette, wenn sie gewaehlt worden waere? Dieses eMail-Ding? Yeah, right. Staatsangelegenheiten mailt man nicht ueber private Server, man twittert sie gefaelligst! War da sonst noch was? Ach ja. Ihr Kinderporno-Ring, den sie aus einer Pizzeria betrieben hat.

Urlaub wuerde ich in Deiner Welt ja machen. Ne Woche oder so, als eine Art geopolitisches Disneyland. Aber leben moechte ich da nicht.


----------



## compisucher (6. April 2018)

Werter Schaeffe89,

also in Puncto Putin muss ich nochmal ausholen und teile deine verteidigende Haltung mitnichten.
Ich bin ehrenamtlich in der Flüchtlingshilfe südöstlich von München engagiert.
Mein Arbeitgeber stellt unentgeldlich für die Caritas Unterkünfte zu Verfügung - dafür möge man mich an anderer Stelle steinigen...
Da kommen eben nicht nur Menschen aus Syrien, Afghanistan und sonstwo her, sondern eben auch Russen.
Eine Familie habe ich näher kennengelernt.
Er war Journalist für ein unbedeutendes Revolverblatt in Tjumen, das liegt a. A. der Welt relativ nahe zu Kasachstan.
Darüber hinaus hat er sich für eine ebenso völlig unbedeutende Partei PARNAS engagiert.
Die Resultate waren alle Finger so gebrochen, dass er kaum einen Tastatur bedienen kann.
Verwüstung seines Arbeitgebers und darauffolgende Kündigung.
Zwangsräumung der Familie aus der Mietswohnung und letztlich mit Hilfe über NGOs, konkret Memorial herausgekommen.
Wer es war, wurde natürlich nie ermittelt, der russische Staat bestritt jegliche Beteiligung und beschuldigte die Familie "mit der deutschen Mafia" zusammenzuarbeiten...

Putin in Persona hat sicherlich nie von der Familie persönlich gehört, aber er hat ein System aufgebaut, das systematisch echte Opposition ausschaltet und auch sonstige unliebsame Bürger einfach aus dem Weg räumt.
Hierfür trägt Putin ganz alleine und ganz klar die Verantwortung.
Er mag kein Tyrann wie Stalin oder Hitler sein, aber dennoch ein sehr durchtriebener und nahezu absolutistischer und vor allem undemokratischer Gewaltherrscher.

Einen passenden Namen für diese Staatsform mögen andere hierzu finden...

Ich selbst finde es schlichtweg ekelhaft, so mit den Menschen umzuspringen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (7. April 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Moechtest Du das vielleicht qualitativ und quantitativ praezisieren und mit Quellen belegen oder muessen wir das jetzt einfach mal wieder glauben?



Kann es sein, dass du gerade die beleidigte Leberwurst spielst, da dein letzter Angriff bezüglich "Rink" und seiner Glaubwürdigkeit so in die Hose ging?
Warum hast du eigentlich nicht den Anstand dich dementsprechend zu korrigieren?
Und wieso habe ich das ungute Gefühl, dass es hier wieder primär darum geht mich persönlich zu attackieren?

Ich empfehle dir mal die Meldungen aus Syrien und Russland zur Gemüte zu führen, wie die so die Verbalattacken von Johnson bezüglich Giftgasanschlag Syrien (natürlich muss es Assad gewesen sein.... der in keinem Falle davon profitieren kann) bewerten und was sie so dazu sagen, dass ihr Land mit illegalen Militärbasen im Osten Syriens geteilt wird.
Glaubst du ich bin dafür zuständig, dass ich dir jede Aussage von mir belege? Du blamierst dich doch sowieso wieder.
Wirf mal Google an, das wirst du selbst wohl auch noch hinbekommen, oder? Es wird um Syrien das Militär zusammengezogen und im Prinzip wird nur noch auf einen erneuten "Giftgasanschlag" des bösen Assad gewartet, denn man weiß ja auch dort schon wer es war, bevor es passiert ist.



> Oh. Wie nett. Der Herr Nachbar pruegelt seine Frau nicht mehr krankenhausreif, er ohrfeigt sie nur noch gelegentlich. Waehlen wir ihn doch zum Ehemann der Woche!




Wenn Russland auf Einladung von Assad in Syrien gegen die Dschihadisten und "Rebellen" hilft und das Land wieder in den ursprünglichen Zustand versetzen will, gibt es schwere Sanktionen und eine beispiellose Propaganda.
Wenn die USA und GB einen illegalen Krieg im Irak führen , dann gibt es keinerlei Sanktionen der sogenannten Weltgemeinschaft, man sagt einfach nur "Ach haben wir uns vertan".

Dir bleiben die Doppelstandards wohl verborgen, merkst du offenbar nicht.
Aber es ja völlig normal dass sich die USA als Friedensengel und Völkerrechtsspezialist geben und dabei den Balken im eigenen Auge nicht sehen.
Aber es ist öffensichtlich völlig normal wenn die IS Koalition halb Syrien besetzt und keinerlei Übereinkunft mit Assad trifft.




> Ist das Dein Ernst? Der Herr ueber das groesste Nukleararsenal der Welt ein gekraenkter Narziss? Dann gehoert er auf die Couch (und ich meine nicht die zum Ausruhen) und sein Atomkoffer in die Wolga geworfen.




Da hört man ja quasi deinen ganzen Russland-Hass wunderbar raus.
Ich empfehle mal etwas Empathie und die Sicht von Putin selbst auch zu verstehen.
Russland hat mehrmals Europa die Hand ausgestreckt, vielleicht mal ein tiefergehendes Interview mit  Hubert Seipel anschauen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qqQNORHJ8fA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Vielleicht haette er nicht mit abzeichenlosen Urlaubern auf Europa zugehen und mit ausgeschalteten Transpondern darauf zufliegen sollen? So war sein Liebeswerben, wie soll ich sagen, schon recht ... missverstaendlich. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass zum Daraufzugehen-Ritual eben auch die Moeglichkeit gehoert, abgewiesen zu werden. Jedenfalls zu den angebotenen Konditionen.



Vielleicht hätte sich die Nato nicht weiter gen Osten ausdehnen sollen, hätte vielleicht die EU/USA den Putsch in der Ukraine nicht unterstützen sollen, hätte vielleicht ein völlig bescheuertes Assoziierungsabkommen nicht vorantreiben sollen.
Vielleicht hätte die USA auch nicht versuchen sollen, sich die Ukraine als Satellitenstaat unter den Nagel zu reißen?
Wie kann man nur ernsthaft derart einseitig das Geschehen der Welt bewerten. Immer soll der eine schuld sein und der andere kann den Zeigefinger erheben und kann sich eigene Fehler nicht eingestehen.

Schlimm ist das. So eine  Sichtweise wird irgendwann zum Krieg führen und das ungebremst.
Aber klar, nur Russland betreibt Militärübungen  und fliegt mit abgeschalteten Transponder, ja klar JePe.
Glaubst du den Unsinn eigentlich selbst den du verbreitest?

Nato-Kampfjets fliegen ebenfalls ohne Transponder - SPIEGEL ONLINE



> Auch Kampfflugzeuge der Nato sind bei Einsätzen ohne eingeschaltete Transponder unterwegs. Das räumt das westliche Bündnis nach SPIEGEL-Informationen jetzt ein. Transponder sind Funksender, die der Flugsicherung helfen, einen Jet zu identifizieren.







> Vor zwei Monaten haben die Amerikaner eingeräumt, dass auch sie das Muskelspiel des "strategic messaging" beherrschen. US-Admiral Bill Gortney, Oberbefehlshaber der amerikanischen Streitkräfte in Nordamerika, sagte: "So etwas machen wir auch" - "We do the same sort of thing."




Natürlich machen das aber nur die Russen, genauso wie die Russen ja auch Militärübungen für sich gepachtet haben.
Wenn man dir zuhört und deine Einseitigkeit sieht, muss einem Angst und Bange werden, dass Leute in der Politik wirklich genauso denken.




> Ja. Unvergessen die Bilder, wie US-hardlinernde oertliche Selbstverteidigungskraefte die Krim im Handstreich besetzt befreit haben.




Das Problem was du hast ist, dass du immer nur mit Whataboutism mit völlig anderen Sachverhalten antwortest um ein sinnvolles Argument der Russen quasi zu zerschlagen. Dein Problem ist, dass du nicht akzeptieren kannst dass nicht nur die EU und Nato gute Argumente haben, sondern es auch Menschen in anderen Ländern gibt denen man zuhören muss und sollte um ein umfassendes Bild zu erhalten.

Du Antwortest ernsthaft auf das völlig destruktive Assoziierungsabkommen das mitunter Fehllage in der Ukraine einleitete mit ganz anderen Themen.
Das Problem ist, dass du nur Fehler bei den Russen sehen willst und diese Expansionspolitik der USA, die weltweit vorangetrieben wird, näher an die Grenzen von Russland heranzurücken, quasi völlig irrelevant ist.

Du läufst mit Scheuklappen durch die Welt.




> ... vielleicht erkennt er auch nur einfach eine Windmuehle, wenn er sie sieht, und schenkt ihr die angemessene Aufmerksamkeit?




Nein, er kann sich eigene Irrungen nur einfach nicht eingestehen, genauso wie du dich nicht bei mir entschuldigst und deine Falschaussagen zur Glaubwürdigkeit von Rink nicht zurücknimmst, sondern jetzt wieder eine Diskussion führst, die einfach nur aus unterschwelligen persönlichen Angriffen besteht.




> Nowitschok? Ist das dieses Zeug, dass es, je nachdem, wenn man in Russland fragt, entweder nie gab oder dass man den Amerikanern uebergeben hat?




Und wieder antwortest du mit einer Ablenkung. Natürlich wurde an Nowitschok auch in der Sowjetunion geforscht, sowie nach der Auflösungen selbiger auch in anderen Ländern wie auch Russland, aber diese einfache Tatsache willst du ja wieder verschleiern.
Natürlich versucht Russland in der Öffentlichkeit eine Dämonisierung zu vermeiden und widerspricht einer Produktion dieser Stoffe und offenbar auch einem Programm damit, so wie eben jedes Land vermeidet darüber zu sprechen da auch die USA an solchen Projekten geforscht haben.
Es ist selbstverständlich lächerlich dass Russland nicht im Mindesten kleinere Bestände zu Forschungszwecken davon hergestellt hat.
Rink hat diese sogar an die "Unterwelt" verkauft und saß dafür 1 Jahr im Gefängnis.

Ich habe aber auch nie Gegenteiliges gesagt, auch wenn du den Eindruck wieder erwecken möchtest.
Naürlich gab es in der Sowjetunion Programme zur Herstellung solcher Stoffe, das kann definitiv nicht abgestritten werden, aber es wird halt dementiert.
Glaubwürdig ist das nicht, genausowenig glaubwürdig, wennn die USA, England etc. behaupten sie hätten nicht im Mindesten auch minimale Bestände zu Forschungszwecken. Porton Down hat das selbst öffentlich gesagt, dass man synthetische Vergleichsproben besitzt.




> Der Abschlussbericht wurde vor geraumer Zeit veroeffentlicht und nennt keinen Schuldigen, weil diejenigen, die ihn erstellt haben, sich ausser Stande sahen, einen zu ermitteln (eine Demut, die manch allwissendem Foristen gut zu Gesicht stuende).




Eine Verhinderung eines UN-Tribunals ist kein Beleg dafür das Russland nicht aufklären will, siehe dazu die Begründung Russlands.
Aber natürlich ist für dich jedwede Begründung Russlands per se Schwachsinn.

Wann gab es denn ein UN-Tribunal wegen eines versehentlichen Abschusses eines Passagierflugzeuges in der Vergangenheit?
Ich habe noch von keinem UN-Tribunal gegen ein anderes Land gehört das ein Passagierflugzeug abgeschossen hat.

Das heißt nicht, dass die Ermittlungen verhindert wurden, die dann in den Niederlanden gegen die Täter forgesetzt wurd und die sahen sich außer Stande einen zu ermitteln.
Heißt also auch hier stellst du den Zusammenhang verkürzt dar und tust so, als ob Russland keine Ermittlungen will, sie wollten lediglich kein UN-Tribunal, vermutlich weil das völlig übertrieben für diesen Vorfall ist.

Für Abschüsse von Passagierflugzeugen gab es meiner Recherche nach keine UN-Tribunale, du kannst mich gerne widerlegen.




> Die derzeitige ukrainische Regierung wurde gewaehlt. Mag sein, dass Dir das Wahlergebnis nicht passt, ein Putsch wird deshalb daraus aber laengst noch nicht.




Es gab keinen Putsch der Regierung von Janukowitsch?
Was du hier betreibst, ist Geschichtsfälschung par excellance die bar jeder Vernunft ist.Erschreckend.




> And since Mr. Putin made this decision around Crimea and Ukraine — not because of some grand strategy, but essentially because he was caught off-balance by the protests in the Maidan and Yanukovych then fleeing after we had brokered a deal to transition power in Ukraine




http://cnnpressroom.blogs.cnn.com/2015/02/01/pres-obama-on-fareed-zakaria-gps-cnn-exclusive/

Wenn du behauptest es gab keinen Putsch in der Ukraine, dann lügst du offenbar, verstehe nicht warum du so etwas nötig hast.
Wenn bewaffnete Kräfte die Regierung dazu veranlassen sich aufzulösen ist das also kein Putsch? Was ist denn dann ein Putsch für dich?
Müssen die Faschisten die Regierung mit einer Atombombe aus dem Parlament neutralisieren und verdampfen lassen?

Das ist schlimmes Narrativ-Building was hier geschieht. Westliche völlig abstruse Propaganda ohne einen Versuch beide Seiten zu hören.
Gewaltsame Absetzung der gewählten Regierung ist ein Putsch. Dem Wunsch der Demonstranten unter weniger Korruption zu leiden, wurde ein jähes Ende gesetzt. Schon immer standen völlig andere Motive im Mittelpunkt. Regime Change von dann eben anderen korrupten Oligarchen und Eliten.




> ... wohl eher Fehlgriffe. Von seinen mafioesen Kontakten ganz zu schweigen. Aber hey. Lustig isser ja.




Auch hier wieder dein übliches Problem und ein ganz bewusstes "Aufmerksamkeitsmanagement", ähnlich wie im Falle deiner Suggestion was die Annektion der Krim angeht.
Trumps Verbindungen kritisieren und dämonisieren und über Hillary Clintons Verbindungen und unglaubliche Fehltritte und Verbrechen schweigen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fgcd1ghag5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Das „blutige Ende“ kam im Oktober 2011 mit dem grausamen Lynchmob-Mord Gaddafis durch die von den USA unterstützten islamistischen „Rebellen“. Nachdem sie ein Video auf dem BlackBerry eines Beraters angesehen hatte, das zeigte, wie der libysche Regierungschef erst geprügelt und mit einem Bajonett gefoltert und dann getötet wurde, rief Clinton: „Wow!“
> Dann drehte sie sich ohne jede Skrupel zu ihrer TV-Interview-Partnerin und rief „We came, we saw, he died!“ [Wir kamen, wir sahen, er starb]. Dabei lachte sie hämisch.



Ja, JePe, das ist wirklich eine sehr vertrauenswürdige Frau, die da ins Präsidentenamt gewählt wird.
Trump und Clinton sind beide furchtbare Kandidaten (wegen vielen Punkten und Fehlgriffen von beiden) und die Frage wer besser ist, dürfte sich letztendlich daran messen lassen wie blutig die Präsidentschaft nun wieder werden wird. 

Die Tatsache dass ein Trump gewählt wird, lässt vermuten was die Menschen von Clinton halten.




> Oh. "Killarys" "Schweinereien". Welche waren das doch gleich noch? Dass sie den dritten Weltkrieg angefangen haette, wenn sie gewaehlt worden waere? Dieses eMail-Ding? Yeah, right. Staatsangelegenheiten mailt man nicht ueber private Server, man twittert sie gefaelligst!




Cool, der Versuch offensichtliche Verbindungen zu Kinderschändern als Verschwörungstheorie abzutun, ist ein billiger Versuch.
Natürlich gab es da von Idioten teilw. völlig übertriebene VT´s dazu, leider gibt es aber in den Emails und Verbindungen der Clintons zu Eppstein und x anderen völlig skurrilen Personen deutliche Gründe, warum das nicht alles eine VT sein dürfte. Hast du dich wohl nicht damit beschäftigt, aber bist wieder vorne mit dabei und von völligem Schwachsinn zu sprechen.
Fragst du dich nicht manchmal , ob du dich nicht selbst  belügst?

Das FBI wollte sogar den Email-Skandal von Clinton generell untersuchen.
Aber klar, es gibt keinen Kinderporno Skandal von Clintons Umfeld, die Bilder die Weiner auf seinen Rechnern hatte, der der Mann von Abedin - der engsten Beraterin Clintons - nein, gar nicht. die Beziehungen mit Minderjährigen... alles VT.
Oder die Telefonnummern von Eppstein die vom FBI auf seiner Insel der Clintons gefunden wurden, ganze 21 Nummern, die Aussagen von den Vergewaltigungsopfern von Eppstein, die KOntakte zu Abremovic, Podestas Dreck-Mails wo von "Pizza" geredet wird.
Hast recht JePe, da gibt es absolut nichts zu sehen. 

https://www.stern.de/politik/auslan...-neuanfang-nach-sexting-skandal--7391234.html

Das FBI wollte sogar wegen den Kinderpornographie ermitteln.
Gibt ja auch keine Verbindungen zur okkulten Marina Abramovic oder logische Entschlüsselungen der Mails an und von Podesta.
Nein gar nicht JePe.
Dese Skulturen die der Bruder von John Podesta daheim gesammelt hat, stammen ja gar nicht von Mordopfern, denen der Kopf abgeschlagen wurde und der Mörder sich in dieser Pose dann aufgegeilt hat... nein das ist alles nur VT.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RKq-aXoFGPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oh nein ein Youtube-Video, dann lieber noch die Disussion auf Reddit.

https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/5b7y24/what_the_****_tony_podesta_has_a_statue_in_his/






> Der Code, der in den Mails entdeckt wurde, hat man entschlüsselt und dieser lautet wie folgt:– hotdog = Junge
> – pizza = Mädchen
> – cheese = kleines Mädchen
> – pasta = kleiner Junge
> ...



Die Tatsache dass rechte Seiten diese Dinge die in den Podestamails aufgetaucht sind berichten, ändert nichts daran dass die Codierung der Mails, die Beziehungen von Regierungsbeamten mit der okkulten Szene und mit Kinderschändungen offenkundig sind.
Das ist alles schon recht lange bekannt, aber natürlich ist es eine Verschwörungstheorie, klar JePe.
De Reden in Symbolsprache in ihren Mails die ganze Zeit von leckerer Pizza, natürlich...
Deine Naivität ist wirklich kaum zu überbieten.

http://www.thefalseflag.com/2016/12/01/1729pizzagate/

Die phädophilen Symbole der Pizzaria und die Projekte des Inhabers James Alefantis der verstörende Kunst darbietet in der es primär um "Schlachtung von Kindern" geht, ist bestimmt auch nur ein dämlicher Zufall.
Bilder von einer Künstlerin Namens Kim Noble werden auch gehuldigt.
https://www.google.de/search?q=kim+...hWNY1AKHe35B7IQ9QEIMzAF#imgrc=z1hdTvGcwUGjyM:
Nach Pizzagate ließ Kline (Besta Pizza) das pädophile Symbol seiner Pizzeria ändern und Alefantis/Kline nahmen alle allzu eindeutigeb pädophile Kunstwerke von den Wänden.
Nein, nein. Das ist alles eine VT, JePe, ich habs verstanden.
Die Existenz eines internationalen Kinderpornorings der mit Politik und den Einflussreichen verbunden ist,
ist seit Dutroux Grundwissen. 

http://www.aufklaerungsgruppe-krokodil.de/DerFallMarcDutroux_1_neu.pdf




> Ach ja. Ihr Kinderporno-Ring, den sie aus einer Pizzeria betrieben hat.




Ganz offensichtlich spricht leider vieles dafür, nicht ihr Kinderpornoring, aber der Kinder-Ring von Alefantis.
Aber ich glaube kaum, dass du erstens in der Lage bist das wirklich zu verkraften und aufzunehmen, daher wird es auch hier wieder heißen es sei eine dümmliche VT von rechten Spinnern und die in den Emails gehts natürlich um leckere Pizzabestellungen.

Ist ja auch völlig unbedeutend, dass Weiner, Epstein und Hasters bereits der Kinderpornographie überführt wurden...

In der Pizzeria von Alefantis sind auch Bilder von Arrington de Dionyso vorhanden.
Ich erspare mir hier das hier als Bild zu illustrieren, weil es einem hochkommt.

https://www.allmystery.de/themen/gg126684

Man schaue sich bei Gelegenheit mal die Finger von John Podesta an.
Nur so ein kleiner Hinweis... Spirit Cooking... usw...in der Mail von Abramovic.

Wenn du schon so halbgare Behauptungen raushaust das sei alles Spinnerei und Blödsinn, dann muss man sich dagegen wehren, weil es in der Seele weh tut, dass es Menschen in den Medien und in der Politik gibt, die diese Schweinereien weiterhin decken und als VT abtun.




> “I am so looking forward to the Spirit Cooking dinner at my place. Do you think you will be able to let me know if your brother is joining?”




https://www.theguardian.com/artandd...c-podesta-clinton-emails-satanism-accusations




> Folks attending a house tour in the Lake Barcroft neighborhood in Falls Church earlier this year got an eyeful when they walked into a bedroom at the Podesta residence hung with multiple color pictures by Katy Grannan, a photographer known for documentary-style pictures of naked teenagers in their parents' suburban homes."




https://archive.fo/vddrO

Es geht bei diesem Leuten die in engen Verbindungen stehen, permanent um okkultes, absurde Kunst, Beziehungen zu Minderjährigen, Tötung von denselbigen und blutigen Ritualen. Also Satanismus.
Bestimmt ist das alles nur ein Zufall.
Man hat sich wie in der Dutroux Affäre sehr bemüht das unter Verschluss zu halten.




> *Wurden alle wichtigen Zeugen gehört?* Nein. Einige waren bereits vor Beginn des Prozesses von der Justiz für unzurechnungsfähig erklärt worden, andere leben nicht mehr. Mindestens 27 Zeugen, die wichtige Angaben zu Dutroux hätten machen können, kamen in den vergangenen Jahren auf mysteriöse Weise ums Leben.




https://www.welt.de/print-welt/article322609/Die-offenen-Fragen-bleiben.html


Man hält in den Medien vieles unter Verschluss.
Aktuell bemüht man sich die Seifenoper im Fall Skripal weiterzuschüren und so zu tun als ob es völlig normal sei, dass eine Vergiftung mit Novichok quasi nur wie eine kleine Grippe sei.

Kurioserweise ist jetzt auch Skripal auf dem Weg der "Besserung" nach dem mitgeschnittenen Telefongespräch, der ja so tödlich vergiftet wurde und dem sicheren Tod ausgesetzt war.
Vermutlich bist du auch so jemand, der diesem absoluten Unsinn noch glauben schenkt.



compisucher schrieb:


> Putin in Persona hat sicherlich nie von der Familie persönlich gehört, aber er hat ein System aufgebaut, das systematisch echte Opposition ausschaltet und auch sonstige unliebsame Bürger einfach aus dem Weg räumt.



Bist du dir im Klaren wie das "System" ausgesehen hat, bevor Putin an die Macht kam?
Das war noch erheblich schlechter was Korruption und Demokratie anging, zudem wurde die Regierung fast ausschließlich von Oligarchen gelenkt, was schon seit längerem nicht mehr der Fall ist, denn einiges wurde verstaatlicht.



> Nach seinem gebremsten Reformkurs brechen unter Boris Jelzin nun Demokratie, Pressefreiheit und zugleich ein Raubtier-Kapitalismus wie eine Schocktherapie über das von jahrzehntelanger Stagnation geprägte Russland herein.
> Während sich Oligarchen maßlos am Ausverkauf der Staates bereichern, Mord und Erpressung alltäglich werden, bricht die Versorgung der Bevölkerung beinahe zusammen. Flügelkämpfe rechter und linker Radikaler lähmen das Parlament. Jelzin lässt die Duma verfassungswidrig auflösen und eine offene Rebellion von Parlamentariern durch die Armee zusammenschießen





> Nach dem katastrophal verlaufenden Krieg sichert der von Alkoholmissbrauch und Krankheit gezeichnete Präsident in seiner zweiten Amtsperiode ab 1996 vornehmlich die Pfründe seiner Familie und Verbündeten. Im Volk verhasst und im Westen zur Witzfigur verkommen, tritt Boris Jelzin Ende Dezember 1999 zurück. Nachfolger an der Spitze Russlands wird sein Ministerpräsident: Wladimir Putin.



https://www1.wdr.de/stichtag/stichtag-boris-jelzin-praesident-100.html

Das waren je super Zeiten für das Volk vor Wladimir Putin, vielleicht ist das unter anderem der Grund, wieso der Herr Putin so beliebt bei den Russen ist?
Natürlich ist er ein Autokrat, natürlich gibt es in Russland Korruption, natürlich gibt es dort Interessen die von gewissen Gruppierungen so durchgesetzt werden, indem anderen gedroht wird, oder wie in deinem Beispiel aufgezeigt die Finger gebrochen werden.
Leider muss man aber sagen dass Russland von der Demoktratie her gegenüber Ländern des nahen Ostens, China, Nordkorea, Ungarn, Lateinamerikanischer Staaten und natürlich der Türkei noch deutlich besser dasteht.

Mit China ist die Bundeskanzlerin ja ganz eng, die quasi keine Opposition haben, im Kern Kommunisten sind und gerade den Präsident auf Lebenszeit gewählt haben. Also da würde ich die Kritik an Russland generell in einem anderen Licht bewerten.



> Hierfür trägt Putin ganz alleine und ganz klar die Verantwortung.



Ich würde es als hehres Ziel sehen, die Propaganda des Westens mit einem völlig demokratischen System abwehren zu können.
Gleichzeitig mit dem Hintergrund, dass der Westen unter Jelzin beste Kontakte pflegte und mit Jelzin rumscherzte, es damals aber um die Demokratie wesentlich schlechter stand, nebenher noch zu bemerken.
Also eine Transformation von Jelzin in eine Demokratie unter dem Druck des Westens ist schwierig.
Der Druck der derzeit auf dem Iran lastet ist auch schwer von dort unten abzufangen, also wird mit Sperrung von Diensten reagiert um einen Regime Change zu verhindern.
Aktuell kannst du im Fall Skripal bestaunen wieviel eine aktuelle Demokratie bringt, wenn es darum geht einen Kriegsgrund zu erfinden. 
Die gute Jelzin Zeit hatte  vor allem mit dem Profit amerikanischer Unternehmen und der schleichenden Ausbeutung Russlands zu tun.
Es geht also keineswegs um Demokratie, sondern nur darum, dass Russland seine territorialen Ansprüche/Interessen/Einflussgebiete und vor allem die strategischen Bündnisse mit dem Iran und Syrien - die mal eben bemerkt sehr alt sind, aufgibt und sich der USA unterwirft.

Nordkorea war da bisher nur der Anfang, das wird weiter gehen und sich auf den Iran, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Irak, China, Palästina und schließlich Russland ausdehnen. Wenn der Plan der internationalen Isolation fehlschlägt, hat man auch hier bereits Pläne zur Eroberung parat, viele Militärs sind davon überzeugt dass dieser Krieg gekämpft werden muss und sagen es offen.

Das ist schlichte Geopolitik der USA. Solange ein Staat der USA dienlich ist, ist die Regierungsform völlig nebensächlich.
Es ist vielen Leuten schon länger klar, dass gegenüber Russland Doppelstandards gelten. Vor allem was das Verhalten Russlands in der internationalen Politik betrifft.


----------



## Poulton (7. April 2018)

Wow, just wow. Die längst widerlegte Pizzagate VT mit irgendwelchen bescheuerten Blogs, Youtube, Reddit, etc. versuchen wiederaufzuwärmen. 
Pizzagate conspiracy theory - Wikipedia
snopes.com: Was Clinton Campaign Chairman John Podesta Involved in Satanic 'Spirit Cooking'?
Amadeu Antonio Stiftung: Toxische Narrative - Monitoring rechts-alternativer Akteure (PDF)
Pizzagate - RationalWiki

Aber manch einer hier scheint nach dem Grundsatz zu handeln:


> When the unified neo-Nazi/tinfoil/clickbait front is on your side, you know you're doing it right.





Ernstgemeinte Frage am Rande: Muss man sich bei schaffe89 eigentlich Gedanken darüber machen, dass er Aufgrund seiner Affinität für VT aller Art, bald bewaffnet selbst irgendetwas "aufklärt"?


----------



## Schaffe89 (7. April 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wow, just wow. Die längst widerlegte Pizzagate VT



Widerlegt soll die sein? Das ist eine Beleidigung an die Opfer dieser mafiösen Strukturen innerhalb der amerikanischen Regierung.
Neben den tieferen mafiösen Strukturen die offensichtlich sind, gibt es mehrere Ermittlungen gegen Freunde der Clintons, die hard facts sind.
Du hältst den geleakten Mails in denen eine klare Sprache für Pädophilie gewählt wird und es offensichtlich ist, dass es nicht um "Essen" geht, ein angebliches Debunking vor.

Wie auch hier ist dein Problem und das Problem vieler anderer User "kognitive Dissonanz" und eine Weigerung sich mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen, oder es handelt sich um User die einen Gefallen daran finden Dinge zu vertuschen und andere in die Pfanne zu hauen.
Wenn du nicht mal die Verstrickungen um Jimmy Savile kennst und deren Machtstukturen in der BBC..., dann brauchst du mit Dutroux oder Pizzagate gar nicht erst anfangen.

Jimmy Savile – Wikipedia



> *Vertuschung und Untätigkeit der BBC[Bearbeiten | Quelltext bearbeiten]*
> 
> Die BBC behinderte im eigenen Hause die Offenlegung des Ausmaßes des Kindesmissbrauches. Ende 2011 unterband sie die Ausstrahlung eines kritischen Nachrufs in der Sendung _Newsnight_.[SUP][28][/SUP] Dies wurde Ende September 2012 bekannt.[SUP][29][/SUP] Peter Rippon, der _Newsnight_-Programmleiter, räumte daraufhin am 22. Oktober 2012 seinen Posten.[SUP][30][/SUP] Auch der ehemalige Chef der BBC, Mark Thompson, und sein Nachfolger George Entwistle gerieten in die Kritik. Entwistle entschuldigte sich bei der Öffentlichkeit und kündigte eine unabhängige Untersuchung an, in der die Hintergründe des Geschehens bei der BBC zur Zeit Saviles untersucht werden sollten.[SUP][31][/SUP] Am 10. November 2012 trat Entwistle von seinem Amt zurück, nachdem sich herausgestellt hatte, dass einerseits in einer BBC-Sendung ein ehemaliger Spitzenpolitiker fälschlich des Missbrauchs beschuldigt worden war, während es andererseits dazu kommen konnte, dass Savile sogar auf dem Firmengelände der BBC tatsächlich Missbrauch verübte.



Das ist wie Dutroux auch nur die Spitze des Eisbergs.
Ich würde dir wirklich dazu raten erstmal zu recherchieren, bevor du wieder dazu übergehst meine Person zu diffamieren.
Widerlegt ist das kein Stück, das ist schlicht und einfach gelogen, punkt.

Es ist eine Medien-Kampagne, von Leuten die die Medien kontrollieren und ihre Hand drauf halten, wie im obigen Falle von Savile.



> *Highlighted instances of sex abuse carried out by the late DJ while working for the BBC:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du willst mir also im Falle von Pizzagate und eindeutigen Verbindungen zu offensichtlichen Pizza-Parties, und bereits verurteilten sexuellen Straftätern wie Epstein, der enge Kontakte zu Prinz Andrew und Bill Clinton hatte, erzählen, dieser ganze Sumpf sei eine VT?

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeffrey_Epstein

Aber dass Clinton mit Eppsteins "Lolita Express" unterwegs war, ist ja auch nur eine olle und dumme VT.


> Police in Palm Beach, Fla., launched a year-long investigation in 2005 into Epstein after parents of a 14-year-old girl said their daughter was sexually abused by him. Police interviewed dozens of witnesses, confiscated his trash, performed surveillance and searched his Palm Beach mansion, ultimately identifying 20 girls between the ages of 14 and 17 who they said were sexually abused by Epstein.



http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/05/1...ders-jet-much-more-than-previously-known.html

Also die haben dort Clintons bei den Demokraten an der Spitze, die gute Kontakte zu Eppstein pflegen und in einer Geheimsprache in Mails über Kindesmissbrauch sprechen. Nice to know, aber ist ja alles VT.

Eppstein bekam dann wie bei Monopoly eine Gefängnis-Frei Karte und musste nur Nachts dort Zeit verbringen und durfte Tagsüber mit seinem Jet rumdüsen und regelte alle Missbrauchsfälle außergerichtlich, außer einen einzigen.
Erst als das die Sex-Partys auf seiner Insel aufkam, beendeten die Clintons den Kontakt.

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/leut...x-vorwuerfen-hilfe-von-epstein-a-1011438.html




> London - Ärger im Altherrenclub: Eine Amerikanerin behauptet vor einem Gericht im Florida, sie sei als 17-Jährige von dem US-Geschäftsmann Jeffrey Epstein zu sexuellen Handlungen mit Prinz Andrew gezwungen worden. Der Buckingham-Palast dementierte jegliche Verbindung des Herzog von Yorks zu dem Fall. Und nun haben auch Epsteins Anwälte den Vorwürfen widersprochen.





Poulton schrieb:


> Wow, just wow. Die längst widerlegte Pizzagate VT mit irgendwelchen bescheuerten Blogs, Youtube, Reddit, etc. versuchen wiederaufzuwärmen.


snopes.com: Was Clinton Campaign Chairman John Podesta Involved in Satanic 'Spirit Cooking'?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g9ys-Lfu4Sc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aus deinen tollen Links und der Widerlegung der VT durch aussagen von Abramovic herself.



> “It was just a normal dinner,” Abramovic said, adding that about 10 people attended. “It was actually just a normal menu, which I call spirit cooking. There was no blood, no anything else. We just call things funny names, that’s all.” (The Kickstarter page advertised “traditional soups.”)



Ja, die machen da ein normales Essen und geben dem Essen nur ganz lustige Namen.
Wie naiv bist du eigentlich Poulton?

Nachfolgendes Video verlinke ich wegem Brechreiz nur als Link:
Alles Kunst, alles Kunst!



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=142&v=kFTUrz5M8R4








Das ist also dein "Spirit Cooking", ein ganz normales Essen.
Ich bezweifle wirklich ob du weißt, oder überhaupt nur eine Ahnung davon hast, was eigentlich los ist.
Ich empfehle dir da einfach nicht weiter zu diskutieren und es einfach dabei zu belassen.
Es ist nicht schlecht wenn man gegen gewisse Dinge "kognitive Dissonanz" als Schutz aufbaut.
Ich halte es nur für den weiteren Selbsterhalt in vielerlei Hinsicht teilweise von Nutzen, wenn man nicht gar so naiv ist wie manche Nutzer hier.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2018)

Hält sich der Blödsinn immer noch, dass Clinton einen Kindesmissbrauchsring betrieben hat?
Ist doch inzwischen bekannt, wie Trumps Team gearbeitet hat.
Wer Lügen immer wieder erneuert, wird irgendwann welche finden, die das für die Wahrheit halten.
Ist bei 9/11, Die Mondlandung, Flacherdler usw. nicht anders.


----------



## Poulton (7. April 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Widerlegt soll die sein? Das ist eine  Beleidigung an die Opfer dieser mafiösen Strukturen innerhalb der  amerikanischen Regierung.


Die einzige Beleidigung hier, sind deine permanenten VT, whataboutism und Ablenkungsmanöver/OT sowie die Unterstellung, dass andere an kognitiver Dissonanz leiden.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle wirklich ob du weißt, oder überhaupt nur eine Ahnung davon hast, was eigentlich los ist.


Aktionskunst – Wikipedia
Das mag dir nicht gefallen, ist aber durch die Kunstfreiheit gedeckt und irgendein pädophiler oder kannibalistischer Scheiss wird dort auch nicht veranstaltend. Aber bei den Medien von alten Naiven hat man es halt damit nicht so. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist bei 9/11, Die Mondlandung, Flacherdler usw. nicht anders.


Treppenwitz: Mindestens eine Sache davon, ist für schaffe89 auch Schmuh.


----------



## Schaffe89 (7. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hält sich der Blödsinn immer noch, dass Clinton einen Kindesmissbrauchsring betrieben hat?
> Ist doch inzwischen bekannt, wie Trumps Team gearbeitet hat.



Trump hatte selbst Connections zu Epstein, deswegen sparte Trump das Thema  Epstein weitgehend aus.
Es fanden sich auch in Epsteins Telefonnummernverzeichnis mehrere Kontakte zu Trump.



> Wer Lügen immer wieder erneuert, wird irgendwann welche finden, die das für die Wahrheit halten.



Ich kann diese Bereitschaft von euch zu Verharmlosen, zu fehlinterpretieren und zu Vertuschen nur auf das Schärfste kritisieren.



> Ist bei 9/11, Die Mondlandung, Flacherdler usw. nicht anders.



Hat man damals vor dem Fall von Jimmy Savile, der BBC als Steigbügelhalter, Eppstein, Prinz Andrew  uvm, vermutlich auch gesagt.
Alles eine VT usw. blablabla. Lange hatts gedauert bis es aufkam und selbiges wird auch im Falle von Pizzagate irgendwann aufkommen, bzw ist es ja auch, nur da wird halt gemauert und die Presse deckt es, wie im Falle Savile.
Im Falle von Dutroux kam ja der Menschenhandel ans Licht, da hat man nicht nur gemauert, sondern gleich mal die Zeugen fachgerecht entsorgt.

Mit dem Käse von der flachen Erde anzufangen ist immer wieder erheiternd und widerspiegelt immer wieder die selbe Strategie.
Unangenehmes mundtot zu machen und Nutzer als VT´ler zu diffamieren und lächerlich zu machen.
Kann man mittlerweile drüber lachen und muss es auch.


----------



## Schaffe89 (7. April 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die einzige Beleidigung hier, sind deine permanenten VT, whataboutism und Ablenkungsmanöver/OT sowie die Unterstellung, dass andere an kognitiver Dissonanz leiden.



Was soll ich denn davon halten, dass du die bereits rechtskräftigen verurteilten Straftäter in Umgebung zu den Clintons nicht zur Kenntnis nimmst?
Das meiste wurde außergerichtlich geregelt - schön da gabs halt bisschen Kohle als Schweigegeld von Epstein und Konsorten.

Hier von genereller VT zu sprechen ist wirklich sehr gefährlich Poulton.
Wenn man so vorgeht, kann man gleich alle ungemütlichen Dinge als VT abtun.



> Aktionskunst – Wikipedia
> Das mag dir nicht gefallen, ist aber durch die Kunstfreiheit gedeckt und irgendein pädophiler oder kannibalistischer Scheiss wird dort auch nicht veranstaltend.



Doch, genau das wird gemacht, lieber Poulton. Meinst du das gespoilerte Video in meinem letzten Beitrag ist von Kunstfreiheit gedeckt? Ich würde das bezweifeln.
Auf halb-öffentlichen "Kunst Shows" werden  künstliche Menschen auf obszöne Weise verspeist die nackt sind und es wird seinen sexuellen Vorlieben unter dem Deckmantel der Kunst gefröhnt, um dann für privates "Spirit Cooking" auf andere "Speisen" zurückzugreifen und auf den exklusiven Veranstaltungen nach Gleichgesinnten Ausschau zu halten.

Wer das noch für Kunst hält, der muss in irgendeine Form auch krankhaft sein.
Dann sind wohl die Aussagen von Elefantis, dem Einflussreichen "Pizzabäcker" auch "Kunst".

Also dann keine "Wir verspeisen nackte Menschen" Kunst, sondern "ich deute  permanent Pädophile Neigungen und Tötungslust an" Kunst.
In all den Bildern die jimmycomet, als James Alefantis auf seinem Twitteraccount postet geht es darum Kinder geringzuschätzen, sie zu fesseln oder Vergewaltigung und deren Ermordung anzudeuten.
Ist das dann also auch "Kunst" und wieso schämt sich dieser Mann nicht dafür?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was schreibt den Clinton da schönes an den Herrn Alefantis?
Sie will die gemeinsamen Träume verwirklichen, welche?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na die einer "Pizza Party".
Es ist doch wirklich nicht viel dabei, das zu verstehen Leute.
Ein "haitisches Special".. aha, welche Organisation ist genau nochmal für Kinder in Haiti zuständig?
Clinton Foundation? Hm..

Aber geht es nach Poulton, ist das alles "Kunst" und nicht so gemeint.
Na klar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hillary Clinton pflegt ernsthaft Kontakt zum Pädophilen/Schwulen Alefantis wo Leute die im Dunstkreis von Alefantis Pedo-Beiträge unter seine Twitter-Bilder schreiben. Kunst? Nein, vielmehr eher dirty talk über Pädophilie und "Pizza" essen.
Der übliche Sprachgebrauch von Pädophilen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist wohl hohe Kunst, so etwas auf seinem Twitteraccount zu posten und engen Kontakt zu Clinton zu halten,
die Alefantis einen Brief schrieb wo sie über die gemeinsamen Visionen in der Zukunft palabert.

Nachdem Pizzagate hochgekocht ist, entschied man sich den Begriff Fake News zu etablieren, um ein Klima zu schaffen, indem man diese Offensichtlichkeiten als Fake abtun kann.
Alefantis hat nach dem Skandal den Twitter Account auf Privat gesetzt.

https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%205-y&q="fake%20news",pizzagate




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und von solchen Leuten wird man regiert. Dass dann ein nicht großer Teil Angst hatte von Clinton in einen Weltkrieg getrieben zu werden, wenn sie Leute wie diese unterstützt, offenbar eine Psychopathin ist und kein Gewissenhat, dürfte doch verständlich sein.
Trump ist natürlich auch eine sehr schlechte Wahl.
Aber natürlich ist das eine VT, Fake News. Nur nicht hinsehen.
Du machst dich lächerlich Poulton, wie so oft, indem du Dinge behauptest wie diese hier:



> ist aber durch die Kunstfreiheit gedeckt



Du mir kommt es hoch, muss ich wirklich so sagen.
Ich glaube kaum dass es durch Kunstfreiheit  gedeckt ist nackte Menschen Detailgetreu nachzustellen und langsam Stücke davon abzuschneiden, wie von der guten Bekannten von Tony Podesta, Abramovic alias die "Spirituelle Köchin".

Und das ist nur eine der halbwegs öffentlichen "Videos" und auch hier wieder die Spitze des Eisberges.


----------



## Poulton (7. April 2018)

Das einzige was ich sehe ist, das du dir dringend professionelle Hilfe suchen solltest. Deine Wahnvorstellungen passen auf keine Kuhhaut mehr und werfen bei mir nochmals diese Frage auf:


Poulton schrieb:


> Ernstgemeinte Frage am Rande: Muss man sich bei schaffe89 eigentlich  Gedanken darüber machen, dass er Aufgrund seiner Affinität für VT aller  Art, bald bewaffnet selbst irgendetwas "aufklärt"?






Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Auf halb-öffentlichen "Kunst Shows" werden  künstliche Menschen auf  obszöne Weise verspeist die nackt sind und es wird seinen sexuellen  Vorlieben unter dem Deckmantel der Kunst gefröhnt, um dann für privates  "Spirit Cooking" auf andere "Speisen" zurückzugreifen und auf den  exklusiven Veranstaltungen nach Gleichgesinnten Ausschau zu halten.
> [...]
> Ich glaube kaum dass es durch Kunstfreiheit  gedeckt ist nackte Menschen Detailgetreu nachzustellen und langsam Stücke davon abzuschneiden, wie von der guten Bekannten von Tony Podesta, Abramovic alias die "Spirituelle Köchin".


Du darfst auf Lanparties gehen und dort virtuell auf andere sowie zu Paintball oder Airsoft und dort mit Farb- oder Plastekugeln auf andere Menschen schießen. Sind für dich diejenigen die das machen, alles zukünftige Amokläufer und Serienmörder, die dort nach Gleichgesinnten für solche Taten Ausschau halten?


----------



## behemoth85 (8. April 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Spekulationen werden unter anderem deswegen genährt, weil ähnliche Vorgehensweisen bei Geheimdiensten Usus sind und x mal in der Vergangenheit bereits durchgeführt wurden ode rgeplant wurden.
> 
> Falsche Flagge – Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Es geht nicht nur um Abwehrraketen sondern vorwiegend um Russlands Einflusszonen. Die Einkreisung heute zielt ganz klar auf Russlands Energiegeschäfte mit Europa. Die Kontrolle der Wege durch Transitländer auf der einen Seite, auf der anderen langfristig die Befreiung von Russlands Nachbarn mit Ölvorkommen in Asien, denen Moskaus langer Arm Energie Geschäfte mit der EU strikt verbietet. Russlands Hägomonie bei den Energien in Europa steht auf sehr fragilen Beinen und Konzerne wie Rosnevt sind in den USA dazu hochverschuldet, was verdeutlicht wie abhängig Russlands Macht von westlichen Strukturen ist. Es reichen ein paar Sanktionen und etwas Zeit. Moskau hat keine langen Atem um gegen alle Länder zu spielen. 


Man kann jetzt sagen dass der Westen anführend durch die Staaten eine Kriegsgefahr mit Russland förmlich herbei schwört. Aber... andererseits muss man sich doch auch fragen was sich Putin nach Jahrzehnten des kalten Krieges dabei dachte mir nichts dir nichts wieder ein Gegengewicht zu den USA in Europa schaffen zu wollen. 

Machtinteressen sind von vornherein gefährlich, vorallem wenn man Ziele zu hoch steckt. Russland hatte vor 20 Jahren die Möglichkeiten einen völlig anderen Weg einzuschlagen, und hätte heute vielleicht mehr von. Aber es blieb bei den alten Strukturen die heute ihren Teil zu erneuten Kriegsgefahr mitbeitragen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (8. April 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich sehe ist, das du dir dringend professionelle Hilfe suchen solltest. Deine Wahnvorstellungen passen auf keine Kuhhaut mehr und werfen bei mir nochmals diese Frage auf



Nunja, das ist ein ganzes Netzwerk voller pädophiler einflussreicher Personen, die ihre sexuelle Vorliebe ganz seicht in ihren Kreisen teilen und dann in Veranstaltungen intensivieren und eigentlich ganz offen davon sprechen (zumindest wenn man hinsieht) und sich lauter Künstler einladen, die diese Abartigkeit teilen.
Die dann in den Ping Pong Kellern von Pädo Alefantis, davon sprechen das eigene neugeborene Kind zu ermorden und das ja eigentlich  eine gute Idee sei.

Ich find es wirklich erstaunlich, dass du das mit "Paintball und Airsoft" erklären willst, denn die Spielen da ja "Krieg" wie böse.
Ist natürlich mit Satanismus, Vergewaltigung, Ermordung von Kindern und pädophilen Anspielungen total vergleichbar.
Ich glaube du redest dich grade um Kopf und Kragen, aus der Geschichte irgendwie wieder rauszukommen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vlhBn_zSIro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Kannst ja ziemlich am Ende starten.

Hier nur mal ein Kurzer Ausschnitt dieser tollen Band, die anderen bekannten Aussagen erspare ich wegen vorhandener Pietät.



> Du darfst auf Lanparties gehen und dort virtuell auf andere sowie zu Paintball oder Airsoft und dort mit Farb- oder Plastekugeln auf andere Menschen schießen.



Ich dachte immer Spiele, die dazu aufrufen und ermutigen andere Menschen zu misshandeln und das als gute Sache zu feiern bzw. Credits dafür zu verteilen, wären verboten.
Würdest du das also alles okay finden?



> Sind für dich diejenigen die das machen, alles zukünftige Amokläufer und Serienmörder,



Natürlich nicht, Pixel zu erschießen hat ja nichts damit zu tun Menschen zu quälen und daran Gefallen zu finden.
Allerdings sind das für mich Menschen die das Quälen von anderen Personen inkl. Kindern nicht mal virtuell, sondern in Satanischen Zeremonien ausleben und das semi-öffentlich zeigen, also im großen und ganzen mit gecodeter Sprache in ihren "Kreisen".
Jedenfalls bis zu Pizzagate selbst, war diese Pädo Szene nur Menschen bekannt die im direkten Umfeld von Podesta, Alefantis, Besta Pizza oder Comet Ping Pong verkehrten.

Das krude ist, ich kann nicht wirklich fassen, dass du Pädophile deckst und deren kranke Phantasien, die sie offensichtlich nicht nur "gespielt" ausleben wie man ja an den Verurteilungen und Schweigegeldzahlungen im Umfeld der Clintons ganz offiziell erfahren kann und du sie ernsthaft mit Shootern am Rechner und Paintballmatches vergleichst.
Ab dem Punkt wird die Diskussion mit dir "creepy" und da weiterzudiskutieren ist mir zu blöde sry.


Darauf haben alle seit einigen Tagen gewartet:

Syrien: USA geben Russland die Schuld fur mutmasslichen Giftgasangriff - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Assad steht kurz vor der kompletten Eroberung von Duma und nun lässt er natürlich so wie die Logik es will weiter Giftgas einsetzen, damit ihm endlich jemand Einhalt gebieten kann und sein Regime mit einem Enthauptungsschlag zu stürzen.

Während die Skripals nach dem tötlichen Angriff mit dem Giftstoff Novichok nun neue Identitäten bekommen, damit niemand erfahren kann, dass es überhaupt kein Novichok war, erfindet man in Syrien einen weiteren Giftgasanschlag der bösen Assad-Regierung.

Was sagte Johnson nochmal vor einigen Tagen?

Boris Johnson auf Twitter: "Decisive @OPCW vote against Russian attempts to obscure & confuse is a demonstration of support for UK. We share @OPCW vision of a world free from chemical weapons – attacks like Salisbury & Khan Sheikhoun should never happen again https://bit.ly/2Ejzda0 https://t.co/id1Etm03lp"



> Decisive @OPCW vote against Russian attempts to obscure & confuse is a demonstration of support for UK. We share @OPCW vision of a world free from chemical weapons – attacks like Salisbury & Khan Sheikhoun should never happen again https://bit.ly/2Ejzda0 https://bit.ly/2qb0303



Ich denke jetzt könnte es in wenigen Tagen wirklich zum dritten Weltkrieg kommen, auusgelöst durch zwei False Flags.
Der erneute Giftgasanschlag kommt nun genau 1 Jahr nach dem Angriff auf Syriens Flughafen.
Großbritannien hat sich mit dem Fall Skripal bei der NATO Unterstützung geholt um jetzt einen Enthauptungsschlag ohne Rücksichtnahme auf russische Truppen gegen Assads Hauptstadt Damaskus vorzunehmen.

In den nächsten paar Tagen wird es auf die eine oder andere Weise krachen, völlig entgegen jeder Logik.
Russland hat die Aktivitäten der Rebellen vor Tagen schon angekündigt und natürlich hat kein westliches Medium darüber berichtet.
Es wird gemauert um den Krieg gegen Russland einzuläuten und diesen bei der Bevölkerung zu rechtfertigen.

Es wird keine 2 Tage dauern, bis Hitler-Johnson über seinen Twitteraccount eine Bombardierung Syriens und einen Rückzug Russlands fordern wird.
Jetzt wird es zum ersten mal richtig brenzlig werden.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2018)

Wie?
Wenn ich Artikel lese, wird darin gesagt, dass es vermutlich einen erneuten Giftgasangriff gegeben haben soll.
Also sehr viel Konjunktiv.
Gesichert ist also gar nichts und das wissen auch alle.
Das muss erst geprüft werden und natürlich vergiftet Assad sein Volk. Wieso sollten das andere machen?


----------



## Schaffe89 (8. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das muss erst geprüft werden und natürlich vergiftet Assad sein Volk.



Assad hat ziemlich offensichtlich noch nie einen Giftgasanschlag befohlen, da es dafür bis heute keine Beweise gibt.
Und was tut man wenn es diese nicht gibt? Man fragt nach dem Sinn.
Assad hatte noch nie Vorteile aus einem Giftgasanschlag gezogen, sondern immer nur Nachteile, also was ist die logische Konsequenz?
Er war es nicht. Kurioserweise gibt es diese Giftgasanschläge immer  verstärkt dann wenn sich die Rebellen auf dem Verliererpfad befinden.
Aber natürlich vergiftet Assad sein Volk.. klar...
Wenn man die Lüge oft genug verbreitet wird sie irgendwann einmal wahr.
Wie lange will man das Narrativ in der deutschen Presse und hier im Forum noch wiederholen? Es ist falsch, ansonsten erkläre mal logisch einen Nutzen für Assad oder versuche die Beweise dafür zu verlinken - es gibt keine.

Profit schlagen nur Gegner Assads daraus.
Aber man fordert wieder den Sturz von Assad, die Menschen die dann da wieder draufgehen, sind interessanterweise wurst, kontrolliert Assad ja das halbe Land und so ein Enthauptungsschlag würde dann wieder unsägliches Leid bedeuten.

Es langte schon das Land gezielt zu destabilisieren und das Land mit Islamisten zu schwemmen, anstatt vor deren Verbreitung mit einer UN Mission einzugreifen und die Menschen zu schützen. Aber die sind völlig egal.
Diese Giftgasstories dienen nur der medialen Empörung.
Das wird man jetzt hoffentlich kein Zweites mal versuchen.
Man kann nur hoffen, dass Linke und AFD stärker werden, die dem dann einen Riegel vorschieben.



> Wieso sollten das andere machen?



Hast du so wenig Phantasie oder Erfahrung aus der Geschichte?
Kann man doch kaum ernst nehmen.


----------



## Poulton (8. April 2018)

Seit wann haben Dikatoren und VT-Apologeten irgendetwas mit Logik am Hut? 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Es wird keine 2 Tage dauern, bis Hitler-Johnson über seinen  Twitteraccount eine Bombardierung Syriens und einen Rückzug Russlands  fordern wird.
> Jetzt wird es zum ersten mal richtig brenzlig werden.


Man  sollte eine Liste machen, wie oft von dir schon das atomare Inferno gleich am Folgetag deines Beitrags,  spätestens jedoch zu Neujahr, vorhergesagt wurde und nichts dergleichen  geschehen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ab dem Punkt wird die Diskussion mit dir "creepy" und da weiterzudiskutieren ist mir zu blöde sry.


Das einzige was hier creepy ist, sind deine aus irgendwelchen Troll-Höhlen übernommenen (und längst widerlegten) Verschwörungstheorien und Unterstellung gegenüber anderen sowie die Neuauflage der satanic panic und der damit Hand in Hand gehenden Ritualmordlegende, wie sie von Ende der 70er bis in die 90er Jahre hinein, vorallem in evangelikalen Kreisen und religiösen Rechten sich größter Beliebtheit erfreute. 
Pizzagate – Wikipedia


> Die Verschwörungstheorie knüpfte an eine Moralische Panik der 1980er Jahre an, als die amerikanische Öffentlichkeit durch mehrere sensationalistische Berichte über angebliche massenhafte rituelle Gewalt im Zusammenhang mit satanistischen Sekten beunruhigt wurde.



Satanic ritual abuse as a moral panic - Wikipedia
Satanic Panic - RationalWiki
#Pizzagate Is the ‘Satanic Panic’ of Our Age—but This Time, the President’s Men Believe It

PS: Weil es an der Stelle mal wieder passt:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xwsOi0ypuSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> [...]Jeder kennt einen der von Verschwörung schwadroniert
> Und er weiß wer die Medien und Börsen kontrolliert
> Dem es leichtfällt die Welt in Gut und Böse zu sortieren
> Und er kennt auch immer eine simple Lösung des Problems
> ...


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Hast du so wenig Phantasie oder Erfahrung aus der Geschichte?
> Kann man doch kaum ernst nehmen.



Assad muss weg. Darin sind sind alle einig, außer du.
Wieso also sollte man einen Giftgasangriff fingieren und ihn Assad in die Schuhe schieben? Weil Assad ein Menschenfreund ist und man ihn sonst nicht diffamieren kann?
Ist ja komplett lächerlich, was du hier so notierst.


----------



## acc (8. April 2018)

aber das jemand, der sich seit langen auf der siegerstrasse befindet, giftgas einsetzen soll, um noch zu gewinnen, ist gar nicht lächerlich? tut mir leid, aber richtig lächerlich ist es, die möglichkeit von false flag aktionen zu negieren.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2018)

acc schrieb:


> aber das jemand, der sich seit langen auf der siegerstrasse befindet, giftgas einsetzen soll, um noch zu gewinnen, ist gar nicht lächerlich? tut mir leid, aber richtig lächerlich ist es, die möglichkeit von false flag aktionen zu negieren.



Wie gesagt, wer hat einen Vorteil davon?
Und seit wann sind Diktatoren mit Logik und Verstand behaftet?


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wer hat einen Vorteil davon?
> Und seit wann sind Diktatoren mit Logik und Verstand behaftet?



Na gut zu wissen das du meinst das "alle?" Dikatotren beides wohl nicht besitzen, wie hat Francisco Franko es da eigentlich geschaft in Spanien den zweiten Weltkrieg zu überstehen und bis zu seinem Ableben an der Macht zu bleiben, so ganz ohne Verstand und Logik? Wunderlampe? Eine Fee?
Dümmste Bauer, dickste Kartoffel Glück?

Wie haben es all die absolutistischen Herrscher Roms über die Jahrhunderte geschaft so ganz ohne Logik und Verstand so ein Weltreich erfolgreich zu führen?
Wie schaft Putin das?

Kurz um, es mag ja immer mal wieder Despoten geben die den Bogen überspannen bis er bricht, oder denen man jede Logik und Verstand absprechen möchte, so wie Erdogan, aber ganz ohne Logik und ein Mindestmaß an Verstand kommt in der Regel auch ein Despot nicht aus.

Davon mal abgesehen, natürlich hat außer Assad noch jemand was davon Giftgas zu benutzen, darauf kann jeder kommen der noch nicht völlig vernagelt aud die Konfliktparteien da unten in Syrien schaut. Braucht man sich doch nur mal die "Oposition" (ehr Terroristen) anschauen, jeder Giftgasanschlag der Assad zugerechnet wird ist Wasser auf deren Mühlen und viel tun müssen sie ja nicht damit jeder im Westen beim Einsatz von Giftgas sofort Assad beschuldigt, dabei kann jeder Hilfschüler mit einem Hobbylabor ohne Probleme sowas wie Chlorgas, oder Senfgas produzieren.

Bei aller Abneigung gegen Assad, aber man sollte da doch mal versuchen zumindest objektiv zu bleiben, was die Giftgasgeschichten angeht.

Es ist doch auch schon wieder verblüffend das Assad gerade dann in Ost Ghuta zum Giftgas greifen soll wo die dort noch im letzten Kessel übrig gebliebenen, eingeschlossenen, Terroisten kurz vorm Zusammenbruch sind und es die Wochen vorher nicht einen Einsatz gegeben hat, wo es noch ein Minimalstes Maß an Sinn ergeben hätte.

Aber wir wissen ja jetzt dank Threshold das Logik und Verstand nur was ist das "zivilisierten" Demokraten zu eigen ist, weshalb diese selbiges auch schon mal gerne vermissen lassen, so wie z.B. Bush Junior.


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. April 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Seit wann haben Dikatoren und VT-Apologeten irgendetwas mit Logik am Hut?



Da fragt sich doch wer ein Apoleget ist, einer der Dinge hinterfrägt oder derjeniege der den Hinterfragenden ständig in eine Ecke drängt, weil er keine Gegenargumente findet und sogar klare Verurteilungen und Beweise ignoriert?
Das ist doch durchschaubar Poulton.
Du reitest ja immer auf dieser Welle, wenn dir irgendetwas nicht passt was gesagt wird, dann ist derjeniege ein VT-Apoleget.
Wer da im Dunstkreis der Clintons bereits als Kinderschänder,bereits extrem milde verurteilt ist, spielt ja auch keinerlei Rolle.



> Man  sollte eine Liste machen, wie oft von dir schon das atomare Inferno gleich am Folgetag deines Beitrags,  spätestens jedoch zu Neujahr, vorhergesagt wurde und nichts dergleichen  geschehen ist.



Wenn du eine Ahnung hättest wie knapp wir in den letzten 50 Jahren  an genau einem solche atomaren Inferno vorbeigeschrammt sind.
Lies mal dementsprechende Literatur, hier mal ein Beispiel.

Haarscharf an einem Atomkrieg vorbei | NZZ

Vertrauen wird in diesen Tagen gezielt abgebaut, damit der militärische Spielraum weiter erhöht wird.
Damals hatte man keinen Krieg im Gebiet der Ukraine, und deutlich weniger Konflikte weltweit.
Es geht wie Platzeck sagt schon lange um Friedenssicherung in Europa und er bewertete den Zustand schlimmer als im kalten Krieg.
Aber du bist jemand der selbst wenn es spitz auf Knopf steht die Leute die davor Warnen noch unterschwellig zu beleidigen versucht und ruft "Alles Okay".



> Das einzige was hier creepy ist, sind deine aus irgendwelchen Troll-Höhlen übernommenen (und längst widerlegten)



Ich finde es schon creepy wenn du als Steigbügelhalter für Kinderschänder agierst, die bereits verurteilt sind und für jene die mit im Netzwerk hängen und noch nicht verurteilt sind damit rechtfertigst dass doch andere auch auf Pixel schießen und das alles nur Spaß sei.
Zitiere doch mal aus deinen Widerlegungen, die gibt es nicht.
Das was du da als Quellen verlinkst ist alles nur dummes "Nicht so ist das nicht gemeint" und Denail Gebrabbel.



> Verschwörungstheorien und Unterstellung gegenüber anderen sowie die Neuauflage der satanic panic und der damit Hand in Hand gehenden Ritualmordlegende, wie sie von Ende der 70er bis in die 90er Jahre hinein, vorallem in evangelikalen Kreisen und religiösen Rechten sich größter Beliebtheit erfreute.



Keine Verschwörungstheorien, das wusste man damals bei Dutroux schon, Menschenhandel, Satanische Rituale, Kinderschänderringe.

Sachsensumpf ist dasselbe.

Sachsensumpf – Wikipedia



> *„Sachsensumpf“ ist ein Schlagwort für eine bislang nicht gänzlich aufgeklärte Affäre um die angebliche Verwicklung hochrangiger Persönlichkeiten aus Justiz, Politik und Wirtschaft in die Prostitution Minderjähriger, in Immobiliengeschäfte und die damit in Zusammenhang stehenden kriminellen Machenschaften in Sachsen, insbesondere in Leipzig. Nach anderer Sichtweise soll es sich um das unzulässige Sammeln von falschen oder nicht nachweisbaren Vorwürfen und Gerüchten durch das Referat für Organisierte Kriminalität des sächsischen Landesamts für Verfassungsschutz (LfV) und die Verbreitung und Überbewertung dieser Anschuldigungen durch Journalisten handeln.[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP]*





> Die spätere und immer noch unaufgeklärte Affäre geht darauf zurück, dass die ehemaligen Zwangsprostituierten bei der Vernehmung durch Polizisten im Jahr 2000 den ehemaligen Vizepräsidenten des Leipziger Landgerichtes und ihren Richter im Prozess von 1994, Jürgen Niemeyer, als einen früheren Freier identifizierten. *Als einen weiteren Freier wollten die Frauen Norbert Röger erkannt haben, der damals Staatsanwalt in Leipzig war und seit Januar 2011 Präsident des **Landgerichts Chemnitz ist[SUP][6][/SUP]. Die Polizisten, die die Vernehmung durchführten, wollten sich später dazu nicht mehr öffentlich äußern.*



Ach ja, da wurde wieder Schweigegeld gezahlt, oder Machtstrukturen genutzt um weitere Ermittlungen zu verhindern.



> Anfang Juli 2007, nach der Thematisierung der sogenannten „sächsischen Korruptions-“ oder „Sachsensumpf“-Affäre in verschiedenen überregionalen Medien, erklärte der Verfassungsschutz, dessen Leitung kurz zuvor Reinhard Boos übernommen hatte, dass die Leiterin des Referats OK, Simone Henneck, die Akten manipuliert habe. Sie soll suggeriert haben, dass Berichte, die ausschließlich auf Informationen des Leipziger Kriminalhauptkommissars Georg Wehling basierten, auch durch weitere, neutrale Quellen gestützt würden. Das Landesamt leitete interne Ermittlungen gegen Henneck ein. Oberstaatsanwalt Christian Avenarius (SPD), der Sprecher der Staatsanwaltschaft Dresden, teilte mit, dass das Material des Polizisten kaum belastbare Tatbestände für eine strafrechtliche Anknüpfung enthielten.[SUP][14][/SUP] Am 6. August 2007, zwei Monate nach seiner sogenannten „Mafia-Rede“, distanzierte sich der Innenminister deutlich von dem zuvor Gesagten



Dann wechselt man mal eben die Leitung des Verfassungsschutzes und dann behauptet man da seien Akten manipuliert worden.
Und schon distanzieren sich die Leute von dem zuvor behaupteten. Genial, Poulton.
Aber das ist natürlich auch eine VT, solange es nur von Leugnern wie du einer bist, lange genug behauptet wird.

Einfach mal zum Fall Dutroux recherchieren, würde ich dir empfehlen, aber du verteidigst die Schänder ja, indem du von einer VT redest.
Das tut schon echt weh, sowas lesen zu müssen. 
Natürlich ist Pizzagate keine VT, sondern ein Netzwerk aus pädophilen im Dunstkreis von Clinton, Alefantis und Podesta und Epstein.

Die Frage die ich mir auch stelle ist:

Wieso du aus deinen Quellen, die das angebl. widerlegen, nie etwas zitierst, vermutlich weil das was drinnsteht, nicht stimmt.
Es geht bei den Essen um Abramovic nicht um normales Essen, sondern um solche Geschichten:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es gibt keine Widerlegung dieser Netzwerke, weil sie offenkundig sind. Genauso wie sie in den Fällen Dutroux und Savile waren.
Das ist ein enges Netz in Politik, Musik.. generell einflussreiche Personen, die Satanismus angelehnt anAlister Crowley als "Religion" nachgehen.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Schneidet sich Pentagramme in den Bauch, schneidet sich tiefe Schnitte in die Finger, genauso wie Podesta.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal alle Einflussreichen die Hashtags in anzüglicher pädosprache benutzt haben, die vor dem Skandal nicht bekannt war.


https://www.bild.de/news/ausland/bb...ssbrauchte-sterbendes-kind-28069658.bild.html
 Savile nutze seinen Einfluss um jahrelang zu vertuschen und hatte Helfer bei der BBC und Helfer in Krankenhäusern um dort todkranke Kinder zu vergewaltigen, genauso wie jetzt andere Helfer in US-Medien haben, diese Geschichte nicht ordentlich hochzukochen sondern als VT zu beschimpfen, genauso wie im Falle Dutroux.

Trotz hunderten Missbrächen wurde der Mann jahrzehntelang nicht dafür zur Rechenschaft gezogen.
Jetzt überleg mal scharf wie das funktioniert. Machtstrukturen, Einfluss.

In allen Fällen haben die Medien jahrelang versucht das als Verschwörungstheorie zu beschimpfen.
Tatsache ist, dass du hier einfach nicht willst dass es so ist (Persönliche Gründe?), oder das mit meiner Person zu tun hat.
Den einem bösen Schaffe darf man ja nicht recht geben.
.
Das einzige was du zur Diskussion beigetragen hast sind Floskeln und drei lächerliche Links und die Beteuerung von der Satanistin Abramovic das seien "ganz normale Essen".

Was genau, widerlegen deine Quellen hier nun?
Rein gar nichts.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Assad muss weg. Darin sind sind alle einig, außer du.



Darin sind sich alle einig, die im Nahen Osten einen weiteren failed state haben wollen. Warum man nach Afghanistan, Irak und Libyen (und den daraus resultierenden Problemen) sowas allerdings als erstrebenswert erachtet, erschließt sich mir nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso also sollte man einen Giftgasangriff fingieren und ihn Assad in die Schuhe schieben?



Weil es westliche Staatsoberhäupter gibt, die in solchen Fällen mit Angriffen drohen.

Ist es nicht passend, dass just in dem Moment, wo Trump verkündet, dass die USA sich in Syrien zurückziehen, die syrische Armee weiter gegen die Terroristen vorrückt und die Türkei, der Iran und Russland eine Lösung anstreben, Assad Giftgas einsetzt, damit man wieder gegen Assad vorgehen kann?



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wer hat einen Vorteil davon?



Vielleicht jene Terroristen, die sonst unweigerlich verlieren werden und so einen Chance sehen, diesen Krieg weiter von außen am Leben zu halten?

Zumal der Westen beim Thema Massenvernichtungswaffen in einem arabischen Land bisher ja auch immer mit glaubwürdigen Beweisen aufgefallen ist, gell?



Threshold schrieb:


> Und seit wann sind Diktatoren mit Logik und Verstand behaftet?



Stimmt, dann lieber weiter den Nahen Osten destabilisieren und failed states schaffen, denn das hat was mit „Logik und Verstand“ zu tun, richtig?


----------



## Poulton (9. April 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Einfach mal zum Fall Dutroux recherchieren, würde ich dir empfehlen, aber du verteidigst die Schänder ja, indem du von einer VT redest.


"Selber recherchieren". Der Inbegriff von Verschwörungswahn und -fantasien, bei denen so _seriöse_ Quellen wie Alex Jones, Breitbart, David Irving oder die Youtube-Universität herhalten müssen, wo Kokolores ala satanische Symbole auf dem Personalausweis und "überall Freimaurer!!11dröfl" herkommt und sich neue Oklahoma-City-Bomber radikalisieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Es geht bei den Essen um Abramovic nicht um normales Essen, sondern um solche Geschichten:


Muss man dir wirklich die Texte und Auftritte von Metal-Bands zeigen? Aber deiner Logik nach bestimmt alles Vergewaltiger, Pädophile und Kannibalen. Von schwarzhumorigen Filmen ala "Eat The Rich" ("Sie verabscheuen den Kapitalismus, aber sie servieren Menschenfleisch.") will ich da noch nichtmal anfangen.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na gut zu wissen das du meinst das "alle?" Dikatotren beides wohl nicht besitzen, wie hat Francisco Franko es da eigentlich geschaft in Spanien den zweiten Weltkrieg zu überstehen und bis zu seinem Ableben an der Macht zu bleiben, so ganz ohne Verstand und Logik? Wunderlampe? Eine Fee?
> Dümmste Bauer, dickste Kartoffel Glück?



Sie hatten loyale Berater. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. April 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> "Selber recherchieren". Der Inbegriff von Verschwörungswahn und -fantasien, bei denen so _seriöse_ Quellen wie Alex Jones, Breitbart, David Irving oder die Youtube-Universität herhalten müssen



Und wieder gehen deine Lügengeschichten weiter. Nirgends habe ich zum Fall Dutroux diese Quellen benutzt, sondern einen unabhängigen Ermittlungsbericht verlinkt, von Leuten die den Behörden nicht vertraut haben, vor allem weil 27 Menschen aus dem Weg geschafft wurden.
Wieder mal die Bestätigung, dass du nicht in der Lage siehst über ein Thema zu debattieren und deine persönlichen Angriffe wegzulassen.

Wird dir das nicht langsam zu blöd?



Poulton schrieb:


> Muss man dir wirklich die Texte und Auftritte von Metal-Bands zeigen?



Ich kenne keine Methal Bands die zu Pedophilie und töten des geborenen Kinds aufrufen und in pädophilen Umfeldern auftreten, bei Gastgebern die genau das Töten von Kindern auf ihren Instagram Accounts andeuten und dann solche Texte ablassen.
Dein Link funktioniert im übrigen nicht.
Die Tatsache dass du diese Sachen für Kunst hältst...



Threshold schrieb:


> Sie hatten loyale Berater.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"_Assad muss weg. Darin sind sind alle einig, außer du."

_Deine Aussagen sind Trash und gefährlich, so schiebst du deinen Postcounter hoch.
Kannst ja nach Syrien reisen und versuchen Assad zu stürzen.
Kannst dann die weiteren 100 000 Toten verantworten, die der Westen bereits zu verantworten hat und nicht Assad.
Wäre Assad weg, wären Halsabschneider an der Macht und der Staat komplett im Ar***.
Denn der Westen hat den Regime Change mit allen Nebenwirkungen was das Schlachten angeht, in Kauf genommen,
aber beschwert sich wenn Assad die Islamisten in Grund und Boden bomt, was der Westen ansonst ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken tut.
Doppelstandards @ its best.
Wen hat Syrien eigentlich die letzten 50 Jahre angegriffen, oder der Iran? Oder Russland? Hm..

So zu tun als ob Diktatoren keine "Logik" besitzen...da muss man darauf schließen dass es bei dir mit Logik nicht weit her sein kann.
"Alle Leute da unten sind blöd, also bombt sie doch weg". Die Aussage könnte von dir kommen.


----------



## Poulton (9. April 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wird dir das nicht langsam zu blöd?


Der Begriff "blöd" sollte nicht von jemanden verwendet werden, der auch  weiterhin mit längst widerlegten VT rumspammt sowie den Kalauer einer angeblichen jüdisch-pädophilen satanistischen Weltverschwörung und NWO sich zusammenreimt. case closed



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wen hat Syrien eigentlich die letzten 50 Jahre angegriffen,


Allen voran Israel. Sowie die Unterstützung diverser terroristischer Gruppen, die sich die  Vernichtung Israels auf die Fahne geschrieben haben.



> oder der Iran?


Vernichtungsorientierter  Antisemitismus als Staatsdoktrin, damit einhergehend regelmäßig  entsprechende Drohungen gegen Israel und die Unterstützung von  terroristischen Gruppen, die sich ebenfalls die Vernichtung Israels auf  die Fahne geschrieben haben. Mittels der Hezbollah, die vom Mullah-Iran ins Leben gerufen wurde und die bis heute von diesen auch geleitet wird und die sogenannten Revolutionsgarden personell mitmischen, führt man seinen Krieg gegen Israel. Auch sieht man sich gerne in der  Tradition Persiens und das hat über die jahrtausende eine lange Liste  angesammelt. 
Achja: Auf Kurden schießt man, seit die Mullahs an der Macht sind, auch mal gerne. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Oder Russland?


en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_wars_involving_Russia#Soviet_Union_(1922%E2%80%931991)
Dazu verschiedenste Stellvertreterkriege rund um den Globus.


€: Unabhängig davon: Warum wird der Wikipedia-Link nicht angezeigt, wenn man ein http oder https davorsetzt? Forensoftware die begeistert?


----------



## JePe (9. April 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Glaubst du ich bin dafür zuständig, dass ich dir jede Aussage von mir belege?



Herzlich willkommen auf meiner Ignore-Liste. Ein kleiner, aber feiner Kreis.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> So zu tun als ob Diktatoren keine "Logik" besitzen...da muss man darauf schließen dass es bei dir mit Logik nicht weit her sein kann.
> "Alle Leute da unten sind blöd, also bombt sie doch weg". Die Aussage könnte von dir kommen.



Wenn Assad gewonnen hat, wieso bomben er und Putin dann weiter?
Logik?


----------



## Schaffe89 (10. April 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der Begriff "blöd" sollte nicht von jemanden verwendet werden, der auch  weiterhin mit längst widerlegten VT rumspammt sowie den Kalauer einer angeblichen jüdisch-pädophilen satanistischen Weltverschwörung und NWO sich zusammenreimt. case closed



Lol, von jüdisch oder der NWO war kein Wort.
Ist das jetzt dein neuester Schachzug? Kritiker pädophiler Netzwerke in Politik und Wirtschaft als  Antisemiten hinzustellen?
Der gute alte Antisemitismus Vorwurf, fällt dir echt nichts besseres ein? Ich hätte jetzt echt ne bessere Rhetorik erwartet.
Bisher war aber alles dünn und abseits vom Thema das ich diskutiert hatte.

Ich wüsste immernoch gerne, durch wen Pizzagate nun widerlegt ist. Kannst du aus deinen Quellen etwas sinnhaftiges zitieren?



> Allen voran Israel. Sowie die Unterstützung diverser terroristischer Gruppen, die sich die Vernichtung Israels auf die Fahne geschrieben haben.



Welchen Krieg denn? Meinst du etwa den Angriffskrieg Israels 1982?
"Es war der erste größere Arabisch-Israelische Konflikt, den Israel begann, ohne dass seine Existenz unmittelbar bedroht war. "
Libanonkrieg 1982 – Wikipedia



> Sowie die Unterstützung diverser terroristischer Gruppen, die sich die  Vernichtung Israels auf die Fahne geschrieben haben.



Woran das wohl liegen könnte, vielleicht am illegalen Landraub, bzw den Siedlungsbau?
Ist natürlich im Narrativ eines Israels Fan fest verankert eigene Fehler nicht zu sehen.



> Mittels der Hezbollah, die vom Mullah-Iran ins Leben gerufen wurde und die bis heute von diesen auch geleitet wird und die sogenannten Revolutionsgarden personell mitmischen, führt man seinen Krieg gegen Israel.



Vielleicht müsste Israel die zwei Staaten Lösung vorantreiben, oder sich ein wenig zurückziehen und mehr Gebiet an die rechtmäßigen Besitzer zurückgeben, dann hört der Krieg von Untergrundorganisationen vermutlich auf.

Von einem Angriffskrieg Syriens gegen Israel ist mir in den letzten Jahrzehnte nichts bekannt.
Vielleicht sollte man nicht immer so tun, als ob jeder andere böse wäre und Israel so gut und selig ist.



> Dazu verschiedenste Stellvertreterkriege rund um den Globus.



Ich würde dir mal empfehlen die Kriege Russlands gegen die Kriege der USA von 1990 bis 2018 aufzurechnen und wieviele davon völkerrechtwidrig und illegal waren.
Die USA sind da alleiniger Rekordhalter, eigentlich wurde jeder Krieg mit Medienpropaganda und Lügen begonnen.



JePe schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen auf meiner Ignore-Liste. Ein kleiner, aber feiner Kreis.



Na gut, dass ich das geschafft habe, denn mir dir ist sowieso keine fruchtbare Diskussion möglich.
Denn liefere ich Quellen passen sie dir nicht und liefere ich keine ist es auch verkehrt.
Kannst ja mal scharf überlegen wieso Großbritannien Salisbury (als False Flag sogar in den Medien gescheitert) mit dem erneuten False Flag in Syrien verknüpft und ein militärisches Eingreifen fordert.
Aber klar, Grobritannien wird da nicht militärisch aktiv, die USA werden nicht miliärisch aktiv.
Kannst dich mal fragen wer immer mehr Militärbasen im Osten Syriens baut. Vermutlich sind es Mainzelmännchen.


----------



## compisucher (10. April 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ...eigentlich wurde jeder Krieg mit Medienpropaganda und Lügen begonnen.



oder Fussball:
Fussballkrieg – Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir mal empfehlen die Kriege Russlands gegen die Kriege der USA von 1990 bis 2018 aufzurechnen und wieviele davon völkerrechtwidrig und illegal waren.
> Die USA sind da alleiniger Rekordhalter, eigentlich wurde jeder Krieg mit Medienpropaganda und Lügen begonnen.



Wieso muss man immer alles miteinander verrechnen?
Dass der Irak Krieg illegal war, ist doch nichts Neues. Haben ja genug Staaten bestätigt, bzw. sich nicht daran beteiligt. Meines Erachtens die einzig gute Entscheidung, die Schröder in seiner gesamten Amtszeit gemacht hat.
Aber dass die Besetzung der Krim ebenfalls illegal ist und dann annektiert wurde, ist doch auch offensichtlich.
Nur hat in den letzten 30 Jahren kein westliches Land Gebietet besetzt und sie als neues Staatsgebiet erklärt. Das schaffen nur die Russen.
Dazu die Beschränkung der Presse und Meinungsfreiheit in Russland. Auch das ist leider ein Fakt.


----------



## Schaffe89 (10. April 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> oder Fussball:
> Fussballkrieg – Wikipedia



Fußball hatte damit nichts zu tun.

"Beide Regierungen beklagten sich beim Interamerikanischen Menschenrechtsrat, der Anfang Juli eine Untersuchungskommission in beide Länder entsandte, die vor allem feststellte, dass Presse- und Radioberichte mit teilweise unwahrem Inhalt die konfrontative Stimmung in beiden Ländern in verantwortungsloser Weise angeheizt hatten."




Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso muss man immer alles miteinander verrechnen?



Man muss überhaupt nichts verrechnen, aber es gibt hier mehrere Nutzer die offenbar den Auftrag haben, jede Kritik an den USA mit Unwahrheiten niederzuschlagen. Du bist gar jemand der Militärschläge gegen Diktatoren fordert, weil die ja "doof" sind. Konsequenzen sind dir egal. 
Was willst du mit dieser Art von Kriegstreiberei eigentlich erreichen, Treshold? Glaubst du Bomben werden Frieden bringen?
Haben sie mit Ausnahme sehr weniger Fälle noch nie.



> Dass der Irak Krieg illegal war, ist doch nichts Neues.



Afghanistan, Lybien, Syrien, Libanon, Irak etc. waren alle illegal.
Gewaltanwendung ist laut UN ausdrücklich verboten. Kurioserweise wird das an was sich die Staaten halten sollen nirgends hochgehalten.
Wegen einem versehentlichen Flugzeugabschuss wird gegen Russland ein UN Tribunal angestrebt und im Falle des Irakkrieges wird niemand totz 1 Million toten Menschen angeklagt.

Aber solch Doppelstandards werden dem Volk durch "Aufmerksamkeitsmanagement" und "Propaganda" gezielt auferzogen.



> Aber dass die Besetzung der Krim ebenfalls illegal ist und dann annektiert wurde, ist doch auch offensichtlich.



Und du glaubst nicht, dass ein Staatstreich auch illegal ist, der dem vorausging?
Was ist die Verfassung nach einem gewaltsamen Putsch bitte wert?



> Nur hat in den letzten 30 Jahren kein westliches Land Gebietet besetzt und sie als neues Staatsgebiet erklärt.



Das hat der Westen auch nicht nötig, da er mit Satellitenstaaten und Bündnissen arbeitet und im Falle der Fälle andere Länder durch das Imperium (USA)  erpresst werden, um gegen Russland vorzugehen. Die USA ist das Imperium und hat Anschlüsse an ihr Staatsgebiet gar nicht nötig, da sie durch Militärbasen quer durch die Welt Satellitenstaaten unterhält.

Und das kein westliches Land das gemacht hat ist auch nicht ganz richtig, siehe Israel, die haben schon sehr viel Land annektiert.



> Das schaffen nur die Russen.




Wie Obama erklärt, wurden die Russen dazu nach dem Putsch aus geopolitischen Gründen dazu genötigt, vor allem weil sie überrascht waren, dass die Sicherheitsgarantien für die Ukraine der westlichen Außenminister nichts gelten.




> Dazu die Beschränkung der Presse und Meinungsfreiheit in Russland. Auch das ist leider ein Fakt.



Das sagen grade wir deutsche, wo wir ein ausgeklügeltes Netzwerk und ein System des Drucks haben, damit die Berichterstattung in die richtige Richtung gelenkt wird, was von "Der Anstalt" schon aufgedeckt wurde und sie einseitige Berichterstattung im Fall Skripal und Syrien erklärt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso muss man immer alles miteinander verrechnen?
> Dass der Irak Krieg illegal war, ist doch nichts Neues. Haben ja genug Staaten bestätigt, bzw. sich nicht daran beteiligt. Meines Erachtens die einzig gute Entscheidung, die Schröder in seiner gesamten Amtszeit gemacht hat.



Es geht ja auch nicht ums verrechnen, sondern um die Konsequenzen. Wo sind die Sanktionen und Rauswürfe aus der G8 von der USA und GB für ihre Völkerrechtsverstöße im Zusammenhang mit dem Irakkrieg?

Man kann nicht auf der einen Seite das Völkerrecht ignorieren und dann auf der anderen Seite als dessen Verteidiger agieren, das ist halt Heuchelei vom feinsten. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber dass die Besetzung der Krim ebenfalls illegal ist und dann annektiert wurde, ist doch auch offensichtlich. Nur hat in den letzten 30 Jahren kein westliches Land Gebietet besetzt und sie als neues Staatsgebiet erklärt. Das schaffen nur die Russen.



Ähmm Kosovo? Und was genau ist eigentlich mit der nunmehr 44-jährigen völkerrechtswidrigen Besetzung Nordzyperns durch das Nato-Land Türkei? Achja, die zählt nicht, weil du ja die Grenze willkürlich bei 30 Jahren gesetzt hast. Mein Fehler 



Threshold schrieb:


> Dazu die Beschränkung der Presse und Meinungsfreiheit in Russland. Auch das ist leider ein Fakt.



Was uns bei unseren Verbündeten auch nicht interessiert. Was soll also wieder diese „Aber Presse-und Meinungsfreiheit“ Gerufe, wenn der Westen sonst bei dem Thema auch immer großzügig wegguckt?

Wie gesagt, Heuchelei.


----------



## compisucher (10. April 2018)

@Schaffe89: Das war ironisch gemeint...


----------



## Schaffe89 (10. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn Assad gewonnen hat, wieso bomben er und Putin dann weiter?
> Logik?



Also soll Assad die Islamisten in Douma weiter dort  hausieren lassen und denen vielleicht sogar dort ein eigenes Land gründen lassen, sowie wir in Deutschland natürlich auch Islamisten das Recht auf ein Stück Land in Deutschland zusprechen, weil wir ja eh "gewonnen" haben?
Gib dich nur als Fürsprecher der Islamisten, Hauptsache es geht gegen Assad.
Bist du dir eigentlich klar, wieso unsinnig das ist, was du hier ablässt und was für Konsequenzen so ein Denken für die Menschen haben wird?

Das einzige was hier als Fakt scheint, dass hier in diesem Forum gezielt Leute unterwegs sind, die Frieden und Vernunft torpedieren.


----------



## Poulton (10. April 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ist natürlich im Narrativ eines Israels Fan fest verankert eigene Fehler nicht zu sehen.


Für die selbsternannten Israelkritiker sind die Opfer die Israel  durch Terroranschläge und Angriffe von Nachbarstaaten zu beklagen hat, viel zu gering, als dass man  daraus irgendwelche Ansprüche auf eine Selbstverteidigung mit  militärischen Mitteln herleiten könnte. Aber von "Israelkritischen" ins  Deutsche übersetzt heißt es einfach nur, dass Israel zu gut darin ist, seine eigenen Bürger zu schützen. Das mag die Selbsternannten ärgern, wundern  dürfen diese sich aber nicht. 



> Vielleicht müsste Israel die zwei Staaten Lösung vorantreiben, oder sich ein wenig zurückziehen und mehr Gebiet an die rechtmäßigen Besitzer zurückgeben, dann hört der Krieg von Untergrundorganisationen vermutlich auf.


Ahja. Man muss sich also nur "etwas zurückziehen". Das sowohl pan-arabische, wie auch pan-islamische Nachbarstaaten und Terrorgruppen seit der Gründung Israels keinen Hehl daraus gemacht haben, das sie Israel nie anerkennen werden, für seine Vernichtung sind und die Juden ins Meer treiben wollen, wird von "Israelkritikern" natürlich gekonnt ignoriert. 
Und den "Dank" für eine einseitige Rückgabe und Rückzug kennt man ja aus Gaza: Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel - Wikipedia



> Von einem Angriffskrieg Syriens gegen Israel ist mir in den letzten Jahrzehnte nichts bekannt.


u.a.: Jom-Kippur-Krieg, Israelischer Unabhängigkeitskrieg. Das ganze natürlich mit freundlicher Unterstützung der Sowjetunion, die mindestens beim Abnutzungskrieg sogar selbst aktiv im Krieg involviert war.



> Ich würde dir mal empfehlen die Kriege Russlands gegen die Kriege der USA von 1990 bis 2018 aufzurechnen und wieviele davon völkerrechtwidrig und illegal waren.


Was soll eigentlich dieses dümmliche aufgerechne von Kriegen? Mit der gleichen Logik kann man das 3. Reich verharmlosen, "da es ja nur einen Krieg vom Zaun gebrochen hat".



> Die USA sind da alleiniger Rekordhalter, eigentlich wurde jeder Krieg mit Medienpropaganda und Lügen begonnen.


Wow, just wow. Das ist das übliche Gebrabbel von Leuten, die es bis heute nicht verkraftet haben, dass sie von den Alliierten um ihren Sieg im 2. WK gebracht wurden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ähmm Kosovo?


Bis heute und noch auf unbestimmte Zeit hinaus, unter Verwaltung der  UNMIK. Egal wieviele Unabhängigkeiten ausgerufen und anerkannt werden.


----------



## compisucher (10. April 2018)

Ich meine, dass ein Vergleich von "wer hat denn mehr Kriege geführt", so nicht haltbar ist.
Viele der Interventionen Seitens der USA wurden durch UN-Beschlüsse (ohne Veto der UdSSR) geführt (z. B. Somalia, Haiti usw.) - sprich die USA traten als gerufene "Weltpolizei" im Interesse aller Staaten der UN auf.
Ob diese Interventionen oder Kriege sich letztlich "gelohnt" haben, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Die durchaus an Anzahl weniger geführten Kriege der UdSSR oder Russland hatten oftmals "innerrussischen Charakter" Tschetschenien mal als Beispiel genannt.

Eine neutrale Betrachtung, je nach eigener politischer Couleur - gibt es hier nicht und wird auch im Rahmen dieses Forums kaum zu einem Konzens führen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (11. April 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Aber von "Israelkritischen" ins Deutsche übersetzt heißt es einfach nur, dass Israel zu gut darin ist, seine eigenen Bürger zu schützen. Das mag die Selbsternannten ärgern, wundern dürfen diese sich aber nicht.



Israel ist höchstens gut darin anderen Völkern das Land wegzunehmen und sie zu unterdrücken.
Dein Problem ist dass du das was Israel tut, selbst nicht siehst und wenn dann jemand durch Verzweiflung mit "Terror" aufbegehrt, dann argumentierst du Israel müsse ihr Volk schützen.

Die Briten haben damals ohne die Völker zu achten willkürlich Grenzen gezogen und die Völker unter ein Diktat gestellt.
Die Palästinenser und die Kurden hat man quasi übergangen, Israel dehnt sich wegen dem damaligen Einfluss in GB immer weiter aus.
Wann gibt es eine zwei Staaten Lösung? Wann soll denn bitte die Zeit dafür sein?
Viel eher wird es eine ein Staaten Lösung geben und die Palästinenser sollen ihre Klappe halten.

Stell dir mal die Frage wieso es dort unten regelmäßig "Terror" gibt.



> Ahja. Man muss sich also nur "etwas zurückziehen". Das sowohl pan-arabische, wie auch pan-islamische Nachbarstaaten und Terrorgruppen seit der Gründung Israels keinen Hehl daraus gemacht haben, das sie Israel nie anerkennen werden, für seine Vernichtung sind und die Juden ins Meer treiben wollen, wird von "Israelkritikern" natürlich gekonnt ignoriert.



Die Zwei Staaten Lösung ist die einzige Lösung, unabhängig von irgendwelchen radikalen Spinnern.
Natürlich gibt es Menschen dort unten die Israel nie anerkennen werden wollen. Wieso auch. Aber die werden irgendwann auch wegsterben, genauso werden die Hardliner auf seiten Israels irgendwann wegsterben.

Hast du dir mal angeschaut wie kompromisslos Israel den Siedlungsbau vorantreibt?




> u.a.: Jom-Kippur-Krieg, Israelischer Unabhängigkeitskrieg. Das ganze natürlich mit freundlicher Unterstützung der Sowjetunion, die mindestens beim Abnutzungskrieg sogar selbst aktiv im Krieg involviert war.



Also den Krieg in dem Syrien die zuvor von Syrien annektieren Golanhöhen zurückerobern wollten?
Das war 1973, schon bisschen her. Die Sowjetunion gibt es übrigens nicht mehr und die Golanhöhen hat Israel immernoch annektiert.

Israel ist das Unschuldslamm, ja die Argumentation kennt man, ist nur nicht die Realität, sondern Narrativ-Building vom feinsten.



> Was soll eigentlich dieses dümmliche aufgerechne von Kriegen? Mit der gleichen Logik kann man das 3. Reich verharmlosen, "da es ja nur einen Krieg vom Zaun gebrochen hat".



Das ist nicht dümmlich, sondern das würde die eklatante Doppelmoral aufzeigen, die hier von einigen an den Tag gelegt wird, unter anderem von dir.
Doppelstandards wohin man schaut. Gegen Russland wird ein UN-Tribunal wegen MH17 angestrebt, bei den illegalen Kriegen mit erfundenen Vorwänden gegen den Irak, Afghanistan, Lybien mit Millionen von Toten. gibt es keinerlei Strafe.

Dümmlich ist es nur, diese klaren Doppelstandards immer abzustreiten, obwohl die recht offensichtlich auf der Hand liegen.



> Wow, just wow. Das ist das übliche Gebrabbel von Leuten, die es bis heute nicht verkraftet haben, dass sie von den Alliierten um ihren Sieg im 2. WK gebracht wurden.



Deine fehlenden Gegenargumente zeigen, dass das kein Gebrabbel ist, sondern die Wahrheit.
Immer dann wenn dir nichts einfällt, kommst du mit Nazivorwürfen, das übliche Argumentationsschema von Demagogen.
Ich bin froh darüber dass die Aliierten im zweiten Weltkrieg gewonnen haben und das Land mit dem Marshallplan aufgebaut haben, das waren die wenigen aber sinnvollen militärischen Engagements.
Davon gibt es leider nicht viele, vor allem nicht in den letzten 20 Jahren. Die schafften nur Chaos und Leid und gerade geht es in Syrien mit einem gelogenen Vorwand in den nächsten Krieg, der wenn der Miliärschlag ausgeführt wird, dieses mal weit schlimmere Konsequenzen haben wird, ganz einfach weil sich Syrien diesen erneuten Eingriff in ihre Souveränität nicht weiter gefallen lassen wird.
Sicher auch nicht Russland und der Iran.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass ein Vergleich von "wer hat denn mehr Kriege geführt", so nicht haltbar ist.



Den Vergleich will so niemand, es geht lediglich darum zu zeigen welche Interessen hinter den Kriegen im Nahen Osten der USA stehen.
Mit welcher Begründung führte man gegen Lybien, Syrien, Aghanistan, Irak usw. Krieg? Und welche Gründe führten zum Krieg?
Das liegt bis heute nicht offen und ist völlig umstritten.

In den Kriegen die Russland führte, kann man vor allem im Tschetschenienkrieg einen Sinn dahinter ausmachen.
Der Krieg im Irak, ist wie genau im Interesse der USA? Wird die USA durch den Irak im eigenen Land bedroht? Nein.
Man erfand einen völlig abstrusen Grund dafür, der heute nachgewiesener Maßen erfunden ist. Keine Verurteilung.



> Viele der Interventionen Seitens der USA wurden durch UN-Beschlüsse (ohne Veto der UdSSR) geführt (z. B. Somalia, Haiti usw.) - sprich die USA traten als gerufene "Weltpolizei" im Interesse aller Staaten der UN auf.



Die USA treten schon längere Zeit nicht mehr als gerufene Weltpolizei im Interesse aller Staaten der UN auf.
Die letzten 20 Jahre hat sich das deutlich verändert.
Aktuell entzündet sich gerade der dritte Weltkrieg in Syrien, mit wiederum mit einer Lüge.



> Die durchaus an Anzahl weniger geführten Kriege der UdSSR oder Russland hatten oftmals "innerrussischen Charakter" Tschetschenien mal als Beispiel genannt.



Eben, innerrussischen Charakter, die Kriege der USA haben diesen nicht.


----------



## compisucher (11. April 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Briten haben damals ohne die Völker zu achten willkürlich Grenzen gezogen und die Völker unter ein Diktat gestellt.
> Die Palästinenser und die Kurden hat man quasi übergangen, Israel dehnt sich wegen dem damaligen Einfluss in GB immer weiter aus.


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig:
Israel – Wikipedia
Siehe unter Kapitel Mandatszeit und Teilung.
Ganz kurz zusammengefasst:
Es gab einen klaren Auftrag durch den Völkerbund und nach 1946 durch die UN an GB, im Gebiet des heutigen Israels zwei Staaten zu bilden.
Die Grenzziehung war im Irak und Syrien eher willkürlich, auch wurden weder Kurden noch Aramäer hier weiter berücksichtigt.
Die Grenzziehungen zw. Libanon, Israel, Jordanien und Palästinenserstaat wurden durch die damals ständigen Mitglieder im UN-Sicherheitsrat GB, Frankreich, Russland und USA gemeinsam beschlossen.
Diesem Auftrag wurde auch nachgekommen.
Nach der Gründung von Transjordanien (Jordanien) wurde die ursprüngliche Teilung auch von den schon siedelnden Israelis anerkannt, jedoch nicht von den arabischen Nachbarn bzw. Palästinensern.

Danach und bis heute scheint die Sache dann aber gnadenlos aus dem Ruder gelaufen zu sein...


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. April 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Danach und bis heute scheint die Sache dann aber gnadenlos aus dem Ruder gelaufen zu sein...



Was insbesondere an einer dort vorherrschenden Ideologie liegt.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was insbesondere an einer dort vorherrschenden Ideologie liegt.



Meinst du die Siedlungspolitik Israels? Das ist leider so, ja.


----------



## compisucher (11. April 2018)

Und die wäre???


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meinst du die Siedlungspolitik Israels? Das ist leider so, ja.



Welche Siedlungspolitik ist daran Schuld, dass 1948 fünf arabischen Staaten den Staat Israel überfallen haben mit dem erklärten Ziel „die Juden ins Meer zu treiben“?

Also bitte das Victim-Blaming unterlassen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Und die wäre???



Ein Fragezeichen hätte doch gereicht, oder nicht?

 Jene Ideologie, die in fast allen Ländern des Nahen Ostens die vorherrschende ist.


----------



## Poulton (11. April 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Israel ist höchstens gut darin anderen Völkern das Land wegzunehmen und sie zu unterdrücken.


Ich könnte es mir einfach machen und Leuten, die Israel mit solchen Äußerungen auf eine Stufe mit z.B. Apartheid-Südafrika stellen, oder die Verständnis für Hamas, PFLP oder Hezbollah und deren Terror zeigen bzw. sich mit denen sogar solidarisieren, einfach mangelndes Sachwissen unterstellen oder sie als nützliche Idioten bezeichnen und ignorieren. Nur trifft das den Kern des Problems nicht.
Denn eine Vielzahl derer die sich in "Israelkritik" üben, macht das unter Verwendung der altbekannten doppelten Standards, Dämonisierung und Bevormundung und hinter dieser Argumentation verstecken sich, wie ich fürchte, insgeheim Wünsche, die diese Leute lieber (noch) nicht offen aussprechen, da ansonsten §130 StGB greift.



> Wann gibt es eine zwei Staaten Lösung? Wann soll denn bitte die Zeit dafür sein?
> Viel eher wird es eine ein Staaten Lösung geben und die Palästinenser sollen ihre Klappe halten.


Es gab dafür schon mehr als genug Veträge. Siehe z.B. Oslo, welches mit der ersten und zweiten Intifada "gedankt" und damit unmöglich gemacht wurde oder der einseitige Rückzug Israels aus Gaza, inkl. Aufgabe aller Siedlungen (welches gegen entsprechenden innenpolitischen Widerstand durchgesetzt wurde). Letzteres wurde und wird mit Raketenangriffen auf Israel "gedankt".



> Stell dir mal die Frage wieso es dort unten regelmäßig "Terror" gibt.


Achso ist das. Der Jud ist mal wieder selber daran schuld, wenn er Opfer von Terror wird.



> Israel ist das Unschuldslamm, ja die Argumentation kennt man, ist nur nicht die Realität, sondern Narrativ-Building vom feinsten.


Der Begriff narrativ-building und "nicht die Realität" sollte nicht von jemanden verwendet werden, der zugibt jemanden gerne zu lauschen, für den der Holocaust ein PR-Gag ist. 



> Doppelstandards wohin man schaut.


Da kann man bei dir ja von den Besten der Besten lernen. 
3D Test of Antisemitism - Wikipedia
3D Test of Anti-Semitism: Demonization, Double Standards, Delegitimization


----------



## compisucher (11. April 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ein Fragezeichen hätte doch gereicht, oder nicht?
> Jene Ideologie, die in fast allen Ländern des Nahen Ostens die vorherrschende ist.



 
Du siehst aus der Antwort von Threshold, dass es da durchaus unterschiedliche Ansichten gibt.
Die drei Fragezeichen waren in diesem Zusammenhang  (für mich) hilfreich.

Ich behaupte nun, dass es sowohl an Deiner Sicht der Dinge, als auch an dem Verhalten Israels liegt.
Beide Seiten müssen kompromissbereit sein, sonst wird es keine Lösung auf Dauer geben...


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. April 2018)

Ok, dann halten wir mal fest. Es gab 1948 einen UN-Beschluss.

Die eine Seite hält sich daran, die andere startet einen Angriffskrieg mit dem erklärten Ziel "die Juden ins Meer zu treiben."

Noch heute, ist in der gültigen Charta der Hamas davon die Rede alle Juden zu töten. Wie soll da bitte ein Kompromiss aussehen? Das ist illusorisch.

Wenn die Nachbarländer mit Israel in Frieden leben wollen, sollte sie sich ein Beispiel an Ägypten nehmen.  Ägypten hat mehrere (sehr verlustreiche) Kriege gegen Israel geführt. Seit 1979 gibt es zwischen Ägypten und Israel einen Friedensvertrag und es kam nicht mehr zu Kriegen. Da sieht man doch, es geht. Aber da müssen die arabischen Länder auch mal Israel anerkennen und mit Israel in Frieden leben *wollen*.

Israel ist seit 70 Jahren Realität und das wird kein Krieg ändern, das wird die IDF schon zu verhindern wissen.


----------



## compisucher (11. April 2018)

Kaaruzo, alles gut, da bin ich ja vollkommen bei dir.
Ich habe ja nicht umsonst weiter oben die Passage aus Wicki formuliert.

Solange die von dir formulierte Doktrin bei Hamas und sonstwer (ich danke da auch ein wenig an die "lokalen Supermächte" Saudi-Arabien und Iran) nicht verschwindet,
werden die Israelis verständlicher Weise den Teufel tun, Zugeständnisse gleich welcher Art zu machen (würden wir an derer Stelle ja auch nicht).

Allerdings ist es auch nicht vertrauensfördernd, wenn in den halbwegs bewohnbaren Gegenden des Westjordanlandes eine israelische Siedlung nach der anderen entsteht.
Hab vor ca. 6 Jahren mal so eine Israel-Rundreise gemacht, die überlassen den Palästinensern ja nur noch die Wüsten - das macht da keinen Spass zu leben...


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. April 2018)

Die sogenannten "Palästinenser" können doch in den arabischen Staat gehen, der gegründet wurde. Jordanien. 

Ansonsten:

Wann wurde das "palastinensische Volk" erschaffen?


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die sogenannten "Palästinenser" können doch in den arabischen Staat gehen, der gegründet wurde. Jordanien.



Es gibt doch auch israelische Araber. Welche Staatsangehörigkeit haben denn die Palästinenser in den Autonomie Regionen?
Wäre doch einfach, ihnen den Israelischen Pass zu geben und gut. Dann wären das alles Israelis.
Nur wollen das weder die Israelis noch die Palästinenser.
Die Frage ist halt, wieso man sich so schwer damit tut, einem anderen Volk einen Staat zu lassen?
Das Problem hat ja auch Erdogan. Letztendlich kann es ihm egal sein, wenn die Kurden einen eigenen Staat haben. Aber er bombt alle Ambitionen weg.


----------



## compisucher (11. April 2018)

Bekannt.
Tatsache ist jedoch auch, dass es eben (primär aus religiösen oder großarabischen Gründen) 4/5 der ursprünglich im jetzigen Siedlungsraum Israels beheimateten Arabern nicht in einem "jüdischen"Staat leben wollen/wollten und sich unter dem Namen Palästineser im Westjordanland und dem Gaza-Streifen wiedergefunden haben.
Ob der Name nun erst seit 1960 als Begriff auftaucht, ist letztlich irrelevant.
Ein Recht auf Heimat haben diese Menschen ebenso.
Eben dieses Recht wird ja auch zurecht den Israelis zugesprochen, obwohl sie erst nach fast 2000 Jahren wieder im ursprünglichen Siedlungsraum auftauchten.
Dass dieses Siedlunggebiete nach der Diaspora der Juden ca. 135 n. Chr. gänzlich unbewohnt geblieben wären, ist ja kaum zu erwarten gewesen.
Faktisch haben somit Araber wie Israelis gleichermaßen anrecht, sich in diesem Gebiet anzusiedeln.

Ohne religiösem Hintergrund ist es in etwa so zu vergleichen, als wenn slawische Völker von der Bundesrepublik einfordern würden, dass sie die urspünglichen Siedlungsräume um Berlin herum wieder zurückbekommen sollten, die sie bis ca. 500 n. Chr. hatten.
Genau so voll Panne...
Warum sollten Araber, die seit Jahrhunderten eben in Israel siedelten nun plötzlich nach Jordanien auswandern, nur weil nun die Israelis wieder da sind?
Nein, beide müssen sich schlichtweg positiv zusammenraufen, wie ja auch z. B. in deinem verlinkten Artikel über die 1/5 israelischen Araber beschrieben.
Ob dann eine Zweistaatenlösung oder ein gemeinsamer Staat nun die bessere Lösung ist, weiss ich natürlich auch nicht...


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. April 2018)

@Threshold

Bitte die Frage beantworten, die ich gestellt habe:

Welche Siedlungspolitik ist daran Schuld, dass 1948 fünf arabischen Staaten den Staat Israel überfallen haben mit dem erklärten Ziel „die Juden ins Meer zu treiben“?



Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt doch auch israelische Araber. Welche Staatsangehörigkeit haben denn die Palästinenser in den Autonomie Regionen?



Vermutlich jene, die die palästinensische Autonomiebehörde ausgibt. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wäre doch einfach, ihnen den Israelischen Pass zu geben und gut. Dann wären das alles Israelis. Nur wollen das weder die Israelis noch die Palästinenser.



Kann man Israel nicht übelnehmen. Angesichts der Bevölkerungszahlen, würden die Juden bei dieser Lösung über kurz oder lang, die Minderheit in ihrem Land. Und dann gäbe es Israel kurz darauf auch nicht mehr.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt, wieso man sich so schwer damit tut, einem anderen Volk einen Staat zu lassen?



Stimmt, warum tun sich die Araber damit so schwer? 

Es gab jetzt (wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe) bereits dreimal die Chance auf einen eigenen Staat, aber immer entscheiden sie sich für die Gewalt gegen Israel.



compisucher schrieb:


> Tatsache ist jedoch auch, dass es eben (primär aus religiösen oder großarabischen Gründen) 4/5 der ursprünglich im jetzigen Siedlungsraum Israels beheimateten Arabern nicht in einem "jüdischen"Staat leben wollen/wollten und sich unter dem Namen Palästineser im Westjordanland und dem Gaza-Streifen wiedergefunden haben.



Jene Araber die vorher 500 Jahre lang im osmanischen Reich als Osmanen gelebt haben? 

Die sind plötzlich zu „Palästinensern“ geworden? Interessanter Zaubertrick.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ob der Name nun erst seit 1960 als Begriff auftaucht, ist letztlich irrelevant.



Nein, ist es nicht. Hier soll ein Anspruch begründet werden, der nicht existiert.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ein Recht auf Heimat haben diese Menschen ebenso.



Haben sie doch. Im Gaza-Streifen und im Westjordanland. Ansonsten können sie in den arabischen Staat gehen, der gegründet wurde. Nennt sich Jordanien.



compisucher schrieb:


> Warum sollten Araber, die seit Jahrhunderten eben in Israel siedelten nun plötzlich nach Jordanien auswandern, nur weil nun die Israelis wieder da sind?



Weil sie offenbar nicht willens oder fähig sind, mit Israel in Frieden zu leben. Nochmal, den Fakt Israel wird man militärisch nicht ändern können. Israel ist die stärkste Militärmacht im Nahen Osten und Atommacht. Die Araber sollten anfangen, sich mit Israel zu arrangieren. Ich verweise an dieser Stelle nochmal auf das Beispiel Ägypten. Israel und Ägypten leben jetzt seit fast 40 Jahren in Frieden. Es geht also, wenn man denn nur will.



compisucher schrieb:


> Nein, beide müssen sich schlichtweg positiv zusammenraufen, wie ja auch z. B. in deinem verlinkten Artikel über die 1/5 israelischen Araber beschrieben.



Israel hat mehrmals die Bereitschaft gezeigt und hat jedes Mal zum „Dank“ Gewalt in Form Intifadas oder Raketen bekommen. Die Araber müssen glaubwürdige Schritte unternehmen, dass sie überhaupt gewillt sind, in Fireden zu leben.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ob dann eine Zweistaatenlösung oder ein gemeinsamer Staat nun die bessere Lösung ist, weiss ich natürlich auch nicht...



Oder halt die Einstaatenlösung.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ob dann eine Zweistaatenlösung oder ein gemeinsamer Staat nun die bessere Lösung ist, weiss ich natürlich auch nicht...



Im Grunde richtig was du schreibst, was aber gerne unter den Tisch fällt ist, das die jüdische Politik und dort vor allem der radikal religöse Flügel, der in Israel viel Einfluss auf die Politik hat, eigentlich absolut kein Interesse daran hat das es neben Juden andere (starke) (religöse) Bevölkerungsgruppen in Israel gibt.

Israel soll (seit seiner Gründung so vorgesehen) ein "rein" jüdischer Staat sein, welcher nur für Juden gedacht ist, nicht umsonst ist es faktisch unmöglich als Nichtjude in Israel einzuwandern, sofern du nicht gerade einer christlichen Konfission angehörst und dort in Jerusalem beruflich von der Kirche bestellt bist.

Hintergrund ist das man nicht will das Juden in Israel irgendwann wieder eine Minderheit darstellen und somit wieder Repression einer (muslimischen) Mehrheit ausgesetzt werden könnten.

Es kann also im Grunde gar keine Lösung, schon garnicht eine Einstaatenlösung geben, solange diese Politik Leitlinie in Israel ist.
Und so leid mir das tut, aber man muss halt auch sagen wie es ist, was in Israel geschieht ist offene staatlich und religös begründete / unterstützte Diskriminierung und Rassismus, um einen religös "reinen" Mehrheitstaat zu erhalten und die Welt schaut zu / weg (wegen des zweiten Weltkriegs).

Entsprechend wird es dort auch keine Frieden geben, nicht solange wie es dort noch Palestinenser gibt, oder es die Araber nicht schaffen Israel zu zerstören und die Juden zu vertreiben, oder Israel diese religösen Blindgänger entsporgt die dort Politik machen und bestimmen.

Übrigens ist diese Politik auch der Grund warum Israel die 40.000 Migranten aus Afrika loswerden will.


----------



## compisucher (11. April 2018)

Ja Nightslaver, 
du hast die Problematik (und meine Kritik an Israel) mit besseren Worten beschrieben.

@Kaaruzo:
Nur zur Klarstellung: Ich stelle in keinster Weise das Existenzrecht Israels in Frage, begrüße es vielmehr sehr, dass das jüdische Volk seine alte Heimat wieder hat.
Aber dennoch spreche ich eben den Arabern genau so legitimes "Erbrecht" auf dieses Siedlungsgebiet zu.

Die Kunst ist es nun, eine tragfähige Lösung zu entwickeln, die beiden Völkern gerecht wird.
Die eine Seite gewähren zu lassen und die andere Seite "in die Wüste" zu schicken ist nicht zwangsweise gerecht.

Wenn es so einfach wäre, gäbe es ja schon die Lösung...

Wirtschaftlich ist Israel aber auch das Westjordanland nur mit ausländischer Unterstützung am Leben zu halten, was ja auch kein Dauerzustand sein kann.
Eventuell wäre ja auch eine Art Förderation mit weitreichender Autonomie für einen israelischen und einen arabischen Teil denkbar - dazu müssen aber die Dämonen in den Köpfen Aller vertrieben werden...


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. April 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo:
> Nur zur Klarstellung: Ich stelle in keinster Weise das Existenzrecht Israels in Frage, begrüße es vielmehr sehr, dass das jüdische Volk seine alte Heimat wieder hat.
> Aber dennoch spreche ich eben den Arabern genau so legitimes "Erbrecht" auf dieses Siedlungsgebiet zu.



Siehst du und das ist der Unterschied. Ich spreche denn Araber keinen Anspruch auf das Kernland Israels zu. Die Araber hätten entweder auf den UN-Beschluss eingehen können (dann hätten sie seit 70 Jahren ihren Staat) oder auf die Vorschläge, die die Regierungen Israels im Jahre 2000 und im Jahre 2008 angeboten haben. 

Aber das wollen die Araber ja nicht. Soviel dazu.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es kann also im Grunde gar keine Lösung, schon garnicht eine Einstaatenlösung geben, solange diese Politik Leitlinie in Israel ist.



Natürlich kann es das. Solange die Araber in diesem Staat nicht leben, ist eine Einstaatenlösung sehr gut möglich.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und so leid mir das tut, aber man muss halt auch sagen wie es ist, was in Israel geschieht ist offene staatlich und religös begründete / unterstützte Diskriminierung und Rassismus, um einen religös "reinen" Mehrheitstaat zu erhalten und die Welt schaut zu / weg (wegen des zweiten Weltkriegs).



Klar, Israel der böse Rassismus und Diskriminierungsstaat. Zum Glück fallen die Nachbarländer ja immer durch ihr positives Verhältnis zu Menschenrechten und Gleichberechtigung auf.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Übrigens ist diese Politik auch der Grund warum Israel die 40.000 Migranten aus Afrika loswerden will.



Was ja auch richtig ist. Man kann nicht erwarten, dass jedes Land die gleichen Fehler macht, wie Deutschland. Wenn Israel keine 40.000 Migranten im Land haben will, ist es deren gutes Recht. Der Gastgeber macht die Regeln, nicht der Gast.



compisucher schrieb:


> Die Kunst ist es nun, eine tragfähige Lösung zu entwickeln, die beiden Völkern gerecht wird. Die eine Seite gewähren zu lassen und die andere Seite "in die Wüste" zu schicken ist nicht zwangsweise gerecht.



Das da fast alles Wüste ist und der UN-Beschluss dem jüdischen Staat mehr Wüste zugedacht hat, als dem arabischen ist dir bewusst?

Zumal Israel gezeigt hat, wie man aus Wüste blühende Landschaften macht. Aber vielleicht ist auch da ein Kern des Problems.

Das kleine Land Israel führt die gesamte arabische Welt vor. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn es so einfach wäre, gäbe es ja schon die Lösung...



Es ist ganz einfach. Ich verweise auf das Beispiel Ägyptens. Einfach mal mit Israel in Frieden leben wollen. Dann klappts auch.


----------



## Poulton (11. April 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es ist ganz einfach. Ich verweise auf das Beispiel Ägyptens. Einfach mal mit Israel in Frieden leben wollen. Dann klappts auch.


Jordanien wäre auch ein Beispiel. Ungefähr zum gleichen Zeitpunkt wie Oslo I, gab es auch einen Friedensvertrag zwischen Jordanien und Israel und der "Dank" war keine Intifida oder Raketen, sondern das man sich an den Vertrag hält.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. April 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Jordanien wäre auch ein Beispiel. Ungefähr zum gleichen Zeitpunkt wie Oslo I, gab es auch einen Friedensvertrag zwischen Jordanien und Israel und der "Dank" war keine Intifida oder Raketen, sondern das man sich an den Vertrag hält.



Das mit Jordanien war mir auch bewusst, aber ich habe mich explizit für das Beispiel Ägyptens entscheiden, weil dieser Frieden seit fast 40 Jahren hält. Mittlerweile leben Israel und Ägypten länger in Frieden, als sie vorher verfeindet waren. Diese lange Zeitspanne zeigt mMn eindeutig, dass man mit Israel in Frieden leben kann, so man denn will.

Außerdem war Ägypten  das erste arabische Land, dass Israel offiziell anerkannte. Das ist schon eine große Sache. Immerhin wurde Ägypten für diesen Friedensvertrag für 10 Jahre aus der arabischen Liga geworfen.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Welche Siedlungspolitik ist daran Schuld, dass 1948 fünf arabischen Staaten den Staat Israel überfallen haben mit dem erklärten Ziel „die Juden ins Meer zu treiben“?



Ist doch ganz einfach.
Man hat einen Staat etabliert und die umliegenden Völker nicht gefragt, ob die das gut oder weniger gut finden.
Dass daraus dann ein Konflikt entstand, ist doch so alt wie die Menschheit selbst.
Das Problem ist, dass man den Palästinensern von Anfang an das gleiche Recht für einen Staat hätte geben sollen, was aber nicht passiert ist.


----------



## compisucher (11. April 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Siehst du und das ist der Unterschied.
> Ich spreche denn Araber keinen Anspruch auf das Kernland Israels zu.
> Die Araber hätten entweder auf den UN-Beschluss eingehen können (dann hätten sie seit 70 Jahren ihren Staat) oder auf die Vorschläge, die die Regierungen Israels im Jahre 2000 und im Jahre 2008 angeboten haben.



Ja das ist der Unterschied und der Disput muss über den Punkt nicht weitergeführt werden. 
Da haben wir nun einfach mal diametrale Ansichten.

Zum dritten Satz = volle Zustimmung, wobei das Angebot von 2008 nicht wirklich ein Faires war, das von 2000 war hingegen war in meinen Augen sehr fair.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das da fast alles Wüste ist und der UN-Beschluss dem jüdischen Staat mehr Wüste zugedacht hat, als dem arabischen ist dir bewusst?



Liegt auf der Hand, da 2/3 Negev-Wüste ist, ist ja auch kein Siedlungsgebiet.
Die (1946) besiedelten Gebiete und deren Aufteilung waren in etwa auf die jeweilige Größe der Volksgruppen zugeschnitten.
War ja schon in Israel und hab mir fast alles angeschaut 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zumal Israel gezeigt hat, wie man aus Wüste blühende Landschaften macht. Aber vielleicht ist auch da ein Kern des Problems.
> Das kleine Land Israel führt die gesamte arabische Welt vor.



Andere würden jetzt an der Stelle die Diskriminierungskeule herausholen, tue ich aber nicht, weil in meinem subjektiven Empfinden ich das sehr ähnlich sehe.
Dennoch geb ich zu Bedenken, das ein Araber als Mensch genau so wertvoll ist, wie ein Israeli oder Deutscher oder Chinese oder Afrikaner usw.
Wenn wir uns für was Besseres halten, wird es nix mit einer gemeinsamen Zukunft (an die eigene Nase fass).



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es ist ganz einfach. Ich verweise auf das Beispiel Ägyptens. Einfach mal mit Israel in Frieden leben wollen. Dann klappts auch.


Na ja, der nahezu unbewohnbare Sinai als natürliche Trennung hat diese Entscheidung von Anwar as-Sadat und Menachem Begin auch erleichtert.
Die Situation um Jerusalem herum ist dann doch komplexer...


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach. Man hat einen Staat etabliert und die umliegenden Völker nicht gefragt, ob die das gut oder weniger gut finden. .



Ach hat man nicht? Es gab also keinen UN-Beschluss, der in der Vollversammlung beschlossen worden ist? Gut zu wissen, wieder was gelernt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass man den Palästinensern von Anfang an das gleiche Recht für einen Staat hätte geben sollen, was aber nicht passiert ist.



Welche Palästinenser? Dieses von der PLO erfundene Volk? 

Sofern du die Araber meinst, die dort wohnen. Die hatten von Anfang das gleiche Recht für einen Staat. Nämlich durch besagten UN-Beschluss. Sie entschieden sie aber für einen Krieg (den sie verloren haben) und spielen seit heute Opfer. 

Schon ziemlich peinlich.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ja das ist der Unterschied und der Disput muss über den Punkt nicht weitergeführt werden. Da haben wir nun einfach mal diametrale Ansichten.



Tja, aber dieser Punkt muss in die Köpfe der Araber rein. Sie kriegen das Kernland Israels nicht wieder. Das ist Realität.

Ich bin Enkelkind von Vertriebenen aus den ehemaligen Ostgebieten des deutschen Reiches. Habe ich einen Anspruch auf diese Gebiete? 

Nein, diese Gebiete gehören endgültig Polen. Das ist Realität. Deutschland hat das auch akzeptiert. Das gleiche müssen die Araber mit dem Kernland Israels machen. Die Realität hinnehmen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Zum dritten Satz = volle Zustimmung, wobei das Angebot von 2008 nicht wirklich ein Faires war, das von 2000 war hingegen war in meinen Augen sehr fair.



Abbas lehnt ab: Israel bietet Ruckzug an - n-tv.de

Ach war es nicht? Israel hätte eigenes Land abgegeben und die Araber hätten auch kleine Gebietsverluste hinnehmen müssen. Da die Araber aber nur in den Dimensionen „ganz oder gar nicht“ denken, ist es nichts geworden.

Soviel dazu, wer hier nicht Kompromiss bereit ist. Angesicht der Tatsache, dass Israel mehrere Kriege abwehren musste, es ist schon fair, dass sie überhaupt solche Angebote machen.

Da sollte die Araber dankbar für sein, dass sich Israel nicht so benimmt, wie es die Araber nach einem Sieg getan hätten.



compisucher schrieb:


> Andere würden jetzt an der Stelle die Diskriminierungskeule herausholen, tue ich aber nicht, weil in meinem subjektiven Empfinden ich das sehr ähnlich sehe. Dennoch geb ich zu Bedenken, das ein Araber als Mensch genau so wertvoll ist, wie ein Israeli oder Deutscher oder Chinese oder Afrikaner usw. Wenn wir uns für was Besseres halten, wird es nix mit einer gemeinsamen Zukunft (an die eigene Nase fass).



Ändert das was an der Tatsache, dass Israel erfolgereicher ist, als alle arabischen Länder?



compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, der nahezu unbewohnbare Sinai als natürliche Trennung hat diese Entscheidung von Anwar as-Sadat und Menachem Begin auch erleichtert.



Stimmt, das war ja das einzig Hindernis zwischen Israel und Ägypten. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Die Situation um Jerusalem herum ist dann doch komplexer...



Eigentlich nicht. Jerusalem ist seit 50 Jahren eine israelische Stadt. Wie gesagt, Realitäten.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich kann es das. Solange die Araber in diesem Staat nicht leben, ist eine Einstaatenlösung sehr gut möglich.



Das wäre dann aber auch keine Einstaatenlösung, Scherzkeks. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Klar, Israel der böse Rassismus und Diskriminierungsstaat. Zum Glück  fallen die Nachbarländer ja immer durch ihr positives Verhältnis zu  Menschenrechten und Gleichberechtigung auf.



Aha, also soll Israel sich Israel an das gleiche niedrige Niveau seiner Nachbarn anpassen / herabsetzen?
Wenn alle Länder um Deutschland rum faschistische Staaten wären die Moslems erschießen und von Autokraten regiert werden muss sich Deutschland dann also an dieses Niveau anpassen?
Was für ein Schwachsinn, ehrlich Kaaruzo...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was ja auch richtig ist. Man kann nicht erwarten, dass jedes Land die  gleichen Fehler macht, wie Deutschland. Wenn Israel keine 40.000  Migranten im Land haben will, ist es deren gutes Recht. Der Gastgeber  macht die Regeln, nicht der Gast.





Mehr kann man dazu fast nicht mehr sagen.
Natürlich ist es Rassismus wenn ich sage du darfst hier nicht leben, weil du hast die falsche Religion und hat genau null mit irgendwelchen Fehlern Deutschlands zu tun.
Was  du bist Katholisch, raus hier, Orthodox? Nichts verloren, Jude, hau ab,  Moslem, verpiss dich, hier in Norddeutschland sind nur Evangelikale  Christen erlaubt, weil die sind dort in der Mehrheit!

Es geht auch nicht darum ob man in Israel iligal eingereiste  Personen dauerhaft dabehalten will, weil sie nicht über einen  offiziellen Weg Antrag auf Einwanderung, bewilligt, oder eben abgelehnt  gestellt haben, sondern der Grund warum man sie generell eben nicht  aufnehmen würde, die falsche Religion, selbst wenn sie einen legalen Einreiseantrag stellen würden.

Es gibt im Grunde genau nur einen  Weg um in Israel einzuwandern, um dort dauerhaft leben zu dürfen, und  das ist den jüdischen Glauben anzunehmen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das wäre dann aber auch keine Einstaatenlösung, Scherzkeks.



Wieso nicht. Faktisch besteht doch jetzt auch eine Einstaatenlösung. Es gibt den Staat Israel und die Autonomiebehörde in den Gebieten. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aha, also soll Israel sich Israel an das gleiche niedrige Niveau seiner Nachbarn anpassen / herabsetzen?



Nö, aber man sollte seine Kritik doch bitte an die richtige Adresse senden. Es ist immer erstaunlich, dass die „Israelkritiker“ Israel wegen allem möglichen kritisieren wollen, aber außer Acht lassen, dass es doch deutlich mehr Staaten gibt, wo die Kritik nötiger wäre. Woran das nur liegen kann?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn alle Länder um Deutschland rum faschistische Staaten wären die Moslems erschießen und von Autokraten regiert werden muss sich Deutschland dann also an dieses Niveau anpassen? Was für ein Schwachsinn, ehrlich Kaaruzo...



Ich habe zwar nie geschrieben, dass Israel die Methoden seiner Nachbar übernehmen soll, aber Pluspunkte für deine lustige Interpretation meiner Texte. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mehr kann man dazu fast nicht mehr sagen.
> Natürlich ist es Rassismus wenn ich sage du darfst hier nicht leben, weil du hast die falsche Religion und hat genau null mit irgendwelchen Fehlern Deutschlands zu tun. Was  du bist Katholisch, raus hier, Orthodox? Nichts verloren, Jude, hau ab,  Moslem, verpiss dich, hier in Norddeutschland sind nur Evangelikale  Christen erlaubt, weil die sind dort in der Mehrheit!



Duden | Ras-sis-mus | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition



> - (meist ideologischen Charakter tragende, zur Rechtfertigung von Rassendiskriminierung, Kolonialismus o. Ä. entwickelte) Lehre, Theorie, nach der Menschen bzw. Bevölkerungsgruppen mit bestimmten *biologischen Merkmalen* hinsichtlich ihrer kulturellen Leistungsfähigkeit anderen von Natur aus über- bzw. unterlegen sein sollen
> - dem Rassismus entsprechende Einstellung, Denk- und Handlungsweise gegenüber Menschen bzw. Bevölkerungsgruppen mit bestimmten *biologischen Merkmalen*



Wusste gar nicht, dass die Religionszugehörigkeit neuerdings ein biologisches Merkmal ist. Wieder was gelernt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht darum ob man in Israel iligal eingereiste  Personen dauerhaft dabehalten will, weil sie nicht über einen  offiziellen Weg Antrag auf Einwanderung, bewilligt, oder eben abgelehnt  gestellt haben, sondern der Grund warum man sie generell eben nicht  aufnehmen würde, die falsche Religion, selbst wenn sie einen legalen Einreiseantrag stellen würden. Es gibt im Grunde genau nur einen  Weg um in Israel einzuwandern, um dort dauerhaft leben zu dürfen, und  das ist den jüdischen Glauben anzunehmen.



Es ist aber auch komisch, dass man Fussball spielen sollte, wenn man einen Fussballclub beitritt, oder?


----------



## compisucher (11. April 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Tja, aber dieser Punkt muss in die Köpfe der Araber rein. Sie kriegen das Kernland Israels nicht wieder. Das ist Realität.
> 
> Ich bin Enkelkind von Vertriebenen aus den ehemaligen Ostgebieten des deutschen Reiches. Habe ich einen Anspruch auf diese Gebiete?
> 
> Nein, diese Gebiete gehören endgültig Polen. Das ist Realität. Deutschland hat das auch akzeptiert. Das gleiche müssen die Araber mit dem Kernland Israels machen. Die Realität hinnehmen.



Nur soviel, sie könnten es aber gemeinsam besitzen...
Und...
Auch bei mir kommt ein Elternteil (Mutter) aus Ostpreussen, einem kleinen Dorf das sich damals Skomanten nannte.
Dank EU können wir dorthin reisen und Mom hat den alten Bauernhof von der Gemeinde zurückgekauft und wir sind dort mehrmals jährlich.
Und von den "bösen, alles klauenden Polen" sind wir sehr herzlich aufgenommen worden und unser Eigentum wird respektiert.
Manchmal muss man es beidseitig einfach nur wollen...


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. April 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nur soviel, sie könnten es aber gemeinsam besitzen...
> Und...
> Auch bei mir kommt ein Elternteil (Mutter) aus Ostpreussen, einem kleinen Dorf das sich damals Skomanten nannte.
> Dank EU können wir dorthin reisen und Mom hat den alten Bauernhof von der Gemeinde zurückgekauft und wir sind dort mehrmals jährlich.
> ...



Klar, ich kann auch jederzeit mit meinem EU-Perso nach Polen reisen. Ich könnte dort auch Grund und Boden kaufen.

Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass es polnisches Staatsgebiet bleibt. Das ist die Realität. Und das in Europa Frieden herrscht, liegt auch daran, dass wir diese Realität akzeptiert haben.

Also ist es von den Arabern zuviel verlangt, das gleiche zu tun?


----------



## Adi1 (11. April 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also ist es von den Arabern zuviel verlangt, das gleiche zu tun?



Dort sind meistens seit Ewigkeiten Familienclans am Ruder,

haben sich fettgesogen, die Bevölkerung ausgenommen,

und jetzt wirds Enge, wenn das Öl langsam versiegt.

Vlt. müssten die Kameltreiber mal 10 von Ihren 50 Ferraris verkaufen


----------



## Schaffe89 (11. April 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig:
> Israel – Wikipedia
> Siehe unter Kapitel Mandatszeit und Teilung.



Ja stimmt, danke für den Hinweis.
Ich wollte halt einfach nur nicht einsehen, dass di Schuld wieder den Palästinensern auferlegt wird, das ist zu kurz gedacht, meiner Meinung nach.



Poulton schrieb:


> Achso ist das. Der Jud ist mal wieder selber daran schuld, wenn er Opfer von Terror wird.



Von mir auch gebe ich dir teilweise recht, Poulton, was aber nicht heißt dass ich deine Meinung zu Israel teile.
Ich sehe Israel genauso wie die Palästinenser in der Pflicht endlich dieses Problem zu lösen und mehr wollte ich im Prinzip auch nicht sagen.
Es kann nicht die Lösung sein den Siedlungsbau immer weiter voranzutreiben und dann zu erwarten dass die Palästinenser da mitmachen.
Trumps Schritt die Botschaft nach Jerusalem zu verlegen war auch eine erneute Provokation.
Und ich sehe da beleibe keine Gute und Böse Seite, sondern nur zwei Seiten die sich bekriegen.

Und ja man hätte vor 70 Jahren das Angebot annehmen sollen, das wäre sicherlich vernünftig gewesen.

Aktuell eskaliert die Lage in Syrien gerade, Trump ist wohl unter hohem innenpolitischen Druck und wird gezwungen sein in Syrien einen Militärschlag anzuordnen.
Macron bieder sich auch an, natürlich wieder ohne jeden Beweis ohne Sinn und Verstand.


----------



## compisucher (11. April 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich wollte halt einfach nur nicht einsehen, dass die Schuld wieder den Palästinensern auferlegt wird, das ist zu kurz gedacht, meiner Meinung nach.


Da gibt es nix zu danken, ich weiss dafür viele andere Sachen nicht.

Aber du formulierst hier dankenswerter Weise die grundsätzliche Basis jeglicher Diplomatie.
Schuld,Schuldigen suchen = Bockmist
Lösungen suchen = durch nix zu ersetzen
+
Man muss ich in die Lage des Gegenübers versetzen können und absolut nachvollziehen können, warum er denkt, wie er denkt.
Nur dann kann man im Abgleich der eigenen Bedürfnisse, tragfähige Kompromissvorschläge formulieren.


----------



## Schaffe89 (11. April 2018)

Es gibt im Meer von Hetzartikeln einen halbwegs neutralen bei Stern.de.

Syrien: Merkel kaum Zweifel an Giftgaseinsatz - UN kann jedoch nicht bestatigen | STERN.de



> Russland hat die mutmaßliche Giftgasattacke in Syrien als einen von Rebellen inszenierten Vorfall eingestuft und unabhängige Experten eingeladen, sich selbst ein Bild vor Ort zu machen. Merkel sagte zu diesem Vorschlag: "Das kann auch meinetwegen nochmal nachgeprüft werden. Aber das hilft uns bei der Verurteilung des Falles jetzt nicht weiter."



Das ist schon hohe Kunst des Kauderwelsches. Es hilft also bei der Verurteilung des Vorfalls nicht weiter wer diesen begangen hat. Ahja, natürlich.
Dass so jemand mit solchen Sätzen Deutschland regiert, ist doch eine Beleidigung an den Wähler.

Der Klassiker und den Klassikern:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8BSr_gMNmP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und so lassen wir uns alle zum Narren halten.


----------



## JePe (12. April 2018)

OPCW bestaetigt britisches Untersuchungsergebnis, Giftstoff von hoher Reinheit, Russland akzeptiert Ergebnis nicht


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. April 2018)

Die Medien fangen schon mit dem zurückrudern an:

Nowitschok-Herkunft bleibt offen: OPCW bestatigt britische Analyse des Gifts - n-tv.de



> In einer früheren Fassung des Artikels haben wir anhand einer Meldung der Nachrichtenagentur AFP verbreitet, die OPCW hätte die "russische Herkunft" des Gifts bestätigt. Tatsächlich bestätigen die Experten, dass es sich um Nowitschok handelt, das in Russland erfunden wurde. Woher das eingesetzte Gift stammt und wer es verwendet hat, ist weiter offen.



Tatsächlich wurde es nicht mal in Russland erfunden, sondern in der Sowjetunion. Zumindest die FAZ klärt ihre Leser an dieser Stelle richtig auf.

OPCW bestatigt im Fall Skripal britische Ergebnisse



> Anmerkung der Redaktion: In einer vorherigen Version dieses Artikels wurde fälschlicherweise erklärt, dass das Nervengift Nowitschok nach Ansicht der OPCW aus Russland stamme. Die OPCW hat jedoch lediglich die Ergebnisse britischer Untersuchungen bestätigt, wonach es sich bei dem Gift auf jeden Fall um Nowitschok handelt – was in der ehemaligen Sowjetunion hergestellt wurde. Wir bitten, diesen Fehler zu entschuldigen.



Also was hat die OPCW letzendlich bestätigt? Das Nowitschok vorliegt. Über die Herkunft bzw. den Täter gibt es nichts neues.

Darüber hinaus, ein interessanter, fast 20 Jahre alter Artikel:

U.S. and Uzbeks Agree on Chemical Arms Plant Cleanup - The New York Times


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2018)

Syrien: Assad spielt ein doppeltes Spiel
Ich versteh das mit dem Giftgas immer noch nicht, der Preis ist doch für den geringen militärischen nutzen viel zu hoch.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. April 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Syrien: Assad spielt ein doppeltes Spiel
> Ich versteh das mit dem Giftgas immer noch nicht, der Preis ist doch für den geringen militärischen nutzen viel zu hoch.



Ich glaube diesbezüglich keiner Seite irgendwas, schlicht weil es einfach unnachprüfbar ist und zu oft keine verlässlichen Quellen gibt. Irgenwelche vom Westen als Quelle genutzte Al-Quida nahen Weißhelme, FSA-Terroristen sind für mich ebenso wenig glaubwürdig wie offzielle syrische Äußerungen, die nicht nachprüfbar sind und alle Parteien haben eigene Interessen die andere Seite möglichst stark zu belasten, bzw. für Propaganda und konkrette Vorteile (Unterstützung) zu benutzen.

Zudem gibt es bei den "Beweisen", bzw. meist ehr Indizien einfach oft genug auch zuviele Widersprüche.

Folgende Stelle im faz-Artikel ist übrigens auch wieder mal drollig:



> Immer wieder wiesen die *Indizien eindeutig auf das Regime*.



Die faz kann also anhand der bekannten Indizien einen Indizienbeweis erbringen, der logisch ist und Gerichtsfest Damaskus belasten kann? 
Das ist schon eine sehr mutige Behauptung / Äußerung das Gerichtssicher zu können...



> Fälle dokumentiert wurden, in denen chemische Kampfstoffe wie Chlor- oder Senfgas eingesetzt wurden.



Gerade da wird es schwierig zu beweisen wer das nun eingesetzt hat, da zumindest in einigen wenigen Fällen nachweisbar auch der IS und andere Extremisten Chlor und Senfgas eingesetzt haben und, wie schon an anderer Stelle gesagt, dies auch nicht besonders schwer zu produzieren ist.

Und besonders bei Sarin gibt es doch immer wieder erhebliche berechtigte Zweifel, was den Einsatz angeht, weil:



> Nervenkampfstoffe wie Sarin sind bereits in sehr kleinen Mengen  tödlich. Angriffsfläche ist dabei der gesamte Körper, wobei die Aufnahme  insbesondere über die Augen, Haut und Atmungsorgane erfolgt; letztere  machen hierbei den Hauptanteil aus, da Sarin leicht flüchtig ist. Schutz gegen das Eindringen von Sarin in den Körper bietet daher nur ein Ganzkörper-Schutzanzug mit Atemschutzmaske.
> 
> Die Giftwirkung des Sarins beruht auf einem Eingriff in die Erregungsübertragung der Nervenbahnen: eine Erregung wird zwischen zwei Nervenzellen durch einen Neurotransmitter übertragen, der über den synaptischen Spalt von der „Senderzelle“ (Präsynaptische Endigung) zu den Rezeptoren der „Empfängerzelle“ (Postsynaptische Region) gelangt und damit die Erregung an letztere weiterleitet.
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarin



Die Bilder die man dann bei angeblichen Sarinangriffen zu sehen bekommt machen aber alles andere als den Eindruck das dort Sarin zum Einsatz kam, so ungeschützt wie dort (auch von Ärzten) unter anderem mit angeblichen Sarin-Opfern umgegangen wird.
Das soll nicht zwingend heißen das keine Chemiewaffen (Chlor, oder Senfgas, zb) zum Einsatz gekommen sind, aber es lässt berechtigt zweifeln das es sich wirklich um Sarin gehandelt hat. 

Kurz um, wie gesagt, die ganze Geschichte ist als Außenstehender viel zu undurchsichtig um dort verlässlich Partei für oder gegen jemanden zu ergreifen, oder gar eine verlässliche Schuldzuweisung zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Nazzy (13. April 2018)

ich scheiss dem Nachbarn auf die Fußmatte und sage, es war Bauer Klaus.




> Der Irakkrieg von 1990 wurde von erfundenen Geschichten über die Misshandlung von kuwaitischen Babys in Brutkästen begleitet und gestützt.
> In Jugoslawien hat der Westen 1999 militärisch interveniert, weil die  Serben angeblich nicht zu Kompromissen bereit waren; zur Begründung der  Militärintervention wurde der sogenannte Hufeisenplan erfunden.
> Der Irakkrieg von 2003 gründete auf der Lüge, Saddam Hussein habe  Massenvernichtungsmittel. Die Folge: Vermutlich über 1 Million Tote;  schon 2005 wurde die Zahl der Toten auf 650.000 geschätzt. Seitdem  sterben weiter Menschen. Dazu kommt die Zerstörung eines historisch  bedeutsamen Landes



ach, nee, machen " die" ja nicht. Passt überhaupt nicht dazu 

dasselbe Spielchen läuft gerade schon wieder ab und keiner will es merken ?

*Offenbar gilt: westliche Lügen sind erlaubt, auch kriminelle Akte sind erlaubt. Alle anderen Lügen nur, wir sind ja die guten. Was heisst eigentlich wir ? Die paar Psychopathen die Anweisungen geben ?


Das passt aktuell sehr gut, einige sollten endlich aufwachen, bevor es zu spät ist. Aber lieber austeilen und nichts hinterfragen, ist einfacher :

*


> *Dieser ungeliebte Vergleich muss hier sein; weil er passt. Haargenau  sogar. Wir, meine Generation, haben unsere Eltern befragt und angeklagt:  Warum seid ihr den Nazis verfallen, warum habt ihr euch nicht gewehrt,  warum habt ihr den heraufziehenden Krieg nicht abgewendet? Heute  verstehe ich. Die Mechanismen der Verführung ähneln sich frappant: Die  Nazis haben den Eindruck vermittelt, wir, die Deutschen, seien etwas  Besonderes, jedenfalls die Guten – genau wie heute der Westen; sie haben  gelogen und Angriffe der potentiellen Gegner erfunden; sie haben die  Gleichschaltung wichtiger Institutionen, Medien und Personen  professionell organisiert und erreicht; und sie waren perfekt in der  Propaganda. So wie heute ihre Nachfolger. *


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2018)

Die Lage ist sehr kompliziert in Syrien. Viele verschiedene Parteien sind involviert. Mit unterschiedlichen Interessen.
Was wahr ist oder nicht... als Außenstehender noch schwerer zu beurteilen.  Ich hoffe das dort keiner der Verantwortlichen die Nerven verliert.


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2018)

Nun es gibt noch diese Vermutung, dass der Irak damals seine Chemiewaffen nach Syrien gebracht hat. Würde jedenfalls einiges erklären.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. April 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun es gibt noch diese Vermutung, dass der Irak damals seine Chemiewaffen nach Syrien gebracht hat. Würde jedenfalls einiges erklären.



Es gab nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg auch Jahrzehnte lang die Vermutung das Hitler nach Südamerika geflohen ist, hat damals für viele auch vieles erklärt. 

Zwischen Syrien und dem Irak gibt es jetzt nicht gerade viele Verbindungsstraßen (glaube es waren 5 oder 6) über die man die Chemiewaffen hätte transportieren können und du darfst mal davon ausgehen das die wohl von den Amerikanern, die damals noch gut Freund mit Syrien waren, überwacht wurden.
Ich bezweifle daher stark das die Iraker ihre militärischen Chemiewaffenbestände einfach so völlig unbemerkt hätten nach Syrien verlegen konnten.


----------



## JePe (13. April 2018)

Nowitschok - dass es, wie zitiert, lt. Russland nie gegeben hat - hat es auch unbemerkt bis nach Salisbury geschafft. Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Paketdienst.


----------



## Leob12 (13. April 2018)

Trump kundigt Raketen an: "Russland, mach dich bereit" << DiePresse.com

Tja, wo sind die Killary-Schreier jetzt? Ich weiß schon, bei Trump ist das alles ok^^


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. April 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Nowitschok - dass es, wie zitiert, lt. Russland nie gegeben hat - hat es auch unbemerkt bis nach Salisbury geschafft. Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Paketdienst.



Hättest du den fast 20 Jahren alten Artikel der New York Times gelesen, wüsstest du, dass nicht nur Russland Zugang zu diesem Stoff hat.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Trump kundigt Raketen an: "Russland, mach dich bereit" << DiePresse.com
> 
> Tja, wo sind die Killary-Schreier jetzt? Ich weiß schon, bei Trump ist das alles ok^^



Den Unterschied zwischen von Anfang an für mehr Konfrontation sein und auf aktuelle Ereignisse reagieren, kennst du aber schon?


----------



## Schaffe89 (13. April 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun es gibt noch diese Vermutung, dass der Irak damals seine Chemiewaffen nach Syrien gebracht hat. Würde jedenfalls einiges erklären.



Laut Bolton haben alle Länder die den USA angebl. feindlich gegenüberstehen Atomwaffenerkenntnisse ausgetauscht.
Syrien, Iran, Nordkorea, also die Länder die schon ewig auf der Liste der US stehen, endlich angegriffen zu werden.
Das wird kein gutes Ende nehmen und die Russland Basher die hier ansonsten im Thread ihr Unwesen Treiben, scheinen sich auch verzogen zu haben, denen gehen wohl die Argumente aus.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Tja, wo sind die Killary-Schreier jetzt? Ich weiß schon, bei Trump ist das alles ok^^



Trump denke hat sich denke ich mit Absicht Hardliner um seine Präsidentschaft geschart, um die Kritik pro Russland zu sein abzuschmettern.
Der Krieg wird nicht von Trump sondern der Presse veranstaltet die Trump immer weiter dazu drängen gegen Russland vorzugehen.
Wenn jemand das aus dem Ruder laufen lässt ist es Bolton, der Trumo einreden wird, Krieg zu spielen.
Ich denke der Mann will auf seine alten Jahre konsequent den Atomkrieg herbeiführen, um Joint Vision 2020 sowie Pax Americana umzusetzen, denn anders als mit dem totalen Krieg ist das nicht mehr zu erreichen.



Nazzy schrieb:


> ich scheiss dem Nachbarn auf die Fußmatte und sage, es war Bauer Klaus.



Die Medienvertreter haben doch nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank das noch zu glauben.
Ich denke es wird nicht lange dauern bis es den nächsten Giftgasanschlag gibt. Entweder in GB oder in Syrien.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Den Unterschied zwischen von Anfang an für mehr Konfrontation sein und auf aktuelle Ereignisse reagieren, kennst du aber schon?



Auf aktuelle Ereignisse reagieren?
Echt jetzt?
Trump poltert herum, mehr nicht. Dazu völlig planlos.
Wenn er auf Ereignisse reagieren würde, müsste er erst mal abwarten, wie die Ermittlungen laufen. Macht er aber nicht. Ergo Kriegstreiber, genauso wie Assad, Putin und der dicke Kim.


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es gab nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg auch Jahrzehnte lang die Vermutung das Hitler nach Südamerika geflohen ist, hat damals für viele auch vieles erklärt.
> 
> Zwischen Syrien und dem Irak gibt es jetzt nicht gerade viele Verbindungsstraßen (glaube es waren 5 oder 6) über die man die Chemiewaffen hätte transportieren können und du darfst mal davon ausgehen das die wohl von den Amerikanern, die damals noch gut Freund mit Syrien waren, überwacht wurden.
> Ich bezweifle daher stark das die Iraker ihre militärischen Chemiewaffenbestände einfach so völlig unbemerkt hätten nach Syrien verlegen konnten.


Man hat den toten Hitler aber gefunden 

Ja man hat ja auch 100 LKWs gesehen (war letztens in der FAZ, aber grad keinen Link parat). Nur können Aufklärer nicht in LKWs gucken 
Außerdem brauchen MIlitär-LKWs nicht die besten Straßen.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auf aktuelle Ereignisse reagieren?
> Echt jetzt?
> Trump poltert herum, mehr nicht. Dazu völlig planlos.
> Wenn er auf Ereignisse reagieren würde, müsste er erst mal abwarten, wie die Ermittlungen laufen. Macht er aber nicht. Ergo Kriegstreiber, genauso wie Assad, Putin, der dicke Kim *und George Bush Jr*.



Ich habe mir mal erlaubt noch einen zu ergänzen, die definitiv in deiner Auflistung fehlt. 

Übrigens jetzt doch "nur" alles angeblich nur ein Übersetzungsmissverständnis gewesen, warum Trump meinte losgewettern zu müssen:

Syrien-Krieg: Trumps Wut nur wegen Missverstandnis? | WEB.DE

Na da können wir ja alle froh sein das Trump das dann doch alles nicht so meinte wie er twitterte, bevor er die "neuen und smarten Raketen" losgeschickt hat. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja man hat ja auch 100 LKWs gesehen (war  letztens in der FAZ, aber grad keinen Link parat). Nur können Aufklärer  nicht in LKWs gucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Durch sandige Wüsten fahren die aber in der Regel auch schlecht, wie sie zwischen Irak und Syrien, in weiten teilen vorherrscht.
Da neigen die dann doch auch gerne zum feststecken, durch ihr Gewicht, vor allem wenn man sie noch mit schweren Fässern voller chemischer Waffen belädt.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal erlaubt noch einen zu ergänzen, die definitiv in deiner Auflistung fehlt.



Ich war jetzt bei den aktuellen. Alte Säcke wollte ich nicht mehr mit rein nehmen, sonst wird die Liste zu lang.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt bei den aktuellen. Alte Säcke wollte ich nicht mehr mit rein nehmen, sonst wird die Liste zu lang.



So alt ist Bush Junior nun auch nocht nicht, sonst müsstest du Putin eigentlich auch raus lassen, der regiert immerhin auch schon seit Bush Jr, bzw. Bush Jr. (2001 - 2008) ist in etwa zur gleichen Zeit Präsident geworden wie Putin in Russland.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auf aktuelle Ereignisse reagieren? Echt jetzt?



1. Ist es ein aktuelles Ereignis? Ja.
2. Hat Trump darauf reagiert? Ja. 

Worauf willst du hinaus? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Trump poltert herum, mehr nicht. Dazu völlig planlos.



Habe ich eine Bewertung seiner Reaktion vorgenommen? Nein, ich habe nur festgestellt, dass er reagiert hat.  



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn er auf Ereignisse reagieren würde, müsste er erst mal abwarten, wie die Ermittlungen laufen. Macht er aber nicht. Ergo Kriegstreiber, genauso wie Assad, Putin und der dicke Kim.



Lustig, dass du May, Macron und Merkel nicht erwähnst. Die warten ja auch nicht ab, sondern haben ja auch klar den Schuldigen benannt, ohne dass es Beweise gibt.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. April 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Lustig, dass du May, Macron und Merkel nicht erwähnst. Die warten ja auch nicht ab, sondern haben ja auch klar den Schuldigen benannt, ohne dass es Beweise gibt.



Na zumindest unsere Merkel dürfte wohl von Threshold weggelassen worden sein weil die zu denn alten Säcken, äh meine natürlich gendergerecht Säck_innen, gehören dürfte und die wollte Threshold ja wegen der Länge seiner Aufzählung auslassen.  
Immerhin regiert der (die) Angela auch schon seit 2005.


----------



## JePe (13. April 2018)

Vage bleiben, andeuten, Animositaeten bedienen: Russland erhebt die Verschwoerungstheorie in den Rang von Aussenpolitik und behauptet - ohne es auszusprechen -, der mutmassliche Chlorgasangriff in Duma sei von England inszeniert worden. Damit macht Russland da weiter, wo es in Salisbury gerade aufgehoert hat - man erfindet eigene Wahrheiten und entwertet damit vorsorglich alles, was die OPCW herausfinden koennte. Wenn man sie ueberhaupt laesst.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. April 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Vage bleiben, andeuten, Animositaeten bedienen: Russland erhebt die Verschwoerungstheorie in den Rang von Aussenpolitik und behauptet - ohne es auszusprechen -, der mutmassliche Chlorgasangriff in Duma sei von England inszeniert worden. Damit macht Russland da weiter, wo es in Salisbury gerade aufgehoert hat - man erfindet eigene Wahrheiten und entwertet damit vorsorglich alles, was die OPCW herausfinden koennte. Wenn man sie ueberhaupt laesst.



Man könnte es auch als propagandistische Retourkutsche Russlands für die britischen Vorwürfe im Salisburyfall halten / verstehen.

Generell halte mich da an das was Kurt Gritsch in einem Interview mal treffend aussprach, weil man damit im Hinterkopf durchaus gut fährt:



> "Im Nachrichtengeschäft geht es um Interessen, nicht um Wahrheit"




Das betrifft generell alle Seiten, die in Großbritannien genauso, wie die in Russland, oder den USA, Syrien, Iran, Türkei, Deutschland, usw.

Zudem, man sollte auch immer folgendes bedenken, bei jeder Information die man zu einem Thema ließt:



> Wie schon die Römer wussten: Audiatur et altera  pars. Sich also andere Quellen anzuhören, alternative Quellen zu nutzen.  Das heißt aber nicht, dass man dann glauben darf, zum Beispiel Russia  Today würde einem nun die Wahrheit erzählen. Da muss ich genauso  skeptisch sein wie bei unseren Leitmedien.  Womit ich beim zweiten Punkt wäre: Cui bono? Wem  nützt es? Wenn ich mich bei Friedensforschern informiere, kriege ich zum  Beispiel einen erweiterten Blickpunkt auf Konflikte, der eine  nicht-militärische Herangehensweise in den Mittelpunkt rückt. Und zu  guter Letzt sollten wir unsere Kritikfähigkeit nutzen und uns immer  fragen: Wer will, dass ich etwas so oder anders glaube? Wer hat einen  Nutzen davon? Und: Kann das so oder so überhaupt sein?
> ...
> Interessant ist, dass diese dann meist völlig unkritisch für wahr  gehalten wird, unabhängig davon, wie plausibel oder belegbar oder  ebenfalls interessengeleitet sie ist. Hier verwechseln viele echtes  kritisches Hinterfragen (nach Interessen, Absichten etc.) mit  reflexartiger Ablehnung der einen Position, verknüpft mit  automatisierter Übernahme der Gegenposition.




Hier noch das komplette Interview aus 2016 mit ihm, falls es irgend jemanden interessiert:

"Im Nachrichtengeschaft geht es um Interessen, nicht um Wahrheit" | heise online

Aber am Ende endet es doch wieder bei dem alten Sprichwort:

"Am Ende weiß ich nur das ich nichts wirklich weiß."


----------



## Schaffe89 (14. April 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Vage bleiben, andeuten, Animositaeten bedienen: Russland erhebt die Verschwoerungstheorie in den Rang von Aussenpolitik und behauptet - ohne es auszusprechen -, der mutmassliche Chlorgasangriff in Duma sei von England inszeniert worden.



Unglaublich wie man immer wieder das gleiche Narrativ hier ins Forum hämmern kann und fortwährend zum Krieg trommelt.
Nur Großbritannien hat ein Motiv für den inszenierten Anschlag. Warum? Weil sich in Großbritannien und in den USA wieder die richtigen gefunden haben um die neue Weltordnung zu formen und Syrien und den Iran in die ewigen Jagdgründe zu bomben, sowie man es früher schon wollte.

Mit John Bolton ist genau der kranke Kriegstreiber an der Macht, der schon im Irakkrieg mitgeholfen hat die Lügen über Massenvernichtungswaffen zu verbreiten und angeblich wasserdicht zu machen. Nun ist es 1:1 wieder dasselbe. Assad hat Schuld, Russland hat Schuld, der Iran hat Schuld, Nordkorea hat schuld usw. Bastler an der Neuen Weltordnung.

Du bist entweder ein Naivling oder jemand der ganz gezielt Kriegspropaganda in das Forum streut um die Menschen für Krieg zu konditionieren und glauben zu lassen, Russland hätte mit diesem völligen Blödsinn der hier aufgetischt wird, irgendetwas zu tun.
Weder das Attentat in Salisbury noch der neuere Giftgasanschlag in Syrien - von wem auch immer - nutzen Russland nur im Geringsten irgendetwas.
Jemand mit gesundem Menschenverstand weiß, dass das alles erstunken und erlogen ist, um die neue Weltordnung voranzutreiben, dieses mal wird eine Konfrontation mit Russland in Kauf genommen, es wird ja ein höheres Ziel verfolgt, da geht das schon in Ordnung.



> Zuvor hatten Blair und Bush ein Jahr lang die Trommel gerührt. Die Weltöffentlichkeit sollte davon überzeugt werden, dass ein Angriff auf den Irak die einzige Möglichkeit sei, um den irakischen Diktator Saddam Hussein daran zu hindern, Massenvernichtungswaffen einzusetzen.





> Kurz darauf schrieb Blair an Bush, dass man nun einmal aus historischen Gründen mit dem Irak „angefangen“ habe, das Land hatte schließlich schon einmal chemische Kampfstoffe eingesetzt. Irak sei ein „Testfall gewesen“, um dem Rest der Welt zu beweisen, wie entschlossen man sei. Die neue Ordnung musste offenbar zunächst mit Gewalt durchgesetzt werden.





> Die Koalition der Kriegsgegner – Deutschland, Frankreich, Russland – müsse aufgebrochen, Abweichler sollten diszipliniert werden, schrieb Blair dem US-Präsidenten im März 2003. Ansetzen solle man in Berlin, denn hinter der deutschen Ablehnung des Krieges stecke keine wirkliche Strategie: „Ihre Verfehlung [bei der Invasion nicht mitzumachen] ging auf die persönliche Entscheidung eines einzigen politischen Führers zurück.“ Gemeint war der damalige Kanzler Gerhard Schröder, der im Wahlkampf eine deutsche Beteiligung am Irak-Krieg ausgeschlossen hatte.



Irak-Krieg 2003 – Tony Blair traumte von einer neuen Weltordnung - WELT

Wie kann man nur, wie kann man nur, das muss man sich in diesen Tagen immer und immer wieder fragen.
So blöde kann doch nun wirklich niemand sein... oder doch? Die Journalisten sind es offenbar, sie fallen wieder darauf herein.



> Damit macht Russland da weiter, wo es in Salisbury gerade aufgehoert hat - man erfindet eigene Wahrheiten und entwertet damit vorsorglich alles, was die OPCW herausfindenkoennte. Wenn man sie ueberhaupt laesst.



Ganz ehrlich, du lügst und das fortwährend, was willst du damit bezwecken? Die OPCW kann nicht herausfinden wer es war, sondern ob es eingesetzt wurde, das gilt für GB und Syrien und so wie es aussieht, hat Niemand dort Giftgas eingesetzt.

Beides waren False Flag um Russland und seinen Verbündeten Iran und Syrien zu schaden und sie bombardieren zu können.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sYItxxEO3F8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was genau soll da zu sehen sein?
Kinder die mit Wasser überschüttet werden und maltretiert werden. Giftgasanschlag? Bestimmt...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=100&v=sUr9vBrDcqg

Das ist hier einer der Ärzte...die auch auf dem Video zu sehen sind und keinerlei Gifterscheinungen behandelt haben.
Die Überschüttung mit Wasser gab es nur, weil Panik ausgebrochen war, weil irgendjemand gerufen hat es gäbe einen Giftgasanschlag.

Grobritannien hat keinen einzigen Beleg für eine Verantwortlichkeit für Russland was Salisbury angeht, sie haben nur folgendes:

Einen der Lüge überführten Außenminister Johnson, der die Aussagen von Porton Down dafür benutzt hat rumzulügen.
Emailüberwachung der Skripals, really?
Und ein Gift das in der Sowjetunion entwickelt wurde, toll und dann noch dubiose Geheimdiensterkenntnisse mit "Geheimen Beweisen", die schon lange geleakt wurden und in denen absolut nichts drinnensteht, außer Vermutungen.

Es ist wie 2003, es wird für einen Krieg getrommelt und keiner außer den Informierten merkt es.
Leider sind das zu wenige und dann kommst du noch reingegrätscht um mit den ekelhaften Lügen weiterzumachen.



> Damit macht Russland da weiter, wo es in Salisbury gerade aufgehoert hat - man erfindet eigene Wahrheiten und entwertet damit vorsorglich alles, was die OPCW herausfinden koennte. Wenn man sie ueberhaupt laesst.



Genau, deswegen hat Syrien ja gewollt, dass die OPCW nach Duma kommt..., weil man die OPCW nicht untersuchen lassen will.
Ich klatsche wirklich für deine tolle Performance, JePe.


----------



## Sparanus (14. April 2018)

> Es ist wie 2003, es wird für einen Krieg getrommelt und keiner außer den Informierten merkt es.


Oh ja ein großer Krieg ohne auf Kriegswirtschaft umzustellen. Bestimmt.
Hat ja in den letzten beiden Weltkriegen so toll funktioniert.


----------



## Schaffe89 (14. April 2018)

Du hast doch absolut keine Ahnung Sparanus, hier ein Leckerbissen für dich:



> Trump und Bolton drängen auf MilitärschlagUS-Präsident Trump hatte als Vergeltungsmaßnahme für den mutmaßlichen Giftgas-Angriff einen Militärschlag angekündigt. Anschließend war die US-Führung allerdings wieder zurückgerudert und erklärte, es sei noch keine endgültige Entscheidung gefallen.
> Nach einem Bericht des "Wall Street Journal" habe das US-Militär bereits mehrere Zeitfenster für einen Angriff vorbereitet gehabt, unter anderem eines in der Nacht zum Freitag. Verteidigungsminister Mattis habe diese aber aus der Sorge abgesagt, alles andere als ein vorwiegend symbolischer Angriff berge das Risiko einer erheblichen Eskalation vor allem mit Russland.





> *Trump sei mit eher zurückhaltenden Optionen des Militärs allerdings nicht zufrieden *und dränge zu einem deutlich härteren Schlag als zunächst vorgesehen, schrieb die Zeitung mit Berufung auf mehrere Quellen der Regierung. Bei einem Treffen mit Mattis soll sich Trump dafür stark gemacht haben, mit einem Militärschlag nicht nur die syrische Regierung zu treffen, sondern auch Russland und den Iran "bezahlen zu lassen".
> Auch Trumps neuer Sicherheitsberater John Bolton soll sich für ein härteres Vorgehen in Syrien einsetzen. *Bolton, der vor kurzem den eher gemäßigten Herbert Raymond McMaster abgelöst hatte, sei für einen "verheerenden Schlag" gegen die Regierung von Präsident Baschar al-Assad und dessen Infrastruktur.*



Giftgasangriff in Syrien: Grossmachte auf Konfrontationskurs | tagesschau.de

Ihr seit doch alle so naiv und das seit Jahren, aber Hauptsache es geht gegen den Dummen VT-Schaffe.
Wie habt ihr nur im 9/11 Thread gegen mich gehetzt und habt versucht die Wahrheit zu unterdrücken und jetzt steht ihr selbst vermutlich vor den Scherben eurer "kognitiven Dissonanz".
Es ist doch völlig egal wer Präsident in den USA ist, das Endgame kommt so oder so, vielleicht sogar noch dieses Wochenende.
Freut euch drauf ihr Ignoranten.

Es geht immer um die NWO, bei Blair und Bush damals und nun ist es wieder dasselbe und jedes mal, wie in einem Drehbuch versuchen irgendwelche kranken Spinner diesen Mist durchzusetzen.
Danach berichtet man drüber und schreibt wie grausam und durchtrieben sie waren und dann kaum 15 Jahre später macht man wieder dasselbe. Ja der böse Assad, der böse Hussein, der böse Ghaddafi.
Nur dieses mal ist es auch der böse Putin. Trump ist sich seines Handelns wohl überhaupt nicht bewusst.

Ein verheerender Schlag, mit wievielen Toten? 5000? Geilomat.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kpuemTD-XI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kann es nur nicht oft genug verlinken.


----------



## Poulton (14. April 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Trump ist sich seines Handelns wohl überhaupt nicht bewusst.


Ja ne, ist klar. Der arme Trump wurde erst entführt und dann, von dubiosen Einflüsterern, auch noch verführt. Denn in Wirklichkeit würde er ja lieber was ganz anderes machen, z.B. Mexikaner beschimpfen.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> [...] das Endgame kommt so oder so, vielleicht sogar noch dieses Wochenende.


Schon wieder? Wie oft hast du das im Laufe des Thread schon vorhergesagt und nichts ist passiert? 10, 11 oder gar 15 mal?



> YouTube


Daniele Ganser – Psiram
Die Besten der Besten der Besten.

und unabhängig davon vom AJC Berlin:


> Exklusive Aufnahmen: Die deutsche #Friedensbewegung, #BDS und Co demonstrieren gegen die Giftgas-Massaker des #Assad-Regimes.
> Twitter web player


AJC Berlin auf Twitter: "Exklusive Aufnahmen: Die deutsche #Friedensbewegung, #BDS und Co demonstrieren gegen die Giftgas-Massaker des #Assad-Regimes.… https://t.co/P6cIFIoiAJ"


----------



## Schaffe89 (14. April 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ja ne, ist klar. Der arme Trump wurde erst entführt und dann, von dubiosen Einflüsterern, auch noch verführt. Denn in Wirklichkeit würde er ja lieber was ganz anderes machen, z.B. Mexikaner beschimpfen.



Was soll man zu seinen schönen Raketen bitte sonst noch entgegnen? Findest du das gut?
Offenbar.



> Schon wieder? Wie oft hast du das im Laufe des Thread schon vorhergesagt und nichts ist passiert? 10, 11 oder gar 15 mal?



Immer dann wenn es Spitz auf Knopf steht, das war in den letzten Jahren schon mehrfach der Fall.
Aber nimms nur auf die leichte Schulter, das wirds bringen.



> Daniele Ganser – Psiram
> Die Besten der Besten der Besten.



Er ist einer der besten und neutralsten Friedensforscher und wird durch seine Kritik an den USA öffentlich angefeindet.
Das übliche halt, probiert jeder, scheitert aber.
Hast sicherlich noch keinen einzigen Vortrag gesehen.



> AJC Berlin auf Twitter: "Exklusive Aufnahmen: Die deutsche #Friedensbewegung, #BDS und Co demonstrieren gegen die Giftgas-Massaker des #Assad-Regimes.… https://t.co/P6cIFIoiAJ"



Naja, vermutlich weil sie nach den fortwährenden Kriegslügen der USA in den letzten 50 Jahren wohl nicht so dran glauben.
Die Gemengelage in Syrien wahr lange nicht durchaubar, aber das klärt sich mittlerweile immer besser auf.

Timber Sycamore – Wikipedia



> *Timber Sycamore war ein von den Geheimdiensten mehrerer arabischer Länder, allen voran Saudi-Arabien, unterstütztes Programm der CIA zur Ausbildung und Lieferung von Waffen an syrische Islamistengruppen, die im Syrischen Bürgerkrieg der syrischen Armee gegenüberstanden. Beginnend im Jahr 2012 oder 2013 wurden die Milizen dabei mit Geld, Waffenlieferungen und Ausbildung unterstützt. Der damalige US-Präsident Barack Obama soll das Programm 2013 unter Geheimhaltung autorisiert haben. *


----------



## Don-71 (14. April 2018)

Na dann erkläre mal wie das "englische" Giftgas in ein Gebiet gekommen ist, das seit Wochen von den Syrern und Russen eingeschlosssen war, und das nach mehreren syrischen Quellen vor Ort aus einer Fassbombe aus der Luft kam.
Wie soll das funktionieren in einem von Russen und Syrern kontrollierten Luftraum.
Wurde das dorthin gebeamt?

Bei deinen  Posts ist ziemlich viel St. Petersburger Verschwörungsscheiss mit Nebelbomben dabei, denn Belege für einen vom Westen initiierten Giftgas Angriff hast du gar keine, noch nichtmal ansatzweise wie es dorthin gekommen sein soll, nur russische Verschwörungstheorien und Propaganda.

Ach ja und das Thema Irak III immer wieder zu bemühen ist auch abgedroschen, da wir alle wissen was da passiert ist und Frankreich war da ganz und gar nicht beteiligt, jetzt schon, also höre auf alles in einen Topf zu werfen.
Und weder Trump ist Bush, noch May ist Blair,  und Marcon auch nicht Chirac.



> Ihr seit doch alle so naiv und das seit Jahren, aber Hauptsache es geht gegen den Dummen VT-Schaffe.
> Wie habt ihr nur im 9/11 Thread gegen mich gehetzt und habt versucht die Wahrheit zu unterdrücken und jetzt steht ihr selbst vermutlich vor den Scherben eurer "kognitiven Dissonanz".
> Es ist doch völlig egal wer Präsident in den USA ist, das Endgame kommt so oder so, vielleicht sogar noch dieses Wochenende.
> Freut euch drauf ihr Ignoranten.



Geht es noch ne Runde aufgeregter?
Aber mir wird jetzt einiges klar, wenn ich lese, dass du der Meinung bist 9/11 war insziniert vom bösen US Geheimdienst, das sagt vieles.


----------



## Schaffe89 (14. April 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Na dann erkläre mal wie das "englische" Giftgas in ein Gebiet gekommen ist, das seit Wochen von den Syrern und Russen eingeschlossen war, und das nach mehreren syrischen Quellen vor Ort aus einer Fassbombe aus der Luft kam.



Dann erkläre mal wie die USA laut Guardian die Leichen aus der Region nach Jordanien haben transportieren können.



> Wie soll das funktionieren in einem von Russen und Syrern kontrollierten Luftraum.
> Wurde das dorthin gebeamt?



Wo soll denn ein Beweis für eine Fassbombe aus der Luft sein? Wer hat dir das gesagt? Die Weisshelme, die gemeinsam mit den Dschihadisten abgezogen sind? Oder hat dir das dein Schaffe-Hass gezwitschert?



> Bei deinen  Posts ist ziemlich viel St. Petersburger Verschwörungsscheiss mit Nebelbomben dabei, denn Belege für einen vom Westen initiierten Giftgas Angriff hast du gar keine



Nunja, man hat das Video mit den behandelnden Ärzten die dabei waren, das ist immernoch besser als nichts.
Von den Beweisen aus Frankreich  und den USA hat man bisher nichts gesehen, die OPCW hat man nicht mal untersuchen lassen.
Du hast doch überhaupt keine Ahnung von Geopolitik und psychologischer Kriegsführung, bist ein Propagandaopfer wie viele hier, die sich vor den Karren spannen lassen und mit Freude in den dritten Weltkrieg ziehen, der immer näher rückt.



> noch nichtmal ansatzweise wie es dorthin gekommen sein soll, nur russische Verschwörungstheorien und Propaganda



Es reicht also schon aus dass irgendwer behauptet es hätte einen Giftgasangriff gegeben und schon muss es die ganze Welt glauben.
Ja, so leichtgläubig schätze ich dich ein.



> Ach ja und das Thema Irak III immer wieder zu bemühen ist auch abgedroschen



Kosovo, Afghanistan, Lybien, Irak und nun Syrien, letzteres mit einer verdeckten Operation Timber Sycamore, ist wohl abgedroschen, klar.
Alles völkerrechtswidrig und brandgefährlich und diese Situation ist noch gefährlicher, da merkt man dass du mitten im "Frame" steckst und nicht aus dem Rahmen raus kannst.
Man hat offenbar direkt russische Kräfte angegriffen, die vermutlich in syrischen Einrichtungen waren.. mhm.. super Eskalationsspirale weiter in Gang gesetzt.



> da wir alle wissen was da passiert ist und Frankreich war da ganz und gar nicht beteiligt,



Wo hab ich gesagt Frankreich war da beteiligt?



> jetzt schon, also höre auf alles in einen Topf zu werfen.



Gewöhn dir lieber an besser zu lesen.



> Und weder Trump ist Bush, noch May ist Blair,  und Marcon auch nicht Chirac.



Na dann warte mal ab was in nächster Zeit passieren wird, glaubst wohl ernsthaft es wäre bei diesem Angriff geblieben.
Da wird es einen erneuten Giftgasanschlag geben und dann wird wieder abgefeuert, bis Russland zurückschießt und dann haben wir den Krieg, den solche Schlafwandler wie du einer bist mit seiner Ahnungslosigkeit indirekt herbeisehnen - ja dann auch verdient.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber mir wird jetzt einiges klar, wenn ich lese, dass du der Meinung bist 9/11 war insziniert vom bösen US Geheimdienst, das sagt vieles.



Ach Don, auch hier hast du keinerlei Ahnung und informierst dich wohl durch die Bildzeitung.
9/11 wurde von der Führung der USA autorisiert, darauf deuten alle Indizien tausendfach hin.
Bleib aber ruhig weiter in deiner Märchenwelt, das andere würde dich psychisch nur zu sehr belasten.

Kann dir die Belege gerne per P/N senden und dann kannst du sie dir mal anschauen, aber ich denke hier besteht kaum Bedarf.


----------



## Don-71 (14. April 2018)

Ist schon klar, dass ist wie bei unserem anderen Thema, nur du hast den Durchblick, wir anderen sind einfach dumm und verirrte Schafe.
Bilde dir das mal weiter ein.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. April 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Es ist doch völlig egal wer Präsident in den USA ist, das Endgame kommt so oder so, vielleicht sogar noch dieses Wochenende.



Ach Schaffe, wenn du Pech hast wird das nichts mehr mit deinem "Endgame", weil deine VT-Weltuntergangskollegen gehen ja sowieso schon davon aus das Planet X am 23 April die Erde zerstören wird. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Bleib aber ruhig weiter in deiner Märchenwelt, das andere würde dich psychisch nur zu sehr belasten.



Keine Sorge Schaffe, zumindest ich kann dir versichern ich bleibe gerne in meiner "Märchenwelt", weil die weniger fatalistisch als deine Märchenwelt ist. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Kann dir die Belege gerne per P/N senden und  dann kannst du sie dir mal anschauen, aber ich denke hier besteht kaum  Bedarf.



Ich empfehle ehr die UN, oder Internationalen Gerichtshof für deine "eindeutigen Belege". Oder fürchtest du das die einen Lachflasch bekommen sobald sie die VT-Belege sichten?


----------



## blautemple (14. April 2018)

Ach unser Schaffe glaubt sogar dass die Mondlandung inszeniert war 

Immer wieder ein Highlight seine Posts zu lesen


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Immer wieder ein Highlight seine Posts zu lesen


Interessant ist auch immer wieviel Mühe er sich beim zusammentragen der "Informationen" gibt.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. April 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch immer wieviel Mühe er sich beim zusammentragen der "Informationen" gibt.



Tja er glaubt halt leider wirklich was er da schreibt, entsprechend überzeugt ist er halt auch davon das er da wirklich Beweise aufzeigt. 

Schaffe ist so eine Person die sich Kurt Gritschs Äußerungen aus seinem Interview, bzgl. dem kritischen hinterfragen von (auch alternativen) Quellen wirklich mal zu Herzen nehmen sollte:

"Im Nachrichtengeschaft geht es um Interessen, nicht um Wahrheit" | heise online

Wird nur leider nie passieren, weil er schon zu fest glaubt das es die Wahrheit ist.
Das ist halt das Problem wenn man zu fest glaubt, man verliert irgendwann den Blick für kritisches Denken und das "wissen".
In der Verschwörungstheorie genauso wie bei der Religion...


----------



## Nazzy (14. April 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ist schon klar, dass ist wie bei unserem anderen Thema, nur du hast den Durchblick, wir anderen sind einfach dumm und verirrte Schafe.
> Bilde dir das mal weiter ein.



aber du kennst die absolute Wahrheit ? 
biste Lemming 2.0 ? 




> Das ist halt das Problem wenn man zu fest glaubt, man verliert irgendwann den Blick für kritisches Denken und das "wissen".



ja, dann erzähle uns mal, was das " Wissen" ist ? 
Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. April 2018)

Nazzy schrieb:


> ja, dann erzähle uns mal, was das " Wissen" ist ?
> Ich bin gespannt.



Was Wissen ist?
Wissen ist zum Beispiel zu verstehen und zu erkennen das diverse von Schaffes verlinkten Quellen vor allem nur eines wollen, mit Menschen wie Schaffe Geld verdienen, indem sie die aberwitzigsten Dinge erzählen / Verschwörungstheorien zusammendichten und dazu schön regelmäßig Bücher veröffentlichen, die angeblich neue "brisante" Erkentnisse enthalten und am Ende eigentlich immer wieder nur bereits aufgwärmten Kaffee servieren und dann trotzdem von Personen gekauft werden.

Um dazu nochmal Kurt Gritsch zu bemühen:


> Und zu guter Letzt sollten wir unsere Kritikfähigkeit nutzen und uns  immer fragen: *Wer will, dass ich etwas so oder anders glaube? Wer hat  einen Nutzen davon?*


----------



## Poulton (14. April 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Hast sicherlich noch keinen einzigen Vortrag gesehen.


Er ist ein Dampfplauderer wie er im Buche steht, der sein Geld damit verdient, dass er den Leuten das erzählt und als "wissenschaftlich" verkauft, was diese gerne hören wollen. Also filterbubble vom feinsten.



> Timber Sycamore – Wikipedia[/URL]


Western von gestern. Das ganze ist seit 2015 bekannt und man sollte bei solchen Themen auch die englische Wikipedia bemühen, da diese bedeutend ausführlicher und weniger aufgeregt ist, als die paar Zeilen in der Deutschen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Um dazu nochmal Kurt Gritsch zu bemühen:


qui bono halte ich nicht unbedingt für die geeignete Vorgehensweise. Denn nicht nur wird dafür regelmäßig das Interwebz als überdimensioniertes Taschentuch missbraucht, sondern man kann damit auch unterstellen, dass Kinder von wohlhabenderen Eltern diese regelmäßig umbringen, da sie von deren Tod ja profitieren. Da bevorzuge ich hanlons razor, poe's law und hitchens razor. 


blautemple schrieb:


> Ach unser Schaffe glaubt sogar dass die Mondlandung inszeniert war


Die Satanisten und ihre Zirkel nicht vergessen, die höchste Ämter, Posten und Würden innehaben. (Wo ist das Popcorn-Smilie wenn man es mal braucht?)


----------



## JePe (14. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man könnte es auch als propagandistische Retourkutsche Russlands für die britischen Vorwürfe im Salisburyfall halten / verstehen.



... mit dem nicht so unbedeutenden Unterschied, dass die OPCW die britischen Vorwuerfe bestaetigt hat. Russland dagegen hat in der Vergangenheit mehr als ein Dutzend Mal mit seinem Veto-"Njet" Untersuchungen - auch, aber nicht nur von mutmasslichen Chemiewaffeneinsaetzen - in Syrien erfolgreich verhindert. Dieses Mal werden zwar vermutlich OPCW-Experten bis an den Ort des Geschehens dringen, von Chlorgas - wenn es welches war - wird dann aber nicht mehr viel zu finden sein (immerhin liegt der Zwischenfall mittlerweile eine Woche zurueck; Chlorgas verfluechtigt sich irgendwann, etwaige Leichen waeren beiseite geschafft worden und moegliche Verletzte wurden vertrieben). Und wenn doch, werden Putins Jubelperser eben behaupten, sie haetten es im Handschuhfach selbst dort hin gebracht. Denn alles unter einem "Da" aus dem Munde von Zar Waldimir wird von denen eh nicht akzeptiert werden.

P. S. Zum Endgame-Geschwurbel einzelner Kampfposter faellt mir ganz spontan dieser graumelierte Herr hier ein. Auch er prophezeit ununterbrochen das Ende von allem und ist, wenn dann wirklich mal irgendwo ein Sack Reis umfaellt, unerschuetterlich davon ueberzeugt, er haette es ja schon immer gewusst.


----------



## compisucher (14. April 2018)

Also, der Chlorgaseinsatz der syrischen Regierungstruppen erscheint mir nunmehr plausibel und wissenschaftlich verifiziert.
Ein sehr vertrauenswürdiger Bekannter arbeitet in Brüssel bei der EU und die durch die Franzosen festgestellten Clorgasisotope wurden "geografisch extrem eng bis auf wenige Kilometer" lokalisiert.
Haben gestern und vorgestern telefoniert.
Mehr sagen darf er derzeit nicht, aber offensichtlich gibt es am Herstellungsort bei Homs nur ein syrische Regierungsanlage und direkt daneben eine russische Bewachungsgarnison.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. April 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mehr sagen darf er derzeit nicht, aber offensichtlich gibt es am Herstellungsort bei Homs nur ein syrische Regierungsanlage und direkt daneben eine russische Bewachungsgarnison.



Das Problem dabei ist doch aber, nur weil nachgewiesen werden kann das es bei / in Homs produziert wurde ist es leider kein sicherer Beweis dafür das es auch von der syrischen Regierung eingesetzt wurde. Immerhin war Homs und Umgebung bis 2013 (rund 2 Jahre) weitestgehend unter Kontrolle von Aufständischen / Extremisten, da wäre nicht auszuschließen das in dieser Zeit auch Bestände von Chlorgas in ihren Besitz gelangt sind und jetzt in Duma eingesetzt wurden.

Wie will man das sicher ausschließen können, in einem Bügerkriegsland mit sovielen Interessenparteien die sich gegensseitig bekriegen und das über Jahre territorial stark fragmentiert war?

*edit*



JePe schrieb:


> ... mit dem nicht so unbedeutenden Unterschied, dass  die OPCW die britischen Vorwuerfe bestaetigt hat. Russland dagegen hat  in der Vergangenheit mehr als ein Dutzend Mal mit seinem Veto-"Njet"  Untersuchungen - auch, aber nicht nur von mutmasslichen  Chemiewaffeneinsaetzen - in Syrien erfolgreich verhindert.



Wie weit man die OPCW als wirklich "neutral" betachten kann sei auch mal dahingestellt, immerhin arbeiten dort nicht wenige Personen in führenden Positionen die früher mal sehr enge Verbindungen in die Politik ihrer Heimatländer hatten, nehmen wir nur mal als Beispiel Ahmet Üzümcu, Generaldirektor der OPCW:

Ahmet Uzumcu - Wikipedia

Fast schon das beste an ihm:



> Vom 11. bis 14. Juni 2015 nahm er an der 63. Bilderberg-Konferenz in Telfs-Buchen in Österreich teil.



Ich will damit nicht unterstellen das die Untersuchungen der OPCW alle gefälscht seien, aber es ist auch nicht auszuschließen das schon bei gewissen Interessen Personen in der OPCW gibt die auch die Linie westlicher Staaten unterstützen, indem man die Ergebnisse passend interpretiert.

Zudem ist es immer besonders neutralitätsfreundlich und vertrauenserweckend wenn über 50% des jährlichen Bugets einer Organisation durch wenige Staaten (im Fall der OPCW drei) gestellt werden, die auch noch außenpolitisch so eng zusammen hängen:



> Finanziert wird die Organisation durch Mitgliedsbeiträge, die an den  üblichen Verteilungsschlüssel der Vereinten Nationen angelehnt sind.  Damit sind die USA mit 22 % der größte Geldgeber. Es folgen Japan mit etwa 19,5 % und Deutschland mit rund 10 %. Das jährliche Gesamtbudget beträgt etwa 60 Millionen Euro.
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organisation_für_das_Verbot_chemischer_Waffen



Bei gerade mal 60 Millionen Euro Jahresbuget könnte man die Fianzierung doch wohl locker zu gleichen Teilen auf alle, immerhin 192, Vertragsunterzeichnenden Staaten aufteilen, ohne das selbst ärmere Länder daran Zugrunde gehen würden.


----------



## Sparanus (14. April 2018)

> Also, der Chlorgaseinsatz der syrischen Regierungstruppen erscheint mir nunmehr plausibel und wissenschaftlich verifiziert.


Nun plausibel nicht


----------



## Nightslaver (14. April 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> ... sondern man kann damit auch unterstellen, dass Kinder von wohlhabenderen Eltern diese regelmäßig umbringen, da sie von deren Tod ja profitieren.



Na Poulton, im Fall des vor ein paar Tagen plötzlich verschwundenen Herrn Haub (Oberhaupt von Tengelmann-Gruppe) täte es mich nicht wundern, wenn noch rauskommt das er von der Familie um die Ecke gebracht wurde um vorzeitig ans üpige Erbe zu kommen. Immerhin hat seine Famile ja nach nur wenigen Tagen bereits erklärt das man die Suche nach ihm aufgebe, da er sowieso wohl nicht mehr lebend aufgefunden werden würde. 

Also nicht das da dein Beispiel dann doch noch am Ende zu einem belastenden Beweis mutiert, der für qui bono spricht.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun plausibel nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Könntest du noch dazuschreiben von wem du zitierst, mir erschließt sich gerade nicht wer das gepostet hat.


----------



## orca113 (14. April 2018)

> Du bist entweder ein Naivling oder jemand der ganz gezielt Kriegspropaganda in das Forum streut um die Menschen für Krieg zu konditionieren und glauben zu lassen, Russland hätte mit diesem völligen Blödsinn der hier aufgetischt wird, irgendetwas zu tun.



Du verzapfst einen Unsinn....

klar es hat ja keiner was anderes zu tun als in einem Hardwareforum "Kriegspropaganda" zu machen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (14. April 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ist schon klar, dass ist wie bei unserem anderen Thema, nur du hast den Durchblick, wir anderen sind einfach dumm und verirrte Schafe.
> Bilde dir das mal weiter ein.



Alle Kriege die durch die Nato im Nahen Osten der letzten 20 Jahre durchgeführt wurden, haben auf erfundenen Vorwänden basiert.
Auch dieses mal deutet alles darauf hin. Bestimmt hat Assad mit Giftgas gesprüht, damit gegen ihn interveniert wird.
Man muss es nur in den Medien oft genug wiederholen, damit es geglaubt wird. Logik spielt keinerlei Rolle mehr.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach Schaffe, wenn du Pech hast wird das nichts mehr mit deinem "Endgame", weil deine VT-Weltuntergangskollegen gehen ja sowieso schon davon aus das Planet X am 23 April die Erde zerstören wird.



Es geht hier nicht um den Weltuntergang ala Planetx oder Nirubo-Unsinn (wie immer auch dieser Unsinn heißen mag), sondern schlicht und einfach darum, dass sich Atommächte gegenüberstehen, die ihre Interessen mit Hoch-Risiko-Einsätzen immer aggressiver vertreten.
Solche Krisen hatten wir schon oft in der Vergangenheit, es gab sogar innerhalb der kalten Krieger Leute die glaubten man könne einen Atomkrieg gewinnen.

USA: Atomkrieg doch fuhrbar? - DER SPIEGEL 35/1982

Atomalarm: Der stille Held, der den dritten Weltkrieg verhinderte - WELT

Das Vertrauen sinkt diese Tage immer mehr und diejenigen die davor warnen sind VT-Weltuntergangskollegen.
Ich wüsste nicht, wann die USA je Ziele eines Landes die durch eine atomare Schutzmacht kontrolliert wird, direkt selbst bombardierten.
Damals rüsteten die USA Islamisten mit Stinger Raketen aus, aber selbst griff man noch nie ein und das auch nicht nach einer offenen Drohung.
Das hat eine völlig neue Qualität und wird von den Medien grade in Dauerschleife zur Normalität gemacht.
Auch hier im Forum gibt es Helfershelfer die das gutheißen und so nimmt das Drama seinen weiteren Verlauf.



> Keine Sorge Schaffe, zumindest ich kann dir versichern ich bleibe gerne in meiner "Märchenwelt", weil die weniger fatalistisch als deine Märchenwelt ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du verwechselst Fatalismus lediglich mit der Strategie der Spannung. Wenig Ereignisse die zu außerordentlichen Angriffen führten haben in der Geschichte zufälligen Charakter, was nicht heißt dass jeder Angriffsgrund fabriziert ist.

Es ist schon naiv zu glauben, die Westmächte würden sich um ein paar Tote durch Giftgas sorgen und deswegen anzugreifen.
Es ist von der Plumpheit mit den Vorwänden zu vergleichen die Hitler damals durchgeführt hat, vielleicht sogar noch ein Stück alberner.
Man kündigt quasi auf sämtlichen Kanälen bereits einen Giftgasanschlag durch die Blume an (Siehe Johnson), die Russen warnen vor einem Giftgasanschlag durch die Rebellen und dann wird einer geliefert und dennoch wird bei Spiegel so getan als ob dieser Angriff Assad nutze.

Damit man ein paar Stunden früher Douma befreien kann, opfert Assad also nun militärische Forschungseinrichtungen und wichtige strategische Militärflughäfen und will sich politisch immer weiter isolieren und somit den Druck auf ihn erhöhen.
Eine grandiose Strategie. Als Argumentation wird dagegengehalten er sei ein Monster, also dieselbe Strategie wie bei allen unliebsamen Regimen die man auch früher schon gestürzt hatte und dem wird ernsthaft Glauben geschenkt.

Also wenn jemand in Hollywood so ein albernes Drehbuch geschrieben hätte, würde er achtkantig rausfliegen.
Aber das spielt keine Rolle. Kontrollierst du weitgehend die Presse, kannst du dir alles leisten.
Da ist es auch schonmal wert 500 000 Kinder zu ermorden, trotzdem hält dich die Presse für kein Monster, denn man ist ja im Auftrag des Guten unterwegs.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uJtSpev8zWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ja die gute alte Albright, einer der besten die wir je hatten.



> Ich empfehle ehr die UN, oder Internationalen Gerichtshof für deine "eindeutigen Belege". Oder fürchtest du das die einen Lachflasch bekommen sobald sie die VT-Belege sichten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt eindeutige Belege für eine Stay Down Order im Pentagon, die Frage ist lediglich diese: Wer hat die Deutungshoheit und wer leidet unter "kognitiver Dissonanz".
Das Problem bei dir und anderen ist, dass ihr in einem engen Frame denkt, politisches Framing und die Rolle der Massenmedien.
Solltest du Zugriff auf die Bibliothek einer Uni haben, dann empfehle ich das Buch hier:
Framing: Eine integrative Theorie der Massenkommunikation Forschungsfeld Kommunikation: Amazon.de: Urs Dahinden: Bucher

Kann man sich natürlich auf kaufen.

Und dann empfehle ich noch folgendes:
Psychologie der Massen: Amazon.de: Gustave Le Bon: Bucher

Was braucht es um einen Krieg zu rechtfertigen. Da braucht es nicht viele Zutaten um Militärschlage zu rechtfertigen.

Kinder, Gewalt,Giftgas, Brutkästen, weinende Mädchen, einen bösen Gewaltherrscher der das gemacht hat.
Brutkastenluge – Wikipedia

Zum Beispiel solche Dinge, heute ist es halt Giftgas, im Irak 2003 waren es Massenvernichtungswaffen.
Jeder Krieg der nicht durch eine wirkliche Agression des anderen Landes geführt werden soll, braucht eine Lüge um ihn zu starten, anders gehts halt nicht und die Menschen fallen durch geschicktes Framing und durch bereitwillige Medien jedes mal wieder darauf herein, trotz der mittlerweile freien Medien. Es wird nicht mehr lange dauern, bis man die freien Medien beschneiden wird.



blautemple schrieb:


> Ach unser Schaffe glaubt sogar dass die Mondlandung inszeniert war



Ich halte die Mondlandung aufgrund von klar verifizierbaren Beweisen für echt.
Deine Aussage ist falsch. Die Mondlandung wurde durch Satelliten die hochgeflogen sind (Um den Mond kreisten) und die Landefähre, die Wege des Mondfahrzeugs etc.. gefilmt haben, zweifelsfrei belegt. Es wäre auch schwer gewesen eine Fälschung der Mondlandung vor den Russen geheimzuhalten.


----------



## Taonris (14. April 2018)

Wieso sollten die Russen und die syrische Armee nachdem Sie nach acht Jahren endlich  die US finanzierten Rebellen besiegt haben, jetzt irgendwelche groß angelegte Giftgasangriffe auf die Zivilbevölkerung starten das klingt gleich unlogisch wie Attentate des russischen Geheimdiensts in Großbritannien mit russischem Giftgas.


----------



## Don-71 (14. April 2018)

Schaffe du musst damit leben, dass andere Leute auch andere Meinungen als du haben und wie man so schön sieht Heute, hat der Angriff von gestern Nacht nun überhaupt keine Konsequenzen, schon gar nicht die deines hysterisch beschworenen Endgames.

Genauso unwahrscheinlich wie die Russen in GB mal eben  einen ihrer ehemaligen Agenten mit Polonium vergiften. 
Etwa 14 mysteriöse Todesfälle im letzten Jahrzehnt in GB mit Menschen, die mit dem russischen "System" in Verbindung standen, ganz abgesehen von immer wieder sterbenden Oppositionellen in Rusland, sobald sie einen gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad auf der "Putin Skala" überschreiten.




> Atomalarm: Der stille Held, der den dritten Weltkrieg verhinderte - WELT



Kannst du bitte mal erklären was der Westen dazu kann, wenn die Russen zu blöd sind eine gescheite Software zu programieren, die Raketenstarts von Sonnenfeflexionen unterscheiden kann.
Natürlich ist der Mann ein Held, aber in dem Sinne das er den technischen Müll seines eigenen Staates hat ausbügeln müssen, da sein Bauchgefühl ihm als Profi  gesagt hat, dass die USA niemals einen solchen Angriff (die Art und Weise) starten würde, wie es ihm seine Lagekarte und technischen Hilfsmittel suggeriert haben!



> Es gibt eindeutige Belege für eine Stay Down Order im Pentagon, die Frage ist lediglich diese: Wer hat die Deutungshoheit und wer leidet unter "kognitiver Dissonanz".
> Das Problem bei dir und anderen ist, dass ihr in einem engen Frame denkt, politisches Framing und die Rolle der Massenmedien.



Hier spricht der Experte, bis jetzt ist jede Verschwörung in der Welt aufgeflogen, außer die eingebildeten der VTs, das liegt ganz einfach am Menschen und auch unseren Systemen.
Wenn mehr als 1 o. 2 Menschen ein Geheimnis teilen fliegt es auf und die Gefahr das es auffliegt nimmt exponentiell mit der Anzahl der Menschen zu, die Wissen davon haben, das kann man an tausenden Beispielen der Vergangenheit belegen, insoweit sind die gängigen VTs zu 9/11 oder der Mondlandungen eher Fälle für eine ärztliche Behandlung, aber nicht das man damit seine Zeit verschwendet.


----------



## Shooot3r (14. April 2018)

es ist schlimm was in syrien passiert ist. jedoch haben die westmächte keinerlei beweise vorgelegt und greifen eifach syrien an, und riskieren eine konfrontation mit russland. diese konfrontation könnte für uns alle schlimm ausgehen. der blonde setzt sich einfach über alles hinweg, auch über seine eigenen gesetze. #### euch! dafür das ihr alles aufs spiel setzt! mein sohn fragt mich ob jetzt krieg ist.... naja ist ja nicht das erst mal das amerika einfach irgendwo angreift, ohne jegliche und vor allem WAHRE grundlage. siehe korea, irak, irak2 usw!


----------



## JePe (14. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich will damit nicht unterstellen das die Untersuchungen der OPCW alle gefälscht seien, aber es ist auch nicht auszuschließen das schon bei gewissen Interessen Personen in der OPCW gibt die auch die Linie westlicher Staaten unterstützen, indem man die Ergebnisse passend interpretiert.



Finde ich sehr ... mutig, aus der Nationalitaet Rueckschluesse auf moegliche Motivationen zu ziehen. Insbesondere bei einer Organisation wie der OPCW, wo es um wissenschaftlich belegbare Fakten geht. Das "interpretieren" erledigen andere, auch hier, schon zuhauf.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zudem ist es immer besonders neutralitätsfreundlich und vertrauenserweckend wenn über 50% des jährlichen Bugets einer Organisation durch wenige Staaten (im Fall der OPCW drei) gestellt werden, die auch noch außenpolitisch so eng zusammen hängen(...)



Tja. So ist aber eben das Finanzierungsmodell der UN -  und das gilt nicht nur fuer die OPCW, sondern sehr aehnlich fuer fast alles, auch Friedensmissionen. Daraus liesse sich auch herleiten, dass China ein Interesse am Blauhelmeinsatz in Haiti hat. Oder Bangladesch am Konflikt in der Westsahara, weil man den groessten Teil der Truppen bei Blauhelmmissionen stellt. Im Ernst - ich kriege mittlerweile Ausschlag von diesem qui bono-Mist, der jedes noch so untermotorisierte Gelichter da draussen auf die abwegige Idee bringt, man koenne auch das komplexeste Problem mit dem Tablet von der Fernsehcouch aus analysieren und loesen. Wenn eine unabhaengige Organisation wie die OPCW sich den britischen Einschaetzungen anschliesst, genuegt mir das.


----------



## Schaffe89 (14. April 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch immer wieviel Mühe er sich beim zusammentragen der "Informationen" gibt.



Informationen die von den meisten die hier gegen mich argumentieren, gar nicht angesehen werden.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Tja er glaubt halt leider wirklich was er da schreibt, entsprechend überzeugt ist er halt auch davon das er da wirklich Beweise aufzeigt.



Beweise für was dennn konkret?



> Schaffe ist so eine Person die sich Kurt Gritschs Äußerungen aus seinem Interview, bzgl. dem kritischen hinterfragen von (auch alternativen) Quellen wirklich mal zu Herzen nehmen sollte:



Du musst Alternative Quellen genauso hinterfragen als die Quellen der großen Medienhäuser.
Nur weil etwas in alternativen Quellen steht, muss es noch lange nicht richtig sein.



> "Im Nachrichtengeschaft geht es um Interessen, nicht um Wahrheit" | heise online
> 
> Wird nur leider nie passieren, weil er schon zu fest glaubt das es die Wahrheit ist.



Und um was geht es jetzt wieder genau? Welchen Bezug zu was willst du herstellen?
Es ist lediglich wieder Versuch einer pauschalen Deskreditierung.



> Das ist halt das Problem wenn man zu fest glaubt, man verliert irgendwann den Blick für kritisches Denken und das "wissen".
> In der Verschwörungstheorie genauso wie bei der Religion...



Und von welcher angeblichen Verschwörungstheorie ist nun wieder die Rede?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wissen ist zum Beispiel zu verstehen und zu erkennen das diverse von Schaffes verlinkten Quellen vor allem nur eines wollen, mit Menschen wie Schaffe Geld verdienen



Der Vergleich ist falsch. Vor allem in den großen Medien geht es um Einfluss, Macht und Geld, was aus vielerlei Skandalen in der Vergangenheit bestens belegt ist.
Dort wo sich die Macht konzentriert, Medienhäuser unter Kontrolle von wenigen Personen stehen, quasi mehrere aufgekauft werden...
Hier hast du die größte Konzentration auf wenige Verantwortliche die damit ordentlich Geld verdienen.

Dagegen sind die Einnahmen der freiberuflichen Journallisten oder die die Crowdfinanziert sind lange nicht so hoch.



> indem sie die aberwitzigsten Dinge erzählen / Verschwörungstheorien zusammendichten und dazu schön regelmäßig Bücher veröffentlichen, die angeblich neue "brisante" Erkentnisse enthalten



Du redest hier von Dingen von denen ich offenbar überhaupt nicht spreche.
Welche aberwitzigen Theorien und Dinge von denen du hier sprichst sind denn bitte gemeint? Deutungshoheit wieder inbegriffen nicht wahr?
Würdest du es als aberwitzige Theorie bezeichnen, dass nicht Assad, sondern ein Auslandsgeheimdienst diesen Giftgasanschlag inszeniert hat?
Das ist neben einer Verantwortlichkeit der Weisshelme und der Rebellen, die einzige wirklich ernstzunehmende Theorie.
Assad hat daran kein Interesse, hatte er übrigens noch nie, jedoch werden Interviews von Assad in den Medien nicht oft gezeigt, oder?
Tja wie soll es dann möglich sein dass Assad seinen Standpunkt vertreten kann? Auch hier gilt: Wiederholungen, Framing bis es geglaubt wird.



> und am Ende eigentlich immer wieder nur bereits aufgwärmten Kaffee servieren und dann trotzdem von Personen gekauft werden.



Und das gilt für die anderen nicht? Interessant.



> _Und zu guter Letzt sollten wir unsere Kritikfähigkeit nutzen und uns immer fragen: _*Wer will, dass ich etwas so oder anders glaube? Wer hat einen Nutzen davon?*


*

Und die Frage nach dem Nutzen ist hier im Forum scheinbar vielen Menschen abhanden gekommen.
Denn die Frage wem es nutzt wird in den großen Medien nicht gestellt, weil man ein Ergebnis haben will, was die, die die Medien aufgekauft haben erreichen wollen. Sie wollen den Sturz Assads erreichen - völlig entgegen der Interessen der Menschen in Syrien.
Die Bundesregierung zahlt an Stiftungen wie die SWP viel Geld, damit diese ihre "Wissenschaftler" in die Medien durch Kontakte und Netzwerke hineindrücken können und somit die Regierungsmeinung in den Medien die klare Richtung ist.

Diese Stiftungen werden ausschließlich vom Bundeskanzleramt bezahlt und da wird für Studien im Sinne der Agenda der Bundesregierung schonmal 100 000 Euros pro Studie bezahlt, auch an Studien die am Sturz von Assad arbeiten.




Finanzierung der SWP

Für die Erfüllung ihres Satzungszwecks erhält die SWP eine institutionelle Zuwendung, die durch den Deutschen Bundestag beschlossen und aus dem Haushalt des Bundeskanzleramtes, Kap. 0402 Tit. 685 11, gezahlt wird. Die Zuwendung erfolgt auf der Grundlage eines jährlich von der SWP zu erstellenden Wirtschaftsplanes.
Die institutionelle Zuwendung betrug:
€ 11,2 Mio.
€ 11,7 Mio.
€ 11,7 Mio.

2014- 2017, die finanzieren sich ihre Politik selbst.
Heißt sie vertreten eine Agenda und bezahlen dann Leute dafür die maßgeschneiderte Berichte liefern.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Finanzierung - SWP

Daraus basteln die Studien wie:

https://www.swp-berlin.org/fileadmi...tionen/WeltTrends87_Forum_Muriel_Asseburg.pdf

Syrer, die sich angeblich den Sturz von Assad wünschen, Syrer die von außen orchestriert wurden den Sturz voranzutreiben und nun vor dem Scherbenhaufen ihrer Bestrebungen stehen, weil sich iin die friedlichen Demonstranten lange schon Kräfte gemischt haben, die einen gewaltsamen Sturz wollten.

Einen guten Artikel zu den Vorgängen in Syrien findet man hier:

Syriens Opposition der Extremisten | Linksnet*


----------



## Shooot3r (14. April 2018)

wir können froh sein, dass wir mit putin ( lass ihn sein wie er will) in der momentanen situation , einen besonnenen und gut überlegenden mann haben. nicht so ein kleines kind aus den usa, der unbedingt sein kriegsspielzeug im einsatz sehen will. und klar, die merkel und die anderen staaten ziehen dem großen bruder ohne zu überlegen hinterher.


----------



## Schaffe89 (14. April 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Er ist ein Dampfplauderer wie er im Buche steht, der sein Geld damit verdient, dass er den Leuten das erzählt und als "wissenschaftlich" verkauft, was diese gerne hören wollen. Also filterbubble vom feinsten.



Das ist falsch Poulton. Er vertritt Aussagen die er lediglich belegen kann und ist einer der besten Schweizer Friedensforscher.
Das Problem das er hat, war lediglich, dass seine Forschung sich in die aktuelle Politik einmischt und diese eben als verlogen brandmarkt.
Bei seinen Forschungen zu Nato Geheimarmeen wurde der Mann noch von allen gefeiert. Bei seiner Forschung zu 9/11 und den Geschehnissen die immernoch Auswirkungen auf die jetzige Politik haben, wird er kritisiert.

Warum wird er kritisiert? Weil hinter dem Krieg gegen den Terror Interessen stehen, und der Krieg gegen den Terror noch heute stattfindet.
Dabei ist das nur eine Strategie die sich Wolfowitz, Bush, Bolton, Cheney und andere ausgedacht haben um nach dem Systemkampf mit den Kommunisten, neue Kriegsgründe zu schaffen.



> Western von gestern. Das ganze ist seit 2015 bekannt und man sollte bei solchen Themen auch die englische Wikipedia bemühen, da diese bedeutend ausführlicher und weniger aufgeregt ist, als die paar Zeilen in der Deutschen.



Also findest du die Wikipedia Quelle dieses mal auch nicht ausreichend, um den klaren Sturz von Assad durch Geheimdienste zu belegen?
Jetzt ist es also plötzlich ein alter Hut, achso.
Ganser war unter anderem einer der Friedensforscher die das seit Jahren aufgreifen, in den Medien ist das nach wie vor eine angebliche Verschwörunsgtheorie und belegt klar die Vorgehensweise.

Schmeckt etwas nicht, oder werden völlig illegale Aktivitäten bekannt dann ist es eine VT.
Die übliche Strategie die dir hier auf den Kopf fällt.
Was steht denn in dem englischen Wikipediaartikel dazu denn genau, Poulton?

Ein Alter Hut? Nö, aktuell wird das ganze mit fabrizierten Giftgasanschlägen nur weitergeführt, weil man mit dem Support der Halbsabschneider nicht mehr weiterkommt.



> qui bono halte ich nicht unbedingt für die geeignete Vorgehensweise.



Wenn man verhindern will das die Strategie des Westens aufkommt, dann empfiehlt man sicherlich solche Dinge.
Nur es ergibt halt absolut keinen Sinn. Im Prinzip ist man mit dieser Strategie die letzten 40 Jahre im Nahen Osten immer richtig gefahren.
Und du stellst dich hier hin und sagst: Das würde ich nicht empfehlen?
Bestimmt Poulton. Man sollte am besten nichts hinterfragen und das immer als gegeben übernehmen.

Ganz klare Empfehlung für Menschen die in einem Orwell 1984 leben wollen.



> Denn nicht nur wird dafür regelmäßig das Interwebz als überdimensioniertes Taschentuch missbraucht, sondern man kann damit auch unterstellen, dass Kinder von wohlhabenderen Eltern diese regelmäßig umbringen, da sie von deren Tod ja profitieren.



Das ist wenn keine klaren Beweise vorliegen, genau erstmal der Ansatz den Kriminalisten vorziehen.
Wem nutzt es. Das jetzt auf Fammilien auszubreiten um damit von der internationalen Regelmäßigkeit dieses Vorgehens abzulenken, ist ein cooler move von dir.




> Die Satanisten und ihre Zirkel nicht vergessen, die höchste Ämter, Posten und Würden innehaben



Die Rituale des "Satanismus" (Alister Crowley) werden doch in Zeremonien offen "gespielt" ausgelebt, siehe entsprechende Videos und Links der letzten Seiten.
Ich kann halt absolut nicht verstehen, was du davon hast das zu vertuschen, es ist doch für jeden zugänglich und sich das anzusehen, bzw in den Zeremonien sogar mitzuwirken. Keine Ahnung was dein Problem ist, Poulton.
Natürlich wird das in der Presse nicht thematisiert, dass es gemacht wird, ist ja völlig unbestritten.

Die Frage hier ist lediglich ob das alles "gespielt" ist oder eben nicht.
Aufgrund der Eindeutigkeit der Aussagen auf den  Twitter-Pädoaccounts von Alefantis dürfte denke ich bisschen mehr dahinterstecken.

Aber dir, Sherlock Holmes ist natürlich sofort wieder klar: Alles daran ist eine VT, nur weil es Menschen gibt die sich aus dem verfügbaren Material, das auch durch Verurteilungen klar ins "Kinderschänder-Mileu" hineinreicht, ein bisschen was zusammenbasteln, das ist ja verboten. Das dürfen nur Regierungen der Briten und der Amerikaner.

Putin hat in den Wahlkampf eingegriffen, Putin hat meine Socken geklaut, Putins Ausweis wurde in Salisbury gefunden, Russen üben wie man Gift auf Türklinken schmiert.

Die haben sogar denn Emailaccount von Julia Skripal überwacht, dann müssen sie es ja auf jeden Fall gewesen sein. Case closed.


----------



## Don-71 (14. April 2018)

Welches Interesse hat denn der Westen an Syrien, gibt es irgendwelche Rohstoffe oder wirlich wichtige geostrategische Interessen?

Du spielst das Spiel immer nur von einer Seite, komischerweise nicht von der anderen Seite. Syrien war für den Westen nur wichtig, so lange der IS eine Bedrohung darstellte, ansonsten sind die USA noch daran Interessiert die Kurden zu unterstützen.
Sonst gibt es außer der humanitären Katastrophe inklusive Flüchtlinge ,nichts von Interesse für den Westen in Syrien, deshalb hat er sich ja auch so lange rausgehalten.

Übrigens sind die Greultaten von Assad seit 2011 von hunderttausenden Syrern bestätigt worden, aber die sind wahrscheinlich alle gekauft, genauso wie die Menschen auf dem Maidan.

Bei den Russen, Iranern, Türken und Israelis sieht das ander aus, dazu kommen noch die verschiedenen religiösen Einflüsse, gemäßigte Suniten gegen radikale Suniten, gegen Schiiten, dazwischen die Alawiten, Christen und die Kurden.
Demnächst werden sich die Türken und die Syrer als Anhang die Russen, sowieso in die Wolle bekommen, da Erdogan die nördlichen sunitischen syrischen Gebiete als Gebiete seines neuen Osmanischen Reiches betrachtet.
Die Türkei wird spätestens, wenn Erdogan an der Macht bleibt 2025 nicht mehr in der Nato sein und der Krieg in Syrien wird noch  Jahrzehnte dauern, weil es keine Einigung zwischen Syrern, Türken und Kurden geben wird, aus geostrategischen und religiösen Gründen und das alles ganz ohne den Westen.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. April 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Finde ich sehr ... mutig, aus der Nationalitaet Rueckschluesse auf moegliche Motivationen zu ziehen. Insbesondere bei einer Organisation wie der OPCW, wo es um wissenschaftlich belegbare Fakten geht. Das "interpretieren" erledigen andere, auch hier, schon zuhauf.



Nur aus der Nationalität?
Ehr mutig von dir mir sowas zu unterstellen.
Aber wie gerne Erdogan Einfluss auf seine Landsleute, für seine Interessen, die er in Syrien definitiv hat, ausübt ist ja bekannt. Ist nicht ausschließbar das es auch da passiert, aber davon mal abgesehen ist der Mann ein ehemaliger Topdiplomat seines Landes, aber klar, der könnte garnicht anders als völlig neutral sein und überhaupt kein Interesse an der Politik seines Landes haben, nur weil er jetzt nicht mehr als Diplomat tätig ist...

Dazu noch das er am Bilderbergtreffen 2015 teilnimmt, dem Toplobbytreffen der Welt, auf dem Menschen mit Geld, Macht und / oder Informationen zusammenkommen, die den Besitzer tauschen werden.



JePe schrieb:


> Im Ernst - ich kriege mittlerweile Ausschlag von diesem qui bono-Mist, der jedes noch so untermotorisierte Gelichter da draussen auf die abwegige Idee bringt, man koenne auch das komplexeste Problem mit dem Tablet von der Fernsehcouch aus analysieren und loesen. Wenn eine unabhaengige Organisation wie die OPCW sich den britischen Einschaetzungen anschliesst, genuegt mir das.



Na gut das du von deinem denken dann keinen Ausschlag bekommst, wenn dir schon reicht was irgend einer sagt, deinen Großeltern hat evt. auch gereicht das Hitler 1939, als Deutsches Saatsoberhaupt gesagt hat das Polen Deutschland angegriffen hat, warum sollte einem das auch nicht reichen um es für richtig zu halten, hat schließlich der Kanzler des Deutschen Reichs gesagt, das offizielle Oberhaupt und gab sogar "Beweise", SS-Männer in polnischer Uniform. 
Vielen hat sicher auch gereicht das die USA "Beweise" vorgelegt haben das Saddam Terroristen unterstützt und Chemielaborlaster hat, reicht doch auch.  

Im Ernst, ich kann garnichts von der Couch aus mit einem Tablet lösen, wie auch? Aber zumindest kann ich mir bewust sein das generell viele Fäden gibt über die man seine Interessen vertreten kann und lenken kann, dazu gehören auch Mitarbeiter in strategischen Positionen und ich kann mir bewusst sein welche Eventualitäten es gibt, wo man ansetzen kann um Dinge zu manipulieren und nicht einer von zwei Seiten von Anfang an auf den Leim gehen indem ich sage ich glaube alles 1 zu 1 unreflektiert, nur weil es von diesem oder jenem kommt, der wird schon keine eigenen Interessen haben.

Passt dir nicht das ich nicht einfach wie du sage, ja na wenns die OPCW sagt, wenns die britische Regierung sagt, wenn unsere Kanzlerin das so sieht dann wird das schon stimmen, pfff, ehrlich, geht mir das am Arsch vorbei, genauso wie ob du davon Krätze bekommst.
Ich werde trotzdem darauf hinweisen das da ein möglicher Ansatz sein könnte, aber eben auch nicht sien muss, auch wenn der nicht ausschließt das am Ende, irgendwann, die Beweislage doch mal so ausreichend sein könnte das ein Assad Schuld hat, oder es 100%ig Russland war das 14 Menschen über ein Jahrzehnt in GB vergiftet hat und auch bei Skripal der Drahtzieher war.
Von vorne herrein für alles schuldig befinden werde ich aber niemanden, weil das ist nicht rechtsstaatlich, das ist autokratisch!
Nicht umsonst gilt auch vor Gericht: "In dubio pro reo!" - In Zweifel für den Angeklagten!

Und jetzt weggetreten! (und am Ausschlag gekratzt). 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Der Vergleich ist falsch. Vor allem in den  großen Medien geht es um Einfluss, Macht und Geld, was aus vielerlei  Skandalen in der Vergangenheit bestens belegt ist.



Ach einzelne Personen können kein Interesse daran haben etwas nur für Geld zu machen, das können nur die großen Medien? Na gut zu wissen das alle außer den Medien definitiv kein Interesse daran haben sich auf Kosten der Naivität von Menschen zu bereichern. 
Ehrlich Schaffe, wenn du das selber glaubst tust du mir leid...



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du spielst das Spiel immer nur von einer Seite,  komischerweise nicht von der anderen Seite. Syrien war für den Westen  nur wichtig, so lange der IS eine Bedrohung darstellte, ansonsten sind  die USA noch daran Interessiert die Kurden zu unterstützen.



Nope, Syrien ist solange für den Westen wichtig wie es für Russland wichtig ist und für Russland ist Syrien wichtig, unter anderem als strategischer Verbündeter in der Region und wegen seiner Marinebasis im Mittelmeer.
Also ja, Syrien ist für den Westen wichtig, auch abseits vom IS.

*edit* Ansonsten könntest du auch fragen warum Afghanistan für den Westsen in den 1980er Jahren wichtig war, gab es da Rohstoffe? War er Strategisch für den Westen von Bedeutung? Nein, er war nur wichtig weil die UDSSR ein Interesse daran hatte und der Westen ein Interesse daran hatte das die UDSSR ihr Interesse an Afghanistan verliert.


----------



## acc (14. April 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Jordanien wäre auch ein Beispiel. Ungefähr zum gleichen Zeitpunkt wie Oslo I, gab es auch einen Friedensvertrag zwischen Jordanien und Israel und der "Dank" war keine Intifida oder Raketen, sondern das man sich an den Vertrag hält.



 zum "dank" hat israel erstmal einen mordanschlag mitten in amman durchgezogen, da war der jordanische könig auf einmal gar nicht mehr so amüsiert über die israelische dankbarkeit.


----------



## Don-71 (14. April 2018)

> Nope, Syrien ist solange für den Westen wichtig wie es für Russland wichtig ist und für Russland ist Syrien wichtig, unter anderem als strategischer Verbündeter in der Region und wegen seiner Marinebasis im Mittelmeer.
> Also ja, Syrien ist für den Westen wichtig, auch abseits vom IS.
> 
> *edit* Ansonsten könntest du auch fragen warum Afghanistan für den Westsen in den 1980er Jahren wichtig war, gab es da Rohstoffe? War er Strategisch für den Westen von Bedeutung? Nein, er war nur wichtig weil die UDSSR ein Interesse daran hatte und der Westen ein Interesse daran hatte das die UDSSR ihr Interesse an Afghanistan verliert.



Diese Aussage halte ich für absolut falsch.
Und den Vergleich den du da annstellst für völlig abwegig, man kann Anfang der 80er Jahre und den kalten Krieg nicht mit 2011 ff. vergleichen.
Übrigens kam in den ersten Jahen die "Hilfe" für die Mudschaheddin ausschließlich aus PRIVATEM amerikanischen (fanatisch republikanischen) Geld und viel weniger von der Administration der USA.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. April 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage halte füpr absolut falsch.
> Und den Vergleich den du da annstellst für völlig abwegig, man kann Anfang der 80er Jahre und den kalten Krieg nicht mit 2011 ff. vergleichen.
> Übrigens kam in den ersten Jahen die "Hilfe" für die Mudschaheddin ausschließlich aus PRIVATEM amerikanischen (fanatisch republikanischen) Geld und viel weniger von der Administration der USA.



Na dann waren die Special Forces in Mudschaheddin Uniformen und Ausbilder wohl nie in Afghanistan da gewesen, genauso wenig wie jetzt in Syrien, wo ja auch lange abgestritten wurde das sie anwesend sind und sich aktiv an Kämpfen beteiligen.


----------



## Don-71 (14. April 2018)

Bitte lesen was ich geschrieben habe! Ersten Jahre

Klar hatte Carter schon Cyclone unterschrieben, aber richtig Dampf in den Kessel kam erst mit Reagan, von da ab gab es auch moderne US Waffen wie die Stinger und zahlreiche Ausbilder, davor beschaffte man eher "einfache" russische Waffen und lieferte sie dort hin.
Mal abgesehen davon, welches Recht hatte denn die UdSSR Afghanistan zu bestzen, moralisch, juristisch, politisch oder sonstwie.

Afghanistan ist für die UdSSR, genauso wie der Irak für die USA , nichts anderes.

Ich kann jedenfalls die Kriege im Kosovo und in Afghanistan nach 9/11 absolut nachvollziehen und hätte in beiden Fällen genauso gehandelt!
Irak war volkommen unsinnig und Libyen ist auf dem Mist von Cameron und Hollande gewachsen, um von ihren innerpolitischen Problemen abzulenken, da sind die USA eher mit reingeschlittert, nichts desto trotz, war Gaddafi nun wirklich kein Heiliger, trotzdem war dieser Krieg völlig unnötig.


----------



## Poulton (14. April 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Bei seinen Forschungen zu Nato Geheimarmeen wurde der Mann noch von allen gefeiert.


Nein, wurde er nicht. Seine "Arbeit" ist mittlerweile in weiten Teilen widerlegt und gilt als Fantasterei, Übertreibung und unkritische Übernahme aus Sekundärquellen.
Stay-behind-Organisation – Wikipedia
Daniele Ganser – Psiram

Jetzt aber schnell, dass du noch die nächste Flugscheibe Richtung  Neuschwabenland erwischst. Tickets gibt es wie immer gegen Vorlage  deines normgerecht gefalteten Aluhuts. 

(Und Willkommen auf meiner Ignore-Liste)




acc schrieb:


> zum "dank" hat israel erstmal einen mordanschlag  mitten in amman durchgezogen, da war der jordanische könig auf einmal  gar nicht mehr so amüsiert über die israelische dankbarkeit.


Und weil er so amüsiert war, hat er kurz darauf die Hamas verboten und  ihre Leute aus Jordanien ausgewiesen, weil sie eine Gefahr für den  Frieden zwischen Israel und Jordanien darstellen. 


€: Einen hab ich noch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (14. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist doch aber, nur weil nachgewiesen werden kann das es bei / in Homs produziert wurde ist es leider kein sicherer Beweis dafür das es auch von der syrischen Regierung eingesetzt wurde. Immerhin war Homs und Umgebung bis 2013 (rund 2 Jahre) weitestgehend unter Kontrolle von Aufständischen / Extremisten, da wäre nicht auszuschließen das in dieser Zeit auch Bestände von Chlorgas in ihren Besitz gelangt sind und jetzt in Duma eingesetzt wurden.
> 
> Wie will man das sicher ausschließen können, in einem Bügerkriegsland mit sovielen Interessenparteien die sich gegensseitig bekriegen und das über Jahre territorial stark fragmentiert war?



Das ist prinzipiell richtig, jedoch lagert man z. B. unter Druck stehende Chlorgasflaschen in Schwimmbädern (mit deutlich geringerer Konzentration) klimatisiert < 50° C.
Industrielles Chlorgas in der Form, dass es theoretisch als Kampfmittel eingesetzt werden kann, muss nach deutschen Maßstäben, soweit mir bekannt, in auf unter 20° C klimatisierten Bunkern aufbewahrt werden.

In wiefern Rebellen gleich welcher Zugehörigkeit die Möglichkeit haben, eine halbwegs adäquate Lagerungsmöglichkeit haben oder die Lagerungsmöglichkeit sogar denen wurscht war, entzieht sich natürlich meiner Kenntnis.

Interessant dabei finde ich nur, dass trotz großer medialer Aufmerksamkeit, das es dem syrischen Regime gelang, während der kontrollierten Vernichtung 2013/2014 und unter Kontrolle aller Parteien, doch noch gewisse Bestände zu verstecken.
Eine Herstellung während des Bürgerkrieges halte ich auf Grund der relativ hohen Fertigungskomplexität, für nahezu ausgeschlossen.

Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum überhaupt eine Partei das durch die Weltgemeinschaft verächtete Kampfgas einsetzt.
Die Forensik ist mittlerweile so weit fortgeschritten, dass ein Kampfbehälter-Splitter (in irgendwas musste ja das Gas transportiert werden) von weniger als einem tausendstel Gramm ausreicht, 
um Befüllungsdatum (durch den Korrosionsnachweis), hauptsächlicher Lagerungsstandort (magn. Ausrichtung der Metalle, auch bei Kunststoff nachweisbar),
und nahezu exakte Flugroute (wenn es denn von der Luft abgeworfen wurde) zu bestimmen.
Wenn den Franzosen nur ein einziges Behälterfragment vorlag, hatten sie diese Daten binnen 12 h.


----------



## FetterKasten (14. April 2018)

Ich denke das Problem ist, wenn man solche Beweise veröffentlichen würde, würde man die eigene geheimdienstliche Vorgehensweise offenlegen müssen.
Es gäbe einen riesen Aufschrei, wenn die Leute erfahren, was die Länder im Hintergrund treiben und sie würden Identitäten von Agenten preisgeben müssen.

Aber ich sehe das ganz genauso wie du: Wenn man meint man hat Beweise, dann müssen diese auf den Tisch gelegt werden. Alles andere ist nicht konsequent und wirkt verlogen.
Hat man ja auch bei den Amis im Irakkrieg gesehen. Jahre danach, wo sich kaum mehr wer drum schert, hieß es, ja es gab doch keine Beweise.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. April 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist prinzipiell richtig, jedoch lagert man z. B. unter Druck stehende Chlorgasflaschen in Schwimmbädern (mit deutlich geringerer Konzentration) klimatisiert < 50° C.
> Industrielles Chlorgas in der Form, dass es theoretisch als Kampfmittel eingesetzt werden kann, muss nach deutschen Maßstäben, soweit mir bekannt, in auf unter 20° C klimatisierten Bunkern aufbewahrt werden.
> In wiefern Rebellen gleich welcher Zugehörigkeit die Möglichkeit haben,  eine halbwegs adäquate Lagerungsmöglichkeit haben oder die  Lagerungsmöglichkeit sogar denen wurscht war, entzieht sich natürlich  meiner Kenntnis.



Da kommt es halt auf die Menge an, prinzipiel wäre das bei nicht so großen Mengen nicht schwer zu bewerkstelligen, zum Beispiel mit einem zivilen Transport-LKW mit Kühlagregat, oder der Lagerung im Kühlraum einer Metzgerei.
Die Lagerung in Bunkern hat ja meist ehr andere Hintergründe, ist schlicht sicherer bei einem Angriff, wo man immer von ausgehen muss das der Feind wissen könnte wo die eigenen Chemiewaffen evt. lagern könnten.

Was die Menge angeht scheinen bei allen registrierten Angriffen seit 2013 / 14 nie große Mengen eingesetzt worden zu sein, meist waren es nur einzelne Straßenzüge, oder Plätze die mit Giftgas angegriffen wurden und entsprechend die Opferzahlen doch sehr überschaubar waren, was auch schon merkwürdig ist, da dies eine äußerst ineffektive Art ist Giftgas einzusetzen, das erst bei großflächigen Einsatz wirklich effektiv wird, wie man ja auch Ende der 1980er Jahre im Irak sehen konnte, als Saddam die kurdische Stadt Halabdscha mit Giftgas beschossen hat und zwischen 3200 bis 5000 Menschen starben.
Warum sollte man für 43 Tote und ein paar hundert Betroffene, wie zuletzt in Ghuta, vergleichsweise geringe Mengen Giftgas einsetzen und dafür die Konsequenzen in kauf nehmen?




compisucher schrieb:


> Interessant dabei finde ich nur, dass trotz großer medialer Aufmerksamkeit, das es dem syrischen Regime gelang, während der kontrollierten Vernichtung 2013/2014 und unter Kontrolle aller Parteien, doch noch gewisse Bestände zu verstecken.
> Eine Herstellung während des Bürgerkrieges halte ich auf Grund der relativ hohen Fertigungskomplexität, für nahezu ausgeschlossen.



Die eigentliche Frage dahinter ist doch hatte Assad 2013/14 überhaupt Zugriff auf alle bis dahin gelagerten Bestände an chemischen Kampfstoffen, oder befanden sich Depots in der Hand von Aufständischen / Extremisten, die nicht vor dem Verlust geräumt werden konnten und auf die er erst mit der Rückeroberung wieder Zugriff erlangt hat, die also entsprechend auch nicht zu jener Zeit vernichtet werden konnten und die evt. auch entsprechend nicht angegeben wurden? Und wenn ja, waren die Kampfstoffe noch da, oder waren sie nach der Rückoberung evt. nicht sogar verschwunden?



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum überhaupt eine Partei das durch die Weltgemeinschaft verächtete Kampfgas einsetzt.



Den Terroristen, wie dem IS, kann es doch egal sein, für die gibt es sowieso nur Sieg oder totale Niederlage, da spielt es keine Rolle ob man Giftgas einsetzt.
Vergleichbares gilt für die weniger extremen Extremisten, die wussten wie schnell westliche Staaten dabei sind bei einem Giftgaseinsatz Assad zu bezichtigen, weil der ja bereits welches eingesetzt hat und es ist auch nicht schwer, sofern man an welches kommt, einen Giftgasangriff zu fingieren und es hat den positiven Effekt das man so Sympathie (Bilder von Kindern als Opfer ziehen immer als Propaganda) und Unterstützung (Waffen, Luftschläge, usw.) von westlichen Kriegsparteien abgreifen kann.

 Assad hat relativ zu Beginn zweifelsfrei Giftgas eingesetzt, als es militärisch nicht gut für ihn aussah, bevor Russland sich verstärkt in Syrien betätigt hat, da war wohl der Gedanke das er verlieren könnte wenn er es nicht tut und nur vieleicht zur Verantwortung gezogen wird wenn er es tut.
Danach allerdings, nach Russlands eingreifen, ergeben die bestätigten Giftgaseinsätze dann kaum noch einen Sinn, vor allem weil sie sich auch in ihrer Intensität von denen am Anfang unterschieden, immerhin starben bei Assads Einsatz in Homs 2012 330 Menschen durch Chlorgas, es wurde also wesentlich effektiver eingesetzt, während danach immer nur wenige dutzend Menschen Opfer wurden.
Mit dem einschreiten Russlands wurde die Lage für Assad auch wesentlich besser und gab es im Grunde keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund mehr Giftgas einzusetzen, somal Assad auch wusste das der Einsatz Konsequenzen haben könnte.




compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn den Franzosen nur ein einziges Behälterfragment vorlag, hatten sie diese Daten binnen 12 h.



Das Problem ist nur Frankreich belegt nicht wirklich was sie für Beweise haben, sondern behauptet im Grunde nur man hätte welche und solle ihnen doch glauben, aber warum sollte man Frankreich einfach glauben, wo die Franzosen auch in den 1970 und 1980er Jahren keine Probleme hatten große Mengen Technik für die Produktion von chemischen Kampfstoffen an den Irak zu verkaufen, den Einsatz von Giftgas im Irak / Irankrieg tolleriert haben, sich aber dann hinterher aufregen das der Irak das gegen die Kurden eingesetzt hat?
Wo ist auch das Problem die Beweise öffentlich zu machen, wenn man so überzeugt davon ist das Assads Regime für den Einsatz verantwortlich ist und meint das sicher belegen zu können?
Wenn mir jemand fremdes auf der Straße sagt das er mir 100%  die richtigen Lotozahlen vom kommenden Sonntag geben kann und als Beleg die Lotozahlen von letzten Sonntag nennt, glaube ich ihm doch schließlich und letztlich auch nicht einfach bedingungslos.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2018)

Ich habe mal etwas auf Wikipedia gelesen und ein Zitat gefunden:



> _Der Spiegel übersetzte ein Interview des damaligen US-amerikanischen Präsidentschaftskandidaten der Republikaner und heutigem Präsidenten Donald Trump im Oktober 2016 mit Reuters folgendermaßen: „Der Syrienkonflikt wird in einem Dritten Weltkrieg enden, wenn wir auf Hillary Clinton hören.“ Trump appellierte in dem Interview, sich auf die Bekämpfung des „Islamischen Staats“ zu fokussieren und nicht gegen den syrischen Diktator Baschar al-Assad vorzugehen. Sonst kämpfe man nicht mehr nur gegen Syrien, sondern auch gegen den Iran und Russland._


 Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dritter_Weltkrieg 

Jetzt hat er  genau das Gegenteil gemacht. Aber war ja nicht das erste mal.  Auf der anderen Seite tut Rußland ja auch seinen Teil dazu bei, sonst würden sie sich aus dem Syrienkrieg raushalten.
Und wenn sich die Großmächte gegenseitig direkt bekämpfen kann man auch nicht mehr von einen Stellvertreter-Krieg sprechen.
Die Welt ist wieder sehr unsicher geworden.
Der größte Fehler war damals im Irak einzumarschieren.  Fast alle Probleme im nahen Osten sind darauf zurückzuführen.  Saddam Hussein war ein Tyran aber er hat für Stabilität in der Region gesorgt.


----------



## Schaffe89 (14. April 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Welches Interesse hat denn der Westen an Syrien, gibt es irgendwelche Rohstoffe oder wirlich wichtige geostrategische Interessen?



Natürlich, der Westen plant schon seit 2001 Syrien, Iran, Lybien, Irak, Afghanistan und einige Afrikanische Länder anzugreifen, um den Bereich seines Einflussbereiches auszudehnen, vor allem will man den Iran angreifen.

Geopolitisch ist hier vor allem die Ukraine wichtig, aber auch Syrien.
Überall plant man Marionettenregierungen einzusetzen.
Obama wollte Syrien durch die Unterstützung des IS und anderer in einer verdeckten Operation stürzen.

Nun geht man dazu über das ganze Land mit der Strategie von angeblichen Giftgaseinsätzen zu zerstören.

Jetzt wollen sie noch Sarin gefunden haben.
USA hat Hinweise auf Einsatz von Nervengas Sarin in Syrien – Liveticker - WELT

Und morgen finden sie wohl noch Novichok, die finden alles was sie finden wollen.
Das dir diese Strategie nicht bekannt ist, obwohl alle Kriege im Nahen Osten mit Lügen und Vorwänden angefangen wurde, ist echt traurig.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9RC1Mepk_Sw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es geht primär um eine neue Weltordnung unter der Fuchtel der USA und deren Oligarchen.
Man wird jetzt in den nächsten Tagen erneut Syrien angreifen und wartet nur auf das Zurückschießen der Russen, das man immer wieder provoziert.
Wenn die Russen zurückschießen wird man das Nato Bündnis anrufen und Russen und Syrer aus Syrien wegbomben.
Danach geht es nur noch darum ob Russland Atomwaffen einsetzt oder auch in der Ukraine aktiver wird.
Man zwingt Russland in einen verheerenden Krieg, mit lauter Provokationen.



> Du spielst das Spiel immer nur von einer Seite, komischerweise nicht von der anderen Seite. Syrien war für den Westen nur wichtig, so lange der IS eine Bedrohung darstellte, ansonsten sind die USA noch daran Interessiert die Kurden zu unterstützen.



Äh nein?! Die Präsidentschaft von Assad sollte beendet werden, deshalb unterstützte man mit seinen Partnern in der Region Radikale Kräfte um Baschar Al Assad zu stürzen.
Diese Strategie hat Russland zunichte gemacht und jetzt versucht man alles um Assad zu stürzen.
Es ist Teil von einer langen extrem gefährlichen Kampagne, die Anfang März gestartet wurde.



> Sonst gibt es außer der humanitären Katastrophe inklusive Flüchtlinge ,nichts von Interesse für den Westen in Syrien, deshalb hat er sich ja auch so lange rausgehalten.



Genau, es gibt nichts von Interesse in Syrien.
Sowas kann ja auch nur jemand wie du glauben.
Was hat denn der Westen (USA) mit der Unterstützung von Saudi-Arabien, Kuwait etc.. bisher in Syrien gemacht? Plätzchen gebacken?
Der Westen hat ganzen Osten Syriens mit einer Koalition gegen den IS annektiert.
Und jetzt wird aus diese Koalition gegen den IS, gerade eine Koalition gegen Russland und Syrien und dem Iran.



> Übrigens sind die Greultaten von Assad seit 2011 von hunderttausenden Syrern bestätigt worden, aber die sind wahrscheinlich alle gekauft, genauso wie die Menschen auf dem Maidan.



Die Menschen die ganz zu Anfang der Demonstrationen mehr Demooktratie wollten, waren sicher nicht gekauft.
Alles was danach kam (Bewaffnete Söldner als sogenannte Rebellen dargestellt) waren selbst nicht an einer Demoktratie interessiert.
Du kannst ja gerne mal die Demokraten die die Bundesregierung nach Wilmersdorf eingeladen hat, anschauen.
Mitglieder und Nahestehende der Muslimbrüderschaft. Sind natürlich totale Demokraten.

Dass du nach alle den Jahren die Strategie des Westens nicht verstanden hast, ist schon erstaunlich.
Völlig wurst wer das ist, die werden vom Westen Demokraten genannt.



> aus geostrategischen und religiösen Gründen und das alles ganz ohne den Westen.



Der Westen steht grade vor einer Bombardierung Syriens.
Es wird innerhalb weniger Tage Wochen oder Monaten einen massiven Einsatz von Giftgas in Idlib geben, natürlich von Assad.
Damit man endlich eingreifen und bombardieren kann, die Frage nach dem Sinn wird nicht mehr gestellt werden.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach einzelne Personen können kein Interesse daran haben etwas nur für Geld zu machen, das können nur die großen Medien?



Na gut, dass ich das nie behauptet habe, dass Einzelpersonen kein Interesse am Geld verdienen haben.
Mit allem wird heute Geld verdient, aber die Interessen der Politik werden primär in den Medien vertreten, dafür gib es Netzwerke um den Einfluss geltend zu machen, das ist alles belegt.



> Na gut zu wissen das alle außer den Medien definitiv kein Interesse daran haben sich auf Kosten der Naivität von Menschen zu bereichern.


 

Bitte zeigen wo ich das je behauptet habe.
Aber interessant dass du bei den großen Medien die teilw. von Oligarchen aufgekauft werden nicht den klar schlimmeren Einfluss siehst.
Alle Medien in den USA außer vielleicht Fox News und einige wenige feiern den völlig illegalen Schlag der USA gegen Syrien.
Da kannst du mal sehen, dass die Medien jeden Anstand verloren haben.


> Ehrlich Schaffe, wenn du das selber glaubst tust du mir leid...



Such dir nen anderen Strohmann.
Fragt sich wer so blöd ist im Kapitalismus kein Geld verdienen will...



Poulton schrieb:


> Nein, wurde er nicht. Seine "Arbeit" ist mittlerweile in weiten Teilen widerlegt und gilt als Fantasterei, Übertreibung und unkritische Übernahme aus Sekundärquellen.



Nein, ist sie keinesfalls, nur weil das irgendjemand in Wikipedia schreibt.
Wikipedia ist übrigens nicht immer der Weisheit letzter Schluss und oft politisch motiviert.

Du führst doch nur eine private Fehde gegen alles was nicht von den ultraglaubhaften Regierungen und deren Handlangern verzapft wird.
Wahrscheinlich bist du selbst in diesem Umfeld zu Hause, denn es ist offensichtlich, dass du alles dafür tust, eine kritische Sicht auf das Treiben der USA zu unterbinden, immer wieder mit dem Fehdebegriff Verschwörungstheorie.

Noch vor kurzem hast du die Tatsache, dass die USA in Syrien verdeckt unterwegs sind und Terroristen unterstützt haben geleugnet und heute schreibst du plötzlich diese Operation  sei ein alter Hut.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2018)

Sicherlich hat der Westen und die Amis an der Instablität Mitschuld. Aber Assad, Iran und Rußland als Opfer darzustellen ist auch nicht richtig. Die tragen alle dazu bei.


----------



## Don-71 (14. April 2018)

> Natürlich, der Westen plant schon seit 2001 Syrien, Iran, Lybien, Irak, Afghanistan und einige Afrikanische Länder anzugreifen, um den Bereich seines Einflussbereiches auszudehnen, vor allem will man den Iran angreifen.
> Geopolitisch ist hier vor allem die Ukraine wichtig, aber auch Syrien.
> Überall plant man Marionettenregierungen einzusetzen.
> Obama wollte Syrien durch die Unterstützung des IS und anderer in einer verdeckten Operation stürzen.




Solche lächerlichen Ansichten, sind echt nicht das Diskutieren wert, ich habe besseres zu tun!
Du musst aufpassen, dass du noch genug Aluminium für deinen Aluhut findest, das könnte gefährlich knapp werden, bei der Menge die du brauchst!


----------



## Schaffe89 (15. April 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Sicherlich hat der Westen und die Amis an der Instablität Mitschuld. Aber Assad, Iran und Rußland als Opfer darzustellen ist auch nicht richtig. Die tragen alle dazu bei.



Dann geh bitte mal zurück zum Irakkrieg und verfolge diese Kriege anhand einer Zeitlinie und erkläre mir bitte inwiefern der Iran oder Syrien dort unten zur Aktuellen Gefahr beitragen.
Inwiefern tragen Sie dazu bei? Und vor allem was hat Russland damit zu tun? Die haben sich da unten Jahrelang nicht mehr eingemischt und nur gemäß des Völkerrechts gehandelt, heißt sie sind auf Wunsch der Assad Regierung dort unten und Assad hat jedes Recht sein Land innerhalb seiner Grenzen zurückzuerobern.
Das heißt auch die USA und die Anti-IS Koalition müssen Assad sämtliches Territorium überschreiben.
Das Problem ist, dass sich der Westen nicht mehr an die UN Charta hält und nur noch das Faustrecht gilt.
Die alten Kolonialmächte USA, GB und Frankreich sind wieder am Zug, ohne Rücksicht auf die UN Charta zu nehmen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Solche lächerlichen Ansichten, sind echt nicht das Diskutieren wert, ich habe besseres zu tun!



Du schaust dir offenbar Quellen nicht an, auch wenn ich sie dir verlinke.
Wieder dein übliches Problem in jeder Diskussion.
Hier nochmal: Keine Friedensdividende | Telepolis

Wolfowitz:


> Our first objective is to prevent the re-emergence of a new rival, either on the territory of the former Soviet Union or elsewhere …(Übersetzung): Unser erstes Ziel ist es, das Wiederauftauchen eines neuen Rivalen entweder auf dem Territorium der ehemaligen Sowjetunion oder anderswo zu verhindern ...


Clark


> Ex-General Wesley Clark hat sich lange gewundert, warum schon kurz nach dem 11. September 2001 eine Liste der Länder im Pentagon kursierte, die jetzt "in Angriff" genommen werden. Regime-Change in 7 Ländern in den nächsten 5 Jahren: Irak, Syrien, Libanon, Libyen, Somalia, Sudan und am Ende das Kronjuwel Iran.


Friedman


> George Friedman, Chef des strategischen Think-Tanks Stratfor, hat es letztens ganz deutlich gesagt: Die Strategie der Amerikaner ist seit 100 Jahren, die Deutschen und Russen auseinander zu halten. Denn wenn Deutschland und Russland wirtschaftlich eng kooperieren, sind die Amerikaner außen vor. Die neue Ost-West-Spaltung ist also eine langfristig angelegte Strategie der Amerikaner.



"Der Schlussel liegt darin, als erster zu lugen" | Telepolis

Lies die Artikel mal und dann komm wieder, aber bitte ohne Beleidigungen, oder glaubst du ich hab das was du vorhin geschrieben hast nicht mitbekommen?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du musst aufpassen, dass du noch genug Aluminium für deinen Aluhut findest, das könnte gefährlich knapp werden, bei der Menge die du brauchst!



Ach Don, du bist zu diesem Thema einfach Null informiert und konsumierst wohl ausschließlich die Bild-Zeitung.
Anders kann ich mir das kaum mehr erklären.
Du könntest doch zur Abwechslung mal auch die Quellen lesen die verlinkt werden oder mal ein paar Gänge zurückschalten.

Die USA sind völlig paranoid was es anbelangt.
Kein anderes Land darf aufbegehren oder wirklich prosperieren.
Was glaubst du denn für was die USA ihr Militär primär einsetzen?
Sie setzen es ein um Druck auszuüben, quasi als Erpressung, wenn die sonstige Überzeugungskraft nicht ausreicht.



> Leider ist die Glaubwürdigkeit der US-Offiziellen und der amerikanischen Geheimdienste nunmehr auf dem Tiefststand. Man muss nur daran zurückdenken, wie die Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak bewiesen werden sollten. "Die Geheimdiensterkenntnisse und Fakten wurden um die Politik herum manipuliert", berichtete der Chef des britischen Geheimdienstes dem Premierminister Tony Blair am 23. Juli 2002, nachdem er am 20. Juli mit CIA-Direktor George Tennet im CIA-Hauptquartier gesprochen hatte.



Genauso läuft es jetzt auch wieder mit den Chemiewaffenangriffen in Syrien.
Manipulation bis zum abwinken und niemand merkt es.


----------



## Don-71 (15. April 2018)

> Ach Don, du bist zu diesem Thema einfach Null informiert und konsumierst wohl ausschließlich die Bild-Zeitung.
> Anders kann ich mir das kaum mehr erklären.
> Du könntest doch zur Abwechslung mal auch die Quellen lesen die verlinkt werden oder mal ein paar Gänge zurückschalten.



Bei aller Liebe Schaffe, du weißt gar nichts über mich, auch nicht was ich lese und wen ich kenne und welche Kontakte ich habe.
Die kompetenste Dame zu dem Thema, ist leider tragischerweise  letztes Jahr vestorben und die kannte ich z.B. persönlich, d.h. wir haben uns über diese Themen persönlich ausgetauscht.
Sylke Tempel – Wikipedia
Also erzähle mir nichts von der Bildzeitung etc. und das ich keine Ahnung habe.


----------



## Tekkla (15. April 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Assad hat jedes Recht sein Land innerhalb seiner Grenzen zurückzuerobern.


 Nur zur Erinnerung: Assad betreibt ein Regime, in dem Oppositionelle zu tausenden in Foltergefängnissen auf nimmer wiedersehen verschwinden/verschwanden.


----------



## Don-71 (15. April 2018)

> Assad hat jedes Recht sein Land innerhalb seiner Grenzen zurückzuerobern.



Ich bin äußerst gespannt wie er das bei den von der Türkei besetzten Gebieten anstellen will, aber wir werden das ja live und in Farbe sehen!
Auch die Kurden im Osten werden ihn vor massive Probleme stellen!

Woher wird das Geld für die Waffen und die Menschen kommen, um gegen die Türken und Kurden zu bestehen von was will er das Land wiederaufbauen, Fragen über Fragen....
Die EU holt für Assad jedenfalls keine finanziellen Kastanien aus dem Feuer.......

Vielleicht gibt es ja einen russischen Marschalplan, aber halt, die nagen ja auch am "Hungertuch", hat man ja schon bei der Griechenland Bettelei gesehen, dass da nichts zu holen ist.
Spannende Zeiten für den Herrn Assad.


----------



## Poulton (15. April 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nur zur Erinnerung: Assad betreibt ein Regime, in dem Oppositionelle zu tausenden in Foltergefängnissen auf nimmer wiedersehen verschwinden/verschwanden.


Das stört doch jemanden nicht, der sich eine starke AfD wünscht. Also eine Partei, die letztens erst eine Kuschelreise zu Assad gemacht hat um u.a. zu "beweisen", dass es ja gar keinen Grund gibt vor Assad zu fliehen und das man alle die aus Syrien geflohen sind, wieder dorthin abschieben soll.


----------



## Schaffe89 (15. April 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe Schaffe, du weißt gar nichts über mich, auch nicht was ich lese und wen ich kenne und welche Kontakte ich habe.



Ich weiß zumindest, dass du nicht dazu bereit bist, über obiges Thema vernünftig zu diskutieren, da du es schon wieder aussparst und jetzt keinen Ton mehr dazu sagst. Was soll das?
Gilt dein obiger beleidigender Vorwurf des Aluhuts jetzt noch? Oder ruderst du jetzt zurück und schreibst daher nichts mehr?



> Die kompetenste Dame zu dem Thema, ist leider tragischerweise  letztes Jahr vestorben und die kannte ich z.B. persönlich, d.h. wir haben uns über diese Themen persönlich ausgetauscht.



Um die Dame ist es aus politischer Sicht nicht besonders schade, denn sie war Chefredakteurin für das Magazin Internationale Politik und setze sich vor allem für eine Militarisierung Europas ein und wird für ihre Arbeit größenteils durch den Staat finanziert.
Ein finanziertes Propagandainstrument, ähnlich wie die Stiftung SWP.
Dazu hält sie nichts vom Völkerrecht und warb sogar für die Intervention im Irak Anno 2003.



> _„Der Verein versucht, aktiv die außenpolitische Meinungsbildung auf allen Ebenen zu beeinflussen. Seine Arbeit richtet sich an Entscheidungsträger in der deutschen Politik, Wirtschaft, Verwaltung, in NGOs, im Militär sowie an eine breite Öffentlichkeit. Die DGAP veröffentlicht zweimonatlich die Fachzeitschrift Internationale Politik.“_



Causa | Debattenportal

Sie vertrat auch die Ansicht, der Westen habe den Fehler gemacht sich aus dem Syrien Krieg rauszuhalten und das obwohl der Westen der Federführende Auslöser war.
Sie hat in vielen Artikeln schlicht und einfach für Kohle gelogen, hier mal ein Kommentar unter ihren Propagandaschriften.



> Liebe Frau Tempel,
> 
> leider sagen Sie nur die halbe Wahrheit. Keiner vernünftiger Mensch wird die Gräuel in Aleppo verharmlosen oder entschuldigen. ABER: die eigentliche Frage ist doch, wie konnte es dazu kommen. Da muss man die Ursachen nicht allein bei Assad und Putin suchen (die unstreitbar gewissenlose, brutale Machthaber sind), sondern im Westen bei bei Bush jr. und auch bei Kanzerlin Merkel.
> 
> ...



Und hier sieht man wieder deutlich was die Frau für einen Schwachsinn von sich gibt:



> Aber sich auf das Argument zu verlegen, dass militärische Mittel eine Lage nur verschlimmern würden, das ist im Zusammenhang mit Syrien reiner Zynismus.  Russland hat in enger Kooperation mit dem Iran durch den brutalen Einsatz militärischer Mittel die Lage eskaliert. Auf Kosten einer Zivilbevölkerung, die zu Hunderttausenden getötet wurde. Und die Lektion, die Russland daraus lernt?



Sie schiebt die Schuld für die Eskalation der Lage wirklich Russland und den Iran in die Schuhe.
Ganz toll, ganz so als hätte der unsägliche Krieg erst ende 2015 angefangen als Russland eingriff und vorher all die Jahre gar nichts gewesen wäre.
Ganz ehrlich, was soll man mit so einer Propagandistin, die sich immer als Friedensengel aufführt, aber dann selbst militärische Interventionen gut findet? Doppelmoral wo man hinschaut. Weil Al Nusra keine Flugzeuge hat, sind die wohl die Guten.


> Also erzähle mir nichts von der Bildzeitung etc. und das ich keine Ahnung habe.



Wenn du glaubst was dir die Silke Tempel erzählt hat, dann hast du dich noch unter dem Niveau der Bildzeitung informiert.
Zitat:


> Und: Im Zeitalter der postmodernen Propaganda, in der alles möglich und nichts mehr "wahr" oder auch nur faktisch ist, gewinnt jener, der am frechsten und am offensichtlichsten lügt und dem es auch nichts ausmacht, auf frischer Tat erwischt zu werden - sei es beim Lügen, Annektieren oder beim Datendiebstahl. Auf diesen Feld führt bislang unangefochten: Wladimir Wladimirowitsch Putin.



Auch wieder so eine Spezialistin die nur die Fehler auf Seiten der anderen sieht, das Assoziierungsabkommen ignoriert, den Putsch ignoriert, die Geopolitik der USA ignoriert, die Ernennung von Interimspräsidenten durch westl. Einfluss ignoriert und dann mit der Krim ankommt, obwohl der Westen in der Ukraine einen neuen Satellitenstaat installiert hat und sich die Bidens bereits an Gasfirmen bedienen.
Um diese Propagandistin, die immer nur die eine Seite kritisiert und Verfehlungen des Westens unter den Tisch fallen lässt - um die ist es aus politischer Sicht wirklich nicht schade.

Aus persönlicher Sicht, ist das wieder was völlig anderes, kann ja sehr nett sein die Frau.
Ich hab mit ihr 1x telefoniert und 1x den Presserat wegen Propaganda die sie in einem Gastbreitrag bei der Zeit vom Stapel ließ, eingeschalten und recht bekommen, kann dir gerne den Brief vom Presserat hier hochladen.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Nur zur Erinnerung: Assad betreibt ein Regime, in dem Oppositionelle zu tausenden in Foltergefängnissen auf nimmer wiedersehen verschwinden/verschwanden.


Hast du dazu einen Link?
Und die USA betreiben Foltergefängisse in ganz Europa und auch im Nahen Osten, unterstützten Islamisten mit Waffen und Militärberatern und greifen Länder ohne Mandat an.
Glaubst du in Saudi-Arabien gibt es keine Folter?



> Laut den jüngsten Berichten des Ausschusses für die Rechte des Kindes sind in Saudi-Arabien noch der Folter gleichkommende Verhörmethoden erlaubt. Diese Methoden werden oft von den Behörden eingesetzt, um Jugendliche zum Unterschreiben von Geständnissen zu zwingen.



Saudi-Arabiens unbeugsame Position zu Folter und Todesstrafe fur Jugendliche - Humanium • Wir verwirklichen Kinderrechte

Das interessiert aber nicht, da mit dem Westen strategisch verbündet.
Das soll kein Whataboutism sein, sondern dient zur Einschätzung, wie ehrlich die USA es denn meint.

Und bevor der Stellvertreterkrieg in Syrien ausgefochten wurde, war das Leben in Syrien weit liberaler, schon fast ähnlich wie in Israel bzw auf einen soliden Weg dorthin. Fauenrechte, Schutz von Minderheiten, Schutz von Christen etc.
Ich war 2009 in Syrien, in Damaskus und in Aleppo, Frauen mussten kein Kopftuch tragen, es gab Autokorsos und Feiernm sogar Alkohol wurde konsumiert.
Es geht bei den USA nicht primär darum Demokratien aufzubauen, sondern Gegner auszuschalten.
In welchen Land hat sich die letzten 25 Jahre nach dem Eingreifen der USA etwas demokratisiert?

Syrien war auf einem guten Weg demokratischer zu werden und danach zerstörte man das alles mit muslimisch geprägten Protesten.



> Nach Ansicht des türkischen Nahost-Experten Oytun Orhan vom Zentrum für strategische Nahost-Studien (Orsam) verleihe gerade dies den Demonstrationen in Syrien, und insbesondere in Darʿā, eine deutlich islamischere Komponente. Dabei verweist er darauf, dass Demonstranten als Parole häufig geäußert hätten: „Wir wollen Muslime, die an Gott glauben“.[SUP][52][/SUP] Für die Proteste in Homs und in Banias machte das syrische Innenministerium entsprechend radikale Salafisten verantwortlich.[SUP][53][/SUP][SUP][54][/SUP]



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bürgerkrieg_in_Syrien_seit_2011



Poulton schrieb:


> Das stört doch jemanden nicht, der sich eine starke AfD wünscht.



Und ich dachte du hältst dich mit deinen perversen Unterstellungen mal zurück.
Ich will garantiert keine starke AFD, sondern wenn überhaupt eine starke Linke und natürlich ist Folter abzulehnen.
Aber ich sehe nicht ein, wieso hier Assad als das Böse hingestellt wird, wenn andere das unter der Obhut der USA dauerhaft betreiben und keine Kritik kommt. Was glaubst du wieviele Leute in Saudi Arabien "verschwinden" und die haben keinen Krieg im eigenen Land gegen Halsabschneider und Islamisten.



> Also eine Partei, die letztens erst eine Kuschelreise zu Assad gemacht hat um u.a. zu "beweisen", dass es ja gar keinen Grund gibt vor Assad zu fliehen



Zufällig kenne ich viele Syrer persönlich und die fliehen nicht wegen Assad, sondern dem Krieg zwischen beiden Fronten.
Die meisten sind froh, dass Assad wieder die Kontrolle über das Land übernommen hat und man nun zurück kann.
Und die AFD fordert nicht nur die Rückkehr, sondern auch das Aufheben der Sanktionen gegen Assad, die nur de Bevölkerung schaden.
Es gibt keine Vertretung Deutschlands in Syrien, weil man Assad noch immer stürzen will. Realpolitik ist kaum mehr vorhanden.
Insofern kann man der AFD dafür sehr dankbar sein.



> und das man alle die aus Syrien geflohen sind, wieder dorthin abschieben soll.



Je schneller der Krieg beendet ist, desto schneller kann man auch wieder abschieben. Der Westen hat den Krieg mit dem Support der Halsabschneider und Al Nusra Kämpfern aber gezielt am Laufen gehalten.
Ich habe als Linker kein Problem Leute abzuschieben, wenn sie auch sicher sind.
Die Bundesregierung tut ja immer so, sich für Flüchtlinge einzusetzen, aber mehr Gelder für den UNHCR hat man nicht geben können und hat sie sogar massiv!!! gekürzt.

https://www.heise.de/tp/features/EU...r-syrische-Fluechtlinge-gekuerzt-3375668.html

Von 301 Millionen auf 143 Millionen gesenkt, was für tolle Helfer die in der Bundesregierung sind.
Und da lässt sich die Merkel noch mit Flüchtlingen noch ablichten. Ja wieso nicht. Die Flüchtlinge merken ja nicht, wenn sie verarscht werden, können kein Deutsch und haben häufig eine Medienkompetenz von Einzellern.
Eher verlogene Schw***e, die sich wirtschaftlich bereichern wollen und die guten Flüchtlinge die was können für den Arbeitsmarkt abgreifen wollen.
Diese eklatanten Widersprüche findest du in den Leitmedien nicht, da tat man so als wolle man den Flüchtlingen helfen, in Wirklichkeit hat man Gelder gekürzt und sie nach Deutschland gelockt -  aus rein wirtschaftlichen Gründen, anstatt Russland zu helfen das Land zu befrieden.

Stattdessen müssen das Erdogan, Putin, Assad und Rohani machen und die machen das bestimmt nicht so dolle, was  vor allem daran liegt, dass der Westen dieses Spiel nicht leiden kann.


----------



## Don-71 (15. April 2018)

Ach du ******** Schaffe89 ist auch noch AfD Fan?!

Naja, was soll man dazu noch sagen, wenn Leute es mit glasklaren Nazis halten!
Da ist ja dann alles gesagt.


> Um die Dame ist es aus politischer Sicht nicht besonders schade


Es war ein Fehler Frau Tempel hier zu erwähnen, du hast ja noch nichtmal Respekt vor den Toten, aber bei AfD Sympathisanten, die für mich absolut auf der gleichen Stufe stehen wie Nazi Sympathisanten, kann man auch nichts anderes erwarten!
Das ganze erklärt aber einiges!


----------



## Poulton (15. April 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach du ******** Schaffe89 ist auch noch AfD Fan?!


Siehe u.a.:


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Man kann nur hoffen, dass Linke und AFD stärker werden, die dem dann einen Riegel vorschieben.





PS: jungle.world - Syrien im Jahr eins nach...


----------



## Don-71 (15. April 2018)

Kommentar: Ein Prasident zum Furchten

Wobei Putin eher schlimmer ist, da absolut rational, strategisch und planerisch vorgehend im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten (militärisch, wirtschaftlich und finanziell) einzig und alleine fokusiert auf das Ziel , die UdSSR wiederherzustellen, deren Zerfall nach seinen eigenen Worten, die größte geopolitische Katastrophe des 20 Jh war!


----------



## Nightslaver (15. April 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Kommentar: Ein Prasident zum Furchten
> 
> Wobei Putin eher schlimmer ist, da absolut rational, strategisch und planerisch vorgehend im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten (militärisch, wirtschaftlich und finanziell) einzig und alleine fokusiert auf das Ziel , die UdSSR wiederherzustellen, deren Zerfall nach seinen eigenen Worten, die größte geopolitische Katastrophe des 20 Jh war!



Putin will keine UDSSR 2.0 wie sie bis Anfang der 1990er Jahre existiert hat, du reißt sein Zitat da völlig aus dem Kontext, er bezog es nur darauf das es eben kein geopolitisches Gegengewicht mehr zu den USA gibt, was gerade kleine Länder nach 1992 in die Bredulie brachte das sie nur noch die Wahl hatten dem Druck US-politischer Interessen nachzugeben, oder die Konsequenzen zu spüren, und in diesem Punkt hat er nicht völlig unrecht.

Was Putin definitiv will ist wieder ein geopolitisch bedeutsames Russland und das macht er mit seiner Außenpolitik auch deutlich, allerdings ist das etwas was die USA nicht wollen, weil das Gegenwind für ihre geopolitischen Interessen bedeutet. (allerdings scheint es bei den USA auch noch nicht völlig angekommen zu sein das China langsam auch offensive geopolitisches Handeln für sich entdeckt)...

Im Grunde will er nichts anderes als das was die USA auch machen, wie meinte Trump da vor nicht zulanger Zeit bei irgend einer Abstimmung über Sanktionen oder wo das war? "Sie sollten Dankbarkeit zeigen für das was die USA für sie tun und für unser vorhaben abstimmen. Wer nicht für uns stimmt ist gegen uns und dann werden wir halt den das Geld zur Förderung einstellen."

Eiskalte Erpressung, stimmt mit unserer politischen Linie überein, eine eigene Meinung / Ansicht steht euch nicht zu, hmm, wer verfährt noch so? Nach Russland chielen...

Allerdings ist der Zusammenbruch des Ostblock auch noch in einem anderen Punkt eine Katastrophe gewesen, in dem das unsere politischen Eliten siegestrunken meinten sich jetzt sozialpolitisch nicht mehr Mühe geben zu müssen da die Konkurenz ja weg war.
Am meisten für soziale Gerechtigkeit wurde während des kalten Krieges getan, danach wurde der Sozialstaat fast nur noch abgebaut.

Aber ist halt immer so, wenn es nur noch ein Monopol gibt ist das schlecht für den Markt (sowohl geopolitisch, als auch sozialpolitisch), weil dann braucht sich der Monopolist keine Mühe mehr geben, da er den Markt diktieren kann.
Nimm Intel und AMD, selbst ein schwächelnder Konkurent ist immer noch etwas besser als gar keiner.


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Putin will keine UDSSR 2.0 wie sie bis Anfang der 1990er Jahre existiert hat, du reißt sein Zitat da völlig aus dem Kontext, er bezog es nur darauf das es eben kein geopolitisches Gegengewicht mehr zu den USA gibt, was gerade kleine Länder nach 1992 in die Bredulie brachte das sie nur noch die Wahl hatten dem Druck US-politischer Interessen nachzugeben, oder die Konsequenzen zu spüren, und in diesem Punkt hat er nicht völlig unrecht.



Wieso muss es ein geopolitisches Gegenstück geben?
Die Chinesen haben die USA wirtschaftlich eh im Griff. Kaufen die Chinesen keine US Staatsanleihen mehr, sind die USA pleite.
Man könnte also schon eine Menge Druck ausüben.
Die Europäer haben wie immer das Problem, dass sie sich nicht einig sind, was sie wollen.

Und die Russen sind nun mal keine Wirtschaftsmacht. Solange das Öl billig ist, haben die Russen nichts zu melden. Da kann sich Putin noch so aufblasen, wie er will.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Dann geh bitte mal zurück zum Irakkrieg und verfolge diese Kriege anhand einer Zeitlinie und erkläre mir bitte inwiefern der Iran oder Syrien dort unten zur Aktuellen Gefahr beitragen.
> Inwiefern tragen Sie dazu bei? Und vor allem was hat Russland damit zu tun? Die haben sich da unten Jahrelang nicht mehr eingemischt und nur gemäß des Völkerrechts gehandelt, heißt sie sind auf Wunsch der Assad Regierung dort unten und Assad hat jedes Recht sein Land innerhalb seiner Grenzen zurückzuerobern.
> Das heißt auch die USA und die Anti-IS Koalition müssen Assad sämtliches Territorium überschreiben.
> Das Problem ist, dass sich der Westen nicht mehr an die UN Charta hält und nur noch das Faustrecht gilt.
> Die alten Kolonialmächte USA, GB und Frankreich sind wieder am Zug, ohne Rücksicht auf die UN Charta zu nehmen.


Ich hatte ja geschrieben, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass die Invasion im Irak damals ein großer Fehler war. Aber mit UN und Völkerrecht brauchst du mir nicht kommen. Da hält sich das Assad Regime genauso wenig dran wie Rußland. Wer gezielt Zivilisten und Kinder bombardiert ist kein bißchen besser.
Außerdem wird in syrischen Gefängnissen fleissig gefoltert und gemordet. Assad ist ein Tyrann und Massenmörder der vor nichts zurückschreckt.


----------



## compisucher (15. April 2018)

Hmmm...Assad hat prinzipiell das Recht, sein Land nach innen wie außen zu schützen.
Alle Protagonisten in diesem Krieg waren sich ja einig, dass man den IS ohne größere Rücksicht auch auf den zivilen Teil der Bevölkerungen vernichtet.

Die erlaubte Frage ist nun (unbedarft der Giftgasangriffe und deren Verursacher), mit wie viel Gewalt darf man gegen die eigene Zivilbevölkerung gehen?

Ich darf den derzeit aktuellen vergleich der 68 Bewegung in D. heranziehen.
Damals gab es auch den (zum Teil gewalttätigen) zivilen Ungehorsam der Zivilbevölkerung. 
Letztlich reichten Benno Ohnesorg als Mordopfer (witziger Weise durch einen Stasi-Mann) und das Attentat auf Rudi Dutschke, dass der Staat seine Räson einschränkte, es zu Parteigründungen kam (Grüne) und ein allgemeiner Wertewandel einsetzte.

Ich denke hier erkennt man sehr wohl die Strukturen und Vorgehensweisen einer Demokratie und die Handlungsweise einer Diktatur.

Assad hätte alle Chancen der Welt gehabt, sich mit den moderaten Oppositionskräften zu einigen, dennoch an der Macht zu bleiben und radikalislamische Tendenzen im Land zu unterbinden.
Er reiht sich somit in eine lange Liste bildungsferner und unstrategisch denkender Gewaltherrscher ein, deren Schicksal früher oder später absehbar sein wird.

Und obwohl mein ungeliebter Putin ansonsten ein schlaues Kerlchen ist, hat er genau hier auch einen elementaren strategischen Fehler begangen.
In dem er mit Assad den Schulterschluss übte, nahm er sich selbst die Chance, das Schwellenland Russland weiter zu entwickeln und genau dies, der wirtschaftliche Faktor , wird auch ihm irgendwann negativ angerechnet werden.
Und Chinas Xi, der schlauste Diktator derzeit weltweit, wird den Teufel tun, über ein bestimmtes Maß hinaus sich an Putin zu halten.
China braucht die ganze Welt zum exportieren, das unterentwickelte Russland ist hier völlig irrelevant für ihn.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und Chinas Xi, der schlauste Diktator derzeit weltweit, wird den Teufel tun, über ein bestimmtes Maß hinaus sich an Putin zu halten.
> China braucht die ganze Welt zum exportieren, das unterentwickelte Russland ist hier völlig irrelevant für ihn.


Ja China ist an militärischen Konflikten nicht interessiert so wie es scheint. Und konzentriert sich darauf seine Wirtschaftsleistung weiter zu erhöhen. Und weltweit Rohstoffe auszubeuten, besonders in Afrika.


----------



## Shooot3r (15. April 2018)

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der westen einen ATOM krieg mit den russen provozieren will. sie wollen auch keine militärische aktion der russen provozieren. wäre dies der fall, hätte eine oder mehrere raketen wohl " aus versehen" einen russischen stützpunkt bzw. soldaten/kriegsgerät getroffen.

Der westen provoziert, und das nicht zu knapp. auf allen ebenen . politisch militärisch usw. sollten den russen irgendwann mal der kragen platzen, braucht sich hier keiner zu wundern. ich verabscheue die usa mittlerweile. wer hat damals napalm benutzt, wer marschiert durch lügen in länder ein, und destabilisiert sie, um an öl ranzukommen? und  nun soll es ein krieg mit russland geben, der uns alle zerstört? die ersten russischen raketen werden sowieso auf deutschland fliegen. wir sind ja die arschlecker der usa und lagern deren atombomben. aber warte mal, wer hat ein riesiges erdgas vorkommen.....? für mich sind mittlerweile die usa die terroristen!


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2018)

Die USA haben früher systematisch schlimme Waffen eingesetzt das stimmt. Atomwaffen in Japan, Napalm in Vietnam.
Und ihr Weltpolitik ist agressiv.
Aber Rußland hat Afghanistan und Tschetchenien auch ganz schön hart zugeschlagen. Oder in der Ukraine (direkt und indirekt).  Ok, der Einsatz von Massenvernichtungswaffen ist mir von Rußland so nicht bekannt.
Natürlich ist es in von keiner Seite im Interesse einen Atomkrieg anzufangen.  Da sonst alles vorbei wäre...


----------



## Kuhprah (15. April 2018)

Stell Deutschland mal nicht so wicbtig hin. Die sind nicht wirklich relevant. Und US Atomwaffen lagern noch in anderen Ländern Europas... da ist D nur eines davon.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso muss es ein geopolitisches Gegenstück geben?
> Die Chinesen haben die USA wirtschaftlich eh im Griff. Kaufen die Chinesen keine US Staatsanleihen mehr, sind die USA pleite.
> Man könnte also schon eine Menge Druck ausüben.



Interessante Ansicht, leider nur fehlerbehaftet. Das ist (noch) eine gegenseitige Abhängigkeit was China und die USA angeht. Wenn die USA Pleite gehen zieht es China mit nach unten, nicht zuletzt da die Währungsreserven der Chinesen noch zu einem großen Teil aus Dollar bestehen.
Diese Abhängigkeit ist auch der Grund warum die Chinesen versuchen ihre Abhängigkeit vom Dollar zu brechen, es passt nicht zusammen eine frei von anderen agierende und diktierende Supermacht (das will China sein) sein zu wollen, aber von der Konkurenz (den USA) abhängig zu sein, auch der Grund warum die Chinesen 2016 den Yuan zur Weltreservewährung gemacht haben:

Chinesischer Yuan wird offiziell zur Weltwahrung

Auch in den USA dämmert es langsam das China nicht mehr das unterentwickelte Schwellenland der 1980 bis frühen 2000er Jahre ist, in dem man gute Geschäfte machen kann und das keine Konkurenz zum eigenen Supermachtsanspruch darstellt und versucht gegenzusteuern, unter anderem indem man durch billige Energiepreise (fraking usw.) und andere Anreize versucht wieder die Wirtschaftskraft zurück in die USA zu holen, oder zumindest aus China in von den USA besser kontrollierbare Länder zu lenken.

Aber die Chinesen stellen es zimlich schlau an, im Gegensatz zu den USA ködern sie (vor allem aktuell in Afrika) nicht nur mit billigen Waffen aus eigener Produktion sondern auch mit massiver Investition in Wirtschafts und Entwicklungshilfe, um sich so Märkte und Einfluss zu sichern, etwas was die USA seit dem kalten Krieg immer mehr verpennt haben und selbst während des kalten Krieges nur ungern gemacht haben.

In Afrika boomt das Wirtschaftswachstum in verschiedenen Staaten? Nicht dank des Westens, sondern weil die Chinesen massiv inverstieren und Kredite geben (mit der Empfehlung seine doch auch seine Staatsreserven statt in Dollar lieber in Yuan anzulegen) und der Westen und die USA sitzen da und schauen zu, bzw. arbeiten sich die USA an Russland ab.

Früher oder später wird es zum Konfrontation darum kommen (nein nicht zwingend militärisch) ob der Yuan den Dollar als starke Weltwährung ablöst und dann können die Chienesen die USA wirklich fertig machen (wenn sie nicht rechtzeitig reagieren), indem sie einfach keine Staatsanleihen mehr kaufen, aber den Tag möchte ich lieber nicht erleben, weil dann zieht es Europa, das ja ebenfalls auf den Dollar setzt mit runter, oder haben vorher den Herrn gewechselt indem wir auf Yuan umgestiegen sind...



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Europäer haben wie immer das Problem, dass sie sich nicht einig sind, was sie wollen.



Die Europäer haben das Problem das sie nicht erkennen das ihre vertrotelte Nationalstaatenkaleika sie Stück für Stück international irrelevant werden lässt. Die Zeiten sind vorbei wo ein nationaler "Zwerg" wie Frankreich außenpolitisch den Ton angeben konnte, bzw. den Hammer schwingen konnte, und die paar Geldscheine mit denen sie Wedeln die Bittsteller anlockte und sich dabei nur mit einem anderen europäischen Land wie England arangieren musste um sich nicht gegenseitig auf die Füße zu treten. Heute gibt es Big Player die größer und stärker sind (USA, China) und die bestimmen, oder werden bestimmen (Indien, was aber noch dauern wird, da Indien noch lange nicht soweit / an dem Punkt ist wie China), wer wieviel vom Kuchen abbekommt und wenn die Staaten in Europa nicht nur die sein wollen die sich um die Krümmel streiten wollen, die abfallen, dann sollte man endlich mal begreifen das man nur dann künftig eine Rolle mit am großen Tisch spielen wird wenn man endlich lernt das das Zeitalter des isolierten Nationalstaats vorbei ist und man außenpolitisch, wirtschaftlich, geopolitisch, geostrategisch und notfalls auch militärisch als eine (Europäische) Union auftreten muss.

Und das wird nur funktionieren wenn man sich endlich mal Gedanken darum macht wie man einen halbwegs effizienten europäischen Staatsaperat aufgebaut bekommt und nationale Kompetenzen an die EU abtritt und vor allem endlich aufhört aus nationen Wehwechen herraus alles abzulehnen.

Das muss doch mal in die Köpfe reingehen, vor allem wo man seit dem Ende des Zweiten Weltkriegs bereits sieht wohin die Reise geht und die "Weltmächte" in Europa es in zwei verdammten Weltkriegen geschaft haben ihre führende Rolle in der Welt an die USA und UDSSR abzugeben / zu verlieren und seitdem ist die Reise immer weiter in jene Richtung gegangen (das man abhängiger Schoßhund der Großmächte ist) und hat sich nicht umgekehrt. Da verstehe wer will wie man der Ansicht sein kann das Nationalstaatentum aus dem 19 und 20 Jhr. eine Lösung wäre, um in der Welt des 21 Jhr. mitreden / mitbestimmen zu dürfen...



Threshold schrieb:


> Und die Russen sind nun mal keine Wirtschaftsmacht. Solange das Öl billig ist, haben die Russen nichts zu melden. Da kann sich Putin noch so aufblasen, wie er will.



Das dürfte Putin durchaus bewust sein, das Russland mit Rohstoffen alleine auf Dauer keinen Blumentopf gewinnen wird, nicht umsonst ist er ja auch bemüht darum das die russische Wirtschaft autarker und konkurenzfähiger wird und es scheint ja bis dato erstmal auch zu funktionieren, nicht umsonst wächst die russische Wirtschaft, trotz Sanktionen und Gegensanktionen:

Wirtschaftswachstum: Russlands Fassade glanzt wieder | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Tekkla (15. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Europa hat das Problem das sie nicht erkennen das ihre vertrotelte Nationalstaatenkaleika sie Stück für Stück international irrelevant werden lassen. Die Zeiten sind vorbei wo ein nationaler "Zwerg" wie Frankreich außenpolitisch den Ton angeben konnte, bzw. den Hammer schwingen konnte, und die paar Geldscheine mit denen sie Wedeln die Bittsteller anlockte und sich dabei nur mit einem anderen europäischen Land wie England arangieren musste um sich nicht gegenseitig auf die Füße zu treten. Heute gibt es Big Player die größer und stärker sind (USA, China) und die bestimmen, oder werden bestimmen (Indien, was aber noch dauern wird, da Indien noch lange nicht soweit / an dem Punkt ist wie China), wer wieviel vom Kuchen abbekommt und wenn die Staaten in Europa nicht nur die sein wollen die sich um die Krümmel streiten wollen, die abfallen, dann sollte man endlich mal begreifen das man nur dann künftig eine Rolle mit am großen Tisch spielen wird wenn man endlich lernt das das Zeitalter des isolierten Nationalstaats vorbei ist und man außenpolitisch, wirtschaftlich, geopolitisch, geostrategisch und notfalls auch militärisch als eine (Europäische) Union auftreten muss.
> 
> Und das wird nur funktionieren wenn man sich endlich mal Gedanken darum macht wie man einen halbwegs effizienten europäischen Staatsaperat aufgebaut bekommt und nationale Kompetenzen an die EU abtritt und vor allem endlich aufhört aus nationen Wehwechen herraus alles abzulehnen.
> 
> Das muss doch mal in die Köpfe reingehen, vor allem wo man seit dem Ende des Zweiten Weltkriegs bereits sieht wohin die Reise geht und die "Weltmächte" in Europa es in zwei verdammten Weltkriegen geschaft hat seine führende Rolle in der Welt an die USA und UDSSR abzugeben / zu verlieren und seitdem ist die Reise immer weiter in jene Richtung gegangen und hat sich nicht umgekehrt. Da verstehe wer will wie man der Ansicht sein kann das Nationalstaatentum aus dem 20 Jhr. eine Lösung wäre...



Weise Worte!


----------



## Tekkla (15. April 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Hast du dazu einen Link?


 Nur ein Beispiel von sehr vielen. 
Vermisst! Syriens geheime Kriegswaffe | ARTE

Wenn du mehr willst, dann suche mal bei google und lege fest, dass du nur Ergebnisse vor 2010 sehen willst.


----------



## Schaffe89 (15. April 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach du ******** Schaffe89 ist auch noch AfD Fan?!



Jetzt kommen die Beleidigungen immer mehr durch.
Ich bin kein Fan der AFD, sondern teile gewisse Thesen der AFD, in der Regel aber befinde ich mich eher bei der Wagenknecht Linken.



> Naja, was soll man dazu noch sagen, wenn Leute es mit glasklaren Nazis halten!
> Da ist ja dann alles gesagt.



Nein, wie lustig, jetzt kommt der Nazivorwurf.
Auf genau welcher Grundlage denn? Ich will nur dann abschieben, wenn es für die Menschen auch Unterstützung und Frieden gibt, dorthin wo sie abgeschoben werden und die Bundesregierung tut aus meiner Sicht nichts, die Lage in Syrien zu befrieden, sondern fordert weiter den Sturz von Assad, was ich nicht für Realpolitik halte.



> Es war ein Fehler Frau Tempel hier zu erwähnen, du hast ja noch nichtmal Respekt vor den Toten,



Natürlich habe ich Respekt vor den Toten, das muss noch lange nicht heißen, dass ich die Einschätzung von Frau Sylke Tempel teile, die eine Propagandaorganisation der Bundesregierung geleitet hat von denen auch die Gelder kamen.
Und aus politischer Sicht finde ich nicht, dass es schlecht ist, wenn es eine Person weniger gibt die durch einseitige Propaganda versucht die Konfrontation weiter voranzutreiben.
So erreicht man leider nichts. Man wird nur dann etwas erreichen wenn man auch eigene Fehler sieht.
Das ist die Vorraussetzung für eine friedliche Lösung und leider kommen immer mehr Leute an die Macht, die sich um eigene Fehler nicht scheren.



> aber bei AfD Sympathisanten, die für mich absolut auf der gleichen Stufe stehen wie Nazi Sympathisanten,



Interessante Meinung die du da hast. Aber leider entspricht sie nicht der Realität.
Die AFD ist das was die CDU noch vor ca 10 Jahren war.
Die Thesen der AFD zu Flüchtlingen konnte man noch 2005 von der Merkel persönlich in Reden hören wo sie sagte Multikulti sei gescheitert.



> Das ganze erklärt aber einiges!



Es erklärt höchstens dass du nicht bereit bist kontrovers zu diskutieren.
Kommt eigentlich noch etwas zu der letzten Diskussion bezüglich dem Vorwurf des Aluhuts?
Hast du dir die Quellen nun schonmal durchgelesen?



Poulton schrieb:


> Siehe u.a.:_Man kann nur hoffen, dass Linke und AFD stärker werden, die dem dann einen Riegel vorschieben._



Danke Poulton, denn erstaunlicherweise haben Linke und AFD was die Politik für das Ausland angeht oft ziemlich identische Ansichten.
Bessere Beziehungen zu Russland, weniger Kriegseinsätze.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wobei Putin eher schlimmer ist, da absolut rational, strategisch und planerisch vorgehend im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten (militärisch, wirtschaftlich und finanziell) einzig und alleine fokusiert auf das Ziel , die UdSSR wiederherzustellen, deren Zerfall nach seinen eigenen Worten, die größte geopolitische Katastrophe des 20 Jh war!



Nein, nein das war aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, lese die originale Rede bitte komplett.
Putin versucht vielmehr die weitere geopolitische Ausdehnung der USA zu bremsen.
Putin erweitert ja seinen Einflussbereich nicht, er verliert Ihn immer mehr so stehen die Fakten.

Das wird ja gerne umgedreht, das widerspricht aber komplett den Fakten.

Putin hat den Einfluss in die Ukraine verloren, den Einfluss in halb Syrien.
Wenn du mal ein bisschen überlegst wirst du merken, dass es vor allem um Russlands Militärhäfen geht.
Tartus und auf der Krim.

Man wollte beide Militärhäfen unter die Kontrolle der NATO, bzw der USA bringen oder Vasallen der USA.
Was glaubst du wieso sich Russland gezwungen sah die Krim zu annektieren? Weil die friedliche Übergabe der Macht in der Ukraine gescheitert war. Also vor der illegalen Handlung Putins ging eine illegale Handlung vorraus, die drohte die ganze Ukraine zu destabilisieren.
So Putsche sind eigentlich nicht so doll, um ein Chaos zu verhindern, sondern eher dafür geeignet erst eins auszulösen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso muss es ein geopolitisches Gegenstück geben?



Damit die USA keine illegalen Kriege mehr führen kann.
Die USA führen ja vor allem die Kriege im Nahen Osten, damit dort unten niemand gegen Israel aufbegehren kann.
Anstatt zu Reden und zu verhandeln, wird immer wieder gebombt, damit Israel keine Gegner bekommt.
Siehe die Erklärung von Wolfowitz.


> Die Chinesen haben die USA wirtschaftlich eh im Griff. Kaufen die Chinesen keine US Staatsanleihen mehr, sind die USA pleite.
> Man könnte also schon eine Menge Druck ausüben.



Dafür haben die USA ihr Militär weltweit aufgestellt, um eben damit Druck auszuüben.
Allerdings haben die Chinesen noch viele Dollar auf der hohen Kante, die erstmal umgeschichtet werden müssen.
Ich sehe da eher einen Patt was die Wirtschaftsmacht angeht, aber es entwickelt sich weiter so, dass die USA wohl klein Bei geben müssen, oder halt selbst anfangen müssen mehr zu investieren um sich selbst zu stärken.



> Und die Russen sind nun mal keine Wirtschaftsmacht. Solange das Öl billig ist, haben die Russen nichts zu melden. Da kann sich Putin noch so aufblasen, wie er will.



Die Russen sorgen gerade für ein Ende der illegalen Kriege der USA im Nahen Osten.
Denn wenn Russland es schafft dass Assad nicht gestürzt wird, dann muss Israel mal anfangen zu Reden anstatt zu bombardieren.

Wer sagt eigentlich, dass sich der Iran und Israel nicht einigen können, wenn sogar Saudi Arabien auf Israel zugeht und Ihnen ein Existenzrecht zuspricht? Das ist halt mal die Frage.



compisucher schrieb:


> Und obwohl mein ungeliebter Putin ansonsten ein schlaues Kerlchen ist, hat er genau hier auch einen elementaren strategischen Fehler begangen.
> In dem er mit Assad den Schulterschluss übte, nahm er sich selbst die Chance, das Schwellenland Russland weiter zu entwickeln und genau dies, der wirtschaftliche Faktor , wird auch ihm irgendwann negativ angerechnet werden.



Ich sehe in deinen Kommentaren ein hohes Maß an Logik, ich teile deinen Überlegungen weitgehend.
Es war strategisch nicht klug von Putin sich so weit in den Syrienkrieg hineinziehen zu lassen, aber ich denke es war von Putin zu Beginn des Krieges nicht vorgesehen Assad die Stange zu halten, sondern es geht vielmehr darum die Militärbasen in Tartus zu halten.
Ich denke das ist die klare Motivation für Putin in Syrien, denn wenn eine westliche Marionettenregierung an die Macht kommt, dürften die Basen ganz schnell in der Kritik stehen.

Man muss bei diesen Dingen rein an Geostrategie denken, nicht an die Menschen.
Die Menschen sind den USA und vielleicht auch Russland völlig egal.


Lawrow: OPCW-Bericht im Fall Skripal wurde manipuliert | STERN.de

Übrigens ist es offensichtlich, dass kein Novichok, sondern BZ eingesetzt wurde.



> BZ wirkt anticholinerg und parasympathikolytisch. Die Vergiftungssymptome sind daher auch ähnlich zu anderen Anticholinergika wie Scopolamin und Atropin. Die wirksame Dosis wird mit 5 μg/kg angegeben; die Dosis, die für Handlungsunfähigkeit notwendig ist, mit etwa 9 μg/kg, und die im Tierversuch zu 50 % tödliche Dosis (Halb-Letale Dosis oder LD[SUB]50[/SUB]) mit 25 bis 100 mg/kg (Maus, i.p.).Zuerst stellen sich Kopfschmerzen, Verwirrung, Halluzinationen, dann Angstzustände, Konzentrationsstörungen, allgemeine Unruhe im Wechsel mit apathischen Phasen ein. Nach kurzer Zeit ist der Betroffene in einem Zustand völligen Realitätsverlusts. Er hat keinen bewussten Kontakt mehr zu seiner Umwelt.
> Körperlich sind trockene Schleimhäute, gerötete Haut und Verstopfung sowie starke Pupillenerweiterung zu beobachten.
> Die durchschnittliche Wirkungsdauer beträgt 3 Tage. Es ist aber bis zu 6 Wochen lang ein Rückfall einzelner Symptome möglich. Von betroffenen Soldaten wurde berichtet, dass es in Einzelfällen zu dauerhaften Wesensänderungen kam.
> Für die militärische Bedeutung ist entscheidend:
> ...




Die Wirkung von Novichok ist sofort tödlich, die Wirkung von BZ passt wunderbar zu dem Zustand des Polizisten, Julia Skirpal und Sergej Skripal.
Es wird wie eine Art Schlafmittel und setzt den Körper außer Gefecht und ist nur in den seltensten Fällen mit bleibenden Schäden verbunden.

Julia Skripal dazu:



> Alles ist gut. Er ruht sich aus und schläft. Alle sind bei Gesundheit. Niemand hat irreparable Schäden. Ich werde bald (aus dem Krankenhaus) entlassen. Alles ist okay."



Somit ist Novichok auszuschließen und sehr naheliegend dass BZ zum Einsatz kam.
Der Westen wird mit seinem Unsinn definitiv nicht durchkommen.

Die hohe A234 Konzentration hätte unweigerlich zum sofortigen Tod geführt, da gibt es keine Heilung mehr.

Der Westen ist fleißig am Manipulieren, die Wikipediaeinträge, die von einer irreversiblen Wirkung sprechen, werden umgeändert und in richtige Formen umgegossen.

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spezial:Mobiler_Unterschied/176218076

Ein Gewisser Lämpel...

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benutzer:Lämpel


Hab den Artikel wieder in die ursprüngliche Form zurückgesetzt.

https://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Nowitschok&stable=0#Wirkung,_Varianten_und_Komponenten

Also langsam wird es immer offensichtlicher. Mittlerweile kann man nur noch lachen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und gleich ist man geblockt, wenn man die ursprüngliche nicht manipulierte Version in Wikipedia beibehalten möchte.

Diese Stelle hier versuchte man zu streichen:



> Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen bekannten AChE-Hemmern kommt es, wie bei anderen Nervenkampfstoffen, beispielsweise VX, zu einer irreversiblen Änderung in der AChE.


----------



## Poulton (15. April 2018)

Wikipedia:Vandalismusmeldung – Wikipedia
Ob man dort mal dezent darauf hinweisen sollte, dass du dich hier mit deinem Vandalismus brüstest? Fehlt nur noch der Einsatz von Sockenpuppen und der Aufruf zum Edit-War, wie man es von bekannten Truthern kennt. 
und nun: husch husch zurück auf die Ignore.


----------



## Schaffe89 (15. April 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wikipedia:Vandalismusmeldung – Wikipedia
> Ob man dort mal dezent darauf hinweisen sollte, dass du dich hier mit deinem Vandalismus brüstest?



Was soll daran "Vandalismus" sein, wenn man klar manipulierte Texte wieder in den ursprünglichen Zustand versetzen will?
Ich habe den Screenshot nicht umsonst gemacht.
Hier wurde von x Menschen eine Manipulation in Wikipedia aufgedeckt, die schon länger in Foren angemerkt wurde.



> Fehlt nur noch der Einsatz von Sockenpuppen und der Aufruf zum Edit-War, wie man es von bekannten Truthern kennt.



Wieder mal der nächste Beweis dass du nicht in der Lage bist das Problem bei Wikpedia zum Artikel Nowitschok zu diskutieren, sondern nur auf provokativen Krawall gebürstet bist.
Ich habe den Artikel normal geändert, d.h. in den ursprünglichen Zustand zurückversetzt.



> und nun: husch husch zurück auf die Ignore



Husch husch zurück in die Schmoll-Ecke.
Dir glaubt sowieso niemand mehr, wenn du jedes mal zu Beleidigungen zurückgreifst und den Sachverhalt an sich nicht diskutierst, sondern mit Diskreditierungen antwortest.

Es wurde klar der irreversible Charakter und die Wirkung von Novichok geändert, ohne dass das einen wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund hätte.
Das hat lediglich den Hintergrund der Geschehnisse in Großbritannien, weil man einen Ausweg braucht wieso die Skripals doch dem Tod von der Schippe gesprungen sind.

ALT


> Das Nervengift zählt zur Gruppe der [[Acetylcholinesterase]]-Hemmer. Acetylcholinesterase (AChE) ist ein [[Enzym]], welches normalerweise den [[Neurotransmitter]] [[Acetylcholin]] in den [[Synapse]]n abbaut. Das Nervengift blockiert das [[aktives Zentrum|aktive Zentrum]] des Enzyms, was durch den verhinderten Abbau des Acetylcholins zu einer Dauererregung führt mit [[Muskelkontraktion|Kontraktion]] aller [[Muskel]]n und anschließenden Lähmungen. Die Opfer sterben durch die Hemmung der Atmung und des [[Herzmuskel]]s. Typische Symptome sind Schaum vor dem Mund, lautloses Erbrechen und allgemeiner Verlust der Körperfunktionen. *Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen bekannten AChE-Hemmern kommt es, wie bei anderen Nervenkampfstoffen, beispielsweise VX, zu einer irreversiblen Änderung in der AChE. *Die aktive Stelle liegt in einer 20 [[Ångström (Einheit)|Ångström]] tiefen Tasche im Enzym und besteht aus einer katalytischen Triade, bestehend aus den [[Aminosäure]]n [[Serin]], [[Histidin]] und [[Glutamin]], an der die Spaltung des Acetylcholins stattfindet, und an der gegenüberliegenden Seite, einer anionischen Stelle, an der das Stickstoffatom anbindet (sowie weiteren Stellen, wie einer Tasche für die [[Acylgruppe]] des Acetylcholins).<ref>Hay Dvir, Israel Silman, Michal Harel, Terrone Rosenberry, Joel Sussman: ''Acetylcholinesterase: From 3D Structure to Function'', [[Chem. Biol. Interact.]], Band 187, 2010, S. 10–22, Figure 7,8, {{PMC|2894301}}. Es gibt weitere aktive Stellen wie die periphere anionische Stelle, die in erster Linie für andere Klassen von AChE-Hemmern wichtig sind.</ref> Der Phosphorsäureester-Anteil [[Phosphorylierung|phosphoryliert]] das für die Funktion wesentliche Serin (mit einer kovalenten Bindung) – ein Vorgang, der im Endergebnis irreversibel ist, da anschließend eine ''Alterung'' der Aminosäure stattfindet. Bekannte, bei anderen Nervenkampfstoffen eingesetzte [[Oxime]], die in einem sehr frühen Stadium durch Komplexbildung und Lösung der Bindung des Nervenkampfstoffs an der aktiven Stelle der Acetylcholinesterase wirken, sind wahrscheinlich nur sehr begrenzt wirksam, wenn überhaupt. Außerdem werden bei Nervenkampfstoffen [[Atropin]] sowie andere [[Anticholinergikum|Anticholinergika]] gegeben, um die Wirkung des Acetylcholins entgegenzuwirken da es die Acetylcholin-Rezeptoren des [[Parasympathikus|parasympathischen]] Systems blockiert.<ref>Lars Fischer: [Skripal-Attentat: 6 Antworten zu Nowitschok-Kampfstoffen - Spektrum der Wissenschaft ''6 Antworten zu Nowitschok-Kampfstoffen''], Spektrum.de vom {{datum|13|03|2018}}, abgerufen am {{datum|14|03|2018}}.</ref> Da das Acetylcholin bei Blockade der AChE nicht mehr abgebaut wird, sind auch die Acetylcholin-Rezeptoren blockiert.



NEU



> Das Nervengift zählt zur Gruppe der [[Acetylcholinesterase]]-Hemmer. Acetylcholinesterase (AChE) ist ein [[Enzym]], welches normalerweise den [[Neurotransmitter]] [[Acetylcholin]] in den [[Synapse]]n abbaut. Das Nervengift blockiert das [[aktives Zentrum|aktive Zentrum]] des Enzyms, was durch den verhinderten Abbau des Acetylcholins zu einer Dauererregung führt mit [[Muskelkontraktion|Kontraktion]] aller [[Muskel]]n und anschließenden Lähmungen. Die Opfer sterben durch die Hemmung der Atmung und des Herzmuskels. Typische Symptome sind Schaum vor dem Mund, Erbrechen und allgemeiner Verlust der Körperfunktionen.
> Der Kampfstoff [[Phosphorylierung|phosphoryliert]] das für die Funktion wesentliche [[Serin]] im [[Aktives Zentrum|Aktiven Zentrum]] der Acetylcholinesterase – ein Vorgang, der irreversibel ist, da anschließend eine ''Alterung'' der Aminosäure stattfindet. Die bei anderen Nervenkampfstoffen wirksamen [[Oxime]], die in einem sehr frühen Stadium durch Komplexbildung die Lösung der Bindung des Nervenkampfstoffs bewirken, sind allenfalls sehr begrenzt wirksam. [[Atropin]] sowie andere [[Anticholinergikum|Anticholinergika]] können der Acetylcholinflutung entgegenwirken, da sie die Acetylcholin-Rezeptoren des [[Parasympathikus|parasympathischen]] Systems blockieren<ref>Lars Fischer: [Skripal-Attentat: 6 Antworten zu Nowitschok-Kampfstoffen - Spektrum der Wissenschaft ''6 Antworten zu Nowitschok-Kampfstoffen''], Spektrum.de vom {{datum|13|03|2018}}, abgerufen am {{datum|14|03|2018}}.</ref>, ihre Wirksamkeit ist ebenfalls sehr begrenzt und auf ein sehr frühes Stadium beschränkt.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. April 2018)

Tja, jeder kann unter Trump Ziel von Sanktionen werden, selbst wenn er sich erstmal eigentlich scheinbar nicht viel hat zu Schulden kommen lassen, da reicht es schon ein russisches Unternehmen zu sein, naja "America First" and " schützt die amerikanische Metalindustrie" halt.
Wilkür für Trumps Protektionismus und jeder der sich dem widersetzt könnte selbst ins Visier geraten:



> Womöglich ist der Aluminium-Magnat Deripaska allerdings noch aus einem  zweiten Grund in den Fokus gerückt: Rusal ist der* zweitgrößte  Aluminium-Produzent der Welt*, China ausgenommen. Und Trump hat sich  öffentlich dem *Schutz von Amerikas Metall-banche* verschrieben.
> 
> Russland-Sanktionen: Wie die USA unter Investoren Panik sahen - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Ist die Abhängigkeit von einer Großmacht nicht etwas tolles? 

Naja, zumindest die amerikanische Metalbranche dürfte sich ja dann bald über diese "Subventionen" von höchster US-Stelle freuen und ihren Umsatz steigern...


----------



## compisucher (15. April 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Es war strategisch nicht klug von Putin sich so weit in den Syrienkrieg hineinziehen zu lassen, aber ich denke es war von Putin zu Beginn des Krieges nicht vorgesehen Assad die Stange zu halten, sondern es geht vielmehr darum die Militärbasen in Tartus zu halten.
> Ich denke das ist die klare Motivation für Putin in Syrien, denn wenn eine westliche Marionettenregierung an die Macht kommt, dürften die Basen ganz schnell in der Kritik stehen.
> 
> Man muss bei diesen Dingen rein an Geostrategie denken, nicht an die Menschen.
> Die Menschen sind den USA und vielleicht auch Russland völlig egal.



Das ist so, ich versuche ebenfalls, rein logisch und strategisch zu denken und daraus Rückschlüsse auf die Entscheidungen zu ziehen.
Na ja, meist ein Versuch, manchmal kann man gar nicht so perfide um die Ecke denken, wie manch ein Staatenregent es tut...

Der größte Fehler im Syrienengagement Putins war der Einsatz von Bodentruppen.
Maximal Nadelstiche mit Spezialeinheiten machen Sinn, die Gefahr ist viel zu groß, als dass es ein zweites Afghanistan, Vietnam oder dergleichen wird.
Zumal mit eigenen Einheiten auf dem Boden die Luftwaffe viel weniger effektiv im Sinne von rücksichtslos tödlich operieren kann.


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2018)

Gestern hatte Wolfgang Ischinger etwas interessantes bei "Anne Will" gesagt

"Rußland hat gar nicht die Ressourcen um einen größeren und längeren Krieg zu führen. Da es gerade mal das Bruttoinlandsprodukt in Höhe von Italien hat."

So ähnlich war der Wortlaut.

Ok das mag stimmen... aber sie haben Atomwaffen die funktionieren. Wobei ich nicht glaube das sie so wahnsinnig wären auf den Knopf zu drücken. Kim Jong Un traue ich das eher zu...


----------



## compisucher (16. April 2018)

Das ist so, werter Headcrash.
Als Beispiel:
Das aktuelle Verteidigungsbudget Russlands ist in etwa so hoch wie Deutschland, sogar offiziell   mit 38,6 Mrd. Euro angegeben:
Russischer Verteidigungsetat wird 2019 um 27 Milliarden Rubel steigen - russland.CAPITAL

Deutscher Verteidigungsetat 2018, 38,5 Mrd. Euro:
Entwicklung des Verteidigungshaushalts | BMVg.de

Dabei gilt es zu bedenken, dass die Instandhaltung der atomaren Waffen Russlands alleinig ca. 5 Mrd. Euro/Jahr beanspruchen und die Instandhaltung ihres einzigen Flugzeugträgers ebenfalls mit knapp 1 Mrd. Euro in 2018 zu Buche schlägt.
Der russische Syrieneinsatz dürfte dieses Jahr in Summe auch die 1 Mrd. Euro-Grenze überschreiten:
Russischer Militareinsatz in Syrien – Wikipedia

Wobei mir die äußerst unpräzise Sprache von Herrn Ischinger jedesmal auffällt, tut so, als wüsste er alles und kann als Person der Öffentlichkeit nicht mal gescheites Deutsch:

RESSOURCEN hat Russland en masse, es hat kein Geld und die Einführung moderner Waffensysteme kostet ungleich mehr, als die vorhandenen meist veralteten Systeme.


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wobei mir die äußerst unpräzise Sprache von Herrn Irschinger jedesmal auffällt, tut so, als wüsste er alles und kann als Person der Öffentlichkeit nicht mal gescheites Deutsch:
> 
> RESSOURCEN hat Russland en masse, es hat kein Geld und die Einführung moderner Waffensysteme kostet ungleich mehr, als die vorhandenen meist veralteten Systeme.


Vielleicht habe ich das Zitat auch nicht  richtig wiedergegeben und er hat ein anderes Wort verwendet.  Deswegen schrieb ich das der Wortlaut so ähnlich war.


----------



## JePe (16. April 2018)

Hier kann man ein paar Zitatfetzen nachlesen.


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2018)

Ja ok. Im Kern stimmt es ja... was ich geschrieben habe. Mein Gedächtnis ist nicht mehr ganz so gut... bin ein alter Mann.

Edit: Golineh Atai ist übrigens eine intelligente und attraktive Frau. Aber das tut hier nicht viel zur Sache.


----------



## Tekkla (16. April 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Lawrow: OPCW-Bericht im Fall Skripal wurde manipuliert | STERN.de
> 
> Übrigens ist es offensichtlich, dass kein Novichok, sondern BZ eingesetzt wurde.



Nein. Siehe dazu Skripal: Russland zieht Schweiz in den Fall hinein


----------



## compisucher (16. April 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Edit: Golineh Atai ist übrigens eine intelligente und attraktive Frau. Aber das tut hier nicht viel zur Sache.


Manchmal sind es die Kleinigkeiten, die einen Abend als angenehm in Erinnerung bleiben...


----------



## JePe (19. April 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Lawrow: OPCW-Bericht im Fall Skripal wurde manipuliert | STERN.de
> 
> Übrigens ist es offensichtlich, dass kein Novichok, sondern BZ eingesetzt wurde.



OPCW: Es gab keine andere Chemikalie.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. April 2018)

Kim Jong Un: Trump bestatigt Nordkorea-Gesprache "auf hochster Ebene" | ZEIT ONLINE

Interessante Entwicklung. Schauen wir mal, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## RtZk (26. April 2018)

Letztendlich würde es mich freuen, wenn Korea wiedervereinigt werden könnte, so wie es auch mit Deutschland passiert ist, denn beide haben etwas gemeinsam, sie wurden gegen ihren Willen auseinander gerissen. 
Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass es möglich ist vor einem Tod Kim Jong Un's oder einer militärischen Intervention seitens China's mit dem Ziel eines freiheitlichen vereinigten Koreas ( was aber wohl unwahrscheinlich ist).
Kim Jong Un hätte sowieso keinen Weltkrieg geschweige denn einen Atomkrieg auslösen können, es ist doch noch nicht einmal bekannt ob seine Sprengköpfe den Wiedereintritt in die Atomsphäre überstehen oder verglühen, wobei ich doch sagen muss, dass ich verstehe weshalb sie Atomwaffen entwickelt haben, allerdings bevor sie nicht funktionierende SSBN's oder ein gewaltiges Radarnetz besitzen bringen sie ihnen gar nichts.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. April 2018)

Soweit ich weiß, verlassen Kurz- und Mittelstreckenraketen die Atomsphäre gar nicht. Und damit könnte Kim Jong-Un immerhin Seoul, Tokio und Peking (sowie weitere asiatische Großstädte in diesen Ländern und anderen erreichen).

https://www.welt.de/img/politik/aus...9047-ci23x11-w1136/DWO-Nordkorea-mt-2-jpg.jpg

Ich nehme mal an, dass die Gefahr wohl durchaus real ist. Zumal Seoul auch in Reichweite der konventionellen Artillerie und Raketenwaffen der nordkoreanischen Armee ist.


----------



## compisucher (26. April 2018)

Ja, 40 km bis zur Grenze sind nicht viel, zumal es nicht einer A-Bombe bedarf.
Raketenartillerie mit A-, B- oder C-Kampfstoffen reicht vollkommen, um unsägliches Leid in der Millionenstadt zu verursachen...


----------



## RtZk (26. April 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, verlassen Kurz- und Mittelstreckenraketen die Atomsphäre gar nicht. Und damit könnte Kim Jong-Un immerhin Seoul, Tokio und Peking (sowie weitere asiatische Großstädte in diesen Ländern und anderen erreichen).
> 
> https://www.welt.de/img/politik/aus...9047-ci23x11-w1136/DWO-Nordkorea-mt-2-jpg.jpg
> 
> Ich nehme mal an, dass die Gefahr wohl durchaus real ist. Zumal Seoul auch in Reichweite der konventionellen Artillerie und Raketenwaffen der nordkoreanischen Armee ist.



Mir ging es um Interkontinentalraketen und ohne diese ist ein Atomkrieg nicht wirklich realistisch.


----------



## Sparanus (29. April 2018)

Kommt drauf an was du als Atomkrieg bezeichnest.


----------



## sdgfredg (29. April 2018)

Ohhh mann einiges durchgelesen verschwörungen alles hier naja dann zieht auch das rein...YouTube

Wenn die grosse Politiker im Weisse Haus das vehemmnt abstreiten in Twitter (diese tweets sind immer noch einzusehen und diverse videos die keiner sehen will ohnew sich danach zu erhängen zu wollen du bist gewarnt)


XD


----------



## Shooot3r (9. Mai 2018)

Seitdem Trump an der Macht ist, weiß ich , dass die USA der Gefährlichste Staat und der größte Unruhestifter auf der Erde sind. Ich weiß, dass sie vorher auch schon die größten Kriegstreiber waren, aber nun , nach der Attacke auf syrien und dem Aufkündigen des Atomabkommens bin ich mir 100 Prozent sicher. America first? Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Vergangenheit...


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2018)

Atomverhandlungen mit Iran: US-Republikaner bruskieren Obama mit Brief nach Teheran - Politik - Tagesspiegel

Ist ja nicht so, als wäre vor diesem Fall bereits gewarnt worden:



> Ein Abkommen, das nicht vom Kongress ratifiziert werde, sei lediglich eine Vereinbarung zwischen Regierungen. „Der nächste Präsident könnte solch eine Regierungsvereinbarung durch einen Federstrich widerrufen, und der Kongress könnte die Bedingungen des Abkommens jederzeit ändern“, heißt es in einem am Montag veröffentlichten Schreiben.



Einmal mehr ein Ausdruck der lahmen Politik Barack Obamas. Zumal es richtig ist, dass Trump dieses Appeasmentabkommen beendet hat. 

Zugeständnisse an Diktatoren, damit diese sich wohlwollend verhalten? Hat ja schon 1938 in München bestens funktioniert...


----------



## JePe (9. Mai 2018)

Pardon? Beim Gasmann von Damaskus forderst Du doch genau das?

Davon, dass die IAEA die Vorwuerfe gegen Teheran nicht bestaetigen kann, mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2018)

Für den Gasmann gibt es nach wie vor keine Beweise und Herr Assad ist nun mal keine Bedrohung für dritte Länder. 

Während der Iran ja gerne solche auserlesene Gruppen wie die Hisbollah oder die Hamas finanziert. 

Auch droht der Iran ja gerne mal Israel mit der Auslöschung, aber das wird man dann wohl als „Israelkritik“ abtun.


----------



## compisucher (9. Mai 2018)

Ich denke, dass man hier nicht schwarz-weiss sehen darf.
Der Atom-Deal war und ist ein guter Anfang, aber das war es auch schon.
Iran entwickelt weiterhin weitreichende Trägerraketen, die -wenn man es der Presse glauben darf- auch Atombomben transportieren sollen.
Auch hat die Präsenz von Iran-gesteuerten Milizen rund um Israel eher zu- als abgenommen.
Die Vertragspartner des Atomdeals -primär die Europäer- haben das kaum kritisiert, damit der Deal nicht platzt.

Hier setzt meine Kritik an.
Damit eine effektive Deeskalation im Nahen Osten erreicht worden wäre, hätte man auf den bestehenden Atom-Deal weitere Abrüstungsgespräche führen müssen.
Dies geschah nicht, man legte lethargisch die Hände in den Schoß  und dies ist nun die offene Flanke für Kriegstreiber wie Netanjahu & Co. 

Trump sehe ich nicht als richtigen Kriegstreiber an, dazu ist er zu ahnungslos und ohne jegliche strategische Weitsicht.
Er lässt sich aber von den Hardlinern aber allzu gerne verführen und die Aufkündigung des Vertrages ist die schlechteste Option,
Denn, nun hat Teheran quasi den Freibrief bekommen, aus geheimen, unverhandelten Rüstungsprogrammen, ganz schnell offizielle Programme zu machen.
Dass hieraus eine potentielle Bedrohungslage für Israel erwächst, liegt auf der Hand, hat aber ohne Verhandlungsoption den sehr unangenehmen Beigeschmack, dass ein Kriegsszenario wahrscheinlicher geworden ist.

Die Kunst der Diplomatie ist doch gerade die, den Vertragspartner so zu binden, dass er ohne Gesichtsverlust Macht, Einfluss oder militärische Präsenz verliert.
Insofern haben wir es wieder mal mit einem diplomatischen Totalversagen aller beteiligten Protagonisten im Nahen Osten zu tun...


----------



## Leob12 (9. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Für den Gasmann gibt es nach wie vor keine Beweise und Herr Assad ist nun mal keine Bedrohung für dritte Länder.
> 
> Während der Iran ja gerne solche auserlesene Gruppen wie die Hisbollah oder die Hamas finanziert.
> 
> Auch droht der Iran ja gerne mal Israel mit der Auslöschung, aber das wird man dann wohl als „Israelkritik“ abtun.



Aber mit den Saudis große Waffengeschäfte abschließen.


----------



## JePe (9. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Für den Gasmann gibt es nach wie vor keine Beweise und Herr Assad ist nun mal keine Bedrohung für dritte Länder.



Bei frueheren Gasangriffen hat die OPCW fast immer Beweise gefunden, die die syrische Armee als dringend tatverdaechtig erscheinen lassen. Der Titel "Gasmann" geht also schon in Ordnung, denke ich.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Während der Iran ja gerne solche auserlesene Gruppen wie die Hisbollah oder die Hamas finanziert.



... laut Israel uebrigens von syrischem Territorium aus. Das keine Bedrohung fuer dritte Laender ist. Certified by Kaaruzo. Davon, dass die IAEA die Vorwuerfe ... ach, was soll´s. Geglaubt wird, was gefaellt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Aber mit den Saudis große Waffengeschäfte abschließen.



Was auch zu kritisieren ist, vor allem angesichts ihres Einsatzes gegen den Jemen.



JePe schrieb:


> Bei frueheren Gasangriffen hat die OPCW fast immer Beweise gefunden, die die syrische Armee als dringend tatverdaechtig erscheinen lassen. Der Titel "Gasmann" geht also schon in Ordnung, denke ich.



Tatverdächtig ist nicht gleich Täter. 

Das wird besonders gerne betont, wenn man auf den überproportionalen Anteil an ausländischen Tatverdächtigen in Deutschland hinweist. 



JePe schrieb:


> ... laut Israel uebrigens von syrischem Territorium aus. Das keine Bedrohung fuer dritte Laender ist. Certified by Kaaruzo.



Syrische Regierung =/= Hamas und Hisbollah. 



JePe schrieb:


> Davon, dass die IAEA die Vorwuerfe ... ach, was soll´s. Geglaubt wird, was gefaellt.



Klar, wir gucken einfach zu. Und in 10 Jahren erpresst der Iran dann auch ein Gespräch so wie es jetzt Kim-Jong Un tut.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was auch zu kritisieren ist, vor allem angesichts ihres Einsatzes gegen den Jemen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist einfach nicht glaubwürdig irgendwelche Länder, die sicherlich gelinde gesagt gewisse Demokratiedefizite haben, anzuprangern, aber mit anderen wieder fette Geschäfte zu machen. 

Wobei, die Saudis wollte man damit halt bei den USA behalten und verhindern dass China da eventuell mehr Einfluss haben könnte. Und sie haben halt verdammt viel Geld. Genau deswegen macht jeder Geschäfte mit ihnen. Hätte der Iran eine bessere geopolitische Lage, und hätte er auch nur annähernd so viel Geld, dann würden dort auch alle Geschäfte machen (wollen). 
Die Saudis haben ja auch den IS gesponsert. Al Quaida war ja auch noch...


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nicht glaubwürdig irgendwelche Länder, die sicherlich gelinde gesagt gewisse Demokratiedefizite haben, anzuprangern, aber mit anderen wieder fette Geschäfte zu machen.



Da bin ich absolut bei dir. Ich sage schon länger, dass der Westen ein Glaubwürdigkeitsproblem hat.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wobei, die Saudis wollte man damit halt bei den USA behalten und verhindern dass China da eventuell mehr Einfluss haben könnte. Und sie haben halt verdammt viel Geld. Genau deswegen macht jeder Geschäfte mit ihnen. Hätte der Iran eine bessere geopolitische Lage, und hätte er auch nur annähernd so viel Geld, dann würden dort auch alle Geschäfte machen (wollen).



Was meinst du, warum GB, FR und Deutschland, das Abkommen halten wollen? Wegen Geschäften. Es gibt einen Grund, warum Herr Gabriel sofort nach dem Abkommen damals in den Iran geflogen ist.

Geschäfte. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Saudis haben ja auch den IS gesponsert. Al Quaida war ja auch noch...



Weshalb man mMn mit Saudi-Arabien genauso umgehen müsste, wie mit dem Iran. Harte Kante zeigen.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da bin ich absolut bei dir. Ich sage schon länger, dass der Westen ein Glaubwürdigkeitsproblem hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geht aber nicht, dafür sind die Saudis zu wichtig geworden. Europa braucht die fossilen Energieträger da man sich da nicht von Russland abhängig machen will. 
Die Saudis sind in einer schönen Position. Können quasi tun und lassen was sie wollen. 
Einerseits haben sie genug Geld, andererseits sind maximal eine Regionalmacht weit weg von Europa, da drückt man gerne ein Auge zu. 
Im Prinzip eine relativ ähnliche Situation wie Israel, nur dass Israel unter vollkommenem Schutz der USA stehen. 
Und nein, ich meine damit lediglich dass auch Israel relativ gesehen machen kann was es will und niemandem wirklich Rechenschaft schuldig ist.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weshalb man mMn mit Saudi-Arabien genauso umgehen müsste, wie mit dem Iran. Harte Kante zeigen.



Macht aber niemand, da den Saudis einerseits die halbe Wall Street gehört und andererseits bezahlen die Saudis immer gut und schnell.
Da will also jeder dran verdienen.


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip eine relativ ähnliche Situation wie Israel, nur dass Israel unter vollkommenem Schutz der USA stehen.
> Und nein, ich meine damit lediglich dass auch Israel relativ gesehen machen kann was es will und niemandem wirklich Rechenschaft schuldig ist.


Und wenn man Israel und seine Vorgehensweise kritisiert ist man ein Antisemit.


----------



## JePe (9. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Tatverdächtig ist nicht gleich Täter.
> 
> Das wird besonders gerne betont, wenn man auf den überproportionalen Anteil an ausländischen Tatverdächtigen in Deutschland hinweist.



Was hat die deutsche PKS jetzt genau mit Kriegsverbrechen in Syrien zu tun?

Wer ermittelt eigentlich in so einem Fall den Taeter? Die OPCW jedenfalls nicht und jeden darauf gerichteten Versuch der UN hat Russland per Veto verhindert. Aber vermutlich wuerdest Du auch argumentieren, man muesse einfach nur nicht die Tuer aufmachen, wenn der Gerichtsvollzieher klingelt - und schwups! ist man schuldenfrei.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Klar, wir gucken einfach zu. Und in 10 Jahren erpresst der Iran dann auch ein Gespräch so wie es jetzt Kim-Jong Un tut.



Ein paar Zeilen vorher hast Du noch feinsinnig zwischen tatverdaechtig und Taeter unterschieden; jetzt bist Du dafuer, auf den Tat*un*verdaechtigen draufzuhauen? Denn glaubwuerdige Beweise dafuer, dass Iran das Abkommen nicht einhaelt, gibt es nicht. Sagen jedenfalls die, die es wissen muessten.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Syrische Regierung =/= Hamas und Hisbollah.



Iran haelt sich mit Billigung des Gasmanns aus Damaskus in Syrien auf, kaempft dort aktiv und unterstuetzt diese Gruppen. Aber Truppen ohne Abzeichen ins Feld zu werfen ist dieser Tage ja sehr in Mode.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Geht aber nicht, dafür sind die Saudis zu wichtig geworden. Europa braucht die fossilen Energieträger da man sich da nicht von Russland abhängig machen will.



Also macht man sich von den deutlich autokratischeren Saudis abhängig. Top 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Saudis sind in einer schönen Position. Können quasi tun und lassen was sie wollen. Einerseits haben sie genug Geld, andererseits sind maximal eine Regionalmacht weit weg von Europa, da drückt man gerne ein Auge zu.



Das wird es wohl sein.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip eine relativ ähnliche Situation wie Israel, nur dass Israel unter vollkommenem Schutz der USA stehen.



Nur, dass Israel das zum Glück nicht braucht. Angesicht der fortlaufenden Aggression von Israels Nachbarländer hat sich Israel selbst einen guten Schutz aufgebaut.



Threshold schrieb:


> Macht aber niemand, da den Saudis einerseits die halbe Wall Street gehört und andererseits bezahlen die Saudis immer gut und schnell.
> Da will also jeder dran verdienen.



Geld regiert die Welt. Dann sollte man aber auch so ehrlich sein und dazu stehen und nicht immer was von „Werten“ und „Demokratie“ labern, wenn man es sofort über Bord wirft, wenn ein Autokrat mit den Scheinen wedelt.

Das ist halt maximal heuchlerisch.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und wenn man Israel und seine Vorgehensweise kritisiert ist man ein Antisemit.



Eigentlich nicht. Nur schaffen es die meisten „Israelkritiker“ nicht, Israel zu kritisieren, ohne dabei antisemitische Klischees zu bedienen. 



JePe schrieb:


> Was hat die deutsche PKS jetzt genau mit Kriegsverbrechen in Syrien zu tun?



Strohmänner können zu Hause bleiben. Ich sagte, Tatverdächtig heißt nicht Täter und habe dafür ein Beispiel genannt, das immer gerne benutzt wird.



JePe schrieb:


> Wer ermittelt eigentlich in so einem Fall den Taeter?



Der Internationale Strafgerichtshof? Das wäre jetzt meine erste Vermutung. 



JePe schrieb:


> Die OPCW jedenfalls nicht und jeden darauf gerichteten Versuch der UN hat Russland per Veto verhindert.



Tja, da liegt der Fehler im System, aber das nicht erst seit dem in Syrien Bürgerkrieg herrscht. 



JePe schrieb:


> Aber vermutlich wuerdest Du auch argumentieren, man muesse einfach nur nicht die Tuer aufmachen, wenn der Gerichtsvollzieher klingelt - und schwups! ist man schuldenfrei.



Argumentum ad hominem ersetzt keine Argumente, aber netter Versuch. Ich habe geschmunzelt. 



JePe schrieb:


> Ein paar Zeilen vorher hast Du noch feinsinnig zwischen tatverdaechtig und Taeter unterschieden; jetzt bist Du dafuer, auf den Tat*un*verdaechtigen draufzuhauen? Denn glaubwuerdige Beweise dafuer, dass Iran das Abkommen nicht einhaelt, gibt es nicht. Sagen jedenfalls die, die es wissen muessten.



Das sind die wichtigsten Punkte aus Trumps Iran-Rede

Es geht ja auch darum, dass das Abkommen als Ganzes nicht gut ist und den Iran nicht daran hindert, destruktiv zu sein. 

Außerdem:

Iran provoziert mit weiterem Raketentest, Drohung an Israel - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wozu der Test von ballistischen Trägerrakten?



JePe schrieb:


> Iran haelt sich mit Billigung des Gasmanns aus Damaskus in Syrien auf, kaempft dort aktiv und unterstuetzt diese Gruppen. Aber Truppen ohne Abzeichen ins Feld zu werfen ist dieser Tage ja sehr in Mode.



Etwas das nicht nötig wäre, wenn der Westen nicht seit 7 Jahren versuchen würde, Syrien zu destabilisieren.

Ergänzung:

Iran-Abkommen: Brachte die deutsche Beharrlichkeit Trump um seine Geduld? - WELT



> Gescheitert sei es an einer Regelung, die die Auslaufbestimmungen des Abkommens betrafen. Die Europäer hätten einer automatischen Wiedereinführung von Sanktionen nicht zustimmen wollen, falls Teheran nach dem Auslaufen der Restriktionen ab 2025 Maßnahmen ergriffen hätte, die den Zeitrahmen bis zum Bau einer Bombe unter ein Jahr gedrückt hätten. Trump führte die bekannte Kritik an: Dass Irans Raketenprogramm nicht Teil des Deals war. Dass Teheran weiter Urananreicherung erlaubt war, was es an den Rand zur Bombe bringen würde, besonders, wenn die Einschränkungen seines Programms bald beginnen auszulaufen. Dass das Abkommen auf einer Lüge aufbaute, weil Iran nicht eingestanden hatte, tatsächlich ein militärisches Atomprogramm betrieben zu haben, wie die von Israel in der vergangenen Woche vorgestellten Dokumente aus dem iranischen Nukleararchiv belegten. Dass die Inspektionsmöglichkeiten zu lasch sind. Trumps Hauptargument war aber das immer aggressivere Auftreten des Iran in der Region.


----------



## JePe (9. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Internationale Strafgerichtshof? Das wäre jetzt meine erste Vermutung.



Noe. Syrien hat das Rom-Statut des IStGH nicht ratifiziert; ohnehin kann der nur gegen natuerliche Personen ermitteln und ggf. prozessieren. Die Zuweisung individueller Verantwortung duerfte im syrischen Chaos unmoeglich sein; selbst wenn es gelaenge - irgendwie glaube ich nicht, dass der Gasmann Plaene hat, Ferien in Bruessel zu machen? Und Versuche, ein untersuchendes Gremium bei der UN zu erreichten, hat ... Du erinnerst Dich.

Es mag entertaining sein, durch die zahlreichen Katzenklappen zu schluepfen, die das sog. Voelkerrecht hat. Nur sollte man am Ende nicht aus dem Blick verlieren, welchem Zweck es eigentlich mal dienen sollte. Die Aufklaerung von Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit zu sabotieren gehoerte wohl eher nicht dazu.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2018)

Auf Deutsch, man kann hier niemanden rechtskräftig verurteilen? Dann liegt der Fehler im System. Das müsste man dann mal überarbeiten.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also macht man sich von den deutlich autokratischeren Saudis abhängig. Top
> 
> Das wird es wohl sein.
> Europa sollte
> ...



Den Saudis ist es im Gegensatz zu Russland egal was in Europa passiert. 
Ich weiß schon dass sich Israel selbst verteidigen kann, allerdings sind die USA als Macht im Hintergrund noch eine zusätzliche, und extrem wirkungsvolle Abschreckung.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Mai 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon dass sich Israel selbst verteidigen kann, allerdings sind die USA als Macht im Hintergrund noch eine zusätzliche, und extrem wirkungsvolle Abschreckung.



Wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. 
Trump würde die Israelis wohl erstmal fragen was sie den zu gedenken tun um das finanzielle Ungleichgewicht auszugleichen das durch eine amerikanische Intervention in Israel für die USA entstehen würde, schließlich profitieren die Israelis davon mehr als seine America First Nation. 
Nicht das die Israelis sich dann erstmal für die nächsten 50 Jahre dazu verpflichten müssen alle militärischen Operationen der USA zu führen, als Ausgleich / zum Ausgleich der Bilanz.


----------



## Taskmaster (9. Mai 2018)

@Kaaruzo
Das Völkerrecht (vor allem der "zwingende" Inhalt) gilt per se für alle Staaten. Ratifiziert oder nicht ist dabei (zumindest auf dem Papier) erst mal völlig egal. Es kann also theoretisch überall angewendet werden. 
Jetzt aber der Haken: das Problem des Völkerrechts ist, dass es real keine "Weltpolizei" gibt, die es durchsetzt. Außerdem ist das Völkerrecht eher eine Sammlung von Prinzipien und weniger ein handfestes Gesetzbuch, das alle Eventualitäten abdeckt.
Wenn das Völkerrecht nicht zusätzlich national verankert ist (wie bei uns im Grundgesetz), hängt die Anwendung vom Willen der involvierten Parteien ab. Im Fall von Kriegsverbrechen müssen sich die Kontrahenten gemeinsam auf eine Anwendung einigen. Weigert sich einer der Betroffenen, war es das.
Im Fall Syrien wird man sich niemals auf eine Anwendung einigen. Dafür haben alle Seiten schon zu viele Völkerrechtsbrüche (Europäer, die USA, Russland, etc. pp.) begangen.
Deswegen klagt bspw. kein Syrien gegen den Aufenthalt von fremden, ungeladenen Truppen auf eigenem Hoheitsgebiet, deswegen kann man ungestraft "Vergeltungsaktionen" durchführen, etc. pp.
Normalerweise spielt das Völkerrecht nur eine Rolle, wenn eine Seite verloren hat und eine neue Regierung auf der Verliererseite sich mit  dem/den Sieger(n) auf eine Anwendung einigt. Diese sieht dann aber so gut wie immer so aus, dass die Verbrechen der Verlierer aufgearbeitet werden und die Sieger nicht belangt werden.

Edit:


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.
> Trump würde die Israelis wohl erstmal fragen was sie den zu gedenken tun um das finanzielle Ungleichgewicht auszugleichen das durch eine amerikanische Intervention in Israel für die USA entstehen würde, schließlich profitieren die Israelis davon mehr als seine America First Nation.
> Nicht das die Israelis sich dann erstmal für die nächsten 50 Jahre dazu verpflichten müssen alle Kriege der militärischen Operationen der USA zu führen, als Ausgleich / zum Ausgleich der Bilanz.


Trump steht fest zu Israel (im Gegensatz zu seinem Vorgänger Obama). Schon alleine weil es ihm Wähler bringt.
Und ja, die Israelis nehmen ihre Landesverteidigung durchaus sehr ernst (man erinnere sich), verlassen sich nicht blind auf Amerika als Heilbringer, wie es die Europäer tun (die ständig das Mundwerk öffnen, was leicht ist, wenn man nie unter Zugzwang gesetzt wird, sich nie selbst die Hände schmutzig machen muss).
Europa will eine Weltmacht sein und ist zu geizig, sich um den eigenen Schutz zu kümmern. Moralisch immer ganz vorne in der Diskussion hat es keine Probleme, sich die Rückendeckung durch den amerikanischen Steuerzahler bezahlen zu lassen.


----------



## RtZk (9. Mai 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Den Saudis ist es im Gegensatz zu Russland egal was in Europa passiert.
> Ich weiß schon dass sich Israel selbst verteidigen kann, allerdings sind die USA als Macht im Hintergrund noch eine zusätzliche, und extrem wirkungsvolle Abschreckung.



Israel benötigt keine Abschreckung.
Israel ist eine Atommacht und hat sogar 2. Schlagfähigkeiten. 
Israel besitzt die bei weitem stärkste Armee im nahen Osten.

@Taskmaster, ich finde es zwar auch nicht gut, dass wir so wenig für die Rüstung ausgeben und es so schlecht organisiert ist, allerdings würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, es gibt keine konkrete Gefahrensituation die das Deutsche Staatsgebiet bedroht, sollte es soweit kommen bleibt höchstwahrscheinlich genug Zeit auf Kriegswirtschaft umzustellen, was einen enormen Produktionssprung für Rüstungsgüter bewirken würde und die Kampfkraft der Bundeswehr herstellen würde.


----------



## Taskmaster (9. Mai 2018)

Ich mache mir doch keine Sorgen... Aber eben nur, weil es Amerika gibt, das "unsere Abschreckung" quasi alleine stellt/finanziert und dafür nur Besserwisserei erntet. Die außenpolitischen Erfolge der EU in Krisengebieten sind quasi nicht existent. Man stelle sich eine NATO ohne Amerika vor; sie wäre ein Witz. Allein Amerika garantierte und garantiert noch immer den Frieden hier in Europa (nicht die EU, der Handel oder was auch immer sich viele zusammenspinnen), weil es niemand wagt, einen Krieg in Europa anzuzetteln, der damit enden würde, dass die US Army über ihn rollt.

An die schnelle Umrüstung der Industrie auf "Krieg" würde ich heute (zumindest bei uns) nicht mehr glauben. Wir leben nicht mehr in den 1940ern. Krieg ist heute Hightech. Wenn die Amis tatsächlich eines Tages völlig die Lust an Europas Schöngeistern  verlieren, dies auch offen kundtun würden, wären die "Russen" (nur als hypothetisches Szenario) schneller an der Saine, als man "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious" sagen könnte. Die Lufthoheit wäre binnen kürzester Zeit verloren. Nennenswerten Widerstand könnte es (vor allem von uns) gar nicht geben. Unsere Munitionsdepots sind leer, Gerät nicht einsetzbar, Personal fehlt an jeder Ecke. 
Selbst wenn man ein halbes Jahr vorher bemerken würde, dass sich etwas zusammenbraut (was bei heutigen Konflikten schon ordentlich Vorlaufzeit wäre): in dieser Zeit baut niemand nennenswerte Stückzahlen von wehrfähigen Panzern, Flugzeugen, etc. pp. nach Stand der Technik (ganz zu schweigen von den fehlenden Soldaten, die diese bedienen könnten).
Es ist halt ein Unterschied, ob man einen Piloten in eine Messerschmitt setzt oder erst mal Jahre an einem Eurofighter ausbilden muss, damit er die Technik und Möglichkeiten grundlegend intus hat. 
Dazu der neuste Lacher:
Bundeswehr - Piloten verlieren Lizenzen wegen zu wenig Flugstunden
Bundeswehr: Der Luftwaffe laufen die Piloten weg - WELT
Und manchmal hat man den Eindruck, ein solches Szenario wäre vielen Politikern und Mitbürgern ganz recht.

Auf dem weißen Moralschimmel in den Untergang.

Man sollte langsam mal bemerken, dass "eine Rolle in der Welt spielen" einen Preis hat und auch unschöne Bilder produziert. Wenn Trump sagt, dass er keinen Bock mehr darauf hat, Europa den Schutzengel zu stellen, wenn dieses den verabredeten Beitrag nicht leisten (der übrigens unter Obama in der NATO verhandelt worden ist), dann ist das absolut nachvollziehbar.
Man kann nicht immer nur groß daher quatschen und kritisieren, wenn man sich gleichzeitig sogar hinter dem Kritisierten versteckt, seinen Schutz parasitär beansprucht.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Mai 2018)

Wer will Europa denn bitte angreifen?
Aliens vom Mars?

Die greifen immer zuerst die USA an, das weiß man doch.


----------



## Taskmaster (9. Mai 2018)

Lös die NATO auf, dann wirst du es alsbald wissen.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Mai 2018)

Da ich die NATO nicht auflösen kann, weiß ich das nicht.


----------



## Taskmaster (9. Mai 2018)

Tjo, und es wäre wirklich toll, wenn der Tag, an dem wir es herausfinden könnten, möglichst nie anbrechen würde. Deswegen wäre es wirklich höchst vorteilhaft, wenn sich alle Partner auch dementsprechend beteiligen, ihren Beitrag leisten. 
Man muss da auch gar nicht so sehr auf "die Russen" schielen. Auch innereuropäische Konflikte sind dann wieder jederzeit möglich. Die alten Fehden und Konflikte der Kulturen und Völker auf dem Europäischen Kontinent sind noch lange nicht ausgestanden.
Kann sich jeder live in der EU zu den verschiedensten Themen ansehen.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Mai 2018)

Als ob das Militär das einzige staatliche Organ wäre, das über die Jahre kaputt gespart wurde.

Ansetzen müsste man da auch ganz woanders, das würde zumindest Konflikte in deren Entstehung vorbeugen.
Angefangen bei der Bildung und weiter über den maroden Euro, bei dem die nächste dicke Wirtschaftskrise vorprogrammiert ist.
Oder sich mal unseren Ressourcenverbrauch angucken und sich auch wirklich mal klar werden, dass unser Planet nicht endlos viel davon hat.

Lenin hat mal gesagt, zum Aufstand kommt es dann, wenn die Reichen nicht mehr können und die Armen nicht mehr wollen - hat man ganz doll in den USA vor 150 Jahren oder in Frankreich oder in China beim Boxeraufstand gesehen.
Da wäre es also höchste Eisenbahn dafür zu sorgen, dass es dazu nicht kommt. 
Aber bis es dazu kommt, leben wir wahrscheinlich nicht mehr und erst recht nicht diejenigen, die im Moment das Ruder in der Hand haben.
Dass es irgendwann mal mächtig krachen wird, wissen die alle, aber die wissen auch, dass sie das dann eh' nichts mehr angehen wird.^^


----------



## RtZk (9. Mai 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich mache mir doch keine Sorgen... Aber eben nur, weil es Amerika gibt, das "unsere Abschreckung" quasi alleine stellt/finanziert und dafür nur Besserwisserei erntet. Die außenpolitischen Erfolge der EU in Krisengebieten sind quasi nicht existent. Man stelle sich eine NATO ohne Amerika vor; sie wäre ein Witz. Allein Amerika garantierte und garantiert noch immer den Frieden hier in Europa (nicht die EU, der Handel oder was auch immer sich viele zusammenspinnen), weil es niemand wagt, einen Krieg in Europa anzuzetteln, der damit enden würde, dass die US Army über ihn rollt.
> 
> An die schnelle Umrüstung der Industrie auf "Krieg" würde ich heute (zumindest bei uns) nicht mehr glauben. Wir leben nicht mehr in den 1940ern. Krieg ist heute Hightech. Wenn die Amis tatsächlich eines Tages völlig die Lust an Europas Schöngeistern  verlieren, dies auch offen kundtun würden, wären die "Russen" (nur als hypothetisches Szenario) schneller an der Saine, als man "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious" sagen könnte. Die Lufthoheit wäre binnen kürzester Zeit verloren. Nennenswerten Widerstand könnte es (vor allem von uns) gar nicht geben. Unsere Munitionsdepots sind leer, Gerät nicht einsetzbar, Personal fehlt an jeder Ecke.
> Selbst wenn man ein halbes Jahr vorher bemerken würde, dass sich etwas zusammenbraut (was bei heutigen Konflikten schon ordentlich Vorlaufzeit wäre): in dieser Zeit baut niemand nennenswerte Stückzahlen von wehrfähigen Panzern, Flugzeugen, etc. pp. nach Stand der Technik (ganz zu schweigen von den fehlenden Soldaten, die diese bedienen könnten).
> ...



Du würdest staunen was möglich ist, wenn der politische Wille besteht.
Wir besitzen eine Rüstungsindustrie die mehr als groß genug ist um die Produktion enorm hoch zufahren, allerdings eben nur dann wenn sie von der Regierung gezwungen wird.
Finanziell wäre das überhaupt kein Problem, da wir sind in der Lage enorm hohe Kredite auf zu nehmen, wie es sonst nur sehr wenige Länder auf dieser Welt könnten, Russland wäre nicht in der Lage seine Rüstungsproduktion sonderlich lange auf hoch Touren laufen zu lassen, denn sie wären Bankrott bevor sie auch nur im Ansatz loslegen würden, denn ihnen würde keiner mehr Kredite geben, keiner würde sie mehr beliefern, auch nicht China oder sonst ein autoritärer Staat.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wir besitzen eine Rüstungsindustrie die mehr als groß genug ist um die Produktion enorm hoch zufahren, allerdings eben *nur dann wenn sie von der Regierung gezwungen wird*.



Albert Speer ist aber "leider" schon ein paar Jahrzehnte nicht mehr als Rüstungsminister verfügbar.


----------



## Taskmaster (9. Mai 2018)

@Two-Face
Natürlich gibt es viele andere Probleme. Nur kann man ein so kritisches Problem wie die NATO-Teilhabe ja nicht einfach vom Tisch wischen, indem man auf den Berg andere Probleme verweist.
Denn das könnte man bei jedem sich bietenden Problem tun und es würde sich letztendlich nichts mehr bewegen.
Und andere Pfade sind so eine Sache. Auch Bildung kann mMn. eine NATO niemals ersetzen. Auch kluge Köpfe haben gemeuchelt und gemordet. Von Rom bis nach Athen und darüber hinaus.
Auch eine kluge Bevölkerung kann hassen, muss das sogar vielleicht hin und wieder. Auch schützt Bildung nicht vor Aggressoren anderer Nation.

So traurig es auch klingen mag: ein überzeugend herüber gebrachtes Mexican standoff ist vielleicht auf lange Sicht der einzige Weg, Ruhe auf der Welt zu bekommen. So ist die Menschheit offensichtlich gestrickt. Man braucht ja nur mal aktuell auf Nordkorea zu schauen. Was wurde da Jahrzehnte verhandelt und diskutiert... erfolglos. Hier in diesem Thread (und eigentlich überall auf der Welt) haben sich so einige förmlich ins Höschen gemacht. Es war nicht der Friedensnobelpreisträger Obama (der übrigens noch drei Konflikte auf Bushs Liste hinzugefügt hat), der Kim in alter Reagan-Manier so unter Druck gesetzt hat, dass der vor Magenschmerzen nicht mehr weiter wusste, nun die "großen Gesten" abfeiern muss und riesige Schritte gen Frieden unternimmt.
Es war das knallharte Vorgehen, das glaubhafte Rüberbringen des "Wir drücken ab, wenn du nicht aufhörst!". Die Nordkoreaner waren teilweise völlig verblüfft, weil sie damit gar nicht gerechnet hatten. Eigentlich sollte man Trump für die Nummer den Friedensnobelpreis in Platin verleihen. Denn was man nun von Nordkorea zu hören und sehen bekommt, ist einfach nur krass³. Das hätte (und hat) niemand in 20 Jahren Verhandlung erreicht.

Auch die aktuelle Aufkündigung des Atom-Deals halte ich für richtig. Daraus wird etwas Gutes entstehen. Der Atomdeal war ein Witz. Durch ihn kam der Iran an Geldmittel, um (statt mit der Atombombe), die gesamte Region mit konventionellen Waffen und Terror zu fluten, sich u.a. groß am Syrienkrieg zu beteiligen und immer wieder zu versuchen, Stützpunkte nahe Israel in Betrieb zu nehmen.
Man kann wohl kaum abschätzen, wie viel Leid und Chaos dieser Deal in der Region gebracht hat. Und was hat man bekommen und verhindert? Man droht schon wieder mit angereichertem Uran binnen 48 Stunden.
Klar, dass die Europäer an ihm festhalten wollen. Warum eigentlich? Weil man keinen Plan vom Nahen Osten hat, eigentlich nirgendwo mitreden darf, von Europa sowieso nichts zu erwarten ist. Kein Eingreifen, keine Konsequenzen, nur leere Worte und "Mahnungen" (als ob die irgendwer da unten hören/interessieren würde) in beliebige Kameras.
Welcher Dschihadist hat den bitte die Waffe niedergelegt, weil bspw. Frank-Walter Steinmeier...
Solange die EU nicht bereit dazu ist, Worten Taten folgen zu lassen (sich also die Hände schmutzig zu machen), wird sie auch keine Konflikte positiv beeinflussen können.

Das ist zumindest meine Meinung. Muss man nicht teilen. Kann man aber.



RtZk schrieb:


> Du würdest staunen was möglich ist, wenn der politische Wille besteht.
> Wir besitzen eine Rüstungsindustrie die mehr als groß genug ist um die Produktions enorm hochzufahren, allerdings eben nur dann wenn sie von der Regierung gezwungen wird.



Selbst wenn es (hypothetisch) so wäre, fehlte immer noch das Personal, dass die komplexen Waffen bedienen könnte.
Hoffen wir einfach mal, dass wir das niemals erproben müssen. Die NATO bewahrt uns (zumindest bis dato recht zuverlässig) vor solchen Aktionen.
Mit Krediten ist es auch so eine Sache. Kramt man eben die Kriegsanleihen aus. Vor allem benötigt man Rohstoffe (Chemie, Stahl, etc.) und da ist Deutschland... Liefern in rauen Mengen kostet auch Zeit, die niemand hätte.
Und um mal beim Beispiel Russland zu bleiben: die müssten gar nicht groß aufrüsten, um Deutschland zu besetzen. Die bräuchten einfach nur losfahren.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Albert Speer ist aber "leider" schon ein paar Jahrzehnte nicht mehr als Rüstungsminister verfügbar.



Mir wäre lieber das wir die Versorgung unsere Ältern Kranke Menschen" hochfahren"(allgemein Gesundheit und Soziales)


----------



## Shooot3r (10. Mai 2018)

Es gibt auf der welt genug hochzufahren, was nichts mit waffen und krieg zutun hat. aber die hiernverbrannten idioten raffen es nicht. damit meine ich alle auf der welt. egal ob osten, westen, süden oder wir selbst. einer bombadiert den anderen, der andere droht widerum, wider einer plant die nächste bombe und droht mit zerstörung. hat was von sandkasten, oder? ist jetzt mal auf einen ganz einfachen nenner gebracht, aber so sieht es doch aus. es gibt soviel, wo man das geld hätte sonst reinstecken können. krankenversorgung in afrika oder den usa, nahrungsmittel in afrika, pflege der alten usw. ganz wichtig kinderhilfe in den entwicklungsländern, aber auch teilweise hier in europa. naja wir sehen uns sowieso immer als gottes masterplan und halten den nahen osten für jahrzehnte zurück. dem ist aber nicht mehr so. sei es technologisch ( siehe asien) aber auch militärisch.


----------



## RtZk (10. Mai 2018)

Nun ich staune tatsächlich über die Dummheit der Iraner, die wirklich zu glauben scheinen sich mit Israel anlegen zu können. 
Israelische Armee: Iran soll Golanhohen beschossen haben | ZEIT ONLINE
Nahost: Israel versetzt Streitkrafte in Alarmbereitschaft | ZEIT ONLINE

Was sie dabei wohl nicht bedenken ist, dass sie hierbei keine Unterstützung von Seiten Russlands zu erwarten haben und ohne diese sieht es sehr mau für den Iran aus.
Vermutlich ist man aber auch mutiger, wenn ein Pufferland dazwischen liegt.


----------



## compisucher (10. Mai 2018)

Hmmm... macht eigentlich gar keinen Sinn für Iran, auf der Sonnenseite des Nicht-Vertragsbruches eine Angriff auf Israel zu starten.

Evtl. nicht kontrollierbare Hisbollah-Ableger, die sich für die angebliche israelischen Luftangriffe der jüngsten Vergangenheit rächen wollten?

Andererseits, so mancher Krieg wurde auch durch provokantes Zündeln des "Angegriffenen" inszeniert - nicht dass da der Mossad aufs eigene Land schießt - sozusagen begrüdnungssuchend...


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nun ich staune tatsächlich über die Dummheit der Iraner, die wirklich zu glauben scheinen sich mit Israel anlegen zu können.
> Israelische Armee: Iran soll Golanhohen beschossen haben | ZEIT ONLINE
> Nahost: Israel versetzt Streitkrafte in Alarmbereitschaft | ZEIT ONLINE



In etwa genauso dumm wie damals die Georgier in 2008, die den Russen nicht freiwillig Teile des Landes überlassen wollten und trotzdem ohne Unterstützung und Chancen auf einen Sieg gegen Russland gleich null gekämpft haben?

Kaukasuskrieg 2008 – Wikipedia 

Es gibt schlicht Dinge die man unabhängig von den Aussichten eben nicht unbeantwortet lassen kann.
Was sollen die Iraner da denn deiner Meinung nach machen? Nachdem Isreael jetzt bereits mehr als einmal in Syrien iranische Truppen und Basen bombadiert hat? Sich einfach weiter bombadieren lassen? An der Provokation dieser Aktion wäre Israel in dem Fall leider nicht unbeteiligt:

Vorwurf von Syrien und Russland: Israel soll Militarbasis bombardiert haben - n-tv.de
Israel: "Ungewohnliche Aktivitaten" iranischer Krafte - Politik - Suddeutsche.de

Israel ist gerade drauf und dran die nächste Zündschnur für einen weiteren Konflikt in der Region anzuzünden, für einen Krieg zwischen Iran und Israel.

Iran ist ein offizieller Unterstützer Assads und ist entsprechend in Syrien präsent. Muss Israel nicht gefallen, ist aber so und rechtfertigt sicher nicht einfach mal präventiv zu bombadieren.
Entsteht durch die aktuelle Anwesenheit der Iraner in Syrien eine direkte Gefahr für die Integrität des israelischen Staates?
Zumindest, obwohl Israel das bereits einige male in jüngerer Zeit behauptet hat, konnte man dafür noch keine Belege liefern, hat aber nicht davon abgehalten trotzdem fleißig Luftschläge gegen iranische Ziele in Syrien zu fliegen.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Mir wäre lieber das wir die Versorgung unsere Ältern Kranke Menschen" hochfahren"(allgemein Gesundheit und Soziales)



Dann verdient die Rüstungsindustrie kein Geld -- das geht ja nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Mai 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann verdient die Rüstungsindustrie kein Geld -- das geht ja nicht.



Geht auch nicht, wie wehrt man ohne Militär und Rüstungsindustrie sonst Mondnazis ab, die uns jederzeit problemlos erobern könnten?


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Geht auch nicht wie wehrt man ohne Militär sonst Mondnazis ab, die uns problemlos erobern könnten?



Wieso Mondnazis? 
Der Mond ist nur eine Lichterscheinung -- hat mir ein Flacherdler glaubhaft bestätigen können.


----------



## RtZk (10. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> In etwa genauso dumm wie damals die Georgier in 2008, die den Russen nicht freiwillig Teile des Landes überlassen wollten und trotzdem ohne Unterstützung und Chancen auf einen Sieg gegen Russland gleich null gekämpft haben?
> 
> Kaukasuskrieg 2008 – Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Du meinst das gerade nicht ernst oder? 
Die Staatsdoktrin des Iran ist es das Volk Israels ins Meer zu treiben (= Völkermord wie man ihn noch nie gesehen hat ). 
Der Iran weitet seine Einflusszonen aus und unterstützt zahlreiche Terrororganisationen die Israel selbst gefährlich sind und diese Waffenlieferungen und die Stationierung von Kurzstreckenraketen verhindert Israel. 
Das ist nichts anderes als eine Existenzfrage, denn Schwäche können sie sich nicht leisten, niemand ist ihnen dort unten wohlgesinnt und das alles nur weil sie an einen anderen Gott glauben. 
Zahlreiche Kriege wurden durch ihre Nachbarn begonnen und von Israel nur Präventivkriege, denn sind wir mal ehrlich wenn ein feindlich gesinntes Land 1000 Panzer und 100.000 Soldaten an der Grenze aufmaschieren lässt und gleichzeitig die UN Truppen zum Abzug zwingt,  bleibt einem Land keine andere Wahl.
Ganz abgesehen davon ist der Iran mit Nordkorea zusammen das größte Unrechtsregime das noch übrig geblieben ist.


----------



## compisucher (10. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen davon ist der Iran mit Nordkorea zusammen das größte Unrechtsregime das noch übrig geblieben ist.


Na ja, da fallen mir spontan schon noch einige nette Gegenden auf der Welt ein, die ich nicht einmal mit dem Finger auf dem Globus besuchen möchte, aber vom Prinzip her, hast du schon recht.

Ich denke -und hoffe- dass das Selbstverteidigungsrecht Israels wohl kaum jemand in Frage stellen will.
Langfristig wird man das Thema aber nicht mit Krieg, sondern nur mit Diplomatie lösen können.
Und das Netanjahu nun nicht mit Friedensflügeln durch die Welt läuft, ist auch klar.
Mit einer aggressiven Siedlungspolitik, Gaza-Abriegelung usw. schafft man sich eben auch keine richtigen Freunde unter den Arabern.


----------



## Taskmaster (10. Mai 2018)

Related: Spannungen in Nahost: Israel hat verstanden. Europa, dieser militarische Wurm, nicht - WELT
Verlasse meine Gehirnwindungen, Jacques Schuster. Now!


----------



## Leob12 (10. Mai 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, da fallen mir spontan schon noch einige nette Gegenden auf der Welt ein, die ich nicht einmal mit dem Finger auf dem Globus besuchen möchte, aber vom Prinzip her, hast du schon recht.
> 
> Ich denke -und hoffe- dass das Selbstverteidigungsrecht Israels wohl kaum jemand in Frage stellen will.
> Langfristig wird man das Thema aber nicht mit Krieg, sondern nur mit Diplomatie lösen können.
> ...



Die einzige Möglichkeit die Israel hätte um sich Freunde unter den arabischen Staaten zu schaffen wäre Israel aufzulösen.
Israel ist kein Unschuldslamm und bietet selbst genug Angriffsfläche, aber leisten die sich eine Schwäche (und würden die USA nicht hinter ihnen stehen) würden die umliegenden Staaten schon mit dem Gedanken spielen, Israel zusammen anzugreifen. 
Allerdings dürfte das nicht ungesehen passieren.
Eines ist aber klar: Greift da ein Staat Israel wirklich an, dann wars das für ihn sofern er keine Atomwaffen hat, und da außer Israel keiner in der Umgebung (der Interesse an der Vernichtung Israels hätte), wird der Staat in die Steinzeit zurückgebombt.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Du meinst das gerade nicht ernst oder?



Könnte man auch dich fragen.



RtZk schrieb:


> Der Iran weitet seine Einflusszonen aus und unterstützt zahlreiche Terrororganisationen die Israel selbst gefährlich sind...


 
Du meinst so wie auch unsere westlichen Bündnispartner im sunitischen Saudi Arabien und der Türkei, zwei der größten Kontrahenten des Schiitischen Iran in der Region?
Die auch Hamas (von der Türkei), Al Quida (von den Saudis) und den IS (beide) mit Geld und Waffen und medizinischer Versorgung unterstützt haben und unterstützen und seit Jahren versuchen ihren Einfluss in der Region massiv auszudehnen?

Momentan hat der Iran andere Probleme als die Existenz Israels, z.B. die das mit Assad eines der wenigen Schiitischen Regime in der Region gestürzt worden wäre, eines der wenigen das schon immer relativ gute Beziehungen zum Iran gepflegt hat und ein natürlicher Verbündeter des Iran war.
Und das Saudi Arabien und die Türkei versuchen ihren politischen Einfluss in der Region zu erweitern, zwei Staaten die seit jeher Kontrahenten der Iraner sind und den Iran am liebsten los werden würden und umgekehrt:



> Den  Verbündeten Iran und Syrien gelang es zudem, den Machteinfluss  Saudi-Arabiens in der Region zurückzudrängen, das zu den wichtigsten  Partnern des Westens in der Region gehörte.
> Seit den Protesten in Syrien ist das Land selbst zum Schauplatz eines  Machtkampfes zwischen dem Iran und Saudi-Arabien geworden. Die  anti-iranischen Kräfte in der Region wissen genau, dass der Iran durch  den Sturz von Baschar al-Assad nicht nur seinen strategischen Partner in  der Region, sondern auch den Zugang zu den israelischen Grenzen  verlieren würde. Deshalb unterstützen vor allem Saudi-Arabien und Katar  die syrische Opposition.
> ...
> Kurz vor dem  Beginn der Proteste in Syrien vor einem Jahr kam es zu einem  Verteidigungsbündnis zwischen den beiden Ländern. Darin verpflichteten  sich Damaskus und Teheran, sich bei einem eventuellen Angriffgegenseitig und notfalls militärisch Hilfe zu leisten.
> ...







RtZk schrieb:


> ...und diese Waffenlieferungen und die Stationierung von Kurzstreckenraketen verhindert Israel.



Indem man mehrmals Assad unterstützende Iranische Truppen in Syrien bombadiert und sich dann beklagt wenn zurückgeschossen wird?



RtZk schrieb:


> Das ist nichts anderes als eine Existenzfrage, denn Schwäche können sie sich nicht leisten...



Es kann auch eine Schwäche sein wenn man meint sich nur hinter seinem Militär und Mauern verschanzen zu können, damit löst man nämlich keine Probleme.
Aber genau das verstehen die Israelis schon in Palistina leider seit jahrzehnten nicht.
Stattdessen bekommt man leider bei der israelischen Außenpolitik / Diplomatie seit Jahrzehnten den Eindruck das da ein Elefant durch einen Porzelanladen trampelt, so ungelenk, plump / störisch und völlig uneinsichtig wirkt sie oft.



RtZk schrieb:


> ...niemand ist ihnen dort unten wohlgesinnt und das alles nur weil sie an einen anderen Gott glauben.



Na blos gut das es da nicht Jordanien desen Beziehungne zu Israelschon seit Jahrzehnten halbwegs normal sind und man sich auch mit Ägypten im Laufe der Zeit halbwegs arrangiert hat...



RtZk schrieb:


> denn sind wir mal ehrlich wenn ein feindlich gesinntes Land 1000 Panzer und 100.000 Soldaten an der Grenze aufmaschieren lässt und gleichzeitig die UN Truppen zum Abzug zwingt,  bleibt einem Land keine andere Wahl.



Ach muss den Medien wohl dann nicht aufgefallens sein, die iranischen 100.000 Soldaten und Panzer, an Israels Grenze.



RtZk schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen davon ist der Iran mit Nordkorea zusammen das größte Unrechtsregime das noch übrig geblieben ist.



Der Iran ist eine Religiöse Diktatur, ihn aber mit Nordkorea gleichsetzen zu wollen spotet schon wieder jedweiger Beschreibung.
Gegen die Verfehlungen des Nordkoreanischen Regimes ist der Iran, trotz aller Repressivität noch faktisch ein Musterknabe und Rechtstaat und kaum schlimmer als es auch Saudi Arabien ist.


----------



## RtZk (11. Mai 2018)

Schön das du alles aus dem Kontext reißt das mit den Panzer und den Soldaten war auf den Sechs Tage Krieg bezogen, aber man nimmt es sich eben gern raus wie man es will, was?
Ägypten und Jordanien haben schlicht aus ihren Niederlagen gelernt, aber der Illusion, dass sie Israel, sollte es Schwäche zeigen, nicht angreifen würden solltest du dich nicht hingeben, das wäre nichts als naiv. 
Habe ich irgendwo die Türkei oder Saudi-Arabien verteidigt ? Nein.
Im Nahen Osten wird nur eines verstanden und zwar Stärke.
Und selbstverständlich kann man den Iran mit Nordkorea vergleichen, beleidige doch mal in Nordkorea Kim Jong Un und dann beleidige mal Mohammed/Allah/den Iranischen Führer wird beides entweder im Knast oder vor dem Erschießungskommando enden.


----------



## Seeefe (11. Mai 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Es war das knallharte Vorgehen, das glaubhafte Rüberbringen des "Wir drücken ab, wenn du nicht aufhörst!". Die Nordkoreaner waren teilweise völlig verblüfft, weil sie damit gar nicht gerechnet hatten. Eigentlich sollte man Trump für die Nummer den Friedensnobelpreis in Platin verleihen. Denn was man nun von Nordkorea zu hören und sehen bekommt, ist einfach nur krass³. Das hätte (und hat) niemand in 20 Jahren Verhandlung erreicht.



Die akutelle Entspannung in Korea Trump anzuhängen, ist eher naiv. Die Nordkoreaner wissen schon ganz genau was sie machen und eher hat Jinping die nötigen Worte in Kims Ohr hereingeflüstert. Ohne  Moon-Jae würde es die Entspannungspolitik in Südkorea auch wohl gar nicht geben. Der größte Gewinner ist aktuell Nordkorea, ist ja auch nicht schlimm wenn sich evtl. sogar der Kriegszustand ändert und die Grenze durchlässiger wrid, aber NK ist in diese Situation nicht einfach hineingestolpert.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Mai 2018)

Ich finde es immer wieder interessant wie man vorhandene Fakten völlig ins Gegenteil verkehren kann.
1. Ist der Ausstieg aus dem Atomabkommen ein Verstoß gegen eine UN-Resolution.
2. Sind die angriffe auf Syrien ebenfalls Völkerrechtswidrig.
3.Die Waffenlieferungen an die dortigen Rebellen und der Umsturzversuch sind und waren ebenfalls Völkerrechtswidrig.
4.Der Sturz Mosaddegg im Iran war Völkerrechtswidrig und von der CIA inszeniert und angeleitet.
5.Der hofierte Schah hat marodiert, gemordet, geknechtet und Volksvermögen verramscht.
6.Die CIA und der Mossad waren maßgebliche Ausbilder des Geheimdienstes des Schah der nachweislich Menschenrechtsverletzungen begangen hat.
7.Als ob das nicht reichte, wurde der Irak ermutigt und unterstützt einen Angriffskrieg gegen den Iran einzuleiten.
8.Das ganze wurde freundlich flankiert, unter anderem durch die damalige Bundesregierung. Der Irak wurde mit Komponenten zur Chemiewaffenherstellung beliefert die er dann zahlreich eingesetzt hat im Konflikt.
9.Die Niederlage des Irak wurde abgewendet durch die Sowjetunion sowie die USA durch Ausstattung mit ballistischen Raketen die Aufnahmefähig waren für Sprengköpfe mit Giftgas die die Hauptstadt des Iran zu treffen vermochten.
10.Die USA haben ein Passagierflugzeug des Irans gezielt abgeschossen, der verantwortliche Militär wurde dafür mit den höchsten Ehren in den USA ausgezeichnet.
11.Es fanden direkte Interventionen im Iran von Seiten der USA statt.(Praying Mantis sowie Eagle Claw)
12. Die Sanktionen der USA gegen den Iran sind ebenfalls Völkerrechtswidrig sowie nicht WTO Konform.
13.Das ausweiten eigener Sanktionen auf anderen Länder, insbesondere EU, Lateinamerika etc. ist ebenfalls ein massiver Verstoß gegen internationales und nationales Recht.
14. Dem Iran wurde und wird unverhohlen mit einem Regimechange gedroht.Ebenfalls Völkerrechtswidrig.
15. Die Androhung militärischer Gewalt und damit mit einem Angriffskrieg ist es ebenfalls.

Die Liste lies sich noch unzählig verlängern, genannte seine mal noch am rande die Iran -Contra Affäre, anzetteln von Umstürzen etc.


----------



## Seeefe (11. Mai 2018)

Die gleiche Liste wirst du beim Iran, Irak, Ägypten, Israel ebenso aufstellen können.


----------



## Taonris (11. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es kann auch eine Schwäche sein wenn man meint sich nur hinter seinem Militär und Mauern verschanzen zu können, damit löst man nämlich keine Probleme.
> Aber genau das verstehen die Israelis schon in Palistina leider seit jahrzehnten nicht.
> Stattdessen bekommt man leider bei der israelischen Außenpolitik / Diplomatie seit Jahrzehnten den Eindruck das da ein Elefant durch einen Porzelanladen trampelt, so ungelenk, plump / störisch und völlig uneinsichtig wirkt sie oft.



Zeigt Israel Schwäche stürmen Millionen blutdürstige Araber nach Israel und schlachten dort jeden Einzelnen ab egal ob Kind oder alte Frau, die sind so von Hass zersetzt das sich Israel ein solche Schwäche nicht leisten kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Schön das du alles aus dem Kontext reißt das mit den Panzer und den Soldaten war auf den Sechs Tage Krieg bezogen, aber man nimmt es sich eben gern raus wie man es will, was?





Ich habe da garnichts aus dem Kontext gerissen, du hast einen Kontext überhaupt erst hergestellt indem du diesen Vergleich zu inzwischen runde 3 Jahrzehnte zurückliegenden Handlungen gezogen hast, der aber gar keinen Bezug zur aktuellen Lage in der Region hat.
Würde man nach deiner kruden Logik gehen sollte auch Frankreich und Polen möglichst regelmäßig mal ein paar "präventive" Luftangriffe auf Deutschland fliegen, weil vor über 7 Jahrzehnten hat Deutschland ja mal beide Länder angegriffen.

Sorry, aber das ist genau das was man an israelischer Außenpolitik kritisieren muss, man steckt seit Jahrzehnten in einem Status Quo des denkens und ist fast schon unfähig versöhnend die Hand zu reichen und wenn man es dann doch mal versucht wird beim minimalsten Rückschlag sofort wieder der Gewehrlauf gezückt und die Mauer hochgezogen und so alles wieder komplett zur nichte gemacht.



RtZk schrieb:


> Ägypten und Jordanien haben schlicht aus ihren Niederlagen gelernt, aber der Illusion, dass sie Israel, sollte es Schwäche zeigen, nicht angreifen würden solltest du dich nicht hingeben, das wäre nichts als naiv.



Niemand verlangt das Israel Schwäche zeigen soll und militärisch nicht bereit sein sollte, aber naiv ist es zu glauben das man an der grundlegenden Situation was ändern wird indem man Menschen in Sippenhaft nimmt, ihre Häuser mit Bulldozern niederwalzt, restriktivste Blockaden verhängt, durch die man nicht mal Hilfskonvois durchlassen will, Stück für Stück Land klaut indem man es mit Siedlungen besetzt, mit Siedlern die dann sowas wie folgenden Satz von sich geben (Aus einer Übertragung zum 70 jährigen bestehen Israel auf Phoenix, sinngemäß): "Wir tun hier doch eine gute Sache für ganz Israel und alle Juden, indem wir uns das Land von den Ungläubigen zurückholen das schon immer dem jüdischen Volk gehörte." 

Israel ist hier nicht nur Opfer, Israel ist, das muss man so sagen, auch immer mal wieder Täter und Israel leidet am Ende unter dem gleichen Problem wie der Iran, man fühlt sich am Ende einfach nicht genötigt seinen politischen Kurs überdenken zu müssen.



RtZk schrieb:


> Im Nahen Osten wird nur eines verstanden und zwar Stärke.



Geht es evt. noch plumper und dümmer?
Das man heute härte zeigt ist nicht zuletzt, AUCH, ich betonne AUCH, nicht NUR, auch eine Folge westliche Außenpolitik und Verfehlungen, siehe Iran, siehe Afghanistan, siehe Türkei, siehe Kurden, siehe Irak, siehe Saudi Arabien, usw.
Statt aber mal deeskalierend zu wirken gießt man immer weiter Öl ins Feuer.



RtZk schrieb:


> Und selbstverständlich kann man den Iran mit Nordkorea vergleichen, beleidige doch mal in Nordkorea Kim Jong Un und dann beleidige mal Mohammed/Allah/den Iranischen Führer wird beides entweder im Knast oder vor dem Erschießungskommando enden.



So wie in der Türkei, so wie in Saudi Arabien, so wie in China, so wie in Pakistan, so wie in Thailand (37 Jahre Haft, war da vor 1 Jahr für einen Witz über den Hund des Königs), Russland und selbst Japan und sovielen weiteren Ländern.
Sind das jetzt, um bei deiner eigenen Wortwahl zu bleiben, alles genauso große Unrechtsregime wie Nordkorea?
Du greifst dir einzelne Aspekte raus und willst dann daran festmachen das dies insgesammt genauso schlimm ist wie woanders, etwa so als würde man sagen in den USA gibt es, genau wie in Nordkorea, die Todesstrafe, darum ist es ein genauso großes Unrechtsregime wie Nordkorea, völlig absurd was du das zusammendichtest.


----------



## RtZk (11. Mai 2018)

Mir ist neu dass es in der Türkei die Todesstrafe gibt. 
Ich sage ja du reißt alles aus dem Kontext, ich habe die Kriege nur erwähnt um zu zeigen welchen Gefahren Israel ausgesetzt und unzweifelhaft immer noch ausgesetzt ist. 
Oder willst du mir erzählen das Deutschlands Staatsdoktrin ein Völkermord an den Polen ist? 
Und wir Terrorgruppen Waffen liefern und sie mit Geld unterstützen um Ihnen zu helfen in Polen zu töten?
Mach dich nicht lächerlich.
Zu der Kollektivbestrafung, sie ist schlicht und ergreifend wirksam, zwar hart, aber solange sie Wirkung zeigt ist es absolut im Rahmen. Terrorunterstützer sollten nicht anders behandelt werden als die Terroristen selbst. 
Man muss einfach nur darüber nachdenken wer das Ganze begonnen hat, das jüdische Volk wollte lediglich einen eigenen Staat und die Jahrtausende lange Verfolgung beenden, und was passierte dann ? Sämtliche arabische Staaten haben dem jungen Israel den Krieg erklärt und dies nicht nur einmal in der Geschichte, wenn man denen im Nahen Osten nicht zeigt das ihr handeln Konsequenzen hat (Gebietsverlust), dann wird es nie aufhören.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Mir ist neu dass es in der Türkei die Todesstrafe gibt.



Echt jetzt, muss ich dich jetzt nochmal selbst zitieren, weil du dich schon nicht mehr an das erinnerst was du in deinem eigenen Post zuvor geschrieben hast:



> Und selbstverständlich kann man den Iran mit Nordkorea vergleichen,  beleidige doch mal in Nordkorea Kim Jong Un und dann *beleidige mal * Mohammed/Allah/den Iranischen Führer wird beides *entweder im Knast oder  *vor dem *Erschießungskommando* enden.



Da steht nicht nur was von Todesstrafe und im Gefängnis kannst du in der Türkei dafür recht schnell landen.



RtZk schrieb:


> Ich sage ja du reißt alles aus dem Kontext, ich habe die Kriege nur erwähnt um zu zeigen welchen Gefahren Israel ausgesetzt und unzweifelhaft immer noch ausgesetzt ist.



Ehrlich, das ist reine Speuklation, unzweifelhaft ist daran rein garnichts, schon garnicht in der aktuellen Lage. Damals war Israel ein frisch gegründeter, weitestgehend nicht gefestigter Staat, man dachte da auch man hätte einfaches Spiel die Israelis schlagen zu können und wieder zu vertreiben. Heute hat Israel eine der am besten ausgerüsteten Armeen in der Region und Nuklearwaffen, ich bezweifle das heute irgend ein Land in der Region noch ernsthaft versuchen würde Israel mit einem direkten militärischen Konflikt auszulöschen, da der Preis schlicht untragbar wäre. Nicht umsonst werden Gruppen wie die Hamas und Hisbollah von einigen Nachbarstaaten unterstützt.



RtZk schrieb:


> Oder willst du mir erzählen das Deutschlands Staatsdoktrin ein Völkermord an den Polen ist?



Die CDU hat doch noch in den 60er und 70er Jahren mit wehemens darauf bestanden das man seine Ostgebiete von Polen zurückmöchte. 
Erst am 3. März 1968 hat man offiziell darauf verzichtet. Da hätte man 23 Jahre präventiv bombadieren können, nur so zur Sicherheit.



RtZk schrieb:


> Und wir Terrorgruppen Waffen liefern und sie mit Geld unterstützen um Ihnen zu helfen in Polen zu töten?
> Mach dich nicht lächerlich.



Lächerlich machst dich nur du, da du alles kunterbunt in einen Topf wirfst und einfach null diferenzierst.



RtZk schrieb:


> Zu der Kollektivbestrafung, sie ist schlicht und ergreifend wirksam, zwar hart, aber solange sie Wirkung zeigt ist es absolut im Rahmen.



Ah ja, tolle rechtsstaatliche Einstellung, hatten die Nazis und andere auch. Vieleicht sollten wir dann auch deine Familie einsperren wenn du mal straffällig wirst, oder bei der falschen Demo bist. Ist doch im Rahmen und sehr wirksam.  



RtZk schrieb:


> Terrorunterstützer sollten nicht anders behandelt werden als die Terroristen selbst.





Aha, was können die Eltern ggf. dafür wenn der 19 jährige Sohn zum Terroristen wird?
Kann jeder der Eltern hier was dafür das ihr Kind evt. zum IS in Syrien gegangen ist, sollen wir hier ihre Häuser auch abreißen, oder sie dafür ins Gefängnis stecken?
Irgendwo scheint dir wohl eine Sicherung zu fehlen, ehrlich...



RtZk schrieb:


> Man muss einfach nur darüber nachdenken wer das Ganze begonnen hat, das jüdische Volk wollte lediglich einen eigenen Staat und die Jahrtausende lange Verfolgung beenden, und was passierte dann ? Sämtliche arabische Staaten haben dem jungen Israel den Krieg erklärt und dies nicht nur einmal in der Geschichte, wenn man denen im Nahen Osten nicht zeigt das ihr handeln Konsequenzen hat (Gebietsverlust), dann wird es nie aufhören.



Ach ja, Märchenstunde. Wie hat es wirklich begonnen?
Schon 1897 planten europäische Zinonisten einen eigenen Staat, nicht irgendwo, sondern der sollte schon damals im heutigen Israel sein, wo  anderes kam garnicht ernsthaft in Frage. Nach dem Ende des ersten Weltkriegs, ab den 1920er Jahren sind immer mehr Jüdische Einwanderer nach Palistina gekommen, was sich in den 1930er Jahren nochmal massiv erhöhte, auf etwa 10.000 pro Jahr (soviele das die britische Marine ganze Schiffe voller Siedler stoppte und mit Warnschüssen zur Umkehr zwingen musste, weil man sonst Aufstände in den kontrollierten Gebieten befürchtete) und wollten sich dort vor allem im Rahmen der Kubbuzbewegung niederlassen. Schon damals sorgte die erhebliche Einwanderung für erheblichen Unmut unter der in Palistina lebenden arabischen Bevölkerung, die die immer größere Zahl an jüdischen Siedlern und Kibbuze als invasionsartige Einwanderung empfand. Bis zum Ende des Ersten Weltkriegs, dem Ende der osmanischen Herrschaft, gab es hingegen eigentlich mit den dort lebenden jüdischen Minderheit keine nennenswerteren Probleme.

Den ersten Vorschlag für eine Zweistaatenlösung in der Region gab es etwa 1937 rum, wohl auch in dem Bewustsein das die Palistinänser und anderen Araber es erst recht nie akzeptieren würden wenn Israel einfach die ganze Region als Staatsgebiet bekommen würde, in dem sie als Minderheit regieren würden und die Palästinenser, die ebenfalls seit den 1920er Jahren einen eigenen Staat wollten künftig unter israelischer Hoheit stünden.

Es war also schon damals absehbar das die Gründung eines israelischen Staates dort in der Region nicht wirklich auf Gegenliebe stoßen und nur Probleme machen könnte.
Nach dem Ende des Zweiten Weltkriegs dann räumte man auch von westlicher Seite einem israelischen Staat Priorität ein und pochte auch von jüdischer Seite auf eine schnelle Lösung. 
Es kam 1947 zur UN-Generalsammlung, wo der Beschluss der Teilung von Palästina beschlossen wurde, gegen die Einwände der meisten arbaischen Länder, die diese Staatsgründung als einen illegalen Akt ansahen, aber auch Griechenland, Indien, die Türkei waren gegen diesen Plan, England enthielt sich.
Zu erwähnen ist das man von Seiten der Befürworter starken Druck zur Annahme des Beschlusses ausübte, trotz der arabischen Einwände.

Nun ja, der Rest ist bekannt...
Einfach nur einen Staat wollen und die bösen Araber wollten das  nicht ist nunmal zu einfach gegriffen. Das Problem war nicht der Staat an und für sich, sondern das man faktisch alle arabischen Staaten in der Region bei seiner Schaffung einfach übergangen hat und sich schon damals nicht für eine Lösung der Probleme im Vorfeld stark gemacht hat, das das böses Blut hervorrufen würde war im Grunde mehr als absehbar.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Mai 2018)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Die akutelle Entspannung in Korea Trump anzuhängen, ist eher naiv. Die Nordkoreaner wissen schon ganz genau was sie machen und eher hat Jinping die nötigen Worte in Kims Ohr hereingeflüstert. Ohne  Moon-Jae würde es die Entspannungspolitik in Südkorea auch wohl gar nicht geben. Der größte Gewinner ist aktuell Nordkorea, ist ja auch nicht schlimm wenn sich evtl. sogar der Kriegszustand ändert und die Grenze durchlässiger wrid, aber NK ist in diese Situation nicht einfach hineingestolpert.



Wenn die Nordkoreaner über viele Jahrzehnte etwas gezeigt haben, dann, dass sie eben genau nicht wissen, was sie tun. Sie haben alle (selbst ihren treusten Verbündeten China) vergrault. Die Folgen sind bittere Armut, Hungersnöte und massive Unterdrückung.
Kims A-Bombentestgelände soll eingestürzt sein, weil sie für das an den Tag gelegte Tempo der Tests die Sicherheit vernachlässigen mussten, nur um die Drohgebärden gegen die USA und den Rest aufrechterhalten zu können.
Nordkorea ist am Ende, absolut isoliert und abgeschnitten. Das und die nun erzwungene Annäherung Trump zuzuschreiben, ist alles andere als "naiv", es ist zwingend. Es ist die Folge von einem schnellen Wettrüsten, das Nordkorea niemals hätte gewinnen können, es trotzdem versuchte. Die Kosten für die Konfrontation mit Trump haben das Land nun vollends ausgeblutet.
Nur um es mal in den Raum zu stellen:


> Laut Pressemeldungen, die auf südkoreanischen Schätzungen beruhen, betrugen die Kosten für die zwei Raketenstarts (Unha-3-Rakete) im Jahre 2012 etwa 1,3 Mrd. USD. Diese Kosten setzen sich wie folgt zusammen: 600 Millionen USD sollen allein die Startkosten betragen, hinzu kommen 400 Millionen USD für den Startkomplex (Abschussrampen, Infrastruktur etc.) und 300 Millionen USD für die zusätzlich notwendige Ausrüstung.


Und nun darf man überschlagen, was das Land die scharfen Auseinandersetzungen mit Trump gekostet haben werden. 

Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will: was in Nordkorea gerade abläuft, ist das Ergebnis von Trumps offensivem Vorgehen. Statt sich wie seine Vorgänger in sinnlose Verhandlungen (er-)pressen zu lassen, legte er die Karten auf den Tisch. Stuhlkreise und Diskussionsrunden lösen keine Probleme. Sie verschieben lediglich die Konfrontation und (was womöglich das Schlimmste ist) stärkt die Position des Aggressors, indem man ihm die Möglichkeit gibt, sich seinem Volk als "stark" und auf Augenhöhe zu präsentieren.
Appeasement hat noch nie funktioniert und wird es auch nie. Das wurde hier wieder einmal eindrucksvoll bewiesen.


----------



## Poulton (11. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist genau das was man an israelischer Außenpolitik kritisieren muss, man steckt seit Jahrzehnten in einem Status Quo des denkens und ist fast schon unfähig versöhnend die Hand zu reichen und wenn man es dann doch mal versucht wird beim minimalsten Rückschlag sofort wieder der Gewehrlauf gezückt und die Mauer hochgezogen und so alles wieder komplett zur nichte gemacht.


Bitte was?
Seitens Israels wurde in der Vergangenheit oft genug die Hand ausgestreckt zur Versöhnung. Siehe z.B. Oslo,  welches mit der ersten und zweiten Intifada "gedankt" und damit  unmöglich gemacht wurde oder der einseitige Rückzug Israels aus Gaza,  inkl. Aufgabe aller Siedlungen (welches gegen entsprechenden  innenpolitischen Widerstand durchgesetzt wurde). Letzteres wurde und  wird mit Raketenangriffen auf Israel "gedankt". Soviel zu den "minimalen Rückschlägen". Aber wer soll wieder Schuld sein? Der (schiesswütige) Jud/Israel. 
Seit einiger Zeit marschiert in Syrien ganz offen der Iran auf, der selbst unter einem sogenannten "Reformer" weiterhin wüste Vernichtungsdrohung austößt. Und das nicht nur gegen Israel, sondern auch ganz allgemein gegen die Juden. 

3D Test of Antisemitism - Wikipedia
3D Test of Anti-Semitism: Demonization, Double Standards, Delegitimization



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun ja, der Rest ist bekannt...


The Aftershock of the Nazi War against the Jews, 1947–48: Could War in the Middle East Have Been Prevented?
Das liest sich teils doch bedeutend differenzierter.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Während der Iran ja gerne solche auserlesene Gruppen wie die Hisbollah oder die Hamas finanziert.


Dann scheinst du recht schnell vergessen zu haben, was für Gruppen von  Syrien alles unterstützt wurden und werden. u.a. Hisbollah, PFLP, ... 


Und unabhängig davon: Iran-Deal: "Wenn ein Tag gut gewahlt fur die Erklarung aus Washington war, dann der 8. Mai" | Ruhrbarone
jungle.world - Prioritaten in Europa


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Mai 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bitte was?
> Seitens Israels wurde in der Vergangenheit oft genug die Hand ausgestreckt zur Versöhnung. Siehe z.B. Oslo,  welches mit der ersten und zweiten Intifada "gedankt" und damit  unmöglich gemacht wurde oder der einseitige Rückzug Israels aus Gaza,  inkl. Aufgabe aller Siedlungen (welches gegen entsprechenden  innenpolitischen Widerstand durchgesetzt wurde). Letzteres wurde und  wird mit Raketenangriffen auf Israel "gedankt". Soviel zu den "minimalen Rückschlägen". Aber wer soll wieder Schuld sein? Der (schiesswütige) Jud/Israel.
> Seit einiger Zeit marschiert in Syrien ganz offen der Iran auf, der selbst unter einem sogenannten "Reformer" weiterhin wüste Vernichtungsdrohung austößt. Und das nicht nur gegen Israel, sondern auch ganz allgemein gegen die Juden.
> 
> ...



Man sollte sich nichts vor machen, das Problem des Terrorismus und Hass haben beide Seiten, auch wenn der Terrorismus bei einer Seite größer aufgezogen sein mag. Selbst in Israel gibt es genug Konservative Juden die kein Interesse an Frieden haben und seit Jahrzehnten terroristische Anschläge gegen Araber begrüßen und unterstützen:

Israel: Judischer Terrorismus schockiert das Land - SPIEGEL ONLINE



> Doch diese Anschläge, die selbst der Ministerpräsident inzwischen  "jüdischen Terrorismus" nennt, kommen nicht aus dem Nichts. Bestätigen  sich die Vorwürfe gegen Ettinger, würde er nicht nur das hasserfüllte  Werk seines rechtsextremen Vaters fortführen, sondern auch das ebenso  hässliche Erbe seines Großvaters: Der amerikanisch-israelische Rabbi,  Meir Kahane, war der Gründer der rassistischen Kach-Partei.
> 
> *Extremismus: Wie Israel dem judischen Terror nachgibt | ZEIT ONLINE
> *



 Auch schon 1990 gab es diesen Terrorismus aus Israel.
Ist allerdings ein Thema mit dem sich Israel auch schwer tut, sicher irgendwo verständlich, kann es sowas bei einem Volk offiziell geben, das vor noch nicht so langer Zeit so extrem gelitten hat?
Trotzdem, das ist kein einseitiger Hass, dort wird sich seit Jahrzehnten gegenseitig hochgeschaukelt und natürlich gibt es wie beim Vertrag von Oslo immer welche die das zu sabotieren versuchen, der größte Fehler ist aber deshalb alles hinzuwerfen, weil genau das ist es was sie wollen, genauso wie der IS mit seinen Anschlägen will das wir hier unsere Lebensweise ändern in Furcht und Angst verfallen und unsere Werte beschneiden.

Ich sage es gerne nochmal es gibt dort keinen alleinigen Schuldigen und Unschuldigen, es ist zu einfach zu sagen das die Palistinänser alleine Schuld haben, genauso wie es nicht funktioniert zu sagen das nur Israel schuld hat.



Poulton schrieb:


> The Aftershock of the Nazi War against the Jews, 1947–48: Could War in the Middle East Have Been Prevented?
> Das liest sich teils doch bedeutend differenzierter.



Natürlich ist das ganze noch komplexer und meine Ausführung nur eine völlige Crashzusammenfassung der Ereignisse.
Ich wollte damit aber auch keine Wertung pro, oder Kontra für eine Seite machen, sollte das so rübergekommen sein, sondern nur eben aufzeigen das es eben nicht nur, wie es bei RtZk klang, so gradlinig ist und schon im Vorfeld der Staatsgründung sich abzeichnete das es nicht unproblematisch werden würde genau dort einen jüdischen Staat zu gründen.

Selbst der von dir schon weit ausführlichere Artikel ist am Ende noch nur ein kratzen ander Oberfläche, was die Differenziertheit angeht.
Es gibt da nämlich auch noch so Punkte wie z.B. (rechte) nationalistische jüdische Tendenzen in der frühen zionisitischen Bewegung zur Gründung eines jüdischen Staates, im heutigen Israelischen Staatsgebiet, usw.
Man kann ganze Bände schreiben und lesen und würde trotzdem immer noch Faceten finden und haben die neue Blicke auf die Sache werfen und diese anders beleuchten. 

Am Ende jedoch kommt man eigentlich immer zu dem Schluss das der heutige Koflikt ein hochschaukeln und Ergebnis von Entscheidungen beider Seiten, im laufe der Jahrzehnte war.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2018)

Die Menschen im nahen Osten werden so lange sterben bis sie gelernt haben ihr Schicksal in die eigene Hand zu nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Menschen im nahen Osten werden so lange sterben bis sie gelernt haben ihr Schicksal in die eigene Hand zu nehmen.



Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch?


----------



## RtZk (13. Mai 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch?



Nicht unbedingt, wären sie endlich einmal zu Frieden bereit würde das Sterben enden, aber darauf wird man noch lange warten dürfen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, wären sie endlich einmal zu Frieden bereit würde das Sterben enden, aber darauf wird man noch lange warten dürfen.



Tja, solange der Glaube das Leben weitestgehend bestimmt und man dem anderen nichts gönnt, wird sich meiner Meinung nach nichts ändern.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Mai 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, solange der Glaube das Leben weitestgehend bestimmt und man dem anderen nichts gönnt, wird sich meiner Meinung nach nichts ändern.



Glauben ist halt bequem und der Mensch ein Gewohnheitstier das Bequemlichkeit und den leichten Weg zu wählen liebt und nicht ist bequemer als eigenes Fehlverhalten und Rassismus mit Gott rechtfertigen zu können, weil man die "Entscheidungen / Worte einer höheren Macht" im Grunde nicht wirklich argumentativ widerlegen kann (für jemanden der glaubt).


----------



## RtZk (13. Mai 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, solange der Glaube das Leben weitestgehend bestimmt und man dem anderen nichts gönnt, wird sich meiner Meinung nach nichts ändern.



Religiosität sinkt durch Bildung, diese ist aber ohne Frieden nicht zu erreichen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Religiosität sinkt durch Bildung, diese ist aber ohne Frieden nicht zu erreichen.



Es gibt in der Region hoch gebildete Menschen -- aber die Haltungen sind trotzdem die gleichen.


----------



## RtZk (13. Mai 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt in der Region hoch gebildete Menschen -- aber die Haltungen sind trotzdem die gleichen.



Also ist die durchschnittliche Bildung hoch? Nein. 
Die hoch gebildeten Leute sind äußerst selten, die Universitätsabschlüsse von dem größten Teil der Absolventen sind nach Deutschen Maßstäben lächerlich, das ist auch der Grund warum die Kinder der wirklich reichen ins Ausland geschickt werden um zu studieren oder allgemein ihren Schulabschluss zu erhalten.


----------



## Taonris (13. Mai 2018)

Wieder 13 Christen von Moslems massakriert, 40 Verletzte

Indonesien: 13 Tote nach Bombenanschlagen auf Java - Politik - Suddeutsche.de


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Also ist die durchschnittliche Bildung hoch? Nein.
> Die hoch gebildeten Leute sind äußerst selten, die Universitätsabschlüsse von dem größten Teil der Absolventen sind nach Deutschen Maßstäben lächerlich, das ist auch der Grund warum die Kinder der wirklich reichen ins Ausland geschickt werden um zu studieren oder allgemein ihren Schulabschluss zu erhalten.



Die sind relativ überschaubar weil die mit gemäßigteren Weltbild und die die etwas Geld haben nicht selten auch nach Europa, oder Richtung USA abhauen, wo die Lebensbedingungen einfacher / besser sind.
Das ist eines der Probleme heute, ausgebildet werden und wurden dort in Ländern wie Syrien, Ägypten, Irak, Iran durchaus genug gut gebildete Menschen.
Als damals in Europa der Wandel vom klerikalen Einfluss auf den weltlichen Staat hin zum sekularen Staat stattfand gab es noch kein Europa und keine USA wo man als gebildeter Mensch hinfliehen konnte, wenn man mit den Bedingungen unzufrieden war. Es blieb nur dafür zu arbeiten / zu kämpfen das die Dinge besser werden.

Heute hauen im Nahen Osten halt viele lieber ab, als in der Heimat auszuharen, irgendwo verständlich, aber so ändern sich die Dinge halt auch nicht, oder eben noch langsamer als sowieso schon (weil halt vor allem jene da bleiben die dem vorherschenden rückständigen [religösen] Weltbild anhängen, oder eben einfach nicht von da weg kommen), auch wenn es sicherlich aus menschlicher Sicher nachvollziehbar sein mag.

In Europa war eine Zeit lang ja auch so, das viele Menschen weggingen, vor allem mit der Einwanderungswelle, nach dem amerikanischen Bürgerkrieg, und die Leute dort ein besseres Leben und mehr Chancen suchten, die sie in Europa nicht fanden.
Es war aber natürlich nicht so extrem, was den braindrain der gut gebildeten und ausgebildeten Menschen anging, wie heute im nahen Osten.

Durch solche Fluchtbewegungen fehlt es dann halt an gut ausgebildeten Menschen, "Visionären" und auch teilweise an Kapital.


----------



## RtZk (13. Mai 2018)

Ich würde eher behaupten, dass das Problem die Moral und der Nationalstolz der Personen in Afrika und dem Nahen Osten ist der so etwas unmöglich macht.
In Europa sind auch in der Neuzeit viele Menschen ausgewandert, doch nie im Ansatz so viele, dass es solche Auswirkungen haben könnte.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Mai 2018)

Auron1902 schrieb:


> Wieder 13 Christen von Moslems massakriert, 40 Verletzte
> 
> Indonesien: 13 Tote nach Bombenanschlagen auf Java - Politik - Suddeutsche.de



Ja und? Deswegen wird kein WK ausbrechen, und darum geht es hier...


----------



## RtZk (13. Mai 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja und? Deswegen wird kein WK ausbrechen, und darum geht es hier...



Im Grunde nach geht es eher um weltpolitisch brisante Themen, die wenigsten hier glauben ernsthaft daran, dass ein aktuelles Ereignis einen 3. Weltkrieg auslösen kann, außer einem Unfall ist es eigentlich gar nicht möglich, denn was bringt es einem Land, egal was es tuen wird, am Ende werden 99% der Bevölkerung der Nordhalbkugel tot sein und ebenfalls ein großer Teil der Südhalbkugel durch den dann kommenden Nuklearen Winter.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich würde eher behaupten, dass das Problem die Moral und der Nationalstolz der Personen in Afrika und dem Nahen Osten ist der so etwas unmöglich macht.
> In Europa sind auch in der Neuzeit viele Menschen ausgewandert, doch nie im Ansatz so viele, dass es solche Auswirkungen haben könnte.


Vielleicht weil die Zustände im Europa der Neuzeit weit weniger beschissen sind, als in Afrika?

Und was hat das ganze mit Nationalstolz zu tun?
Wenn du kämpfenden Verbänden beitrittst, egal für welche Seite, hast du eher Zugang zu Wasser und Nahrung, musst also weniger am Hungertuch nagen.
Außerdem ist Bildung - leider - nur die halbe Miete, der Charakter eines Menschen wird überwiegend durch Erziehung und frühkindliche Erlebnisse geprägt.
Zu Naiv ist der Glaube, Menschen alleine durch entsprechende Bildung ändern zu können, wer z.B. Rassismus, religiösen Fanatismus oder Antisemitismus als Kind anerzogen bekommen hat, der legt das nur wegen anderer Schulbildung nicht gleich wieder ab.


----------



## RtZk (13. Mai 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil die Zustände im Europa der Neuzeit weit weniger beschissen sind, als in Afrika?
> 
> Und was hat das ganze mit Nationalstolz zu tun?
> Wenn du kämpfenden Verbänden beitrittst, egal für welche Seite, hast du eher Zugang zu Wasser und Nahrung, musst also weniger am Hungertuch nagen.
> ...



Er legt es durchaus ab, wenn er versteht was für einen Unsinn er überhaupt vertritt, das merkt er aber eben nicht solange sie nichts als Propaganda in ihrem eigenen Land hören und in den Schulen Hass geschürt wird.
Was es mit Nationalstolz zu tun hat? Extrem viel, liebst du dein Land, dann bist du auch bereit es wieder (oder überhaupt) aufzubauen, tust du das nicht, gehst du lieber in ein anderes Land in dem sofort eine bessere politische/wirtschaftliche Situation herrscht.
Aber da insbesondere die Afrikaner bis zur Kolonialisierung so etwas wie Staaten kaum gekannt haben und dementsprechend nur Clan- und Stammdenken herrscht, haben sie eben keine eigene Geschichte und Kultur, durch welche sie irgendeine Art von Nationalgefühl entwickeln könnten.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Er legt es durchaus ab, wenn er versteht was für einen Unsinn er überhaupt vertritt, das merkt er aber eben nicht solange sie nichts als Propaganda in ihrem eigenen Land hören und in den Schulen Hass geschürt wird.


Das reicht aber nicht allein mit Bildung.
Ich kenne ehemalige Neonazis, Bildung alleine hat bei denen nicht ausgereicht, um ihnen den "Teufel auszutreiben", da waren ganz andere "Erlebnisse" nötig.
Die haben Misstrauen gegenüber dem Staat und Rassismus schon von zuhause anerzogen bekommen.

Wer das, was in Schulen und Universitäten gelehrt wird, ohnehin für Lügenpopaganda hält, dem wirst du seine möglicherweise falsche Lebenseinstellung nicht ausreden können. Schau' dir die ganzen "Flacherdler" und Verschwörungstheoretiker zu den unterschieldichsten Themen an, denen ist egal, welchen wissenschaftlichen Gegenbeweis du ihnen für ihre verschrobenen Ansichten auftischst.


RtZk schrieb:


> Was es mit Nationalstolz zu tun hat? Extrem viel, liebst du dein Land, dann bist du auch bereit es wieder (oder überhaupt) aufzubauen, tust du das nicht, gehst du lieber in ein anderes Land in dem sofort eine bessere politische/wirtschaftliche Situation herrscht.
> Aber da insbesondere die Afrikaner bis zur Kolonialisierung so etwas wie Staaten kaum gekannt haben und dementsprechend nur Clan- und Stammdenken herrscht, haben sie eben keine eigene Geschichte und Kultur, durch welche sie irgendeine Art von Nationalgefühl entwickeln könnten.


Es gibt genügend Syrier, die wieder zurück in ihr Land gehen würden, wenn dort eine andere Regierung an der Macht wäre.
Die haben oft sogar selber dafür gekämpft, sind aber geflohen, weil sie sonst in der Folterkammer gelandet wären.

Du tust hier aber fast so rum, als wäre Nationalstolz was supertolles, ich halte ihn bis zu einem gewissen Grad für schwachsinnig.^^


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich würde eher behaupten, dass das Problem die Moral und der Nationalstolz der Personen in Afrika und dem Nahen Osten ist der so etwas unmöglich macht.



Der Nationalstolz und die Moral war in Europa bis zum Ende des Ersten Weltkriegs, teilweise sogar bis in den Zweiten Weltkrieg auch extrem ausgeprägt.
Trotzdem war die Zahl der Auswanderer nie so massiv.
Liegt eben daran das es eben lange Zeit zum einen keine großartig besseren Alternativen zum Auswandern gab und später mit dem Kolonialismus und den USA, das die Auswanderung und der Kolonialismus die Bedingungen bzgl. der Auswanderung entschärft haben, durch Chancen die sich durch die Kolonien boten und das Leute in die USA ausgewandert sind eben auch die Chancen für jene verbesserten die da blieben (der Druck und die Konkurenz um Cancen sanken halt)...

Dann gibt es auch noch den Punkt der Kriege und Seuchen. So Makaber es irgendwo ist, aber Seuchen wie die große Pest und Kriege wie die napolionischen Kriege, der Erste Weltkrieg und der Zweite Weltkrieg, mit ihren vielen Toten, haben eben auch neue Chancen für die Menschen eröffnet.
Und da die Menschen nicht groß woanders hin konnten blieb ihnen halt nur das ausharren. Vor allem die Kriege haben Europa dann auch nicht so massiv geschadet (wobei sich dies mit dem Ersten und Zweiten Weltkrieg änderte) wie heute die Kriege in Afrika, oder dem Nahen Osten, da Europa seine Kriege zu der Zeit in der Regel aus der Position der technologischen und wirtschaftlichen Überlegenheit ausfocht, währen heute in Afrika und im Nahen Osten die Kriege in der Regel in einer techologischen und wirtschaftlich rückständigen Lage ausgetragen werden, was der Region noch zusätzlich schadet.



RtZk schrieb:


> In Europa sind auch in der Neuzeit viele Menschen ausgewandert, doch nie im Ansatz so viele, dass es solche Auswirkungen haben könnte.



Eine massive Auswanderungswelle gab es in Europa eigentlich nur zum einen während des Kolonialismus in die Kolonien, wo die Chancen auf ein besseres Leben halt gut waren, und etwa ab den 1860er Jahren, wo viele auf Grund des sozialen Drucks ihr Glück in den USA suchten.
Beide Auswanderungsbewegungen entlasteten gleichzeitig aber eben auch die Situation derer die hier blieben, da die Konkurenz geringer wurde und sich somit die Situationen nicht noch weiter massiv verschärften.
Zudem betrafen diese Auswanderungsbewegungen weniger die gut ausgebildeten und gebildeten Schichten, für die man hier immer eine Verwendung hatte und deren Lebensbedingungen sich nicht signifikant durch Migration verbessern ließen, von denen vieleicht abgesehen die vor allen in Kolonien gingen.

Heute wie gesagt gibt es für jene die migrieren wollen aber halt Orte wo es ihnen besser geht als daheim, was halt auch die Migration anheißt und gleichzeitig die Situation in der sowieso schon schlecht aufgestellten Heimat verschärft.
So hart es im Grunde auch klingt, aber man tut den Regionen im Grunde kein Gefallen damit die Migration in den Westen in der Form und in dem Maße zuzulassen.
Wenn die guten Köpfe und das Geld, was für Schleuser, ect. draufgeht auswandert bleiben halt Armut und mangelnde Bildung und religöse Dokmatiker zurück.

Und gleichzeitig fördert man somit auch die Atraktivität künftig weg zu migrieren, wenn einem die Lebensbedingungen nicht gefallen und man es irgendwie kann.
Von den Problemen die sich dadurch für die Migrationsziele ergeben garnicht angefangen, wie importierte Konflikte zwischen Gruppen, steigender sozialer Druck und Druck am Arbeitsmarkt, Ghetorisierung, Terrorismus, usw. usf.


----------



## RtZk (13. Mai 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das reicht aber nicht allein mit Bildung.
> Ich kenne ehemalige Neonazis, Bildung alleine hat bei denen nicht ausgereicht, um ihnen den "Teufel auszutreiben", da waren ganz andere "Erlebnisse" nötig.
> Die haben Misstrauen gegenüber dem Staat und Rassismus schon von zuhause anerzogen bekommen.
> 
> ...



Natürlich haben wir auch hier Extremisten jeglicher Art, nur wirst du mir sicherlich zustimmen, das sie sich doch ziemlich in Grenzen halten und es kein Vergleich zu den Ländern im Nahen Osten ist.
Wobei sich die Verschwörungstheoretiker und Flacherdler doch ganz gerne in einem bestimmten Land sammeln  , was auch wiederum an der Bildung hängt, in den USA kommen einige Bereiche ziemlich zu kurz, was ein Beispiel aus der jüngsten Vergangenheit gut veranschaulicht USA: "Australien ist kein Land" - Dozentin lasst Studentin durchfallen - SPIEGEL ONLINE .
Du wirst mir auch sicherlich zustimmen, dass eine stabile säkulare Diktatur besser ist als entweder ein zerrissener Staat der im Bürgerkrieg untergeht (Lybien) oder ein religiös motiviertes Regime, welches Anschläge unterstützt (z.B das Taliban Regime bis zum Einmarsch der Nato Truppen und der Iran). Letztendlich hätte ein unterlassen der Waffenlieferung an die "Rebellen" (von denen mittlerweile nahezu jede Gruppe das Wort Islam im Namen hat) zu weit weniger Tod und Zerstörung geführt.
Ich halte Nationalstolz auch für etwas Gutes und ich würde mich selbst als Patriot bezeichnen.

@Nightslaver, du hast da etwas missverstanden, wenn ich es mir noch mal anschaue war es auch ein wenig blöd von mir formuliert und man denkt ich meine das Gegenteil, aber ich halte das Fehlen von Nationalstolz und eine schlechte (auch dadurch enstehende) Moral für das Problem der Afrikaner, denn dieses führt eben dazu, dass sie nichts auf die Reihe bekommen, egal wie viele Milliarden man ihnen gibt, denn diese gehen im Sumpf der Korruption ohnehin nur unter.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Natürlich haben wir auch hier Extremisten jeglicher Art, nur wirst du mir sicherlich zustimmen, das sie sich doch ziemlich in Grenzen halten und es kein Vergleich zu den Ländern im Nahen Osten ist.


Da hast du nicht verstanden, was ich ausdrücken wollte, nämlich wie entscheidend Erziehung und persönliches Umfeld sind.
Gewisse Lebensüberzeugungen und extremistische Denkweisen aller Art kriegst du alleine durch Bildung nicht einfach aberzogen.
Besonders sieht man das auch an den vielen Deutschen mit Migrationshintergrund, die oft schon in der dritten oder bald vierten Generation hier leben und von zuhause immernoch die alten Dogmen von Patriotismus, Patriarchat und religiösen Übezeugungen von zuhause anerzogen bekommen haben.

Lehrer beschweren sich schon seit jeher, wie miserabel heutzutage Kinder daheim erzogen werden, nicht nur die, mit Migrationshintergrund:
Verhaltensauffallig: Uberforderte Eltern, schwierige Kinder – die Erziehungsmisere - WELT

Erziehung ist das A und O, lernt ein Kind in seinen ersten Lebensjahren nicht grundlegend, für eine moderne Gesellschaft wichtige Verhaltensmuster und allgemeine Tugenden, so kriegst du das später alleine durch Bildung nicht wieder rein, da sind langanhaltende Maßnahmen notwendig, oft auch mit therapeutischer Unterstützung.
Selbiges gilt für extreme Verhaltensauprägungen, politische und/oder religiöse Überzeugungen, etc.



RtZk schrieb:


> Du wirst mir auch sicherlich zustimmen, dass eine stabile säkulare Diktatur besser ist als entweder ein zerrissener Staat der im Bürgerkrieg untergeht (Lybien) oder ein religiös motiviertes Regime, welches Anschläge unterstützt (z.B das Taliban Regime bis zum Einmarsch der Nato Truppen und der Iran). Letztendlich hätte ein unterlassen der Waffenlieferung an die "Rebellen" (von denen mittlerweile nahezu jede Gruppe das Wort Islam im Namen hat) zu weit weniger Tod und Zerstörung geführt.


Was du oder ich hier gut finden, spielt überhaupt keine Rolle, es kommt drauf an, was die Menschen da unten für gut und wichtig halten.
Und auf lange sich ist keiner, der andere Überzeugungen als eine Diktatur hat, mit selbiger zufrieden.
Nur lässt dieser sich dann auch von dieser nur ungern verschleppen und umbringen.^^


RtZk schrieb:


> Ich halte Nationalstolz auch für etwas Gutes und ich würde mich selbst als Patriot bezeichnen.


Patriotismus fußt darauf, dass ich ein Land für besser halte, nur weil ich darin geboren wurde.
Dass man "stolz" ist, auf etwas, die nicht in den eigenen Händen lag, eine "Errungeschaft" einer mehr oder minder glücklichen Fügung, nichts weiter.

Sorry, aber das letzte was ich bin und auch je war, ist ein Patriot.
Und das sage ich als Bayer, hehe, wie unverschämt.


----------



## RtZk (13. Mai 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Patriotismus fußt darauf, dass ich ein Land für besser halte, nur weil ich darin geboren wurde.
> Dass man "stolz" ist, auf etwas, die nicht in den eigenen Händen lag, eine "Errungeschaft" einer mehr oder minder glücklichen Fügung, nichts weiter.
> 
> Sorry, aber das letzte was ich bin und auch je war, ist ein Patriot.
> Und das sage ich als Bayer, hehe, wie unverschämt.



Du hast gerade wunderbar Nationalismus mit Patriotismus verwechselt.

Ansonsten, sie sind nicht völlig integriert, aber immerhin ist der Großteil von den Migranten die schon lang hier sind (Gastarbeiter) alles andere als radikal und seltener gewalttätiger als die erst seit "kurzem" kommenden Afrikaner und Araber.
Zumindest meines Wissenes nach haben sich die Türken oder Italiener nicht einfach mal in Köln während Silvester versammelt und Frauen sexuell belästigt/bedränkt und sie nebenbei bemerkt noch ausgeraubt.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Mai 2018)

Nö, wenn Patriotismus sowas wie Heimatstolz bedeutet, dann kann ich damit nichts anfagen.

Warum sollte ich stolz auf etwas sein, das ich nicht selber geleistet habe?
Man kann natürlich froh darüber sein und die Vorzüge in jenem Land geboren worden zu sein, zu schätzen wissen, aber Stolz?
Warum sollte dieses Land grundsätzlich besser sein, als alle anderen?
Ich hätte auch genausogut in Russland, Japan, den USA, in Timbuktu oder auch auf Melmac geboren werden können, warum sollte man auf seine Herkunft "stolz" sein?

Irgend' jemand hat mal gesagt, Patriotismus ist die Religion der ganz armen Schweine...


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich würde eher behaupten, dass das Problem die Moral und der Nationalstolz der Personen in Afrika und dem Nahen Osten ist der so etwas unmöglich macht.
> In Europa sind auch in der Neuzeit viele Menschen ausgewandert, doch nie im Ansatz so viele, dass es solche Auswirkungen haben könnte.


Nationalstolz in Afrika? Kennst du ein anderes Afrika?


Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö, wenn Patriotismus sowas wie Heimatstolz bedeutet, dann kann ich damit nichts anfagen.
> 
> Warum sollte ich stolz auf etwas sein, das ich nicht selber geleistet habe?
> Man kann natürlich froh darüber sein und die Vorzüge in jenem Land geboren worden zu sein, zu schätzen wissen, aber Stolz?
> ...



Diese Sichtweise ist wunderbar eingeschränkt.
Du bist nicht stolz weil du nichts geleistet hast? Hmm für jemanden der noch nie in seinem Leben Steuern gezahlt hat hab ich dich nicht gehalten.
Ein Land ist nicht nur Staatsgebiet, es ist auch die Gesellschaft. Wenn du was für die Gesellschaft tust trägst du dazu bei, dass dieses Land besser wird.
Natürlich hast du von Geburt an nichts worauf du stolz sein kannst. Aber du sollst verdammt sein, wenn du am Ende nichts zur Gesellschaft beigetragen hast worauf du stolz sein kannst.

Ein Patriot verachtet andere Nationen nicht, genau so wie ein Kind nicht alle anderen Erwachsenen verachtet die nicht seine Eltern sind.
Das selbe gilt sogar für einen Teil der Nationalisten, die man auch wieder in 2 Gruppen unterteilen kann.


Aber um wieder zum nahen Osten zu kommen, ja ich meine was ich geschrieben hab. Die werden so lange sterben bis sie es von selbst lernen. 
Kennen wir ja selbst von unserer Geschichte mit Frankreich
Unser Problem lässt sich aber in einem Wort beschreiben: Öl
Was wieder dazu führt, dass wir uns unabhängig von diesen Staaten machen müssen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö, wenn Patriotismus sowas wie Heimatstolz bedeutet, dann kann ich damit nichts anfagen.



Wenn ich nicht falsche liege, dann ist Patriotismus die Liebe zu seinem Heimatland. Ein Patriot muss aber nicht auch zwangsläufig alle anderen Länder als minderwertig ansehen.
Ein Nationalist liebt sein Heimatland. Für ihn sind aber eben alle anderen Länder minderwertig.
Ich würde aber annehmen, dass das recht fließend ist, denn es gibt ja genug Patrioten, die Dänemark OK finden, aber Kolumbien ablehnen.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Mai 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Diese Sichtweise ist wunderbar eingeschränkt.


Ich halte eher deine Sichtweise für eingeschränkt, wenn du aus meinem Post irgendwo rausließt, dass ich nie Steuern gezahlt oder einen Beitrag zu Gesellschaft geleistet hätte.
Man muss also stolz auf sein Land sein, um selber was zu leisten und die Gesellschaft besser zu machen?
Sind wir jetzt ganz bei den Republikanern angekommen?


----------



## compisucher (14. Mai 2018)

Umgekehrt wird daraus einen Schuh.
Man leistet zunächst für sich und seine Familie was, durch Erfolg/Leidenschaft/Willen/Können kann man sich in die Gemeinschaft einbringen.
Daraus kann ein Stolz auf das Geleistete, für sich und die Gemeinschaft entstehen, man befindet sich in einer Wertegemeinschaft.
Die Wertegemeinschaft lässt in der Regel ein "Wir"-Gefühl entstehen, dass sich im positivsten Falle in einem gesunden Patriotismus äußert.
WM 2006 lässt grüßen, die meisten Deutschlandflaggen wurden aus meiner Beobachtung heraus aus einem glückseligen Wir-Gefühl geschwungen und nicht, weil wir uns für etwas Besseres als den Rest der Welt gehalten haben.

Nationalismus, im Zweifel sogar rassistisch Geprägter, hat in unserem Lande schon immer zum Unglück (aber auch anderswo) geführt.
Leider lernen viele immer noch nicht aus der Historie...


----------



## RtZk (14. Mai 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nationalstolz in Afrika? Kennst du ein anderes Afrika?





RtZk schrieb:


> @Nightslaver, du hast da etwas missverstanden, wenn ich es mir noch mal anschaue war es auch ein wenig blöd von mir formuliert und man denkt ich meine das Gegenteil, aber ich halte das Fehlen von Nationalstolz und eine schlechte (auch dadurch enstehende) Moral für das Problem der Afrikaner, denn dieses führt eben dazu, dass sie nichts auf die Reihe bekommen, egal wie viele Milliarden man ihnen gibt, denn diese gehen im Sumpf der Korruption ohnehin nur unter.




Bitte alles durchlesen bevor du antwortest.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber um wieder zum nahen Osten zu kommen, ja ich meine was ich geschrieben hab. Die werden so lange sterben bis sie es von selbst lernen.
> Kennen wir ja selbst von unserer Geschichte mit Frankreich
> Unser Problem lässt sich aber in einem Wort beschreiben: Öl
> Was wieder dazu führt, dass wir uns unabhängig von diesen Staaten machen müssen.



Vielleicht gibt es ja bei dir eine eigene Geschichte aber wann hat Frankreich alleine Deutschland jemals besiegt? Nie, denn den Deutschen Staat gibt es seit 1871. 
Wir haben sie im Deutsch-Französisch Krieg geschlagen, im 1. WK haben sie nur mit vereinter Hilfe aller anderen wirklichen Großmächte der Erde gewonnen (USA, Großbritannien, Russland), im 2. WK haben sie eine bittere Schlappe eingesteckt und haben sich danach lächerlicherweise als Siegermacht feiern lassen, obwohl sie nichts als Verlierer waren, und trotz allem ist die grenzenlose Arroganz der Franzosen auch heute noch vorhanden.
Seit Napoleon haben sie nichts mehr ohne Hilfe auf die Reihe bekommen.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Mai 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Wertegemeinschaft lässt in der Regel ein "Wir"-Gefühl entstehen, dass sich im positivsten Falle in einem gesunden Patriotismus äußert.


Was haben diese Werte denn bitte mit dem Land zu tun, in dem man zur Welt gekommen ist?
Sowas kann überall sonst auch gelten.
Ich habe durchaus schon Beiträge zur unserer Gesellschaft geleistet, mein Grad an Patriotismus ist dadurch aber gewiss nicht angestiegen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe durchaus schon Beiträge zur unserer Gesellschaft geleistet, mein Grad an Patriotismus ist dadurch aber gewiss nicht angestiegen.



Söder hätte auch lieber Weißbier an die Wand genagelt, aber das hält schwer, daher das mit den Kreuzen.


----------



## Tilfred (14. Mai 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Unser Problem lässt sich aber in einem Wort beschreiben: Öl



Nein. Das Wort das "unser" Problem beschreibt ist Sklaverei!

Mal ganz provokant:

Jeder der sein Recht! auf "Arbeit" wahr nimmt begibt sich in sie.

Ja, ich weiß was passieren würde wenn keiner mehr "arbeiten" ginge:

Niemand würde mehr den "Reichen" ihren Arsch nachtragen!


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2018)

Sklaverei bedeutet aber, dass du kein Geld für deine Arbeit bekommst. Die bekommst du aber.
Natürlich ist das nicht genug. Keine Frage. Einige Jobs sind völlig überbezahlt, andere sind leider unterbezahlt.


----------



## compisucher (14. Mai 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was haben diese Werte denn bitte mit dem Land zu tun, in dem man zur Welt gekommen ist?
> Sowas kann überall sonst auch gelten.
> Ich habe durchaus schon Beiträge zur unserer Gesellschaft geleistet, mein Grad an Patriotismus ist dadurch aber gewiss nicht angestiegen.



Klar kann das überall gelten, klar hat das nichts mit dem Land zu tun, in dem man geboren wurde und klar habe ich geschrieben, "i. d. R."
Wenn das für dich PERSÖNLICH  nicht gilt, ist das vollkommen akzeptabel, aber deine persönliche Wahrnehmung ist eben nicht die allgemein gültige Wahrheit, genau so wenig, wie dies auf meine persönliche Wahrnehmung zutrifft.

Ich habe lediglich die allgemein wissenschaftlich gültige Werteentwicklung in Gemeinwesen der menschlichen Spezies beschrieben.
Genau so sind die ersten menschlichen Siedlungen und letztlich Staaten entstanden - gewiss komplexer, als ich dies an dieser Stelle beschreiben möchte - aber egal...

Und hieraus sind patriotische Strömungen entstanden, sei es für die Siedlung, die Stadt, für das Gemeinwesen und letztlich für einen Staat - gleich welcher Art.

Es interessiert an dieser Stelle lediglich peripher, in wie weit dein oder mein persönlicher Patriotismus durch Tat oder auch Nichttat sich entwickelt, sondern dient lediglich als Abgrenzungsbeispiel zum Nationalismus.


----------



## Tilfred (14. Mai 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sklaverei bedeutet aber, dass du kein Geld für deine Arbeit bekommst. Die bekommst du aber.



Das ist für viele wie Du sagst unterbezahlt, sprich gerade mal so eben am Leben gelassen und ab und zu mal
Zuckerbrot. 

Peitsche ist dann ab und zu mal ein kleiner oder größerer Krieg! Und da sterben dann auch nur die kleinen
Arbeitstiere (99,9% der Menschheit, damit wir mal wieder die Zahl des Tieres da stehen haben    )!


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Mai 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sklaverei bedeutet aber, dass du kein Geld für deine Arbeit bekommst. Die bekommst du aber.
> Natürlich ist das nicht genug. Keine Frage. Einige Jobs sind völlig überbezahlt, andere sind leider unterbezahlt.



Ja Sklaverei ist es nicht, aber für das ausnutzen unterbezhalter Arbeit gibt es ja einen anderen zutreffenden Begriff (Moderne) Knechtschaft, bzw. ich würde es ehr als eine moderne Form des Tagelöhnerwesens bezeichnen (schlecht bezahlt und das Kündigungsrecht wurde die letzten 25 Jahre so aufgeweicht das man Arbeitnehmer heute ja relativ problemlos, inerhalb kurzer Zeit, loswerden kann).


----------



## RtZk (14. Mai 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Das ist für viele wie Du sagst unterbezahlt, sprich gerade mal so eben am Leben gelassen und ab und zu mal
> Zuckerbrot.
> 
> Peitsche ist dann ab und zu mal ein kleiner oder größerer Krieg! Und da sterben dann auch nur die kleinen
> Arbeitstiere (99,9% der Menschheit, damit wir mal wieder die Zahl des Tieres da stehen haben    )!



Nicht für viele, Sklaverei ist Zwangsarbeit die logischerweise unbezahlt ist, da braucht man nicht drumrum reden. 
Und vielleicht könntest du mit deinen schon wieder aufkommenden Verschwörungstheorien einfach aufhören.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es ja bei dir eine eigene Geschichte aber wann hat Frankreich alleine Deutschland jemals besiegt? Nie, denn den Deutschen Staat gibt es seit 1871.
> Wir haben sie im Deutsch-Französisch Krieg geschlagen, im 1. WK haben sie nur mit vereinter Hilfe aller anderen wirklichen Großmächte der Erde gewonnen (USA, Großbritannien, Russland), im 2. WK haben sie eine bittere Schlappe eingesteckt und haben sich danach lächerlicherweise als Siegermacht feiern lassen, obwohl sie nichts als Verlierer waren, und trotz allem ist die grenzenlose Arroganz der Franzosen auch heute noch vorhanden.
> Seit Napoleon haben sie nichts mehr ohne Hilfe auf die Reihe bekommen.



Die Franzosen haben das aber recht schnell eingesehen, dass sie unterlegen sind, was haben sie denn nach dem Vertrag von Versailles gemacht?
Sich eingegraben. Die Franzosen haben weitaus besser begriffen als die Deutschen, dass die politische Lage nach dem ersten Weltkrieg deutlich besser war als davor.


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2018)

Die Lage in Israel spitzt sich immer mehr zu: https://www.gmx.net/magazine/politik/us-botschaftseroeffnung-jerusalem-proteste-entwicklungen-live-blog-32961992


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Mai 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Franzosen haben das aber recht schnell eingesehen, dass sie unterlegen sind, was haben sie denn nach dem Vertrag von Versailles gemacht?
> Sich eingegraben. Die Franzosen haben weitaus besser begriffen als die Deutschen, dass die politische Lage nach dem ersten Weltkrieg deutlich besser war als davor.



Die Franzosen haben sich aus Furcht eingegraben, nicht weil sie die politische Lage so gut fanden und damit den Status quo nur zementieren wollten.
Die Franzosen wussten schon das die unfaire Behandlung und Demütigung von Versailles früher oder später dazu führen würde das Deutschland sich dafür mit militärischen Mitteln rächen könnte und weil sie mit dem Ersten Weltkrieg innerhalb von nur 43 Jahren zum zweiten mal vor Augen geführt bekommen haben das sie militärisch gegen ein geeintes Deutschland in Feldschlachten chancenlos sind, ohne eine starke Koalition, oder einen Mehrfrontenkrieg (Russland viel ja durch den Kommunismus mit dem Ende des Ersten Weltkriegs dafür weg) hat man sich eben eingegraben. 

Dumm halt nur das die rassante Entwicklung der Technik die Maginotline bis 1940 im Grunde bereits schon wieder technisch  völlig überholt gemacht hatte...


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2018)

Das hast du falsch verstanden nighti
Es ging nicht darum, dass die Franzosen das mit der Rache wussten, sie wussten, dass Deutschland mittelfristig enorm gestärkt wurde durch den Vertrag von Versailles.


----------



## RtZk (14. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Franzosen haben sich aus Furcht eingegraben, nicht weil sie die politische Lage so gut fanden und damit den Status quo nur zementieren wollten.
> Die Franzosen wussten schon das die unfaire Behandlung und Demütigung von Versailles früher oder später dazu führen würde das Deutschland sich dafür mit militärischen Mitteln rächen könnte und weil sie mit dem Ersten Weltkrieg innerhalb von nur 43 Jahren zum zweiten mal vor Augen geführt bekommen haben das sie militärisch gegen ein geeintes Deutschland in Feldschlachten chancenlos sind, ohne eine starke Koalition, oder einen Mehrfrontenkrieg (Russland viel ja durch den Kommunismus mit dem Ende des Ersten Weltkriegs dafür weg) hat man sich eben eingegraben.
> 
> Dumm halt nur das die rassante Entwicklung der Technik die Maginotline bis 1940 im Grunde bereits schon wieder technisch  völlig überholt gemacht hatte...



Naja, ich denke es ist absolut unbestritten unter Historikern, dass die Maginotlinie für die Wehrmacht niemals zu durchbrechen gewesen wäre,  da sie damals technisch und numerisch weit unterlegen war.
Die Maginotlinie war durchaus sinnvoll, man hätte sie nur auch bis an die Nordsee ziehen müssen.

@Sparanus Deutschland gestärkt durch den Versailler Vertrag ? Sicherlich nicht, eher enorm geschwächt, die Wehrmacht war noch ziemlich schwach als der Westfeldzug begann, gewonnen hat sie nur durch bessere Befehlsstruktur und bessere Offiziere, was die Niederlage aber eigentlich nur noch armseliger erscheinen lässt, Frankreich hatte nichts als Angst, deshalb haben sie auch nicht eingegriffen als sie noch in der Lage dazu waren.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja Sklaverei ist es nicht, aber für das ausnutzen unterbezhalter Arbeit gibt es ja einen anderen zutreffenden Begriff (Moderne) Knechtschaft, bzw. ich würde es ehr als eine moderne Form des Tagelöhnerwesens bezeichnen (schlecht bezahlt und das Kündigungsrecht wurde die letzten 25 Jahre so aufgeweicht das man Arbeitgeber heute ja relativ problemlos, inerhalb kurzer Zeit, loswerden kann).



Ja, und jetzt kommt die FDP an und erklärt, dass du dich ja einfach besser qualifizieren kannst und dann bekommst du eine bessere Arbeit.
Mal sehen, wie viele Banken im Laufe der nächsten 20 Jahre ihre Filialen schließen werden und die Angestellten in die Arbeitslosigkeit schicken.
Der Banker, der 30 Jahre am Tresen stand, bekommt dann demnächst Hartz 4 und freut sich richtig, wenn ihm beim Jobcenter gesagt wird, dass er das ja hätte wissen können, dass sein Job aufgrund der Digitalisierung nicht mehr benötigt wird und er schon vor 20 Jahren zum Staatssekretär für Digitalisierung hätte umschulen sollen.
die FDP wird sagen, dass sich der ehemalige Banker am Markt vorbei entwickelt hat. Zum Glück hat er ja ein Privatvermögen aufgebaut, das ihn auffängt -- ach ja, wird ja für Hartz 4 angerechnet. Also Pech gehabt.
Der Jens Spahn hat es richtig gemacht. Der hat sich schon mit 22 in den Bundestag wählen lassen -- hat also in seinem Leben nie gearbeitet -- und hat schon alle Schäfchen in trockene Tücher.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> @Sparanus Deutschland gestärkt durch den Versailler Vertrag ? Sicherlich nicht, eher enorm geschwächt, die Wehrmacht war noch ziemlich schwach als der Westfeldzug begann, gewonnen hat sie nur durch bessere Befehlsstruktur und bessere Offiziere, was die Niederlage aber eigentlich nur noch armseliger erscheinen lässt, Frankreich hatte nichts als Angst, deshalb haben sie auch nicht eingegriffen als sie noch in der Lage dazu waren.


Geschwächt waren sie nur kurzfristig
Aber ich hab mich unklar ausgedrückt, Deutschland wurde mittelfristig gestärkt durch die komplette Nachkriegsordnung. Gab ja noch einige andere Verträge.
Deutschland grenzte vor dem Krieg an 3 Großmächte, nach dem Krieg nur noch an eine.
Italien entwickelte sich seinerseits langsam in eine andere Richtung und mit der Sowjetunion arbeitete man hervorragend zusammen, da Deutschland geächtet war und die UdSSR ebenfalls. 
Deutschland war also nicht mehr eingekesselt. 

Den Krieg hat man im übrigen nicht nur durch die Offiziere und die Befehlsstruktur gewonnen sondern zu großen Teilen durch die Luftwaffe.
Außerdem war kaum einer der deutschen Offiziere für den Sichelschnitt Plan, diese Entscheidung hat Hitler getroffen.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke es ist absolut unbestritten unter Historikern, dass die Maginotlinie für die Wehrmacht niemals zu durchbrechen gewesen wäre,  da sie damals technisch und numerisch weit unterlegen war.



Man hätte sie durchbrechen können, die Verluste und der Zeitaufwand hätten aber in keinem Verhältnis zu dem militärischen Gewinn gestanden, zudem hätte man von alliierter Seite in der Zeit die dazu benötigt worden wäre bequem eine neue gut befestigte Auffangfront hochziehen können.
Aber es ging bei der Obsoletaussage auch nicht darum das man die Maginotline frontal durchbrechen hätte können, sondern eben darum das die Maginotline auf einen staren Krieg, wie im ersten Weltkrieg, ausgelegt war. Die Technik und Militärtaktik hatte sich aber inzwischen deutlich weiterentwickelt (naja gut, bei den Franzosen nicht, da waren die gleichen hochgreisen Köpfe im militärischen Stab, die schon im Ersten Weltkrieg dabei waren), so das es garnicht mehr nötig war sie frontal anzugehen.



RtZk schrieb:


> Die Maginotlinie war durchaus sinnvoll, man hätte sie nur auch bis an die Nordsee ziehen müssen.



Was in der Qualität, wie sie im Elsass gebaut wurde unmöglich war, da schlicht unbezahlbar. Ursprünglich war sie ja umfangreicher geplant, wenn auch nicht bis zur Nordsee, aber schon da hat man man gekürzt und teilweise massiv bei der Qualität gespart.



RtZk schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht, eher enorm geschwächt, die Wehrmacht war noch ziemlich schwach als der Westfeldzug begann, gewonnen hat sie nur durch bessere Befehlsstruktur und bessere Offiziere, was die Niederlage aber eigentlich nur noch armseliger erscheinen lässt, Frankreich hatte nichts als Angst, deshalb haben sie auch nicht eingegriffen als sie noch in der Lage dazu waren.



Die Wehrmacht hat nicht nur wegen ihrer Befehlsstrucktur gewonnen, sondern wegen wesentlich mehr Gründen, unter anderem:

- der hohe Grad an Mobilität ihrer Panzer-Angriffsspitzen
- dem einsetzen von Panzern als selbstständige Waffengatung und nicht nur als Unterstützung der Infanterie (wie bei Engländern und Franzosen)
- das gute Zusammenwirken aus Angriffsspitzen und Luftwaffe
- der größeren Entscheidungsgewalt der Offiziere auf der unteren Führungsebene und dadurch flexiblere Reaktion auf sich ändernde Lagen
- massive Fehleinschätzungen auf alliierter Seite
usw.

Wie verschiedene Militärhistoriker schon oft so treffend festgestellt haben:

"Die Deutschen kämpften einen modernen Krieg, Frankreich und England hingegen hingen zu Beginn des Krieges militärisch noch vollständig in der Kriegsführung des Ersten Weltkriegs fest."



Sparanus schrieb:


> ...mit der Sowjetunion arbeitete man hervorragend zusammen, da Deutschland geächtet war und die UdSSR ebenfalls.



Deutschland war spätestens nach der Rheinlandbesetzung kein wirklich geächtes Land mehr und die Zusammenarbeit mit den Russen war ehr ein Zweckbündnis von dem auch die Russen profitierten.
Hätte die Rote Armee im Winterkrieg gegen Finnland nicht so ein klägliches Bild abgegeben hätte Stalin vieleicht sogar nie einen Nichtangriffspakt mit Deutschland geschlossen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Deutschland war also nicht mehr eingekesselt.



Ein Grund warum der Feldzug gut ging, ja.
Aber halt auch nur weil Frankreich und England nicht glaubten das Deutschland Polen in wenigen Wochen überrennen könnte. Man darf nicht vergessen, Polen hatte zu Beginn des Krieges immerhin eine der größten (allerdings auch nicht modernsten) Armeen in Europa.
Hätten Frankreich und England Polen durch eine Offensive im Westen entlastet und die Polen mit Ausrüstung versorgt wäre das wohl ganz anders ausgegangen.
Hat man aber eben nicht gemacht und mit einer Offensive im Westen wollte man sich Zeit lassen bis die Deutschen, wie man glaubte, sich in Polen etwas abgekämpft und festgefahren hätten, auch weil man nicht wusste wie gut befestigt der Westwall wirklich war (bzw. wieviel Propaganda doch am Ende nur in ihm steckte) und daher die massiven Verluste bei einer Offensive gegen selbigen fürchtete.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem war kaum einer der deutschen Offiziere für den Sichelschnitt Plan, diese Entscheidung hat Hitler getroffen.



Und Hitler war es der den Plan auch wieder sabotierte indem er aus reinem Machtgerangel mit der Generalität die Panzer anhalten ließ und es so ermöglichte das die eingeschlossenen Truppen evakuiert werden konnten.
Da zeichnete sich schon ab wie fatal Hitlers Einmischungen doch am Ende waren.
Da hatte das blinde Gefreite Huhn Hitler einmal erfolgreich ein briliantes militärisches Korn gfunden und hielt sich sofort für einen neuen Napoleon (was sein militärisches Können anging).


----------



## RtZk (14. Mai 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Geschwächt waren sie nur kurzfristig
> Aber ich hab mich unklar ausgedrückt, Deutschland wurde mittelfristig gestärkt durch die komplette Nachkriegsordnung. Gab ja noch einige andere Verträge.
> Deutschland grenzte vor dem Krieg an 3 Großmächte, nach dem Krieg nur noch an eine.
> Italien entwickelte sich seinerseits langsam in eine andere Richtung und mit der Sowjetunion arbeitete man hervorragend zusammen, da Deutschland geächtet war und die UdSSR ebenfalls.
> ...



Nun ja, Österreich Ungarn war ein enger Verbündeter, dessen Ausfall eher geschadet als genutzt hat, die Sowjetunion hätte sowieso nicht auf Seiten der Westmächte eingegriffen.
Italien war schon im 1. WK eine nicht wirklich ernst zunehmende Macht und hat dies im 2. WK mehr als nur bewiesen.
Der Sichelschnitt Plan ist nur deshalb gelungen wegen faszinierendem Versagen der Französischen Offiziere, sollte Hilter dieses vorhergesagt haben, vielleicht wäre es dann seine erste gute Entscheidung gewesen 
Wären die Französischen Offiziere auch nur im Ansatz fähig gewesen wäre der Deutsche Angriff bereits an Maas zum Erliegen gekommen.
Die Luftwaffe war sicherlich nicht unwichtig, jedoch waren die deutschen Truppen im Felde auch nach Verlust der Lufthoheit deutlich überlegen.
Hitler hat im Westfeldzug außerdem wieder einmal seine Unfähigkeit bewiesen in dem er den Haltebefehl vor Dünkirchen gegeben hatte, hätte er ihn nicht gegeben, hätte Großbritannien innerhalb von kurzer Zeit kapitulieren müssen und der Krieg in Europa wäre gewonnen gewesen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> - der hohe Grad an Mobilität ihrer Panzer-Angriffsspitzen
> - dem einsetzen von Panzern als selbstständige Waffengatung und nicht nur als Unterstützung der Infanterie (wie bei Engländern und Franzosen)
> - das gute Zusammenwirken aus Angriffsspitzen und Luftwaffe
> - der größeren Entscheidungsgewalt der Offiziere auf der unteren Führungsebene und dadurch flexiblere Reaktion auf sich ändernde Lagen
> ...



"- massive Fehleinschätzungen auf alliierter Seite" , im Grunde nach war dieser Punkt kombiniert mit den deutlich überlegenen deutschen Generälen der absolute Hauptgrund für ein gelingen dieses Einsatzes, alles andere konnten die Westmächte zu diesem Zeitpunkt mit absoluter numerischer Überlegenheit ausgleichen.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2018)

> Deutschland war spätestens nach der Rheinlandbesetzung kein wirklich geächtes Land mehr und die Zusammenarbeit mit den Russen war ehr ein Zweckbündnis von dem auch die Russen profitierten.


Es ging um die Zusammenarbeit der Reichswehr mit der Roten Armee, eine Zusammenarbeit die Hitler gekippt hat.


> Und Hitler war es der den Plan auch wieder sabotierte indem er aus reinem Machtgerangel mit der Generalität die Panzer anhalten ließ und es so ermöglichte das die eingeschlossenen Truppen evakuiert werden konnten.
> Da zeichnete sich schon ab wie fatal Hitlers Einmischungen doch am Ende waren.


Nun das was da im Frankreich Feldzug ablief, nämlich, dass komplette Divisionen nicht mehr zu erreichen waren muss für ein Oberkommando eine schreckliche Vorstellung sein. Außerdem bezweifel ich, dass das wirklich so entscheidend war.
Das was die Invasion Englands verhindert/behindert hat also RAF und RN waren vollständig intakt.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Mai 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Geschwächt waren sie nur kurzfristig
> Aber ich hab mich unklar ausgedrückt, Deutschland wurde mittelfristig gestärkt durch die komplette Nachkriegsordnung. Gab ja noch einige andere Verträge.
> Deutschland grenzte vor dem Krieg an 3 Großmächte, nach dem Krieg nur noch an eine.
> Italien entwickelte sich seinerseits langsam in eine andere Richtung und mit der Sowjetunion arbeitete man hervorragend zusammen, da Deutschland geächtet war und die UdSSR ebenfalls.
> ...



Ich habe selten so völlig falsche historische Fakten gelesen, es ist gerade zu erstaunlich, wie man zu solchen abstrusen Schlüssen kommen kann.

1. Welche Verträge gab es denn noch nach 1919 der zur "Stärkung" Deutschlands führte?
Der Vertrag von Rapallo kam nur zustande, weil Deutschlands Waren immer noch 1922, durch die Siegermächte auf dem freien Welthandel blockiert wurden, im Vergleich zum freien Welthandel, war der Handelsaustausch mit der UdSSR auch nach 1922 sehr sehr sehr klein, er viel überhaupt nicht in sGewicht!
2. An welche 3 Großmächte grenzte denn Deutschland vor dem 1. Weltkrieg, Ö-U kann man als Hauptverbündeten wohl schlecht als "einkeisende Großmacht zählen! Italien gehörte bis zum Kriegsausbruch 1914 den Mittelmächten im Dreibund an!
3. Deutschland war auch nicht vor dem WW1 wirklich eingekesselt, sondern man FÜHLTE sich eingekreist (vor allen dingen die Militärs), machte dagegen aber keine gemeinsamme rationale Politik, sondern Militär (Großer Generalstab) und Politik (Bethmann Hollweg und Jagow), liefen in entgegengesetzter Richtungen, weil das Militär und seine Eliten nicht unter ziviler Kontrolle stand, einer der größten Fehler des Kaiserreichs!
Welches Chaos dabei rauskam, kann man sich wunderschön in der Juli Krise 1914 anschauen! Ein Militär das völlig fixiert auf einen EINZIGEN Plan war, der auch noch völlig losgelöst von jedweder politischen Entwicklung frei im Raum schwebte und die politischen Spielräume der deutschen Politik völlig einengte! Mir ist bis Heute völlig unverständlich, wie solche "Profis" wie Moltke der Jüngere einen Aufmarschplan Ost, seit 1912 einfach fallen gelassen haben, alleine dafür gehörte der standrechtlich erschossen!



> Außerdem war kaum einer der deutschen Offiziere für den Sichelschnitt Plan, diese Entscheidung hat Hitler getroffen.


Der Plan kam detailiert ausgearbeitet von von Manstein und hatte die Unterstützung aller Panzergeneräle und auch die Mehrzahl der nicht Panzergeneräle!
Das OKH hat Hitler absichtlich nur einen modifizierten Schliefen Plan vorgelegt, weil man den Krieg gegen Franreich nicht wollte, man glaubte an keinen schnellen Sieg und wollte nicht nochmal einen WWI erleben, dazu zählten vor allen Dingen General Halder und Ludwig von Beck. Hitler war absolut militärisch zu dumm, um sich so etwas wie den Sichelschnittplan auszudenken und dieser wurde ihm von von Manstein, unter Umgehung der Hierachie vorgelegt!


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Mai 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ging um die Zusammenarbeit der Reichswehr mit der Roten Armee, eine Zusammenarbeit die Hitler gekippt hat.
> 
> Nun das was da im Frankreich Feldzug ablief, nämlich, dass komplette Divisionen nicht mehr zu erreichen waren muss für ein Oberkommando eine schreckliche Vorstellung sein.



Jüngere Untersuchungen dazu kommen ehr zu dem Schluss das der nicht vorhandene Kontakt nicht der Grund war und man durchaus Kontakt hatte und wusste wo die Divisionen sind (wie hätte man sie sonst auch anhalten sollen?) Viel mehr war es eben ein Machtgerangel zwischen der Generalität und Hitler der eigentliche Grund gewesen, da man sich nicht über das weitere Vorgehen einig war (weiß gerade garnicht mehr was der konkrette Anlass war, also worüber man sich nicht genau einig wurde).



Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem bezweifel ich, dass das wirklich so entscheidend war.
> Das was die Invasion Englands verhindert/behindert hat also RAF und RN waren vollständig intakt.



Ich würde das evakuieren von rund 340.000 gut ausgebildeten Soldaten durchaus entscheidend nennen. Nicht für die Invasion Englands, wo sie aber in dem Fall das eine Invasion stattgefunden hätte auch eine Rolle gespielt hätten, aber eben für den weiteren Kriegsverlauf.
Das waren Soldaten die später in Afrika, Italien und ab 1944 bei der Invasion Frankreichs zum Einsatz kamen.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe selten so völlig falsche historische Fakten gelesen, es ist gerade zu erstaunlich, wie man zu solchen abstrusen Schlüssen kommen kann.
> 
> 1. Welche Verträge gab es denn noch nach 1919 der zur "Stärkung" Deutschlands führte?
> Der Vertrag von Rapallo kam nur zustande, weil Deutschlands Waren immer noch 1922, durch die Siegermächte auf dem freien Welthandel blockiert wurden, im Vergleich zum freien Welthandel, war der Handelsaustausch mit der UdSSR auch nach 1922 sehr sehr sehr klein, er viel überhaupt nicht in sGewicht!
> ...


Das sind die selben Schlüsse die anerkannte Historiker ziehen. Ich empfehle mal Sebastian Haffners "Von Bismarck zu Hitler" zu lesen.

1. Wie gesagt das war falsch ausgedrückt. Außerdem Deutschland dürfte und konnte in der UdSSR Sachen mit Fahrzeugen üben die Deutschland laut VV nicht haben dürfte.
2. Frankreich, Russland und Ö-U. Natürlich waren letztere keine einkreisende Großmacht, aber auch ein Verbündeter verhindert, dass sich deine Macht ausbreitet. Nachdem ÖU weg war konnte Deutschland dort der Hegemon werden.
3. Wie dem auch sein, Deutschland war von Mächten umkreist die eine Ausbreitung der Macht des Reiches nicht zulassen wollten. Das ist der Fakt.
Im übrigen hieß der Plan Großer Ostaufmarsch. Der Schlieffen Plan war nun ja eine Wette auf die Geschwindigkeit. Ja er war zu riskant.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jüngere Untersuchungen dazu kommen ehr zu dem Schluss das der nicht vorhandene Kontakt nicht der Grund war und man durchaus Kontakt hatte und wusste wo die Divisionen sind (wie hätte man sie sonst auch anhalten sollen?) Viel mehr war es eben ein Machtgerangel zwischen der Generalität und Hitler der eigentliche Grund gewesen, da man sich nicht über das weitere Vorgehen einig war (weiß gerade garnicht mehr was der konkrette Anlass war, also worüber man sich nicht genau einig wurde).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja und man stürmt nicht soweit vor, dass man den Kontakt verliert.

340k Soldaten die in ihrem Leben 6 Wochen Krieg erlebt haben. Das mit Afrika kann man gelten lassen, aber 340k Soldaten sind nicht so viele, wenn man bedenkt, dass alleine das dritte Reich über den ganzen Krieg hinweg etwa 19 Millionen Mann mobilisiert hat.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Mai 2018)

@ Nightslaver

Natürlich hatte man Kontakt, es gab ja auch eine zusammenhängende Front!
Von Rundstedt als Heeresgruppenchef der Heeresgruppe A (mit den meisten Panzerdivisionen) hatte Angst, vor einem Manöver in seiner linken Flanke (ebenso Hitler), er gab den ersten Haltebefehl vor Dünkirchen, um seine Divisionen zu ordnen, General Halder und General von Brauchitsch schätzten die Lage nach den Panzerkämpfen von Arras völlig anders ein und glaubten an keine zusätzlichen Panzerreserven der Franzosen in der linken Flanke. General von Brauchitsch entzog darauhin Rundstedt die Panzerkorps und unterstellte sie der Heeresgruppe A unter General von Bock und hob den Haltebefehl auf, ohne Rücksprache mit Hitler. Das empfand diese als Affront und er machte das alles wieder Rückgängig inklusive Haltebefehl.



> 340k Soldaten die in ihrem Leben 6 Wochen Krieg erlebt haben. Das mit Afrika kann man gelten lassen, aber 340k Soldaten sind nicht so viele, wenn man bedenkt, dass alleine das dritte Reich über den ganzen Krieg hinweg etwa 19 Millionen Mann mobilisiert hat.



Das war das Kaderpersonal der englischen Armee, die vor dem WWII eine Berufsarmee war und keine Wehrpflichtigen Armee. Wer bildet denn die Wehrpflichtigen aus, wenn die Kader gefangen sind?
Die USA mit ihrer Berufarmee vor dem WWII, hat 3 Jahre gebraucht, um eingermaßen auf ausgebildete Mannstärke zu kommen, ohne in wirkliche Bodenkämpfe verwickelt gewesen zu sein!

Zu deinen anderen Auslassungen zum WWI, hast wirklich Haffner gelesen?
Deutschland hatte vor dem WWI überhaupt kein Interesse imperial in Europa vorzugehen, da es wirtschaftlich komplett auf den ersten europäischen Binnenmarkt durch Ö-U zugreifen konnte. In ganz Ö-U gab es eine einheitliche Währung und keine Zölle und dieser Wirtschaftsraum, war auf das engste mit dem Kaiserreich verbunden, in Sachen Waren- und Arbeitskräfte- Austausch!

Der Versailer Vertrag und der Wegfall Ö-U (Binnenmarkt)  war die schlimmste wirtschaftliche Katastrophe überhaupt für Deutschland, schlimmer geht es gar nicht mehr und du faselst hier von nur kurzfristiger Schwächung!
Das militärische Zusammenarbeit und das bischen ausprobieren in der UdSSR war nice to have, wiegt aber auch nicht mal Ansatzweise (man müßte das sprachlich wesentlich stärker ausdrücken), den Verslust Ö-U als Absatzmarkt auf, geschweige denn die Reparationen in Form von Goldmarkt und Investitionsgütern!


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Mai 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 340k Soldaten die in ihrem Leben 6 Wochen Krieg erlebt haben. Das mit Afrika kann man gelten lassen, aber 340k Soldaten sind nicht so viele, wenn man bedenkt, dass alleine das dritte Reich über den ganzen Krieg hinweg etwa 19 Millionen Mann mobilisiert hat.



340k Mann sind mindestens 1 Armee, die 6. Armee in Stalingrad waren etwa 230.000 Soldaten, schon irgendwie witzig das du das als "nicht viel" bezeichnen willst. 
Davon mal abgesehen sind in den 19 Millionen wirklich alle rekrutierten Männer enthalten, also Lager-Wachen, Flakbesatzungen die im Reichsgebiet eingesetzt wurden, Volkssturm, Sicherungstruppen für die besetzten Gebiete, Polizeikräfte, Einheiten zur Partisanenbekämpfung, usw. usf.
Das sind nicht nur ausgebildete Soldaten der kämpfenden Truppe an der Ost-, Süd- und Westfront gewesen.

Zudem ist es egal ob die nach Frankreich nur 6. Wochen gekämpft haben, oder ob sie dort 6 Monate, oder 6 Jahre gekämpft hätten.
Das waren Soldaten die die volle Grundausbildung genossen haben und immerhin 6 Wochen Kampferfahrung sammeln konnten, das ist schon viel wert, musst dir ja nur mal den Kampfkraftabfall innerhalb der Deutschen Armee ab 1942 / 1944 anschauen, wo man immer mehr dazu über ging Soldaten nur noch Grundausbildung im Crashkurs zu verpassen um sie schnellstmöglich an die Front zu werfen, viele von denen sind schon alleine deshalb schnell an der Front gestorben, oder verwundet worden, weil die Grundausbildung nicht mehr so umfassend war und sie daher viele grundlegende Dinge nicht mehr vermittelt bekommen haben, bzw. diese nicht mehr so gut gefestigt waren.

Da sind 340.000 Soldaten schon viel Wert, vor allem wenn sie ihre Erfahrung auch noch in der Ausbildung weiterer Soldaten weitergeben können.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das war das Kaderpersonal der englischen Armee, die vor dem WWII eine Berufsarmee war und keine Wehrpflichtigen Armee. Wer bildet denn die Wehrpflichtigen aus, wenn die Kader gefangen sind?
> Die USA mit ihrer Berufarmee vor dem WWII, hat 3 Jahre gebraucht, um eingermaßen auf ausgebildete Mannstärke zu kommen, ohne in wirkliche Bodenkämpfe verwickelt gewesen zu sein!
> 
> Zu deinen anderen Auslassungen zum WWI, hast wirklich Haffner gelesen?
> ...


JA ich hab es gelesen und ich zitiere Seite 232:


> Aber auch mit der Unterschrift hatten sie auf mittlere und längere Sicht eine viel bessere machtpolitische Chance, als ihnen damals klar war. Denn die Pariser Gesamtfriedensordnung, von der Versailles ja nur einen Teil, den Deutschland direkt betreffenden Teil darstellte, war, bei Lichte und mit ruhigem Blut betrachtet, für Deutschland als Großmacht gar nicht ungünstig.
> Gewiß, Deutschland wurden mit der Entwaffnung und den Reparationsforderungen zwei schwere Hypotheken auferlegt, die irgendwann abgetragen werden mußten. Im übrigen aber stellte sich allmählich heraus, daß die deutsche Stellung in Europa, die Stellung eines im Westen, Osten und Norden verkleinerten, aber immer noch intakten Deutschen Reiches, *keineswegs schwächer war als vor 1914, sondern stärker.*
> Vor 1914 war das Deutsche Reich, wie der damals gängige Ausdruck lautete, »eingekreist«. Es lag zwischen den vier Großmächten England, Frankreich, Österreich-Ungarn und Rußland. Drei von ihnen, England, Frankreich und Rußland, waren im Ersten Weltkrieg gegen das Deutsche Reich verbündet.
> Von diesen vier Großmächten hatte eine sich inzwischen vollkommen aufgelöst: Österreich-Ungarn gab es nicht mehr. An seiner Stelle standen schwache Nachfolgestaaten, die allein von ihrer Größe her niemals bedeutende Mächte werden konnten, sondern früher oder später unter den Einfluß der nächstgelegenen Macht geraten mußten, und das war Deutschland.
> ...



Hast du es denn gelesen?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> 340k Mann sind mindestens 1 Armee, die 6. Armee in Stalingrad waren etwa 230.000 Soldaten, schon irgendwie witzig das du das als "nicht viel" bezeichnen willst.
> Davon mal abgesehen sind in den 19 Millionen wirklich alle rekrutierten Männer enthalten, also Lager-Wachen, Flakbesatzungen die im Reichsgebiet eingesetzt wurden, Volkssturm, Sicherungstruppen für die besetzten Gebiete, Polizeikräfte, Einheiten zur Partisanenbekämpfung, usw. usf.
> Das sind nicht nur ausgebildete Soldaten der kämpfenden Truppe an der Ost-, Süd- und Westfront gewesen.
> 
> ...



Nicht viel im Vergleich zum gesamt Krieg, ergo das war nicht im geringsten Kriegsentscheidend. Das war die Aussage dahinter. Der Rest ist klar, aber am Ende standen viele an der Front die dort nicht hingehörten.


----------



## RtZk (14. Mai 2018)

Die 340.000 Mann waren absolut Kriegsentscheidend. 
Sie bildeten die Berufsarmee Großbritanniens und waren essenziell für den weiteren Kriegsverlauf, wer denkst du denn bildetet die Wehrpflichtigen aus? 
Und demnach keine Soldaten = keine Verteidigung. Wer hätte die englischen Küsten vor einer Invasion geschützt ? 
Selbst mit einer relativ geringen Anzahl an Fallschirmjägern hätte man London und so mit das ganze Land unter seine Kontrolle bringen können.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Mai 2018)

So habe ich es nicht gelesen und hatte es auch nicht in Erinnerung!

Ich kann da Haffner aus meiner Überzeugung nur absolut widersprechen, weder wirtschaftlich (die Argumente habe ich gebracht), der gesamte Süd- und Osteuropäische Raum ist als Absatzmarkt, durch den Untergang  Ö-U weggebrochen, noch geopolitisch gab es irgendwelche Vorteile. Polen, die Tschecheslowakei und Italien (durch Südtirol), standen Deutschland feindlich bis unfreundlich gegenüber, Frankreich blieb anhaltend Erzfeind und auch wenn Russland und Deutschland erstmal zusammenarbeiteten, blieben sie wie schon immer (auch Heute noch), Konkurrenten, um die Einflussphären in Osteuropa. Stalins langfristiger Plan, war ja gerade die Expansion nach Westen (Rumänien, Finnland, Baltikum und Polen), da kam ihm aber ein bis an die Zähne bewaffnetses Nazi Deutschland dazwischen.
Ich weiß nicht was Haffner da gesehen hat, aber m.M. nach nicht die Realität!



> die Schwächung Deutschlands durch Entwaffnung und durch Reparationen war dagegen ihrem Wesen nach vorübergehend. Zehn oder gar zwanzig Jahre nach dem Krieg würde niemand mehr einen neuen Krieg führen, um Deutschland an der Wiederaufrüstung zu hindern oder es zur Fortzahlung der Reparationen zu zwingen.



Hier muss man konstatieren, dass Haffner völlig an der Realität vorbeigeschrieben hat, da dass Buch  ja aus den Ende 1980er Jahren stammt, Deutschlands "wirtschaftlicher Boom" unter den Nazis, war einzig und alleine auf Pump und den Goldreserven der Länder, die man durch die Blumenkriege eroberte aufgebaut, daran war absolut nichts nachhaltiges. Deutschland war im September 1939 mit Rest-Goldreserven von 500 Millionen Reichsmark faktisch Pleite, nur die  Goldreserven von Polen, Dänemark, Norwegen und dann Frankreich wendeten den finanziellen Kollaps ab.
M.M nach hat  Haffner den wirtschaftlichen Schaden des VV, der eine wirtschaftlich und finaziell komplett ausgeblutete und ausgeraubte Weimarer Republik hinterließ, die Deutschland in diesen Bereichen auf Jahzehnte, zum finanziellen Bittsteller auf dem internationalen Finazmarkt machte, überhaupt nicht ergründet.

Man kann nur froh sein, dass die gleichen Fehler von den Westalliieten nicht nochmal nach 1945 begangen wurden, sonst würden wir noch Heute Schulden zurückzahlen..


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2018)

Das ist absoluter Unsinn Rtzk. Absoluter stumpfer Blödsinn.
Fakt ist, dass es das deutsche Heer nie auf den Boden der britischen Hauptinsel geschafft hat. Also musste niemand vom englischen Heer die Insel verteidigen. Das haben RAF und RN gemacht. Wie schon geschrieben!
Das Argument mit der Ausbildung kann man auch entkräften, erstens ist man ja nicht sein ganzes Leben in der Armee. Bzw die wenigsten sind das, also hat man einen Haufen Reservisten und zweitens war der letzte Krieg erst knapp 20 Jahre her. Also ebenso genug Leute mit Erfahrung.
Relativ geringe Menge an FschJg?  Dein Ernst? Auf Kreta hat es zwar geklappt, aber das war Kreta und nicht das Herz des Empires. Außerdem war schon Kreta der "Friedhof der Fallschirmjäger".

@Don 
Es steht da aber so und ich hab auch das Hörbuch. Die Quelle ist richtig.

Aber es hat sich doch im Endeffekt als richtig erwiesen, Deutschland hat bis zu Kriegsbeginn seinen Einfluss enorm ausgeweitet.  Slowakei, Ungarn, Bulgarien, Kroatien, Österreich.
Außerdem hat Haffner selbst vorhergesagt, dass es zumindest im Osten auch ohne Hitler zu einem neuen Krieg kommen würde. 
Die Macht, die Deutschland Ende 1940 hatte war das Resultat von dem was 1919 entschieden wurde.

EDIT:
Nein Haffner hat nicht an der Realität vorbei geschrieben.  
Das was du da schreibst hat wenig mit der zitierten Passage zu tun. Die Reparationen waren vorübergehend und wenn ich mich recht entsinne hat man noch in der WR erreicht, dass die meisten gestrichen wurden.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Mai 2018)

> @Don
> Es steht da aber so und ich hab auch das Hörbuch. Die Quelle ist richtig.
> 
> Aber es hat sich doch im Endeffekt als richtig erwiesen, Deutschland hat bis zu Kriegsbeginn seinen Einfluss enorm ausgeweitet. Slowakei, Ungarn, Bulgarien, Kroatien, Österreich.
> ...



Schwachsinn!
Die Macht kam einzig und alleine durch das skrupellose System der Nazis zustande, die eine einseitige Wiederaufrüstung auf Pump, ohne jede Nachhaltigkeit und eine äußerst aggressive Außenpolitik betrieben. Wie kann man nur so wenig über wirtschaftliche Zusammenhänge verstehen und auch noch das aggressive und menschenverachtende politische System der Nazis verteidigen, auf dem das alles fusst!



> Das ist absoluter Unsinn Rtzk. Absoluter stumpfer Blödsinn.
> Fakt ist, dass es das deutsche Heer nie auf den Boden der britischen Hauptinsel geschafft hat. Also musste niemand vom englischen Heer die Insel verteidigen. Das haben RAF und RN gemacht. Wie schon geschrieben!
> Das Argument mit der Ausbildung kann man auch entkräften, erstens ist man ja nicht sein ganzes Leben in der Armee. Bzw die wenigsten sind das, also hat man einen Haufen Reservisten und zweitens war der letzte Krieg erst knapp 20 Jahre her. Also ebenso genug Leute mit Erfahrung.
> Relativ geringe Menge an FschJg? Dein Ernst? Auf Kreta hat es zwar geklappt, aber das war Kreta und nicht das Herz des Empires. Außerdem war schon Kreta der "Friedhof der Fallschirmjäger".



Auch hier sieht man das du herzlich wenig militärische Ahnung hast!
Der Kanal ließ sich durchaus mit Minensperren gegen die Royal Navy absperren, so war es auch in Operation Seelöwe geplant und die LW hat die Luftschlacht um England, auf Grund der Blödheit Görings und der LW verloren!
Göring ist mitten in der Schlacht vom strategischen Plan abgewichen, statt weiterhin die RAF und ihre Flugplätze anzugreifen, ist er auf Terrorbombardements der Städte ausgewichen und die LW, war zu blöd ihre gemachten Erfahrungen mit abwerfbaren Treibstofftanks/Zusatztanks aus Spanien, rechtzeitig zur Luftschlacht umzusetzen! Im Oktober 1940 kamen die ersten Bf 109 E mit abwerfbaren Zusatztanks, halt 3 Monate zu spät.



> Nein Haffner hat nicht an der Realität vorbei geschrieben.
> Das was du da schreibst hat wenig mit der zitierten Passage zu tun. Die Reparationen waren vorübergehend und wenn ich mich recht entsinne hat man noch in der WR erreicht, dass die meisten gestrichen wurden.


Das sind falsche Behauptungen die du hier aufstellst, vom VV und seinen Reparationen wurde nie etwas gestrichen, Deutschland hat dafür bis 2010 gezahlt!
Erster Weltkrieg: Deutschlands Reparationszahlungen laufen aus - WELT


----------



## RtZk (14. Mai 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist absoluter Unsinn Rtzk. Absoluter stumpfer Blödsinn.
> Fakt ist, dass es das deutsche Heer nie auf den Boden der britischen Hauptinsel geschafft hat. Also musste niemand vom englischen Heer die Insel verteidigen. Das haben RAF und RN gemacht. Wie schon geschrieben!
> Das Argument mit der Ausbildung kann man auch entkräften, erstens ist man ja nicht sein ganzes Leben in der Armee. Bzw die wenigsten sind das, also hat man einen Haufen Reservisten und zweitens war der letzte Krieg erst knapp 20 Jahre her. Also ebenso genug Leute mit Erfahrung.
> Relativ geringe Menge an FschJg?  Dein Ernst? Auf Kreta hat es zwar geklappt, aber das war Kreta und nicht das Herz des Empires. Außerdem war schon Kreta der "Friedhof der Fallschirmjäger".
> ...



Das war der absolute groß des Heeres der Briten das dort hätte vernichtet werden können. 
Die Luftwaffe und Flak kann bei weitem nicht alles abfangen, siehe D-Day. 
Die Briten mussten sich für lange Zeit nicht selbst verteidigen und selbst verständlich hätte man keine große Streitmacht dort hin bringen können, da die See unter der Kontrolle der Navy stand und kleine Truppenverbände nichts brächten, wenn mehrere 100.000 Soldaten im Inland sind, sind sie dies nicht wäre es auch kein großes Problem gewesen.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2018)

@Don
Du überschätzt die Nazis, das was sie bis Anfang 1940 erreicht hatten hätte man auch ohne die Mittel der Nazis erreichen können. Vielleicht später und vielleicht wäre man dann auch am Ende des Möglichen gewesen und hätte nicht mehr die
Kraft gehabt Frankreich und Russland anzugreifen. Aber Polen hätte man geschafft.



> Auch hier sieht man das du herzlich wenig militärische Ahnung hast!
> Der Kanal ließ sich durchaus mit Minensperren gegen die Royal Navy absperren, so war es auch in Operation Seelöwe geplant und die LW hat die Luftschlacht um England, auf Grund der Blödheit Görings und der LW verloren!
> Göring ist mitten in der Schlacht vom strategischen Plan abgewichen, statt weiterhin die RAF und ihre Flugplätze anzugreifen, ist er auf Terrorbombardements der Städte ausgewichen und die LW, war zu blöd ihre gemachten Erfahrungen mit abwerfbaren Treibstofftanks/Zusatztanks aus Spanien, rechtzeitig zur Luftschlacht umzusetzen! Im Oktober 1940 kamen die ersten Bf 109 E mit abwerfbaren Zusatztanks, halt 3 Monate zu spät.


Du bist aber nicht der Militär, der vor der Zukunft steht sondern der Historiker der auf die Vergangenheit zurück blickt.
Hat Göring Fehler gemacht? Klar, er war der höchste deutsche Soldat wurde aber nie zum Stabsoffizier ausgebildet. 
Es geht nur hier darum was passiert ist und passiert ist das, dass es nie zu kämpfen auf der britischen Hauptinsel kam. Du kannst Geschichte nicht von den handelnden Personen abkoppeln, 
das tust du aber. Wir spielen ja schon ein Was wäre wenn Spiel. Wir haben eine Variable geändert, nämlich dass die 340k Briten nicht entkommen wären. Ich sage, dass das kein Beinbruch gewesen wäre,
weil der Rest ja anders passiert ist. Es gibt keinen Grund anzunehmen, dass die Fehler die die Luftwaffe gemacht hat in dem von mir angenommenen Fall nicht passiert wären. Falls doch, dann nenne sie mir.
Außerdem war GB nicht Hitlers Priorität, ein weiterer Grund.



> Das sind falsche Behauptungen die du hier aufstellst, vom VV und seinen Reparationen wurde nie etwas gestrichen, Deutschland hat dafür bis 2010 gezahlt!


Da hast du nicht richtig gelesen. Es kam durch Hitler nicht dazu, aber es gab da was:
LeMO Kapitel - Weimarer Republik - Aussenpolitik - Konferenz von Lausanne


----------



## Don-71 (15. Mai 2018)

Beschäftige dich mit der Struktur der britischen Armee vor WWII, als Berufsarmee, ergründe welche Soldaten das BEF gestellt haben und welche Auswirkungen, das fehlen dieser 316000 Soldaten, beim Aufbau der Wehrpfichtigen Armee der Briten ab 1940 gehabt hätte.
Das steht in unzähligen militärischen Publikationen, da gibt es auch nichts zu diskutieren, die Gefangennahme des BEF hätte eine vollkommene Katastrophe für GB dargestellt, für die Ausbildung seiner Soldaten, für die nächsten Jahre, darüber sind sich alle Militärhistoriker einig, da GB auf keine ausgebildeten Wehrpflichtigen zurückgreifen konnte!
Alleine der Afrika Feldzug wäre schon völlig anders verlaufen, weil aus GB überhaupt kein ausgebildeter Ersatz vorhanden gewesen wäre und ob Australien, Neuseeland, Kanada und Südafrika es so witzig gefunden hätten, dass nur ihre Soldaten bis mind. 1943 den Haupteil der Kämpfe zu tragen hätten, ist doch sehr unwahrscheinlich!


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2018)

Natürlich wäre das eine Katastrophe gewesen, aber die Realität ist halt so abgelaufen, dass das DR nie bis auf die Britische Hauptinsel gekommen ist und das britische Heer bei der Verteidigung des Mutterlandes geleistet hat sondern die Last auf den
Schultern von RAF und RN lag. Ob es anders gekommen wäre, wenn die deutsche Generalität bei der Luftschlacht von England anders gehandelt hätte ist eine andere Frage. Es gibt aber keinen Grund, warum das hätte passieren sollen.

Klar hätte eine geringere Bedrohung durch GB mehr Kräfte für den Osten bedeutet, aber nicht genug um die UdSSR zu schlagen und so wäre am Ende doch alles so gekommen, dass der Russe in Berlin gestanden hätte.


----------



## RtZk (15. Mai 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre das eine Katastrophe gewesen, aber die Realität ist halt so abgelaufen, dass das DR nie bis auf die Britische Hauptinsel gekommen ist und das britische Heer bei der Verteidigung des Mutterlandes geleistet hat sondern die Last auf den
> Schultern von RAF und RN lag. Ob es anders gekommen wäre, wenn die deutsche Generalität bei der Luftschlacht von England anders gehandelt hätte ist eine andere Frage. Es gibt aber keinen Grund, warum das hätte passieren sollen.
> 
> Klar hätte eine geringere Bedrohung durch GB mehr Kräfte für den Osten bedeutet, aber nicht genug um die UdSSR zu schlagen und so wäre am Ende doch alles so gekommen, dass der Russe in Berlin gestanden hätte.



Nein das ist inkorrekt. Der einzige Grund warum Moskau nicht gefallen ist (und damit die Sowjetunion) war die Länge des Balkanfeldzuges, welcher nur durch das Eingreifen britischer Truppen (die es sonst nicht gegeben hätte) so lange gedauert hat. Außerdem hätte es ihn dann wohl überhaupt nicht gegeben, denn das einzige was man wollte ist zu verhindern, dass britische Truppen in Griechenland landen, die es dann nicht gegeben hätte.
Demzufolge hätte man Moskau vor dem Winter erreicht und man hätte aufgrund eines nicht möglichen D-Days keine großen Truppenverbände in Frankreich benötigt, dies kombiniert hätte den Fall der Sowjetunion erbracht. 
Aber klar ist es hätte hätte, aber wir betrachten schlicht was hätte sein können und letztendlich zum Glück nicht passiert ist, denn in einem totalitären Staat würde ich nicht gerne leben.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2018)

Nein RtZk, ein bisschen früher zu sein hätte auch nichts gebracht. 
Du stellst außerdem die These auf, dass die UdSSR mit dem Fall Moskaus erledigt gewesen wäre. Warum sollte das eigentlich so sein? 
Es stand schon alles zur Abfahrt der Regierung bereit. Die UdSSR hätte man ohne Japan nicht erobern können (in einem Vernichtungskrieg) oder man hätte
die Völker befreien müssen und mit ihnen kämpfen. Aber die hat man ja lieber versklavt.

Alles was wir erst im Rückblick sagen können.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Mai 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du stellst außerdem die These auf, dass die UdSSR mit dem Fall Moskaus erledigt gewesen wäre. Warum sollte das eigentlich so sein?



Weil mit dem Fall Moskaus sehr wahrscheinlich die ganze Führung des Politbüros in die Hände der Deutschen Gefallen wäre. Stalin blieb schließlich 1941 in Moskau (als man die Führung evakuieren wollte) und untersagte es auch allen anderen Mitgliedern des Politbüros, unter  Androhung des Todes, die Stadt zu verlassen.


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2018)

Hitlers größter Fehler war den Nichtangriffspakt mit Stalin zu brechen. An den Russen haben sie sich die Zähne ausgebissen. Und die Russen haben eine ähnliche Strategie angewendet wie schon damals bei Napoleon. 
Sich mit den Amerikanern, Engländern und Russen gleichzeitig anzulegen war ein Zeichen vom Größenwahn der Nazis. Und wurde zum Glück bestraft.

Edit: Wobei Strafe auch nicht das richtige Wort ist. Für uns heutzutage besser das es damals so geendet ist. Dank der Amerikaner haben wir hier Demokratie und sind eine der stärksten Volkswirtschaften der Welt.


----------



## JePe (15. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Hitlers größter Fehler war(...)



Und ich dachte immer, "seine" groessten Fehler waren, einen Weltkrieg anzuzetteln und Menschen industrialisiert zu vernichten.


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer, "seine" groessten Fehler waren, einen Weltkrieg anzuzetteln und Menschen industrialisiert zu vernichten.


Das stimmt natürlich.  Ich meinte das aus Sicht der Nazis und ihren Eroberungsplänen.


----------



## Tilfred (15. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Für uns heutzutage besser das es damals so geendet ist. Dank der Amerikaner haben wir hier Demokratie und sind eine der stärksten Volkswirtschaften der Welt.



Aus Armutsgrenze – Wikipedia



> In Deutschland etwa lag die Armutsgefährdungsgrenze (60 % des Medianeinkommens) 2015 bei 1033 €[4] pro Monat bzw. 12.401 € pro Jahr. Die Armutsquote lag bei 16,7 % der Bevölkerung.



Soweit daß die wenigsten hier etwas von einer der stärksten Volkswirtschaften haben...

Und natürlich ist es auch Demokratie seine "Freunde" zu kontrollieren...


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Aus Armutsgrenze – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, das ist meckern auf hohem Niveau. Guck dir mal den allgemeinen Lebenstandard von  früher und heute an. 
Klar gibt es immer noch soziale Ungerechtigkeiten und Mißstände, aber insgesamt und gemessen an anderen Ländern geht es uns verhältnismäßig gut.
Man braucht auch nicht das "perfekte System" erwarten, das wird es wahrscheinlich eh nie geben.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Man braucht auch nicht das "perfekte System" erwarten, das wird es wahrscheinlich eh nie geben.



Niemand will eine Utopie, aber ein faire(re)s System wäre durchaus machbar.


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2018)

Klar man kann noch einiges verbessern und errreichen.  Sage ja auch nicht das alles so gut ist wie es ist.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2018)

Wie gesagt, der Zug stand bereit. 
Die Wehrmacht hat es nicht geschafft Leningrad auszuradieren/zu erobern. Bei Stalingrad gelang es nicht, aber hier wird davon ausgegangen, dass man Moskau im Handstreich genommen hätte. Der Winter wäre gekommen, die sibirischen Divisionen auch und aus die Maus.

Rein militärisch war mehr schaffbar, politisch auch . Aber man darf die Naziideologie nicht aus der Gleichung entfernen.


----------



## RtZk (15. Mai 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, der Zug stand bereit.
> Die Wehrmacht hat es nicht geschafft Leningrad auszuradieren/zu erobern. Bei Stalingrad gelang es nicht, aber hier wird davon ausgegangen, dass man Moskau im Handstreich genommen hätte. Der Winter wäre gekommen, die sibirischen Divisionen auch und aus die Maus.
> 
> Rein militärisch war mehr schaffbar, politisch auch . Aber man darf die Naziideologie nicht aus der Gleichung entfernen.



Moskau war schon immer das politische Zentrum Russlands und ich denke auch nicht das Stalin geflohen wäre. 
Die sibirischen Truppen hätten nichts mehr ändern können, wenn sie zu spät gekommen wären.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2018)

Moskau war schon immer das politische Zentrum Russlands? Liest du eigentlich was du schreibst?
Nein Sankt Petersburg war auch lange genug Hauptstadt. 
Außerdem stand die Front Ende 41 vor dem Durchbruch, also war das ganze sehr auf Kante genäht. 

@head
Nein das war nicht Hitlers Fehler. Es war sein Lebensziel.


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @head
> Nein das war nicht Hitlers Fehler. Es war sein Lebensziel.


Dann hat er sich ein größenwahnsinniges Lebensziel gesetzt. Nur schade das soviele dabei mitgemacht haben. 
Im zweiten Weltkrieg sind schätzungsweise 70 Mio Menschen gestorben. Eigentlich völlig unnötig.
Naja, hätten die Deutschen nicht angefangen, dann wohl ein anderer. Und ohne die atomare Abschreckung hätte es wahrscheinlich schon einen andere größeren Krieg gegeben.
Es jetzt so passiert wie es passiert ist, die Realität ist wie wir sie heute haben. Die Gefahr der völligen Vernichtung ist ständig präsent . Kann man nur hoffen das nicht jemand mal nervös wird und auf den Knopf drückt.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2018)

Wobei ja auch einige Millionen auf das Konto des Pazifikkrieges gehen.

Ja das Ziel bzw die Ziele waren größenwahnsinnig. Die Sowjetunion zu erobern und zu zerschlagen wäre möglich gewesen, aber nicht wenn man
Millionen potentielle Soldaten als rassisch minderwertig betrachtet. Hitlers Idee vom Lebensraum im Osten kommt ja nicht von irgendwo, das wurde im ersten Weltkrieg auch schon vollzogen.
Siehe Oberost, aber das war kein Vernichtungskrieg.


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja das Ziel bzw die Ziele waren größenwahnsinnig. Die Sowjetunion zu erobern und zu zerschlagen wäre möglich gewesen, aber nicht wenn man
> Millionen potentielle Soldaten als rassisch minderwertig betrachtet.


Nicht mit einen zusätzlichen Krieg an der Westfront gegen die USA und England. Und ich glaube auch dann wäre es noch schwierig gewesen. Rußland ist ein sehr großes Land und die Winter können lang sein. Besonders dann wenn Versorgungswege abgeschnitten und die eigenen Städte niedergebrannt und verlassen werden.  Viele deutsche Soldaten sind damals an der Kälte und an Hunger gestorben.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2018)

England alleine hätte den Dday nie stemmen können. Aber ja mit den USA hast du Recht. Aber das mit den USA ist eh ein Spezialfall.
Der optimale Kriegsverlauf wäre ein gemeinsamer Angriff des DR und Japans gegen die UdSSR gewesen und man
hätte im gleichen Atemzug die Völker befreien müssen, die von der UdSSR besetzt worden sind. Zum Beispiel die Ukraine.


----------



## RtZk (16. Mai 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Moskau war schon immer das politische Zentrum Russlands? Liest du eigentlich was du schreibst?
> Nein Sankt Petersburg war auch lange genug Hauptstadt.
> Außerdem stand die Front Ende 41 vor dem Durchbruch, also war das ganze sehr auf Kante genäht.
> 
> ...



Tut mir leid ich hätte dazu schreiben sollen nach dem Ende des Zarenreiches, also so ziemlich seit 100 Jahren


----------



## compisucher (16. Mai 2018)

In der Sowjetunion gab es zu Zeiten von WKII keine Völker zu befreien...
Der der kurze und verhaltene Jubel über die deutschen Angreifer im Gebiet der heutigen Staaten Weissrussland und Ukraine beruhte im Wesentlichen auf der Hoffnung der sehr konservativen bäuerlichen Bevölkerung,
dass es ihnen besser ergehen möge, als unter der knüppelharten Planwirtschaft der Kommunisten aus dem zentralen Moskau und der Tatsache , das in diesen ländlichen Bevölkerungsschichten immer noch ein wenig dem Zarenreich nachgetrauert wurde.
Auch wenn es unter dem Zar denen auch nicht besser ergangen war.
Der Jubel hatte sich dann sehr schnell erledigt, nachdem die Wehrmacht alle Dörfer brandschatzte und systematisch Männlein, Weiblein und Kindlein ermordete.
Aus Wicki:
Eine von Verteidigungsminister Dmitri Timofejewitsch Jasow eingesetzte Kommission ermittelte von 1987 bis 1991 insgesamt 37 Millionen sowjetische Kriegstote, davon 8,6 Millionen Soldaten und 27 bis 28 Millionen Zivilisten.[18] Russische Forscher bestätigen die Zahl der gefallenen Soldaten, manche schätzen die Zahl der getöteten sowjetischen Zivilisten jedoch auf 17 Millionen.[19]

Ist übrigens auch ein Grund, warum man etwas differenziert auf den Ukraine-Konflikt schauen muss.
Nach WKII waren die Ukraine und Weissrussland dank deutscher Wehrmacht nahezu entvölkert und native bzw. ethnische Ukrainer wie Weissrussen  erholten sich nur langsam von diesen schrecklichen Verlusten.
Ein nicht unbedeutender Anteil der Bevölkerung sind umgesiedelte Russen, die sich nun nur z. T. als Ukrainer oder Weissrussen fühlen.


----------



## RyzA (16. Mai 2018)

Stalin war aber auch nicht ohne. Er hatte Millionen eigener Landsleute, darunter viele Bauern auf dem Gewissen.
Damit will ich aber nicht die Verbrechen der Nazis schönreden. Wobei mir die Opferzahlen da von Wikipedia etwas hochgegriffen erscheinen.
Aber ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## compisucher (16. Mai 2018)

Das ist unbestritten, werter Headcrash, Stalin war auf seine Art quasi der Hitler Russlands und hat gnadenlos seine eigenen Leute umbringen lassen.

Die Zahlen sind immer nur Schätzungen, es gibt bedeutend niedrige, als auch wesentlich höhere Zahlen - letztlich irrelevant, weil ein einziger Zivilist schon einer zuviel ist.
Wir können uns das heutzutage eh nicht mehr vorstellen, dass ganze Landstriche komplett entvölkert wurden, sei es als Kollateralschaden der Kampfhandlungen durch gezielte Tötung oder schlichtweg durch Hunger.
Fakt ist, dass es Millionen von Menschen waren, die umgekommen waren und eine Aufrechnung gegenseitiger Verluste verbietet sich alleine aus Respekt für jeden einzelnen umgekommenen Zivilisten, sei es Russe oder Deutscher oder ein sonstiger Landsmann.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Stalin war aber auch nicht ohne. Er hatte Millionen eigener Landsleute, darunter viele Bauern auf dem Gewissen.
> Damit will ich aber nicht die Verbrechen der Nazis schönreden. Wobei mir die Opferzahlen da von Wikipedia etwas hochgegriffen erscheinen.
> Aber ich weiß es nicht.



Das die so hochgegriffen wirken liegt zum einen daran das compisuchers Zahlen nicht stimmen, da die Gesamtzahl der Toten der Sovejtunion mit etwa 17 bis 25 Millionen Menschen angegeben wird, inkl. 8 bis 9 Millionen Soldaten und nicht wie er es angibt exklusive. 
Es sind also "nur" 9 bis 16 Millionen Zivilisten im Krieg umgekommen und keine 17 bis 25 Millionen, so das man am Ende auch nicht wie compisucher auf 37 Millionen tote Sovjets kommt:



> Gesamtopfer des *Zweiten Weltkriegs*: ca. 50 Mio. *Sowjetunion*: 17–25 Mio., davon 8–9 Mio. Soldaten, 9–16 Mio. Zivilisten.
> 
> Tote des Zweiten Weltkrieges – Wikipedia



Allerdings tendieren nicht wenige Historiker heute ehr zu einer Zahl zwischen 7 und 10 Millionen durch die Nazi ermordete und Kampfhandlungen getötete Zivilisten der Sovjetunion, wobei da im Grunde alles einfließt, Masaker, verhungerte,  durch Zwangsarbeit umgekommene, usw. usf).

An höheren Zahlen hat man wohl auch schon seit Jahren einige Zweifel, weil es Hinweise darauf gibt das man wohl unter Stalin Millionen Opfer der stlainistischen Säuberungen einfach mal mit in die Opferstatistik, als von den Nazis getötet, des Krieges hat mit einfließen lassen und das wohl sogar rückwirkend für Opfer / Zivilisten die eigentlich bereits Jahre vor Beginn des Krieges mit dem Deutschen Reich durch Stalin ermordet wurden.


----------



## RyzA (16. Mai 2018)

Wie dem auch sei... es sind zuviele Menschen gestorben wegen den größenwahnsinnigen Machtfantasien weniger.


----------



## compisucher (16. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das die so hochgegriffen wirken liegt zum einen daran das compisuchers Zahlen nicht stimmen, da die Gesamtzahl der Toten der Sovejtunion mit etwa 17 bis 25 Millionen Menschen angegeben wird, inkl. 8 bis 9 Millionen Soldaten und nicht wie er es angibt exklusive.
> Es sind also "nur" 9 bis 16 Millionen Zivilisten im Krieg umgekommen und keine 17 bis 25 Millionen, so das man am Ende auch nicht wie compisucher auf 37 Millionen tote Sovjets kommt:
> 
> 
> ...



Die Zahlen sind nicht von mir  sondern auch aus Wicki, nur an anderer Stelle des gleichen Artikels unter "Sowjetunion", quasi als aktuellstes Forschungsergebnis dargestellt...


----------



## RtZk (16. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das die so hochgegriffen wirken liegt zum einen daran das compisuchers Zahlen nicht stimmen, da die Gesamtzahl der Toten der Sovejtunion mit etwa 17 bis 25 Millionen Menschen angegeben wird, inkl. 8 bis 9 Millionen Soldaten und nicht wie er es angibt exklusive.
> Es sind also "nur" 9 bis 16 Millionen Zivilisten im Krieg umgekommen und keine 17 bis 25 Millionen, so das man am Ende auch nicht wie compisucher auf 37 Millionen tote Sovjets kommt:
> 
> 
> ...



"Eine von Verteidigungsminister Dmitri Timofejewitsch Jasow eingesetzte Kommission ermittelte von 1987 bis 1991 insgesamt 37 Millionen sowjetische Kriegstote, davon 8,6 Millionen Soldaten und 27 bis 28 Millionen Zivilisten.[18] Russische Forscher bestätigen die Zahl der gefallenen Soldaten, manche schätzen die Zahl der getöteten sowjetischen Zivilisten jedoch auf 17 Millionen."
Tote des Zweiten Weltkrieges – Wikipedia


----------



## Sparanus (16. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Tut mir leid ich hätte dazu schreiben sollen nach dem Ende des Zarenreiches, also so ziemlich seit 100 Jahren



Ja dann schreib nicht immer, nicht bei einem Land mit einer so langen Geschichte.

Btw
Was den Kriegsbeginn auch verschoben hat war die Schlammperiode die 1941 länger angehalten hat als gewöhnlich. Also war es im Endeffekt nicht so schlimm, dass der Krieg später begann.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei... es sind zuviele Menschen gestorben wegen den größenwahnsinnigen Machtfantasien weniger.



Das ist richtig, ohne die Schreckensherrschaft des Nationalsozialismus irgendwie relativieren zu wollen,

dass war ein gigantisches Verbrechen an der Menschheit 

Die Kommunisten waren aber auch nicht besser

Das Schwarzbuch des Kommunismus – Wikipedia,

da haben mehr Menschen ihr Leben in Friedenszeiten lassen müssen,

als in den reinen Kampfhandlungen des 1+2 WK zusammengerechnet


----------



## compisucher (16. Mai 2018)

Bin sehr beruhigt, dass die schrecklichen Auswirkungen des Nationalsozialismus allgemein hier ähnlich negativ gesehen werden.

Und ja, leider gab und gibt es immer wieder (ideologische) Despoten/Regierungen auf der Welt, die schreckliche Verbrechen verübt werden.
Neben dem erwähnten Stalin kann man da durchaus auch Mao oder Pol Pot oder das japanische Kaiserreich in China/Korea erwähnen.
Sicherlich fallen dem einen oder anderen noch weitere Namen ein.

Ich möchte dennoch das sicherlich in gewisse Weise faszinierende Thema des "Was-wäre-wenn" in WK II aufgreifen.

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Wehrmacht, selbst in einer theoretischen Kooperation mit Japan es jemals gelungen wäre, Russland tatsächlich zu erobern.
Selbst in den "besten" Zeiten hatte das III. Reich maximal 125 Divisionen an der Ostfront und die völlig überdehnte Front hatte zum Teil Lücken über mehrere hundert Kilometern.
An eine lückenlosen Sicherung der rückwärtigen Räume war sowieso kaum zu denken.
Allein die schiere Anzahl des russischen Gegners musste zwangsläufig zu einer deutlichen Konsolidierung führen.
Durch die Rückverlegung kriegswichtiger Industrie hinter den Ural hätte es Russland selbst ohne der massiven Hilfe durch die USA irgendwann geschafft, das Blatt zu wenden.
Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die in großen Massen hergestellten Hauptkriegsgeräte (z. B. T-34) durchaus gleichwertig zu deutschen Waffen waren.
Die heute noch mancherorts nachwehende Kriegspropaganda von überlegenem Königstiger & Co. waren meist technisch sehr anfällig und in  nur homöopathischen Dosen an der Front vorhanden.

Der militärische Vorstoß jenseits der groben Linie Dnepr-Kiew-Minsk-Narwa war aus logistischen wie personellen Gründen der Anfang vom Untergang.


----------



## RtZk (16. Mai 2018)

Wobei eigentlich nirgendwo nur wenige Personen verantwortlich gemacht werden können. 
Im Grunde nach sind an den Leiden des 2. Weltkrieges die Siegermächte des 1. Weltkrieges alleine schuldige, ohne diese hätte Deutschland niemals einen solchen Krieg begonnen, aber zum Glück hat man nach dem 2. Weltkrieg dazugelernt.

@Compisucher, die Schlacht um Dünkirch und das absolute Versagen der Italiener, sowie der sinnfreie und dumme Angriff der Japaner auf die Vereinigten Staaten, die schon lange einen Grund gesucht hatten einen Krieg gegen Deutschland und Japan vor dem eigenen Volk zu rechtfertigen hat den Krieg entschieden
Die deutschen Panzer waren ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt enorm überlegen, was sich insbesondere in der Schlacht um Kursk gezeigt hat, die Angst vor dem Tiger war extrem groß.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Mai 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bin sehr beruhigt, dass die schrecklichen Auswirkungen des Nationalsozialismus allgemein hier ähnlich negativ gesehen werden.
> 
> Und ja, leider gab und gibt es immer wieder (ideologische) Despoten/Regierungen auf der Welt, die schreckliche Verbrechen verübt werden.
> Neben dem erwähnten Stalin kann man da durchaus auch Mao oder Pol Pot oder das japanische Kaiserreich in China/Korea erwähnen.
> ...



Auch wenn ich sonst mit dir oft einer Meinung bin, muss ich dir leider hier widersprechen, rein aus militärischer Sicht gesehen!
Nach den neusten Forschungsergebnissen und unter Berufung auf Glantz, der wohl mit die wegweisenden Bücher über den Ostfeldzug in jüngster Zeit geschrieben hat, hing das Schicksal der UdSSR zwischen Juni 1941 bis Stalingrad 1942 am seidenen Faden und die UdSSR wurde hautsächlich, nur durch Lend Lease und die militärische Inkompetenz Hitlers gerettet, wobei Lend Lease entscheidender war.
Im Sommer bis Winter 1941 wurde die Wehrmacht ständig ausgebremst, durch die Unklarheit des Schwerpunktes des deutschen Feldzuges, der am Anfang im Norden lag, dann auf die Mitte verlegt wure, dann von Hitler nach Süden geworfen wurde (Kesselschlacht um Kiew, m.M. nach ein riesen Fehler), um dann wieder auf die Mitte verlegt wurde, obwohl man schon in den Vororten von Leningrad stand. Das ständige gerangel zwischen OKH und Hitler (mit seinen OKW Beratern La Keitel und Jodel), um den Schwerpunkt, führte zu ständigen unnötigen Haltebefehlen, die der Roten Armee immer wieder Verschnaufpausen und vor allen dingen die Möglichkeit zu Reorgansisation und einrichten von Verteidigungsstellungen verschaffte, weil man sich bei der Wehrmacht nicht einig über das Ziel/Schwerpunkt war.
Der zweite riesige Fehler von Hitler 1941 war sein totaler Haltebefehl am 16. Dezember 1941.
Die Truppe bewies zwischen dem 5 bis 16 Dezember das sie fähig war, plamäßige Rückzuge und Frontverkürzungen unter Mitnahme ihres Großgerätes durchzuführen (Klin ist das beste Beispiel neben dutzenden Anderen dafür), es gab überhaupt keinen schlüssigen Grund, die Truppe am 16. Dezember im offenen Gelände bei -30 Grad, in logistisch ungünstigem Gelände und weit entfernt von ihren Nachschubausgaben, festzunageln. Das Ganze hat er ja selber am 15 Januar aufgehoben, alledings war es dann logistisch zu spät das Großgerät mitzunehmen und die Divisionen waren noch wesentlich mehr (logistisch) und im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ausgeblutet und erfroren, als sie es schon am 15 Dezember waren!
Zwei der besten Kommandeure (Guderian und Hoepner) kostete dieser Haltebefehl ihr Frontkommando, an Hoepner wurde sogar ein Exempel statuiert und aus der Wehrmacht ausgeschlossen. 

Lend Lease:

Die UdSSR verlor 1941/1942 fast 50% ihrer Nahrungs Anbaufläche und war ab Ende 1941 von einem LKW Engpass betroffen, der auch nicht produktionstechnisch die nächsten 2 Jahre hätte aufgefangen werden können. (1941 Umwandlung vieler Produktionstädten zur Panzerproduktion)
Die verbliebenen Anbauflächen waren logistisch wesentlich "schlechter", da weit verstreut.
Dadurch das die USA seit Dezember 1941 im großen Maßstab Weizen und Essensrationen lieferte, die direkt zentral über das Eisenbahnetz verteilt werden konnten (Armee und Produktionsstädten), sowie bis September 1942 80000 LKW lieferten, machten sie die Rote Armee überhaupt operationfähig! 
Diese beiden Faktoren bedingen sich untereinander, da ohne den Weizen und Essenrationen, hätte die UdSSR große Mengen LKW von der Roten Armee abziehen müssen, um die Ernte einzubringen und vor allen dingen an die Bahnhöfe zu transportieren , um sie dann zu verteilen.
Der Weizen, die Essenrationen und LKW Lieferungen waren 1942 absolut entscheidend, darüber hinaus bestand 80-90% der Führungsmittel der Roten Armee und VVS 1942 aus USA Funkgeräten und Feldtelefonen.
Ohne Lend Lease wäre Operation Uranus (Stalingrad) und Mars überhaupt nicht möglich gewesen, weil nur Lend Lease ermöglichte diese operativen Reserven auszurüsten.

    Das 1. Moskauer Protokoll wurde am 1.10.1941 in höchst bedrängter Lage für die Rote Armee unterzeichnet. Der deutsche Vormarsch auf Moskau wurde wieder aufgenommen, Anfang Oktober führten die Kesselschlachten von Wjasma und Brjansk eine der größten militärischen Katastrophen für die Rote Armee herbei.

    Die Zusagen des Protokolls für den Zeitraum Okt41 bis Juni 1942, also für 9 Monate (bis zum erforderlichen Anschlußprotokoll):

    1,5 Mio. Tonnen Weizen (Weizen-Bruttoernte UdSSR  1942 12,5 Mio Tonnen)

     sowie Waren für 1 Milliarde $, darunter:
    1.800 Flugzeuge (Gesamtbestand der Roten Armee 1.1.42: etwa 12.000 Kampfflugzeeuge)
    2.250 Panzer (Gesamtbestand der Roten Armee 1.1.42: 7.700)
    1.000 Flugabwehrgeschütze, darunter 152 90mm und 756 37mm ((Gesamtbestand der Roten Armee 1.1.42: : 7.900)
    5.000 Jeeps
    85.000 Lastkraftwagen (die Gesamtproduktion der SU 1941-45 betrug 205.000 LKW, davon 150.000 für das Militär) (Gesamtbestand der Roten Armee an Fahrzeugen aller Art 1.1.42: 318.000)
    108.000 Feldtelefone
    562.000 Meilen Feld-Telefonkabel
    9.000 Tonnen Panzerplatten (Gegenwert etwa 300 T-34)
    30.000 Tonnen Sprengstoff Toluol und TNT
    15.000 Tonnen Chemikalien
    max. mögliche Anzahl Werkzeugmaschinen (industrielle Dreh-, Fräs-, Bohr- Pressmaschinen etc.), geliefert: 3.253 Stück
    1.6 Mio. Paar Militärstiefel (für die Mobilisierung und den Neuaufbau der Roten Armee)
    1 Mio. yards. Militärstoff
    dazu kamen noch unvereinbart:
    624 PSW,
    rd. 100.000 MPi, (Gesamtbestand der Roten Armee 1.1.42: 173.000)
    rd. 1000 Traktoren,
    45.000 Tonnen Stacheldraht etc.

    Die vereinbarten Waren wurden in den 9 Monaten fast sämtlich geliefert, abzüglich einiger Kriegsverluste auf dem Transport.

Zusammenfassend:

Ich bin mit dir einer Meinung, dass es miltärisch gesehen wohl unmöglich gewesen wäre die UdSSR auch nur teilweise zu erobern oder gar dauerhaft zu besetzen, im Norden war aus logistischen Gründen am Wolchow schluss und in der Mitte und im Süden bildet wohl die Wolga eine logistische Grenze. Allerdings hätte der Feldzug für die Rote Armee wesentlich katastrophaler ausgehen können und inwieweit, dann die russische Bevölkerung und vor allen dingen die rusischen Soldaten ihrer Führung noch gefolgt wären, ist zwar spekulativ, aber die Aussichten auf eine Totalverweigerung haben nach seriösen Historikern und Quellen bestanden.
Militärisch rettete die Rote Armee Lend Lease und zum Teil Hitlers katastrophale militärische Fehlentscheidungen, politisch versauten sich die Nazis mit ihrer Untermenschenpolitik und ihren grausamen Verbrechen und Verhalten im rückwärtigen Raum jegliche Symphatie der Leute (am Anfang des Feldzuges wurde die Wehrmacht teilweise als Befreier empfangen und gefeiert), so das sie nur die Wahl zwischen Pest (Hitler) und Cholera (Stalin) hatten und sie entschieden sich, nachdem sie gesehen haben, wie SD, SS und teilweise auch die Wehrmacht im rückwärtigen Raum bei der Zivilbevölkerung wütenden, für Stalin.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Mai 2018)

Sorry, aber nein, das stimmt schlicht nicht:

"Der größte Teil der Lieferungen erfolgte erst ab 1943, so dass während Schlacht von Stalingrad erst 5 % der sowjetischen Militärfahrzeuge aus Importen bestand.[13]"  (Direkt aus dem Wiki-Artikel, den du als Grundlage genommen hast). Ohne diese Lieferungen hätte der Krieg sehr wahrscheinlich viel länger gedauert und auch viel mehr sowjetische Leben gekostet, aber das Ergebniss wäre das gleiche gewesen.

Das deutsche Reich hätte die Sowjetunion nicht besiegt, auch dann nicht, wenn es das Leih- und Pachtgesetz nicht gegeben hätte und auch dann nicht, wenn Hitler nicht einige militärische Fehler beganngen hätte. Weder hatte die deutsche Wehrmacht den Abzug der sowjetischen Industrie verhindern können (die ab 1943 das Deutsche Reich schlicht und ergreifend ausproduziert hat), noch hatte man - trotz vieler gewonnener Kesselschlachten - die Rote Armee in einem entscheidende Maß geschwächt.

Das deutsche Reich hätte nur unter einer Prämisse gewinnen können. Annährend gleiche Anzahl an wehrfähiger Bevölkerung und annährend gleiche Anzahl an Ressourcen. Beides war zu keinem Zeitpunkt auch nur ansatzweise machbar. 

Es ist und bleibt eines ganz klar. Ab dem 22. Juni 1941 war der Krieg für das deutsche Reich verloren, da ändert auch kein "was-wäre-wenn" etwas.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Mai 2018)

Ich habe nicht einen Wikipedia Artikel benutzt, dass ist angelesenes Wissen aus Büchern und die Daten für die Lend Lease Lieferungen bis September 1942, die ich gepostet habe, stammen vom US War Department, "Quantities of Lend-Lease Shipments World War II" und  Jones, "The Roads to Russia"!

Ich finde es witzig, wenn jetzt schon offizielle Fakten in Form von Verladelisten bestritten werden!



> Das deutsche Reich hätte die Sowjetunion nicht besiegt, auch dann nicht, wenn es das Leih- und Pachtgesetz nicht gegeben hätte und auch dann nicht, wenn Hitler nicht einige militärische Fehler beganngen hätte.



Doch das wäre höchstwahrscheinlich passiert, wenn die Nazis sich anders benommen hätten, gegenüber der Zivilbevölkerung!
Der Rest von deinen Argumenten ist neue russische Geschichtsschreibung im Auftrag von Putin, mit der militärischen und ökonomischen (Lend Lease) Wirklichkeit, hat das wenig zu tun!



> Es ist und bleibt eines ganz klar. Ab dem 22. Juni 1941 war der Krieg für das deutsche Reich verloren, da ändert auch kein "was-wäre-wenn" etwas.


Unter den realen Umständen ist das absolut richtig, aber nicht unter dem Rest deiner "Argumente".


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Mai 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht einen Wikipedia Artikel benutzt, dass ist angelesenes Wissen aus Büchern und die Daten für die Lend Lease Lieferungen bis September 1942, die ich gepostet habe, stammen vom US War Department, "Quantities of Lend-Lease Shipments World War II" und  Jones, "The Roads to Russia"!



Gerade die ganzen Zahlen lesen sich eins zu eins, wie aus dem Wikipedia-Artikel.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich finde es witzig, wenn jetzt schon offizielle Fakten in Form von Verladelisten bestritten werden!



Wo wird hier irgendwas bestritten? Muss ich überlesen haben.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Doch das wäre höchstwahrscheinlich passiert, wenn die Nazis sich anders benommen hätten, gegenüber der Zivilbevölkerung! Der Rest von deinen Argumenten ist neue russische Geschichtsschreibung im Auftrag von Putin, mit der militärischen und ökonomischen (Lend Lease) Wirklichkeit, hat das wenig zu tun!



Nein, es wäre nicht passiert. Das ist die romantische Vorstellung von deutschen Offizieren, die nach dem 2 WK versucht haben, so zu tun, als hätte man siegen können. 

Die militärische und ökonomische (Lend Lease) Wirklichkeit ist, dass die Lieferungen erst ab 1943 richtig ins Laufen kamen und die rote Armee 1941 die deutsche Armee vor Moskaus stoppte, ganz ohne Hilfslieferungen und das die gesamten Hilfslieferungen zwischen 4-5% der sowjetischen Kriegsproduktion ausgemacht haben.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Unter den realen Umständen ist das absolut richtig, aber nicht unter dem Rest deiner "Argumente".



Nein, es bleibt ein Fakt.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Mai 2018)

Meine Quellen und ich habe mehrere davon, die zum aller größten Teil aus dem anglo amerikanischen Ausland stammen,  und nicht sentimentale Kriegserinnerungen deutscher Offiziere sind, sagen anderes!
Ob du das wahrhaben willst oder nicht, ist mir relativ egal, die Verladelisten der US Regierung bzgl. LKW und Weizen bis September 1942 und die zugrundeliegenden Zahlen, der russischen Ernte, sowie der LKW Bestand Anfang 1942, als auch die LKW Produktion der Roten Armee sind ebenfalls FAKT!


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Mai 2018)

Richtig. Und das hat den Krieg verkürzt, aber eben nicht gewonnen.

Ist ganz einfach.


----------



## compisucher (16. Mai 2018)

Die Ausführungen in Buch- und Artikelform von Herrn David M. Glantz kenne ich auch, werter Don-71.
Unbestritten versucht er auf Basis seiner Recherchen ein differenziertes Bild vom Ostfeldzug wiederzugeben und gilt nicht umsonst als der Kenner dieser Materie.

Es ist meine persönliche Meinung und ich habe ja keinerlei Links oder so hinterlegt, um meine Meinung irgendwie zu verifizieren.

Diese meine Meinung ist einerseits geprägt von den Erzählungen des ältesten Bruder meines Vaters (ich bin fast 54), der als kaum 18 jähriger den ganzen Russlandfeldzug als Richtschütze in einem Panzer mitgemacht hat und einer der letzten Kriegsgefangenen war, die um die 1955 wieder Heim kehren durften.
Andererseits ich von 1985 bis 1992 als Offizier in der Luftwaffe diente.

Ich finde die komplette Abhandlung als Information an dieser Stelle gut, weil es  die Bücherinfo von Glantz recht gut zusammenfasst.
Du kommst in deiner Zusammenfassung ja auch zu einem leicht anderen Ergebnis, das relativierend ist, sprich, die Dimension dieses Krieges ist alleine auf Zahlenbasis kaum zu fassen.

Aber zurück zu meiner Meinung (ich versuche es kurz zu fassen):
Mein Onkel war in der Schlacht bei Charkow dabei und hat dies erzählt.
Bei der Gegenoffensive war der Panzer sehr erfolgreich und hat dutzende Gegner abgeschossen und blieb weit in den feindlichen Linien mit Motorschaden und keiner Munition mehr stehen.
Bei Ihnen war ein Sonder-Kfz. ohne Treibstoff mit Panzergrenadieren, in Summe 14 Mann.
Die Russen kamen flüchtend vor der deutschen Hauptstreitmacht von hinten angerannt.
Die Felder wären schwarz vor lauter rennenden russischen Soldaten gewesen, in die die Deutschen ununterbrochen hineingeschossen hätten.
Es fiel kein einziger Schuss von Seiten der Russen, aber es waren so viele Menschen, dass die versprengte Truppe die Gruppe um meinen Onkel einfach überrannt hatte.
Nur er und die drei Kameraden in dem Panzer haben überlebt, alle Panzergrenadiere wurden zu Tode getrampelt, so sehr, dass sich das Fleisch von den Knochen gelöst hatte und sie nicht mehr als Menschen erkennbar waren.
Das war der Tag, an dem mein Onkel wußte, dass sie den Krieg trotz Schlachtensieg verlieren würden...


----------



## Don-71 (16. Mai 2018)

Ich glaube wir sind nicht so weit auseinander, Meinungstechnisch und auch vom Alter her.
Ich hatte das riesen Glück, das ich einen Großvater hatte (Jahrgang 1914), der mit mir sehr Umfangreich über seine Kriegserlebnisse gesprochen (was ja nicht selbstverständlich war, in dieser Generation) hat, Polenfeldzug, Frankreichfeldzug und Russlandfeldzug bis Dezember 1941 (20. ID. mot), danach wurde er schwer verwundet und verbrachte 2 Jahre im Lazarett und konnte als Sanitäter "nur noch" an der Heimatfront eingesetzt werden.
Ich habe meinen Großvater zu vielen Veteranen Treffen begleitet, seit dem ich 15-16 Jahre alt war und habe viele ähnliche und auch teilweise "schlimmere" Geschichten gehört. Die Zeit fand ich aber sehr lehrreich, weil man erkennen konnte wie die einzelnen Meinungen, durch die subjektiven Kriegserlebnisse und Erfahrungen geprägt waren.

Schlussendlich meine Meinung (die auch noch nicht abschließend ist) habe ich mir aber erst durch das Lesen von einer Vielzahl von seriösen Büchern gebildet, ja und Glantz ist wohl mittlerweile eine wirkliche Instanz in Sachen Ostfeldzug.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein, es wäre nicht passiert. Das ist die romantische Vorstellung von deutschen Offizieren, die nach dem 2 WK versucht haben, so zu tun, als hätte man siegen können.



Da muss ich wiedersprechen.
Selbst im westlichen Ausland waren 1941 die Befürchtungen groß das das DR, nach den herben Verlusten der SU im Sommer, gewinnen könnte und die Sorgen waren durchaus berechtigt.
Hätte Japan Mitte April nicht den Neutralitätspakt mit der SU geschlossen und hätten sich die Sovjets Mitte August nicht sicher sein können das Japan wohl keinen Krieg mehr gegen die SU führen würde, weil man sich von japanischer Seite auf die USA fokusierte, hätte man die sibirischen Truppen nicht nach Westen verlegen können ,weil das einer faktischen Entblössung von ganz Sibirien gleich gekommen wäre, um sie vor Moskau einzusetzen. Dadurch wäre Moskau spätestens im Frühling 1942 wohl erobert worden.

Vor und in Moskau stand im Winter 1941 nichts mehr was einen ernsthaften Widerstand hätte leisten können, die Schlacht bei Wjasma und Brjansk war ein völliges Debakel für die SU, was die Verteidigungsfähigkeit Moskaus anging. Man wollte auch nicht umsont im Anschluss schon die Sovjetführung aus Moskau evakuieren, da man nicht mehr ernsthaft damit rechnete Moskau halten zu können.

Das einzige was das dann verhinderte war dann die einsetzende Schlammperiode und der Winter, was dafür sorgte das die Wehrmacht nicht mehr so schnell wie zuvor vorran kam, der Nachschub massiv stockte, und die deutschen Truppen auch schlicht überhaupt nicht für den Winter  ausgerüstet wurden (was wohl mit der sträflichste Fehler überhaupt war), so das man dadurch die Zeit gewonnen hatte die sibirischen Truppen für eine Gegenoffensive ranführen zu können, bevor es den Deutschen gelingen konnte Moskau einzukesseln, und eine neue russische Front aufzubauen, die vorher, nach  Wjasma und Brjansk quasi kaum noch als solche zu bezeichen war.

Noch katastrophaler wäre es für die Sovjetunion wohl gekommen hätte Japan im Osten eine zweite Front eröffnet, womit sich die SU in einem Zweifrontenkrieg befunden hätte, das hätte der SU definitiv dann das Genik gebrochen.
Die Sovjetunion hatte 1941 wirklich massives Glück und mit ihr die ("freie") Welt definitiv auch.
Hätte sich Japan anders entschieden als es sich entschieden hat wäre wohl auch der Kriegsverlauf ein völlig anderer geworden.
Definitiv aber hätte das Deutsche Reich, zusammen mit Japan, wohl Russland früher oder später geschlagen.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Mai 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Doch das wäre höchstwahrscheinlich passiert, wenn die Nazis sich anders benommen hätten, gegenüber der Zivilbevölkerung!


This!
Aber das ist keine kleine Variable in der Ideologie, das ist eine Konstante. Die Ideologie der Nazis und die ungenaue gemeinsame Ausrichtung der Achse hat einen Sieg verhindert.
Wobei letzteres ein weiteres Problem ist, die Japaner begannen den Krieg gegen die USA ja weil sie Rohstoffe brauchten, also ist die Frage ob man Ende 41 dort die Rohstoffe dafür gehabt hätte.
Andererseits hätte selbst eine kleine Offensive den Abzug der sibirischen Divisionen verhindert.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das einzige was das dann verhinderte war dann die einsetzende Schlammperiode und der Winter, was dafür sorgte das die Wehrmacht nicht mehr so schnell wie zuvor vorran kam, der Nachschub massiv stockte, und die deutschen Truppen auch schlicht überhaupt nicht für den Winter  ausgerüstet wurden (was wohl mit der sträflichste Fehler überhaupt war), so das man dadurch die Zeit gewonnen hatte die sibirischen Truppen für eine Gegenoffensive ranzuführen zu können, bevor es den Deutschen gelingen konnte Moskau einzukesseln, und eine neue russische Front aufzubauen, die vorher, nach  Wjasma und Brjansk quasi kaum noch als solche zu bezeichen war.



Nun Leningrad ist auch nicht gefallen und man wollte Moskau auch gar nicht wirklich erobern sondern eher zerstören.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Mai 2018)

Nenene, 

man wollte Moskau unbedingt erobern, schon alleine um den entscheidenden Verschiebebahnhof von Moskau in seinen Besitz zu bringen, der wie eine Spinne im Netz des UdSSR Eisenbahnnetzes lag. 
(zentralistischer Aufbau, genauso wie in Frankreich mit Paris!)
Mit der Eroberung des Moskauer Verschiebebahnhofes, hätten sich die logistischen Schwierigkeiten der Wehrmacht mit einem Schlag gewaltig entspannt, während die der Roten Armee, auf einen Schlag kolossal schwieriger geworden wären und das wußte die Heeresführung nur zu gut, deshalb war ja z.B. Guderian so "angepisst" von der Kiew Veranstaltung, die ihn von seinem Schwerpunkt abhielt.
Die Schlacht um Moskau, war auch eine Schlacht um den zentralen logistischen Knotenpunkt der "europäischen" UdSSR, nur deshalb hat man ja dann die Panzerspitzen von Hoepners 4. Panzergruppe aus den Vororten von Leningrad herausgezogen, um doch noch Taifun (Angriff auf Moskau), mit drei Panzergruppen starten zu können, in der Annahme, wenn man Moskau erobert, fällt Leningrad alleine schon aus logistischen Gründen.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Mai 2018)

Die Vernichtung Moskaus war definitiv vorgesehen, manche verrückte Pläne sahen ja sogar einen großen See vor.
Wie dem auch sei, Moskau sollte jedenfalls ausgehungert werden und nicht klassisch genommen werden.

Außerdem überschätzt du den kurzfristigen nutzen des russischen Eisenbahnnetz für die Wehrmacht.
Warum? Ganz einfach, Russland hat damals wie heute keine Normalspur. Also umspuren, umladen oder das Netz komplett bearbeiten. Nicht sinnvoll in einem Blitzkrieg.
Also ein Wetter darauf genug Rollmaterial zu bekommen.


Man hatte schlicht nicht genug Logistik in der Hinterhand um die Front zu versorgen, alleine der Fall mit der Winterkleidung. Es gab sie nicht für jeden, aber für einige Divisionen war sie vorgesehen. 
Kam halt nicht an der Front an.

In Kürze:
Deutschland hat nicht wegen kleinen Fehlern im Osten verloren. Man war nicht in der Lage diesen Gegner zu schlagen. Stalin waren die Leben seiner Soldaten scheiß egal,
man hat hunderttausende geopfert. Jeder normaler Staatschef hätte kapituliert. Die Verspätung von 6 Wochen ist zu vernachlässigen und vielleicht war sie sogar positiv für die Wehrmacht.
100km weiter östlich wäre NAchschub schwerer zu leisten gewesen sein.

-Die RA war deutlich größer
-Sie hatte Waffen die Deutschland nicht wirklich kannte (T34 etc)
-Die Logistik war nicht in der Lage genug zu leisten


----------



## Don-71 (17. Mai 2018)

Bringe mal Quellen für deine Behauptungen in Bezug auf Moskau!

Umspuren ging übrigens bis Moskau fast 1 zu 1 mit der Frontgeschwindigkeit, du erzählst hier einfach Schwachsinn!

Ansonsten habe ich meine Argumente zu deinen Restbehauptungen alle schon vorgebracht und so toll war nun der T34 und die restlichn Waffen der Russen auch nicht.


----------



## compisucher (17. Mai 2018)

Der T-34 war dem meist gebauten Panzerkampfwagen IV schon überlegen, letztlich war der russische Panzer auch einer der Hauptgründe, weswegen stärkere Modelle entwickelt wurden.

Mein oben erwähnter Onkel war ja ab der Schlacht um Kursk in einem Panther unterwegs und seiner Meinung nach war dies der beste deutsche Panzer in Großserie.

In den Gefechten mit den Russen hätten die  Panther sehr oft 10 oder manchmal gar 20 gegnerische T-34 abgeschossen, bevor man einen einzigen Gegentreffer kassierte,
weil die Nachladezeit sehr kurz war und die Kanone im einigen hundert Meter Bereich sehr präzise war.
Zudem wäre er sehr schnell gewesen.
Unbedarft irgendwelcher technischen Beschreibungen, schätzte er die Geschwindigkeit im offenen Feld auf mehr als 50 km/h und gefühlt um ein 1/3 schneller als der T-34 bei identischem Gelände.

Die Russen versuchten immer, sehr nahe an die Deutschen heranzufahren, damit deren Kanone volle Wirkung zeigte.
Manche Gefechte wären unter 50 m gewesen.

Problem war primär die Masse an gegnerischen Fahrzeugen.
Oftmals standen wenige Dutzend Panther mehreren hundert T-34 gegenüber und auf Grund Logistikproblemen hatten sein Panther z. B. bei Kursk nur 20 Granaten mit dabei.
Damit hätten sie mutmaßlich über 10 T-34 vernichtet, hatten dann aber mindestens 4 Treffer an der Kette bekommen und somit war die Schlacht um Kursk für meinen Onkel nach kaum einem halben Tag vorbei.

Vom Tiger hielt er nix, weil dieser viel zu langsam und störanfällig gewesen sei und es geschah lt. seinen Erzählungen sehr oft, dass die Russen mit mehreren Panzern einen Tiger einkreisten und von allen Seiten beschossen hätten.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Mai 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun Leningrad ist auch nicht gefallen und man wollte Moskau auch gar nicht wirklich erobern sondern eher zerstören.



Man hat nie ernsthaft versucht Leningrad zu erobern, Leningrad sollte ausgehungert werden.
Das dies nicht funktionierte hat verschiedene Gründe einer der wichtigsten war das man immer wieder Truppen von der Heeresgruppe Nord abzog um bei der Heeresgruppe Mitte und Süd Löcher zu stopfen und so auch den Belagerungsring schwächte, was dafür sorgte das man nicht unterbinden konnte das die Stadt im Winter über den zugefrorenen See versorgt wurde und später dann von russischer Seite auch den Belagerungsring teilweise aufbrechen konnte und eine permanete Versorgung wieder möglich wurde.



compisucher schrieb:


> Der T-34 war dem meist gebauten Panzerkampfwagen IV schon überlegen, letztlich war der russische Panzer auch einer der Hauptgründe, weswegen stärkere Modelle entwickelt wurden.



Ja schon witzig wie man sagen kann das der t-34 kein "so toller" Panzer war. Zwischen 1939 und 1942 war er, eine gut taktisch eingesetzt und geführt von einer gut ausgebildeten Besatzung allen Panzern deutlich überlegen, auch wenn er ein paar Kinderkrankheiten hatte, die typisch für russische Panzer waren, wie die Übersetzung, das Getriebe, fehlende Funkausrüstung und Winkelspiegel.
Das er richtig geführt und eingesetzt sehr gute Leistungen erbringen konnte zeigten auch deutsche Panzerbesatzungen mit erbeuteten t-34.

Erst die Einführung der längeren 5 und 7,5cm auf dem Panzer III und IV sorgten dann für halbwegs Chancengleichheit auf deutscher Seite, allerdings war erst der Panzer V "Panther" ein vergleichbar gutes Konzept zum t-34.



compisucher schrieb:


> Mein oben erwähnter Onkel war ja ab der Schlacht um Kursk in einem Panther unterwegs und seiner Meinung nach war dies der beste deutsche Panzer in Großserie.



Das wird auch von Experten so gesehen. Der Panther war ein guter Kompromiss aus Geschwindigkeit, Panzerung und Feuerkraft, sowie nachdem man die ersten Kinderkrankheiten ausgemerzt hatte auch sehr zuverlässig.



compisucher schrieb:


> Unbedarft irgendwelcher technischen Beschreibungen, schätzte er die Geschwindigkeit im offenen Feld auf mehr als 50 km/h und gefühlt um ein 1/3 schneller als der T-34 bei identischem Gelände.



Ganz so extrem (1/3 langsamer) war der Unterschied dann doch nicht, ein t-34 schaft im Gelände auch immerhin 40 km/h und ein Panther ist im Gelände zwar schneller als ein t-34, aber nur etwa 6 km/h, also etwa 46 km/h.



compisucher schrieb:


> Die Russen versuchten immer, sehr nahe an die Deutschen heranzufahren, damit deren Kanone volle Wirkung zeigte.
> Manche Gefechte wären unter 50 m gewesen.



50m ware ehr die absolute Ausnahme, aber teilweise mussten die t-34 vor Einführungder 85mm Kanone bis auf unter 500m kommen um die Panzerung von Panther und Tiger (frontal) zu durchschlagen. Das war aber zu Beginn des Krieges auch umgekehrt der Fall Panzer 3 und 4 mussten ebenfalls auf 500m und weniger ran kommen um die Panzerung des KV-1 und 2 durchschlagen zu können.


----------



## beren2707 (17. Mai 2018)

*Moderative Anmerkung:*

An dieser Stelle der erneute Hinweis, zum Thema zurückzukehren. Der Zahlenraum von eins bis drei sollte doch von allen Teilnehmern beherrscht werden, weswegen Fachsimpeleien zum Zweiten Weltkrieg doch bitte in einem Thread zu einem möglichen Dritten Weltkrieg unterbleiben sollten. 

Wer ernsthaftes Interesse an einer Fortführung des Austauschs hat, soll sich per PN melden, dann werde ich die OT-Diskussion auslagern.

MfG
beren2707


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Mai 2018)

Oh Wunder, oh Wunder, in Pallywood gibt man die Wahrheit zu:

Mehrheit der Getoteten waren Hamas-Mitglieder

Als doch keine friedliche Demonstranten, die von den bösen Israelis massakriert wurden, wie man vorher der Welt weißmachen wollten? Na, wer hätte das bloß denken können. 

Zum Glück ist die IDF in der Lage Volk und Land zu verteidigen, auf das Israel auch in Zukunft den Tag der Staatsgründung feiern kann.


----------



## compisucher (17. Mai 2018)

Jetzt müsste man nur noch einen bezahlten FAZ-Zugang haben 

Na ja, liegt aber auch irgendwie auf der Hand. Ich glaube einfach, dass die Mehrheit aller Bewohner im GAZA-Streifen schlichtweg Hamas-Anhänger sind.

Bei der gnadenlos militärischen Überlegenheit hätten es trotzdem Gummigeschosse und Gasgranaten getan und nicht zwangsweise Scharfschützen.
Klar haben die Helden von der anderen Zaunseite Brandbomben und sonst was geschmissen und es liegt ebenfalls auf der Hand, dass die Hamas bewußt und auf sehr zynische Weise mediale Aufmerksamkeit erhascht.

Ich denke, keiner hier macht Israel das Recht auf territoriale Verteidigung strittig und die Zurückweisung der -keine Ahnung- 10.000 tausend Protestler war grundsätzlich auch richtig, alleine um die eigene Zivilbevölkerung von einem Mob zu schützen.

Die IDF hat sich allerdings mit der gezeigten Härte fast etwas lächerlich gemacht.
Gegen deutlichst unterlegene Unruhestifter primär mit scharfer Munition entgegnen ist einfach unverhältnismäßig.
Was machen denn die, wenn tatsächlich mal 1000 oder mehr bewaffnete Hamas-Kämpfer aus dem Gaza ausbrechen wollen?
Gleich die Atom-Bombe schmeissen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Mai 2018)

Wie bisher, dann werden die Luftstreitkräfte der IDF die Lage bereinigen. Und das wird die IDF solange durchexerzieren, bis die sogenannten "Palästinenser" ihre "alles oder nichts" Haltung aufgeben.

Ägpyten und Jordanien haben ja auch mehrere Kriege und zehntausende an toten Soldaten gebraucht, bevor sie es kapiert haben und mit Israel Frieden geschlossen haben.


----------



## compisucher (17. Mai 2018)

Das "alles oder nichts" ist in der Tat ein starkes Argument.
Mutmaßlich würde ich an israelischer Stelle auch erst dann ernsthaft über Frieden und Land reden wollen, wenn mein Gegenpart auch mein Existenzrecht anerkennen würde...

Von unserer rosaroten Wolke namens Europa aus lässt sich sicherlich vieles leicht kritisieren, tatsächlich dort mit allen Ängsten und Nöten leben zu müssen, ist nochmal ein anderer Planet.

Dennoch bin ich immer noch der Meinung, dass ein paar Tote weniger besser gewesen wären.
Oder andersherum, das zarte und schwache Gänseblümchen des Friedens ist an dem Tag von beiden Seiten zurück in die Erde getreten worden und es wird sehr lange dauern, bis wir wieder eine Blüte sehen werden...


----------



## Two-Face (17. Mai 2018)

Da unten wird nie Frieden herrschen, solange terroristische Vereinigungen, egal welcher Herkunft, von gewissen Nahost-Staaten unterstützt werden.
Die Krux: Wer wiederum unterstützt jene Nahost-Staaten?

Ach ja...ups.


----------



## compisucher (17. Mai 2018)

Was mich in dem ´Gesamtkontext mal interessieren würde, wäre, ob die (von Trump aber auch von anderen diversen Seiten) gemutmaßte Zusammenarbeit zw. Iran und Nordkorea tatsächlich existiert?

Braucht jetzt keiner den googele bemühen, habe wohl fast alles dazu abgegrast, richtig Belastbares steht weder auf englisch und  russisch noch selbst in Mysteryforen rum.

Nein unser Thema ist ja evtl. 3. WK und um es mal weiter zu spinnen:

Was wäre, wenn Iran bestimmte Technologie bekommt und damit Israel und natürlich die USA für eigene Ziele im Nahen Osten erpresst, 
während Kimmiboy genau auf der anderen Seite in seinem Interesse pokert.

Wo und wie wird sich dann China ("Schutzmacht NK") und/oder Russland ("Freund Irans") positionieren

Würden die USA erpressbar, wenn Israel existentiell tatsächlich gefährdet wäre?

Gäbe es "Dank" dieser beiden relativ keinen Player plötzlich eine Machtgefügeverschiebung auf der Welt?


Ich weiss, es ist ähnlich schon mal thematisiert worden, der darauf folgende ideologische Schlagabtausch war aber im Sinne des was-wär-wenn kaum von substanz geprägt.
Darum ein ähnlicher Anlauf nochmal...


----------



## RtZk (17. Mai 2018)

Ich glaube das ist eher ein Gerücht, ich denke nicht, dass Nordkorea ausgerechnet jetzt so etwas tun würde.
Der Iran wird niemals an Atomwaffen kommen, wenn es sein muss würden die Israelis sogar eine Atombombe auf die iranischen Reaktoren schmeißen.
Aber realistisch gesehen ist ein Krieg zwischen Israel gegen den Iran nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich und eventuell auch nötig um ihnen die Grenzen aufzuzeigen, so wie auch schon dem Irak, Ägypten, Jordanien und Syrien die Grenzen aufgezeigt wurden.
Auch, wenn es viele anders sehen, die Machthaber der Atommächte sind alle rationale Menschen und verstehen, dass ein Einsatz von Atomwaffen gegen eine andere Atommacht nur die eigene Vernichtung bringen würde (ausgenommen ein Angriff auf Pakistan, Indien und Nordkorea auf Grund fehlender 2. Schlagkapazitäten, schlechtem Radarnetz und fehlender Reichweite).


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Mai 2018)

Israel hat schon zweimal bewiesen, wie sie auf so eine Bedrohung reagieren.

1981 im Irak und 2007 in Syrien.

Fazit. Israel wird nicht zugucken, wie seine Feinde aufrüsten. Deshalb wird die USA auch nicht erpressbar werden, das Israel selbst in der Lage ist, sich zu verteidigen.

Ferner ist Israel immer noch eine Atommacht und würde halt im Angesicht der drohenden Niederlage diese Waffe auch einsetzen (was ja während des Jom-Kippur-Krieges auch in Erwägung gezogen wurde).

Ich mache mir keine Sorgen um Israel. Die IDF ist schlagkräftig und kampferbrot und jedes andere Land weiß, dass Israel keine Schwäche zeigt.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Mai 2018)

Nö, wenn der Iran seine Anreicherung wieder aufnimmt,

könnte irgendwann mal ein Gleichgewicht der nuklearen Abschreckung herrschen

Wird diese Brennstoffbesorgung unterirdisch durchgeführt, kann auch Israel nix machen

Die Saudis werden auch nachziehen, und dann haben wir eine Art Patt-Situation im nahen Osten,

ähnlich wie im kalten Krieg

Vergesst einfach mal die Palestinänser, gebt denen ein paar Kalashnikows und Steinschleudern,
damit sind die happy


----------



## compisucher (17. Mai 2018)

Nun ja, die Schlagkräftigkeit der Israelis dürfte unbestritten sein.

Was passiert aber, wenn Iran (dank geheimer Kanäle nach Ostasien) plötzlich eine weitreichende Rakete und einen A-Spengkopf besäße?
Immerhin dürft ein einziger mittelgroßer Spengkopf schon ausreichen, damit Israel mehr oder weniger komplett ausgelöscht wird...

So was kann man im Zweifel simulieren und das Ergebnis ist mehr als erschreckend:
NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein


----------



## RtZk (17. Mai 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, wenn der Iran seine Anreicherung wieder aufnimmt,
> 
> könnte irgendwann mal ein Gleichgewicht der nuklearen Abschreckung herrschen
> 
> ...



Selbstverständlich kann Israel die Anreicherung verhindern, um einem direkten Einschlag einer Atombombe (Detonation direkt am Boden) zu widerstehen muss ein Bunker ganz schön tief gebaut sein und selbst dann wird man vermutlich nie wieder rauskommen, da der Boden enorm verdichtet ist.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich kann Israel die Anreicherung verhindern, um einem direkten Einschlag einer Atombombe (Detonation direkt am Boden) zu widerstehen muss ein Bunker ganz schön tief gebaut sein und selbst dann wird man vermutlich nie wieder rauskommen, da der Boden enorm verdichtet ist.



Die Israelis sind doch nicht völlig bescheuert,

was glaubst du denn was passiert,
wenn die dort eine Atombombe zünden? 

Russland und Iran sind ja seit eher gut verbrüdert


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Mai 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nun ja, die Schlagkräftigkeit der Israelis dürfte unbestritten sein.
> 
> Was passiert aber, wenn Iran (dank geheimer Kanäle nach Ostasien) plötzlich eine weitreichende Rakete und einen A-Spengkopf besäße?
> Immerhin dürft ein einziger mittelgroßer Spengkopf schon ausreichen, damit Israel mehr oder weniger komplett ausgelöscht wird...
> ...



Israel hat dank mehrerer U-Boote eine wirksame Zweitschlagskapazität. Das ist bekannt. Sollte der Iran das machen, gäbe es danach auch den Iran nicht mehr.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Israelis sind doch nicht völlig bescheuert,
> 
> was glaubst du denn was passiert,
> wenn die dort eine Atombombe zünden?
> ...



Dann passiert gar nichts. Russland und Isarel sprechen regelmäßig und Putin ist für russische Verhältnisse ein ausgesprochener Israelfreund.


----------



## RtZk (17. Mai 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Israelis sind doch nicht völlig bescheuert,
> 
> was glaubst du denn was passiert,
> wenn die dort eine Atombombe zünden?
> ...



Nichts, der Iran ist für Russland nichts als ein kurzzeitiger Verbündeter den er für Syrien benötigt, Russland würde NIEMALS für den Iran einen Atomkrieg riskieren.  
Abgesehen davon würde Israel alles tun um seine eigene Vernichtung zu verhindern und ein Iran mit Atomwaffen = Vernichtung Israels.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Mai 2018)

Nö, habt ihr schon vergessen,

dass Russland in den 80-ziger Jahren der beste Verbündete des Iran war?

Während die Amis den Irak immer unterstützt/erobert haben?

Ihr müsst mal mit GoggleEarth schauen, wo der Iran überhaupt liegt 

Solch eine strategische Nachbarschaft gibt doch Russland nicht freiwillig auf


----------



## compisucher (17. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Israel hat dank mehrerer U-Boote eine wirksame Zweitschlagskapazität. Das ist bekannt. Sollte der Iran das machen, gäbe es danach auch den Iran nicht mehr.



Den Iran als Staat in seiner jetzigen Form sicherlich nicht mehr, aber als Land/Restbevölkerung schon.
Selbst wenn die Israelis 100 A-Waffen hätten, wäre so ein riesiges Land nicht komplett entvölkert...

Man muss sich ja auch die ideologische Staatsdoktrin, gepredigt von den Mullahs, genauer anschauen.
deren oberstes Ziel dürfte recht unbestritten die Auslöschung Israels sein.
Wie weit würden die gehen, wenn sie denn die Chance hätten?

Hmm.. z. T. verstehe ich die sehr harsche Haltung von Netanjahu immer mehr, evtl. hat er genau diese Horrorszenario im Kopf.


----------



## RtZk (17. Mai 2018)

Komplett entvölkert vielleicht nicht aber leben könnte man dort nicht mehr, das Land wäre verstrahlt, treffen die Bomben die Bevölkerungszentren, bleibt auch keine große Bevölkerung mehr übrig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Mai 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, habt ihr schon vergessen, dass Russland in den 80-ziger Jahren der beste Verbündete des Iran war?



Vor allem habe ich nicht vergessen, dass es in den 80er Jahren die Sowjetunion war und nicht Russland. Vielleicht ist das ja ein (nicht unerheblicher) Unterschied?



Adi1 schrieb:


> Während die Amis den Irak immer unterstützt/erobert haben? Ihr müsst mal mit GoggleEarth schauen, wo der Iran überhaupt liegt



Das weiß ich auch ohne Google-Earth. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Solch eine strategische Nachbarschaft gibt doch Russland nicht freiwillig auf



Der Iran ist etwas anderes als Syrien. Assad steht und fällt mit der Unterstützung Russlands. Wenn Putin nicht mehr wollen würde, wäre Assad morgen weg. 

Auf den Iran trifft das nicht zu. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Den Iran als Staat in seiner jetzigen Form sicherlich nicht mehr, aber als Land/Restbevölkerung schon. Selbst wenn die Israelis 100 A-Waffen hätten, wäre so ein riesiges Land nicht komplett entvölkert.



Aber de facto wäre das Land zerstört. Ob es noch Überlebende gibt oder nicht, wäre in so einem Fall irrelevant. Jede bestehende Form von Verwaltung, Regierung, usw. wäre zusammengebrochen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Man muss sich ja auch die ideologische Staatsdoktrin, gepredigt von den Mullahs, genauer anschauen. deren oberstes Ziel dürfte recht unbestritten die Auslöschung Israels sein. Wie weit würden die gehen, wenn sie denn die Chance hätten?



Genau das will Israel nicht herausfinden und wird daher (wie in der Vergangenheit) präventiv tätig. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Hmm.. z. T. verstehe ich die sehr harsche Haltung von Netanjahu immer mehr, evtl. hat er genau diese Horrorszenario im Kopf.



Wenn ein Land von der Größe Hessens nur von Nachbarstaaten umgegeben ist, die (mal offen, mal versteckt) die Auslöschung jenes Landes erreichen wollen, wäre ich auch darauf bedacht, immer wehrhaft zu sein.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Mai 2018)

Der Nahe Osten hat sich alle Möglichkeiten Frieden zu finden selbst zerstört.

Aber leider haben die Öl. Noch ein Grund für regenerative Energien


----------



## Two-Face (17. Mai 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Nahe Osten hat sich alle Möglichkeiten Frieden zu finden selbst zerstört.


Jo, nachdem die USA und Russland dort unten jahrzehntelangen Unsinn betrieben haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Mai 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Jo, nachdem die USA und Russland dort unten jahrzehntelangen Unsinn betrieben haben.



Und davor Briten und Franzosen und davor die Türken aka Osmanen.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Mai 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Jo, nachdem die USA und Russland dort unten jahrzehntelangen Unsinn betrieben haben.



Den Schah haben sie nicht zugunsten von Islamisten abgesetzt und Sadat haben sie auch nicht umgebracht.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Mai 2018)

...und wer hat nochmal Afghanistan besetzt und von wem hatten die Taliban ihre Waffen?


----------



## RtZk (18. Mai 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und wer hat nochmal Afghanistan besetzt und von wem hatten die Taliban ihre Waffen?



Einige Länder haben Afghanistan in der Vergangenheit besetzt. Nur, wieso ist beispielsweise Frankreich nicht so geendet?
Wieso hat Afghanistan nicht die USA besetzt und nicht umgekehrt?

Letztendlich gilt heute in jeder unzivilisierten Region immer noch das Gesetz des Stärkeren und zu diesen zählen eben zahlreiche Asiatische und Afrikanische Länder.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Mai 2018)

Aha, ich verstehe, die Länder sind also selber schuld, wenn sie von Kommunisten und wirtschaftspolitischen Opportunisten besetzt werden, noch dazu wenn sie von Extremisten terrorisiert werden, die von jenen Opportunisten überhaupt erst ausgebildet und ausgerüstet wurden.

Später dürfen sie deswegen auch bloß keinen Hass gegen jene Aggressoren entwickeln, von denen sie ausgebeutet wurden. Wäre ja total unverhätlnismäßig, wer macht denn bitte sowas.


----------



## compisucher (18. Mai 2018)

Ich würde Afghanistan nicht zwingend als unzivilisiert bezeichnen.
Als unsere Vorfahren in Europa gerade die Höhlen verließen, gehörte die Region schon zum Perserreich und war schon in der Antike berühmt für dass Kunsthandwerk und Literatur.
Dass das Land die letzten Jahrhunderten stagnierte, würde ich nicht einmal alleinig dem Islam zuschreiben wollen, 
eher den  immerwährenden Eroberungsversuche externer (Groß-)Mächte, sei es Inder, Perser, Araber, Engländer und Russen in den letzten paar tausend Jahren.
Ist eben aus unterschiedlichen Gründen stets ein strategisch interessanter Teil Asiens für die oben genannten, aber auch anderer Völker gewesen.


----------



## RtZk (18. Mai 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Aha, ich verstehe, die Länder sind also selber schuld, wenn sie von Kommunisten und wirtschaftspolitischen Opportunisten besetzt werden, noch dazu wenn sie von Extremisten terrorisiert werden, die von jenen Opportunisten überhaupt erst ausgebildet und ausgerüstet wurden.
> 
> Später dürfen sie deswegen auch bloß keinen Hass gegen jene Aggressoren entwickeln, von denen sie ausgebeutet wurden. Wäre ja total unverhätlnismäßig, wer macht denn bitte sowas.



Noch einmal wieso konnten sie besetzt werden? Wieso haben sie nicht selbst die anderen Länder besetzt?



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich würde Afghanistan nicht zwingend als unzivilisiert bezeichnen.
> Als unsere Vorfahren in Europa gerade die Höhlen verließen, gehörte die Region schon zum Perserreich und war schon in der Antike berühmt für dass Kunsthandwerk und Literatur.
> Dass das Land die letzten Jahrhunderten stagnierte, würde ich nicht einmal alleinig dem Islam zuschreiben wollen,
> eher den  immerwährenden Eroberungsversuche externer (Groß-)Mächte, sei es Inder, Perser, Araber, Engländer und Russen in den letzten paar tausend Jahren.
> Ist eben aus unterschiedlichen Gründen stets ein strategisch interessanter Teil Asiens für die oben genannten, aber auch anderer Völker gewesen.



Habe ich irgendwo eine Religion genannt? Auch an dich die Frage wieso waren die Russen und Engländer in der Lage Afghanistan zu besetzen, waren dort nicht vermutlich seit einer genauso langen Zeit Menschen?


Viele beschweren sich über die Kolonialzeit, aber was wäre ohne sie gewesen? Zahlreiche Stämme und Clans, oder wie auch immer sie sich nennen, in Afrika würden heute immer noch nicht das Rad kennen. Teile von Afrika befanden sich in der Steinzeit als die Europäischen Mächte begannen die Gebiete (Länder gab es ja quasi nicht) zu kolonisieren.
Fakt ist schlicht, das der Fortschritt in der westlichen Welt nicht halt gemacht hat, in Afrika und großen Teilen Asiens jedoch schon.
Und genau deshalb waren es die Europäer die besetzt haben und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## compisucher (18. Mai 2018)

Mit Verlaub, werter RtZk, 
klingt das jetzt nicht ein wenig wie die überlegene europäische Herrenrasse?

Nur weil Europa lange Zeit militärisch unbestritten vielen Nationen überlegen war, rechtfertigt dies noch lange nicht die Kolonisierung und letztlich die Eroberung der restlichen Welt.
Mir fällt spontan da so ein Stichwort wie Sklaven aus Afrika ein.
Ich glaube, der Afrikaner wäre locker ohne Rad ausgekommen, wenn er nicht Fronarbeit auf einem US-Baumwollfeld hätte leisten müssen.

Die Vernichtung indianischer Hochkulturen, die (bau-) technologisch selbst zur Kolonialzeit gute 200 Jahre vor den Europäern waren (Bewässerungstechnik, Kanalisation, Großstädte als Beispiele) war ja auch nicht gerade eine Glanzleistung der Europäer.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Mai 2018)

Diese Diskussion hatten wir schon mal und sie führte 1. komplett ins Off-Topic (was es jetzt auch schon wieder ein bisschen ist) und 2. sowieso ins nichts, da gewisse Leute mit begrenztem geschichtlichen Wissen und einer engstirnig-einseitigen Denkweise mit Argumenten, ohne jegliche historische Extrapolierbarkeit, schlicht keine Fakten anerkennen wollen.

Mir wurde dabei jedenfalls sowas vorgeworfen, dabei war ich derjenige, der die Links zu den wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten dazu geliefert hat. Die wurden geflissentlich überlesen, damit der persönliche Horizont natürlich ja erhalten bleibt.
Bei RtZk fange ich jedenfalls nicht nochmal damit an, soll er bei seinem Stumpfsinn bleiben, ist ja nicht mein Problem.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Habe ich irgendwo eine Religion genannt? Auch an dich die Frage wieso waren die Russen und Engländer in der Lage Afghanistan zu besetzen, waren dort nicht vermutlich seit einer genauso langen Zeit Menschen?



Weil die Europäer militärtechnisch deutlich überlegen waren?
Ist im Grunde das gleiche wie mit Tibet und China, warum konnte China Tibet besetzen?
Weil Tibet militärisch schlicht massiv rückständig / unterlegen war.



RtZk schrieb:


> Viele beschweren sich über die Kolonialzeit, aber was wäre ohne sie gewesen? Zahlreiche Stämme und Clans, oder wie auch immer sie sich nennen, in Afrika würden heute immer noch nicht das Rad kennen.



Was für ein Blödsinn. Man muss da schon diferenzieren, in vielen Teilen Afrikas (vor allem Nord- und Mittelafrika) kannte man natürlich auch Räder.



RtZk schrieb:


> Teile von Afrika befanden sich in der Steinzeit als die Europäischen Mächte begannen die Gebiete (Länder gab es ja quasi nicht) zu kolonisieren.



Auch Blödsinn, nur jenseits der Sahelzone, in Mittel und Südafrika waren die Gemeinschaften weniger stark entwickelt und selbst wenn das da so war wo war das Problem sie in der Steinzeit zu lassen? Wenn hätte es gestört? Heute stört auch niemanden das es in Südamerikas Urwäldern noch Stämme gibt die wie vor 5000 Jahren leben, niemanden bricht deswegen ein Ast ab und nur weil sie in keinen modernen Staatswesen leben rechtfertigt das nicht das man sich ihr Land aneignet und ihnen unsere "moderne" Lebensweise aufzwingt, du wärst schließlich auch nicht glücklich wenn man dir morgen aufzwingen würde seine Lebensweise zu übernehmen.

Aber aus wirtschaftlichen Interessen und der Meinung anderen "Demokratie" bringen zu müssen kann man ja selbst heute nicht anders als sich massiv in die Angelegenheiten anderer Länder einzumischen...



RtZk schrieb:


> Fakt ist schlicht, das der Fortschritt in der westlichen Welt nicht halt gemacht hat, in Afrika und großen Teilen Asiens jedoch schon.
> Und genau deshalb waren es die Europäer die besetzt haben und nicht umgekehrt.



Asien war sehr lange Zeit in vielen Bereichen wesentlich weiter als Europa und die hier ansäßigen antiken Hochkulturen. Als man hier noch vor Christi Geburt auf Steintafeln schrieb hat man in China schon auf Papier geschrieben, als man hier noch den Absolutismus und Feudalismus zelebrierte hatte China schon ein funktionierendes staatliches Beamtensystem, usw.
Und warum Asien den Anschluss verloren hat ist einfach, Isolationismus und mangelnde Agressive Expansion.
Man hat sich abgeschottet und für überlegen gehalten, während Europa militärisch alle abgehängt hat und die Welt mit militärischer Überlegenheit kolonisiert hat.
Sollte einem zu denken geben, Abschottung ist kein erstrebeneswertes Ziel, Abschottung führt nur dazu das man sich von Inovation und Entwicklung abkanzelt und den Anschluss verliert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Mai 2018)

Das hat jetzt schon wieder nicht soviel mit dem dritten Weltkrieg zu tun. Just sayin.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das hat jetzt schon wieder nicht soviel mit dem dritten Weltkrieg zu tun. Just sayin.



Die Einmischung in die Angelegenheiten anderer Staaten, in der Vergangenheit, aus egoistischen Eigeninteressen, hat durchaus was mit den Gegebenheiten zu tun die auch aktuell immer wieder zu Konflikten führen die in einen großen Knall münden könnten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Mai 2018)

Wenn wir über aktuelle Ereignisse reden würden, d'accord.

Aber was die Europäer zur Zeiten der Kolonisation gemacht haben, ne das sehe ich tatsächlich nicht so.


----------



## RtZk (18. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das hat jetzt schon wieder nicht soviel mit dem dritten Weltkrieg zu tun. Just sayin.



Um zu versuchen etwas vorherzusagen was noch kommen könnte  muss man oft in die Vergangenheit blicken, aus der Vergangenheit kann man viel lernen, bedauerlicherweise werden zahlreiche Fehler wiederholt.

Standort-Streit in Israel: ESC kontra Sabbat | tagesschau.de 
Mal etwas Aktuelles, ich kann nicht verstehen wieso ausgerechnet wir Israel nicht unterstützen und ständig das Recht des Staates Israels anzweifeln seine Hauptstadt freizuwählen, würden wir in Europa schlicht damit auf hören die arabischen Staaten zu hofieren die Israel bedrohen und Terroristen wie die Hamas und Hisbollah unterstützen, könnte es auch einmal Frieden geben, denn diese verstehen eben nur Druck und Gewalt, man hat Jahrzehnte versucht zu reden, man sollte langsam einsehen, das es auf diese Weise nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Mai 2018)

Wir unterstützen Israel doch, Israel bekommt Geld und Waffen bzw. ersteres um sich letzteres zu kaufen.

Dasselbe kriegen allerdings auch der Iran, Saudi-Arabien und weitere, politisch fragwürde Staaten aus Nahost und Nordafrika. Dank unserer Rüstungspolitik wird da unten nie wirklich Frieden einkehren, aber Merkel, Seehofer und alle die, welche bei der Rüstungslobby auf'm Schoß hocken, versuchen der Bevölkerung einzureden, dass dies genau dem Frieden dienlich wäre.

Grade die Jemen werden grade echt ein Lied davon singen können, wie viel ihnen das "nützt".


----------



## Adi1 (18. Mai 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich würde Afghanistan nicht zwingend als unzivilisiert bezeichnen.
> Als unsere Vorfahren in Europa gerade die Höhlen verließen, gehörte die Region schon zum Perserreich und war schon in der Antike berühmt für dass Kunsthandwerk und Literatur.
> Dass das Land die letzten Jahrhunderten stagnierte, würde ich nicht einmal alleinig dem Islam zuschreiben wollen,
> eher den  immerwährenden Eroberungsversuche externer (Groß-)Mächte, sei es Inder, Perser, Araber, Engländer und Russen in den letzten paar tausend Jahren.
> Ist eben aus unterschiedlichen Gründen stets ein strategisch interessanter Teil Asiens für die oben genannten, aber auch anderer Völker gewesen.



Das war mal vor sehr langer Zeit 

Seitdem die Iwans da abziehen mussten, ist das Land doch total in die Anarchie abgeglitten,

auch bedingt dadurch, dass die verschiedenen Clans sich nie grün waren,

und ein Gefühl für einen gemeinsamen Staat hat es nie gegeben 

Ist halt definitiv ein failed state, da bringt auch Entwicklungshilfe nix mehr


----------



## Two-Face (18. Mai 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das war mal vor sehr langer Zeit
> 
> Seitdem die Iwans da abziehen mussten, ist das Land doch total in die Anarchie abgeglitten,
> 
> ...


Bevor die "Iwans" das Land besetzten, gab es einen liberalen Aufschwung, es wurde das Wahlrecht für Frauen eingeführt und die Infrastruktur modernisiert.
Erst nachdem die Grenze zu Pakistan geschlossen wurde und man sich an die Sowjets anbiederte, versank das Land nach und nach in chaotischen Zuständen, bis es zum Stellvertreterkrieg kam. 
Was war die Folge?
Es entstand eine Wut der Bürger auf fremde Mächte, die bis heute anhält, die USA haben dort unten islamistisches Gedankengut gefördert und Milizen ausgebildet und bewaffnet. Aus denen wurden dann später die Taliban.
Später kam es nach dem recht planlosem Genfer Abkommen zum Bürgerkrieg, die Sowjekts zogen zwar ab, haben aber weiterhin kommunistische Kräfte in dem Land gefördert. 
Und seit 2001 sind wieder fremde Truppen im Land.

Langsam weiß ich echt nicht, wie oft ich hier noch den Kopf schütteln soll, bei so viel aus blindem Halbwissen entstandener Indiferrenziertheit.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Mai 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Bevor die "Iwans" das Land besetzten, gab es einen liberalen Aufschwung, es wurde das Wahlrecht für Frauen eingeführt und die Infrastruktur modernisiert.
> Erst nachdem die Grenze zu Pakistan geschlossen wurde und man sich an die Sowjets anbiederte, versank das Land nach und nach in chaotischen Zuständen, bis es zum Stellvertreterkrieg kam.
> Was war die Folge?
> Es entstand eine Wut der Bürger auf fremde Mächte, die bis heute anhält, die USA haben dort unten islamistisches Gedankengut gefördert und Milizen ausgebildet und bewaffnet. Aus denen wurden dann später die Taliban.
> ...



Lese doch noch mal meinen Post ,

die Zeit "bevor" die Sowjetmenschen einmarschiert sind,

erwähnte ich mit keinem Wort

Mir ging es eher darum, dass danach das Chaos ausbrach


----------



## Two-Face (19. Mai 2018)

Was war denn bitte während die "Sowjetmenschen" dort unten waren?
Frieden und Wohlstand?


----------



## Sparanus (23. Mai 2018)

Laut einigen RA Soldaten die dort waren gab es jedenfalls mehr Waren zu kaufen als in der UdSSR selbst (zählt auch zu Wohlstand)^^


----------



## compisucher (24. Mai 2018)

Wenn das so weiter geht, haben wir bald den III. Weltkrieg in Form eines Wirtschaftskrieges...
Handelsstreit: Donald Trump lasst Importzollen auf Autos prufen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und D. wird als "Exportweltmeister" zw. den USA und China aufgerieben.

Evtl. sollte man sich als Bundesregierung dringend überlegen, ob das mit der transatlantischen Partnerschaft noch so das Gelbe vom Ei ist...


----------



## Poulton (24. Mai 2018)

Als ob das Schland mit seinem Marktanteil im einstelligen Bereich auf den dortigen Gesamtautomobilmarkt so stark treffen würde. Und weiter aufgegliedert, sind das größtenteils Fahrzeuge aus dem Oberklasse- und Luxus-Segment. Also eine Käuferschaft, denen es egal ist, ob sie noch ein paar Tausender drauf legen müssen.
Achja: Ähnliche Strafzölle (und Kontingentbegrenzungen) gab es während der 80er Jahre schon unter Reagan: Strafzolle: Schon Ronald Reagan hat sich total geirrt - WELT


----------



## compisucher (24. Mai 2018)

Na ja, ohne dass ich jetzt googele malträtieren mag, ist ein nicht unerheblicher Umsatzanteil der deutschen Autoindustrie vom US Markt abhängig.
So weit ich im Kopf habe, derzeit ungefähr gleich hoch, wie der Umsatz in China.

Und da gerade im oberen/luxus Segment die meiste Kohle verdient werden kann und in D. sehr viele Arbeitsplätze nicht nur bei den Autobauern, 
sondern bei den zahlreichen Zulieferer existieren, kommt die Kaufkraftkette ins Spiel.

So als Milchmädchen-Beispiel:
Weniger Autos=weniger Zulieferer=weniger Brötchenkauf beim Bäcker=Bäcker baut keine zweite Backstube=Bauarbeiter arbeitslos

In dieser indirekten Kette sind, soweit ich informiert bin, >10 Millionen Arbeitsplätze involviert.
Das ist fast ein Viertel aller ca. 44 Mio. Arbeitsplätze in D.

Davon werden sicherlich nicht alle gleich auf der Straße stehen, das ist klar, aber bei meinethalben angenommenen 50.000-100.000 Betroffenen stehen wieder ganze Familien dahinter.
Da kommt im worst case schon was zusammen.

Also mir geht es primär nicht darum, ob sich die US-Oberschicht dann noch einen BMW oder Mercedes kauft, die sind mir so was von egal, sondern vielmehr um die Auswirkungen für den kleinen deutschen Michel wie du und ich.


----------



## JePe (24. Mai 2018)

... wobei die EU fairerweise heute schon staerker hinlangt als die USA. Gerade Autos sind dafuer ein huebsches Beispiel: Ein Auto aus der EU wird bei Einfuhr in die USA mit einem Zoll von 2,5% belegt, umgekehrt sind es 10%. Immerhin Faktor 4. Insgesamt lassen die USA fast doppelt so viele (48% zu 26%) Non-Agrar-Erzeugnisse gaenzlich zollfrei ins Land als umgekehrt in die EU fliessen.

Allerdings ist die Situation eben doch komplizierter, als es die Tweets des Potus vermuten lassen - weil z. B. BMW in Spartanburg ca. 10.000 Menschen Arbeit gibt, indem man dort X-Modelle produziert. Und daran, dass Don Trumpeones "Einbahnstrasse" und die geringe Marktdurchdringung von amerikanischen Automarken in Europa ihre Gruende woanders haben, aendert es ohnehin nichts.


----------



## compisucher (24. Mai 2018)

Das stimmt JePe, 
fair sollte fair sein, insofern sollte generell Waffengleichheit bei den Import-/Exportbedingungen herrschen und lediglich Preis/Leistung+Qualität die Nachfrage bestimmen.

Wobei (off topic) wir privat so einen Amischlitten fahren, allerdings einen relativ neuen (BJ 2013) und die Qualität sich doch deutlich verbessert hat.
Das ist sicherlich nicht Oberklassenniveau, aber durchaus vergleichbar mit VW oder Opel.

Kernproblem ist meiner Meinung nach, dass die Amis es völlig verschlafen haben, ein funktionierendes Servicenetz für ihre Autoprodukte in Europa aufzubauen.
Und aus Gründen einer verfehlten Expansionspolitik der US-Autobauer nun einen Handelskrieg "unter Freunden" anzuzetteln, halte ich für eine der schlechtesten Ideen von Trump überhaupt.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Mai 2018)

Ähem...
Dass BMW ihre SUVs in den USA fertigen lässt, interessiert Trump dabei nicht?


----------



## compisucher (24. Mai 2018)

Das ist ein Punkt, den JePe schon erwähnt hat.
Theoretisch dürfte es gar keine Auswirkungen (Steuerrecht/kein Importgut )auf einen Firmenteil wie z. B. BMW in den USA haben.
Praktisch schon, weil Trump mit der nationalen Sicherheit argumentiert und gegen den rechtlichen Firmeninhaber aus dem Ausland vorgehen will.
Allein das erwähnte Spartanburg wäre in gewaltiges Eigentor, weil m. W. das BMW Werk DER Wirtschaftsmotor in der Region ist.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Mai 2018)

@  compisucher

So einfach wird es für Trump aber nicht sein auf Grund der Globalisierung!
Viele der in den USA abgestzten "europäischen" (Marke) Autos, hauptsächlich SUW,s werden in den USA gebaut (Daimler, BMW, Audi), viele andere in Mexico, was passiert mit den Japanern, die auch in den USA produzieren?!
Der größte US Autoexporteur ist im Moment BMW mit seinen ganzen X Modellen, was passiert, wenn darauf die EU Zölle erhebt?!

Ich weiß nicht was für Leute da im Weißen Haus sitzen und  Herrn Trump in Sachen Autoindustrie beraten, aber viel Ahnung von Zuliefererketten und Produktion von "europäischen" Autos für den US Markt, an der massenweise US Arbeitsplätze hängen in den jeweiligen Werken und der Zulieferindustrie vor Ort, haben die anscheinend null Ahnung!
Die Autoindustrie dürfte mit einer der globalisiertesten Industriezweige der Welt sein, die auf der ganzen Welt völlig verwoben ist, wie er das mit Zöllen entflechten will, ist mir völlig schleierhaft, ohne massenweise US Arbeitsplätze zu gefährden oder zu vernichten, von den Senatoren und Kongressabgeordneten der einzelnen US Staaten die dann auf seiner Matte stehen ganz zu schweigen!

Schön erklärt hier:
Importzolle auf Autos: Deutsche Autos sind amerikanischer, als Trump denkt | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## compisucher (24. Mai 2018)

Das wird sogar noch besser, werter Don-71,

unser Ami-Schlitten wird komplett bis auf ein paar elektrische Teile in Mexico in einem rechtlich völlig getrennten Werk hergestellt.
Ist, glaube ich, sogar z. T. in mexikanischem Staatsbesitz.
Dann wird das Teil nach Kanada transportiert und je nach Markt für den US, Asien oder Europamarkt ausgerüstet = auch ein völlig getrenntes Werk vom Mutterkonzern.
Faktisch würde dann dieser Pickup, der in der Beliebtheitsskala bei den Amis auf Platz 2 oder drei steht mit 2 * 25% beaufschlagt = gnadenloses Eigentor...


----------



## Don-71 (24. Mai 2018)

Sage ich ja!
Es wird dringend Zeit, dass das FBI ihn zur Strecke bringt, damit wir von dieser "Intelligenzbestie" schnellstens befreit werden.

Der Mann ist in seiner grenzenlosen Dummheit und Narzissmus und mit den ganzen Hardlinern der ehemaligen George W Bush Regierung, die jetzt wieder aus ihren Löchern kommen, und von denen wir hinlänglich wissen was sie alles angerichtet haben, nur eins für die Welt, gefährlich!
Nur Idioten können das nicht sehen oder begreifen!


----------



## RtZk (24. Mai 2018)

Langsam aber sicher würde ich wirklich dazu tendieren, dass sich die EU China zu wendet und von den USA abwendet.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Langsam aber sicher würde ich wirklich dazu tendieren, dass sich die EU China zu wendet und von den USA abwendet.


Na klar, das geht so lange gut, bis die Chinesen unsere ganzen Technologien aufgekauft haben und dann die EU fallen lassen.
Die Entwicklung geht ja schon seit fast zwei Jahrzehnten so, wie sich die Chinesen bei europäischen Firmen einkaufen.

Die kaufen aber nur das, was ihnen nützt, aus purer Wohltätigkeit handelt kein chinesischer Geschäftsmann.
Sieht man u.a. auch daran, was die in Afrika alles anrichten...


----------



## compisucher (24. Mai 2018)

DAS ist genau derzeit meine Gedankenwelt, werter RtZk.
Man kann trefflich über das "totalitäre Regime" in China lästern, aber - Hand aufs Herz- der Unterschied in der Menschenrechtsfrage zw. Pi und Trump besteht lediglich darin,
dass der Pass anders aussieht und Pi hat im Gegensatz zu Trump eine Ahnung, wie man gute Geschäfte macht.
UND, es ist m. E. absehbar, dass China in diesem Jahrhundert DER global Player wird, eine exportorientierte Nation wie D. tut im eigenen Interesse gut daran, sich der künftigen Leadnation anzunähern und als Partner zu gewinnen.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Mai 2018)

Ich sehe es ähnlich!
Auch wenn man bei den Chinesen extrem vorsichtig sein muss und das ganze ein Balanceakt wird und es kann meiner Meinung nach nur gelingen, wenn die EU einig bleibt und weiter zusammenrückt in Sicherheitsfragen.

Meine Hoffnung ist noch, das Trump nur eine unerfreuliche Episode bleibt, aber so richtig glauben kann ich das nach George. W Bush und jetzt Trump als Steigerung zum Schlimmeren, nicht so wirklich!


----------



## RtZk (24. Mai 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich sehe es ähnlich!
> Auch wenn man bei den Chinesen extrem vorsichtig sein muss und das ganze ein Balanceakt wird und es kann meiner Meinung nach nur gelingen, wenn die EU einig bleibt und weiter zusammenrückt in Sicherheitsfragen.
> 
> Meine Hoffnung ist noch, das Trump nur eine unerfreuliche Episode bleibt, aber so richtig glauben kann ich das nach George. W Bush und jetzt Trump als Steigerung zum Schlimmeren, nicht so wirklich!



Trump ist gar nicht das Problem. Das Problem ist, dass wir nur noch nach der US Pfeife tanzen, sagen die dieses Land wird sanktioniert (egal ob Demokraten oder Republikaner Präsident), dann tuen wird das auch wie so ein Schoßhündchen und das geht einfach gar nicht, lustigerweise haben die USA nicht bemerkt das sie auf dem absteigenden Ast sind, in spätestens 20 Jahren wird China die wirtschaftliche Vormachstellung in der Welt übernommen haben und die USA werden genauso wie Russland nach dem Fall der Sovietunion als wirtschaftliche Regionalmacht zurück bleiben.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Mai 2018)

Das sehe ich anders!
Genauso die Behauptung mit dem Schosshündchen, was eher Linke und AfD Propaganda ist, die Sanktionen gegen Russland sind völlig in Ordnung, sowohl für die Krim, als auch für den wahlosen Abschuss von einer zivielen Passagiermachine!
Genauso waren die Sanktionen gegen den Iran in Ordnung, als er noch angreichert hat!

China muss erst einmal beweisen, ob sie deine Vermutungen erreichen können, innovativ sind die Chinesen bis heute nicht, durch ihr Erziehungssystem, ihre Technologie ist geklaut oder eingekauft, nichts davon ist von ihnen selbst und ich sehe dort auch noch keine Änderung oder Besserung!


----------



## Two-Face (24. Mai 2018)

Stammte die erste Raubkopie der Welt nicht aus China?

Ne, im Ernst. China wird kommunistisch regiert, in deren Strukturen gibt's sowas wie Forschung und Entwicklung nicht.
Die Volksrepublik ist drauf angewiesen Technologie, die sie selbst nicht besitzt, eben anderswo herzubekommen.
Haben sie die erst mal, können sie das dann schön billig produzieren und die Firmen im Ausland (wie Deutschland) gucken in die Röhre.

Deshalb kauft sich der Chinese ja auch fleißig überall ein, Krauss-Maffei, KUKA, Daimler und zuletzt sogar deutsche Brauereien.
Der macht das nicht aus Wohltätigkeit oder weil er halt einfach das Geld dazu hat.
Der macht das so lange, wie er westliche Technologie erfolgreich kopieren und dann den Markt mit seinen Billigprodukten überschwemmen kann.
Dann wird es nämlich heißen, "Tja, tut uns leid, an ihrer Firma sind wir nicht mehr interessiert..."

In China gilt es übrigens als große Errungenschaft, Geschäftsleute aus dem Westen über den Tisch gezogen zu haben, sowas ist für die wie eine Trophäe.

China: Mit Piraterie fing es an | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Mai 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Stammte die erste Raubkopie der Welt nicht aus China?
> 
> Ne, im Ernst. China wird kommunistisch regiert, in deren Strukturen gibt's sowas wie Forschung und Entwicklung nicht.



Äh, zum einem mal, wo ist China noch kommunistisch? Nur weil die politische Führung sowas behauptet hat das nichts mit der Wirklichkeit zu tun. Ich kann auch auf eine Eierpackung Eier raufschreiben aber Kartoffeln reinpacken, werden jetzt deshalb aus den Kartoffeln Eier?

Zum anderen was hat die Regierungsform bitte mit der Forschung und Entwicklung zu tun? Es hat absolut null Aussagekraft ob ein Land nun "kommunistisch", faschistisch, kapitalistisch, demokratisch, oder monarchistisch regiert wird und wirtschaftlich aufgestellt ist wieviel sie in Entwicklung und Forschung investieren.
Die DDR, die sich ja selbst auch als "kommunistisch" bezeichnet hat, hat zum Beispiel einige Dinge entwickelt:

Zum Beispiel wurde in der DDR, wenn ich mich nicht irre, die erste Multispektalkamera für die Raumfahrt entwickelt, oder auch in Sachen Kühltechnik hatte die DDR einige sehr innovative Entwicklungen vorzuweisen die bis heute Verwendung finden.
Auch im Traktorenbau war die DDR nicht ganz ohne Erfolge und sogar zeitweise westlichen Firmen vorraus.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Volksrepublik ist drauf angewiesen Technologie, die sie selbst nicht besitzt, eben anderswo herzubekommen.



Was erwartest du bitte? Das würde wohl jedem Land so gehen das bis 1900 technologisch durch seine Isolation etwa 300 bis 400 Jahre Rückstand aufgestaut hat, dann faktisch über Nacht in die weltpolitische Moderne katapultiert wird, instabil wird, 20 Jahre Bürgerkrieg und Krieg gegen die Japaner erlebt, dann über weitere Jahrzehnte Maos völlig fehlgeleitete Kulturrevolution verkraften muss und im Grunde erst seit Ende der 1980er Jahre die wirtschaftliche Entwicklung aufholen kann die westliche Staaten in etwa die letzten 120 Jahren vollzogen haben. Dafür sind die Chinesen extrem weit gekommen, haben sie doch etwa 70 bis 80 Jahre wirtschaftliche Entwicklung in etwa 25 bis 30 Jahren vollzogen.

Übrigens gibt es etwas wo die Chinesen aktuell westlichen Firmen vorraus sind, Elektrobatterien für Autos, keine Po-Ente. Deren technologischer Stand ist dem westlicher Firmen vorraus, weshalb quasi in jedem aktuellen Elktrofahrzeug in China entwickelte Elktrobatterien genutzt werden. 

Übrigens hat das heutige Hochtechnologieland Japan auch mal so angefangen, über Jahrzehnte Dinge aus dem Westen zu kopieren und billig zu verkaufen. Heute gilt es als eines der inovativsten und modernsten Länder.
Aber das blendet man ja lieber mal aus, lässt sich nicht so gut mit Bashing betreiben.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Äh, zum einem mal, wo ist China noch kommunistisch? Nur weil die politische Führung sowas behauptet hat das nichts mit der Wirklichkeit zu tun. Ich kann auch auf eine Eierpackung Eier raufschreiben aber Kartoffeln reinpacken, werden jetzt deshalb aus den Kartoffeln Eier?


Für dich ist durchdringende, staatliche Überwachung, marxistisch orientierte Schulbildung und einer Regierung, welcher in Teilen recht deultich noch an der leninistischen Kaderpartei orientiert, also kein Kommunismus?
Guck dir doch nur alleine deren Konzept eines gesellschaftlichen Bonitätssystems an.
Das ist Big Brother schlechthin.^^



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zum anderen was hat die Regierungsform bitte mit der Forschung und Entwicklung zu tun?


Verdammt viel, wenn die Entwicklung von Wissenschaft und Technik vor allem von der Regierung bestimmt werden, wie in China.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die DDR, die sich ja selbst auch als "kommunistisch" bezeichnet hat, hat zum Beispiel einige Dinge entwickelt:
> 
> Zum Beispiel wurde in der DDR, wenn ich mich nicht irre, die erste Multispektalkamera für die Raumfahrt entwickelt, oder auch in Sachen Kühltechnik hatte die DDR einige sehr innovative Entwicklungen vorzuweisen die bis heute Verwendung finden.
> Auch im Traktorenbau war die DDR nicht ganz ohne Erfolge und sogar zeitweise westlichen Firmen vorraus.


Sie haben auch mit die besten Klaviere und beliebtesten Jagdgewehre mit mehr als zwei Läufen produziert.
Nur haben sie das für den Devisenhandel gebraucht, viel mehr konnten sie ja nicht exportieren.
Zumal die in vielen anderen Bereichen auf der Strecke blieben, was haben die denn im Automobilbereich groß zustande gebracht?
Ein Auto aus Pappe?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was erwartest du bitte? Das würde wohl jedem Land so gehen das bis 1900 technologisch durch seine Isolation etwa 300 bis 400 Jahre Rückstand aufgestaut hat, dann faktisch über Nacht in die weltpolitische Moderne katapultiert wird, instabil wird, 20 Jahre Bürgerkrieg und Krieg gegen die Japaner erlebt, dann über weitere Jahrzehnte Maos völlig fehlgeleitete Kulturrevolution verkraften muss und im Grunde erst seit Ende der 1980er Jahre die wirtschaftliche Entwicklung aufholen kann die westliche Staaten in etwa die letzten 120 Jahren vollzogen haben. Dafür sind die Chinesen extrem weit gekommen, haben sie doch etwa 70 bis 80 Jahre wirtschaftliche Entwicklung in etwa 25 bis 30 Jahren vollzogen.


Sorry, aber das macht deren wirtschaftliche Einmischung in anderer Länder Industrie auch nicht besser.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es etwas wo die Chinesen aktuell westlichen Firmen vorraus sind, Elektrobatterien für Autos, keine Po-Ente. Deren technologischer Stand ist dem westlicher Firmen vorraus, weshalb quasi in jedem aktuellen Elktrofahrzeug in China entwickelte Elktrobatterien genutzt werden.


Waren das nicht die Batterien, die sich schon öfter gefährlich überladen haben und explodiert sind?
Außerdem: Woher sichert sich denn China das nötige Kobalt und Lithium für die Batterien?
Richtig, aus entsprechenden Minen in Afrika, in denen voll tolle Bedingungen für die dortigen Arbeiter herrschen und die alle supertoll dafür bezahlt werden, das giftige Zeug abzubauen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Übrigens hat das heutige Hochtechnologieland Japan auch mal so angefangen, über Jahrzehnte Dinge aus dem Westen zu kopieren und billig zu verkaufen. Heute gilt es als eines der inovativsten und modernsten Länder.


Du vergleichst jetzt nicht ernsthaft ein demokratisch regiertes Land wie Japan mit China?
Welche Doktrin und welche Weltmachtsansprüche die VR China hatt denn bitte Japan? Ist das auch eine Diktatur oder habe ich das was nicht mitbekommen?

Die USA und Russland haben auch Technik aus anderen Ländern "kopiert", die Deutschen haben auch nicht alles selbst "erfunden" (das Weißbier kam ursprünglich nicht aus Bayern, sondern aus Böhmen)
Ist hierfür aber unerheblich, da dies teils völlig andere Umstände waren.
Den Wankelmotor, solltest du den meinen, haben die Japaner übrigens nicht "kopiert", den haben die Deutschen irgendwann schlicht aufgegeben, die Japaner haben ihn bei Mazda weiterentwickelt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber das blendet man ja lieber mal aus, lässt sich nicht so gut mit Bashing betreiben.


Aha, ich bashe also wenn ich (inkl. Link und Begründung) auf Chinas bewusst-gewollter Erschaffung von wirtschaftlichen Abhängigkeiten hinweise.
Aber Hauptsache wieder schön von oben herab auf andere eingehackt, da kann man sich schön dran aufgeilen, ich weiß schon.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Mai 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Für dich ist durchdringende, staatliche Überwachung, marxistisch orientierte Schulbildung und einer Regierung, welcher in Teilen recht deultich noch an der leninistischen Kaderpartei orientiert, also kein Kommunismus?



Nein, weil der Kommunismus eine Gesellschaftsidee ist und sich nicht nur daraus definiert wie die politische Führung eines Landes aufgebaut ist. Es gab bis heute auch noch keinen Staat der es geschaft hätte diese Gesellschaftsidee von Marx, Engels und Lenin umzusetzen, nicht mal Lenin selbst ist das gelungen. Staatdesen haben wird dann das, was Dummköpfe heute gerne als Kommunismus bezeichnen, Stalinistische und sozialistische Systeme gehabt. Ja, die DDR, aber auch andere Staaten, haben sich selbst nicht als realkommunistische Staaten gesehen (bis auf vieleicht die Sovjetunion selbst) und bezeichnet, sondern als sozialistische, die nach dem kommunistischen Ideal strebten, weil keines von ihnen die Ideale des Kommunismus erfüllte. Gleichwohl waren sie, zumindest in ihrer eigenen Sicht, Anhänger der kommunistischen Idee.

Davon mal abgesehen, eine massive staatliche Überwachung findest du in quasi wirklich jeder Diktatur, bzw. Autokratie, nur die technischen Möglichkeiten ändern sich halt mit dem fortschreiten der Technik. Im nationalsozialistischen Deutschland gab es auch eine massive Überwachung (Blockwarte, staatliche Jugendorganisationen, die Aufforderung zur Denunziation, die Idee des perfekten Staatsbürgers, Inlandsgeheimdienst, usw.). Selbst in den USA findest du viele Mechanismen eines Polizei und Überwachungstaates. Das einzige was da den "vermeindlichen" Unterschied macht ist das auf dem Papier steht (wer kann schon sagen wie  oft der Staat sich an dieses Papier auch wirklich hält, oder die Regeln doch bricht) dies eigentlich nie gegen seine Bürger einsetzen würde.

Was die Schulbildung angeht wird in China vor allem die maoistische Auslegung des Kommunismus unterrichtet, das hat wenig mit dem marxistischen und leninistischen Unterrichtsstoff zu tun der in der UDSSR und anderen Ostblockstaaten unterrichtet wurde. China hat sich auch schon recht früh von dem Führungsanspruch Moskaus, innerhalb des Ostblocks, abgespalten und einen eigenen Weg eingeschlagen, entsprechend gibt es auch in der Auslegung und Ansichten Maos diverse Unterschiede zu Lenin und Marx.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Guck dir doch nur alleine deren Konzept eines gesellschaftlichen Bonitätssystems an.
> Das ist Big Brother schlechthin.^^



Nochmal, was hat die Überwachung mit mit Kommunismus zu tun?
Im Manifest steht nirgends das es im Kommunismus einen Überwachungsstaat zu geben hat, oder die totale staatliche Kontrolle das Ziel sei.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Verdammt viel, wenn die Entwicklung von Wissenschaft und Technik vor allem von der Regierung bestimmt werden, wie in China.



Nein wird es nicht, man bestimmt nur welche wirtschaftlichen Schwerpunkte und somit Unternehmen besondere staatliche Förderung und Priorität genießen, da stellt sich niemand von der Partei hin und bestimmt im Unternehmen das morgen explizit an einer CPU geforscht werden soll, oder an einem neuen Antriebssystem für ein Auto, das ergibt sich schlicht von selbst und den auftretendenen Notwendigkeiten.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sie haben auch mit die besten Klaviere und beliebtesten Jagdgewehre mit mehr als zwei Läufen produziert.
> Nur haben sie das für den Devisenhandel gebraucht, viel mehr konnten sie ja nicht exportieren.
> Zumal die in vielen anderen Bereichen auf der Strecke blieben, was haben die denn im Automobilbereich groß zustande gebracht?



Den P603 zum Beispiel, noch vor dem VW Golf, der aus reinen wirtschaftlichen Mängeln (Kosten, fehlende Rohstoffe) nie gebaut wurde, also der P603, nicht der Golf... 

Wurde der VW Golf in der DDR erfunden? >> Go for Launch >> SciLogs - Wissenschaftsblogs

Politische und wirtschaftliche Unzulänglichkeiten der Planwirtscht und fehlende Rohstoffe waren das generelle Hauptproblem der DDR, nicht fehlende Innovationskraft, die war mehr als ausreichend vorhanden, immer mal wieder sogar Firmen der BRD vorraus, oder zumindest einem vergleichbaren Niveau, aber  zu oft eben nicht umsetzbar, aus genannten Gründen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ein Auto aus Pappe



Die von dir so herrablassend als "Pappe" bezeichnete Verkleidung des Trabant bestand aus Naturfaserverstärkten Kunststoff und stell dir vor, das findet sogar heute noch breite Verwendung im Autobau, wenn auch aktuell weniger für die Außenverkleidung:



> Heute bestehen viele Bauteile im Innenraum von PKW aus naturfaserverstärkten Kunststoffen, darunter beispielsweise Türinnenverkleidungen, Bauteile des Armaturenbretts, Säulenverkleidungen und andere. Dabei werden heute unterschiedliche Fasern wie Hanf- und Flachs, Abacá und weiterhin Baumwolle und Holz eingesetzt, als Matrix dienen Kunststoffe wie Polypropylen und Polyethylen.
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naturfaserverstärkter_Kunststoff



Gemacht hat man das allerdings nur weil, wie so oft die Rohstoffe fehlten (Aluminium und Stahl war halt Mangelware, oder musste teuer importiert werden).
In der Hinsicht war es also durchaus auch hier wieder, wenn auch aus Mangel geboren, äußerst innovativ diese funktionierende Ausweichlösung zu finden.

Auch nur am Rande, wohin die Entwicklung in der Autoindustrie wieder geht:

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...aerkte-kunststoffe-hanf-an-bord-a-654836.html

Na wenn da der Trabi nicht mal sogar seiner Zeit aus der Not geboren vorraus war. 



> Sorry, aber das macht deren wirtschaftliche Einmischung in anderer Länder Industrie auch nicht besser.



Das ist gang und gäbe, nicht nur bei den Chinesen, das man sich in die Wirtschaft anderer Länder einmischt und dort Unternehmen und know how einkauft, oder was denkst du tun westliche Unternehmen, oder auch staatliche Konzerne wie Samsung aus Südkorea?
Nur mal am Rande Opel z.B. gehörte Jahrzehnte lang zu GM, inzwischen zu PSA, einer französischen Automobilgruppe.
Deutsche Mobilfunkunternehmen besitzen in verschiedenen Ländern dortige Mobilfunkanbieter die sie dort aufgekauft haben.
Vattenfall ist ein schwedischer Energiekonzern, der einen erheblichen Anteil am Deutschen Strom inne hat.
usw.



> Waren das nicht die Batterien, die sich schon öfter gefährlich überladen haben und explodiert sind?



Du benutzt vermutlich auch jeden Tag ein Smartphone mit einem chinesischen Akku, ist es dir schon um die Ohren geflogen?
Schrott und einen gewissen Prozentsatz an fehlerhafter Ware gibt es überall, übrigens auch von / in westlichen Firmen.



> Außerdem: Woher sichert sich denn China das nötige Kobalt und Lithium für die Batterien?
> Richtig, aus entsprechenden Minen in Afrika, in denen voll tolle Bedingungen für die dortigen Arbeiter herrschen und die alle supertoll dafür bezahlt werden, das giftige Zeug abzubauen.



Woher sichern sich westliche Unternehmen ihre Rohstoffe? Oh wait, nein, Mist, auch aus Afrika, unter denn gleichen Bedingungen und mit denn gleichen Methoden. 



> Du vergleichst jetzt nicht ernsthaft ein demokratisch regiertes Land wie Japan mit China?
> Welche Doktrin und welche Weltmachtsansprüche die VR China hatt denn bitte Japan? Ist das auch eine Diktatur oder habe ich das was nicht mitbekommen?



Hmm, also bis 1945 war Japan nun so garnicht demokratisch und wollte sich ganz Asien und mehr einverleiben... 
Auch nachdem es nach 1945 formell demokratisch war war es noch weit ab vom heutigen Stand, die nächsten Jahrzehnte ist man vor allem durch preiswerte, aber innovationslose Autos, billige kopierte Armbanduhren, Fernsehr usw. bekannt geworden, alles technisch hinter westlichen Produkten, oder maximal auf dem gleichen Niveau. Innovationen und Standards hat man da nicht gesetzt. Das hat man erst ab Ende der 1979 Anfang der 1980er Jahre langsam.

Davon ab vergleiche ich vor allem die Ausgangslage und Entwicklung beider Länder, weil die ist recht vergleichbar gewesen.

Übrigens, die allerersten ersten eigenen, wirklichen, nennenswerten Innovationen, aus der Wirtschaft, gab es in Japan erst in den 1930er Jahren im Eisenbahn, Flugzeug- und Schiffsbau, zuvor hat Japan auch vor allem westliche Technologie lizensiert und mäßige Eigentwicklungen fabriziert.



> Aha, ich bashe also wenn ich (inkl. Link und Begründung) auf Chinas bewusst-gewollter Erschaffung von wirtschaftlichen Abhängigkeiten hinweise.



Wirtschaftliche Abhängigkeiten sind gang und gäbe, die gab es während des kalten Krieges im Ostblock schon genauso wie zu der Zeit im Westen. Kein westlicher Staat ist heute wirtschaftlich nicht mehr abhängig von anderen, dafür hat spätestens die Globalisierung gesorgt. Wir alle in Europa sind z.B. abhängig von der IT-Hardware und auch vieler Software aus den USA. Ohne USA würde der Computermarkt quasi über Nacht zusammenbrechen, ähnliches, wenn auch weniger extrem beim Smartphone und das China dafür sorgt das andere Länder wirtschaftlich von ihnen abhängig sind ist nur logisch.
China macht also nichts was andere nicht auch machen würden, es bindet durch seine wirtschaftliche Macht Länder an sich, genau wie es auch die USA seit Ende des zweiten Weltkriegs gemacht haben.

Jeder Staat sollte doch nun wirklich wissen worauf er sich da mittel- und langfristig einlassen wird, sobald er China sich in seine Wirtschaft lässt, durch Entwicklungshilfe und Einkauf, wie aktuell auch vor allem in Afrika der Fall.



> Aber Hauptsache wieder schön von oben herab auf andere eingehackt, da kann man sich schön dran aufgeilen, ich weiß schon.



Joa, da beschreibst du meine Wahrnehmung deines vorrangegangenen Posts perfekt. Scheint dich geil zu machen von oben herrab so richtig über die minderbemittelten Chinesen und vermeindlichen "Kommunisten" herziehen zu können.


----------



## compisucher (25. Mai 2018)

Interessante Diskussion 

Unabhängig von den Wertevorstellungen des heutigen Chinas, denen man sicherlich sehr kritisch mit westlicher Brille begegnen kann,
hat China derzeit einen unschlagbaren Vorteil gegenüber den USA = relativ hohe Planungssicherheit für Investitionen

Mögen die Bedingungen noch so schlecht sein (unternehmerisches Risiko), man weiß dennoch recht genau, worauf man sich einlässt und es kann maximal nur besser werden.
Bei einem cholerischen  Präsidenten der USA, der neue Zölle (und vieles anderes) per Twitter selbstherrlich verkündet, hat man das leider nicht...


----------



## JePe (25. Mai 2018)

Donald, allein zu Haus: Trump sagt Teilnahme am Gipfel mit Jong-un ab. Grund seien der "enorme Aerger und die offene Feindseligkeit" in dessen letzten Aeusserungen. Vom Libyen-Vergleich - kein Wort.

Irgendwie liefert dieser Praesident vor allem eins: nichts. Nordkorea-Gipfel geplatzt, Iran-Deal aufgekuendigt, an der Grenze zu Mexiko keine Mauer weit und breit. O.K., nichts ist wirklich zu hart - es gibt Gedenkmuenzen. Nach der Gipfelabsage sogar im Sonderangebot. Vermutlich kommt da aber noch Zoll drauf  .


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Mai 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Donald, allein zu Haus: Trump sagt Teilnahme am Gipfel mit Jong-un ab. Grund seien der "enorme Aerger und die offene Feindseligkeit" in dessen letzten Aeusserungen. Vom Libyen-Vergleich - kein Wort.
> 
> Irgendwie liefert dieser Praesident vor allem eins: nichts. Nordkorea-Gipfel geplatzt, Iran-Deal aufgekuendigt, an der Grenze zu Mexiko keine Mauer weit und breit. O.K., nichts ist wirklich zu hart - es gibt Gedenkmuenzen. Nach der Gipfelabsage sogar im Sonderangebot. Vermutlich kommt da aber noch Zoll drauf  .



Vergiss nicht die nicht die nicht in Kraft getretenen Strafzölle.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, weil der Kommunismus eine Gesellschaftsidee ist und sich nicht nur daraus definiert wie die politische Führung eines Landes aufgebaut ist. Es gab bis heute auch noch keinen Staat der es geschaft hätte diese Gesellschaftsidee von Marx, Engels und Lenin umzusetzen, nicht mal Lenin selbst ist das gelungen. Staatdesen haben wird dann das, was Dummköpfe heute gerne als Kommunismus bezeichnen, Stalinistische und sozialistische Systeme gehabt. Ja, die DDR, aber auch andere Staaten, haben sich selbst nicht als realkommunistische Staaten gesehen (bis auf vieleicht die Sovjetunion selbst) und bezeichnet, sondern als sozialistische, die nach dem kommunistischen Ideal strebten, weil keines von ihnen die Ideale des Kommunismus erfüllte. Gleichwohl waren sie, zumindest in ihrer eigenen Sicht, Anhänger der kommunistischen Idee.


So strikt vom Sozialismus lässt sich das aber nicht immer unterscheiden.
Xi Jinping ist ein bekennender Marxist, seit er an der Macht ist hat er seiner Partei der marxisitischen Stempel mehr und mehr aufgedrückt. 
Jener Partei, die im Kern immernoch wie Lenins Kaderpartei aufgebaut ist. 
Auf voller Breite der Führungsebene sind dort sehr wohl kommunistische Hardliner vertreten, der Punkt ist nur, dass China (noch) das Geld fehlt um einen reinen Kommunismus, frei nach Karl Marx, umzusetzen.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was die Schulbildung angeht wird in China vor allem die maoistische Auslegung des Kommunismus unterrichtet, das hat wenig mit dem marxistischen und leninistischen Unterrichtsstoff zu tun der in der UDSSR und anderen Ostblockstaaten unterrichtet wurde. China hat sich auch schon recht früh von dem Führungsanspruch Moskaus, innerhalb des Ostblocks, abgespalten und einen eigenen Weg eingeschlagen, entsprechend gibt es auch in der Auslegung und Ansichten Maos diverse Unterschiede zu Lenin und Marx.


Der Marxismus wird dort seit bald 70 Jahren unterrichtet.
Der ist dort jedem ein Begriff, nicht nur seit Xi. 
Selbst Leute, die Mathematik oder Naturwissenschaften studieren, müssen sich damit auseinandersetzen, neben dem Maoismus ist das aus der chinesischen Gesellschaft nicht wegzudenken. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein wird es nicht, man bestimmt nur welche wirtschaftlichen Schwerpunkte und somit Unternehmen besondere staatliche Förderung und Priorität genießen, da stellt sich niemand von der Partei hin und bestimmt im Unternehmen das morgen explizit an einer CPU geforscht werden soll, oder an einem neuen Antriebssystem für ein Auto, das ergibt sich schlicht von selbst und den auftretendenen Notwendigkeiten.


Da hast du meine Aussage nicht verstanden.
Innovation lässt sich nicht diktieren, aber genau das wollen die chinesischen Wissenschaftsbürokraten.
Das Problem hierbei ist, dass die jedoch Qualität nicht immer so gut einschätzen können, also wird versucht mit Quantität zu punkten.
Davon ist in der Wissenschaft dort alles abhängig, Beförderungen, Doktortitel, Forschungsbudgets.
Das lässt sich auch gut vom deren 15-Jahres-Plan und dessen "Megaprojekte" ableiten.
An reiner Wissenschaft der Wissenschaft wegen sind die nicht interessiert, Wissenschaft muss für den chinesischen Staat nützlich sein.
Das ist auch der Grund, warum China in der Schulmedizin und in Naturwissenschaften im internationalen Vergleich so weit hintendran sind.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ist gang und gäbe, nicht nur bei den Chinesen, das man sich in die Wirtschaft anderer Länder einmischt und dort Unternehmen und know how einkauft, oder was denkst du tun westliche Unternehmen, oder auch staatliche Konzerne wie Samsung aus Südkorea?
> Nur mal am Rande Opel z.B. gehörte Jahrzehnte lang zu GM, inzwischen zu PSA, einer französischen Automobilgruppe.
> Deutsche Mobilfunkunternehmen besitzen in verschiedenen Ländern dortige Mobilfunkanbieter die sie dort aufgekauft haben.
> Vattenfall ist ein schwedischer Energiekonzern, der einen erheblichen Anteil am Deutschen Strom inne hat.


Und wieder vergleichst du demokratisch regierter Länder mit China.
In China würde eine ausländische Firma nicht mal einen Lichtschalter umlegen dürfen.
Gleichzeitig will sich China aber bei ausländischen Stromnetzbetreibern einkaufen. 
Was haben KUKA, Daimler, Krauss-Maffei und weitere in China groß zu melden? Überall dort haben sich trotzdem chinesische Investoren eingekauft.
Was passiert, wenn deutsche oder allgemein westliche Firmen mit entsprechendem technischen Know-How für die Chinesen nicht mehr interessant wird, siehst du grade an Ledvance.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du benutzt vermutlich auch jeden Tag ein Smartphone mit einem chinesischen Akku, ist es dir schon um die Ohren geflogen?
> Schrott und einen gewissen Prozentsatz an fehlerhafter Ware gibt es überall, übrigens auch von / in westlichen Firmen.


Wo etwas entwickelt und wo etwas gefertigt wird, sind zwei Paar Stiefel.
Der Akku in meindem Handy wurde in Singapur entwickelt und - so wie ich es dem Etikett entnehme - auch die Primärzelle dort gefertigt. Fertiggestellt wurde das Ding in China.
Ist bei deutschen Firmen aber mittlerweile auch nicht anders, die Autos werden hierzulande entwickelt, gefertigt werden sie häufig anderswo, einfach weils dort billiger ist.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Woher sichern sich westliche Unternehmen ihre Rohstoffe? Oh wait, nein, Mist, auch aus Afrika, unter denn gleichen Bedingungen und mit denn gleichen Methoden.


Jein.
Ich sage es nochmal, China als Diktatur verfolgt dort unten auch politische Interssen, indem es die USA und Europa abhängen will. Es wird dort genausowenig gegen Korruption unternommen, Despoten werden finanziell unterstützt und kriminelle Regierungen werden die Schulden erlassen:
Kampf um Rohstoffe: Waffen, Ol, dreckige Deals - wie China den Westen aus Afrika drangt - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hmm, also bis 1945 war Japan nun so garnicht demokratisch und wollte sich ganz Asien und mehr einverleiben...
> Auch nachdem es nach 1945 formell demokratisch war war es noch weit ab vom heutigen Stand, die nächsten Jahrzehnte ist man vor allem durch preiswerte, aber innovationslose Autos, billige kopierte Armbanduhren, Fernsehr usw. bekannt geworden, alles technisch hinter westlichen Produkten, oder maximal auf dem gleichen Niveau. Innovationen und Standards hat man da nicht gesetzt. Das hat man erst ab Ende der 1979 Anfang der 1980er Jahre langsam.


Nochmal, was für eine Bewandnis hat das heute?
Hat Japan groß in fremde Firmen investiert, Anteile gekauft und selber keine Fremdinvestitionen zugelassen?
Japan und auch Südkorea wurden von den USA unterstützt, nicht nur in wirtschaftlicher Hinsicht.
Japan war vor 1945 auch ein Kaiserreich ohne maoistische Diktatur.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wirtschaftliche Abhängigkeiten sind gang und gäbe, die gab es während des kalten Krieges im Ostblock schon genauso wie zu der Zeit im Westen. Kein westlicher Staat ist heute wirtschaftlich nicht mehr abhängig von anderen, dafür hat spätestens die Globalisierung gesorgt. Wir alle in Europa sind z.B. abhängig von der IT-Hardware und auch vieler Software aus den USA. Ohne USA würde der Computermarkt quasi über Nacht zusammenbrechen, ähnliches, wenn auch weniger extrem beim Smartphone und das China dafür sorgt das andere Länder wirtschaftlich von ihnen abhängig sind ist nur logisch.
> China macht also nichts was andere nicht auch machen würden, es bindet durch seine wirtschaftliche Macht Länder an sich, genau wie es auch die USA seit Ende des zweiten Weltkriegs gemacht haben.


Sorry, wieder nicht verlgeichbar.
Eine wirtschaftliche Kooperation besteht daraus, dass _beide_ Seiten davon profitieren. Nicht nur monetär.
BMW und Volkwagen kooperieren mit japanischen Automobilherstellern schon seit Jahren bei der Entwicklung von Elektroautos, einfach weil die dort drastisch weiter sind, als wir. Den i3 hätte BMW ohne deren Hilfe nicht so bald fertig bekommen, grade was Akkutechnik angeht.
Chinas Kaufrausch im Ausland wäre weit weniger schlimm, wenn sie sich an Abmachungen halten und für ausländische Firmen faire Bedingungen schaffen würden.
Tuen sie aber nicht, China macht grundsätzlich nichts aus purem Wohlwollen, China kauft was ihnen nützt.
Das sind nicht allein wirtschaftliche, sondern auch strategische Investitionen und die Deutschen wären gut daran, dies zu unterbinden, wenn es seine Firmen nicht irgendwann chinesischen Billigprodukten auf dem Weltmarkt aussetzen wollen.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Joa, da beschreibst du meine Wahrnehmung deines vorrangegangenen Posts perfekt. Scheint dich geil zu machen von oben herrab so richtig über die minderbemittelten Chinesen und vermeindlichen "Kommunisten" herziehen zu können.


Hahaha, sorry, aber was kann ich bitte für deine Wahrnehmung?
Vielleicht lags an so später Stunde, aber ich würde dir mal raten, dir ein bisschen Gedanken über deine "Wahrnemung" zu machen, wenn du mir hier offenkundig Rassismus und/oder Volkshetze unterstellen willst. Zu keiner Zeit habe ich Chinesen als "minderbemittelt" oder sonstwas dargestellt, da muss deine "Wahrnehmung" mit dir durchgegangen sein.

P.S.: Vielleicht solltest du den arroganten Reaktionär öfter mal stecken lassen, bevor du anderen Bashing vorwirfst.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht die nicht die nicht in Kraft getretenen Strafzölle.



Weil die Wirtschaftsleute ihm sagen, dass das nach hinten losgeht und die bezahlen eben gut, damit Donald auf sie hört.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Mai 2018)

Man sollte mal bedenken wer Amerikas größter Geldgeber ist 

Wenn die Chinesen den Amis den Geldhahn wirklich abdrehen würden,
wäre Trumps "America-First"-Programm ohnehin am Ende 

Dieser Vollpfosten ist in zwei Jahren sowieso Geschichte,

danach sollte es in der Weltpolitik wieder etwas runder laufen


----------



## RtZk (25. Mai 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Dieser Vollpfosten ist in zwei Jahren sowieso Geschichte,



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.



Warten wir doch mal ab


----------



## RtZk (25. Mai 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Warten wir doch mal ab



Nun ja, immerhin ist nicht Clinton dran gekommen, Trump redet zwar viel, aber machen tut er nichts schlimmeres als die Präsidenten vor ihm, mir waren die Töne von Clinton hingegen Richtung Russland zu aggressiv, einen Weltkrieg braucht niemand.
Am Liebsten wäre es mir hingegen wenn Trump, aus was für Gründen auch immer, zurücktritt und Mike Pence Präsident wird.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nun ja, immerhin ist nicht Clinton dran gekommen, Trump redet zwar viel, aber machen tut er nichts schlimmeres als die Präsidenten vor ihm, mir waren die Töne von Clinton hingegen Richtung Russland zu aggressiv, einen Weltkrieg braucht niemand.
> Am Liebsten wäre es mir hingegen wenn Trump, aus was für Gründen auch immer, zurücktritt und Mike Pence Präsident wird.



Naja, ich sehe das etwas anders

Die Clinton hätte auch amerikanische Interessen knallhart vertreten,
so mit dem Feuer hätte Sie aber sicherlich nicht gespielt

Und vergiss es ...
Trump wird nicht zurücktreten


----------



## Two-Face (25. Mai 2018)

Der einzige amerikanische Präsident, der je zurückgetreten ist, war doch Nixon.
Aber auch dafür brauchte es einen mächtigen Skandal.

Einer wie Trump aber würde sich selbst dadurch nicht ins Boxhorn jagen lassen, freiwillig zurücktreten wird der niemals.


----------



## RtZk (25. Mai 2018)

Mir ist klar das er es nie machen wird und würde, ich schrieb ja "Am Liebsten wäre mir"


----------



## Tronado (25. Mai 2018)

Worum ging es hier nochmal? Angst vor dem 3. Weltkrieg glaube ich. Also, wenn man ein Mittelmaß versucht zu finden zwischen öffentlich-/rechtlicher Berichterstattung und diversen dubiosen Quellen des Netzes, sieht es m.M.n. so aus: der Iran hat seine Einflussnahme weiter ausgeweitet, in Syrien wurden "Rebellen" unterstützt mit Geld, Waffen und eigenen Truppen. Israel ist eingekreist von Feinden und die Lage ist so heikel wie lange nicht. Mit Russland legt sich in Europa keiner an, die Unterstützung der syrischen Regierung wird fast klaglos hingenommen, Wirtschaftssanktionen scheinen nicht all zu viel zu bewirken. Trump hat meistens Unrecht, aber mit dem nicht-weiter-anerkennen des Iran-Atomvertrags liegt er richtig, denke ich. Mittelstreckenraketen sind kein Bestandteil des Vertrags (!), Militärische Gebiete wird auch kein UN-Kontrolleur von innen sehen. Ziemlich nutzlos das ganze, dann kann man genauso gut austreten. In Nordkorea sitzt ein Wahnsinniger, der noch unberechenbarer ist als T. in den USA, den man mit etwas Geld aber ruhigstellen kann. Wir haben Nachbarn in Polen und Ungarn, die sich komplett von der EU abwenden und nach eigenen, älteren Regeln spielen. Also, es sieht wirklich nicht gut aus auf der Welt, Sorgen kann man sich schon machen.


----------



## JePe (25. Mai 2018)

Kann man so stehen lassen. Ich wuerde spontan nach Erdogans Tuerkei und China in den illustren Kreis aufnehmen. Sorgen machen ... Ja, kann man sich. Aber eigentlich nicht mehr als frueher. Weil, jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach, die Welt eigentlich nicht komplizierter oder unsicherer geworden ist - man sieht die Verwerfungen heute nur deutlicher.

Manchmal vermisse ich die Zeiten, als das Internet nur aus dem Einen bestand.


----------



## Tronado (25. Mai 2018)

Stimmt, China hatte ich vergessen, DER Global Player mit viel Macht durch sehr viel Geld.
Die Türkei unter E. lässt sich sicher am besten mit Geld beeinflussen, Repressalien eines einzelnen Landes nützen nichts, wenn nicht zumindest die EU mit den USA zusammen Druck macht, aber jetzt heißt es erstmal bei allen "we first".


----------



## RtZk (25. Mai 2018)

Tronado schrieb:


> Stimmt, China hatte ich vergessen, DER Global Player mit viel Macht durch sehr viel Geld.
> Die Türkei unter E. lässt sich sicher am besten mit Geld beeinflussen, Repressalien eines einzelnen Landes nützen nichts, wenn nicht zumindest die EU mit den USA zusammen Druck macht, aber jetzt heißt es erstmal bei allen "we first".



Weshalb sollten wir glauben das die USA uns besseres will als andere Länder? Wir waren schon im Kalten Krieg nur die Idioten die dafür sorgen sollten die Sowjet Truppen lange genug hinzuhalten damit ausreichend US Truppen in Europa eintreffen, wären sie nicht rechtzeitig da (wahrscheinlich) hätte Frankreich Deutschland eingeäschert sobald die Sowjet Truppen den Rhein erreicht hätten. Nach meiner Meinung ist es Zeit uns unabhängig von den Großmächten zu machen und uns eher bemühen mit denen bessere Beziehungen zu haben die in Zukunft eine Rolle spielen werden und nicht die die in der Vergangenheit eine spielten.
Außerdem ist Europa als Kollektiv sowieso auch alleine eine Großmacht, ob militärisch oder wirtschaftlich.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Mai 2018)

Unabhängig von was?

Wir sind doch abhängig davon, das die ganze Welt unseren Krempel kauft 

Und was den kalten Krieg angeht ...

... wir waren nicht die Idioten, sondern eine Folge des verlorenen Krieges,

und der daraus entwickelten Blockbildung

Das bisher geeinte Europa wird in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verschwinden,
weil der asiatische Wirtschaftsraum dermaßen aufholt,
dass wir da gar nicht mehr mithalten können


----------



## Tekkla (27. Mai 2018)

Asiaten können gut kopieren und auswendig lernen. Ohne diese ganzen deutschen Jointventures in China würde aus dem Land so gut wie nichts kommen. Die dort hergestellten Konsumgüter werden von deutschen Maschinen hergestellt. Die chinesischen (E-)Fahrzeuge sind eigentlich deutsche Entwicklungen. Und so kann man die Liste der aus China kommenden Produkte rauf und runter beten. Chinas einziger Vorteil sind die noch günstigen Produktionskosten. Die sind aktuell wie die Japaner am Anfang der 1980er Jahre. China hat aber schon jetzt, ohne unseren Wohlstandslevel erreicht zu haben, ein Problem mit der Vergreisung der Gesellschaft. Das Reich der Mitte hat zwar seinen Zenit vielleicht noch nicht erreicht, aber das wird nicht mehr allzu lange dauern. Das wissen die Oberen in China auch. Als Folge daraus baut man immer mehr das Militär aus und lässt die Muskeln spielen.


----------



## Duvar (30. Mai 2018)

YouTube
Bald ist der da der 3. Weltkrieg, wenn es so weiter geht.
Die einseitige Massenmanupilation durch die Medien und Co finde ich echt heftig anzusehen...


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Mai 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> YouTube
> Bald ist der da der 3. Weltkrieg, wenn es so weiter geht.
> Die einseitige Massenmanupilation durch die Medien und Co finde ich echt heftig anzusehen...



Selten so einen wirren Schwachsinn gehört, ominöse Kartelle haben Angst davor das Russland eine wunderbare WM ausrichtet und wollen deshalb im Donbass angreifen, ehrlich jetzt?
Erdogan ist in Leib und Leben bedroht wie die Türkei, weil er / sie sich von den USA emanzipieren wollen?

Was für ein Schwachsinn hoch fünf, aus dem Propaganda VT-Keller.

Fehlt im Grunde nur das der Herr uns noch von Genetischen Supernazisoldaten berichtet, die durch die Kartelle gezüchtet werden, um das ganze abzurunden.


----------



## RtZk (30. Mai 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> YouTube
> Bald ist der da der 3. Weltkrieg, wenn es so weiter geht.
> Die einseitige Massenmanupilation durch die Medien und Co finde ich echt heftig anzusehen...



Wie findet man sowas?


----------



## Tekkla (31. Mai 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> YouTube
> Bald ist der da der 3. Weltkrieg, wenn es so weiter geht.
> Die einseitige Massenmanupilation durch die Medien und Co finde ich echt heftig anzusehen...



Ach du meine Güte! Hörstel war ja schon immer etwas strange, aber in dem Video inszeniert er sich als potenziellen Insassen für die Geschlossene.


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> YouTube
> Bald ist der da der 3. Weltkrieg, wenn es so weiter geht.
> Die einseitige Massenmanupilation durch die Medien und Co finde ich echt heftig anzusehen...



Stark. Der Typ ist ja häufig Gast bei RT Deutsch. Ist ein Putin Freund.
Logisch, dass er Russland super findet.
Vermutlich glaubt er auch daran, dass Motoren mit Luft laufen und dass die Erde flach ist.


----------



## Duvar (1. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wie findet man sowas?



Wer auch mal die andere Seite der Medaille sehen will muss sich auch mal anderweitig weiterhelfen.
Natürlich ist das dann alles fake, lug, trug usw usf. Man glaubt einfach was man glauben will und respektiert Null, die ~50% welche Erdogan gewählt haben
Die werden dann natürlich als die dummen, zurückgebliebenen Bauern hingestellt.
YouTube
Man kann heutzutage nicht mehr der "einen" Quelle vertrauen, jeder singt sein eigenes Lied.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Juni 2018)

Der Özdemir sagt einfach direkt heraus was bei ihm Sache ist. Der sieht Erdogan als selbstverliebten Diktator, der von der Macht entfernt gehört. Ich übrigens auch. 

Leider gibt es tatsächlich noch zu viele "anatolische Bauern", die dem Irren vom Bosporus auf den Leim gehen und ihn wählen. Schau dir doch mal an, was in der (deiner?) Türkei läuft. Und das nicht erst seit dem Putsch-Versuch. Protest wird niedergeknüppelt und -geschossen, Menschen landen ohne Anklage und Gerichtsverfahren im Knast, ganze Landstriche werden unter dem Deckmantel der Terrorbekämpfung mit dem Militär maltretiert. Obendrein fand unter der gleichen Argumentation eine Invasion in Syrien statt. Parallel wird in der Türkei seit vielen (!) Jahren der Bau und der Konsum mit billigen Lira-Krediten gepusht, obwohl alle Leute mit etwas wirtschaftlichem Sachverstand mahnten, dass dies nicht immer so weiter gehen kann. Und jetzt, wo immer mehr dieses erdoganschen Kartenhauses zusammen zu brechen droht, ist nicht der Urheber an allem schuld sondern das ominöse Ausland. Sorry das sagen zu müssen, wer so jemandem auf den Leim geht, der ist in der Tat sehr wahrscheinlich ein ungebildeter "Bauer".


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juni 2018)

Dazu kommt noch, dass er seit Jahen, die von Kemal Atatürk eingeführte Säkularisierung rückgängig macht, um das Land wieder konservativ zu reislamisieren, mit dem Ziel der Scharia!


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Juni 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Man glaubt einfach was man glauben will und respektiert Null, die ~50% welche Erdogan gewählt haben
> Die werden dann natürlich als die dummen, zurückgebliebenen Bauern hingestellt.



1) Demokratisch gewählt (wobei das bei Herrn Erdogan auch fragwürdig ist), heißt nicht, dass man auch demokratisch agiert. 

2) Soweit ich weiß, hat Herr Erdogan mit am meisten Rückhalt bei der eher konservativen Landbevölkerung.


----------



## Duvar (1. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch, dass er seit Jahen, die von Kemal Atatürk eingeführte Säkularisierung rückgängig macht, um das Land wieder konservativ zu reislamisieren, mit dem Ziel der Scharia!



99% der Türkei sind Moslems. Scharia sind die Gesetze Allahs und an die muss man als Moslem glauben und respektieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Juni 2018)

Also kann man von Muslimen nicht erwarten, dass sie sich an weltliche, statt an religiöse Regeln halten oder was willst du mit deinem Satz aussagen?


----------



## Duvar (1. Juni 2018)

Muslime müssen an die Scharia glauben, falls die sagen nee ich glaub da nicht dran, dann können die keine Moslems sein. Das heißt nicht, dass man jetzt zB in Deutschland die Scharia ausüben muss, denn in der "Fremde" muss man sich an deren Gesetze halten, auch das ist so vorgeschrieben. Ausserdem ist Atatürk gar nicht mal so beliebt in der Türkei wie viele denken, denn der hat sehr Anti-Islamisch gehandelt, auch dies ist ein Grund warum der im Westen so beliebt ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Juni 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> 99% der Türkei sind Moslems. Scharia *sind die Gesetze Allahs *und an die *muss man als Moslem glauben* und respektieren.



Na in dem Fall kann man nur sagen:

Idioten halten Allahs "Gesetze" für mächtig, Idioten halten Allah und seine "Gesetze" für groß, Allah selbst ist 1,65m und die Sharia würdelos. 



Duvar schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist Atatürk gar nicht mal so  beliebt in der Türkei wie viele denken, denn der hat sehr Anti-Islamisch  gehandelt, auch dies ist ein Grund warum der im Westen so beliebt  ist.



Ohne Atatürk wäre die Türkei im Ersten Weltkrieg eine britische Kolonie geworden, ohne Atatürk wäre die Türkei immer noch der kranke Mann am Bosporus, wozu sie Erdogan mit seinem religösen Islamismus-Kurs gerade wieder machen will.
Die Türken sollten Atatürk auf Knien danken, er hat das erkannt, was die Erdogan anhimmelnden anatolischen Bauern bis heute nicht begreifen, das Sekularität und ein starker weltlicher Staat wichtig sind wenn man in dieser Welt mitspielen möchte und der Westen hat Respekt für Atatürk übrig weil er das erkannt hat, nicht weil er anti-islamisch gewesen wäre / ist.

Auch in Atatürks Türkei war noch Platz für den Islam, wie auch hier im Westen für das Christentum, aber halt nur noch in den Gebetshäusern und Wohnzimmern und nicht mehr auf den Straßen, Schulen und Regierungsräumen, so wie es sein sollte.


----------



## Duvar (1. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na in dem Fall kann man nur sagen:
> 
> Idioten halten Allahs "Gesetze" für mächtig, Idioten halten Allah und seine "Gesetze" für groß, Allah selbst ist 1,65m und die Sharia würdelos.



Ich denke man kann auch respektvoll miteinander umgehen oder? So ein Schmarn muss doch hier nicht sein, oder bist du grad im Kindergartenalter?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ohne Atatürk wäre die Türkei im Ersten Weltkrieg eine britische Kolonie geworden, ohne Atatürk wäre die Türkei immer noch der kranke Mann am Bosporus, wozu sie Erdogan mit seinem religösen Islamismus-Kurs gerade wieder machen will.
> Die Türken sollten Atatürk danken, er hat das erkannt, was die Erdogan anhimmelnden anatolischen Bauern bis heute nicht begreifen, das Sekularität ein starker weltlicher Staat wichtig sind wenn man in dieser Welt mitspielen möchte und der Westen hat Respekt für Atatürk übrig weil er das erkannt hat, nicht weil er anti-islamisch gewesen wäre / ist.



Sagen wir mal Atatürk wäre nicht da und die "Briten, nichtmuslime etc" hätten die Türkei übernommen, was wäre dann wohl passiert?
Wahrscheinlich wäre folgendes passiert:
1. Arabische Alphabet wäre direkt verbannt und die lateinische wäre eingeführt worden.
2. Eine Kleidungsreform einführen und alle Islamischen Kleidungen etc würden verboten werden
3. Würden die Religiösen Institutionen usw dem Staat unterstellen und mit ihren eigens ausgebildeten "Theologen" die Bevölkerung "einschläfern"
4. Würden die Islamische Zeitrechnung verbannen und die westliche Zeitrechnung einführen
5. Alles was mit Scharia zu tun hat verbannen und stattdessen Weihnachten und andere Christlichen Feierlichkeiten gutheißen
6. überall Banken einführen und die Zinsen verbreiten (Zinsen=verboten im Islam)  
7. Prostitution einführen bzw Rotlichtmilieu verbeiten
8. Alkohol legalisieren 
9. Glücksspiele legalisieren
10. das Kalifat aufheben
11. Laizismus einführen, sprich Trennung von Staat und Religion

Genau diese Sachen hat Atatürk unter anderem eingeführt und deswegen ist er verhasst bei der gläubigen Bevölkerung.
Nur ein kleiner Auszug von den tollen Taten Atatürks, hinzu kommen natürlich massenhaft Hinrichtungen von führenden religiösen Autoritätspersonen usw usf.
Den Ruf zum Gebet hat er auch von arabisch in türkisch umwandeln lassen seinerzeit.
Frauen konnten noch vor wenigen Jahren nicht mit Kopftuch staatliche Berufe ausüben und sogar sich nicht bilden (Universitäten)--> Kopftuchverbot.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Juni 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich denke man kann auch respektvoll miteinander umgehen oder? So ein Schmarn muss doch hier nicht sein, oder bist du grad im Kindergartenalter?



Nein für Menschen die die Sharia verteidigen habe ich keinen Respekt, die sind mir genauso verhasst wie Christen die vermeindliche Hexen verbrennen möchten, oder meinen sich für christliche Kreuzritter zu halten und Kinder / Jugendliche zu erschießen.
Wenn du Respekt für die Sharia willst / suchst sprich mit dem saudischen / iranischen Klerus, Salafisten, dem IS, oder dergleichen, hier bist du dafür verkehrt.


----------



## Duvar (1. Juni 2018)

Hab oben mal noch was hinzu getragen. Wie gesagt die Moslems haben Allahs Geboten und Gesetzen zu glauben. Jedem sein eigenen Glauben, tolerieren und respektieren sollte wohl gelernt sein, ansonsten kann man nicht eine vernünftige Diskussionsbasis schaffen.
Keiner sagt dir, du sollst die Scharia respektieren, nur weil ich dir die Wahrheit sage und dir paar Sachen näherbringe muss du nicht dein Niveau absenken, falls doch, dann kannste weiter Solo diskutieren.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juni 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> 99% der Türkei sind Moslems. Scharia sind die Gesetze Allahs und an die muss man als Moslem glauben und respektieren.



Und was hat das mit der Trennung von Staat und Religion zu tun, genannt Säkularisierung?
Für die Religion, in dem Fall die Sharia und dem Islam, ist der Iman und die Moschee zuständig, aber * unter gar keinen Umständen die Politik und staatliche Organe *!
Dabei ist natürlich klar, dass die Moschee und der Iman, nur spirituelle "Macht" ausüben können.
Falls das nicht klar ist, würde ich dringend Literatur der Aufklärung anraten, ansonsten kann ich mich nur voll und ganz Nightslaver anschließen.



> Keiner sagt dir, du sollst die Scharia respektieren, nur weil ich dir die Wahrheit sage und dir paar Sachen näherbringe muss du nicht dein Niveau absenken, falls doch, dann kannste weiter Solo diskutieren.



Ich weiß nicht was deine Aussagen mit der "Wahrheit" zu tun haben, wir hier in Deutschland haben Staat und Religion getrennt, hier muss NIEMAND weder an die Bibel, Tora, Koran oder sonst etwas glauben, er kann glauben woran er will, dass haben wir uns duch die Aufklärung erarbeitet, maßgeblich ist hier der Staat mit seinen Gesetzen!
Wer hier in Deutschland lebt, aber gleichzeitig wie Du, gegen die Trennung von Staat und Religion in der Türkei ist und der Scharia in der Türkei das Wort redet, scheint michts gelernt zu haben.
Ich kann mich hier nur  Nightslavers Aussage anschließen bzw würde ich sie als Frage stellen, warum lebst du hier eigentlich?
Hier wird auch Europa niemals mit der Türkei oder Arabien zusammenkommen, hier prallen mit deiner und unserer Meinung fundementale Gesellschaftsansichten aufeinander, die überhaupt nichts mit Respekt vor Religion oder Glauben zu tun haben, sondern wer das Leben einer Gemeinschaft bestimmt, der Staat legitimiert durch demokratische Wahlen oder ein staatlich religiöser Mischmasch, in dem die Religion bestimmt!


----------



## Duvar (1. Juni 2018)

Leute ihr könnt davon halten was ihr wollt, könnt likes verteilen so viele ihr wollt. Ich sage euch lediglich die Fakten.
Das die hier kaum wen schmecken ist klar, nichtsdestotrotz sollte das mal gesagt werden dürfen, vllt lernt der ein oder andere ja noch was dazu, was er bis Dato nicht wusste.
Aber ich seh schon, mit den bekannten Spezis hier, kann man nicht vernünftig diskutieren, deswegen bin ich mal wieder wech und wünsche euch frohes bashen oder was auch immer^^

Mit Wahrheit meine ich die Wahrheit für die gläubigen Moslems, war also nicht an dich oder night gerichtet. In der Türkei bzw im Islam gibt es auch keinen Zwang, ist sogar eine Sure aus dem Koran, jeder kann glauben was er will, bzw keiner soll gedrängt werden dem Islam beizutreten oder sonstiges.
Hab ich gesagt das ich gegen die Trennung von Staat und Religion bin?  Ach und deswegen wird der demokratisch gewählte Präsident der Türkei so nieder gemacht und nicht akzeptiert, weil ja hier alle so sehr für Demokratie stehen!
Lernt erstmal was Demokratie bedeutet und etwas Toleranz.


----------



## RtZk (1. Juni 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Leute ihr könnt davon halten was ihr wollt, könnt likes verteilen so viele ihr wollt. Ich sage euch lediglich die Fakten.
> Das die hier kaum wen schmecken ist klar, nichtsdestotrotz sollte das mal gesagt werden dürfen, vllt lernt der ein oder andere ja noch was dazu, was er bis Dato nicht wusste.
> Aber ich seh schon, mit den bekannten Spezis hier, kann man nicht vernünftig diskutieren, deswegen bin ich mal wieder wech und wünsche euch frohes bashen oder was auch immer^^



Beeindruckend, dass du das Steinigen von Frauen bei Ehebruch unterstützt, sowie das Hände abhacken bei Diebstahl und was es sonst noch alles gibt.
Aber aus welcher politischen Ecke du kommst hast du eindrucksvoll gezeigt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Juni 2018)

Letzten Endes sind solchen Aussagen der beste Beweis, warum der Islam weder nach Deutschland, noch nach Europa gehört.

Wenn sich die Leute im Nahen Osten in ihren Ländern gerne religiösen Regeln unterwerfen wollen, anstatt den eigenen Kopf zu benutzen, hey ist ihr Ding.

Aber in Europa wurden die Macht und der Einfluss der Kirche in teils blutigen Konflikten gebrochen. Ich habe keine Lust, das diese Errungenschaften wieder zurückgenommen werden, nur weil eine Minderheit im 21 Jahrhundert noch an Märchengeschichten glaubt.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Juni 2018)

@duvar

Lol vor atatütk konnten über 95 Prozent gar nicht  lesen und schreiben.

Und das er viel für die Frauen getan hat, vergisst du auch mal schön und Religion soll in privaten abspielen, langsam habe ich kein Bock mehr auf solche Leute die ein vorschreiben und Religion Schiene kommen


----------



## Duvar (1. Juni 2018)

Natürlich gehört das weder nach Deutschland und nach Europa, sind einfach zu verschieden die Ansichten, was wiederum nicht heißt, dass man nicht friedlich zusammen leben kann.
Es gibt auch auf der Welt genug gläubige Christen/Juden etc, auch deren Ansichten würden euch nicht passen. Der Islam bzw der Koran ist ja die endgültige Vollendung dieser durch Menschenhand entfremdeten Wörter Gottes, welcher in der Bibel oder Tora stehen.
Denn als Moslem glaubt man auch daran das die Bibel oder Tora Allahs Wort sind, nur dass die halt im Nachhinein verpfuscht wurden, so wie es den geldgierigen Menschen halt passte seinerzeit.
Jesus zB, sehr hoch geschätzter Prophet im Islam, genauso wie Abraham.

Tengri sry wenn du dir auf den Schlips getreten fühlst, aber so sind nun mal die Ansichten der gläubigen Moslems, Keiner schreibt dir was vor, wie gesagt im Islam gibt es sowieso keinen Zwang, tu was du nicht lassen kannst.
Dank Atatürk kann jetzt fast jeder lesen und ist gebildet und haben demokratisch Erdogan gewählt und als Demokratie Verfechter, sollte das akzeptiert werden, auch wenn man den Typen nicht leiden kann.
Das türkische Volk hat entschieden, die haben nicht euren/unseren Präsident hier gewählt, sondern ihren, was juckt euch das eigentlich so sehr?
Falls ihr nun denkt, ich wäre Erdogan Fan oder Wähler, dann irrt ihr euch gewaltig, ich bringe euch nur Sachen näher, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Juni 2018)

Demokraten Verfechter du bringst mich zulachen 

Sag das zur meinem großcousin der in Knast sitzt, Ahja davor war er erstmal halbes Jahr "verschwunden "nur weil er sein Job als Staatsanwalt gemacht hat und gegen die Korruption vorgehen wollte.

Halbes Jahr kein Spur von ihm , kannst du dir wohl denken wie es für seine frau und Kindern war, dachten er wäre Tod.

Ahja die Frau eine Lehrerin auch direkt entlassen und bekommt keine Ansprüche,  gab's nicht mal in den Putsch in den 80er , da bekamen die Leute trotzdem ihr  rente und Hilfe


----------



## RtZk (1. Juni 2018)

Nein, so leid es mir tut, die Anzahl an radikalen Christen ist unglaublich niedrig und auch die der Juden ist alles andere als hoch, bis auf ein paar radikaler Siedler in Israel gibt es da auch keine. 
Die Muslime hingegen haben noch nicht erkannt, dass man Frieden nicht dadurch erreicht, in dem man anderen ihren Glauben aufzwingt und ihnen die Hände abhakt, wenn sie etwas stehlen, der Glaube ist auch bis heute der Grund warum sie Gesellschaftlich so unglaublich weit hinten dran sind und wirtschaftlich so gut wie immer auch (außer Öl fördern machen sie ja nichts).

Es gibt keinen Zwang? Ernsthaft? Dann lebe mal als Christ in einem muslimischen Land wie Iran oder Pakistan, du bist gesellschaftlich dort das Letzte und sagst du auch nur ein Wort gegen ihren Hokuspokus hängen sie dich.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juni 2018)

> Das die hier kaum wen schmecken ist klar, nichtsdestotrotz sollte das mal gesagt werden dürfen, vllt lernt der ein oder andere ja noch was dazu, was er bis Dato nicht wusste.



Was ich daraus lerne und das kommt von Jemand der eher tolerant ist und nie etwas mit der AfD oder Konsorten zu tun hatte oder hat.

1. Wir als Europa und Deutschland sollten noch wesentlich härter gegenüber der AKP und sämtlichen Islamisten sein, die die Trennung von Staat und Religion bekämpfen oder nicht wollen.
2. Die Türkei hat unter diesen Voraussetzungen nichts in der EU zu suchen
3. Der Deutsche Staat sollte dringenst und schnellstens gegen ausländische und ausländisch gesteuerte Moscheeverbände vorgehen und sie verbieten, um hier in Deutschland dafür zu sorgen, das die Religionsausübung und die Predigten in der Moschee, oder anderen religiösen Vereinigungen, gestzeskonform im Sinne der deutschen Gesetze und des Grund Gesetzes stattfinden!


----------



## Duvar (1. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nein, so leid es mir tut, die Anzahl an radikalen Christen ist unglaublich niedrig und auch die der Juden ist alles andere als hoch, bis auf ein paar radikaler Siedler in Israel gibt es da auch keine.
> Die Muslime hingegen haben noch nicht erkannt, dass man Frieden nicht dadurch erreicht, in dem man anderen ihren Glauben aufzwingt und ihnen die Hände abhakt, wenn sie etwas stehlen, der Glaube ist auch bis heute der Grund warum sie Gesellschaftlich so unglaublich weit hinten dran sind und wirtschaftlich so gut wie immer auch (außer Öl fördern machen sie ja nichts).



Glauben aufzwingen ist verboten im Islam, du weißt nicht wovon du redest sry.
Hier mal zB (hab den Artikel nicht gelesen) Genozid im Orient: Der Westen ermordet im Nahen Osten 329 Menschen am Tag – seit 27 Jahren - anonymousnews.ru | Nachrichten unzensiert
Was meinste wie viele Menschen der "Westen"+ Israel auf dem Gewissen hat seit kp 30-40 Jahren? Denkst du die Moslems haben mehr Menschen auf dem Gewissen?
Ist deren Leben nix wert?


----------



## RtZk (1. Juni 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Glauben aufzwingen ist verboten im Islam, du weißt nicht wovon du redest sry.



Okay, wenn das so ist bist du sicherlich auch zu einem sozialen Experiment bereit, nicht wahr?
Du machst folgendes (in dieser Reinfolge, denn von dem anderen kommst du wohl nicht wieder):
1. Du gehst nach Passau auf einen zentralen Platz und beleidigst Jesus.
2. Du gehst nach Islamabad auf einen zentralen Platz und beleidigst Mohammed.

Ach ja, das Ergebnis kann ich dir gleich mitteilen, in Passau werden dich einige blöd anschauen und vielleicht wird dir ein älterer Herr was erzählen.
In Islamabad werden dich die Leute ohne zögern auf hängen oder steinigen.

--> Glaubst du nicht an ihren Glauben, bist du Geschichte.


----------



## Duvar (1. Juni 2018)

Was hat das jetzt mit Beleidigung zu tun? Natürlich zerfleischen die dich da, da die Leute strenggläubig sind, hier gibts das ja kaum noch.
Aber hier ich zeig dir mal ein vernünftiges social experiment und nicht son Kindergarten:
YouTube

Du kannst doch als Nichtmuslim nach Islamabad gehen, warum sollte man da den Propheten beleidigen? Sry wie alt bist du 12?
Nicht deren Glauben glauben zu müssen heißt nicht, man muss den Propheten beleidigen.


----------



## RtZk (1. Juni 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt mit Beleidigung zu tun? Natürlich zerfleischen die dich da, da die Leute strenggläubig sind, hier gibts das ja kaum noch.
> Aber hier ich zeig dir mal ein vernünftiges social experiment und nicht son Kindergarten:
> YouTube



Das hat etwas mit Toleranz zu tun. Und dementsprechend zwingen sie dir ihren eigenen Glauben auf, nämlich das Mohammed ein Prophet sei, den man nicht beleidigen oder verunglimpfen darf.
Was genau soll mir das sagen? Das man in der westlichsten Stadt in der Türkei mit so etwas rum rennen kann? Respekt, es ist ja nicht so, dass die Türkei rein rechtlich noch eine säkulare Demokratie ist, ganz im Gegenteil zu Staaten wie Pakistan, aber die Türkei ist auf dem besten Weg genauso so zu werden wie Pakistan.


----------



## Duvar (1. Juni 2018)

Guckt halt paar Videos von dem Typen an, damit ihr auch mal die andere Seite seht, denn das ist das Problem hier, ihr seht die andere Seite einfach nicht.


----------



## RtZk (1. Juni 2018)

Du bist Moslem, nicht wahr?


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juni 2018)

Ich kann hier so lange den "Propheten" beleidigen wie ich will, genauso wie Jesus, Gott oder sonstige religiöse Führer, dieses Recht haben sich meine Vorfahren mit ihrem Leben erstritten und ich gedenke es nicht kampflos aufzugeben. Was ihr von Satire gegen den "Propheten" haltet hat man ja bei Charlie Hebdo gesehen.

Ich kenne genügend aus der arabisch türkischen Community, die Deutsche täglich dutzendemal als Kartoffel oder Ungläubige bezeichen und jede deutsche Frau als Sch lampe oder Hure, vielleicht fangt ihr mal an vor eurer eigenen Haustür an zu kehren!


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Juni 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Glauben aufzwingen ist verboten im Islam, du weißt nicht wovon du redest sry.



Das hat dann wohl bloß niemand Mohammed gesagt. Schon eine komische Religion. 

Ständig wird sie von ihren eigenen Anhängern missverstanden, sogar vom Propheten.


----------



## Duvar (1. Juni 2018)

Ja bin ich, wenn auch nicht ein guter, weder bete ich noch sonstwas. Man kann schon fast sagen nur auf dem Papier...
Das spielt aber auch keine Rolle, wie gesagt man sieht und hört nur das was man will.
Was meinste wv Menschen der Westen auf dem gewissen hat seit einigen Jahren? Warum kommt dazu nix von den Gutmenschen hier?
Deutschland ist bei den Waffenexporten ganz weit oben mit den USA und Russland, spricht gegen Geld wird der Tod und Elend verkauft, also erzählt mir nix, wenn ihr die Ungerechtigkeiten auf der Welt nicht seht oder sehen wollt.
Seit Jahrzehnten kotzt der Westen angeführt von den USA Tod und Elend in der Region, Staaten bereichern sich gezielt an deren Tod, dann tauchen Psychos auf wie der IS, was für einige nicht verwunderlich ist, nachdem was dort abgeht seit langem.
Dieser IS wird dann dem ganzen Islam untergeschoben, obwohl die nix mit Islam zu tun haben, dass sind einfach nur Mörder und im Islam ist es so, wenn einer einen umbringt, ist dies gleichgesetzt mit dem Mord aller Menschen.
Wie dem auch sei, das sprengt hier den Rahmen langsam.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Juni 2018)

Der IS lebt den Islam genauso, wie es ihr Prophet vor 1400 Jahren gemacht haben. 

Die Lüge (das hat nichts mit dem Islam zu tun) wird auch nicht wahrer, wenn man es hundertmal wiederholt. Darüber hinaus, was sollen diese ständige Wiederholungen mit dem Westen und seine Taten?

Weißt du überhaupt, wie die einzelnen User dazu stehen?


----------



## RtZk (1. Juni 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ja bin ich, wenn auch nicht ein guter, weder bete ich noch sonstwas. Man kann schon fast sagen nur auf dem Papier...
> Das spielt aber auch keine Rolle, wie gesagt man sieht und hört nur das was man will.
> Was meinste wv Menschen der Westen auf dem gewissen hat seit einigen Jahren? Warum kommt dazu nix von den Gutmenschen hier?
> Deutschland ist bei den Waffenexporten ganz weit oben mit den USA und Russland, spricht gegen Geld wird der Tod und Elend verkauft, also erzählt mir nix, wenn ihr die Ungerechtigkeiten auf der Welt nicht seht oder sehen wollt.
> ...



Ach ja der friedliche Islam:

Sure 9,5
Pa: Und wenn die heiligen Monate abgelaufen sind, dann tötet die Heiden, wo ihr sie findet, greift sie, umzingelt sie und lauert ihnen überall auf.

Sure 2,191
Pa: Und tötet sie (d.h. die heidnischen Gegner), wo (immer) ihr sie zu fassen bekommt, und vertreibt sie, von wo sie euch vertrieben haben!

Sure 5,38
Pa: Wenn ein Mann oder eine Frau einen Diebstahl begangen hat, dann haut ihnen die Hand ab.

Sure 24,2
Pa: Wenn eine Frau und ein Mann Unzucht begehen, dann verabreicht jedem von ihnen 100 Hiebe! --> als Anmerkung 100 Peitschenhiebe zu überleben ist höchst unwahrscheinlich.

Sure 24,4
Pa: Und wenn welche ehrbare Frauen in Verruf bringen und hierauf keine vier Zeugen beibringen, dann verabreicht ihnen 80 Hiebe …  --> auch 80 Peitschenhiebe überlebt man eher nicht.

Sure 4,34
Pa: Die Männer stehen über den Frauen … Und wenn ihr fürchtet, dass Frauen sich auflehnen, dann vermahnt sie, meidet sie im Ehebett und schlagt sie.

sind noch mehr nötig oder genügen diese?


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ja bin ich, wenn auch nicht ein guter, weder bete ich noch sonstwas. Man kann schon fast sagen nur auf dem Papier...
> Das spielt aber auch keine Rolle, wie gesagt man sieht und hört nur das was man will.



Also doch keine Scharia, oder?
Es hat schon seinen Grund, wieso man Staat und Kirche trennen muss. Bietet man Religionsfreiheit für die Menschen an -- und das ist meiner Meinung nach ein hohes gut, auch wenn ich Atheist bin -- kann man nicht im gleichen Atemzug eine staatlich bevorzugte Religion nennen.
Daher kritisiere ich auch in Deutschland immer noch die Tatsache, dass der Staat im Namen des Christentums für sie Steuern eintreibt. Geht gar nicht.
Ich hab weder was gegen Christen, Moslems, Juden, Buddhisten oder wen auch immer -- jeder kann hier in Ruhe seinen religiösen Glauben ausleben.
Aber das sollte eben Privatsache sein. Das kann man im Keller machen oder eben in eines der dafür vorgesehenen Gebäude, aber niemand sollte versuchen andere zu missionieren. Das geht auch nicht.

Und wer in Deutschland leben will, muss sich eben den Gesetzen unterordnen, die hier existieren. Solange das alle machen, funktioniert eine Gesellschaft.
Dafür haben wir hier Meinungsfreiheit, was in vielen muslimischen Ländern ja leider nicht der Fall ist. 

Klar, der IS ist letztendlich entstanden, weil die USA im Irak ein Machtvakuum hinterlassen haben.
Aber wieso muss man sich dann gleich an die Gurgel gehen und sich gegenseitig in die Luft sprengen?
Muss doch nicht sein -- man kann sich doch auch unterhalten und die Sachen mit Worten lösen, oder?
Wieso klappt das nie in muslimischen Ländern? Wieso wirft man erst Granaten und fragt dann?
Denn eins ist ja klar. die meisten Opfer von IS Leuten waren Muslime und keine Christen. wo sind die Stimmen in der Muslimischen Welt, die sich gegen den IS stemmen? Ich sehe die leider nie.


----------



## Duvar (1. Juni 2018)

Wie gesagt im Islam gibt es keinen Zwang zu glauben oder einen mit Gewalt glauben zu lassen. Es waren andere Zeiten und Kriegszeiten und das erste Blutvergießen kam nicht vom Propheten.
Keine Ahnung welche Quellen ihr lest, hier zB 53-59 islam.de / Quran Ubersetzung -  Suren /
oder hier sura 29: islam.de / Quran Ubersetzung -  Suren /
hier sura Bakara 255/256 alles wo gesagt wird es gibt keinen Zwang islam.de / 2 Al-Baqara /
oder hier 21-22 islam.de / Quran Ubersetzung -  Suren /
hier 47 islam.de / 42. As-Sura /
hier 41 islam.de / Quran Ubersetzung -  Suren /

In so vielen Suren und stellen im Koran wird explizit darauf hingewiesen, dass es keinen Zwang gibt und das der Prophet S.A.V. lediglich der Überbringer ist und dies ganz ohne Zwang, da dies wie gesagt verboten ist.
Ihr googelt merkwürdige Seiten, reißt alles aus dem Kontext zum bashen, lest es halt komplett mit Zusammenhang.
Könnte auch aus der Bibel Sachen zitieren, wo der ein oder andere schockiert wäre, nur wozu?
Wegen dem Peitschen, wenn also ein Kerl eine Frau des Fremdgehens/Unzucht bezichtigt, muss er 4 Augenzeugen aufbringen die das bestätigen, falls nicht kassiert er 80 Peitschenhiebe.
So leicht ist das also nicht alles und wir reden hier von streng gläubigen Menschen, da lügt einer nicht so leicht für den anderen.
Vieles beruht auch wie gesagt auf Kriegszeiten, dort wo Moslems vertrieben und getötet wurden...

@ Tresh, du siehst keine Stimmen der muslimischen Welt gegen IS? Tja das ist ja das Problem, sage ja einseitige Berichterstattung, Erdogan verflucht die überall wo er kann.
Er nennt die auch nicht ISIS sondern DEAŞ, weil durch den Ausdruck IS (Islamic State) der Islam beleidigt wird durch diese Mörder. Leider bekommt man davon hier nix mit.
Hier was wegen Frauen: http://www.islamisches-zentrum-muenchen.de/html/islam_-_frau_und_familie.html


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2018)

Das Problem ist, dass die monotheistischen Religionen von Männern verbreitet wurden. Da haben Frauen schlicht schlechte Karten.
Mir wäre es sowieso lieber, wenn Religion aus der Öffentlichkeit verschwindet.


----------



## RtZk (1. Juni 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wie gesagt im Islam gibt es keinen Zwang zu glauben oder einen mit Gewalt glauben zu lassen. Es waren andere Zeiten und Kriegszeiten und das erste Blutvergießen kam nicht vom Propheten.
> Keine Ahnung welche Quellen ihr lest, hier zB 53-59 islam.de / Quran Ubersetzung -  Suren /
> oder hier sura 29: islam.de / Quran Ubersetzung -  Suren /
> hier sura Bakara 255/256 alles wo gesagt wird es gibt keinen Zwang islam.de / 2 Al-Baqara /
> ...



Mir fällt jetzt ehrlich gesagt kein Kontext ein in welchem auch nur einer der von mir geposteten Suren auch nur im Ansatz zu rechtfertigen wäre. Vielleicht solltest mit deinem zutiefst Anti-Demokratischen Rechtsempfinden doch lieber in eines deiner geliebten muslimischen Länder ziehen.
Deine tollen Suren zeigen nur die lächerlichen Widersprüche im Koran.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juni 2018)

@ Dunvar



> In so vielen Suren und stellen im Koran wird explizit darauf hingewiesen, dass es keinen Zwang gibt und das der Prophet S.A.V. lediglich der Überbringer ist und dies ganz ohne Zwang, da dies wie gesagt verboten ist.



nur mal so für dich aus dem jordanischen Fernsehen! Sieht wie eine normale Talkshow aus!

YouTube

Es scheint dann fundamentale Unterschiede bei der Auslegung des Korans zu geben!

Ich kann über deine Behauptung nur lachen und das ist offizielles jordanisches/arabisches Fernsehen und es gibt einige viele solcher Spinner sowohl im türkischen als auch im gesamten arabischen Raum!
Was glauben die eigentlich, dass wir uns nicht verteidigen würden und gerne wieder ins frühe Mittelalter zurückkatapultiert werden wollen?!


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ Dunvar
> nur mal so für dich aus dem jordanischen Fernsehen! Sieht wie eine normale Talkshow aus!
> 
> YouTube
> ...



Ja, das ist aber auch nur eine Meinung. Mehr nicht.
Das würde ich jetzt nicht extrem auf eine Goldwaage legen.
Es gibt auch von Flacherdlern durchgreifende Videos und Interviews und trotzdem sind das immer noch Deppen und keiner nimmt die ernst.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Juni 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die monotheistischen Religionen von Männern verbreitet wurden. Da haben Frauen schlicht schlechte Karten.



Stimmt so nicht. In der frühen Verbreitung des Christentums haben Frauen eine wichtige Rolle gespielt, viel mehr als Männer.
Gerade im Römischen Reich lässt sich das wohl auch historisch gut nachvollziehen. 
Es waren vor allem Frauen die meistens aus Neugier als erste zu den Versammlungen gingen und in ihren eigenen Familien den Glauben missioniert haben, aber auch in den Gemeinschaften anfallende Aufgaben übernommen haben.

Irgendwo schon witzig, auf eine gewisse weise.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juni 2018)

@ Threshold

Ja schon, aber davon laufen einfach zu viele durch die Gegend und was noch schlimmer ist, teilweise predigen die genau das Zeug in deutschen Moscheen und werden von der türkischen Religionsbehörde oder aus Saudi Arabien bezahlt!

Inside Islam – Was in Deutschlands Moscheen gepredigt wird – Wikipedia

Und ich denke Constantin Schreiber ist sehr seriös.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht. In der frühen Verbreitung des Christentums haben Frauen eine wichtige Rolle gespielt, viel mehr als Männer.
> Gerade im Römischen Reich lässt sich das wohl auch historisch gut nachvollziehen.
> Es waren vor allem Frauen die meistens aus Neugier als erste zu den Versammlungen gingen und in ihren eigenen Familien den Glauben missioniert haben, aber auch in den Gemeinschaften anfallende Aufgaben übernommen haben.
> 
> Irgendwo schon witzig, auf eine gewisse weise.



Durch die gesamte Geschichte des "Abendlandes", vom Mittelalter bis zur Neuzeit, treten immer wieder starke bis sehr starke Frauen in Erscheinung, die sowohl religiöse "Macht" , als auch (wesentlich häufiger) weltliche Macht ausüben.
Etwas das in der Vergangenheit der islamiischen (arabischen) Kultur völlig fehlt.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich kann hier so lange den "Propheten" beleidigen wie ich will, genauso wie Jesus, Gott oder sonstige religiöse Führer, dieses Recht haben sich meine Vorfahren mit ihrem Leben erstritten und ich gedenke es nicht kampflos aufzugeben.


 Soweit so richtig, deswegen auch der Like. Dennoch hast du ihn nicht verstanden, denn er sagte, dass es kein Ausdruck von Zwang ist an etwas zu glauben, weil man bei einer Beleidigung eines elementaren Teils dieses Glaubens gelyncht wird. Zwang wäre es, wenn du nach Islamabad reisen würdest und man dich am Flughafen unter Druck erstmal zum Konvertiten macht.

Oder anders: Ich kann das Christentum ablehnen und du hättest kein Problem damit. Würde ich nächsten Satz deine Mutter auf's schändlichste beleidigen, du würdest hoffentlich drauf reagieren.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht. In der frühen Verbreitung des Christentums haben Frauen eine wichtige Rolle gespielt, viel mehr als Männer.



Hmm -- es gibt das Markus, Matthäus, Lukas und Johannes Evangelium.
Keine Frau. 
Wie gesagt, die Bibel selbst ist von Männern verfasst, Frauen sind da nur Beiwerk. Im Grunde das iPhone des damaligen Mannes. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> @ Threshold
> 
> Ja schon, aber davon laufen einfach zu viele durch die Gegend und was noch schlimmer ist, teilweise predigen die genau das Zeug in deutschen Moscheen und werden von der türkischen Religionsbehörde oder aus Saudi Arabien bezahlt!



Dann schmeißt man sie raus. Kann doch nicht schwer sein.
Meinungsfreiheit endet da, wo andere Grundrechte verletzt werden.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Juni 2018)

Wir leben ja eigentlich in einer aufgeklärten Gesellschaft,

in unseren Land kann jeder daran glauben, woran er Lust hat 

Glaube ist halt Privatsache ...

... umd muss staatskonform bleiben

Alle radikakalen Glaubensterroristen gehören sofort abgeschoben,

egal, ob in deren Herrkunftländern die Todesstrafe droht

Bei uns gilt das Grundgesetz, wer sich daran nicht hält, muss raus


----------



## RtZk (1. Juni 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Soweit so richtig, deswegen auch der Like. Dennoch hast du ihn nicht verstanden, denn er sagte, dass es kein Ausdruck von Zwang ist an etwas zu glauben, weil man bei einer Beleidigung eines elementaren Teils dieses Glaubens gelyncht wird. Zwang wäre es, wenn du nach Islamabad reisen würdest und man dich am Flughafen unter Druck erstmal zum Konvertiten macht.
> 
> Oder anders: Ich kann das Christentum ablehnen und du hättest kein Problem damit. Würde ich nächsten Satz deine Mutter auf's schändlichste beleidigen, du würdest hoffentlich drauf reagieren.



Natürlich ist das bereits Zwang, teilst du ihren Glauben nicht und verkündest dies öffentlich war es das für dich.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das bereits Zwang, teilst du ihren Glauben nicht und verkündest dies öffentlich war es das für dich.


Darum ging es nicht. Es ging darum gelyncht zu werden, wenn man den Propheten in einer islamischen Hochburg öffentlich beleidigt.

 Ein konkretes Beispiel aus Deutschland von Deutschen mit Deutschen: Geh mal in den Fanblock von Dynamo oder Cottbus und schreie laut: Nazi verrecke! Ob du da nicht auch einen Kopf für kürzer gemacht wirst? Weisen wir die jetzt auch aus? Ich wäre dafür, aber geht halt nicht. Hinter dem einen wie dem anderen steckt aber das selbe Konzept, wenn auch mit anderem Anstrich.


----------



## RtZk (1. Juni 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Darum ging es nicht. Es ging darum gelyncht zu werden, wenn man den Propheten in einer islamischen Hochburg öffentlich beleidigt.
> 
> Ein konkretes Beispiel aus Deutschland von Deutschen mit Deutschen: Geh mal in den Fanblock von Dynamo oder Cottbus und schreie laut: Nazi verrecke! Ob du da nicht auch einen Kopf für kürzer gemacht wirst? Weisen wir die jetzt auch aus? Ich wäre dafür, aber geht halt nicht. Hinter dem einen wie dem anderen steckt aber das selbe Konzept, wenn auch mit anderem Anstrich.



Vielleicht verprügeln sie dich, aber getötet oder gefoltert in einem Gefängnis wirst du nicht.
Ach ja der eigentliche Punkt ist, dass es in Pakistan rechtlich in Ordnung geht, in Deutschland sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juni 2018)

Duvar zeigt ein großes Problem des Islams: Grenzenloses Selbstmitleid


----------



## shadie (7. Juni 2018)

Mal eine Frage weil ich das Thema nicht dauerhaft verfolgt habe / es aber am Wochenende nachholen will.

Was soll der Quatsch von den Ammis in Bezug auf das Atomabkommen eigentlich?

Jetzt kündigt der Iran wieder an, alles dafür vorzubereiten um die Anlagen wieder laufen zu lassen.
Was soweit noch nicht gegen das Atomabkommen verstößt / das bloße Vorbereiten.


Was soll dieses ständige Gestichel in Wespennestern?


----------



## Adi1 (7. Juni 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage weil ich das Thema nicht dauerhaft verfolgt habe / es aber am Wochenende nachholen will.
> 
> Was soll der Quatsch von den Ammis in Bezug auf das Atomabkommen eigentlich?
> 
> ...



Das ist halt Trump 

Der fordert doch auch höhere Militärausgaben im eigenen Land,

da wäre doch ein sich anbahnender militärischer Konflikt ideal,

der Senat/Kongress nickt ab,

die Waffenbauer haben Hochkonjunktur,

die "America-First"-Strategegie, geht zumindest erst mal auf 

Man braucht das Öl, das ist der einzige Grund

Genauso wie das Engagement in Syrien und Afghanistan

In Myanmar mischen die Amis nicht mit, warum wohl?


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juni 2018)

Wir wollen aber nicht vergessen, dass der  Iran von einem Klerus beherrscht wird, den man wirklich am besten beseitigen sollte.


----------



## RtZk (7. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir wollen aber nicht vergessen, dass der  Iran von einem Klerus beherrscht wird, den man wirklich am besten beseitigen sollte.



Solange es nicht wieder eine NATO Mission wird wo wir wieder in die von den USA gemachten Probleme herein gezogen werden können Sie von mir aus Iran in Grund und Boden bomben, bis sie dann merken, dass sie wieder einmal einen stabilen Staat zu einem Bürgerkriegsland gemacht haben, am Besten jeder hält sich einfach aus dem Nahen Osten raus und die können sich da unten gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen.
Vielleicht merken sie dann, dass Krieg zu nichts führt und als Folge wird dann vielleicht in 100 Jahren auch mal Frieden wie in West- und Mitteleuropa herrschen.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juni 2018)

Die USA haben schlicht nichts mit der Ukraine am Hut, es sind die Interessen der EU, die hier bedroht werden.


----------



## RtZk (7. Juni 2018)

Und was hat mein Post mit der Ukraine zu tun  ?


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juni 2018)

Ich war im Geiste im Ukraine Thread


----------



## Adi1 (8. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Vielleicht merken sie dann, dass Krieg zu nichts führt und als Folge wird dann vielleicht in 100 Jahren auch mal Frieden wie in West- und Mitteleuropa herrschen.



Nö, die brauchen das halt 

Solange die Kinder dort als erstes eine Knarre von ihren Eltern zum 5. Geburtstag bekommen,
wird sich daran auch nichts ändern

Völlig sinnlos, dort noch hunderte Millionen an "Entwicklungshilfe" reinzubuttern,
einfach abschotten diese Region, und per Luftbrücke Waffen liefern

Dann ist in 50 Jahren Ruhe dort unten


----------



## RtZk (8. Juni 2018)

Joa, vielleicht sind sie dann in 50 Jahren alle Tod oder verhungert  , aber nein, das große Problem sind auch die Waffenlieferungen, mit Stöcken und Speeren könnten sie sich nicht so abschlachten wie sie momentan tun.


----------



## shadie (8. Juni 2018)

Was sagt Ihr dazu?

Österreich schließt Moscheen und weist Imame aus

http://www.msn.com/de-de/nachrichte...een-und-weist-imame-aus/ar-AAynMNl?ocid=ientp


----------



## Don-71 (8. Juni 2018)

So lange das rechtsstaatlich passiert und es dafür nachweisbare Gründe gibt, finde ich das völlig in Ordnung und würde mir das hier in Deutschland auch wünschen.
Wir können nicht hinnehmen, das ausländische Religionsbehörden bestimmen was in deutschen Moscheen gepredigt wird und das noch größtenteils gegen das GG.

Anderes Thema:

Was mir im Moment richtig auf die Nerven geht ist, dass die Presselandschaft so falsch über den Handelsstreit mit den USA berichtet und sich Trumps Argumente und Lügen zu eigen macht.
In jeder Zeitung und Online Journalie werden Trumps Zahlen vom angeblichen US Handelsdefizit mit Europa heruntergebetet und dabei übersehen oder verschwiegen, dass das nur ein Teil der Statistik, nämlich der Warenaustausch ohne Dienstleistungen sind. Wenn man sich die Gesamtbilanz der Waren und Dienstleistungsströme anschaut, wird das Bild ganz anders und die USA erwirtschaften ein 50 Milliarden Plus gegenüber der EU, wenn man die Lizenzgebühren der US Software- und Frenchrise-Branche mit einfließen läßt, die fast vollständig in die USA zurückwandern.

Gestern wurde das bei Maibrit Illner mal kurz angesprochen, aber gleich wieder abgewürgt, weil das Thema Italien war. Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum sich hier in Deutschland so viele die Scheinargumente und Lügen von Trump zu eigen machen. Die EU könnte auch drastisch die Steuern und Abgaben genau auf diese Lizenzgebenden Unternehmen erhöhen (Microsoft, MC, Oracle etc etc.) und Trump würde mal gleich viel kleinere Brötchen backen.


----------



## RtZk (8. Juni 2018)

Interessant, hast du mal einen Link für mich, für diesen Punkt "USA erwirtschaften ein 50 Milliarden Plus gegenüber der EU" ?


----------



## Poulton (8. Juni 2018)

z.B.: Hat die EU ein digitales Handelsdefizit gegenuber den USA? | Institut der deutschen Wirtschaft
Wobei im Artikel auch auf die Schwierigkeit der Erfassung von digitalen Dienstleistungen und der sich daraus ergebenden Ungenauigkeit eingegangen wird.


----------



## RtZk (8. Juni 2018)

Also doch nicht so eindeutig, aber es steht nur digitales Handelsdefizit von 56,5 mrd $ der EU , das würde mit dem normalen Handelsdefizit gegengerechnet aber immer noch ein starkes Handelsdefizit für die USA bedeuten. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Zahlen ja auch laut EU in die ganz andere Richtung gehen können.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Was sagt Ihr dazu?
> 
> Österreich schließt Moscheen und weist Imame aus
> 
> http://www.msn.com/de-de/nachrichte...een-und-weist-imame-aus/ar-AAynMNl?ocid=ientp



Eine wunderbare Entwicklung, das sind präzise Eingriffe.


----------



## Duvar (11. Juni 2018)

Hier mal Ansichten, die kaum einer hier versteht bzw versucht zu verstehen: YouTube


----------



## Tekkla (11. Juni 2018)

RT Werbung mit einem deutsch-türkischen AKP-Blogger für Erdogan? Echt jetzt?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Eine wunderbare Entwicklung, das sind präzise Eingriffe.


So eine Entwicklung ist alles andere als wunderbar. Klar, auch ich bin gegen Politik in der Kirche, der Moschee oder am Runenstein. Dennoch hat das in Österreich halt immer so ein Geschmäckle. Die haben dort noch immer nicht ihr Osmanentrauma von vor nun fast 400 Jahren gänzlich bewältigt. Das schwingt bei sowas immer mit. Desweiteren ist es halt schwierig, wenn man anderen Ländern die Schließung oder Drangsalierung von NGOs zum Vorwurf macht, dann aber genau so handelt.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juni 2018)

Man muss keine NGOs akzeptieren die gezielt von einer feindlich gesinnten Regierung instrumentalisiert wird um die Ordnung des Landes gegen den Willen der Mehrheit stören will.


----------



## Tekkla (12. Juni 2018)

So argumentieren auch Russland, die USA und Israel. Ist es in der Realität denn so, oder will man eher unliebsame Kritiker am eigenen Politstil damit loswerden?


----------



## Taskmaster (12. Juni 2018)

Dann sollen diese Leute eine Partei Gründen und Opposition betreiben. Wenn die Argumente stimmen und die Bevölkerung tatsächlich so unzufrieden/die Zustände so unerträglich sind, wird man auf fruchtbaren Boden treffen. Dem ist aber in vielen Fällen nicht so. Im Gegenteil: diese Leute wirken destabilisierend, manipulativ und aufrührerisch, verfolgen eine eigene Agenda und haben oft eigentlich keinerlei Interesse an den örtlichen Gegebenheiten. Vielen ist es völlig egal, was für die Menschen vor Ort tatsächlich funktioniert, was die Welt zusammen hält. Es geht nur um das eigene Weltbild. Und da man politisch keine Mehrheiten findet, gründet man eben eine NGO und versucht Tatsachen zu schaffen, aus denen dann das gewünscht Resultat erwächst.

Man sucht sich einen Mäzen (der Ursprung des Geldes ist oft gar nicht so einfach zu ermitteln, teilweise von Staaten/der EU selektiv, manchmal auch durch irgendwelche Priviaties [bekanntestes Beispiel: Soros] finanziert) und fällt quasi in irgendeinem Land ein, das nach eigener Meinung und Ideologie "dringend Veränderung" benötigt. Ohne darum gebeten, ohne durch irgendwen legitimiert worden zu sein. Manch NGO agiert schlimmer als jeder Geheimdienst. Sie sind niemandem Rechenschaft schuldig, es gibt niemanden, der die Methoden überprüft. Im "simpelsten Fall" sind NGOs politische Lobbyisten, im "schlimmsten Fall" destruktive politische Missionare, die in andere Länder eindringen und sogar aktiv "regime changes" initiieren (siehe unten). Die Folge davon sind Regionen, gar ganze Länder, die im Chaos versinken.

Wenn NGOs massiv in die Politik eingreifen, dann ist das alles, nur nicht legitim. Das geht auch weit über "Kritik üben" hinaus.

Die Revolutionsprofis - die geplanten Regimestürze





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=svJY8U4xvcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Niemand hat etwas gegen idealistische Sozialaktivisten. Aber darum geht es schon lange nicht mehr. 


Meanwhile macht eines der Ziele dieser NGOs (sozusagen das "personifizierte Böse") die Welt (wie vorhergesagt und nach alter Reagan-Manier) drastisch sicherer.  Der eine bekommt den Friedensnobelpreis für etwas, das "er vielleicht mal hätte tun können" und weil er so sympathisch aussieht, brachte der Welt dann aber doch nicht ganz so viel Frieden, der andere, der tatsächlich einen hoch kritischen Konflikt mit Weltkriegspotential ohne Blutvergießen zähmt, wird jedoch (wie auch schon Reagan) leer ausgehen. Zu groß ist die Differenz in der Weltanschauung der selbsternannten "Guten" und den vermeintlich "ganz Bösen".
Was all die Schwätzer zuvor nicht in Jahrzehnten geschafft haben, wurde in Rekordzeit erreicht.
Wenn die angeblichen Freihandelsfans in der EU tatsächlich die "Guten" wären, das tatsächlich glauben würden, was sie täglich von "offenen Grenzen und freiem Handel" propagieren, wäre das "Böse" wohl einer der erfolgreichsten Präsidenten ever.
Jedoch ist Gerede und Ist-Zustand in der EU zweierlei.

Wird langsam immer schwerer, zu verkaufen, warum der "linke Weg", der bisher nur Chaos und andauernde (aktive wie auch noch immer köchelnde) Konflikte verursacht hat, der "gute" und "richtige" ist, während der "böse, konservative (gerne auch mit dem Adjektiv "populistisch" umschriebene) Weg" Lösungen produziert, die funktionieren.


----------



## JePe (12. Juni 2018)

Ohne mir das Filmchen jetzt angeschaut zu haben - fallen darunter auch Regime Changes, die von Agent Orange induziert werden? Und mindestens im Iran ist das ja ein erklaertes Ziel und dem Raketenmann wurde gar mit libyschen Verhaeltnissen gedroht. Oder ist erst einmal per Definition alles gut, was der gefoehnte Heiland verkuendet, bis er hoechst selbst das Gegenteil twittert?


----------



## Taskmaster (12. Juni 2018)

Kein Thema. Ich weiß doch, dass dich eine unterlassene Quellensichtungen doch vor keiner Polemik abschreckt. 

Dass die Einmischung in einen souveränen Staat durch andere Staaten schon ziemlich kritisch zu sehen (gleich schreit bestimmt wieder jemand nach dem Lappen, der sich Völkerrecht nennt) ist, steht eigentlich außer Frage. Die Sachlage ändert sich aber, wenn der betreffende Staat mit Atombomben spielt und sich so kleineren "Vergnügen" wie bspw. der Auslöschung der Juden verschrieben hat.
Das ist dann eben eine Nummer, bei der man durchaus aktiv werden sollte. Ähnliches gilt für Nordkorea.
Und das Muskelspiel Giulianis ist ohne Frage ein Versuch, Druck aufzubauen (wie man das eben so macht, wenn man tatsächlich Bewegung wünscht und nicht noch die nächsten 100 Jahre dasselbe Problem beackern möchte.).
Die Drohung an Nordkorea: gleiches Prinzip. Man hat Kim so dermaßen isoliert (und das will bei Nordkorea schon was heißen, nicht einmal mehr China sprang bei, weil auch dieses zu diesem Zeitpunkt und mit dieser Begründung keinen Krieg gegen die USA führen wollte) und ihm den absoluten Willen zu Reaktion präsentiert, sodass das Moppelchen gar nicht anders konnte. Das unterscheidet die jetzige Situation von früheren: Kim hat tatsächlich Angst und auch allen Grund dazu.

Der Iran hat alle an der Nase herumgeführt, trumpft in der Region groß auf, nutzt die durch den Vertrag freigewordenen Geldern und Konten, um mit konventionellen Waffen in der Region wieder groß mitzuspielen. Die Nachhaltigkeit des Vertrags kann man sich auch mal geben. Denn der Iran macht keinen Hehl daraus, dass man binnen kürzester Zeit wieder voll im Atomprogramm steckt. Welchen Nutzen hatte ein solcher Vertrag, außer die Konflikte vor Ort weiter zu eskalieren und trotzdem jederzeit durch das Atomprogramm (das, wenn überhaupt gestoppt, im leichten Mittagsschlaf verweilt) erpressbar zu sein?

Das Kontrastprogramm zu Privatpersonen, die ganze Länder unterwandern, lokale Gruppen formieren, sie auf die (ihrer Meinung nach) sofort abzulösende Regierung loslassen, ohne auch nur irgendeine geopolitische Strategie oder Mittel für ein Scheitern, für die Zeit danach, etc.pp. zu haben, darfst du dir dann gerne zusammenreimen.


----------



## JePe (12. Juni 2018)

Also ist das Bedrohen mit Vernichtung legitim, wenn es der eigenen Agenda dient, das Unterstuetzen zivilgesellschaftlicher Prozesse hingegen Teufelszeug. Warum auch muehselig jahrelang ein Feld "beackern", dass man auch in Nullkommanix mit "Feuer und Zorn" ueberziehen kann. Shice auf die paar Zivilisten, die dabei ins Gras beissen. Der Baum der Freiheit muss halt von Zeit zu Zeit mit dem Blut von Tyrannen, Patrioten oder notfalls auch Unschuldigen gegossen werden. Hauptsache, es ist nicht das eigene. Wieder was gelernt.

Inwieweit hilft eigentlich das Aufkuendigen des Iranabkommens - in dem es ausschliesslich um Irans nukleare Ambitionen ging und dass der lt. IAEA auch eingehalten hat - dabei, Irans Aufruestung im konventionellen Bereich einzudaemmen? Waere es nicht klueger gewesen, dem Atom-Deal weitere Deals folgen zu lassen? Denn irgendwie habe ich so gar nicht das Gefuehl, dass - bis auf ein paar ganz hartgesottene Trumpies - irgendwer ernsthaft denkt, der sog. Nahe Osten sei heute sicherer und / oder stabiler als noch vor einem Jahr.


----------



## shadie (12. Juni 2018)

mal eine Frage.

haben die 2 Casper Trum und Kim eigentlich überhaupt IRGENDWAS geschafft außer sich ein Mittagessen zu gönnen?

So wie ich das lese wurde weder über genau Pläne gesprochen wie die Abrüstung aussehen kann.
Noch wurde festgehalten, wann welche Ziele erreicht sein müssen.

Sprich eigentlich nur "heiße Luft"?



JePe schrieb:


> Inwieweit hilft eigentlich das Aufkuendigen des Iranabkommens - in dem es ausschliesslich um Irans nukleare Ambitionen ging und dass der lt. IAEA auch eingehalten hat - dabei, Irans Aufruestung im konventionellen Bereich einzudaemmen?



Vielleicht um wieder einen Grund zu haben "Rambazamba" zu machen?
Weil Sie wieder atomare Vernichtungswaffen besitzen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Juni 2018)

Alleine die Tatsache, dass diese zwei Länder gesprochen haben (die sich, soweit ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe de jure sogar noch im Kriegszustand befinden) ist ein außerordentliches Ereignis. 

Und zum Thema heiße Luft. Es kann ja nicht jeder ein Barack Obama sein, der für heiße Luft sofort den Friedensnobelpreis bekommt.


----------



## compisucher (12. Juni 2018)

Das stimmt, so sehr mir Trump auch auf den Senkel geht, wenn das der Anfang eines Friedensvertrages (und mehr) ist, 
dann hat Trump die Medaille aus dem mittlerweile verruchten Schweden mehr verdient, als sein (von mir geschätzten) Vorgänger Obama.


----------



## shadie (12. Juni 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das stimmt, so sehr mir Trump auch auf den Senkel geht, wenn das der Anfang eines Friedensvertrages (und mehr) ist,
> dann hat Trump die Medaille aus dem mittlerweile verruchten Schweden mehr verdient, als sein (von mir geschätzten) Vorgänger Obama.



Aha.

- Atomabkommen mit Iran + eventuell schwammigen Abrüstplan mit Nordkorea = Freidensnobelpreis?

Ich traue dem "Frieden" da noch in keinster Weise.
Was wurde dnen überhaupt unterzeichnet, wenn über nichts im Detail gesprochen wurde.

Die Sanktionen bleiben bestehen.
Eventuell werden die Übungen zusammen mit Südkorea eingestellt.

Und eventuell rüstet kim ab was Atomwaffen angeht.

Das ist mir alles zu schwammig als das ich mich darüber freuen könnte.

Vor wenigen Wochen hat man noch mit der "Feuer und Zorn" gedroht, sollten diese Spielchen nicht aufhören.
Und auf einmal soll man so weit sein, dass der kleine dicke auf seine Atomwaffen verzichtet, ohne dass der alte Greis auch nur mit irgendwas einlenkt?

Glaube ich nicht.


Aber sollte das wirklich so kommen, bin ich natürlich buff.


----------



## Taskmaster (12. Juni 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Also ist das Bedrohen mit Vernichtung legitim, wenn es der eigenen Agenda dient, das Unterstuetzen zivilgesellschaftlicher Prozesse hingegen Teufelszeug. Warum auch muehselig jahrelang ein Feld "beackern", dass man auch in Nullkommanix mit "Feuer und Zorn" ueberziehen kann. Shice auf die paar Zivilisten, die dabei ins Gras beissen. Der Baum der Freiheit muss halt von Zeit zu Zeit mit dem Blut von Tyrannen, Patrioten oder notfalls auch Unschuldigen gegossen werden. Hauptsache, es ist nicht das eigene.




Schade, dass deine Leitung (absichtlich?!) so lang ist. Das Drohen mit Konsequenzen für die Entwicklung von Atomwaffen ist selbstverständlich legitim. Dass die Atombombenentwicklung keine Konsequenzen, sondern einen Platz am Verhandlungstisch auf Augenhöhe gewährte, ist einfach ein vollkommen falsches Signal gewesen.
Drohungen sind seit jeher das Mittel zur Prävention. Das gesamte Rechtssystem basiert auf Drohungen ("Tust du dies, nehmen wir dir Geld weg/die Freiheit/schränken deine Zukunft ein).
Wenn der Iran mit der Auslöschung der Juden droht und Atomwaffen entwickelt, die Iraner sich nicht erheben, ist nicht das Wegsehen, sonder die Tat gefragt.

Das "Unterstützen zivilgesellschaftlicher Prozesse" ist ein wunderschöner Euphemismus. Zumal diese Umstürze einen täglichen Bodycount in den betroffenen Ländern jenseits von Gut und Böse bedeuten, während er unter der Verantwortung Trumps im Nordkorea-Konflikt genau 0 beträgt.
Es ist blanker Wahnsinn, "zivilgesellschaftlicher Prozesse" (oder auch einfacher gesagt: die Leute bequatschen/manipulieren und mit Geld überreden), die - so sie überhaupt gesellschaftlich und kulturell sinnvoll sind - wenn dann einen natürlichen Verlauf nehmen würden, zu forcieren.
Denn bspw. für die in Diktaturen niedergeschossenen Demonstranten, die drastischen Folgen für die Menschen vor Ort, ist dann plötzlich nämlich niemand dieser "Forcierer" mehr zuständig. Die Freuen sich dann über die produzierten Bilder, die ihrer Hoffnung nach die restliche Welt unter Zugzwang setzten. Und wenn nicht... sind es eben ein paar Tote für eine "gute Sache".
Dass die Toten ohne sie durchaus alt und grau hätten werden können, eine Demokratie gar nicht so einfach zu installieren ist und noch viel schlimmere Folgen nach sich ziehen kann (siehe Irak, wer hat da gerade die Wahlen gewonnen?), wird den Bauernopfern verschwiegen.
Der sogenannte arabische Frühling ist alles andere als ein Erfolg. Im Gegenteil: er und seine Folgen hat das Leid eigentlich maximiert. Der schreckliche Beitrag von NGOs ist einfach nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Wo immer die Welt heute brennt, findet man mittlerweile NGOs, die die Flammen am brennen halten. Auch die sogenannte Flüchtlingskrise hätte es ohne diese nie gegeben. Seit nachgewiesen wurde, dass NGOs offen mit Schleppern und Schleusern zusammenarbeiten, sind auch die Jubelrufe in der Presse merklich verstummt.



JePe schrieb:


> Wieder was gelernt.


Schön, dir mal wieder etwas beibringen zu können. Wird zur Daueraufgabe.



JePe schrieb:


> Inwieweit hilft eigentlich das Aufkuendigen des Iranabkommens - in dem es ausschliesslich um Irans nukleare Ambitionen ging und dass der lt. IAEA auch eingehalten hat - dabei, Irans Aufruestung im konventionellen Bereich einzudaemmen? Waere es nicht klueger gewesen, dem Atom-Deal weitere Deals folgen zu lassen? Denn irgendwie habe ich so gar nicht das Gefuehl, dass - bis auf ein paar ganz hartgesottene Trumpies - irgendwer ernsthaft denkt, der sog. Nahe Osten sei heute sicherer und / oder stabiler als noch vor einem Jahr.



Ja, es hilft. Es hilft, dem Iran zu zeigen, dass sich nicht alle so leicht wie die Europäer (die sicherheitspolitisch in der Welt eh keine Rolle spielen) hinters Licht führen lassen und es nicht möglich sein wird, die Welt als Geisel zu nehmen, die Naivität anderer dazu zu nutzen, Einfluss zu generieren und die Atombombe trotzdem in der Hinterhand zu halten. Es hatte seine Gründe, warum Obama den Vertrag am Senat vorbeigemogelt hat.

Die durch den Vertrag frei gewordenen Finanzmittel gingen nicht in die Wirtschaft des Irans, sondern ohne Umwege in die Aufrüstung.
Pulverfass Nahost: Der Atomdeal hat Iran noch gefahrlicher gemacht - WELT



> Zwar bescheinigt die Internationale Atomenergiebehörde (IAEA), dass sich der Iran im Wesentlichen an die Bestimmungen des Vertrages gehalten habe, der es zum Herunterfahren seines Nuklearwaffenprogramms unter internationaler Aufsicht verpflichtet. Doch die positiven Folgewirkungen für eine Stabilisierung der Region, die man sich davon erhofft hatte, sind nicht eingetreten – im Gegenteil.
> 
> Weder hat das iranische Regime die Mittel, die ihm durch die im Gegenzug gewährte Lockerung der Sanktionen zugeflossen sind, zur Ankurbelung und Modernisierung seiner maroden Wirtschaft und damit zur Hebung des Lebensstandards seiner Bevölkerung genutzt. Noch hat die Liberalisierung des theokratischen Systems stattgefunden, die man sich im Westen von dem vermeintlichen Reformpräsidenten Ruhani erhofft hatte.
> 
> ...



Man muss sich mal bei Verstand geben, über was man alles hinweggesehen hat.
The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook

Es ist einfach, die Bedingungen des Vertrags einzuhalten und die Kontrollen zu bestehen. Wenn von einem so gut wie gar nichts verlangt wird, dann ist es auch sehr schwer, einen Verstoß zu begehen.

Mal ein Auszug aus der Zusammenfassung der ZEIT (siehe zuvor verlinkt):



> KONTROLLE: Der Iran unterwirft seine Urananreicherung bis zu 25 Jahre lang einem mehrstufigen System von Beschränkungen und Kontrollen durch die Internationale Atomenergiebehörde.
> 
> ZENTRIFUGEN: In den ersten zehn Jahren müssen mehr als zwei Drittel der bestehenden Kapazitäten zur Urananreicherung stillgelegt werden. Die Zahl installierter Zentrifugen soll von 19.000 auf rund 6000 sinken. Uran darf nur noch auf 3,67 Prozent angereichert werden - dieser Anreicherungsgrad reicht für die Nutzung in Kraftwerken aus. Für eine Atombombe wäre auf 90 Prozent angereichertes Uran nötig.
> 
> ...



Ähm...?! Es bleibt quasi alles erhalten (und was verändert werden soll, kann ratzfatz wieder umgelabelt werden), was für eine Atombombe nötig ist. Die Produktion sollte ein wenig heruntergefahren (und man beachte die Zeiträume für die Umsetzung!) werden, aber es bleibt quasi alles erhalten, was zum Bau einer Atomwaffe benötigt wird. Sogar die Atomforschung sollte erhalten bleiben. Natürlich rein für zivile Zwecke. Als ob der Erkenntnisgewinn nicht 1:1 umzulegen wäre.

Das ist Wahnsinn und kein Vertrag, der verhindert, dass ein extremes Regime Atomwaffen entwickelt.

Der Vertrag kann auch nicht ergänzt werden. Warum sollte sich der Iran weitere Zugeständnisse abringen lassen, wenn sie doch einen gültigen Vertrag vorliegen haben, der ihnen alles gibt, was man sich wünscht?

Der Vertrag musste aufgekündigt werden und so der Iran merkt, dass man mit den Nullnummern aus der EU nichts gegen die USA reißen kann, neu verhandelt werden. Denn nichts anderes bleibt ihnen übrig.
Vor einem "regime change" durch GIs hat die iranische Elite nämlich ähnlich große Angst wie der liebe Kim.
Das Einzige, was dem im Wege steht, ist die EU, die mal wieder zeigt, dass sie keine Ahnung vom Nahen und Mittleren Osten hat.
Sie zieht die Sache nur in die Länge, wird mal wieder das Gesicht verlieren.


----------



## Poulton (12. Juni 2018)

Erstaunlich wie der arabische Frühling auf einmal nur ein Machwerk von NGOs sein soll und andere Faktoren komplett ignoriert bzw. ausgeklammert werden, wie z.B. die extreme Dürreperiode und den damit verbundenen Wassermangel im Nahen Osten und Afrika während des Zeitraums, in der auch der arabische Frühling war.
https://www.spektrum.de/news/wie-de...eg-mit-dem-klimawandel-zusammenhaengt/1335050
https://www.spektrum.de/news/syrien-erlebte-offenbar-schlimmste-duerre-seit-900-jahren/1401574

Achja: Im Irak bahnt sich da wieder was an: jungle.world - Wasserkrise Im Irak wird immer schlimmer
Mitverursacht durch Dammprojekte in der Türkei und Iran.


----------



## Taskmaster (12. Juni 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Erstaunlich wie der arabische Frühling auf einmal nur ein Machwerk von NGOs sein soll



Nö, nicht erstaunlich. Du liest nur wieder was du willst und dir passt.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Der sogenannte arabische Frühling ist alles andere als ein Erfolg. Im Gegenteil: er und seine Folgen hat das Leid eigentlich maximiert. *Der schreckliche Beitrag von NGOs* ist einfach nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
> Wo immer die Welt heute brennt, findet man mittlerweile NGOs, die die Flammen am brennen halten.



Steht deutlich da. Ich kritisiere den Beitrag der NGOs zum Arabischen Frühling. Und wie solche Beiträge u.a. aussehen, darfst du dir in der verlinkten ORF-Reportage ansehen.
"Erstaunlich" ist wenn dann, dass der ORF solche Praktiken scheinbar "cool" findet. Aber wenn man sich mal geerdet anhört, wie krass und völlig fehlgeleitet das Vorgehen ist, wie man sich selbst quasi als neue Macht inszeniert, vor der Regierungen zu zittern haben, wird einem ganz anders.

P.S.: leg endlich die JW weg.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Also doch nicht so eindeutig, aber es steht nur digitales Handelsdefizit von 56,5 mrd $ der EU , das würde mit dem normalen Handelsdefizit gegengerechnet aber immer noch ein starkes Handelsdefizit für die USA bedeuten. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Zahlen ja auch laut EU in die ganz andere Richtung gehen können.



Endlich hat das Thema jetzt mal eine Zeitung verständlich aufgearbeitet mit verläßlichen Zahlen und wie ich schon gesagt habe, Trump lügt wie gedruckt, es gibt kein Handelsdefizit mit der EU und das weisen auch ausdrücklich US Statistiken so aus!
Der Uberschuss, uber den Donald Trump nicht spricht


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juni 2018)

Aus dem Artikel:


> Die Europäer könnten allerdings deutlich entspannter gegenhalten, wenn nicht die Europäische Statistik-Behörde skurrilerweise einen Leistungsbilanzüberschuss mit den Amerikanern ausweisen würde.


D.h. EU Behörden machen die selben Fehler wie Trump?


----------



## RtZk (16. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Endlich hat das Thema jetzt mal eine Zeitung verständlich aufgearbeitet mit verläßlichen Zahlen und wie ich schon gesagt habe, Trump lügt wie gedruckt, es gibt kein Handelsdefizit mit der EU und das weisen auch ausdrücklich US Statistiken so aus!
> Der Uberschuss, uber den Donald Trump nicht spricht



Wenn es nur so einfach wäre, das Problem ist eben, dass EU und USA völlig andere Zahlen präsentieren, letztendlich kann man es dann genauso darstellen wie man will, aber etwas eindeutiges gibt es eben nicht.


----------

